# Have you got pie today?



## A novice (May 9, 2009)

Do you wants pie; if you want it you've got to fight for it.  Come and get your slice


----------



## bogmali (May 9, 2009)

Did somebody just say PIE......


----------



## mike047 (May 9, 2009)

I'm working on it  A little here a little there


----------



## MetalRacer (May 10, 2009)

I want a bigger slice.


----------



## DaMulta (May 10, 2009)

It's sad that RAMMIE is half the team....


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 10, 2009)

I got 2 rigs crunching...


----------



## Kursah (May 10, 2009)

I have my q6600 and e8500 crunching, have been for about 2 weeks, seems about 3k even on that site is my average...dunno if that's good or bad tbh. I'd like to see more out of my rigs, both are already set to 100%, but being gaming rigs too, that probably doesn't help. At the end, as long as I'm donating I'm happy. I do wish it was more though!


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 10, 2009)

Kursah said:


> I have my q6600 and e8500 crunching, have been for about 2 weeks, seems about 3k even on that site is my average...dunno if that's good or bad tbh. I'd like to see more out of my rigs, both are already set to 100%, but being gaming rigs too, that probably doesn't help. At the end, as long as I'm donating I'm happy. I do wish it was more though!



As soon as my new server is up, going to OC it and run it at 100%.


----------



## A novice (May 10, 2009)

Kursah said:


> I have my q6600 and e8500 crunching, have been for about 2 weeks, seems about 3k even on that site is my average...dunno if that's good or bad tbh. I'd like to see more out of my rigs, both are already set to 100%, but being gaming rigs too, that probably doesn't help. At the end, as long as I'm donating I'm happy. I do wish it was more though!


We all do what we can, if we can convince people who come here to look to join this worthy cause that they could make the differences that would be great.  It only takes one computer to process the right work unit that could help find the cure for cancer and other diseases


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 10, 2009)

I'm far from getting one


----------



## A novice (May 10, 2009)

Mike got some pie


----------



## DonInKansas (May 10, 2009)

My q9450 want some friggin pie............


----------



## mike047 (May 10, 2009)

A novice said:


> Mike got some pie
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090510/teampietoday.png



Gray pie for an OLD guy


----------



## A novice (May 10, 2009)

mike047 said:


> Gray pie for an OLD guy


Not to old to get a bigger slice




Mmaakk and Mindweaver are still fighting it out It looks like a close-run thing between them


----------



## DonInKansas (May 10, 2009)

I can't find where you're getting the stat breakdowns by day.  Help?


----------



## A novice (May 10, 2009)

DonInKansas said:


> I can't find where you're getting the stat breakdowns by day.  Help?



The stats I use are from free dc
http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175

You can find all the stats from the link below
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=92634


----------



## A novice (May 11, 2009)

I am not greedy everyone on the list gets a fair share


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 11, 2009)

Hey I got a slice!!!


----------



## bogmali (May 11, 2009)

A novice said:


> I am not greedy everyone on the list gets a fair share
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090511/teampietoday.png


----------



## A novice (May 11, 2009)

Time for some more pie


----------



## bogmali (May 11, 2009)

Wow, I actually got two pie slices today top ten overall and today's breakdown


----------



## Mindweaver (May 11, 2009)

I want to share my pie! But you have to fight me for it...   Help us crunch to the top 10 and grab a slice! 


http://stats.free-dc.org/charts/teampietoday.php?proj=bwcg&team=22175


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 11, 2009)

MMM   my first piece of pie....YUM!!!!!


----------



## A novice (May 12, 2009)




----------



## Mindweaver (May 12, 2009)

I got pie.. barely!.. lol Mmaakk, and I are bring'n up the rear!


----------



## mike047 (May 12, 2009)

I has LEMON


----------



## A novice (May 12, 2009)

Mike keep away from my slice of pie


----------



## Mindweaver (May 12, 2009)

I'm in the overall top 20!


----------



## A novice (May 13, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> I'm in the overall top 20!


Congratulations you crazy cruncher I can see you are on your way to the top 10
First pie of the day


----------



## Mindweaver (May 13, 2009)

Thanks A_novice!

I'm working on a pentium D 930 to add to my small farm today!


----------



## Steevo (May 13, 2009)

I like lemon meringue pie.


----------



## A novice (May 13, 2009)

Steevo said:


> I like lemon meringue pie.



Come and get it


----------



## Mindweaver (May 13, 2009)

I want more pie!...


----------



## Mindweaver (May 13, 2009)

Just finished adding an Intel Pentium D 930 to the mix.  I'm up to 24 crunchers!!...


----------



## DonInKansas (May 14, 2009)

I'll never get any pie.


----------



## onry (May 14, 2009)

i want some pie dammit


----------



## A novice (May 14, 2009)

DonInKansas said:


> I'll never get any pie.


You may never get any pie but people with 1 or 2 computers are the backbone of the team At XS I can't even get crumbs


----------



## A novice (May 14, 2009)

Welcome to the team skinnee


----------



## skinnee (May 14, 2009)

yeah...snagged a slice of green from the old Salt. :rofl:

CD, I'll trade you for some blueberry!


----------



## DonInKansas (May 14, 2009)

A novice said:


> You may never get any pie but people with 1 or 2 computers are the backbone of the team At XS I can't even get crumbs
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090513/teampietoday974.png



You can't eat bones!  I'm hungry!


----------



## A novice (May 14, 2009)

skinnee stole my pie


----------



## 4x4n (May 14, 2009)

I'm going to add my i7 rig tonight. I think I've got it stable at 3.9ghz, look for me to be taking a bigger slice of pie soon


----------



## mike047 (May 14, 2009)

4x4n said:


> I'm going to add my i7 rig tonight. I think I've got it stable at 3.9ghz, look for me to be taking a bigger slice of pie soon



There goes my pie


----------



## A novice (May 14, 2009)

Look out 123bob_TPU First MetalRacer then bogmali are going to run you over


----------



## 123bob (May 14, 2009)

That's what I'm here for...  I've been dangling that lonely quad out there, just asking to get run over.

Kudos to those that do.


----------



## A novice (May 15, 2009)

Time to share some more pie




*3 Days to overtake RedRaider*


----------



## A novice (May 15, 2009)

I am going away for the weekend, if anybody wants to take over doing the pie thread.  I would appreciate it.  Thanks




*Team Project Rank 179*


----------



## DonInKansas (May 15, 2009)

123bob said:


> That's what I'm here for...  I've been dangling that lonely quad out there, just asking to get run over.
> 
> Kudos to those that do.



Lonely quads crunching is where it's at.  Maybe we should have our own pie.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 16, 2009)

I gotz pie!


----------



## bogmali (May 16, 2009)

Man I'm bringing up the rear.....damn power outage:shadedshu


----------



## CyberDruid (May 16, 2009)

Who has been feeding that dog my pie. I told you guys no table scraps for Skinnee...


----------



## A novice (May 17, 2009)

*Team Project Rank*
*	170 	TechPowerUp*
*	171 	RedRaider Technology*
Congrats everyone


----------



## A novice (May 18, 2009)




----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 18, 2009)

I want me some pie


----------



## CyberDruid (May 18, 2009)

Nooooo Mindweaver be stealing mah bukkit of pie


----------



## Mindweaver (May 18, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> Nooooo Mindweaver be stealing mah bukkit of pie



Not stealing brotha.. Just holding your spot!...


----------



## trt740 (May 18, 2009)

A novice said:


> Do you wants pie; if you want it you've got to fight for it.  Come and get your slice
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090509/teampietoday483.png



I love pie


----------



## A novice (May 18, 2009)

trt740 said:


> I love pie


Come and get some

Time to share some more pie




*Team Project Rank*
*167	TechPowerUp*
*171	RedRaider Technology*


----------



## MRCL (May 18, 2009)

I want pie too
Must get more rigs to crunching


----------



## A novice (May 18, 2009)

That crazy cruncher Mindweaver stole my pie




*Team Project Rank 163*


----------



## Mindweaver (May 18, 2009)

A novice said:


> That crazy cruncher Mindweaver stole my pie
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090518/teampietoday840.png
> *Team Project Rank 163*



Wow... lol I checked earlier..lol At first I thought I wasn't on there.. then I looked up!...lol I'm sure you'll take it back... lol


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 18, 2009)

@Mindweaver

That's what happens when I don't crunch for 24 hours.  U can haz my pie ....


----------



## Mindweaver (May 18, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> @Mindweaver
> 
> That's what happens when I don't crunch for 24 hours.  U can haz my pie ....



Thank you JrRacinFan I likz pie!


----------



## A novice (May 18, 2009)

Now msgclb is stealing my pie




*Team Project Rank 161*


----------



## A novice (May 19, 2009)




----------



## Mindweaver (May 19, 2009)

msgclb stoled me pie!


----------



## A novice (May 19, 2009)

Chicken Patty grabs a slice of pie




*Team Project Rank 160*


----------



## PaulieG (May 19, 2009)

I'm coming for pie by the end of the week. I think 2 core i7's should get me a piece.


----------



## mike047 (May 19, 2009)

And there I am at the bottom

You youngsters are going to push the "old" man away from the table.


GREAT WORK


----------



## DonInKansas (May 19, 2009)

A novice said:


> Chicken Patty grabs a slice of pie
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090519/teampietoday144.png
> *Team Project Rank 160*



Chicken?  What, is he trying to turn this into a pot pie?


----------



## MRCL (May 19, 2009)

I'll be crunching with four cores soon... and two cores on the other rig... and _maybe_ with another core if its willing to cooperate  Pie, look out, I'm nipping at your heels.


----------



## bogmali (May 19, 2009)

Now I'm back on there. Metalracer and Mmaakk come and get it

BTW, who is Metalracer?


----------



## A novice (May 20, 2009)




----------



## A novice (May 20, 2009)

*Team Project Rank 154*
My old team is on the TPU hit list  we will pass XPC in 31 days


----------



## Mindweaver (May 20, 2009)

A novice said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090520/teampietoday.png
> *Team Project Rank 154*
> My old team is on the TPU hit list  *we will pass XPC in 31 days*



Nice! Hey I'm 10th on the overall chart!  I'm working on 2 more crunchers to add today! Crunch on!


----------



## bogmali (May 20, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> I'm working on 2 more crunchers to add today! Crunch on!




That's it Now you need some serious help, you are now addicted to this stuff (which is good) and need to go to rehab


----------



## Mindweaver (May 20, 2009)

bogmali said:


> That's it Now you need some serious help, you are now addicted to this stuff (which is good) and need to go to rehab



I am addicted...lol I just added 2 more AMD 2200+'s! I'm up to 34 Crunchers!


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 20, 2009)

how many cores crunching?


----------



## Mindweaver (May 20, 2009)

53 Threads!

I have 4 machines that have HT..

So, total Cores would be 48, but counting cores and HT = 53 threads.


----------



## A novice (May 20, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> 53 Threads!
> 
> I have 4 machines that have HT..
> 
> So, total Cores would be 48, but counting cores and HT = 53 threads.


Crazy crazy cruncher
My MP 2600 is down she blew a psu last night





*Team Project Rank 153*


----------



## Mindweaver (May 20, 2009)

I feel your pain... I've had six crunchers with the "No work Error". boinc.exe service stopped.... I've taken care of all six. I just configured them to start service after failure...


----------



## A novice (May 21, 2009)

Sorry I am late doing the pie chart today.  I have been babysitting my grandson all day 
The Haunted gets his first slice of pie.  Congratulations




*Team Project Rank 151*


----------



## DonInKansas (May 21, 2009)

Our pie is Haunted!  Oh noes!


----------



## A novice (May 22, 2009)

I am going away for the weekend again, if anybody wants to take over doing the pie thread. I would appreciate it. Thanks





*TechPowerUp! passes 7,000,000*

*Team Project Rank 148*


----------



## bogmali (May 22, 2009)

A novice said:


> I am going away for the weekend again, if anybody wants to take over doing the pie thread. I would appreciate it. Thanks
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090522/teampietoday.png
> 
> *TechPowerUp! passes 7,000,000*
> ...



Got you covered M8


----------



## 123bob (May 22, 2009)

Congrats on the pie everyone!! 

Four of you are going to be running me over soon.  I better get some more tire track remover...  Congrats in advance!

Bob


----------



## Mindweaver (May 23, 2009)

Yea, everyone is doing a great job!


----------



## mmaakk (May 23, 2009)

Hehe... I like pie but the badges are nice too 

Just got my 7th one with the rice project


----------



## bogmali (May 23, 2009)

Being away 24 hours has already taken it's toll on A Novice and Chicken Patty slides in there


----------



## bogmali (May 24, 2009)




----------



## bogmali (May 24, 2009)




----------



## bogmali (May 25, 2009)




----------



## bogmali (May 25, 2009)

A lot of shuffling going on Crunch on people


----------



## bogmali (May 26, 2009)

This is more like it


----------



## DarkEgo (May 26, 2009)

YumYumYum Pie. 
EDIT: My pie has dissapeared


----------



## Disparia (May 27, 2009)

Had a taste of pie yesterday... not bad.

Put up another dual-core box today (12 cores total now). Still have a pile of machines to test/refurb.


----------



## bogmali (May 28, 2009)




----------



## Mindweaver (May 28, 2009)

Wow, 9 of my rigs stopped receiving work.. I've since resolve the issue.. Oh well breaks over.. back to crunching..


----------



## Duxx (May 28, 2009)

bogmali said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=26126&stc=1&d=1243520186



I love seeing RAMMIE's pie getting smaller.. that means either he is cuting back(don't think so) or people are finally stepping up!  I'll be full on with my dualie on saturday hopefully.  Right now its only running stock, but its running 24/7 or as often as im not on!  Now someone needs to tell me how to get more out of it if possible.. I only have 2 projects running at once, and would like more (since my p4 also has 2 projects)


----------



## Mindweaver (May 28, 2009)

I just added 2 more crunchers!  36 and counting! 


Crunchers (New machines are in bold text)

Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 Kentsfield @ 3.0ghz
Dual Processor Intel Xeon Prestonia 2.80ghz HT's
Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 WolfDale @ 4.05ghz
Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 WolfDale @ 3.6ghz
Intel Core 2 Duo E5200 Wolfdale
Intel Core 2 Duo E5200 Wolfdale
Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 Conroe
Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 Conroe
Intel Pentium E2180 COnroe
Intel Pentium D 930 Presler
Intel Pentium D 930 Presler
Intel Pentium D 805 Smithfield
Intel Mobile Core 2 Duo T7200 Merom
Intel Pentium E2160 Conroe
Intel Pentium E2160 Conroe
Intel Pentium E2160 Conroe
Intel Celeron 330 Prescott
Intel Celeron 330 Prescott
Intel Celeron 330 Prescott
Intel Atom 230 Diamondville
Intel Atom 230 Diamondville
Intel Celeron Conroe-L 220
Intel Celeron Conroe-L 220
AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+ Manchester
AMD Sempron XP 2200+ Thoroughbred
AMD Athlon XP 2200+ Thoroughbred
*AMD Athlon XP 2200+ Thoroughbred*
AMD Athlon XP thoroughbred 2000+
AMD Athlon XP Palomino 2000+
AMD Athlon XP 1700+ Thoroughbred
AMD Athlon MP Palomino 2000+
*AMD Athlon XP 1800+ Thoroughbred*
AMD Athlon MP Palomino 1700+
AMD Duron 1.30Ghz Morgan
AMD Duron 800mhz Spitfire
AMD Duron 700mhz spitfire @ 747.5mhz



Folders

GTX 285
9600 gt <--back folding
8800 gs <--down not installed yet
HD4670 down... heat


----------



## RAMMIE (May 28, 2009)

Duxx said:


> I love seeing RAMMIE's pie getting smaller.. that means either he is cuting back(don't think so) or people are finally stepping up!  I'll be full on with my dualie on saturday hopefully.  Right now its only running stock, but its running 24/7 or as often as im not on!  Now someone needs to tell me how to get more out of it if possible.. I only have 2 projects running at once, and would like more (since my p4 also has 2 projects)



New members every day!Our team is growing.


----------



## bogmali (May 30, 2009)




----------



## 4x4n (May 30, 2009)

Teh pink pie, my favorite


----------



## PaulieG (May 30, 2009)

4x4n said:


> Teh pink pie, my favorite



I want some pie...


----------



## DarkEgo (May 30, 2009)

nomnomnom, PIE. 
p.s. I should not be getting pie, I am only cruching on a single Q9550.


----------



## mike047 (May 30, 2009)

I has Lime


----------



## PaulieG (May 30, 2009)

Yummy...I finally have some pie.....


----------



## bogmali (May 30, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Yummy...I finally have some pie.....



The man speaks the truth 'Bout time Paul


----------



## mmaakk (May 30, 2009)

Great to be back for some pie


----------



## PaulieG (May 30, 2009)

bogmali said:


> The man speaks the truth 'Bout time Paul
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=26208&stc=1&d=1243701946



LOL. I plan to be fighting for some on a daily basis now. 2 i7 running, guns blazing.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 30, 2009)

2 i7s=16 threads crunching...
Damn you Paul!! I want!!!


----------



## A novice (May 30, 2009)

Hi everyone this is my last pie update I would like to thank bogmali who has kindly agreed to take it over.




*Team Project Rank 136*


----------



## bogmali (May 31, 2009)




----------



## mmaakk (May 31, 2009)

What???

I got a bigger slice than Mindweaver??


----------



## bogmali (May 31, 2009)

^^ not on this one you don't 







I think it has something to do with the timing of the update.


----------



## PaulieG (May 31, 2009)

Damn. Am I going to have to run 100% on both of my i7's to get a bit of pie consistently? LOL


----------



## bogmali (Jun 1, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Damn. Am I going to have to run 100% on both of my i7's to get a bit of pie consistently? LOL




Remember what I said about the timing of the updates folks. Don't feel bad Paul, I have 2 i7's and a myriad of quads (4 total) and still not getting a piece


----------



## 4x4n (Jun 1, 2009)

You guys should be chomping down on a big piece of pie. I only have 2 rigs, but they go 24/7. An i7 at 3.8 and a X3370 at 4.0. I get about 4200-4400 from the i7 and 2800-3000 from the X3370.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 1, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> What???
> 
> I got a bigger slice than Mindweaver??



Good Job!


----------



## Disparia (Jun 1, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Remember what I said about the timing of the updates folks. Don't feel bad Paul, I have 2 i7's and a myriad of quads (4 total) and still not getting a piece



That's for sure. I have two quads and two dual-core running and I've gotten pie a couple times.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jun 1, 2009)

I far from the pie...
The Pie is here------->O








































I'm here-----------------.0.0


----------



## bogmali (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## MRCL (Jun 1, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> I far from the pie...
> The Pie is here------->O



My cruncher is fucked again, so a relatively big loss for me here Damnit, nothing but problems the last few days.


----------



## mike047 (Jun 1, 2009)

MRCL said:


> My cruncher is fucked again, so a relatively big loss for me here Damnit, nothing but problems the last few days.



What's the problem?


----------



## bogmali (Jun 2, 2009)

A different flavor for me this time


----------



## mike047 (Jun 2, 2009)

Dang,  I'm tired of LIME pie, someone come up here and bump me down a couple of notches


----------



## MRCL (Jun 2, 2009)

mike047 said:


> What's the problem?



Internet connections seems to be cut sporadically, and it can't re-connect. I would have to restart the PC and connect it again manually. Thing is that I don't notice that straight away, since its hooked up to the TV and running autonomous, I just check from time to time.


----------



## mike047 (Jun 2, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Internet connections seems to be cut sporadically, and it can't re-connect. I would have to restart the PC and connect it again manually. Thing is that I don't notice that straight away, since its hooked up to the TV and running autonomous, I just check from time to time.



I've got bad DSL and that happens several times a day for me.  It usually reconnects after a while

Have you tried a new NIC card?  It might help.  I have had to do that when I had all my farm.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 2, 2009)

Ive added my second rig under my name on the WCG but it doesnt show up in my stats - anyone know whats happening?


----------



## MRCL (Jun 2, 2009)

mike047 said:


> I've got bad DSL and that happens several times a day for me.  It usually reconnects after a while
> 
> Have you tried a new NIC card?  It might help.  I have had to do that when I had all my farm.



Well its just this PC, all other four PCs hooked to the router don't suffer from this problem.
Its connected via an USB wlan device, which works with other PCs no problem. Just this one won't. 



kyle2020 said:


> Ive added my second rig under my name on the WCG but it doesnt show up in my stats - anyone know whats happening?



It takes a day or more till it shows up.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 2, 2009)

When I go into my device stats, it isnt listed - however when I go to device manager it is?


----------



## RAMMIE (Jun 2, 2009)

It won't show in device statistics untill it gets a valid result.


----------



## bogmali (Jun 2, 2009)

And yet another flavor......Yummy..


----------



## mike047 (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks guys, Lemon tastes better


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jun 2, 2009)

mike047 said:


> Thanks guys, Lemon tastes better



I can't see LEMON!!


----------



## bogmali (Jun 4, 2009)

I've been getting all kinds of flavors lately


----------



## bogmali (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## MRCL (Jun 5, 2009)

I wonder if I finally get a piece of that pie when pete's gear arrives. TIme will tell, but I'm HUNGREEH


----------



## bogmali (Jun 5, 2009)

Mike, LIME does taste better


----------



## mike047 (Jun 5, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Mike, LIME does taste better
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=26380&stc=1&d=1244215105



GOOD work, I guess mine is??????


----------



## El Fiendo (Jun 5, 2009)

mike047 said:


> GOOD work, I guess mine is??????



Rhubarb pie is pink. Mmm Rhubarb pie


----------



## bogmali (Jun 6, 2009)

You can have the LIME back Mike


----------



## mike047 (Jun 6, 2009)

bogmali said:


> You can have the LIME back Mike
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=26405&stc=1&d=1244318981



OH, noes


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jun 7, 2009)

Um, All I see is Intel pie. Where the hell is my AMD pie???


----------



## trt740 (Jun 7, 2009)

bogmali said:


> You can have the LIME back Mike
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=26405&stc=1&d=1244318981



how did you get that pie graph where is it on the grid. The stats page is hardly user friendly


----------



## bogmali (Jun 7, 2009)

trt740 said:


> how did you get that pie graph where is it on the grid. The stats page is hardly user friendly



Which Stat page are you viewing? I just right click at the image and then "save image as" and it's done.


----------



## trt740 (Jun 7, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Which Stat page are you viewing? I just right click at the image and then "save image as" and it's done.



how do you bring  up the top 10 pie chart


----------



## bogmali (Jun 7, 2009)

trt740 said:


> how do you bring  up the top 10 pie chart



You don't, it's already there. There are two pie charts, one is the overall and the other is for the daily. Just point your cursor at the particular chart, right-click, save image as, and your done.


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 7, 2009)

trt740 said:


> how do you bring  up the top 10 pie chart



http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175&sort=today  Top of the page, under milestones. 

How the hell is it that I can always start the day with a little slice, then always lose it by the end of the day? Damn!!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 7, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> How the hell is it that I can always start the day with a little slice, then always lose it by the end of the day? Damn!!


Maybe because you upload your work in the morning and the rest of them are uploading as they complete.  Pretty much anyone can get to the top 10 for one day by doing that (save like a week worth of projects and upload them all on one day).


----------



## bogmali (Jun 7, 2009)

PIE for everyone...


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 7, 2009)

bogmali said:


> PIE for everyone...
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=26419&stc=1&d=1244381703



LOL. I can't get any love. Being stuck at #11, I get no pie, and before the stats come up for the day I get no pie. I think I need to photoshop me some pie... Half kidding here, since getting 5700 points yesterday means no pie, must mean our team is kicking ass!!


----------



## Duxx (Jun 7, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> LOL. I can't get any love. Being stuck at #11, I get no pie, and before the stats come up for the day I get no pie. I think I need to photoshop me some pie... Half kidding here, since getting 5700 points yesterday means no pie, must mean our team is kicking ass!!



2 i7's and no pie?! Guess its time for the third one there


----------



## bogmali (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## mike047 (Jun 7, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> LOL. I can't get any love. Being stuck at #11, I get no pie, and before the stats come up for the day I get no pie. I think I need to photoshop me some pie... Half kidding here, since getting 5700 points yesterday means no pie, must mean our team is kicking ass!!



You need more Pi7's


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 7, 2009)

mike047 said:


> You need more Pi7's



Shhhh, my wife might hear that and throw me out!!


----------



## mike047 (Jun 7, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Shhhh, my wife might hear that and throw me out!!



You can come live here, it's already set up for more computers


----------



## bogmali (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## bogmali (Jun 10, 2009)




----------



## bogmali (Jun 11, 2009)

Wow, I had my circuit pop today and I wasn't sure how long my rigs were down


----------



## bogmali (Jun 12, 2009)

Dayum..


----------



## msgclb (Jun 12, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Dayum..


Sorry bogmali!






I came home and found one rig crashed and another didn't update.


----------



## bogmali (Jun 12, 2009)

msgclb said:


> Sorry bogmali!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090611/WCG 06-11-09-8pm-1.jpg
> 
> I came home and found one rig crashed and another didn't update.



No sweat bro, I just wanted to savor the moment (even if it was only for a short period)


----------



## bogmali (Jun 12, 2009)

WOW...is this for realz


----------



## msgclb (Jun 13, 2009)

bogmali said:


> WOW...is this for realz
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=26562&stc=1&d=1244847191



No! Maybe! RAMMIE's output is way down and mine might be up from problems I had yesterday. This is the kind of pie chart I think we'll probably see if/when RAMMIE departs.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 13, 2009)

Good job guys.... I'm having to deal with around 7 machines down...  but that's what makes this team so great.. when one falls.. the team pulls the rest... I don't know when i'll be back up 100% but I'll try harder...


----------



## bogmali (Jun 13, 2009)

Mike(BlueBird)-What happened yesterday? Power outage? I'm not used to seeing you fall off the radar screen


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jun 13, 2009)

Come on Mike! don't switch off your PC now!!
We need you!!


----------



## mike047 (Jun 13, 2009)

I must have some pending??  I'm at 14 cores as I have been for awhile.

edit; I have 90 wu's pending, oh well.


----------



## bogmali (Jun 14, 2009)

I have three of rigs down so naturally I can't get a slice


----------



## bogmali (Jun 15, 2009)

PIE for everyone...


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jun 15, 2009)

heh! Top of the list


----------



## bogmali (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## bogmali (Jun 17, 2009)

Damn it Lemon again


----------



## bogmali (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## PaulieG (Jun 18, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Damn it Lemon again
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=26694&stc=1&d=1245204879



Hey Bog, what the hell is wrong with lemon? Much better than the pie I'm eating.  I need to step it up, but it's been so hot here, and my workshop is out in the garage. Ambient temps are too high to push most of my rigs too hard. Only my WC i7 can really take it.


----------



## bogmali (Jun 18, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Hey Bog, what the hell is wrong with lemon?




I wants me some LIME

Well, I will get my other i7 on water here shortly (courtesy of Sneeky) so I will get those two cranked up to at least 3.5Ghz once I optimized my loop setup


----------



## El Fiendo (Jun 18, 2009)

Congrats to Oily for what I believe to be his first piece of pie!


----------



## bogmali (Jun 19, 2009)




----------



## bogmali (Jun 20, 2009)

LIME...So Yummy


----------



## El Fiendo (Jun 20, 2009)

So what are all the flavors. Particularly grey. Cigarette pie?

I think I know Cherry, Lime, Blueberry and Lemon. But past that?


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 20, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> So what are all the flavors. Particularly grey. Cigarette pie?
> 
> I think I know Cherry, Lime, Blueberry and Lemon. But past that?



I'm not sure you want to know the answer to some of those...

Damn storms. My production is going to be awful for a couple of days...


----------



## bogmali (Jun 20, 2009)

Ummm...I like *LIME* and all but somebody else has got to taste this   Mike you're MIA again What's going on in NC?


----------



## mike047 (Jun 20, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Ummm...I like *LIME* and all but somebody else has got to taste this   Mike you're MIA again What's going on in NC?



Some of my work is long running and the pending is dragging....I'm still pulling the wagon

+ you guys are working harder


----------



## bogmali (Jun 21, 2009)




----------



## bogmali (Jun 23, 2009)




----------



## CyberDruid (Jun 23, 2009)

Pie. I got it. Nom Nom Nom.


----------



## bogmali (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 24, 2009)

Good job all you guys . I love pie I want some


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 24, 2009)

how did I miss this thread? subscribed.  I havent tasted pie in weeks


----------



## bogmali (Jun 25, 2009)




----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 25, 2009)

Nice job everyone!


----------



## Melvis (Jun 25, 2009)

I got some PIE dismorning hehe

O wait did i read that wrong? lol


----------



## bogmali (Jun 26, 2009)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 26, 2009)

i'll buy some pie?  Im starving!

imma create my own team, just so I get all the pie for me and only me buahahah nom nom nom nom


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 26, 2009)

Haha count me in we get that pie 50/50 mmmmmmmmm

Good job everyone! Thanks bog again for posting who got pie


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 26, 2009)

boomstik360 said:


> Haha count me in we get that pie 50/50 mmmmmmmmm
> 
> Good job everyone! Thanks bog again for posting who got pie



how about I dont and we get the pie 100/0   hahah, naw just you and me, thats it.  50/50 buahahah.


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> how about I dont and we get the pie 100/0   hahah, naw just you and me, thats it.  50/50 buahahah.



 Right on man


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 26, 2009)

boomstik360 said:


> Right on man



damn, but I feel bad leaving all these great people out who have helped me and supported me day in day out.  blah, they can all join the team.  Then I still get no pie


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 26, 2009)

Lol yeah


----------



## A novice (Jun 26, 2009)

bogmali, thanks for doing the pie thread.

I do like pie and I got to eat as much of it as I can before I return to XS.
Because I won't get any then


----------



## bogmali (Jun 26, 2009)

A novice said:


> bogmali, thanks for doing the pie thread.
> 
> I do like pie and I got to eat as much of it as I can before I return to XS.
> Because I won't get any then


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 26, 2009)

I guess since yesterday I had only but 500 points, today my numbers caught up and are higher than my usual crappy #'s.  But regardless I got a bit of left over pie


----------



## RAMMIE (Jun 26, 2009)

Cherry up for grabs.Who will it be?


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 27, 2009)

I want! lol me, me, me... lol I just ordered a Q9550 to add to my farm!


----------



## A novice (Jun 27, 2009)

RAMMIE said:


> Cherry up for grabs.Who will it be?



I don't think I have ever had a slice of cherry pie I may get a bite at it yet


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 27, 2009)

RAMMIE said:


> Cherry up for grabs.Who will it be?



just finished assembling my 24th i7 rig, I think its mine    I wish!


----------



## bogmali (Jun 27, 2009)




----------



## PaulieG (Jun 27, 2009)

bogmali said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=26907&stc=1&d=1246073029



Yeah! I finally have some pie again!!


----------



## dustyshiv (Jun 27, 2009)

bogmali said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=26907&stc=1&d=1246073029



I do like RED sometimes!!


----------



## A novice (Jun 27, 2009)

dustyshiv takes the cherry pie, congratulations


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 27, 2009)

A novice said:


> dustyshiv takes the cherry pie, congratulations



I have to disagree, lets just see how long this lasts   next update i'll get my doors blown off by everybody else


----------



## mmaakk (Jun 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I have to disagree, lets just see how long this lasts   next update i'll get my doors blown off by everybody else



 Chicken Patty  burning down da HOUSE


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 27, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> Chicken Patty  burning down da HOUSE



cheaaaaaaaa boiiiiiii.    lets see what happens when the big boys get rollin' today.  I won't even have leftover pie


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I have to disagree, lets just see how long this lasts   next update i'll get my doors blown off by everybody else
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090627/Capture315.jpg



Good Job! CP!  the i7


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 27, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Good Job! CP!  the i7



thank you sir.  I just hope my next update is as good.  Its probably going to be like 100 points   then I end up with no pie, not even leftovers


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 27, 2009)

If I receive pie.. I'll share with you!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 27, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> If I receive pie.. I'll share with you!



thats the spirit.  Maybe we can recruit more members like this   haha dont got pie?  no worries, we share pie!


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 27, 2009)

All right, pie, pie, pie! Come on in pie lovers! Here at the TPU we're slashing pie in half! Give us an offer on our vast selection of pie, this is a pie blow out! All right, we got white pie, black pie, Spanish pie, yellow pie, we got hot pie, cold pie, we got wet pie, we got
[sniffs]
smelly pie, we got hairy pie, Cherry pie, we got snappin' pie, we got silk pie, velvet pie, Naugahyde pie, we even got horse pie, dog pie, chicken pie! Come on, you want pie, come and get it, pie lovers! If we don't got it, you don't want it! Come and get it, pie lovers! 

Attention pie shoppers! Take advantage of our penny pie sale! If you buy one piece of pie at the regular price, you get another piece of pie of equal or lesser value for only a penny! Try and beat pie for a penny! If you can find cheaper pie anywhere else, eat it! 

LOL sorry I watched "Dusk Till Dawn" again last night! great movie!... hehehe


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 27, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> All right, pie, pie, pie! Come on in pie lovers! Here at the TPU we're slashing pie in half! Give us an offer on our vast selection of pie, this is a pie blow out! All right, we got white pie, black pie, Spanish pie, yellow pie, we got hot pie, cold pie, we got wet pie, we got
> [sniffs]
> smelly pie, we got hairy pie, bloody pie, we got snappin' pie, we got silk pie, velvet pie, Naugahyde pie, we even got horse pie, dog pie, chicken pie! Come on, you want pie, come and get it, pie lovers! If we don't got it, you don't want it! Come and get it, pie lovers!
> 
> ...


the one about the vampires or whatever?  the one with Salma Hayek?


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 27, 2009)

yea...hehehe


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 27, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> yea...hehehe



that is a great movie, old but still great.  and yeah thats what I remember best from the movie, Salma Hayek


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> that is a great movie, old but still great.  and yeah thats what I remember best from the movie, Salma Hayek



Oh yea she is a hotty!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 27, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Oh yea she is a hotty!



if she crunched, i'd give her all my pie, all of it!


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 27, 2009)

Yes that is a great movie, I haven't seen it in a long time though.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 27, 2009)

boomstik360 said:


> Yes that is a great movie, I haven't seen it in a long time though.



same here


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 27, 2009)

Yea I haven't seen it in awhile either... It was on regular tv..lol My g/f sister said, "I have to go rent this!"... I said, "Why I have it on DVD! you can borrow it!...lol"


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 27, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Yea I haven't seen it in awhile either... It was on regular tv..lol My g/f sister said, "I have to go rent this!"... I said, "Why I have it on DVD! you can borrow it!...lol"



  you shall hook me up with a copy   shit, what are torrents for


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 27, 2009)

i just got zero on the last update, told you so. now I got no pie.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> i just got zero on the last update, told you so. now I got no pie.



Wow, that sucks! But a little pie is better than no pie!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 27, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Wow, that sucks! But a little pie is better than no pie!



I have no pie, the one in the morning is gone already 


"wipes mouth"


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I have no pie, the one in the morning is gone already
> 
> 
> "wipes mouth"



I want some cherry pie! hehehe but dusty is crunching strong! So, I just ordered 10 i7's!... j/k.. i wish!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 27, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> I want some cherry pie! hehehe but dusty is crunching strong! So, I just ordered 10 i7's!... j/k.. i wish!



he is, hopefully he can tell us what hes crunching with.  Hes got some impressive number crunching going on



dammit I have 60 posts today   this being my 60th.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> he is, hopefully he can tell us what hes crunching with.  Hes got some impressive number crunching going on
> 
> 
> 
> dammit I have 60 posts today   this being my 60th.



Yea, I'd like to find out what he is crunching with! hehehe It's got to be more than the single i7... 

Did RAMMIE ever say what he is crunching with? Ninja rigs maybe!? hehehe


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 27, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Yea, I'd like to find out what he is crunching with! hehehe It's got to be more than the single i7...
> 
> Did RAMMIE ever say what he is crunching with? Ninja rigs maybe!? hehehe



If you go to his hosts you can see every rig, I did, I just forgot what it was.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> If you go to his hosts you can see every rig, I did, I just forgot what it was.



I only see six hostID's for RAMMIE... That can't be everything... a couple nice FX chips, Q6600, C2D, and athlons?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 27, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> I only see six hostID's for RAMMIE... That can't be everything... a couple nice FX chips, Q6600, C2D, and athlons?



i went there once and saw a shit load, let me see.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 27, 2009)

his hosts aren't showing.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> his hosts aren't showing.



Yea.. I remember seeing over 300 crunchers before.. but now it's all gone but 6.. Well dang... I meant to ask him before he left.. I guess I can head over to XS some time and ask.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 28, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Yea.. I remember seeing over 300 crunchers before.. but now it's all gone but 6.. Well dang... I meant to ask him before he left.. I guess I can head over to XS some time and ask.



hes still on here, I had a few PM's with him the other night.


----------



## bogmali (Jun 28, 2009)

Wonder how many Rigs Dustyshiv has


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 28, 2009)

I got 2 piece's of pink pie!


----------



## HammerON (Jun 28, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> I got 2 piece's of pink pie!



Sweet! Nice job


----------



## dustyshiv (Jun 28, 2009)

bogmali said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=26916&stc=1&d=1246163693
> 
> Wonder how many Rigs Dustyshiv has




Have 22 rigs. Five out of them are passive lappies that crunch once in a while when they r on (friends and neighbors). But others are crunching 24*7 (MINE and PCs at work)


----------



## bogmali (Jun 28, 2009)

dustyshiv said:


> Have 22 rigs. Five out of them are passive lappies that crunch once in a while when they r on (friends and neighbors). But others are crunching 24*7 (MINE and PCs at work)




Sweet that is awesome


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 28, 2009)

dustyshiv said:


> Have 22 rigs. Five out of them are passive lappies that crunch once in a while when they r on (friends and neighbors). But others are crunching 24*7 (MINE and PCs at work)



what are the pc's at work?  dual cores, single cores?????

If I can get my office computers to crunch, that'll be sweet.  We have 44 computers.  All C2D E8400's


----------



## dustyshiv (Jun 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> what are the pc's at work?  dual cores, single cores?????
> 
> If I can get my office computers to crunch, that'll be sweet.  We have 44 computers.  All C2D E8400's




7 Work PCs are




Powered by Intel® Core™2 Duo E6750 processor (2.66 GHz, 4 MB L2 cache, 1333 MHz FSB)

1 Work PC is same as above but powered by Intel® Core™2 Quad Q6600 processor (2.40 GHz, 8 MB L2 cache, 1066 MHz FSB)

1 Work PC (slightly older) powered by Intel® Pentium® 4 Processor 630 supporting HT Technology (2M Cache, 3.00 GHz, 800 MHz FSB)

My Old PC in India powered by AMD Athlon 64X2 4600+ @2.4GHz

2 Lappies powered by Intel® Core™2 Duo Processor T5550 (2M Cache, 1.83 GHz, 667 MHz FSB)

Last but not the least, My Beast as stated in my specs


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 28, 2009)

thanks dude.  Thats some seroius crunching power man.  Imagine if I put all my work computers to crunch all with E8400'   we'd be moving up pretty quick.


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> thanks dude.  Thats some seroius crunching power man.  Imagine if I put all my work computers to crunch all with E8400'   we'd be moving up pretty quick.



I think you ought to work on getting permission  I work for the State. Plenty of processing power there, but I know they won't let me install WCG.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 28, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I think you ought to work on getting permission  I work for the State. Plenty of processing power there, but I know they won't let me install WCG.



yeah thats not going to happen im just dreaming.  It was good until I woke up


----------



## msgclb (Jun 28, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I work for the State.


And what a state it's in. I get a laugh when I read about the NY Senate. I draw my money from the federal government so I don't think I have to worry about it going broke.


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 28, 2009)

msgclb said:


> And what a state it's in. I get a laugh when I read about the NY Senate. I draw my money from the federal government so I don't think I have to worry about it going broke.



Alright, wise ass.  I actually live in TN, where the state would rather the feds leave us the F alone. I grew up in NY, which seems to be progressively a socialist state. Don't tread on me!!


----------



## msgclb (Jun 28, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Alright, wise ass.  I actually live in TN, where the state would rather the feds leave us the F alone. I grew up in NY, which seems to be progressively a socialist state. Don't tread on me!!



NY blinded my eyes from seeing TN.


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 28, 2009)

msgclb said:


> NY blinded my eyes from seeing TN.



LOL. It's all good. God, I've become a southerner.


----------



## bogmali (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## bogmali (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 30, 2009)

def. no pie today.  I have had my i7 rig on and off.  transfering files getting it ready for a raid setup now.  not crunching, dont wanna risk any stability issues although I havent had them in months.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 30, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> def. no pie today.  I have had my i7 rig on and off.  transfering files getting it ready for a raid setup now.  not crunching, dont wanna risk any stability issues although I havent had them in months.



Remember, every time someone powers down an i7 a puppy dies...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 30, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Remember, every time someone powers down an i7 a puppy dies...



did you actually believe I shut mine down?    of course not, duh


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 30, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> did you actually believe I shut mine down?    of course not, duh



lol Good Job!...lol The puppies thank you!...lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 30, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> lol Good Job!...lol The puppies thank you!...lol



:shadedshu  I hope so.


----------



## bogmali (Jul 1, 2009)

Nice one Rob


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jul 1, 2009)

damn... during these 5 missing days, Rammie is now gone
oh well, crunch on people


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 1, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> damn... during these 5 missing days, Rammie is now gone
> oh well, crunch on people



believe it or not, now is when we are stronger than ever dude


----------



## A novice (Jul 2, 2009)

I just managed to grab myself a slice of Cherry pie before dustyshiv eats it all


----------



## bogmali (Jul 2, 2009)




----------



## mmaakk (Jul 2, 2009)

Great pie Bogi 

I'm really enjoying this one


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 2, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> Great pie Bogi
> 
> I'm really enjoying this one



Good Job! mmaakk!


----------



## bogmali (Jul 2, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> Great pie Bogi
> 
> I'm really enjoying this one




You will enjoy this even more


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 2, 2009)

bogmali said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=26965&stc=1&d=1246428970
> 
> Nice one Rob


Woo! I gots pie.  *stuffs his face*  Have more?



bogmali said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=26970&stc=1&d=1246495001


Woo! I has more! *gets fat* 


No more pie for me.


----------



## mmaakk (Jul 2, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Good Job! mmaakk!



Thanks a lot Mindy 



bogmali said:


> You will enjoy this even more



Haha  Got jealous??


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 2, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Woo! I gots pie.  *stuffs his face*  Have more?
> 
> 
> Woo! I has more! *gets fat*
> ...



Good Job Ford!  That pie has 0 Trans Fat!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 2, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Good Job Ford!  That pie has 0 Trans Fat!


----------



## A novice (Jul 2, 2009)

Lots of fighting for pie going on nice work dustyshiv I will try and sneak in and grab another slice of cherry pie


----------



## dustyshiv (Jul 2, 2009)

A novice, U will get it my friend!! But Im gonna snatch it from u!!


----------



## bogmali (Jul 3, 2009)




----------



## A novice (Jul 3, 2009)

dustyshiv said:


> A novice, U will get it my friend!! But Im gonna snatch it from u!!








I did get it in an earlier update and you did snatch it back from me


----------



## dustyshiv (Jul 3, 2009)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 3, 2009)

dustyshiv said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=26987&stc=1&d=1246656719



thats photoshopped   j/k, good crunching dude


----------



## mrsemi (Jul 4, 2009)

*I'd like some pie...*

Hey all, got my new motherboard today, taking my first shot at overclocking.

If anyone has any tips for the I7 I'd love some advice in this thread.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=98444


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 4, 2009)

mrsemi said:


> Hey all, got my new motherboard today, taking my first shot at overclocking.
> 
> If anyone has any tips for the I7 I'd love some advice in this thread.
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=98444



thanks for the interest, have you joined the team already?

Anyhow, I replied in your o/c thread.


----------



## mrsemi (Jul 4, 2009)

Yeah I'm in.  mrsemi on the team, crept into 48th place so far and I'm hoping to keep cruising.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 4, 2009)

mrsemi said:


> Yeah I'm in.  mrsemi on the team, crept into 48th place so far and I'm hoping to keep cruising.



way to go   thanks for joining. oh were you already in?


----------



## mrsemi (Jul 4, 2009)

Yeah, been here a couple of months, just don't post often.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 4, 2009)

mrsemi said:


> Yeah, been here a couple of months, just don't post often.



I see, you have over 35k points.  Well, stick around, dont be a stranger, this thread gets active and good.  good crunching


----------



## bogmali (Jul 4, 2009)

*HAPPY 4th of July Everybody*


----------



## mrsemi (Jul 4, 2009)

Take the bs outta your post, I can't even scroll up to see prior responses.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 4, 2009)

mrsemi said:


> Take the bs outta your post, I can't even scroll up to see prior responses.



what?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 4, 2009)

bogmali said:


> So wishing everyone a happy 4th is bs to you:shadedshu?



i'm not even sure if thats what he meant, confusing post.  Hopefully he'll clear it up.  If indeed it is what we think, that would make that a very random post


----------



## bogmali (Jul 4, 2009)

mrsemi said:


> Take the bs outta your post, I can't even scroll up to see prior responses.




So me wishing everyone a happy 4th of July is bs to you huh:shadedshu


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jul 4, 2009)

your quoting order has confused me soo badly...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 4, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090704/wut.jpg
> 
> your quoting order has confused me soo badly...



notice its a different post.  Maybe he deleted the first one and made a new post, therefore his new post showing after the quote.


----------



## bogmali (Jul 4, 2009)

Actually I edited it, while I was doing it CP took the original post and quoted it.


----------



## dustyshiv (Jul 5, 2009)

Great Going Team!!

Congrats Metalracer on the cherry pie!!


----------



## mc-dexter (Jul 5, 2009)

I has four...








Apple pies


----------



## dustyshiv (Jul 6, 2009)

Keep up the crunching guys!!


----------



## Duxx (Jul 6, 2009)

dustyshiv said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=27021&stc=1&d=1246851719
> 
> Keep up the crunching guys!!



I think dusty likes seeing himself on top!


----------



## dustyshiv (Jul 6, 2009)

Duxx said:


> I think dusty likes seeing himself on top!



Honestly ..No.Was always in the teens when Rammie was there. I didnt even dream the I am gonna be in the top five!!

On the contarary, I want to see our team on top!! A lil bit of selfishness is good BTW!!

Crunch for TPU


----------



## Duxx (Jul 6, 2009)

dustyshiv said:


> Honestly ..No.Was always in the teens when Rammie was there. I didnt even dream the I am gonna be in the top five!!
> 
> On the contarary, I want to see our team on top!! A lil bit of selfishness is good BTW!!
> 
> Crunch for TPU



Sarcasm ftw..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 7, 2009)

im having a weak day, hopefully my scores stabilize soon as I upped my clock again.


----------



## msgclb (Jul 7, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> im having a weak day, hopefully my scores stabilize soon as I upped my clock again.



weak I'm thinking of starting a thread 'Where's Chicken Patty?'


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 7, 2009)

msgclb said:


> weak I'm thinking of starting a thread 'Where's Chicken Patty?'



what do you mean by that title?  I'm crunching non stop, just had some downtime lately here and there.


----------



## msgclb (Jul 7, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> what do you mean by that title?  I'm crunching non stop, just had some downtime lately here and there.



Probably a bad joke! You get your i7 up and then only 780 this morning. You'll get it figured out.

One of my machines was down this morning while I fixed it. Tomorrow I'll have another one down while I get another i7 running.

oops: I just looked at my estimated delivery an it's Wednesday.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 7, 2009)

msgclb said:


> Probably a bad joke! You get your i7 up and then only 780 this morning. You'll get it figured out.
> 
> One of my machines was down this morning while I fixed it. Tomorrow I'll have another one down while I get another i7 running.
> 
> oops: I just looked at my estimated delivery an it's Wednesday.



yeah its really starting to piss me off, hopefully it'll stable out soon.


----------



## bogmali (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## dustyshiv (Jul 8, 2009)

CP gets a pie!! Lets make it bigger mate!!


----------



## Disparia (Jul 8, 2009)

Added a P4D, and a couple days ago I saw that my E6400 hadn't reported in a week. All cylinders are firing now! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 8, 2009)

dustyshiv said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=27064&stc=1&d=1247079171
> 
> CP gets a pie!! Lets make it bigger mate!!



bout time, I think i'll be getting slightly more pie soon, lets see.  Yesterday was bad day for all of us, servers were down.  Hopefully things normalize by today.


----------



## 4x4n (Jul 9, 2009)

Way to go CP. 

I miss my pie already


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 9, 2009)

4x4n said:


> Way to go CP.
> 
> I miss my pie already



Thanks 

you switched all your rigs over already?


----------



## 4x4n (Jul 9, 2009)

Yep, and if I can get someone to buy my Q6600 set-up I have in the for sale section, I'll be on my way to another i7. Then I might actually get some pie at XS


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 9, 2009)

4x4n said:


> Yep, and if I can get someone to buy my Q6600 set-up I have in the for sale section, I'll be on my way to another i7. Then I might actually get some pie at XS



the smallest piece of pie in that team requires like 15k points a day at least


----------



## 4x4n (Jul 9, 2009)

Ya, I know. But I will be over that with another i7. Currently I'm running 2 i7's, X3370, Q6600 and a 9950 phenom. About 13-14k a day right now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 9, 2009)

4x4n said:


> Ya, I know. But I will be over that with another i7. Currently I'm running 2 i7's, X3370, Q6600 and a 9950 phenom. About 13-14k a day right now.



wow thats awesome.  Good luck with the sale bro.  Hey quick question, are you selling the combo as it only, or will you consider parting out?  PM me back if possible so we don't derail this thread


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 9, 2009)

twice today, no wonder I feel full


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 9, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> twice today, no wonder I feel full
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090708/Capture022991.jpg



i got pie again woot! and im number 47 now


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 9, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> i got pie again woot! and im number 47 now



you'll be up there in no time dude


----------



## mrsemi (Jul 9, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> i got pie again woot! and im number 47 now



Stole my 47!    Yeah you're flying, I'll never catch you.  

I got my new power supply for the i7 as I was running 1 q6600 as backup and now my new i7 motherboard ram slot appears to be screwed up AGAIN.  That's two I7 asus boards with a bad memory slot.  I almost wonder if I've configured something wrong.

I installed the new psu without testing the ram.  No blinking green light so not sure yet if the psu was the problem.  I was looking for a new psu to sli some 280's and picked up this with my excuse.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817703022

Have you guys seen this psu?  Cost me less than the 750 silencer new.
Damn sexy, makes me wish I had a windowed case

There's another $160 down the drain, but if the 750 quad still works I've got some great backup and should be able to sli a 2nd 280 when a deal comes around.

Happy crunching.


----------



## msgclb (Jul 9, 2009)

mrsemi said:


> I got my new power supply for the i7 as I was running 1 q6600 as backup and now my new i7 motherboard ram slot appears to be screwed up AGAIN.  That's two I7 asus boards with a bad memory slot.  I almost wonder if I've configured something wrong.
> 
> I installed the new psu without testing the ram.  No blinking green light so not sure yet if the psu was the problem.  I was looking for a new psu to sli some 280's and picked up this with my excuse.
> ...



Are you sure you installed the ram in the correct slots? Are you referring to the i7 in your system specs?

I've got some Corsair TR3X6G1600C8 6GB PC3-12800 memory that I was going to install in a new i7 motherboard but the ATX 8-pin cable was to short so I'm waiting until the post office delivers an extension cable either Thursday or Friday.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 9, 2009)

mrsemi said:


> Stole my 47!    Yeah you're flying, I'll never catch you.
> 
> I got my new power supply for the i7 as I was running 1 q6600 as backup and now my new i7 motherboard ram slot appears to be screwed up AGAIN.  That's two I7 asus boards with a bad memory slot.  I almost wonder if I've configured something wrong.
> 
> ...



that PSU is badass, I have the 860W version of it.  great PSU.  I love how they include the papers of when they did the test. gives you like all the numbers from the test they do to their PSU's, the person who tested it, when and where.  Crazy stuff.


----------



## dustyshiv (Jul 9, 2009)

Congrats Oily_17 for getting the cherry pie!! Lets keep going this way!!


----------



## mrsemi (Jul 10, 2009)

msgclb said:


> Are you sure you installed the ram in the correct slots? Are you referring to the i7 in your system specs?
> 
> I've got some Corsair TR3X6G1600C8 6GB PC3-12800 memory that I was going to install in a new i7 motherboard but the ATX 8-pin cable was to short so I'm waiting until the post office delivers an extension cable either Thursday or Friday.



Yeah, it was correctly installed.  The board was running with those slots filled for a short while and they're the default for 3 gig.  This i7 runs like crap with two it seems, I went ahead and ordered 3 more gig of that corsair, and the i7 stuff's on the left in my profile.

I went with the EVGA E758-A1 board this time, at least they've got tech support you can call...  I was willing to bypass the 3rd ram slot on the first board if they told me the best slots to use and tech support at asus didn't want to comment on that.  They sent me a link for rma instead.  Maybe it's not advised but they could have said so.



Chicken Patty said:


> that PSU is badass, I have the 860W version of it.  great PSU.  I love how they include the papers of when they did the test. gives you like all the numbers from the test they do to their PSU's, the person who tested it, when and where.  Crazy stuff.



Yeah, seems like a great psu, it is louder than the 750 flavor though.  They're pushing "silencer" name, but I'm guessing it's quieter than many others in that wattage arena.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 10, 2009)

mrsemi said:


> Yeah, it was correctly installed.  The board was running with those slots filled for a short while and they're the default for 3 gig.  This i7 runs like crap with two it seems, I went ahead and ordered 3 more gig of that corsair, and the i7 stuff's on the left in my profile.
> 
> I went with the EVGA E758-A1 board this time, at least they've got tech support you can call...  I was willing to bypass the 3rd ram slot on the first board if they told me the best slots to use and tech support at asus didn't want to comment on that.  They sent me a link for rma instead.  Maybe it's not advised but they could have said so.
> 
> ...



i dont know but mine is pretty loud   I dont wanna see the non silencer ones


----------



## mrsemi (Jul 10, 2009)

I did a quick search and I think the 860 pcp&c is the turbo cool series, not silencer.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 10, 2009)

mrsemi said:


> I did a quick search and I think the 860 pcp&c is the turbo cool series, not silencer.



correct, sorry.  so that means its loud, no wonder


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 10, 2009)

ohhh and pie again


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 10, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> ohhh and pie again



good job dude


----------



## mmaakk (Jul 10, 2009)

Tonight's winners:


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 10, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> Tonight's winners:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090709/pie.png



Way to go mmaakk!!


----------



## mmaakk (Jul 10, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Way to go mmaakk!!



Thanks mind. Only 2 more silver badges for me... all the others already GOLD


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 10, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> Thanks mind. Only 2 more silver badges for me... all the others already GOLD
> 
> http://www.usagold.com/images/gold-coins-images.jpeg



NP! Nice we like badges! hehehe


----------



## dustyshiv (Jul 10, 2009)

Users Returning Work : 82/149 (55.03%)

We are improving guys!! Just a lil more efforts in this direction and we will be in the top!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 10, 2009)

dustyshiv said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=27091&stc=1&d=1247260610
> 
> Users Returning Work : 82/149 (55.03%)
> 
> We are improving guys!! Just a lil more efforts in this direction and we will be in the top!!



I agree


----------



## mmaakk (Jul 11, 2009)

Hey Bogi, how does it feel down there?


----------



## dustyshiv (Jul 11, 2009)

Users Returning Work : 63/150 (42.00%)
What happened guys?
We have to keep up the good work we have been doin!!


News to cheer though!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 11, 2009)

yeah 42% is not good guys .  However we did move up a spot as dustyshiv pointed out 


and I got me a pretty large slice of PIE


----------



## hat (Jul 11, 2009)

I'll never have pie... only one core to crunch on and it's being used for other things half the time :/

Anyone wanna donate an AMD quad core?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 11, 2009)

hat said:


> I'll never have pie... only one core to crunch on and it's being used for other things half the time :/
> 
> Anyone wanna donate an AMD quad core?



don't even have one for myself


----------



## bogmali (Jul 11, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> Hey Bogi, how does it feel down there?



Actually I should ask you the same thing

My updates owned you


----------



## hat (Jul 11, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> don't even have one for myself



Feel free to donate me i7 parts then


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 11, 2009)

hat said:


> Feel free to donate me i7 parts then



they are all in use


----------



## bogmali (Jul 11, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> they are all in use



Soooo True


----------



## Disparia (Jul 11, 2009)

hat said:


> I'll never have pie... only one core to crunch on and it's being used for other things half the time :/
> 
> Anyone wanna donate an AMD quad core?



Will your board support an Athlon X2 3800+?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 11, 2009)

two updates in a row with Pie, not bad, although I think my last update was rather weak.  Lets see how the rest of the day goes.  Great crunching everyone


----------



## mmaakk (Jul 12, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Actually I should ask you the same thing
> 
> My updates owned you



Great job m8 

All I can say is: I'm happy for us working as a team


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 12, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> Great job m8
> 
> All I can say is: I'm happy for us working as a team



It's still fun doing it by yourself, but it's always better when it's with somebody else!!!.... lol I crack myself up!! hehehe


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 12, 2009)

looks like I got pie all day long 


now tomorrow imma get owned!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 12, 2009)

woooot all day long, over 5k points again


----------



## PaulieG (Jul 12, 2009)

How the hell did I go from pie all day yesterday to number 26 this morning?


----------



## dustyshiv (Jul 12, 2009)

Great news team!!





TPU is Rank 89!!
Lets get it to top 10 Boyz!!


----------



## dustyshiv (Jul 13, 2009)

Users Returning Work : 79/150 (52.67%)

Now thats what I'm talkin about!! Good work team!!


----------



## A novice (Jul 13, 2009)

I have been away for 4 days and I had to turn my computers off.  And now I am back.  I am hungry and I need pie.

*TechPowerUp Team Rank 87*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 13, 2009)

great job over 50% returning work and great #'s.  Welcome back Anovice, also I am not getting pie today because Paulie g took the last slice by 3 points    share man!!


----------



## dhoshaw (Jul 14, 2009)

I'll probably never get any pie.  I'm usually midway in the 2nd ten (16 right now). No fame and glory for me. Oh well, all in a good cause.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 14, 2009)

dhoshaw said:


> I'll probably never get any pie.  I'm usually midway in the 2nd ten (16 right now). No fame and glory for me. Oh well, all in a good cause.



Pie is over rated.. hehehe I'm just glad you picked the best team (No offense XS! your great too!)! With members like you is what makes teams stronger!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 14, 2009)

chicka chicka yeaaaa, fresh from the last update 

56% of users returning work


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 14, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> chicka chicka yeaaaa, fresh from the last update
> 
> 56% of users returning work
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090713/Capture035.jpg



Great job CP! I'm glad you can stand the heat brotha!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 14, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Great job CP! I'm glad you can stand the heat brotha!



so far.  Gotta thank a buddy of mine for having his i7 rig crunching under my account, its not crunching 24/7, but any help is appreciated.  

Big thanks to him everyone, come on!!  be polite


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 14, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> so far.  Gotta thank a buddy of mine for having his i7 rig crunching under my account, its not crunching 24/7, but any help is appreciated.
> 
> Big thanks to him everyone, come on!!  be polite



Very much so! Thank you!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 14, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Very much so! Thank you!



we dont want any puppies to die, so we gotta be nice to him so he keeps crunching


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 14, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> we dont want any puppies to die, so we gotta be nice to him so he keeps crunching



That's right! lol


----------



## mmaakk (Jul 14, 2009)

*I really very much with all my heart* appreciate what CP friend is doing, stressing his i7 , for the good of a healthy future to all of us here in this planet


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 14, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> *I really very much with all my heart* appreciate what CP friend is doing, stressing his i7 , for the good of a healthy future to all of us here in this planet



and that's a lot of *heart*!


----------



## mmaakk (Jul 14, 2009)

Nothing like fresh pie in the morning 







Bogi 

After me again 

C'mon, lets put that i7 army you have to work


----------



## dhoshaw (Jul 15, 2009)

Everybody must be off to a slow start this morning; I some how managed to get a piece of the pie!  There must be a grand alignment in progress.

http://img.techpowerup.org/090715/TechPowerUp pie 7-15-09 chart.png


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 15, 2009)

dhoshaw said:


> Everybody must be off to a slow start this morning; I some how managed to get a piece of the pie!  There must be a grand alignment in progress.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090715/TechPowerUp pie 7-15-09 chart.png



zero points for me today so far


----------



## mike047 (Jul 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> zero points for me today so far



You did turn them on today, didn't you


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 15, 2009)

mike047 said:


> You did turn them on today, didn't you



24/7  both rigs


here is my i7 3 days since last reboot.


----------



## mike047 (Jul 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> 24/7  both rigs
> 
> 
> here is my i7 3 days since last reboot.
> ...



Your CPU usage should be a straight line.......why is it throttling like that??


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 16, 2009)

mike047 said:


> Your CPU usage should be a straight line.......why is it throttling like that??



mine is doing it to i think its because my speed is throttling im jumping between 3.3 and 4Ghz my cores are pushin 98ºC cpu as a whole about 85ºC


----------



## mike047 (Jul 16, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> mine is doing it to i think its because my speed is throttling im jumping between 3.3 and 4Ghz my cores are pushin 98ºC cpu as a whole about 85ºC



A straight line will do more work, lower your OC a little and see if it will line out.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 16, 2009)

mike047 said:


> A straight line will do more work, lower your OC a little and see if it will line out.



nothins going to cure me trust me i tired im just running too hot i need to get a new rad and pump so my WC loop i back up this stock cooler is murdering me.


----------



## mike047 (Jul 16, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> nothins going to cure me trust me i tired im just running too hot i need to get a new rad and pump so my WC loop i back up this stock cooler is murdering me.



I'll be the first to admit that I know nothing about I7 cpus.

But I do know a heavy overclock will generate heat, if heat is the issue a lower overclock "might" help with the stability/throttling.

In my farming, I always ran a moderate overclock on all my boxes with a resulting steady/error free flow of work done.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 16, 2009)

mike047 said:


> Your CPU usage should be a straight line.......why is it throttling like that??



I have the usage set to 60% as it is by default.


----------



## mike047 (Jul 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I have the usage set to 60% as it is by default.



OH, I thought it was unintentional....sorry.  Are you using a client from WCG?  The ones I get from Berkley are 100%.

I probably need to stay under my rock and let you guys rock


----------



## dustyshiv (Jul 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I have the usage set to 60% as it is by default.



CP,

Why dont u make it 100%. It gets more work done. More.... the better!

Maybe u r gamin or encodin video.... I get it!!


----------



## bogmali (Jul 16, 2009)

dustyshiv said:


> Why dont u make it 100%. It gets more work done.




I would not suggest this though if you are folding on the same rig, 70% at the most to be safe. If it is a dedicated cruncher, by all means set it to 100%


----------



## mike047 (Jul 16, 2009)

bogmali said:


> I would not suggest this though if you are folding on the same rig, 70% at the most to be safe. If it is a dedicated cruncher, by all means set it to 100%



My daily driver has 100% boinc and runs a 260 folding, 24/7 without issues........of course it is a pos 180 Opteron on a Tyan server board.


----------



## bogmali (Jul 16, 2009)

mike047 said:


> My daily driver has 100% boinc and runs a 260 folding, 24/7 without issues........of course it is a pos 180 Opteron on a Tyan server board.




Weird Mike, I get mine to 80% and it crashes. I think Buck Nasty had the same issue. I think it has something to do with my OC but then again none of Buck's rigs are OCed


----------



## mike047 (Jul 16, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Weird Mike, I get mine to 80% and it crashes. I think Buck Nasty had the same issue. I think it has something to do with my OC but then again none of Buck's rigs are OCed



My daily is not overclocked but the 6 triple gpu boxes that I ran were slightly overclocked[10%] with the GPUs at a hefty overclock... no issues, ran XP Pro64 with boinc 6.6.20 and 182.50 nvidia drivers.  The 260 triples had Corsair 750 psu, the 250 box and the 8800 box had Rosewill power.  Never had a crash, reboot or bsod.  Everything 100% 24/7.


----------



## bogmali (Jul 16, 2009)

Hot off the press


----------



## stanhemi (Jul 16, 2009)

mike047 said:


> My daily driver has 100% boinc and runs a 260 folding, 24/7 without issues........of course it is a pos 180 Opteron on a Tyan server board.



same as mike047 no issues at all (1rig 100% boinc and a 9800gt)


----------



## mmaakk (Jul 16, 2009)

Never had probs with my i7 100% crunching and 2x GTX260 folding.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 16, 2009)

mike047 said:


> OH, I thought it was unintentional....sorry.  Are you using a client from WCG?  The ones I get from Berkley are 100%.
> 
> I probably need to stay under my rock and let you guys rock



yes the WCG client



dustyshiv said:


> CP,
> 
> Why dont u make it 100%. It gets more work done. More.... the better!
> 
> Maybe u r gamin or encodin video.... I get it!!



its my daily rig so no, my amd rig is 100%, but its a dedicated cruncher.


----------



## dustyshiv (Jul 16, 2009)

bogmali said:


> I would not suggest this though if you are folding on the same rig, 70% at the most to be safe. If it is a dedicated cruncher, by all means set it to 100%



Get your point Bogi. But I have set mine to crunch on all 8 cores at 100% @ 3.78GHz with running two GPU folding clients on 9800GTXs. Crunchin and folding 24/7 without any probs at all. Temps. r high of course!!


----------



## bogmali (Jul 16, 2009)

Well, since I've pretty much heard that not everyone is experiencing this issue, I will see if I can raise the workload and not freeze or BSOD Thanks for the input Mike, Mmaak, StanHemiand Dusty


----------



## mmaakk (Jul 16, 2009)

Bogi, you forgot to thank stanhemi 



stanhemi said:


> same as mike047 no issues at all (1rig 100% boinc and a 9800gt)


----------



## dustyshiv (Jul 17, 2009)

Straight from the DC stats oven!!


----------



## bogmali (Jul 17, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> Bogi, you forgot to thank stanhemi


----------



## bogmali (Jul 17, 2009)

dustyshiv said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=27200&stc=1&d=1247845057
> 
> Straight from the DC stats oven!!



I like it I haven't had lime since Mike left


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Good Job bogmali!


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Oh, and I run Crunching and folding @ 100% no problem.


----------



## mike047 (Jul 17, 2009)

bogmali said:


> I like it I haven't had lime since Mike left



*I'LL BE BACK*

oops, the other mike


----------



## bogmali (Jul 17, 2009)

mike047 said:


> *I'LL BE BACK*
> 
> oops, the other mike



Actually that will be you Sir


----------



## dustyshiv (Jul 18, 2009)

Gentlemen, Today's Pie!!


----------



## A novice (Jul 19, 2009)

My last slice of pie


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 19, 2009)

A novice said:


> My last slice of pie
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=27209&stc=1&d=1247925027



thanks for all your help dude.  You going back to XS right?


----------



## A novice (Jul 19, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> thanks for all your help dude.  You going back to XS right?


Yes back to XS, for now.  I was just looking at how many post I have made a TPU 131 in three months, and I have got 138 posts at XS in three years time to get back to my lurking


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 19, 2009)

A novice said:


> Yes back to XS, for now.  I was just looking at how many post I have made a TPU 131 in three months, and I have got 138 posts at XS in three years time to get back to my lurking



nothing against XS, I love that place, had some bad experiences but its all good now.  However that tells you a lot about TPU, the community here is great, look at me in just over a year.  I started posting in April of 2008, before that I only had about 50-60 posts.  I'm over 7k now


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 19, 2009)

see A novice, I show my love at XS also 

1,011 POSTS


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 19, 2009)

Wow! I got some cherry pie! hehehehe


----------



## MetalRacer (Jul 19, 2009)

Congrats on the cherry pie Mindweaver.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 19, 2009)

MetalRacer said:


> Congrats on the cherry pie Mindweaver.



Thanks MetalRacer!


----------



## PaulieG (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm not sure what to call the pie I'm eating. I'm just happy to be eating some.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 19, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I'm not sure what to call the pie I'm eating. I'm just happy to be eating some.



It's coconut pie! lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 19, 2009)

congrats mindweaver


----------



## bogmali (Jul 19, 2009)

Way to go Mind...


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks CP and bogmali!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 20, 2009)

Buck snuck in with his AMD rigs and stole some of your Intel pie.


----------



## bogmali (Jul 20, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Buck snuck in with his AMD rigs and stole some of your Intel pie.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090719/Capture036.jpg



haha..he sure did


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 20, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Buck snuck in with his AMD rigs and stole some of your Intel pie.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090719/Capture036.jpg



Good Job Buck!


----------



## bogmali (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Disparia (Jul 20, 2009)

Yes! I love that creampie!


Wait...   wat?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 20, 2009)

Jizzler said:


> Yes! I love that creampie!
> 
> 
> Wait...   wat?



WAT?


----------



## PaulieG (Jul 21, 2009)

Jizzler said:


> Yes! I love that creampie!
> 
> 
> Wait...   wat?



 LOL


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 21, 2009)

Jizzler said:


> Yes! I love that creampie!
> 
> 
> Wait...   wat?


What can we expect with a name like "Jizzler".


----------



## PaulieG (Jul 21, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> What can we expect with a name like "Jizzler".



Wow, between the two of you, we have a great name for a bad porno. "Buck Nasty and the Jizzler". Wow, this thread is going to hell....


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 21, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Wow, between the two of you, we have a great name for a bad porno. "Buck Nasty and the Jizzler". Wow, this thread is going to hell....



 wow


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## bogmali (Jul 21, 2009)

I accidentally shut one of my i7 crunchers down overnight so naturally I get a different pie


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 21, 2009)

bogmali said:


> I accidentally shut one of my i7 crunchers down overnight so naturally I get a different pie
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=27286&stc=1&d=1248212255



how did you manage to do that accidently?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 23, 2009)

OMG, do I have pie for a 3rd time this week?


----------



## bogmali (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## bogmali (Jul 25, 2009)




----------



## PaulieG (Jul 25, 2009)

bogmali said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=27345&stc=1&d=1248489455



mmm, more pie for me. My average points have seemed to stabilize. Not bad considering that I was running my i7's at 3.2ghz for a couple of days while I was out of town at a conference. Time to get them back up to 3.8-4.0.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 25, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> mmm, more pie for me. My average points have seemed to stabilize. Not bad considering that I was running my i7's at 3.2ghz for a couple of days while I was out of town at a conference. Time to get them back up to 3.8-4.0.



paulie, we need to step up our game brotha.  We got traffic in our rearview mirror, very unfriendly traffic.  They are far away, but they have stepped it up a bit.


----------



## bogmali (Jul 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> paulie, we need to step up our game brotha.  We got traffic in our rearview mirror, very unfriendly traffic.  They are far away, but they have stepped it up a bit.



Haha.....checking to see who it is.....


Awww, is it Dirk Jizzler

EDIT: NVM........I can't see them...must be really that far


----------



## PaulieG (Jul 25, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Haha.....checking to see who it is.....
> 
> 
> Awww, is it Dirk Jizzler



I think he's speaking of an "unfriendly" team. They are all neutral in my eyes, and they all need to be stomped on.  I'm open to other recruitment ideas. However, I'd need some help implementing anything, since I'm back in grad school next week. You just don't know busy until you try graduate school with a full time job and 2 young kids. LOL


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 25, 2009)

I think Paulie is on the same page as me.  Im trying really hard to get that E7200 up paulie, just need a damn board.  It'll replace my amd rig, but still, it'll pump out more points than the AMD rig.


----------



## bogmali (Jul 26, 2009)




----------



## bogmali (Jul 27, 2009)




----------



## hat (Jul 27, 2009)

im gonna try ocing to 3125MHz tonight (+125MHz)


----------



## hat (Jul 27, 2009)

bah, locked up at 46 minutes of Linpack at 1.3375v. The next step up is 1.35v, I don't know if I can trust it going that high, seeing as how the same board fried at 1.375v with a Phenom 9500.


----------



## bogmali (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 28, 2009)

Good Job bogmali! Apple Pie!


----------



## PaulieG (Jul 28, 2009)

Congrats to King Wookie for getting a slice of pie. You kind of came out of nowhere to get it. I hope you keep it up!!


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 28, 2009)

Oh yea, I did see King Wookie grab some Apple pie this morning! Good job King!  Keep it up!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 28, 2009)

you guys notice, that we still have 80,000 points today as per dc stats.  I dont think its updating. maybe servers are down?


----------



## bogmali (Jul 29, 2009)

I was already tired from the lime pie so thanks Metalracer


----------



## MetalRacer (Jul 29, 2009)

My pleasure bogmali, I'll take the green pie anytime I can get it.


----------



## Disparia (Jul 29, 2009)

Nice! Coconut cream pie... yeah, yeah, that's it.

Aiming for lemon! Have two dual Xeon 2Ghz (old Prestonias) boxes going up tonight hopefully. Did the wiring and switches last night.


-edit-

I guess I should say, going for the lemon that's been sitting out for a few days...


----------



## bogmali (Jul 29, 2009)

Jizzler said:


> Nice! Coconut *Cream Pie*.



What is it with you and Cream Pie's?


----------



## Disparia (Jul 29, 2009)

I made sure to specify this time


----------



## bogmali (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## bogmali (Jul 31, 2009)

Came home to find out that two of my i7 rigs suddenly shutdown


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 31, 2009)

woot, 4 rigs down including a i7 and im STILL on pie


----------



## bogmali (Aug 1, 2009)

Nice going there PaulieG


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 1, 2009)

damn, first slice of pie in the longest


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 1, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> damn, first slice of pie in the longest



Chicken Got Pie!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 1, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Chicken Got Pie!



not no more  

it's really hard with just a i7 rig and a athlon x2.  The x2 only puts out roughly 400 /day.


----------



## bogmali (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## bogmali (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 3, 2009)

what happened to CD?

he vanished


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 3, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> what happened to CD?
> 
> he vanished



he's back at XS I believe.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 3, 2009)

he hasnt posted anything on any forum in a long time though.


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 3, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> he's back at XS I believe.



Yup, he left about a month ago.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 3, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> he hasnt posted anything on any forum in a long time though.



hes posted at XS recently.  That lian Li B10 case he was doing for someone, posted vids and pics and all.  He announced here when he left.  But he didn't say about going back to XS, just said he was going to have some downtime.  If I recall correctly thats what he said.


----------



## Papahyooie (Aug 3, 2009)

Just curious, what kind of points per day are you guys who get a piece of the pie making? I've cyberstalked a few people's numbers on our team grid, but I can tell the average points per day stat is a bit misleading, because of downtime and whatnot. My average PPD is at just under 1000, but that is way lower than it would be had I been crunching for the couple of weeks that I wasnt (had to resolve an issue over the power bill with my roommates... turns out it was the air conditioner, not my computers.) Anyways, I just hit over 10k points in one day today (and its not quite over yet  ) and about to break 50k total, and as I transition to a new daily driver it should get higher, plus that new daily driver will be crunching as well (just a celeron dual core, but its still capable) so it will go up. I was just curious as to what kind of PPD it takes to get some nice flavored pie. My pie is dark chocolate flavored atm (the black lines in between lol) but i'd like to someday have some color. What does it take?

EDIT: I thought I should clarify, I mean what kind of points do you put up on a good 24 hour day of crunching. Like I said, average PPD is misleading, cause my points today and yesterday is almost as high as alot of people's average PPD who have had the pie, and that Im sure is due to downtime like I said.)

EDIT AGAIN: Okay so this post is mostly irrelavent now, msgclb answered my question ( i think inadvertantly) in another thread.


----------



## bogmali (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## Disparia (Aug 4, 2009)

Papahyooie said:


> *snip*



An FYI for anyone looking to taste the glory of pie, my 14-day average is 36,919 (5,274) ppd (and I'm usually in position 8, 9 or 10).


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 4, 2009)

My server wasn't running any tasks for about 6 hours.  I turned WCG off (among other things) to defrag and forgot to start it again. Doh!


@Papahyooie: I'm between 27,000-32,000 WCG points/day.  I attached the image.


----------



## bogmali (Aug 5, 2009)

Dang  two rigs down and I still manage some pie


----------



## Papahyooie (Aug 5, 2009)

Cool, cool, thanks for the numbers guys, though I kind of got a good idea looking at the free DC website (which i didnt heretofore know about) Once i get everything ironed out, from what I can tell I need to a little bit more than double my output (on my good days, stupid folding is mucking up things) , maybe 2.5x to get into the pie. Once it gets cooler I can afford to run all my smaller rigs so we'll see.

As a side note, i dont want to put a formal request in the wtt forum, but would maybe anyone be interested in trading a E8500 and this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813186153

motherboard plus cash (200 maybe? seems close to what you'd give for a combo on newegg) for an i7 and motherboard? Or maybe even perhaps a really nice quad? Both are pretty close to brand new, been running less than a month. So maybe someone wants to downgrade, or needs a really nice mobo and processor for a gaming rig? I dont really do much gaming on my desktop anymore as i'm never at home, so my desktops are going to pretty much web browsing for guests and wcg/folding, and i'd like to really put up some real numbers in the near future.

EDIT AGAIN: ok so i may have to way more than double my output, i thought my best day was 19k but it was only 13k, so yea, triple my output not double, more like it.


----------



## msgclb (Aug 5, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Dang  two rigs down and I still manage some pie
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=27584&stc=1&d=1249437797



How I managed to get a piece of the pie with my problems is beyond me as I had two rigs down today. Tomorrow the heat here is going to be unbearable and it could get worse.


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 5, 2009)

9% woot. thank you i7


----------



## bogmali (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## bogmali (Aug 7, 2009)

Damn, came home with three of my rigs down


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 7, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Damn, came home with three of my rigs down
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=27620&stc=1&d=1249605218



Yeah, gotta hate that. For me about once a week BOINC crashes, and I lose at least half a day on one of my rigs.


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 7, 2009)

woot 12%


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 7, 2009)

freaksavior apple pie! Good Job bro!


----------



## bogmali (Aug 8, 2009)




----------



## bogmali (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## hat (Aug 9, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> what happened to CD?
> 
> he vanished



I remember something about him joining some branch of the military?? If by CD you mean cdawall, that is


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 9, 2009)

hat said:


> I remember something about him joining some branch of the military?? If by CD you mean cdawall, that is



cdawall yeah, but no they were talking about Cyber Druid.


----------



## bogmali (Aug 10, 2009)




----------



## Disparia (Aug 10, 2009)

WCG, a good way to stress test my new E5520 server 

Got another one to build today or tomorrow.

-edit-







Got it together today, will start testing tomorrow.

These new servers are so quiet. All fans are PWM (there's eight onboard headers), 80+ PSU, etc, so we won't have to crank the music back here in IT anymore.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 10, 2009)

good going jizzler   looks good


----------



## mike047 (Aug 10, 2009)

Jizzler said:


> WCG, a good way to stress test my new E5520 server
> 
> Got another one to build today or tomorrow.
> 
> ...





Only one cpu??


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 11, 2009)

woot, the chicken masta has gotten some pie in the latest update


----------



## Disparia (Aug 11, 2009)

I know, a shame to build such beautiful systems with only one CPU. But we're going to keep two of our existing servers for DC and other small duties with the new servers handling VM's. Eventually we'll upgrade with another CPU/12GB. Hopefully business-level SSD's are cheaper then. Will add another RAID controller and 8 x 2.5" bay.


----------



## bogmali (Aug 11, 2009)

I broke 10K points today


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 11, 2009)

bogmali said:


> I broke 10K points today



congrats dude, thats a heck of a run for today


----------



## bogmali (Aug 12, 2009)




----------



## Duxx (Aug 12, 2009)

?!  Yesterday I was #10 overalllll, I don't see Duxx getting any pie? 

Bogmali is trying to starve me to death...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 12, 2009)

Duxx said:


> ?!  Yesterday I was #10 overalllll, I don't see Duxx getting any pie?
> 
> Bogmali is trying to starve me to death...



competition is very good at the top of the charts. I barely get some pie, I used to get some everyday.  Everybody has really stepped it up.  With 10 threads running (i7 and E7200) its really hard to get some pie dude.


----------



## Duxx (Aug 12, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> competition is very good at the top of the charts. I barely get some pie, I used to get some everyday.  Everybody has really stepped it up.  With 10 threads running (i7 and E7200) its really hard to get some pie dude.



lol I was just saying that when I click on yesterdays totals, it shows me #10 for the day and no pie chart says Duxx.  Completely sarcastic


----------



## bogmali (Aug 12, 2009)

Duxx said:


> lol I was just saying that when I click on yesterdays totals, it shows me #10 for the day and no pie chart says Duxx.



in other words......the updates own you 


I will time it next posting and catch it when you're in the top ten


----------



## Duxx (Aug 12, 2009)

bogmali said:


> in other words......the updates own you
> 
> 
> I will time it next posting and catch it when you're in the top ten



I sure to hell hope so!


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 12, 2009)

Good Job bogmali! That apple pie looks tastie!..hehehe I'm going to turn on a few more rigs to fend you off!... lol


----------



## Mussels (Aug 12, 2009)

i only have four cores crunching, so i'll never get pie


----------



## bogmali (Aug 12, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> I'm going to turn on a few more rigs to fend you off!... lol



But you didn't do that when Dustyshiv was tailgating you

I will also do the same


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 12, 2009)

bogmali said:


> But you didn't do that when Dustyshiv was tailgating you
> 
> I will also do the same



lol that's the funny thing about it, I did when Dustyshiv's was passing me... lol but it didn't matter..lol and it's just the same with you.. hehehe I can talk a little trash can't I?... hehehe team spirit!  

Sad thing is 1/3 of my rigs are down, and I can't do anything about it, cause of financial reasons...  I was really worried that this would be part of the reason why we would not do over a million a day... but our team is really growing.. and not just out! it's growing with in!


----------



## mike047 (Aug 12, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> lol that's the funny thing about it, I did when Dustyshiv's was passing me... lol but it didn't matter..lol and it's just the same with you.. hehehe I can talk a little trash can't I?... hehehe team spirit!
> 
> Sad thing is *1/3 of my rigs are down*, and I can't do anything about it, cause of financially reasons...  I was really worried that this would be part of the reason why we would not do over a million a day... but our team is really growing.. and not just out! it's growing with in!




What do you need to get up?

Send me a pm.


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 12, 2009)

mike047 said:


> What do you need to get up?
> 
> Send me a pm.



Thanks Mike I sent you a pm.


----------



## bogmali (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## mudkip (Aug 13, 2009)

creampie?


----------



## bogmali (Aug 14, 2009)




----------



## bogmali (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm going camping this weekend guys and won't be back until Sunday. Feel free to update this thread in my absence


----------



## dustyshiv (Aug 14, 2009)

bogmali said:


> I'm going camping this weekend guys and won't be back until Sunday. Feel free to update this thread in my absence



Hope u r rigs are crunching in ur absence!!


----------



## msgclb (Aug 14, 2009)

This is 08-14-2009 morning update:





It looks like Buck isn't satisfied with one piece of pie but wants multiple pieces of pie! The question is, can he keep it?


----------



## bogmali (Aug 14, 2009)

dustyshiv said:


> Hope u r rigs are crunching in ur absence!!



I'm no PaulieG or Buck Nasty and yes they're all crunching and folding


----------



## mike047 (Aug 14, 2009)

bogmali said:


> I'm no PaulieG or Buck Nasty and yes they're all crunching and folding



You da man


----------



## dustyshiv (Aug 14, 2009)

Straight from the oven!!













Great job everyone!!


----------



## msgclb (Aug 15, 2009)

08-14-2009 pm


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 15, 2009)

Wow! bogmali you'll be passing me today or tomorrow! Great job bro!


----------



## Duxx (Aug 15, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Wow! bogmali you'll be passing me today or tomorrow! Great job bro!



You give up so easily! 

j/k!  Grats bog!


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 15, 2009)

Duxx said:


> You give up so easily!
> 
> j/k!  Grats bog!



I'm giving her all she's got captian! She can't take no more!  lol  

Paging Mr Duxx. Please report to the top 10 list!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 16, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> I'm giving her all she's got captian! She can't take no more!  lol
> 
> Paging Mr Duxx. Please report to the top 10 list!


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 16, 2009)

What's up CP!  

A fights coming on showtime tonight! Gina against cyborg... Gina is hot!  I can't wait!... hehehe


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 16, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> What's up CP!
> 
> A fights coming on showtime tonight! Gina against cyborg... Gina is hot!  I can't wait!... hehehe



nothing much bro, fighting with my 2nd cruncher.  Got some issues, trying to solve them now.

Check out the post in the wcg team thread

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1516324&postcount=2969


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 16, 2009)

Came home tonight to find that 2 of my rigs are NOT doing any work...had to reset the projects. I'm afraid I'll have no pie today!


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 16, 2009)

bogmali said:


> I'm no PaulieG or Buck Nasty and yes they're all crunching and folding



Wise ass!


----------



## msgclb (Aug 16, 2009)

08-15-2009 pm update


----------



## Duxx (Aug 16, 2009)

msgclb said:


> 08-15-2009 pm update
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090815/WCG 08-15-09-1-pm.jpg



Purple = blackberry?  I'll take it! Hell ya!


----------



## msgclb (Aug 17, 2009)

08-16-2009 pm update


----------



## bogmali (Aug 17, 2009)

I am back.......thank you for updating this thread (msgclb and dustyshiv).


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 17, 2009)

welcome back bogmali


----------



## msgclb (Aug 17, 2009)

bogmali said:


> I am back.......thank you for this updating this thread (msgclb and dustyshiv).



Nice to know!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 17, 2009)

well guys, turning off my i7 till about wednesday when I get the new CPU.  I'll still be crunching 24/7 with the E7200 however


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 17, 2009)

bogmali you'll pass me today!... hehehe Good Job!    Oh and welcome back!

@CP

Why are you selling your i7 bro? You getting a better stepping, 950, 965, or 975?


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 17, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> bogmali you'll pass me today!... hehehe Good Job!    Oh and welcome back!
> 
> @CP
> 
> Why are you selling your i7 bro? You getting a better stepping, 950, 965, or 975?



He's getting a "golden" i7 from me.


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 17, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> He's getting a "golden" i7 from me.



Sweet! I'm going to be noobish, and ask what is golden? A really good D0? hehehe I want an i7 really bad..lol I thought this Q9550 would hold me over until the 32nm come out.. but everybody switching over.. I'm trigger happy..lol Thanks a lot Duxx!.. lol hopefully before the end of the year i can afford one or two... hehehe


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 17, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Sweet! I'm going to be noobish, and ask what is golden? A really good D0? hehehe I want an i7 really bad..lol I thought this Q9550 would hold me over until the 32nm come out.. but everybody switching over.. I'm trigger happy..lol Thanks a lot Duxx!.. lol hopefully before the end of the year i can afford one or two... hehehe



Yeah, it's a really good DO. She clocks 4.52ghz on 1.36v.


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 17, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Yeah, it's a really good DO. She clocks 4.52ghz on 1.36v.



Damn! very nice!


----------



## bogmali (Aug 17, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> He's getting a "golden" i7 from me.




 Can you hold on to a hardware for longer than a week?


I completely understand Paul........You're just like me......but I tend to hang on to mine longer


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 17, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> bogmali you'll pass me today!... hehehe Good Job!    Oh and welcome back!
> 
> @CP
> 
> Why are you selling your i7 bro? You getting a better stepping, 950, 965, or 975?



as Paul said 



@Paulieg

your CPU is out, i'll PM the tracking # shortly.


----------



## bogmali (Aug 18, 2009)




----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 18, 2009)

bogmali you passed me!  Man you're really pumping out the numbers! great job!


----------



## bogmali (Aug 19, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> bogmali you passed me!  Man you're really pumping out the numbers! great job!




You're pumping out some numbers as well, I see that you're on the 5th digits now




Good Job Mindweaver


----------



## bogmali (Aug 20, 2009)




----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 20, 2009)

bogmali said:


> You're pumping out some numbers as well, I see that you're on the 5th digits now
> 
> 
> View attachment 27789
> ...



Thanks, I had to turn it up a notch.. hehehe


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 20, 2009)

guys, how is 1,017 points for the E7200?  This is just today, i'm pretty impressed!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 20, 2009)

i7 back up as of a few minutes ago 







[/QUOTE]


----------



## MetalRacer (Aug 21, 2009)

Good to see you crunching at full throttle again CP.


----------



## bogmali (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 21, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> guys, how is 1,017 points for the E7200?  This is just today, i'm pretty impressed!!!!



That's really good bro!


----------



## bogmali (Aug 21, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> i7 back up as of a few minutes ago
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090820/Capture082.jpg




CP drop those temps down a bit, I bet you can get it below 1.20V and still be stable


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 21, 2009)

MetalRacer said:


> Good to see you crunching at full throttle again CP.


Thanks bro 




bogmali said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=27816&stc=1&d=1250823363



with this new CPU I hope to get some pie   Hopefully I'll be up there soon.



Mindweaver said:


> That's really good bro!



THanks bro, yeah impressive, today by the afternoon I had about 800 points already.  Man at 3.4 GHz it goes man.  Once I finish the build and watercool it hopefully I can go higher and then it'll give me slightly higher output


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 21, 2009)

this is where i'm at right now with my new D0

I have only upped the BCLK with this new CPU, using same settings from my C0.  I only dropped the RAM from 2:8 to 2:6 to allow for stability.


----------



## bogmali (Aug 22, 2009)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 22, 2009)

I got over 4k points today with both rigs having lots of downtime.  Power went out while I was at work, and not only that the i7 rig shut off over night.  Had a unused connector shorting with the side panel.  Rig just powered off all of the sudden. But it's ok now  

Hopefully tomorrow i'll have some damn well earned pie!!!


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 22, 2009)

ahhh I can't have nothing... My Q9550 has not been crunching yesterday or today.. I can't get it stable @ 4GHz.. and Now it's back down to 3.4GHz.. I'm really think'n about swapping out boards with my E8400... The Q9550 is on a P35 board and the E8400 is on a P45 board.. 

Now i've been reading on the overclocking section that P45 boards are better with quads than the p35.. So, what do you guys think... should I? CP? Bog? Mike?... guys? Thank you for the response in advance!


----------



## Duxx (Aug 22, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> ahhh I can't have nothing... My Q9550 has not been crunching yesterday or today.. I can't get it stable @ 4GHz.. and Now it's back down to 3.4GHz.. I'm really think'n about swapping out boards with my E8400... The Q9550 is on a P35 board and the E8400 is on a P45 board..
> 
> Now i've been reading on the overclocking section that P45 boards are better with quads than the p35.. So, what do you guys think... should I? CP? Bog? Mike?... guys? Thank you for the response in advance!



nothing to lose right?  Seom TMI and a few minutes, but worth a shot!


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 22, 2009)

Very true Duxx! Thanks bro


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 22, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> ahhh I can't have nothing... My Q9550 has not been crunching yesterday or today.. I can't get it stable @ 4GHz.. and Now it's back down to 3.4GHz.. I'm really think'n about swapping out boards with my E8400... The Q9550 is on a P35 board and the E8400 is on a P45 board..
> 
> Now i've been reading on the overclocking section that P45 boards are better with quads than the p35.. So, what do you guys think... should I? CP? Bog? Mike?... guys? Thank you for the response in advance!



dude, you won't loose anything.  Go for it!!!!!  I have only had one Socket 775 PC and its my current E8400.  So I can't give you any feedback.  I would just try it man, what can you loose? Good luck on whatever you do man


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks bro! That's what i been think'n.. I just don't want to do it, and it be for nothing.. no gain.. but it's just time... hehehe Cause I really want to get this Q back crunching.. No body likes lazy Q's Especially the kittens! hehehe


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 22, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Thanks bro! That's what i been think'n.. I just don't want to do it, and it be for nothing.. no gain.. but it's just time... hehehe Cause I really want to get this Q back crunching.. No body likes lazy Q's Especially the kittens! hehehe



Yeah man just go for it bro.  just time.  

Did any kittens suffer while my i7 was down?


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 22, 2009)

They are currently regaining strength from the lashing's... but they lick there wounds with pride.. hehehe


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 22, 2009)

Give thanks too our fallen kitten's!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 22, 2009)

it was for a good cause, look at what i'm crunching at now as opposed to 3.8 Ghz 1.34v.  I was able to run Wprime at 1.32v 4.4 Ghz, 4.5 Ghz took 1.35v







 I was able to run Wprime at 1.32v 4.4 Ghz, 4.5 Ghz took 1.35v


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 22, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> it was for a good cause, look at what i'm crunching at now as opposed to 3.8 Ghz 1.34v.  I was able to run Wprime at 1.32v 4.4 Ghz, 4.5 Ghz took 1.35v
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090822/Capture090.jpg
> ...



Wow!   I nv CP! Do you mind if i tell people i know you?... hehehe kick ass bro!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 22, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Wow!   I nv CP! Do you mind if i tell people i know you?... hehehe kick ass bro!



i'll be glad if you did 

Yeah Paul really gave me a gem of a CPU man.  I feel bad for giving him something crappy compared to this.  My C0 wasn't bad.  I got better results than he was getting when he first booted up with it, but still a C0 does not compare to a D0.  As you see for yourself.


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 22, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> i'll be glad if you did
> 
> Yeah Paul really gave me a gem of a CPU man.  I feel bad for giving him something crappy compared to this.  My C0 wasn't bad.  I got better results than he was getting when he first booted up with it, but still a C0 does not compare to a D0.  As you see for yourself.



Nice! good going paulieg!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 22, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Nice! good going paulieg!



I haven't seen him post today at all, where is Paul?


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 22, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I haven't seen him post today at all, where is Paul?



I think paulieg has a cleaning job today!.... he put on his cleaner hat!.. hehehe


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 22, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> I think paulieg has a cleaning job today!.... he put on his cleaner hat!.. hehehe



why you say that?


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 22, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> why you say that?



just jok'n bro.. he had the whole soprano thing going on... I can't say paulieg with out thing of the pauling on the soprano's...lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 22, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> just jok'n bro.. he had the whole soprano thing going on... I can't say paulieg with out thing of the pauling on the soprano's...lol





well he did say he has wife and kids and full time job.  Guess he's been busy!


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 22, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> well he did say he has wife and kids and full time job.  Guess he's been busy!



lol but it's cooler to think he has been cleaning..lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 22, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> lol but it's cooler to think he has been cleaning..lol



lol, yeah.  "imagines paul cleaning"


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 22, 2009)

bogmali said:


> CP drop those temps down a bit, I bet you can get it below 1.20V and still be stable



hey Sorry Bog, I missed this post.  I just saw it now.

Temps are below at the same voltage.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 22, 2009)

well ladies, good night.


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 22, 2009)

Good Night brotha! I'm not going to bed yet.. i'll explain l8ter in a pm!.. hehehe


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 22, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Good Night brotha! I'm not going to bed yet.. i'll explain l8ter in a pm!.. hehehe



make sure you do man.  I'll check it out in the am.  Take care bro.


----------



## mike047 (Aug 22, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> ahhh I can't have nothing... My Q9550 has not been crunching yesterday or today.. I can't get it stable @ 4GHz.. and Now it's back down to 3.4GHz.. I'm really think'n about swapping out boards with my E8400... The Q9550 is on a P35 board and the E8400 is on a P45 board..
> 
> Now i've been reading on the overclocking section that P45 boards are better with quads than the p35.. So, what do you guys think... should I? CP? Bog? Mike?... guys? Thank you for the response in advance!



What brand are the boards??

I ran Gigabyte P35/45 boards, I preferred the P35.  They were bulletproof for me.  The P45 had better memory tweaks in the bios though.

I am of the opinion[ and I am sure I'll be told otherwise] that the ram timing isn't that critical on crunching.  speed will help.


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 22, 2009)

both ASUS Bro


----------



## bogmali (Aug 22, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> ahhh I can't have nothing... My Q9550 has not been crunching yesterday or today.. I can't get it stable @ 4GHz.. and Now it's back down to 3.4GHz.. I'm really think'n about swapping out boards with my E8400... The Q9550 is on a P35 board and the E8400 is on a P45 board..
> 
> Now i've been reading on the overclocking section that P45 boards are better with quads than the p35.. So, what do you guys think... should I? CP? Bog? Mike?... guys? Thank you for the response in advance!



Do it (if you haven't done it yet). Depending on if you're running them on air or water, will take you some time (an hour tops), some elbow grease, and some TIM


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 22, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> it was for a good cause, look at what i'm crunching at now as opposed to 3.8 Ghz 1.34v.  I was able to run Wprime at 1.32v 4.4 Ghz, 4.5 Ghz took 1.35v
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090822/Capture090.jpg
> ...



Yeah, rub it in CP. I'm missing that chip now. 



Chicken Patty said:


> well he did say he has wife and kids and full time job.  Guess he's been busy!



Not to mention Full time Grad school, and training for a raw Bench Press competition. Just not enough time in the day.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 22, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Yeah, rub it in CP. I'm missing that chip now.
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention Full time Grad school, and training for a raw Bench Press competition. Just not enough time in the day.



naw man, no rubbing in here    and well I forgot the school part.  You one busy man!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 22, 2009)

*@ Paul*

How many rigs you got crunching ATM?


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 22, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> *@ Paul*
> 
> How many rigs you got crunching ATM?



As of last night, 2x i7 920's and an unlocked X3 720BE. With any luck, I'll have 3 i7's going by the end of next week. My numbers are down due to maintenance issues. I was putting my 2nd i7 on water, and doing a Vista Re-install on my primary i7. I think I'll be selling my x3 720BE rig to help offset the cost of the 3rd i7.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 22, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> As of last night, 2x i7 920's and an unlocked X3 720BE. With any luck, I'll have 3 i7's going by the end of next week. My numbers are down due to maintenance issues. I was putting my 2nd i7 on water, and doing a Vista Re-install on my primary i7. I think I'll be selling my x3 720BE rig to help offset the cost of the 3rd i7.



I was asking because I only did a few points less than you in the morning update, so I was like WTF!!!   But you should be getting some steam now that they are all running 

Let me know about that x3, I might be interested.


----------



## bogmali (Aug 23, 2009)




----------



## bogmali (Aug 24, 2009)

Congrats to all stoners


----------



## bogmali (Aug 25, 2009)




----------



## bogmali (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## bogmali (Aug 27, 2009)

Couldn't resist, I just had to post this





Don't worry Dusty you'll own me on the next update


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 27, 2009)

bogmali said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=27889&stc=1&d=1251265153



WOW! way to go bogmali!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 27, 2009)

whats going on to Dusty?  he has a few rigs down?


----------



## dustyshiv (Aug 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> whats going on to Dusty?  he has a few rigs down?



Sad news guys. IT in my company installed new Blue coat proxy. Thing locked up all the ports used by WCG. Cant even access WCG site. 9 rigs have so many finished WU all ready to be uploaded. But proxy is killing it.

Anyone has any ideas to tunnel through?

Crunching only on my i7 rig as of now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 27, 2009)

dustyshiv said:


> Sad news guys. IT in my company installed new Blue coat proxy. Thing locked up all the ports used by WCG. Cant even access WCG site. 9 rigs have so many finished WU all ready to be uploaded. But proxy is killing it.
> 
> Anyone has any ideas to tunnel through?
> 
> Crunching only on my i7 rig as of now.



shit man, that sucks .  I have no clue as to how get through that man, good luck


----------



## bogmali (Aug 27, 2009)

As happy as I am about taking top performer for this evenings pie chart, I am also sad that our top performer is having some issues with his crunchers Dusty, I hope you get things sorted out at your end and get back to full production and sorry that I cannot provide any help whatsoever cause I don't know jack about networked computing

Without further adieu..........







Way to go mind......I guess we need to pick up the slack from here on out until Dusty gets back to 100%


BTW....Where is Mike047? He's been MIA lately


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 27, 2009)

Sorry to hear that Dusty. I'll have my 3rd i7 up and running soon to help pick up the slack. I just need to find a cheap (but good) PSU to get her running, since I have to RMA one of my Topower 750's.


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Aug 27, 2009)

dustyshiv said:


> Sad news guys. IT in my company installed new Blue coat proxy. Thing locked up all the ports used by WCG. Cant even access WCG site. 9 rigs have so many finished WU all ready to be uploaded. But proxy is killing it.
> 
> Anyone has any ideas to tunnel through?
> 
> Crunching only on my i7 rig as of now.



Just tell them to un-install it..........problem solved


----------



## dustyshiv (Aug 27, 2009)

GREASEMONKEY said:


> Just tell them to un-install it..........problem solved



Our Middle east servers are directly linked to Houston servers where our headquarters are located. Global IT installed the firewall on the Houston servers. So...I cant do anything about it..tryin to come up with ways...I have posted this topic on the WCG forums as well. Lets see how it goes.

I hope for the best.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 27, 2009)

apart from running through a proxy or VPN tunnel, i dont see many ways out.


----------



## HammerON (Aug 27, 2009)

dustyshiv said:


> Our Middle east servers are directly linked to Houston servers where our headquarters are located. Global IT installed the firewall on the Houston servers. So...I cant do anything about it..tryin to come up with ways...I have posted this topic on the WCG forums as well. Lets see how it goes.
> 
> I hope for the best.



Wish I could help
Hope you find a way around it soon~


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Aug 27, 2009)

dustyshiv said:


> Our Middle east servers are directly linked to Houston servers where our headquarters are located. Global IT installed the firewall on the Houston servers. So...I cant do anything about it..tryin to come up with ways...I have posted this topic on the WCG forums as well. Lets see how it goes.
> 
> I hope for the best.



Not to second guess anyone,however this forum is filled with some of the most knowledgable
people around,that may just happen to skip by the WCG threads.Maybe a post in the networking and security thread might catch the right persons eye????

EDIT/Not directed at you what so ever Mussels(i failed to see your post above)and you were actually one of the eye's i had in mind.


----------



## dustyshiv (Aug 27, 2009)

Mussels said:


> apart from running through a proxy or VPN tunnel, i dont see many ways out.



Mussels,

Could u elaborate on this please?


----------



## Mussels (Aug 27, 2009)

dustyshiv said:


> Mussels,
> 
> Could u elaborate on this please?



rerouting the internet to somewhere else, that isnt filtered. google will give you the details.


----------



## Bundy (Aug 27, 2009)

As mussels said. you gotta find somewhare else to tunnel to. I use a VPN at work and the commercial ones tunnel through everything but I'm not sure how well the public ones go.


----------



## bogmali (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## msgclb (Aug 28, 2009)

dustyshiv said:


> Sad news guys. IT in my company installed new Blue coat proxy. Thing locked up all the ports used by WCG. Cant even access WCG site. 9 rigs have so many finished WU all ready to be uploaded. But proxy is killing it.
> 
> Anyone has any ideas to tunnel through?
> 
> Crunching only on my i7 rig as of now.



It looks like dusty figured out his tunnel problem!






And that's just the 08/28/09 morning update. Most of those points must be from his locked out proxy.


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 28, 2009)

Nice going dusty!


----------



## MohawkAngel (Aug 28, 2009)

Stupid question but how does it work? lol  Is it the number of Nervous breakdown on the forum..that why you called it Breakdown pie?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 29, 2009)

MohawkAngel said:


> Stupid question but how does it work? lol  Is it the number of Nervous breakdown on the forum..that why you called it Breakdown pie?



go here, you'll see what we mean 


http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 29, 2009)

woah, i got blue pie !! woot


----------



## hat (Aug 29, 2009)

I wonder if it would be possible for me to get pie if I stopped WCG from connecting to the internet for a while and uploaded a whole bunch of work units at once


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 29, 2009)

hat said:


> I wonder if it would be possible for me to get pie if I stopped WCG from connecting to the internet for a while and uploaded a whole bunch of work units at once



once I had the highest score in the AM update, higher than dustyshive and everybody else, but then the next update, I was no where to be found in the pie chart


----------



## bogmali (Aug 29, 2009)




----------



## PaulieG (Aug 30, 2009)

No pie for me for at least 3 more days, until my 2 new chips get here.


----------



## bogmali (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice Comeback Dusty.....Were you able to fix the issue? 







I have one rig down ATM until I can dry out the spilled cooling liquid on my PSU. So my production is down but just a little


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 31, 2009)

did dusty get his server issue fixed?  His output seems normal again, right?


----------



## dustyshiv (Aug 31, 2009)

Outputs gonna be slow as I have to poke a hole in the firewall on each machine to upload and download WUs. So I try to do couple of them everyday....But not all of them. Wish the good old days were back. 

Hey....But all of em are crunching 24/7 as I have set the work buffer to 4 days.

Thts the importance of work buffer guys!!


----------



## Disparia (Aug 31, 2009)

w00t! Got some (and I'm down a quad).


----------



## gogx (Aug 31, 2009)

Just joined you yesterday, no pie to show of yet.
 Will crunch with sig rig and my lappy hp4710s. Was crunching all day yesterday my sig rig was at 100% and got only to 35c thats 3200mh my lapy was on 60% and was hitting 60c on 2 cores: lol

 m8


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 31, 2009)

Man, it sucks being down a couple of rigs. To me, the pie nazi says: "No pie for you!!!". That's for any of you old enough to be Seinfeld fans. LOL


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 31, 2009)

gogx said:


> Just joined you yesterday, no pie to show of yet.
> Will crunch with sig rig and my lappy hp4710s. Was crunching all day yesterday my sig rig was at 100% and got only to 35c thats 3200mh my lapy was on 60% and was hitting 60c on 2 cores: lol
> 
> m8



welcome aboard bro, crunch hard and enjoy your stay 



Paulieg said:


> Man, it sucks being down a couple of rigs. To me, the pie nazi says: "No pie for you!!!". That's for any of you old enough to be Seinfeld fans. LOL



man my rigs are no where even near of getting pie, game has gotten much tougher.  But, I got something coming soon, real soon


----------



## bogmali (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 1, 2009)

I have been reading a lot about WCG and was very interested in crunching. I finally finished my dedicated rig and started today.  I will be adding my 2nd rig soon and I am very excited to finally be apart of the team. I can't wait to get a piece of the pie!


----------



## Duxx (Sep 1, 2009)

Welcome on board!  Enjoy your stay   Its addicting! eek


----------



## Mussels (Sep 1, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


> I have been reading a lot about WCG and was very interested in crunching. I finally finished my dedicated rig and started today.  I will be adding my 2nd rig soon and I am very excited to finally be apart of the team. I can't wait to get a piece of the pie!



unless you have a hoard of i7's, you should hang out in the milestones thread with me.... we'll never get pie


----------



## Duxx (Sep 1, 2009)

Mussels said:


> unless you have a hoard of i7's, you should hang out in the milestones thread with me.... we'll never get pie



Don't update for a week and return all results early in the morning   You'll have some pie for breakfast!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 1, 2009)

my single i7 and E7200 don't even get close to pie, RIDICULOUS!


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 1, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> my single i7 and E7200 don't even get close to pie, RIDICULOUS!



dont feel bad cp, we understand. i was there at one point with a laptop and 2 desktops. but now i have best buy folding and all my rigs at home


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Sep 1, 2009)

Mussels said:


> unless you have a hoard of i7's, you should hang out in the milestones thread with me.... we'll never get pie



Actually you can get pie with a small fleat of AMD's.I don't have a single intel in my stable of machines.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 2, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> dont feel bad cp, we understand. i was there at one point with a laptop and 2 desktops. but now i have best buy folding and all my rigs at home



  I don't feel bad, my output is good still and i'm crunching, screw the pie.  But eventually you get hungry and need some pie 


GREASEMONKEY said:


> Actually you can get pie with a small fleat of AMD's.I don't have a single intel in my stable of machines.



What do you have crunching bro?


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Sep 2, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I don't feel bad, my output is good still and i'm crunching, screw the pie.  But eventually you get hungry and need some pie
> 
> 
> What do you have crunching bro?


(AT HOME)
9950 quad @2.8 70%
9850 quad @2.8 100%
x550 dual @3.4 100%
7750 dual @2.7 100%
3800x2 @2.1 100%
FX-57 single @2.8 70%
3700+ single @2.4 100%

(AT WORK)
7750 dual @2.8 70%
3800x2 @2.0 70%
2500+(barton)single @2.0 70%
and a drum-role for the last one please
AMD Duron single @1.0  70%

(my mama's)
4000+ single @2.2 60%


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 2, 2009)

GREASEMONKEY said:


> (AT HOME)
> 9950 quad @3.0 70%
> 9850 quad @3.0 100%
> x550 dual @3.4 100%
> ...



damn man, thats a few rigs.  I miss my 9850/9950, I wanted to buy another one   still got them on the egg


----------



## msgclb (Sep 2, 2009)

GREASEMONKEY said:


> (AT HOME)
> 9950 quad @3.0 70%
> 9850 quad @3.0 100%
> x550 dual @3.4 100%
> ...



I have a request. Go to the free-dc site, right-click on your user name and now you'll see your user stats page. Now scroll down until you see the Hosts section. Do you see your computers listed there? I can't and sure would like to!

If you would [like] to satisfy my curiosity then do this...
Go to the world community grid site, click on your My Profile link and at the bottom of the page check BOINC Show Hosts:.

Now after the next free-dc update you/we will be able to see all of those computers.


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Sep 2, 2009)

msgclb said:


> I have a request. Go to the free-dc site, right-click on your user name and now you'll see your user stats page. Now scroll down until you see the Hosts section. Do you see your computers listed there? I can't and sure would like to!
> 
> If you would to satisfy my curiosity then do this...
> Go to the world community grid site, click on your My Profile link and at the bottom of the page check BOINC Show Hosts:.
> ...



Done did it msgclb,THANKS for the tidbit

And i added one more to the list,I forgot my mom's.
And corrected speed on 9950


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 2, 2009)

GREASEMONKEY said:


> Done did it msgclb,THANKS for the tidbit
> 
> And i added one more to the list,I forgot my mom's.
> And corrected speed on 9950



you guys are gonna make me go bankrupt building rigs, i'm on the verge of just like wasting all my money on building crunchers


----------



## bogmali (Sep 2, 2009)

Very nice lineup there GreaseMonkey


----------



## dustyshiv (Sep 2, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> you guys are gonna make me go bankrupt building rigs, i'm on the verge of just like wasting all my money on building crunchers



The fact tht u r going bankrupt makes me think of building an i7 cruncher. I will after my vacation in Oct.


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Sep 2, 2009)

I just finished double checking things and remembered that i had to back off both the quads when i started crunching do to the heat.So sorry about that.I've made correction's to the list.
 And thanks bogmali.It's a little fleat,but i like it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 2, 2009)

dustyshiv said:


> The fact tht u r going bankrupt makes me think of building an i7 cruncher. I will after my vacation in Oct.



I would also like a 2nd one, but I'll see when the time comes.


----------



## dustyshiv (Sep 2, 2009)

Oily, Grease, Freaky, Torid...u guys are putting in some great numbers. Keep up the good work mates.

Team TPU moved up to 65 position!! Yippe!!


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 2, 2009)

i'll be adding another c2d temp for about 2 weeks.


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Sep 2, 2009)

After doing what msgclb suggested as far as showing hosts on free dc sight.I noticed (looking at other cruncher hosts)i did not see anyone else crunching with linux.
 Just curious as to who else may be using linux for crunching?If any?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 2, 2009)

i'm all windows greasemonkey, no linux.  Would there be any advantages?


----------



## msgclb (Sep 2, 2009)

GREASEMONKEY said:


> After doing what msgclb suggested as far as showing hosts on free dc sight.I noticed (looking at other cruncher hosts)i did not see anyone else crunching with linux.
> Just curious as to who else may be using linux for crunching?If any?



You don't see my Linux system? When I started crunching a few months ago I came to the conclusion that I would need to use Linux if I wanted to keep my OS all legal. Then came Window 7. So now I have until March 2010 to teach this dog some new tricks or come up with another solution.

If I was to switch to Linux I would need solutions for both crunching and folding.


----------



## hat (Sep 2, 2009)

Watch out guys, I just boosted my overclock from 3000MHz to 3024MHz!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 2, 2009)

hat said:


> Watch out guys, I just boosted my overclock from 3000MHz to 3024MHz!





"Runs"


----------



## mike047 (Sep 3, 2009)

msgclb said:


> You don't see my Linux system? When I started crunching a few months ago I came to the conclusion that I would need to use Linux if I wanted to keep my OS all legal. Then came Window 7. So now I have until March 2010 to teach this dog some new tricks or come up with another solution.
> 
> *If I was to switch to Linux I would need solutions for both crunching and folding*.



Boinc is a piece of cake, I never could get FAH/GPU to co-operate on Unbuntu.  It can be done but not by me


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Sep 3, 2009)

msgclb said:


> I have a request. Go to the free-dc site, right-click on your user name and now you'll see your user stats page. Now scroll down until you see the Hosts section. Do you see your computers listed there? I can't and sure would like to!
> 
> If you would [like] to satisfy my curiosity then do this...
> Go to the world community grid site, click on your My Profile link and at the bottom of the page check BOINC Show Hosts:.
> ...



Just wondering if your curiosity was satisfied by this,???? Does everything look ok.


----------



## bogmali (Sep 3, 2009)




----------



## freaksavior (Sep 3, 2009)

yum. i love my daily dose of pie


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 3, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> yum. i love my daily dose of pie



you should stop getting some, you're gonna get fat


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 3, 2009)

OK. 1,2,3 i7's fully operational and back crunching, though one has the stock cooler for a few days.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 3, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> OK. 1,2,3 i7's fully operational and back crunching, though one has the stock cooler for a few days.



geez, here goes Paul after the pie


----------



## msgclb (Sep 3, 2009)

GREASEMONKEY said:


> Just wondering if your curiosity was satisfied by this,???? Does everything look ok.



Of course! My only AMD system is a MSI K9A2 with a 9950. It is currently running stock mainly because when I run this CPU at 100% with the GPUs folding I can feel heat roll off of it. It averages about 1,500 when I run it 100% 24/7.

I see that you're running your 9950 rig @ 2.8 70%. It wouldn't happen to be your main rig?

I noticed that you once had AMD Phenom II X4 940 crunching for a few hours. It's nice to dream but upgrading the CPU is currently not something I could afford.


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks for the reply
Yes,the 9950 is in my main "internet" rig.That in combination with the heat,is why i keep it at 70%.It seems to be real happy there.

The Phenom II X4 940 is my main gaming rig.I'll probably put it to crunching off and on in the near future.As soon as the weather cools down a bit.I'm just about maxed out for heat output as it is with the rigs i have running in my basement.Even after putting an air conditioner in down here.


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 3, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> you should stop getting some, you're gonna get fat



Thats ok, i got p90x to work it off.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 3, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> Thats ok, i got p90x to work it off.



   you're doing great bro, keep up the good work!


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm coming back for my piece of the pie. It is my destiny!!!


----------



## bogmali (Sep 4, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I'm coming back for my piece of the pie. It is my destiny!!!



Let's see if you got some today....Oh NVM........That's what you get for turning off your rigs while you were gone for only 2 dayswtf:


----------



## dustyshiv (Sep 4, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Let's see if you got some today....Oh NVM........That's what you get for turning off your rigs while you were gone for only 2 dayswtf:
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=28166&stc=1&d=1252035490



Lol...Bogi...give the man some space!! He will show u what he is!!


----------



## mx500torid (Sep 4, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Let's see if you got some today....Oh NVM........That's what you get for turning off your rigs while you were gone for only 2 dayswtf:
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=28166&stc=1&d=1252035490



Im gaining weight


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 4, 2009)

mx500torid said:


> Im gaining weight



you've just recently moved up, congrats!  What do you have in your crunching force?


----------



## bogmali (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## mx500torid (Sep 5, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> you've just recently moved up, congrats!  What do you have in your crunching force?



E6400,e6420,e6600,e5200,e7200,e8400,e2160,e2140and 3800 x2 all overclocked but the AMD chip


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 5, 2009)

mx500torid said:


> E6400,e6420,e6600,e5200,e7200,e8400,e2160,e2140and 3800 x2 all overclocked but the AMD chip



thats 18 threads    Good going bro.  Hopefully with my next build i'll be there.  Pumping some good numbers bro, keep up the great work


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 5, 2009)

can i post mine to without getting frowned upon?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 5, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> can i post mine to without getting frowned upon?



post what, your rigs?  Sure bro 


8k posts for me


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 5, 2009)

6 - Atom N270
1 - Atom N280
1 - Amd L110
4 - c2d t6500
2 - Pentium T4200
2 - P8700
1 - P8400
1 - T8100
2 - P7450
1 - P7350
1 - Q9000
1 - sl9400
1 - PII 910 
1 - C2D @ 2.66(Imac)
1 - C2d @ 2.93 (imac)
1 - i7 @ 3.8ghz
1 - Q8300 @ 3.4ghz
1 - E7300
1 - P4 630 @ 3.6ghz

29 machines = 60 cores

And thats why i get pie every day


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 5, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> 6 - Atom N270
> 1 - Ato N260
> 1 - Amd L110
> 4 - c2d t6500
> ...


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 5, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> 6 - Atom N270
> 1 - Atom N280
> 1 - Amd L110
> 4 - c2d t6500
> ...



What no N330's? hehehe j/k I've built 4 of them and they are nice.. I'm think'n about get a couple to add to my n230's... I want an n330 on an nvidia chipset..


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 5, 2009)

nope, unfortunately not. but i aded a p4


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 5, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> nope, unfortunately not. but i aded a p4



That's a nice space heater for the winter.. hehehe I have a few myself.. It's nothing like heat in the summer but close to it!..lol


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 5, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> That's a nice space heater for the winter.. hehehe I have a few myself.. It's nothing like heat in the summer but close to it!..lol



i plan on replacing the P4 with a E5300. thats my server proc


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 5, 2009)

Hopefully i can start upgrading some of my hardware at the beginning of next year... I hope.. hehehe I like new stuff as much as my old stuff... hehehe


----------



## bogmali (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## freaksavior (Sep 6, 2009)

low on pie today.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 6, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> low on pie today.



and you are complaining? :shadedshu


----------



## Duxx (Sep 6, 2009)

Well I'll have a E2200 soemtime soon, going to turn my moms computer on crunching while she isn't using it


----------



## bogmali (Sep 6, 2009)

Duxx said:


> Well I'll have a E2200 soemtime soon, going to turn my moms computer on crunching while she isn't using it



And I'm still waiting for those pics WTF


----------



## bogmali (Sep 6, 2009)

This is what I have in my Arsenal just for gauging purposes so you have a general idea what "*it would take*" to get a piece of the pie:

Main:  i7 920 @ 3.5GHZ  24/7
#2:    i7 920 @ 3.4GHZ  24/7
#3:    i7 920 @ 3.4GHZ  24/7
#4:    i7 920 @ 3.5GHZ  24/7
#5:    PII 945 @ 3.0GHZ  24/7
#6:    PII 945 @ 3.0GHZ  24/7
#7:    X3220 @ 3.0 GHZ  24/7
#8:    9600BE on standby


----------



## stanhemi (Sep 6, 2009)

bogmali said:


> This is what I have in my Arsenal just for gauging purposes so you have a general idea what "*it would take*" to get a piece of the pie:
> 
> Main:  i7 920 @ 3.5GHZ  24/7
> #2:    i7 920 @ 3.4GHZ  24/7
> ...


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## mudkip (Sep 7, 2009)

bogmali said:


> And I'm still waiting for those pics WTF



pics of his mom?

yum


----------



## bogmali (Sep 7, 2009)

mudkip said:


> pics of his mom?
> 
> yum



So wrongeek:

No it's pictures of his newly assembled rig


----------



## bogmali (Sep 7, 2009)

Nice going there Msgclb


----------



## msgclb (Sep 7, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Nice going there Msgclb
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=28266&stc=1&d=1252294188



I want a recount as someone must have stuffed the box. Actually I think bogmali must have stubbed his toe.


----------



## HammerON (Sep 7, 2009)

bogmali said:


> This is what I have in my Arsenal just for gauging purposes so you have a general idea what "*it would take*" to get a piece of the pie:
> 
> Main:  i7 920 @ 3.5GHZ  24/7
> #2:    i7 920 @ 3.4GHZ  24/7
> ...



I do not have what it takes


----------



## Duxx (Sep 7, 2009)

bogmali said:


> And I'm still waiting for those pics WTF



Man, always giving me a hard time!  I went to bumbershoot today and was gone all day.  Tomorrow going hiking... so hopefully tomorrow evening I'll snap some shots for ya


----------



## bogmali (Sep 9, 2009)

Duxx said:


> I went to bumbershoot today and *was gone all day*.  *Tomorrow going hiking...* so hopefully tomorrow evening I'll snap some shots for ya




You sure you have pics? Cause all I'm getting are a bunch of.......***cough****Excuses****cough****


----------



## bogmali (Sep 9, 2009)

Metalracer, Mindweaver, and Freak; you folks alright cause I see a drop in you all's production and I hope it's not anything serious


----------



## MetalRacer (Sep 9, 2009)

Man I had cherry pie this morning and then my power went out around 9:30am, so three i7 rigs were down all day.


----------



## bogmali (Sep 9, 2009)

MetalRacer said:


> Man I had cherry pie this morning and then my power went out around 9:30am, so three i7 rigs were down all day.



Oh OK, I get those all the time. You can always make it up tomorrow


----------



## bogmali (Sep 10, 2009)

Great job everyone


----------



## bogmali (Sep 11, 2009)




----------



## Duxx (Sep 11, 2009)

bogmali said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=28393&stc=1&d=1252637295



Oh what?  Look who stole his piece of pie suckas!    Still a little hungry after that though.. you guys didn't leave me much  jerks


----------



## HammerON (Sep 11, 2009)

I am going to steal that pie from you Duxx!!!!!!!!!!!!!
(Wishful thinking)


----------



## bogmali (Sep 12, 2009)




----------



## PaulieG (Sep 12, 2009)

bogmali said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=28447&stc=1&d=1252727971



Feels good to have some yummy pie again!!


----------



## Crazybc (Sep 12, 2009)

Well I,ll never  get any Pie  because I  only have the one rig folding ..

 But I'll settle for a cookie


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 12, 2009)

bogmali said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=28447&stc=1&d=1252727971



I just configured 15 more rigs to 100%  It should show tomorrow.


----------



## bogmali (Sep 13, 2009)

WOW @ Duxx Nice Pie.......I'm still waiting for those pics:shadedshu


----------



## Duxx (Sep 13, 2009)

I got pie again?!  I wasn't even home!  Just got back from rafting the Tieton river (google that ish) hellllllllaaaa fun.  Ill bask in the glory now and enjoy my pie


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 13, 2009)

GooD job duxx


----------



## bogmali (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## Conti027 (Sep 15, 2009)

I had a nice pie last night 
and apple this morning to find out it went bad.. pissed me off


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 15, 2009)

Just added a Phenom x4 9850 to the mix. I want meh pie back you thieving bastards !!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 15, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Just added a Phenom x4 9850 to the mix. I want meh pie back you thieving bastards !!!!



is that CPU yours?  I'll be interested in it, if you ever decide to get rid of it


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> is that CPU yours?  I'll be interested in it, if you ever decide to get rid of it


Yep, just pulled it from the HTPC and replaced it with a Sempron 140(bad ass little single core). I'll keep you in mind if I upgrade.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 15, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Yep, just pulled it from the HTPC and replaced it with a Sempron 140(bad ass little single core). I'll keep you in mind if I upgrade.



Cool, let me know


----------



## wiak (Sep 15, 2009)

hair pie


----------



## bogmali (Sep 16, 2009)




----------



## bogmali (Sep 17, 2009)

What's going on here Msgclb with the cherry pie (grats)  What's going Dusty, everything OK?


----------



## msgclb (Sep 17, 2009)

bogmali said:


> What's going on here Msgclb with the cherry pie (grats)  What's going Dusty, everything OK?
> 
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=28597&stc=1&d=1253157596


Thanks, it's nice to get a slice of cherry pie. I've been crunching about the same for the last three days. Two days ago I fell off the face of the earth probably because I had a large number of In Progress results. Yesterday I moved back up to get a piece of the pie and today I can almost taste that cherry pie.

If it wasn't raining I'd go get me warm piece of cherry pie.

Dusty will have to speak to whether he's had any problems.


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 17, 2009)

damnit  i want my yellow and blue pie back


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Sep 17, 2009)

msgclb said:


> Thanks, it's nice to get a slice of cherry pie. I've been crunching about the same for the last three days. Two days ago I fell off the face of the earth probably because I had a large number of In Progress results. Yesterday I moved back up to get a piece of the pie and today I can almost taste that cherry pie.
> 
> If it wasn't raining I'd go get me warm piece of cherry pie.
> 
> Dusty will have to speak to whether he's had any problems.



crunching...........more like busting boulders


----------



## dustyshiv (Sep 17, 2009)

bogmali said:


> What's going on here Msgclb with the cherry pie (grats)  What's going Dusty, everything OK?
> 
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=28597&stc=1&d=1253157596



Have to manually log into each system and open up ports so that the results could be tunneled to WCG servers. Forgot to open up ports on a couple of my rigs. Will do it guys!!


----------



## msgclb (Sep 17, 2009)

This morning I noticed something strange when I looked at the Free-DC site. Not only did I yesterday get this milestone...

Milestones Yesterday
msgclb passed 1,400,000 

but I also stole dusty's cherry pie Sometime during the middle of the night Free-DC must have done an update so not only did dusty out produce me but so did bogmali. Dusty, it's to late as I've already eaten it!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 17, 2009)

Congrats for the milestone.   Good crunching everyone


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 17, 2009)

Congratulations, that's a lot of points


----------



## bogmali (Sep 18, 2009)

Have one rig down ATM.......She'll be back up shortly


----------



## bogmali (Sep 19, 2009)




----------



## PaulieG (Sep 19, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Have one rig down ATM.......She'll be back up shortly
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=28629&stc=1&d=1253250480



Yeah, I had one down most of the day and didn't know it.  Back to full strength now though.


----------



## bogmali (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## dustyshiv (Sep 20, 2009)

One of the biggest cherry pies I have got!! Bogi, CP..U wanna bite...I dont mind sharing!!

Msgclb..u already ate my pie once!!:shadedshu


We have done some serious crunching fellas. Great job everyone!! Crossed the 1.4 mill mark today!! Now thts what I call Team Spirit!

Smells like Team spirit!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 20, 2009)

dustyshiv said:


> One of the biggest cherry pies I have got!! Bogi, CP..U wanna bite...I dont mind sharing!!
> 
> Msgclb..u already ate my pie once!!:shadedshu
> 
> ...



He'll yeah, I can use some pie right now, I'm hungry .  We've crossed 1.4 million twice this week already, so we are definitely stepping our game up.  I hope to have my e7200 back up tomorrow and crunching @100%.  My i7 was down today for about two hours due to some benching, bu it's back to 4.3ghz and 90%.  I can't wait to add more rigs, but I'm forced to wait a while.


----------



## bogmali (Sep 21, 2009)

@Dusty-It's OK bro I know what the cherry tastes like (remember when you were having issues?)


----------



## bogmali (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## freaksavior (Sep 22, 2009)

week day for me


----------



## bogmali (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## bogmali (Sep 24, 2009)




----------



## hat (Sep 24, 2009)

Pie has been looking more evenly cut lately


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 24, 2009)

I think my 3rd i7 is finally showing it's muscle. Though I'd still like to get a bite of that cherry pie someday...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 24, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I think my 3rd i7 is finally showing it's muscle. Though I'd still like to get a bite of that cherry pie someday...



11k today


----------



## MetalRacer (Sep 24, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I think my 3rd i7 is finally showing it's muscle. Though I'd still like to get a bite of that cherry pie someday...



You're putting up some good numbers Paulie


----------



## bogmali (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## bogmali (Sep 26, 2009)




----------



## bogmali (Sep 27, 2009)

Dusty-Everything alright Bro? I didn't even noticed it last night


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 27, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Dusty-Everything alright Bro? I didn't even noticed it last night
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=28988&stc=1&d=1254018221



He said he was havin problems uploading the finished wu's.   Don't know if h got it sorted out or not.


----------



## bogmali (Sep 28, 2009)

Looks like Dusty is back in full force


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 28, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Looks like Dusty is back in full force
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=29030&stc=1&d=1254106455



good to hear, we did over 1.5 mil today


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 28, 2009)

Awww.. my Q9550 was off most of the day.. I can't have nothing... It's back up now.. Just a few more days and I hope to have everything up to speed!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 29, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Awww.. my Q9550 was off most of the day.. I can't have nothing... It's back up now.. Just a few more days and I hope to have everything up to speed!



dammit dude 


Hope you get it going soon!   I forgot to put the CC file that dusty did for us on my newest cruncher, thinking it might have contributed to todays score, it hasnt.  Maybe next update hopefully


----------



## bogmali (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 29, 2009)

bogmali said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=29080&stc=1&d=1254190930



I am 94 points shy of pie today


----------



## bogmali (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## freaksavior (Oct 1, 2009)

i want my pII back crunching


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 1, 2009)

with my latest addition, just put it to crunch, I hope to be getting some pie soon


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 1, 2009)

Lucky....

I'm not rich enough for a piece of pie. 

I'll stick with stones!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 1, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


> Lucky....
> 
> I'm not rich enough for a piece of pie.
> 
> I'll stick with stones!



thats how you start off, before you know it you have pie


----------



## HammerON (Oct 1, 2009)

I was one spot away from getting some sweet pie


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 1, 2009)

HammerON said:


> I was one spot away from getting some sweet pie



yeah man, its hard to do that nowadays


----------



## MetalRacer (Oct 2, 2009)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 2, 2009)

Holy crap I got some pie this morning.  Funny thing is my qx isstill not submitting anything yet.


----------



## bogmali (Oct 3, 2009)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 3, 2009)

Im'ma hijack this thread for just a sec and post the morning results, sine I'll probably get burned in the next updates


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 3, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Im'ma hijack this thread for just a sec and post the morning results, sine I'll probably get burned in the next updates
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091003/Capture058.jpg



LOL ...

It's alright CP, I was top user there for a little while during the morning ...

until dusty's projects got returned


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 3, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> LOL ...
> 
> It's alright CP, I was top user there for a little while during the morning ...
> 
> until dusty's projects got returned



Yeah, that's all we are seeing when dusty's crunchng to his full potential


DUSTYSHIV


----------



## dustyshiv (Oct 3, 2009)

Its just that one E6750 had been crunching all week but I couldnt get my hands on it to update the finished WU. Found time today to update her. Thts why the bump....


----------



## dustyshiv (Oct 3, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Im'ma hijack this thread for just a sec and post the morning results, sine I'll probably get burned in the next updates



Congrats CP for the Black Currant pie!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 3, 2009)

I was loosing too much weight dusty, time to gain some back


----------



## Disparia (Oct 3, 2009)

Unfortunately I wasn't able to get a mini-army of Atom boxes at work CRUNCHing for the weekend, so you're all safe 

About to replace the mix of eleven Sempron, Celeron, and P4-HT boxes in sales dept with standardized Atom 330 boxes.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 3, 2009)

Jizzler said:


> Unfortunately I wasn't able to get a mini-army of Atom boxes at work CRUNCHing for the weekend, so you're all safe
> 
> About to replace the mix of eleven Sempron, Celeron, and P4-HT boxes in sales dept with standardized Atom 330 boxes.



where are these rigs at, you own a business or something?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 3, 2009)

Jizzler said:


> Unfortunately I wasn't able to get a mini-army of Atom boxes at work CRUNCHing for the weekend, so you're all safe
> 
> About to replace the mix of eleven Sempron, Celeron, and P4-HT boxes in sales dept with standardized Atom 330 boxes.



Awesome, I can't wait to see the results because I'm considering an Atom setup for a cruncher/fileserver


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 3, 2009)

noooooooooooooooooooooooooo i dont have pie :'(


----------



## bogmali (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 4, 2009)

have managed to get pie all day


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 4, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> have managed to get pie all day



Congrats


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 4, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Congrats



QX is crunching along great.  I'll do some overclocking with it either tonight or tomorrow.  got some 3d testing to do now on my i7 rig, so it'll be down for a few.


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Oct 4, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> have managed to get pie all day



ATA BOY! You deserve it,for sure!

And congrats on the 600,000


----------



## HammerON (Oct 4, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> have managed to get pie all day



Nice job CP


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 4, 2009)

GREASEMONKEY said:


> ATA BOY! You deserve it,for sure!
> 
> And congrats on the 600,000





HammerON said:


> Nice job CP



thanks guys.  I can say i've worked hard for this pie 

tomorrow morning at least will be weak for me, two rigs down right now.


----------



## HammerON (Oct 4, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> thanks guys.  I can say i've worked hard for this pie
> 
> tomorrow morning at least will be weak for me, two rigs down right now.



Wow - those poor puppies
But good news for me and the possibility of getting some pie!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 4, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Wow - those poor puppies
> But good news for me and the possibility of getting some pie!



the rigs will be up tonight


----------



## bogmali (Oct 5, 2009)

Hey MetalRacer, what's your HW look like? Me and you seemed to trade spots everyday for the last week Just curious bro


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 5, 2009)

Here's what pie looks like for now:





I'm guessing there are many projects pending to be submitted.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 5, 2009)

that's what it looks like every morning, when there has not been any updates yet.  After the first update, it starts to show correctly.


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Oct 5, 2009)

personaly i  prefer  nom nom nom cookies


anyways joking aside good luck guys i wish i could do some crunching 
sadly it aint for me


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 5, 2009)

dr emulator (madmax) said:


> personaly i View attachment 29327 prefer View attachment 29328 nom nom nom cookiesView attachment 29329
> 
> 
> anyways joking aside good luck guys i wish i could do some crunching
> sadly it aint for me



why not dude?


----------



## MetalRacer (Oct 5, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Hey MetalRacer, what's your HW look like? Me and you seemed to trade spots everyday for the last week Just curious bro
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=29318&stc=1&d=1254710605



Yeah we have been jockeying  back and forth since I got my Q6600 crunching again.
My other crunchers are three i7 920 and one E4300 C2D for a total of 30 threads


----------



## bogmali (Oct 5, 2009)

MetalRacer said:


> Yeah we have been jockeying  back and forth since I got my Q6600 crunching again.
> My other crunchers are three i7 920 and one E4300 C2D for a total of 30 threads



Sweet....I have 4 i7's, 2 PII 945's, 1 X3220, and a E5200. The reason you're over me sometimes is because I only run my CPU's at 70% tops eventhough I have more threads


----------



## bogmali (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## hat (Oct 6, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Sweet....I have 4 i7's, 2 PII 945's, 1 X3220, and a E5200. The reason you're over me sometimes is because I only run my CPU's at 70% tops eventhough I have more threads



Set them all to 71% and see what happens


----------



## bogmali (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Oct 7, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> why not dude?



take a look at them specs :shadedshu although my machine seems to be on alot, it would probably curl up it's toes at just a wiff of crunching ,although the new i7 should be here soon then we'll see what can be done


----------



## A novice (Oct 7, 2009)

I would like some pie but I don't know if I can with the big crunchers at TPU
                        Rob


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 8, 2009)

Mmm, pie.  What PPD does it take to get pie anymore?


----------



## bogmali (Oct 8, 2009)

A novice said:


> I would like some pie but I don't know if I can with the big crunchers at TPU
> Rob



So nice of you to grace this thread once again


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 8, 2009)

bogmali said:


> So nice of you to grace this thread once again



holy crap I missed that post.


Thanks for stopping by buddy.   Oh and stop it, you can lend us some PPD's and still get pie with us "big crunchers"


----------



## bogmali (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## bogmali (Oct 9, 2009)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 10, 2009)

me like, and the i7 is at stock  and 80%


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> me like, and the i7 is at stock  and 80%
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091009/Capture081.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091009/Capture089786.jpg



Grrr, no pie for me. Due to a power outage, my rigs were down for about 6 hours.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 10, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Grrr, no pie for me. Due to a power outage, my rigs were down for about 6 hours.



darnit, I hate those.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 10, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Grrr, no pie for me. Due to a power outage, my rigs were down for about 6 hours.



you got no what?  Man I am the one that didn't get anything! :shadedshu  thief!


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 10, 2009)

no pie


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 10, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> no pie



how many of your rigs are down dude?


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> you got no what?  Man I am the one that didn't get anything! :shadedshu  thief!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091009/Capture090907.jpg



LOL. My rigs finally reported for duty.


----------



## bogmali (Oct 10, 2009)

Have two rigs down, one is being outfitted with a WC loop while the other one I'm trading mobo with someone from OCN Yet I still managed some pie


----------



## HammerON (Oct 10, 2009)

I stole pie from CP (and don't feel bad about it either)

What a memerable moment - my first taste of sweet pie~


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 10, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> LOL. My rigs finally reported for duty.



it was about time 



HammerON said:


> I stole pie from CP (and don't feel bad about it either)
> 
> What a memerable moment - my first taste of sweet pie~



hey hey, play nice!  Dude you got pie like two days ago twice!  I remember seeing it.  Where have you been


----------



## HammerON (Oct 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> it was about time
> 
> 
> 
> hey hey, play nice!  Dude you got pie like two days ago twice!  I remember seeing it.  Where have you been



Shit ~ I did?
I guess I wasn't looking


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 10, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Shit ~ I did?
> I guess I wasn't looking



yeah you did seriously.




Hey guys, check out this thread I made, should be a bit of fun, just some friendly competition.  Go over there and make some suggestions.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=105717


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> how many of your rigs are down dude?



I have a

3 atoms
2 x p8700
q8200
e7300
t8100
2 x p7450
p7350
e8125 
I7

That's it. 

Huge drop :/ 

I use a lot of the computers at best buy To crunch but they all sold.


----------



## HammerON (Oct 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah you did seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice! Competition is always sweet


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 10, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Nice! Competition is always sweet



yeah, hopefully the thread does good.  It should be fun.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 10, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> LOL. My rigs finally reported for duty.



guess on this last update my rigs reported for duty.  Don't worry hammer, I won't be mean like you were on the last update.  I'll share my pie with you 

"hands piece of pie to hammer"


----------



## bogmali (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 11, 2009)

some moar pie!  YES!!!!!!


----------



## bogmali (Oct 12, 2009)

If you trace this thread all the way back to page 1, you would know who the OP (original poster) is/was. Well he's back and what a comeback indeed Rob as you secure yourself a piece of the pie


----------



## HammerON (Oct 12, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> guess on this last update my rigs reported for duty.  Don't worry hammer, I won't be mean like you were on the last update.  I'll share my pie with you
> 
> "hands piece of pie to hammer"
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091010/Capture095.jpg



Thanks for sharing


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Thanks for sharing



Anytime dude!  Gotta keep me fellow teammate crunchers strong and healthy so they can continue to build mighty powerful crunchers for their arsenal


----------



## A novice (Oct 12, 2009)

bogmali said:


> If you trace this thread all the way back to page 1, you would know who the OP (original poster) is/was. Well he's back and what a comeback indeed Rob as you secure yourself a piece of the pie
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=29538&stc=1&d=1255315283




I do like pie and I managed to steal a slice above dustyshiv and Mindweaver they must be on holiday


----------



## bogmali (Oct 13, 2009)

Another Pie for you Rob......Better watch the sugar level bro


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks bogmali (even though I didn't get any pie )


----------



## A novice (Oct 13, 2009)

bogmali said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=29557&stc=1&d=1255400975
> 
> Another Pie for you Rob......Better watch the sugar level bro



I only just made a slice of pie, but it's so small.  I don't think it will alter my sugar levels
              Rob


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 13, 2009)

Hammer snagged the last piece of pie from me by 2 points.   You better share you )$:$:&):$:&.


----------



## HammerON (Oct 13, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hammer snagged the last piece of pie from me by 2 points.   You better share you )$:$:&):$:&.



Pie for two! Remember that sharing is caring (ha,ha)~


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 13, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Pie for two! Remember that sharing is caring (ha,ha)~



I like you more now


----------



## kenkickr (Oct 13, 2009)

The last time I saw I had pie was @ 2-3AM CST shortly after I first started.  I think you all had to harvest your Crunching farms


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 13, 2009)

kenkickr said:


> The last time I saw I had pie was @ 2-3AM CST shortly after I first started.  I think you all had to harvest your Crunching farms


----------



## bogmali (Oct 14, 2009)

Alright Rob, I'm starting to notice why you came back


----------



## HammerON (Oct 14, 2009)

I told you that I would share CP


----------



## HammerON (Oct 14, 2009)

Woke up this morning to find my i7 rig had restarted and was waiting for my password. I thought it had crashed, but when windows 7 loaded I had a message that updates were installed. I will have to fix that Don't know how long rig was down over the night~
Super sucky


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 15, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Woke up this morning to find my i7 rig had restarted and was waiting for my password. I thought it had crashed, but when windows 7 loaded I had a message that updates were installed. I will have to fix that Don't know how long rig was down over the night~
> Super sucky



sucks man, but don't worry we got a new member that is crunching really hard, hopefully he chimes in here.  

CHOMES


----------



## Duxx (Oct 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> sucks man, but don't worry we got a new member that is crunching really hard, hopefully he chimes in here.
> 
> CHOMES
> 
> ...



Don't take away from all the other members! We have had an absurd amount of new members and thanks goes to all of them!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 15, 2009)

Duxx said:


> Don't take away from all the other members! We have had an absurd amount of new members and thanks goes to all of them!



I would never take away from any member duxx, you know better.  I was just pointing out one that caught my eye, thats all.


----------



## Duxx (Oct 15, 2009)

I only look at the "new members" .  I think you are just about to shit yourself when you see him stealing all your pie... your true hatred will soon become apparent!  back at ya!


----------



## bogmali (Oct 15, 2009)

Wow! I haven't had Cherry in a while......Alright what's wrong Dusty and MetalRacer? I'm not suppose to get this pie unless one of you has issues








And ANovice got gun-shy all of a sudden, everything alright Rob?


----------



## Duxx (Oct 15, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Wow! I haven't had Cherry in a while......Alright what's wrong Dusty and MetalRacer? I'm not suppose to get this pie unless one of you has issues
> 
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=29600&stc=1&d=1255574851
> ...



Dusty went on vaca? Issues with servers I think..?


----------



## MetalRacer (Oct 15, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Wow! I haven't had Cherry in a while......Alright what's wrong Dusty and MetalRacer? I'm not suppose to get this pie unless one of you has issues
> 
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=29600&stc=1&d=1255574851
> ...



My Q6600 was down but its running now.


----------



## A novice (Oct 15, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Wow! I haven't had Cherry in a while......Alright what's wrong Dusty and MetalRacer? I'm not suppose to get this pie unless one of you has issues
> 
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=29600&stc=1&d=1255574851
> ...



I used to be able to get cherry pie, and now I'm lucky to get any pie at all.  It just goes to show how this team has grown. 
Yes, everything is all right.  It's just I've got a lot of Beta WU and they are about 40 hours long


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 15, 2009)

Who the hell is "chomes"? This guy has come out of nowhere to grab some pie!!


----------



## msgclb (Oct 15, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Hey guys. This has been bugging me. How the hell do you change your "country flag" in Free-DC?





Paulieg said:


> Who the hell is "chomes"? This guy has come out of nowhere to grab some pie!!



First of Paulieg I didn't know something could be 'bugging' you. I just thought you were the international kind of guy.

I noticed chomes yesterday as he just missed taking that last piece of pie. The first thing I noticed was the flag as it reminded me of the couple of years I spent in Spain. Then I noticed that if he could just up that 9K a bit that he got yesterday then we would be talking about him today.






Welcome to the team chomes. What kind of equipment are you using to get Paulieg's  attention?


----------



## MetalRacer (Oct 15, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Who the hell is "chomes"? This guy has come out of nowhere to grab some pie!!



 I don’t know who he is but he’s certainly a welcome addition to the team.


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 15, 2009)

MetalRacer said:


> I don’t know who he is but he’s certainly a welcome addition to the team.



He is certainly most welcome!! Come say hello, chomes!!



msgclb said:


> First of Paulieg I didn't know something could be 'bugging' you. I just thought you were the international kind of guy.
> 
> I noticed chomes yesterday as he just missed taking that last piece of pie. The first thing I noticed was the flag as it reminded me of the couple of years I spent in Spain. Then I noticed that if he could just up that 9K a bit that he got yesterday then we would be talking about him today.
> 
> ...





LOL. I just wanted to be able to change it. I've got respect for all of our international members, however I am from the US and not from "B". LOL


----------



## 4x4n (Oct 16, 2009)

Paulie, go to your wcg my grid page. On the left you'll see a link to go to my profile. Once you are on the my profile page you should see a drop down menu that allows you to select your country. You must not have selected it when you first signed up. Pretty sure that is where free-dc get it from.


----------



## msgclb (Oct 16, 2009)

Congratulations Chomes.  It sure looks like you're going to claim a piece of the pie tonight.

And also paulieg, Congratulations.


----------



## bogmali (Oct 16, 2009)

Wow, congrats Chomes


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 16, 2009)

chomes should not get more pie till he tells us what he is crunching with :shadedshu

   Dude is doing a great job.  Just like the rest of you, not taking credit away from anybody here (just for your duxx)


----------



## bogmali (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## Duxx (Oct 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> chomes should not get more pie till he tells us what he is crunching with :shadedshu
> 
> Dude is doing a great job.  Just like the rest of you, not taking credit away from anybody here (just for your duxx)



  Just trying to share the love.  I'm going to be kinda of sporadic for awhile.  I don't want my e-bill to rape me.. but then i see so few points and i crunch the next day.. then guilty.. then crunch.. It's kind of like a cycle!  Just bear with me


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 17, 2009)

Duxx said:


> Just trying to share the love.  I'm going to be kinda of sporadic for awhile.  I don't want my e-bill to rape me.. but then i see so few points and i crunch the next day.. then guilty.. then crunch.. It's kind of like a cycle!  Just bear with me



Honestly, if you are just crunching 1 machine, you won't see more than a $5-$10 difference in your electric bill. I'm crunching with 3 overclocked i7's, and my bill averages about $17 more a month than before I started crunching.


----------



## bogmali (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## bogmali (Oct 19, 2009)

Still having issues with my folders/crunchers restarting so my production will be lower that usual


----------



## bogmali (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## MetalRacer (Oct 20, 2009)

Congrats on the cherry pie msgclb.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 21, 2009)

freaksavior robbed me of my pie by 62 points :shadedshu


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 21, 2009)

mmmhmm pie


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 21, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> http://stats.free-dc.org/charts/teampietoday.php?proj=bwcg&team=22175
> 
> mmmhmm pie



rub it in my face, its ok.  Let's see who's gonna help you overclock now!


----------



## msgclb (Oct 21, 2009)

Congrats MetalRacer on the cherry pie tonight. It looks like everybody wants a piece of the pie.


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 22, 2009)

mmmm creap pie


----------



## MetalRacer (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2009)

Very nice!  I really want to know what Chomes is crunching on


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Very nice!  I really want to know what Chomes is crunching on



don't we all


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 22, 2009)

Just had a peppered steak pastie for lunch..........about the nearest I get to pie lately


----------



## MetalRacer (Oct 22, 2009)

How about some morning pie. Bogi have you been sandbagging?


----------



## King Wookie (Oct 22, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Just had a peppered steak pastie for lunch..........about the nearest I get to pie lately



Pie would be great, (that pastie sounds good too) but we do it because we can.


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 22, 2009)

Agreed, the stats are just for fun (and motivation).
It's the work that counts.

A bunch of single rig crunchers still adds up to a tidy pile of research


----------



## msgclb (Oct 22, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Very nice!  I really want to know what Chomes is crunching on








It looks like Chomes has up to 23 rigs running but that device installations number is deceptive because some of those 23 rigs might not be active.

[Ion] are you [Ion] or are you not!

I've seen you listed in the stats but damn if I can find you now! Did you get married and change your name [joke]!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2009)

msgclb said:


> [Ion] are you [Ion] or are you not!
> 
> I've seen you listed in the stats but damn if I can find you now! Did you get married and change your name [joke]!



I've temporarily changed my WCG name to kpresler (first initial, and my last name) to make it easier for my friend to set up his E4600 under my account, but I'll be changing back later tonight.


----------



## bogmali (Oct 22, 2009)

MetalRacer said:


> How about some morning pie. Bogi have you been sandbagging?
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091022/teampietoday 10_22_09 AM.png




Not really I'm surprised that I got that cherry when I'm actually focusing my efforts with F@H cause of HWC


----------



## wolf (Oct 22, 2009)

twas a many a month ago I may have gotten pie, back when SerenadeRB just joined our ranks.

Alas I can't keep PC's on full time, no job, living back at home, mum pays the bill, so she calls the shots


----------



## MetalRacer (Oct 22, 2009)

Afternoon pie is served.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 23, 2009)

MetalRacer said:


> Afternoon pie is served.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091022/teampietoday 10_22_09 PM.png



yummmm!  "runs around looking for leftovers, finds none"


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 23, 2009)

Random thought.

To encourage the "smaller hitters" on the team why not have all the big hitters hold back their cache of results for a couple of days before sending.

Then some of the second tier crunchers may get some pie and give them a nice boost?

Don't know if it would work with wu backlog and the validating, but if it were possible it would give some other folk the chace of a "headline day".

May be a stupid unworkable idea but, like I said, just a random thought. 

I am prone to these brain farts


----------



## bogmali (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 23, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Random thought.
> 
> To encourage the "smaller hitters" on the team why not have all the big hitters hold back their cache of results for a couple of days before sending.
> 
> ...



yeah, let ol' Buck sneek in there for some "memory lane" pie I just gotta say that it amazing the kinda output you have to have to get pie nowadays.


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 23, 2009)

Lucky if I even get to see the menu 
Good to see the nice numbers though


----------



## MetalRacer (Oct 24, 2009)

Get it while it's hot.


----------



## MetalRacer (Oct 24, 2009)

Morning pie is looking good.


----------



## bogmali (Oct 25, 2009)

Someone update this thread tonight (MetalRacer in mind) as I won't be near a PC in the next 8 hours. Thanks.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2009)

it should have updated already, still showing stats and pie from the 4:30pm update.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## PaulieG (Oct 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/091024/Capture141.jpg



The pie Nazi says to me "No pie for you!!" I'm still down 2 rigs until Wednesday.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> The pie Nazi says to me "No pie for you!!" I'm still down 2 rigs until Wednesday.



  better times will come Paul


----------



## HammerON (Oct 25, 2009)

Man ~ adding the second i7 rig has helped me to some nice pie
Now if I can just get the vga card to get my E8500 going again would be even nicer!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 25, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Man ~ adding the second i7 rig has helped me to some nice pie
> Now if I can just get the vga card to get my E8500 going again would be even nicer!



Would you mind sharing everything you are crunching on?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Would you mind sharing everything you are crunching on?



I believe two i7 rigs.  He had the same as I did before an i7 and a C2D, but he used the VGA from the C2D to get the i7 running I believe.

I'll let him confirm.


----------



## HammerON (Oct 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I believe two i7 rigs.  He had the same as I did before an i7 and a C2D, but he used the VGA from the C2D to get the i7 running I believe.
> 
> I'll let him confirm.



Yep CP ~ you are correct. Running two i7 rigs and waiting for another VGA card to get the E8500 crunching again


----------



## bogmali (Oct 26, 2009)




----------



## ERazer (Oct 26, 2009)

me want pie


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 26, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Yep CP ~ you are correct. Running two i7 rigs and waiting for another VGA card to get the E8500 crunching again



Lemme see what I can find.  I may have a spare PCI ATi Rage or an PCI-E x600, if I can find either of them I'll send one of them to you to get the E8500 up again


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 26, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Yep CP ~ you are correct. Running two i7 rigs and waiting for another VGA card to get the E8500 crunching again



right on the ball heh?


----------



## HammerON (Oct 26, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Lemme see what I can find.  I may have a spare PCI ATi Rage or an PCI-E x600, if I can find either of them I'll send one of them to you to get the E8500 up again



Would appreciate it! Thanks


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 26, 2009)

Best I've managed on the daily's was 17th yesterday~second rate cruncher 


Almost worth a crumb


----------



## bogmali (Oct 27, 2009)

Uh-oh who made me get the Cherry Pie


----------



## HammerON (Oct 27, 2009)

CP got some morning pie 







Does that mean you got your i7 stable???


----------



## A novice (Oct 27, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Uh-oh who made me get the Cherry Pie
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=30025&stc=1&d=1256614120



Congratulations bogmali on the cherry pie 

It looks like I am on a diet that slice I got is so thin


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 27, 2009)

HammerON said:


> CP got some morning pie
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091027/teampietoday.png
> 
> Does that mean you got your i7 stable???



yessir, j gave it another go.  It was the cooler causing the BSOD's.  Put it back on and it's fine now.  Runs linx and all.   

you right behind me though


----------



## MetalRacer (Oct 28, 2009)

Now that is some serious cherry pie.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2009)

hes got enough to share with all of us and we won't even need the other different flavored pies


----------



## A novice (Oct 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> hes got enough to share with all of us and we won't even need the other different flavored pies



I would share my slice of pie but it's not really enough for one


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2009)

Thats why weblet RAMMIE share his LOL


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm wasting away


----------



## bogmali (Oct 29, 2009)




----------



## freaksavior (Oct 29, 2009)

I got a 2x2.5ghz dual core mac pro coming tuesday. i have NO idea how many points its going to crunch.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 29, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> I got a 2x2.5ghz dual core mac pro coming tuesday. i have NO idea how many points its going to crunch.



making sure you stay ahead of me heh?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 29, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> I got a 2x2.5ghz dual core mac pro coming tuesday. i have NO idea how many points its going to crunch.



Awesome, I would guess probably about 1400 PPD (BOINC), maybe a bit less/more


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 30, 2009)

MetalRacer said:


> Now that is some serious cherry pie.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091027/teampietoday 10_27_09.png



Just think when he left he was getting double that! That's how much we have grown!  We kick ass!


----------



## bogmali (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 30, 2009)

No pie for me...  I was getting fat!... lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2009)

and im getting skinny.

Still no i7 back at force


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 30, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> making sure you stay ahead of me heh?



YES 

Should be sweet. Im excited. I just hope it works. it was only $200 for 2 of them one is missing stuff the other is full so hopefully i can get one working


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> YES
> 
> Should be sweet. Im excited. I just hope it works. it was only $200 for 2 of them one is missing stuff the other is full so hopefully i can get one working



goodluck man. Im still trying to get my i7 running.  I'm trying some 2gb of Dominator ram i had here and its amazing that switching to less RAM dropped temps by 10ºc!  Why, I'm assuming less stress on the memory controller.


----------



## Disparia (Oct 30, 2009)

Starting to go hungry as I don't have as many work machines running... as I don't work there anymore.

But I'll be back! with a vengeance!! Against cancer... not you guys. You guys are great


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 30, 2009)

Jizzler said:


> Starting to go hungry as I don't have as many work machines running... as I don't work there anymore.
> 
> But I'll be back! with a vengeance!! Against cancer... not you guys. You guys are great



I hope you don't work there anymore by choice, and you've moved on to something better. There will always be a piece of pie waiting for you, whenever you want to come grab it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2009)

Tpu shares pie .  That's why I love TPU


----------



## Disparia (Oct 31, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I hope you don't work there anymore by choice, and you've moved on to something better. There will always be a piece of pie waiting for you, whenever you want to come grab it.



Position eliminated.

But I had already started to look at other options, and today when I went in to pick up my last check I was told me by two people that "I was lucky to have gotten out".

My two top prospects right now are _something better_ in every sense!


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 31, 2009)

*THIS IS NOT A RECRUITING PLOY*

Hi 

Speaking of pie, please wish me luck on my new venture.......and please stop by and say hi in the guestbook area 

We eat pie not count Pi forums

Had to edit forum name due to 20 character limit


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 31, 2009)

Jizzler said:


> Position eliminated.
> 
> But I had already started to look at other options, and today when I went in to pick up my last check I was told me by two people that "I was lucky to have gotten out".
> 
> My two top prospects right now are _something better_ in every sense!



Good luck man.


----------



## RAMMIE (Oct 31, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Just think when he left he was getting double that! That's how much we have grown!  We kick ass!




Ya'll kick ass.


----------



## HammerON (Oct 31, 2009)

Man it's getting hard to get a piece of pie! Over 9,500 points today and I was 12th


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 31, 2009)

Good sign for the team though


----------



## HammerON (Oct 31, 2009)

I will agree with that!


----------



## bogmali (Oct 31, 2009)




----------



## vaiopup (Oct 31, 2009)

3 pie-eating campers........woot!


----------



## LoneWolf_53 (Oct 31, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Man it's getting hard to get a piece of pie! Over 9,500 points today and I was 12th



Tell me about it I had to put together another computer to get pie.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 31, 2009)

Wow! I got some sweet Pi.. what's that flavor?... hehehe


----------



## LoneWolf_53 (Oct 31, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Wow! I got some sweet Pi.. what's that flavor?... hehehe



I believe that's spinach pie I had it the other day.  

Made me stronger.


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 31, 2009)

Greedy bunch


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 31, 2009)

RAMMIE said:


> Ya'll kick ass.



Thanks RAMMIE! You and XS kick ass as well!


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 31, 2009)

LoneWolf_53 said:


> I believe that's spinach pie I had it the other day.
> 
> Made me stronger.



I captian! hehehe


----------



## dustyshiv (Oct 31, 2009)

LoneWolf_53 said:


> I believe that's spinach pie I had it the other day.
> 
> Made me stronger.



Is this the same Spinach that makes Popeye get massive biceps?? U know what happens after he eats spinach!! Kick ass time!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 31, 2009)

RAMMIES first time around I used to do about 3-4 a day and get a huge slice of pie, I still have some screenshots.  Now I have done 8-9k on a good day and fall short by like 3k points.   So Hammer, I feel your pain


----------



## A novice (Oct 31, 2009)

No pie for me I think it's time for another upgrade


----------



## msgclb (Oct 31, 2009)

A novice said:


> No pie for me I think it's time for another upgrade



If you hang in there for another week you won't need such a big upgrade.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 1, 2009)

Maybe if I keep 3 days of done work stock piled up on the quad I'll be able to get pie for one day *evil laugh*


----------



## bogmali (Nov 1, 2009)

Halloween PIE's, grats to everyone


----------



## LoneWolf_53 (Nov 1, 2009)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm custard pie.   Beats the spinach I over dosed on the other day.


----------



## bogmali (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## bogmali (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## bogmali (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## LoneWolf_53 (Nov 4, 2009)

Oh man I got ashtray pie.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2009)

^^


----------



## bogmali (Nov 5, 2009)




----------



## freaksavior (Nov 5, 2009)

Im not sure why i havn'e been getting pie. but whatever. im still getting ppd


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 5, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> Im not sure why i havn'e been getting pie. but whatever. im still getting ppd



That's what matters bro


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 5, 2009)

If you are getting lots of points but no pie it means one thing.....

Your team rocks!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 5, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> If you are getting lots of points but no pie it means one thing.....
> 
> Your team rocks!!!



I used to get pie with 3k points a day.  now i have gotten 9k and no pie


----------



## bogmali (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 7, 2009)

Damn, 1 spot away from getting some elusive pie....:shadedshu. You guy's are animals now!


----------



## Kreij (Nov 7, 2009)

I am pretty sure I will never see my name immortalized in the celebrity status and flahsing neon lights of "pie".

That being said, I will gladly give up any hopes of fame, fortune and notoriety to those who have the resources and motivation to give all they have to the WCG. For if due to our efforts, _one person gets back their life, even for a little while_, we have all won.

Crunch on, my friends, and may God bless you all.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 7, 2009)

I had my days of pie.  I'm currently on rehab   Gotta loose some more pounds


----------



## Kreij (Nov 7, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I had my days of pie.  I'm currently on rehab   Gotta loose some more pounds



Perhaps you can hook up a treadmill to power your computer so you have to run in order to get it to crunch. Good motivation to exercise, and you can have all the pie you want as running 24/7 is sure to burn a few calories.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 7, 2009)

Kreij said:


> Perhaps you can hook up a treadmill to power your computer so you have to run in order to get it to crunch. Good motivation to exercise, and you can have all the pie you want as running 24/7 is sure to burn a few calories.



I still won't get any pie   So i'll have to continue with a slower diet so i have time to build some crunching power and then get fat again


----------



## HammerON (Nov 7, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Damn, 1 spot away from getting some elusive pie....:shadedshu. You guy's are animals now!



Sorry Buck ~ I will share though


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 7, 2009)

As my new team only has 7 members I should get some pie for a change


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 8, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> As my new team only has 7 members I should get some pie for a change



  you've been gone for like a day and I'm glad to see you already    Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 8, 2009)

Gotta keep an eye on y'all


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 8, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Gotta keep an eye on y'all



   And we love it


----------



## bogmali (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## bogmali (Nov 9, 2009)

Probably my last piece of the pie until middle of this week


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 9, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Probably my last piece of the pie until middle of this week
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=30472&stc=1&d=1257739277



don't be sad bro, I had stashed my last piece of pie from a while back.  I will be more than glad to share my last piece of pie with you


----------



## bogmali (Nov 9, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I will be more than glad to share my last piece of pie with you



Haha, got plenty of leftovers here bro. I think I can go on a hiatus and not have to worry about running out


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 9, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Haha, got plenty of leftovers here bro. I think I can go on a hiatus and not have to worry about running out



  Well I'll save you a piece anyway


----------



## freaksavior (Nov 9, 2009)

woot finally got some pie


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 9, 2009)

I got a nice slice of pi this mornig,  woohooo


----------



## HammerON (Nov 9, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I got a nice slice of pi this mornig,  woohooo



Good job CP!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 9, 2009)

Thanks hammer


----------



## bogmali (Nov 10, 2009)




----------



## PaulieG (Nov 10, 2009)

bogmali said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=30503&stc=1&d=1257829357



Wow, it's weird not seeing Bogmali with a big slice...


----------



## bogmali (Nov 10, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Wow, it's weird not seeing Bogmali with a big slice...



I know. It's temporary though cause I can't have anymore sugar


----------



## ERazer (Nov 10, 2009)

woot i check my stat and found out i got a piece of the pie but i know by the end of the day i wont have a piece, hey atleast i got a breakfast pie


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 10, 2009)

ERazer said:


> woot i check my stat and found out i got a piece of the pie but i know by the end i wont have a piece, hey atleast i got a breakfast pie



Congrats, with all of those rigs you deserve pie


----------



## dustyshiv (Nov 10, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Gotta keep an eye on y'all



Thts why I love those puppies!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 10, 2009)

Man I'm on a roll.   A 2.8k update sneaks me in for a nice piece of pie .   You guys are doing a great job.


Curious,  RAMMIE how much longer you staying?   Wasn't your trek till the fifth?


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi CP. 

Dunno what RAMMIE'S plans are but yes, the trek ended on the 5th.
Perhaps RAMMIE wants to stick around here longer as Base Camp don't have another trek til December 

Guess he feels at home here


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 10, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Hi CP.
> 
> Dunno what RAMMIE'S plans are but yes, the trek ended on the 5th.
> Perhaps RAMMIE wants to stick around here longer as Base Camp don't have another trek til December
> ...



That's what I figured,  he should feel at home.   We've treated him great and he's been with us a food amount of time since we started back in February.   How you been pup?


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 10, 2009)

Me?

Crap to be honest...........flu, chest infection, a 60 hour week AND training courses.
Me getting too old to take the pace lol.

New team is doing well though......only 8 of us but we get it done


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 10, 2009)

Damn dude,  hope you feel better soon.   You can't take a day or two of work?   I'm sure it'll help you feel a bit better.


As far as your team,  glad you guys are doing good.  I hope to see you'll soon


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 10, 2009)

I had a period out of work and didn't wanna live off welfare....so I lived off my visas.
Now I need to make all I can to get the old debts down.

Anyways, would feel just as rough sat at home.
Thanks for the best wishes. 

Hopefully I shall have the weekend off which will help 
Got a ton of studying to do too 

BTW.....Dunno about pie but about to hit a milestone or two


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 10, 2009)

Yeah sometime u need to be out.  Home only helps soo much.   Really hope you get better bro.  Keep in touch


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 10, 2009)

I look in most days


----------



## RAMMIE (Nov 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Man I'm on a roll.   A 2.8k update sneaks me in for a nice piece of pie .   You guys are doing a great job.
> 
> 
> Curious,  RAMMIE how much longer you staying?   Wasn't your trek till the fifth?



My strategy is to stay with the team I'm trekking for until the next trek.I'm a man without a team.Once I hit 30mil Boinc I'm gonna wind it down to a few rigs.This addiction has taken lots of $ out of my pocket and I want to retire from my job in the near future.I have always donated my old rigs to needy families in my area and I plan to to do it on a grand scale shortly.Probably give 25 of my 30 away.


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 10, 2009)

A very noble gesture RAMMIE, and I think your "semi-retirement" has been well earned


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 10, 2009)

this is all I got to say 

Glad you are sticking around buddy


----------



## RAMMIE (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks Stuart and Dave.
It's always been people helping people for me.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 10, 2009)

RAMMIE said:


> Thanks Stuart and Dave.
> It's always been people helping people for me.



RAMMIE, I'm sure you have done this and I'm really sorry I am asking again, but can you post a list of your crunchers. I am just curious to see what rigs you have put your effort on and so forth.


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 10, 2009)

CP...Is your 6300 an Allendale?


----------



## RAMMIE (Nov 10, 2009)

14 quads
1 I7
bunch of duals 
Some odds and ends.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 10, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> CP...Is your 6300 an Allendale?



no sir, it's a Conroe



RAMMIE said:


> 14 quads
> 1 I7
> bunch of duals
> Some odds and ends.



  damn man.  this is addicting I dont blame you at all for all those rigs


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 10, 2009)

Wasn't the Ally just a Conroe with less cache?
Was just wondering how yours runs as we both have Giga boards.

Mine's at 475 x 7.....nice for a budget rig


----------



## RAMMIE (Nov 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> no sir, it's a Conroe
> 
> 
> 
> damn man.  this is addicting I dont blame you at all for all those rigs



The cost of the hardware isn't much.It's the $900 month power bills that are pissing off the wife.


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 10, 2009)

I get enough grief with a fifth of that collection


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 10, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Wasn't the Ally just a Conroe with less cache?
> Was just wondering how yours runs as we both have Giga boards.
> 
> Mine's at 475 x 7.....nice for a budget rig



I have a ABIT board 


RAMMIE said:


> The cost of the hardware isn't much.It's the $900 month power bills that are pissing off the wife.



dammit!  I pay on average about $290-320.  I only have three rigs


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 10, 2009)

So you do.........sorry.........my current health is causing loadsa brain farts.

Oh well........I got an NF7-s rev 2


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 10, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> So you do.........sorry.........my current health is causing loadsa brain farts.
> 
> Oh well........I got an NF7-s rev 2



it's in my sig


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 10, 2009)

I know...I read it but my brain went south on me.
Like that's a first


----------



## RAMMIE (Nov 11, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I have a ABIT board
> 
> 
> dammit!  I pay on average about $290-320.  I only have three rigs



I live in a mud hut with no cooling or heating.Just got running water this past year.Still have to go out to the wood shed to take a dump.


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 11, 2009)

I thought you contacted the WCG server to take your dumps


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 11, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> I know...I read it but my brain went south on me.
> Like that's a first



not a first for any either of us 



RAMMIE said:


> I live in a mud hut with no cooling or heating.Just got running water this past year.Still have to go out to the wood shed to take a dump.


----------



## bogmali (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 11, 2009)

woot woot, barely, but i've managed to get some pie.  However someone is missing   and thats bog.


----------



## bogmali (Nov 11, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> woot woot, barely, but i've managed to get some pie.  However someone is missing   and thats bog.



Grats...Don't worry about me bro, I'll be back in no time


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 11, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Grats...Don't worry about me bro, I'll be back in no time



I look forward to that day my friend


----------



## bogmali (Nov 12, 2009)




----------



## Kreij (Nov 13, 2009)

I Got PIE !!! 






Rolf ... Keep up the good work everyone.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 13, 2009)

Kreij said:


> I Got PIE !!!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091112/teampieoverall.png
> 
> Rolf ... Keep up the good work everyone.



  You're contributing, that's what matters bro


----------



## Kreij (Nov 13, 2009)

I know CP, I just want to make sure we all take a little time to have some fun while we crunch.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 13, 2009)

Kreij said:


> I know CP, I just want to make sure we all take a little time to have some fun while we crunch.



If you notice, the WCG sub forum is full of fun    Thanks to the great people we have in this community, WCG has never been this entertaining.   Dammit, those base campers really kicked the smapping up a notch, I miss them


----------



## RAMMIE (Nov 13, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> ........... I miss them


I'm still here!


----------



## hat (Nov 13, 2009)

RAMMIE, how do you manage to single-handedly make up 66% of techpowerup's points? That's incredible!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 13, 2009)

RAMMIE said:


> I'm still here!



I miss the rest of the crew too!


----------



## shevanel (Nov 13, 2009)

where do i find the pie chart for all of tpu on the wcg site?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 13, 2009)

Check it out shevanel! 
http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175


----------



## Wile E (Nov 13, 2009)

Boy, do I suck compared to most others. lol.


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 13, 2009)

In my opinion everyone is equal cos they ALL contribute WHAT THEY CAN


----------



## MetalRacer (Nov 14, 2009)

Time for pie.


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 14, 2009)

MMmmm Pie!


----------



## msgclb (Nov 14, 2009)

Damn Buck you almost knocked Oily out of his piece of the pie!
I bet bogmali will soon return to his old form to take one of the top spots.
It looks like it could get crowded as several of you are trying to get your slice of the pie.
Congratulations all


----------



## bogmali (Nov 14, 2009)

msgclb said:


> I bet bogmali will soon return to his old form to take one of the top spots.



YESSIR


----------



## bogmali (Nov 15, 2009)

Someone post the pie update tonight please.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 15, 2009)

bog still getting some pie despite having some rigs offline


----------



## bogmali (Nov 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> bog still getting some pie despite having some rigs offline



No kidding and I'm like at 50% right now.......Just imagine when all my rigs go back up (which is this week)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 16, 2009)

bogmali said:


> No kidding and I'm like at 50% right now.......Just imagine when all my rigs go back up (which is this week)



Can't wait 

I got some good news guys.  If all goes well, I will no longer have any dual cores crunching.  If you know what I mean


----------



## bogmali (Nov 16, 2009)

Grats to all


----------



## bogmali (Nov 17, 2009)

Oh WOW I gots me some Pie


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 17, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Oh WOW I gots me some Pie
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091117/teampietoday.php.png



Yum, spinach pie 
Regardless of the type, congratulations!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 17, 2009)

Whenever I do get pie, I get pie early on, 1st or 2nd update, late night everyone leaves me behind


----------



## msgclb (Nov 17, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Oh WOW I gots me some Pie



That's great news.



Chicken Patty said:


> Whenever I do get pie, I get pie early on, 1st or 2nd update, late night everyone leaves me behind



You're being sandbagged!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 17, 2009)

msgclb said:


> That's great news.
> 
> 
> 
> You're being sandbagged!



  Oh well, screw it, I'm still crunching.  woot woot!


----------



## msgclb (Nov 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Oh well, screw it, I'm still crunching.  woot woot!



I've currently got 40 cores running and I'd guess you'd need cruncher #4 with another 8 cores but who's counting anyway. I do have one thing going for me as tonight it's suppose to freeze and I won't have to turn on any heater!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 17, 2009)

msgclb said:


> I've currently got 40 cores running and I'd guess you'd need cruncher #4 with another 8 cores but who's counting anyway. I do have one thing going for me as tonight it's suppose to freeze and I won't have to turn on any heater!



40 cores is not enough heat?


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> 40 cores is not enough heat?



No kidding. My workshop is techically unheated, but when all of my i7 rigs have been running 24/7, it's quite tolerable in there, even at night.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> 40 cores is not enough heat?



Wow, 5 cores (Q9400 + laptop) and the 9600GT are enough to heat up my room after a few hours.  You must have a very big space you are trying to heat


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 17, 2009)

Yeah my room gets pretty hot.  If I don't set the a/c really low my room is no tolerable.  The i7 is the culprit though, the other rigs barely have an affect on temperature.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 17, 2009)

hammer beat me to the last slice of pie by 20 points.  his crunching really hard now with that other i7    Can;'t wait to see the PPD when he gets the E8500 going again


----------



## Kreij (Nov 18, 2009)

You crunching junkies are the worst kind of point whores I've ever seen.
You all make me proud to be part of the team. Keep up the good work. 

I've realized that pie, for me, is "pie in the sky", so I figured I could get cake, but we all know that "the cake is a lie". So I'm going for muffins.

Nothing like a warm muffin to make one's day.

Crunch on.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 18, 2009)

Kreij said:


> You crunching junkies are the worst kind of point whores I've ever seen.
> You all make me proud to be part of the team. Keep up the good work.
> 
> I've realized that pie, for me, is "pie in the sky", so I figured I could get cake, but we all know that "the cake is a lie". So I'm going for muffins.
> ...



hmmm muffin!


----------



## HammerON (Nov 18, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> hammer beat me to the last slice of pie by 20 points.  his crunching really hard now with that other i7    Can;'t wait to see the PPD when he gets the E8500 going again



Hopefully soon


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 18, 2009)

Tonight's pie:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 18, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Hopefully soon



I sure hope so too!


----------



## HammerON (Nov 18, 2009)

Ahh no pie for me
Maybe tomorrow~


----------



## mike047 (Nov 18, 2009)

Kreij said:


> You crunching junkies are the worst kind of point whores I've ever seen.
> You all make me proud to be part of the team. Keep up the good work.
> 
> I've realized that pie, for me, is "pie in the sky", so I figured I could get cake, but we all know that "the cake is a lie". So I'm going for muffins.
> ...



I had a girlfriend named muffin


----------



## bogmali (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## HammerON (Nov 19, 2009)

I got "almost yellow" color pie


----------



## MetalRacer (Nov 20, 2009)

Time for pie.


----------



## msgclb (Nov 20, 2009)

Damn if that ain't that something special. Just in case you misunderstood me, I'm talking about CP snagging a piece of the pie!

The image says to click to view full image. I didn't get the full image I wanted!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 20, 2009)

Metal racer, wheres the pie chart? 


"faints"


----------



## HammerON (Nov 20, 2009)

MetalRacer said:


> Time for pie.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091120/denise_milani_pictures_01.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091120/teampietoday 11_19_09.png



WOW ~ know that is some nice "pie"


----------



## bogmali (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 21, 2009)

MetalRacer said:


> Time for pie.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091120/denise_milani_pictures_01.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091120/teampietoday 11_19_09.png



Hey and I thought cherry was the best!.... hehehe


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 21, 2009)

I had my i7 off all day yesterday.  Power was cut, it powered back on but for some reason it decided to ask me for approval to go into windows   I wasnt there till 8 hours later soooo, yeahhhhh.


----------



## bogmali (Nov 22, 2009)

Back to the mix of things........My 3 rigs that were down actually had massive updates so as soon as they got connected I'm back in the top 5


----------



## MetalRacer (Nov 24, 2009)

Oh yeah, it's time for pie again.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 24, 2009)

MetalRacer said:


> Oh yeah, it's time for pie again.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091124/17.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091124/teampietoday 11_23_09.png



pie nom nom!


Ok, that's it!  Who the heck is that in the pic?  I must google NOW!


----------



## freaksavior (Nov 24, 2009)

MetalRacer said:


> Oh yeah, it's time for pie again.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091124/17.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091124/teampietoday 11_23_09.png



Mindweaver got some good creampie


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 24, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> Mindweaver got some good creampie



  I keep looking for the pie chart metal racer "supposedly" posted but I can't find it


----------



## n-ster (Nov 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> pie nom nom!
> 
> 
> Ok, that's it!  Who the heck is that in the pic?  I must google NOW!



http://img.techpowerup.org/091120/denise_milani_pictures_01.jpg

in the link it says it... denise milani


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 24, 2009)

n-ster said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/091120/denise_milani_pictures_01.jpg
> 
> in the link it says it... denise milani



Oh may god bless her


----------



## n-ster (Nov 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Oh may god bless her



Her twins are too big fir my liking xD


----------



## HammerON (Nov 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Oh may god bless her



Looks like God did bless her


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 24, 2009)

n-ster said:


> Her twins are too big fir my liking xD



Key words "your liking"   



HammerON said:


> Looks like God did bless her


indeed


----------



## mike047 (Nov 24, 2009)

MetalRacer said:


> Time for pie.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091120/denise_milani_pictures_01.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091120/teampietoday 11_19_09.png



Is that flannel

Also, is that a mobile home in the back ground?


----------



## bogmali (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 25, 2009)

no pie for me today.  power outtage.  All rigs restart and crunch, the i7 turns back on but stays at POST asking if I want to enter setup or load defaults, wtf???


----------



## bogmali (Nov 26, 2009)

PIE Time!


----------



## bogmali (Nov 27, 2009)

*Happy Thanksgiving*!


----------



## Disparia (Nov 27, 2009)

OH!!! That slice is somewhat unexpected.

They haven't turned off my crunchers at work (where I don't work anymore).


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 27, 2009)

bogmali said:


> *Happy Thanksgiving*!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091126/teampietoday.php818.png



Looks like Chomes' output is dropping, he used to be in the top 5 every day for pie.  Or maybe everybody else has just increased

@Jizzler:  Congratulations!  Awesome that they haven't turned those off yet!


----------



## bogmali (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## bogmali (Nov 29, 2009)




----------



## MetalRacer (Nov 29, 2009)

Cheers crunchers! Pie is served.


----------



## HammerON (Nov 29, 2009)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 29, 2009)

This guy is killing us with Denise Milani.

that is her, right?


----------



## oily_17 (Nov 29, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> This guy is killing us with Denise Milani.
> 
> that is her, right?



WHO CARES !!


I am liking this better than the Pie charts 

EDIT: Maybe we should have it that only the top 10 see the pics...now that would up the competition


----------



## Wile E (Nov 29, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> WHO CARES !!
> 
> 
> I am liking this better than the Pie charts
> ...


No, because most of us don't have that kind of compute power available to us. Would you really deny your fellow man good boobage?


----------



## oily_17 (Nov 29, 2009)

No, but you would buy better computing power to see the boobage...so all good for the team 

EDIT: Maybe I could rent my rigs out then!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 29, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> WHO CARES !!
> 
> 
> I am liking this better than the Pie charts
> ...







oily_17 said:


> No, but you would buy better computing power to see the boobage...so all good for the team
> 
> EDIT: Maybe I could rent my rigs out then!!




Forget everything we have done in the past to help the team grow.  This is the best idea of all.  You'll hear about a couple of robberies in the news and then coincidental posting here of people with 4 or 5 i7's etc.   I'll willing to rent my rigs too!


----------



## oily_17 (Nov 29, 2009)

I can see a new _MEMBERS ONLY CLUB_ getting started..lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 29, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> I can see a new _MEMBERS ONLY CLUB_ getting started..lol



"Get's in line"


----------



## oily_17 (Nov 29, 2009)

Wile E said:


> No, because most of us don't have that kind of compute power available to us. Would you really deny your fellow man good boobage?



Maybe we could penalise those below the Top 10 like XS do-

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=222857


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 29, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> Maybe we could penalise those below the Top 10 like XS do-
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=222857



WOW, let me go over there and get penalized


----------



## oily_17 (Nov 29, 2009)

Got to hand it to them, they got some good motivation tools.

EDIT: Seems strange how you _never_ forget some threads..


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 29, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> WHO CARES !!
> 
> 
> I am liking this better than the Pie charts
> ...



Nah, definitely not.  I have the hardware to get me a top-20 spot for PPD almost every day, but top-10 is impossible without major outlays of cash, which I just don't have.  Those pics MetalRacer is posting need to be shared with everyone


----------



## oily_17 (Nov 29, 2009)

No worries ...I just need to pimp my rigs out...Q6600 FS for gratuitous flesh shots!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 29, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> No worries ...I just need to pimp my rigs out...Q6600 FS for gratuitous flesh shots!!





ill price match my i7 to your Q


----------



## oily_17 (Nov 29, 2009)

Damned under-cutters...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 29, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> Damned under-cutters...



I must keep seeing those pics metal racer posts


----------



## oily_17 (Nov 29, 2009)

Yeah, team morality comes first, keep them coming


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 30, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> Yeah, team morality comes first, keep them coming



if metal racer doesn't post at least one a day, I turn a rig off.  past that for everyday he doesn't post one I turn another rig off.  Then one core on the i7 for every other day.  I don't want ransom.  I just want the pics


----------



## HammerON (Nov 30, 2009)

I don't think I will be getting any pie today as I had my second i7 rig (Tech station) down for about 5 hours as I cleaned and placed it in a Antec 900 case. I was hoping temps would go down, but they are the exact same! I was amazed at how much dust was on the six fans on the rad (as well as the rad itself). It is only about a month and a half since I built~
Know my Tech Station is waiting for the ASUS Gene II and i7 920 I have coming soon


----------



## bogmali (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## bogmali (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## bogmali (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## bogmali (Dec 4, 2009)




----------



## stanhemi (Dec 5, 2009)

is this the last update of the day ?




if so I have my first slice of pie


----------



## HammerON (Dec 5, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> is this the last update of the day ?
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091205/Capturef.jpg
> if so I have my first slice of pie



Nice job stanhemi


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 5, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Nice job stanhemi



thanks HammerOn i'm happy my first slice in 8 months 24/7


----------



## bogmali (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## [Ion] (Dec 7, 2009)




----------



## Flak (Dec 7, 2009)

I got my first piece of pie today...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 7, 2009)

Flak said:


> I got my first piece of pie today...
> http://i50.tinypic.com/2q9xfz5.png



  One good slice of pie too


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 8, 2009)

With all three rigs back on, very close to pie


----------



## MetalRacer (Dec 8, 2009)

Time for pie.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 8, 2009)

Bog, I'm sorry but I think metal racer should update this thread instead


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Bog, I'm sorry but I think metal racer should update this thread instead




Absolutely!


----------



## Duxx (Dec 8, 2009)

yah bog, where are all the hotties in your posts?! Get to work! hah j/k Doing a great job


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 8, 2009)

Duxx said:


> yah bog, where are all the hotties in your posts?! Get to work! hah j/k Doing a great job



He know's he is, we just kicking his butt about the lack of pictures


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 8, 2009)

MetalRacer said:


> Time for pie.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091208/77372_Tiger09_123_360lo_123_360lo.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091208/12_6.png



Yeah Bog. I think we officially need a hottie in EVERY one of your pie posts. Can you think of better motivation to keep crunching?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 8, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Yeah Bog. I think we officially need a hottie in EVERY one of your pie posts. Can you think of better motivation to keep crunching?



Hotties are a good motivation.

who ever makes it on the pie chart will enter the raffle to get the hottie posted with the pie chart.   Let's see TPU hit 3mil a day


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hotties are a good motivation.
> 
> who ever makes it on the pie chart will enter the raffle to get the hottie posted with the pie chart.   Let's see TPU hit 3mil a day



Let's start with doing 2 million/day consistently


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 8, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Let's start with doing 2 million/day consistently



I'm sure if the above was to be true, 2 million would be wayyyy to easy


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'm sure if the above was to be true, 2 million would be wayyyy to easy




I think you are correct.


----------



## bogmali (Dec 8, 2009)

LOL, I got caught up with current project (putting loop on my i860) and didn't realize it's already 10 PM . Thanks for updating the thread Metal

Denise Milani is gorgeous but not quite my taste, I will start posting some of my favorites from now on


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 8, 2009)

bogmali said:


> LOL, I got caught up with current project (putting loop on my i860) and didn't realize it's already 10 PM . Thanks for updating the thread Metal
> 
> Denise Milani is gorgeous but not quite my taste, I will start posting some of my favorites from now on



That's the spirit!


----------



## HammerON (Dec 8, 2009)

bogmali said:


> LOL, I got caught up with current project (putting loop on my i860) and didn't realize it's already 10 PM . Thanks for updating the thread Metal
> 
> Denise Milani is gorgeous but not quite my taste, I will start posting some of my favorites from now on



Can't wait


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 8, 2009)

you're not alone hammer


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 9, 2009)

Pie:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 9, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Pie:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091209/PIE.png



Wheres the girl man?  Then you talk about bog


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 9, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Wheres the girl man?  Then you talk about bog



I don't have any pics 

But, as captain, you can get Bogmali/MetalRacer to post one anyways


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 9, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> I don't have any pics
> 
> But, as captain, you can get Bogmali/MetalRacer to post one anyways



you've disappointed me :shadedshu


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 9, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> you've disappointed me :shadedshu



What?  I write a WCG Essentials thread, I do the daily updates every night, I help everybody out with their WCG-related issues, and you are disappointed? shadedshu
In that case, maybe I'll just go back to XS then  

[/sarcasm]


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 9, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> What?  I write a WCG Essentials thread, I do the daily updates every night, I help everybody out with their WCG-related issues, and you are disappointed? shadedshu
> In that case, maybe I'll just go back to XS then
> 
> [/sarcasm]



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!    I meant dissapointed that you didn't post the pic that's all.  It's never too late you know


----------



## Wile E (Dec 9, 2009)

Wile E to the rescue!!!!!!!!!







Free cookie to whomever can give her name.


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Dec 9, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Wile E to the rescue!!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091128/ZOMGboobs.jpg
> 
> Free cookie to whomever can give her name.



What ever she want's it to be


----------



## ERazer (Dec 9, 2009)

sweet 1st time i got a pie


----------



## HammerON (Dec 9, 2009)

Uhm ~ 
Holy shit and THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 9, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!    I meant dissapointed that you didn't post the pic that's all.  It's never too late you know



I know what you meant
I still don't have any pics o


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 9, 2009)

I love you Wile E, bringing the awesomeness from the GN over


----------



## bogmali (Dec 10, 2009)

PIE!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 10, 2009)

bogmali said:


> PIE!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091209/teampietoday.php.png



..and the picture?

meh, I'll do it!


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 10, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Wile E to the rescue!!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091128/ZOMGboobs.jpg
> 
> Free cookie to whomever can give her name.



This thread is on its way to being closed with that kind of material in it.


----------



## Duxx (Dec 10, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> This thread is on its way to being closed with that kind of material in it.



Whatttttttttt!!  Boooooooo.  Keeps the thread entertaining!  May even bring some people over to the WCG area of the forums.  Sex sells, especially on the internet. Don't know the rules, so I may be out of place buttt it's got my approval!(doesn't mean anything though)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 10, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> This thread is on its way to being closed with that kind of material in it.



Don't know what you are talking about


----------



## johnspack (Dec 10, 2009)

Man,  I gotta hit 3mil before another piece of pie,  I'm getting hungry!  Time for more cards....
Edit:  dam just scrolled up and saw the pics...  what?


----------



## HammerON (Dec 10, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> This thread is on its way to being closed with that kind of material in it.



Party pooper


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 10, 2009)

Velvet got some pie.   He has been giving me a heck of a run lately since I put my i7 back to stock clock.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 11, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Velvet got some pie.   He has been giving me a heck of a run lately since I put my i7 *back to stock clock*.


Still a pansy.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Still a pansy.



  Thanks Wile E


----------



## Wile E (Dec 11, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thanks Wile E


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 11, 2009)

Pie:


----------



## MetalRacer (Dec 11, 2009)

More Pie.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 11, 2009)

That's the same pie I just posted


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> That's the same pie I just posted



But you failed to post a pic with the pie


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 11, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> But you failed to post a pic with the pie



You're still a Pansy 

Seriously, I don't have any pics


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> You're still a Pansy
> 
> Seriously, I don't have any pics



Google is your friend 

Stop using Wile E's words or you will be called a pansy too!


----------



## bogmali (Dec 11, 2009)

It seems that I couldn't find all my collections:shadedshu. Will post them (one at a time) when I find it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2009)

everybody decided to post pie today, and without pictures!!!!!!!


----------



## Wile E (Dec 11, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> everybody decided to post pie today, and without pictures!!!!!!!



Unacceptable.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Unacceptable.



Thank you Wile E!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2009)

I didn't post pie, but I'll contribute for those who slacked with the pics


----------



## mike047 (Dec 11, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I didn't post pie, but I'll contribute for those who slacked with the pics
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091211/Brooke_Burns.jpg



Nice gloves


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2009)

mike047 said:


> Nice gloves



gloves?  What gloves?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 12, 2009)

Congratulations flak, you've got yourself what I think is your first slice of pie


----------



## HammerON (Dec 12, 2009)

Isn't she sweet


----------



## bogmali (Dec 12, 2009)

Did anyone ask for a cameltoe?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 12, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Isn't she sweet



yes she is 



bogmali said:


> Did anyone ask for a cameltoe?



Figured you guys would


----------



## mike047 (Dec 12, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Congratulations flak, you've got yourself what I think is your first slice of pie
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, No ,No.......flannel not camel


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 12, 2009)

mike047 said:


> No, No ,No.......flannel not camel



  too much to handle at this time, I'm off to bed!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 12, 2009)

OMG CP, is that my girl from GN? Did anyone every find out her name?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 12, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> OMG CP, is that my girl from GN? Did anyone every find out her name?



yes that is 

Well, we got a member stepping up to eat metal racers cherry pie!  JrRacinFan

4,398 points on the days first update and 15 pages of pending validations 

Also a good excuse to post another pic  

BUCK, heres a hint.  The name is literally right in front of you


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 12, 2009)

You couldn't have chosen a better pic. Also I don't wanna claim my pie. Can I give it back to the team?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 12, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> You couldn't have chosen a better pic. Also I don't wanna claim my pie. Can I give it back to the team?



eat it you $*)#$()%$$


----------



## Wile E (Dec 12, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> You couldn't have chosen a better pic. Also I don't wanna claim my pie. Can I give it back to the team?



What do you mean your pie? The only pie I see belongs to a smokin hot blond.


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 12, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> eat it you $*)#$()%$$



Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 12, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Couldn't have said it better myself.


I think it could've been slightly better, perhaps like so: 



Chicken Patty said:


> eat it you *ungrateful, little* $*)#$()%$$


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 13, 2009)

just slightly better?  lol


----------



## bogmali (Dec 13, 2009)

I guess the pics are pretty much covered by some of you so I will leave that alone


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 13, 2009)

While I appreciate the pictures, please don't let it get out of control guys. Let's keep things drama free in the WCG forums.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 13, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> While I appreciate the pictures, please don't let it get out of control guys. Let's keep things drama free in the WCG forums.


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 13, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> While I appreciate the pictures, please don't let it get out of control guys. Let's keep things drama free in the WCG forums.



Let me quote myself and explain this a bit better. I like the pics. It helps to keep things lively. However, the mod in me is thinking one of three things could happen :

1) People start posting numerous hottie pics everyday, turning the thread into a "hot girl picture thread"

2) Someone gets stupid and kicks it up a notch, posting porn or nude shots

3) A more conservative member complains that the pictures are "not appropriate"

If everyone helps me to keep it all reasonable, keep the pics coming when the daily pie is posted.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 13, 2009)

Sounds like a plan Paul.  Let's limit this to only when the pie is posted, daily!  If pie is posted before the normal daily pie then post it picture free.   I'll go back and edit my earlier post, just leaving the pie.


----------



## oily_17 (Dec 13, 2009)

Yeah, lets keep it clean and in good fun, dont want the thread getting locked and depriving us of our daily spirit boost.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 13, 2009)

Yeah, we can back off the Leah pics. I know where to find them now


----------



## HammerON (Dec 13, 2009)

Sounds like a plan


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 13, 2009)

metal needs to back off the Milani pics too!  He's got like a whole collection of them


----------



## HammerON (Dec 13, 2009)

How about some pie pics; like Avocado Pie:






Yuck:shadedshu


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 13, 2009)

that just looks nasty!


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 13, 2009)

HammerON said:


> How about some pie pics; like Avocado Pie:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091213/AvocadoPie1.jpg
> 
> Yuck:shadedshu



Eww.  That's terrible shadedshueek:


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 13, 2009)

Personally, i don't like the pics. Don't get me wrong, they are nice. but if i was wanting that, we have google.

I come to the "have you got pie today?" to see if i have pie, how ironic. 

im not gonna report anything but thats my opinion.


----------



## Flak (Dec 13, 2009)

Woot, I think this is my 3rd piece of pie...






And a "cleaner" pic...


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 13, 2009)

See thats fine, nothing erotic but a hot chick.


----------



## bogmali (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 14, 2009)

Flak said:


> Woot, I think this is my 3rd piece of pie...
> 
> http://i45.tinypic.com/v5935h.png
> 
> ...



Flak is stealing up all of my 10th place pie


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 15, 2009)

Pie:




Someone else can post a "motivational picture" if desired


----------



## HammerON (Dec 15, 2009)

Here's a sweet "motivational" pic:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 15, 2009)

COngrats to the pie eaterz!


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> COngrats to the pie eaterz!



Thanks CP!

This is the first time I've gotten pie, so I'm pretty excited


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 15, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Thanks CP!
> 
> This is the first time I've gotten pie, so I'm pretty excited



Don't forget to share


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Don't forget to share



The problem is that now that I've gotten pie once I'm going to need to upgrade my hardware so I can secure pie more frequently


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 15, 2009)

Lol, it's addicting lol


----------



## HammerON (Dec 15, 2009)

Congrats Ion


----------



## bogmali (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## [Ion] (Dec 17, 2009)

Pie:




And a picture:





Paulieg, if this picture is inappropriate, I'll remove it


----------



## Flak (Dec 17, 2009)

I just gotta post it cause.. well...






I also passed 70k.


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 17, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Pie:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091216/wcg_pie.png
> And a picture:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091216/denise-milani-nurse-1.jpg
> ...



 No that picture is just fine.  Like I said, I just didn't want it pushed any further than this, and only with the actual pie posting.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow dude, great job!!!!!!


----------



## MetalRacer (Dec 18, 2009)

Time for pie.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 18, 2009)

Damn, she's hot!

It looks like I got more cement-flavored pie today


----------



## bogmali (Dec 18, 2009)

Wow for someone that is running 2 quads and a dualie I still get some pie action.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 18, 2009)

MetalRacer said:


> Time for pie.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091217/denise-milani-amazing-huge-breasts-4624.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091217/teampietoday 12_17_09.png



Thanks for that great picture


----------



## MetalRacer (Dec 18, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Thanks for that great picture



Only the best for my fellow crunchers.


----------



## bogmali (Dec 19, 2009)




----------



## [Ion] (Dec 20, 2009)

Pie:




And another pic:


----------



## HammerON (Dec 20, 2009)

Nice pic Ion


----------



## Flak (Dec 20, 2009)

Pie's making me fat.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 20, 2009)

Flak said:


> Pie's making me fat.



then share it


----------



## bogmali (Dec 21, 2009)




----------



## HammerON (Dec 21, 2009)

Here is my picture contribution:


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 21, 2009)

It's insane. Yesterday we had 10 crunchers over 10K   Nice crunching gentlemen.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 21, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> It's insane. Yesterday we had 10 crunchers over 10K   Nice crunching gentlemen.



That's just incredible, excellent work everyone! 
Hopefully I'll be able to re-join the pie-eating elite at some point in the (distant) future


----------



## bogmali (Dec 22, 2009)




----------



## [Ion] (Dec 22, 2009)

And a pic to complement Bogmali's pie:


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 23, 2009)

Tonight's pie:




And another pic:


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 24, 2009)

Pie:


----------



## MetalRacer (Dec 24, 2009)

Morning pie.


----------



## Flak (Dec 24, 2009)

damn I had a good morning.


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks to Metalracer for handling pie duties for the next 10 days.


----------



## MetalRacer (Dec 25, 2009)

Time for pie. And to all may you and your families have a very merry Christmas.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 25, 2009)

MetalRacer said:


> Time for pie. And to all may you and your families have a very merry Christmas.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091225/jessica_canizales0.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091225/teampietoday 12_24_09 pm.png



you too bro


----------



## MetalRacer (Dec 25, 2009)

Morning pie.


----------



## MetalRacer (Dec 26, 2009)

Time for pie.


----------



## bogmali (Dec 26, 2009)

Feel free to update this and the stones thread since I am away until Sunday.


----------



## MetalRacer (Dec 27, 2009)

Time for pie.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2009)

Killer Pie!


----------



## msgclb (Dec 27, 2009)

*Morning Pie!*






It's not quite what I'd expect but you'll notice that many of those taking a piece of pie are new arrivals so this is a good way to welcome all of you to the club.

NeonFlak can't complain because he earned his slice of pie.


----------



## bogmali (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## bogmali (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## Flak (Dec 29, 2009)

Can't believe I'm still getting pie and I'm down 2 machines.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 29, 2009)

You've got the arsenal to back you up bro


----------



## bogmali (Dec 30, 2009)

Flak said:


> Can't believe I'm still getting pie and I'm down 2 machines.



Same here, 2 quad and a dualie (my server)


----------



## bogmali (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## Flak (Dec 31, 2009)

There is definitely something wrong with that pie tonight.....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 31, 2009)

Flak said:


> There is definitely something wrong with that pie tonight.....



We are missing the Neon


----------



## MetalRacer (Jan 1, 2010)

Time for pie. And have a


----------



## bogmali (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## [Ion] (Jan 3, 2010)

Pie:


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 4, 2010)

Tonight's pie:


----------



## ERazer (Jan 4, 2010)

wow got me a pie


----------



## HammerON (Jan 4, 2010)

DaedalusHelios got some nice pumpkin pie



ERazer said:


> wow got me a pie



Pie is nice


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 5, 2010)

Pie:


----------



## bogmali (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## bogmali (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 9, 2010)

WOW! Good job Velvet! 






and I couldn't forget the hot chicks of the day!


----------



## MetalRacer (Jan 9, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> WOW! Good job Velvet!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100109/Velvet1.jpg
> 
> ...



Good going Velvet & Chomes.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 9, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> WOW! Good job Velvet!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100109/Velvet1.jpg
> 
> ...



velvet uploaded like a month worth of work 

Good job though bro, nice to have ya back online.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 10, 2010)

Nobody has anything to say about the hot chicks? :shadedshu I was trying to pull a funny.. but no laughy... Where art thou brothers?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 10, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Nobody has anything to say about the hot chicks? :shadedshu I was trying to pull a funny.. but no laughy... Where art thou brothers?



I thought it was funny but I didn't comment on it.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 10, 2010)

Just a one time joke...lol But i still want to see T&A with my pie! lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 10, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Just a one time joke...lol But i still want to see T&A with my pie! lol



T&A???


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 10, 2010)

tits and ass  Sorry for the language..lol


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 10, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> tits and ass  Sorry for the language..lol



I'll see what I can do


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 10, 2010)

I thought you meant Trans Am


----------



## HammerON (Jan 10, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Nobody has anything to say about the hot chicks? :shadedshu I was trying to pull a funny.. but no laughy... Where art thou brothers?



I thought it was "appropriate" and funny


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 10, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I thought you meant Trans Am













HammerON said:


> I thought it was "appropriate" and funny



True lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 10, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100109/Bandit_Trans_Am.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> True lol



That's a photoshopped camaro right?


----------



## HammerON (Jan 10, 2010)

That is a sweet-ass looking car


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Jan 10, 2010)

I didn't know I had been in the pie. 

Subscribed.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 10, 2010)

Yes sir you were(or: you did)


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## MetalRacer (Jan 10, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Nobody has anything to say about the hot chicks? :shadedshu I was trying to pull a funny.. but no laughy... Where art thou brothers?



Lol. Those hot chicks did give me a good chuckle.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 10, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> That's a photoshopped camaro right?



Naw that's the real deal. They have a site and everything..lol I just googled bandit car and i got the site..lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 10, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Naw that's the real deal. They have a site and everything..lol I just googled bandit car and i got the site..lol


----------



## bogmali (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## HammerON (Jan 11, 2010)

Pie Pic:


----------



## bogmali (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## bogmali (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## HammerON (Jan 13, 2010)

It is amazing at the size of pie RAMMIE gets


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 13, 2010)

HammerON said:


> It is amazing at the size of pie RAMMIE gets



worrrrrd!


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Jan 13, 2010)

HammerON said:


> It is amazing at the size of pie RAMMIE gets



What a big appetite!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 13, 2010)

He was gone for a while


----------



## bogmali (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 14, 2010)

DaedalusHelios is doing a heck of a job getting some consistent pie


----------



## bogmali (Jan 16, 2010)




----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 16, 2010)

Wow! Metal Racer and ION where's the pics? hehehe


----------



## MetalRacer (Jan 16, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Wow! Metal Racer and ION where's the pics? hehehe



Its hard to top your Hot Chicks pic.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 16, 2010)

MetalRacer said:


> Its hard to top your Hot Chicks pic.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100116/matsugane-yoko-1859.jpg



lol those tops do it!


----------



## MetalRacer (Jan 17, 2010)

Time for pie.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2010)

This by far has been my favorite pie posting yet.


----------



## msgclb (Jan 17, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> This by far has been my favorite pie posting yet.



Why, because they airbrushed the license plate?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2010)

msgclb said:


> Why, because they airbrushed the license plate?



naw, actually it's what's standing in front of the license plate


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 17, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> This by far has been my favorite pie posting yet.



Why because those two big red circles just draw your attention





I'm talking about the brake lights....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2010)

oily_17 said:


> Why because those two big red circles just draw your attention
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where the brake lights at?


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 17, 2010)

It takes a while to see them


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2010)

oily_17 said:


> It takes a while to see them



Maybe it's because I'm sleepy and can't focus correctly, maybe!  I'm outta this one for tonight, good night guys


----------



## HammerON (Jan 17, 2010)

She is fine and all, but what is up with her left knee joint? It almost looks like it is bent backwards
Maybe she is an alien~


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2010)

HammerON said:


> She is fine and all, but what is up with her left knee joint? It almost looks like it is bent backwards
> Maybe she is an alien~



I too noticed that.  But if that was the case, that's one alien I would marry!


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 17, 2010)

All you need to do is read the thread on building an UFO and your good to go


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2010)

oily_17 said:


> All you need to do is read the thread on building an UFO and your good to go



I'll get right on that 


Let's post some morning pie shall we?


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm dropping out of the Top 10, really need to get a board for my other PII 940


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2010)

oily_17 said:


> I'm dropping out of the Top 10, really need to get a board for my other PII 940



I dropped out, am falling, and will continue to fall


----------



## niko084 (Jan 17, 2010)

Aw finally getting my pie and it will sadly come to a end soon 
Hopefully I'll be backup there in the near future though.


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm down 2 rigs until tonight, and one until late next week, so my pie will be a bit inconsistent. I don't mind sharing though.


----------



## MetalRacer (Jan 18, 2010)

Time for pie.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 18, 2010)

niko084 said:


> Aw finally getting my pie and it will sadly come to a end soon
> Hopefully I'll be backup there in the near future though.


Why would it come to an end soon?



Paulieg said:


> I'm down 2 rigs until tonight, and one until late next week, so my pie will be a bit inconsistent. I don't mind sharing though.



I've been sharing for a while, I haven't seen pie in months


----------



## niko084 (Jan 18, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Why would it come to an end soon?



I was testing an mildly overclocked i7 I just built for a customer to make sure it's stable.
Figure whats a better way then run WCG for a few days.

It has done it's job well, alas it's time for it to move on.

On the brighter side of things, I just ordered 2 AMD tri cores and some new mainboards for them, going to use them in my tech stations and try to unlock the extra cores, that should yield some points.

Then lastly I'm on the verge of considering switching out the 9500GT's I carry for GT220's, about the same speed with way more shaders... Might help in F@H a bit.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Jan 18, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> I'm down 2 rigs until tonight, and one until late next week, so my pie will be a bit inconsistent. I don't mind sharing though.



I am permanently down with my core 2 rig which was helping my 3 i7's because I sold it. 

I will have an atom 330 rig 24/7 crunching what it can to try to make up for it in two or three days from now though. Atom 330 is what.... 400ppd.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 18, 2010)

Something is something man.


----------



## bogmali (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## bogmali (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## bogmali (Jan 22, 2010)

I guess 4X4N has completed his move to Team TPU


----------



## 4x4n (Jan 22, 2010)

Not everything    I did add another i7 rig to help out with the challenges going on. Should be doing around 10k ppd now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks 4x4.  Any help is appreciated


----------



## bogmali (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## HammerON (Jan 23, 2010)

4x4n said:


> Not everything    I did add another i7 rig to help out with the challenges going on. Should be doing around 10k ppd now.



Thanks for your help


----------



## bogmali (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## HammerON (Jan 24, 2010)

Rammie got himself a HUGE piece of pie today


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 24, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Rammie got himself a HUGE piece of pie today



today?


----------



## bogmali (Jan 24, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Rammie got himself a HUGE piece of pie today



Bro, he always does. Where have you been?


----------



## HammerON (Jan 24, 2010)

I know, it just looked bigger than normal


----------



## MetalRacer (Jan 25, 2010)

Time for pie.


----------



## bogmali (Jan 25, 2010)

Nice toes......Eventhough I'm looking at a different "toe"....bad joke*****Cough**Cough******looks over shoulder to make sure the wifey was not spying


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Jan 25, 2010)

Am I always the slacker of the top ten. 

I want more PIE!!!! 

Must... get more i7's.


----------



## bogmali (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## theonedub (Jan 26, 2010)

^In for my first slice of WCG pie, dare I credit the i7? Almost got pie in both, well still could... CMON MultiPie


----------



## HammerON (Jan 26, 2010)

MetalRacer said:


> Time for pie.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100125/angela_sommers_0180.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100125/1_24_10.png



Uhm ~ not that i was looking but I think she has a piercing on her lower-mid section (where the "V" connects). There is this little dimple........



theonedub said:


> ^In for my first slice of WCG pie, dare I credit the i7? Almost got pie in both, well still could... CMON MultiPie



Good job
Welcome to the "Pie Club"


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 26, 2010)

Lovely pie


----------



## niko084 (Jan 26, 2010)

Might have me some pie again tomorrow. 

Just added a few Phenom2 quads and a Tri.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 26, 2010)

AWesome, how many exactly did you add?


----------



## niko084 (Jan 27, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> AWesome, how many exactly did you add?



I added the following-
Phenom 2 Quad @ 3.0ghz
Athlon 2 Quad @ 3.2ghz
Athlon 2 Tri @ 3.4ghz

Thinking I might be swapping out a few e5200's for more Athlon 2 Tri-cores also *try to unlock the 4th*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 27, 2010)

niko084 said:


> I added the following-
> Phenom 2 Quad @ 3.0ghz
> Athlon 2 Quad @ 3.2ghz
> Athlon 2 Tri @ 3.4ghz
> ...


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 27, 2010)

MetalRacer said:


> Time for pie.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100125/angela_sommers_0180.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100125/1_24_10.png



OMG  I'm drooling over that particular pie. LOL


----------



## bogmali (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## bogmali (Jan 28, 2010)

I gots me some pie......it's been a while too


----------



## bogmali (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## niko084 (Jan 29, 2010)

Yeah, back in the pie! 

Hopefully I can increase my size a bit here...
I gotta see how things are going before I start clocking much more yet..
Doesn't help I suck at clocking AMD chips.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 29, 2010)

Good Jon Niko!  It's been a couple of months since I got pie.  But hey that means one thing, you guys have sone a great job of stepping it up


----------



## bogmali (Jan 30, 2010)




----------



## bogmali (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## HammerON (Jan 31, 2010)

I will have reduced pie as my Xeon 3220 cruncher is being parted out. But I still have the 3 i7's running at a 100%


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 31, 2010)

HammerON said:


> I will have reduced pie as my Xeon 3220 cruncher is being parted out. But I still have the 3 i7's running at a 100%



4th largest slice and you are complaining?


----------



## bogmali (Feb 2, 2010)




----------



## [Ion] (Feb 2, 2010)

niko084 said:


> I added the following-
> Phenom 2 Quad @ 3.0ghz
> Athlon 2 Quad @ 3.2ghz
> Athlon 2 Tri @ 3.4ghz
> ...



I guess this explains why I have a new threat.  MUST INCREASE PRODUCTION 
My two quads, two duos, and 2 singles clearly aren't enough anymore


----------



## niko084 (Feb 2, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I guess this explains why I have a new threat.  MUST INCREASE PRODUCTION
> My two quads, two duos, and 2 singles clearly aren't enough anymore



Hehehe, sounds like a good time for the team to start stacking in the points! 

Now to get back on the plans of swapping my Q9550 out for an i7 860.


----------



## bogmali (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## bogmali (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## bogmali (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## bogmali (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## HammerON (Feb 6, 2010)

Bog states that he has his 3 i7 rigs up and running (crunching)....
Watch out


----------



## bogmali (Feb 6, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Bog states that he has his 3 i7 rigs up and running (crunching)....
> Watch out



Actually only 2 ATM and I will switch one to fold -bigadv WUs once I reconfigure the CPU

When I was in the top three I had all 4 i7 rigs crunching but had to lend the hand to our folding brethrens.


----------



## niko084 (Feb 6, 2010)

Congrats guys who keep steeling my pie...

Going to make me swap out a few of these left over dual cores for tri's and quads huh...


----------



## bogmali (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## bogmali (Feb 8, 2010)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 8, 2010)

I see a new name grabbing that last piece of pie


----------



## HammerON (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah I noticed that too. Who is this D.Law and what is he/she crucnhing with????


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 8, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Yeah I noticed that too. Who is this D.Law and what is he/she crucnhing with????



according to DC stats running a total of 20 threads.  Check it out, his hosts are viewable.

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=668097


----------



## bogmali (Feb 8, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I see a new name grabbing that last piece of pie



I wasn't me


----------



## HammerON (Feb 8, 2010)

Well we appreciate the help anyways
It looks like his E5420 puts out some pretty good numbers!


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 8, 2010)

Man, I put out 10K yesterday, and STILL didn't get any pie. It's just amazing how far our "little" team has come in just a year.


----------



## ERazer (Feb 8, 2010)

i should be getting pie pretty soon too, i7 860 parts coming in pretty soon then ill have 16 cores 20 thread  cant wait


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 8, 2010)

It is truly amazing Paul .toast:  makes me hella proud though


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 8, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> It is truly amazing Paul .toast:  makes me hella proud though



Yup. Me too.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm going to try and add another rig soon.   I gotta ask you for some advice, I'll PM you shortly.


----------



## bogmali (Feb 9, 2010)




----------



## DaedalusHelios (Feb 9, 2010)

I am glad to have a little pie, but I want to acquire more.

 I have another build or two coming together(another 1 to 2 core2Duo rigs) but how do I add more at the lowest cost possible to my network? I don't use wireless in my apartment for security reasons. I have a generic router hooked up to my cable modem with all ports occupied by crunching computers. Should I buy a cheap rack mount? That is what I use at work, but I tend to buy things at work that I can't justify buying on my own budget. So what is the most cost effective solution?

Do you guys think this would do the job without hampering my speeds? NETGEAR FS108

Thanks for any input.


----------



## niko084 (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm with Paul, I'm at nearly 10k PPD and not getting pie anymore...

Lol, oh well that's a good thing I guess, time to step it up another notch.
Gotta get some cash flow and get a few more quads to replace these slow duals.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 9, 2010)

If it wasn't for my car which needs work done all of you would have been beggin me for a piece of pie buahahahah 

great job everyone!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 9, 2010)

DaedalusHelios said:


> I am glad to have a little pie, but I want to acquire more.
> 
> I have another build or two coming together(another 1 to 2 core2Duo rigs) but how do I add more at the lowest cost possible to my network? I don't use wireless in my apartment for security reasons. I have a generic router hooked up to my cable modem with all ports occupied by crunching computers. Should I buy a cheap rack mount? That is what I use at work, but I tend to buy things at work that I can't justify buying on my own budget. So what is the most cost effective solution?
> 
> ...


I think that would be fine. But you could just grab another Switch/router and plug it into one of the ports.I have done that before and it worked fine.


----------



## blkhogan (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm going to be on that pie graph someday. Just got my 4th cruncher online yesterday. Its a X2 550, not a crunching powerhouse but should put up some good numbers running 24/7. I am also getting my shops server crunching, it just sits there doing nothing most of the time anyway.  On to WCG dominance.


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Feb 10, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> I'm going to be on that pie graph someday. Just got my 4th cruncher online yesterday. Its a X2 550, not a crunching powerhouse but should put up some good numbers running 24/7. I am also getting my shops server crunching, it just sits there doing nothing most of the time anyway.  On to WCG dominance.



 Just need to unlock that puppy to a quad and run it at 3.4g for around 2000 ppd.


----------



## blkhogan (Feb 10, 2010)

GREASEMONKEY said:


> Just need to unlock that puppy to a quad and run it at 3.4g for around 2000 ppd.


Its on a cheap Foxcon board not sure if it will do it. Ive had it @ 3.5GHz on the 2 cores with no problem.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 10, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Its on a cheap Foxcon board not sure if it will do it. Ive had it @ 3.5GHz on the 2 cores with no problem.



If it has a SB710 or SB750 enable the ACC and give it a try


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 10, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Yeah I noticed that too. Who is this D.Law and what is he/she crucnhing with????





blkhogan said:


> I'm going to be on that pie graph someday. Just got my 4th cruncher online yesterday. Its a X2 550, not a crunching powerhouse but should put up some good numbers running 24/7. I am also getting my shops server crunching, it just sits there doing nothing most of the time anyway.  On to WCG dominance.



Good job bro, this is the kinda spirit we need.  I'm dying to get my car outta the way so I can build some crunchers


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 10, 2010)

I want to build another cruncher.. Thinking something like a i3 but i need to get a job and V-day out of the way... I could have built another i7 if the gf didn't want that damn ring... ohwell if it keeps her happy


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 10, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I want to build another cruncher.. Thinking something like a i3 but i need to get a job and V-day out of the way... I could have built another i7 if the gf didn't want that damn ring... ohwell if it keeps her happy



That's a priority or if not   The rig can wait


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 10, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> That's a priority or if not  *The rig can wait*



The bold says it all...If i would have built another i7 i would have got this  then she would have  then i would be like


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 10, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> The bold says it all...If i would have built another i7 i would have got this  then she would have  then i would be like



 very good interpretation with the smilies.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 10, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> very good interpretation with the smilies.



 thanks... Smilies. when words just can't tell the story


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 10, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thanks... Smilies. when words just can't tell the story





Dammit I tried benching my Phenom and I can truly tell my OS install is   I need to receive my damn SSD already   I need to give this puppy a fresh install.  Still the install from my i7.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 10, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Dammit I tried benching my Phenom and I can truly tell my OS install is   I need to receive my damn SSD already   I need to give this puppy a fresh install.  Still the install from my i7.



when you getting the SSD?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 10, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> when you getting the SSD?



Paul just got it today, hopefully he ships out tomorrow.


----------



## bogmali (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## bogmali (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## MetalRacer (Feb 13, 2010)

Time for pie.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## HammerON (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## MetalRacer (Feb 14, 2010)

Time for pie.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 14, 2010)

This thread just keeps getting better :toast

metalracer's pie posting =


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 14, 2010)

Those are some sweet pics MetalRacer, I think you should do the pie daily from now on


----------



## bogmali (Feb 15, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Those are some sweet pics MetalRacer, I think you should do the pie daily from now on




He could if he wants to.....Don't have an issue with it (as long as CP doesn't either).

Here is the late night PIE


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 15, 2010)

bogmali said:


> He could if he wants to.....Don't have an issue with it (as long as CP doesn't either).
> 
> Here is the late night PIE
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100215/teampietoday.php.png



Me an issue?  I should  you for that


----------



## bogmali (Feb 15, 2010)

Chicken Patty;1765391I said:
			
		

> should  you for that



I'll see your  and raise you a


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 15, 2010)

bogmali said:


> I'll see your  and raise you a



Watch out I might send you a package you might think is a water block, but it might not be


----------



## bogmali (Feb 15, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Watch out I might send you a package you might think is a water block, but it might not be




I almost forgot all about that ....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 15, 2010)

bogmali said:


> I almost forgot all about that ....



BTW, ready to go.  It's packaged and all, just have to count on the day not complicating and letting me get to USPS.


----------



## bogmali (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 16, 2010)

d.law seems to be maintaining a healthy diet with a constant piece of pie.  ERazerHead was out of it for a bit but i see him back up there.  Good job guys   When my i7 comes online I hope to at least get some pie here and there.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 16, 2010)

Greasemonkey has been putting up some nice numbers as well


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 16, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Greasemonkey has been putting up some nice numbers as well



True, he was always in the pie chart, but hes wayyy up there now  Good job Greasemonkey!


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Feb 16, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Greasemonkey has been putting up some nice numbers as well



Thanks HammerON,I've been trying.Looks like i'm going to have to dump a few windows 7 machines real soon though.March 1'st is right around the corner.
 I'll probably put them all to ubuntu 64 bit.It will put a hitch in my output for a few days though.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 16, 2010)

Yea I got that email too.  Luckily I just have one rig to do that on and and I already got W7


----------



## bogmali (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## HammerON (Feb 17, 2010)

I just installed the retail version of W7 on two of my rigs that still had the RC. I also received an email from MS about the RC version and how it would shut-down and blah, blah, blah...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2010)

HammerON said:


> I just installed the retail version of W7 on two of my rigs that still had the RC. I also received an email from MS about the RC version and how it would shut-down and blah, blah, blah...



yep, same here.  Going to do that on Saturday.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 17, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> yep, same here.  Going to do that on Saturday.



I've been running the retail version since the day after it came out 
Can't beat student discounts so you get Win7 Pro for $30


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2010)

I have a special discount


----------



## bogmali (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 18, 2010)

look at d.law go, nice!


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Feb 18, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> look at d.law go, nice!



I know right!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 18, 2010)

DaedalusHelios said:


> I know right!



however, everybody is doing a great job, but this guy just popped out of nowhere


----------



## HammerON (Feb 18, 2010)

I had a power outage for about 4.5 hours tonight! It was like being in the Dark Ages~


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## [Ion] (Feb 18, 2010)

Congratulations!

Nice going with the WCG badge BTW


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Feb 18, 2010)

The panther is on the prowl. 

Hey I want a badge.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 18, 2010)

DaedalusHelios said:


> The panther is on the prowl.
> 
> Hey I want a badge.



Go to your User CP --> Options --> Enter WCG name in box provided, hit save and you have one


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Feb 18, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Go to your User CP --> Options --> Enter WCG name in box provided, hit save and you have one





Those bastards lied to me! I am getting fat from the pie despite crunching 24/7, oh the irony!


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 18, 2010)

DaedalusHelios said:


> Those bastards lied to me!



What?  You didn't know you could do this?
Clearly time for another update to my Essentials thread


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Feb 18, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> What?  You didn't know you could do this?
> Clearly time for another update to my Essentials thread



I don't even look at the WCG badges that show up on my WCG website profile. 

I am so busy with school and work I spend more time browsing TPU on the go than seeing my GF and friends!

I just look at my points in the Boinc manager to see if I am reaching a milestone. Processor tech is moving so slow. Where are the six core i7's for consumer X58's? They had the tech a year ago.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 19, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100218/wcg.jpg



Good job BP, way to go.


AMDGUY, good job buddy, way to go Marcos


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 20, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Nice going with the WCG badge BTW



Yeah I saw that too and was like wait....what?....oh...., you sneaky clever Panther you

Welcome to the WCG team bro!


----------



## Wile E (Feb 20, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Yeah I saw that too and was like wait....what?....oh...., you sneaky clever Panther you
> 
> Welcome to the WCG team bro!



In the case of black panther, it's sis, not bro.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 20, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Yeah I saw that too and was like wait....what?....oh...., you sneaky clever Panther you
> 
> Welcome to the WCG team bro!



Bro? If you are referring to Black Panther I think you are, please think again


----------



## bogmali (Feb 21, 2010)

Wile E said:


> In the case of black panther, it's sis, not bro.



Yeah I was the first one to make that mistake


----------



## HammerON (Feb 21, 2010)

I am down one i7 rig as I mess around with a new water block (Koolance CPU-360). Stupid block wouldn't fit my Gigabyte X58 UD4P motherboard so now I have her with a stock heatsink/fan.
I would have put the Apogee GTZ SE but I stripped one of the threads of the block so I can't put the mtf back on
I should be getting a Fenrir soon though


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2010)

HammerON said:


> I am down one i7 rig as I mess around with a new water block (Koolance CPU-360). Stupid block wouldn't fit my Gigabyte X58 UD4P motherboard so now I have her with a stock heatsink/fan.
> I would have put the Apogee GTZ SE but I stripped one of the threads of the block so I can't put the mtf back on
> I should be getting a Fenrir soon though



yeah seen that, kinda crazy man.  You sent that to Koolance yet?


----------



## HammerON (Feb 21, 2010)

First thing Monday, that bitch is back in the mail


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2010)

HammerON said:


> First thing Monday, that bitch is back in the mail



You are going to let them know right?  Send them an email with the pics.  That's a R&D flaw if you ask me.


----------



## bogmali (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## bogmali (Feb 22, 2010)

HammerON said:


> First thing Monday, that bitch is back in the mail



This I did not know, we have a Koolance distribution point here in WA and my friend just emailed a marketing person there about this whole thing. We should here something in morning bro.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Feb 22, 2010)

One of my i7 rigs was down for upgrading. I fell out of the pie.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 22, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> You are going to let them know right?  Send them an email with the pics.  That's a R&D flaw if you ask me.



I sent them two messages through their website and referenced my posts on TPU for them to check out pics and issues.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 22, 2010)

HammerON said:


> I sent them two messages through their website and referenced my posts on TPU for them to check out pics and issues.



hopefully they get back to you with some sort of explanation or apology or something.  They'll have some work to do.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 22, 2010)

You can tell the i7 is back, ot me a decent slice if pie.  Of course I also thank a member who finches a whole day for me


----------



## ERazer (Feb 22, 2010)

Ouch i only got 12 points  well grats CP


----------



## bogmali (Feb 23, 2010)




----------



## bogmali (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## bogmali (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## bogmali (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## HammerON (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks bog for keeping this thread updated


----------



## bogmali (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## bogmali (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## HammerON (Mar 2, 2010)

Being down one i7 rig sucks some serious F%#king Balls
Greasemonkey ~ I will pass you one of these fine days





For soon I am going to have her back-up and Crunching again with a Gigabyte X58Extreme instead of my Gigabyte X58 UD4P


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Mar 3, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Being down one i7 rig sucks some serious F%#king Balls
> Greasemonkey ~ I will pass you one of these fine days
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100302/Capture005429.jpg
> 
> For soon I am going to have her back-up and Crunching again with a Gigabyte X58Extreme instead of my Gigabyte X58 UD4P



 Not if i can help it HammerON,But i really do wish you the best of luck with that
It's a WIN WIN situation.
 May the CRUNCH be with you!


----------



## niko084 (Mar 3, 2010)

Going UP!
Replaced 2 e5200's stuck at 2.5ghz *intel boards* with 2 e6300's at 3.5 
Mo pie


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 3, 2010)

niko084 said:


> Going UP!
> Replaced 2 e5200's stuck at 2.5ghz *intel boards* with 2 e6300's at 3.5
> Mo pie


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 3, 2010)

niko084 said:


> Going UP!
> Replaced 2 e5200's stuck at 2.5ghz *intel boards* with 2 e6300's at 3.5
> Mo pie



Awesome!


----------



## bogmali (Mar 4, 2010)

Update this thread as necessary. I will away from my PC and will only have limited access.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 4, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Update this thread as necessary. I will away from my PC and will only have limited access.



will do 

d.law, aren't you getting tired of eating nothing bu cherry pie?    Good job bro, keep it up.


----------



## Chomes (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 5, 2010)

Frigging pie eaters :shadedshu


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 5, 2010)

DUDE!  I have PIE!!!
The first time since December IIRC


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 5, 2010)

You know what?  I on purposely looked to see if you had pie and I didn't see your username up there. Haha!  You have over 4k already today dude


----------



## niko084 (Mar 5, 2010)

You guys keep stealing my pie... You know what that means don't you?


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 5, 2010)

niko084 said:


> You guys keep stealing my pie... You know what that means don't you?



It means you must get more powah!


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 5, 2010)

niko084 said:


> You guys keep stealing my pie... You know what that means don't you?



Yeah, it means that I get to eat your pie


----------



## niko084 (Mar 5, 2010)

Well I threw on an i7 920 @ an unspecified clock. 

MY PIE! I DON'T SHARE!


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 5, 2010)

niko084 said:


> Well I threw on an i7 920 @ an unspecified clock.
> 
> MY PIE! I DON'T SHARE!



Ah, well, you see, I recently "acquired" an i7 920 @ 4.1ghz


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 5, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Ah, well, you see, I recently "acquired" an i7 920 @ 4.1ghz



I can tell, over 6k points today alone 


Hey, I lost an i7, wtf???


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 5, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I can tell, over 6k points today alone
> 
> 
> Hey, I lost an i7, wtf???



Not sure what to say about that CP


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 5, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I can tell, over 6k points today alone
> 
> 
> Hey, I lost an i7, wtf???



How do you lose an i7? Did it take a walk or go out with its i7 freinds?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 5, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Not sure what to say about that CP







blkhogan said:


> How do you lose an i7? Did it take a walk or go out with its i7 freinds?



I think it wanted a night out with the crew.  It'll be back, it's aight.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## niko084 (Mar 6, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Ah, well, you see, I recently "acquired" an i7 920 @ 4.1ghz



Hmm.... I shall re-clock said i7 
Unfortunately it will leave me soon as well


----------



## HammerON (Mar 6, 2010)

Well ~ just got my Cruncher #2 up and running again (been a couple weeks)


----------



## MetalRacer (Mar 7, 2010)

Time for pie.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## mjkmike (Mar 7, 2010)

I think I will post this for us all in the 101 - 200 club. We share our pie.


----------



## niko084 (Mar 7, 2010)

Tomorrow you are all in trouble.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 7, 2010)

niko084 said:


> Tomorrow you are all in trouble.



Hey, say that to the other teams   screw the pie, overall output is what counts 

I got 4.5k PPD right now crunching for someone else.  I could maybe be grabbing some pie, but who cares.  Show us what you got 

What did you build?


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 7, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hey, say that to the other teams   screw the pie, overall output is what counts
> 
> I got 4.5k PPD right now crunching for someone else.  I could maybe be grabbing some pie, but who cares.  Show us what you got
> 
> What did you build?



And I'm finally getting pie again 
I really need another rig, pie at least once a week is going to be required


----------



## niko084 (Mar 8, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hey, say that to the other teams   screw the pie, overall output is what counts


I agree, just having fun over the pie.


> What did you build?


Threw up an i7 @ 3.9** for the weekend here.

Unfortunately it wont be there for too long, but I am working on getting a few donations from a few local businesses to build a dual i9 rig hopefully, and it will be published in the local high school news paper, aw the wonderful world of marketing.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 8, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> And I'm finally getting pie again
> I really need another rig, pie at least once a week is going to be required



Yes, it gets addictive doesn't it 



niko084 said:


> I agree, just having fun over the pie.
> 
> Threw up an i7 @ 3.9** for the weekend here.
> 
> Unfortunately it wont be there for too long, but I am working on getting a few donations from a few local businesses to build a dual i9 rig hopefully, and it will be published in the local high school news paper, aw the wonderful world of marketing.


That'll be great bro, keep us posted on that


----------



## HammerON (Mar 8, 2010)

niko084 said:


> Tomorrow you are all in trouble.



Uhm really?






Back to 3 i7 920's @ 3.8GHz
Hope to get a 4th soon~


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 8, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Uhm really?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100308/Capture006444.jpg
> 
> ...



Yeah! 

I have 4th i7 on the way myself. Not OCing much though since 24/7 gets them so warm. They all have high end GPU's(2x5870's, gtx 275, gtx 280) so power efficiency isn't great either.


----------



## HammerON (Mar 8, 2010)

My two rigs besides my main one have an ATI X1650 and a Nvidia 8400GS, so they drain a lot less power and create less heat
I take it you fold as well as crunch?


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Mar 8, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Uhm really?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100308/Capture006444.jpg
> 
> ...



Good thing i have another AMD quad core coming tomorrow to add to my _Junkyard_
Sometimes i wish i did'nt hate intel so much.Those are some nice #'s


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 8, 2010)

HammerON said:


> My two rigs besides my main one have an ATI X1650 and a Nvidia 8400GS, so they drain a lot less power and create less heat
> I take it you fold as well as crunch?



Nope I have friends over about everyday, and we LAN 4-6 computers about once a week. It makes it easier with 4 rigs already set up for gaming.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 8, 2010)

GREASEMONKEY said:


> Good thing i have another AMD quad core coming tomorrow to add to my _Junkyard_
> Sometimes i wish i did'nt hate intel so much.Those are some nice #'s



Rule of thumb = 10 AMD Quads can be achieved with one i7 

That's why my crunchers are all going to be i7's except for my daily rig which is my AMD in the system specs.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 8, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Rule of thumb = 10 AMD Quads can be achieved with one i7
> 
> That's why my crunchers are all going to be i7's except for my daily rig which is my AMD in the system specs.



i7s definitely are beasts, you're i7 does as much work as my X4 955, Q6600, and P8600, and uses a fraction of the power


----------



## niko084 (Mar 8, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Uhm really?


Yup really 

All that coming to a loss now 

I really hope I can get this dual i9 rig built, I have a feeling that would be a monster, I'm kinda shooting at the idea if I can manage it to stack it with a bunch of GT240's *worth 4k PPD each*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 8, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> i7s definitely are beasts, you're i7 does as much work as my X4 955, Q6600, and P8600, and uses a fraction of the power



Yep, they are mknsters at crunching.  I want to build another one ASAP!


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Mar 9, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Rule of thumb = 10 AMD Quads can be achieved with one i7
> 
> That's why my crunchers are all going to be i7's except for my daily rig which is my AMD in the system specs.



LOL,I think of them more as like those big triple trailer rigs you see on the interstates.
They just haul more stuff.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 9, 2010)

niko084 said:


> Yup really
> 
> All that coming to a loss now
> 
> I really hope I can get this dual i9 rig built, I have a feeling that would be a monster, I'm kinda shooting at the idea if I can manage it to stack it with a bunch of GT240's *worth 4k PPD each*



Just remember we want to see that beast in all its glory. Show us pics when its done.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 9, 2010)

GREASEMONKEY said:


> LOL,I think of them more as like those big triple trailer rigs you see on the interstates.
> They just haul more stuff.



  Good comparison


----------



## HammerON (Mar 15, 2010)

It's been awhile since anyone has posted the "Pie":






Oh and:


----------



## MetalRacer (Mar 18, 2010)

Time for pie.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 18, 2010)

ION is gonna get fat, stop eating pie due  

Good job guys, pie chart is looking lovely


----------



## MetalRacer (Mar 19, 2010)

Time for pie.


----------



## ERazer (Mar 19, 2010)

woot back to eating pie


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 19, 2010)

Guys, sorry but my i7 will be down till maybe later this weekend.

I had backed up my movie files when I installed W7 and there is only 2GB free on that HDD.  The PC is so slow it's literally locking up.  Wasn't doing it before.  Moms at the hospital still so I don't know when I'll be able to do all this stuff, but hopefully during the weekend.


----------



## HammerON (Mar 20, 2010)

Pie time!


----------



## HammerON (Mar 21, 2010)

You want some pie???


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## MetalRacer (Mar 21, 2010)

HammerON said:


> You want some pie???
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100321/ten90nj.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100321/teampietoday.png



Nice pie HammerON!


----------



## KieX (Mar 21, 2010)

WTF? I got some of that pie! 

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm nice!


----------



## HammerON (Mar 25, 2010)

Time for PIE




Sorry, but I love Megan Fox!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 25, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Time for PIE
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100325/megan_fox_2.jpg
> Sorry, but I love Megan Fox!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100325/teampietoday.png



Oh hell naw, that's my girl foo!!!! 

Good job you fat tards!!!  Do nothing but eat pie


----------



## bogmali (Mar 27, 2010)

Been a while for me:shadedshu

PIE!


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 27, 2010)

It's been a while since I've last had pie....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 27, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> It's been a while since I've last had pie....



I can see you haven't checked lately


----------



## HammerON (Mar 28, 2010)

EDIT: Sorry CP, didn't see your Pie listing for today until I posted this~


----------



## msgclb (Mar 28, 2010)

HammerON said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100328/Hot girls.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100328/teampietoday.png
> 
> ...



You've either got bad eyesight or distracted by the hot girls as CP's pie was this morning and yours is the latest as far as I can tell.


----------



## HammerON (Mar 28, 2010)

msgclb said:


> You've either got bad eyesight or distracted by the hot girls as CP's pie was this morning and yours is the latest as far as I can tell.



Probably both


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 28, 2010)

HammerON said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100328/Hot girls.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100328/teampietoday.png
> 
> ...



  you should post pie every hour


----------



## HammerON (Mar 29, 2010)

Well its that time






Oh and~


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 29, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Well its that time
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100329/pamela-anderson-20070401-234116.jpg
> 
> Oh and~
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100329/teampietoday.png


Almost forgot the pie chart


----------



## niko084 (Mar 29, 2010)

Threw up a new i3 at a little over 4ghz, should bring in some extra points, I'm curious to find out what it will bring...

I can probably get a lot more clock out of it, but I'm a bit worried when I crack the cpu voltage it starts stacking my IMC voltage into the red.... Anyone have any pointers on this one? I have a Xig SDT1284 sitting on it, it stays nice and cool, I would love to bring some more points to the table.


----------



## bogmali (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 30, 2010)

niko084 said:


> Threw up a new i3 at a little over 4ghz, should bring in some extra points, I'm curious to find out what it will bring...
> 
> I can probably get a lot more clock out of it, but I'm a bit worried when I crack the cpu voltage it starts stacking my IMC voltage into the red.... Anyone have any pointers on this one? I have a Xig SDT1284 sitting on it, it stays nice and cool, I would love to bring some more points to the table.



That's definitely a nice addition to the crew   They have HTT correct?  If so it should pull in some nice #'s


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 30, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> That's definitely a nice addition to the crew   They have HTT correct?  If so it should pull in some nice #'s



I think clock-for-clock they're a bit slower than a Core 2 Quad, so that should definitely be nice!


----------



## niko084 (Mar 30, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I think clock-for-clock they're a bit slower than a Core 2 Quad, so that should definitely be nice!



That is what I figured, I thought it would be a bit slower clock for clock, at least to a 9 series, don't know if they use instruction sets the 6 series doesn't have.

I'll see what kinda numbers I'm getting and I'll try to get some more clock out of it, but that IMC voltage jumping up real high worries me.


----------



## MetalRacer (Apr 1, 2010)

Time for pie.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 1, 2010)

woooooooooo, the cherry pie!   Not the one in the chart neither


----------



## HammerON (Apr 1, 2010)

MetalRacer said:


> Time for pie.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100401/01pie.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100401/teampietoday3_31_10.png



Thank you Lord for the beautiful women of this world


----------



## MetalRacer (Apr 7, 2010)

Time for pie.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 7, 2010)

MetalRacer said:


> Time for pie.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100407/Jessica Canizalez BR 0021.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100407/teampietoday 4_6_10.png



Dude, screw the pie chart, who the heck is that?  I demand, now!


----------



## ERazer (Apr 7, 2010)

heck i would like to know too


----------



## MetalRacer (Apr 7, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Dude, screw the pie chart, who the heck is that?  I demand, now!



This evening's pie was severed by the lovely Jessica Canizales.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 7, 2010)

MetalRacer said:


> This evening's pie was severed by the lovely Jessica Canizales.


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 7, 2010)

MetalRacer said:


> This evening's pie was severed by the lovely Jessica Canizales.



Good lord. If that does not inspire a man to crunch, nothing will!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 7, 2010)

Well said Paul! 

what if we make a contest, winner gets to spend a weekend with her?   Bet you we will be giving the top dawgs a run for their money


----------



## Wile E (Apr 7, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> Good lord. If that does not inspire a man to crunch, nothing will!



I'm sorry Paul, did you say something? I was distracted.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 7, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I'm sorry Paul, did you say something? I was distracted.


----------



## MetalRacer (Apr 8, 2010)

Time for pie.


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 8, 2010)

MetalRacer said:


> Time for pie.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100408/jessica-canizales-191.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100407/teampietoday 4_7_10.png



Metal. I just don't know what to say. You just continue to step up.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 8, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> Metal. I just don't know what to say. You just continue to step up.



I'm sorry, were you speaking again? I couldn't hear you past the sound of boobs.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 8, 2010)

Holy boobs batman!

Nice pie for everyone


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 8, 2010)

The face had me a bit iffy, but then I scrolled down.

Now I'm speechless 

Great job on the pie everyone


----------



## hat (Apr 8, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I think clock-for-clock they're a bit slower than a Core 2 Quad, so that should definitely be nice!



What do you mean slower clock for clock? Do you mean that the i3 would be pulling close to the same numbers as a C2Q, or the i3 would be slower than the C2Q if they were both single cores?


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 8, 2010)

hat said:


> What do you mean slower clock for clock? Do you mean that the i3 would be pulling close to the same numbers as a C2Q, or the i3 would be slower than the C2Q if they were both single cores?



With HT, I think that an i3 would be pulling close to the same numbers, not sure about single core, but I don't think you'd ever want to run them like that anyways


----------



## hat (Apr 8, 2010)

Ah, that's all I wanted to know. The way I read it, it sounded like the i3 arcitecture was slower than the C2Q, if it were in a "controlled" environment (them both being one core, one thread).


----------



## bogmali (Apr 8, 2010)

Wow, I leave for a couple of weeks and there's a lot of testosterone going around

Good stuff Metal


----------



## HammerON (Apr 10, 2010)

Hungry for some pie?






Me too






Thanks Metal for introducing me to the lovely Jessica Canizales


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 10, 2010)

I love Jessica's pie   Good job pie eaterz!


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 11, 2010)

I must say, I liked Denise Milani better


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 11, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I must say, I liked Denise Milani better



:sigh:   Yea me toO!


----------



## HammerON (Apr 11, 2010)

Your wish is my command






Oh yeah - Pie:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 11, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Your wish is my command
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100411/denise-milani.jpg
> 
> ...


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 11, 2010)

Um. Wow!


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 11, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Your wish is my command
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100411/denise-milani.jpg
> 
> ...


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 11, 2010)

Gotta say, I like Jessica better. She seems more like the "girl next door' type, or at least the girl I'd like next door. 

OK, I'm trying REALLY hard to get back on topic...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 11, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> Gotta say, I like Jessica better. She seems more like the "girl next door' type, or at least the girl I'd like next door.
> 
> OK, I'm trying REALLY hard to get back on topic...



That I do agree on 100% with you Paul.


----------



## MetalRacer (Apr 12, 2010)

Time for pie


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 12, 2010)

Damn, still #3 overall today!
(Off topic, but where did the thanks button go?)


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 12, 2010)

Holy Cow! Look what I've been missing...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 12, 2010)

MetalRacer said:


> Time for pie
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100411/angela-sommers-model600502.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100412/teampietoday 4_11_10.png



Those eyes, my goodness.  They are looking at me 



BUCK NASTY said:


> Holy Cow! Look what I've been missing...



You slackin' buddy :shadedshu


----------



## HammerON (Apr 12, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Damn, still #3 overall today!
> (Off topic, but where did the thanks button go?)



Sorry ~ you couldn't keep that pie, because it is mine










What is this about: 13,000 points in one day????





Yum!!!!!


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 12, 2010)

WOW good job ION!  and the rest of the pie eaters!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 12, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Sorry ~ you couldn't keep that pie, because it is mine
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100412/teampietoday.png
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100412/Capture016.jpg
> ...



That's an i7 that didn't upload for two days


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 12, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> WOW good job ION!  and the rest of the pie eaters!


Thanks! 



Chicken Patty said:


> That's an i7 that didn't upload for two days



That explains the day with like ~140 points or whatever...hell, even the P4 Celerons usually do more than that


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 12, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> That explains the day with like ~140 points or whatever...hell, even the P4 Celerons usually do more than that



Had some Internet issues, both rigs are down now.  Have them off becuase of the work in my apartment.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 13, 2010)

Pie Time






Whoops, I meant this pie


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## niko084 (Apr 13, 2010)

Lol, aw the pics just keep rollin in.

Just ordered some stuff, I expect to start eating some serious pie for a few days


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 13, 2010)

Good stuff....what do you have planned?


----------



## niko084 (Apr 13, 2010)

i7 980x, ddr3-2000, asus p6x58d premium, win7 pro x64


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## MetalRacer (Apr 14, 2010)

Time for pie.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 14, 2010)

My favorite thread ever!


----------



## HammerON (Apr 14, 2010)

Nice Metal


----------



## HammerON (Apr 15, 2010)

Want some Pie?






I do, I do!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## niko084 (Apr 15, 2010)

Added a AMD Quad @ 3.36 today, tried to push it further, the board just wont take


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 15, 2010)

Which board you using?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 15, 2010)

both rigs just got turned back on, the dusty work in the house is done, so both back up 100%.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 16, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> both rigs just got turned back on, the dusty work in the house is done, so both back up 100%.



Awesome! 
Crunch on!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 16, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Awesome!
> Crunch on!



Sure will


----------



## MetalRacer (Apr 16, 2010)

Time for pie.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 16, 2010)




----------



## HammerON (Apr 16, 2010)

Nice "pie" pic metal


----------



## niko084 (Apr 16, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Which board you using?



Asus M4A785TD-V Evo, also threw in a Green 9800GT for some F@H action.
Although I have to say I'm not impressed so far, it looks like my cheaper way more efficient GT240 cards pull better numbers.

****
NOT patiently awaiting the arrival on my i7 980x stuff today!


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 16, 2010)

niko084 said:


> Asus M4A785TD-V Evo, also threw in a Green 9800GT for some F@H action.
> Although I have to say I'm not impressed so far, it looks like my cheaper way more efficient GT240 cards pull better numbers.
> 
> ****
> NOT patiently awaiting the arrival on my i7 980x stuff today!



That 980x should be awesome for WCG...any plans of OCing it?


----------



## niko084 (Apr 17, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> That 980x should be awesome for WCG...any plans of OCing it?



Showed up, got a few pics, going to start putting it together shortly.
Yes I'm clocking the piss out of it 

Then for the points I'm gonna run Vantage on a 9400GT


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 17, 2010)

niko084 said:


> Showed up, got a few pics, going to start putting it together shortly.
> Yes I'm clocking the piss out of it
> 
> Then for the points I'm gonna run Vantage on a *9400GT*



Hell, I don't game and I have a better card (8800GTS G80)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 17, 2010)

Time for some Sta...  shit, sorry.  Time for some pie 







Can't forget the pie chart


----------



## HammerON (Apr 17, 2010)

Nice man ~ very nice


----------



## HammerON (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow- finally got some Cherry Pie





I know it won't last long with D.Law crunching (and I am glad you are)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 18, 2010)

Great job hammer, those i7's are paying off


----------



## Delta6326 (Apr 18, 2010)

this thread is almost going to make me start WCG again. I'm just to afraid for my parts


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 18, 2010)

Delta6326 said:


> this thread is almost going to make me start WCG again. I'm just to afraid for my parts


Oh come on, you know you want to.  Lots of people here willing to help out if needed. Always a need for another few more cores crunching.


----------



## msgclb (Apr 18, 2010)

Delta6326 said:


> this thread is almost going to make me start WCG again. I'm just to afraid for my parts



Could we have a mixed metaphor? This thread has shown me that my parts are not what they use to be.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 18, 2010)

Delta6326 said:


> this thread is almost going to make me start WCG again. I'm just to afraid for my parts



Scared for your parts?  Bro WCG will not blow anything up if the rig is not being pushed hard.  better to have a conservative stable overclock or stock than push the rig.  Plus you can set the usage, so no big deal really.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 18, 2010)

Delta6326 said:


> this thread is almost going to make me start WCG again. I'm just to afraid for my parts



There's no reason to be afraid as long as the computers are stable..hell, I crunch 24/7 on a laptop with no issues.  If you're worried, you can always set the CPU usage percent to something less than 100


----------



## HammerON (Apr 19, 2010)

Pie time:


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 19, 2010)

w00t i got pie


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 19, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Pie time:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100419/teampietoday.png
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100419/carmen-elektra-hot-women1.jpg



Congrats pie eaterz


----------



## HammerON (Apr 20, 2010)

Pie time:


----------



## MetalRacer (Apr 22, 2010)

Time for pie.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow, Tim has blueberry pie tonight!  Congratulations!


----------



## HammerON (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice job Tim


----------



## MetalRacer (Apr 23, 2010)

Time for pie.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 23, 2010)

She really makes any pie better


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh lord, my legs are trembling. 

Good job fatasses 


I owned everybody in the last update


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 23, 2010)

Nice CP!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 23, 2010)

Looks like having no Internet for a few days is actually worth it


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 23, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Looks like having no Internet for a few days is actually worth it



Eh, I'd rather have reliable internet, F@H will run out of work within 5 or 6 hours at most with no internet, and then I can't be on TPU either


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 23, 2010)

I have my iPhone for TPU


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 23, 2010)

great news. My i7 930 is up and running.
as soon as wcg lets me it will be crunching.
only at stook for now, must read more on overclocking intel.
temps are 22c ideal so it looks like I have room to get more power.

Also great news. My tech shop here in Edmonton has the new AMD 6 core chip, they just won't sell it to me untill the 27. That is my birthday and the nice people at casino just gave me more than enough for the chip.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 23, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> great news. My i7 930 is up and running.
> as soon as wcg lets me it will be crunching.
> only at stook for now, must read more on overclocking intel.
> temps are 22c ideal so it looks like I have room to get more power.
> ...



That's awesome!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 23, 2010)

That's awesome Mike


----------



## xvi (Apr 24, 2010)

I want pie, but all my rigs are teh slow. Rig sig + HD 3650 (gpu client), Pentium 4 2.0GHz and Pentium IIIe 1.0GHz (Linux) are all folding, but my pie days are still but a distant dream. Any tips on how I can pwn all teh noobs and become the folding king while still maintaining my college budget?

Also, the GPU client seems to only use one core on sig rig. Is there a SMP switch somewhere that I've missed?

Had to explain to my girlfriend why folding is awesome. I explained:
One, you get a score for doing nothing. The bigger your score, the more awesome you are.
Two, my room is freezing. Folding makes my room warmer.

Edit: Additionally, anyone know of a way to monitor multiple machines over the network? FahMon only seems to do local.

Second edit: Just started folding on my router. Add a Pentium 4 2.0GHz machine to the list.

Third edit: Anyone have a list of hardware and average points per day on what to expect? I'll be happy to start and maintain a "Distributed Computing Performance Index" thread if we don't have one.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 24, 2010)

Pie Time






anddddddddddddddd:


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 24, 2010)

Yay. My first piece of pie.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 24, 2010)

xvi said:


> I want pie, but all my rigs are teh slow. Rig sig + HD 3650 (gpu client), Pentium 4 2.0GHz and Pentium IIIe 1.0GHz (Linux) are all folding, but my pie days are still but a distant dream. Any tips on how I can pwn all teh noobs and become the folding king while still maintaining my college budget?
> 
> Also, the GPU client seems to only use one core on sig rig. Is there a SMP switch somewhere that I've missed?
> 
> ...



Ion has this thread for calculating PPD:
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=111026



blkhogan said:


> Yay. My first piece of pie.


Great job!!!!!!!!!

I noticed that for the first couple updates today POS was eating my pie:shadedshu
JK - way to go POS


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 24, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Pie Time
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100424/teampietoday.png
> 
> ...



Saw this and heard a thump from beneath my desk 

anyhow, good job guys


----------



## HammerON (Apr 24, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Saw this and heard a thump from beneath my desk
> 
> anyhow, good job guys



Uhm - what was that thump?????
Got a dog or something


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 24, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Uhm - what was that thump?????
> Got a dog or something



A cat but it wasn't in the room at the time


----------



## Wile E (Apr 24, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I have my iPhone for TPU



So why didn't you just tether?

And my desk lifted up a few inches on that last pie update.


----------



## niko084 (Apr 24, 2010)

ME angry.... Got a bad board out of the box, horribly failing drive controller keeps corrupting my OS install. 

Cost me 18 hours on an i3 @ 4.07 
Now to RMA


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 24, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Yay. My first piece of pie.



Aaah, you got the coveted spinach pie 
Almost as tasty as the cement pie I've had several days (8th place)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 24, 2010)

@hammer the only reason i was eating your pie was because D.law gave it to me 
he is helping me reach 1mill


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 24, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Aaah, you got the coveted spinach pie
> Almost as tasty as the cement pie I've had several days (8th place)


Mmmmmm...... spinach pie. My fav.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 24, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> @hammer the only reason i was eating your pie was because D.law gave it to me
> he is helping me reach 1mill



Yeah I remember reading that a while back
That is pretty cool of D.law to be helping you out like that


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 24, 2010)

niko084 said:


> ME angry.... Got a bad board out of the box, horribly failing drive controller keeps corrupting my OS install.
> 
> Cost me 18 hours on an i3 @ 4.07
> Now to RMA



That sucks man, thank god that hasn't happened to me yet, I'd be pissed as hell.  Good luck bro 



HammerON said:


> Yeah I remember reading that a while back
> That is pretty cool of D.law to be helping you out like that



That's what TPU is all about bro


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 24, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> That's what TPU is all about bro



This is what I love about TPU, members are willing to help other members reach milestones even though it provides them no personal benefit


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 24, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> This is what I love about TPU, members are willing to help other members reach milestones even though it provides them no personal benefit



It's the spirit and that's what matters 



Tight run for the last piece of pie


----------



## xvi (Apr 26, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Ion has this thread for calculating PPD:
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=111026



Thanks! Anything like this for Folding@Home and/or GPU clients?


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 26, 2010)

xvi said:


> Thanks! Anything like this for Folding@Home and/or GPU clients?



There's a program called FAHmon that tells you all sorts of info on your F@H client, including PPD and the point value of the work unit.  It's trivial to set up, it's all explained on the web site


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 26, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> It's the spirit and that's what matters
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The thrill of competition.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 26, 2010)

Yep, that was a close run for that last spot . If it wasn't for competition everybodies output would be less.  Competition is needed, we just know how to keep it friendly.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 26, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yep, that was a close run for that last spot . *If it wasn't for competition everybodies output would be less*.  Competition is needed, we just know how to keep it friendly.



that is true. If it wasn't for competition i would have the X2 240 still and not a i7


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 26, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> that is true. If it wasn't for competition i would have the X2 240 still and not a i7



Well, competition sounds like a good thing from this alone!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 26, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> that is true. If it wasn't for competition i would have the X2 240 still and not a i7



Yeah, it shouldn't be looked as a competition only since this is not, but it sure helps push people to building more hardware.  And if you can keep it friendly like us, it just makes the whole crunching experience funner to the fifth power


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 27, 2010)

PIE TIME 








I managed to keep some pie the whole day


----------



## HammerON (Apr 27, 2010)

Patty got Pie

Nice to have you back in the chart of pie'ism CP


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 27, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Patty got Pie
> 
> Nice to have you back in the chart of pie'ism CP



I was just lucky LOL, thanks though


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 27, 2010)

Ooh!
(and the pie is nice too )


----------



## HammerON (Apr 28, 2010)

Yummy PIE


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 28, 2010)

nice pies


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 28, 2010)

Damn CP. You and I are neck in neck for those last few pieces of pie.  Im going to have to fly to Florida, sneak into your apartment and shut your i7 off then steal your psu.


----------



## niko084 (Apr 28, 2010)

Heh, even I like the last pic!

My pie is going to fall fall fall, the i7 980x is off to it's new crunching home.
I sold off a AMD quad I had running and I'm short an i3 due to a bad mainboard....

New stuff on it's way, hold us up guys and keep crunchin hard!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 28, 2010)

You bet we will Niko  

@hogan
heck yeah bro, this is awesome.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 29, 2010)

Want some pie???







Oh and:


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 29, 2010)

Can we have another pic of Denise Milani with tonight's pie?


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 29, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Want some pie???
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100429/WOW.jpg
> 
> ...


Now thats my kinda pie baby.  Oh, there was a pie graph there also?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 29, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Can we have another pic of Denise Milani with tonight's pie?



x2


----------



## niko084 (Apr 29, 2010)

Well, I "WAS" going to put that i3 system together...

But alas, ANOTHER BAD BOARD.
Asus get your act together or I'll go buy INTEL boards.

And.... Got another on it's way....
Ordered a different model, they may have just had a bad batch, both boards had failing ICHs.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 30, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Can we have another pic of Denise Milani with tonight's pie?





Chicken Patty said:


> x2



O-tay 





and of course:


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 30, 2010)

HammerON said:


> O-tay
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100429/denise-milani-actiondenise-57.jpg
> 
> and of course:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100429/teampietoday040.png


Oh my........  Thank you God for the beautiful things you create.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 30, 2010)

That is......incredible!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 30, 2010)

bro, do you have like a membership to her site or something?


----------



## HammerON (Apr 30, 2010)

Uhm no
It's called Google and I use it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 30, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Uhm no
> It's called Google and I use it


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 30, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Uhm no
> It's called Google and I use it



Hmm... Google?  I've never heard of it


----------



## niko084 (Apr 30, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Hmm... Google?  I've never heard of it



http://lmgtfy.com/?q=What+is+google?


----------



## El Fiendo (May 1, 2010)

Holy crap! I want to get WCG pie simply because that's the closest I'll ever get to her. Freaking good motivator.


----------



## msgclb (May 1, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> Holy crap! I want to get WCG pie simply because that's the closest I'll ever get to her. Freaking good motivator.



Girls like guys with a face like yours. That is your face, right.


----------



## [Ion] (May 1, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> Holy crap! I want to get WCG pie simply because that's the closest I'll ever get to her. Freaking good motivator.



Well, that is the hope behind why we post these pics


----------



## El Fiendo (May 1, 2010)

msgclb said:


> Girls like guys with a face like yours.



You tell me.



Spoiler


----------



## blkhogan (May 2, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> You tell me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice.


----------



## msgclb (May 2, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> You tell me.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



It's obvious!


----------



## HammerON (May 3, 2010)

Sweet, seet PIE


----------



## [Ion] (May 3, 2010)

Very sweet!


----------



## HammerON (May 9, 2010)

It is Pie Time​










Way to go stanhemi


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 9, 2010)

HammerON said:


> It is Pie Time​
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100509/hot_chick.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100509/teampietoday.png
> ...



Great job to everyone who is helping out stan 



Who's that hammer?


----------



## HammerON (May 9, 2010)

I have no freak'n clue. But man is she freak'n HOT


----------



## niko084 (May 9, 2010)

HammerON said:


> I have no freak'n clue. But man is she freak'n HOT



True story. 

Still not getting the daily output I figured I should be getting... Going to have to check some systems tomorrow and see what's going on.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 9, 2010)

HammerON said:


> I have no freak'n clue. But man is she freak'n HOT



Dammit, not the kinda work I expected from you hammer, now get down and give me 20!  



niko084 said:


> True story.
> 
> Still not getting the daily output I figured I should be getting... Going to have to check some systems tomorrow and see what's going on.



Go to your WCG "My Grid" page and check the "results status".  Filter by "errored" and see if you have any there.  Any of your rigs overclocked?  If so it can be returning bad WU's and you are not getting credit for them.


----------



## HammerON (May 9, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Dammit, not the kinda work I expected from you hammer, now get down and give me 20!



Yes sir El Capitan


----------



## Mindweaver (May 10, 2010)

HammerON said:


> I have no freak'n clue. But man is she freak'n HOT



YES she is! lol  Keep them *coming*! hehehe I could have made that really dirty.. but i'll be good.. lol


----------



## MetalRacer (May 10, 2010)

HammerON said:


> It is Pie Time​
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100509/hot_chick.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100509/teampietoday.png
> ...



Is that beaver fur I see?


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 10, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> YES she is! lol  Keep them *coming*! hehehe I could have made that really dirty.. but i'll be good.. lol



  Good boy


----------



## HammerON (May 10, 2010)

*Time for some friggin PIE:*







Isn't that a sweet Mustang!!!






Congrats to stanhemi and D.Law for some awesome numbers


----------



## Mindweaver (May 10, 2010)

HammerON said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100510/1124160_600.jpg
> 
> Isn't that a sweet Mustang!!!
> 
> ...



I like the *Rear View* Mirrors on that one!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 10, 2010)

Awesome booty on that stang, yeah literally


----------



## niko084 (May 10, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Go to your WCG "My Grid" page and check the "results status".  Filter by "errored" and see if you have any there.  Any of your rigs overclocked?  If so it can be returning bad WU's and you are not getting credit for them.



They are all overclocked, I think one or two of them might be going into suspend 
They are all stable, get an error maybe 1-2 times a week but some projects are known to bug out and it's the same project, can't remember which one off hand though.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 10, 2010)

Well errors are not good, neither of my rig return errors and I run them all but the human protein ones which give nothing but errors.


----------



## HammerON (May 11, 2010)

I know it is not Christmas - but I couldn't resist!!!





Time for Pie


----------



## niko084 (May 11, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well errors are not good, neither of my rig return errors and I run them all but the human protein ones which give nothing but errors.



I believe that's the only one that ever errors out...

But I found my issue, half my blasted network went down...
Out with the Dlink switch, in with the 3Com


----------



## HammerON (May 12, 2010)

Pie time again


----------



## HammerON (May 15, 2010)

Come get some Pie


----------



## mjkmike (May 15, 2010)

niko084 numbers shot up big time.
looks like I might just get an 980 this summer so I can get pie.
I have been number 11, but that was before everyone upgraded.
Oh wait I upgraded too, but everything is crunching for Stan
just glad to hang on to spot 60.


----------



## niko084 (May 17, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> niko084 numbers shot up big time.
> looks like I might just get an 980 this summer so I can get pie.
> I have been number 11, but that was before everyone upgraded.
> Oh wait I upgraded too, but everything is crunching for Stan
> just glad to hang on to spot 60.



The 980x is gone and no longer crunching but it definitely put down some serious numbers on the crunch dyno!

I actually also just sold off an e6500 @ 3.4ghz, but replacing it with another i3 that I'm going to try to get up to around 4ghz, so that will add in some more points, been slowly swapping out everything for AMD quads and i3's.


----------



## [Ion] (May 17, 2010)

niko084 said:


> The 980x is gone and no longer crunching but it definitely put down some serious numbers on the crunch dyno!
> 
> I actually also just sold off an e6500 @ 3.4ghz, but replacing it with another i3 that I'm going to try to get up to around 4ghz, so that will add in some more points, been slowly swapping out everything for AMD quads and i3's.



How well do Clarkdale CPUs do in WCG?  I'm considering swapping out my X4 setup for an i3 setup for power consumption (OCed to at least 3.6ghz, hopefully 4ghz), but I don't want to loose much (any) PPD


----------



## vaiopup (May 17, 2010)

Ugh, power consumption.

£50 per week


----------



## vaiopup (May 17, 2010)

yuuuuuuuuuuummy, blueberry pie


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 18, 2010)

the pup is starting to get fat


----------



## HammerON (May 18, 2010)

Pie Time


----------



## niko084 (May 18, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> How well do Clarkdale CPUs do in WCG?  I'm considering swapping out my X4 setup for an i3 setup for power consumption (OCed to at least 3.6ghz, hopefully 4ghz), but I don't want to loose much (any) PPD



Well the one i3 @ 4.08ghz I have going right now is running around 2300 PPD but it is also running F@H with it's GTS250, it's on Windows 7 x64 and is very rarely ever touched.

PS. I would HANG those chicks for being on my those cars if they were mine... Scratching the paint.


----------



## [Ion] (May 18, 2010)

niko084 said:


> Well the one i3 @ 4.08ghz I have going right now is running around 2300 PPD but it is also running F@H with it's GTS250, it's on Windows 7 x64 and is very rarely ever touched.
> 
> PS. I would HANG those chicks for being on my those cars if they were mine... Scratching the paint.



Damn, that's awesome, especially for a dual core!  According to my PPD estimator, if I left my computer on 24/7 (I don't) at 3.4ghz I'd get 2100 PPD...so I wouldn't loose much (if any) going to a Clarkdale CPU


----------



## HammerON (May 19, 2010)

Yummy Pie! Way to go stanhemi


----------



## mjkmike (May 19, 2010)

I realy have to move to a place with a sandy beach


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 19, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> I realy have to move to a place with a sandy beach



and a hot babe like that


----------



## vaiopup (May 19, 2010)

I got the beach.....wifey won't let me have the babe


----------



## niko084 (May 19, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Damn, that's awesome, especially for a dual core!  According to my PPD estimator, if I left my computer on 24/7 (I don't) at 3.4ghz I'd get 2100 PPD...so I wouldn't loose much (if any) going to a Clarkdale CPU



They are really surprising chips... I'm starting to wonder how they stack up against a core2quad... I might have to clock one equal to my q9550 and see what kinda numbers I get in games, benchmarks, encoding etc... I honestly think they might be a tad quicker, especially being I am yet to fail to bring one up to 3.8 even on cheaper mAtx boards. And I have been using the i3 530 in all my i3 builds to date.


----------



## [Ion] (May 19, 2010)

niko084 said:


> They are really surprising chips... I'm starting to wonder how they stack up against a core2quad... I might have to clock one equal to my q9550 and see what kinda numbers I get in games, benchmarks, encoding etc... I honestly think they might be a tad quicker, especially being I am yet to fail to bring one up to 3.8 even on cheaper mAtx boards. And I have been using the i3 530 in all my i3 builds to date.



Well I'd say clock-for-clock they'd be slower...clock-for-clock my X4 955 is clearly faster. With a 600mhz disadvantage (18%), it gets within 10% of the PPD, and from what I've read the Yorkfield Core 2 Quads are faster still (My X4 955 @ 3.4 is about as fast as a Q9550 @ 2.9).  But considering the clocks they reach, I'm very impressed


----------



## niko084 (May 19, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Well I'd say clock-for-clock they'd be slower...clock-for-clock my X4 955 is clearly faster. With a 600mhz disadvantage (18%), it gets within 10% of the PPD, and from what I've read the Yorkfield Core 2 Quads are faster still (My X4 955 @ 3.4 is about as fast as a Q9550 @ 2.9).  But considering the clocks they reach, I'm very impressed



Aww good to know, you can't push the i3 530 much higher than 4ghz safely either.. The memory controller just needs too much voltage to be safe from everything I read.


----------



## [Ion] (May 20, 2010)

niko084 said:


> Aww good to know, you can't push the i3 530 much higher than 4ghz safely either.. The memory controller just needs too much voltage to be safe from everything I read.



So would 4-4.2ghz be a reasonable target on a Gigabyte P55M-UD2 (current board I'm considering) under a H50 (with the i3 530)?  I don't want anything insane, just a nice 4GHZ (or a bit more)


----------



## niko084 (May 20, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> So would 4-4.2ghz be a reasonable target on a Gigabyte P55M-UD2 (current board I'm considering) under a H50 (with the i3 530)?  I don't want anything insane, just a nice 4GHZ (or a bit more)



I have gotten a few stable up around 4.2* but the IMC voltage starts getting a bit high, and from what I have come to find, high IMC voltage on the 32nm's is suicide...

I guess only time will tell, but for now I'm keeping mine low just to play it safe.

They run really cool, I have them at 4ghz on Xig 963's the 3 heatpipe 92mm sinks with the single fans, even at lower speeds and they run cool.

Given that board I haven't used it but guessing you should be able to do 3.8-4.0ghz without any trouble, I would venture.


----------



## vaiopup (May 21, 2010)

For personal financial reasons I have to scale back my crunching operation.
U.K utility costs are evil.....Should hit my mil tonight then it's time to think about de-rigging a little.

It's been fun riding with you guys.......keep up the good work 
I'll be a crunching something, somewhere


----------



## Orakk (May 25, 2010)

Safe journeys vaio,

I'll be hangin' about till we at least get the big red chunk to the 2mil mark then I must return to the ranch.


----------



## HammerON (May 25, 2010)

Time for some Pie


----------



## HammerON (May 26, 2010)

It be that time for PIE
Black Panther got some pie


----------



## HammerON (May 27, 2010)

Well ~ it be that time!!!
For some Pie


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 27, 2010)

oh god, that pie is just lovely


----------



## Mindweaver (May 28, 2010)

HammerOn You da Man!


----------



## HammerON (May 28, 2010)

Thank ya


----------



## HammerON (May 29, 2010)

I was too late to capture today's pie chart...

But what the hell:


----------



## msgclb (May 29, 2010)

HammerON said:


> I was too late to capture today's pie chart...
> 
> But what the hell:Including the HammerOn Special:
> 
> ...


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 29, 2010)

This is by far my favorite thread


----------



## HammerON (May 30, 2010)

I am in need of some PIE

Oh and:





Thanks msgclb for the help


----------



## vaiopup (Jun 3, 2010)

http://img.techpowerup.org/100529/pamela-anderson.jpg[/QUOTE]

Nice, erm, heatspreaders


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## HammerON (Jun 4, 2010)

PIE time


----------



## mjkmike (Jun 4, 2010)

Smaller is better for that but not when you what a slice of pie

One day I will have some pie and I would like it to be lemmon.


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 4, 2010)

Lime pie is good too


----------



## niko084 (Jun 4, 2010)

Going for cherry pie today!


----------



## bogmali (Jun 4, 2010)

OMG I got pie 

That is how long it has been since I went on teh PIE dietrolleyes:


----------



## HammerON (Jun 12, 2010)

PIE time:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 12, 2010)

Name please


----------



## bogmali (Jun 12, 2010)

Nice one Hammer........


----------



## HammerON (Jun 12, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Name please



I believe her name is Jennifer Walcott...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 12, 2010)

HammerON said:


> I believe her name is Jennifer Walcott...



She's a goddess!


----------



## trt740 (Jun 13, 2010)

my god don't post that stuff makes my nutts hurt


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 13, 2010)

trt740 said:


> my god don't post that stuff makes my nutts hurt



 I just didn't wanna say it, but I don't feel lonely about saying that anymore.


----------



## bogmali (Jun 13, 2010)

trt740 said:


> my god don't post that stuff makes my nutts hurt me change my underwear




Fixed


----------



## HammerON (Jun 13, 2010)

Hungry for some PIE????


----------



## mjkmike (Jun 13, 2010)

D.law must have missed His cherry Pie for the past few weeks.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 13, 2010)

I want her pie    stanhemi not getting pie can only mean one thing.


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Jun 13, 2010)

HammerON said:


> PIE time:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100612/jennifer_walcott_no_no_pants.jpg



NICE PIC HammerON!


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 14, 2010)

No pie for yesterday?


----------



## HammerON (Jun 14, 2010)

jellyrole said:


> No pie for yesterday?



Patience my friend...


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 14, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Patience my friend...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100614/jennifer_walcott_00.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100614/teampietoday.png



Paintshop? 229,093 is only good for 10th place? I will never get pie again 

Edit: Ups, crunching, not folding, my bad.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 15, 2010)

Nice pie HammerON!


----------



## HammerON (Jun 15, 2010)

Let's stay on topic here:


----------



## hat (Jun 15, 2010)

Looks like either Stanhemi crunchers are going home, or D.Law has new toys...

Has our team average been above normal the past few days?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 15, 2010)

hat said:


> Looks like either Stanhemi crunchers are going home, or D.Law has new toys...
> 
> Has our team average been above normal the past few days?



dlaw's numbers appear to have gone up a bit, but stanhemi's number have been low for some time now.


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 19, 2010)

bump


----------



## HammerON (Jun 19, 2010)

Pie Time


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 19, 2010)

I love hammers pie posting, 2nd to none!


----------



## HammerON (Jun 20, 2010)

Staying with the Jennifer Walcott pics:

PIE TIME


----------



## HammerON (Jun 22, 2010)

Time for some pie


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## HammerON (Jun 23, 2010)

And for Pie tonight...
Ahh ~ it is Jennifer again


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 23, 2010)

again


----------



## HammerON (Jun 24, 2010)

Pie Time again with a new flavor


----------



## mjkmike (Jun 25, 2010)

I think I smell some Pie today


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 26, 2010)

mmmm, it does smell good!


----------



## HammerON (Jun 26, 2010)

Come get some Pie


----------



## mjkmike (Jun 26, 2010)

I got some pie again


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 26, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> I got some pie again



Keep getting fat, it's a good thing in WCG to get fat off the pie


----------



## HammerON (Jun 28, 2010)

PIE


----------



## mjkmike (Jun 28, 2010)

Almost dropped my pie when I saw this one.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 28, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> Almost dropped my pie when I saw this one.



It's just not fair what hammer does to us


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 2, 2010)

I had some cherry pie early this morning!  GREASEMONKEY has taken it back!  GREASEMONKEY you're a power house brotha!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 2, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> I had some cherry pie early this morning!  GREASEMONKEY has taken it back!  GREASEMONKEY you're a power house brotha!



He's stepped up a lot lately, what has he added, does anyone now?


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Jul 2, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> He's stepped up a lot lately, what has he added, does anyone now?



 Sorry to burst your bubble cappy.I'm actually down 2 cores from my peak output last month.
So i have'nt stepped it up at all.Which can only mean one thing  If you know what i mean!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 2, 2010)

GREASEMONKEY said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble cappy.I'm actually down 2 cores from my peak output last month.
> So i have'nt stepped it up at all.Which can only mean one thing  If you know what i mean!



I know what you mean, I don't remember the numbers from before, but we seem to be doing pretty good still so that's what made me seem like you had added some more cores.  Anyhow you are doing a fantastic job bro


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 2, 2010)

i remember when i got pie.. I want pie again  
tempted to sell my WCing so i can add another quad, but i don't like air cooling anymore.

EDIT:good news is i have an interview on the 8th starting pay is only $9.25hr but that should help me pay for what i need to pay off and get another rig... if i get the job that is.


----------



## onepost (Jul 2, 2010)

must have been a slow day today because i got pie


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 2, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i remember when i got pie.. I want pie again
> tempted to sell my WCing so i can add another quad, but i don't like air cooling anymore.
> 
> EDIT:good news is i have an interview on the 8th starting pay is only $9.25hr but that should help me pay for what i need to pay off and get another rig... if i get the job that is.



makes me want to sell my car to add a few quads


----------



## HammerON (Jul 2, 2010)

Pie time


----------



## mjkmike (Jul 3, 2010)

I think Mindweaver just got cherry pie for the day.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 3, 2010)

First cherry pie I've had in a long time! 

WOW I crunched 26,434 points yesterday! That's a record for me!  Oh and I added a "P D 930 3.0Ghz w\ HT" Thursday! Old rig but wasn't bad when they came out. Intel NetBurst sux'd ass! hehehe But this was one of the better chips based on NetBurst.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 3, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> First cherry pie I've had in a long time!
> 
> WOW I crunched 26,434 points yesterday! That's a record for me!  Oh and I added a "P D 930 3.0Ghz w\ HT" Thursday! Old rig but wasn't bad when they came out. Intel NetBurst sux'd ass! hehehe But this was one of the better chips based on NetBurst.



Those are some impressive numbers bro


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 3, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Those are some impressive numbers bro



Thanks Bro!


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Jul 3, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Those are some impressive numbers bro



Very Nice Mindweaver


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 3, 2010)

Thanks Bro!


----------



## mjkmike (Jul 3, 2010)

Give me time and I will be up there with you big guys.

  Remember I just started crunching this year.


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Jul 3, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> Give me time and I will be up there with you big guys.
> 
> Remember I just started crunching this year.



 And your putting out some awesome #'s


----------



## mjkmike (Jul 5, 2010)

Looks close for cherry pie today.

I hope you get it Mind.

I have to be happy with third place.

Crunch on and crunch Hard.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 8, 2010)

My #'s have been pretty strong lately now with both rigs up to speed  over 5k already today and some pie 







I'm doing stuff backwards   I just added two 8800 GTS's for folding in the summer, normally when people scale down.  It's hot as hell in my room now!


----------



## mjkmike (Jul 9, 2010)

I think Stan will like the cherry pie.
Great job all still crunching for him.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 9, 2010)

Great job all!


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh how I yearn to one day indulge in a delectable slice of crunching pie. Who knows if that sacred day will ever come to pass 

Profound work gentlemen.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks soylent and mind


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks bro


----------



## HammerON (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks CP for posting pie


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 10, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Thanks CP for posting pie



No problem, but you are missing todays.  I can do it, but your pie postings bring a little treat   A treat we all want to see, so move yo ass


----------



## HammerON (Jul 11, 2010)

I know I posted this one a ways back...
But I had to post this again


----------



## HammerON (Jul 14, 2010)

Hungry?
Have some delicious Pie











Nice job pie eaters


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 14, 2010)

i got pie the other day  
Hammer would you mind posting some Alison Angel for some pie? That is if you find her attractive enough to want her as pie


----------



## mjkmike (Jul 23, 2010)

Hammer must still be fishing so time for pie from mjkmike











Great job all


----------



## mjkmike (Jul 27, 2010)

Pie time again with a twist.  Find the girl in the pick.











I will show everything next post

Great job to all


----------



## HammerON (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks for posting Pie mjkmike
Been reall busy recently (yes - that includes fishing)!!!


----------



## mjkmike (Jul 29, 2010)

Pie time again, with a shot from another angel so you can see the girl.










Great job everyone.


----------



## HammerON (Jul 29, 2010)

Very cool!!!
So her butt is the noise of the tiger

But sorry~





Pie time bitches!!!


----------



## HammerON (Jul 31, 2010)

Old school Pie!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 31, 2010)

Holy crap, how did I get up there?


----------



## mjkmike (Jul 31, 2010)

I think there will be a bunch of new members getting pie for the next month.  To all welcome and get fat on you're slice and come back soon for another.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 31, 2010)

Yep, we'll see some peeps pushing hard now


----------



## mjkmike (Aug 5, 2010)

Great to see the new members in the pie club.


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 5, 2010)

Yes our "new" member Fits has fired up his PS2  and our moderator must have OC'ed her CPU to the extreme . Good job Bow


----------



## mjkmike (Aug 8, 2010)

Thought I would post Pie again.











Great job all


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 8, 2010)

i miss stan yo


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 8, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> Thought I would post Pie again.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100808/Jennifer-Walcott-23.jpg
> 
> ...



You took hammers job, but you doing well so far 



Solaris17 said:


> i miss stan yo



Heard anything about him?


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 8, 2010)

negative :/


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 9, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> negative :/



Me neither


----------



## mjkmike (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm not trying to take Hammers job.  I just thought I'd help out.











Crunch on and Crunch Harder.


----------



## ERazer (Aug 9, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> I'm not trying to take Hammers job.  I just thought I'd help out.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100808/jennifer_ellison_5.jpg
> 
> ...




u doing great! whose dat? btw


----------



## mjkmike (Aug 9, 2010)

Jennifer Ellison.


----------



## ERazer (Aug 9, 2010)

me like! /drool


----------



## HammerON (Aug 9, 2010)

It is a volunteer postition
Have at it mjmike (you are doing a fine job)


----------



## mjkmike (Aug 10, 2010)

Helping Again.











Great job all

I think some new people will show up real soon.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 10, 2010)

Lovely pie


----------



## MetalRacer (Aug 11, 2010)

Time for pie.


----------



## Flak (Aug 11, 2010)

Aww so glad to be back and getting PIE.  We'll see what the energy bill says about the crunching this time....


----------



## MetalRacer (Aug 11, 2010)

Flak said:


> Aww so glad to be back and getting PIE.  We'll see what the energy bill says about the crunching this time....



That's the spirit.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 11, 2010)

welcome back flak   We sure missed you


----------



## HammerON (Aug 11, 2010)

MetalRacer said:


> Time for pie.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100810/denise-milani-guitar-3.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100810/teampietoday8_10_10.png



Thanks Metal


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 12, 2010)




----------



## ERazer (Aug 12, 2010)

midnite pie nice! gj bud


----------



## twilyth (Aug 12, 2010)

In 15th place today.  Hmmm, there might be some ass pie (10th place) in my future.  I can hope.


----------



## HammerON (Aug 12, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> http://i40.tinypic.com/9fo1s9.jpg
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/T77snapshot/pie.jpg



Nicely done kind sir


----------



## Bow (Aug 13, 2010)

Got some pie today! with some help 







I would trade it for an hour with anyone in the pics above, just dont tell the wife.


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 13, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> http://i40.tinypic.com/9fo1s9.jpg
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/T77snapshot/pie.jpg



Kickass brotha!


----------



## Wile E (Aug 13, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> http://i40.tinypic.com/9fo1s9.jpg
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/T77snapshot/pie.jpg



Mmmmmmmmmmm, Misa Campo. /Homer voice


----------



## MetalRacer (Aug 13, 2010)

Bow said:


> Got some pie today! with some help
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100812/47.jpg
> 
> I would trade it for an hour with anyone in the pics above, just dont tell the wife.



Congrats Bow.

How about a little something to go with that pie.


----------



## HammerON (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 15, 2010)

Wow I have never seen an even pie before...weird

Congrats to all the new pie's


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 15, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Wow I have never seen an even pie before...weird
> 
> Congrats to all the new pie's
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/T77snapshot/evenpie.jpg



I believe those are for the ones outta the top 100


----------



## mjkmike (Aug 15, 2010)

always  but great job to those in the 101


----------



## Flak (Aug 15, 2010)

That's not the "real" pie chart... That's how it looks during calculation before the "real" pie chart is created.


----------



## KieX (Aug 15, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Wow I have never seen an even pie before...weird
> 
> Congrats to all the new pie's
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/T77snapshot/evenpie.jpg



From my recent looking into scores for the contest, those appear to be the last 10 usernames to join the team. The 10% is just the 100% divided by 10. Think this appears when Free-DC hasn't updated overnight. Normally need to wait to 6am GMT for the scores when that happens.

But it's a good reminder of who our newest members are, so I'll celebrate that!


----------



## mjkmike (Aug 16, 2010)

I have had too much beer to post pie any takers?


----------



## msgclb (Aug 16, 2010)

Congratulations to the members of the pie club.







Although the pie hasn't come out of the oven across the hall it looks like bogmali and stanhemi are sure bets to win for top users of electricity tonight!

I noticed this lurking around so I'm sure the scout won't mind.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 16, 2010)

Early christmas?  Don't mind at all


----------



## msgclb (Aug 22, 2010)

What happened to the Pie baker?

I believe this is pie for...
*Aug 21, 2010 Pie!*


----------



## mjkmike (Aug 23, 2010)

Time for Pie.











Congrats and keep crunching


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 23, 2010)

strawberry pie eh


----------



## mjkmike (Aug 27, 2010)

Moggy should have pie when I get more time to find something new.











Great Crunching Team.


----------



## mjkmike (Aug 28, 2010)

Time for pie.











26,709 points for Moggy.  You just have to love this team.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 28, 2010)

was up to like 23.5 % ealier haha


----------



## mjkmike (Aug 28, 2010)

That my friend is a good thing though.  Means are numbers are up all together.


----------



## twilyth (Aug 31, 2010)

*GOT ME SOME ASS PIE BITCHES!!!  OH YEAAAAAHHHHH!!!*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 31, 2010)

^^^good job


----------



## mjkmike (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm back on that pie diet a few members are trying.  I hope to hit the mill in the next month or two.












Congrats to Garry again and to the TEAM for showing that we are all champs.  Crunch on and Crunch Hard.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 2, 2010)

do you have that one in regular wallpaper size?


----------



## mjkmike (Sep 2, 2010)

Sorry no,  but her name is Monica Bellucci and she has lots of wall paper pics.  I just love B&W from time to time.
Got to log off and update 4 computers then sleep for 4 hours before work.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 2, 2010)

beautiful pie


----------



## mjkmike (Sep 3, 2010)

Why is GREASEMONKEY missing from pie?


----------



## twilyth (Sep 3, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> Why is GREASEMONKEY missing from pie?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100902/pie.jpg



He must have some rigs down or is having trouble getting results reported.

Just FYI, the pie chart is generated after each update, which happens about every 6 hours at 4am, 10am, 4pm and 10pm.  It is the 4am update that gives you the actual stats for the previous day.  I guess we use the 10pm update since it's more convenient - but it doesn't really tell you who the top 10 for the day are.


----------



## HammerON (Sep 3, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> Why is GREASEMONKEY missing from pie?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100902/pie.jpg



You forgot something:shadedshu


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 3, 2010)

who is that?


----------



## HammerON (Sep 3, 2010)

I think it is Penny Mathis...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 3, 2010)

:d


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 3, 2010)




----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 3, 2010)

Very Nice HammerON!


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Sep 4, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> Why is GREASEMONKEY missing from pie?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100902/pie.jpg



Had them all shut down for 3 days while me and my wife had a 3 day bender for our 26th anniversary out of town.


----------



## bogmali (Sep 4, 2010)

GREASEMONKEY said:


> Had them all shut down for 3 days while me and my wife had a 3 day bender for our 26th anniversary out of town.



That's great Homie.....Glad to hear that everything is groovy


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 4, 2010)

haha sounds nice  

hope you guys had alot of fun, thats the spirit


----------



## Wile E (Sep 5, 2010)

bogmali said:


> That's great Homie.....Glad to hear that everything is groovy



Did you just use homie and groovy in the same post?

Don't ever do that again.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 13, 2010)

This hasn't been updated in a bit, so let's get it rollin' with some Amanda Holden.  Sorry, was watching some clips on you tube today of Britain's Got Talent, or I do this everyday so I found something appealing about Amanda Holden, one of the judges.  Not the hottest around, but she can serve me some of her pie


----------



## HammerON (Sep 14, 2010)

Pie Time


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 14, 2010)

So the pie thread got rollin' again.


----------



## HammerON (Sep 15, 2010)

Just for a bit CP


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 15, 2010)

ill take that


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 20, 2010)

This pic is kinda photoshopped, but the chicks is hot!  having said that...


...here is todays pie serving. 









We see mjkmike taking some cherry pie from mindweaver for a change.  Good job dude


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Sep 20, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100919/Capture148.jpg
> This pic is kinda photoshopped, but the chicks is hot!  having said that...
> 
> 
> ...



Atta boy mjkmike, on the Cherry pie.  Very nice #'s


----------



## HammerON (Sep 21, 2010)

PIE


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 21, 2010)

i had no idea you guys were crunching for a nice fap fap fap. perhaps take it to generalnonsense?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 21, 2010)

mods needs to get away from here, its our hiding place lol


----------



## HammerON (Sep 21, 2010)

My bad. I will just post the pie chart from now on


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Sep 21, 2010)

I would post a quote and rebuttal,but i have fear of tarnishing my infractionless record.
I think i can safely say why i like the WCG section of the forums the most though.Everyone here is like a Big Happy Family! Everyone always gets along without any hassles and enjoys it when they can help one another out.There is no fanboyism or arguing about hardware we may chose to crunch with.Just as long as we crunch,we are all good with each other.And no one ever has to go run to daddy to take control of a situation. Which is good because we all know he has much more DRAMA in some of the other sections of TPU.
 And to keep on topic......ATTTA BOY on the Cherry pie Mindweaver.
 CRUNCH ON!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 22, 2010)

Today's Pie 

Today we see Tim (POSPC) grabbing a small slice of pie, been a while since we last saw him up there.  Good job Tim.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 22, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> i had no idea you guys were crunching for a nice fap fap fap. perhaps take it to generalnonsense?



They were previously given permission to post a pic with the pie chart, as long as it's only with the pie chart, and stays reasonable.

 Have you got pie today? - Page 47


----------



## ERazer (Sep 22, 2010)

wtg tim!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 22, 2010)

Wile E said:


> They were previously given permission to post a pic with the pie chart, as long as it's only with the pie chart, and stays reasonable.
> 
> Have you got pie today? - Page 47



now give us our pie bakers......NAAAAWWWW


----------



## HammerON (Sep 22, 2010)

Wile E said:


> They were previously given permission to post a pic with the pie chart, as long as it's only with the pie chart, and stays reasonable.
> 
> Have you got pie today? - Page 47



I thought we were but couldn't remember...
Shit I am getting old


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 22, 2010)

GREASEMONKEY said:


> ATTTA BOY on the Cherry pie Mindweaver.
> CRUNCH ON!!!!!!!!



Not been in here in a few days..lol Thanks brotha!  I've had some rigs down for a few days.. But I will have them back up by the weekend. I'm itching to build something else or replace an older rig with a newer one. 

EDIT: I already miss hammerON's pie bakers!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 23, 2010)

Here's today's pie.  Mike who has had Cherry pie for two days straight drops down to third for today by a considerable margin.  Wonder what happened?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 23, 2010)

still got a pretty good piece 

maybe one of the rigs were down today?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 23, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> still got a pretty good piece
> 
> maybe one of the rigs were down today?



Oh he sure did.  Maybe he can come in here and post what's going on?


----------



## mjkmike (Sep 23, 2010)

I think it was because of some long work units on most rigs 10+ hours, that and i got lucky getting cherry pie.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 23, 2010)

Either way you are doing a great job!


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 23, 2010)

hell yea good job mjkmike!  Keep up the good work bro!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 24, 2010)

Today's Pie:

Today we have GREASEMOKEY taking the slice of cherry pie by only FOUR points, just FOUR!  Mind weaver won't be happy since he confessed to me that if it ain't cherry, he don't want it! .  Anyhow, the rest looks about the same with KieX & Niko084 trading spots between 8th and 9th, then twilyth grabbing the last itty bity slice of pie left!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 24, 2010)

now that we cant have babes, then we must have that little story everyday 

me like


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 24, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> now that we cant have babes, then we must have that little story everyday
> 
> me like



Meh, don't want any issues, get me?  F@H Team does the story thing, so why not.  Bit interesting if you ask me.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 24, 2010)

i like it  

but yeah, i fully understand you, allthough im a bit mad about it all, but f-it

'keep up with the good stories


----------



## Wile E (Sep 24, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> now that we cant have babes, then we must have that little story everyday
> 
> *me like*


Not me. Bring back the fookin boobs, dammit!


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 24, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Today's Pie:
> 
> Today we have GREASEMOKEY taking the slice of cherry pie by only FOUR points, just FOUR!  Mind weaver won't be happy since he confessed to me that if it ain't cherry, he don't want it! .  Anyhow, the rest looks about the same with KieX & Niko084 trading spots between 8th and 9th, then twilyth grabbing the last itty bity slice of pie left!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100924/Capture155.jpg



Lol good stuff! It looks like my Q6600 is down with a few smaller ones... i'll check on it today.  Good job GREASEMONKEY!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 25, 2010)

..and today's pie.

Today we see GREASEMONKEY drop down to notches  settling in for some Blueberry pie while Mind and mjkmike move up in the same order they were yesterday.  The rest seems similar only that KieX moves up another two spots.  To finish off the pie, Lampmaster squeezes in and knocks down yesterday crum holder twilyth.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 26, 2010)

Today we are pretty much identical to yesterday just that Niko084 fell out of the pie chart and MStenholm came in to nab some pie.  Good job everyone, nice to see some members getting their slice here and there


----------



## HammerON (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks CP for keeping this thread going


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 26, 2010)

hmm what about anime babes? is that too much?


----------



## claylomax (Sep 26, 2010)

MetalRacer said:


> Time for pie.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091120/denise_milani_pictures_01.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091120/teampietoday 11_19_09.png



Was this the first chick picture on this thread? I'm just curious.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 26, 2010)

oh boy


----------



## HammerON (Sep 26, 2010)

Pie:


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 26, 2010)

whats her name?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 26, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> whats her name?



I don't know, was too drunk to remember her name last night, oh well.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 27, 2010)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 27, 2010)

Today's pie:


----------



## mjkmike (Sep 27, 2010)

Great job 3xploit.  I hope you come back for more pie soon.


----------



## mjkmike (Sep 28, 2010)

They came down on the FS thread also.  We must need a rolling on this.
sorry for the double post.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 28, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I don't know, was too drunk to remember her name last night, oh well.


like i have never said that before


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 28, 2010)

lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 28, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> like i have never said that before



I'm sure we can all relate in that way


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 28, 2010)

Todays Pie:

We got another new member with his first dose of pie.  Congrats toast2004 .  Lampmaster is also up there pretty high in the chart.  MStenholm is there two days in a row now, and mjkmike trades places with GREASEMOKEY for runner up after Mindweaver.  Good job pie lovers


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 29, 2010)

Today's Pie:

Well not much going on today in the pie chart, GREASEMONKEY trades places again with mjkmike back up to 2nd and we see Niko084 coming back into the chart for some pie goodness.

We also see Metalracer coming back for pie, had been a bit since we had seen him up there.  Welcome back buddy.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 29, 2010)

Looks good 

You need pie again CP


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 29, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Looks good
> 
> You need pie again CP


I know dude


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 29, 2010)

I got a small taste of pie the other day. I want pie again  it's going to keep itching at me till i get it. 

Time to go apply for a few jobs and hope i get one so i can get me some pie (more then 1 type of pie,got a new gf but haven't had the $$$ to really take her out )


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 29, 2010)

gl Tim 

Assuming I can get my dad to let me start folding again (might be able to as it cools off around here) I might pick up a pair of 460s for the i7.....that and the 260_192 would be 25-30k for FAH and the i7 is ~4.5-5k for WCG 

That would be nice


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 29, 2010)

only had pie once lol XD

that was in the beginning when i had the i7


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 29, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> only had pie once lol XD
> 
> that was in the beginning when i had the i7



a i7 doesn't get you pie anymore. I have had pie before when i had alot of rigs going. but down sized to just the i7 and took alittle of a loss in points. 
maybe a i7 and a x6 would get me some pie


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 29, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> only had pie once lol XD
> 
> that was in the beginning when i had the i7


But now you want more, right?  So it's successful, it will (hopefully) drive you to upgrade  


p_o_s_pc said:


> a i7 doesn't get you pie anymore. I have had pie before when i had alot of rigs going. but down sized to just the i7 and took alittle of a loss in points.
> maybe a i7 and a x6 would get me some pie



That should deffo be enough.  I had pie a couple times with CPs help, my goal is to get it sometimes, and be at ~5k daily regardless


----------



## ERazer (Sep 29, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> my goal is to get it sometimes, and be at ~5k daily regardless



right on bud!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 29, 2010)

i dont have a goal, not with this cpu lol XD

i do around 1500 sometimes 2000 if i sleep alot 

i might have something inbound soon


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 29, 2010)

ERazer said:


> right on bud!


I'm debating how to allocate my resources, I figure that I should be able to get ~2k from duals @ work, ~2k from my X4 955, and then ~2.5-5k from my i7, depending on how much it's on.  And then some from my laptop.  So 5k shouldn't be hard 


(FIH) The Don said:


> i dont have a goal, not with this cpu lol XD
> 
> i do around 1500 sometimes 2000 if i sleep alot
> 
> i might have something inbound soon



That should have no issue getting 2k+ daily 

My 860 @ 3,83ghz can get ~4.5k if I don't use it for anything else and run FAAH, HFCC or HCMD2....it doesn't fare so well (~3.5k) with C4CW & HCC


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 30, 2010)

Today's Pie:

Pretty much the same as yesterday's only that vaio has recently joined us for a bit and has bumped Niko084 from the last slice of pie.  Good job fatso's!


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks to a very kind monkey, I should be a pie eater


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 30, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Thanks to a very kind money, I should be a pie eater



What do you mean?


----------



## msgclb (Sep 30, 2010)

Isn't a pup suppose to chase a squirrel and not the other way around.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 30, 2010)

msgclb said:


> Isn't a pup suppose to chase a squirrel and not the other way around.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100930/WCG 2010-09-30-MorningPie-1.jpg



This is one unique pup, get it right!


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 30, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> What do you mean?



Sorry, meant to say monkey :shadedshu 

GREASEMONKEY is giving me some help


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 30, 2010)

ahh good


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 30, 2010)

Yeah, I'm excited, he said he's going to help me get pie 



And _hopefully_, I'll be able to get pie by myself sometimes once I get more stuff running


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 30, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Yeah, I'm excited, he said he's going to help me get pie
> 
> 
> 
> And _hopefully_, I'll be able to get pie by myself sometimes once I get more stuff running



TPU is amazing isn't it?


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 30, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> TPU is amazing isn't it?



Sure is  

That's why I'm still here, over a year after I joined


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 30, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Sure is
> 
> That's why I'm still here, over a year after I joined



February will be the start of my 3rd year.


----------



## ERazer (Sep 30, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> February will be the start of my 3rd year.



october for me, 1yr in TPU and WCG


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 30, 2010)

ERazer said:


> october for me, 1yr in TPU and WCG



  Your anniversary is just around the corner.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 30, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> February will be the start of my 3rd year.


Wow!


ERazer said:


> october for me, 1yr in TPU and WCG



Not much longer 

I started WCG July last year, joined here in Sept


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 1, 2010)

Todays Pie:

The pup gets knocked down into 2nd and is prohibited his slice of cherry pie.  Pretty much the rest is just members moving up and down so nothing much really to talk about.  Good job pie eaters


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 1, 2010)

Nicely done Pup!


----------



## mjkmike (Oct 1, 2010)

@ Ion,  heard you will be getting a slice soon.  Great job and for one like you we just might break a rule. To the rest of the team crunch hard and crunch harder.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 1, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> @ Ion,  heard you will be getting a slice soon.  Great job and for one like you we just might break a rule. To the rest of the team crunch hard and crunch harder.



I'm certainly hoping to 

Would be nice, I haven't had any in months now


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 1, 2010)

Kickass job msgclb! and pup!  Good job to all the pie eaters and the rest of the team! Everybody is doing a kickass job! toast:


----------



## msgclb (Oct 1, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Kickass job msgclb! and pup!  Good job to all the pie eaters and the rest of the team! Everybody is doing a kickass job! toast:



I believe the reason for my best point production is the Computing for Clean Water project. On my Linux rigs they run at a 2 1/2 to 3 hour clip.
I've usually shut 2 of them down during the day because my outside temps have been in the upper 80sF but for a week it has only gone up to around 80F. If it wasn't for this challenge I'd shut them down when it gets to 75F outside. That's when these rigs start to make my life miserable.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 1, 2010)

msgclb said:


> I believe the reason for my best point production is the Computing for Clean Water project. On my Linux rigs they run at a 2 1/2 to 3 hour clip.
> I've usually shut 2 of them down during the day because my outside temps have been in the upper 80sF but for a week it has only gone up to around 80F. If it wasn't for this challenge I'd shut them down when it gets to 75F outside. That's when these rigs start to make my life miserable.



Yea I'm ready for cooler weather myself... I've got a heat pump just for my computer room to keep it cool... and i don't think it cuts off at all..lol  but it keeps my computer room 68f - 70f. 

I wish you cooler weather bro! So you can keep crunching harder!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 1, 2010)

I need the cooler weather fast too!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 1, 2010)

It's in the upper 70s here 

Getting down into the upper 40s at night, so at least in terms of heat output, crunching on my sig rig is a non-issue


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 1, 2010)

its 65f here today and is supposed to be 46f tonight 
so that means i will be crunching and folding tonight.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 2, 2010)

87ºf today, and it was a super cool day to be honest.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 2, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> its 65f here today and is supposed to be 46f tonight
> so that means i will be crunching and folding tonight.


Lucky!!!


Chicken Patty said:


> 87ºf today, and it was a super cool day to be honest.



Damn, that sucks 

It should cool off a lot there within 2 weeks, it's really been within the past week-10days that it's been cool here

Even w/ all 3 rigs crunching, my room is still pleasantly cool (63F outside ATM)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 2, 2010)

It's 71ºF at 3:30am


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 2, 2010)

Today's Pie:

Today the only obvious change is that dustyshiv came in to retrieve some pie thus knocking velvet wafer out of the pie running.  There is also some shuffling going on in the top 5 but msgclb hangs on to the cherry pie for another day.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 3, 2010)

So far we have a member coming in for some pie for his first time on his own, can you guess who that is?


----------



## mjkmike (Oct 3, 2010)

I saw that as well.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 3, 2010)

Today sees some pretty big changes, Mindweaver has cherry pie again.  MStenholm and Metalracer have been bumped out, with myself and Lampmaster back in pie (Lamp getting the coveted spinach pie, myself getting radioactive-blue pie)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 3, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Today sees some pretty big changes, Mindweaver has cherry pie again.  MStenholm and Metalracer have been bumped out, with myself and Lampmaster back in pie (Lamp getting the coveted spinach pie, myself getting radioactive-blue pie)
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101002/wcg_pie.png



Not only did you post the pie, but you gave it a little story too!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 3, 2010)

what would it take along the side of my i7 to get a slice of pie(even if it's the last slice) 
I'm thinking a AII X4 620@stock@undervolt would do it (i got pie when the Phenom 9500 was crunching for a couple days and i didn't use the i7 at all for a day)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 3, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> what would it take along the side of my i7 to get a slice of pie(even if it's the last slice)
> I'm thinking a AII X4 620@stock@undervolt would do it (i got pie when the Phenom 9500 was crunching for a couple days and i didn't use the i7 at all for a day)



That should do, maybe not everyday, but it should get you a slice here and there.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 3, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Not only did you post the pie, but you gave it a little story too!


I saw that you've been posting stories, and didn't want to disappoint.  So I did as well 


p_o_s_pc said:


> what would it take along the side of my i7 to get a slice of pie(even if it's the last slice)
> I'm thinking a AII X4 620@stock@undervolt would do it (i got pie when the Phenom 9500 was crunching for a couple days and i didn't use the i7 at all for a day)



I'd say about 7k should be enough to get it some days.  That's what I'm shooting for @ least


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 3, 2010)

620 is a decent choice and overclocks well at stock volts


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 3, 2010)

thanks for the input.
I plan to get another rig up soon. Just need a CPU


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 3, 2010)

GL Tim 

I might be getting my PhII X4 955 crunching again some time this afternoon


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 4, 2010)

Today's pie is very similar to yesterday's, but it sees myself and vaio moving up a spot each, and Niko084 joining us for a slice of spinach pie


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 4, 2010)

You guys are doing an amazing job.  Keep it up


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks 

It's been a while since I had pie---and I'm loving it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 4, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Thanks
> 
> It's been a while since I had pie---and I'm loving it



Don't get to fat now.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 4, 2010)

LOL, I've only had it 2 days recently


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 5, 2010)

Today's Pie:

Well today we see Mindweaver again taking the biggest slice (Cherry) followed by msgclb and his lime pie.  He traded spots with vaio from 3rd moving up to 2nd and 4th, 5th, and 6th look about the same except that GREASEMOKEY bumped down dustyshiv, not only bumped but dusty didn't make the pie chart tonight.  Also not making the chart is Lampmaster and niko084, their replacements are MetalRacer/Bogmali/KieX to wrap up the pie chart.  Good job all


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi CP 

As you can see I have started scaling back: will reach the mil mark soon enough and have a much tougher challenge on my hands.

Want to make U.K top 5 at Boinc if possible........only trouble is the guy ahead of me is 80 MILLION ahead 

Do I look scared? 

Gonna be a wild ride but I'm up for it....wish me luck


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 5, 2010)

vaiopup said:


> Hi CP
> 
> As you can see I have started scaling back: will reach the mil mark soon enough and have a much tougher challenge on my hands.
> 
> ...


I certainly do wish you the best of luck pup  Keep me posted, and thanks a lot for your help in the meantime.  We ALL appreciate it.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 5, 2010)

Nicely done everyone


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 6, 2010)

Today's Pie:
Today we have again Mindweaver taking cherry pie and vaio once again trading spots with msgclb between 2nd and 3rd.  Kpresler trades places with mjkmike for 4th and 5th while GREASEMONKEY gets bumped down to 8th.  Moving up in front of him is MetalRacer and making a re apperance is dustyshiv.  KieX and ERazerHead finish off the top 10.  Good job guys.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 6, 2010)

Ooh, nice!

Lemon pie!!  My favorite


----------



## Wile E (Oct 6, 2010)

I miss the old pie. It just isn't the same anymore.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 6, 2010)

Very true.  I'll see what I can do whenever I post it


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 6, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Today's Pie:
> Today we have again Mindweaver taking cherry pie and vaio once again trading spots with msgclb between 2nd and 3rd.  Kpresler trades places with mjkmike for 4th and 5th while GREASEMONKEY gets bumped down to 8th.  Moving up in front of him is MetalRacer and making a re apperance is dustyshiv.  KieX and ERazerHead finish off the top 10.  Good job guys.
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101006/Capture194.jpg



Nice break down brotha! good work!  and kickass job pie eaters!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 6, 2010)

TY Mind!

And kickass job you too!


----------



## KieX (Oct 6, 2010)

The guys with the bigger slices are doing an awesome job! 

Keep it up because I'll keep trying to take your slices


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 6, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I miss the old pie. It just isn't the same anymore.



I miss it too but been a couple of complaints already so I rather not stir the shit up.  The more you stir shit, the more it stinks.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 7, 2010)

Wait...people were objecting to it?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 7, 2010)

to the girls that is


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 7, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> to the girls that is



I knew that was what he was referring to, I just didn't know that people objected to them


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 7, 2010)

they did 

and i cant have my butt picture on, or any pic with bad words in them


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Oct 7, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> they did
> 
> and i cant have my butt picture on, or any pic with bad words in them



 Do you mean that fantastic little avatar of the nice tan booty in black lingerie with her hands cuffed behind her????????? 
 THAT'S .....................


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 7, 2010)

exsactly


----------



## HammerON (Oct 7, 2010)

These are sad times


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 7, 2010)

HammerON said:


> These are sad times



+1 
when did people start being d****e bags?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 7, 2010)

Today sees Mindweaver with the coveted cherry pie again:





Back in the running are Bogmali and Metalracer, while I've been kicked down 3 spots


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 7, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Today sees Mindweaver with the coveted cherry pie again:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101006/pie.png
> Back in the running are Bogmali and Metalracer, while I've been kicked down 3 spots



You know, I'm actually proud not to be in the pie chart.  Why you must ask?  Well, it's easy....



When I joined after fitseries3 started this team a few months after that doing about 3k points a day I used to even get some cherry pie from time to time.  Now?  I'm lucky to make it in the top 20!  So ION, it's actually a good thing you are being bumped down, people are turning it up a notch!   We've came a longgggggggggggg way!


----------



## KieX (Oct 7, 2010)

^^Definitely! I increased my WCG production 4-fold since I started but even with 18 threads it's still hard to get pie. And seeing everyone from newcomers to oldtimers pushing the daily production upwards is very reassuring


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 7, 2010)

The pup (vaio) just left us so there is pie up for grabs.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 7, 2010)

The pup will be missed.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 7, 2010)

Very much so 

My PPD has also gone up significantly, first I just had a 1.4ghz PentM (now my file/FTP server), then a C2Q Q9400 as well.  Now I have an i7, 2 C2Ds, a PhII X4, the PentM, and a Pent4HT.


----------



## KieX (Oct 7, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Very much so
> 
> My PPD has also gone up significantly, first I just had a 1.4ghz PentM (now my file/FTP server), then a C2Q Q9400 as well.  Now I have an i7, 2 C2Ds, a PhII X4, the PentM, and a Pent4HT.



Time to update your signature


----------



## mjkmike (Oct 7, 2010)

I have been getting pie for a few weeks now but that is not why I crunch.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 8, 2010)

KieX said:


> Time to update your signature



TY, good idea  

Done


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 8, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> TY, good idea
> 
> Done



That's more like it.  Lookin' good.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 8, 2010)

Thank you 

Quite the arsenal


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 8, 2010)

Today sees vaio out (sorry to see you go), twilyth and KieX in, and several relatively minor place-swaps:




Nicely done everyone!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 8, 2010)

yay, my fellow Dane is having some pie lol, then i can feel some satisfaction xP

great job you all!!!


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 8, 2010)

Kick ass job everyone!  [ion] you are really turning it up bro! I like it!


----------



## niko084 (Oct 8, 2010)

There my pie is coming back, I'll  be adding another few systems hopefully today if all goes well.


----------



## mjkmike (Oct 8, 2010)

I see a very positive trend going on with all the new rigs and cooler weather soon.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 8, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Kick ass job everyone!  [ion] you are really turning it up bro! I like it!


Thanks!

X4 955 should be on more starting this weekend, and I'll get the Q6600 going at the nearest opportunity


niko084 said:


> There my pie is coming back, I'll  be adding another few systems hopefully today if all goes well.


Awesome! 


mjkmike said:


> I see a very positive trend going on with all the new rigs and cooler weather soon.



Yep, cooler weather here = more crunching/folding


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 8, 2010)

niko084 said:


> There my pie is coming back, I'll  be adding another few systems hopefully today if all goes well.



Great!  What will you be adding?  Just curious.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 8, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Thanks!
> 
> X4 955 should be on more starting this weekend, and I'll get the Q6600 going at the nearest opportunity



Nice bro! My Q6600 @ 3GHz has almost 1 million boinc points of it own!  It's a great little chip!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 8, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Nice bro! My Q6600 @ 3GHz has almost 1 million boinc points of it own!  It's a great little chip!



I reinstall OSs too frequently 

My record is something like a couple hundred K BOINC....lol


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 9, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I reinstall OSs too frequently
> 
> My record is something like a couple hundred K BOINC....lol



lol yea I hear you about the reinstall.. lol Knock on wood that rig has been really solid producer since i got it.  I think i built that back in 07... I put about 1200 into it. Of course over a 3rd of that was the FireGL card i put in it..lol


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 9, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> lol yea I hear you about the reinstall.. lol Knock on wood that rig has been really solid producer since i got it.  I think i built that back in 07... I put about 1200 into it. Of course over a 3rd of that was the FireGL card i put in it..lol



lol

I reinstall typically every couple months....done 5 reinstalls so far this year  :shadedshu


----------



## niko084 (Oct 9, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Great!  What will you be adding?  Just curious.



Another i3 and an i7 860, but I'll be taking down a stock i870.

Shooting to replace a few e6500's with some i3's over the next few months as well.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 9, 2010)

Cool 

Why are you taking down the 860?


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 10, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> lol
> 
> I reinstall typically every couple months....done 5 reinstalls so far this year  :shadedshu



Yea my main rig i like to do a fresh install a few times a year, but keeping up with as many as i do.. lol I think i did around *3* installs and reinstalls last week.   It keeps me on my toes..lol  * And remember Ghost is your friend! *

*EDIT: Just remember it's good practice bro!  You keep adding rigs and you'll have your hands full, but that's why we love it! Just remember if it was easy then everybody would do it!  *


----------



## mjkmike (Oct 10, 2010)

I cant be the only one that has to reinstall every 3 months
You know because of hardware upgrades.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 10, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Yea my main rig i like to do a fresh install a few times a year, but keeping up with as many as i do.. lol I think i did around *3* installs and reinstalls last week.   It keeps me on my toes..lol  * And remember Ghost is your friend! *
> 
> *EDIT: Just remember it's good practice bro!  You keep adding rigs and you'll have your hands full, but that's why we love it! Just remember if it was easy then everybody would do it!  *


Fortunately most of the rigs aren't mine, so I don't have to deal w/ power usage.  But it's also a double-edged sword, it means that they're harder to fix when something goes wrong 


mjkmike said:


> I cant be the only one that has to reinstall every 3 months
> You know because of hardware upgrades.


Yes, that, and I tinker with things to the point that they don't work, and then have to reinstall


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 10, 2010)

Nicely done everyone  





Today sees Niko084 and myself moving up, otherwise little change


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 10, 2010)

You'll be hitting the milestones in no time ION


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 10, 2010)

Not quite 40k more and I'll be to my next stone.  Not much longer 

And shouldn't be too long for you either CP


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 10, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Not quite 40k more and I'll be to my next stone.  Not much longer
> 
> And shouldn't be too long for you either CP



I'm moving slowly but surely.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 10, 2010)

Not sure I'd call an X2 and an X6 slow 

Not much longer till you hit 2mil


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 10, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Not sure I'd call an X2 and an X6 slow
> 
> Not much longer till you hit 2mil



Well compared to having a i7 and the x6, it's slower to me.  Next year will be better, you'll see.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 10, 2010)

I can't wait 

My FAH PPD should be up a nice bit by next year, WCG, I'm not so sure about.  Not much I can do in that realm without adding another rig, which I'm a bit hesitant to do ATM


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2010)

Today sees myself and Niko084 swapping spots, MetalRacer moving up, and twilyth joining us again.  Bogmali comes close, but unfortunately falls a bit short


----------



## niko084 (Oct 11, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Cool
> 
> Why are you taking down the 860?



I'm adding an 860 and taking down an 870, because the 870 is sold the 860 is coming back from RMA, chip posted twice and then poof...


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2010)

Aha.  That makes sense.  Thought you might be replacing an 870 w/ an 860 and I was


----------



## niko084 (Oct 11, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Aha.  That makes sense.  Thought you might be replacing an 870 w/ an 860 and I was



Nope, when the 860 died for no apparent reason it was replaced with an 875K


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2010)

That's a bit strange that it just died....mine's suffered through 4 months w/ a 1ghz OC and is still going strong


----------



## ERazer (Oct 11, 2010)

niko084 said:


> Nope, when the 860 died for no apparent reason it was replaced with an 875K



hows the ppd on 875k?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2010)

Today seems HammerON joining us again, otherwise just some slightly shuffling around of places


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/101011/teampietoday.php.png
> 
> Today seems HammerON joining us again, otherwise just some slightly shuffling around of places



Mindweaver seems to be protecting his Cherry pie rather well.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2010)

Very well indeed 

He certainly has a ton of rigs doing great work


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Very well indeed
> 
> He certainly has a ton of rigs doing great work



Yep.  I miss my pie.  I'm not even able to stay top 20.  That only tells me one thing...


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2010)

Tells me that you're in need of GM's help


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Tells me that you're in need of GM's help



I believe the heat is coming.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2010)

My goal is to be top-25 or top-20 by overall points, I should be able to make top-20 by year's end


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> My goal is to be top-25 or top-20 by overall points, I should be able to make top-20 by year's end



At the pace you're going, I agree.  I've been bumped down a lot lately.  I cannot allow that to continue!  I'm dying to get me another i7 for crunching!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2010)

Another X6 would be a cheaper upgrade 

And I figure that I should be able to make ~top-15 PPD, which should easily be good for top-25 or maybe top-20 by total credit before too long


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Another X6 would be a cheaper upgrade
> 
> And I figure that I should be able to make ~top-15 PPD, which should easily be good for top-25 or maybe top-20 by total credit before too long



Well the upgrade for my x2 is coming, just a matter of time.  I mean additionally.  Till I get underway with my project next year.  I really want to start on it ASAP, but I think it'll have to wait till mid year.  That's why if I can build a cheap i7 rig for now I would, to get by these months.  After that I'll find somewhere to keep it crunching.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2010)

When do you think you'll upgrade the X2?

And if you scout around and get used/refurb parts, a complete i7 setup can be had for under $500


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> When do you think you'll upgrade the X2?
> 
> And if you scout around and get used/refurb parts, a complete i7 setup can be had for under $500



Probably by around Christmas time?  Yeah I know, the F/S section is the shiznit!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2010)

Awesome, that could be enough to get you pie 

Around Christmas is when I might be getting a new case and/or a 2nd GTS450 (I loved my past SLI setups, want to do it again )


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Awesome, that could be enough to get you pie
> 
> Around Christmas is when I might be getting a new case and/or a 2nd GTS450 (I loved my past SLI setups, want to do it again )



I haven't had the best of luck with SLI or CF setups.  For now I'm sticking to one card.  Unless it's for folding


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2010)

Right 

I had a 9600GSO SLI setup and it was amazing 

Also very briefly had an 8800GTS SLI setup (borrowed a friend's 8800 for 2 weeks).  I was considering SLI'ing 260s, but then I learned that my GTX260 will only SLI w/ other Dell GTX260s (the damn SLI connector is in a different place from normal )  so I just decided to upgrade to newer cards


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Right
> 
> I had a 9600GSO SLI setup and it was amazing
> 
> Also very briefly had an 8800GTS SLI setup (borrowed a friend's 8800 for 2 weeks).  I was considering SLI'ing 260s, but then I learned that my GTX260 will only SLI w/ other Dell GTX260s (the damn SLI connector is in a different place from normal )  so I just decided to upgrade to newer cards



Oh that sucks!  Oh, and "DELL" GTX260?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Oh that sucks!  Oh, and "DELL" GTX260?



It's a strange card.  55nm but 192SP, 1 6pin PCIe power plug, and it won't SLI with any normal cards.  But I got it as a free swap for the 8800GTS (part of my old SLI setup), so I'm not complaining


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2010)

Was just curious, never heard of it.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2010)

Yeah...I've heard that it might be possible to flash it to a GTX260 216SP.....might try that


----------



## niko084 (Oct 12, 2010)

ERazer said:


> hows the ppd on 875k?



It's not crunching, it's used a lot for other cpu intensive projects. I still haven't even clocked it beyond 3.5ghz, just cracked the multi a few points.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2010)

Not even part time?

You make me sad


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2010)

I haz a sad


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 13, 2010)

A bit early today, but I'm pretty sure that the last update of the day is done:






Today sees Mindweaver loosing his cherry pie to msgclb, bogmali joining us again, and myself and Mike each moving up a bit


----------



## niko084 (Oct 13, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Not even part time?
> 
> You make me sad



No not even part time, I rely on it too much to have it go down.

Unfortunately that machine means money to me and without money I can't afford to run the others.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 13, 2010)

But WCG won't make it go down.  And you can always set BOINC to suspend when over any amount of the CPU is being used


----------



## niko084 (Oct 13, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> But WCG won't make it go down.  And you can always set BOINC to suspend when over any amount of the CPU is being used



It's on water and if something fails while I'm not there well... 
That about sums it up, that machine is a big piece of my income. 

I could leave it running in the background when I'm not really using the cpu but then I doubt I would get many projects done within their time limits and that's no good either.

I have currently 3 i3's clocked running 24x7, 2 with GTS250's in them also folding and a GTX465 folding.
When this 860 comes back that will be clocked running 24x7 with a GTS450 folding.
I also have 2 e6500's running 24x7 and a e7300 which runs a surveillance system running 24x7 but only part cpu due to the need for the surveillance software.
I'm aiming to replace at least one of the e6500s with another i3 in the next few weeks to a month.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 13, 2010)

Well I guess that's at least still a pretty good collection 

I probably still would crunch on it, but that's my your decision and not mine.


----------



## niko084 (Oct 13, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Well I guess that's at least still a pretty good collection
> 
> I probably still would crunch on it, but that's my your decision and not mine.



And I probably will once I have the cash sitting to build a second machine to mirror in case one fails, then I'll let em both crunch.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 13, 2010)

Awesome 

Assuming my rig fails (sure hope not) I can always use my laptop until I can RMA it.  The laptop will fundamentally do everything that I need to do on a day-to-day basis


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 13, 2010)

I get what he is saying though.  Just precautionary measures!  He relys on it.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 13, 2010)

Definitely, as do I.  If I only had the laptop, I might not crunch on it, because I rely on it daily for school & everything else I do.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 13, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Definitely, as do I.  If I only had the laptop, I might not crunch on it, because I rely on it daily for school & everything else I do.



Yeah, and in his case he's got a nice arsenal for folding/crunching so it's all good.  Now, if he had all that hardware idle, then we'd have a major problem.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 13, 2010)

A major problem indeed 

Only rig here that's on enough to be worthwhile crunching on that doesn't is the E6550...I'm going to try again to get it going


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 14, 2010)

Today sees Mindweaver back w/ cherry pie, bogmali moving up significantly, dustyshiv moving up, and Mike going down:


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 16, 2010)

Today sees CP with pie! 





Other than that, we see EZRazerHead and twilyth with pie again


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 16, 2010)

Great Job team


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 16, 2010)

Sure thing!

Today was an incredible day for us!


----------



## dustyshiv (Oct 16, 2010)

Cherry Pie after a looooong time.....  Me had to post this...forgive me fellas!!







*Keep crunching team!!*

*Czech National Team and University of Illinois are behind our backs!!*

*Step UP!! Crunch Harder!!*


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm already crunching as hard as I can, the i7 is OCed, running full tilt, as are both laptops.  All I can really do ATM is get more @ work going & get the quads running more


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 16, 2010)

i overclocked my i7 alittle more. I found a Yate loon that i didn't know i had  so i put it on my heatsink along with my Silverstone(they are about the same CFM) and it lowered temps to 64c@3.7ghz vs 63c@3.5ghz with the mismatched low speed fans


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 16, 2010)

Well that's pretty good.  I'm mid 60s ATM @ 3.8ghz, last time I tried for 4ghz it wasn't stable, but I might push it a bit harder later.  We'll see.  Might not be worth it for the extra heat/power consumption


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 16, 2010)

I keep mine below 3.8ghz because the extra heat isn't worth it. I can run 4ghz stable but at a voltage i don't like(~1.32v) temps are also too high on air to run 4ghz imo(~80c) on water i could run 4ghz at be around 58-60c(after i got the new pump,fans,and dual rad) I miss the water cooling


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 16, 2010)

3.8ghz doesn't require much more voltage than 3.7 or 3.6ghz on my 860, so temps are about the same.  But after 3.8-3.9ghz, far more voltage is required, and it's just too damn hot.  It was pushing 85c last time I tried, admittedly it's cooler now, but I'd still be surprised if it was under 75c.  And I'd rather be 200mhz slower and keep temps down 10c


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 16, 2010)

the way it seems to go with my i7 is 
3ghz@1.11v
3.5ghz@1.15v
3.6ghz-3.7ghz@1.18v
3.8ghz@1.2v
3.9ghz@1.22v
4ghz@1.32v

now you would be surprised at the difference such a little voltage makes to temps for me.
also as you can tell i have tested many different speeds and voltages just because i like to have a feel of what the chip can do. Say i want lower temps and lower power consumption then i can just set it to one of the slower clocks and already know the optimum voltage for it. 
saves alot of time in testing when you just get it out of the way. also if i want more speed then i know the voltage i need for it to be stable.
I'm sure it will change slightly as the chip ages but shouldn't be anything drastic.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 16, 2010)

Wow, that's quite a difference!

TBH I haven't tried anything other than 3.6ghz, 3.8ghz, and 4ghz.  3.6ghz was 1.28v, 3.8ghz is 1.30v, 4ghz is 1.39v, and I got it to boot @ 4.18ghz @ 1.43v (way too high for regular usage IMO, and it wasn't stable)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 16, 2010)

that seems to be alittle voltage hungry doesn't it? I don't know the 860's that well so i maybe wrong.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 16, 2010)

Not sure, I didn't spend much time messing with anything over 3.8ghz because that was as hot as I wanted to run it w/ the summer temps.  It might could use a bit less, but those were the voltages I used with some success.

And the 860s do seem to use more voltage than the 920 D0s, more on par with the C0s I think


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 16, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Not sure, I didn't spend much time messing with anything over 3.8ghz because that was as hot as I wanted to run it w/ the summer temps.  It might could use a bit less, but those were the voltages I used with some success.
> 
> *And the 860s do seem to use more voltage than the 920 D0s, more on par with the C0s* I think



My 920 is a C0 and it keeps right up with some of the D0s(not the best ones just the average ones) 
I seem to have got a really good C0


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 16, 2010)

Well that's quite good then.  Maybe I just have a 'bad' i7.  Still not going to complain, the X4 955 took ~1.32v to do 3.6ghz, ~1.45v to do 3.85


----------



## dustyshiv (Oct 16, 2010)

was 3.8 GHz on both my i7 DOs for abt an year. Now cranked up to 4.2 on water. Had to do lot of benchin these babies. Would give random BSODs but now r stable. 1.28 and 1.32V Vcore. Had to play wit QPI Pll Voltages...man....tried my patience...but I wont give up tht easy....afterall its for our team!!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 16, 2010)

That's quite impressive there!


----------



## bogmali (Oct 16, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i seem to have got a really good c0


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 16, 2010)

bogmali said:


> :d



thank you for the good CPU. IIRC i asked you to give me the better of the 2 and it seems that you did


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 17, 2010)

Today sees HammerON and GREASEMONKEY with pie, although Chicken Patty and twilyth are absent:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2010)

Today's Pie:

Thanks to GREASEMONKEY, I've gotten my first couple of slices of pie in months!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2010)

Looks good CP, pie is so tasty!


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 18, 2010)

Good Job CP! and thanks GREASEMONKEY! Great job to all the pie eaters!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2010)

This is some motivation for what's to come from me, I've had better days, but not the best days.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2010)

A pair of X6s + whatever your 3rd rig would be would certainly be great!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2010)

I might not upgrade to a X6, I might be getting a i7, we"ll see.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2010)

That would be cool too, that could be close to 10k from all of your rigs!   

10k is my eventual goal, seems reasonably reachable


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2010)

10k without next years build.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2010)

Me?  I'm probably only going to have 1 real rig at any point...the rest will just be various systems spread around places 

And I'll probably have the i7 for a while...probably my b-day at least.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2010)

No I meant me, remember next year I'm building a dedicated cruncher/folder.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2010)

Right....but 10k without that would be hard (at least I think so).  What all do you think you'll have?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2010)

Well about five from the i7, 3k from the x6.  Pretty close.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2010)

True 

I think it's amazing that an i7 will still out-crunch an X6.

I'm tempted to sell the i7 and build an AMD system w/ a pair of hex-core Opterons...IIRC there are some for ~$250/CPU on NE


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm undecided as far as CPU for my next build, but folding makes me want to go with a intel chipset.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2010)

How come?  What's wrong with AMD/nV chipsets? 

Anything w/ a bunch of PCIe slots should work fine, no?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2010)

Yeah but AMD boards have a max or what, four?  SR2 has like what 25,3 slots?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2010)

IMO 4 is plenty, that's all that you need for 4 double-slot cards.  All that will fit in a standard ATX, even one w/ 8 slots, like the A902


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2010)

Sissy setup :shadedshu


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2010)

I probably wouldn't want to have more than 3 GPUs, with 4 or more it might spontaneously combust.  Even 2 is rather warm, 3 will probably be a mess


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2010)

Dusty had his with like 7 cards right?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2010)

No idea 

Maybe, but I'd rather have 4 GTX260s than 7 9800GTs


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2010)

7 looks cooler .  What about 7 480's?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2010)

Well, with PCIe risers, you could have a SR-2 with 7 GTX480s.  That's 100k+ PPD in GPUs right there


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2010)

If only I had the resources to do it


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2010)

Wouldn't that just be incredible?  ~100k in GPUs for FAH, then w/ 2 hex-core Xeons @ ~4ghz that's ~14-17k PPD for WCG as well


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2010)

My pants got tight!


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 18, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Wouldn't that just be incredible?  ~100k in GPUs for FAH, then w/ 2 hex-core Xeons @ ~4ghz that's ~14-17k PPD for WCG as well


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> My pants got tight!


lol


Solaris17 said:


> http://www.hitachipowersystems.us/s...s/generators_turbine_applications/index-5.jpg



Yeah, that would probably be needed.  That would be ~1.5kw in GPUs alone, so the entire rig could be close to 2.5kw once PSU efficiency was factored in


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2010)

Today's pie is mostly the same, except Niko084 and GREASEMONKEY takes twilyth and bogmali's pie


----------



## niko084 (Oct 19, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Today's pie is mostly the same, except Niko084 and GREASEMONKEY takes twilyth and bogmali's pie



Should be going quite well as of tomorrow 

Got my i7 860 back, got my new GTS450 in there for some F@H action as well, hopefully I'll be solid MPA again.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2010)

Awesome


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 20, 2010)

Today's Pie:
Today we see Mindweaver again taking the slice of Cherry pie, but we see dusty stepping up to take the lime pie.  The rest is pretty much the same, few members stepped up to push me and GREASEMONKEY down a spot or two.  Good job everyone.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2010)

Excellent job, that looks good!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm s excited about reaching to million!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2010)

I can imagine, 1mil was very exciting, 2mil should be even more so!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 20, 2010)

Yep.  Drinks on me


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2010)

Not sure if I'll take you up on that 

Unless you have coke


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 20, 2010)

It's a drink right?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2010)

Sure....but mostly likely you meant alcoholic drinks...no?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 20, 2010)

Non alcoholic drinks too!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2010)

Cool 

Not much longer until you get there at all...and I'm finally about to vanquish p_o_s


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 20, 2010)

Tim needs to step it up


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2010)

He has plans to get either another i7 or an X4 or 2.  I'll have the equivalent of an i7, 2 X4s, and then some other stuff


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 20, 2010)

He needs to step it up eve more then.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2010)

Not sure I'd say that, I think we'd be about on par regardless if he got the 2 X4s or the i7 

And I can't run things full-time anyways


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 20, 2010)

Should be interesting.  Perhaps bring the team battle thread back to live?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2010)

That would be cool....any battles you think we could do until then?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 20, 2010)

I'll see what I can dig up.  Working !   Anything interesting that you see?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2010)

That would be awesome, the competitions were great fun!

I should probably be working now as well, I'll look later


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 20, 2010)

Cool.  I'll look when I have a chance.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2010)

Things look mostly the same as yesterday, good job everyone!:


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 21, 2010)

CP how are you putting out so many points? Seems high to me for what your running. Have more then just the x6 and x2?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2010)

GREASEMONKEY is helping CP now just like he helped me for a bit 

Sudden points infusion


----------



## f22a4bandit (Oct 21, 2010)

I had a piece of pie at 1 am CDT when it reset... 

Keep up the good work everyone!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 21, 2010)

f22a4bandit said:


> I had a piece of pie at 1 am CDT when it reset...
> 
> Keep up the good work everyone!



I believe that is the pie for the members out of top 100.  It doesn't actually divide the pie or what not, but I believe that is what it is.  Anyhow, you are doing a great job. Keep it up and you'll find yourself higher up in the standings sooner than you think.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Oct 21, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I believe that is the pie for the members out of top 100.  It doesn't actually divide the pie or what not, but I believe that is what it is.  Anyhow, you are doing a great job. Keep it up and you'll find yourself higher up in the standings sooner than you think.



I figured as much, I just thought it strange that I was sharing an equal 10% of pie with everyone. I chalk it up to a reset for the daily values, but I'm still crunching away. After hearing that at least one member on the WCG team is currently being treated for cancer, it makes this even more real. We're getting closer to solving a lot of these problems because of the dedication of the science and technology community.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2010)

That's how it is, it seems to be randomly determined when it resets.
Thanks again for joining, it's always great to find people passionate about it.  One of my friends thought that it was the government trying to spy on us  :shadedshu


----------



## Feänor (Oct 21, 2010)

Where can i see if i'm in the pie ? Is there a link to the graph Ion have shown?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2010)

Feanor said:


> Where can i see if i'm in the pie ? Is there a link to the graph Ion have shown?



This if for WCG (not Folding@home), but here's the WCG link: http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175

Folding link here (and you have pie!)


----------



## Feänor (Oct 21, 2010)

OOOUUUPPPSSS.. My bad for posting in the wrong forum...thanks for the link Ion!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2010)

No problem, I'm here to help with FAH and WCG


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 21, 2010)

ION I believe is a folding editor over at OCN, he's very knowledgeable with F@H and WCG.  Hence his title?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2010)

Yep, I'm one of their folding Editors.  So I feel that I'm qualified to answer all FAH and WCG questions


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 21, 2010)

You cover both fields, awesome.  So there you have it, let's go spam his inbox with questions


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2010)

lol, that's totally fine with me


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 21, 2010)




----------



## KieX (Oct 21, 2010)

That pie that appears with ten people at equal 10% on reset after final update is the 10 newest members to join team


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 21, 2010)

I had a somewhat similar thought since they would be arts the top 100. . But I was wring though


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2010)

KieX said:


> That pie that appears with ten people at equal 10% on reset after final update is the 10 newest members to join team



Aha, that would totally make sense


----------



## KieX (Oct 21, 2010)

I noticed it when we did that contest. All the new members who joined at that time kept appearing on that pie. Also noticed the color of pie they get corresponds to the order in which they joined. Spent a lot of time looking at the free-dc site


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2010)

I don't visit it so much, but it does make sense.

TBH I think what I'd expect it to do is show the top-10 members, by their percentage of their total team credit.  But this also makes sense


----------



## KieX (Oct 21, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I don't visit it so much, but it does make sense.
> 
> TBH I think what I'd expect it to do is show the top-10 members, by their percentage of their total team credit.  But this also makes sense



that's the permanent pie on the left side of the page


----------



## Delta6326 (Oct 21, 2010)

ha by tomorrow i should be in TPU top 200!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2010)

Keep it up!

WOW, it's been over 200 members already heh?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2010)

KieX said:


> that's the permanent pie on the left side of the page



Oh, I know that's still there, but IMO top-10 makes more sense than newest-10


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2010)

Excellent work everyone, particularly Niko084! 






That's farther up the chart than I've seen you in a while


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Excellent work everyone, particularly Niko084!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101021/pie.png
> 
> That's farther up the chart than I've seen you in a while



Very true!  Good job Niko, keep at it brotha.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 22, 2010)

is their a way to see how many points I make? I cant even find myself on the list and I just want to know how much PPD im managing. I found my profile but their is no link to "past 24 hours" etc.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> is their a way to see how many points I make? I cant even find myself on the list and I just want to know how much PPD im managing. I found my profile but their is no link to "past 24 hours" etc.



BOINC will tell you your 24hr average.  Other than that, you can go here, it looks like you've started back after a long period of inactivity


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2010)

Solaris

Free dc has all the members there so you can see yourself, if not search by your username in FREE-DC.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2010)

What CP said, Free-DC is also good, but I've always preferred BOINCStats (what I linked)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2010)

That site works great too!   I use it from time to time.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2010)

I find it does a better job resizing on my phone...and it just looks cleaner IMO


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2010)

Free dc looks better on my phone


----------



## niko084 (Oct 22, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Excellent work everyone, particularly Niko084!
> That's farther up the chart than I've seen you in a while



That i7 is finally starting to kick out the work, had to get it clocked a bit and after that was done half my network went down *bad cable* for nearly a whole day without it.

Up and running now!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2010)

Awesome!  

Keep us posted with the PPD


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 22, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> BOINC will tell you your 24hr average.  Other than that, you can go here, it looks like you've started back after a long period of inactivity



i folded for stan up until yesterday


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2010)




----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> i folded for stan up until yesterday



That's awesome, thanks!

That explains things, and much better than I could have ever imagined


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2010)

Everything looks mostly the same as yesterday, except MetalRacer has taken KieX's spot:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2010)

Today's Pie:


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 24, 2010)

Congrats everyone!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2010)

Today's Pie:


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 25, 2010)

Wow....I got pie


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Wow....I got pie



Yep, under your own power too!


----------



## dustyshiv (Oct 25, 2010)

Free DC has stopped showin up my hosts....Any of u guys having the same problem?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 25, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yep, under your own power too!


I'm very excited about it! 


dustyshiv said:


> Free DC has stopped showin up my hosts....Any of u guys having the same problem?



Yeah....use BOINCStats for now


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2010)

shiv,

that issue has been going on for a few days now, for everyone.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 26, 2010)

Seems like we are missing a update today, so I'm not sure if today's pie is accurate?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 26, 2010)

It looks like we're no longer missing an update, so here's pie 






It's starting to look like my goal of daily pie shouldn't be too hard


----------



## niko084 (Oct 26, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> It's starting to look like my goal of daily pie shouldn't be too hard



Starting to look like I'm gonna need another i7....

Currently the one I am running is at about 3.5ghz and giving me around 4k ppd.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 26, 2010)

Next year you'll will need a few i7's


----------



## mjkmike (Oct 26, 2010)

Next year will be fun with the new AMD and Intel chips.
@ Ion I think I can still catch up to you.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 26, 2010)

Oh yes it will


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 26, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> Next year will be fun with the new AMD and Intel chips.
> @ Ion I think I can still catch up to you.



Oh, I'm sure you will, but as long as I have pie, I'm happy


----------



## niko084 (Oct 27, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Next year you'll will need a few i7's



My machines get replaced fairly quickly, added an i3 laptop today.


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 27, 2010)

^ bet it can run circles around my lappy - 500 PPD flat out

EDIT: Free-DC is back including details for CPU's


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 27, 2010)

niko084 said:


> My machines get replaced fairly quickly, added an i3 laptop today.



Thing is, my plans never go as planned.  However, if I get to do what I want to do and I don't have any hiccups in the process where I am forced to scale down, you still gonna need some i7's. 

No pun intended, just busting your balls bro.  Friendly competition.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 28, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> ^ bet it can run circles around my lappy - 500 PPD flat out
> 
> EDIT: Free-DC is back including details for CPU's



Hah, my dedicated laptop server got ~175 PPD flat out


----------



## niko084 (Oct 28, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thing is, my plans never go as planned.  However, if I get to do what I want to do and I don't have any hiccups in the process where I am forced to scale down, you still gonna need some i7's.
> 
> No pun intended, just busting your balls bro.  Friendly competition.



No ball busting taken 

What are your plans entailing if all goes well?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2010)

niko084 said:


> No ball busting taken
> 
> What are your plans entailing if all goes well?



somewhere along the lines of dual CPU, just waiting to see what gets released.  Two 16 cores from AMD would be awesome, but I'm waiting to see it's price and what is released on the Intel side of things.


----------



## Delta6326 (Oct 28, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Two 16 cores from AMD would be awesome, but I'm waiting to see it's price and what is released on the Intel side of things.



yummmmmm that would be nice


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2010)

Delta6326 said:


> yummmmmm that would be nice



Sure will, time will tell.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 28, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> somewhere along the lines of dual CPU, just waiting to see what gets released.  Two 16 cores from AMD would be awesome, but I'm waiting to see it's price and what is released on the Intel side of things.



Wow....that would be incredible!!! 

Even a pair of octo-core or 12-core Optis would be great!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2010)

It definitely will be something big, something a bit costly, but it'll be fun.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 30, 2010)

What is this?




I've stolen Mindweaver's cherry pie, and by a decent margin at that 

Everything else is more or less the same as before, nicely done everyone


----------



## mjkmike (Oct 30, 2010)

Great work Ion.  Looks like the boy is now a man.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 30, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> Great work Ion.  Looks like the boy is now a man.



Thank you, you're doing incredible as well 

I figure I should be about evenly tied with Mindweaver, and I should certainly be able to eliminate you as a threat.  Maybe everyone else too 



And, finally, I'll be catching up to my dad at a good clip


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2010)

...and we see finally someone step up to mindweaver, it was aboutime pffftt! 

Great job ION, you have indeed now became a man


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 30, 2010)

Great job [ION]!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 30, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> ...and we see finally someone step up to mindweaver, it was aboutime pffftt!
> 
> Great job ION, you have indeed now became a man


About time it certainly was 

Now for 20k PPD 


Mindweaver said:


> Great job [ION]!



Thanks!
Now let's see if I can become a threat to you


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 31, 2010)

Today's pie sees myself and Mindweaver in the same positions as yesterday:




Mike takes No3, while Niko and GREASEMONKEY each slide down a bit.  HammerON moves up a spot while msgclb slides down


----------



## Delta6326 (Oct 31, 2010)

someday someday pie will be mine!


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 31, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Today's pie sees myself and Mindweaver in the same positions as yesterday:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101030/pie.png
> Mike takes No3, while Niko and GREASEMONKEY each slide down a bit.  HammerON moves up a spot while msgclb slides down



I'm having problems with my x6... It's telling me no work server may be down..  Well the x6 and a few more.. I'm down from 29 to 19 rigs now.. Next week I'll do my best to get everything back up and running. I've had my hands full the last couple of weeks..


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 31, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> I'm having problems with my x6... It's telling me no work server may be down..  Well the x6 and a few more.. I'm down from 29 to 19 rigs now.. Next week I'll do my best to get everything back up and running. I've had my hands full the last couple of weeks..



Oh excellent, I'd like some competition 

What issues are you having?


----------



## mjkmike (Oct 31, 2010)

Looks like I need another I7 for the desk.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 31, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> Looks like I need another I7 for the desk.



Wouldn't argue with that 

Still not sure if it's enough to stay ahead of me


----------



## mjkmike (Oct 31, 2010)

I7hex


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 31, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> I7hex



Might do....but I very well may have another 4-5k PPD coming tomorrow (Monday)....so maybe not 

That would probably put you around 19k, I'm at ~19k now and should be a bit over 20k soon, maybe even 25k


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 31, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Tonight's Pie:
> 
> We see kpresler once again hacking into Free DC's server and getting him some "extra points"
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101031/Capture234.jpg



Bro, I already posted pie, it was the last post on the last page 


[Ion] said:


> Today's pie sees myself and Mindweaver in the same positions as yesterday:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101030/pie.png
> Mike takes No3, while Niko and GREASEMONKEY each slide down a bit.  HammerON moves up a spot while msgclb slides down


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 31, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Bro, I already posted pie, it was the last post on the last page



Not sure why I wasn't getting any notifications of new posts   It skipped it...


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 31, 2010)

That's odd 

Thanks for posting it anyways


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 31, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> That's odd
> 
> Thanks for posting it anyways



I deleted it, no reason to have two.  But I know what you mean, it was the intention.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 1, 2010)

Today sees dustyshiv taking green pie, while Mindweaver slides down a notch to blue.






Very well done everyone!


----------



## theonedub (Nov 1, 2010)

Nice job guys, its so weird to see the pie almost evenly distributed


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 1, 2010)

That it is, the top-5 are only separated by 1.1% 

Not a bad sign IMO, it means we have quite a few members doing nice PPD


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 1, 2010)

last time I checked I had second.  Good thing I finished Cyrsis on my main rig today back to 100%


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 1, 2010)

Good job pie eaters, some good competition in the top 10 for pie.


----------



## niko084 (Nov 1, 2010)

UGH, there goes my points... Something happened to 2 of my systems, one e6500 and an i3, I'll have to find out what's going on tomorrow, they just stopped taking in work and stopped sending it, nothing failed.. Probably a locked up switch or something.

Oh well, that i3 has to come down anyways, it's still rockin stock clocks.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 1, 2010)

I had issues with my X6 and my buddy had issues with his Quad.  IT wouldn't send or receive work.  I had to detach and attach again.  Was the only way to fix it.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 1, 2010)

Sounds like a lot of issues recently, at least my issues are resolved for now


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 1, 2010)

Mine too and so are my buddies, thank god.


----------



## niko084 (Nov 1, 2010)

Mine were just network problems... Again, I have to replace one cable when I get around to it or at least the end because the lock tab broke awhile ago so if it gets touched it disconnects


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 1, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Mine too and so are my buddies, thank god.


That's good to hear 


niko084 said:


> Mine were just network problems... Again, I have to replace one cable when I get around to it or at least the end because the lock tab broke awhile ago so if it gets touched it disconnects



Also just network issues here, *far, far, far* better than any other problem I envisioned IMO


----------



## twilyth (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm hanging on to ass-pie by a couple hundred points but the rest of the pack is well over a thousand points ahead of me.  I hope this race for pie doesn't become a cliche-ish type thing where the top 8 or 9 people are so far ahead that the rest of us look like slackers.


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 2, 2010)

There are no slackers at TPU.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 2, 2010)

Today sees Mike with the coveted cherry pie, twilyth hanging on to his "ass pie" and a fairly normal spread in between:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 2, 2010)

twilyth said:


> I'm hanging on to ass-pie by a couple hundred points but the rest of the pack is well over a thousand points ahead of me.  I hope this race for pie doesn't become a cliche-ish type thing where the top 8 or 9 people are so far ahead that the rest of us look like slackers.



Anybody who contributes is not slackin'!


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 2, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Oh excellent, I'd like some competition
> 
> What issues are you having?



Hey bro sorry i'm responding so late.. I've been really busy. I've got the x6 back up and crunching strong! and a few more.. hehehe from 19 to 26 rigs crunching strong right now!  Keep up the good work bro!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 2, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Hey bro sorry i'm responding so late.. I've been really busy. I've got the x6 back up and crunching strong! and a few more.. hehehe from 19 to 26 rigs crunching strong right now!  Keep up the good work bro!



26 is quite a few....I'd hate to see the power bill for that 

I'd guess that the 24 systems here @ school would draw about $4 of elec a day, not something I'd want to pay for.  Fixed rates FTW!


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 2, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> 26 is quite a few....I'd hate to see the power bill for that
> 
> I'd guess that the 24 systems here @ school would draw about $4 of elec a day, not something I'd want to pay for.  Fixed rates FTW!



Yea fixed rates is the best way to go.. hehehe 

I hope to meet my goal of 30 crunchers by the end of the week.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 2, 2010)

That would be sweet, I think I have 30-32 at this point.  25 @ school, the laptop, the i7, and then a few @ NC State, I don't remember how many


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 2, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> That would be sweet, I think I have 30-32 at this point.  25 @ school, the laptop, the i7, and then a few @ NC State, I don't remember how many



Wow nice! those 2180's are nice little crunchers. I had a few.. One just died and I think all i have left are a couple 2160's... I'm recount to confirm what I have crunching.. I've been busy and really haven't done a good job of keeping up with my rigs.. I'll do better..lol


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 2, 2010)

They are pretty good...I'd estimate right at 550 PPD per system 

The C2Ds in the Mac lab should do ~650 PPD per system, the guy that let me get the PentDCs going isn't in charge of them, so I'll have to persuade someone else, but now I have 'connections'


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2010)

Today's Pie:
Without ION, Mindweaver has now taken the cherry pie.  Good job pie eaters


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 3, 2010)

Congratulations all...although I intend to have cherry again tomorrow


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Congratulations all...although I intend to have cherry again tomorrow



Coming back already?  Wasn't it one week the challenge?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 3, 2010)

Challenge is indeed one week, but it just feels so much better crunching here.  Maybe I'll pop back over to XS before the end of the challenge, maybe not, but at least for now, I'm going to be contributing my points to TPU again


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Challenge is indeed one week, but it just feels so much better crunching here.  Maybe I'll pop back over to XS before the end of the challenge, maybe not, but at least for now, I'm going to be contributing my points to TPU again



I truly appreciate that.


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 3, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Today's Pie:
> Without ION, Mindweaver has now taken the cherry pie.  Good job pie eaters
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101102/Capture237.jpg



I think this is the first time i hit a piece of pie!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 3, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I truly appreciate that.


This is just my e-home bro, nothing else I can say  


garyinhere said:


> I think this is the first time i hit a piece of pie!



Congrats!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> I think this is the first time i hit a piece of pie!



Good job Gary! 



[Ion] said:


> This is just my e-home bro, nothing else I can say
> 
> 
> Congrats!!



Exactly!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 3, 2010)

If I can get the Mac systems going, that should help nicely in the competition, there are 12 2.26ghz C2Ds...@ 600 PPD each, that's another 7k 

Still unsure about how to get BOINC going as a service on X, so I'd probably only get 1 going max tomorrow to make sure it would work


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> If I can get the Mac systems going, that should help nicely in the competition, there are 12 2.26ghz C2Ds...@ 600 PPD each, that's another 7k
> 
> Still unsure about how to get BOINC going as a service on X, so I'd probably only get 1 going max tomorrow to make sure it would work



Well, once you get one the rest should come easy don't you think?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 3, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well, once you get one the rest should come easy don't you think?



I'd like to think so 

By default BOINC Manager auto-launches when anyone logs in, which I'd have to disable.  In order to do that, I'd need the list of every single user from the IT guy, which might be hard for him to get.  I don't know, I'm going to ask him first thing


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I'd like to think so
> 
> By default BOINC Manager auto-launches when anyone logs in, which I'd have to disable.  In order to do that, I'd need the list of every single user from the IT guy, which might be hard for him to get.  I don't know, I'm going to ask him first thing



See if he can help out, make it easier for you.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 3, 2010)

Yeah, without his help, it would pretty much just be impossible, there are in excess of 500 usernames I'd have to get


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Yeah, without his help, it would pretty much just be impossible, there are in excess of 500 usernames I'd have to get



Holy crap.  Yeah, you'll need his help definitely.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 3, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Yeah, without his help, it would pretty much just be impossible, there are in excess of 500 usernames I'd have to get



atleast there aren't thousands like there is at my school 
but 500 would be a pain in the ass


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 3, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Holy crap.  Yeah, you'll need his help definitely.



Everyone in middle school or high school has their own account....so yeah, there are lots.  But I'm pretty sure he could just copy/paste them all to a text document


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Everyone in middle school or high school has their own account....so yeah, there are lots.  But I'm pretty sure he could just copy/paste them all to a text document



I am sure as well.  Just keep us posted man.  I receive my 3rd rig on Thursday, I hope to get it running same day.  I'm going to do a project log on it, it'll be a short basic one, but I'll probably do a little sleeving here and there just to entertain myself a bit.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 3, 2010)

Cool 

The i3, right?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Cool
> 
> The i3, right?



No, I'm still waiting on that trade to be confirmed.

It'll be a Core 2 Duo E6300 with a GTS240 for folding.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 3, 2010)

Oh, well that's cool too 

I'm going to try a fresh install of OS X on my Macbook as soon as I have time...this install just seems to be 'messed up' in various ways 

I'll have to see if I can find a disk of OS X....or maybe I'll just try Windows.  That's a thought


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Oh, well that's cool too
> 
> I'm going to try a fresh install of OS X on my Macbook as soon as I have time...this install just seems to be 'messed up' in various ways
> 
> I'll have to see if I can find a disk of OS X....or maybe I'll just try Windows.  That's a thought



Good luck on that. 

this E6300 did about 700 PPD when I had it crunching a while back, maybe I can get my hands on a Quad soon and replace it with that.  if I can do that, then if the i3 trade comes through, I can maybe get a  S1156 i7 in that rig plus my X6, that'll be 18 threads working for us.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 3, 2010)

Awesome! 

A bit sad (for me @ least) that 18 of your threads would probably beat 48 of my threads


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Awesome!
> 
> A bit sad (for me @ least) that 18 of your threads would probably beat 48 of my threads



I still won't have your PPD so no worries.   But I'll put up more of a fight though


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 3, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I still won't have your PPD so no worries.   But I'll put up more of a fight though



Oh, I'd be surprised if you were much less than 15k with that...so that's only a few K less than what I'm at ATM 

And I'm very vulnerable to the systems @ school getting turned off (ie over the summer & probably the longer breaks).  Hopefully they'll leave them going over Thanksgiving & Christmas break


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Oh, I'd be surprised if you were much less than 15k with that...so that's only a few K less than what I'm at ATM
> 
> And I'm very vulnerable to the systems @ school getting turned off (ie over the summer & probably the longer breaks).  Hopefully they'll leave them going over Thanksgiving & Christmas break



Hope so too!  That'll be a big hit in points if they don't.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 3, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hope so too!  That'll be a big hit in points if they don't.



Yeah...quite :shadedshu

But I'm still not going to complain, and I'd say there's a decent chance that especially over Thanksgiving, they'll stay on.

One of the systems had a 46-day uptime when they were all rebooted for updates today


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Yeah...quite :shadedshu
> 
> But I'm still not going to complain, and I'd say there's a decent chance that especially over Thanksgiving, they'll stay on.
> 
> One of the systems had a 46-day uptime when they were all rebooted for updates today



How many points did you do today?  (Yes, I'm being lazy)


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 3, 2010)

19,334

Down a tad from my best ever day of 20,738 yesterday 

Even PPD like this still places me ~No.25 in XS


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> 19,334
> 
> Down a tad from my best ever day of 20,738 yesterday
> 
> Even PPD like this still places me ~No.25 in XS



Yeah, pie would be ridiculously hard to get over at XS, big guns over there bro!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 3, 2010)

Yeah...the last slice of pie is ~45k PPD 

And here the last slice is like 10k 

We may be small, but I much prefer things here


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Yeah...the last slice of pie is ~45k PPD
> 
> And here the last slice is like 10k
> 
> We may be small, but I much prefer things here



I never crunched for XS, can't speak from experience because I have none.  But I doubt any other team beats the team spirit and home/family feeling we got here.    ...and that's what makes us special.

Now damn it, I gotta go bomb the Russians, stop posting!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 3, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I never crunched for XS, can't speak from experience because I have none.  But I doubt any other team beats the team spirit and home/family feeling we got here.    ...and that's what makes us special.
> 
> *Now damn it, I gotta go bomb the Russians, stop posting!*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2010)

You don't know what "bomb the Russians" mean?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 3, 2010)

Uhh...no?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2010)

Meeting with the porcelain god?  Ever heard of that? LOL


----------



## twilyth (Nov 3, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> You don't know what "bomb the Russians" mean?


That was a new one for me too.  

Now, 'porcelain god' normally implies yakking as a result of having over-imbibed, but bombing run normally means #2 (and possibly ballistic diarrhea).  I really hope for all our sakes we're not talking about ballistic diarrhea.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2010)

No we are not, just #2 on. This one, although it was close to being ballistic


----------



## ocgmj (Nov 3, 2010)

I refer it to as "Dropping a Duce"


----------



## twilyth (Nov 3, 2010)

Normally the room with 2 of my rigs is nice and toasty.  today I noticed that it was a little chilly in there but I didn't make the connection.  Neither rig was producing.  One had hit a free diskspace limitation and the other one was still trying to reboot from last night.  Damn.  I was wondering why I was 25th on today's point listing.  

Well, at least I know I can dial back the thermostat now.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2010)

twilyth said:


> Normally the room with 2 of my rigs is nice and toasty.  today I noticed that it was a little chilly in there but I didn't make the connection.  Neither rig was producing.  One had hit a free diskspace limitation and the other one was still trying to reboot from last night.  Damn.  I was wondering why I was 25th on today's point listing.
> 
> Well, at least I know I can dial back the thermostat now.



Wow...you must have small disks 

I've never had any issues w/ not enough memory or not enough disk space


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2010)

Believe it or not it's weird, but I can tell if something is wrong by the temp in my room.  For example today it was A LOT cooler when I got home from work.

My 2nd rig had rebooted and hung!  This rig I'm going to have to start troubleshooting it, restarts like once a week.  I'll take off one card at a time, and see what's causing the issue.  It started since I added the 8800 GS so I'm starting by there.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2010)

I typically check the WCG site about once a day to make sure that all 25 systems @ school are pulling down WUs...one got turned off, and I noticed it like that.

I also typically log in to about half a dozen or a dozen systems at random each day just to verify that things are going fine, so far no issues have arisen


----------



## twilyth (Nov 4, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Wow...you must have small disks
> 
> I've never had any issues w/ not enough memory or not enough disk space



Who you sayin' got a small dick?  Huh?

What's that?  He said 'disk' not 'dick'?  Really.

Ummm.  Please excuse my previous outburst - apologies. 

No, the problem was that it was on an SSD that had been cloned from the 60gig SSD that just died recently.  I never got around to expanding the partition and I had required that boinc leave at least 20gig of free space.  The new one is 120gig but like I said, I never expanded the 60gig partition to the full 120gig.  So, basically it was simply a case of me shooting myself in the foot . . . yet again.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2010)

^^^^^


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2010)

twilyth said:


> Who you sayin' got a small dick?  Huh?
> 
> What's that?  He said 'disk' not 'dick'?  Really.
> 
> ...



Oh...that makes sense then.  I keep my BOINC folder on my mechanical HDD, and all of the other systems have 80+ GB HDDs


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2010)

Today's Pie:

Can you tell ION is back?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2010)

True...although the pie you posted didn't capture the last update of the day


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> True...although the pie you posted didn't capture the last update of the day
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101103/pie.png



That's photoshopped! 

Thanks bro, thought it had updated.  The update is def. late.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2010)

I've been checking it every 5 minutes 

Didn't do the last update for me until not quite 11PM 
Night before last it was like 9:20 or something


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I've been checking it every 5 minutes
> 
> Didn't do the last update for me until not quite 11PM
> Night before last it was like 9:20 or something



Usually it's by 9:30pm for me, that's why I posted it.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2010)

Not faulting you at all, I just thought I'd post the latest 

Recently I've been judging whether we have an update to go or not based on my points (now that they're more consistent)...if I have less than 15k, there's probably still an update to go


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Not faulting you at all, I just thought I'd post the latest
> 
> Recently I've been judging whether we have an update to go or not based on my points (now that they're more consistent)...if I have less than 15k, there's probably still an update to go



That's kinda what I try to go by, but today I overlooked it


----------



## KieX (Nov 4, 2010)

That extra delicious piece of pie I got is courtesy of Chicken Patty. His old i7 loves trying to find a cure for cancer.

It's assigned to the cancer projects only for now and it pulled 5.7K all by itself


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Not faulting you at all, I just thought I'd post the latest
> 
> Recently I've been judging whether we have an update to go or not based on my points (now that they're more consistent)...if I have less than 15k, there's probably still an update to go





KieX said:


> That extra delicious piece of pie I got is courtesy of Chicken Patty. His old i7 loves trying to find a cure for cancer.
> 
> It's assigned to the cancer projects only for now and it pulled 5.7K all by itself


Awesome Chip!  I miss it. What you got it clocked at?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2010)

KieX said:


> That extra delicious piece of pie I got is courtesy of Chicken Patty. His old i7 loves trying to find a cure for cancer.
> 
> It's assigned to the cancer projects only for now and it pulled 5.7K all by itself



Wow! 

My i7 pulls about a K less than that, even running 24/7


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2010)

Told you'll my i7 was special


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2010)




----------



## KieX (Nov 4, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Awesome Chip!  I miss it. What you got it clocked at?





[Ion] said:


> Wow!
> 
> My i7 pulls about a K less than that, even running 24/7



It's clocked at 3.8GHz on 1.19v. Runs much cooler and produces more PPD than my other i7's clocked at same speed. It's an awesome chip indeed.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2010)




----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2010)

KieX said:


> It's clocked at 3.8GHz on 1.19v. Runs much cooler and produces more PPD than my other i7's clocked at same speed. It's an awesome chip indeed.



That's remarkable, my i7 takes 1.3v for 3.8ghz and does far less PPD  :shadedshu


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2010)

Yeah that chip was amazing, 4734Mhz on air, 1.45ish volts.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 5, 2010)

Today sees dustyshiv slipping completely out of the top-10, instead making room for msgclb




It looks like the top-4 is pretty much just going to be this standard fare for now


----------



## twilyth (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm RAC'in nearly 6k ppd and I can't even get pie?  WTF?  That's some bullshit right there.

Seriously though, congrats to the pie eaters.  With 2 1090T's, 2 quads and dual core laptop (22 threads), I hope I can do at least 7-8kppd.  That should be good for some occasional pie - right?  It's so frustrating when you're close enough to smell it - ya know?


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Nov 5, 2010)

twilyth said:


> I'm RAC'in nearly 6k ppd and I can't even get pie?  WTF?  That's some bullshit right there.
> 
> Seriously though, congrats to the pie eaters.  With 2 1090T's, 2 quads and dual core laptop (22 threads), I hope I can do at least 7-8kppd.  That should be good for some occasional pie - right?  It's so frustrating when you're close enough to smell it - ya know?



SORRY if i missed this somewhere else?????But a stable like that should be pulling in 10k a day!!!   ???? The 2-1090T's should be nettin ya around 6800 just by themselves!


----------



## twilyth (Nov 5, 2010)

GREASEMONKEY said:


> SORRY if i missed this somewhere else?????But a stable like that should be pulling in 10k a day!!!   ???? The 2-1090T's should be nettin ya around 6800 just by themselves!


Thanks.  But I've been screwing up big time lately.  I was hoping today would be the first full day of crunching for all of the machines but I might be about 4-6hrs off.  I'll see how things go tomorrow. :shadedshu


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 5, 2010)

twilyth said:


> I'm RAC'in nearly 6k ppd and I can't even get pie?  WTF?  That's some bullshit right there.
> 
> Seriously though, congrats to the pie eaters.  With 2 1090T's, 2 quads and dual core laptop (22 threads), I hope I can do at least 7-8kppd.  That should be good for some occasional pie - right?  It's so frustrating when you're close enough to smell it - ya know?



That means people have stepped it up!  It's actually a good thing you are not getting pie with that farm.


----------



## twilyth (Nov 5, 2010)

Well I did push the oc on the new 1090T to 3.9ghz from 3.7 - you know, which I was going to do anyway.  It's not like I'm trying to compete or anything.  Pfttt.  I'm getting too old for that shit.  But it would be nice to get it to 4.1ghz since the Hydro 70 should be able to handle the heat.  Not that I care about the points you understand.  I just want to push the equipment and see what it can handle.  If I get a few more points, hey, that's cool, but it's not like I'm obsessed or anything.




why's everybody staring at me?


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 5, 2010)

twilyth said:


> Well I did push the oc on the new 1090T to 3.9ghz from 3.7



What cpu cooler you running and what are the load temps like... reason i ask is that's my next upgrade.


----------



## twilyth (Nov 5, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> What cpu cooler you running and what are the load temps like... reason i ask is that's my next upgrade.



I'm using the Corsair Hydro 70 (aka H70).  It's a self contained water cooling unit with a copper base - does significantly better than the H50.

I just ran IBT (Intel burn test) on it for 10 runs on maximum.  The highest load temp I saw was 66C.  But with just BOINC running, I'm getting about 50C.  That's with a 16.5 multi and 240mhz fsb.  CPU voltage is at 1.375.  CPU/NB voltage is at 1.28125v.  DRAM at 1.65v.

the cpu/nb is a little high but it's at 1.35 I think on the other machine.  But both have the Asus crosshair IV board which is bullet proof.  I've burned out other boards with far less.

edit - fixed cpu volts


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 5, 2010)

twilyth said:


> I'm RAC'in nearly 6k ppd and I can't even get pie?  WTF?  That's some bullshit right there.
> 
> Seriously though, congrats to the pie eaters.  With 2 1090T's, 2 quads and dual core laptop (22 threads), I hope I can do at least 7-8kppd.  That should be good for some occasional pie - right?  It's so frustrating when you're close enough to smell it - ya know?



You should definitely be able to pull pie with that, I got it occasionally w/ an i7, 2 quads, and 3 duals...not a lot, and not nice pie, but pie nontheless 

You should get at least 3.5-4k per X6, ~1.5-2.5k per quad (depending on what quad they are) and then maybe 500 per laptop


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 5, 2010)

Good job on the pie guys! 

I've had all kinds of problems the past 2 weeks.. I got my Q9550 @ 3.8Ghz back crunching yesterday!.. I still have more rigs down... must work harder... lol I will be working on my other E8400 @4Ghz tonight.. I hope and have it Crunching I may have a i5 750 soon... hehehe


EDIT: I just checked and my Q6600 is down.. but I've got it back on now.. hehehe Damn windows update! hehehe


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 5, 2010)

Your dedication is 2nd to none bro, that's why you are now #1


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 5, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Your dedication is 2nd to none bro, that's why you are now #1



Thanks Bro! I just hope to inspire others to crunch!  I don't expect everybody to crunch a lot... I just hope everybody at least crunches a little. Something is better than nothing!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 5, 2010)

You got that right, dedication is worth more than points and that's something we have here and I appreciate immensely.

BTW fellow crunchers, OCGMJ is hooking it up with a Pentium D 3.2 GHz, better than 2.8 GHz


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 5, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Your dedication is 2nd to none bro, that's why you are now #1


This 


Mindweaver said:


> Thanks Bro! I just hope to inspire others to crunch!  I don't expect everybody to crunch a lot... I just hope everybody at least crunches a little. Something is better than nothing!


You just do an amazing job...a source of inspiration for me for sure!


Chicken Patty said:


> You got that right, dedication is worth more than points and that's something we have here and I appreciate immensely.
> 
> BTW fellow crunchers, OCGMJ is hooking it up with a Pentium D 3.2 GHz, better than 2.8 GHz



Awesome, can you OC it as well?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 5, 2010)

It's on a puny 92mm cooler, not sure.  I'll try though.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 5, 2010)

I had the X4 955 up to 3.8 on a 92mm cooler...hot, but a 400mhz daily OC was fine, even w/ 85F ambients


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 5, 2010)

Those chips are heaters..lol My P4's glow amber..lol


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 5, 2010)

Yeah really....although the Dell I have going w/ a P4HT actually runs reasonably cool.  Probably because the room it's in is a constant 59-61F


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 5, 2010)

Guess we'll see once it's up and running


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 5, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Yeah really....although the Dell I have going w/ a P4HT actually runs reasonably cool.  Probably because the room it's in is a constant 59-61F



Wow chilly..lol I keep my server room between 68-70F I use ac all year long..lol  I don't think i've ever flipped it over to heat to test it..lol


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 5, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Wow chilly..lol I keep my server room between 68-70F I use ac all year long..lol  I don't think i've ever flipped it over to heat to test it..lol



I'm not quite sure why, but that room is always kept really cold...not so pleasant IMO


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 5, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I'm not quite sure why, but that room is always kept really cold...not so pleasant IMO



  Sounds like it. Just be sure to let whatever hardware if any that leaves that room set in its new location at least over night to adjust to the new temp before you power it on. But that's only if you ever take anything out of that area. hehehe


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 5, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Sounds like it. Just be sure to let whatever hardware if any that leaves that room set in its new location at least over night to adjust to the new temp. But that's only if you ever take anything out of that area. hehehe



Just my laptop....and it seems to do well enough.  That's where I have about 4 different rigs crunching, all run very cool


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 5, 2010)

Nice! I've sat in a cold noisy server room for over 15 years..lol If it's not cold or noisy then something is wrong..lol hehehe I get this all the time.. "hey my pc's fan is making a loud noise.." lol and i say tell me when it stops making that loud noise..lol 

*EDIT: Of Course I don't hear or pay attention to all the fans now.. it's just normal noise to me... i need to count how many 120mm, 80mm, 60mm, 40mm, 20mm fans I have in here.. lol*


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 5, 2010)

It's certainly nice that it's not so hot in there...but it's loud as hell.  And I can tell that my rig is going pretty easily based on the temp of the room


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 6, 2010)

Today sees Mindweaver overthrowing me for the vaunted cherry pie..way to go! 






Other than that, it's pretty much the standard fare


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 6, 2010)

Mindweaver had some juice left in him


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 6, 2010)

I'd say he'll probably have cherry pie for at least the next few days, but now that I've had it, I won't be satisfied without it at least reasonably frequently in the future


----------



## twilyth (Nov 6, 2010)

Oooo.  And bogmali just edges me out for ass pie.  That's ok.  I'll be back. 

edit - nice to see they fixed whatever was causing the negative scores.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 6, 2010)

Yeah...that was bizarre 

I'm sure you'll get pie again one of these days


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 6, 2010)

Notice there's a group of pie eaters, then those go for the most part and a new one moves in.  Everyone has their turn to shine, just gotta be patient.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 6, 2010)

That describes it pretty well, three are some like Mindweaver that probably couldn't loose it if they wanted to, and then there are some that get pie only occasionally


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 6, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> That describes it pretty well, three are some like Mindweaver that probably couldn't loose it if they wanted to, and then there are some that get pie only occasionally



Yeah, there's always a few that are either always with pie, or occasionally getting pie.  But there's that little group that comes and goes.  That's the opportunity for new members to kick it into high gear and take over the pie chart.


----------



## twilyth (Nov 6, 2010)

If I were a regular pie eater, I'd be worried about maintaining my girlish figure.  Don't you just hate it how some people pig out on pie and let themselves go to pot?  Soooo sad. :shadedshu


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 6, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah, there's always a few that are either always with pie, or occasionally getting pie.  But there's that little group that comes and goes.  That's the opportunity for new members to kick it into high gear and take over the pie chart.


True...it was so exciting when I managed to get pie occasionally last year 


twilyth said:


> If I were a regular pie eater, I'd be worried about maintaining my girlish figure.  Don't you just hate it how some people pig out on pie and let themselves go to pot?  Soooo sad. :shadedshu


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 6, 2010)

I've gotten very slim lately without pie, but I'm looking to hopefully start getting fat soon!


----------



## twilyth (Nov 7, 2010)

Well, I got pie today (#8) which is lavender.   What flavor is lavender?  Got 4500 pts on the last update - not sure where those points came from -  i think it was 1090Ta.  I might be able to break 10k.  I did that 3 times in October although I still think the 16k+ points on 10/28 are a mistake.  I just noticed that a couple days ago so I don't remember what that would have resulted from.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 7, 2010)

twilyth said:


> Well, I got pie today (#8) which is lavender.   What flavor is lavender?  Got 4500 pts on the last update - not sure where those points came from -  i think it was 1090Ta.  I might be able to break 10k.  I did that 3 times in October although I still think the 16k+ points on 10/28 are a mistake.  I just noticed that a couple days ago so I don't remember what that would have resulted from.



Sometimes you have better days like today for me.  Both rigs are about 300 points over the daily average.  So I'm having one of those "good" days.


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 8, 2010)

Pie Time






Mindweaver holds on to cherry pie again and we see Niko084 take second place.
Twilyth gets a thin slice this time around as well.

Great job pie eaters.


----------



## twilyth (Nov 8, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> Pie Time
> http://techpowerup.org/101107/pie nov8.jpg
> 
> Mindweaver holds on to cherry pie again and we see Niko084 take second place.
> ...



Whoa.  I've only been paying close attention the past week or so, but isn't it unusual for Ion to not be either in spot 1 or 2?  It is good to mix things up from time to time though.

I was actually in 4th or 5th place after the first update this morning so I had high hopes for the rest of the day - but it was not to be.


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 8, 2010)

I think Ion's rigs at the school lost internet again like they did last weekend.  Great job twilyth and if I counted right you came in ninth yesterday but no pie was posted.


----------



## KieX (Nov 9, 2010)

PIE for yesterday (had to bake it from the stats since the actual picture had gone)






9 out of the top 10 finished with 5 figure numbers, good going 

I think this may also be the first appearance of ocgmj on the pie, after stepping up 2K PPD since yesterday. Enjoy your slice buddy


----------



## ocgmj (Nov 9, 2010)

mmm PIE


----------



## KieX (Nov 10, 2010)

Niko084 beaten to yesterday's slice by krpesler and mjmike, and HammerON claiming bogmali's share who gets ocgmj's (plenty of movement today)


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 10, 2010)

Nicely done everyone! 

It's starting to look like challenging Mindweaver for No1 may be unlikely on a regular basis, but No2 shouldn't be hard, and there's always No3 

Reason for all of this is my i7 is having issues ATM and I don't have time to deal with it


----------



## niko084 (Nov 10, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Reason for all of this is my i7 is having issues ATM and I don't have time to deal with it



Same for the most part, lost a i5 760 and having issues with an i3 notebook.....
Few more things to get settled and I should be getting back into a nice solid flow adding another i3, overclocking 2 more on stock hsf yet 

Hopefully get this notebook figured it, keeps blowing it's wireless connection then BOINC locks up.....


----------



## KieX (Nov 10, 2010)

Good luck with sorting those things out guys 

MStenholm is back for glory it seems getting pie is going to get a whole lot tougher  This can only be good for the daily output though


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 10, 2010)

I really don't know what's wrong w/ the i7...I guess I'll troubleshoot over the weekend


----------



## Sadasius (Nov 10, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I really don't know what's wrong w/ the i7...I guess I'll troubleshoot over the weekend



Maybe it needs water!


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 11, 2010)

Dusty is giving Mind a run today.  Don't you just love friendly competition,  I know I do.


----------



## KieX (Nov 11, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> Dusty is giving Mind a run today.  Don't you just love friendly competition,  I know I do.



Yeah I think it makes it fun. Not so fun when electricity bill comes in the post though. But the end result of helping these projects is worth my hard-earned £££


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 11, 2010)

Two more threads at it.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 11, 2010)

Sadasius said:


> Maybe it needs water!


Already haz 


mjkmike said:


> Dusty is giving Mind a run today.  Don't you just love friendly competition,  I know I do.



I think it's 'cause his sytems in Dubai finally submitted a few days of work each after net issues 

Still an amazing sight!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 11, 2010)

Today sees Dusty absolutely dominating the pie with 31k points, while myself and Mindweaver each slide down a spot:


----------



## Sadasius (Nov 11, 2010)

Starting to get hungry for some pie. I can hear my wallet starting to cry already.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 11, 2010)

Sadasius said:


> Starting to get hungry for some pie. I can hear my wallet starting to cry already.



Oh, it gets addicting alright.


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 11, 2010)

+1!!!


----------



## KieX (Nov 11, 2010)

+2 

Me: Damn I feel the need to make yet another computer for the cause, I like hardware anyway
Conscience: You can barely afford the electricity, you have as much spare money as when you were unemployed
Me: Yes, but those GB boards look so shiny and it's cold in winter


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 11, 2010)

Seriously, I hate putting up with heat, and look at me now.  On the verge of a stroke daily, but I ain't stopping!


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 11, 2010)

Great job dustyshiv!   and the rest of the pie eaters!


----------



## twilyth (Nov 11, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Oh, it gets addicting alright.



And withdrawal is a bitch.  You basically have to be put into a medically induced coma and hope that when you come out of it most of your crunching memories are gone.

However there is a new treatment for helping PTSD suffers to forget traumatic experiences - I guess that would be things like losing a couple days worth of wu's or something.  I can't really imagine anything more traumatic than that.

They have you recall the memory and treat you with a beta blocker like propanolol.  Apparently you have to recall the memory in order for it to be erased.

So instead of going the coma route, you might want to try this technique.

Of course the best solution is to never start crunching at all, but whenever I say this to kids they just laugh at me.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 11, 2010)

WOW


----------



## Sadasius (Nov 11, 2010)

Twilyth.....You freakin ROCK!!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 12, 2010)

Today sees Dustyshiv sliding down, myself and Mindweaver resuming our No1 and No2 spots, and a new member, erasure0204 stepping up:






EDIT:  Oh, and Twilyth gets far more than his "ass-pie"


----------



## twilyth (Nov 12, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Today sees Dustyshiv sliding down, myself and Mindweaver resuming our No1 and No2 spots, and a new member, erasure0204 stepping up:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101111/pie.png
> 
> EDIT:  Oh, and Twilyth gets far more than his "ass-pie"


Whoa.  Hot damn.  I think that's a first for me.

But I'm starting to feel like a points whore.  This happens on the same day that I get the parts for the i7-950.  God I feel guilty - but it's not like that's going to stop me.   Just know that I *will* feel badly about kicking everyone's ass.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 12, 2010)

'everyone's ass' eh?

We'll see about that one.

~30 dual cores is a rather powerful force my friend


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 12, 2010)

This isnt a competition,those arent technically your dual cores your holding the school hostage for your benefit which is pretty low in my book.If it is a competition to you then your crunching for the wrong reasons


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Nov 12, 2010)

Man...all this cockiness going on in here.I might have to get the electrician over to plum me in another line so i can get my other 14 core's of untapped Phenom ll's crunching.
  LOL,but then i probably would'nt have any snow around the house to play in.
 Very nice #'s guys.Keep up the great work. 

MAY THE CRUNCH BE WITH YOU!!!!


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 12, 2010)

GREASEMONKEY said:


> electrician over to plum



 get a plumber to plum an electrician to run wires dude
that way you're ahead of the bell curve!


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Nov 12, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> get a plumber to plum an electrician to run wires dude
> that way you're ahead of the bell curve!



 I live in a town of 3,000 peeps.The electrician is the plumber and could also be the mayor at any given time.
 You city folk crack me up!


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 12, 2010)

GREASEMONKEY said:


> I live in a town of 3,000 peeps.The electrician is the plumber and could also be the mayor at any given time.
> You city folk crack me up!



City folk don't live here  i live in no where Oklahoma, we're lucky to have a McDonalds lol


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 12, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> This isnt a competition,those arent technically your dual cores your holding the school hostage for your benefit which is pretty low in my book.If it is a competition to you then your crunching for the wrong reasons



Not interested in this type of argument.  I know they aren't mine, but I got them crunching.  Before hand, they were sitting idle.  So I think what I'm doing is very respectable 

I crunch for the cause and for the competition.  Without the points, I'd still do it, but the points make it a whole hell of a lot more fun.


----------



## twilyth (Nov 12, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> 'everyone's ass' eh?
> 
> We'll see about that one.
> 
> ~30 dual cores is a rather powerful force my friend



Let's do the math shall we?

30 x 2 = 60 threads.  Impressive.  Certainly.

2 quads + 2 hex + 950 = 28 threads.  OK, it looks like I'm in for an ass-whoopin'

BUT - can you overclock those machines?  Hmmmm?  No, I didn't think so.  I don't know what kind of clocks those rigs run at, but I'm guessing around 2ghz.  so for 60 threads, that would be 120ghz total - understanding that you can't make such a direct comparison across architectures.

For my end, I'll be conservative and say

2 1090T @ 4ghz = 48
1 q9450 @ 2.66ghz = 11
1 9750 @ 2.4ghz = 10
1 i7-950 @ 3.7ghz = 30

total = 99ghz

Also my rigs are on 24/7/365.  

Do you still feel lucky?  Well . . . do ya' . . . punk?  (from Dirty Harry so nothing personal)


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 12, 2010)

Super lucky, since I don't pay a cent for 'em 

Not sure they'll all be on 24/7, but it looks like close to it at least.  ~16k PPD combined, which is pretty good IMO


----------



## twilyth (Nov 12, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Super lucky, since I don't pay a cent for 'em
> 
> Not sure they'll all be on 24/7, but it looks like close to it at least.  ~16k PPD combined, which is pretty good IMO



Yeah, electricity is going to be a bitch, but I'll be taking down the q9450 after the november challenge (CP has dibs on that).  And I'll probably stop running the 9750 full time since it's really just a backup rig.  That will really leave me with just 3 full time crunchers - and since the gf will mainly be using the i950, that will be the first one to go if the utility bill starts to pinch my wallet.  Sorry, but I'm just not as committed as some of you guys. 

So long term, I'm not really much of a threat.  Anyway, I'm sure you realize I was just messin' witcha.


----------



## KieX (Nov 12, 2010)

Thankfully dedication isn't measured by wealth and I think everyone here is committed. We can't change the facts of life, so wether it's linux on a toaster or farm of hex's the fact we do what we can when we can is what matters.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 12, 2010)

KieX said:


> Thankfully dedication isn't measured by wealth and I think everyone here is committed. We can't change the facts of life, so wether it's *linux on a toaster* or farm of hex's the fact we do what we can when we can is what matters.



Linux on a toaster, eh? 

Time to investigate, could be cool


----------



## KieX (Nov 12, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Linux on a toaster, eh?
> 
> Time to investigate, could be cool



It's the kind of thing I would actually imagine you doing


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 12, 2010)

I would totally love to...just have to gut a toaster & put an ITX setup in it!

The crunching toaster! 

Time to price this out


----------



## twilyth (Nov 12, 2010)

Speaking of toasters, check out this guy.






Now wouldn't you think that in addition to motorized toast injection and ejection, leds, sensors, etc., that they could at least stick a little PIC microcontroller web server in there.  Cheap bastards.


----------



## HammerON (Nov 12, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Super lucky, since I don't pay a cent for 'em
> 
> Not sure they'll all be on 24/7, but it looks like close to it at least.  ~16k PPD combined, which is pretty good IMO



Someone does and I think they may see a slight rise in their electric bill. If it is a public school then the tax payers are the ones footing most off the bill.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 12, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Someone does and I think they may see a slight rise in their electric bill. If it is a public school then the tax payers are the ones footing most off the bill.



I've already talked with the principal and several of the administrative staff at school, and the school gets billed at a fixed rate.  I'm not sure exactly how that works out for the power company, but I've been assured it doesn't cost the school or the tax payers anything


----------



## HammerON (Nov 12, 2010)

That is good to know!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 12, 2010)

Absolutely, as much as I love having these crunching, if it was going to cost the school or the taxpayers, I wouldn't do it.

But it doesn't, so I don't feel bad in the slightest about it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 12, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Absolutely, as much as I love having these crunching, if it was going to cost the school or the taxpayers, I wouldn't do it.
> 
> But it doesn't, so I don't feel bad in the slightest about it



Then if what they said is true and accurate, let them rip!!!!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 13, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Then if what they said is true and accurate, let them rip!!!!!!



Can't imagine that they'd deliberately lie to me about this 

I think the chance of getting the servers going is very slim, but they have 3 servers each with either a pair of dual core or quad core processors, and I *may* be able to get those going 5PM-7AM daily (when there's no one using them).

That would be cool


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 13, 2010)

Today sees myself and Mindweaver swapping our standard spots but with little movement otherwise:





I think that this is the highest percentage of the team total I've ever had


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 13, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Today sees myself and Mindweaver swapping our standard spots but with little movement otherwise:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101112/pie.png
> I think that this is the highest percentage of the team total I've ever had



Sounds about right Kai.  Good job.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 14, 2010)

Let's just say I pity the person who stands in my way 





Nicely done all!  

I really don't know what's happening here, 1 day above 25k is reasonable enough, but 2 days above 25k makes me think that maybe WinXP + Conroe really just excels at C4CW  
I guess we'll see if this continues


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 14, 2010)

Great job Kai, keep up the outstanding work.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks, that means a lot to me


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 14, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Thanks, that means a lot to me



Glad that it does


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 14, 2010)

Great job [Ion]!  I have my i7 down this weekend... I'll have it back up and crunching monday. I should also have my E8400 backup tonight.  keep up the great work! and great job to the rest of the pie eaters!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 15, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Great job [Ion]!  I have my i7 down this weekend... I'll have it back up and crunching monday. I should also have my E8400 backup tonight.  keep up the great work! and great job to the rest of the pie eaters!



Thanks 

I'm gonna get fat off of all of this cherry pie, I need you to take it sometimes  

MStenholm took the No4 spot from GREASEMONKEY, while dustyshiv moved up a few spots 




Top-3 is all unchanged from yesterday


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 15, 2010)

That "kpresler" dude, starting to piss me off, wonder who he is.  Who's he to come in here and steal our pie


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 15, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> That "kpresler" dude, starting to piss me off, wonder who he is.  Who's he to come in here and steal our pie





Want me to go back to OCN or XS? 

Nah, I couldn't, just wouldn't work for me


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 15, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Want me to go back to OCN or XS?
> 
> Nah, I couldn't, just wouldn't work for me


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 15, 2010)

TPU is where I must stay, despite all verbal attacks I receive here.  

In fact, they help solidify my positive view of the community here.  So keep 'em coming


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 15, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> TPU is where I must stay, despite all verbal attacks I receive here.
> 
> In fact, they help solidify my positive view of the community here.  So keep 'em coming



 Can you feel the love?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 15, 2010)

Absolutely, you guys are amazing 

You act just like my brother, and I appreciate that


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 15, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Absolutely, you guys are amazing
> 
> You act just like my brother, and I appreciate that



I hope you brother acts good with you


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 15, 2010)

Absolutely, we're usually best of pals.  But we give each other a hard time, just like you were doing


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 15, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Absolutely, we're usually best of pals.  But we give each other a hard time, just like you were doing



Ah, great!


Since this is the daily pie thread, I sure miss my pie.  Once I achieve my "crazy folders" badge, I'm coming for WCG.  I just did F@H first because it's much easier, since you can find video cards cheaper than a $200+ Thuban per say.  Get what I mean?  But It'll happen.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 15, 2010)

Totally get what you mean 

And I want to see you with 5 WCG stars @ the correct requirements 

@ $75 a pop, GTS250s are easy to add whenever you have a bit of money.  Nice CPUs, not so much


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 15, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Totally get what you mean
> 
> And I want to see you with 5 WCG stars @ the correct requirements
> 
> @ $75 a pop, GTS250s are easy to add whenever you have a bit of money.  Nice CPUs, not so much



Got both for $100 shipped


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 15, 2010)

Can't beat that 

Did you ever get the GX2 sold?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 15, 2010)

No, kept it.  Just letting my buddy hold on to it for now.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 15, 2010)

Why not fold on it in place of the 8800GS?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 16, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Why not fold on it in place of the 8800GS?



He recently just built a new rig and he's gotten back into gaming, he got a nice TV and all and the 8800GTS that I had gave him was having issues keeping up, so I once again let him borrow the GX2.  The 8800 was then sold since that was back when I was in dire need of cash.  He's been great to me and I feel I needed to do something for him.  It's ok though fellas, no worries.

Another thing, I might have not continued to fold on that card anyways, just wayyyy too much heat!


on another note, talk about close finish for the cherry pie tonight!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2010)

Mindweeeaaaavvveeeerrrrrrr......




I want compettttttiiiitttiiiiioooonnnn 

Today sees a new member, Munkhtur, with pie, and Niko084 sliding up to No3 for blueberry pie


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 16, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Mindweeeaaaavvveeeerrrrrrr......
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101115/pie.png
> I want compettttttiiiitttiiiiioooonnnn
> 
> Today sees a new member, Munkhtur, with pie, and Niko084 sliding up to No3 for blueberry pie



You saw my previous post?  

Good battle there for the king slice!


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 16, 2010)

It's now time to some new ones to have pie - I step down and return to folding with my two i7's. When the 10 pages of pending WU´s are verified I will be back to 2400 PPD. Enjoy the pie


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> You saw my previous post?
> 
> Good battle there for the king slice!


That I did, but not by the time I had posted.  Took me some time to get the graph and upload it & everything 


mstenholm said:


> It's now time to some new ones to have pie - I step down and return to folding with my two i7's. When the 10 pages of pending WU´s are verified I will be back to 2400 PPD. Enjoy the pie





What do you have that gives you 2400 PPD?


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 16, 2010)

Great job [Ion]!  I'll see what i can do.. I may need to fire up a few more toasters.. lol Great job pie eaters!


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 16, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> That I did, but not by the time I had posted.  Took me some time to get the graph and upload it & everything
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Two e8400's, one is doing GPU3 and when I run my 450 and the 460 it only does 1200 PPD. The other one is only @ 3.6 GHz.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Great job [Ion]!  I'll see what i can do.. I may need to fire up a few more toasters.. lol Great job pie eaters!


Well, you currently have cherry pie for today, so maybe that won't be needed 


mstenholm said:


> Two e8400's, one is doing GPU3 and when I run my 450 and the 460 it only does 1200 PPD. The other one is only @ 3.6 GHz.



1200 PPD is still very impressive, I get ~650 PPD from a C2D @ 2.4ghz


----------



## niko084 (Nov 16, 2010)

My points are gonna flop pretty hard for a day or two here...

Having a few stability issues with a few machines, a heavily clocked i3 and a clocked i7, both are randomly rebooting and locking up on boot after... Clocks must be ever so slightly unstable, all work is getting credit no failures, but one has a low clock as well, going to rip them down, clock and test them for a day or two here before they go back up


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2010)

Best of luck, instabilities are always no fun 

I guess that's one advantage I get form only running stock-clocked computers


----------



## niko084 (Nov 16, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Best of luck, instabilities are always no fun
> 
> I guess that's one advantage I get form only running stock-clocked computers



Indeed 

Although if I can manage to be able to part with the cash I have a nice 24x7 Folder Cruncher in mind, 2x e5620's @ 3'ish, air cooled, Evga SR-2 and probably triple GTS450's *they are good for 10-12k PPD each.*

Whole thing just about $2500 and I can run it 24x7 365


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2010)

That would just be incredible!!

For WCG @ FAH 

IMO, if you're going to go with a SR-2, it makes the most sense to OC the CPUs higher--at least 3.5ghz


----------



## niko084 (Nov 16, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> IMO, if you're going to go with a SR-2, it makes the most sense to OC the CPUs higher--at least 3.5ghz



Well realistically I would bring them up as high as they will run safely 24x7 I just figure at least 3ghz would be probable, being the e5620 is only a 2.4ghz, not sure how high they might go.

I would love to put hex cores in it but even at this point it's quite a bit of cash to throw.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2010)

Definitely...but it should still do a good 8-9k PPD 

Something very tempting IMO is 4 quad-core Opterons.  That would be sweet, I've always loved multi-CPU systems


----------



## niko084 (Nov 16, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Definitely...but it should still do a good 8-9k PPD
> 
> Something very tempting IMO is 4 quad-core Opterons.  That would be sweet, I've always loved multi-CPU systems



That might be pretty sweet as well, question is do any of those boards support clocking without having to do it with software....


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 17, 2010)

niko084 said:


> That might be pretty sweet as well, question is do any of those boards support clocking without having to do it with software....



I don't think so 

But, really, I'd totally love, say, 16 or 24 cores @ even 2, 2.2, or 2.4ghz.  I'd gladly swap my i7 for a quad-quad Opty setup, or a setup with a pair of low-clocked hexs


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 17, 2010)

Mindweaver clearly heard me last night:




It's clear that MStenholm has gone back to folding, his pie share decreased from last night.  Twilyth got the coveted cement pie, not his favorite spinach


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 20, 2010)

My brief hiatus seems to be over, and I'm back with cherry pie tonight 




MStenholm is completely absent, replaced by ocgmj, and Twilyth has moved up significantly


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 21, 2010)

Today's Pie:






Not much changing for tonight's pie other thatn Mindweaver kickin' it up a notch and taking some Cherry pie tonight. Good job pie eaters


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 21, 2010)

Great job Pie loving fat friends


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 21, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> Great job Pie loving fat friends



The only time you can call me fat and I won't get offended  if I was to be getting pie.  Since I'm not I'm actually pretty skinny now.


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 21, 2010)

Great job [Ion]! and the rest of the pie eater!  

I have a few rigs down, but I'll work on getting them back up next week or the week after.


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 22, 2010)

Time for Pie




Great job pie eaters and I'm glad to see Munkhtur still getting a slice keep up the great work.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 22, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> Time for Pie
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101121/pie21.jpg
> Great job pie eaters and I'm glad to see Munkhtur still getting a slice keep up the great work.



I don't know what I'm going to do, but I need some damn pie soon!


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 22, 2010)

I can through every thing I have under you're name, but I was looking to help some one that had a goal to reach.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 22, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> I can through every thing I have under you're name, but I was looking to help some one that had a goal to reach.



I appreciate it bro but no.  I've already set some good stones and made a name for myself.  There's peeps in here with great dedication that just don't have much hardware.  Your help will better benefit them than me.


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 22, 2010)

i think i got pie before.... but this the first time im checking..... and i GOT PIE!!! YAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAY!!!! lalalalalalalalalal!









EDIT evil post!!! 666


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 22, 2010)

yes, yes you did get pie.  That is the pie chart for new members,  see that you all have 10%.
Great to have you on the team, and all the new members on the pie chart.
Edit when I was new and posted this chart I said that we shared are Pie.


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 22, 2010)

haha. i know this is for new members, and old too. as were dont have enough points to get to the other chart


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 22, 2010)

Keep up the great work bro


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 22, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I don't know what I'm going to do, but I need some damn pie soon!


Seems like myself and Mindweaver keep oscillating back and forth for cherry/lime--christmas colors! 


Chicken Patty said:


> I appreciate it bro but no.  I've already set some good stones and made a name for myself.  There's peeps in here with great dedication that just don't have much hardware.  Your help will better benefit them than me.


Shoot me a PM later on and I'll see what I can do 

About how much more PPD do you think you'll need for pie?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 23, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Seems like myself and Mindweaver keep oscillating back and forth for cherry/lime--christmas colors!
> 
> Shoot me a PM later on and I'll see what I can do
> 
> About how much more PPD do you think you'll need for pie?



Naw dude, I'm fine.  There's people here that can you use the help more than me.


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 23, 2010)

Pie Time





Niko084 grabs a big slice of cherry pie today.

edit I miss the eye candy.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 23, 2010)

Good job pie eaters


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 24, 2010)

Today's Pie:


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 24, 2010)

my chances of pie are out. 
im 61th. LOL


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 24, 2010)

de.das.dude said:


> my chances of pie are out.
> im 61th. LOL



 Gotta step it up son!


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 24, 2010)

i think i am crunching ven when im working on my PC!!!

i did a milestone... 8000


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 24, 2010)

de.das.dude said:


> i think i am crunching ven when im working on my PC!!!
> 
> i did a milestone... 8000



Remember the work units that you return don't get validated on the spot.  You can stop crunching today and days later still have some points from WU's that were pending validation.

If you haven't run this on your rig.  Helps keep the points consistent. 

 Easy WCG_config


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 26, 2010)

de.das.dude you are doing great keep up it up.  If you look back at thees post you will see that I never thought I would have pie.

Sorry I'm late but pie for the last two days.






I think Ion is giving some pie to others so he has more room for turky






Big hand to Munktur You just keep getting better and better


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 26, 2010)

Woohooo!  Great job guys!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 26, 2010)

great job ppl


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 26, 2010)

Great job all!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 30, 2010)

Today's Pie:






Good job people   Without a threat from ION, Mindweaver seems to be in a _commanding_ lead for the cherry slice.


----------



## HammerON (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks for posting the Pie CP~


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 30, 2010)

good job pie eaters


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 30, 2010)

All of my PentDCs have been offline...school decided to shut 'em off over break.  They're all going again now, so I should be at ~12k PPD or so (20x PentDC), the rest will go to another account for now.


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 1, 2010)

I missed the last update so no pie for me today.  Lets hope that garyinhere holds on to his slice.





Sorry garyinhere it look like you could do it but twilyth just had a bit more.

As for my numbers tomorrow just remember that I am missing a day on five rigs so tomorrow rocks for numbers for me but my RAC stays at 13,148.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 1, 2010)

Munkhtur is really doing great!! 

Nicely done everyone!


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 1, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> All of my PentDCs have been offline...school decided to shut 'em off over break.  They're all going again now, so I should be at ~12k PPD or so (20x PentDC), the rest will go to another account for now.



Great job [Ion]!  Keep up the great work!  

EDIT: Check out my sig!  Thanks for the heads up on that as well!


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 1, 2010)

I can't see anything? 

I have my GF's password, she's going to get some of 'em this afternoon


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 1, 2010)

how did you guys get that sig thing ?


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 1, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> how did you guys get that sig thing ?



Check out this thread on the subject


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 1, 2010)

see. that is why you cant leave lol, we need you to help us all


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 1, 2010)

lol.  I do my best


----------



## HammerON (Dec 2, 2010)

Early morning Pie


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 2, 2010)

fuck yeah


----------



## HammerON (Dec 3, 2010)

He he


----------



## Sadasius (Dec 3, 2010)

Damn it should be presented like that every day!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 3, 2010)

thats some pie that i could eat


----------



## HammerON (Dec 3, 2010)

Sadasius said:


> Damn it should be presented like that every day!



It was for a long time until we were told to calm it down


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 3, 2010)

HammerON said:


> It was for a long time until we were told to calm it down



I still remember that day 

Anyhow, todays Pie:






Some nice shuffling going on in the top spots, getting competitive.


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 3, 2010)

Great numbers Munkhtur, And to all the pie eaters keep up the outstanding work.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 3, 2010)

yay got sigpic done


----------



## HammerON (Dec 3, 2010)

Congrats Don ~ looks good


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 3, 2010)

thank you  

its gonna be nice to be able to help the team again

ive had some problems with orders, weather holding stuff back and such

but by friday or so next week i should have the i7 and 275s up and crunching/folding


----------



## HammerON (Dec 4, 2010)

Today's Pie:






Quite a bit of movement today in the Pie order
Good job pie eaters


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 4, 2010)

YAY Don is back   good to see u back bro


----------



## twilyth (Dec 4, 2010)

The i7-950 finally kicked in and even at 3.6ghz seems to racking up the points.  Even at this early stage it is at least on a par with the 2 1090t's at 3.9-4ghz and I would guess that the average daily output will probably inch up a bit even from here.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 4, 2010)

AlienIsGOD said:


> YAY Don is back   good to see u back bro



thank you, but wont be another week or so  but by then, its should be all good


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 4, 2010)

Once Don get's that i7 going it's game over for us


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 4, 2010)

i wish


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 5, 2010)

Time for Pie.






Great job all


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 5, 2010)

*Munkhtur* is kicking ass!


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 6, 2010)

Time for Pie.







lots of movement but still the same crunchers taking there slice


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2010)

Mindweaver continuing with his amazing crunching


----------



## HammerON (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks again for posting Pie mjmike


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 7, 2010)

Today's Pie:






Good job guys, nice competition up there.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks CP


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 7, 2010)

Congrats guys!

My drop in PPD recently seems to have opened up more competition for 3rd place pie--way to go everyone!


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 8, 2010)

Any one want to post pie?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 8, 2010)

I did last night so I'll pass tonight.


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 8, 2010)

This is the  first post without Munkhru.






AS ALWAYS this team just brings more and more. THKS.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 8, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> This is the  first post without Munkhru.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101207/piedec7.jpg
> 
> AS ALWAYS this team just brings more and more. THKS.



Were do you get that image from? I looked on our WCG site and did not see where to find this.


----------



## bogmali (Dec 8, 2010)

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175



mjkmike said:


> Any one want to post pie?



I remember when I was doing it back in the day everyone would just randomly post it so I don't think it'll be an issue


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 8, 2010)

Awesome, thanks Bog!!!


----------



## HammerON (Dec 8, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> Any one want to post pie?





Chicken Patty said:


> I did last night so I'll pass tonight.



Sorry - I said I would update the Pie for awhile, but the last two days I worked until 9:00 PM (Alaska time) and by the time I got home you guys already posted pie


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 8, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Sorry - I said I would update the Pie for awhile, but the last two days I worked until 9:00 PM (Alaska time) and by the time I got home you guys already posted pie



It's all good bro, whenever you can.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 9, 2010)

Today's pie eaters are:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 9, 2010)

It's hammer time!!!!!


----------



## HammerON (Dec 9, 2010)

But no pretty pics


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 9, 2010)

HammerON said:


> But no pretty pics


----------



## twilyth (Dec 10, 2010)

Here's your serving of pie for 12/9


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 10, 2010)

Good job guys


----------



## HammerON (Dec 11, 2010)

Today's Pie eaters are:


----------



## twilyth (Dec 11, 2010)

Mmmmm.  I might be getting some tasty Ion pie.  Bwaaahaaaaa.  

I still have to bring the 9750 back to life.  But come January after the current challenge, I'll be taking a couple machines down and selling parts. Well, that's the plan anyway.  It will depend on how much will power Ihave and what my electricity bill looks like.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2010)

I just want to get my priorities out of the damn way so I can freaking upgrade my 2nd and 3rd rig to quad/six core!


----------



## HammerON (Dec 12, 2010)

Pie Time


----------



## twilyth (Dec 13, 2010)

Fresh pie


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 13, 2010)

twilyth said:


> Mmmmm.  I might be getting some tasty Ion pie.  Bwaaahaaaaa.
> 
> I still have to bring the 9750 back to life.  But come January after the current challenge, I'll be taking a couple machines down and selling parts. Well, that's the plan anyway.  It will depend on how much will power Ihave and what my electricity bill looks like.


Oh, we'll have to see about that.  Everything is probably going to be off for two weeks starting this Friday, but when I come back in January, I think I'll have some new setups going 


Chicken Patty said:


> I just want to get my priorities out of the damn way so I can freaking upgrade my 2nd and 3rd rig to quad/six core!



We know you're very dedicated, anything you do is very, very welcome


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 13, 2010)

Thank you sir.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 14, 2010)

The competition in the pie market can only be described as fierce tonight:





Mindweaver leads the pack, and Niko and Mike come in 2nd and 3rd, respectively 

Excellent work all, I like to see myself down a few spots from the prior days even with higher PPD


----------



## twilyth (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm really trailing today.  If you're not the lead dog, the scenery never changes.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 16, 2010)

And today's Pie eaters


----------



## niko084 (Dec 16, 2010)

Finally my points should stop bouncing around, kept having a problem with one machine, finally a stick of ram fails memtest!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 16, 2010)

I keep having HHS issues on my 3rd rig.  See if I can get windows to run of a flash drive today when I get home.


----------



## niko084 (Dec 16, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I keep having HHS issues on my 3rd rig.  See if I can get windows to run of a flash drive today when I get home.



Ugh, hate that...

Mine wasn't failing any projects but once every few days it would just lock up and stop producing... This time however it corrupted windows pretty bad so I'm re-installing now.

This was my i7-860 so hopefully I'll get some more stable clock out of it now that the bad ram is gone, board might just suck too, been stuck around 3.5ghz, should be able to hold 3.8.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 16, 2010)

As long as you can get it going stable, clocks is just a plus.


----------



## twilyth (Dec 17, 2010)

niko084 said:


> Ugh, hate that...
> 
> Mine wasn't failing any projects but once every few days it would just lock up and stop producing... This time however it corrupted windows pretty bad so I'm re-installing now.
> 
> This was my i7-860 so hopefully I'll get some more stable clock out of it now that the bad ram is gone, board might just suck too, been stuck around 3.5ghz, should be able to hold 3.8.



check out download.com and get a utility that reboots your rig on a schedule.  Set it to restart every day at say 4AM and that should eliminate a lot of problems.  I've been using "auto shutdown" for about a week with good results.  I have it set to restart every other day or so.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 17, 2010)

nope


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 17, 2010)

Just to help the work load of loading pie today, here is the top runners for today


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 17, 2010)

Mind is minding his business


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 17, 2010)

That Pie wasn't ready yet stinger608.






Great job Pie eaters and a little treat.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 17, 2010)

I want a treat everyday if this is the case


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 19, 2010)

Time to post pie.






ION  WE MISS YOU.






I may be lost from pie soon but not the team.

Dam I want a 3D screen.


----------



## twilyth (Dec 19, 2010)

What happened to ION?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 19, 2010)

twilyth said:


> What happened to ION?



He's still with us, but i believe he switched some of his rigs to another account to help out, that and the computers at school are going to see some downtime during the holidays if they haven't already.


----------



## twilyth (Dec 20, 2010)

You can't have any until it cools off.


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 21, 2010)

Great job Pie eaters!


----------



## HammerON (Dec 22, 2010)

Today's Pie eaters


----------



## twilyth (Dec 22, 2010)

I think you might be early Hammer.  It still says the last update was 19:10:46 when I look at the TPU pie page.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 22, 2010)

I did, however my last update occurs around 10:00 pm Alaska time. Feel free to post another pie chart after the next update


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 23, 2010)

Time for Pie.






Sorry no candy,  didn't want to push my luck.

Great showing pie eaters keep up the great work.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 23, 2010)

Good job guys.  ERazerHead has been doing a great job lately.


----------



## niko084 (Dec 23, 2010)

I had a downed i7 last night, it went into suspend... DOPE, re-setup forgot to turn it off.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 23, 2010)

niko084 said:


> I had a downed i7 last night, it went into suspend... DOPE, re-setup forgot to turn it off.



It happens.  



Guys, I will be picking up hopefully a HDD for my 3rd rig today.  Latest tomorrow it should be online, hopefully!


----------



## twilyth (Dec 25, 2010)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 25, 2010)

two new names in the pie chart.  Like that.


----------



## twilyth (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2010)

Today's Pie:

BowHunt3r takes a plow and drops down to the smallest pie, wonder what happened?


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 27, 2010)

That would be my fault.  Sorry Bow.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2010)

ZOMG!   I can't believe it, I got pie!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## twilyth (Dec 28, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> ZOMG!   I can't believe it, I got pie!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101227/Capture286.jpg



I guess Santa was a little late this year.  Well anyway, congrats!


----------



## Sadasius (Dec 28, 2010)

Woohoo!!! Got me a slice!


----------



## twilyth (Dec 28, 2010)

It's a freakin' revolution.  

Well, I say . . . Let them eat pie.  

Although . . . I don't think that kind of attitude worked out too well for Marie Antoinette. 

I'll pretend to be happy for you as long as this shit doesn't become a habit. {kidding of course}


----------



## Sadasius (Dec 28, 2010)

Well not only am I going to keep going for some pie....I will also take.....YOUR DOOR!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 28, 2010)

twilyth said:


> I guess Santa was a little late this year.  Well anyway, congrats!


It was just like a big udpate or something.  No more pie for me now 


Sadasius said:


> Woohoo!!! Got me a slice!
> 
> http://stats.free-dc.org/charts/teampietoday.php?proj=bwcg&team=22175



Good job bro


----------



## HammerON (Dec 28, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> ZOMG!   I can't believe it, I got pie!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101227/Capture286.jpg





Sadasius said:


> Woohoo!!! Got me a slice!
> 
> http://stats.free-dc.org/charts/teampietoday.php?proj=bwcg&team=22175



Nice job CP and Sadasius


----------



## twilyth (Dec 29, 2010)




----------



## twilyth (Dec 30, 2010)

Freaky pie


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 30, 2010)

haha, like your creativity!


----------



## HammerON (Dec 30, 2010)

Nice twilyth


----------



## Sadasius (Dec 31, 2010)

God damn it....I am missing pie by just a couple hundred points for the past couple days.....Got to crank something up or add another system soon.


----------



## twilyth (Dec 31, 2010)

Meh.  Not too interesting (my reprocessed image, not the results - of course).  Trying to figure out where my Firefox menu bar went.  Says it's there, but I don't see it.  Hmmmm.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 31, 2010)

twilyth said:


> Meh.  Not too interesting (my reprocessed image, not the results - of course).  Trying to figure out where my Firefox menu bar went.  Says it's there, but I don't see it.  Hmmmm.
> 
> http://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x206/twilyth/1b4c0fc8.png



well its obvious to everyone that you photoshopped it away in your PS madness


----------



## Sadasius (Dec 31, 2010)

Yahoo, got a very small slice this morning but it tastes so damn good!


----------



## twilyth (Jan 1, 2011)

Voyeur pie


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 1, 2011)

_Sadasius_ is on a roll!!!!!


----------



## twilyth (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## KieX (Jan 2, 2011)

After watching the original tron a few days ago, that Pie looks awesome  Good job with the posts.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 2, 2011)

Agree


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 2, 2011)

Think Twilyth has become the official updater by popular demand


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 3, 2011)

Twilyth great job with with eye candy.


----------



## twilyth (Jan 3, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Think Twilyth has become the official updater by popular demand



I tend to not be very consistent, but this about the time of day I start to wake up, so I'll definitely do the best I can.  Thanks guys.


----------



## twilyth (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## KieX (Jan 3, 2011)

Congrats on getting pie Velvet Wafer. I know you been wanting it badly, kick ass dude


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 3, 2011)

Velvet Wafer.  Great job.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 3, 2011)

KieX said:


> Congrats on getting pie Velvet Wafer. I know you been wanting it badly, kick ass dude





mjkmike said:


> Velvet Wafer.  Great job.



Thank you very much, guys! i think i crunched for nearly 2 years, to get my first pie, and it wont be my last!


----------



## Sadasius (Jan 3, 2011)

I was doing a lot of WoW this weekend with the wife!


----------



## twilyth (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## twilyth (Jan 5, 2011)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 5, 2011)

Great job guys!


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 5, 2011)

Great job pie eaters! 

Great job Velvet! You're coming along great broa!


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 5, 2011)

I want a piece of the cold pie


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 5, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> I want a piece of the cold pie



No worries bro, I ain't have no pie whether hot or cold in a while!  I'm becoming a "pie" virgin all over again


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 5, 2011)

I'll share my pie with you guys!


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 5, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> No worries bro, I ain't have no pie whether hot or cold in a while!  I'm becoming a "pie" virgin all over again



It has been some time since I tasted the cruncing pie so I'm doing some benching on my hex the next 12 hour with the less risky crunching. If it pans out OK with 4.2 I will go back foldling at 4.15 (was 4.10). My i920 will keep it company at same speed when wify goes to bed (window needs to be open and thats not her cup off tea). My slice of folding pie will have to last for two days 






OK, not really my pie. Changed the team name for my wifes PC since a place where she is moderator started folding (small time)


----------



## twilyth (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 6, 2011)

Great job pie eaters! and Kickass job KieX! You had cherry pie earlier today!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 6, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> Great job pie eaters!
> 
> Great job Velvet! You're coming along great broa!



Thanks Weaver! im trying to catch your mighty heels, even tho i think thats impossible!
Im planning on further pie tho, so my name is to be found more often on the list


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 6, 2011)

You've been very consistent I would say VW, and that's paying off on the long run.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 6, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> You've been very consistent I would say VW, and that's paying off on the long run.  Keep up the good work.



oh, depends, sometimes a cruncher randomly reboots, but i try to keep them up as often as i can!  thanks for your compliment, Captain!
Specialist,out!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 6, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> oh, depends, sometimes a cruncher randomly reboots, but i try to keep them up as often as i can!  thanks for your compliment, Captain!
> Specialist,out!



Well, for the most part you are consistent.


----------



## KieX (Jan 6, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> Great job pie eaters! and Kickass job KieX! You had cherry pie earlier today!



Cheers  Hopefully when I get my X6 replacement at end of month I'll be able to share cherry pie more often with you 

Good job everyone!


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 6, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Thanks Weaver! im trying to catch your mighty heels, even tho i think thats impossible!
> Im planning on further pie tho, so my name is to be found more often on the list



Great bro! I look forward to it! 



KieX said:


> Cheers  Hopefully when I get my X6 replacement at end of month I'll be able to share cherry pie more often with you
> 
> Good job everyone!



Excellent! I've got around 6 rigs offline right now. I may have to turn them back on...  I hope to add a few more quads soon.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 6, 2011)

You slacking on me mind?  

Looks like KieX might need a few X6 replacements


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 6, 2011)

Just a little..lol I'll do better...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 6, 2011)

You def. Should


----------



## Sadasius (Jan 7, 2011)

Holy hell I missed my slice of pie by 42 points! Now I am hungry!


----------



## twilyth (Jan 7, 2011)

Swirly pie.


----------



## Sadasius (Jan 7, 2011)

Dang I missed Swirly pie.....My favorite!


----------



## twilyth (Jan 7, 2011)

I only got a thin slice, but you can have some of mine.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 7, 2011)

Sadasius said:


> Holy hell I missed my slice of pie by 42 points! Now I am hungry!



Hate it when that happens.  I've missed pie by like 2 points


----------



## twilyth (Jan 8, 2011)

Well, it seems I can access Free-DC if I use IE as the rendering engine but not firefox.  Anyone else having that problem?  Maybe I need to reboot or something.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 8, 2011)

I can view it through Opera...  ...and good job pie eaters!


----------



## msgclb (Jan 8, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Well, it seems I can access Free-DC if I use IE as the rendering engine but not firefox.  Anyone else having that problem?  Maybe I need to reboot or something.
> 
> http://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x206/twilyth/3d401634.png



No. Clear the cache. Maybe that will help.


----------



## twilyth (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 9, 2011)

There goes Sadasius with some more pie.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 10, 2011)

What's with all of the new pie designs?  I must say I liked it better the old way


----------



## twilyth (Jan 10, 2011)

I'll keep tamer from now on and keep the colors.  There are a couple dozen vignettes to choose from so I'll just use those for a while. 

edit - I was running out of interesting effects anyway, so it's cool.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 10, 2011)

Wow, nicely done Mike!  And excellent job to everyone else


----------



## twilyth (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## 4x4n (Jan 11, 2011)

Hey, I got ass pie. 

I added another clarkdale, an i5 670. Its on my wife's work rig so no overclocking on it, but the board kicks the base clock up a few and with turbo it runs at 3.7.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2011)

4x4n said:


> Hey, I got ass pie.
> 
> I added another clarkdale, an i5 670. Its on my wife's work rig so no overclocking on it, but the board kicks the base clock up a few and with turbo it runs at 3.7.



Any clock is good, but 3.7 GHz is even better.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 11, 2011)

That's an impressive speed!

Me likey 

I'm strongly considering one of the new SB chips to replace my i7 860, I think I could probably crunch on that (lower power usage) and boost up my numbers a bit


----------



## twilyth (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## [Ion] (Jan 12, 2011)

You guys have really stepped things up recently, only 5th place pie today


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 12, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> You guys have really stepped things up recently, only 5th place pie today



Are you up to full bore though?


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 12, 2011)

24 Pentium Dual Cores (25th with my girlfriend) + the C2D T9600.  So, yep, all that I'm running for now.  No crunching on the i7 for now, which is a shame.  I'm going to try and acquire another pretty much silent sub-50w setup to use as a dedicated cruncher (looking at the Zotac Z-Box's).  And I'm going to ask again about the Mac Mini's....that's IIRC 13 2.4ghz C2Ds.


----------



## twilyth (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## [Ion] (Jan 13, 2011)

Woohoo, lime pie! 

Nicely done everyone, it's great to see 4x4n getting pie again


----------



## twilyth (Jan 13, 2011)

crap.  I think I grabbed the wrong pie.  Not sure which one it is, but if you ate any, just keep schtum - pie, what pie?

Seriously.  I don't know what i did wrong but that was definitely the wrong pie or pie from a parallel universe.

It's fixed now.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 13, 2011)

It looked right to me...at least the first couple slots?


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 14, 2011)

Mindweaver again leads the crowd with everyone else more-or-less falling in where they always are.  Competition was fierce for spots 2-4


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 14, 2011)

I installed bionc today and have been crunching for like 5 hours with TPU on my previous WCG account but how long does it take for your points to update?


----------



## twilyth (Jan 14, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I installed bionc today and have been crunching for like 5 hours with TPU on my previous WCG account but how long does it take for your points to update?



WCG sends updates 4 times per day, about every 6 hours.  You won't actually be awarded any points until a WU (work unit) has been validated.  That might happen right away, as soon as it is uploaded, or it might take days.  It's hard to say.

If you don't want to wait, you can always go to your account on WCG.  Log in and go to my grid, then results status.  They are reported there in real time.

Sort by return time rather than sent or due times and the completed wu's should appear first.  You can also filter by host (cpu), project, status


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 14, 2011)

It'll take 0-100 hours for your WUs to start validating (some WUs validate instantly, some can literally sit for a week or tow) and then points will show up on Free-DC and BOINCStats within a few hours


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 15, 2011)

Domination by Mindweaver with everyone else falling where they always do (with the notable exceptions of KieX who is down a couple spots and dustyshiv up a couple spots)


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 17, 2011)

Myself dropping out of the pie market for tonight meant that there was a new spot open--in this case for dhoshaw


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 18, 2011)

Competition is fierce tonight, especially for the first few spots, held by Mindweaver and KieX with 23.6 and 17.9k points, respectively!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 21, 2011)

It's been a few days since I last posted pie, but here we go, and very nicely done _everyone_


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 22, 2011)

Mindweaver leads the pack by about 10k points, and KieX is down a bit, leaving room for HammerON to move up more:


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 22, 2011)

were you get your points from?


----------



## twilyth (Jan 22, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> were you get your points from?



It's the same link as in the other thread where you asked about the stats, but there is a button just above the table you have to click on called "show graphs"


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 22, 2011)

Hmm why does it show diffrent stats than the WCG site? i still dont know how this boinc points system works LOL


----------



## twilyth (Jan 22, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Hmm why does it show diffrent stats than the WCG site? i still dont know how this boinc points system works LOL



Didn't we have this discussion?  Or am I thinking of someone else?  I don't remember.

1 boinc point = 7 WCG points.

The historical reason for it is that WCG used to run other software (United Devices) that did pts calculations differently. This was maybe 4 or 5 years ago. For a while, they ran both the United Devices client and BOINC but eventually switched to BOINC only. At that point they had to reconcile the 2 systems and this conversion factor is what they came up with.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 22, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Didn't we have this discussion?  Or am I thinking of someone else?  I don't remember.
> 
> 1 boinc point = 7 WCG points.
> 
> The historical reason for it is that WCG used to run other software (United Devices) that did pts calculations differently. This was maybe 4 or 5 years ago. For a while, they ran both the United Devices client and BOINC but eventually switched to BOINC only. At that point they had to reconcile the 2 systems and this conversion factor is what they came up with.



I'm bookmarking this post so I can refer back to it in the future for explanations.  Very well explained, thank you


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 24, 2011)

Today sees Mydog joining from XtremeSystems and pulling 2nd place pie on his first day!  Mindweaver leads the group with 34k points, in total there are three members with over 20k points today ​


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 25, 2011)

Mydog has another 30k+ day, earning him No1 pie today.  Again, there are three members with more than 20k points today​


----------



## Mydog (Jan 25, 2011)

Good work pie eaters


----------



## HammerON (Jan 25, 2011)

Nice farm


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 25, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Nice farm



Sure gotta love i7s and their PPD/W


----------



## Mydog (Jan 25, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Nice farm





[Ion] said:


> Sure gotta love i7s and their PPD/W



Yeah the i7s have good PPD/W but this farm still use over 2k W crunching and I'm paying the bills here


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 25, 2011)

Mydog said:


> Yeah the i7s have good PPD/W but this farm still use over 2k W crunching and I'm paying the bills here



My PentDC farm is about 3kW.....and it only does ~13-14k PPD w/ all that.  So about 3x the PPD of my i7 for about 12x the power


----------



## twilyth (Jan 25, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> My PentDC farm is about 3kW.....and it only does ~13-14k PPD w/ all that.  So about 3x the PPD of my i7 for about 12x the power



Wow.  Whomever is paying the power bill should look into upgrading.  Even i3's would have to be a vast improvement.  Too bad intel insists on using a different board for every chip.  Although if those are 775 boards, there might be some cheap upgrade options that would save on power.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 25, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Wow.  Whomever is paying the power bill should look into upgrading.  Even i3's would have to be a vast improvement.  Too bad intel insists on using a different board for every chip.  Although if those are 775 boards, there might be some cheap upgrade options that would save on power.



They're LGA775 (Conroe-based) chips.  Fortunately, the school gets power either for free or at a fixed cost, so it doesn't cost them anything.  I'd love to swap them all out with Q6600s, which would up the PPD by about 2.5x, but that would cost ~$2500 minimum...for computers that aren't mine.

But it would be close to 30k for the farm, which would be cool


----------



## twilyth (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 26, 2011)

My oh my, the dawg has taken the cherry pie!    Great work bro!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 26, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> My oh my, the dawg has taken the cherry pie!    Great work bro!



He did the day before as well 

A SR-2 and 3 other i7s does an awful lot


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 26, 2011)

Great job Mydog!   

@ Captain and Ion
I had an Intel Pd 805D to tank the other day... But I'm replacing it with an i5 2500K. I wanted the 2600K, but had to settle for the i5.  Hopefully i can push it over 4ghz with a CM Hyper 212 Plus.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 26, 2011)

Awesome!!  That could very well use less power for ~10x the PPD 
I'm very interested in getting SB-i5 PPD for my estimator 

4ghz is obtainable w/ a stock cooler, I'm sure you'll be able to get over 4ghz on a 212+


----------



## Mydog (Jan 26, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> My oh my, the dawg has taken the cherry pie!    Great work bro!



The dwag likes cherry pie



[Ion] said:


> He did the day before as well
> 
> A SR-2 and 3 other i7s does an awful lot



Two days in a row, think I'm gonna get fat like a bulldog



Mindweaver said:


> Great job Mydog!
> 
> @ Captain and Ion
> I had an Intel Pd 805D to tank the other day... But I'm replacing it with an i5 2500K. I wanted the 2600K, but had to settle for the i5.  Hopefully i can push it over 4ghz with a CM Hyper 212 Plus.



Thanks Mindweaver and good luck with the 2500K, hope it's a good OCer 4,2 at least on the stock mcooler.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 26, 2011)

Well, you're more than welcome to it, as much as I like 2nd place pie, I'd rather have you taking 1st place and pushing everyone else down a spot


----------



## Mydog (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks again Ion
Stats seems off to day or am I wrong?


----------



## HammerON (Jan 26, 2011)

When I checked DC stats an hour ago, nobody had points for today...


----------



## twilyth (Jan 26, 2011)

HammerON said:


> When I checked DC stats an hour ago, nobody had points for today...



Yeah, it's been like that since last night.  Last update says it was 19:02 on the 25th.  Must be on WCG's end - same info on Boinc-stats - http://boincstats.com/stats/project_graph.php?pr=wcg


Last update user XML	2011-01-25 17:18:08 GMT
Last update host XML	2011-01-25 17:27:25 GMT
Last update team XML	2011-01-25 17:17:00 GMT


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 26, 2011)

Mydog said:


> Thanks again Ion
> Stats seems off to day or am I wrong?



They've been out for about 24 hours now...neither Free-DC nor BOINCstats have updated


----------



## Mydog (Jan 26, 2011)

Well a got a shit load of WU's with high priority today on the SR-2 cruncher, got 24 WU's paused while it chews through the 50 or 60 HP WU's. Checked all the other crunchers and its only that one machine I've got high priority WU's on. Anyone else got those WU's today?


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 26, 2011)

Yeah, I've had a couple dozen high-priority ones spread around today.  Strange, but w/e


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 26, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> Great job Mydog!
> 
> @ Captain and Ion
> I had an Intel Pd 805D to tank the other day... But I'm replacing it with an i5 2500K. I wanted the 2600K, but had to settle for the i5.  Hopefully i can push it over 4ghz with a CM Hyper 212 Plus.



Rock on brotha!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 28, 2011)

In all, we had 11 eek members over 20k, 4 over 30k, and 2 over 50k! ​


----------



## HammerON (Feb 2, 2011)

No one has been posting pie so here ya go


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks hammer, I've been really busy these past few days.  Had a death in the family and all, nobody close to me but still shakes things up a bit ya know?  Keep up the great work pie lovers!


----------



## HammerON (Feb 2, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thanks hammer, I've been really busy these past few days.  Had a death in the family and all, nobody close to me but still shakes things up a bit ya know?  Keep up the great work pie loves!



Sorry to hear that CP
Hope all is okay.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 3, 2011)

And today's Pie eaters are:






Enjoy


----------



## n-ster (Feb 3, 2011)

Mydog where are you


----------



## HammerON (Feb 3, 2011)

He went back to XtremeSystems

Members Joining Today 
(none) 
Members Leaving Today 
Mydog departed to XtremeSystems


----------



## twilyth (Feb 3, 2011)

Huh.  Bummer.  Guess they must have wooed him back.  Oh well.

Anyway, as long as I'm posting in this thread, here's the daily pie - homestyle.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 3, 2011)

hopefully mydog sticks around the forum at least, seemed like a cool dude.


----------



## KieX (Feb 3, 2011)

Well, big thanks to mydog for all the help. Hope to see you around again sometime.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 3, 2011)

KieX said:


> Well, big thanks to mydog for all the help. Hope to see you around again sometime.



Yep, sure hope he stays around.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 4, 2011)

Is anybody other than the top say 15 people really interested in this?  I mean, it's kinda cool if your gettin' some on a regular basis, but I can see how it might be a little bit of a bummer for everyone else.  That's part of the reason I'm not really bothering with it.  The daily team numbers on the other hand.  I guess I can go either way on that.  I'm not sure anyone really cares about daily updates, but maybe 2-3 times a week, just to touch base?  IDK.  that question really belongs in the team stats thread I guess.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 4, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Is anybody other than the top say 15 people really interested in this?  I mean, it's kinda cool if your gettin' some on a regular basis, but I can see how it might be a little bit of a bummer for everyone else.  That's part of the reason I'm not really bothering with it.  The daily team numbers on the other hand.  I guess I can go either way on that.  I'm not sure anyone really cares about daily updates, but maybe 2-3 times a week, just to touch base?  IDK.  that question really belongs in the team stats thread I guess.
> 
> http://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x206/twilyth/teampietoday-6.png



I think daily updates are cool.

IMO, it gives something to talk about and stay interested, see who's doing good who's not, etc.  Even if you don't get pie (like myself) i find it interesting as hell to follow up on these things.  Just my two cents of course.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 4, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> I think daily updates are cool.
> 
> IMO, it gives something to talk about and stay interested, see who's doing good who's not, etc.  Even if you don't get pie (like myself) i find it interesting as hell to follow up on these things.  Just my two cents of course.



I can see that.  When I was over at XS, I was happy just to be on the first page of team members (or maybe it was the second, {shrug}).  The idea of being in the top 10 was never even a dream and I never felt badly about it.  IDK, I'm just trying to see it from other perspectives is all.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 4, 2011)

twilyth said:


> I can see that.  When I was over at XS, I was happy just to be on the first page of team members (or maybe it was the second, {shrug}).  The idea of being in the top 10 was never even a dream and I never felt badly about it.  IDK, I'm just trying to see it from other perspectives is all.



Would be nice to see what they think, but I think a daily update is a good way to keep things active and members interested.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 4, 2011)

I would like to see this thread continue with daily updates


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 4, 2011)

+1 for daily updates. I think with our top 10 moving as much as it does we should keep doing daily updates. 

I wonder if we could get Wizzard to add the TPUCapture tool to the advance reply post. Well a modded TPUCapture, because we would only need it to capture the image from "http://stats.free-dc.org/charts/teampietoday.php?proj=bwcg&team=22175" and save it to TPU's image host. Example: User clicks the GetPie Icon and it would pull the current pic image from free-dc.org and upload it to TPU and then add a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to the posters post. 

What do you guys think? Wizzard are you there?...


----------



## twilyth (Feb 4, 2011)

Not sure I understand exactly, but it sounds cool.

I use the photobucket plugin to do uploads, but that's manual not dynamic.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 4, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> +1 for daily updates. I think with our top 10 moving as much as it does we should keep doing daily updates.
> 
> I wonder if we could get Wizzard to add the TPUCapture tool to the advance reply post. Well a modded TPUCapture, because we would only need it to capture the image from "http://stats.free-dc.org/charts/teampietoday.php?proj=bwcg&team=22175" and save it to TPU's image host. Example: User clicks the GetPie Icon and it would pull the current pic image from free-dc.org and upload it to TPU and then add a
> 
> ...



Did you by any chance shoot him a PM with this already?  If not I'll forward it to him to see what he thinks.  I wasn't 100% clear though, but i get what you mean.  Just not clear on the process itself but that's for you and W1Z to figure out I guess


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 5, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Did you by any chance shoot him a PM with this already?  If not I'll forward it to him to see what he thinks.  I wasn't 100% clear though, but i get what you mean.  Just not clear on the process itself but that's for you and W1Z to figure out I guess



No I haven't... I've tried to add W1z to my friends list, but he wasn't accepting friend requests. It would be a simple process and should only take seconds to finish. I was going to say give it to only ppl with WCG Tags so others can't abuse it, but with our kickass mods they would be on top of any spaming. We could take it a step farther, and create a bot that would post pie every time pie updated. But to me just adding the button would help. I think getting thanks from users should be incentive enough to post it. I don't know what do you guys think? 

as for the button. it should be simple. just modify the program and then write php to use the program. Instead of the program capturing something on the desktop.. it could pull the image straight from free-dc then upload to TPU's image host.


Something like

Dim Pic as String = "http://stats.free-dc.org/charts/teampietoday.php?proj=bwcg&team=22175"

PictureBox = Pic


----------



## HammerON (Feb 5, 2011)

Well until W1z lets us know, we will just have to keep posting the daily Pie:


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 5, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Well until W1z lets us know, we will just have to keep posting the daily Pie:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110205/teampietoday.png


----------



## twilyth (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## HammerON (Feb 6, 2011)

What happened to Ion???

Thanks for posting the pie twitlyth


----------



## twilyth (Feb 6, 2011)

HammerON said:


> What happened to Ion???
> 
> Thanks for posting the pie twitlyth



Yeah, I wondered the same thing so I checked it out - posted in the team thread.  It seems he left on the 4th but didn't immediately join another team.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 6, 2011)

I'll see if I can get a hold of him and see what happened.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## twilyth (Feb 8, 2011)




----------



## twilyth (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## 4x4n (Feb 9, 2011)

My 2 cents on the daily pie. Keep doing it. Even if you are not getting any I still like to see the competition for the biggest slice.


----------



## BinaryMage (Feb 9, 2011)

I agree. It is friendly competition for a good cause, and those of us not in the top 15 (like me) can aspire to someday have a piece of the pie...yum!


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 9, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> I agree. It is friendly competition for a good cause, and those of us not in the top 15 (like me) can aspire to someday have a piece of the pie...yum!



Yea, as you, I will be hard pressed to compete with getting a piece of the pie for awhile, however, I will (hopefully soon) be crunching on a 16 core server based system

That will help I hope LOL. That will give me a total of 22 cores crunching for the Ole TPU team


----------



## twilyth (Feb 10, 2011)




----------



## BinaryMage (Feb 10, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> Yea, as you, I will be hard pressed to compete with getting a piece of the pie for awhile, however, I will (hopefully soon) be crunching on a 16 core server based system
> 
> That will help I hope LOL. That will give me a total of 22 cores crunching for the Ole TPU team



16 core or 16 thread? Does Intel make 8 core Xeons? I didn't know there was a commercially available 8-core processor. Anyway, awesome! That will burn through WU's.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 10, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> 16 core or 16 thread? Does Intel make 8 core Xeons? I didn't know there was a commercially available 8-core processor. Anyway, awesome! That will burn through WU's.



I think the Magny-Cours line from AMD has at least a 12 core server chip and those normally come in 2P and 4P configurations (2 and 4 socket server boards).

Not sure about Intel.  I've been assuming that they max out at 6 core/12 threads, but I don't know.


----------



## BinaryMage (Feb 10, 2011)

twilyth said:


> I think the Magny-Cours line from AMD has at least a 12 core server chip and those normally come in 2P and 4P configurations (2 and 4 socket server boards).
> 
> Not sure about Intel.  I've been assuming that they max out at 6 core/12 threads, but I don't know.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Opteron#Opteron_.2845_nm_SOI.29
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xeon#6500.2F7500-series_.22Beckton.22

AMD has 12 core Opterons, Intel has 8 core Xeons. Thanks for the info twilyth. So, theoretically, with a 4P hyperthreaded Xeon config, you could run 64 WUs at once! (8 cores * 2 threads/core * 4 processors) That would be one amazing server!


----------



## twilyth (Feb 10, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Opteron#Opteron_.2845_nm_SOI.29
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xeon#6500.2F7500-series_.22Beckton.22
> 
> AMD has 12 core Opterons, Intel has 8 core Xeons. Thanks for the info twilyth. So, theoretically, with a 4P hyperthreaded Xeon config, you could run 64 WUs at once! (8 cores * 2 threads/core * 4 processors) That would be one amazing server!



It's something to drool over, at least until you realize that just one cpu will set you back 4 grand.  So you would be talking about a whole system that would probably be pushing $20k.

You could probably build 8 2600k rigs for about 1/4 of that and do twice as many ppd since the Xeon only runs at about 2.3gig and server boards are not known for their OC'ing features.

Not trying to be a wet blanket here, but that's why I always stay away from server chips.  I've been tempted many times but the numbers just never work out compared to a couple desktop rigs with consumer grade chips.


----------



## Disparia (Feb 10, 2011)

If someone wanted to balance production and e-peen, could put together a 4P system for under $3K with AMD's cheapest 8-core (6128, 2Ghz). Certainly not the most points for the money, but could throw a couple decent video cards on the board too for massive points overall and quite the conversation piece 


Edit- Oh, thought this was in FAH. Oh well, it can be a mixed WCG/FAH box with the additional video cards.

I should probably get some sleep. Yeah, that would be a good idea jizz. Alright I will. See you tomorrow.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 10, 2011)

Jizzler said:


> If someone wanted to balance production and e-peen, could put together a 4P system for under $3K with AMD's cheapest 8-core (6128, 2Ghz). Certainly not the most points for the money, but could throw a couple decent video cards on the board too for massive points overall and quite the conversation piece
> 
> 
> Edit- Oh, thought this was in FAH. Oh well, it can be a mixed WCG/FAH box with the additional video cards.
> ...



Only 2 voices in your head?  Lightweight.  I usually need a moderator. :shadedshu 

Yeah, the call of the e-peen is strong with crunchers.  Oh the times I've dreamed of a 4P system with 32gig of ram.  I've gone slumming on ebay to get my fix with used components, but I could never make the numbers work.  But fuck the numbers man, it's not always about the numbers.  Oh yes, "heresy" I hear you say - but you know it's true. {testify brother}


----------



## Disparia (Feb 10, 2011)

The rest had already passed out. The remaining one was determined to raise enough points to craft an Exquisite Superior Flute for the wife's hot elf minstrel.

Yes! Just think of the time we live in now. Four cores under $10K was dream back in the day. The only time I had quads, got them off eBay when they were several years past their prime (built a new quad P3-Xeon once, but it was for a client). Sucked down power cracking RC5 keys, but who cared about power usage back then? They looked massively awesome! Now a new 32 core box can be had for $3K! A big thanks to AMD for getting rid of 2P/4P tiering.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 10, 2011)

Jizzler said:


> A big thanks to AMD for getting rid of 2P/4P tiering.



Tru dat.  I was looking on the egg at G34 Mangy-Cours chips and noticed that there weren't different classes and model numbers.  How cool is that?  Too bad they only have one 4P G34 board though.

On a different topic, did you see that since the recall they have **0** 1155 boards?  WTFOMGBBQ.  I registered my Asus P8P67 Pro to get a replacement but I know it's going to be weeks - at least.  That sucks hard man.

I'm a lazy shit sometimes but that's due mainly to intermittent reinforcement of such behavior.  If I had jumped right on that board when I got and build the new 2600k system as planned, I'd be down a rig and tearing the new one down to extract the m/b for RMA.  And god knows what would have happened to the box with the serial number.  But procrastination does at times pay off.  Everything is still in the box.  All I have to do is slap a label on it and send it back - well, you know, some day.


----------



## Disparia (Feb 10, 2011)

I noticed, was just there getting all the info together to send in rebates (FUUUUUUUUU) for items from my last order.

Ouch. Guess I was lucky by making this threat earlier. Now I wait for Ivy or a cheap LGA-1366 six core to be released.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 10, 2011)

IDK.  The earliest to see Ivy Bridge would be 2H, and that would mean only 6 months for the new architecture before the die shrink.  Doesn't Intel normally take longer than that?  Although a lot will depend on the timetable for Bulldozer.  If AMD can launch in 2H then that would put pressure on Intel.

I don't mind taking a hit on selling used equipment to crunchers and the fact that I can recoup at least part of my investment makes me more willing to shell out for new equipment.  I was even thinking about a second 2600k with a board to support the graphics features since I'm really concerned about my power usage.  It would be easier to make these decisions if we had some firm dates.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## niko084 (Feb 11, 2011)

Stick to the desktop equipment.... Even an SR2 sounds cool but at the cost of the cpu's it's useless.

Servers are designed around huge I/O, folding and crunching doesn't require this in the least... You just need speed.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 11, 2011)

niko084 said:


> Stick to the desktop equipment.... Even an SR2 sounds cool but at the cost of the cpu's it's useless.
> 
> Servers are designed around huge I/O, folding and crunching doesn't require this in the least... You just need speed.



Excellent point.


----------



## Disparia (Feb 11, 2011)

twilyth said:


> IDK.  The earliest to see Ivy Bridge would be 2H, and that would mean only 6 months for the new architecture before the die shrink.  Doesn't Intel normally take longer than that?  Although a lot will depend on the timetable for Bulldozer.  If AMD can launch in 2H then that would put pressure on Intel.
> 
> I don't mind taking a hit on selling used equipment to crunchers and the fact that I can recoup at least part of my investment makes me more willing to shell out for new equipment.  I was even thinking about a second 2600k with a board to support the graphics features since I'm really concerned about my power usage.  It would be easier to make these decisions if we had some firm dates.



Oh, forgot about Bulldozer in my list. I'll certainly look at it too. Maybe Intel will also get around to dropping the LGA-2011 chips as well.

I'll continue to play the waiting game. Career changes, kids growing up, etc, and I'm still on my 'transition' box from a couple years ago. Just means that I'll be getting a monster built when I can finally hit the buy button at Newegg 




niko084 said:


> Stick to the desktop equipment.... Even an SR2 sounds cool but at the cost of the cpu's it's useless.
> 
> Servers are designed around huge I/O, folding and crunching doesn't require this in the least... You just need speed.



Here comes that voice of logic and practicality  

Yeah, if I was seriously looking at dedicated 4P machines for folding/crunching, I'd already have an SR2 (or Supermicro) for my main machine, as well as the kids and wife's systems


----------



## BinaryMage (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeah, I personally hope Bulldozer will put AMD back in the playing field, as far as top performance goes. I miss the days of the Athlon 64. Not that I am particularly an AMD fan (I have an Intel processor), I just like it when the two companies are neck in neck in performance. Makes things interesting and drives the prices down for us consumers.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 12, 2011)

I miss ION


----------



## BinaryMage (Feb 12, 2011)

Why did he quit? Did he switch teams, or quit WCG altogether?


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 12, 2011)

Would be nice to see him again, Hope things work out.  On the plus side He is a smart kid.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 13, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> Why did he quit? Did he switch teams, or quit WCG altogether?



He was forced to take some time off from WCG and the forums, personal problems.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## mjkmike (Feb 13, 2011)

I see HammerON is working his way back up with his x58's.
Sata or no sata I think p67 is good, and 2011 just got pushed back a few more months.
More cache and overclocks like normal can't wait.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 14, 2011)




----------



## niko084 (Feb 14, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> Yeah, I personally hope Bulldozer will put AMD back in the playing field, as far as top performance goes. I miss the days of the Athlon 64. Not that I am particularly an AMD fan (I have an Intel processor), I just like it when the two companies are neck in neck in performance. Makes things interesting and drives the prices down for us consumers.



I have large doubts of AMD being able to take the top again... Realistically they do a darn good job but $ for $ they don't have it compared to Intel... They can spend a fortune more on R&D, now that doesn't mean it can't be done but it makes it really hard.

I do like to see them competing nicely though, when the competition gets tough, we win!


----------



## BinaryMage (Feb 15, 2011)

niko084 said:


> I have large doubts of AMD being able to take the top again... Realistically they do a darn good job but $ for $ they don't have it compared to Intel... They can spend a fortune more on R&D, now that doesn't mean it can't be done but it makes it really hard.
> 
> I do like to see them competing nicely though, when the competition gets tough, we win!



Exactly. I hope AMD can compete with Intel, you are correct about the R&D funding, but, nonetheless, AMD also has graphics cards, which would give them more funding. It's not like AMD is ridiculously behind, though. For crunching rigs, AMD procs are usually better values.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## twilyth (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## HammerON (Feb 16, 2011)

My numbers will be down as the i7 920 was was down last night as I cleaned the case and replaced it with another i7 970. 
Nice to see MetalRacer back on the Pie chart


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 16, 2011)

HammerON said:


> My numbers will be down as the i7 920 was was down last night as I cleaned the case and replaced it with another i7 970.
> Nice to see MetalRacer back on the Pie chart



Nice to see you building some i7's.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks CP

I have decided to keep the i7 920 and put it on the Gigabyte UD4P board for a while...
That should give me 36 threads with the lappy.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 16, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Thanks CP
> 
> I have decided to keep the i7 920 and put it on the Gigabyte UD4P board for a while...
> That should give me 36 threads with the lappy.



  I'm looking for a six core from AMD, that should put me at 14 threads, better than 8


----------



## twilyth (Feb 17, 2011)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2011)

Uhhh, look at KieX


----------



## HammerON (Feb 17, 2011)

Well I had trouble getting the Gigabyte board to post last night (problem I have had with it several times) The CPU socket has some bent pins (got it that way - used). I will pull the mb out and take the Noctua NH-D14 off and try to mess with the pins to try and get her working. Really can't afford to buy another X58 mb at this time as I just spent a ton on the second i7 970 and 2 EVGA GTX 580's (and Koolance water blocks).


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Well I had trouble getting the Gigabyte board to post last night (problem I have had with it several times) The CPU socket has some bent pins (got it that way - used). I pull the mb out and will take the Noctua NH-D14 off and try to mess with the pins to try and get her working. Really can't afford to buy another X58 mb at this time as I just spent a ton on the second i7 970 and 2 EVGA GTX 580's (and Koolance water blocks).



hmmm, keep us posted bro.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 17, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Well I had trouble getting the Gigabyte board to post last night (problem I have had with it several times) The CPU socket has some bent pins (got it that way - used). I pull the mb out and will take the Noctua NH-D14 off and try to mess with the pins to try and get her working. Really can't afford to buy another X58 mb at this time as I just spent a ton on the second i7 970 and 2 EVGA GTX 580's (and Koolance water blocks).



Good luck with that.  A thin tube should be the easiest way to straighten the pins.  Glass is better if it's available (from a lab or hobby store maybe).  Otherwise, a metal ink cartridge for a ball-point pen will also work.  Tweezers are kind of iffy in my opinion.  Just try not to break one off.  You probably know this but metal becomes more brittle as it's bent repeatedly.


----------



## BinaryMage (Feb 17, 2011)

Sometimes a credit card will also work, if you can fit it in there, and run it along. That way it will automatically align itself... good luck!


----------



## HammerON (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks guys for the advice. I use a credit card and have also used a fine point razor (carefully).


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> Sometimes a credit card will also work, if you can fit it in there, and run it along. That way it will automatically align itself... good luck!



I know that has worked great for me on CPU's.  I had to bend some pins back in place on my Phenom 9950, that worked flawlessly.  However, Don't know how easy it'll be to use that in the socket of the board.


----------



## niko084 (Feb 17, 2011)

Anyone know where ION is?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2011)

He had some personal issues and was forced to take some time off.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 18, 2011)

Go KieX go!!!  Look at him go.


----------



## BinaryMage (Feb 18, 2011)

Wow! 
That is super impressive, KieX. 
What rigs do you have crunching?


----------



## twilyth (Feb 18, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Go KieX go!!!  Look at him go.





BinaryMage said:


> Wow!
> That is super impressive, KieX.
> What rigs do you have crunching?



Wow.  Posting pie is something I do on autopilot.  I should stop to look once in a while.  I remember just a few weeks ago when Mindweaver was in the mid-20k's and light years ahead of the pack.  Now 30k looks like the minimum for cherry pie.  Dang.


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 18, 2011)

WOW!! Very nice KieX!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 18, 2011)

I remember when I got pie with about 3-4k PPD on a single i7.  Go figure what that'll get you now


----------



## KieX (Feb 18, 2011)

That was a very happy moment for me, first time taking the coveted cherry pie on a final update. 

My numbers will be all over the place into next week though. If all goes well I would be selling 2 of my rigs so I can have money toward replacing them with more SB.

@BinaryMage: My free-dc stats page: here. (Look at the hosts list below the user daily scores)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 18, 2011)

KieX said:


> That was a very happy moment for me, first time taking the coveted cherry pie on a final update.
> 
> My numbers will be all over the place into next week though. If all goes well I would be selling 2 of my rigs so I can have money toward replacing them with more SB.
> 
> @BinaryMage: My free-dc stats page: here. (Look at the hosts list below the user daily scores)



Best of luck on getting those SB's bro.


----------



## BinaryMage (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice. Very nice. 
Someday, I will have that many computers...


----------



## twilyth (Feb 19, 2011)

Has anyone else noticed that the last update on Free-DC is posted as 13:20 GMT?  Wonder if there's a problem with WCG XML files again.


----------



## BinaryMage (Feb 19, 2011)

Free-DC says the WCG servers are down, but I can access them just fine... I don't know what the issue is, but something is certainly weird.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 19, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> Free-DC says the WCG servers are down, but I can access them just fine... I don't know what the issue is, but something is certainly weird.



Looks like it's all better now - reporting update of 01:36 GMT on the 19th.

And it looks like Mindweaver is back in the lead, but Kiex's numbers are none too shabby.


----------



## BinaryMage (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks twilyth. 
I hadn't seen MStenholm get pie yet, congrats on your slice!


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 19, 2011)

Great job pie eaters! 

@KieX those SB's kickass! My 2500K I've seen over 7,000 B points for one day, but then i've seen 3,500 points the next. Over all though it's usually around 4,500 points which is still kickass. I've got my 2500K at 4.5Ghz on air. *What do you have the 2600K @?* I want to get one when the new boards come in but i'm wondering if they clock as will with HT?

EDIT: I highlighted what i changed.. I know you have 2 2600k..lol i was wanting to know the clocks..hehehe I'm still working on waking up..lol


----------



## KieX (Feb 19, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> Great job pie eaters!
> 
> @KieX those SB's kickass! My 2500K I've seen over 7,000 B points for one day, but then i've seen 3,500 points the next. Over all though it's usually around 4,500 points which is still kickass. I've got my 2500K at 4.5Ghz on air. *What do you have the 2600K @?* I want to get one when the new boards come in but i'm wondering if they clock as will with HT?
> 
> EDIT: I highlighted what i changed.. I know you have 2 2600k..lol i was wanting to know the clocks..hehehe I'm still working on waking up..lol



both are at 4.6GHz 24/7 although volts vary: asus:1.232v gigabyte:1.4v 

The 2600K's do over 8K on a good day, but average is around 5.7K. Around 160W and 66C.


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 19, 2011)

KieX said:


> both are at 4.6GHz 24/7 although volts vary: asus:1.232v gigabyte:1.4v
> 
> The 2600K's do over 8K on a good day, but average is around 5.7K. Around 160W and 66C.



Yea i figured at least 1K difference with HT.  I may try higher then 4.5 on the 2500K.. I have it at 1.4v. I've not tried a lower voltage.. hehehe I could careless as long as I don't burn it up..lol  If it can do 1.4v's then i'm finding the sweet spot for 1.4v's or what ever the highest voltage it can run.


----------



## KieX (Feb 19, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> Yea i figured at least 1K difference with HT.  I may try higher then 4.5 on the 2500K.. I have it at 1.4v. I've not tried a lower voltage.. hehehe I could careless as long as I don't burn it up..lol  If it can do 1.4v's then i'm finding the sweet spot for 1.4v's or what ever the highest voltage it can run.



If you have an asus try going for the highest setting of loadline calibration and lowering the vcore. I am going to stick with GB for crunchers because the BIOS is simpler and OC'ing is more straight forward. Asus feels like I'm playing with magic 

Good luck with that


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 19, 2011)

KieX said:


> If you have an asus try going for the highest setting of loadline calibration and lowering the vcore. I am going to stick with GB for crunchers because the BIOS is simpler and OC'ing is more straight forward. Asus feels like I'm playing with magic
> 
> Good luck with that



Naw it's a cheap ASRock board.. but i have to say I like the board. I've not had an asrock since the one i bought with agp and pci-e when i switched over from A socket to 775 C2D 6400. You could use ddr with agp or pci-e with ddr2. It was a good board, but it was shit for overclocking. I got to say they have came along way. But when i replace my Q9550(My main rig) it will.... was going to be with an asus. From what you've said about the GB I may go with GB. I like both companies.  I'll have to read more.. hehehe


----------



## twilyth (Feb 20, 2011)

OMG race fans.  Kiex snatches cherry pie from Mindweaver once again - edging him out by only 1500 pts and change.  If they keep going back and forth like this I'm going to need some Dramamine.


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 20, 2011)

twilyth said:


> OMG race fans.  Kiex snatches cherry pie from Mindweaver once again - edging him out by only 1500 pts and change.  If they keep going back and forth like this I'm going to need some Dramamine.
> 
> http://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x206/twilyth/507d50a1.png



Kickass KieX!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 20, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> Kickass KieX!!



Love the spirit


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 20, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Love the spirit



Thanks Brotha!!  A team that grows together stays together!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 20, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> Kickass KieX!!





Mindweaver said:


> Thanks Brotha!!  A team that grows together stays together!



Amen to that!


----------



## twilyth (Feb 21, 2011)

The last update is 01:10 GMT but I don't think the update is final yet.  Pie looks like it might be right though.

edit:  Yup.  Pie was final for Feb. 20th.


----------



## BinaryMage (Feb 21, 2011)

Looks like some hot competition for the cherry pie! Maybe HammerON will join in the action!


----------



## twilyth (Feb 21, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> Looks like some hot competition for the cherry pie! Maybe HammerON will join in the action!



Yeah, I should have mentioned that.  MW was back in the lead yesterday and by a fairly healthy 3300 point lead.  It's definitely getting interesting.


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 22, 2011)

My bad.  If this is a race. But I miss updating rigs from time to time. Not looking to win only help.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 22, 2011)

And today, mjkmike comes out of nowhere to grab the cherry pie from Mindweaver by barely 300pts.


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 22, 2011)

twilyth said:


> And today, mjkmike comes out of nowhere to grab the cherry pie from Mindweaver by barely 300pts.
> 
> http://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x206/twilyth/6dde572f.png



Awesome job mjkmike!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 22, 2011)

mjkmike said:


> My bad.  If this is a race. But I miss updating rigs from time to time. Not looking to win only help.



I would think the correct way to look at it is as friendly competition.  Without it, everybody would settle for a Pentium 4 crunching.  But it's a great way to get team chemistry going, like we have here.


----------



## BinaryMage (Feb 22, 2011)

Wow! I sense hungry team members!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 22, 2011)

binarymage said:


> wow! I sense hungry team members! :d



:d


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 22, 2011)

I miss ION.


----------



## KieX (Feb 22, 2011)

Great work Mike! 

It certainly ain't a competition but when people with similar output as you increase theirs it gives you a sense of wanting to keep up with them.  I think Mindweaver summed it up very nicely:



Mindweaver said:


> A team that grows together stays together!


----------



## niko084 (Feb 22, 2011)

I keep losing an i3 to a blue screen 

Clocked it down a hair, only blue screens every few days, not sure what's going on, hopefully I'll get this fixed and my PPD back up a bit.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## HammerON (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for posting the Pie CP


----------



## twilyth (Feb 23, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Thanks for posting the Pie CP



I haven't been feeling well lately and last night was pretty bad.  I may have to bow out for a while.  We'll see.  I'll let you know.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 23, 2011)

Cool, hope you feel better and we appreciate all you have been doing with the updates


----------



## BinaryMage (Feb 23, 2011)

Agreed. I can take over pie for a couple of days if you want, just PM me instructions.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 24, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> Agreed. I can take over pie for a couple of days if you want, just PM me instructions.



Just get them from here, post the one titled today's top 10

Gotta hit show graphs first.

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175&sort=today


----------



## BinaryMage (Feb 24, 2011)

Okay. Thanks CP.  twilyth, just tell me if you want me to. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## twilyth (Feb 24, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> Okay. Thanks CP.  twilyth, just tell me if you want me to. Hope you feel better soon!


If you want to do it for a while, that's cool.  

I have both medical and psych issues.  The latter are on going and are aggravated by the former.  I just need to get my ass in gear and decide on how to handle things but the whole process will be ongoing.  I can continue to do it, but if you want to take care of pie and milestones, you're welcome to for as long as you like.  Whenever you don't feel like doing it any more, just let me know.

Summary - it's your call.

For pie, the easiest way to handle it is to get one of the firefox plugins that let you upload to a photo site.  I use the photobucket plugin, but I think there are others.  Just right click on any image and select "upload to photobucket".  When it's done, it will present the codes you need for embedding the image (you'll need the last one - "img" tags).


----------



## BinaryMage (Feb 24, 2011)

Sure, I can do it for as long as need be, I think. One question, at what time do you want me to post them? (I am in the Pacific timezone -8:00 GMT)


----------



## twilyth (Feb 24, 2011)

Mindweaver is back in the top slot and all is right with the world.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 24, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> Sure, I can do it for as long as need be, I think. One question, at what time do you want me to post them? (I am in the Pacific timezone -8:00 GMT)



If you're doing milestones too, then you have to wait at least a half hour after the final update.  That usually happens between 8:30 and 9:00 EST (5:30-6PM PST).  So figure around 9-9:30 (6-6:30 PST).

If you just do pie, then that is almost always correct as soon as the final update is done.


----------



## BinaryMage (Feb 24, 2011)

Sure, can do. Thanks for the info. Want me to start tomorrow?


----------



## twilyth (Feb 24, 2011)

Sounds good.  Thank you.


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 24, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Just get them from here, post the one titled today's top 10
> 
> Gotta hit show graphs first.
> 
> http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175&sort=today



Hey bro you can get it a lot easier than that. Just bookmark 
	
	



```
http://stats.free-dc.org/charts/teampietoday.php?proj=bwcg&team=22175
```
 Notice at the end of the link's the team number. You could for example put 8674 at the end of the link and get XtremeSystems Pie chart.  I hope that helps anyone that wants to post pie.


----------



## BinaryMage (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks mindweaver. That is definitely useful.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 24, 2011)

I just right click on the picture (Pie chart) and save it to my hard drive. Then I use TPU Free Image Hosting to post. Usually takes me about two minutes


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 24, 2011)

HammerON said:


> I just right click on the picture (Pie chart) and save it to my hard drive. Then I use TPU Free Image Hosting to post. Usually takes me about two minutes



You can use TPU Capture, takes me 2 seconds   Best utility ever!!!


----------



## HammerON (Feb 24, 2011)

True, true


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 24, 2011)

HammerON said:


> I just right click on the picture (Pie chart) and save it to my hard drive. Then I use TPU Free Image Hosting to post. Usually takes me about two minutes





Chicken Patty said:


> You can use TPU Capture, takes me 2 seconds   Best utility ever!!!



  Well you will still have to save the Image.. That is not where I was trying to help.. I was trying to show you guys a quicker way to view the graph..  but in the end you will have to save that picture using either one of the methods you guys listed, because that picture changes with the updates. 

 Did you guys even try it? Just copy the code below and paste it in your browser.  I would hope you guys have known me long enough not to steer you wrong. You can see that it's coming from the "http://stats.free-dc.org". It's just points to where they store the pie picture.


```
http://stats.free-dc.org/charts/teampietoday.php?proj=bwcg&team=22175
```


----------



## BinaryMage (Feb 25, 2011)

Tentative pie for February 24th, 2011






Mindweaver retains the top spot by a significant lead  with Niko084 in second.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 25, 2011)

Mindweaver is a powerhouse!!!


----------



## twilyth (Feb 25, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> Tentative pie for February 24th, 2011
> 
> http://stats.free-dc.org/charts/teampietoday.php?proj=bwcg&team=22175
> 
> Mindweaver retains the top spot by a significant lead  with Niko084 in second.



Binary:  You can't link directly to that chart since it changes every 6hrs or so.  For example, at 3:24AM EST, here is what it looks like






You have to right click the image and save it.  Then it has to be uploaded to a site like photobucket.  That's why I suggested something like the photobucket plugin that let's you just right click and upload directly.


----------



## adrianx (Feb 25, 2011)

i got a piece of pie


----------



## BinaryMage (Feb 26, 2011)

Oh, oops.  Sorry about that. Is there a way I can access old pies so I can fix it?
*Pie for Today (Good this time)*





Mindweaver continues his monopoly - watch out for lawsuits! mjkmike takes second place.
Good job all!


----------



## twilyth (Feb 26, 2011)

No, I don't think so.  Bok (free-dc's owner) generates those dynamically so when the data changes so do the graphs.

Not a big deal.  Anyone who is interested can just go to the team page and sort on the column labeled "yesterday".  It won't give you percentages but you'll see the rankings.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 26, 2011)

Here you go.  Niko made a surprise showing in second place with MW in the top spot.


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks for posting Binary.  Don't let a few slips stop you.


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 26, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> Thanks mindweaver. That is definitely useful.



I don't know how i missed this, but you're welcome BinaryMage!


----------



## twilyth (Feb 27, 2011)

MW is well in the lead today with almost double the next highest score.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 27, 2011)

Mindweaver's score is going higher once his i7 970 kicks-in


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 28, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Mindweaver's score is going higher once his i7 970 kicks-in



 Tomorrow should show a full day's worth of work.  Tomorrow I might push it to 4GHz. Right now it's at stock.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 28, 2011)




----------



## HammerON (Feb 28, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> Tomorrow should show a full day's worth of work.  Tomorrow I might push it to 4GHz. Right now it's at stock.



Well it doesn't take too much to get to 4GHz on these chips What heatsink/cooling are you using?


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 28, 2011)

come on Mike. your country demands more pie.


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm *so* sorry for missing pie and milestones these last two days, guys. All of my passwords are stored on LastPass and randomly generated, and I was away from my home computer and forgot to write down my password, so I was unable to access my account.  Honestly, I'm not sure I'm the best person to do these, I'm just not reliable enough. Again, sorry. Thank you twilyth for covering for me! You rock!


----------



## twilyth (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## twilyth (Mar 2, 2011)

MJKMike grabs the lead today.  MW drops into the sub-20k range to give us mortals a shot at cherry pie.


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice job mjkmike!


----------



## HammerON (Mar 2, 2011)

Cherry pie for mjmike


----------



## twilyth (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 3, 2011)

Whoa, metalracer came from *nowhere*! Way to go!


----------



## HammerON (Mar 3, 2011)

Shit - Metal used to get cherry pie like no other (back in the day)


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 3, 2011)

Yeah, he is ranked 3rd on the team in terms of total credit:
http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175
His credit today was about three times what it had been yesterday.
MetalRacer, did you get new machines or what?
Way to go!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 3, 2011)

Metalracer had his days of glory, looks like he's back for more.


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 3, 2011)

The i7 970 was offline yesterday.. I got it back online and just uploaded about 30-40 work units.. hehehe  That chip is amazing.. but as much as i like it.. I'm still push to get a 2600k to replace my main rig (Q9550).


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 3, 2011)

metals i7 920 had a great day.






16,981


----------



## twilyth (Mar 4, 2011)

mjkmike said:


> metals i7 920 had a great day.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110303/metel.jpg
> 
> 16,981


Very, very impressive.  I can't wait see what I get out of the 2600k.


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 4, 2011)

That should definitely be a credit producer, especially when overclocked.


----------



## twilyth (Mar 4, 2011)

MW in the lead by more than 6k


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 4, 2011)

Here is today's pie, since it hasn't been posted yet:






Mindweaver's monopoly continues...

EDIT: Double post, *and* the pies are different... Guess I'll leave the post up for now, only because the pies are different. I don't know what happened there.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 4, 2011)

Mindweaver has really turned up the heater


----------



## twilyth (Mar 5, 2011)

Niko makes a surprise showing in then #2 spot with very respectable numbers pushing 30k


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice job Niko084!  Mindweaver's monopoly seems to be in danger...


----------



## twilyth (Mar 6, 2011)

MJKMike pushes past MW, 27.5k to 23.7k

MW still has the nicest RAC though.


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 6, 2011)

I had to take the 970 down.. I'll try and get it back online this week.. Great job mjkmike!


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 6, 2011)

good job mike 

please accept this half eaten pie. <wipes her face>


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks for the pie Bumblebee.  Crunch on and crunch harder.


----------



## twilyth (Mar 7, 2011)

MW is back in the lead with 24.4k, MJKMike and Metal following with 19.1k and 18.3k


----------



## twilyth (Mar 8, 2011)

MW is in the lead today with 27k.  Kiex and Metal are in a tight battle for second with 15.7 and 15.6k respectively


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 8, 2011)

Nothing better than some close friendly competition!!    Great job pie eaters!


----------



## twilyth (Mar 9, 2011)

MJKMike takes the lead today with 29k.  Metal and MW are neck and neck with 21.6k and 21.5k.


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 9, 2011)

mjkmike's numbers seem to be vastly fluctuating... Good job mjk, but what's up with that?


----------



## twilyth (Mar 9, 2011)

He might just have to adjust the network connection interval on the network tab.  I have mine set to .1 days (about 2.5 hours), but it seems to connect when it feels like it.


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm still dealing with power issues..


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 10, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> I'm still dealing with power issues..



Damn Mind that really sucks bro


----------



## twilyth (Mar 10, 2011)

Metal takes the lead today with 22.8k.  MJKMike and Kiex are in 2nd and 3rd with 17.6k and 16.2k.  MW dropped to 7th but I'm sure that's only temporary.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 10, 2011)

Awesome job Racer!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bow (Mar 10, 2011)

I want some PIE


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 10, 2011)

Bow said:


> I want some PIE



++++++++++++++++++++1


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 10, 2011)

Bow said:


> I want some PIE



You'll have to work for it... good luck!  We're all in this together!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 10, 2011)

You'll lucky MW had a power outage, gave you'll a chance at some pie


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 11, 2011)

You might be able to get it once by letting all of your crunchers finish work but not report it, and then mass manually update them, but that's sorta kinda cheating.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 11, 2011)

I can't load Free DC to post the pie chart, anybody else having the same issue?


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 11, 2011)

I'll do pie, I can load the chart. Free DC is definitely having bandwidth issues, though. Ping results attached.

*Pie for March 10th 2011*



Mindweaver barely retains the lead with a slight lead over MetalRacer. Nice job all!


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 11, 2011)

My i5 2500k was crunching but didn't have a internet connection. I reset the switch and it's back online!  everything is still kind of all over the place..  I'm having to re route some power..


----------



## twilyth (Mar 11, 2011)

We have a tight race for cherry pie today with MW at 22.9k and Metal at 22.7k.  Kiex rounds out the top 3 with 18.4k.


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 11, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> My i5 2500k was crunching but didn't have a internet connection. I reset the switch and it's back online!  everything is still kind of all over the place..  I'm having to re route some power..



Good luck! Power can be a pain to deal with... 

Sorry for stealing your job, twilyth...


----------



## twilyth (Mar 12, 2011)

MW is back in the lead today with 20.5k.  Metal is in second with 15.7k and MJK rounds it out with 12.6k.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 12, 2011)

And MW is back


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 12, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> And MW is back



Thanks brotha! Slowly but surely!  I'm looking at SB boards for my 2600k.. hehehe It'll be a couple weeks before i get it.. I want to see the all.. hehehe the egg just put up a shit load.. 21 in all


----------



## twilyth (Mar 12, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> Thanks brotha! Slowly but surely!  I'm looking at SB boards for my 2600k.. hehehe It'll be a couple weeks before i get it.. I want to see the all.. hehehe the egg just put up a shit load.. 21 in all



I got my Asus RMA today, so I think I'll build the first 2600k with that board, let the EVO utility do all of the heavy lifting for overclocking the chip and then use the settings on the biostar board.  Or maybe I'll return the biostar and get another Asus.  IDK.  I like the idea of a second 2600k, but I got some hifi gear lately so I probably should chill.  Yeah.  That's sounding more and more like a good idea.


----------



## HammerON (Mar 12, 2011)

I am thinking of adding a 2600K rig as I am real impressed with their daily ppd
They come close to matching my 970


----------



## twilyth (Mar 13, 2011)

Wow, so close today in the cherry pie race.

Metal edges out MW with 22,726 vs MW's 22,655.  KieX rounds it out with 17k.  Very nice.


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 13, 2011)

Kickass job MetalRacer!!!  and everyone else!


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 13, 2011)

Agreed. Nice to see hot competition for the cherry pie! And good job also to 4x4n, who we haven't seen getting pie, at least in awhile.


----------



## twilyth (Mar 14, 2011)

MJK is in the lead today with 17.8k.  MW is close behind with 16.5k.  Metal gets blueberry pie with 14k.


----------



## catnipkiller (Mar 14, 2011)

I was wanting to start helping but i was wondering about how much net is used. I have a shitty monthly cap of 60gb a month and don't want to go over that. Any info would be nice.


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm on a Rogers internet stick with a 5gig a month limit and with six rigs never go past it..


----------



## catnipkiller (Mar 14, 2011)

ok the other question would be how do i get started for this team?


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 14, 2011)

go to the great Ion's WCG Essentials thread.  That should cover all questions.


----------



## twilyth (Mar 14, 2011)

catnipkiller said:


> ok the other question would be how do i get started for this team?



I'm slowly creating a faq's section on my blog - there's a little bit of useful info to get you started but it's in progress, so, be gentle. 

http://twilyth.blogspot.com/2011/03/wcg-crunching-faqs-beginner-basics.html


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 14, 2011)

catnipkiller said:


> ok the other question would be how do i get started for this team?



Here you go buddy, this has all you need.    welcome aboard!

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=106593


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 14, 2011)

@BinaryMage  My numbers go up and down because I can't do all six by the update time.  And I like to go out


----------



## twilyth (Mar 14, 2011)

mjkmike said:


> @BinaryMage  My numbers go up and down because I can't do all six by the update time.  And I like to go out



go "out"?  I don't understand.  Was is this "out" you speak of?


----------



## HammerON (Mar 14, 2011)

Someone actually has a "life"???


----------



## catnipkiller (Mar 14, 2011)

whats the best way to run this? i want to have it on my other pc it has my over clocked gtx260 and a amd 7750 @3.2ghz would it be better just to run it off my gpu?
I'm still new to forms but your guys seem to be the best around so i wanna help you out. I allso have a pos 1core 1.6ghz shit kicker that lags with the magic jack lol everyone sounded like robots so it may be of some use i don't knew in new fish.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 14, 2011)

WCG doesnt use a GPU it only uses CPU power, If you want to use your GPU then you can do what is called F@H


----------



## twilyth (Mar 15, 2011)

MJK takes the lead today with 27.4k.  MW gets lime pie with 23.3k.  Niko edges out Metal with 19.7k for some deeeeee-licious blueberry pie.   Mmmmmm.


----------



## twilyth (Mar 16, 2011)

Metal leads today with 20.6k.  MW is less than 2k behind with 19.2k. KieX, a familiar face in the pie trifecta is third with 18.2k. Oh, and what's this?  Who's this twilyth character nipping at Kiex's heels? /shameless self promotion.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 16, 2011)

Great job metal


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 16, 2011)

Great job pie eaters! I'm still having issues.. My x6 has been giving me troubles... along with other rigs..   I've got it back to stock settings...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 16, 2011)

What problems is it giving you?


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 17, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> What problems is it giving you?



I think i have it figured out. After putting it back to stock i had to pull the battery and let it sit (I tried clearing the bios using the jumper but no go). After letting it set, i replaced the battery and it booted. Then i received a s.m.a.r.t drive error and had to disable that feature in the bios. I've ordered another drive for a spare. It's back up crunching away. I turned on the 970 to help the team, but I'll probably take it back down tomorrow as long as the 1055t's doing fine.  I'll put it back to 4Ghz tomorrow.


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 17, 2011)

Good luck! That 1055T should put out quite respectable numbers.


----------



## twilyth (Mar 17, 2011)

Based on the totals, I think this is final for today.  Will update if it's not.

MW leads with 22.6k.  Metal and moi follow with 21.9k and 17.9k.

Very surprised to be getting my first blueberry pie evah.


----------



## HammerON (Mar 17, 2011)

Congrats twilyth
And thanks again for posting Pie, Milestones and Daily Numbers!!!


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 17, 2011)

Nice job all! And way to go twilyth!


----------



## 4x4n (Mar 17, 2011)

Awesome twilyth, appreciate you posting pie everyday. 

 Looking to be getting a slice for myself soon.


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 17, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> Good luck! That 1055T should put out quite respectable numbers.



Yea, I've been crunching with it for awhile now and it keeps up with my i7 860 and better on some days. It's a great chip. It's crunched solid over night with out a restart.  That's great news!  Now i'll clock it back to 4ghz and let it eat! hehehe 

@twilyth 
Kickass job bro! you da man!


----------



## catnipkiller (Mar 17, 2011)

I will be setting up my 2 old pc to help out a bit this weekend i ment to this week but iv had no time due to schooling


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 17, 2011)

Go for it dude, we take any help we can get.  Thank you


----------



## catnipkiller (Mar 17, 2011)

i have a joke of a laptop i want to get working lol its just the mobo my new "epic pc on a box" no cd drive i just need to find a way to get the power cored to stay on atm if i bump it it shuts off. i think its a 2xcore lol my friend raged and punched his screen in after he bought a 90$ adapter and it still wouldent work rite. so he gave it to me


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 17, 2011)

Hey two cores is two projects running at once.  And for free even better.


----------



## catnipkiller (Mar 17, 2011)

lol MY BODY IS READY


----------



## twilyth (Mar 18, 2011)

MW gets cherry pie today with 25.7k.  Metal and Niko are virtually tied for lime pie - Metal with 17,425 and Niko with 17,361.






Note - last post was prematured.


----------



## twilyth (Mar 18, 2011)

Note - last pie and milestones posts were premature - both are fixed.


----------



## bogmali (Mar 18, 2011)

Hmn, I got me a slice tonight I wonder what would happen if I convert 4 i7 920 @ 3.8Ghz to crunching They're folding currently


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 18, 2011)

bogmali said:


> Hmn, I got me a slice tonight I wonder what would happen if I convert 4 i7 920 @ 3.8Ghz to crunching They're folding currently



Well hel Bog, give it a shot man..........At least though our competition bro


----------



## bogmali (Mar 18, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> Well hel Bog, give it a shot man..........At least though our competition bro



I guess that is one way to find out 

I will go ahead and do just that.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 18, 2011)

bogmali said:


> I guess that is one way to find out
> 
> I will go ahead and do just that.



Now that is just frigging awesome

You da man, man


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 18, 2011)

bogmali said:


> Hmn, I got me a slice tonight I wonder what would happen if I convert 4 i7 920 @ 3.8Ghz to crunching They're folding currently



Awesome! We know you got the hardware!.. hehehe   I'm trying to get some folding rigs together for our folding brothers.. but graphic cards are so flippin high right now..


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm sure that some of the crunchers would lend the folders a GPU/CPU during our little competition in May if the folders will help them out here in March. 2 hex's will be converted in the next 24 hours for a week or so.


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 18, 2011)

Sounds like a good deal to me.


----------



## twilyth (Mar 18, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> I'm sure that some of the crunchers would lend the folders a GPU/CPU during our little competition in May if the folders will help them out here in March. 2 hex's will be converted in the next 24 hours for a week or so.


I thought that graphics cards blow cpu's away on folding.  There are some cards that can do over 10k per day.  I can only imagine what you get with SLI/xfire.  Do any cpu's even come close?


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 18, 2011)

twilyth said:


> I thought that graphics cards blow cpu's away on folding.  There are some cards that can do over 10k per day.  I can only imagine what you get with SLI/xfire.  Do any cpu's even come close?



I do 62 k PPD on each on my hexs, so yes a decent CPU, doing the right work ( -bigadv in the command line). Any i7 with HT (3.8 GHz or more) or a 4 GHz 6 core AMD will do + 30 k PPD.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 18, 2011)

OK, since the ground rules for the Chimp Challenge appear to be improvement over your PPD average(based on the last 4 months), I have a proposition for my WCG brothers. The F@H team can move hardware over to WCG for the next month or so and in return, the WCG Team can help us during the 2 weeks of the Chimp Challenge(starting May 5th). We would need as much participation from the WCG team as possible. What do you say guy's? I have 4 -i7's that will be switched over to WCG within the next 24hrs if you find this arrangement satisfactory.


----------



## twilyth (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm cool with other team members switching, but I won't.  I have 5 rigs running and I don't want to screw with the 3 that are dedicated crunchers.  On the 2 that are my primaries, I have them set to suspend when I'm using them and since I'm on one or the other pretty much all day long, they don't tend to produce much.  You can check my host stats on BOINC stats and see what I'm saying.  

Also, I'm too much of a points whore to do anything like that.  I know it's selfish, but I'm being honest.  I'm sure a good chunk of the other team members will be down with that suggestion so don't regard my response as in any way representative.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 18, 2011)

Buck I'm in, however I have nothing to switch over. All my cards fold except my 5870 which for the CC I will put to fold like I put my 5770's last year.  I got no CPU's worthy of F@H.


----------



## bogmali (Mar 18, 2011)

twilyth said:


> I thought that graphics cards blow cpu's away on folding.  There are some cards that can do over 10k per day.  I can only imagine what you get with SLI/xfire.  Do any cpu's even come close?



Before the big advance (AKA -bigadv) work units came to surface, GPU's had the upperhand. The bonus completion points for the -bigadv on top of the normal PPD gives it somewhere in the 65K-75K PPD range which is something a single or dual card PPD wise cannot match.


----------



## twilyth (Mar 18, 2011)

bogmali said:


> Before the big advance (AKA -bigadv) work units came to surface, GPU's had the upperhand. The bonus completion points for the -bigadv on top of the normal PPD gives it somewhere in the 65K-75K PPD range which is something a single or dual card PPD wise cannot match.



Thanks man.  For while there I thought I was hallucinating.  I could have sworn that the CPU's didn't contribute much, but obviously my info was seriously out of date.

It looks like people who do switch over can make a major contribution to the Folding team's ppd.  My sincerest wishes of good luck there.


----------



## theonedub (Mar 18, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> OK, since the ground rules for the Chimp Challenge appear to be improvement over your PPD average(based on the last 4 months), I have a proposition for my WCG brothers. The F@H team can move hardware over to WCG for the next month or so and in return, the WCG Team can help us during the 2 weeks of the Chimp Challenge(starting May 5th). We would need as much participation from the WCG team as possible. What do you say guy's? I have 4 -i7's that will be switched over to WCG within the next 24hrs if you find this arrangement satisfactory.



Doesn't that artificially lower our average 4 month PPD that is used as the baseline for improvement? I might be looking at it wrong, but it seems like that is the equivalent of tanking.

On another note, I will revisit SMP folding on my i7 for the duration of the CC.


----------



## twilyth (Mar 18, 2011)

theonedub said:


> Doesn't that artificially lower our average 4 month PPD that is used as the baseline for improvement? I might be looking at it wrong, but it seems like that is the equivalent of tanking.
> 
> On another note, I will revisit SMP folding on my i7 for the duration of the CC.



That sounds like a valid point to me since it doesn't start until May 5th and in the meantime the folding team's ppd avg would be artificially depressed.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 18, 2011)

theonedub said:


> *Doesn't that artificially lower our average *4 month PPD that is used as the baseline for improvement? I might be looking at it wrong, but it seems like that is the equivalent of tanking.
> 
> On another note, I will revisit SMP folding on my i7 for the duration of the CC.



Yes, but in love and war..

Some other team, no name, did something similar for some weeks now.

Your i7 will be most welcome.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 18, 2011)

twilyth said:


> That sounds like a valid point to me since it doesn't start until May 5th and in the meantime the folding team's ppd avg would be artificially depressed.


We are using the averages prior to this month. This method was chosen so that there would be no intentional tampering with PPD.


----------



## theonedub (Mar 18, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> We are using the averages prior to this month. This method was chosen so that there would be no intentional tampering with PPD.



Thanks for clarifying that  I knew there had to be something I was missing


----------



## twilyth (Mar 19, 2011)

Today sees MW with cherry pie and 30k, MJK with lime and 28.8k and Metal with 23.5k for blueberry pie.


----------



## HammerON (Mar 19, 2011)

Finally got my i7 920 up and crunching again (been waiting on a motherboard). 
Can't keep up with Mindweaver, MetalRacer or mjmike though


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 19, 2011)

Every bit helps.  You aren't far off!


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 19, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> OK, since the ground rules for the Chimp Challenge appear to be improvement over your PPD average(based on the last 4 months), I have a proposition for my WCG brothers. The F@H team can move hardware over to WCG for the next month or so and in return, the WCG Team can help us during the 2 weeks of the Chimp Challenge(starting May 5th). We would need as much participation from the WCG team as possible. What do you say guy's? I have 4 -i7's that will be switched over to WCG within the next 24hrs if you find this arrangement satisfactory.



I'll get my GTX 285 ready! I got a 9600 gt i'll try to get going!  I got your back!  just shoot me a pm on the 4th and i'll crank them up bro! 



HammerON said:


> Finally got my i7 920 up and crunching again (been waiting on a motherboard).
> Can't keep up with Mindweaver, MetalRacer or mjmike though



It's hard for me to keep up as well..hehehe  they are really stepping up there game!


----------



## bogmali (Mar 19, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> I'll get my GTX 285 ready! I got a 9600 gt i'll try to get going!  I got your back!  just shoot me a pm on the 4th and i'll crank them up bro!



You know it's not just GPU you can use for folding right? 

Some of you with multiple i7 rigs can convert those to F@H as well. We have a lot tutorial resources in the F@H sub-forum that can help all of you who are interested in switching

Remember it's only for two weeks (also voluntary) and you're back to your normal routine after that.


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 19, 2011)

bogmali said:


> You know it's not just GPU you can use for folding right?
> 
> Some of you with multiple i7 rigs can convert those to F@H as well. We have a lot tutorial resources in the F@H sub-forum that can help all of you who are interested in switching
> 
> Remember it's only for two weeks (also voluntary) and you're back to your normal routine after that.



  err yea.. do you not recall that I started out folding for tpu with just cpu's? I remember having around 22 cpu's folding and my GTX 285 folded more than my 22 cpu's folding. Our crunching program uses gpu's as well.  I don't expect our folding team to turn over there gpu's to crunch, because it would hurt the folding teams daily out put. But putting my GTX 285 over to folding doesn't hurt our crunching team either.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 19, 2011)

I think that we were hoping for a small return favour...anyway my two hexs are now crunching.


----------



## bogmali (Mar 19, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> err yea.. do you not recall that I started out folding for tpu with just cpu's? I remember having around 22 cpu's folding and my GTX 285 folded more than my 22 cpu's folding. Our crunching program uses gpu's as well.  I don't expect our folding team to turn over there gpu's to crunch, because it would hurt the folding teams daily out put. But putting my GTX 285 over to folding doesn't hurt our crunching team either.



Getting old bro The latter part of my reply was never meant to insult you in any way but rather as an FYI for everyone who is interested. 


Hmmnn, I did not know that you could crunch WCG with GPU's I thought you had to do this via another project

One i7 is crunching now, one more later when I get to it (at another location), and the rest by tomorrow.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 19, 2011)

bogmali said:


> Getting old bro The latter part of my reply was never meant to insult you in any way but rather as an FYI for everyone who is interested.
> 
> 
> Hmmnn, I* did not know that you could crunch WCG with GPU's* I thought you had to do this via another project
> ...



New to me as well...


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 19, 2011)

WCG doesn't give any work to my GPU... are you sure that you can crunch for WCG on GPUs?


----------



## KieX (Mar 19, 2011)

WCG doesn't run on GPU (not yet at least).

What Mindweaver was saying is that the BOINC software (which runs WCG and many other projects) supports GPU. But he doesn't expect folding GPU's to be switched over to BOINC


Spoiler



*BOINC GPU supported projects*

Projects with NVIDIA applications:
GPUgrid.net
SETI@home
Milkyway@home
AQUA@home
Lattice
Collatz Conjecture

Projects with ATI applications:
Collatz Conjecture
Milkyway@home (coming soon)


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 19, 2011)

PrimeGrid also supports the GPU for BOINC.
Thanks for clearing up that confusion!


----------



## twilyth (Mar 20, 2011)

MW is in first with 27.6k but dusty makes a surprise showing in second with 22.2k.  MJK rounds it out with 20.9k.


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 20, 2011)

bogmali said:


> Getting old bro The latter part of my reply was never meant to insult you in any way but rather as an FYI for everyone who is interested.
> 
> 
> Hmmnn, I did not know that you could crunch WCG with GPU's I thought you had to do this via another project
> ...



Ah i wasn't insulted bro..   I was just saying brotha..  KieX said it best. He got what i was saying. I was just saying helping is great, but i didn't want to take away from either of our teams. I don't know but how many PPD do you get with the i7 860 folding?


----------



## bogmali (Mar 20, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> I don't know but how many PPD do you get with the i7 860 folding?



If you do -bigadv between 60-70K


----------



## catnipkiller (Mar 20, 2011)

having problems with this laptop will try to fix it for next weekend. power cored is 2 loose


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 20, 2011)

bogmali said:


> If you do -bigadv between 60-70K



wow! that's a lot better than a core 2 duo.. hehehe


----------



## twilyth (Mar 21, 2011)

MW again leads, today with 28.2k.  Hammer and MJK take 2nd and 3rd in a close race with 19.7k and 19.5k respectively.


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 21, 2011)

Big thanks for posting pie,  milestones,  and the others.
that avatar still freaks me out.


----------



## twilyth (Mar 21, 2011)

mjkmike said:


> Big thanks for posting pie,  milestones,  and the others.
> that avatar still freaks me out.



Get the adblock+ plugin for firefox.

Once installed, right click on my avatar pic, select AdBlock plus: block image

Select the first radio button (of 4 or 5) in the bottom half of the popup window

click OK.

The pic will disappear.  If not, just do a refresh.



Who loves ya' baby? (Kojak reference)


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Mar 21, 2011)

twilyth said:


> MW again leads, today with 28.2k.  Hammer and MJK take 2nd and 3rd in a close race with 19.7k and 19.5k respectively.
> 
> http://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x206/twilyth/2edde9ed.png




13,759 points today and i end up with ass pie. 
Awesome output fellow crunchers. My hat goes off to you all.


----------



## twilyth (Mar 22, 2011)

GREASEMONKEY said:


> 13,759 points today and i end up with ass pie.
> Awesome output fellow crunchers. My hat goes off to you all.



I feel ya.  12th today with 13k.  {sniffle, sniffle}

MW takes the lead today with 28.7k.  Msgclb makes a nice showing in second with 23.7.  Metal takes blueberry pie with 21.3k.


----------



## HammerON (Mar 22, 2011)

6 crunchers with 20,000 or more


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 22, 2011)

HammerON said:


> 6 crunchers with 20,000 or more



yea that is kickass!


----------



## MetalRacer (Mar 22, 2011)

HammerON said:


> 6 crunchers with 20,000 or more



We're Rocking and Rolling now!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 22, 2011)

^^oh yeah!


----------



## twilyth (Mar 23, 2011)

MetalRacer said:


> We're Rocking and Rolling now!



Yeah, but I was gettin' it every day. 


Pie.  I'm talking about pie.

Now I'll be lucky to get ass pie - and damned happy to get it too.


----------



## twilyth (Mar 23, 2011)

MW leads with (holy shit) 37.5k.  KieX (23.3k) and HammerON (21.k) fill out the top 3


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 23, 2011)

I may be down but I'm not going to be out of the to three for long.


----------



## twilyth (Mar 23, 2011)

mjkmike said:


> I may be down but I'm not going to be out of the to three for long.



Alright buddy!!!  Show these damn folding freaks who's really BOSS in PointsLand © ® **™.

I just put up my 2600k and I can't even claw ma way inta the top 10 no more.  I can smell the pie but I can't get a taste.  Just a taste damn it.  {sobbing} :shadedshu


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 23, 2011)

The competition grows fiercer every day.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 23, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> The competition grows fiercer every day.



...and that's a good thing.


----------



## twilyth (Mar 24, 2011)

MW takes cherry pie again with 26.8k.  Metal gets lime with 23.2k.  Kiex get blueberry with 21.4k.

My new 2600k seem to have kicked with some results to boost me into the top 10 once again so I'm happy with that.  I've ordered another one to go with the Biostar 1155 board I have and that will replace the Q9450 as my primary HTPC.  I just hope I can do an upgrade install on this one.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 24, 2011)

The pie eaters are putting out some pretty amazing #'s!


----------



## twilyth (Mar 25, 2011)

MW, KeiX and MSGCLB take the top 3 spots with 29.7k, 22.8k and 22.3k.  Our folding brothers are hanging on to a couple slices but it looks like we have been stepping up our game. 

Still, without their help we wouldn't be making the daily numbers that we are so once again, thanks for your help folders.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 25, 2011)

twilyth said:


> MW, KeiX and MSGCLB take the top 3 spots with 29.7k, 22.8k and 22.3k.  Our folding brothers are hanging on to a couple slices but it looks like we have been stepping up our game.
> 
> Still, without their help we wouldn't be making the daily numbers that we are so once again, thanks for your help folders.
> 
> http://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x206/twilyth/74fe4063.png



Top three all over 20k PPD.  AMAZING!!!


----------



## twilyth (Mar 25, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Top three all over 20k PPD.  AMAZING!!!


Top 6.  But who's counting.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 25, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Top 6.  But who's counting.



Dammit, didn't even notice.  WOW!!


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 25, 2011)

Maybe sometime all of the pie eaters will be over 20k. I bet it's not far away... Great job all!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 25, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> Maybe sometime all of the pie eaters will be over 20k. I bet it's not far away... Great job all!



Just think that I used to get Cherry pie with about 3-4k PPD.  Great job indeed.


----------



## KieX (Mar 25, 2011)

Think today Twilyth deserves more credit than he likes to take. Besides the great pie postings he came with a big ass last update, 600 more points and he'd have taken 2nd. For kicks, let's celebrate some awesome numbers, top 20 anyone?


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 25, 2011)

Wow, those were some really close numbers! I think it's a good sign that our pie is spread out, not mostly one or two users. Congrats twilyth, and thank you for doing pie and milestones!


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 25, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Our folding brothers are hanging on to a couple slices but it looks like we have been stepping up our game.
> 
> Still, without their help we wouldn't be making the daily numbers that we are so once again, thanks for your help folders.



All that you crunchers needed was a little competition for the pie


----------



## bogmali (Mar 25, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> A little competition for the pie



From the Folders


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 25, 2011)

bogmali said:


> From the Folders



You got that right!  We saw some heat from the folders and we said uh oh!!! Thanks for the help bog


----------



## adrianx (Mar 25, 2011)

wtf hardware have Mindweaver ?


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 25, 2011)

adrianx said:


> wtf hardware have Mindweaver ?



He has http://boincstats.com/stats/host_stats.php?pr=wcg&st=0&userid=583869&active=1


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 25, 2011)

Right now I have 30 crunchers... From 36 at one time.. hehehe


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 25, 2011)

Was your output higher before MW, or these 30 are getting you better #'s?


----------



## bogmali (Mar 25, 2011)

adrianx said:


> wtf hardware have Mindweaver ?



He has 3 internet cafes that he runs as a sidejob

 Grats on the 10 mil bro


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 25, 2011)

^


----------



## twilyth (Mar 26, 2011)

MW leads with a whopping 32.2k.  Big grats there MW.  KieX is also bringin' the heat with 26.5k and lime pie.  MJK is also over 20k today with 20k and change.  Excellent showing gentlemen!!! 

sorry either the stats or pie chart is wrong since they don't sync up - will check back later since I think the database update just ended and may not be complete.

edit:  OK, pie chart is now correct


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 26, 2011)

Way to go mindweaver! 32.2k is a number many of us only dream of.


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 26, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Was your output higher before MW, or these 30 are getting you better #'s?



They are better.. when I was crunching with 36 I only had a few duo's and 1 quad and a shit load of athlons 1 socket a's. Now i've upgraded and have alot more quads and 2 x6's.




bogmali said:


> He has 3 internet cafes that he runs as a sidejob
> 
> Grats on the 10 mil bro



 Thanks bro!  lol cafes.. hehehe


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 26, 2011)

Top Three again.
great job crunchers


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 26, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> They are better.. when I was crunching with 36 I only had a few duo's and 1 quad and a shit load of athlons 1 socket a's. Now i've upgraded and have alot more quads and 2 x6's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's what I thought.  You've came a long way bro, stunning job.


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 26, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> That's what I thought.  You've came a long way bro, stunning job.



thanks bro! I hope to do more upgrading soon..hehehe I'm still waiting on a 2600k board... but i should find the one i want soon.


----------



## twilyth (Mar 26, 2011)

I thought I had everything for a second 2600k, but since it will replace my HTPC (a q9450) and it has so much software on it that I don't want to have to install, I'm going to first clone the ssd (c drive) and put it on a spare drive I have and see if I can do an upgrade install of W7.  If not, I will have to gradually migrate stuff over.

So right now I need to get an extra PSU before I can start that build.  Might want to look at a cheap ssd too.  Will decide today.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 26, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> thanks bro! I hope to do more upgrading soon..hehehe I'm still waiting on a 2600k board... but i should find the one i want soon.



If you have any AM3 CPU laying around let me know, I just got a replacement X2 for my 2nd rig, but if I can upgrade that it'll be great.



twilyth said:


> I thought I had everything for a second 2600k, but since it will replace my HTPC (a q9450) and it has so much software on it that I don't want to have to install, I'm going to first clone the ssd (c drive) and put it on a spare drive I have and see if I can do an upgrade install of W7.  If not, I will have to gradually migrate stuff over.
> 
> So right now I need to get an extra PSU before I can start that build.  Might want to look at a cheap ssd too.  Will decide today.


Keep us posted T


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 27, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> If you have any AM3 CPU laying around let me know, I just got a replacement X2 for my 2nd rig, but if I can upgrade that it'll be great.:



Not at the moment bro but I'll keep you in mind if i upgrade any to am3+.


----------



## twilyth (Mar 27, 2011)

MW once again make an impressive showing with 30k.  He is followed by KeiX with 24.3k and Bogmali with 21.1k.  Most excellent!


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 27, 2011)

I hope to push my numbers to 40-50k ppd this year.  It's going to be a long road, but fun one! hehehe I don't know what it is about it.. but i love to wake up to the sound of 60mm, 80mm, and 120mm fans!   It's funny i can tell when something is wrong just listing to my rigs.. and fix them all when something brakes.. But i still can't understand my g/f or what mood she is in half the time! lolololo


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 27, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> But i still can't understand my g/f or what mood she is in half the time! lolololo



Pretty funny how modern technology is easier to understand than women


----------



## 4x4n (Mar 27, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> I hope to push my numbers to 40-50k ppd this year.  It's going to be a long road, but fun one! hehehe I don't know what it is about it.. but i love to wake up to the sound of 60mm, 80mm, and 120mm fans!   It's funny i can tell when something is wrong just listing to my rigs.. and fix them all when something brakes.. But i still can't understand my g/f or what mood she is in half the time! lolololo



Wait until you get married, I'm on wife #2.


----------



## ChewyBrownSuga (Mar 28, 2011)

Just joined the team ^_^

Right now I can only spare the old p4 rig


----------



## twilyth (Mar 28, 2011)

ChewyBrownSuga said:


> Just joined the team ^_^
> 
> Right now I can only spare the old p4 rig



Welcome Suga!  Always wanted to say that.

I love Helsing.  Plan on watching Helsing Ultimate over the summer.


----------



## twilyth (Mar 28, 2011)

MW is cherry tonight with 28.9k.  Kiex has lime with 27.4k.  And Metal is blueberry with 23.9k.  Another great night with 7 team members at or above 20k.  Woot!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 28, 2011)

ChewyBrownSuga said:


> Just joined the team ^_^
> 
> Right now I can only spare the old p4 rig



Anything helps, thank you very much for joining.   If you need anything or have any questions, shoot me a PM or post on here.  Very friendly group, that I assure ya!


----------



## twilyth (Mar 29, 2011)

Mindweaver leads today with 30.8k.  bogmali follows with 24.4k and KieX rounds it out with 24.1k

Once again we have 7 people at or above 20k.  Congrats all!


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 29, 2011)

Nice job pie eaters and big thanks to Buck_Nasty, who is contributing a lot to out WCG team! You rock!


----------



## twilyth (Mar 29, 2011)

Oily-17 has also been kicking ass.  He's normally ahead of me but today he's just a couple hundred points behind.  

Sorry I edged you out for ass pie dude, but if you think about it, I sorta did you a favor.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 29, 2011)

I can't wait till I at least get some damn ass pie


----------



## twilyth (Mar 30, 2011)

A very tight race tonight for Cherry pie.  MW with 28k (28,013) edges out MJK with 27.1k (27,095) by less than a thousand points.  KieX is about another 1k behind with 25.9k.

Tonight we have 6 people at or above 20k.


----------



## hertz9753 (Mar 30, 2011)

Three CPU's running and still no pie for me.  You guys are good.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 30, 2011)

hertz9753 said:


> Three CPU's running and still no pie for me.  You guys are good.



That's a good thing actually


----------



## niko084 (Mar 30, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> That's a good thing actually



Heh 3 cpus...

Pfft, I have 7 i3's, a i7-2600k and an e6500.
I say keep up the good work!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## twilyth (Mar 31, 2011)

Today it's MW (29k), KieX (25.4k) and bogmali (23k).

I had a pretty good day with 18k and all I got was ass-pie and this t-shirt (I was promised a t-shirt anyway, but god knows if I'll ever see it).


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 31, 2011)

Don't worry twilyth, you'll stop getting number 10 eventually.


----------



## twilyth (Mar 31, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> Don't worry twilyth, you'll stop getting number 10 eventually.



Yeah, I know.  And then I'll bitch about that too.  I'm not happy if I'm not bitching about something.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 31, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Yeah, I know.  And then I'll bitch about that too.  I'm not happy if I'm not bitching about something.



 Now that was just damn funny Twilyth


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 31, 2011)

Great job pie eaters!


----------



## twilyth (Apr 1, 2011)

MW has 29k today with kiex and msgclb following (27k and 22.7k respectively)

5 members have over 20k.


----------



## twilyth (Apr 2, 2011)

It's MW in the lead today with 28.7k.  Kiex grabs lime pie with 26.5k.  MSGCLB chows down on some blueberry pie with 23.5k.

And we have 6 members over 20k.


----------



## twilyth (Apr 3, 2011)

too early.  Will fix when update on free-dc is finished.


----------



## twilyth (Apr 3, 2011)

MW leads with 27k followed by Kiex (23.6k) and msgclb (23.1k)

Today was a little slow for a lot people.  Only 3 members over 20k.


----------



## twilyth (Apr 4, 2011)

MW is at the top of charts with his hit single "27.8k".  Also receiving critical acclaim are KieX with "27.7k" and MJKMike with "19.1k".


----------



## twilyth (Apr 5, 2011)

MW and KeiX are close today, 31k vs. 29.8k.  Bogmali has 23.6k and we have 4 members over 20k.


----------



## twilyth (Apr 6, 2011)

OK, let me explain.  MW had some power issues I think so normally he would be in the lead.

What happened with me was that I hadn't checked one of the machines in a couple of days and it had 2 days worth of work to upload (I promptly increased the wu queue).  

So my being in the top spot is just an unlikely combination of coincidences. 

edit: Kiex has 26.1k and bogmali has 23k.  We have 4 members over 20k today.


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 6, 2011)

Great work pie eaters.


----------



## BinaryMage (Apr 6, 2011)

Great job all! twilyth, in your cc_config.xml file (you may have to create it, create it in C:\ProgramData\BOINC), type this:


```
<cc_config> 
  <options> 
    <report_results_immediately>1</report_results_immediately>
</cc_config>
```

Then go into the BOINC manager and click Advanced->Read Config File. This will make it so your cruncher will immediately upload tasks after they are completed.


----------



## twilyth (Apr 6, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> Great job all! twilyth, in your cc_config.xml file (you may have to create it, create it in C:\ProgramData\BOINC), type this:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



I remember people on the WCG forum saying that reporting results immediately put an extra burden on the servers.  But this was a couple of years ago.  IDK.  I'm happy to let it update when it feels the urge.

The problem here was that BOINC couldn't connect.  There was some problem with the network adapter.  I disabled and then enabled it and then BOINC was able to connect fine.  Not sure what the problem was but setting it to report sooner wouldn't have helped.  I do appreciate your sharing the tip though.


----------



## BinaryMage (Apr 6, 2011)

Okay, then. Just trying to be of service. Even if you don't want to report results immediately, there are some useful things you can do with the cc_config.xml file - see http://boinc.berkeley.edu/wiki/Client_configuration.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 6, 2011)

twilyth said:


> OK, let me explain.  MW had some power issues I think so normally he would be in the lead.
> 
> What happened with me was that I hadn't checked one of the machines in a couple of days and it had 2 days worth of work to upload (I promptly increased the wu queue).
> 
> ...



Congrats on 6,000,000

I saw your ppd for the day and was like "WTF". Then I checked you rig stats and saw:


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 6, 2011)

Great job Twilyth!  Great job pie eaters!  Twilyth you can use my "Easy WCG_config" utility to auto set your config file or FordGT90Concept's! I have them both here.


----------



## twilyth (Apr 7, 2011)

KieX takes first today with 31.3k.  MW has 28.4k and MetalRacer has 21.2k.  Only 3 people over 20k today.


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 7, 2011)

Great job pie eaters!  Kickass KieX! don't get fat on the cherry pie..lol

I just found out my 1055T was having problems with some work units.. i've resolved the issue and it's back crunching strong! Oh and i got my parts in for the other 1055T I ordered last week. it should be up today.. I'll be taking my i7 970 down to change OS and some other stuff.. I hope to have it up by tomorrow.


----------



## twilyth (Apr 8, 2011)

KieX is in first again today (28.3k) followed by MW (25.8k) and Metal (21.9k).  5 members are over 20k.


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 8, 2011)

Great job pie eaters.My second 2600k should be crunching for the team within hours. ASUS P8P67 none pro this time. That makes 2 2600k's,1 i7930, 1055t, 1090t, 955black, AMD 64 5600.


----------



## BinaryMage (Apr 8, 2011)

Couple generations of CPUs there mjk. Nice! 
I just have an E8500 dual core right now...


----------



## twilyth (Apr 9, 2011)

MW is back on top with 27k.  KieX (24.8k) and Metal (19.9k) follow.


----------



## ChewyBrownSuga (Apr 9, 2011)

I have some good news and some bad news


Good news: I have my 965 crunching 24/7 for now, and my p4 will also be crunching 24/7

Bad news: I found an old Celeron (I think) at the local dump, but someone took all the ram out, but they left everything else


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 9, 2011)

ChewyBrownSuga said:


> Bad news: I found an old Celeron (I think) at the local dump, but someone took all the ram out, but they left everything else



That is cool man, what socket is it? Also look at the numbers on the chip. One can do a google search and find out just exactly what chip and socket it is man.


----------



## twilyth (Apr 10, 2011)

Looks like the second 2600k is kicking in for my ppd.

MW breaks 30k (30.6k).  Niko has 24.3k and I managed to get 22.6k.  We have 4 members over 20k.


----------



## twilyth (Apr 11, 2011)

MW has over 30k again today (32.4k).  Niko has 24.9k and Keix has 22.6k.  5 members are over 20k.


----------



## twilyth (Apr 12, 2011)

MW has 30.8k.  Kiex has 26k. And Niko has 25.3k.  6 members over 20k.


----------



## twilyth (Apr 13, 2011)

Sorry I missed pie last night.  Fell asleep and forgot to do it before the next update. :shadedshu :shadedshu :shadedshu


----------



## HammerON (Apr 13, 2011)

No worries! Thanks for all the updates


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 13, 2011)

No problem Twilyth! You da man!


----------



## catnipkiller (Apr 13, 2011)

update from that laptop i was making for a crunching. the power thing wont stay on like if the wind hits it it turns off i will try to take it apart and see if i can get it up and running srry guys


----------



## twilyth (Apr 14, 2011)

MW has 27.4k today.  MJKMike has 24.5k.  And KieX rounds it out with 22.6k.  4 member have over 20k.


----------



## twilyth (Apr 15, 2011)

MW was just shy of 30k today (29.7k).  Nico had 20.7k and KieX had 19.3k.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 15, 2011)

I was gone for a bit and MW does nothing but keep up the great work!    Great job pie eaters


----------



## twilyth (Apr 16, 2011)

MW has 31.8k, MJKMike has 25.9k and HammerON has 20.4k


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 16, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> I was gone for a bit and MW does nothing but keep up the great work!    Great job pie eaters



Good to have you back bro!  You know I can't let the team down!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 16, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> Good to have you back bro!  You know I can't let the team down!



As you probably knew I had no net for a while.  But here I am, back to the good ol' times.


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 16, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> As you probably knew I had no net for a while.  But here I am, back to the good ol' times.



It's good to have you back bro! Not having the net sucks ass!  it's funny telling people you have internet seems like a small thing to have this day and age.. but not having it is a really big thing! yea know?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 16, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> It's good to have you back bro! Not having the net sucks ass!  it's funny telling people you have internet seems like a small thing to have this day and age.. but not having it is a really big thing! yea know?



Yea man, I had nothing to do at home bro, it sucked.  All I was able to do was game, but I had lend the PC to my g/f so she can do her homework because her laptop took a crap.  So I couldn't even do that.  Thank god for the PS3.


----------



## twilyth (Apr 17, 2011)

MW has 29.8k, MJK has 21.9k and  have 19.2k


----------



## twilyth (Apr 18, 2011)

MW has 29.4k, MJKMike has 25.8k and KieX has 21.9k.


----------



## twilyth (Apr 19, 2011)

MW leads with a pretty amazing 35.3k.  Second place goes to MJKMike with an also amazing 31.6k.  HammerON has a lock on third with 25.3k.  4 members are over 20k.


----------



## twilyth (Apr 20, 2011)

MW breaks 30k again with 31.6k.  MJKMike has 27.7k.  KieX has 25.8k.  4 members are over 20k today.


----------



## twilyth (Apr 21, 2011)

Damn, fell asleep again and missed pie for today.  Sorry guys.

MW had 28.8k, MJK had 23k, KieX had 22.4k


----------



## twilyth (Apr 22, 2011)

Well, this is getting to be a habit.  Had an MRI today but that shouldn't have been an issue.  I think it must be the wine.  Makes me too sleepy.

If it gets to be past 10PM or so and I haven't posted, anyone who is around should feel free to post the daily updates.  I don't think this will be a new pattern for me, but anyone who feels like it is welcome to help out.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 22, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Well, this is getting to be a habit.  Had an MRI today but that shouldn't have been an issue.  I think it must be the wine.  Makes me too sleepy.
> 
> If it gets to be past 10PM or so and I haven't posted, anyone who is around should feel free to post the daily updates.  I don't think this will be a new pattern for me, but anyone who feels like it is welcome to help out.



I wouldn't mind neither but I wasn't home.


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 22, 2011)

It's only pie.  We that eat pie know who is who.  Big thanks again for all your post twilyth.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 22, 2011)

^^^amen.


----------



## twilyth (Apr 23, 2011)

Yeah.  I stayed awake.  Thanks for the kind thoughts btw. 

MW has 28.1k, MJK has 27k and KieX has 21k.


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 23, 2011)

The pie chart will be strange the first week of may.  I plan on three i7's for the chimp. What are other members doing?


----------



## BinaryMage (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm switching my massive crunching farm consisting of one Core 2 Duo over.  I'll also be folding with my HD 4850. But, I never got pie anyway, so that won't affect the pie chart.  Maybe someday...


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 23, 2011)

It is the size of the hart not the farm that counts.
@BinaryMage   If you need help with numbers just ask me or other members we are more than glad to help.


----------



## twilyth (Apr 23, 2011)

mjkmike said:


> The pie chart will be strange the first week of may.  I plan on three i7's for the chimp. What are other members doing?



It's too much of a hassle to switch all of the machines over.  I barely keep track of their progress as it is.  In fact I still haven't gotten around to oc'ing either of the 2600k's.  Yes, blasphemy, I know.  I'm sure Satan has a special spot reserved for me.

I'm also too much of a point whore to make the switch - which I know is somewhat inconsistent with my last statement.

I am however considering putting my 5770 to work for the chimp challenge.  But I have some health issues right now and that makes me even less motivated than usual.


----------



## BinaryMage (Apr 23, 2011)

mjkmike said:


> It is the size of the hart not the farm that counts.



Thanks mjk.  And numbers-wise, don't worry. My total BOINC credit is actually pretty high (over 1.6 million) because I have a GPU crunching, I just don't yet have the resources to assemble a crunching farm. Yet.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 23, 2011)

mjkmike said:


> The pie chart will be strange the first week of may.  I plan on three i7's for the chimp. What are other members doing?



I'm going to have my 5870 and whatever else I can get, not sure yet.


----------



## KieX (Apr 23, 2011)

mjkmike said:


> The pie chart will be strange the first week of may.  I plan on three i7's for the chimp. What are other members doing?



Running 2 SB on F@H this weekend to set them up and test stability. Once the Chimp Challenge starts I'll probably move all 3 SB to F@H, leaving just the i7 930 and C2D for WCG.



mjkmike said:


> It is the size of the hart not the farm that counts.
> *@binaryMage   If you need help with numbers just ask me or other members we are more than glad to help.*



+1 on that.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 24, 2011)

Today's pie.


----------



## twilyth (Apr 25, 2011)

MW leads with  28.5k followed by me (20.8 k) and HammerON ( 17.9k).


----------



## twilyth (Apr 26, 2011)

MJKMike takes the lead today with (23.4k), followed by MW (21.8k) and Hammer (14.5k).  Looks like everyone's numbers are a little lower than usual and we still broke 2M.  That should bode well for tomorrow.


----------



## twilyth (Apr 26, 2011)

OK, the order was correct but the final totals weren't final

MJKMike leads with an amazing 34.4k, followed by MW (28.5k) and Hammer (19.7k)


----------



## Funtoss (Apr 26, 2011)

i seriously dont get this post


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 26, 2011)

twilyth said:


> OK, the order was correct but the final totals weren't final
> 
> MJKMike leads with an amazing 34.4k, followed by MW (28.5k) and Hammer (19.7k)



Yea... my 2500k was down.. but now it's back up crunching strong!  Great job MJKMike I'm glad you can pull my slack...  I've also been turning my Q9550 off at night.. It's the only one i have directly in my bedroom.. It's started to make some squeaking noises.. I'll have to trace it down and put some white lithium grease on it.. hehehe that's if i can.. i'm hoping it's not my H50 making the noise... If so i'll have to move it back into my computer room or where i keep most of my computers, because i have computers in every room.. hehehe


----------



## twilyth (Apr 26, 2011)

Funtoss said:


> i seriously dont get this post



I don't know what you're referring to but if you mean the pie posts, I normally list the daily score for the top 3 members.  When I did that after the final update, it turned out that the rankings for pie were correct but the actual numbers were wrong.  So I posted again to indicate that.  

If that wasn't your question, let me know.


----------



## twilyth (Apr 27, 2011)

MW leads with 30.2k followed by MJK (25.2k) and me (21.7k)


----------



## twilyth (Apr 28, 2011)

MW leads with 28.1k, followed by MJK (25.5k) and me (16.9k) - just barely edging out Hammer.  Sorry man.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh well~
I have been enjoying "dueling" with you
I thought I was going to pass you but I guess I was wrong


----------



## HammerON (Apr 29, 2011)

Today's Pie eaters:






Congrats to Velvet Wafer

Looks like D.Law may be back...


----------



## twilyth (Apr 30, 2011)

Something is wrong when I take second place with under 20k.

MW has an impressive showing today with 32.2k, followed by me (19.6k) and MJK (19.1k)


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 30, 2011)

My numbers are down because I left for the casino before I updated the rigs.  With only one internet stick and the rigs not networked  together shit happens.  Buy the way if you see me at a table with over three grand tell me to go home.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 30, 2011)

mjkmike said:


> My numbers are down because I left for the casino before I updated the rigs.  With only one internet stick and the rigs not networked  together shit happens.  Buy the way if you see me at a table with over three grand tell me to go home.



 

Winner winner chicken dinner


----------



## twilyth (May 1, 2011)

MW seems to be breaking 30k daily.  Very, very nice MW! 

Today MW leads with 31.5k, followed by moi (20.5k) and Hammer (18.7k)


----------



## twilyth (May 2, 2011)

MW leads with 33.2k.  Hammer had 18.8k and I bring up the rear with 18.2k.


----------



## Bow (May 2, 2011)




----------



## twilyth (May 3, 2011)

MW leads with 27.8k.  Hammer has 13.8k.  GM has 12.8k

One of my rigs wasn't running boinc for some reason, but that still doesn't explain why my ppd was about half of normal.  All the other machines look fine.  Just have to check one more that I can't log into at the moment.


----------



## BinaryMage (May 3, 2011)

twilyth said:


> One of my rigs wasn't running boinc for some reason, but that still doesn't explain why my ppd was about half of normal.  All the other machines look fine.  Just have to check one more that I can't log into at the moment.



If it's a Windows machine, you can use this.


----------



## garyinhere (May 3, 2011)

huh? how am i getting pie?


----------



## BinaryMage (May 3, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> huh? how am i getting pie?



Well, according to Free-DC, you had 8,547 points today. Maybe someone is crunching for you, but also consider the fact that a lot of crunchers are switching some rigs to folding for the Chimp Challenge, so our PPD will be way down, and thus getting pie will be easier.


----------



## garyinhere (May 3, 2011)

ha past a mill. also and didn't know it... nice


----------



## twilyth (May 3, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> If it's a Windows machine, you can use this.


Girlfriend was on the rig and didn't want to kick her off, but thank you.  


garyinhere said:


> huh? how am i getting pie?


OK, I posted pie too early.  Everything else looked good but the numbers didn't really look kosher I should have waited.

Revised, new and improved pie.


----------



## twilyth (May 4, 2011)

MW comes close to 40K (38.8k)   

Hammer has 23.3k.  I have 19.5k.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 4, 2011)

My numbers will be down.  I've got my 970 folding!  So, cherry maybe up for grabs!


----------



## BinaryMage (May 4, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> My numbers will be down.  I've got my 970 folding!  So, cherry maybe up for grabs!



If 38.8k is "down" for you, I kinda must wonder what is "up"!
You rock MW!


----------



## twilyth (May 5, 2011)

MW breaks 30k again with 30.6k.  I have 19.7.  Hammer has 17.7.


----------



## twilyth (May 6, 2011)

MW leads with 29.1k.  I had 24.7k. Hammer had 19.1k.

I've moved my i7-950 to the chip challenge.


----------



## twilyth (May 7, 2011)

Comments are suspended until after the Chimp Challenge.


----------



## HammerON (May 7, 2011)

Our folding team needs our help crunchers!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 7, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Our folding team needs our help crunchers!!!



Yep!   Let's give them the help they deserve!


----------



## twilyth (May 8, 2011)




----------



## HammerON (May 8, 2011)

No pie for me 

Won't last too long though


----------



## twilyth (May 9, 2011)




----------



## twilyth (May 10, 2011)




----------



## twilyth (May 11, 2011)




----------



## twilyth (May 12, 2011)




----------



## twilyth (May 13, 2011)




----------



## HammerON (May 13, 2011)

Man I miss having some daily pie
Oh well. It is for a good cause. The Chimp Challange is going great but we could still use some more help to finish strong


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 13, 2011)

Yep, I'm impressed with how well we are doing!


----------



## twilyth (May 14, 2011)




----------



## twilyth (May 15, 2011)




----------



## twilyth (May 16, 2011)




----------



## BinaryMage (May 16, 2011)

Looks like the pie chart is getting back to normal...


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 16, 2011)

Just thinking out loud here...if I work on a pc without internet connection, will my results be uploaded when I finally connect?


----------



## twilyth (May 16, 2011)

They should be.  Maybe not immediately.  Just check the "transfers" tab in the advanced view.  Once the data is uploaded, the finished work units should have a status of "ready to report".  Then go to the "projects" tab, highlight the project, and hit "update".

But all of this should happen automatically if you can leave the machine connected for a little while.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 16, 2011)

rickss69 on the WCG team.  I like it!


----------



## twilyth (May 17, 2011)

First day back from the ChimpChallenge.

MW has 31.2k.  moi and GM have 21.6k and 16.7k


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 17, 2011)

Rocket assist...


----------



## HammerON (May 17, 2011)

Nice increase there rickss69


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 17, 2011)

Working on getting a more compact set-up/location for all this. Eight port router on the way which should be sufficient for internet needs.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 17, 2011)

Rick has skyrocketed!  

Great job dude!


----------



## twilyth (May 18, 2011)

MW has 28.8k followed by 4x4 (16.1k) and Greasemonkey (16k)

I don't know why I have 10k.  Will have to check the other rigs and see what's up.
edit: OK, I think I see one reason.  One rig reported 60 results after the deadline for today.  Must be the same deal for a couple of others too.


----------



## twilyth (May 19, 2011)

MW has 27k, followed by moi (18.3k) and GM (15.6k).


----------



## twilyth (May 20, 2011)

MW leads with 28.9k, followed me (19.3k) and KieX (17.6k).


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 20, 2011)

Great job pie eaters!


----------



## twilyth (May 22, 2011)

MW has 32.8k.  KieX has 20.5k.  4x4 has 15.6k


----------



## twilyth (May 23, 2011)

MW has 33.2k.  I have 21.4k.  KieX has 18.5k.


----------



## twilyth (May 24, 2011)

MW has an impressive 36k. KieX has 21.7k.  I have 16.9k.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 25, 2011)

Thank you! twilyth! 

Great job pie eaters!


----------



## twilyth (May 25, 2011)

MW has 33.4k.  KieX has 19.2k. and GM has 15.4k.  Not sure what happened with my totals.  must investigate.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 25, 2011)

Mindweaver continues to hog the pie.  :shadedshu


----------



## twilyth (May 26, 2011)

KieX and MW are virtually tied today (22,479 vs. 22,466 ).  I have 18.1k.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 26, 2011)

Great job KieX! :taost: Great job to all the pie eaters! 

I had a big power outage.. but everything is back up now!


----------



## twilyth (May 27, 2011)

MW has 32.3k.  KieX has 22.1k.  I have 19.4k.


----------



## twilyth (May 28, 2011)

MW has 30.2k.  I have 18.4k.  Kiex has 17.8k.


----------



## BinaryMage (May 28, 2011)

twilyth, I think you might have accidently reversed your and KieX's numbers, because the pie chart shows KieX as having more points than you..


----------



## twilyth (May 28, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> twilyth, I think you might have accidently reversed your and KieX's numbers, because the pie chart shows KieX as having more points than you..



Good point.  I pulled the numbers and chart at the same time.  I checked the numbers just now and sorted on the "yesterday" column and I still get the same contradiction.

Weird.


----------



## KieX (May 28, 2011)

I've seen that happen a few times, where the numbers are all updated, but the pie chart still shows the figures prior to the update. Guess one has priority over the other or something.

Good work getting lime pie twylith


----------



## twilyth (May 28, 2011)

KieX said:


> I've seen that happen a few times, where the numbers are all updated, but the pie chart still shows the figures prior to the update. Guess one has priority over the other or something.
> 
> Good work getting lime pie twylith



It's funny you made that observation, because that was my first reaction too, except I was late in getting the stats updated and didn't post until after 11PM Eastern time.  The latest I can remember Free-DC being was maybe 10:30PM.  Still, that's close enough that you're probably right.

It's a little unsettling for me since I don't like posting bad data but I don't want to have to go back and keep checking either.  Oh well, it's not like we're talking about missile launch codes - right?


----------



## Mindweaver (May 28, 2011)

twilyth said:


> It's funny you made that observation, because that was my first reaction too, except I was late in getting the stats updated and didn't post until after 11PM Eastern time.  The latest I can remember Free-DC being was maybe 10:30PM.  Still, that's close enough that you're probably right.
> 
> It's a little unsettling for me since I don't like posting bad data but I don't want to have to go back and keep checking either.  Oh well, it's not like we're talking about missile launch codes - right?



You're doing a fine job bro!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 29, 2011)

^^^Ditto!


----------



## twilyth (May 29, 2011)

MW leads with 29.8k.  KieX has 19.8k.  rick has 17.2k.


----------



## BinaryMage (May 29, 2011)

Congrats rick on your third place pie!  Good job to everyone else too.


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (May 29, 2011)

This place is getting tough for Pie. You guys rock.
So i just added another 630 Quad to my little fleet to try and sustain some buoyancy.


----------



## twilyth (May 30, 2011)

MW leads with 29.1k.  I had 18.7k.  GM had 18.4k.  Only 300pts between lime and blueberry tonight.  Tight.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 30, 2011)

Mindweaver should be about 500 lbs by now with all this damn cherry pie he be eating!


----------



## twilyth (May 31, 2011)

MW leads with 31.9k.  KieX has 18.7k.  GM has 17k.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 31, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Mindweaver should be about 500 lbs by now with all this damn cherry pie he be eating!



hehehe


----------



## Bow (May 31, 2011)




----------



## twilyth (Jun 1, 2011)

MW leads with 33.8k.  GM takes lime pie with 19.3k.  Kiex gets blueberry with 14.2k


----------



## twilyth (Jun 2, 2011)

MW leads with 33.8k.  GM has 17.8k.  KieX has 15k.


----------



## twilyth (Jun 3, 2011)

Looks like free-dc is down at least until Sunday.  The temp home page doesn't say much more than that so I don't know what's up.

http://www.free-dc.org/

Thanks to binarymage for the tip.


----------



## twilyth (Jun 6, 2011)

Whew, first pie in 3 days.  I was experiencing withdrawal.

MW has 34.9k for another consistently admirable showing.  I had 21.6k.  Niko had 17.8k.


----------



## twilyth (Jun 7, 2011)

Milestones and pie are iffy tonight and maybe tomorrow.  Here is the Phil's (Bok's) message in the banner tonight on Free-DC.



> I'm taking out my older quad pc and building a new webserver tonight. It doesn't have enough Ram but I can remedy that later. Once that is up and running I'll rebuild the older one with the new drives and put it back online. That one is back running right now but may fall over again. I'm out for the next few hours but will get started after that..
> The current machine is a much better mobo and has 12Gb Ram so I'd prefer to keep that one as the main webserver but this way I'll have a backup webserver running which I'll rsync daily. Bok


----------



## twilyth (Jun 7, 2011)

No pie chart yet for today, but the numbers are up.

MW leads with 38k.  Niko has 22k.  GM has 18.1k.  

Will post the chart if it becomes available.


----------



## twilyth (Jun 8, 2011)

MW has an amazing 38.9k.  GM follows with 19.3k and Niko has 18.7k.

With the cable company checking out my line, a lot of wu's got back up so I hope that is reflected in tomorrow's numbers.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 8, 2011)

thanks to KieX im getting PIE today 

TY Dan!


----------



## HammerON (Jun 8, 2011)

Way to go bro


----------



## twilyth (Jun 9, 2011)

A little late and it might not be final, but WTF, here it is.

MW has 30.6k.  I had 21.9k.  GM had 17.5k


----------



## twilyth (Jun 10, 2011)

Not sure this is final, but here goes.

MW had 33.3k.  Niko had 20.6k.  I had 18.7k.


----------



## twilyth (Jun 11, 2011)

MW has 34.8k.  Niko has 20.2k.  GM has 18.7k.


----------



## twilyth (Jun 12, 2011)

MW had 32.8k.  Niko had 17.3k.  GM had 17.2k.


----------



## twilyth (Jun 13, 2011)

MW had 31.3k.  GM and Niko had 16.1k and 15.7k.


----------



## twilyth (Jun 14, 2011)

MW breaks 35k with 35.5k.  GM has 18.9k and Niko has 16.9k.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 14, 2011)

twilyth said:


> MW breaks 35k with 35.5k.  GM has 18.9k and Niko has 16.9k.
> 
> http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/7240/teampietodayh.png



I had the 860 off over the weekend.. It's back on now!


----------



## twilyth (Jun 15, 2011)

MW had 34.1k, GM had 17.9k and 17.4k.


----------



## HammerON (Jun 15, 2011)

Yummy blueberry pie


----------



## twilyth (Jun 16, 2011)

Mindweaver has 31.5k.  HammerON has 18.9k.  MStenholm has 16.6k.


----------



## twilyth (Jun 17, 2011)

MW had 33.1k.  Hammer had 18.8k and Niko had 16.4k.


----------



## mjkmike (Jun 17, 2011)

Looks like there is room for me.


----------



## HammerON (Jun 17, 2011)

Always!!!


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm looking for a bigger piece of the pie. Gonna be adding a AMD hexa and a QX6700 to my mini farm in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks a lot Paul, glad to have you back a bit closer to the potential you had back in the days.


----------



## twilyth (Jun 18, 2011)

MW leads with 36.3k.  Hammer has 16.5k.  Niko has 14.6k.


----------



## twilyth (Jun 19, 2011)

MW had 34.4k, I had 16.7k and Hammer had 15.8k.


----------



## twilyth (Jun 20, 2011)

MW had 30.4k.  Hammer had 19.6k.  KieX rejoins the top 3 with 14.3k.


----------



## 4x4n (Jun 20, 2011)

Pink pie, my favorite.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 20, 2011)

4x4n said:


> Pink pie, my favorite.



That's a manly color!


----------



## twilyth (Jun 22, 2011)

Sorry I forgot about pie yesterday.  I've been out of it the past couple of days so I need you all to keep an eye on me.  If I forget to post something, please feel free to jump in.

I slept 12 hours last night and have already gone back to bed for a nap.  Even having trouble typing.  And I keep losing things.  Should only last a few days though.


----------



## twilyth (Jun 22, 2011)

MW had an impressive 37.1k.  Hammer had 21k.  And we welcome mjk back to the top 3 with 18.6k.


----------



## HammerON (Jun 22, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Sorry I forgot about pie yesterday.  I've been out of it the past couple of days so I need you all to keep an eye on me.  If I forget to post something, please feel free to jump in.
> 
> I slept 12 hours last night and have already gone back to bed for a nap.  Even having trouble typing.  And I keep losing things.  Should only last a few days though.



Hope all is alright...
Got your back twilyth


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 22, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Sorry I forgot about pie yesterday.  I've been out of it the past couple of days so I need you all to keep an eye on me.  If I forget to post something, please feel free to jump in.
> 
> I slept 12 hours last night and have already gone back to bed for a nap.  Even having trouble typing.  And I keep losing things.  Should only last a few days though.



I also hope all is well, coincidently I couldn't log on yesterday as I got home at around 3am   Was just a crazy day.


----------



## twilyth (Jun 23, 2011)

MW had 35.8k.  Kiex had 16.6k.  Niko had 14.9k


----------



## twilyth (Jun 24, 2011)

MW has 34.5k.  Kiex has 17.1k.  Niko has 16.6k.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 24, 2011)

Kickass job pie eaters!  I hope to pass 40k ppd soon!  I need more rigs.. hehehe


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 24, 2011)

I am looking forward to 10k ppd


----------



## twilyth (Jun 25, 2011)

MW had 38.2k (getting close to a long term goal of 40k   ).  KieX had 15.5k.  
And MJKMike was less than 100pts behind with 15.4k.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 25, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> I am looking forward to 10k ppd



You'll get there brotha!  Just giving what you can give is enough to help the ppl who need it! 



twilyth said:


> MW had 38.2k (_getting close to a long term goal of 40k_   ).  KieX had 15.5k.
> And MJKMike was less than 100pts behind with 15.4k.
> 
> http://img577.imageshack.us/img577/8297/teampietodayj.png



Thanks brotha! I'm give'nher all she's got!


----------



## twilyth (Jun 26, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> I'm give'nher all she's got!



Good work Scotty!


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 26, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Good work Scotty!
> 
> http://img691.imageshack.us/img691/2473/imgivingherallshesgot62.jpg



I was hoping someone would get it!  That's good stuff!


----------



## twilyth (Jun 26, 2011)

MW breaks 35k with 35.3k.  KieX has 16.5k.  Hammer has 14.9k.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 27, 2011)

Damn MW, you're doing a heck of a job bro


----------



## twilyth (Jun 27, 2011)

MW continues his streak with 38.9k.  MJK has 17.1k.  I had 16.6k.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 27, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Damn MW, you're doing a heck of a job bro



Thanks Captain!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 27, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> Thanks Captain!



...and you are even better today, almost 40k ppd.  You are unstoppable my friend, keep up the amazing work!


----------



## Funtoss (Jun 27, 2011)

i gots some potatoe bro


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 27, 2011)

Funtoss said:


> i gots some potatoe bro


----------



## twilyth (Jun 28, 2011)

MW blows past 40k with 43.1k.  I had 20k. Niko had 18.1k.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> ...and you are even better today, almost 40k ppd.  *You are unstoppable my friend*, keep up the amazing work!



Thanks brotha! 



twilyth said:


> MW blows past 40k with 43.1k.  I had 20k. Niko had 18.1k



Thanks bro!   I didn't think i would see it so soon!


----------



## twilyth (Jun 29, 2011)

MW remains over 35k with 38.1.  I had 16.6k.  KieX had 15.9k.


----------



## twilyth (Jun 30, 2011)

MW still above 35k with 35.2k.  MJK takes second with 15.6k.  GM has 14.4k.  

We have a pretty tight group of members in the 10-15k range.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 1, 2011)

MW had 37.2k (inching closer to 40k again).  I had 17.9k.  MJK had 17k.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 2, 2011)

MW had 35.8k (on a roll).  I had 17k.  Niko had 14.1k.


----------



## mjkmike (Jul 2, 2011)

My 955 and 1090t just started crunching again.  Only the I7930 left to get back in the game.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 2, 2011)

That's like 10-15k ppd right there isn't it?

In the process of trying to set up a dual boot on my 950, I've fubared the machine.  The partitions are still there, but I can't seem to get to them.  I'm pretty burnt though so I have a look tomorrow.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 2, 2011)

Thanks Mike 

Twylith, best of luck.  I have no experience with dual booting so sorry I can't help.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 4, 2011)

MW had and impressive 37k today.  MJK had 17.6k.  I had 15.2k.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 5, 2011)

Happy 4th pie eaters!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MW came oh so close 40k.  But since almost doesn't count - no cookie for you  {j/k - of course}  F150 makes a dramatic appearance in the top 3 today with 34.6k.  MJK rounds out our trifecta with 21.1k.  A very good day all around!


----------



## KieX (Jul 5, 2011)

Epic pie is epic


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 7, 2011)

WOW F150_Raptor out of nowhere!  I've noticed you have been tearing up the pie chart over at our folding team!  That's some serious hardware  Both our Crunching and Folding team members are great! and we are glad to have you aboard!


----------



## twilyth (Jul 7, 2011)

Yes.  Absolutely.  i was getting ready to post pie when I saw 37k in the top spot and figured that was MW but it was F150.  Good job man!!!  I'll wait another hour or so and check Free-DC again since I'm pretty sure MW did more than 27k today.  I don't think you've been below 30k/day in a while.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 7, 2011)

That's what i was thinking.. If so F150 will be well into 40k if not 50k! Truly amazing!


----------



## twilyth (Jul 7, 2011)

F150 had an amazing 47.5k today.   MW had 34.3k.  And MJK had 19.4k.   Some inspiring numbers once again.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 7, 2011)

raptor, MW, and Mike are tearing up those bigger chunks of pie, great job pie eaters


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks guys, every things up and running at full steam now since yesterday.
It's a little different running wcg.  Today's total was more than what I was expecting.  In F@H, you've got a good idea what you can get for points in a day.  It's hard to guess here when you got 20 pages pending validation with the oldest being 6 days ago.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 7, 2011)

Yeah WCG is more unpredictable.  Did you download and run the WCG Easy config that mindweaver posted?  Helps keep your point more stable.

Link: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=106370


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jul 7, 2011)

Is it for windoz or will it work in linux?


----------



## KieX (Jul 7, 2011)

F150_Raptor said:


> Is it for windoz or will it work in linux?



Windows. For linux you'll need to manually edit the cc_config.xml file to have:

```
<cc_config>
<options>
<report_results_immediately>1</report_results_immediately>
</options>
</cc_config>
```


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks KieX, i'll give it shot


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 7, 2011)

Let us know how it works and if it does Raptor.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 8, 2011)

Raptor be sure to go to the advanced tab and select, "Read config file" in the BOINC Manager for it to pick it up and start working.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 8, 2011)

F150 has an incredible 57.4k.  Amazing  MW turns in an impressive 37.5k  And Kiex breaks 20k with 20.2k.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 8, 2011)

Woot, some nice #'s from the TPU Powerhouses   Keep up the great work everyone!


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 8, 2011)

Great job guys! F150 is unstoppable!


----------



## St.Alia-Of-The-Knife (Jul 8, 2011)

what is this strange food you americans call "pie"?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 8, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> Great job guys! F150 is unstoppable!



Yep, real powerhouse!


----------



## twilyth (Jul 9, 2011)

F150 breaks 50k again with 51.5k.  MW breaks 35k with 36k.  I had almost 20k.


----------



## mjkmike (Jul 9, 2011)

@ St.Alia-Of -The-Knife
Some of us in Canada like Pie.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 9, 2011)

Like you?   I can tell


----------



## twilyth (Jul 9, 2011)

mjkmike said:


> @ St.Alia-Of -The-Knife
> Some of us in Canada like Pie.



I don't know if this is what you meant, but this is some weird shit.  Sort of a punk-metal-industrial hybrid. 

http://www.myspace.com/nerouk/music/songs/st-alia-of-the-kinfe-38066889


----------



## mjkmike (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks for the link, but if you read the posts above you will see why I said what I said.  Bye the Bye me an casino girl no longer.  Oh didn't say walked home with 800 today.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 9, 2011)

That's a nice sum to come home with, but how much did you have when you left?   Just kidding MJ.  I know that you're much more skilled than most.

Sorry to hear about your dudette.  I had mentioned over at GN a while back that I had broken up with my gf of 7 years.  That was about a month ago. {shudder}  If I start backsliding and talking favorably about her, just fuckin' shoot me - please.  We've done this dance a few times before but I intend to make sure this is the last one.

Anyway, so this doesn't turn into soap opera, I'll just say I hope you both had fun and could part on semi-decent terms.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 9, 2011)

^Ditto!


----------



## twilyth (Jul 10, 2011)

Some weird numbers today.  F150 stays above 50k but MW is in third tonight with 18.7k.  KieX has key lime pie with 19.8k.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 10, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Some weird numbers today.  F150 stays above 50k but MW is in third tonight with 18.7k.  KieX has key lime pie with 19.8k.
> 
> http://img708.imageshack.us/img708/6894/teampietoday.png



Wonder if MW had a power outage or some rigs crash or something? 
Overall, great job though guys!


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 10, 2011)

Yea i had a power outage.. I'm still trying to get everything backup... I'll be glad when I get my big generator backup and running...


----------



## PaulieG (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm gonna be crunching on and off the next day or 2. Tweaking one of the SB rigs.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 10, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> Yea i had a power outage.. I'm still trying to get everything backup... I'll be glad when I get my big generator backup and running...


Figured something happened to cause the drastic drop in #'s.



Paulieg said:


> I'm gonna be crunching on and off the next day or 2. Tweaking one of the SB rigs.



Overclocking?  Give us some results.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 10, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Figured something happened to cause the drastic drop in #'s.)



Everything is backup and crunching now.


----------



## Bow (Jul 11, 2011)

I cracked the top 50


----------



## twilyth (Jul 11, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> Everything is backup and crunching now.





Bow said:


> I cracked the top 50



Congrats to you both.  

I know how you feel Bow.  I always got more a kick out of moving up in the rankings than racking up points.  Both are great but it's like asking what kind of beer you prefer.  Whatever you get, it's still beer, but we all have our favorites.


----------



## mjkmike (Jul 11, 2011)

Me like beer, all kinds. Me think I like beer too much,  wich is why numbers from me go up and down on weekends.  Great job Bow


----------



## twilyth (Jul 11, 2011)

F150 is still over 50k with 50.6.  MJK has double his RAC today with 27.9k.  MW has 23.9k even though he's still recovering from a power outage.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 11, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> Everything is backup and crunching now.





Bow said:


> I cracked the top 50



Awesome job guys!


----------



## twilyth (Jul 12, 2011)

F150 put up an incredible 67.2k today. MW nearly hit 35k with 34.4k.  KieX had 22.2k.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks guys! 

*F150 you're a crunching and folding juggernaut!  *


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 12, 2011)

^ I 2nd that, impressive #'s he's putting out!


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks, those points shocked me too.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 13, 2011)

It looks like everbody is off their highs, but still some amazing numbers.

F150 keeps rolling over that 50k mark - I guess just to be sure it's dead.  He has 53.9k today.  MW continues to dominate the 30-40k range with 34k today - can't touch this.  




And KieX still manages to put up 18.9k despite the heat.

Great work guys.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 13, 2011)

Yeah, heat was taking a toll on us but we were still manaing some decent #'s.  Then F150 came along....


----------



## KieX (Jul 13, 2011)

Good work pie eaters 

@F150 - Many thanks for crunching with us, that's truly awe-inspiring stuff

I'm aiming to get back into the 30K PPD range over the next few months. 2600K's are cool enough to crunch over summer. Got promoted at work, so also time to get my long overdue driving license and another flat with a dedicated crunching farm room/garage


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 13, 2011)

Great job pie eaters!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 13, 2011)

KieX said:


> Good work pie eaters
> 
> @F150 - Many thanks for crunching with us, that's truly awe-inspiring stuff
> 
> I'm aiming to get back into the 30K PPD range over the next few months. 2600K's are cool enough to crunch over summer. Got promoted at work, so also time to get my long overdue driving license and another flat with a dedicated crunching farm room/garage



That's awesome news bro!


----------



## twilyth (Jul 14, 2011)

F150 stays cherry pie land with 51.8k.  MW continues his lonely sojourn through 30k land with 33.2k.  KieX is the only other member with more than 20k today at 20.1k.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 15, 2011)

F150 leads the way with 52.8k today.  MW has 34.3k.  Kiex is the only other member over 20k with 20.4k.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 16, 2011)

F150 seems to be sneaking up on the 60k mark, but regardless, continues to stand alone in 50k land with 56.5k.  MW remains the ruler of 30k land with 39.1k and may soon invade 40k land, which is currently leaderless.  KieX once again is the only other member over 20k with 22k.  Congrats to all.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 16, 2011)

Great job guys!


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 17, 2011)

Pie Time for 7-16-11! F150 leads the pack with 53,462!   Truly amazing! I want one of those quad socket boards! hehehe I finally reached into the 40k's with 40,650.  Nobody made it to the 20k's.. KieX did over 17k!  Kickass job Pie eaters!  I hope I did twilyth justice!  


EDIT: Pic's off.. I thought I caught it before it changed.. I'll leave this up just for visual


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 17, 2011)

good to see you up there again f150 raptor


----------



## KieX (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks for posting this Mindweaver. Good work on reaching the 40K and too all other pie eaters 

I've had 2 rigs shutdown from heat, 1 which is at work and can't switch on till Monday. :shadeshu: Might need to get some better fans or drop the OC's a little to keep up the output during hotter days.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 18, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> Pie Time for 7-16-11! F150 leads the pack with 53,462!   Truly amazing! I want one of those quad socket boards! hehehe I finally reached into the 40k's with 40,650.  Nobody made it to the 20k's.. KieX did over 17k!  Kickass job Pie eaters!  I hope I did twilyth justice!
> 
> 
> EDIT: Pic's off.. I thought I caught it before it changed.. I'll leave this up just for visual
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110717/Pie-7-16-11.jpg



Thanks for helping out MW.  I could have sworn I posted pie but obviously I was haluscinatin' again. 

F150 continues to impress with 55.4k.  MW has a second day in 40k land with 41.5k and significantly above his RAC.  I think I might be sensing a new rig added to the mix.  Confirm or deny MW!!!  We demand to know.  GM takes KieX's usual spot in 3rd with 15.6k.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 18, 2011)

lol I was running into some problems with my i7 860.. but i've added a new UPS and she's been crunching away 24/7. Oh and I just added that new dual socket 2x quad Opty 2180's. I picked up that 2u server for $450 at geeks. I'm working on some different drive configurations.. So, I'll probably have it down for a day next week. I'm just using it as a DNS at the moment. I'm looking at a couple 8x processors to replace the quads next month as well.. fingers crossed.... 

*EDIT: No problem buddy! I got your back! *


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 18, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> lol I was running into some problems with my i7 860.. but i've added a new UPS and she's been crunching away 24/7. Oh and I just added that new dual socket 2x quad Opty 2180's. I picked up that 2u server for $450 at geeks. I'm working on some different drive configurations.. So, I'll probably have it down for a day next week. I'm just using it as a DNS at the moment. I'm looking at a couple 8x processors to replace the quads next month as well.. fingers crossed....
> 
> *EDIT: No problem buddy! I got your back! *



Can't wait till it's up and running, and with 8x CPU's it'll be even better


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 18, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Can't wait till it's up and running, and with 8x CPU's it'll be even better



Yea I can't wait either!


----------



## twilyth (Jul 19, 2011)

I don't understand.  Is there and 8-core Intel chip that would run with 16 threads or are we talking about something like a Magny-Cours?


----------



## twilyth (Jul 19, 2011)

F150 inches closer to 60k with 58.7k.  MW continues to dominate 40k land after his recent arrival there with 41.8k.  KieX returns to the top 3 with 18.7k.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 19, 2011)

F150 conitnues to impress, what a streak!


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 19, 2011)

twilyth said:


> I don't understand.  Is there and 8-core Intel chip that would run with 16 threads or are we talking about something like a Magny-Cours?



Sorry, I didn't see this.. hehehe I'm talking about AMD Socket F (1207) Opteron 2354 4x.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 19, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> Sorry, I didn't see this.. hehehe I'm talking about AMD Socket F (1207) Opteron 2354 4x.



But that is going to be 2 generations old and only runs at 2.2ghz.  I know TDP is only 75W, but wouldn't you better off waiting for an 8130 or 8170?  Plus I think you're going to be able to get 2 socket desktop m/b's for those.  Of course pricing still isn't definite.

I guess if you're getting a really good deal on the chips and m/b.  IDK.

Sorry.  Don't mean to criticize.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 20, 2011)

F150 is once again solidly in the 50's with 55.6k.  MW came so close to 40k with 39.4k.  KieX is feeling quite at home in 3rd with 17.8k.


----------



## Bow (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 20, 2011)

twilyth said:


> But that is going to be 2 generations old and only runs at 2.2ghz.  I know TDP is only 75W, but wouldn't you better off waiting for an 8130 or 8170?  Plus I think you're going to be able to get 2 socket desktop m/b's for those.  Of course pricing still isn't definite.
> 
> I guess if you're getting a really good deal on the chips and m/b.  IDK.
> 
> Sorry.  Don't mean to criticize.



  I already have the board. It's in the 2u server that i picked up for 450.. It only has opty 2218's 2x's in it now. I can get the x4 for around $130. It's primary focus is being a DNS for my Domain. I just want to get the quads to mess around with it. I didn't buy it just to crunch, but since i have it.. why not you know? But i understand where you are coming from.. The cheapest I found the 8130's was around 280 each.. That's a little out of my budget right now.. hehehe And no problem I don't take it as criticism, just friendly advice.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 21, 2011)

F150 had a nice run today with 56.7k.  MW missed 40k by barely a hair with 39.6k.  KieX came oh so close to 20k with 19.8k.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 22, 2011)

F150 stays over 50k with 51.1k.  MW breaks above 40k again with 40.2k.  KieX brushes the cheek of 20k with 19.8k.


----------



## Bow (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## Disparia (Jul 22, 2011)

Come on AMD, get those Interlagos released already! I need to catch up


----------



## twilyth (Jul 23, 2011)

F150 has 54.4k, followed by MW with 38.6k and KieX with 22.2k - breaking back into 20k territory.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 23, 2011)

KieX starting to gain some momentum


----------



## twilyth (Jul 24, 2011)

F150 continues to lead with 53.2k.  MW again comes close to 40k with 38.9k.  Kiex once again came close to 20k with 19.2k.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 24, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> KieX starting to gain some momentum



Yup, definitely looking positive.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 24, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Yup, definitely looking positive.
> 
> http://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x206/twilyth/591d82a3.png



to Dan!


----------



## KieX (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm adding another 2600K to the farm on Friday, should bring me into the 25K by sunday 31st.

Depending on whether I upgrade my mountain bike or not, could get a second 2600K to reach my goal of 30K. But at the moment I'm loving my mountain bike 


Keep on crunching


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 25, 2011)

KieX said:


> I'm adding another 2600K to the farm on Friday, should bring me into the 25K by sunday 31st.
> 
> Depending on whether I upgrade my mountain bike or not, could get a second 2600K to reach my goal of 30K. But at the moment I'm loving my mountain bike
> 
> ...



Me so jealous.  Your output is amazing bro, keep it up.  I will one day be there.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 25, 2011)

F150 has 52.5k today.  MW has 34.7k.  Kiex has 19k.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 26, 2011)

F150 cracks 60k today, and with some conviction at 61.1k. Very nice.  MW is on the cool end of 30k with 36.2k.  KieX breaks through 20k with 22.1k.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 27, 2011)

F150 has the lead with 54.1k.  MW busts back into 40k land with 43.2k.  KieX cracks through 20k with 20.4k.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 27, 2011)

F150 is soon gonna have to go on a diet


----------



## twilyth (Jul 28, 2011)

Not sure this is final  Ok, it wasn't

F150 has 47.6k.  MW has 36.6k.  And Kiex once again is over 20k with 21.9k
F150 has 54.1k.  MW has 42.3k.  And Kiex once again is over 20k with 20.4k

I don't know how KieX's total went down unless I just didn't copy it correctly the first time.  {shrug}


----------



## twilyth (Jul 28, 2011)

updated - see previous


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jul 28, 2011)

twilyth said:


> I don't know how KieX's total went down unless I just didn't copy it correctly the first time. {shrug}



You had every thing right the first time.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 29, 2011)

Our normal top 3 are all above their most recent levels - 50k, 40k and 20k.  F150 is at 54.1k.  MW is at 43.2k.  KieX is at 20.4k.  Well done.


----------



## Bow (Jul 29, 2011)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 29, 2011)

Glad you caught the pie, notice I did the other threads.  But it didn't seem like it had updated when I was looking, so I waited.  Thank T!


----------



## twilyth (Jul 30, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Glad you caught the pie, notice I did the other threads.  But it didn't seem like it had updated when I was looking, so I waited.  Thank T!


Yup.  I've been sleeping at odd times so feel free to jump in any time.  Same goes for anyone else.  I posted how I do the updates in the milestones thread, but that's just a suggestion to make things easier and a little bit consistent.

F150 has 55.9k today so he remains alone in 50k land.  MW is by hizself in 40k land with 43.3k.  KieX comes ever so close to 20k with 19k.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 30, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Yup.  I've been sleeping at odd times so feel free to jump in any time.  Same goes for anyone else.  I posted how I do the updates in the milestones thread, but that's just a suggestion to make things easier and a little bit consistent.
> 
> F150 has 55.9k today so he remains alone in 50k land.  MW is by hizself in 40k land with 43.3k.  KieX comes ever so close to 20k with 19k.
> 
> http://img830.imageshack.us/img830/1976/teampietodayx.png



Great job Guys!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 31, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Yup.  I've been sleeping at odd times so feel free to jump in any time.  Same goes for anyone else.  I posted how I do the updates in the milestones thread, but that's just a suggestion to make things easier and a little bit consistent.
> 
> F150 has 55.9k today so he remains alone in 50k land.  MW is by hizself in 40k land with 43.3k.  KieX comes ever so close to 20k with 19k.
> 
> http://img830.imageshack.us/img830/1976/teampietodayx.png



I'm just usually not at my PC at the times it updates, but when I am, I don't mind at all.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 31, 2011)

F150 has 52.5k today.  MW just glances off the 40k boundary with 39.3k.  KieX comes very close to 20k with 19.7k.


----------



## twilyth (Aug 1, 2011)

F150 has 52k today.  MW has 39.3k.  KieX has 16.5k.


----------



## twilyth (Aug 2, 2011)

F150 breaks into 60k territory with 60.9k.  MW has 37.8k.  KieX breaks 20k with 21.5k.


----------



## Bow (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## HammerON (Aug 2, 2011)

twilyth said:


> F150 breaks into 60k territory with 60.9k.  MW has 37.8k.  KieX breaks 20k with 21.5k.
> 
> http://img585.imageshack.us/img585/6894/teampietoday.png



Wow - F150 with over 60k


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 2, 2011)

That's just amazing!


----------



## twilyth (Aug 3, 2011)

F150 comes back from low earth orbit to score 54k .  MW slashes his way past 40k with 40.6k.  And KieX again breaks through 20k with 21.8k.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 3, 2011)

Great job pie eaters


----------



## twilyth (Aug 4, 2011)

F150 leads today even though his total is well below normal - 47.2k.  MW has a good day with nearly 40k (39.5k).  Kiex is also a bit off from his usual 20k approx. (16.5k).


----------



## twilyth (Aug 5, 2011)

F150 is back in familiar territory with 52.1k.  MW almost matches his RAC with 38.4k.  KieX asks 20k to dance, but she is being coy today (19.6k).


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 5, 2011)

twilyth said:


> KieX asks 20k to dance, but she is being coy today (19.6k).



  Good job guys!


----------



## KieX (Aug 5, 2011)

That made me laugh! Thought about putting it as a sig quote, but it would make me look like a stripper. 

Good work pie eaters  

Also, I think (FIH)The Don will be getting a slice of pie quite soon, he's getting some nice crunching power.


----------



## twilyth (Aug 6, 2011)

F150 does his impression of an illegal alien by hurdling the 50k barrier (51.2k).  MW picks the pocket of Mr. 40k and gets away clean (40.3k).  Kiex tries again to get little Miss 20k back to his apartment to see his etchings, but so far she is still playing hard to get (18.4k), although I suspect Mr. KieX's charms will win in the end.


----------



## twilyth (Aug 7, 2011)

F150 has a comfortable 5-handle (54.4k).  MW once again busts the double deuce (41k).  KieX rolls up to the party with 6M today and Miss Deuceage swoons (21.8k).


----------



## twilyth (Aug 8, 2011)

Another 5-handle for F150 (54.4k).  A second day of 4-handles for MW (41.6k).  KieX[test] appears to be testing out a name change while hanging with the new girl (20.8k).


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 8, 2011)

how did i miss these great little stories lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 8, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> how did i miss these great little stories lol



Been too busy building crunchers.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 8, 2011)

dunno about bulding lol, more like tossing the stuff on my shelves 

but yeah must be why 






need coolers for the big bang, and the x58, getting tomorrow along with a psu for the x58


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 8, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> dunno about bulding lol, more like tossing the stuff on my shelves
> 
> but yeah must be why
> 
> ...



DON has turned into a powerhouse, holy crap!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 8, 2011)

i just wish the big bang would fit in any of my cases lol, its so big, it really lives up to its name 

i have 2 cheapish cases around i can put the 2 regular sized atx rigs in , which also has decent airflow, that will make it all look a bit more tidy


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 9, 2011)

Or make one of out both cases and put the big bang in it.


----------



## twilyth (Aug 9, 2011)

F150 beats Virgin Galactic into orbit with 60.1k.  MW proves that life begins at 40 by gettin' jiggy with 40.6k.  KieX seems to be going steady with Miss Deuce.  She tried to resist, but it was futile (20.5k).


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 9, 2011)

KieX keeps on doing the tango with miss deuce!


----------



## twilyth (Aug 10, 2011)

F150 comes back down from Olympus (53.3k).  MW is seeing how close he can get without actually crossing the line (we all know how that is  ) - 39,952 - I couldn't even round the numbers.  KieX seems to be in a new and comfortable groove (21.8k)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 10, 2011)

Dammit, MW so close to 40k.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 10, 2011)

yipeee! Pie for the first time, since about half a year, if not more!
gulftown and thuban rocking hard!
i couldnt have done it without you, guys! again, many thanks for the help!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 10, 2011)

yeah you stole my spot lol 

will get the 930 up and running today


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 10, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Dammit, MW so close to 40k.


Yea my Q9550 @ 3.8Ghz was down most of the day...  She is back up now. 



Velvet Wafer said:


> yipeee! Pie for the first time, since about half a year, if not more!
> gulftown and thuban rocking hard!
> i couldnt have done it without you, guys! again, many thanks for the help!



Great job bro!


----------



## twilyth (Aug 11, 2011)

Numbers are a little inconsistent today with F150 having only a 3 handle instead of his usual 5 handle (38.9k) and MW being just under 30k (29,979) when he is usually pushing 40k.  KieX however seems to on target with 18.3k, even if it is slightly below his RAC.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 11, 2011)

Meh, off days are inevitable.  Overall, we've been really consistent.


----------



## twilyth (Aug 12, 2011)

F150 (52.4k) and MW (44.7k) both seem to be back after whatever minor train wreck affected validation last night.  KieX is pushing well into icosahedron territory (don't rub your eyes, you know what that says) with 23.9k.


----------



## twilyth (Aug 13, 2011)

F150 is way below his normal range but still leads with 39.3k.  MW came very close with 37.8k.  KieX is lovin' the 2's today with 22.2k.


----------



## twilyth (Aug 14, 2011)

MW retakes the lead today with 38k. Cheers!   F150 has 37.3k.  KieX has 23.1k


----------



## twilyth (Aug 15, 2011)

F150 regains the lead with 40.3k.  MW has 36.4k.  KieX is still kickin' 20k+ with 21.7k.


----------



## twilyth (Aug 16, 2011)

F150 sideswipes 50k (49.1k).  KieX blows past 20k and then 30k (34k).  MW drops to third place today with 32.9k. 

I haven't been back to the WCG forum, but I'm guessing these numbers are partly the result of the problems with the validator routines a few days ago.


----------



## twilyth (Aug 17, 2011)

F150 is almost back in his old stomping ground.  The residents of Fittyastan await (49.3k).  MW is also creeping back up toward previous highs (33.5k).

I have to apologize to KieX for wedging my hairy ass into 3rd place today.  I had one rig that has persistent connection problems and I uploaded an ass-ton of wu's last night.  That sounds good right?  Not so much since half of them were expired.  Grrrr.  I've moved it to another room which should solve the problem (long story) though so I hope this doesn't happen again.


----------



## twilyth (Aug 18, 2011)

F150 leads with 43.8k.  MW is solidly in the 30's with 35.7k.  KieX looks like he's found a new home in the 20's (25.1k) with both RAC scores also being over 20k.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 18, 2011)

Great job guys!


----------



## twilyth (Aug 19, 2011)

F150 continues to creep closer to fittyastan demonstrating highly refined ninja skillz  (43.8k).  Sometimes a step backwards is really a step forward (think I read on a fortune cookie).  MW, as constant as a metronome (a good thing btw  ), puts up 32.7k today.  KieX is still going steady with Miss Deuce (24.8k).  The teens are nice but the 20's are more mature (plus they know "stuff"  ).


----------



## twilyth (Aug 20, 2011)

F150 (47.5k) and MW (32.4k) continue with impressive numbers.  KieX may have his eye on the even more mature 30's (29.2k).  Poor Miss Deuce.  Watch out m8, the 30's is cougar territory.


----------



## twilyth (Aug 21, 2011)

F150 returns in victory to fityastan (51k).  MW is still rockin' the 3's (32.5k).  KieX might be finding his groove (25.5k).


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 21, 2011)

KieX been dancing a lot lately   Consistently over 20k ppd.


----------



## twilyth (Aug 22, 2011)

F150 decides to kick back on his own island in the Fortibean and still leads (42.2k).  MW it's fighting of the cougars of the thirties (33.1).  I heard KieX plans to co-sign a mortgage with Miss Deuce, so this might be getting serious (23.8k)


----------



## twilyth (Aug 23, 2011)

F150 breaks 50k again (50.3k).  MW has 34.4k.  KieX may be looking to hit that 30k (29.6k)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 23, 2011)

Holy crap, Dan had an awesome day!


----------



## twilyth (Aug 24, 2011)

F150 continues to flirt with 50k (48.4k).  MW still rocks 30k (35.6k).  Same with KieX and 20k (24.3k).


----------



## bogmali (Aug 24, 2011)

My SR-2 with 2 E5620's are chugging away until my X5680's come in. Almost doubled my output


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 24, 2011)

bogmali said:


> My SR-2 with 2 E5620's are chugging away until my X5680's come in. Almost doubled my output



Way to go


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 24, 2011)

bogmali said:


> My SR-2 with 2 E5620's are chugging away until my X5680's come in. Almost doubled my output



Nice!


----------



## twilyth (Aug 25, 2011)

Numbers don't look final, so I'll check in again later.


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 25, 2011)

bogmali said:


> My SR-2 with 2 E5620's are chugging away until my X5680's come in. Almost doubled my output



It's going to be a folding monster with these chips


----------



## twilyth (Aug 26, 2011)

The time stamp for Free-DC is still showing that the last update was 8am on the 25th (GMT/UTC).  So there's no point in posting pie and by the time it's sorted out, we'll probably have missed it anyway.


----------



## twilyth (Aug 27, 2011)

The numbers are off on the high side today because of whatever problems there were yesterday, so no chit chat from me today.

F150 continues to lead with 58.3k.  MW has 53.7k.  KieX has 41.4k.  Congrats men!


----------



## twilyth (Aug 28, 2011)




----------



## twilyth (Aug 29, 2011)

MW takes the lead today with 39.4k (so close ).  KieX just misses 20k (19,899).  MJKMike has been lurking in the top 10 for a while but busts into the top 3 with 17.9k (congrats!)


----------



## twilyth (Aug 30, 2011)

Once again MW leads (28.8k).  Kiex again comes close to 20k (19.3k).  Bogmali rounds out the top 3 with 14.1k.  Congrats gents!


----------



## bogmali (Aug 30, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Bogmali rounds out the top 3 with 14.1k.



You mean mjkmike right?


----------



## twilyth (Aug 30, 2011)

bogmali said:


> You mean mjkmike right?



Not according to the numbers.  Free-DC must have messed up the graph - or the stats aren't accurate.

Here.  Check it out and tell me what you think.  I'm inclined to go with the numbers rather than the graph.

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175&sort=today

Thanks for pointing that out though.


----------



## twilyth (Aug 31, 2011)

MW is in the lead with 38.8k and knocking 40k's door once again.  KieX is back in 30k territory with 30.3k.  He's made some impressive progress going from the mid to high-teens in July to breaking 30k a few times now.  I don't like to make comments about specific members but I thought this was worth pointing out.  Bogmali gives us our top 3 with 17.4k.






*EDIT:  I'm sure others have made great progress too and if you want to post a link to your BOINC Stats page, we'd like to see it.*


----------



## twilyth (Sep 1, 2011)

MW has 37k today.  KieX has 31.9k (another >30k day).  MJKMike bumps Bogmali into 4th with 19.2k.


----------



## twilyth (Sep 2, 2011)

MW gives 40k an eskimo kiss with 39.4k.  F150 is coming back strong after the storm with 35.3k.  Kiex nudges MJKMike and Bogmali out to return home with 24.5k.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 2, 2011)

By tomorrow morning, cherry belongs to the F150 again


----------



## bogmali (Sep 2, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> By tomorrow morning, cherry belongs to the F150 again



Pretty much

Let's see if 2 X5680's (@ 3.8Ghz) replacing 2 E5620's (@3.2Ghz) is enough to get past mjkmike or maybe Kiex


----------



## F150_Raptor (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks guys, but don't forget about a slice of pie for VW too


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 2, 2011)

Welcome back F150 Raptor!


----------



## twilyth (Sep 3, 2011)

*
NOTE:  As of now, and for most of the afternoon, there have been no stats on Free-DC.  I will try to check back later.  If anyone else happens to check and they are up, please grab them and post.  Thanks.
*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 3, 2011)

bogmali said:


> Pretty much
> 
> Let's see if 2 X5680's (@ 3.8Ghz) replacing 2 E5620's (@3.2Ghz) is enough to get past mjkmike or maybe Kiex



Nothing like some friendly competition.


----------



## KieX (Sep 3, 2011)

bogmali said:


> Pretty much
> 
> Let's see if 2 X5680's (@ 3.8Ghz) replacing 2 E5620's (@3.2Ghz) is enough to get past mjkmike or maybe Kiex



I'm ready for you  I fancy taking your slice of overall pie too


----------



## Bow (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## twilyth (Sep 4, 2011)

KieX said:


> I'm ready for you  I fancy taking your slice of overall pie too



And with that, the song "Cool" from West Side Story begins playing on an endless loop in my head.

Some wild numbers today after whatever issues WCG had from yesterday.  F150 has a stratospheric (even for him) 64.3k.  MW must have one of his all time personal bests with 50.5k.  KieX isn't far behind with 44.7k.


----------



## twilyth (Sep 5, 2011)

F150 is still way above his RAC with 48.5k.  MW has 32.2k.  KieX is still in the 20's with 24.2k


----------



## twilyth (Sep 6, 2011)

F150 came within 500pts of the 50's (49.5k).  MW has a solid 34.6k.  KieX seems to like what he sees on the other side of 30 (31.5k).  Bog gets an honorable mention since he was really gunning for 3rd today with about double his RAC.


----------



## KieX (Sep 6, 2011)

twilyth said:


> F150 came within 500pts of the 50's (49.5k).  MW has a solid 34.6k.  KieX seems to like what he sees on the other side of 30 (31.5k).  Bog gets an honorable mention since he was really gunning for 3rd today with about double his RAC.
> 
> http://img801.imageshack.us/img801/2029/teampietodayr.png



Nice to see ocgmj break into that top 10


----------



## twilyth (Sep 7, 2011)

Well, the pie chart is wrong again.  I try to check back later if I'm still awake.

F150 comes within 200pts of the 50's (49 810).  MW is once again solidly in the 30's with 33.7k.  Kiex drops back a bit from yesterday but still has an enviable 24.2k.

Thanks for mentioning a ocgmj.  This may be difficult to believe, but I have trouble just remembering the top 3 from day to day, so any additions or embellishments are most definitely welcome.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Sep 8, 2011)

I had 52.8k for the day followed by MW with 38k.  KieX came ever so close to the 30's with 29.3k.  I can't leave Bogmali out either for 4th, he almost doubled his RAC with 25.6k.


----------



## twilyth (Sep 8, 2011)

F150_Raptor said:


> I had 52.8k for the day followed by MW with 38k.  KieX came ever so close to the 30's with 29.3k.  I can't leave Bogmali out either for 4th, he almost doubled his RAC with 25.6k.
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/15860821/Folding/teampietoday[1].png











Very nice - Thank you.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Sep 8, 2011)

twilyth said:


> http://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x206/twilyth/smilies/375c8a30.gif http://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x206/twilyth/smilies/a5b43ea9.gifVery nice - Thank you.   http://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x206/twilyth/smilies/24dc2dc1.gif



I figured you were busy, so I did the dirty work for the night.


----------



## twilyth (Sep 9, 2011)

F150 breaks into the 50's with 53.9k.  MW continues to flirt with the 40's (38.9k) as does KieX  with the 30's (29.5k).


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 9, 2011)

KieX has raised the bar a bit for that 3rd slice of pie.  Great job Dan!


----------



## twilyth (Sep 10, 2011)

F150 breaks into the 60's with 60.7k.  MW is solidly in the 30's with 35.6k.  KieX has 28.1k.  Bogmali has been stalking him for a while now and gets an honorable mention with 26k.


----------



## twilyth (Sep 11, 2011)

F150 stays in the 50's (50.1k) and likewise MW as to the 30's (33.3k).  Tonight's story is bogmali pushing past KieX by a convincing 3k (21k vs 17.7k).  Not to sound like a troublemaker, but we might have some competition for that comfy #3 slot.


----------



## bogmali (Sep 11, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Not to sound like a troublemaker, but we might have some competition for that comfy #3 slot.



Since he is switching his rigs to F@H, I might just switch my 970 to WCG until he comes back and reclaims the 3 spot


----------



## twilyth (Sep 12, 2011)

F150 bounces back from his brush with the 40's yesterday to put up 55.4k.  MW is just shy of the 30's today with 29,637.  Bogmali has promised to keep the 3rd slot warm for KieX and does so today with 25k.


----------



## twilyth (Sep 13, 2011)

F150 comes close to the 60's with 58.7k.  MW is back in the 30's with 31.3k.  Bog has the 20's all to himself with 25.1k.


----------



## twilyth (Sep 14, 2011)

A pretty normal day.  F150 in the 50's (54.1k), MW in the 30's (35.6k) and bog rules the 20's (23k).  It's the kind of day where you want to sit back with a nice cup of tea and admire our stats.  Mmmmmm.  Yes.  Very nice.  Very nice indeed.


----------



## twilyth (Sep 15, 2011)

F150 continues to be well above his RAC with 57.4k.  MW and bogmali once again are alone in their respective realms (35.1k and 25.8k respectively).


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Sep 15, 2011)

The day's are still a bit warm but the nights are getting cooler.So i'm coming back for my slice


----------



## twilyth (Sep 15, 2011)

GREASEMONKEY said:


> The day's are still a bit warm but the nights are getting cooler.So i'm coming back for my slice



Thank god.  I've been eating this pale blue crap and they tell me it's pie, but I have to wonder.


----------



## twilyth (Sep 16, 2011)

F150 breaks into the crazy free-love 60's (60.7k).  MW breaks his RAC with 36.1k.  Bogmali is also above his RAC with 24.7k.


----------



## twilyth (Sep 17, 2011)

F150 leads with a strong showing in the 50's (56.2k).  MW rules the 30's with 36.3k.  Bogmali is all alone in the 20's, but with 29k, might be thinking about moving to a new neighborhood.


----------



## twilyth (Sep 18, 2011)

F150 leads with 52.7k.  MW (30.5k) and bogmali (27.8k) are the only other members over 20k.


----------



## twilyth (Sep 19, 2011)

F150 puts up 55.8k today.  MW hits 16M today with 31.4k.  bogmali is the only other member above 20k today with 25.9k.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 19, 2011)

Damn, close to 60k, holy cow!


----------



## twilyth (Sep 20, 2011)

F150 breaks into the 60's once again (61.2k).  MW has 33.8k and looks like he might have to share the 30's with bogmali soon (29.3k).


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 20, 2011)

Gee, F150 is just bulldozing through everyone!


----------



## F150_Raptor (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm still bulldozing along at 56k.  MW came in at 37.3k, and Bogmali had 29k for today.


----------



## twilyth (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks man - I was a little out of it.  I managed one post on GN while drifting in and out of consciousness.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 22, 2011)

F150 continues to lead the way with 59.8k followed by Mindweaver and his 33.3k.  Taking the last podium spot is bogmali with 27.9k.


----------



## twilyth (Sep 23, 2011)

F150 leads with 57.3k followed by MW with 36.3k and bogmali with 25.8k - the only other member who is above 20k today.


----------



## twilyth (Sep 24, 2011)

F150 leads with 56k.  MW has 35.6k.  And someone who shall go nameless (bogmali, 27.3k) edged me out for 3rd place.






{j/k bog  }


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 24, 2011)

Great job bog!   Some good competition up for those top three spots.


----------



## twilyth (Sep 25, 2011)

F150 has 56.4k.  MW is second with 35.9k.  Bogmali gives us our top 3 with 27.6k


----------



## twilyth (Sep 26, 2011)

Each of our leaders owns their respective ranges tonight in a nice 3, 4, 5 fashion.  F150 continues to own the 50's with 56.1k (Let's go to the malt shop).  MW owns the 40's with 40.4k (let's go dance the jitterbug).  Bogmali busts into the 30's like Elliot Ness (ok, technically 1927-31)


----------



## twilyth (Sep 27, 2011)

F150 breaks back into the 60's (60.1k).  MW and bogmali share the 30's today with 38.6k and 31.1k respectively.  The 20's are available to rent or own.   Bog is about 6k over his RAC as his parting gift to us now that KieX is returning.


----------



## twilyth (Sep 28, 2011)

F150 cops a feel on the 60's but when she turned around he had disappeared into the crowd (59,680).  MW slides across the line at 36k before the ball reaches the plate.  The ump calls him "safe."  Bogmali still has some wu's coming up for validation and racks up 22k without even trying.


----------



## BinaryMage (Sep 28, 2011)

Twilyth, you make me smile every time I read your pie posts!

Thank you ever so much!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 28, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> Twilyth, you make me smile every time I read your pie posts!
> 
> Thank you ever so much!



Ditto!

Great job pie eaters!


----------



## twilyth (Sep 29, 2011)

F150 is still in the 50's with 52.1k.  MW comes to w/in 700 pts of the 40's (39.4k).  The third place slot today is grabbed by Greasemonkey with 14.5k but MJKmike was w/in 700 pts.  So #3 is wide open as bogmali gracefully exits back to the f@h team and KieX is working his way back up.  Good luck to tomorrow's winner.


----------



## twilyth (Sep 30, 2011)

F150 is up 3k today with 55k.  MW owns the 30's like Machine Gun Kelly (37.1k).  KieX comes roaring back to take 3rd after his brief hiatus (19.7k) despite what I said yesterday about 3rd being wide open.  Thanks for nuttin' dude.


----------



## KieX (Sep 30, 2011)

Hope to have enough to join Mindweaver in the 30's over next few days.


----------



## twilyth (Sep 30, 2011)

KieX said:


> Hope to have enough to join Mindweaver in the 30's over next few days.



What do you have in mind?  Don't tell me you're one of those awful people who is able to get engineering samples of things like bulldozer and sb-e.


----------



## KieX (Sep 30, 2011)

twilyth said:


> What do you have in mind?  Don't tell me you're one of those awful people who is able to get engineering samples of things like bulldozer and sb-e.



I wish! Nope, it's just that validation takes a while to get done when you start up. All the i7's will be running 24/7 too, whereas before 2 of them were not.


----------



## twilyth (Oct 1, 2011)

F150 stays in the 50's with 50k.  MW has the 30's with 36.7k.  KieX comes back even stronger today with 26k.


----------



## KieX (Oct 1, 2011)

Just noticed Black Panther grabs a nice last slice of pie! Great work!


----------



## twilyth (Oct 2, 2011)

I won't be doing the stats any more so anyone who is interested, contact CP via the team thread, PM, etc.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Oct 3, 2011)

I had 54.3k, followed by MW with 35K.  KieX is up and running full steam again with 28.5k


----------



## F150_Raptor (Oct 5, 2011)

I missed yesterday's pie.:shadedshu

 I was trying for the 60's today, but I missed it with 59.1k.  MW was close to the 40"s with 38k.  KieX is eye balling that key lime pie, but decided on the blueberry instead with 32.9k.  Better watch out there MW.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 5, 2011)

F150_Raptor said:


> I missed yesterday's pie.:shadedshu
> 
> I was trying for the 60's today, but I missed it with 59.1k.  MW was close to the 40"s with 38k.  KieX is eye balling that key lime pie, but decided on the blueberry instead with 32.9k.  Better watch out there MW.
> 
> http://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc501/Car_Hauler/TechPowerUp Pie/10-4-11.png



Great job bro, 59k is amazing!

Great job fatasses


----------



## F150_Raptor (Oct 6, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Great job fatasses



You're just  because we're eating pie and your stuck with the patties.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Oct 6, 2011)

I had 58.2k for the day.  MW came in 2nd with 35.5k.  KieX took 3rd with 30.2k.


----------



## Bow (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 6, 2011)

F150_Raptor said:


> You're just  because we're eating pie and your stuck with the patties.



I love patties  ...hence my username.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Oct 7, 2011)

For today, I had 60.6k followed by MW with 34.9k.  KieX took the third spot with 30.5k.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 7, 2011)

F150_Raptor said:


> For today, I had 60.6k followed by MW with 34.9k.  KieX took the third spot with 30.5k.
> 
> http://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc501/Car_Hauler/TechPowerUp Pie/10-6-11.png



There's your 60k


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 8, 2011)

Well FORD F-150 is still on top for the day...however he choked up and only got 58k . Good Job F-150


----------



## KieX (Oct 8, 2011)

Good day for mjkmike  You back in business here?


----------



## mjkmike (Oct 8, 2011)

Great job pie eaters and I'm glad to be back.

Down one 2600k gave to a friend but 2011 is around the corner.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 8, 2011)

KieX said:


> Good day for mjkmike  You back in business here?



Looks like he is, as am I.....with my Phenom 9850BE I used to get daily scores of 1500-1800 with the occasional lucky 2000+. With my new setup i'm in the 2500-3000 range!!! Gogogogo!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 8, 2011)

Good job pie eaters


----------



## mjkmike (Oct 9, 2011)

Todays pie.  F150 still rocks at 55k. Mind sits at 38k and KieX is at 30k.  Ass pie belongs to Niko084 at 6,027.







Soory Chaotic but Its late and you didn't post.
Great job pie eaters.
Crunch on and crunch hard.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 9, 2011)

Sorry mike...lol, I know how much this rivalry with F-150 is....lol. I was slow tonight, thx for taking up the slack!


----------



## twilyth (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks Mike


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks Mike for stepping in!   Nice to see people pitch in from time to time.  Good job guys!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 10, 2011)

And the winner is: F150 Raptor!!!!!

You win a colorful piechart!!!!


----------



## bogmali (Oct 10, 2011)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> And the winner is:* F130* Raptor!!!!!


----------



## mjkmike (Oct 10, 2011)

Congrats on the ass pie bogmali.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 10, 2011)

mjkmike said:


> Congrats on the ass pie bogmali.







bogmali said:


>



LOL Bogmali....EDITED


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 11, 2011)

F150 gets the most pie again today, that's not to say he's the best looking cruncher


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 12, 2011)

I almost posted a pic of my girlfreind. Geez the stress of updates!!! :shadedshu

Good job all!


----------



## twilyth (Oct 12, 2011)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> I almost posted a pic of my girlf... on how much clothing was involved. :cool: :D


----------



## F150_Raptor (Oct 12, 2011)

^ X2!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2011)

x3


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 12, 2011)

twilyth said:


> That would have been acceptable.
> 
> Well, it would really depend on how much clothing was involved.



I'll show you mine if you show me yours first.


----------



## twilyth (Oct 12, 2011)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> I'll show you mine if you show me yours first.



No can do.  Broke up with my gf of seven years more than 6 months ago.  I'll be back on the market soon so I'll be taking you up on that offer eventually.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 13, 2011)

twilyth said:


> That would have been acceptable.
> 
> Well, it would really depend on how much clothing was involved.



Hahaha twilyth...we have an open relationship so here she is:







Waiting for the pie to update. Will edit when happens.

EDIT:


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 14, 2011)

Okay Cruncher stoners. I just did a bowl and found out that twilyth has taken mjmike's lemon meringue pie from him!!!!


----------



## mjkmike (Oct 14, 2011)

*20.6k *for twilyth great job bud.

Look my stars are back.


----------



## twilyth (Oct 14, 2011)

I was hoping that bulldozer would let me upgrade the 2 1090t's but from the review at overclockers, I might actually be better off with a P2 980 in some cases.  BD is all over the map in terms of performance.  It's clearly optimized for multi-thread integer performance which means i probably won't get much of an edge in boinc - since it's all floating point.

Oh well.  Guess I'll have to wait for SB-E and hope Intel charges a reasonable price. 
edit:  oh, the 20k is just due to network issues and backlogs of wu's - which is starting to become annoying.


----------



## mjkmike (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm still going to take the bulldozer out to the farm but at that load I will drop the 955.  Look soon for a great offer on chip board and ram.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 14, 2011)

I am still building a BD rig shortly, just need to own it, see how it does.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 14, 2011)

mjkmike said:


> *20.6k *for twilyth great job bud.
> 
> Look my stars are back.





mjkmike said:


> I'm still going to take the bulldozer out to the farm but at that load I will drop the 955.  Look soon for a great offer on chip board and ram.



I don't know what kind of Mobo you got...(tried googling it and had to lower my OC as a result ) But there will be bios updates to turn AM3 borads into AM3+ boards I'm sure. And congrats on your stars finding you.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 15, 2011)

Ok, seems like twilyth got drunk on lemon meringue and fell off the pie map today. Can't handle his Lemon meringue pie. Welcome back MjMike!


----------



## hat (Oct 15, 2011)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Looks like he is, as am I.....with my Phenom 9850BE I used to get daily scores of 1500-1800 with the occasional lucky 2000+. With my new setup i'm in the 2500-3000 range!!! Gogogogo!



Did you use that rig a lot? I've been leaving my main rig with the Phenom II 550 alone a lot lately, and it seems to push around 1100 if I leave it go all day. What clockspeeds did you run that 9850 at?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 15, 2011)

hat said:


> Did you use that rig a lot? I've been leaving my main rig with the Phenom II 550 alone a lot lately, and it seems to push around 1100 if I leave it go all day. What clockspeeds did you run that 9850 at?



I was running my 9850BE at 2.8Ghz and my cores would go to over 60c. Crazy temps on just a .3 Ghz increase. 

Your MOBO has a lot to do with it as well, depending on the NB/SB.

Post to find out how to maximize performance. 

We are all here to help.  

EDIT: Raptor continues to get the Cherry pie while mindweaver is sitting comfy with his key lime pie. Then KieX has blueberry pie today and guess who has the lemon meringe???? You guessed right!!! LOL


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 17, 2011)

Okay no entertainment tonight. Here's the pie:


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 18, 2011)

Again, I am exhausted due to work today so colourful commentary takes another back seat for today.







Good Job


----------



## twilyth (Oct 18, 2011)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Again, I am exhausted due to work today so colourful commentary takes another back seat for today.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111017/Capture.jpg
> 
> ...



Don't worry about the commentary.  We never used to have anything like that and it's pretty much impossible to come up with something new every single day.  Well, it was hard for me anyway.  If you're Conan O'Brien or Robin Williams you could probably go on for a couple of hours just reading product labels or phone numbers.  But I checked with their agents and they'd charge us a lot more to do this stuff than TPU pays us.  We do get paid right?  I mean . . . . eventually?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2011)

^^^. LOL.  Commentary sure is nice but it's not priority.  Thanks for updating the threads.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 19, 2011)

Everybody thinks that the Cherry pie is the coveted prize. However, it is the Lemon mirengue pie that is the ultimate!!!! And mjmike has got it again!!!! (*Jealousy abound :shadedshu)

Good job to Mindweaver and F150 again and good job team!!! Wooo!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 19, 2011)

Meh, cherry pie is still delicious!  and F150 is super fat by now


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 19, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Meh, cherry pie is still delicious!  and F150 is super fat by now



Yes they're both good. I don't know about F150 being fat by now but he always has a nice fat piece of pie!!! 

But it's nice to see that we have some serious crunchers of the Rammie tenure.  Would be nice for Rammie top hop back on with us while we have so many other 10,000+ point producers.

Good job to all!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 19, 2011)

They're help really got us going, we will always be in debt to the people that helped us in the past, like RAMMIE.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 21, 2011)

Cherry , Lemon, Meh!  Good work F150!!!


----------



## mjkmike (Oct 22, 2011)

I love Lemon Mirengue Pie.  Have it for my birthday for allmost all of my 45 years.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 22, 2011)

mjkmike said:


> I love Lemon Mirengue Pie.  Have it for my birthday for allmost all of my 45 years.




LOL, That's awesome MJmike....we all can tell as you still got the LMP today...and F150 is getting fatter. Also, Mindweaver is kickin butt with his key lime pie!!! Boooyah!  Also, nice job to KieX on hogging the Blueberry pie and Dustyshiv on licking every last drop of the Thompson Grape pie and special mention to ocgmj on the raspberry pie, twillyth on the pecan pie, Mstenholm on the plaster pie :S LOL, 4x4n_TPU and Bogmali!!!! Go guys go!!!!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2011)

As usual, we see F150 taking the gigantic slice of cherry pie and leaving the rest to nibble on the crums.

Mindweaver and KieX wrap up the top three with some nice #'s (34.3k & 27.1K)


----------



## mjkmike (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks for posting pie CP.

Great  work all pie eaters.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2011)

No problem


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 25, 2011)

And the usual suspects are at it again...good job


----------



## DeAtHWiSh (Oct 25, 2011)

Damn I haven't made it on the pie yet 

Oh no Wait! I see myself there, I'm 0.01%, :: patting my back :: keep up the good work buddy.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2011)

It takes some real dedication and effort my friend, we both have a long way to go.  I remember when I use to be #1 almost everyday with a single i7.  That tells you we've came a long way.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 26, 2011)

She's my cherry pie! Ya she's all mine!


----------



## DeAtHWiSh (Oct 26, 2011)

so I don't get it....how come I'm still no where on the pie, do I suck that bad??

Hand over my QX CP...damn it, slowing me down. lol. J/K

You got till next week to enjoy it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 26, 2011)

DeAtHWiSh said:


> so I don't get it....how come I'm still no where on the pie, do I suck that bad??
> 
> Hand over my QX CP...damn it, slowing me down. lol. J/K
> 
> You got till next week to enjoy it.



You need at least like 10 cores at it for a piece of pie, at least.  Also, the SSD is giving problems again so QX is not crunching right now.


----------



## DeAtHWiSh (Oct 26, 2011)

It gave out?? It seemed as it was holding up so well. ;(


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 26, 2011)

Same thing it was doing before, not sure what's going on with it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2011)

...and here we have today's top 10 fat asses of the day


----------



## mjkmike (Oct 29, 2011)

Looks like I lost my spot on the pie chart.  If that wasn't bad enough 150 just took my place at number 11 in team rank.  Must be nice to be number 11 on the upcoming 11/11/11.

Pie as of October 28/2011






Great job.  Crunch hard and crunch harder


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 29, 2011)

F150 is powering through the ranks!  Kick ass job!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 31, 2011)

Woooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 2, 2011)

We need F150 back up to speed!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2011)

Since F150 has no power, we now see Mindweaver, KieX, & mjkmike taking the top 3 spots.  Mindweaver leads with 38.6k for the day.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2011)

Today we have Mindweaver again leading the way with an impressive and stunning 40.5k.  Truly amazing output! 

Next KieX with 28k and followed by mjkmike with 17.1k.


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 5, 2011)

Today ocgmj clocks in at 14,898.  Great job
Mind is at 37,527
KieX is at 30,948

MStenholm also come's in at 14,369 and takes my pie







[/IMG]


----------



## KieX (Nov 5, 2011)

Grats pie-eaters 

What computers are you crunching ocgmj? Your output went up in October and looks like this month went up again.


----------



## ocgmj (Nov 5, 2011)

KieX said:


> Grats pie-eaters
> 
> What computers are you crunching ocgmj? Your output went up in October and looks like this month went up again.



5 - i3 2100
1 - 1100T
1 - i7 960
1 - Q6600

I still have a i7 920 and another i7 960 that I need to put online.


----------



## KieX (Nov 5, 2011)

That's awesome! You could potentially hit 25K with all that firepower


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 5, 2011)

That's just amazing!


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 5, 2011)

Glad to have you on the team ocgmj.  With the other i7's online you will putting out great numbers


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 6, 2011)

*PIE time*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 8, 2011)

F150 just got his rigs online today and he gets a good slice of pie, freakin' powerhouse I'm tellin ya!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 9, 2011)

Today's pie shows Mindweaver still holding on to the cherry pie, but F150 is right behind him haunting him down for it.  

KieX in third watching as the battle for the cherry slice continues.

Today we five members producing over 20k ppd.  Awesome!


----------



## KieX (Nov 9, 2011)

My blueberry slice won't last long, since that 2600K will be heading to CP. But it will keep crunching for the team, so the team output is the same. But I'll be gearing up for lime or cherry in time for New Year's


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 9, 2011)

I'll put it to good use, trust me on that. 

That plus my 1090T and my Pentium D should be enough for over 8k ppd.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Nov 9, 2011)

KieX said:


> But I'll be gearing up for lime or cherry in time for New Year's



I guess I better step up my game a little more.  I was thinking about building another rig , but I think I have to get rid of some $hit first.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm having a hard time thinking of what to build. I can only have two rigs so I need two powerful rigs!


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 9, 2011)

F150_Raptor said:


> I guess I better step up my game a little more.  I was thinking about building another rig , but I think I have to get rid of some $hit first.



Your $hit (875/950?) produce more then 99,2 % of all the WCG single users do, so it is hardly bad producers but I'm sure the science wouldn't refuse an upgrade . I was wondering which of your two big hitters - AMD 6176 SE (times 4) or the Intel X5670 (times 2) is best in terms of PPD/$ invested /$ running costs?

I know that this calculation is hard since you have now idea how long the rigs will last but let say 3 year. I didn't do the calculation for my own rigs yet but I have a feeling that my laptop with an i7-2720QM is my "best" producer. Well lets see if it last 3 years.

BTW makes sure that it can fold as well. We might need a slight boost come spring


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 9, 2011)

We got your back bro, WCG team is always willing to help our F@H team.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Nov 9, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> Your $hit (875/950?) produce more then 99,2 % of all the WCG single users do, so it is hardly bad producers but I'm sure the science wouldn't refuse an upgrade . I was wondering which of your two big hitters - AMD 6176 SE (times 4) or the Intel X5670 (times 2) is best in terms of PPD/$ invested /$ running costs?
> 
> I know that this calculation is hard since you have now idea how long the rigs will last but let say 3 year. I didn't do the calculation for my own rigs yet but I have a feeling that my laptop with an i7-2720QM is my "best" producer. Well lets see if it last 3 years.
> 
> BTW makes sure that it can fold as well. We might need a slight boost come spring



I was thinking more towards getting rid of all the graphics cards I have that I'm not using, and some other toys that aren't computer related.  The only way I'll get rid of a rig is if it dies.

As far as the 2 big hitters, the Amd rig cost a grand more, uses less wattage(not by much), and gets more ppd.  I think it will far out live the Sr-2 also, seeing that it's not over clocked at all and the mobo is server grade.  So it's the winner by far.


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 10, 2011)

*Todays pie*







F150 is back on top with 45,617,  Mind follows with 35,415, and Kiex clocks in with 29,003

Great job pie eaters.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 10, 2011)

F150 in da haus!  Great job fatties


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 11, 2011)

Today's pie seems to be back into our normal routine.

F150 leads with his amazing #'s of 54.8k followed by Mindweaver and Kiex with 33.9 & 23.8k!


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 11, 2011)

Looks like I'm going too have to fight ocgmj for my slice of pie with everything I have.  I live I'n Canada so I can just open a window and boom the i7930 will go from 4ghz to 4.2.  The AMD chips hate me but with some tough love they will do as I say.   Still waiting for my friend to get internet and get her new 2600k crunching under my name.

Game on.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 11, 2011)

Nothing like some friendly competition.


----------



## ocgmj (Nov 11, 2011)

mjkmike said:


> Looks like I'm going too have to fight ocgmj for my slice of pie with everything I have.  I live I'n Canada so I can just open a window and boom the i7930 will go from 4ghz to 4.2.  The AMD chips hate me but with some tough love they will do as I say.   Still waiting for my friend to get internet and get her new 2600k crunching under my name.
> 
> Game on.


 I guess I better work on getting the extra 16 threads online.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 11, 2011)

^^^ things just got that much more difficult for mjkmike


----------



## twilyth (Nov 11, 2011)

ocgmj said:


> I guess i better work on getting the extra 16 threads online.



are . . . . You . . . . Ready . . . . To . . . . . rumble!!!


----------



## twilyth (Nov 12, 2011)

Ahhh.  It's like coming home (but just to visit  v)

The more things change, the more they stay the same.  It seems F150 stuffed a few more hamsters into his rigs.  He was over 50k yesterday and today but with a RAC in the mid-thirties.  My memory sucks but I know someone had their rigs down for a while.  If that you F150, then I guess you're just in the process of catching up.

MW continues to be the team pacemaker with steady production numbers and a nice RAC {wolf whistle}.

I don't recognize this KieX fellow though.  Just kidding.   I'd call him our team's first officer.  'Kiex, we need you to organize a contest - make it so.'

Anyway, enough chatting.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## twilyth (Nov 13, 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 14, 2011)

Dam looks like ocgmj takes my slice.  Great job bud.

Also great showing for VulkanBros_TP @ 8,070

Nice to see you in the top ten twilyth.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 15, 2011)

Today's fatty chart presented to you by, the patty itself. 

mind was just 959 points short of 60k.


----------



## KieX (Nov 15, 2011)

Come on *ocgmj*, just a few more PPD and you're taking my Blueberry pie away 
I fancy some lemon tart without dropping my PPD


----------



## twilyth (Nov 16, 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 16, 2011)

Is it me or I had a crazy good day?  4,936 points.  My average is about 3,200.


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 17, 2011)

*Todays Pie*






Great work guys.

*Almost forgot,  great work F150 on the TOP TEN*


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Nov 18, 2011)

Guess who's back!!!! 

I give you pie


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 19, 2011)

Someone is coming for some pie.   Just started to crunch on it last night, and it's at stock clocks.


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 19, 2011)

*Today's pie*






Crunch on and crunch harder


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 19, 2011)

Hopefully I'll be on there once I get my 1090T back up and running.


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 20, 2011)

*Todays pie*


----------



## F150_Raptor (Nov 20, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hopefully I'll be on there once I get my 1090T back up and running.



By the looks of the stats you'll need it to nab that 10th spot.

Great job everyone!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 20, 2011)

F150_Raptor said:


> By the looks of the stats you'll need it to nab that 10th spot.
> 
> Great job everyone!



Yep sure do, the 1090T will be up and running tomorrow.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 22, 2011)

F150 had a whopping and amazing 69.9k Points!   So darn close to 70k!


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 23, 2011)

*Todays pie*






F150_Raptor pulls in at 63,824 followed by Minweaver at 29,638,  Kiex rounds up the top 3 at 27,708.


----------



## HammerON (Nov 23, 2011)

CP got some pie


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 23, 2011)

Woot, can't remember the last time I was on the pie chart 

Great job guys!


----------



## BinaryMage (Nov 23, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Woot, can't remember the last time I was on the pie chart
> 
> Great job guys!



Congrats CP!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Nov 23, 2011)

Yes, CP, Good to see you got a piece of pie again!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 23, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> Congrats CP!





ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Yes, CP, Good to see you got a piece of pie again!



Thanks guys.   ...and sadly that's as best as it's going to get for now for me.  You guys are doing a kick ass job crunching your asses off!  I remember when 3-4k ppd was cherry pie.  Now 10k is barely enough for pie.


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 24, 2011)

*Todays pie*







Great job.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 24, 2011)

Guys, any reason why my 2600K is pushing like 6K a day?  Isn't that too much?  I'm scared now.


----------



## KieX (Nov 24, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Guys, any reason why my 2600K is pushing like 6K a day?  Isn't that too much?  I'm scared now.








Yeah, that's normal. Keep it up bro


----------



## 4x4n (Nov 24, 2011)

Hey guys, haven't been on in a while. Still just crunchin away. 

Nice to see the captain getting himself some pie.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Nov 24, 2011)

4x4n said:


> Hey guys, haven't been on in a while. Still just crunchin away.
> 
> Nice to see the captain getting himself some pie.



Good to see you 4x4n


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 24, 2011)

Awesome, thanks guys.


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 25, 2011)

*Todays pie*






Hope nothing went wrong with the new rig CP or is it just Thanksgiving related.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 25, 2011)

mjkmike said:


> *Todays pie*
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111124/pie.png
> 
> Hope nothing went wrong with the new rig CP or is it just Thanksgiving related.



Either stats are settling down or just had a weak day.  The 1090T did give some errors the other day, trying out a new overclock, but I already fixed that.  We'll see.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Nov 25, 2011)

Speaking of errors, I had to drop the clean water project because al WU's come out error...while all the rest are fine.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 25, 2011)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Speaking of errors, I had to drop the clean water project because al WU's come out error...while all the rest are fine.



That happened to me a while ago with the Human Proteome Folding WU's.  But now they are fine.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 26, 2011)

Today's Pie:






*Today's Top 5 Points Producers*


1.  F150_Raptor	55,475
2.  Mindweaver	29,117
3.  KieX	24,085
4.  mjkmike	18,582
5.  ocgmj	17,563


----------



## F150_Raptor (Nov 27, 2011)

F150_Raptor 
*62,956*

Mindweaver 
*29,536*

Kiex 
*26,486*

mjkmike
* 21,960*

ocgmj 
*16,596*


----------



## twilyth (Nov 27, 2011)

Great idea doing the top 5.   I can never remember how to do the tables.  Every time I figure it out I then promptly forget.


----------



## DeAtHWiSh (Nov 27, 2011)

Congrats CP!

Sorry I haven't been on for a little while now, my PC has been down since I'm ordering parts, but I have CP crunching my 1090T for the team til' I'm ready. Thanks CP for the help.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 27, 2011)

DeAtHWiSh said:


> Congrats CP!
> 
> Sorry I haven't been on for a little while now, my PC has been down since I'm ordering parts, but I have CP crunching my 1090T for the team til' I'm ready. Thanks CP for the help.



No problem bro!   Can't wait for your rig to be up and running!  Should show the kiddos here a little preview of what you have ordered.


----------



## niko084 (Nov 27, 2011)

Making my come back


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 27, 2011)

niko084 said:


> Making my come back


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 28, 2011)

Today's Piechart and top 5 producers.  








F150_Raptor	62,176
Mindweaver	33,708
KieX	30,239
ocgmj	16,968
Niko084	14,412

On another note, I now have four stars ↓↓↓


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 29, 2011)

*Todays Pie:*





...and our top 5 producers of the day. 



F150_Raptor	64,446
Mindweaver	35,797
KieX	29,759
ocgmj	20,838
twilyth	20,391
Give it up for our top 5 people! 

They are good for 171,231 POINTS!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 30, 2011)

*Today's Pie:*





I've had some downtime as I messed with my overclock with the new 2600K, so that's why I've been a bit inconsistent.  But tonight I got me a small slice of pie. 


*Today's top 5 Producers:*



F150_Raptor	59,332
Mindweaver	35,481
KieX	32,148
mjkmike	24,979
ocgmj	18,354


----------



## twilyth (Dec 1, 2011)

F150_Raptor|60,122
Mindweaver|34,774
KieX|32,040
ocgmj|20,605 	
mjkmike|20,165


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 1, 2011)

I see T is using my little table for the top 5 as well.    I thought it would be a nice addition to the pie postings.  What do you guys think?


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 1, 2011)

Damn. I just noticed the the family SB rig has been unable to contact the client for like 2 weeks. Gonna try to get it back up tonight.


----------



## BinaryMage (Dec 1, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> I see T is using my little table for the top 5 as well.    I thought it would be a nice addition to the pie postings.  What do you guys think?



I like it; it's nice to see the actual numbers. (Especially if you're a stats junkie)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 1, 2011)

Paulieg said:


> Damn. I just noticed the the family SB rig has been unable to contact the client for like 2 weeks. Gonna try to get it back up tonight.



Ugh, that sucks.  I was starting to wonder why your #'s seemed off.  Noticed it a few times   Good luck and keep us posted dude.



BinaryMage said:


> I like it; it's nice to see the actual numbers. (Especially if you're a stats junkie)



Yep, I like it.  Thought it gave a shot for those with high output to really shine with #'s.


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 2, 2011)

*Todays Pie*









F150_Raptor 57,914
KieX 32,916
Mindweaver 32,680
mjkmike 17,892
ocgmj 15,655
Great work pie eaters


----------



## KieX (Dec 2, 2011)

Looks like Mindweaver may be down a few rigs :/


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 2, 2011)

Why?  Did I miss something?


----------



## KieX (Dec 2, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Why?  Did I miss something?



Naa, just that I shouldn't be having lime pie with 32K, whereas a few weeks back needed 36K+


----------



## F150_Raptor (Dec 3, 2011)

*F150_Raptor* 
| 60,516
*Mindweaver*
 | 31,437
*KieX*
 | 31,419
*ocgmj*
 | 19,430
*mjkmike*
 | 16,060


----------



## twilyth (Dec 3, 2011)

Oooooo.  You fancy dog you.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Dec 3, 2011)

I figured I'd give it a try, but i wish you could change the back ground behind the chart so you could see the yellow name.


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 4, 2011)

*Pie for the day*






Welcome Zachary.


----------



## KieX (Dec 4, 2011)

Great work there from Zachary, couple days in and already grabbing a slice of pie


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 4, 2011)

Zachary is moving along nicely!  Good job bro, keep it up and in no time you'll be in the Millionaires Club.


----------



## Zachary85 (Dec 4, 2011)

Pie     How did I get pie with only 4 crunchers ....... are you guys slacking off just to make me feel good ....... because if you are it worked


----------



## KieX (Dec 4, 2011)

Zachary85 said:


> Pie     How did I get pie with only 4 crunchers ....... are you guys slacking off just to make me feel good ....... because if you are it worked



4 Crunchers! That's plenty power. What you got running WCG?

EDIT: Guessing about 12 threads total?


----------



## Zachary85 (Dec 4, 2011)

I have one newer i7 machine running 8 threads, and couple of older core2 quads ..... for the time being


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 4, 2011)

I am down a rig so that frees up a spot in the pie chart since I usually am up there since I added my 2600K.  However, you still should be getting some pie, you got some good crunching power my friend.  Keep up the great work.


----------



## DeAtHWiSh (Dec 4, 2011)

Guys!!! I'm back!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 4, 2011)

DeAtHWiSh said:


> Guys!!! I'm back!!!



About time slacker!


----------



## DeAtHWiSh (Dec 4, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> About time slacker!



I know man...it's been rough getting my parts together. 

But I'm proud to be back on the team man.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Dec 4, 2011)

DeAtHWiSh said:


> I know man...it's been rough getting my parts together.
> 
> But I'm proud to be back on the team man.



I had to get my parts together once before....and hell it was rough!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 5, 2011)

I've been out of the pie chart recently because since I had to give deathwish back his RAM/CPU, I just got a day or so to think before I tossed my CPU back in there and just thought I'd find the missing hardware for the Enzotech Water block I had laying around.  So I did, won't finish the loop today, but will as soon as I can find some time this week.


----------



## DeAtHWiSh (Dec 5, 2011)

That's a nice setup. Can't wait to see it crunching.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 5, 2011)

DeAtHWiSh said:


> That's a nice setup. Can't wait to see it crunching.



Yep, the 1090T has been running at 3.8 GHz with borderline temps for a while, so hoping to at least get better temps at this clock or be able to at least crunch at 4GHz.  Anything higher than that would be a bonus.  

How's yours running?


----------



## DeAtHWiSh (Dec 5, 2011)

Ahhhh...haven't really had time to play with it honestly.

Had it running at 4.0 and 1.45 but failed, I'm sure I can get it there stable though, just gotta dedicate a little time.

Have it at 3.8 now stable . Same setup you had.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 5, 2011)

DeAtHWiSh said:


> Ahhhh...haven't really had time to play with it honestly.
> 
> Had it running at 4.0 and 1.45 but failed, I'm sure I can get it there stable though, just gotta dedicate a little time.
> 
> Have it at 3.8 now stable . Same setup you had.



Yeah, just leave it at that for now since you know it's stable, then when you have some time as you said, just get a higher but stable clock.  For now at least you know it'll crunch away and stable.


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 5, 2011)

*Todays Pie*









F150_Raptor 64,440
Mindweaver 33,360
KieX 30,012
mjkmike 23,904
ocgmj 15,474


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 6, 2011)

*Todays Pie*








F150_Raptor 61,928
Mindweaver 35,839
KieX 34,454
MStenholm 22,717
mjkmike 22,549
ocgmj 17,024
Great update MStenholm,  Internet must have been down or you just wanted pie.


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 7, 2011)

*Todays Pie*








F150_Raptor 63,787
Mindweaver 37,875
KieX 33,360
mjkmike 23,041
ocgmj 17,761
Great work all.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 8, 2011)

*Today's Pie*






*Today's Top 5 Producers:*


F150_Raptor	58,525
Mindweaver	32,326
KieX	30,655
mjkmike	21,169
twilyth	16,200


----------



## DeAtHWiSh (Dec 8, 2011)

Is F-150 running a nuclear reactor?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 8, 2011)

DeAtHWiSh said:


> Is F-150 running a nuclear reactor?



No, just a Pentium with Hyper Threading.


----------



## DeAtHWiSh (Dec 8, 2011)

You mean several?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 8, 2011)

DeAtHWiSh said:


> You mean several?



No, just one.  It's a special superclocked version from ATI.   

Naw, he's got I believe one or two SR2 rigs, and a AMD Quad Core, Quad CPU CPU server.


----------



## DeAtHWiSh (Dec 8, 2011)

Nasty! Not one but 2 SR2's. I can see why there such an overkill. He will hold #1 for a while.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 8, 2011)

DeAtHWiSh said:


> Nasty! Not one but 2 SR2's. I can see why there such an overkill. He will hold #1 for a while.



No such thing as overkill when it comes to crunching my friend.


----------



## BinaryMage (Dec 8, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> No, just one.  It's a special superclocked version from ATI.
> 
> Naw, he's got I believe one or two SR2 rigs, and a AMD Quad Core, Quad CPU CPU server.



And I thought XFX made the Pentiums. 

I have a HT P4 server - if I slap an ATI sticker on it, can I get 60k PPD?


----------



## twilyth (Dec 8, 2011)

For anyone interested, EVGA should be coming out with a dual socket 2011 for sb-e.  Hopefully that will happen in the next couple of months.  I set up a google alert for it (easy to do if you have a gmail acct, and who doesn't?  )


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 8, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> And I thought XFX made the Pentiums.
> 
> I have a HT P4 server - if I slap an ATI sticker on it, can I get 60k PPD?




You have to slap an Intel and AMD sticker to get that kinda PPD 


twilyth said:


> For anyone interested, EVGA should be coming out with a dual socket 2011 for sb-e.  Hopefully that will happen in the next couple of months.  I set up a google alert for it (easy to do if you have a gmail acct, and who doesn't?  )



Uhhh, makes me happy in my pants   That must get you some nice PPD.


----------



## twilyth (Dec 8, 2011)

I promise to get 2 3930k's 3820k's and an EVGA dual socket board and make it my primary rig just as soon as i can get the parts.

edit:  sorry - had the wrong chip.  But IDK.  I'll see how much of a markup there is on then 3930's.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 8, 2011)

twilyth said:


> I promise to get 2 3930k's 3820k's and an EVGA dual socket board and make it my primary rig just as soon as i can get the parts.
> 
> edit:  sorry - had the wrong chip.  But IDK.  I'll see how much of a markup there is on then 3930's.



If I can come up with the money, I wouldn't mind neither.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Dec 8, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Naw, he's got I believe one or two SR2 rigs, and a AMD Quad Core, Quad CPU CPU server.



For intel, I'm running 1 875k, 1 950, 2 980x's, and the sr-2 with 2 5670's.  The last one is a amd server with 4 6176 se's in it.  All in all it's 112 threads total.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 8, 2011)

That's amazing!!!!!!


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 9, 2011)

*Todays Pie*








F150_Raptor 65,974
Mindweaver 35,636
KieX 33,432
ocgmj 15,917
mjkmike 15,049


----------



## niko084 (Dec 9, 2011)

twilyth said:


> For anyone interested, EVGA should be coming out with a dual socket 2011 for sb-e.  Hopefully that will happen in the next couple of months.  I set up a google alert for it (easy to do if you have a gmail acct, and who doesn't?  )




I'll be building one, hopefully as soon as it's released. 

Unfortunately I'll only be able to crunch on it for a week or two before it gets placed into position for production work


----------



## twilyth (Dec 9, 2011)

niko084 said:


> I'll be building one, hopefully as soon as it's released.
> 
> Unfortunately I'll only be able to crunch on it for a week or two before it gets placed into position for production work


Do you know if it will use the standard desktop chips or will you need server chips?  Thanks.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Dec 10, 2011)

F150_Raptor | 62,227
KieX | 32,054
Mindweaver | 30,041
mjkmike | 20,681
ocgmj | 15,413


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## twilyth (Dec 11, 2011)

mjkmike said:


>








This might be easier to do if y'all still want to do the table thing.  Just cut and upload - plus it has the country flags which is nice touch. Just a thought.  Doing the table is time consuming and tough to automate.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2011)

mjkmike said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/111211/pie.png


Great job stoners


twilyth said:


> http://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x206/twilyth/Capture-21.jpg
> 
> This might be easier to do if y'all still want to do the table thing.  Just cut and upload - plus it has the country flags which is nice touch. Just a thought.  Doing the table is time consuming and tough to automate.



That works for me too!


----------



## KieX (Dec 11, 2011)

I don't normally post pie so don't mind what you choose, you're doing a great job. I really like the simplicity of twilyth's proposal. Perhaps if that becomes the norm we could have the list of top 20 daily producers, not just the pie munchers? -just a thought


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2011)

KieX said:


> I don't normally post pie so don't mind what you choose, you're doing a great job. I really like the simplicity of twilyth's proposal. Perhaps if that becomes the norm we could have the list of top 20 daily producers, not just the pie munchers? -just a thought



What do you guys think?  Top 20 or Top 10?


----------



## Zachary85 (Dec 11, 2011)

Looks like I forgot to choose my country when I signed up.   I've corrected that


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 11, 2011)

I like the top 20.  I would also like to thank the 101 club just don't know how?


----------



## KieX (Dec 11, 2011)

mjkmike said:


> I like the top 20.  I would also like to thank the 101 club just don't know how?



If you have a spreadcheet program like excel, copy paste the Free-DC stats arranged by "Today". Create a filter to sort "Team Rank" from highest to lowest, then apply a filter to that group from largest to smallest "Today". Can then create a pie-chart too.

Well, that's how I'd do it. I'm sure there's more efficient ways, but I don't know them. Sample spreadsheet attached in case you wanna take a look.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2011)

KieX said:


> If you have a spreadcheet program like excel, copy paste the Free-DC stats arranged by "Today". Create a filter to sort "Team Rank" from highest to lowest, then apply a filter to that group from largest to smallest "Today". Can then create a pie-chart too.
> 
> Well, that's how I'd do it. I'm sure there's more efficient ways, but I don't know them. Sample spreadsheet attached in case you wanna take a look.



I need to install Excel.

Another thing is, we gotta make this easy enough so that people can jump in and post if someone has not posted at any given update time.  This will definitely make some people not want to do it.  Although, it would be great to do like this.


----------



## twilyth (Dec 11, 2011)

I'd say top 10.  Top 20 is too busy and if people are really interested in seeing all of the 60-70 people who return work on any given day, I'd go to Free-DC.  Then at least you can see some of the milestones from other people (if you have a magnifying glass handy - LOLWUT!)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 12, 2011)

Yeah I think top 10 is good enough.  Let's do that for tonight.


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 12, 2011)

Pie Today











sorry dustyshiv 9,921.  I will fix that next time.

Great work friends.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 12, 2011)

Liking the new way to post pie.    Good job pie eaters.


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 13, 2011)

*Pie Today*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 13, 2011)

That pie chart and top 10 are looking great.  Some superb #'s being put up guys!


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 13, 2011)

Great job pie eaters! 

@Team
I have a few machines down... I hope to get them back up by the end of the week.  also, I finally bought a Z68 board for my 2600k! This rig will replace my Q9550 CFX rig... The Q9550 I've put in my daughters room. I'm waiting on a wireless adapter I ordered yesterday to get here to put it back to crunching.. Also, I finally upgraded my Q6600 to win7 pro x64.. I didn't want to do it.. hehehe because that machine its my number one total points cruncher with over 1.5 million points.. hehehe So that just goes to show you that you don't need a big farm to be in the millionaires club.. It just takes time and dedication.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 13, 2011)

Consistency is key!  Great job dude!


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 14, 2011)

*Todays Pie*











Great job all.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2011)

Great job pie eaters!


----------



## Sinzia (Dec 15, 2011)

In for subbing... new cruncher!


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 15, 2011)

*Todays Pie*











Welcome Sinzia.  Hope to see you in the pie chart soon.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Dec 15, 2011)

Sinzia said:


> In for subbing... new cruncher!



Welcome Sinzia  to the best WCG crunching team!!


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 16, 2011)

*Todays Pie*











Some strong numbers there gang,  keep up the great work.


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 17, 2011)

*Todays Pie*











Looks like that new kid Zach has a few things too show us old pie eaters.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm amazed at how well of a job he is doing.


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 18, 2011)

*Pie Today*











Top ten and pie chart don't work but thats what I have too work with.

Just need my Coffey


----------



## Zachary85 (Dec 18, 2011)

mjkmike said:


> Looks like that new kid Zach has a few things too show us old pie eaters.



   Hahahha ... nobody has called me a kid for quite some time  .    I'm just too cheap to turn on the furnace until it get's really ... really cold up here in my neck of the woods. [it was 19F here this morning]  Sadly my output tends to drop off during the summer months, I can't afford to run the fleet (such as it is right now) and the air conditioning needed to keep my computer room and small house cool.       I do what I can.


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 19, 2011)

*Time for Pie*












All this hard work posting,   I think I need Coffey.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 19, 2011)

mjkmike said:


> *Pie Today*
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111217/pie.png
> 
> ...



Something about her....



Zachary85 said:


> Hahahha ... nobody has called me a kid for quite some time  .    I'm just too cheap to turn on the furnace until it get's really ... really cold up here in my neck of the woods. [it was 19F here this morning]  Sadly my output tends to drop off during the summer months, I can't afford to run the fleet (such as it is right now) and the air conditioning needed to keep my computer room and small house cool.       I do what I can.



Hey man, that goes for all of us.  Luckily for me I think I won't have to cut back since I live in a small place and the AC doesn't work too hard to cool it, even when it's really hot in here.  I might have to back down some clocks, but I think I can keep everything running.  But that's normal though, you're doing a great job dude.



mjkmike said:


> *Time for Pie*
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111218/pie.png
> 
> ...




Sweet Jesus....


Great job pie eaters!


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 20, 2011)

Time for pie











Thats 225,979 done by the Pie eater today.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 21, 2011)

Great job fatties


----------



## KieX (Dec 21, 2011)

There was no pie when I looked... so I baked one as best I could:






That's 238,540 for the pie eaters, it's over 9000! more than yesterday


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Dec 21, 2011)

KieX said:


> There was no pie when I looked... so I baked one as best I could:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111221/Capture.jpg
> 
> That's 238,540 for the pie eaters, it's over 9000! more than yesterday



You're a natural homemaker KieX


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 22, 2011)

*Todays Pie*











That's 246,057 for a gain of 7,517 over yesterday.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 22, 2011)

Great job pie eaters!


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 23, 2011)

*Todays pie*






F150_Raptor  62,436
Mindweaver   32,744
KieX             30,570
mjkmike         23,381
Zachary-85    17,525
ocgmj            15,984
twilyth           14,491
4x4_TPU         12,606
dustyshiv        11,872
msgclb             9,071

Total 230,680 that puts us down 15,377.  Looks like Skyrim won this time


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 23, 2011)

^ 

Guys, I got rid of my 1090T cruncher.  So my production will stay from only my 2600K.  I will build something soon I hope, I just got other priorities right now.  However, when I do build something my output should be higher than it was before.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Dec 23, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> ^
> 
> Guys, I got rid of my 1090T cruncher.  So my production will stay from only my 2600K.  I will build something soon I hope, I just got other priorities right now.  However, when I do build something my output should be higher than it was before.



Okay Capitaine!


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 24, 2011)

*Time for Pie*











I hope Zach liked my slice.


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 25, 2011)

*Time for PIE*











Great job.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 25, 2011)

Uh boy, Zachary giving Mike a run for his money.


----------



## KieX (Dec 26, 2011)

*Time for PIE*











I hope everyone's enjoyed some good meals today


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 27, 2011)

*Todays Pie*











My numbers are high because most of my rigs missed half of yesterdays undates.


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 28, 2011)

*Todays Pie*











That's a total of 253,133 for the top ten.


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 29, 2011)

*Todays Pie*











Total = 247,189 

Down but just look at the #'s Munkhtur and 4X4 put in.  The must have known F150 was going to be down.


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 30, 2011)

*Todays Pie*











Total = 256,660


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 31, 2011)

*Todays Pie*











Had internet problems that droped my numbers.


----------



## bogmali (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice back and forth for the Lime piece

Nice work Dan

Will be bringing my 2nd SR-2 online crunching until water-blocks become available.


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 31, 2011)

bogmali said:


> Nice back and forth for the Lime piece
> 
> Nice work Dan
> 
> Will be bringing my 2nd SR-2 online crunching until water-blocks become available.



That SR-2 should hold me at bay.  I was only 20 days away, and Niko084 is less than 4.


----------



## bogmali (Dec 31, 2011)

mjkmike said:


> That SR-2 should hold me at bay.  I was only 20 days away, and Niko084 is less than 4.



At the moment I only have a Q6700 crunching, will have the SR-2 (2 X5570 @ 3.6Ghz each) and a 920 @ 3.8Ghz by tomorrow.


----------



## KieX (Dec 31, 2011)

bogmali said:


> Nice back and forth for the Lime piece
> 
> Nice work Dan
> 
> Will be bringing my 2nd SR-2 online crunching until water-blocks become available.



The new 3930K boosted me another 9K PPD, no slacking here for the lime pie 

Good to see you bringing some more rigs online


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 1, 2012)

*Todays Pie*












Next year.


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 2, 2012)

*Todays Pie*











Nice too know I still get pie with only one rig with internet


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 3, 2012)

*Todays Pie*











Look fast my post seem to get deletted as of late.


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 3, 2012)

*Just had to post this*






Still it needs something?


----------



## Spartan805 (Jan 3, 2012)

MetalRacer said:


> I want a bigger slice.



Thanked you for the AVATAR.


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 4, 2012)

*Todays Pie*











And just because.


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 5, 2012)

*Time for Pie*


----------



## KieX (Jan 5, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> *Time for Pie*
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120104/pie.png
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120104/Top Ten.png



6 people over 20K, that's a pretty awesome day


----------



## Zachary85 (Jan 6, 2012)

KieX said:


> 6 people over 20K, that's a pretty awesome day



Sweet


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 6, 2012)

*Todays Pie*











Total 258,049.  Great job pie eaters.


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 7, 2012)

*Todays Pie*











Like how the top ten changes from day to day.

Total down to 240,936.


----------



## Zachary85 (Jan 7, 2012)

If the top ten didn't change around a little... it would become a tad bit boring


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 8, 2012)

*Todays Pie*











Just working my way up.






Big Thanks crunchers #11-20.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 8, 2012)

Damn, back up in the 6,000's with my single 2600K.  That's more like it, my average had dropped big time but I had some issues with the rig that I believe are now sorted out.


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 9, 2012)

*Todays Pie*






Also 1 - 20.  The top ten know whats up so added a few.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 9, 2012)

Not sure what the hell is going on with my production.  It's all over the place but generally low.  Gotta let it pickup pace these next few days and see what it does.  I had a few BSOD's, but I think that issue was already taken care off.  Has me worried though.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 10, 2012)

Today's pie chart! 







Top 20:





Also, looks like my #'s are back to normal.  6.7k PPD today from my single 2600K.


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 11, 2012)

*Todays Pie*











Great work all.


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 12, 2012)

*Todays Pie*











Looks like my two i7's won't get me daily pie.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 12, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> *Todays Pie*
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120111/pie.png
> 
> ...



Don't feel bad man.


----------



## niko084 (Jan 12, 2012)

Just got an i7 3960x up and running @ 4.6ghz.
See what this thing is made of.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 12, 2012)

niko084 said:


> Just got an i7 3960x up and running @ 4.6ghz.
> See what this thing is made of.



Nice niko084! 

@Team

I've got my Q9550 back up and crunching strong @ 3.8Ghz!  I've not overclocked my new 2600k, but I think tonight i will and put WCG on it! I've been slack lately in the wcg department because of other projects, but with what's happen lately with Dean I promise to step it up!  I just ask the rest of the team to push a little harder as well. Think of this as me just giving you that little extra friendly team push. But I ask my team to also give me that little push when my numbers are down. A team that comes together grows together and wins together!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 12, 2012)

Will do mindweaver!  We've been doing great lately!  Glad to see you getting back up to speed with WCG!


----------



## KieX (Jan 12, 2012)

niko084 said:


> Just got an i7 3960x up and running @ 4.6ghz.
> See what this thing is made of.



My 4.5GHz 3930K does 9.5K average and hits up to 11K some days. You got a beast there


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 12, 2012)

11k?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 13, 2012)

*Today's Top 20:*


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 13, 2012)

13 members over 10k,  thats two more than average.


----------



## Minhund (Jan 17, 2012)

No update since January 13.??

Hey F150 Raptor what hardware have you got running to get 60k Boinc?


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jan 17, 2012)

Free-DC has been down which is why there haven't been any updates.  Any body here when it will be back up and running, or why it went down?

As far as the rigs, a quad amd 6176se server, an Sr-2 with 2 xeon 5670's, 2 980x's, a 950, and an 875k.


----------



## Minhund (Jan 17, 2012)

F150_Raptor said:


> Free-DC has been down which is why there haven't been any updates.  Any body here when it will be back up and running, or why it went down?
> 
> As far as the rigs, a quad amd 6176se server, an Sr-2 with 2 xeon 5670's, 2 980x's, a 950, and an 875k.



Ah haven't checked free-dc for a few days.

Nice hardware
A little bit like mine


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 17, 2012)

Minhund said:


> Nice hardware
> A little bit like mine



Are you planing to start crunching Mydog?


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 17, 2012)

Don't think the pup ever stopped crunching.


----------



## Minhund (Jan 17, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> Don't think the pup ever stopped crunching.


Correct



mstenholm said:


> Are you planing to start crunching Mydog?



What he said


----------



## Zachary85 (Jan 17, 2012)

Looks like free-dc is back up now.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 17, 2012)

F150_Raptor said:


> Free-DC has been down which is why there haven't been any updates.  Any body here when it will be back up and running, or why it went down?
> 
> As far as the rigs, a quad amd 6176se server, an Sr-2 with 2 xeon 5670's, 2 980x's, a 950, and an 875k.



WOW! You have the horse power behind you!! I have some machines here at work that I may boot up and run if I can get permission.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 17, 2012)

WOW, look at that 2600k go. I don't really keep up with my results that much. So it surprised me looking here and seeing I've consistantly been in the top 20 for some time now.

CRUNCH ON PEOPLE.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2012)

Definitely nice to have. Mydog onboard.


----------



## msgclb (Jan 17, 2012)

I'd like to congratulate twilyth on his outstanding production today!


----------



## Bow (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 17, 2012)

Dang, he's like Pac-Man awesome with that pie!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2012)

The stats are all screwed up today.


----------



## KieX (Jan 17, 2012)

Well.. here's one PIE that is displayed correctly, although it's hard to believe:

Team's Overall Top10 





Since I started I've just crunched whatever I could afford and never imagined I'd ever see my name on that pie, let alone taking a slice from GM  And then there's F150 who in less than half the time has overtaken both of us 

So, err.. Shiv, F150 and I were thinking of dropping by soon 

--Ignore my terrible humor. In short I'm proud to be in a team full of dedicated members, because cancer doesn't give up so neither should our crunching.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2012)

Amen brotha, amen!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 19, 2012)

Today's Pie:


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 20, 2012)

*Todays Pie*











Great work.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## mjkmike (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## mjkmike (Jan 22, 2012)

*Time for Pie(Coffey)*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2012)

That's got to be one of the prettiest ladies alive!  Something about her...

Anyhow, enough of that, great job pie eaters!


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 23, 2012)

Great work team.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 24, 2012)

Today's Pie:








Top 20:


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 24, 2012)

Todays Pie's


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 24, 2012)

Spots #2, 3, & 4 are close!


----------



## KieX (Jan 24, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Todays Pie's
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120124/jan24.jpg





Chicken Patty said:


> Spots #2, 3, & 4 are close!



Think that's a mid-day update.  Normaly by end of day we'll be more spread out. Like yesterday: 60, 50, 40 and 30K's

Hoping to reach the 50's sometime in february


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 25, 2012)

Keep me in mind Dan. 

Today's Pie:


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 25, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Keep me in mind Dan.



Is the video up yet?


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm both happy and sad that I can't break the top 10.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 25, 2012)

Paulieg said:


> I'm both happy and sad that I can't break the top 10.



Its ok, I doubt I will ever come near even the top 20 LOLz


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 25, 2012)

For comparison, I got plenty of cherry pie with my single i7 920.  Go figure How much more we've stepped it up!


----------



## boomstik360 (Jan 25, 2012)

How many systems does F150_Raptor have!?


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 25, 2012)

boomstik360 said:


> How many systems does F150_Raptor have!?



6 - http://boincstats.com/stats/host_stats.php?pr=wcg&st=0&userid=756415&active=1 His top CPU (four CPU system) is the most productive single board in WCG.


----------



## boomstik360 (Jan 25, 2012)

Dang. So in doing WCG is it tax refundable? I swore I read something like that somewhere.

I had done it while I had my first i7 system for a little while and then I moved. Never got back into it.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 25, 2012)

boomstik360 said:


> Dang. So in doing WCG is it tax refundable? I swore I read something like that somewhere.
> 
> I had done it while I had my first i7 system for a little while and then I moved. Never got back into it.



If it were (in my country) I be would looking on a nice check soon. I don't know the tax laws in US but how cares - crunch on


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 25, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> 6 - http://boincstats.com/stats/host_stats.php?pr=wcg&st=0&userid=756415&active=1 His top CPU (four CPU system) is the most productive single board in WCG.



Damn four 12 core CPU's pumping out 23K PPD


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 25, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Damn four 12 core CPU's pumping out 23K PPD



Yes, nice numbers, but sort of a waste of CPU-power. His 4P system would do 15-20 times more "work/points" then a i7 920 in folding but only 5-6 times in WGC. WCG do not have a bonus system for fast systems (draw of luck, Integer Speed (ops/sec) combined with which CPU your wing-man have) where as folding (running Linux and big-beta) will grant the points purely based on the time you spent on the WU. 150 did fold before and did a fantastic job there but he chose to do WCG and with the GFLOPS he has he of course takes the lead here as well.


----------



## KieX (Jan 25, 2012)

[F150 HW Fanboy] F150's Opteron server works out the same efficiency as 2600K's so running costs/ppd it's actually a great machine to have. Of course initial cost is a little higher than the equivalent overclocked 3.X 2600K systems. But ultimately he needs less space, and running stock he doesn't have to worry about BSOD #124 like the rest of us  Plus 23K.. will be a while before any single desktop can get near that so...  [/H150 HW Fanboy]


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 25, 2012)

Todays Pie and Top 20 (As of 4:00PM EST Time)

OMG I made # 20!! I guess I can eat my own words.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 25, 2012)

KieX said:


> [F150 HW Fanboy] F150's Opteron server works out the same efficiency as 2600K's so running costs/ppd it's actually a great machine to have. Of course initial cost is a little higher than the equivalent overclocked 3.X 2600K systems. But ultimately he needs less space, and running stock he doesn't have to worry about BSOD #124 like the rest of us  Plus 23K.. will be a while before any single desktop can get near that so...  [/H150 HW Fanboy]



Sure F150's rig does a fantistic job at crunching. My point was that (points wise) it would do an even better job at folding. I respect F150's choice of work, and just hope he will keep up the great work.


----------



## KieX (Jan 25, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> Sure F150's rig does a fantistic job at crunching. My point was that (points wise) it would do an even better job at folding. I respect F150's choice of work, and just hope he will keep up the great work.



Sorry I lost my senses thinking about all those cores.  Was more a general rant on my part about WCG efficiency than a direct reply to your quote. But yeah, definitely the returns on F@H with bonus system reward that system better. At the end of the day both projects have similar goals so it's good he's chosen to participate on both. He doesn't get Pac-Man here though



brandonwh64 said:


> OMG I made # 20!! I guess I can eat my own words.


Never say never


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 25, 2012)

KieX said:


> [F150 HW Fanboy] F150's Opteron server works out the same efficiency as 2600K's so running costs/ppd it's actually a great machine to have. Of course initial cost is a little higher than the equivalent overclocked 3.X 2600K systems. But ultimately he needs less space, and running stock he doesn't have to worry about BSOD #124 like the rest of us  Plus 23K.. will be a while before any single desktop can get near that so...  [/H150 HW Fanboy]



BSOD # 124?  Sounds familiar!  Glad that's fixed now.


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 26, 2012)

*Todays final Pie*











Great work Team.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 26, 2012)

Woot!   I'm back into the 6,000+ ppd range.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 26, 2012)

Hope to get back in the top 20 today! I need to OC my 4200+ alittle to see if I can get a boost Also need to switch over to 64 bit OS on that machine.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 26, 2012)

Hey guys I just notice something last week when I install the latest version of WCG on to my Q9550 that I couldn't find the WCG x64 installer.. Did they combine the new installer x86/x64? If not can someone link me to the x64 windows executable file? Thanks!


----------



## KieX (Jan 26, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> Hey guys I just notice something last week when I install the latest version of WCG on to my Q9550 that I couldn't find the WCG x64 installer.. Did they combine the new installer x86/x64? If not can someone link me to the x64 windows executable file? Thanks!



Not that I'm aware of. This is the current x64 Recommended version: http://boinc.berkeley.edu/dl/boinc_6.12.34_windows_x86_64.exe

Probably worth bookmarking the full list page which gets updated regulary including linux versions: http://boinc.berkeley.edu/download_all.php


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 26, 2012)

KieX said:


> Not that I'm aware of. This is the current x64 Recommended version: http://boinc.berkeley.edu/dl/boinc_6.12.34_windows_x86_64.exe
> 
> Probably worth bookmarking the full list page which gets updated regulary including linux versions: http://boinc.berkeley.edu/download_all.php



AWW I knew I was missing something... lol I was installing the WCG version not the boinc version. As a matter of fact I need to switch my i7 970 x6 over to the x64 bit version as well... Thanks KieX!


----------



## KieX (Jan 26, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> AWW I knew I was missing something... lol I was installing the WCG version not the boinc version. As a matter of fact I need to switch my i7 970 x6 over to the x64 bit version as well... Thanks KieX!



Anytime bro


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 26, 2012)

KieX said:


> Anytime bro



Wait I think I know why I switch back to WCG.... It lets you install it as a service. So, I'll probably leave the 970 using WCG. But I'll put my i7 2600k on the boinc version. 

*EDIT: I don't use my 970 everyday since I got my 2600k.. hehehe*


----------



## KieX (Jan 26, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> Wait I think I know why I switch back to WCG.... It lets you install it as a service. So, I'll probably leave the 970 using WCG. But I'll put my i7 2600k on the boinc version.
> 
> *EDIT: I don't use my 970 everyday since I got my 2600k.. hehehe*



You can do the same with the version from boinc. In the install phase, click on advanced, then select the service (protected application execution). Would need a complete un-install of previous version though. But 10% PPD is definitely worth the little hassle.

Pic below


Spoiler


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks! I'll do that!  So, checking that creates a service? Sweet!  I don't monitor all my rigs all the time.. Most I just vnc to check on. So adding a service is a nice feature.


----------



## KieX (Jan 26, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> Thanks! I'll do that!  So, checking that creates a service? Sweet!  I don't monitor all my rigs all the time.. Most I just vnc to check on. So adding a service is a nice feature.



Yep, it's a real treat. Not sure how to disable the BOINC manager for other user though, still need to learn that. I moved from VNC to TeamViewer since I can use from phone without setting up silly firewall rules. Shows a list of connected clients too, which tells me if I have a rig down.

anyway, this is pie thread so err.. guess I'll see you inching closer to my slice with this help


----------



## Mydog (Jan 26, 2012)

Damn!
I didn't know there was two different versions, I'm running the WCG klient from the WCG site on all my riggs should I switch?
Do I have to do a full uninstall - reinstall?


----------



## KieX (Jan 26, 2012)

Mydog said:


> Damn!
> I didn't know there was two different versions, I'm running the WCG klient from the WCG site on all my riggs should I switch?
> Do I have to do a full uninstall - reinstall?



Afraid so, it's changing code base from 32bit to 64bit. But each rig could potentially yield up to 10% more. I would.


----------



## Mydog (Jan 26, 2012)

KieX said:


> Afraid so, it's changing code base from 32bit to 64bit. But each rig could potentially yield up to 10% more. I would.



OK, need to do some changes here then. I'm setting "no new tasks" and let the riggs run until they are empty before I switch.


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 27, 2012)

*Todays Pie*






Top 20


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 27, 2012)

Haven't had net for almost 24 hours, expect no points from me till that's fixed!


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 28, 2012)

*Todays Pie and Top 20*











Great work crunchers.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 28, 2012)

This is about as close as I'll get to pie in a while   All those WU's went through after my net came back, can you tell?


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 28, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> This is about as close as I'll get to pie in a while   All those WU's went through after my net came back, can you tell?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120128/Capture073.jpg



Did you give up on the Youtube offer, the pie provider?  I'm back BTW


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 28, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> Did you give up on the You tube offer, the pie provider?  I'm back BTW



Still considering that YouTube offer 

...and welcome back.  Glad to have you again.


----------



## Mydog (Jan 28, 2012)

Think you'll have a chanche to get some pie today Patty, 7th or 8 place I'll reccon you end up with.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 28, 2012)

Mydog said:


> Think you'll have a chanche to get some pie today Patty, 7th or 8 place I'll reccon you end up with.



That's just all those pending results that went through.  I hope I can at least hang on to the last piece of pie.


----------



## Mydog (Jan 28, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> That's just all those pending results that went through.  I hope I can at least hang on to the last piece of pie.



I think you'll get at least 1000pts on the last update of the day and that should give you 8th plac at least.


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 29, 2012)

*Todays Pie*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 29, 2012)

indeed mydog was right, 8th place it is.  

Good job pie eaters.


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 30, 2012)

*Todays Pie*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 30, 2012)

Net issues again   No top 20 for me tonight.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 1, 2012)

By the way, had net issues today as well.  However, it's up now and here is today's pie.






Top 20:


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 1, 2012)

I want some pie.... Must build more crunchers!


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 1, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> I want some pie.... Must build more crunchers!



Hell I would just like to get into the top 20 list.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm barely in the top 20 pumping on about 5k average. 

But that is a good thing.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 2, 2012)

Again I say, WTF?


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 2, 2012)

Cool, just seen that I was ranked #27 for today! Damn a week ago I was waaaaaay down in the #40's!!! 

Have to credit this ole i7 930 for bumping me up several places 

Hmmmmmm now it must be time to start thinking about another i7, 2500K, or 2600K system....LOL


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm just glad to get on the pie chart.  Only two rigs crunching.  I hope to be back full force soon.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 2, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> I'm just glad to get on the pie chart.  Only two rigs crunching.  I hope to be back full force soon.



Damn Mike!!!!! Only two rigs crunching and your in the top 10 and turning in numbers like that?!?! What the hell are you crunching with?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 2, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Cool, just seen that I was ranked #27 for today! Damn a week ago I was waaaaaay down in the #40's!!!
> 
> Have to credit this ole i7 930 for bumping me up several places
> 
> Hmmmmmm now it must be time to start thinking about another i7, 2500K, or 2600K system....LOL



That's the spirit, if it wasn't for my car I would have some more rigs going, but my damn car is taking all my money right now. 



stinger608 said:


> Damn Mike!!!!! Only two rigs crunching and your in the top 10 and turning in numbers like that?!?! What the hell are you crunching with?



That's what I'm saying!


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 2, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Originally Posted by stinger608 View Post
> Cool, just seen that I was ranked #27 for today! Damn a week ago I was waaaaaay down in the #40's!!!
> 
> Have to credit this ole i7 930 for bumping me up several places
> ...




MMMMMM it is tax season after all. 

Talked to the wife, and I have her  okay to build a good cruncher of course as long as sheeeeee gets to use it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 2, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> MMMMMM it is tax season after all.
> 
> Talked to the wife, and I have her  okay to build a good cruncher of course as long as sheeeeee gets to use it



I wish I can use my taxes to build another 2600K.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 2, 2012)

I wish you could too CP!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 2, 2012)

One more 2600K and I can be at 12-13K /day.  I just need motherboard and CPU only.  I have everything else.


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 2, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Damn Mike!!!!! Only two rigs crunching and your in the top 10 and turning in numbers like that?!?! What the hell are you crunching with?



Main rig and cruncher is a i7 2600k @ 4.73, 16gb LP Vengeance ram, 240GB Vertex 3 SSD,  HIS 6990 GPU, AX1200 Power supply.

Second is a i7 930 @ 4.0.  Nothing special about specs on this.

Down rigs are: 1055t,1090t, and my new FX8150


----------



## Delta6326 (Feb 2, 2012)

twilyth said:


> Again I say, WTF?



I think F150 has HP cloud servers working for him or something.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Feb 2, 2012)

Yeah, 40 threads worth of the cloud.


----------



## bogmali (Feb 2, 2012)

F150_Raptor said:


> Yeah, 40 threads worth of the cloud.



Very nice, I have 32 threads folding


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 2, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> Main rig and cruncher is a i7 2600k @ 4.73, 16gb LP Vengeance ram, 240GB Vertex 3 SSD,  HIS 6990 GPU, AX1200 Power supply.
> 
> Second is a i7 930 @ 4.0.  Nothing special about specs on this.
> 
> Down rigs are: 1055t,1090t, and my new FX8150



Yep, that confirms it, I am going to be in the market for an i7 2600K


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 3, 2012)

Mine keeps giving issues.  I put it to defaults for now.


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 3, 2012)

*Todays Pie*


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 4, 2012)

*Todays Pie*


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 5, 2012)

*Todays Pie and Top 20*











Great work.


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 6, 2012)

*Todays Pie and Top 20*


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 6, 2012)

Good job pie eaters!  Damn! F150_Raptor is mowing down crunchers...lol You are truly a crunching "*Bird of Prey*"! 

@Mydog! It took a little reading up on the forum to figure out who was *minhund*! Welcome aboard buddy!


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 7, 2012)

*Todays Pie and top 20*










Great job Pie eaters.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 7, 2012)

Hmmm, I'm pumping out the same PPD at 3.8 GHz than I was at 4.5 GHz.  That seems odd...


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 7, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hmmm, I'm pumping out the same PPD at 3.8 GHz than I was at 4.5 GHz.  That seems odd...



I had the same experiance but found out that CEP2 draws the number down.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 7, 2012)

But this is running CEP 2 at 3.8 and not at 4.5 GHz, even more confusing


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 7, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> But this is running CEP 2 at 3.8 and not at 4.5 GHz, even more confusing



Yea you should notice a difference with a 600mhz overclock. Maybe it just hasn't had time to even out? Did all of your WU's at 3.8 complete? If not then that maybe why.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 7, 2012)

Yeah I'm going to monitor the next couple of days.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 7, 2012)

What I meant was that even with an better OC I noticed a drop in PPD but it was due to the fact that I now have *more* CEP2 WUs which decreased the net value on one rig (the one that I increased my OC on). This is an apple to apple situation with about the same amount of pending run time.When you (CP) do your OC then you of course run the "CPU speedtest" (my Bonic are in Danish so I don't know the excact wording.) or?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 7, 2012)

I actually decreased the clock, not OC.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 7, 2012)

so you cut the clocks and bumped the multi?  That makes sense.  Memory access has nver been a big deal for WCG.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 7, 2012)

No, I dropped the multi from 45 to 40 actually.

I just checked now.  So I was at 4.5 GHz, and now I'm at 4.0 GHz.  Still putting it roughly about the same PPD at 500 MHz less.  Would figure it would take a bigger hit, no?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 8, 2012)

I think what mstenholm means is that when you had the 4.5Ghz CPU clock speed, boinc runs a CPU bench when starting and with 4.5Ghz you get more CEP WU's with little change to other project WU's sent; in turn, not really increasing your PPD much...now that you're back at 3.8 only the amount of WU's assigned for the CEP project is reduced after the new benchmark test by boinc.

(I think my explanation is actually worse lol)


----------



## twilyth (Feb 8, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> No, I dropped the multi from 45 to 40 actually.
> 
> I just checked now.  So I was at 4.5 GHz, and now I'm at 4.0 GHz.  Still putting it roughly about the same PPD at 500 MHz less.  Would figure it would take a bigger hit, no?



Not if you were erroring out all of the time.  Might even go up.  I assume you were getting errors since you rolled it back a little.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 8, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> I think what mstenholm means is that when you had the 4.5Ghz CPU clock speed, boinc runs a CPU bench when starting and with 4.5Ghz you get more CEP WU's with little change to other project WU's sent; in turn, not really increasing your PPD much...now that you're back at 3.8 only the amount of WU's assigned for the CEP project is reduced after the new benchmark test by boinc.
> 
> (I think my explanation is actually worse lol)



When I was at 4.5 GHz I wasn't running CEP WU's... 



twilyth said:


> Not if you were erroring out all of the time.  Might even go up.  I assume you were getting errors since you rolled it back a little.



Not really, just got a random BSOD every four or five days, but never actually errored a WU, at least if I did it wasn't showing up in my result statistics.


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 8, 2012)

*Todays Pie and top 20*












Great work team.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 8, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> When I was at 4.5 GHz I wasn't running CEP WU's...



Oh yeah.


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 9, 2012)

*Todays Pie and Top 20*











Great work.


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 10, 2012)

*Todays Pie and Top 20*


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 11, 2012)

*Todays pie and top 20*











Thanks all.


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 12, 2012)

*Todays pie and top 20*











Great work team.


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 13, 2012)

*Todays pie and top 20*











Great job Pie eaters.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 13, 2012)

I've been pumping out some super consistent #'s.  Finally glad my net is working good and the PC is not having any BSOD's.  

Great job everyone.


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 14, 2012)

*Todays Pie and top 20 *











Great job team.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 15, 2012)

Top 20:


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 16, 2012)

*Todays Pie and top 20*











Crazy numbers


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 16, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> *Todays Pie and top 20*
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120215/pie.png
> 
> ...



Yep, that is some crazy numbers for today! Hell I turned in more than double what I normally turn in for numbers. Don't get it really.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 16, 2012)

Yesterday we missed an update I believe, #'s were low, so today they were slightly inflated.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 16, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yesterday we missed an update I believe, #'s were low, so today they were slightly inflated.



Okay, now that makes since CP. Man at first I was wondering how I got such asskicken numbers..........

Well, in about a week your all going to see much better numbers from me though

i7 2700K, i7 930, Phenom II 955, and a Phenom II 555 unlocked to four cores will all be running by the end of the weekend........... LOL, well I hope 

For sure the 555, 930, and 2700K will be.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 16, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Okay, now that makes since CP. Man at first I was wondering how I got such asskicken numbers..........
> 
> Well, in about a week your all going to see much better numbers from me though
> 
> ...



I should have another three or four cores running soon I hope.  Get the CPU tomorrow, just need the damn rig to post.


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 20, 2012)

*Todays pie and top 20 and top 20 from BOINCstats*












And thisGreat work Team


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 20, 2012)

Great job fellas, keep it up!


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 21, 2012)

*Todays Pie And Top 20*











KieX is pulling in some great numbers as of late.

Great numbers team.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2012)

Great job 

Nice to see the stats back and working right.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 21, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Great job
> 
> Nice to see the stats back and working right.



This morning I see Free-DC is down again.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2012)

Still down . Damn.   I haz a sad


----------



## twilyth (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## mjkmike (Feb 23, 2012)

*Todays Pie and Top 20*











Great work all.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 23, 2012)

Look at Brandon go!


----------



## theonedub (Feb 23, 2012)

Was hoping I might crack the top20, but no luck  Maybe when my AII X3 comes online


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 23, 2012)

just made the top 20!!!!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 23, 2012)

Incredibly hard to make the top 20 nowadays.  That's a good sign though.


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 24, 2012)

*Todays Pie and top 20*











Great job Pie eaters (also top 20) and now for a treat.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 24, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> just made the top 20!!!!!!!



Me too!


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 24, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Me too!



 Awesome Brandon!!!!!

Wow, I just checked and today I am showing up in 12th place.......Well so far


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 24, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Awesome Brandon!!!!!
> 
> Wow, I just checked and today I am showing up in 12th place.......Well so far



Yea im in 15TH! I wonder what another dual core will get me?


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 25, 2012)

*Todays Pie and top 20*















Great work team.

Has anyone heard from CP?


----------



## F150_Raptor (Feb 25, 2012)

Keep up the great work everyone!

@mjkmike, great job on spicing up the pie!


----------



## KieX (Feb 25, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> *Todays Pie and top 20*
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120224/pie.png
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120224/4.jpg
> ...



 Nice one mstenholm

CP is busy showing us how awesome his DSM is on Facebook.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 25, 2012)

Awesome!!! Finished in 13th today!!!!


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 25, 2012)

KieX said:


> Nice one mstenholm
> 
> CP is busy showing us how awesome his DSM is on Facebook.



yeah - 14 k is homegrown the rest is the cloud. With this new project my list of pending increased from 7 to 15 pages.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 25, 2012)

KieX said:


> Nice one mstenholm
> 
> CP is busy showing us how awesome his DSM is on Facebook.



Bro, between work, girlfriend and car I am screwed 

Been getting a couple of cars ready, now working on mine.  But here I am, I still stop by, and now that it's just my car that I'm working on and waiting on some parts, I can have some time for myself and chat with you guys!  It's been a horrible two weeks.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 26, 2012)

Jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeez, I see that Free-DC is down again!!!! Man, I wish someone would contact Bok and let him know that I have an unlimited web host for em!!! 

I don't know how to contact him, and even if I did he would probably think it was a spam contact!


----------



## F150_Raptor (Feb 26, 2012)

You can go here and sign up for his forum.  At the very bottom is STATS - Bugs or Feature Requests and give it a shot.  He's having another hardware problem again with his hard drive not responding.


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 26, 2012)

*Todays top 20 from BOINCstats*






Soory I don't bake Pie charts.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 26, 2012)

It's all good man, thanks for the efforts. 

On another note, I'm amazed at how well this single 2600K does, and I use it and game here and there so it's not just a dedicated cruncher.  Amazing!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 26, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Look at Brandon go!



Yea this 6 core has boosted me quite well! Its still at stock, I may bump up at around 3.5Ghz to get some more PPD


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 26, 2012)

F150_Raptor said:


> You can go here and sign up for his forum.  At the very bottom is STATS - Bugs or Feature Requests and give it a shot.  He's having another hardware problem again with his hard drive not responding.



Thanks Raptor, and I posted a personal message on his profile page, as he doesn't have any kind of PM in place on his site. I offered him his own web space and data base for Free-DC at no cost.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 26, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yea this 6 core has boosted me quite well! Its still at stock, I may bump up at around 3.5Ghz to get some more PPD



At 3.8 GHz, my 1090T did close to 4k a day, about 3600-3800 ppd.  Not bad.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 27, 2012)

I may ask for some help on OCing this 1055T, I have herd its different from denab chips.


----------



## theonedub (Feb 27, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> It's all good man, thanks for the efforts.
> 
> On another note, I'm amazed at how well this single 2600K does, and I use it and game here and there so it's not just a dedicated cruncher.  Amazing!



You mean that one cpu accounts for your 6k a day? Maybe I should rethink my plans of adding the athlon x3 and just upgrade my i7 860 to an x79 or p67 setup.


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 27, 2012)

*Todays top 20 from BOINCstats*







Great work team.

Just want to say you all have my respect for what you do.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 27, 2012)

theonedub said:


> You mean that one cpu accounts for your 6k a day? Maybe I should rethink my plans of adding the athlon x3 and just upgrade my i7 860 to an x79 or p67 setup.



Indeed, I only have one 2600K crunching at 4 GHz and it's my only running PC so I use it and sometimes game on it.  If it was a dedicated cruncher, it would have slightly more output per day.








mjkmike said:


> *Todays top 20 from BOINCstats*
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120226/Top Ten.png
> 
> ...



Great job team!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 27, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> *Todays top 20 from BOINCstats*
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120226/Top Ten.png
> 
> ...



13th!! nice!!

GO STONERS!


----------



## niko084 (Feb 27, 2012)

Overclocked i7 3960x @ 4.6ghz ran me around 10k PPD solid *Boinc Points*.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 27, 2012)

niko084 said:


> Overclocked i7 3960x @ 4.6ghz ran me around 10k PPD solid *Boinc Points*.



WOW! nice!

P.S. I know I mentioned it in another thread but CP can you make this thread a STICKY?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 27, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> WOW! nice!
> 
> P.S. I know I mentioned it in another thread but CP can you make this thread a STICKY?



Done deal.   I agree, this should have been stickied.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 29, 2012)

*Congrats to the pie eaters today!!!*






*And congrats to the top 20 today as well. Man I can almost taste the pie*


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 1, 2012)

*Top twenty from BOINC stats*






Free-DC hasn't had one update all day.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 1, 2012)

Holy crap, how did I end up 10th?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm hanging in right about the mid 30's


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 1, 2012)

You gotta start somewhere man.  When I started it was much easier.  Tough to climb up the standings now man. .  That is a good thing.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh I am happy being in the top 30's out of 300 or so others. But after next weekend thing are going to change. hehe. I should be in the top 20.  Looking at by using the estimator, over 5000 ppd. Next stop 10k ppd. I am seeing a couple I's in my future to replace the 2 single core's. Yelp I still have 2 singles bringing up the rear.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2012)

Top 20 is nice in such short time.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 2, 2012)

I am going to start crunching on my Quad and build a x6 next weekend for crunching. Using the estimator I get them 2 combined should crank out a little over 5k ppd.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I am going to start crunching on my Quad and build a x6 next weekend for crunching. Using the estimator I get them 2 combined should crank out a little over 5k ppd.



Yeah, that sounds about right.  I gotta get my X3 going.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 2, 2012)

you know, one day I maybe rich enough just to have one room (climate controlled of course) Filled with crunchers. Cranking out like 1m ppd or something. Then I will feel I am really helping the cause.


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 2, 2012)

*Todays pie and top 20*






From Free-dc "Rollover failed last night, I had a the connect_timeout sconfig in mysql incorrect. All fixed, today will be a combination of yesterday and today."

I'm posting both Boinc and Free-dc side by side.






Also guess who made the top 10 pie chart.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> you know, one day I maybe rich enough just to have one room (climate controlled of course) Filled with crunchers. Cranking out like 1m ppd or something. Then I will feel I am really helping the cause.



That would be very nice.   But I can only dream.


----------



## twilyth (Mar 2, 2012)

I see a rackmount in your future.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2012)

that's two people now.


----------



## KieX (Mar 2, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> Also guess who made the top 10 pie chart.



Congrats


----------



## twilyth (Mar 3, 2012)

Here's pie, somebody take milestones.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 3, 2012)

Damn it!!!! 1 out of eating a little tiny bit of pie.  

Ah but another i7 on the way.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 3, 2012)

...and not by much either.


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 3, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Damn it!!!! 1 out of eating a little tiny bit of pie.
> 
> Ah but another i7 on the way.



With another i7 you shoud be right around my ppd.

Thanks Twilyth and Kiex for covering for me.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 3, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> With another i7 you shoud be right around my ppd.
> 
> Thanks Twilyth and Kiex for covering for me.



Speaking of another i7, I'm so close to just getting pissed and building another SB right now!  I can't get my 2nd rig running for the love of god!  new board/CPU/everything.  Only thing I haven't tried is a different PSU, but this PSU was working fine before I shut the rig down to work on the water cooling.  So I don't see how the PSU could have gone bad.

Unless the it's the RAM.  Anyhow, I'm just getting pissed, feel like blowing all my income tax money on a new rig, but I need a damn car.  Ughhhhhh, so tempting.


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 5, 2012)

*Todays hot chic and the pie and stuf*












Allways great work team.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 5, 2012)

Uh, we need some more of that 

Great job guys!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 6, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> *Todays hot chic and the pie and stuf*
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120304/pie.png
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120304/Top Ten.png
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120304/4x4068.png
> Allways great work team.




My thanks was for the 3rd image Mj. 

And good job farmers


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 6, 2012)

*Todays Pie and top 20*











Great work al.


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 7, 2012)

*Todays Pie and Top 20*











Great work pie eaters.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 7, 2012)

Servers were down today for a bit right?  #'s seem low...


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 7, 2012)

Yes they where.


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 8, 2012)

*Todays Pie and Top 20*
















Great work Pie eaters.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Mar 9, 2012)

KieX, you sure gave me a run for the Cherry Pie.  Too close for comfort!  Great Job.


----------



## KieX (Mar 9, 2012)

F150_Raptor said:


> KieX, you sure gave me a run for the Cherry Pie.  Too close for comfort!  Great Job.



It was a little combination of the new cruncher and many PV not making it until the next update. But once all the WCG server updates/problems are settled I should be matching 65% of  your output rather than the usual 50% or so.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Mar 9, 2012)

KieX said:


> But once all the WCG server updates/problems are settled I should be matching 65% of  your output rather than the usual 50% or so.



And when the cloud dries up it'll be more like 85%.


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 9, 2012)

*Todays Pie and top 20*











Great work pie eaters and top 20.

My numbers are down because the i7-3930k has been down with a bad hard drive.  Will try to get to it soon.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 9, 2012)

I have to wonder why the numbers are so high lately? Does it have to do with the projects being shoveled out, or the fact that the servers were down a couple of days ago?


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 9, 2012)

After the sever update they changed the way we get credits.

"The credit system will be re-balancing according better performance management and contribution algorithms with anticipated surprises of yet unknown outcome."


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 9, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> After the sever update they changed the way we get credits.
> 
> "The credit system will be re-balancing according better performance management and contribution algorithms with anticipated surprises of yet unknown outcome."



Hmmm, I wonder if that has anything to do with the added GPU enablement?


----------



## niko084 (Mar 9, 2012)

I dunno but when I'm making 17k and barely getting pie that's a good sign


----------



## Norton (Mar 9, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Hmmm, I wonder if that has anything to do with the added GPU enablement?



I've been watch for GPU usage while running and haven't seen anything yet- is there a decent logging program to monitor CPU/GPU activity around? GPUZ only shows a short time period.

GPU run tasks should have their own identifiers/project #'s (like different #'s for 32/64bit).... If they implement a lot of GPU run tasks, I may have to pull the 5870 off my FS thread


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 9, 2012)

Norton said:


> I've been watch for GPU usage while running and haven't seen anything yet- is there a decent logging program to monitor CPU/GPU activity around? GPUZ only shows a short time period.
> 
> GPU run tasks should have their own identifiers/project #'s (like different #'s for 32/64bit).... If they implement a lot of GPU run tasks, I may have to pull the 5870 off my FS thread



There is no WCG program that will use your GPU, yet. You can tick the - log to file on GPU-Z. I think the size of your HD is the limit of log-time


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 9, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> *Todays Pie and Top 20*
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120307/pie.png
> 
> ...



OMG MJ, do you think her high beams could be any brighter???


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 9, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> OMG MJ, do you think her high beams could be any brighter???



 

Great job pie eaters!


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 9, 2012)

Norton said:


> I've been watch for GPU usage while running and haven't seen anything yet- is there a decent logging program to monitor CPU/GPU activity around? GPUZ only shows a short time period.
> 
> GPU run tasks should have their own identifiers/project #'s (like different #'s for 32/64bit).... If they implement a lot of GPU run tasks, I may have to pull the 5870 off my FS thread



I know that EVGA Precision shows what activity the GPU(s) show. Also a great application for tweaking and OC'ing your video cards.

http://www.evga.com/precision/

Of course you have to be a member of the EVGA community in order to download the app.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Mar 10, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> I know that EVGA Precision shows what activity the GPU(s) show. Also a great application for tweaking and OC'ing your video cards.



Here you go, try this.  Keeping the name silent.  ^^


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 10, 2012)

*odays Pie and top 20*












Don't ask me about thee numbers cause I don't know.

Great work all.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 10, 2012)

6K and barely in the top 20!


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 11, 2012)

*Todays Pie and top 20*











Great job team.


----------



## Norton (Mar 11, 2012)

Something strange from FreeDC last night

I got pie and so did Mad Shot... the cherry slice for me 





Take a good look as this is likely the only time that you will see the cherry slice with my name on it....


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 11, 2012)

Luv that pie chart!!!   It is for new members and thats why you all share 10%


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 12, 2012)

*Todays Pie and top 20*











Great job pie eaters.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 12, 2012)

Man, what's up with the #'s.  I'm lovin' it


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 13, 2012)

*Todays Pie and top 20*
















Great work all.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm amazed at my points!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 13, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> Great work all.



Yup she is a great piece of work.


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 14, 2012)

*Todays Pie and Top 20*






Top 20 is from BOINCstats as free DC missed the rollover and the numbers are wrong.






Great work all.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 14, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> *Todays Pie and Top 20*
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120313/pie517.png
> 
> ...



That's not sexy.


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 14, 2012)

Don't forget today is Pi day *3.14*.2012

I think I have the best Pie today!

From my cell phone.


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 15, 2012)

*Happy Pie day.*






*Top 20 fro Free-DC*






Coffey


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 15, 2012)

Um there is a pie there?..........LOLOL Oh okay now I finally seen it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 15, 2012)

damn I gotta make up some points some were to get into the top10!! might have to put the 2600K on during the day


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 15, 2012)

Hmm, just remembered when I saw that I wasn't in the top 20 that I had the net down for some time last night.  Oh well, tomorrow is another day.


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 16, 2012)

*Todays Pie and top 20*


----------



## Norton (Mar 16, 2012)

Almost.... my name is right below HammerON @ number 21


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 16, 2012)

Where am I at Norton? Not sure where the get those stats from.


----------



## Norton (Mar 16, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Where am I at Norton? Not sure where the get those stats from.



You're at #25 tonight (link below):


http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175&sort=today

Save the link to your Favorites in IE


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 16, 2012)

Norton said:


> You're at #25 tonight (link below):
> 
> 
> http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175&sort=today
> ...


----------



## Norton (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 16, 2012)

Cool. In the 20's, Need another cruncher now. Heheheh . Thinking I7 or fx 8 series.


Also I use Chrome so I bookmarked it there.


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 17, 2012)

*Time for Pie*

















Great job pie eaters.  I hope you all get fat.


----------



## Norton (Mar 17, 2012)

14th Awesome!!!

But I needed those GPU compute beta's to get that high- kinda like Barry Bond's with his home run record  Fully intend to hit the top 20 at least once w/o the "performance enhancers"

I got over 4,000 BOINC points today for that GPU beta... 4 pages of results 

Those calculations seemed to love the 6870 in my main rig......


----------



## F150_Raptor (Mar 17, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> *Time for Pie*
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120316/pie361.png
> 
> ...



Who needs pie when you can have coffee(Coffey)!

Great job everyone!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 17, 2012)

Great job guys.


----------



## Norton (Mar 17, 2012)

F150_Raptor said:


> Who needs pie when you can have coffee(Coffey)!
> 
> Great job everyone!



Mmmm Coffey*.....
*commences Homer drool


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 18, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> *Todays Pie and top 20*
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120315/pie.png
> 
> ...



Great job all, and geez, who's that?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 18, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Great job all, and geez, who's that?



I know tell about it. Simply amazing.


----------



## Norton (Mar 18, 2012)

F150_Raptor said:


> Who needs pie when you can have coffee(Coffey)!
> 
> Great job everyone!


Hint 


Norton said:


> Mmmm Coffey*.....
> *commences Homer drool


Hint 


Chicken Patty said:


> Great job all, and geez, who's that?





ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I know tell about it. Simply amazing.


Hint coming 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2573510&postcount=3792

Here it is 
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2573510&postcount=3792

Happy hunting


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 18, 2012)

I gotcha now.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 18, 2012)

Norton said:


> Hint
> 
> Hint
> 
> ...



totally


----------



## Norton (Mar 18, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> totally



lol ......Susan Coffey


----------



## theonedub (Mar 18, 2012)

*Filling in for mjkmike, so here's tonight PIE. 
*





Great job to everyone  Hope to rejoin the top20 soon  










*rated PG


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 18, 2012)

okay,,,,this has happened before and I forgot the fix....but I got no Thank you buttons.... Thank you theonedub 

I got a better Coffey photo though 







Whoa Baby!!

Mj, see what you got going???


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 18, 2012)

Congrats to the pie eaters.

But I don't think the one I asked about is Susan Coffey?  I know who she is and she doesn't look like the one in my quoted photo.  Oh well...

Anyhow, damn, I'm not even making the top 20 anymore, great job team!


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 18, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Congrats to the pie eaters.
> 
> But I don't think the one I asked about is Susan Coffey?  I know who she is and she doesn't look like the one in my quoted photo.  Oh well...
> 
> Anyhow, damn, I'm not even making the top 20 anymore, great job team!



Soory CP don't know who she is.  Got the pic from GN's Hot girl thread.  And you're right that ass is not Coffey's.

Great job Team and thanks for covering for me.  You even posted Coffey.

@ Chaotic I blam Hammer.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 18, 2012)

Yeah, hammer started it all!  But I don't mind.


----------



## Norton (Mar 18, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> Soory CP don't know who she is.  Got the pic from GN's Hot girl thread.  And you're right that ass is not Coffey's.
> 
> Great job Team and thanks for covering for me.  You even posted Coffey.
> 
> @ Chaotic I blam Hammer.



Sorry guys, I thought CP was commenting on mj's March 16th pie, didn't notice that his link was for the previous day 

In either case..... Mmmm Coffey


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 18, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> Soory CP don't know who she is.  Got the pic from GN's Hot girl thread.  And you're right that ass is not Coffey's.
> 
> Great job Team and thanks for covering for me.  You even posted Coffey.
> 
> @ Chaotic I blam Hammer.



Okay, see what you started HammerOn? 



Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah, hammer started it all!  But I don't mind.



I'd like to be  ed out with her any day too!



Norton said:


> Sorry guys, I thought CP was commenting on mj's March 16th pie, didn't notice that his link was for the previous day
> 
> In either case..... Mmmm Coffey



YupYupYupYupYupYupYupYupYupYupYupYupYupYupYupYup!

Oh, Thank you button is back, thank you very much.


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 19, 2012)

*Time for Pie and top 20*
















Sad to say but thanks to power going out I'm number 46.

Great work friends.

P.S  best pic ever.

Take that back she is looking up too much and the lights show in her eyes.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 19, 2012)

Great work guys. Coffey time.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 19, 2012)

We should really start calling this Coffey time   She has unknowingly become the official TPU WCG model.


----------



## Norton (Mar 19, 2012)

pie = coffey time... I like it 

remember not to many coffey breaks... shouldn't always type one handed  

*** EDIT- just noticed I got my cruncher badge and it has 3 stars on it   ***


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 19, 2012)

Norton said:


> pie = coffey time... I like it
> 
> remember not to many coffey breaks... shouldn't always type one handed
> 
> *** EDIT- just noticed I got my cruncher badge and it has 3 stars on it   ***



Yep, the stars adjust depending on your average over 7 days as calculated on Free DC.


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 20, 2012)

*Todays Pie and top 20*

















Great work pie eaters.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 20, 2012)

Great work Coffey.. I mean pie eaters!


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 21, 2012)

*Time for Coffey*
















Great work team.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 21, 2012)

Emmm Coffey.


----------



## Norton (Mar 21, 2012)

12th place 

Cool.. getting closer to Coffey time


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 21, 2012)

Norton said:


> 12th place
> 
> Cool.. getting closer to Coffey time



Holy crap Norton, your smoking on the numbers!!!!!! Awesome job man.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 21, 2012)

The gpu crunching really make one hell of a difference. It just plainy hates my gpus. Wonder if there will be a change in that with the 2 4870's in crossfire?


----------



## Norton (Mar 21, 2012)

My numbers should be backing off to normal- the GPU crunching can't last forever. I've probably got an extra 3-6,000 points on the few days they were active. 3-5k should be my norm...

The GPU beta really loves my 6870  ...no luck with the 5870


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 21, 2012)

Well today by bonic stats you got 10k points. I can tell when you get alot of beta work units as your score jumps way up for a couple days.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 21, 2012)

All the GPU numbers come back invalid. But still get credit for it???


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 21, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> All the GPU numbers come back invalid. But still get credit for it???



From what I understand, yes. Just sucks it want run on any of my gpu's.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 21, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> From what I understand, yes. Just sucks it want run on any of my gpu's.



Probably because it's BETA I guess. Maybe working out the bugs?


----------



## Norton (Mar 21, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Well today by bonic stats you got *10*k points. I can tell when you get alot of beta work units as your score jumps way up for a couple days.


Fixed 


ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> All the GPU numbers come back invalid. But still get credit for it???


I thought I saw your #'s jump up some- it likes your 6870's too? Most results come back invalid but not all of them. I'm guessing the invalid ones are not errors on our end so we get credit for them


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 21, 2012)

Yep, I still have not gotten any GPU work units on these GTX465's. Must only be the GTX5xx and 6xxx ATI cards and above.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 21, 2012)

Great job Norton!  Superb job!  Keep it up!


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 21, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> *Todays Pie and top 20*
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120320/pie.png
> 
> ...



I would like to kiss that belly button from the inside.


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 22, 2012)

*Todays pie and top 20*
















this is not S.Coffey

Great work team.


----------



## Norton (Mar 22, 2012)

That would make today a Coffey break too 

Still holding on at 20th 

*CP will probably bump me off the top 20 when he's back to crunching normal 

Had a good run though


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 22, 2012)

Norton said:


> That would make today a Coffey break too
> 
> Still holding on at 20th
> 
> ...



Yeah you sure did buddy.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 22, 2012)

Yeah me and norton should be putting up a good battle.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 22, 2012)

WOW that last pie post was almost NSFW, I had an employee near me when I scrolled down HAHA I QUICKLY scrolled up when I seen it. Was lucky not to be seen by anyone else!!

10K in one day... Wonder how that was possible?


----------



## Norton (Mar 22, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah me and norton should be putting up a good battle.



It seems I backed off a lot without the GPU'roids  Gonna have to get those other 4 cores back to work to keep up 

FYI- should have that business/personal build back to the customer and running solo on the team by tomorrow night. Should be putting out 500ppd at a minimum 24/7- 365. Will announce the name of our newest cruncher after she has been setup.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 22, 2012)

Back up with ta full head of steam this morning. Things are looking good. Crossed the 80k mark this morning.


----------



## Norton (Mar 22, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Back up with ta full head of steam this morning. Things are looking good. Crossed the 80k mark this morning.



Gonna get your cruncher badge real soon


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 22, 2012)

Oh the new cruncher should be up and running within 2 days if all goes well. I ended up getting the retarded sibbling board to my MSI system. So all is here except the memory I am going to run in it. But I do have 2 gigs to get it going.


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 23, 2012)

*Time for Pie*












And some Decaf.






Great crunching team.

ps soory about the NSFW.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 23, 2012)

Wow just wow.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 23, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> *Time for Pie*
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120322/pie.png
> 
> ...



That pic is more like it


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 23, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> That pic is more like it



Yup, I'll take silicone filled any day....firm and upstanding.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 23, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> *Time for Pie*
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120322/pie.png
> 
> ...



Looks like I did knock norton out of the top 20  also knocked something else over...

Anyhow, great job guys!


----------



## Norton (Mar 23, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Looks like I did knock norton out of the top 20  also knocked something else over...
> 
> Anyhow, great job guys!



I shall "endeavor to persevere"*- I think I knocked myself out but good prediction wasn't it 

*Quoted from The Outlaw Josey Wales


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 23, 2012)

Just push harder to get back your 20th spot


----------



## Zachary85 (Mar 23, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> also knocked something else over...


Knocking over "something"  isn't always a bad thing.  I mean, after all, you could "knock some one UP"  .......     Sorry, I couldn't help myself.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 23, 2012)

Zachary85 said:


> Knocking over "something"  isn't always a bad thing.  I mean, after all, you could "knock some one UP"  .......     Sorry, I couldn't help myself.





It's okay, that was a good laugh


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 24, 2012)

*Time for Pie (not sure if I'm too early but here we go!)*












And some more Decaf on steroids this time! .







Great Decaf team.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 24, 2012)

HMMM doesnt seem in order? I just checked and its 

1	2	213 3		F150_Raptor	94,844	19,283	92,985	111,308	99,095	687,457	2,932,651	93,161	105,104	15,953,753
2	3	286 1		KieX	47,631	11,991	58,271	49,633	52,314	365,653	1,606,272	51,535	57,727	13,314,477
3	15	1033 6		MStenholm	41,943	13,791	28,326	38,776	38,057	269,219	1,353,686	41,239	48,583	5,538,777
4	38	4435 110		minhund	39,073	10,603	39,127	44,710	44,830	299,396	454,552	28,745	15,388	1,861,690
5	1	129		Mindweaver	38,598	8,953	40,356	40,231	41,441	284,337	1,245,254	40,420	44,691	22,506,775
6	8	549		bogmali	33,727	8,467	32,133	34,766	27,382	202,065	506,577	23,483	17,513	8,815,881
7	5	370		twilyth	23,706	7,895	29,684	23,528	26,025	186,847	827,159	26,543	29,758	11,263,955
8	37	4154 28		Zachary-85	16,045	3,214	19,730	20,718	19,653	133,719	602,015	18,821	21,703	1,953,024
9	21	1826 9		ocgmj	11,874	2,333	8,363	9,789	10,268	72,681	296,737	9,870	10,551	3,590,886
10	14	1032		4x4n_TPU	10,584	2,429	15,385	13,918	13,772	94,062	429,790	13,467	15,526	5,549,190
11	9	571 1		Niko084	10,321	1,317	15,210	19,534	16,255	109,887	406,625	14,086	14,678	8,572,290
12	10	572		mjkmike	10,257	2,878	7,355	10,497	9,700	67,308	478,749	12,388	17,352	8,552,558
13	33	3813 24		Munkhtur	9,611	2,245	11,380	12,263	10,092	72,747	272,569	9,744	9,739	2,083,647
14	4	331 1		dustyshiv	8,730	1,954	6,569	8,258	8,043	56,362	430,722	10,831	15,629	12,111,081
15	68	14664 162		brandonwh64	8,110	1,438	7,050	10,071	7,483	51,642	229,808	7,462	8,211	639,091
16	58	10491 101		stinger608	7,960	1,722	6,515	8,350	7,844	52,647	247,288	7,805	8,864	889,516
17	13	952		paulieg	6,278	547	6,629	9,035	9,291	62,497	274,410	8,578	9,931	5,901,877
18	66	13949 106		Jstn7477	5,586	1,611	6,030	7,026	5,498	38,382	217,886	6,378	7,863	673,451
19	18	1628 4		Chicken Patty	5,544	1,611	5,962	1,464	4,772	32,978	196,044	5,574	7,056	3,925,493
20	52	8841 38		Nosada	4,995	975	4,739	5,345	5,002	34,813	161,924	4,936	5,812	1,041,725


----------



## Norton (Mar 24, 2012)

The list is organized by "last update"  I think we post by the "today" #'s

Hate to give up a top 20 spot though


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 24, 2012)

Norton said:


> The list is organized by "last update"  I think we post by the "today" #'s
> 
> Hate to give up a top 20 spot though



Hmmm Here is what I get for "TODAY" when its organised from most to least numbers


----------



## Norton (Mar 24, 2012)

Looks fixed to me 

Now here's some fresh decaf... 





I want *REAL* Coffey dagnabbit!!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 24, 2012)

Norton said:


> Looks fixed to me
> 
> Now here's some fresh decaf...
> 
> ...



LOL its ok, I was just confused on the list, I have a habit of checking stats free ALL DAY


----------



## Norton (Mar 24, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> LOL its ok, I was just confused on the list, I have a habit of checking stats free ALL DAY



It's that damn OCD  I do the same most of the time. I even saved a couple of screenshots of the am updates when I got in on the pie


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 24, 2012)

Damn I clicked last update. oops. Edited it.


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 24, 2012)

Great work team.

Don't fret Chaos you will do better next time.

And too much coffey is bad for you.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 24, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> Great work team.
> 
> Don't fret Chaos you will do better next time.
> 
> And too much coffey is bad for you.



I wasn't the one fretting.


----------



## Norton (Mar 24, 2012)

Did I fret?
Sorry... maybe it's caffeine withdrawal


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 24, 2012)

Need moar coffey!!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 25, 2012)

^^^


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 25, 2012)

*Time for Pie*
















Great work team.

Nice to see Mad Shot in the top 20.


----------



## Norton (Mar 25, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> *Time for Pie*
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120324/pie.png
> 
> ...



Congrats to all and to Mad Shot for hitting the top 20


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 25, 2012)

Yes I made it once lol Thanks all.


Oh and hai coffey....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 25, 2012)

Congrats mad shot, kickin' some ass! 

Glad we had some Coffey last night


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 25, 2012)

emmmm Coffey. Oh yes thank -you.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 26, 2012)

Anybody making the Coffey yet?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 26, 2012)

*Time for Pie*


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 26, 2012)

Damn how did I make it 2 days in a row?

Great work guys


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 27, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Damn how did I make it 2 days in a row?
> 
> Great work guys



Because you are doing some serious crunching my friend.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 27, 2012)

Think I am going to be just a tad shy of making it today. But I am 60 points past the 100k mark on my end.


----------



## Norton (Mar 27, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Think I am going to be just a tad shy of making it today. But I am 60 points past the 100k mark on my end.



Same thing happened to me on my 100k and to chaotic atmosphere on his 600k... just makes you a shoe-in for 100k on tomorrow's am update


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 27, 2012)

Damn i'm past 100k by wcg. I guess when free dc updates it will show.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 27, 2012)

CLOSE to the top 10! just not there yet.....


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 27, 2012)

Yet being the key word there


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 27, 2012)

*Time for pie*
















Great work team.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 27, 2012)

^^Sweet Jesus

Great job pie munchers!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 27, 2012)

Great work guys


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 28, 2012)

*Todays pie and top 20.*
















Great work team.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 28, 2012)

Coffey Time!!!!!


Good job Norton


----------



## Norton (Mar 28, 2012)

Back in the Top 20 .... sorry Captain 

@ Daimus- nice performance  First time in Top 20


----------



## twilyth (Mar 28, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> *Todays pie and top 20.*
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120327/pie.png
> 
> ...



First time I've gotten blueberry in a very long time.

Iz goowd.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 28, 2012)

Twil!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Good to see ya man. Haven't seen ya post in a few days. Was a little worried my friend!


----------



## Daimus (Mar 28, 2012)

Norton said:


> @ Daimus- nice performance First time in Top 20



My first time in the charts! I hope not the last.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 28, 2012)

Norton said:


> Back in the Top 20 .... sorry Captain
> 
> @ Daimus- nice performance  First time in Top 20



Remember my rig was offline for a day   But naw, you're doing a great job man, keep it up!  Even when online, you were giving me a heck of a run.  Now that you got more rigs going, I don't stand a chance.



Daimus said:


> My first time in the charts! I hope not the last.



To more!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 29, 2012)

Nice job guys


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 29, 2012)

*Todays Pie and top 20*
















Great work team.


----------



## Norton (Mar 29, 2012)

18th WooHoo!!!   Still have the other cruncher to put online too 

Mmmm Coffey!!! ......


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 29, 2012)

Great work Norton. And everyone else to.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 29, 2012)

Norton said:


> 18th WooHoo!!!   Still have the other cruncher to put online too
> 
> Mmmm Coffey!!! ......



Get it going!


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 29, 2012)

Crap!!!!! I don't know what happened to my numbers today??????


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 29, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Crap!!!!! I don't know what happened to my numbers today??????



Computer fart? Mine does that from time to time.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 29, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Computer fart? Mine does that from time to time.



 Good thought. Yea I have been mostly in the 6 to 8 thousand area and all of a sudden today I am in the 4xxx ppd? That's frigging nuts. 

Man I need to get this third cruncher put together and get working!!!!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 29, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Good thought. Yea I have been mostly in the 6 to 8 thousand area and all of a sudden today I am in the 4xxx ppd? That's frigging nuts.
> 
> Man I need to get this third cruncher put together and get working!!!!



LOL!!!  I need that mobo ASAP...gotcha covered prolly today or tomorrow


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 29, 2012)

Norton said:


> 18th WooHoo!!!   Still have the other cruncher to put online too
> 
> Mmmm Coffey!!! ......



You see, we are both in the top 20, best of both worlds.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Mar 29, 2012)

You need to get another rig running soon there captain, they're almost bumping you out of the top 20 now.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 29, 2012)

F150_Raptor said:


> You need to get another rig running soon there captain, they're almost bumping you out of the top 20 now.



LOL....I'm sure I'll be in the top 20 too once my new rig is together


----------



## Norton (Mar 29, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Get it going!



It's going 

Here's proof 






It's just starting out so I'm not pushing it til the weekend but I did unlock the 4th core on the 720BE and so far so good....


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 29, 2012)

Norton said:


> It's going
> 
> Here's proof
> 
> ...




 

Gimme a screenie of CPU-Z...I wanna see those sticks at 535.5Mhz each!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 29, 2012)

F150_Raptor said:


> You need to get another rig running soon there captain, they're almost bumping you out of the top 20 now.



If all goes well I should have eight cores online soon, additional.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 30, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> If all goes well I should have eight cores online soon, additional.


If there's anything you need for the build let us know. 






Isn't it Coffey time?


----------



## Norton (Mar 30, 2012)

Didn't see the pie so I'll give it a shot...

Coffey Time................ 













Congrats to ALL our crunchers


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 30, 2012)

Cool me and Norton In the top 20. 

Congrats all.


----------



## Daimus (Mar 30, 2012)

I am happy to be in the top 20 with great сrunchers.


----------



## Norton (Mar 30, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Cool me and Norton In the top 20.
> 
> Congrats all.





Daimus said:


> I am happy to be in the top 20 with great сrunchers.
> http://s019.radikal.ru/i608/1203/be/4f1a4d0bdea1.jpg



Honored to be in the Top 20 with you both 

#'s 18, 19, 20 pretty cool eh!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 30, 2012)

Norton said:


> Honored to be in the Top 20 with you both
> 
> #'s 18, 19, 20 pretty cool eh!



Watch out...I'm coming to get ya, coming to get ya, so shop around!


----------



## Norton (Mar 30, 2012)

Bring it on  

I've got some swapping around to do this weekend so my ppd will drop off a bit 

Looking good for tonight though with all 3 rigs going


----------



## KieX (Mar 30, 2012)

My lime pie is up for grabs from Monday. Going to shut down all the dedicated 2600K's for a week as I'll need that spare room for my sister who is visiting again. Will also give me a chance to clean out them crunchers, as some haven't seen a shutdown in over 3000 hours 

Since I'm not around here much atm, just wanted to say it was fantastic catching up on the past few pages. Our newest members (Norton, Madshot, Daimus...) are really keeping the place alive and still finding time to kick ass. Great work guys.


----------



## Norton (Mar 31, 2012)

KieX said:


> My lime pie is up for grabs from Monday. Going to shut down all the dedicated 2600K's for a week as I'll need that spare room for my sister who is visiting again. Will also give me a chance to clean out them crunchers, as some haven't seen a shutdown in over 3000 hours
> 
> Since I'm not around here much atm, just wanted to say it was fantastic catching up on the past few pages. Our newest members (Norton, Madshot, Daimus...) are really keeping the place alive and still finding time to kick ass. Great work guys.



Hey we're just having a little fun and getting some work done while we're at it .... much more fulfilling than arguing over which company makes the better graphics card 

Thanks for the kind words, means a lot. I won't speak for the others but I'm sure the sentiment is the same 

Now back to bizness... how do I get me a piece of that pie   

Hope your family time is enjoyable- your online family is here whenever you log back in


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 31, 2012)

My new cruncher will be on line sometime this evening. 


I'm in 19th now with another good upload to do.


----------



## Norton (Mar 31, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> My new cruncher will be on line sometime this evening.
> 
> 
> I'm in 19th now with another good upload to do.



I have a bunch of long jobs going that are about 50% completed... hopefully some of my pending validations will come in ahead of the deadline so I can hold onto 15th place


----------



## Norton (Mar 31, 2012)

Time for Pie!!!

and Coffey 

Someone else grab Milestones and Daily Numbers please


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 31, 2012)

Whoop 17th. Us newbs are getting some where now. And my new cruncher is coming online in a few. So tomorrow will be real good.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 31, 2012)

Norton said:


> Time for Pie!!!
> 
> and Coffey
> 
> ...



OMG best bedroom eyes ever!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 31, 2012)

She is beautiful woman I must say.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Apr 1, 2012)

*March 31, 2012*


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 1, 2012)

Wow just wow.


----------



## Norton (Apr 1, 2012)

In the Top 20 again- Awesome!!! 



brandonwh64 said:


> Its ok, I doubt I will ever come near even the top 20 LOLz



^^^ A blast from the past from a couple of months ago..... now brandonwh64 is a regular resident of the Top 20. Mad Shot and I are gunning to get in there now 

FYI- I'm going to keep my new rig online until Kiex has his rigs back to normal output... it's not much but every little bit helps. Will need to shut it down for updates/reconfigure in a couple of weeks


----------



## Norton (Apr 2, 2012)

Time for Pie .... and Coffey 











Congrats to All


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 2, 2012)

Thks Norton.  Looks like you found you're place on the team.

My Pie post is from not updating a rig in over three days.  Soory real pie eaters.


----------



## Norton (Apr 2, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> Thks Norton.  Looks like you found you're place on the team.
> 
> My Pie post is from not updating a rig in over three days.  Soory real pie eaters.



It looks like I've volunteered  NP I'll do the Pie for awhile... now we need some new blood for daily #'s and milestones


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 2, 2012)

Found out my Phenom II 940 was stuck in bios some how. Its back to crunching for now


----------



## Norton (Apr 3, 2012)

Time for Pie.... with Coffey













Congrats to all our Crunchers


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 3, 2012)

Congrats crunchers.


----------



## Norton (Apr 3, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Congrats crunchers.



Congrats Bud, back in the Top 20  

and to brandonwh64 for getting some pie


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 3, 2012)

It's about time but my numbers still seem to be down buy about 1k or so. Oh well it will be what it is. At least I am doing something to help. Wish I could do more. 

Thanks for the update buddy.


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 3, 2012)

very cool, Brandon got  a piece of pie!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 3, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> very cool, Brandon got  a piece of pie!!!!!!!!!!



OMG, my first PIE! I should atleast get some pie more often once this newest build is done!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 3, 2012)

The fight for pie is intensifying....


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 4, 2012)

Yes it is. And once I hit 88 cores and crank out 1 gigawatt of power out of my flux cap system, I will own the pie chart. lol


----------



## Norton (Apr 4, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Yes it is. And once I hit 88 cores and crank out 1 gigawatt of power out of my flux cap system, I will own the pie chart. lol



Don't you mean 1.21 gigawatts


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 4, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Yes it is. And once I hit 88 cores and crank out 1 gigawatt of power out of my flux cap system, I will own the pie chart. lol



WTF is a flux cap??? you mean a system that has capacitors??? FFS Mad....all systems have flux caps...wtf are goin on about?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 4, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> WTF is a flux cap??? you mean a system that has capacitors??? FFS Mad....all systems have flux caps...wtf are goin on about?


But I want 1 gigawatt from my flux caps.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 4, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> But I want 1 gigawatt from my flux caps.



Oh god mad....get drunk and start making sense for crying out loud!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 4, 2012)

Norton gets it.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 4, 2012)

Oh, I got it. But it's senseless, while ok it's fun and hee hee....Back to the topic at hand please.


----------



## Norton (Apr 4, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Oh, I got it. But it's senseless, while ok it's fun and hee hee....Back to the topic at hand please.



This is a little more productive (see link):

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=163557


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 4, 2012)

Norton said:


> This is a little more productive (see link):
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=163557



Still has nothing to do with pie results for the day.


----------



## Norton (Apr 4, 2012)

Time for Pie... 










Spoiler:  How about a little Coffey









Congrats to All our Cruncher's


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 4, 2012)

Geez, now that's some good Coffey!

Great job pie eaters!


----------



## Norton (Apr 5, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Geez, now that's some good Coffey!
> 
> Great job pie eaters!



FreeDC is running late tonight .. I'll post the pie and the stones as soon as they are ready


----------



## Norton (Apr 5, 2012)

*Time for Pie.*...
Early results- FreeDC didn't update 











Spoiler:  and Coffey


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks for the Coffey break Norton.

Great work pie eaters.


----------



## Norton (Apr 6, 2012)

Time for Pie.... 








Spoiler:  and... Coffey


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 6, 2012)

Great job everyone.


----------



## Norton (Apr 7, 2012)

*Time for Pie....* 









Spoiler:  and a little Coffey











*Great Job Everybody!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 7, 2012)

Great job fellow pie eaters.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 7, 2012)

Keep up the great work!


----------



## Norton (Apr 8, 2012)

Time for pie..... 








Spoiler:  and Coffey


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 8, 2012)

We in the pie now. Great job guys !!!!


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 8, 2012)

must fight urge to bite buttons off.  Um I mean great crunching team.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 8, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> must fight urge to bite buttons off.  Um I mean great crunching team.



I hate having to click on a thumb nail to get some coffey. I say Fire Norton TO THE MOON!


----------



## Norton (Apr 8, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> I hate having to click on a thumb nail to get some coffey. I say Fire Norton TO THE MOON!



Only cruncher's for TPU should be having Coffey so I put her under the button only for them/us. Honor system though- can't lock the button


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 8, 2012)

Ok nipples and blue eyes aside. I will welcome the new format.

I'm not sure why I'm even reading these posts anymore.


----------



## popswala (Apr 8, 2012)

If i had the money to get the stuff to finish a few pc's I could prob have some pie to. I love pie lol. I have a bunch of pc's but of course there missing parts.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 8, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Ok nipples and blue eyes aside. I will welcome the new format.
> 
> I'm not sure why I'm even reading these posts anymore.




Would you like something other then Coffey sir?



popswala said:


> If i had the money to get the stuff to finish a few pc's I could prob have some pie to. I love pie lol. I have a bunch of pc's but of course there missing parts.


What kind of parts you need there popswala?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 8, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Would you like something other then Coffey sir?



Yes, a Wide shot of her...not a thumbnail.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 8, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Yes, a Wide shot of her...not a thumbnail.



Hell I don't care about having to click the thumbnail. I want's moar better shots of her. Google says I can't have them.


----------



## popswala (Apr 8, 2012)

I got a 1156 board waiting for a cpu. I was able to get everything else before the economy hit me  . I was planning a 860-875k or somewhere in there to really crunch on. heck you can see buy my phantom log in sig that I started on it. It was going to be my first intel build. All the modding was coming from all the reading I've done on here along with the input of fello tpu'ers.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 8, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Hell I don't care about having to click the thumbnail. I want's moar better shots of her. Google says I can't have them.



Take your google seetings off moderate safe search.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 8, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Take your google seetings off moderate safe search.



I did. It still didn't remove anymore of her clothes.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 8, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I did. It still didn't remove anymore of her clothes.


----------



## Norton (Apr 8, 2012)

popswala said:


> I got a 1156 board waiting for a cpu. I was able to get everything else before the economy hit me  . I was planning a 860-875k or somewhere in there to really crunch on. heck you can see buy my phantom log in sig that I started on it. It was going to be my first intel build. All the modding was coming from all the reading I've done on here along with the input of fello tpu'ers.



Post in the Crunchers Helping Crunchers thread with a list of the possible systems you may be able to build.... parts you have, parts you need, etc.. Maybe someone can help you finish a rig and likewise you may be able to do the same for someone else


----------



## Norton (Apr 9, 2012)

Time for Pie..... 











Spoiler:  and Coffey











Congrats to All of our Cruncher's


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 9, 2012)

Great job fellow crunchers.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 9, 2012)

My numbers may dip until these changes are done. bare with me LOL


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 9, 2012)

That's okay Brandon. I don't mind filling in your spot. 

What kind of numbers are you getting from that I7?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 9, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> That's okay Brandon. I don't mind filling in your spot.
> 
> What kind of numbers are you getting from that I7?



I dont crunch my I7. I just have these

1055T 6core
940BE 4core
Athlon 4core
Athlon 2core
G440 1core


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 9, 2012)

Damn I was looking for some real world numbers. From what I see they get around 6k ppd.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 9, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Damn I was looking for some real world numbers. From what I see they get around 6k ppd.



They do quite well due to the 8 threads


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 9, 2012)

Hmm, I'm trying to figure out why my #'s have been a bit on the low side lately.  Checked and none have errors/aborted/etc, so not sure what's going on.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 9, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hmm, I'm trying to figure out why my #'s have been a bit on the low side lately.  Checked and none have errors/aborted/etc, so not sure what's going on.



same thing here. last week I was getting like 10K one day then the next I would get 6K?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 9, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> same thing here. last week I was getting like 10K one day then the next I would get 6K?



Guess I'll monitor a bit more before whining again.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 10, 2012)

Same thing here. To the point I questioned the x4 build as it seem to not make a difference. Now my numbers have been up for the last 2 days or so. I had one system down yesterday and another errored out all day today. So I figured thats why my numbers are low today. I'll also be keeping a close eye.


----------



## Norton (Apr 10, 2012)

Time for Pie..... 










Spoiler:  and some Coffey











Congrats to All of our Cruncher's


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 10, 2012)

Great job guys


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 10, 2012)

Glad to see some new names these last days/weeks up in the pie chart and top 20.


----------



## KieX (Apr 10, 2012)

All my 2600K's are back up and running. Time to play, minhund!


----------



## Norton (Apr 11, 2012)

Time for Pie....... 









Spoiler:  and some Coffey (click me)>>>>











Congrats to All of our Cruncher's


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 11, 2012)

Great job Pie Guys.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 11, 2012)

KieX said:


> All my 2600K's are back up and running. Time to play, minhund!



Welcome back my friend!


----------



## Mydog (Apr 11, 2012)

KieX said:


> All my 2600K's are back up and running. Time to play, minhund!



One of my 2600K is down but the remaining 80 threads are crunching so bring it on 

PS! I might be putting on another "small" rig very soon.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 11, 2012)

Mydog said:


> One of my 2600K is down but the remaining 80 threads are crunching so bring it on
> 
> PS! I might be putting on another "small" rig very soon.



What does that "small" rig consist of?


----------



## Mydog (Apr 11, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> What does that "small" rig consist of?



32 threads


----------



## KieX (Apr 11, 2012)

Mydog said:


> 32 threads



There I was celebrating this morning's update with 25k to your 23K and then saw this.  Sounds like someone has dual Xeon E5 octo-cores to play with. Lime pie is all yours then, but I can't wait to see what they're capable of... who knows what I've been working so hard for


----------



## Norton (Apr 12, 2012)

Time for Pie...... 










Spoiler:  and a little Coffey >>>>>











Congrats to All of our Cruncher's


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 12, 2012)

Mydog said:


> 32 threads



Small indeed


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 12, 2012)

My Athlon X2 dual core keeps locking up, I don't know what the issue is but I am thinking 512MB is not enough ram cause sometimes it gets hit with over 75% mem usage.

I may either look for more ram to see if that helps or just part it in hopes for my I3-2100 fund LOL


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 12, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> My Athlon X2 dual core keeps locking up, I don't know what the issue is but I am thinking 512MB is not enough ram cause sometimes it gets hit with over 75% mem usage.
> 
> I may either look for more ram to see if that helps or just part it in hopes for my I3-2100 fund LOL



What kinda RAM you looking for, I'll see if I have something laying around.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 12, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> What kinda RAM you looking for, I'll see if I have something laying around.



Id like to find atleast 2x1GB DDR2 667 or 800


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 12, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Id like to find atleast 2x1GB DDR2 667 or 800



I only got one good stick of DDR2, I believe 800.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 12, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> I only got one good stick of DDR2, I believe 800.



Hmm I may just look around. I will shut this cruncher down until I figure out something. 

Thanks CP


----------



## Norton (Apr 13, 2012)

Time for Pie..... 










Spoiler:  and Coffey>>>











Congrats to All of our Cruncher's


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 13, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Hmm I may just look around. I will shut this cruncher down until I figure out something.
> 
> Thanks CP



Just let me know bro.  



GREAT JOB PIE EATERS!  But, I might just be making a presence in the top 20 at least again.  My 2600K has been at 3.8 GHz for a while now, that's why my #'s dropped a lot.  But thanks to Twilyth, I got an i7 heading my way.  God I love TPU!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 14, 2012)

Time for Pie.....





Congrats to Daimus for making top 20!!!! 






I'll spoil her Norton 







Congrats to All of our Cruncher's


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 14, 2012)

Congrats all


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 14, 2012)

Mmmmmm Coffey time   Great job fellas!


----------



## Norton (Apr 15, 2012)

Time for Pie...... 









and some Coffey 





Congrats to All of our Cruncher's


----------



## popswala (Apr 15, 2012)

I'll never have me some fresh pie with some Hott Coffey


----------



## Norton (Apr 15, 2012)

popswala said:


> I'll never have me some fresh pie with some Hott Coffey



It's a *Team* effort- just do your best and enjoy the Coffey


----------



## popswala (Apr 15, 2012)

i know. I'm proud to be apart of tpu and every lil bit counts. thanks


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 15, 2012)

popswala said:


> i know. I'm proud to be apart of tpu and every lil bit counts. thanks



I had cherry pie a few times but things change.  I hope to ship the board out to you on the 27th.( My birthday day by the way. )


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 15, 2012)

Congrats guys. 

@ pops, I will share my slice of pie with you. lol


----------



## popswala (Apr 15, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> I had cherry pie a few times but things change.  I hope to ship the board out to you on the 27th.( My birthday day by the way. )



I'll have to remember to wish you a happy b-day come then. Thanks again man.



ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> @ pops, I will share my slice of pie with you. lol



thanks. Is it still warm? lol. I'll need a tall thermos full of Hott Coffey


----------



## Norton (Apr 16, 2012)

Time for Pie...... 









mmmm!!! and the Coffey 





Congrats to All of our Cruncher's


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm so close to the top ten yet so far. Probably will be the closes I get for awhile. lol


Great Job guys.


----------



## Norton (Apr 16, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I'm so close to the top ten yet so far. Probably will be the closes I get for awhile. lol
> 
> 
> Great Job guys.



Will be great for team TPU when 10k points barely gets a spot in the Top 20 

Sorry guys my numbers are off today... had to reset all of the jobs on one machine due BOINC manager glitching out on me (lost 7 good size jobs in progress/completed)


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 16, 2012)

You'll be back to normal on a couple days. I have noticed it takes a couple days to recover from down time.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 16, 2012)

Im thinking my cruncher at work is down cause I only put in barely over 6K sat and sunday... I know all crunchers at home are working.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 16, 2012)

I think something is wrong with mine. My numbers are way up.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 16, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I think something is wrong with mine. My numbers are way up.



I usually hit 9K but something is not right


----------



## Norton (Apr 16, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I usually hit 9K but something is not right



Maybe your work rig just didn't upload its work?

Just checked one of my rigs from WCG- It's throwing errors out like crazy  Looks like I'm getting one good result followed by at least two errors... now I have 2 pages of errors. I don't know what's going on, it was running fine


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 16, 2012)

Norton, is the rig overclocked? If so, stability.  Did the time/date change in Windows unexpectedly? Just a couple of things to look into.


----------



## Norton (Apr 16, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Norton, is the rig overclocked? If so, stability.  Did the time/date change in Windows unexpectedly? Just a couple of things to look into.



I just noticed it happening so I will need to check further for the cause when I get home

It is OC'd (960T running at 3.6Ghz/2400NB) but it was running well. Two things I did notice:
1- it was running a little warmer than usual yesterday (50C vs 46C) but was warmer in the house
2- screen coming off of screen saver was different (don't know how to describe- screen where you click user name to return to desktop???) maybe windows forced a restart for updating

Will know more later when I get off of work- Thx

*** UPDATE- it's still returning errors but since it's still communicating I reconfigured the profile and dropped CPU usage to 70% thru WCG. Will this change the local settings upon next communication? ***


----------



## Daimus (Apr 16, 2012)

Norton said:


> screen coming off of screen saver was different (don't know how to describe- screen where you click user name to return to desktop???) maybe windows forced a restart for updating



Norton, this is similar to hibernation. It must be disabled. 

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/920730


----------



## Norton (Apr 16, 2012)

Daimus said:


> Norton, this is similar to hibernation. It must be disabled.
> 
> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/920730



It does seem like it but I had all of that stuff turned off. I'm thinking something changed in windows and hopefully it's just something minor (i.e. not a hardware problem)

Thanks


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 16, 2012)

Norton said:


> Maybe your work rig just didn't upload its work?
> 
> Just checked one of my rigs from WCG- It's throwing errors out like crazy  Looks like I'm getting one good result followed by at least two errors... now I have 2 pages of errors. I don't know what's going on, it was running fine



Figured out my issue norton. At work they did a firewall change and it messed with the wireless. Now I have to make a new wireless account for this machine FML!


----------



## Norton (Apr 16, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Figured out my issue norton. At work they did a firewall change and it messed with the wireless. Now I have to make a new wireless account for this machine FML!



People just gotta mess with stuff:shadedshu

I think mine has stabilized- haven't had an error post on WCG for the last hour so it's looking like changing the settings remotely back to 70% may have worked for now (crosses fingers/knocks wood/rubs rabbits foot)


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 17, 2012)

Glad you two got it straighten out.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 17, 2012)

Norton said:


> I just noticed it happening so I will need to check further for the cause when I get home
> 
> It is OC'd (960T running at 3.6Ghz/2400NB) but it was running well. Two things I did notice:
> 1- it was running a little warmer than usual yesterday (50C vs 46C) but was warmer in the house
> ...



AMD's and heat, same thing with my 1090T, any little bit hotter and it goes to shit.


----------



## Norton (Apr 17, 2012)

Time for pie! ........










and some Hot Coffey!! 





Congrats to All our crunchers


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 17, 2012)

Yes the Coffey is real hot tonight. Almost to hot.  

Great work fellow Pie munchers.


----------



## popswala (Apr 17, 2012)

looks like Coffey with a cherry on top lol

who is Coffey?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 17, 2012)

popswala said:


> looks like Coffey with a cherry on top lol
> 
> who is Coffey?



Susan Coffey

Anyhow, great job pie eaters


----------



## Norton (Apr 18, 2012)

*Time for Pie..... *








*and the Coffey *





*Congrats to All our Cruncher's *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 18, 2012)

Great job guys 

@Norton, looks like we may have found a permanent home in the top 20.


----------



## Norton (Apr 18, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Great job guys
> 
> @Norton, looks like we may have found a permanent home in the top 20.



Not me- I'm just visiting.... but like those inlaws that come in to stay "a few days", I may be there awhile


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 18, 2012)

Norton said:


> Not me- I'm just visiting.... but like those inlaws that come in to stay "a few days", I may be there awhile



Heh   Thats right.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 18, 2012)

Great job to all the new members in the top 20.  Tonights Coffey was very hot! 

I received my i7 board/CPU today, so let's see if we change up that top 20 a bit.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 18, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Great job to all the new members in the top 20.  Tonights Coffey was very hot!
> 
> I received my i7 board/CPU today, so let's see if we change up that top 20 a bit.



LOL CP, I burnt my lip!


----------



## Phusius (Apr 18, 2012)

off topic- chicken patty I love your name and picture, I can't stop laughing... also makes me kind of hungry, i like those cheap chicken patties.  xD


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 18, 2012)

Phusius said:


> off topic- chicken patty I love your name and picture, I can't stop laughing... also makes me kind of hungry, i like those cheap chicken patties.  xD



So why not crunch in the name of Chicken Patty???


----------



## F150_Raptor (Apr 18, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> I received my i7 board/CPU today, so let's see if we change up that top 20 a bit.



We're going to need it, MStenholm and I only have 3 weeks left before the cloud wants to start billing for it's usage.  I figure we'll lose at least 50,000 ppd between the 2 of us.  

I might have to build a new rig.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 18, 2012)

F150_Raptor said:


> I might have to build a new rig.



Build log Build log puleeeeeeze!!!!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 18, 2012)

Came in to work again today to find the cruncher offline. I may have to move it home


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 18, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Came in to work again today to find the cruncher offline. I may have to move it home



That would be a good move.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 18, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> That would be a good move.



It would put me back up to getting 9K, I got half points yesterday and the day before due to the wireless network here at work crapping out.

I also may change the host name and setup the windows firewall to be SUPER protective so they can not see what the machine is.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Apr 18, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Build log Build log puleeeeeeze!!!!



I said might, not a definate yet.  Still have some time for figuring.


----------



## Norton (Apr 18, 2012)

If anyone has a Thuban or 2 idle that I can pick up I should be able to get to near or over 10k ppd with my rigs

Can put the 960T and the 720BE into something cheap and pick up another 3-4k ppd on top of that (working on a secure remote location for a rig or two ).... or see if anyone needs them.

*** EDIT- I have ready access to 2 things- secure locations and power (at least 4 sites) but am lacking rigs and network access, which I'm working on***


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 18, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> It would put me back up to getting 9K, I got half points yesterday and the day before due to the wireless network here at work crapping out.
> 
> I also may change the host name and setup the windows firewall to be SUPER protective so they can not see what the machine is.



Well judging by your ppd in Free DC so far today it looks like you might be on par for 9k 



F150_Raptor said:


> I said might, not a definate yet.  Still have some time for figuring.



Well, I am building, I am sure that this new build will put me in contention for a top 20! 

My build log is in my siggy for those who care and guess what????? The MO/BO from stinger is supposed to show up today!!!!!


----------



## Norton (Apr 18, 2012)

Excellent!!!

Good luck with the build 

Does this mean you will have 2 rigs running WCG? what's the final setup on them?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 18, 2012)

Norton said:


> Excellent!!!
> 
> Good luck with the build
> 
> Does this mean you will have 2 rigs running WCG? what's the final setup on them?



Well my current one as you know in my system specs and well my build is listed in my first post of my log. I will be running the FX 8150 if all goes well with the Formula IV Extreme. Yes it will be overclocked and running boinc while I'm at work and not gaming.

Like we said, I will be up to 14 cores.


----------



## Norton (Apr 18, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Well my current one as you know in my system specs and well my build is listed in my first post of my log. I will be running the FX 8150 if all goes well with the Formula IV Extreme. Yes it will be overclocked and running boinc while I'm at work and not gaming.
> 
> Like we said, I will be up to 14 cores.



  I saw the spec listing in your log but was just wondering whether the 7970's were still going in the new build or if you were swapping them out with the 6870's in your existing rig, HDD and ram choices, etc...

Isn't there a beta bios available to run an 8150 in the board in your sig too?

Thanks for the info


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 19, 2012)

Norton said:


> I saw the spec listing in your log but was just wondering whether the 7970's were still going in the new build or if you were swapping them out with the 6870's in your existing rig, HDD and ram choices, etc...
> 
> Isn't there a beta bios available to run an 8150 in the board in your sig too?
> 
> Thanks for the info




Yup....I just got the board delivered from Stinger just now....removed my 1055T and TT cooler and installed it on the board on my test bench (AKA Computer chair) with my 6870...you think I'm going to buy a 7970 for a new rig that I'm building and not put it in my current rig???? Anywho....I put the 6870 on it plugged my OCZ power supply in....used a dime for the start button a ALIT she did!!!!!!! 

Yes though Norton you are right 3 weeks from now I am flashing the bios to accept the  FX 8150. Then I'll put you to shame 

Oh, PS: After I build this I will add another 7970.


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 19, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Yup....I just got the board delivered from Stinger just now....removed my 1055T and TT cooler and installed it on the board on my test bench (AKA Computer chair) with my 6870...you think I'm going to buy a 7970 for a new rig that I'm building and not put it in my current rig???? Anywho....I put the 6870 on it plugged my OCZ power supply in....used a dime for the start button a ALIT she did!!!!!!!
> 
> Yes though Norton you are right 3 weeks from now I am flashing the bios to accept the  FX 8150. Then I'll put you to shame
> 
> Oh, PS: After I build this I will add another 7970.



 dude, you didn't need to jump the pins.  Down on the lower right hand side of the motherboard is a start and reset button built into the board just for enthusiasts like us.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 19, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> dude, you didn't need to jump the pins.  Down on the lower right hand side of the motherboard is a start and reset button built into the board just for enthusiasts like us.



I like dimes...they work for noObs  like me okay???


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 19, 2012)

If all goes well I will be up to 22 cores within a week.  Then I will be in contention for a permanent spot in the top 20


----------



## Norton (Apr 19, 2012)

*Time for Pie..... 
*








*and the Coffey *





*Congrats to All our Cruncher's*


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 19, 2012)

That is one nice cup of Coffey there Norton


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 19, 2012)

Norton said:


> *Time for Pie.....
> *http://img.techpowerup.org/120418/Top 10 041812.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120418/top 20 041812.jpg
> *and the Coffey *
> ...




Now that's nice Coffey!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 19, 2012)

^Indeed!  Great job fellas.


----------



## Norton (Apr 20, 2012)

*Time for Pie*.... 








*and some nice Coffey to go with it *





Congrat's to All of our Cruncher's


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 20, 2012)

Good push by deathwish to make it into the top 20 chart lastnight.  Keep up the great work guys.


----------



## Norton (Apr 20, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Good push by deathwish to make it into the top 20 chart lastnight.  Keep up the great work guys.



A group of us are hitting the ppd good enough to break into the Top 100 real soon too!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 21, 2012)

You guys are doing a great job.


----------



## Norton (Apr 21, 2012)

Pie time (late better n' never) .... 








and some Coffey of course!!!





Congrats to All of our Cruncher's


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 21, 2012)

still bouncing in and out of the top 20 with a single 2600k 



CRUNCH ON CRUNCHERS


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 21, 2012)

That is some fine coffey.

Great work Barbaric and the rest of you all.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 21, 2012)

BarbaricSoul said:


> still bouncing in and out of the top 20 with a single 2600k
> 
> 
> 
> CRUNCH ON CRUNCHERS



Same here, just that I had backed it down to default clocks, just barely over that at 4GHz now.


----------



## Norton (Apr 22, 2012)

*Time for Pie!..... *








*and some hot Coffey with a little extra kick today *




*Congrats to All Today's Cruncher's *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 22, 2012)

Two for the price of one. Life is good.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 22, 2012)

Back for my 9K per day, Also the 2120 should be pushing me over 10K a day down


----------



## Zachary85 (Apr 22, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Two for the price of one. Life is good.



Hahaha, well life could be better for me.  I'm still dealing with an ugly divorce ....  and as if the divorce wasn't ugly enough, .... I could always post a picture of my soon (120 days) to be ex.   (sorry....I just can't do that to you guys )

  I don't post very often here, and the way things are going, it's likely to be even less for a while.   I might even have to shut down for a few months (and I mean until sept or oct for now)   Damn... what was I thinking back in 1997 when I said   "I DO"   to the chaplin ???

Live and learn I guess. 

I'll still lurk, and maybe crunch for awhile, but I do expect my numbers to drop off for a while.

Once bitten...twice shy 


I wonder if my Ralph Cramden (honey mooners) avatar is still associated with my account ...... one way to find out .....  I'll hit submit Reply


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 22, 2012)

^^  Now I know why I like being single.  You will be missed Zach PM me if you need to rant.


----------



## Norton (Apr 22, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your troubles there Ralphy boy. They say things work out for the best so I'm hoping that's the case for you.


----------



## popswala (Apr 22, 2012)

Sry bout that. It'll be a lil rough at the beginning but it gets easier when your free at last. You get us when you need us.


----------



## twilyth (Apr 22, 2012)

Good news and bad news folks.  The good news is that Freedc had a flashy new pie chart







The bad news is that you can no longer right click and upload.  You will now have to use a clipping tool, save and then upload.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 22, 2012)

twilyth said:


> Good news and bad news folks.  The good news is that Freedc had a flashy new pie chart
> 
> http://img526.imageshack.us/img526/9733/capturedsv.jpg
> 
> The bad news is that you can no longer right click and upload.  You will now have to use a clipping tool, save and then upload.




Thank goodness for the free TPU Image Hosting service! Hurrah!!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 22, 2012)

Hell it isn't even working on there site right now.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 22, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Same here, just that I had backed it down to default clocks, just barely over that at 4GHz now.



I'm currently running 4.4ghz, but I occasionally have to shut down WCG when doing other things that require CPU power.


----------



## Norton (Apr 23, 2012)

*Time for Pie... *








*and the Coffey!*





*Congrats to All of our Cruncher's 

AND to Daimus for his 1st pie of Pie *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 23, 2012)

Congrats guys.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 23, 2012)

GO 2120 GO! 13K  Now to get this 1055T to 4Ghz and I will be cruising for some pie!


----------



## Norton (Apr 23, 2012)

FYI- take a peek at what it took to get a Top 20 spot just a few months ago 



Spoiler:  Top 20 from 1/8/2012











I had nearly 6k today and it wasn't enough. Great job Team


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 23, 2012)

Norton said:


> FYI- take a peek at what it took to get a Top 20 spot just a few months ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got pie once but it was only for a day


----------



## msgclb (Apr 23, 2012)

twilyth said:


> Good news and bad news folks.  The good news is that Freedc had a flashy new pie chart
> *
> The bad news is that you can no longer right click and upload.  You will now have to use a clipping tool, save and then upload.





Norton said:


> *Time for Pie... *



I noticed these new pie charts this afternoon.






If you move your mouse over the chart it will turn to a hand and then you can left click and get the above chart. 
You still need to use a clipping tool. To close the large chart just left click on the chart. 
Hopefully he'll add a right click and upload.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 23, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> GO 2120 GO! 13K  Now to get this 1055T to 4Ghz and I will be cruising for some pie!



I got mine at 3.5 Stable on air. If you can get it to 4Ghz stable please pm me on how you did it!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 23, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> I got mine at 3.5 Stable on air. If you can get it to 4Ghz stable please pm me on how you did it!



Hmmm I though thuban's were good clockers? Maybe MjMike can chime in and tell us if he ever OCed this chip.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 23, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Hmmm I though thuban's were good clockers? Maybe MjMike can chime in and tell us if he ever OCed this chip.



Well like i said i got this one on air and cooled with the big Typhoon VX...not lapped...and maybe I'd get better results with a different mo/bo I would imagine.


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 23, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Hmmm I though thuban's were good clockers? Maybe MjMike can chime in and tell us if he ever OCed this chip.



Only got 3.8 with that chip,  but hey I suck at overclocking.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 23, 2012)

Zachary85 said:


> Hahaha, well life could be better for me.  I'm still dealing with an ugly divorce ....  and as if the divorce wasn't ugly enough, .... I could always post a picture of my soon (120 days) to be ex.   (sorry....I just can't do that to you guys )
> 
> I don't post very often here, and the way things are going, it's likely to be even less for a while.   I might even have to shut down for a few months (and I mean until sept or oct for now)   Damn... what was I thinking back in 1997 when I said   "I DO"   to the chaplin ???
> 
> ...



Sorry about your troubles man, you can also shoot me a message if you need to talk man.  



BarbaricSoul said:


> I'm currently running 4.4ghz, but I occasionally have to shut down WCG when doing other things that require CPU power.



I had it at 4.5 GHz, but I think I finally figured out my issues which were RAM related.  I know before even 4.0 GHz would crash, it hasn't crashed yet, so I'll do some further testing before bumping it up again.



Norton said:


> FYI- take a peek at what it took to get a Top 20 spot just a few months ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We've came a long way, in very little time!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 23, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> Only got 3.8 with that chip,  but hey I suck at overclocking.



Thanks mike! I will do some testing soon. I have been just busy with other things going on around my home.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 23, 2012)

Hopefully I'll be able to work out a deal with Fitseries for the 2600k/Z68 motherboard he's trying to sell. That will be a full time cruncher if I get it. Then I'll be trying for the top 10.


----------



## drkshdwltng (Apr 24, 2012)

Just unlocked my AII X3 455 to a Phenom II X4 on my dedicated cruncher.  I'm hoping its enough of a boost to keep me in the top twenty.


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 24, 2012)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Hopefully I'll be able to work out a deal with Fitseries for the 2600k/Z68 motherboard he's trying to sell. That will be a full time cruncher if I get it. Then I'll be trying for the top 10.



Barbaric, I just sent you a PM about something that you really need to check into man.


----------



## Norton (Apr 24, 2012)

*Time for Pie..... *








*and Coffey *





*Congrats to All of our Cruncher's *


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 24, 2012)

My browser doesn't display the charts 


EDIT: Looks like it's back to the old charts anyhow.


----------



## Norton (Apr 25, 2012)

Time for Pie...... 









and a Coffey _Break_ today! 





*Congrats to All our Crunchers!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 25, 2012)

Wow I like the change a lot. I mean a lot


----------



## Norton (Apr 26, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.....* 









*and a little more Coffey Break*


----------



## twilyth (Apr 26, 2012)

Norton said:


> *Time for Pie!.....*
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120425/Top 10 042512.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120425/top 20 042512.jpg
> *and a little more Coffey Break*
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120425/Coffey break 042512.jpg



Well, I'm finally up there with the big boys.  I should be over 30k pretty consistently from now on.  

I'm also on the hunt for a couple of LGA 2011 octo cores.  I had a line on 2 ES's but they were A4 steppings so I passed.  I'm hoping to get 2 E5-2687W equivalents, but I'll settle for pretty much anything decent.  That alone should put out close to 20k.  If I can swing that, I think I'll be done with building rigs for a while . . . . well, no promises.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 26, 2012)

Heh me and Norton switched places today. Told you man. LOL

Great job Guys


Nice twilyth they need more competition up top.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 26, 2012)

It's becoming pretty hard to get pie nowadays, but that's good.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 26, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> It's becoming pretty hard to get pie nowadays, but that's good.



Hope to be getting pie soon as that PSU arrives and 6 core goes back to 3.8Ghz


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 26, 2012)

I heard someone got you a PSU


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 26, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> I heard someone got you a PSU



Yes, the mad shot hooked me up


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 26, 2012)

I think you might have a spare PSU, just saying.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 26, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> I think you might have a spare PSU, just saying.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 26, 2012)

You'll figure it put all on your own. : D


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 26, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> You'll figure it put all on your own. : D



I guess I will have to do that LOL AHHAHAHAHHA


----------



## Norton (Apr 27, 2012)

*Time for Pie!..... *








*and back to Coffey!!! *





*Congrats to All our Crunchers!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 27, 2012)

Nice cup of Coffey there Norton.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 27, 2012)

11K come on PPD!!!! with the 2600K from Kiex and the OC of 3.8Ghz from 6 core I should atleast see 16KPPD


----------



## Norton (Apr 27, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> 11K come on PPD!!!! with the 2600K from Kiex and the OC of 3.8Ghz from 6 core I should atleast see 16KPPD



Sounds like someones going for Pie!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 27, 2012)

Hey Brandon I'm coming for you. I just figured out a new way to crunch and get 300 bizillion ppd. I am going to tune my x6 with dsm link and up the boost. LOL


----------



## Norton (Apr 27, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Hey Brandon I'm coming for you. I just figured out a new way to crunch and get 300 bizillion ppd. I am going to tune my x6 with dsm link and up the boost. LOL



and I'm going to double that cuz I got a flux capacitor....


Spoiler:  flux capacitor v2.0


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 27, 2012)

Crap, hey Brandon, Norton got us there as I forgot about the flux capacitor v2.0.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 27, 2012)

It looks like A Novice1 the original thread starter is camping with us. Welcome back Mate!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 27, 2012)

bogmali said:


> It looks like A Novice1 the original thread starter is camping with us. Welcome back Mate!



Indeed, definitely nice to have him back. 

Now that I'm feeling better, going to get that 2nd cruncher going hopefully before I go to bed. 

Alright, got the i7-950 online, so that's eight more threads.   

Let's see if that gets me back in the top 20!


----------



## A novice (Apr 27, 2012)

It's been a long time thanks for the welcome, I am glad to see my old armchair is still in the corner so I will make myself comfortable


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 27, 2012)

a novice said:


> it's been a long time thanks for the welcome, I am glad to see my old armchair is still in the corner so i will make myself comfortable



welcome back!


----------



## niko084 (Apr 27, 2012)

16K ppd... Last place for pie 
Wow, time to upgrade! 

Good job everyone!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 27, 2012)

Yep, it's getting damn hard to get some pie.

@anovice, that arm chair ain't going nowhere.  It'll always be there for you.


----------



## twilyth (Apr 27, 2012)

niko084 said:


> 16K ppd... Last place for pie
> Wow, time to upgrade!
> 
> Good job everyone!



It's madness - like the US and USSR in the 80's.  We need some sort of non-proliferation treaty . . . you know, as soon as I finish building my next server.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 27, 2012)

I remember when I got cherry pie with 3-4kppd.  Those were the days.


----------



## Norton (Apr 28, 2012)

*Time for Pie!! ......* 









*and the Coffey *





*Congrats to All of our Cruncher's!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 28, 2012)

That Coffey has some nice umm sugar cubes. 

Great work pie eaters.


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 28, 2012)

Must add great work for the 11 through 20.


----------



## Norton (Apr 29, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... *








*and some Coffey... Yes she's looking at you!!!*





*Congrats to All our Cruncher's!!!*  

*note- numbers are a little off today due to maintenance at WCG


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 29, 2012)

Wow I can't believe I made the top 20 today. 



Norton I "see" what you did there.


----------



## popswala (Apr 29, 2012)

I'll just have some coffey. I'm tryin to watch my figure (shes watchin my figure also) lol


----------



## Norton (Apr 30, 2012)

*Time for Pie!...... *








*....and Coffey*





*Congrats to All our Cruncher's!!! *


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 30, 2012)

Gimmie that pie!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 30, 2012)

Nice hot pie.


----------



## Norton (Apr 30, 2012)

Nice!! Brandon got some pie! 

... and a stone


----------



## Norton (May 1, 2012)

*Time for Pie!...*... 








*and Hot Coffey!*





*Congrats to All our Cruncher's!!! *


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 1, 2012)

Great job and great Coffey 

Looks like I'm in the top 20 again


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 1, 2012)

I had to shut a rig down last night.  Was making an annoying sound which seemed to be coming from the CPU fan.  Will check tonight, I cranked it back on before leaving for work.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 1, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> I had to shut a rig down last night.  Was making an annoying sound which seemed to be coming from the CPU fan.  Will check tonight, I cranked it back on before leaving for work.



Let us know if you get it back up!

I installed the new PSU and will be bumping my clocks back to 3.8Ghz tonight. I foresee MORE pie grabbing soon!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 1, 2012)

Yeah it's running, noise just didn't let me sleep.


----------



## Norton (May 1, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Let us know if you get it back up!
> 
> I installed the new PSU and will be bumping my clocks back to 3.8Ghz tonight. I foresee MORE pie grabbing soon!



I can haz pie too?


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 1, 2012)

We ain't greedy, we share.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 1, 2012)

Norton said:


> I can haz pie too?





Chicken Patty said:


> We ain't greedy, we share.



CP SPEAKS THE TRUTH! I will switch over my 6 core for you and help you get some pie if you want


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 1, 2012)

Hell yeah   I haven't done so in a while.  I want raise these #'s going for a bi longer then I can switch over to help someone as well.


----------



## Norton (May 1, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> CP SPEAKS THE TRUTH! I will switch over my 6 core for you and help you get some pie if you want





Chicken Patty said:


> Hell yeah   I haven't done so in a while.  I want roger these #'s going for a bi longer then I can switch over to help someone as well.



Thanks guys- I know it's done and thanks very much for the offer  but I need to earn my stripes...... at least til' my first million 

My pie will come..... got some solid planning ongoing


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 1, 2012)

Yes we haz plans


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 2, 2012)

I wouldn't mind helping out, once you guys hit your goals, if you wanna rack up a few points, let me know.  

Perhaps, we can help Arjai?


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 2, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> I wouldn't mind helping out, once you guys hit your goals, if you wanna rack up a few points, let me know.
> 
> Perhaps, we can help Arjai?



Yes we sure can


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 2, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> I wouldn't mind helping out, once you guys hit your goals, if you wanna rack up a few points, let me know.
> 
> Perhaps, we can help Arjai?



Cp I am pming you about that.


----------



## Norton (May 2, 2012)

I found a link to an old TPU front page news article for the Team back when we were gunning for 600th place....

http://www.techpowerup.com/91778/TechPowerUp-WCG-Team-Announcement.html

How about talking to the News dept to see if they will front page us once in awhile? May help guide some potential new members our way


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 2, 2012)

Norton said:


> I found a link to an old TPU front page news article for the Team back when we were gunning for 600th place....
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/91778/TechPowerUp-WCG-Team-Announcement.html
> 
> How about talking to the News dept to see if they will front page us once in awhile? May help guide some potential new members our way



That's a good ideal Norton.


----------



## Norton (May 2, 2012)

*Time for Pie!..... *









*and Coffey... *





*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 2, 2012)

Norton said:


> I found a link to an old TPU front page news article for the Team back when we were gunning for 600th place....
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/91778/TechPowerUp-WCG-Team-Announcement.html
> 
> How about talking to the News dept to see if they will front page us once in awhile? May help guide some potential new members our way



I believe we tried a while back and didn't get nowhere, probably not enough follow up.  I'll give it a go!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 2, 2012)

Just picked up a I7 860 cpu yesterday as the base to build a cruncher rig with. I want some pie too.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 2, 2012)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Just picked up a I7 860 cpu yesterday as the base to build a cruncher rig with. I want some pie too.



Hell yea! Those chips are AWESOME!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 2, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Hell yea! Those chips are AWESOME!



and you were joking me about my CL browser window being open in that screenshot the other day. That open window got me this 860 for $125.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 2, 2012)

Awesome Barbaric, can't wait till its up and running.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 2, 2012)

BarbaricSoul said:


> and you were joking me about my CL browser window being open in that screenshot the other day. That open window got me this 860 for $125.



I was just making fun of CL's peace sign icon HAHA wished they would come up with a cool logo or something HAHAH


----------



## Norton (May 3, 2012)

*Time for Pie!......* 








and some Hot Coffey! 




*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!*


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 3, 2012)

Great job pie eaters!  I had no net for most part of the day, I could have made it much higher, but I wasn't able to update.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 3, 2012)

Damn competition is heating up. 20th place at 7400. wow


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 3, 2012)

Yep, top 20 is on fire!


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 3, 2012)

Still knocking at that PIE door! With my OCed 6 core, I should see a bump enough to get pie more often. Hope I start seeing it soon


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 3, 2012)

It's been a while for me man, you guys have totally rocked it these last couple of months!


----------



## Norton (May 3, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Damn competition is heating up. 20th place at 7400. wow



That's me... I may not have pie but I'm closest to the Coffey


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 3, 2012)

^ lucky bastard


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 4, 2012)

Norton said:


> That's me... I may not have pie but I'm closest to the Coffey



Damn you are totally right. Screw the pie I want 20th place.


----------



## Norton (May 4, 2012)

*Time for Pie!..... *








*and a little Coffey Break Today *




*Congrats to All our Crunchers!!! *  

@brandonwh64 1 million milestone and pie... awesome!!!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 4, 2012)

Nice break from Coffey there Norton.


----------



## popswala (May 4, 2012)

Great job guys. You all are just moving right along. Can you see me back here? I'm the lil guy on the right waving. lol


----------



## Norton (May 4, 2012)

popswala said:


> Great job guys. You all are just moving right along. Can you see me back here? I'm the lil guy on the right waving. lol



You're doing great pops.... on track for a half mil by next week


----------



## popswala (May 4, 2012)

Knocking on wood nothing bad happens by then lol


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 4, 2012)

Norton said:


> *Time for Pie!..... *
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120503/Top 10 050312.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120503/top 20 050312.jpg
> *and a little Coffey Break Today *
> ...




Some pie and finally 1 Mil!!! As I mentioned in the other thread! I AM BLESSED TO BE APART OF THIS TEAM!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 4, 2012)

Great work there brandon.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 4, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Some pie and finally 1 Mil!!! As I mentioned in the other thread! I AM BLESSED TO BE APART OF THIS TEAM!



Blessed is an understatement if you ask me


----------



## Norton (May 5, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... *









*and Coffey!*




*Congrats to All our Crunchers!!!*


----------



## popswala (May 5, 2012)

This is a great team to be apart of. You guys are great. I enjoy shootin the breeze with all ya.


----------



## Norton (May 5, 2012)

Congrats to the Captain for getting back on the pie 

and to Mad Shot for getting closest to the Coffey


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 5, 2012)

He he I'm the lucky one today. Atleast the system went down at just the right time to get me right Next to the hot Coffey.


----------



## mjkmike (May 5, 2012)

Thanks for all the hard work posting Norton.  Like the Coffey and the decafe.


----------



## Norton (May 6, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... *








*and a nice Coffey Break!* 





*Congrats to All of our Cruncher's !!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 6, 2012)

Now talk about close. 4 points separate 19th and 20th place.


----------



## Norton (May 6, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Now talk about close. 4 points separate 19th and 20th place.



I missed the Coffey Break by 4 pts? :shadedshu


----------



## mjkmike (May 6, 2012)

Wait I still have pie? MY two best crunchers didn't report?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 6, 2012)

Norton said:


> I missed the Coffey Break by 4 pts? :shadedshu



I can haz it two nights in a row. lol





mjkmike said:


> Wait I still have pie? MY two best crunchers didn't report?



You know what that means mike. You don't need those 2, so you can just send them over here.


----------



## twilyth (May 6, 2012)

Norton said:


> I missed the Coffey Break by 4 pts? :shadedshu



Pie is really more a state of mind than anything else - unless you don't have any. 

I'm sorry, I guess that was a little cold. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, who am I kidding?


----------



## Norton (May 7, 2012)

*Time for pie..... *








*and Coffey...*





*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 7, 2012)

And Norton is on top of the Coffey tonight.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 7, 2012)

Me and CP swapping blows for PIE!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 7, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Me and CP swapping blows for PIE!



Yeah man, but that was because I had no net for almost a whole day.  Once my #'s go down and level out a bit, you should easily beat me to the pie.   Still it was fun.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 7, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah man, but that was because I had no net for almost a whole day.  Once my #'s go down and level out a bit, you should easily beat me to the pie.   Still it was fun.



Im kinda doubting the stability of my 6 core OC. I checked it last thursday and it has rebooted sometime during the week but I checked sunday and it says the up time was 3 days and 3 hours so I am just wondering if its stable. I think once I get the board from Jr it will be alot better


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 8, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Im kinda doubting the stability of my 6 core OC. I checked it last thursday and it has rebooted sometime during the week but I checked sunday and it says the up time was 3 days and 3 hours so I am just wondering if its stable. I think once I get the board from Jr it will be alot better



Back it down a bit now.  Have you checked to see if it has errored any WU's?


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 8, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Back it down a bit now.  Have you checked to see if it has errored any WU's?



Were would it show errors?


----------



## Norton (May 8, 2012)

*Time for pie!...... *








*...and Coffey!*





*Congrats to All our Cruncher's!!! *--


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 8, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Were would it show errors?



the WCG site, log in and go to "results status"  check there you can sort by "error" or other categories.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 8, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> the WCG site, log in and go to "results status"  check there you can sort by "error" or other categories.



These are the only errors I have? Is this bad? It seems to be mainly on my Athlon X4 at work


----------



## Norton (May 8, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> These are the only errors I have? Is this bad? It seems to be mainly on my Athlon X4 at work
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120508/errors.png



That's not terrible but if you want to reduce the number of errors to near zero you can watch for patterns of errors vs machine and drop any specific projects from machines that causing them. 

One of my rigs doesn't like the Clean Energy Project phase II so I ended up dropping that project from the profile list for that machine. I had 3 pages of errors at one time but the list evaporates eventually...after 2-3 weeks they should start dropping off the error list.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 8, 2012)

To the title of the thread :



Nope


----------



## Norton (May 9, 2012)

*Do you haz Pie?.... *




*or a Top 20 spot?*





*and a small token for our missing Pie guy *





*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! * 
*note- FreeDC didn't completely update- will update later if FreeDC produces an additional update*


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 10, 2012)

no pie today?


----------



## Norton (May 10, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... *









*and some fresh Coffey! *




*Congrats to All of out Cruncher's!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 10, 2012)

I do love my hot cup of coffey every day.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 10, 2012)

Damn I got nudged out of pie again


----------



## Norton (May 10, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Damn I got nudged out of pie again



My new sig quote says it all


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 10, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> These are the only errors I have? Is this bad? It seems to be mainly on my Athlon X4 at work
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120508/errors.png



Sorry for the late reply, but no, you are not supposed to have any.  Gotta see why, in your case, probably overclock since you said your PC has restarted, right?


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 10, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Sorry for the late reply, but no, you are not supposed to have any.  Gotta see why, in your case, probably overclock since you said your PC has restarted, right?



The 6 core restarted not the athlon at work. It has been running over a month!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 10, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> The 6 core restarted not the athlon at work. It has been running over a month!



I would tone down your overclock on the athlon x4. errors are a clear sign of an unstable overclock.

Are you overclocking the memory on that rig too?


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 10, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> I would tone down your overclock on the athlon x4. errors are a clear sign of an unstable overclock.
> 
> Are you overclocking the memory on that rig too?



Nope just OCing the CPU. I can back down 100Mhz to see if it will fix it but the PC has been up over 30+ days with no stability issues


----------



## Norton (May 10, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Nope just OCing the CPU. I can back down 100Mhz to see if it will fix it but the PC has been up over 30+ days with no stability issues



I had to back down the 960T a bit last month. It was running a little too warm and I think that the heat and OC stability was the main source of the batch of errors I got. Now it's moving along at 100% vs 85% with the previous OC and is running cool.

It's actually running cooler this week than last week by 3-4C and with more output (same room temp, same OC, nothing else changed???)


----------



## Daimus (May 10, 2012)

Norton said:


> I had to back down the 960T a bit last month. It was running a little too warm and I think that the heat and OC stability was the main source of the batch of errors I got. Now it's moving along at 100% vs 85% with the previous OC and is running cool.
> 
> It's actually running cooler this week than last week by 3-4C and with more output (same room temp, same OC, nothing else changed???)



Voodoo magic?


----------



## popswala (May 10, 2012)

I just want some hott coffey with alot of sugar. Lol


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 11, 2012)

My x6 did a reboot in the middle of the night last night. I hears the start up tone and said what the hell? Turned the screen on and sure enough it was starting up. I guess it did a windows update. Ut been running fine before that and since.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 11, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> My x6 did a reboot in the middle of the night last night. I hears the start up tone and said what the hell? Turned the screen on and sure enough it was starting up. I guess it did a windows update. Ut been running fine before that and since.



I had a similar experience today! I was at work and went to the bathroom well while I was in there our power surged HARD! I got back to my desk after I herd maintenance running around like freaks wondering what happened (We generate a lot of power at my plant). When I get back to my desk I notice a lot of stuff was off due to the surge but my cruncher would NOT come back on! I freaked out thinking the surge took the PSU with it but after unplugging it and letting it dissipate it powered back up so now I am worried that it might have damaged it some  I guess only time will tell!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 11, 2012)

Damn sorry to hear that man. Mine I think was a simple windows update deal as it was the only system to reboot. The other 3 said running. Also the x6 is the only one besides the laptop running Win Vista.


----------



## Norton (May 11, 2012)

*Do you haz Pie?!?.... *




*or maybe a Top 20 spot?*




*Hot Coffey for All!* 




*Congrats to All of our Cruncher's!!! *


----------



## popswala (May 11, 2012)

mmmm, I love a tall hott cup of coffey. Great job everyone. Hopefully I'll be getting a piece of pie one day instead of the crumbs off the floor lol.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 11, 2012)

Another nice cup of Coffey.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 11, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Nope just OCing the CPU. I can back down 100Mhz to see if it will fix it but the PC has been up over 30+ days with no stability issues



I've had rigs run months, then start proving unstable afterwards.  WCG doesn't stress it as hard as prime or IBT, etc.  While it might take 2 hours to crash running IBT, it might take a month on WCG.  At least those are my findings over time.


----------



## stinger608 (May 11, 2012)

Bout tired of Coffey! Time for some Tea?


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 11, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> I've had rigs run months, then start proving unstable afterwards.  WCG doesn't stress it as hard as prime or IBT, etc.  While it might take 2 hours to crash running IBT, it might take a month on WCG.  At least those are my findings over time.



I will bump the voltage up alittle today to see if that helps any.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 11, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I will bump the voltage up alittle today to see if that helps any.



Let us know man.  It's weird but instability sometime shows really late.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 11, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Bout tired of Coffey! Time for some Tea?



Like Te'a Leoni


----------



## Norton (May 12, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Like Te'a Leoni





Spoiler:  r u sure about that?











Going to need to go back a few years... later T'ea hurts my eyes


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 12, 2012)

Norton said:


> Spoiler:  r u sure about that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Crack is a hell of a drug!


----------



## popswala (May 12, 2012)

Norton said:


> Spoiler:  r u sure about that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG, thats one of those pics you can't look away lol. Just steer at her eyes and you'll find yourself scrolling back to it. I can't look away.

Just imagine a 5-6 foot pic of her hanging on your wall. Think about it lol.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 12, 2012)

Norton said:


> Spoiler:  r u sure about that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes younger T'ea is nice.


----------



## Norton (May 12, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... *





*and the Top 20*




*and a little Coffey Break today ... *





*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 12, 2012)

You know can build 500 crunchers and yet Norton and I stay right at 50k total points apart. LOL 

Great job guys.


----------



## Norton (May 12, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> You know can build 500 crunchers and yet Norton and I stay right at 50k total points apart. LOL
> 
> Great job guys.



At some point we will both be sitting on the pie and most likely at a similar differential  

**EDIT- congrats to Azma666 for firing up and getting a stone and a piece of pie  **


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 12, 2012)

Yep buddy we will due to the fact we have very similar plans for future upgrades and builds.


----------



## Daimus (May 12, 2012)

I am in pursuit of ThE_MaD_ShOt and Norton


----------



## Norton (May 12, 2012)

Daimus said:


> I am in pursuit of ThE_MaD_ShOt and Norton



You're doing great  Remember to wave on the way past us 

but remember after you pass us, we will be in pursuit of you


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 12, 2012)

more pie getting for me LOL


----------



## theonedub (May 13, 2012)

Pie Time?! 






Lets not leave out the Top20  






Great work- next person to post must supply the nightly picture


----------



## hertz9753 (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Norton (May 13, 2012)

Thanks for posting!!!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 13, 2012)

theonedub said:


> Pie Time?!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120512/top10.jpg
> 
> ...



a single 2600k got 18th place, just wait until I get the I7 860 going also.


----------



## Daimus (May 13, 2012)

BarbaricSoul said:


> a single 2600k got 18th place



 a single FX-8120 got the place in the top20 too.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 13, 2012)

BarbaricSoul said:


> a single 2600k got 18th place, just wait until I get the I7 860 going also.





Daimus said:


> a single FX-8120 got the place in the top20 too.



Now both of you, Avitar applies. 



Great work there with single systems while the rest of us squeak in by our heels on multiple system running them as hard as possible.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 13, 2012)

Looks like I have a cruncher down somewhere due to only getting 9K. More than likely its the PC at work


----------



## Norton (May 14, 2012)

*Time for Pie..... *




and the Top 20




and a sweet Coffey Break! 




*Congrats to All or our Cruncher's!!! *


----------



## popswala (May 14, 2012)

My numbers this wkend are low. I know that without looking. I had a rig running but wasn't connected and I had to reinstall os on my new main rig. Was having problems with os hdd. It seems to be running better now that os is on diff drive. I did of course make sure I got boinc on here after drivers installed. Had to get back to crunchin'.


----------



## Norton (May 15, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... *




*and the Top 20 *




*How bout' some hot Coffey!*





*Congrats to All our Crunchers!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 15, 2012)

Daimus I am trying to get moving man and keep you from passing me. LOL 



Great work guys.


----------



## Daimus (May 15, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Daimus I am trying to get moving man and keep you from passing me. LOL



You are doing great. Can't catch up to you.


----------



## Norton (May 15, 2012)

Daimus said:


> You are doing great. Can't catch up to you.



You're catching up to both of us pretty quick and with that new 1075T rig going we will need to reconfigure to keep up with you.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 15, 2012)

^^^ Great time to blow some more cash.


----------



## Norton (May 15, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> ^^^ Great time to blow some more cash.



Cash?  what's this cash thing you speak of?


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 15, 2012)

What is it?


----------



## Daimus (May 15, 2012)

You both talk about what the money?


----------



## Norton (May 15, 2012)

Daimus said:


> You both talk about what the money?



Money is always welcome but sometimes hard to find 

If I had the cash to do it I would build a 48 core server like F_150 Raptor has!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 16, 2012)

Hell if I had some extra money I would atleast move the x4's to x6's but I am happy I am atleast where I am. It could be worse. I could be still running the 2 x2's


----------



## Norton (May 16, 2012)

*Time for Pie! ..... *





*Are you on our Top 20?* 




*and Coffey!*




*Congrats to All of our Cruncher's!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 16, 2012)

great numbers guys. I though my numbers where going to be shit to as my x6 didn't crunch for like 6 hrs today.


----------



## Daimus (May 16, 2012)

Where do you take pictures of this beautiful girl?
Is that a trade secret?


----------



## Norton (May 16, 2012)

Daimus said:


> Where do you take pictures of this beautiful girl?
> Is that a trade secret?



Susan Coffey (and lots of searching)


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 16, 2012)

Falling off the charts. I kinda feel sad but still pumping numbers in for a good cause over at F@H ChimpChallenge


----------



## Daimus (May 16, 2012)

Norton said:


> Susan Coffey (and lots of searching)



I see. Do not say about Susane. I'd like to meet her. I am intelligent and wealthy middle-aged man.

EDIT:
My wife said I should write.
This girl is beautiful. BUT I HAVE A FAMILY


----------



## Norton (May 16, 2012)

Doing some reconfiguring of my rigs- going for a piece of that Pie!! 

My numbers should go up pretty well over the next week or two


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 16, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Falling off the charts. I kinda feel sad but still pumping numbers in for a good cause over at F@H ChimpChallenge



Same here, I was on a roll.  But it's the least we can do, the F@H team provides great help when we need them, so returning the favor is the least we could do.


----------



## Norton (May 16, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Same here, I was on a roll.  But it's the least we can do, the F@H team provides great help when we need them, so returning the favor is the least we could do.



I was going to join in but the stuff I have to fold with couldn't fold laundry 

Will definitely be ready for next years challenge- will spend some time hunting down some folding gear once my rigs are reconfigured


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 16, 2012)

Norton said:


> I was going to join in but the stuff I have to fold with couldn't fold laundry
> 
> Will definitely be ready for next years challenge- will spend some time hunting down some folding gear once my rigs are reconfigured



I am going to do the same. Thinking I may setup one of my rigs to be a healty folder for next go around.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 16, 2012)

I have a spare Diablo 3 guest pass for a cruncher that needs it. First PM gets it but MUST be a cruncher


----------



## Norton (May 17, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... *





*and the Top 20!!!*





*of course some Coffey*






*Congrats to All our Cruncher's!!! *


----------



## popswala (May 17, 2012)

Just saw this and thought about putting it here lol


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 17, 2012)

Norton said:


> *Time for Pie!.... *
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120516/Top 10 051612.jpg
> 
> *and the Top 20!!!*
> ...



LOL looks like shes crapping in a field HAHAHAHHA


----------



## popswala (May 17, 2012)

Thats exactly the first thing that came to my mind also


----------



## Norton (May 17, 2012)

Couldn't resist.... this had to pop up, or pop out, sooner or later. 

With a post from someone with "Norton" as a user name it wasn't really a surprise. Was it?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Chicken Patty (May 17, 2012)

Norton said:


> I was going to join in but the stuff I have to fold with couldn't fold laundry
> 
> Will definitely be ready for next years challenge- will spend some time hunting down some folding gear once my rigs are reconfigured



I might actually leave my i7's folding a week or so after the CC is over.  I just want to see what kind of PPD they put out.  Once I switch them back, I'll get my GTX296 folding again.  Been a while!



popswala said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120516/Nerd Pi.jpeg
> 
> Just saw this and thought about putting it here lol


----------



## Daimus (May 17, 2012)

popswala said:


> Thats exactly the first thing that came to my mind also



This is the first, i thought. Thoughts converge.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 17, 2012)

I should be starting to get my pie tomorrow night. Got the I7 860 up and running last night(system specs for details). Now I just need a case and network adapter for it and it'll be running 24/7 with my 2600k system.

My numbers for today(the 17th) will be from the 860 alone. 2600k system isn't connected to the internet right this minute. Curious to see how it will do by it's self.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 17, 2012)

You should pump out about 7-8k PPD.  That more or less what I do with 16 threads crunching.  Or do you have more?


----------



## Norton (May 17, 2012)

BarbaricSoul said:


> I should be starting to get my pie tomorrow night. Got the I7 860 up and running last night(system specs for details). Now I just need a case and network adapter for it and it'll be running 24/7 with my 2600k system.
> 
> My numbers for today(the 17th) will be from the 860 alone. 2600k system isn't connected to the internet right this minute. Curious to see how it will do by it's self.



The pie is going to be *Nortonized* real soon!!!


----------



## Norton (May 18, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... *





*Our Top 20 Today*




*and some Hot Coffey *(not crapping in the weeds this time)... 





*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *


----------



## popswala (May 18, 2012)

aww, I don't get pie or cake for my bday. I knew i wasn't gettin any pie. one day.

Thanks for keepin us posted norton. Those numbers sure have come down some. Sure its due to chimp.


----------



## mjkmike (May 18, 2012)

popswala said:


> aww, I don't get pie or cake for my bday. I knew i wasn't gettin any pie. one day.
> 
> Thanks for keepin us posted norton. Those numbers sure have come down some. Sure its due to chimp.



Happy bday pop.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 18, 2012)

Happy b-day pops.


----------



## Norton (May 18, 2012)

popswala said:


> aww, I don't get pie or cake for my bday. I knew i wasn't gettin any pie. one day.
> 
> Thanks for keepin us posted norton. Those numbers sure have come down some. Sure its due to chimp.



Happy B-day pops- it's not cake or pie but it's still a goodie 



Spoiler: click me


----------



## popswala (May 18, 2012)

Mmm, I love cookies. Thanks Norton


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 18, 2012)

Norton, I might have some pye for you to post along with our pie.  I'll PM you later.


----------



## Norton (May 18, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Norton, I might have some pye for you to post along with our pie.  I'll PM you later.



pye? Do tell 

I also owe you a PM for on the project Mad Shot and I are working on


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 18, 2012)

Are you guys memebers of the CIA with all this covert talk HAHAHHAA


----------



## Norton (May 18, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Are you guys memebers of the CIA with all this covert talk HAHAHHAA



Patience youngster... All will be revealed soon enough!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 18, 2012)

Let me get home, need to get the pics in order to send you the PM.  .  pye for pie. 

Brandon, you'll know when the time is right


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 18, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Let me get home, need to get the pics in order to send you the PM.  .  pye for pie.
> 
> Brandon, you'll know when the time is right



HAHAHA well I am waiting in suspense  

LOLOLOL


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 18, 2012)




----------



## brandonwh64 (May 18, 2012)

I have to say this but I LOVE YOU GUYS! The first thing I do every morning is check the WCG subforum for all latest posts. I stay in here and if I go elsewhere in the forums I just check the latest posts on the main page. I am proud to be here and to put points down range in the name of TPU!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 18, 2012)

Sometimes I don't log on till I'm home because I dot want to be half way through new posts and stop.  Then an hot later the page refreshes and I missed posts.  I rather wait and catch them all.  

Days like today, it's slow at work and I can stay up to speed by just using my phone.  But sometimes reception in here sucks and I just can't view anything.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 18, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Sometimes I don't log on till I'm home because I dot want to be half way through new posts and stop.  Then an hot later the page refreshes and I missed posts.  I rather wait and catch them all.
> 
> Days like today, it's slow at work and I can stay up to speed by just using my phone.  But sometimes reception in here sucks and I just can't view anything.



Yea it sux's your work PC has TPU blocked. I would flip if I came in one day and TPU was blocked (which happened with other sites). Our global IT adds websites to the block list monthly. They now have EVERY game site blocked and GN.net is blocked as well. They block CNN for about two weeks until higher ups around the world complained that its BS to block a news site.


----------



## Norton (May 18, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I have to say this but I LOVE YOU GUYS! The first thing I do every morning is check the WCG subforum for all latest posts. I stay in here and if I go elsewhere in the forums I just check the latest posts on the main page. I am proud to be here and to put points down range in the name of TPU!




Well said and Double for me 

TPU WCG (Team and forum section) are a little slice of nice. A little fun ribbing once in a while and full of people helping others by crunching and helping others to crunch. Flame wars don't seem to come here and IF one ever did, the other members here wouldn't tolerate it anyway.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 18, 2012)

Yeah this forum really doesn't require any moderation (coming from a moderator LOL). We all got used to what we can and cannot do here and it works out.  We are a close family and this feeling is just awesome!


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 18, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah this forum really doesn't require any moderation (coming from a moderator LOL). We all got used to what we can and cannot do here and it works out.  We are a close family and this feeling is just awesome!



Yea I know we get close to the borderline when mad shot gets me talking about DSMs but that is a "just can't help myself" thing LOL


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 18, 2012)

I personally don't mind a few posts here and there about it, as long as its brief.  I think you guys know the limits.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 18, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> I personally don't mind a few posts here and there about it, as long as its brief.  I think you guys know the limits.



HAHAHA I know deep down you are itching to start posting about it too but we do have to stay on topic and thats what I like about it. Pumping out points for good causes.


----------



## Norton (May 18, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> HAHAHA I know deep down you are itching to start posting about it too but we do have to stay on topic and thats what I like about it. Pumping out points for good causes.



Find a way to get a DSM to crunch like F_150 Raptor's server and you can post about them as much as you like 

*** EDIT- really I gotta go! ***


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 18, 2012)

Yep. DSM's do have ECU's... Hmmm


----------



## F150_Raptor (May 18, 2012)

Here we go again with the DSM's (Doesnt Stay Moving)!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 18, 2012)

^ mine miracously does forint periods of time, weird heh?

My net is down again, loosing precious time!


----------



## mjkmike (May 18, 2012)

F150_Raptor said:


> Here we go again with the DSM's (Doesnt Stay Moving)!



Waiting for a pic of Coffey in a DSM.


----------



## stinger608 (May 18, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yea it sux's your work PC has TPU blocked. I would flip if I came in one day and TPU was blocked (which happened with other sites). Our global IT adds websites to the block list monthly. They now have EVERY game site blocked and GN.net is blocked as well. They block CNN for about two weeks until higher ups around the world complained that its BS to block a news site.



 Yea TPU isn't blocked where I work..............Due to the fact that I am the head of the IT for the business.  Of course I am the only IT person.


----------



## RAMMIE (May 18, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I have to say this but I LOVE YOU GUYS! The first thing I do every morning is check the WCG subforum for all latest posts. I stay in here and if I go elsewhere in the forums I just check the latest posts on the main page. I am proud to be here and to put points down range in the name of TPU!



Ya'll have a good thing going.Not many teams are as tightly knit as TPU.Keep up the great work TPU. 
Thumbs to Dave!One of the best captains around!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 18, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Yea TPU isn't blocked where I work..............Due to the fact that I am the head of the IT for the business.  Of course I am the only IT person.



Figures  



RAMMIE said:


> Ya'll have a good thing going.Not many teams are as tightly knit as TPU.Keep up the great work TPU.
> Thumbs to Dave!One of the best captains around!


Thank you sir, thank you for stopping by!  Hope all is well with you.


----------



## mjkmike (May 18, 2012)

RAMMIE said:


> Ya'll have a good thing going.Not many teams are as tightly knit as TPU.Keep up the great work TPU.
> Thumbs to Dave!One of the best captains around!



Keep up the great work at the team you are with.

The teams you help and the work you guys do is just wow.

PS is an old  friend of TPU crunching with you're team?


----------



## RAMMIE (May 19, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> Keep up the great work at the team you are with.
> 
> The teams you help and the work you guys do is just wow.
> 
> PS is an old  friend of TPU crunching with you're team?



If you mean XS I haven't crunched with them for a long time.They don't need any help!
I crunch with http://www.pcreview.co.uk nowadays.


----------



## RAMMIE (May 19, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Figures
> 
> 
> Thank you sir, thank you for stopping by!  Hope all is well with you.



All is well captain.


----------



## mjkmike (May 19, 2012)

RAMMIE said:


> If you mean XS I haven't crunched with them for a long time.They don't need any help!
> I crunch with http://www.pcreview.co.uk nowadays.



I was thinking that Twilyth may have joined you guys.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 19, 2012)

RAMMIE said:


> Ya'll have a good thing going.Not many teams are as tightly knit as TPU.Keep up the great work TPU.
> Thumbs to Dave!One of the best captains around!



Yeppers Rammie. We are pretty tight knit around here but we also welcome new crunchers with open arms. 



@ brandon, sit on your hands, you'll find out soon enough what we have brewing.


----------



## mjkmike (May 19, 2012)

Going out to play wish me luck team.  Crunch on and cruch harder.

And yes this is a great team.  We cry when you cry,  we hurt when you do,  and we all wish to end the fact that we need to crunch.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 19, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> @ brandon, sit on your hands, you'll find out soon enough what we have brewing.



i WILL JUST DRINK BEER INSTEAD lol WOW IM BUZZED


----------



## Norton (May 19, 2012)

*Time for Pie!..... *





*are you in the Top 20???*




*And a Coffey Break Today!*




*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *


----------



## Daimus (May 19, 2012)

I hope that i would become a permanent pie eater.


----------



## Daimus (May 19, 2012)

Lovely girl. Norton, where you find them? 
Each time getting better and better


----------



## Norton (May 19, 2012)

Daimus said:


> I hope that i would become a permanent pie eater.



Your rigs are doing great work! 



Daimus said:


> Lovely girl. Norton, where you find them?
> Each time getting better and better



I do a lot of hunting online/search engines to find the best I can for our Pie posts


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 19, 2012)

Norton said:


> I do a lot of hunting online/search engines to find the best I can for our Pie posts



And we do appreciate it Norton.


----------



## Daimus (May 19, 2012)

We really appreciate it, as just said Madshot ahead of me while I was searching for words.
Thanks Norton again


----------



## Norton (May 20, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... *




*Are you in the Top 20?*




*and... A nice Coffey Break for you*




*Congrats to All of our Cruncher's!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 20, 2012)

Wow I can't believe I got a piece of pie today. Hmmm who is having a bad crunching day? Damn must be Brandon.


----------



## Norton (May 20, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Wow I can't believe I got a piece of pie today. Hmmm who is having a bad crunching day? Damn must be Brandon.



Congrats on your piece of Pie!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 20, 2012)

Thanks Norton, I see lots of pie in your very near future. Maybe as early as tomorrow.   Things are ramping up nice for you.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 20, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Wow I can't believe I got a piece of pie today. Hmmm who is having a bad crunching day? Damn must be Brandon.



I have no PCs crunching.... only folding


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 20, 2012)

I figured as well.


----------



## Norton (May 21, 2012)

*Time for Pie!..... * 




*Are you in the Top 20?*




*A Coffey Break for All*





*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 21, 2012)

Congrats on the pie Norton


----------



## Norton (May 21, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Congrats on the pie Norton



I can haz pie after all 

Now to finish my reconfigure so I can stay there


----------



## mjkmike (May 21, 2012)

Again thanks for all the posts.

Yay for pie, I knew I slacked of on updating the rigs for something important.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 21, 2012)

I need to do something about pie, I'm like 60lbs now...


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 22, 2012)

Hell we are really getting some competition on the pie now.  Great fun.


----------



## Norton (May 22, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... *





*Are you in the Top 20?*




*and another Coffey Break Today!!!*




*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 22, 2012)

Wow I want moarz coffey breakz. Hubba hubba


----------



## Norton (May 22, 2012)

Missed the pie by less than 100 pts 

Would have made it in if the 960T system didn't do an update reboot while I was at work.... lost about 6 hrs crunching on it


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 22, 2012)

Damn, nice Coffey break!


----------



## Daimus (May 22, 2012)

Norton said:


> Missed the pie by less than 100 pts



Hopefully, next time you get pie, thanks to your new 8 cores, sir.
Congrats to all!


----------



## Norton (May 22, 2012)

Daimus said:


> Hopefully, next time you get pie, thanks to your new 8 cores, sir.
> Congrats to all!



Those FX 8 cores love to do this kind of work 

Together we form a nice tight group do we not:






Nice teamwork there I think!


----------



## Daimus (May 22, 2012)

It's true, I noticed a very serious competition for the tenth piece of cake. Less than 300 points between the three of us!  It's just wonderful!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 22, 2012)

Just call us the 10k club for now.


----------



## Norton (May 22, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Just call us the 10k club for now.



and the 5 star club soon!


----------



## Daimus (May 22, 2012)

Well guys, today I am not a competitor to both of you.
I have a whole bunch of pending validation results, nearly eight pages, so you'll play this piece of pie today without me. 
Good luck to both!


EDIT:

By the way, pay attention to FDC Stats at the moment


----------



## Norton (May 22, 2012)

Daimus said:


> Well guys, today I am not a competitor to both of you.
> I have a whole bunch of pending validation results, nearly eight pages, so you'll play this piece of pie today without me.
> Good luck to both!
> 
> ...



I have a feeling we'll still be running together for that Pie today 
  My 960T system will be off the pace a bit due to another overnight restart (damn those Vista updates - now fixed) and I have 5 pages of pendings.

We are running pretty close to each other aren't we!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 23, 2012)

Maybe this is a good time to kick start the battles thread again?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 23, 2012)

LOL Daimus has pulled us by almost 1k points so far today. We will see where the chips fall on the last update. But I think Daimus is getting the pie tonight.  But about the mid to end of next week it will be on. When that little package arrives. LOL .


----------



## popswala (May 23, 2012)

Man I wish I can get a hold of an fx cpu. Would love to crunch on it and just to have.

You guys are doing an awesome job though. Keep it up.


----------



## Arjai (May 23, 2012)

What's the address for the free dc results page?


----------



## Norton (May 23, 2012)

Arjai said:


> What's the address for the free dc results page?



http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175&sort=today


----------



## Norton (May 23, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... *




*Are you in the Top 20?*




*and a Hot Coffey Break for All!!!*





*Congrats to All of our Cruncher's!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 23, 2012)

Good lord. speechless.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 23, 2012)

Norton said:


> *Time for Pie!.... *
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120522/Top 10 052212.jpg
> *Are you in the Top 20?*
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120522/top 20 052212.jpg
> ...



Finally after like......   20 minutes of looking at your post, i finally saw the pie chart and top 20.  Took a while.

Nice to RAMMIE having a piece of that cherry pie... or half of it should I say.


----------



## Norton (May 24, 2012)

*Time fo Pie!... *




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*A Coffey Break for everyone!*





*Congrats to All of our Cruncher's *-


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 24, 2012)

Miss Theron emmm


----------



## Arjai (May 24, 2012)

Charlize was on Leno last night. She is still one of the most beautiful women on the planet, in my book!


----------



## Norton (May 25, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... 





Are you in our Top 20?




and a little more Coffey Break today!





Congrats to All of our Cruncher's!!!*


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 25, 2012)

And miss Beil is sweet love. Beautiful woman right there.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 25, 2012)

Norton said:


> *Time for Pie!....
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120524/Top 10 052412.jpg
> Are you in our Top 20?
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120524/top 20 052412.jpg
> ...



Holy crap, AZMA is kicking ass! 

...and yes, Jessica Biel is just amazing.  One of the most beautiful women if you ask me.


----------



## Norton (May 25, 2012)

Pie for me!  The smallest piece but still a piece none the less!


----------



## Daimus (May 25, 2012)

We wish you all the pieces of a bigger and constantly!


----------



## Norton (May 25, 2012)

Daimus said:


> We wish you all the pieces of a bigger and constantly!



Getting a piece of pie will be a little more difficult when the rest of our crunchers come back from the Chimp Challenge folding competition...


----------



## Daimus (May 25, 2012)

Norton said:


> Getting a piece of pie will be a little more difficult when the rest of our crunchers come back from the Chimp Challenge folding competition...



Exactly. Well, when they return, we will compete for a coffee.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 25, 2012)

Norton said:


> Pie for me!  The smallest piece but still a piece none the less!





Daimus said:


> Exactly. Well, when they return, we will compete for a coffee.



The remains of Coffee you mean...


----------



## Norton (May 26, 2012)

*Time for Pie!..... *




*Are you in our Top 20!* 




and a Coffey Break for everyone! 






*Congrats to All of our Cruncher's!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 26, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> The remains of Coffee you mean...



The coffee grounds is all we will get.




Well Norton I am going to let you have all of that pie you want buddy. LOL


----------



## Norton (May 26, 2012)

I haz Pie 2 times.. now I want to haz moar Pie!


----------



## Norton (May 27, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... *




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*and some Hot Coffey Today!*




*Congrats to All of our Cruncher's!!! *


----------



## Daimus (May 27, 2012)

It seems like Norton got another slice of the pie! And this is without new FX 6200 powered machine?


----------



## Norton (May 27, 2012)

Daimus said:


> It seems like Norton got another slice of the pie! And this is without new FX 6200 powered machine?



The FX-6200 wants a piece of today's pie! 

about 8 hrs running and turned in its 1st page of results


----------



## Daimus (May 28, 2012)

Time for Pie!




Are you in our Top 20?




and some Hot Coffey Today!




Congrats to All of our Cruncher's!!!


----------



## Daimus (May 28, 2012)

I'm sorry guys, not prepared in advance. I could not quickly find one of the girls is so amazing (Norton ruled in this topic).


----------



## Norton (May 29, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... *




*Edit- pie chart corrected
*Are you in the Top 20?*




*Hot Coffey for All!*





*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *


----------



## popswala (May 29, 2012)

Thats sweet. I atleast made top 20.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 29, 2012)

I should be back in the hunt Tomorrow or the next day


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 29, 2012)

My crunchers are trying to build back up numbers but still look low for two quads and a 2600K OCed.


----------



## Norton (May 29, 2012)

My FX-6200 is still ramping up, only 1,200 points today...

 I should be at my new "normal" level in a couple of days


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 29, 2012)

I will get around to my upgrade build over the weekend. Then next week we will see where my new norm lies.


----------



## mjkmike (May 29, 2012)

Daimus said:


> Time for Pie!
> http://s019.radikal.ru/i627/1205/5a/7106da60df0f.jpg
> Are you in our Top 20?
> http://s54.radikal.ru/i143/1205/f1/66201052251c.jpg
> ...



She looks amazing!!!!

My nunbers will be down with only SB-E and sandy but still should get pie.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 29, 2012)

That coffeyy was one of my favs 

...and I just got both rigs back on WCG, so another day or two before I'm back in the hunt for the top 20.


----------



## Norton (May 30, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... *





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Hot Coffey for All!*




*Congrats to All of our cruncher's!!! *


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 30, 2012)

Uhh, someones in the top 20


----------



## Norton (May 31, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... *




*Are you in the Top 20!*




*Hot Coffey for All..*




*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *


----------



## popswala (May 31, 2012)

nice. another day in top 20. That gives me chills. I love the sweet warm feeling of having others around me. I'm gonna do all that i can to stay in there lol


----------



## Norton (May 31, 2012)

I haz pie for a whole week straight! 

Thank you AMD FX!


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 31, 2012)

My crunchers have been off since yesterdays storm. I will get them back up tomorrow night.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 31, 2012)

Stay safe Brandon!


----------



## Norton (Jun 1, 2012)

*Time for Pie!... *




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Hot Coffey for all...*




*Congrats to All of our Cruncher's!!! *


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 1, 2012)

Crunchers are still down, We are scheduled for severe thunderstorms from 1AM to 11AM tomorrow so only cruncher that is going is the one at work.


----------



## theonedub (Jun 1, 2012)

Got up to 95F here, so shut down Crunching for a while, nice to see I still made top20. This new i7 @ 4.2 is no slouch.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 1, 2012)

Yeah it's starting to get really hot here in Miami too!  So far I'm managing, but the damn i7-950 puts out soooo much heat!


----------



## Norton (Jun 1, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah it's starting to get really hot here in Miami too!  So far I'm managing, but the damn i7-950 puts out soooo much heat!



Hot in Miami? Really? 

One of my sisters moved to Phoenix a couple of years ago and her 1st summer there she started complaining about the heat. I said "You moved to a city named after a bird on fire.. what did you expect???"


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 1, 2012)

Yeah it actually wasn't that bad all year.  But what Miami is known for is kicking in!  Heat, rain, and now zombies.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 1, 2012)

Still trying to figurew whats going on with my crunchers. Before I shut them down for the weekend I was getting close to 10k ppd, now I am licky to get 7k ppd.


----------



## Norton (Jun 2, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... *




*Are you in our Top 20???*




*A Hot Coffey Break for All!*




*Congrats to ALL of our Cruncher's!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 2, 2012)

Oh good god. Natalie is a very beautiful woman..  You can take all the Coffey breaks.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 2, 2012)

Pops, have you checked to see if it's returning any errored WU's?


----------



## Norton (Jun 3, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... *




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*A Hot Coffey Break for All!*




*Congrats to All of our Cruncher's!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 3, 2012)

I am slowly climbing my way back up there.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 3, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I am slowly climbing my way back up there.



Me too. With the chimp challenge and the storms I have been off and on but hope to be back up fully with another cruncher to add VERY soon.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 3, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Me too. With the chimp challenge and the storms I have been off and on but hope to be back up fully with another cruncher to add VERY soon.



I shut down last weekend while I was out of town. I have been playing catch up every since. 

I have a couple upgrades on the way also. I should get a good shot from them.


----------



## Norton (Jun 3, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I shut down last weekend while I was out of town. I have been playing catch up every since.
> 
> I have a couple upgrades on the way also. I should get a good shot from them.



The battle for pie heats up again!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 3, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I shut down last weekend while I was out of town. I have been playing catch up every since.
> 
> I have a couple upgrades on the way also. I should get a good shot from them.



Yea I just like to see what my numbers will be with the OCed six core back up along with a 4 thread 32nm clarkdale @ 4ghz (hoping for)


----------



## popswala (Jun 3, 2012)

I did notice a few of us has almost the same ppd graph. numbers are diff but past 2 days its dropped a lil. Dunno why but looks like we're getting back on track now. I had to back my 720 down .2GHz due to constantly restarting. oops lol. It seems fine now.

I'm still waiting for a sweet deal on a fx 6/8core pop on b/s/t. Good luck! right? lol.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 3, 2012)

Norton said:


> The battle for pie heats up again!



Hopefully my upgrades will put me back in the hunt.


----------



## Norton (Jun 4, 2012)

*Time for Pie!... *





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*A Hot Coffey Break for All*




*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *


----------



## popswala (Jun 4, 2012)

Norton said:


> Are you in our Top 20?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 4, 2012)

Damn just shy of 10K  need more powa!


----------



## mjkmike (Jun 4, 2012)

Got the last place,  but internet was not my friend today.  Back to pie soon.

Luv that my old parts are still putting numbers on the board.

Crunch Hard and oh hell just have fun.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 4, 2012)

Norton said:


> *Time for Pie!... *
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120603/Top 10 060312.jpg
> *Are you in our Top 20?*
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120603/top 20 060312.jpg
> ...



Good job guys!


----------



## Norton (Jun 5, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... *




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*A Hot Coffey Break for All!*





*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *


----------



## popswala (Jun 5, 2012)

well I guess its going to be a while till I can at least get in the top 20 again.

Great job everyone


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 5, 2012)

Wow I am liking the coffey breaks.  

I will be heading to the top 10 soon enough hopefully.


----------



## Norton (Jun 6, 2012)

*Time for Pie!... *




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*A Hot Coffey Break for All*




*Congrats to All of our Cruncher's!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 6, 2012)

Nice numbers today guys. 20th at almost 8k  It is really heating up now. Glad I have 1 system still ramping up and another getting an upgrade this week.


----------



## Norton (Jun 6, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Nice numbers today guys. 20th at almost 8k  It is really heating up now. Glad I have 1 system still ramping up and another getting an upgrade this week.



You'll be gunning for Pie soon enough!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 6, 2012)

Yes I will be.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 6, 2012)

Norton said:


> *Time for Pie!... *
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120605/Top 10 060512.jpg
> *Are you in our Top 20?*
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120605/top 20 060512.jpg
> ...



Good job guys!

Norton, who is that in the pic?


----------



## Norton (Jun 6, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Good job guys!
> 
> Norton, who is that in the pic?



Kate Beckinsale 

Didn't recognize her w/o the black leather, fangs, and a pair of pistols- eh??


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 6, 2012)

Came close to reclaiming some pie. This is only on three rigs LOL


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 6, 2012)

Norton said:


> Kate Beckinsale
> 
> Didn't recognize her w/o the black leather, fangs, and a pair of pistols- eh??



Not at all, one of my favs though.  Viva le kate!


----------



## Norton (Jun 7, 2012)

*Time for Pie!..... *




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*and a Hot Coffey Break for All *
(_double shot for the Cap'n _)




*Congrats to All of our Cruncher's!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jun 8, 2012)

*Time for Pie!!!....* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Some Hot Coffey for All*




*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *


----------



## popswala (Jun 8, 2012)

Whos that a pic of?

Awesome job team.


----------



## Norton (Jun 8, 2012)

popswala said:


> Whos that a pic of?
> 
> Awesome job team.



Too many _Coffey_ Breaks lately hmm!


----------



## Norton (Jun 9, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... *




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*A Hot Coffey Break for All*




*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 9, 2012)

Congrats guys


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 9, 2012)

Norton said:


> *Time for Pie!..... *
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120606/Top 10 060612.jpg
> *Are you in our Top 20?*
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120606/top 20 060612.jpg
> ...



You bastard!!!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 9, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> You bastard!!!



LOL  Things are really going to heat up between 8th spot and 12th spot.


Oh and she is heaven isn't she.


----------



## Norton (Jun 9, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> You bastard!!!



I have another but it's NSFW (but it's a great pic).... was going to PM it to you but you haven't posted in a couple of days


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 9, 2012)

Norton said:


> I have another but it's NSFW (but it's a great pic).... was going to PM it to you but you haven't posted in a couple of days



Go for it.  ...and man been going through hell bro.  I don't even want to talk about it.  But I just needed some time away from the world.  Just got home yesterday and slept 15 hours.  God I feel soo much better now.


----------



## Norton (Jun 9, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Go for it.  ...and man been going through hell bro.  I don't even want to talk about it.  But I just needed some time away from the world.  Just got home yesterday and slept 15 hours.  God I feel soo much better now.



I used to do that once a month when I worked 100+ hours a week at the garage when I was in my 20's. I'd go to bed about 7-8pm on Saturday and sleep til 3pm or so on Sunday, was an awesome battery charge for me!!

I can't even dream of doing that now. If I sleep more than 6 hours my back locks up on me :shadedshu

PM incoming


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 10, 2012)

Norton said:


> I used to do that once a month when I worked 100+ hours a week at the garage when I was in my 20's. I'd go to bed about 7-8pm on Saturday and sleep til 3pm or so on Sunday, was an awesome battery charge for me!!
> 
> I can't even dream of doing that now. If I sleep more than 6 hours my back locks up on me :shadedshu
> 
> PM incoming



Not only was I tired from not sleeping much, but I was just tired from stress.  I was just done, I would not have ended up well if I didn't sleep this off.  Feel so much better today and acomplished what I needed to.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 10, 2012)

Glad your in better spirits CP


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 10, 2012)

CP I pray for your well being good sir! Hope you get better soon!

*EDIT*

Just noticed I scored some pie tonight! Just wait until monday ))))))


----------



## Norton (Jun 10, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... *





*Are you in our Top 20*?




*A Hot Coffey Break for All*




*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jun 10, 2012)

*My 1st Top 5!!! *


----------



## popswala (Jun 10, 2012)

Norton said:


> *My 1st Top 5!!! *



Awesome job man. Keep it up.

I made the 16th spot. I'm just happy to make top 20 at least. Love the pic by the way.

mm mm good. I'm lovin it. lol


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 10, 2012)

Norton said:


> *My 1st Top 5!!! *



Hell yea!!!


----------



## Norton (Jun 10, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Hell yea!!!



Thanks guys 

Almost makes me want to build two more of these Biostar/FX-6200 rigs!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 10, 2012)

Norton said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> Almost makes me want to build two more of these Biostar/FX-6200 rigs!



how many cores/threads you running?


----------



## Norton (Jun 10, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> how many cores/threads you running?



I have 14 Bulldozer cores and 10 Phenom II cores running (24c/24t)


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 10, 2012)

Norton said:


> *My 1st Top 5!!! *



Great job man.


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 10, 2012)

Norton said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> Almost makes me want to build two more of these Biostar/FX-6200 rigs!



 you have a link to the parts? I may be able to build one of those rather than another Sandy Bridge.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 10, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> you have a link to the parts? I may be able to build one of those rather than another Sandy Bridge.



It would probably be cheaper then a sb.


----------



## Norton (Jun 10, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> you have a link to the parts? I may be able to build one of those rather than another Sandy Bridge.



Here ya go!

BIOSTAR A880GZ AM3+ AMD 880G HDMI SATA 6Gb/s Micro...

AMD FX-6200 Zambezi 3.8GHz (4.1GHz Turbo) Socket A...

Board and CPU for about $220

Great little crunching setup (4k ppd @ stock)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 10, 2012)

norton you are kicking ass man!


----------



## Norton (Jun 11, 2012)

*Time for Pie!... *




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*A Hot Coffey Break for all*




*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 11, 2012)

Congrats to my fellow pie eaters tonight. 


Yes I got a piece of pie.


----------



## popswala (Jun 11, 2012)

looks like a permanant spot up there for ya Norton lol. Sweet job man.

Thats 2 days in a row I made the top 20. skin of my teeth tonight lol. 

Enjoy that pie mad shot. What flava is it tonight?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 11, 2012)

The short down time this morning made me fall back alittle


----------



## Norton (Jun 11, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Congrats to my fellow pie eaters tonight.
> 
> 
> Yes I got a piece of pie.



You can haz Pie too! 

Nice to see upgrades bear some fruit ain't it!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 11, 2012)

That would be Scarlett pie


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 11, 2012)

Damn I need these 26 threads up and running soon! LOL I can dream can't I!


----------



## Norton (Jun 11, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Damn I need these 26 threads up and running soon! LOL I can dream can't I!



Your parts are nearly here- pie to follow


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 11, 2012)

Norton said:


> Your parts are nearly here- pie to follow



Most get delivered tomorrow but will take a day or so to get everything built and pumping out PPD. Also have to build my aunt's PC as well  SO MUCH STUFF!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 11, 2012)

Good job pie eaters.  I just cranked up my 2nd cruncher again, let's see how long I can deal with the heat.  Landlord apologized for not beiung able to make it out here to fix the door sealing issue.  I pay a flat rate so if they pay more electricity due to the a/c having to run more, then that's up to them, so I can't really complaint because I'm hot because two PC's run in my efficiency. 

They said they'll be out this week for sure, I hope so.  Need to get my #'s back up.


----------



## Norton (Jun 12, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... *





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*A Hot Coffey Break for All*




*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *


----------



## popswala (Jun 12, 2012)

Great job everyone. 

Thats 3 days now I made top 20. It feels soo good


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 12, 2012)

Six core is up! quad at work is down and will be down tomorrow while its swapped out with a 1156 combo water cooled! Once I get home with the AMD quad, I will setup a test bench under a table and get it back online. Hopefully by tomorrow night I will have all 26 threads up!


----------



## Norton (Jun 13, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... *




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*A Hot Coffey Break for All*




*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *


----------



## popswala (Jun 13, 2012)

wow, i'm on a (cinnamon) roll. a few days straight of making the top 20. barely tonight tho. I found out my wifes lappy was going into sleep when she closes it at night. That was dropping numbers. I fixed that a few mins ago so I should keep up a lil more now.


----------



## Zachary85 (Jun 13, 2012)

Well, looks like it's the end of pie for me for awhile.  I lost my job a couple of days ago, and I had to remove the wcg client from the work servers before I left.  I still have a couple of personal machines crunching for now, so it's not goodbye just yet. I'm still crunching, but my numbers will keep dropping off until the backlog of work units waiting for validation empties out.


----------



## Norton (Jun 13, 2012)

Zachary85 said:


> Well, looks like it's the end of pie for me for awhile.  I lost my job a couple of days ago, and I had to remove the wcg client from the work servers before I left.  I still have a couple of personal machines crunching for now, so it's not goodbye just yet. I'm still crunching, but my numbers will keep dropping off until the backlog of work units waiting for validation empties out.



Sorry to hear that man  

Here's hoping that you find something better out there for you and a little good fortune after all you've been through lately


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 13, 2012)

Norton said:


> Sorry to hear that man
> 
> Here's hoping that you find something better out there for you and a little good fortune after all you've been through lately



Same here man, things happen for a reason.  Here's to something better.


----------



## Arjai (Jun 13, 2012)

Zachary85 said:


> Well, looks like it's the end of pie for me for awhile.  I lost my job a couple of days ago, and I had to remove the wcg client from the work servers before I left.  I still have a couple of personal machines crunching for now, so it's not goodbye just yet. I'm still crunching, but my numbers will keep dropping off until the backlog of work units waiting for validation empties out.



Good luck and keep your chin up! Nobody hires a sad sack!


----------



## Norton (Jun 14, 2012)

*Time for Pie!... *




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*A Coffey Break for all!*




*Congrats to All of our Cruncher's!!! *


----------



## Daimus (Jun 14, 2012)

Norton and I once again run head to head

Awesome job everyone


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 14, 2012)

damn did we knock CP out of the top 20? Hell it took 14K to get in the top 10!


----------



## Daimus (Jun 14, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> damn did we knock CP out of the top 20? Hell it took 14K to get in the top 10!



3 months ago it was easier, that's right. Congratulations on pie, Brandon!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 14, 2012)

Tell me about it. 12k got me 13th place.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm catching up. I feel this FX-8150 was a pretty good investment.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 14, 2012)

Right now I am installing Windows XP on my final quad. The only reason for XP is that I have ran out of spare hard drives and had to resort to picking my junk pre pentium 4 day stuff to get this going.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 14, 2012)

Won't 7 install on a smaller ide drive?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 14, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Won't 7 install on a smaller ide drive?



Its only 10GB and I think windows 7 would flood it right?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 14, 2012)

Ah your right. win7 would run out the seems of it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 14, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Ah your right. win7 would run out the seems of it.



I think this is the biggest drive I have in my junk pile. Most are like 2-6GB drives. This is a OLD maxtor from a windows 98SE machine


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 14, 2012)

Windows 7 fills up my 34GB Raptors easily, 15-20GB minimum for the install. Do you have Windows XP x64 edition? Either that, or I could possibly dig up a 40GB IDE drive and send it to you for cheap.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 14, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> damn did we knock CP out of the top 20? Hell it took 14K to get in the top 10!



I'm down to only one cruncher man, that's why I'm out.  Too much heat, only had the 2nd rig going for like a few hours before I had to shut it down.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 14, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'm down to only one cruncher man, that's why I'm out.  Too much heat, only had the 2nd rig going for like a few hours before I had to shut it down.



I understand were your coming from bro. all but one of my crunchers is in my living room and it does get stuffy quick but I have to admit, A good ceiling fan works wonders cause this fan circulates the air to make it more comfortable.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 14, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Windows 7 fills up my 34GB Raptors easily, 15-20GB minimum for the install. Do you have Windows XP x64 edition? Either that, or I could possibly dig up a 40GB IDE drive and send it to you for cheap.



Or he can run a 64bit version of linux.


----------



## Norton (Jun 15, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... *





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*A Hot Coffey Break for All*




*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 15, 2012)

Another amazing coffey break. LOL


----------



## Norton (Jun 16, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... *




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Hot Coffey for All tonight*





*Congrats to All of our Cruncher's!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jun 17, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... *




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*A Hot Coffey Break tonight!*




*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!!* 

*Note- WCG/FreeDC are having issues w/updates tonight- these are what's available (appr. 0300 GMT)


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 17, 2012)

Hell man they may not update tonight.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 18, 2012)

Damn norton Im gunning for ya! Gotta OC the 6 core but 16K is nothing. I gotta get the phenom II 955 on x64 OS

/I AM DRINKING!


----------



## Norton (Jun 18, 2012)

*Time for Pie!... *




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*and A Hot Coffey Break for tonight*




*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *


----------



## popswala (Jun 18, 2012)

No top 20 for me for a bit. Give me bout 1-2 wks and we'll see lol.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 18, 2012)

come on norton!! 37 points apart?


----------



## Norton (Jun 18, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> come on norton!! 37 points apart?



Like I have any control over it... Time for a BD maybe? 

@jstn7477- your FX-8150 is spinning up some nice ppd- welcome to the BD club


----------



## Arjai (Jun 18, 2012)

Norton said:


> Like I have any control over it... Time for a BD maybe?
> 
> @jstn7477- your FX-8150 is spinning up some nice ppd- welcome to the BD club



What's a BD? Birthday club? You guys and your acronyms!


----------



## Norton (Jun 18, 2012)

Arjai said:


> What's a BD? Birthday club? You guys and your acronyms!



AMD FX aka "Bulldozer"


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 18, 2012)

Please take your spam elsewhere stiverrom54. We already have great hosting right here.


----------



## Arjai (Jun 18, 2012)

Norton said:


> AMD FX aka "Bulldozer"



I was futzing around in the Forums right after posting that. And it came to me! Not 2 minutes later I saw your post.

Funny how one minute you know something, then for ten minutes you don't! Anyways, thanks!

I've got to get a hold on my day dreaming!


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 18, 2012)

Norton said:


> Like I have any control over it... Time for a BD maybe?
> 
> @jstn7477- your FX-8150 is spinning up some nice ppd- welcome to the BD club



Yeah, it is pretty nice PPD but still only matches my 3 threads of 4.5GHz 2600K beastliness. I probably need to reformat many of these systems though due to all the swaps (for instance, I cannot complete WinSAT on my Bulldozer system so my Aero doesn't work at all). I think when I had only my 2600K running at 100% last year with a 3.8GHz 955BE, I was at 3 stars.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 18, 2012)

Arjai said:


> I was futzing around in the Forums right after posting that. And it came to me! Not 2 minutes later I saw your post.
> 
> Funny how one minute you know something, then for ten minutes you don't! Anyways, thanks!
> 
> I've got to get a hold on my day dreaming!



I do that all the time.


----------



## Arjai (Jun 18, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I do that all the time.



LOL


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 18, 2012)

Norton said:


> Like I have any control over it... Time for a BD maybe?
> 
> @jstn7477- your FX-8150 is spinning up some nice ppd- welcome to the BD club



LOL nope not yet, I will just bump 6 core and phenom II 955 clocks up a bit to see were that gets me HAHAHAHHA it is funny thought how we were almost even down to under 50 PPD LOLZ!!!


----------



## Norton (Jun 18, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> LOL nope not yet, I will just bump 6 core and phenom II 955 clocks up a bit to see were that gets me HAHAHAHHA it is funny thought how we were almost even down to under 50 PPD LOLZ!!!



Ain't it  there's been a few days here and there where the separation between 4 different Top 10 positions has been less than 500 points.

Just take a peek at what Daimus and I are doing. We have been so tight in points and rank over the past month or so that we are drawing nearly the same line in the graph of the rankings 

Congrats on getting your 5th star back btw!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 18, 2012)

Norton said:


> Ain't it  there's been a few days here and there where the separation between 4 different Top 10 positions has been less than 500 points.
> 
> Just take a peek at what Daimus and I are doing. We have been so tight in points and rank over the past month or so that we are drawing nearly the same line in the graph of the rankings
> 
> Congrats on getting your 5th star back btw!



Yea I am glad to get all these crunchers up! I need to OC the 6 core back to 3.6ghz and push the clocks on the 955 to atleast the same or more but its a C2 chip so I am doubting big clocks.


----------



## Daimus (Jun 18, 2012)

Norton said:


> Just take a peek at what Daimus and I are doing. We have been so tight in points and rank over the past month or so that we are drawing nearly the same line in the graph of the rankings



Very close second month


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 18, 2012)

Also I might add that the Phenom II 955 is running on a 32bit OS due to hard drive size so once it gets moved over to 64bit it should pump out alittle more as well.


----------



## Norton (Jun 18, 2012)

Daimus said:


> Very close second month
> 
> http://s53.radikal.ru/i142/1206/bd/00e02cd3e09f.jpg



I have 2 more cores coming this week, switching the 960T with another FX (FX-6100) but my ppd is going to jump all over the place once I hit the 1 million club with you.... 

Will be moving 2 machines off of my electric bill but still need to find out how to get internet communication on them. I will just load them up and move them for now and will bring them back home to download once a week, which is going to be a bit of a pain until I get internet access where they are going


----------



## Daimus (Jun 18, 2012)

Norton said:


> I have 2 more cores coming this week, switching the 960T with another FX (FX-6100) but my ppd is going to jump all over the place once I hit the 1 million club with you....
> Will be moving 2 machines off of my electric bill but still need to find out how to get internet communication on them. I will just load them up and move them for now and will bring them back home to download once a week, which is going to be a bit of a pain until I get internet access where they are going



I have the same problem. Tomorrow gonna take one of the crunchers in a country house 70 miles away., there is cheaper electricity. And there will also be built another one - quad-core Deneb (unlocked Athlon 5000+ 2,2 GHZ).
There's no internet connection, but I bought a 3G-modem and D-Link Dir-320 router with a USB-input and support for such modems. 
Let's see how all this will keep the Internet connection.

EDIT:
Did not immediately grasp, it turns out, you will be running three FX? So you become the president of BD-Club.


----------



## Daimus (Jun 18, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Also I might add that the Phenom II 955 is running on a 32bit OS due to hard drive size so once it gets moved over to 64bit it should pump out alittle more as well.



Brandon, how many threads do you get then?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 18, 2012)

Daimus said:


> Brandon, how many threads do you get then?



I have 26 running right now.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 18, 2012)

Brandon

What are you needing for the PhenII 955 build?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 18, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Brandon
> 
> What are you needing for the PhenII 955 build?



Its complete (besides shitty HDD) and fully crunching.

Fixed my Sig


----------



## Norton (Jun 18, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I have 26 running right now.



I'll have 26 cores running soon (24 cores atm). Will be interesting to see how we match up 

** EDIT- @brandon- I still have that 2.5" SATA drive I mentioned in the other thread... yours to mess with if you want it **


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 18, 2012)

Norton said:


> I'll have 26 cores running soon (24 cores atm). Will be interesting to see how we match up
> 
> ** EDIT- @brandon- I still have that 2.5" SATA drive I mentioned in the other thread... yours to mess with if you want it **



Does the drive click or have read errors that you know of?


----------



## Norton (Jun 18, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Does the drive click or have read errors that you know of?



It has SMART errors on it- I'll dig it up and run a report on it. Will send you the results via PM tonight.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm at a cool and collective 20 cores.


----------



## Norton (Jun 19, 2012)

*Time for Pie!....* 





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*and Some Hot Coffey for Y'all*




*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 19, 2012)

Damn Coffey is so hot tonight.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks for the Coffey. That's all I got to say Bill.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 19, 2012)

Excuse the "bad cheese" but damn I like my coffey hot as always.


----------



## Norton (Jun 20, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... *




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Some Hot Coffey for you*




*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 20, 2012)

I got a small piece of the pie finally again. Congrats to all that made the top 20 list today.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 20, 2012)

Ok how did I go from almost 20K to 12? something is wrong somewhere


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 20, 2012)

Sorry Brandon,


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 20, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Sorry Brandon,
> 
> http://i865.photobucket.com/albums/ab220/gsdewd/Forum pics/megahertz.jpg



Its just odd really, Hell I might as well turn one off cause I was getting 12K with only two running


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 20, 2012)

I also have days where my numbers are in the trash can but within a couple days it makes it back up.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 20, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Its just odd really, Hell I might as well turn one off cause I was getting 12K with only two running



It's all down to how quickly they validate. That's how I got that 5k one day this past week.

@Norton

That coffey was just too damn hot, burnt my tongue from all the drool.


----------



## Norton (Jun 20, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> It's all down to how quickly they validate. That's how I got that 5k one day this past week.
> 
> @Norton
> 
> That coffey was just too damn hot, burnt my tongue from all the drool.



You are right, output/ppd ends up being a balancing act between your machine output of valid results, pending results, and the conversion of pending results to valid results.

Once your rigs are spooled up and stabilized you should see your ppd go up and down based on amount of pgs of pending results...

At least that's what I'm seeing


----------



## Norton (Jun 21, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... *




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Some Hot Coffey for All*




*Congrats to All of our Cruncher's!!! *


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 21, 2012)

Looks like I'm hot on MStenholm's heels today. Good to see lots of others in the 10K+ range, keep it up!


----------



## Norton (Jun 21, 2012)

Congrats brandon 

You jumped over me today and are nice and snug in a Norton/Daimus sandwich


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 21, 2012)

Norton said:


> Congrats brandon
> 
> You jumped over me today and are nice and snug in a Norton/Daimus sandwich



Still don't see why my numbers are so low for 26 threads


----------



## popswala (Jun 21, 2012)

prob still not getting them all validated. my guess


----------



## Norton (Jun 22, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... *





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Some Hot Coffey for All*




*Congrats to All of our Cruncher's!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 22, 2012)

Now that a pic of here I haven't seen before. Nice


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 22, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Looks like I'm hot on MStenholm's heels today. Good to see lots of others in the 10K+ range, keep it up!



You are doing great. I noticed that you are pressing me at folding as well. I will lift my foot soon (kill my cloud CPUs) and let somebody else have some pie.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 22, 2012)

Sent off my EVGA 460 that blew up, so hopefully I will get a new one soon. Already breaking into the 70-80K range without that card, and I hope to get a solid 80-100K in F@H when I'm done.

Right now I'm at my limit for machines (9 desktops and 3 laptops), so until something dies I'll probably stay in the low 20K range. Wish I could afford a 4P Interlagos rig for some serious performance in one package, but it's been great putting consumer hardware to use and helping TPU members in many cases. My machines have finally settled down for the most part and have stopped giving me grief, so now it's a waiting game for hardware to start breaking down. Until then, I'll enjoy my PPD.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 22, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Sent off my EVGA 460 that blew up, so hopefully I will get a new one soon. Already breaking into the 70-80K range without that card, and I hope to get a solid 80-100K in F@H when I'm done.
> 
> Right now I'm at my limit for machines (9 desktops and 3 laptops), so until something dies I'll probably stay in the low 20K range. Wish I could afford a 4P Interlagos rig for some serious performance in one package, but it's been great putting consumer hardware to use and helping TPU members in many cases. My machines have finally settled down for the most part and have stopped giving me grief, so now it's a waiting game for hardware to start breaking down. Until then, I'll enjoy my PPD.



Pumping out some serious number justin! Glad they took back the 460 that exploded, you should like tri SLI


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 23, 2012)

*Time For Pie!* 











*And your Coffey Break for today*








Why, because I think this is one of the prettiest women on the planet.


----------



## popswala (Jun 23, 2012)

I see another lil pointy reason lol.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 23, 2012)

Candice Bailey is just hot period....


----------



## mjkmike (Jun 23, 2012)

Congrats on the pie MaD ShOt.  I just new there was a reason my best cruncher didn't get to up date today.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanks man.  I knew it was going to be close just before the last update. But I had a few aces in the hole today. Actually about 5k of them


----------



## Norton (Jun 23, 2012)

Great job today Folks!


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 23, 2012)

My rigs got knocked out by a power surge/failure this morning, but they've been back on since around 2PM or so. Hope to be back on track by tomorrow. Knocked out both the router and the ADSL2 modem's settings somehow, so my dad had to work on that first.


----------



## Zachary85 (Jun 23, 2012)

Well, no pie for me these days, but at least I'm still in the top 20


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 23, 2012)

Lol.


----------



## Norton (Jun 24, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... *




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Some Hot Coffey for All*




*Congrats to All of our Cruncher's!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 24, 2012)

Damn I got pie 2 days in a row. hmm


----------



## popswala (Jun 24, 2012)

I may not get pie but I sure love a hott cup of Coffee

Thats the finest yet.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 24, 2012)

We always seem to have a nice cup of Coffey


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 24, 2012)

wow she looks good as a blonde.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 25, 2012)

She looks good no matter what


----------



## Norton (Jun 25, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... *




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Some Hot Coffey for All*




*Congrats to All of our Cruncher's!!! *


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 25, 2012)

Hmmm, I wonder if 14 cores can get me some pie tomorrow


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 25, 2012)

You'll probably average between 5k and 6k ppd after the system spools up.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 25, 2012)

Man, Susan Coffey needs to do some photoshops. . We wanna see more!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 25, 2012)

Susan coffey needs just to take more pic with less clothes.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 25, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Susan coffey needs just to take more pic with less clothes.



That works too!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 26, 2012)

Alot less


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 26, 2012)

Hmmm, just letting the PPD's gather strength. I wonder If I'll start making some pie?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 26, 2012)

To get pie you need to put down around 12k ppd. How many systems you got running? Just the 2? If so you'll need to add at least another fx8 to hit pie. You may break the top 20 here and there though.


----------



## Norton (Jun 26, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... *





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Some Hot Coffey for All*




*Congrats to All of our Cruncher's!!! *


----------



## popswala (Jun 26, 2012)

your spoilers broke bill

I'm still in top 20, yeaaa


----------



## Norton (Jun 26, 2012)

popswala said:


> your spoilers broke bill
> 
> I'm still in top 20, yeaaa



There's an issue with the badges website so I hid the error message under a spoiler for now 

** EDIT- they seem to be working now  **


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 26, 2012)

15k whoop 

congrats fellow pie eaters. And nice Coffey break Norton


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 26, 2012)

Well I didn't get pie yet and almost made it into the top 20. Let's see what day 3 brings


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 26, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Well I didn't get pie yet and almost made it into the top 20. Let's see what day 3 brings



I see a top 20 in your future. You'll probably settle in around 16th place.


----------



## popswala (Jun 26, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> You'll probably settle in around 16th place



Hey now, Thats my spot lol


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 26, 2012)

popswala said:


> Hey now, Thats my spot lol


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 26, 2012)

popswala said:


> Hey now, Thats my spot lol



Sorry pops you either got to speed up or get out of CA's way.


----------



## popswala (Jun 26, 2012)

I got 4 stars now. 

I'm trying *looks down at the ground and slowly walks away pouting* lol


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 26, 2012)

popswala said:


> I got 4 stars now.
> 
> I'm trying *looks down at the ground and slowly walks away pouting* lol




LOL Mad and pops....we'll see how my stars improve over the next few days 

PS, I need a KVM switch, tired of unplugging mouse kb and monitor to check on 2nd cruncher


----------



## popswala (Jun 26, 2012)

teamviewer. Really easy to use.

I need a and monitor period to build the other rigs. Tired of unplugging mine and carrying it back and forth between rms esp when I need to get back on main rig to search online for something. Gets really annoying.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 26, 2012)

I thought about that today....will it work even without a monitor plugged into the other cruncher?


----------



## popswala (Jun 26, 2012)

yep. I can check 2 other rigs and my wifes  lappy all from my main rig. you just have to install it on all the rigs you wana control. set a master account so you don't have to keep loging in everytime you open it. also set to auto start on other rigs.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 26, 2012)

okay gonna do it now


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 26, 2012)

Norton said:


> *Time for Pie!.... *
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120625/Top 10 062512.jpg
> *Are you in our Top 20?*
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120625/top 20 062512.jpg
> ...



Oh dear god, where's the pie?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 26, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> LOL Mad and pops....we'll see how my stars improve over the next few days
> 
> PS, I need a KVM switch, tired of unplugging mouse kb and monitor to check on 2nd cruncher



What I use is the second input of the monitor and hit the switch to toggle between rigs. For keyboard and mouse if you have a cheap dept store around like Walmart you can find really cheap priced kb and mice in there. I use the onn brand on the crunchers from Walmart. $9 a piece for kb and $8 for the mice. Work good for the purpose.  Once your new rig throttles up you should be in the 4 star range. Or atleast close to it.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 26, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> LOL Mad and pops....we'll see how my stars improve over the next few days
> 
> PS, I need a KVM switch, tired of unplugging mouse kb and monitor to check on 2nd cruncher



I have all 12 of my machines connected via TeamViewer. Most of them you can run with just a network connection and power cable. For the ones that get angry when no keyboard or mouse is connected, you need to change the "Halt on error" option to nothing in your BIOS.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 26, 2012)

I have all my crunchers going at home but one I cannot connect to so I am taking home a KVM switch to see what the issue is and make it so that every cruncher I have at home can be operated with only one KB/M/Monitor


----------



## Norton (Jun 27, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... *




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Some Hot Coffey for All*




*Congrats to All of our Cruncher's!!! *


----------



## popswala (Jun 27, 2012)

I told ya 16th spot was mine lol


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 27, 2012)

Congrats guys. And that is some good pie there.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 27, 2012)

popswala said:


> I told ya 16th spot was mine lol




Haha, wait for it pops, just wait for it!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 27, 2012)

Yeah Ca is just about spooled up. He is going to land right about where your sitting pops. LOL


----------



## popswala (Jun 27, 2012)

if you do, you do. as long as i'm in top 20. just be a lil harder on me to get my spot back.

I just got my butt groove just the way I like it and i'm comfy lol


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 27, 2012)

lol your butt grove


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 27, 2012)

popswala said:


> if you do, you do. as long as i'm in top 20. just be a lil harder on me to get my spot back.
> 
> I just got my butt groove just the way I like it and i'm comfy lol



Well don't get too comfy and start planning on getting your butt in action!! 



ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> lol your butt grove



Butt Grove...sounds like a nice flower patch!


----------



## popswala (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## Norton (Jun 28, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... *





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*A treat for All *




*Congrats to All of our Cruncher's!!! *

*Note our figures are off tonight due to WCG being down for a while today-- bigger #'s tomorrow!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 28, 2012)

I Haz no pie today


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 28, 2012)

Me haz none either.


----------



## Norton (Jun 29, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... *




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*A little Hot Coffey tonight! *




*Congrats to All of our Cruncher's!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 29, 2012)

Nice work fellow pie eaters.


----------



## Norton (Jun 29, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Nice work fellow pie eaters.



Hey you got that 5th star back again!!


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 29, 2012)

Wow, Raptor got over 100k tonight..


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 29, 2012)

Norton said:


> Hey you got that 5th star back again!!



Wonder if it will stay this time?


----------



## mjkmike (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks Norton don't think I ever seen that pic.

Great work to all the top 20.

The farm and work is getting the way of my new build but it will be done soon.

Going out to play.  Wish me luck.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 29, 2012)

Good Luck Mike


----------



## popswala (Jun 29, 2012)

Hit us with some pics when you can mike.

Don't play to hard bro


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 29, 2012)

Geez what is F150 up to


----------



## mjkmike (Jun 29, 2012)

popswala said:


> Don't play to hard bro



Played hard and lost hard.  They must want there money back.:shadedshu

thx for the best wishes but it just was not my night.


----------



## Norton (Jun 30, 2012)

*Top 20 updated*
*Time for Pie!.... *draft**




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*A Sweet Coffey Break tonight! *




*Congrats to All of our Cruncher's!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 30, 2012)

Mo pie fo me.


----------



## Daimus (Jun 30, 2012)

and no pie for me
Дерьмо собачье!


----------



## Arjai (Jun 30, 2012)

Daimus said:


> and no pie for me
> Дерьмо собачье!



Ok, spell a four letter word in 13 characters, or less. GO!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 30, 2012)

Daimus said:


> and no pie for me
> Дерьмо собачье!



I no understand these words you be speaking.


----------



## Norton (Jun 30, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I no understand these words you be speaking.



Google em' they translate to:

"I am quite disappointed that I did not attain the WCG points necessary to qualify for a piece of Pie tonight"

OR

"Dog S**t!

I'm not sure which meaning is correct?


----------



## Daimus (Jun 30, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I no understand these words you be speaking.





Norton said:


> Google em' they translate to:
> 
> "I am quite disappointed that I did not attain the WCG points necessary to qualify for a piece of Pie tonight"
> 
> ...


First and second translation are correct


----------



## Daimus (Jun 30, 2012)

Arjai said:


> Ok, spell a four letter word in 13 characters, or less. GO!



Sometimes it works.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 30, 2012)

And sometimes they can spell a 4 letter word with 2 letters, like hell or ад


----------



## Daimus (Jun 30, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> And sometimes they can spell a 4 letter word with 2 letters, like hell or %u0430д



Do not joke with it.
We all go to hell, it does not depend on the letters


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 30, 2012)

Or better yet I could say this new build is being a хуй  or a  задница. Now if you put the 2 together it is spelled the same in Russian and English. Hmmm go figure.





Mad found a new toy   can't you tell.


----------



## Daimus (Jun 30, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Or better yet I could say this new build is being a %u0445уй or a задница. Now if you put the 2 together it is spelled the same in Russian and English. Hmmm go figure.
> 
> Mad found a new toy can't you tell.



It looks like you know all my spells.

EDIT 2 hours later
I've been thinking (yes, i can), if you say these words, then your PPD will  immediately grows to 20K.


----------



## Norton (Jul 1, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... *





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Some Hot Coffey for All*




*Congrats to All of our Cruncher's!!! *


----------



## Daimus (Jul 1, 2012)

Still have an "internal server error" and cannot upload results.
EDIT: It's all right, server works.
Congrats to all crunchers!

PS Susan is a beatiful women.


----------



## Norton (Jul 1, 2012)

Daimus said:


> Still have an "internal server error" and cannot upload results.
> EDIT: It's all right, server works.
> Congrats to all crunchers!
> 
> PS Susan is a beatiful women.



Happy to hear that the server is back online for you!


----------



## mjkmike (Jul 1, 2012)

Daimus said:


> Still have an "internal server error" and cannot upload results.:



Trust me it is not just you.


----------



## Daimus (Jul 1, 2012)

I still have no connection to the WCG.
An internal server connection error is it.
I really do not have connection.


----------



## Norton (Jul 2, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... *




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*A Basket of Puppies for All*




*Congrats to All of our Cruncher's!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 2, 2012)

LOL basket of puppies.


----------



## popswala (Jul 2, 2012)

you can't drink a puppy with pie..wait.....can you?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 2, 2012)

^I sure hope you don't try to find out.


----------



## Norton (Jul 3, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... *




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*A Killer Bunny for All *




*Congrats to All of our Cruncher's!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 3, 2012)

D'awww, it's so cute 

Congrats to all of the pie-eaters!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 3, 2012)

Yes congrats fellow pie eaters.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 3, 2012)

Dropping off pie slowly LOL


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 3, 2012)

You'll be back with vengence soon Brandon.


----------



## Norton (Jul 3, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> You'll be back with vengence soon Brandon.



I agree! Top 5 spots are in your future


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 3, 2012)

I still have not OCed the 1055T or the 955 back to its OCs


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 3, 2012)

Congrats pie eaters


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 4, 2012)

*Time For Pie!* 












*And your Coffey Break for today*


----------



## Norton (Jul 4, 2012)

Great job pie eaters 

Thanks again for getting the post out today Mad


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 4, 2012)

No problem man anytime.


----------



## Norton (Jul 5, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... *
_DRAFT EDITION_





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Some Super Squirrel Action for All*




*Congrats to All of our Cruncher's!!! *

*Note- FreeDC didn't post the last update- will update this post if/when when they do*


----------



## Norton (Jul 5, 2012)

Sorry for the odd #'s tonight- FreeDC didn't post the last update from WCG


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 5, 2012)

Norton said:


> Sorry for the odd #'s tonight- FreeDC didn't post the last update from WCG



Unfortunately, Free-DC seems to be having quite a few issues lately...and our PPD is down


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 5, 2012)

I have fallen off the top 20


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 5, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I have fallen off the top 20



Once you get everything powered back up you should be back in there 

...but watch out, I'm also pushing for top-20! 
Between my i7, C2Ds, I'll basically be ~1500 PPD short...which sounds like a C2Q should push me up there


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 5, 2012)

I will be back hard with 26 threads soon. Also need to OC the 1055T and 955BE


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 5, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I will be back hard with 26 threads soon. Also need to OC the 1055T and 955BE



26t should definitely propel you to top-20.  I intend to have a bit over 20 (8 from i7, 2 per C2D, 4 from new laptop, 4 from C2Q or more C2Ds, 4 from Atom)


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 5, 2012)

I was getting in the top 5 but with these power issues and stuff I have been forced to run solo. I talked to my wife and we do not want to risk a fire so I will go by and get some number 12 wire and a surface mounted outlet for everything near my TV including my crunchers and leave the rest on the other circuit. This should make things more safe.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 6, 2012)

I'll be at 26 threads before to long. I am waiting on a board to come back from rma. Then things are going to get moving along.


----------



## Norton (Jul 6, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... *




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Some Jedi Cat Action for All*




*Congrats to All of our Cruncher's!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 6, 2012)

Jedi cats LOL nice one Norton.


----------



## Norton (Jul 7, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... *




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*How about some Hot Coffey tonight!*




*Congrats to All of our Cruncher's!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jul 8, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... *




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Watch out for sniper squirrels!*




*Congrats to All of our Cruncher's!!! *


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 8, 2012)

LOL  They always hide behind tree trunks. Not much good snipers are they? Maybe a bit better than the G.skills I bought!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 8, 2012)

Back in the top ten! Makes me happy along with my birthday in 25 minutes


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 8, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Back in the top ten! Makes me happy along with my birthday in 25 minutes




Happy early b-day Brandon


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 8, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Back in the top ten! Makes me happy along with my birthday in 25 minutes



Happy birthday Brandon.....wait I'll repost in 20 minutes!


----------



## Norton (Jul 8, 2012)

Happy Birthday Bud! 



Spoiler:  Here's a cake for you!!!


----------



## popswala (Jul 8, 2012)

Happy b-day Brandon. Hope you had a good one. Do anything for it?


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 8, 2012)

Happy Birthday Brandon!  Now for top-5!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 8, 2012)

HAPPY B-Day Brandon!!! 

Here's the real cake! (and it's not sweet-but it is) Yeah From California!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 8, 2012)

Good one CA.   that link is for a vid not available to us in the US.


----------



## Daimus (Jul 8, 2012)

Happy birthday Brandon! The time is right?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 8, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Good one CA.   that link is for a vid not available to us in the US.



Damn! Let me find another one....


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 8, 2012)

sorry about double post but try This one!!! Party on Brandon!


----------



## Norton (Jul 8, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> sorry about double post but try This one!!! Party on Brandon!



That one worked


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 8, 2012)

Well it's really nice to see me in the top 20 everyday. 

I got a dual AMD that needs a new HDD. I got an HDD here just need a power cord for the PSU to get it going.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 8, 2012)

Happy Birthday Brandon!  Enjoy it dude!


----------



## Norton (Jul 9, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... *





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*and a Coffey Break Tonight*




*Congrats to All of our Cruncher's!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 9, 2012)

And another very nice coffey break for us.


----------



## popswala (Jul 9, 2012)

yea i didn't think i'd be in top 20 today due to a few rigs constantly dropping signal.


----------



## Norton (Jul 10, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... * 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*and a Cute Kitty for All*




*Congrats to All of our Cruncher's!!! *

*Note- post updated/chart fixed


----------



## popswala (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm not all surprised to see myself not move up a lil with another rig in the loop.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 10, 2012)

Norton;2672349
[B said:
			
		

> and a Cute Kitty for All[/B]
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120709/070912 Kitty.jpg
> (



Here is my cute kitty 

Cute Kitty


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 10, 2012)

It's looking like ~7k PPD is comfortably top-20...and comfortably within my reach.  Watch out guys, I'm coming for you!


----------



## Daimus (Jul 10, 2012)

Norton said:


> *Note- no final update from FreeDC tonight.... will update if this post if the update occurs



Here's the final update


----------



## Norton (Jul 10, 2012)

Daimus said:


> Here's the final update
> http://s53.radikal.ru/i142/1207/7c/e9adda902131.jpg
> http://s003.radikal.ru/i203/1207/a4/0266996f929f.jpg



Thanks Daimus 

Original post has been updated.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 10, 2012)

Tonight I will get the I3-530 back up to see if I can get back in the top ten. I also need to break down and OC both AMD machines but I have been really lazy LOLZ


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 10, 2012)

Norton said:


> Thanks Daimus
> 
> Original post has been updated.



Pie chart still needs updating there buddy. It doesn't correspond with the top 20 list.


----------



## Norton (Jul 10, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Pie chart still needs updating there buddy. It doesn't correspond with the top 20 list.



Should be OK now...

Thanks!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 10, 2012)

Cool man.


----------



## Norton (Jul 11, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... * 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*A View of the real way to stay Cool*




*Congrats to All of our Cruncher's!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 11, 2012)

Nice job guys and congrat Norton for your return to the top 10


----------



## Norton (Jul 11, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Nice job guys and congrat Norton for your return to the top 10



Now I need to get star #5 back


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 11, 2012)

Oh you'll have that before to long.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 11, 2012)

It's amazing to see how far the team has come, I remember when I could get #1 spot with ~22k PPD and was rarely less than #5 w/ ~15k.  And this was only a year and a half ago!  Keep up the great work guys!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 11, 2012)

Gotta get the I3-530 back in action today but I have a job interview so that has been my main focus.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 11, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Gotta get the I3-530 back in action today but I have a job interview so that has been my main focus.



Good luck at the interview. Hope it goes well.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 11, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Good luck at the interview. Hope it goes well.



I hope it does too but they better offer me atleast 25$ per hour


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 11, 2012)

That would equal more crunchers!


----------



## Norton (Jul 12, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... * 





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*and some Jedi Squirrels Tonight!*-




*Congrats to All of our Cruncher's!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 12, 2012)

hah Jedi Squirrels


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 12, 2012)

F******n Squirrels. That's all I got to say bout them.

At least I got 20th despite my rigs gave me a hassle today.

Like I did CM on UltimamateVortexII then it wouldn't even power up (because i had the 8 pin on my vid card backwards) then after I plugged in the PSU and PCIe power connectors from UltimateVotexI into UltimateVortexII and found out what I did wrong, freakin' UltimateVortexI kept BSODing.........I was like WTF!

I always succed in my mission tho!  


PS: Check out my log for CM pics


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 12, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> F******n Squirrels. That's all I got to say bout them.
> 
> At least I got 20th despite my rigs gave me a hassle today.
> 
> ...




Beer tend to show you how to put things in backwards.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 12, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Beer tend to show you how to put things in backwards.



Except with girls.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 12, 2012)

Well so far these settings seem to be working.  Hope it stays stable.






This alone got me 21st today overall in points, so it's pumping along nicely.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 12, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well so far these settings seem to be working.  Hope it stays stable.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120712/Capture119.jpg
> 
> This alone got me 21st today overall in points, so it's pumping along nicely.



Hmmm that is still quite alot of voltage for 4.2ghz. My chip in the main would run 4.2ghz on stock voltage.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 12, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Hmmm that is still quite alot of voltage for 4.2ghz. My chip in the main would run 4.2ghz on stock voltage.



Well, remember I'm going to shoot for higher, that's why I haven't lowered it.  My problem with the crashing was not CPU voltage, it was the other voltages which I had all set on minimum somehow.  I put them back on AUTO except for the RAM voltage which is at 1.5v and it's been fine ever since.  So if it goes another day or two, I'll bump it up to 4.4 GHz.  If fine then, 4.5 GHz and I'll leave it at that.  Then I'll work my way down on vcore.  I used to run 4.5 GHz @ 1.312v perfectly stable.  Till I got new RAM, messed with some settings and screwed everything up


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 12, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well, remember I'm going to shoot for higher, that's why I haven't lowered it.  My problem with the crashing was not CPU voltage, it was the other voltages which I had all set on minimum somehow.  I put them back on AUTO except for the RAM voltage which is at 1.5v and it's been fine ever since.  So if it goes another day or two, I'll bump it up to 4.4 GHz.  If fine then, 4.5 GHz and I'll leave it at that.  Then I'll work my way down on vcore.  I used to run 4.5 GHz @ 1.312v perfectly stable.  Till I got new RAM, messed with some settings and screwed everything up



Ahh I see! Yea ram can be tricky sometimes


----------



## Zachary85 (Jul 12, 2012)

It was nice getting pie the past few days.  My employer kept me on full time for a few additional weeks, and that let me crunch at full power for a little while longer.

 Sadly my full time employment ends tomorrow, and I've had to remove boinc from the work machines.   No more pie, or even top 20 for me I'm afraid.

 On the plus side, I'm not completely out of a job now, but my company has decided to out source the tech support part of my job.  So I suffered a reduction of hours. I now will only work 24 hours per week (3 days) during the school year, (and no hours over the summer school break) and I had to take a $4 per hour cut in pay. (but hey guy's, it pays more than unemployment, and I still get health insurance.)  I'll only have my work "work station" (a quad core 2.3ghz) machine crunching full time for now, but once things cool down and I can turn my A\C at home off I may fire up the 3 quad cores I have at home during the winter months.


----------



## Norton (Jul 12, 2012)

@Zachary85 

Hope things get better for you sooner than later..... if things get too rough you can always stop driving the bus and join up with me and the crew in the sewer 

Just like the book says " Everybody Poops"


----------



## Norton (Jul 13, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... * 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*and youngest PC user!*
(Hint to Mad Shot- get the young-un' a laptop)




*Congrats to All of our Cruncher's!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## popswala (Jul 13, 2012)

with the issues I had over yesterday and today. I'm surprised to see I got over 10k today and made top 20. That makes me fell a lil better lol.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 13, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ahh I see! Yea ram can be tricky sometimes



Indeed, in my case I just probably made some changes to the voltages to overclock my RAM and forgot afterwards what I had them set.  Still going today at 4.2 GHz.



Zachary85 said:


> It was nice getting pie the past few days.  My employer kept me on full time for a few additional weeks, and that let me crunch at full power for a little while longer.
> 
> Sadly my full time employment ends tomorrow, and I've had to remove boinc from the work machines.   No more pie, or even top 20 for me I'm afraid.
> 
> On the plus side, I'm not completely out of a job now, but my company has decided to out source the tech support part of my job.  So I suffered a reduction of hours. I now will only work 24 hours per week (3 days) during the school year, (and no hours over the summer school break) and I had to take a $4 per hour cut in pay. (but hey guy's, it pays more than unemployment, and I still get health insurance.)  I'll only have my work "work station" (a quad core 2.3ghz) machine crunching full time for now, but once things cool down and I can turn my A\C at home off I may fire up the 3 quad cores I have at home during the winter months.


Anything is better than nothing.  Sorry to hear that man, I hope things get better for you bro!  If you need anything, you know how to find me.


----------



## Norton (Jul 14, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... * 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*A Cute lil' Ducky for All!*




*Congrats to All of our Cruncher's!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## [Ion] (Jul 14, 2012)

D'awww, it's so cute 

Good job guys!


----------



## mjkmike (Jul 14, 2012)

My points will be down for a day or two.  My new I7 3770k is doing some shit.  Think its the memory, so I will pull some from the X79 and try that.

Great work all.


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 14, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> My points will be down for a day or two.  My new I7 3770k is doing some shit.  Think its the memory, so I will pull some from the X79 and try that.
> 
> Great work all.



Mike!!! Good to see ya still posting my friend. 

Wow, hopefully that is all it is man. It would suck if it was the CPU or motherboard. I have my fingers crossed that is all it is. Keep us posted bro.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 14, 2012)

Mike I hope you get the issues straightened out! We love when you post! Hope the casinos are treating you well.


----------



## Norton (Jul 15, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... * 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*A Cute lil' Bunny for All!*




*Congrats to All of our Cruncher's!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 15, 2012)

Wow...#16


----------



## popswala (Jul 15, 2012)

sweet another swed in the top 20. I'm a swed to if you couldn't guess lol.

I got a small piece of pie today. mmm its yummie. I want a bigger piece now lol


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 15, 2012)

popswala said:


> sweet another swed in the top 20. I'm a swed to if you couldn't guess lol.



I was very apparent with that American flag and your location being AR.


----------



## popswala (Jul 15, 2012)

lol. i'm 3/4's swed and very proud of it. my mothers parents are from there.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 15, 2012)

popswala said:


> sweet another swed in the top 20. I'm a swed to if you couldn't guess lol.
> 
> I got a small piece of pie today. mmm its yummie. I want a bigger piece now lol



I'm not even remotely Swedish, I just wish I was


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 15, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I'm not even remotely Swedish, I just wish I was


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 15, 2012)

popswala said:


> sweet another swed in the top 20. I'm a swed to if you couldn't guess lol.
> 
> I got a small piece of pie today. mmm its yummie. I want a bigger piece now lol


You can thank me for that piece of pie you got. I shut down one of my rigs while I was gone to the beach this weekend. But I'll be full bore tomorrow.


----------



## Norton (Jul 16, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... * 





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Some Hot Coffey tonightl!*




*Congrats to All of our Cruncher's!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 16, 2012)

Great work guys


----------



## popswala (Jul 16, 2012)

I prob would of gotten pie again if a rig didn't go down but still thats good numbers with only 4 rigs going.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 16, 2012)

popswala said:


> I prob would of gotten pie again if a rig didn't go down but still thats good numbers with only 4 rigs going.



As-is we get four of us clustered just under 10k


----------



## Arjai (Jul 16, 2012)

Norton said:


> *Some Hot Coffey tonightl!*
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120715/SC 071512.jpg



Nice photo! Who is the lovely young woman pictured here?


----------



## Norton (Jul 16, 2012)

Arjai said:


> Nice photo! Who is the lovely young woman pictured here?



Susan Coffey


----------



## Arjai (Jul 16, 2012)

Norton said:


> Susan Coffey



Aha! me brain thinks it figured it outs, duuh, yea!


----------



## Zachary85 (Jul 16, 2012)

Norton said:


> @zachary85
> 
> Hope things get better for you sooner than later..... if things get too rough you can always stop driving the bus and join up with me and the crew in the sewer
> 
> Just like the book says " Everybody Poops"



Wow, I totally missed your reply. 
I'm still laughing about the "Everybody Poops" comment 

Well, at least one more good thing happened last thursday, I'm now officially divorced and single again.  Even better, she signed a quit claim deed, so I get to keep my house.  

So many changes are going on all at once in my life right now, but I think things will work out for the better in the comming months.


----------



## Norton (Jul 16, 2012)

Zachary85 said:


> Wow, I totally missed your reply.
> I'm still laughing about the "Everybody Poops" comment
> 
> Well, at least one more good thing happened last thursday, I'm now officially divorced and single again.  Even better, she signed a quit claim deed, so I get to keep my house.
> ...



Remember- the only thing that is constant IS change. A good outlook goes a long way to a good outcome.

From experience I know that sometimes you need to tear everything down and start fresh... hang in there, it will get better but at times it may not seem like it


----------



## Arjai (Jul 16, 2012)

Norton said:


> Remember- the only thing that is constant IS change. A good outlook goes a long way to a good outcome.
> 
> From experience I know that sometimes you need to tear everything down and start fresh... hang in there, it will get better but at times it may not seem like it




Solid advice!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 16, 2012)

Norton said:


> Remember- the only thing that is constant IS change. A good outlook goes a long way to a good outcome.
> 
> From experience I know that sometimes you need to tear everything down and start fresh... hang in there, it will get better but at times it may not seem like it



I agree here. I have been there. I have been through a nasty divorce and all I can say is things are absolutely great now and life is perfect. I am now married to the woman of my dreams. And now we have have 4 kids together and a perfect family life. SO things may look bad but something better comes along.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 16, 2012)

Great numbers today guys!! Keep it up crunchaholics!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 17, 2012)

looks like if I can keep up my pace I might hit my next milestone tonight (within 1.1k of it now). Which will be early for me.  Also may be a 15k day.


----------



## Arjai (Jul 17, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> looks like if I can keep up my pace I might hit my next milestone tonight (within 1.1k of it now). Which will be early for me.  Also may be a 15k day.



Whatev...LOL.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 17, 2012)

Arjai said:


> Whatev...LOL.


----------



## Norton (Jul 17, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... * 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*An IT kitty for you!* 




*Congrats to All of our Cruncher's!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 17, 2012)

Well done guys!


----------



## Norton (Jul 18, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... * 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*For Arjai tonight!* 




*Congrats to All of our Cruncher's!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jul 19, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... * 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*A bunny and a kitty tonight!* 




*Congrats to All of our Cruncher's!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm liking this whole top-20 stuff


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 19, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I'm liking this whole top-20 stuff



It does satisfy some part of the ego doesn't it?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 19, 2012)

Yeah top 20 is great, also more variation.  Top 10 usually doesn't change as much.


----------



## Norton (Jul 20, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... * 





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*A Hot Coffey Break Tonight!*




*Congrats to All of our Cruncher's!!! *


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 20, 2012)

Norton said:


> *Time for Pie!.... *
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120719/Top 10 071912.jpg
> *Are you in our Top 20?*
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120719/top 20 071912.jpg
> ...



Nice bunny wabbit duck!


----------



## Norton (Jul 21, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... * 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*A Hot Coffey Break Tonight!*




*Congrats to All of our Cruncher's!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 21, 2012)

Who is this married woman you post for us to gawk at?


----------



## Norton (Jul 21, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Who is this married woman you post for us to gawk at?



??? Kate Beckinsale in non-vampire mode


----------



## popswala (Jul 21, 2012)

almost got pie tonight. darn. great job everyone.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 21, 2012)

Damn I though she looked familiar. She does look better with darker hair, not that she looks bad or anything.


----------



## Norton (Jul 22, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... * 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Some Hot Coffey Tonight!*




*Congrats to All of our Cruncher's!!! *


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 22, 2012)

Wow I actually got pie today on the first update.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 22, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Wow I actually got pie today on the first update.



Damn if you didn't. Good job CA.  Hope you stay close man


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 22, 2012)

Ya, well Norton will most likely overtake me later on today.


----------



## Norton (Jul 22, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Ya, well Norton will most likely overtake me later on today.



Not sure if that will happen today... I'm down a rig atm


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 22, 2012)

Norton said:


> Not sure if that will happen today... I'm down a rig atm



I saw that in the other thread. Hope it's nothing serious.

On the other hand, maybe I will end up with a piece of pie today!!!


----------



## Norton (Jul 22, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> I saw that in the other thread. Hope it's nothing serious.
> 
> On the other hand, maybe I will end up with a piece of pie today!!!





  If it's serious, and I'm pretty sure the board is nearly dead, then I'll end up down for a little while and end up coming back with more cores and a little less in my pocket. Probably going up from 26 cores to 30-34 cores real soon


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 22, 2012)

Oh how I missed the Coffey.  Is it me or has it been a few days without some?  Anyhow, looks like my new settings are getting me in the top 20.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 23, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Oh how I missed the Coffey.  Is it me or has it been a few days without some?  Anyhow, looks like my new settings are getting me in the top 20.



Why we just had some Coffey last night sir.


----------



## Norton (Jul 23, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Why we just had some Coffey last night sir.



Oh I think we can arrange a little moar!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 23, 2012)

We love moar.


----------



## Norton (Jul 23, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... * 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Some moar Hot Coffey Tonight!*




*Congrats to All of our Cruncher's!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 23, 2012)

That is some nice Hot coffey tonight.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 23, 2012)

If I didn't get pie well at least I got a coffey! good job y'all!


----------



## popswala (Jul 23, 2012)

man thats some hott coffey.

grr, I keep coming up 1 spot shy of pie lol. prob woulda got it if 2 rigs weren't down. One will be up hopefully Tues sometime and the other just stop freezing bout a min after desktop loads. Can't figure it out. It ran fine on a bench and under my desk, but I put it in a case since my bunny likes to sit next to it for the warm air lol. now it won't run.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 23, 2012)

Then I didn't notice the Coffey from the other night then.  Like tonight's though.


----------



## Norton (Jul 24, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... * 





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*A little bit moar Hot Coffey Tonight!*




*Congrats to All of our Cruncher's!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 24, 2012)

Wow just wow. Sweet coffey tonight.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 24, 2012)

Oh lordy lord!


----------



## Norton (Jul 25, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... * 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*For a Change of Pace....moar Coffey!*




*Congrats to All of our Cruncher's!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 25, 2012)

Thats some nice Coffey.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 25, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Thats some nice Coffey.



I'd say "hot Coffey"


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 25, 2012)

Sweet Jesus!  And a 2600K at 3.8 GHz is getting me in the top 20?  Okay, who's slacking?


----------



## Norton (Jul 26, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... *




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*and some moar Coffey!*




*Congrats to All of our Cruncher's!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 26, 2012)

Damn it took 14k to make top 10 tonight. wow things are really heating up.


----------



## gopal (Jul 26, 2012)

I am not in the top 100


----------



## mjkmike (Jul 26, 2012)

gopal said:


> I am not in the top 100



But you're still crunching and if you're in the top ten or the top 101 it still counts.


----------



## gopal (Jul 26, 2012)

Well i think i missed i am at 69 right now because of yesterday whole day crunching


----------



## Norton (Jul 27, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... *




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*and a Hot Coffey Break Tonight!*




*Congrats to All of our Cruncher's!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 27, 2012)

Very very nice Coffey break.


----------



## popswala (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm really surprised i'm still in top 20 with 2 rigs down. Will have 1 up soon when it get s a gpu any day now. The other I can't figure out. Keeps freezing up about a min after desktop loads. it ran fine on the bench and floor but doesn't like being in a case i suppose.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 27, 2012)

Look whos back in the top 20


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 28, 2012)

Seems Nothing is updating tonight when it does this will be updated. 


*Time For Pie!* 













*And your Coffey Break for today*


----------



## Norton (Jul 28, 2012)

btw... what is going with that cruncher? PII *x2* 970BE?

From your list:
Crunchers : Phenom II x6 1055t / Phenom II x6 1055t / *Phenom II x2 970BE */ Phenom II x4 960T / Phenom II x4 555BE unlocked to x4 / Athlon 64 x2 4400+


----------



## gopal (Jul 28, 2012)

I seen that coffey break before on this thread posted by norton
why you are posting the same coffey break again?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 28, 2012)

Norton said:


> btw... what is going with that cruncher? PII *x2* 970BE?
> 
> From your list:
> Crunchers : Phenom II x6 1055t / Phenom II x6 1055t / *Phenom II x2 970BE */ Phenom II x4 960T / Phenom II x4 555BE unlocked to x4 / Athlon 64 x2 4400+



That one is in cognito LOL 





gopal said:


> I seen that coffey break before on this thread posted by norton
> why you are posting the same coffey break again?


  Just for you


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 29, 2012)

Looks like I got almost 11K today, I need to get the I7-920 to atleast 4ghz to get about 14K


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 29, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Looks like I got almost 11K today, I need to get the I7-920 to atleast 4ghz to get about 14K



You just may be surprised when the final update hits. You just may be around 12 to 13k.   I will be around 19k or so for the day.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 29, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> You just may be surprised when the final update hits. You just may be around 12 to 13k.   I will be around 19k or so for the day.



Yea I am pretty impressed on what 24 Threads can do also useing less power and heat


----------



## popswala (Jul 29, 2012)

well I thought I was gonna get one of my rigs back online now since it has a gpu finally. but its asking for boot media. Come to find out it can't read the hdd any more. I stuck in my main rig and it won't show up to access. so looks like its still down till I get a hdd for it. This sucks. I am having the worse luck ever. I have one rig constantly bsod'ing prob cause its running on a low wattage psu lol. I do what I can. 

I'm constantly scanning for new devices and refreshing my hdd list but its not showing up. Its powered on cause I can feel it spinning but it won't read.


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 29, 2012)

Damn Pops!!!! Your having some really shitty luck lately my friend. 

Here is to hoping for better days to come............Damn soon brother!


----------



## popswala (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks man. I hope my luck does turns around soon. I sure could use some after this long string of bad/no luck


----------



## Norton (Jul 29, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... *
*Looks like FreeDC is off a bit tonight.... 





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*A Hot Coffey Break Tonight!*




*Congrats to All of our Cruncher's!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 29, 2012)

Another nice Coffey break tonight.


----------



## Norton (Jul 30, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... *




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*and A Little Taste of Nature!*




*Congrats to All of our Cruncher's!!! *


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 30, 2012)

Points galore!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 30, 2012)

Sure is man


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 30, 2012)

Nasty picture! What happened to all the good looking women?!?


----------



## Zachary85 (Jul 31, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Nasty picture! What happened to all the good looking women?!?



I loaded up the nice looking women on my bus, and Norton and I are going to party down for the next few weeks


----------



## Norton (Jul 31, 2012)

Zachary85 said:


> I loaded up the nice looking women on my bus, and Norton and I are going to party down for the next few weeks


----------



## Norton (Jul 31, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... *




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*and Get Well Wishes for our Captain's Mom!*




*Congrats to All of our Cruncher's!!! *


----------



## bogmali (Jul 31, 2012)

Let me switch my i7-970 Hex over from folding and see if I can move some folks around


----------



## mjkmike (Jul 31, 2012)

^ Don't you mean me.


----------



## bogmali (Jul 31, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> ^ Don't you mean me.


----------



## Daimus (Jul 31, 2012)

bogmali said:


> Let me switch my i7-970 Hex over from folding and see if I can move some folks around



You have already moved some people


----------



## gopal (Jul 31, 2012)

Norton said:


> and Get Well Wishes for our Captain's Mom!



What happend to CP's mom???
I have no idea about it, Is this is the reason of CP for not been online for a long time?


----------



## Norton (Aug 1, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... *




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*A Hot Coffey Break for Today!*




*Congrats to All of our Cruncher's!!! *


----------



## popswala (Aug 1, 2012)

nice a sweet cup of coffee tonight. I'm suprised to see myself in the top 20 still when 1 rig isn't connected to the net. its keeps restarting on me and the wireless won't connect auto so I have to do it manually every day lol. totally forgot to connect it yesterday. gonna go do that now. I bet it needs a bigger psu. Its the 720 rig running on a Tt 430w with a hd6950 on it lol.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 1, 2012)

Nice job fellow pie eaters.


----------



## Norton (Aug 2, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... *




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Some Hot Coffey for Today!*




*Congrats to All of our Cruncher's!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 2, 2012)

Congrats to the top 20


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 2, 2012)

Great job pie eaters.

Well I am still not staying home, but I am going to be leaving my PC on.  I need to come back home tomorrow anyways to pay the landlord the rent so I'll stop by and check on things.

When I came in today the landlord is leaving the central A/C on and since I have a duct, it cools my room even when my wall A/C unit is off.   So the rig should at least stay decently cool.  Let's see how this works out.


----------



## gopal (Aug 2, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Great job pie eaters.
> 
> Well I am still not staying home, but I am going to be leaving my PC on.  I need to come back home tomorrow anyways to pay the landlord the rent so I'll stop by and check on things.
> 
> When I came in today the landlord is leaving the central A/C on and since I have a duct, it cools my room even when my wall A/C unit is off.   So the rig should at least stay decently cool.  Let's see how this works out.



So in how much time you think you can return home, I guess 1 week.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm hoping a week at the most.  I just don't want my aunt staying alone all day while having to go through this.  So I'll keep her company in the meantime.


----------



## gopal (Aug 2, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'm hoping a week at the most.  I just don't want my aunt staying alone all day while having to go through this.  So I'll keep her company in the meantime.



Lol you worrid me by not answering to AIM

So, Woke late in the morning at 9:45 AM:shadedshu


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 2, 2012)

Naw, I woke up at 8am, just didn't see the AIM messages till like 9:45am or so.


----------



## gopal (Aug 2, 2012)

Still late, I woke up at 6:30 AM On Sundays and Saturdays because i also have to go school to go school i woke up at 5:00 Am


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 2, 2012)

Well I have to be at work at 9am, so no point in waking up earlier.


----------



## gopal (Aug 2, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well I have to be at work at 9am, so no point in waking up earlier.



So you are using your office computer right now?
Because it is 11:15 Am in your time






This is my regular setup of that since i joined WCG


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 2, 2012)

No, I can't access TPU from here.  But since things are better and work has calmed down a bit I'm posting via my phone.


----------



## gopal (Aug 2, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> No, I can't access TPU from here.  But since things are better and work has calmed down a bit I'm posting via my phone.




Why don't you download the TPU app for Android/Iphone i have download the app for Android but unluckly my tablet doesen't supports my USB Modem


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 2, 2012)

What app? I just use the regular site.  Works just as good as a PC.


----------



## gopal (Aug 2, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> What app? I just use the regular site.  Works just as good as a PC.




(The smile said everything)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## gopal (Aug 2, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


>



You are Frown at what?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 2, 2012)

Looks like my points are starting to rack up again.  Over 1700 for the day.  Landlord said he would look at the broken power outlet this week so I'm waiting on that to fire up my 2nd rig.  If he doesn't fix it, I'll find a way to power that thing!


----------



## Norton (Aug 3, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... * 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*A Hot Coffey Break Tonight!*




*Congrats to All of our Cruncher's!!! *


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 3, 2012)

Wow I almost had a piece of her pie tonight!! Would have been real sweet!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 3, 2012)

She has a super car that shoots the flames.


----------



## Norton (Aug 4, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... * 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*A Selection from our How Cute is That Dept.!*




*Congrats to All of our Cruncher's!!! *


----------



## popswala (Aug 4, 2012)

is it me or does that cats eyes look kinda bug eye? like one of thpse stress balls and someone squezzed him and his eyes poped out a lil lol

still though, that is a cute lil kitty.


----------



## Norton (Aug 4, 2012)

popswala said:


> is it me or does that cats eyes look kinda bug eye? like one of thpse stress balls and someone squezzed him and his eyes poped out a lil lol
> 
> still though, that is a cute lil kitty.



You mean like this  






Steve B might be his daddy


----------



## popswala (Aug 4, 2012)

exactly

so i'm not the only one that sees it. I had to make the pic bigger cause I thought I was seeing things lol.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 4, 2012)

Kitty is letting you know puppy farts stink.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 4, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Kitty is letting you know puppy farts stink.





Yeah his eyes are weird.


----------



## gopal (Aug 4, 2012)

Yup, surly weird kitty


----------



## Norton (Aug 5, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... *




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Some Hot Coffey for Today!*




*Congrats to All of our Cruncher's!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 5, 2012)

Nice work fellow pie eaters.


----------



## Norton (Aug 5, 2012)

16k for a piece of Pie!!! 

Great Job to the Pie eaters


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 5, 2012)

Norton said:


> 16k for a piece of Pie!!!
> 
> Great Job to the Pie eaters



It's a tough club, I tell ya, the top-20 is getting harder too!


----------



## Norton (Aug 5, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> It's a tough club, I tell ya, the top-20 is getting harder too!



As it should be!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 5, 2012)

OMG those eyes!!! (not you ION LOL )


----------



## Norton (Aug 6, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... * 





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*From Our Nature Collection Tonight!*




*Congrats to All of our Cruncher's!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 6, 2012)

Aww look at the nice kitty cats.


----------



## gopal (Aug 6, 2012)

Nice Job Pie eaters


----------



## Norton (Aug 7, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... * 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Mother and Child Cuties Tonight!*




*Congrats to All of our Cruncher's!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 7, 2012)

Great job guys! (and cute polar bears too!)


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 7, 2012)

Nice job guys 

Great job Norton hitting pie again.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 7, 2012)

Can't wait to get home and figure out a way to power up my 2nd cruncher now that my door is fixed and the AC actually cools.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Aug 7, 2012)

Only 7226 points for yesterday? Damn, I finally got the I7 860 system up and running sunday, was hoping for better results than 7200 points. I've done over 6000 a day with my 2600k alone. I was expecting atleast 9000-10000 points a day with both.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 7, 2012)

It's not up to speed yet I would say.  Give it another two days or so and #'s should start climbing and leveling out.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Aug 7, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> It's not up to speed yet I would say.  Give it another two days or so and #'s should start climbing and leveling out.



we'll see


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 7, 2012)

BarbaricSoul said:


> we'll see



Keep us posted but I'm positive it's that.  Remember results get submitted, then validated.  I've had pages of results pending before.  So whatever you've completed so far with this rig, probably most of the work might still be pending validation.  You can check that though.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 7, 2012)

The system has to "throttle up", It seems for some reason any new system takes a few days before it hits full production.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Aug 7, 2012)

I've got results posted by the 860 system. IDK, we'll see what happens. You'll know it's working when you see me edging closer to pie.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 7, 2012)

Yep, sure does.  My 2600K took a good week or so before it started to hit 6k+ PPD.  At first I was a bit disappointed, but I should've known better.  

Barbaric, go to results status on the left, and sort by "Pending Validation".  See how many you got there.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Aug 7, 2012)

That's it. I still have results pending from sunday


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 7, 2012)

. Told ya   give it a day or two.  Points are going to change drastically.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 7, 2012)

BarbaricSoul said:


> I've got results posted by the 860 system. IDK, we'll see what happens. You'll know it's working when you see me edging closer to pie.
> 
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120807/860.jpg



You can estimate the PPD based on the number of days/hours of CPU time reported there versus how many you'd get on a full day (8).  With those results, it looks like you'll get close to ~4k PPD from it!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 7, 2012)

Interesting calculation.  Seems to BR accurate as well.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 7, 2012)

Wcg seems to stock pile results in the pending pile for a few days on a new system. Almost like a buffer.


----------



## gopal (Aug 7, 2012)

Norton said:


> *Time for Pie!.... *
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120806/Top 10 080612.jpg
> *Are you in our Top 20?*
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120806/top 20 080612.jpg
> ...



Nice Numbers and Nice Job pie eaters


Chicken Patty said:


> Can't wait to get home and figure out a way to power up my 2nd cruncher now that my door is fixed and the AC actually cools.



Great


----------



## theonedub (Aug 7, 2012)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Only 7226 points for yesterday? Damn, I finally got the I7 860 system up and running sunday, was hoping for better results than 7200 points. I've done over 6000 a day with my 2600k alone. I was expecting atleast 9000-10000 points a day with both.



Before I replaced my i7 860 it would get between 3,500 and 4,100 PPD at a conservative 3.5ghz run 24/7. I ran the 860 and 2600k (@4.3ghz) together and 10.5kPPD was about the average, so your expectations should be met easily.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Aug 7, 2012)

My 870 @ 3.8GHz gets around 4.5K which is about 500 PPD more than my 4.2GHz FX-8150. The 8 thread i7 CPUs are monsters.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm running the 860 system at stock(just under 3ghz at 1.2volts). I heard the 1st gen I7 run hot, but DAMN, 70'c under full load with a Corsair A50?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 7, 2012)

BarbaricSoul said:


> I'm running the 860 system at stock(just under 3ghz at 1.2volts). I heard the 1st gen I7 run hot, but DAMN, 70'c under full load with a Corsair A50?



Yeah man, they run hot but the safe temp is also pretty high if I recall from my 920.  So there's still a bit of room for youi.


----------



## Norton (Aug 7, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> My 870 @ 3.8GHz gets around 4.5K which is about 500 PPD more than my 4.2GHz FX-8150. The 8 thread i7 CPUs are monsters.



  What workload do you run with the 8150? They seem to run best when the load is balanced (i.e. lots of the same WU's). I'm running a mixed load (all projects) on my 8150 atm and I'm still getting over 4k ppd at stock clocks. 

  When it cools off a bit I will be balancing the load on it and going up to at least 4.2 on the o/c.... should get it over 6k ppd then


----------



## Daimus (Aug 7, 2012)

Norton said:


> They seem to run best when the load is balanced (i.e. lots of the same WU's).



Accurately noticed. 
I'm also trying to make sure that FX has the same tasks for all cores. At least for a day.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Aug 7, 2012)

I have all my machines set to do everything, so I guess that's where the difference lies. If I look at the last 7 days, the 870 has a small lead over the 8150.

And yes, my 870 runs at around 70-75c on a CM 212 EVO at 3.8/1.325v core/1.275v VTT in an air-conditioned (but ~30c) room.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 7, 2012)

BarbaricSoul said:


> I'm running the 860 system at stock(just under 3ghz at 1.2volts). I heard the 1st gen I7 run hot, but DAMN, 70'c under full load with a Corsair A50?


That's a big high, but not extraordinary.  My 875k did ~95c @ full load @ stock on the stock cooler....the Kuhler 620 dropped that to ~55c IIRC.

The SB CPUs are really an incredible improvement in temperature/power usage for stock & OCing


Norton said:


> What workload do you run with the 8150? They seem to run best when the load is balanced (i.e. lots of the same WU's). I'm running a mixed load (all projects) on my 8150 atm and I'm still getting over 4k ppd at stock clocks.
> 
> When it cools off a bit I will be balancing the load on it and going up to at least 4.2 on the o/c.... should get it over 6k ppd then



6k PPD from a 4.2GHz FX-81x0? 
That's rather incredible...at that PPD, I might have to get one of those instead of a 2600k or other i7 

How much of an impact does balanced WUs have?  That's generally the way I like to run things anyways (focus on one project at a time)


----------



## Norton (Aug 7, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> That's a big high, but not extraordinary.  My 875k did ~95c @ full load @ stock on the stock cooler....the Kuhler 620 dropped that to ~55c IIRC.
> 
> The SB CPUs are really an incredible improvement in temperature/power usage for stock & OCing
> 
> ...



6k ppd is a goal. Reachable.... I believe so  Daimus' 8120 can post some pretty good ppd with his o/c so an 8150 should produce the same or better ppd. 

Load balancing/running the same wu's should allow the most efficient use of cpu cycles, similar to tuning/balancing a car's engine to fire even on all cylinders.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 8, 2012)

Norton said:


> 6k ppd is a goal. Reachable.... I believe so  Daimus' 8120 can post some pretty good ppd with his o/c so an 8150 should produce the same or better ppd.
> 
> Load balancing/running the same wu's should allow the most efficient use of cpu cycles, similar to tuning/balancing a car's engine to fire even on all cylinders.



Impressive!  That's pretty amazing, really!  And can this be reached with the Biostar 880G board?

I actually figured that non-balanced WUs were best, particularly on HT-enabled CPUs.  I figured, that way, each WU would use different features/resources of the CPU, and the CPU could be more fully utilized than just running 8 of the same thing.


----------



## Norton (Aug 8, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Impressive!  That's pretty amazing, really!  And can this be reached with the Biostar 880G board?
> 
> I actually figured that non-balanced WUs were best, particularly on HT-enabled CPUs.  I figured, that way, each WU would use different features/resources of the CPU, and the CPU could be more fully utilized than just running 8 of the same thing.



The 8150 is on the ASUS M5A99X Evo. I'm not sure how hard I would push the clocks on the 880G boards (running the 6100@3.6 and 6200@4.0 on them atm w/o issues)

You may be right on the wu's, you have more experience with crunching than I do. I do notice improvements in output when running FX with batches of the same wu's though .... as always, YMMV


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 8, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Wcg seems to stock pile results in the pending pile for a few days on a new system. Almost like a buffer.



The pending results stay that way because WU's are issued to multiple computers and their results are compared. So when you have a WU pending it's because they are waiting for the same WU to be completed by other computers on the grid for comparison and to verify accuracy. If you're WU has a different result than the majority of the results returned you get an error. If it matches then you get a valid. The points you get are based on completion time in comparison to other return times as well.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 8, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> I have all my machines set to do everything, so I guess that's where the difference lies. If I look at the last 7 days, the 870 has a small lead over the 8150.
> 
> And yes, my 870 runs at around 70-75c on a CM 212 EVO at 3.8/1.325v core/1.275v VTT in an air-conditioned (but ~30c) room.



That's pretty high ambient, at least for me.  If you had that down some your temps will improve drastically.  But I say those temps are fine.



[Ion] said:


> That's a big high, but not extraordinary.  My 875k did ~95c @ full load @ stock on the stock cooler....the Kuhler 620 dropped that to ~55c IIRC.
> 
> The SB CPUs are really an incredible improvement in temperature/power usage for stock & OCing
> 
> ...



I'm itching to build a 8120 based rig.  They are giving them away at the price they are at now I say.  Gotta love AMD's pricing for sure though.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 8, 2012)

Thats why me love Amd.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 8, 2012)

I love AMD too, more than intel.  Just that I chose Intel because I got a crazy good deal on my 2600K and because at the time it seemed like a good choice, which it still is.  But I'll probably go back to AMD for my main rig at least.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 8, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> I love AMD too, more than intel.  Just that I chose Intel because I got a crazy good deal on my 2600K and because at the time it seemed like a good choice, which it still is.  But I'll probably go back to AMD for my main rig at least.



AMD Rocks, they run cooler just like their GPU's. I would never want a GTX in my rig while gaming in the summer. I'd sweat my balls off!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 8, 2012)

I've always had AMD/ATI.  Maybe when I get around to building an FX rig I'll slap on a beasty 7000 series card as well.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 8, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> I've always had AMD/ATI.  Maybe when I get around to building an FX rig I'll slap on a beasty 7000 series card as well.



You will not regret it CP. I love my 7970 and hope to get the 2nd in September. 

Which reminds me, it's time to suspend operations and enjoy some fast framerates!!!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 8, 2012)

I have been strickly with Amd/Ati since I built the k6-2 system I had way back when. I never looked back. Went from it to a Slot a then to the socket A's, to what I have now. I have 1 out of my six systems running that have a Nvidia gpu. I got that card almost free and it is in one of the linux boxes. It's is also a passively cooled card so I don't have to worry about a fan going out on it.


----------



## Norton (Aug 8, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... * 





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*An old Favorite from another time!*




*Congrats to All of our Cruncher's!!! *


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 8, 2012)

Yeah, I am pretty positive I'll be building an AMD rig soon.

And good job pie eaters!


----------



## Jstn7477 (Aug 8, 2012)

IMO, AMD CPUs are cheaper, slower and more power hungry while Intel CPUs are more expensive, faster and less power hungry. I'd rather have a 2600K over an FX-8150, but everyone knows that the initial investment cost is higher. However, if you are running something at 100% load and hang onto it for a long time, the more efficient but more expensive CPU will win simply because it will repay itself in saved energy costs. 

Same thing goes for air conditioners. High SEER units cost a ton but are much more energy efficient than cheap bargain units, and will pay for themselves with saved energy costs. 

And about the AMD CPUs running cooler, that's partially true/false. For one, AMD's sensors at idle have read below room temperature on most of my Phenom or newer chips (like, 19c in a 30c room). Intel's CPUs seem to have more accurate sensors, but remember, most of Intel's newest CPUs are built on more advanced process nodes with smaller die areas, and physics tells us that something with less surface area compared to its mass has a harder time dissipating heat compared to something with a huge surface area and the same mass (which is why we add huge metal devices called heatsinks to our CPUs and attach them with thermal paste to provide optimal heat transfer, since thermal paste fills in all the microscopic pits in the metal surfaces and makes the CPU/heatsink combo more like one big solid). The real life analogy here is the fat guy who is always hot versus the skinny chick who is always cold.



Chicken Patty said:


> That's pretty high ambient, at least for me.  If you had that down some your temps will improve drastically.  But I say those temps are fine.



Unfortunately, I run 12 rigs at work and the conditions are not perfect of course. We have 3 tons of cooling capacity, but it's an office area built inside of a steel warehouse strip, so the ambient temp surrounding the office is always 80-100F+ in the Summer. Winter (if we actually still have those thanks to the possible "global warming") will be much better for my operations.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 8, 2012)

I totally agree.  I just personally like AMD better and love how snappy and well try run.  But Intel does run cooler and more efficient, at least comparing a 8 core FX to a 2600K.

And that explains your temps


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 8, 2012)

Great work fellow pie eaters.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 8, 2012)

I disagree.

While Intel chips might use less power they run hotter. Same for Nvidia GPU's.

The max temp tolerence for Intel chips are much higher so yes they are more efficient in that sense, but in the reality of it all, with an AMD CPU and an ATI (AMD) GPU my temps are lower on all rigs on full load. and in the summertime when I'm fullscreen gaming and my 7970 is pumping out at 80 F Nvidia cards are pumping out much more which requires more A/C


95w to 125w? Pfff

I'll buy AMD.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 8, 2012)

Well in this room which is around 80f (shut the a/c off for the night) this x6 system under full load is hovering right around 47c. I can't tell you what a intel system would be running temp wise. But I also have this system in an old case with only 80mm fans.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 8, 2012)

Admittedly, the difference does increase more when they're OCed....still, given that an AMD X8 is only slightly over half the price of an i7, there's a lot of price difference to overcome.  Yes, the Intel is faster, but I'm not convinced, at least for dedicated crunchers, that it is worthwhile.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 8, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Well in this room which is around 80f (shut the a/c off for the night) this x6 system under full load is hovering right around 47c. I can't tell you what a intel system would be running temp wise. But I also have this system in an old case with only 80mm fans.



An Intel system would run way hotter than an AMD system.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Aug 8, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> I disagree.
> 
> While Intel chips might use less power they run hotter. Same for Nvidia GPU's.
> 
> ...



Just because the sensor reads a higher temperature doesn't necessarily mean that the chip is dissipating a greater amount of heat. The amount of heat produced by a semiconductor device is a function of the amount of electricity flowing through the device in the first place. I can put an AMD E-350 on a passive heatsink to make it run at 80c and it dissipates much less heat than an FX-8150 @ 55c. Yeah, increasing the temperature of an electrical device increases the resistance and energy converted to heat, but that is negligible compared to the actual power consumption of the device.

Tell you what, I'm going to use my new IR thermometer to measure the difference between my FX-8150 and i7-870, and compare the readings to those from HWMonitor. Both are using the same Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO cooler at 100% fan speed. I'm pretty sure both CPUs should be close temperature wise, but the FX will likely read lower on the die sensors.

My 7950 is running at 70c/50% fan right now while folding at 950MHz. NVIDIA cards believe it or not are much more efficient for F@H, and a GTX 470 easily doubles the PPD of my 7950. Gaming is a much different ballpark however, but the GTX 6xx has radically different power characteristics compared to the previous Fermi GPUs.

With that said, my 45nm Intel i7-870 CPU at 400MHz slower core speed is still slapping my 32nm FX-8150. We shall find out soon which platform is victorious (as I might actually compare my systems with my Kill-A-Watt soon to see what the PPD to KWHR ratio is).


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 8, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Just because the sensor reads a higher temperature doesn't necessarily mean that the chip is dissipating a greater amount of heat. The amount of heat produced by a semiconductor device is a function of the amount of electricity flowing through the device in the first place. I can put an AMD E-350 on a passive heatsink to make it run at 80c and it dissipates much less heat than an FX-8150 @ 55c. Yeah, increasing the temperature of an electrical device increases the resistance and energy converted to heat, but that is negligible compared to the actual power consumption of the device.
> 
> Tell you what, I'm going to use my new IR thermometer to measure the difference between my FX-8150 and i7-870, and compare the readings to those from HWMonitor. Both are using the same Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO cooler at 100% fan speed. I'm pretty sure both CPUs should be close temperature wise, but the FX will likely read lower on the die sensors.
> 
> ...



I'll admit I'm an AMD Fanboy (or fanbot if I mistype) but i like the fact that my GPU and CPU run cooler than Intel and Nvidia. Espescially in the summertime. Saves me on A/C

Here are my Temps under full load:








And my wattage is 150 total.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Aug 8, 2012)

I hear ya. I own a ton of AMD systems myself including the now quite inefficient K8 platforms. My 8150 4.2GHz 1.45v (lots of vdroop) is running at 54-57c right now with 2 GTX 460 cards installed and under 100% load, and since those are open-air cards that dump heat into the case, that attributes to the high temps on my CPU. Case is a HEC Blitz with 4x120 fans and a 140mm ghetto-modded to the mesh side panel.

My 870 system has a GTX 470 (rear exhaust) and a GTX 460 open air, and all that is in an NZXT Source 210 case with 4 anemic Cooler Master 120mm fans (not buying those again), rear 120mm 1500 RPM and a 120mm 1850 RPM high speed side panel fan. CPU is running at 72-77c.

I'll probably test both of them when I have time using the IR thermometer/Kill-A-Watt.


----------



## Daimus (Aug 8, 2012)

Congrats to all crunchers!

@ion
I agree with Norton. Sometimes I succeed to find a balance and 8120 4,2GHz gives me 5,8-6,0 ppd. I'm working on it. It brings a lot of fun when you can squeeze out additional 15-20 percent.

@Norton
This experimental modern bomb labeled "to Russia with Love" is awesome 
And nice  bomb carrier with fuel intake, exhaust and total cost of project. 

@Jstn7477
Try to set LLC on "normal" or "regular". That magic thing helped me to reduce voltage to 1,32v. With 1,45v you can get 4,5GHz without extra heating (I mean more heating than you have ATM), I'm sure.


----------



## Norton (Aug 9, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... * 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*A bit of Hot Coffey Today!*




*Congrats to All of our Cruncher's!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 9, 2012)

Congrats Top 20


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 9, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Congrats Top 20



Yup!!!


----------



## gopal (Aug 9, 2012)

the_mad_shot said:


> congrats top 20



^^my post^^


----------



## Norton (Aug 10, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... * 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Even the Kitty's are watching our progress!*




*Congrats to All of our Cruncher's!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 10, 2012)

We be watched by kitty kittys.


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 10, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> We be watched by kitty kittys.



A couple of things are not correct; they are not kitties, they are gremlins in disguise and they are watching there mother ship leave the Earth.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 10, 2012)

Good job Chicken Patty, I hope to see you in the top-20 more frequently!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 10, 2012)

Norton said:


> *Time for Pie!.... *
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120809/Top 10 080912.jpg
> *Are you in our Top 20?*
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120809/top 20 080912.jpg
> ...





[Ion] said:


> Good job Chicken Patty, I hope to see you in the top-20 more frequently!



I'm surprised, that's my 2600K at default 3.8 GHz only.  Speaking off, I haven't gotten the 2nd rig online because the landlord said he'll check it out this week.  Since he usually comes during the day when I'm not home (he asks me for permission to go in the house) I will let him look at the outlet first.  Once it's working I can connect everything back and done.  Don't want him to find two PC's running and some ghetto rigged stuff.  So I'll hold off a bit, but it's all ready to go!!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Aug 10, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Good job Chicken Patty, I hope to see you in the top-20 more frequently!



Funny thing about that, a single 2600k is enough to bounce in and outof the top twenty, but a 2600k and a I7 860 seems only good for 16th or 15th. You guys are making it tough to get top 10.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 10, 2012)

And that can only mean competition is good.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 10, 2012)

I still need to clock the i7-920 to 4Ghz to see what numbers it will sling from 2.66Ghz


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 10, 2012)

Should be able to do about 4.5K ppd at least at that clock right?


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 10, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I still need to clock the i7-920 to 4Ghz to see what numbers it will sling from 2.66Ghz





Chicken Patty said:


> Should be able to do about 4.5K ppd at least at that clock right?



Depends on the projects you run, my 875k @ 3.86 would do ~5.5k PPD on C4SW (if crunching 24/7 untouched), but on other projects it was lower.  If the system has enough RAM, C4SW really is amazing


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 10, 2012)

As much as the points are nice, at the end of the day I'm not in it for the points, I'm in it for the research so I don't specify anything, I just let it run what it wants, don't really mind.  I got 8GB's of RAM and I never see over 40%-50% of usage at any given time, that I could see at least.

So it could run whatever project it wants.


----------



## Daimus (Aug 10, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Depends on the projects you run, my 875k @ 3.86 would do ~5.5k PPD on C4SW (if crunching 24/7 untouched), but on other projects it was lower.  If the system has enough RAM, C4SW really is amazing



Someone has C4CW? For my FX this job is no longer loaded.


----------



## Norton (Aug 10, 2012)

Daimus said:


> Someone has C4CW? For my FX this job is no longer loaded.



I don't see them on my rigs ATM either


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 10, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> As much as the points are nice, at the end of the day I'm not in it for the points, I'm in it for the research so I don't specify anything, I just let it run what it wants, don't really mind.  I got 8GB's of RAM and I never see over 40%-50% of usage at any given time, that I could see at least.
> 
> So it could run whatever project it wants.


I like to run one project at a time, so I'm doing C4SW until I get the 1-year or 2-year badge, then I'll switch over to something else.  If I do all projects, new badges seem to take forever 


Daimus said:


> Someone has C4CW? For my FX this job is no longer loaded.



My laptop says that the project is shut down for maintenance, but I pulled down three C4SW WUs on my C2D about ten minutes ago....YMMV.


----------



## Norton (Aug 11, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... * 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Just for a little TGIF LOL!*




*Congrats to All of our Cruncher's!!! *

Thanks to Mad Shot for the post help (FreeDC's not loading for me )


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 11, 2012)

Congrats on the great numbers guys. 



Yw Norton, anytime buddy.


----------



## Norton (Aug 12, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... * 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*A Hot Coffey Break Today!*




*Congrats to All of our Cruncher's!!! *


----------



## popswala (Aug 12, 2012)

lucky rabbit, boobs are for guys lol

Nice to see i took the 11th spot. Almost got a piece of sweet...sweet pie
Its nice having my i3 back up and running. Now if i can get another psu i can get another rig running.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 12, 2012)

Great work guys


----------



## Norton (Aug 13, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... * 





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*and to Close out the the London 2012 Olympics!*




*Congrats to All of our Cruncher's!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 13, 2012)

Congratulations to all, Pie Eaters and Top-20 alike!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 13, 2012)

Congrats all


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 13, 2012)

Norton said:


> *Time for Pie!.... *
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120812/Top 10 081212.jpg
> *Are you in our Top 20?*
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120812/top 20 081212.jpg
> ...



Congrats pie eaters and top 20'ers.  I got over 1,000 points from my i7-950 already.  Can't wait till it stables out


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 13, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Congrats pie eaters and top 20'ers.  I got over 1,000 points from my i7-950 already.  Can't wait till it stables out




Glad to hear it's back on. Outlet must be fixed then, right?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 13, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Glad to hear it's back on. Outlet must be fixed then, right?



Nope, landlord mom's in the hospital with kidney infection, so he asked me for some time to look at it.  Having have had my mom in there just last week, trust me I am more than understanding.

I just got an extension and hooked it up to my bathroom   Works though!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 13, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Nope, landlord mom's in the hospital with kidney infection, so he asked me for some time to look at it.  Having have had my mom in there just last week, trust me I am more than understanding.
> 
> I just got an extension and hooked it up to my bathroom   Works though!



 Nice one! I remember years ago when I was in MTL I couldn't afford my electricity bill and I was cut off so I ran an extension cord into the buildings hallway! 

don't you love temporary workarounds?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 13, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Nice one! I remember years ago when I was in MTL I couldn't afford my electricity bill and I was cut off so I ran an extension cord into the buildings hallway!
> 
> don't you love temporary workarounds?



Yours was extreme though.


----------



## Norton (Aug 14, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... * 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*From the what am I? Nature collection!*




*Congrats to All of our Cruncher's!!! *


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 14, 2012)

Woot, top 20 for me.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 14, 2012)

Nice to see the Capt in the running.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 14, 2012)

Numbers should go up once things get up to speed.  I'll see if I can push for a small overclock on the 950.  I'll try overclocking the 2600K upon a new windows install.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 14, 2012)

Congrats CP! 

With the new i7, I think I'll be consistently top-20


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 14, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Congrats CP!
> 
> With the new i7, I think I'll be consistently top-20



Man the competition is really heating up from the 10th spot to the 20th spot.  Yikes


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 14, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Man the competition is really heating up from the 10th spot to the 20th spot.  Yikes



Competition is grrrrrrreat!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 14, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Competition is grrrrrrreat!!!
> 
> http://www.writerwill.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/tony-the-tiger-frosties.jpg



it is indeed, the more competition we have the harder we push.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 14, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Man the competition is really heating up from the 10th spot to the 20th spot.  Yikes



Oh, I have my eyes set beyond the 11th spot, it will just take some time to get there


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 14, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Oh, I have my eyes set beyond the 11th spot, it will just take some time to get there



If that's the case, I have my eyes set on #1, it'll just take some time to get there


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 14, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> If that's the case, I have my eyes set on #1, it'll just take some time to get there



Ahh, but you see, I think with one more i7 or FX-8 I could be in the top-10 range...with the i7-860 I should be doing a comfortable ~10-11k, so it's not that much more I'd need (4-5k PPD).


----------



## Norton (Aug 14, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Ahh, but you see, I think with one more i7 or FX-8 I could be in the top-10 range...with the i7-860 I should be doing a comfortable ~10-11k, so it's not that much more I'd need (4-5k PPD).



The Top 10 range may go up as you try to reach it though... like trying to reach the end of a rainbow


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 14, 2012)

Norton said:


> The Top 10 range may go up as you try to reach it though... like trying to reach the end of a rainbow



We'll see, although I don't see it going up enormously within the next few months


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 14, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Ahh, but you see, I think with one more i7 or FX-8 I could be in the top-10 range...with the i7-860 I should be doing a comfortable ~10-11k, so it's not that much more I'd need (4-5k PPD).



So what is your point.

I only need about 100k ppd to be in the # 1 spot.  Pfffttt, should be easy, I'll just need about another 4,538 2600K's up and crunching.  I should have that done by tomorrow, midday.


----------



## hat (Aug 14, 2012)

I should be in the top 20 as well once I get the x6 at 4GHz, or 3.8.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 14, 2012)

The top 20 is going to be nuts in a bit


----------



## Norton (Aug 14, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> The top 20 is going to be nuts in a bit



Yesterday we were going at 5K+ ppd thru the Top 25


----------



## hat (Aug 14, 2012)

top 20 isn't enough, I want pie 

just a pipe dream for me...

I bet I could get some pie with one of those AMD Interlargos systems. Anyone know anything about them? Is that 16 core figure 16 real cores, or is it like BD where it would be 8 cores with that funky hyperthreading? Can those systems overclock?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 14, 2012)

Yeah I want pie too but it's out of the question ATM for me


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 14, 2012)

Points are going to be all over the place for the next couple days until things get sorted out with wcg.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 14, 2012)

Both of my rigs haven't uploaded anything yet.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 14, 2012)

I have a couple that haven't uploaded yet either. I will keep an eye on it today as I can't tell whats going on from work. I do feel it's on Wcg's end though.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 14, 2012)

I was getting pie but after the rearranging of the rigs then the power issue and now a hard drive went out I am just scraping by. I believe I will stick with what I have for now due to higher power bills


----------



## gopal (Aug 14, 2012)

Let's see what happens to me, till now nothing to upload but i will have a WU to upload in 45 mins


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 14, 2012)

Yeah I haven't uploaded anything


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 14, 2012)

If they don't upload soon I am pretty sure some of my rigs will run out of work.


----------



## agent00skid (Aug 14, 2012)

Mine are going fine.


----------



## gopal (Aug 14, 2012)

agent00skid said:


> Mine are going fine.



Everyone else having problems and yours is fine?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 14, 2012)

It can happen that way. There have been times when everyone else was having upload problems and mine where fine.


----------



## gopal (Aug 14, 2012)

Okay just uploaded a WU, mine is working fine.


----------



## hat (Aug 14, 2012)

I don't have any backed up atm either.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 14, 2012)

Well it seems all my crunchers have atleast uploaded something. A little low but at least there uploading.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 14, 2012)

Crap, I'm not uploading anything on either rigs.  Dammit!


----------



## Norton (Aug 15, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... * 





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*another nice Nature pic for you!*




*Congrats to All of our Cruncher's!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 15, 2012)

You're finding so many adorable fuzzy animals 

Congratulations pie-eaters and top-20!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 15, 2012)

Great work guys


----------



## popswala (Aug 15, 2012)

not a bad job with a rig without net as usual lol.

That lil guys gettin high on life...really high on life. I guess he wants to go to the land of boobage lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 15, 2012)

I know my #'s are inflated, but damn I just missed pie 

Great job guys!


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 15, 2012)

You did great, those are very respectable numbers!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 15, 2012)

Yeah, still good #'s.  Once #'s deflate and are normal, I should still have enough for top 20 consistently though.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 15, 2012)

Raised the i7-950 from 3.2GHz to 3.6GHz.  We'll see how it does and what kinds temps it sees.


----------



## Norton (Aug 16, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... * 





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*a Teaser for mjkmike Tonight!*




*Congrats to All of our Cruncher's!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 16, 2012)

Nice work guys


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 16, 2012)

Top-20 again, I like


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 16, 2012)

Woot, great going Mr. Presler!


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 16, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Woot, great going Mr. Presler!



That would be my grandfather, please just call me Ion or Kai


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 16, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> That would be my grandfather, please just call me Ion or Kai



  Okay ION


----------



## gopal (Aug 16, 2012)

What the hell happened to the pie eaters?
they are in 35,000 they should be around 70,000


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 16, 2012)

gopal said:


> What the hell happened to the pie eaters?
> they are in 35,000 they should be around 70,000



F150 Raptor was the only one hitting those kind of points.  He lost his job so he has to stop for the time being till he can sort things out.  Check out THIS post he put in the WCG team thread.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 16, 2012)

At least F150 is still putting out some good numbers


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 16, 2012)

Well if he shut everything down, then it's just a matter of time.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 16, 2012)

It's sad but that just maybe his pending going trough.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 16, 2012)

Yeah it is.  He probably has a few more pages to go still.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 16, 2012)

It would be cool if he gets back up and running when the last pending goes through.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 16, 2012)

Well considering he got laid off work, he might be down for a while.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 16, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well considering he got laid off work, he might be down for a while.


On the other hand, there is Norton's offer of a secure location and free electricity


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 16, 2012)

Yeah, if I'm. It mistaken he was going to let Norton know on that.  But Regardless I just wish him the best.  I hope he is able to find another job soon.  ...and that's not exactly easy to do nowadays heh.


----------



## Norton (Aug 16, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah, if I'm. It mistaken he was going to let Norton know on that.  But Regardless I just wish him the best.  I hope he is able to find another job soon.  ...and that's not exactly easy to do nowadays heh.



He said he would let me know in a couple of weeks if he was interested in the offer. It would be great if he posted here and said he had found another job.... and a better one than before. 

 I went through this myself 3 yrs ago but I was one of the luckier ones out there and was never officially unemployed (long story) but did end up with a substantial pay cut when the smoke cleared :shadedshu


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 16, 2012)

Yeah man, I hope he does find something and better too!  But yeah jobs are tough to find/keep nowadays.


----------



## Norton (Aug 16, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah man, I hope he does find something and better too!  But yeah jobs are tough to find/keep nowadays.



Everybody Poops though..... that's a bit of job security for me


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 16, 2012)

Works out heh?


----------



## Norton (Aug 17, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... * 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*A Hot Coffey Break Today!*




*Congrats to All of our Cruncher's!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 17, 2012)

Something that has been bugging me....it's 'Crunchers', not "Cruncher's"....please, please, please use the right one 

Congrats on being in the top-20, and well done everyone!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 17, 2012)

Hey it's 13 with blonde hair  Congrats fellow pie eaters.


----------



## popswala (Aug 17, 2012)

Now thats what i'm talking about. I get a nice sweet piece of pie tonight and I'm lovin' it.

Great job everyone.

what you doin there under me Norton? lol


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 17, 2012)

popswala said:


> Now thats what i'm talking about. I get a nice sweet piece of pie tonight and I'm lovin' it.
> 
> Great job everyone.
> 
> what you doin there under me Norton? lol



This maintenance stuff wcg is throwing everyone's numbers all over the place. This is the first day this week I am somewhat close to normal.


----------



## popswala (Aug 17, 2012)

yea that maintenace thing was a lil longer then normal and was kinda rediculous. It might be a screw up but heck i'll take it for some sweet pie.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 17, 2012)

LOL your still doing real good.  Hopefully they get done very soon.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 17, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> This maintenance stuff wcg is throwing everyone's numbers all over the place. This is the first day this week I am somewhat close to normal.



Same here.

..and if you guys look closely, 13th all the way to 20th are seperated by about 2k points only.  close competition for sure.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 17, 2012)

Yes it has tighten things up ABIT. 















Now who's gonna post "I saw what you did there"


----------



## Norton (Aug 17, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Something that has been bugging me....it's 'Crunchers', not "Cruncher's"....please, please, please use the right one
> 
> Congrats on being in the top-20, and well done everyone!



I shall succumb to the grammar policing as long as you agree heighth is not a word  



popswala said:


> Now thats what i'm talking about. I get a nice sweet piece of pie tonight and I'm lovin' it.
> 
> Great job everyone.
> 
> what you doin there under me Norton? lol



If you want to stay up there you're going to have to work for it...


----------



## popswala (Aug 17, 2012)

As yummie as that pie is tonight and I get a piece. I'm not going to eat it. I'm going to lick it till its all gone. That way it last longer and the sweet, sweet taste gets to jump around on my tongue. I just hope I don't get a hair in my pie  lol.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 17, 2012)

popswala said:


> As yummie as that pie is tonight and I get a piece. I'm not going to eat it. I'm going to lick it till its all gone. That way it last longer and the sweet, sweet taste gets to jump around on my tongue. I just hope I don't get a hair in my pie  lol.



Your freaking me out man.


----------



## popswala (Aug 17, 2012)

lol. I like to savor my pie. I don't get it often so I wana make it last.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 17, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Your freaking me out man.



x2 



ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Yes it has tighten things up ABIT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 17, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> x2
> 
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120816/35d2m3.jpg



 Yea, all capitol letters kind of gave that away.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 17, 2012)

Norton said:


> I shall succumb to the grammar policing as long as you agree heighth is not a word
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to stay up there you're going to have to work for it...



That's right it's "Height"



stinger608 said:


> Yea, all capitol letters kind of gave that away.



You mean "Capital" surely Stinger.

I'm a grammar AND spelling nazi as well. Including the proper use of "a' and "an" "their, there. ans they're" etc...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 17, 2012)

Indeed it did stinger


----------



## Norton (Aug 17, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> That's right it's "Height"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm better than most with that sort of thing but far from perfect 

Thanks for agreement on the height vs heighth thing. That one drives me nuts!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 17, 2012)

Wut r u guyz talkin bout?  

Quick question guys, is the Zambezi 8150 worth the extra money over the 8120?  You know if they are slightly better binned or something?  Or simply just clock speed that separates the two?


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 17, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Wut r u guyz talkin bout?
> 
> Quick question guys, is the Zambezi 8150 worth the extra money over the 8120?  You know if they are slightly better binned or something?  Or simply just clock speed that separates the two?


I'd say probably not, given that you aren't doing "extreme" OCs on your CPUs (I assume you'll push the FX to ~4GHz), and I'd imagine that either should be able to reach your target OC fine (for massive OCs, I can see the possibility of a bigger difference).


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 17, 2012)

That's what I'm thinking.  I'll probably get the 8120.  I got a steal from a buddy for a AM3+ board so I want to get my 3rd cruncher going ASAP.  Just need the rest of the stuff.


----------



## Daimus (Aug 17, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Wut r u guyz talkin bout?
> 
> Quick question guys, is the Zambezi 8150 worth the extra money over the 8120?  You know if they are slightly better binned or something?  Or simply just clock speed that separates the two?



I think you can make savings on cooling. A friend of mine and I have 2 CPU's running at the same frequency. But he's 8150 satisfied with cooler for $ 40, and my 8120 need much more expensive. For the same 4,4GHz.


----------



## Norton (Aug 17, 2012)

Daimus said:


> I think you can make savings on cooling. A friend of mine and I have 2 CPU's running at the same frequency. But he's 8150 satisfied with cooler for $ 40, and my 8120 need much more expensive. For the same 4,4GHz.



I agree- go 8150. The price difference is like $30 now and is worth it for the better binned chip.


----------



## Zachary85 (Aug 17, 2012)

Well, it's cooled off slightly here.  And I'm still trying to get to my 4Mil Milestone .... so I've cranked up a couple of semi-retired crunchers to help push me there   It's still going to take me awhile, but I'll crunch on


----------



## Norton (Aug 17, 2012)

Zachary85 said:


> Well, it's cooled off slightly here.  And I'm still trying to get to my 4Mil Milestone .... so I've cranked up a couple of semi-retired crunchers to help push me there   It's still going to take me awhile, but I'll crunch on



Awesome! Bring it on Ralph  

I have most of the parts for a new rig but my mobo from Geeks.com didn't get here yet


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 18, 2012)

Norton said:


> Awesome! Bring it on Ralph
> 
> I have most of the parts for a new rig but my mobo from Geeks.com didn't get here yet



This for the 965BE?  Any plans on OCing it?


----------



## Norton (Aug 18, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> This for the 965BE?  Any plans on OCing it?



It's a BE... it's supposed to be overclocked  I'll probably run it at 3.8/2400NB minimum- the board I'm getting has 6+2 power and I have 2 nice coolers to pick from for it (Xig Venus or a Spire Thermax Eclipse III)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 18, 2012)

Daimus said:


> I think you can make savings on cooling. A friend of mine and I have 2 CPU's running at the same frequency. But he's 8150 satisfied with cooler for $ 40, and my 8120 need much more expensive. For the same 4,4GHz.





Norton said:


> I agree- go 8150. The price difference is like $30 now and is worth it for the better binned chip.



Yeah sounds abou right.  I'll probably do that.


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 18, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> You mean "Capital" surely Stinger.



 Yea I guess that is what I meant to spell.


----------



## Norton (Aug 18, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... * 





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*I'm having a great day today. I... Uh-Oh!*




*Congrats to All of our Crunchers'!!! *


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 18, 2012)

Looks like 9K is quite good for being down 8 threads


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 18, 2012)

Norton said:


> *Time for Pie!.... *
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120817/Top 10 081712.jpg
> *Are you in our Top 20?*


Nope. Top ten buddy.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 18, 2012)

Great job team. I am starting to move my way up in points again.


Congrats on the top 10 CA.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 18, 2012)

Great job guys!


----------



## popswala (Aug 18, 2012)

that sucks for me. Just found out my i7 was disconnected from the net. This wireless thing is hindering me here and there. Gonna have to do what mad shot did here soon once i get the $$.

Great job everyone. Good to see you made top 20 F150.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 18, 2012)

Yeah I just ran a network switch off of my router and added 5 ports to my network. I chunked the usb wifi adapters in the drawer. Didn't like them sticking out the front of the cases is the main reason for doing this.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 18, 2012)

popswala said:


> that sucks for me. Just found out my i7 was disconnected from the net. This wireless thing is hindering me here and there. Gonna have to do what mad shot did here soon once i get the $$.
> 
> Great job everyone. Good to see you made top 20 F150.



Just run an RJ-45 cable to all of them. WTF???


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 18, 2012)

Thats what I did.


----------



## popswala (Aug 18, 2012)

My router is in my bedroom where my main rig is. Then I have 3 rigs in the living room cause thats where the ac is. I'm thinking of getting a switch and just running a long enough cable from the router to the switch and then I can just run the living rm rigs off the switch. Just need to get a switch, a long enough rj45 and some extra good length rj45's to connect them all up.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 19, 2012)

popswala said:


> My router is in my bedroom where my main rig is. Then I have 3 rigs in the living room cause thats where the ac is. I'm thinking of getting a switch and just running a long enough cable from the router to the switch and then I can just run the living rm rigs off the switch. Just need to get a switch, a long enough rj45 and some extra good length rj45's to connect them all up.



you can always run a second router as a hub.


----------



## Norton (Aug 19, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... *




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Some Hot Coffey Tonight!*




*Congrats to All of our Crunchers'!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 19, 2012)

Some nice hot coffey there


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 19, 2012)

Awesome, 4 Scandinavian flags in the top-20 tonight! 
Now we just need to get Finland represented


----------



## Norton (Aug 19, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Awesome, 4 Scandinavian flags in the top-20 tonight!
> Now we just need to get Finland represented



10 different flags in the Top 20... good showing for an International team


----------



## popswala (Aug 19, 2012)

crap. again? dang it. I woulda got pie tonight if my 720 rig didn't lose net again. Go figure. 

great job everyone.


----------



## Norton (Aug 20, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... *




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Some Hot Coffey Tonight!*




*Congrats to All of our Crunchers'!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 20, 2012)

Yup I would. And yes I did 

Congrats all


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 20, 2012)

Norton, your grammar is still wrong 

Congrats guys!


----------



## Norton (Aug 20, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Norton, your grammar is still wrong
> 
> Congrats guys!



 enlighten me


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 20, 2012)

Norton said:


> enlighten me



Apostrophe Rules


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 20, 2012)

Oh by the way Ion, I don't see the apostrophe your talking about. You may have some dirt on your screen.


----------



## Norton (Aug 21, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... *




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*A taste of nature Tonight!*




*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 21, 2012)

Great work fellow pie eaters and top 20.


----------



## Norton (Aug 21, 2012)

Looks like WCG is catching up a bit on those pending results


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 21, 2012)

Sure is. One rig was off today also.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 21, 2012)

My i7-950 will be down a bit, installing Windows 8 on it, looking forward to trying it.  Will be back up shortly!


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 21, 2012)

Wow, over 9k PPD required to be in the top-20 today!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 21, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Wow, over 9k PPD required to be in the top-20 today!



I barely hanged on


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 21, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> I barely hanged on



Time to OC that 2600k some more I think 

My PPD has increased over the last three days, but my spot in the top-20 keeps decreasing each day...clearly I need to get my Dell back online ASAP or I'll be out entirely


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 21, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Time to OC that 2600k some more I think
> 
> My PPD has increased over the last three days, but my spot in the top-20 keeps decreasing each day...clearly I need to get my Dell back online ASAP or I'll be out entirely



It's at default right now, don't feel like messing with it.  Been at 3.8 GHz for over a week now.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 21, 2012)

Mmmmm Pie.


----------



## Norton (Aug 21, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Time to OC that 2600k some more I think
> 
> My PPD has increased over the last three days, but my spot in the top-20 keeps decreasing each day...clearly I need to get my Dell back online ASAP or I'll be out entirely



Your cord is all packed up and will be mailed before I get tortured by the dentist tomorrow am 



ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Mmmmm Pie.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Aug 21, 2012)

Dat green slice.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 21, 2012)

I7-950 is back up.  So far, I like Windows 8!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 21, 2012)

Does it seem to handle Wcg alright?


----------



## hat (Aug 21, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Wow, over 9k PPD required to be in the top-20 today!









Damn, if it's gonna be that high I don't think I'll make it.


----------



## Norton (Aug 21, 2012)

hat said:


> http://cache.ohinternet.com/images/....jpg/618px-Over_9000_Vector_by_Vernacular.jpg
> 
> Damn, if it's gonna be that high I don't think I'll make it.



Numbers are a bit inflated tonight due to WCG having issues recently. You should have a decent shot at Top 20


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 21, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Does it seem to handle Wcg alright?



So far everything is running just fine.


----------



## popswala (Aug 21, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Windows 8!



 you went to the dark side?


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 21, 2012)

popswala said:


> you went to the dark side?



The Dark Side is OS X


----------



## popswala (Aug 21, 2012)

lol thats a whole other world in its own world.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 21, 2012)

popswala said:


> you went to the dark side?





[Ion] said:


> The Dark Side is OS X



It's only on my dedicated cruncher, just to try it out.  Won't switch over on my main rig just yet.  Probably not till it's out, so I only have to do it once you know.  But so far I like it, just takes getting used to it.


----------



## hat (Aug 21, 2012)

1090t cruising at 4GHz... 1.425v just failed a test, going up to 1.45. The board said my stock voltage was 1.475...

Scratch that, temps are too high for 4GHz. Went over 68c in a test. I can take the side door off (case has crap airflow) but that's about it... might need to aim lower.

Thinking it may be getting too hot and rebooting. Even with the side door off it climbed over 65c and bummed out. Trying 1.40v...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 21, 2012)

hat said:


> 1090t cruising at 4GHz... 1.425v just failed a test, going up to 1.45. The board said my stock voltage was 1.475...
> 
> Scratch that, temps are too high for 4GHz. Went over 68c in a test. I can take the side door off (case has crap airflow) but that's about it... might need to aim lower.
> 
> Thinking it may be getting too hot and rebooting. Even with the side door off it climbed over 65c and bummed out. Trying 1.40v...



If anything they like the 3.8 GHz area a lot.  THat should be achieveable at like 1.350v or so.


----------



## Norton (Aug 21, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> If anything they like the 3.8 GHz area a lot.  THat should be achieveable at like 1.350v or so.



+1
 4.0Ghz or over usually needs very good cooling (i.e. water) to run stable. You can run 3.6-3.8 with lower volts and have a little more fun with bumping up the NB... My 960T was that way and they are just unlocked Thubans with 2 cores shut off


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 21, 2012)

Bumping up the NB is night and day difference on those chips!


----------



## hat (Aug 21, 2012)

Would that have any affect on wcg?

1.35 failed at 3825mhz, trying 1.375 now


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 21, 2012)

Very minor, but it does feel a lot better around windows and apps.


----------



## hat (Aug 21, 2012)

Hm, maybe some additional bandwidth could come in handy between 6 wcg tasks, 2 quake servers, a vent server, my phone and anything else I decide to load up on it... the memory in there is only 1333 9-9-9-24 though (stock is 1333 7-7-7-20 at 1.65v, but I elected to run the looser timings so I could have 1.5v... less heat and less power draw, even if it is just a slight difference) so I dunno if it would help at all with such slow ram.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 21, 2012)

I would try it, see how you like it.  I had 1333 RAM at first and I still saw a night and day difference going from 2 GHz to 2.6 GHz on the NB.


----------



## popswala (Aug 22, 2012)

just wondering, whats the cut off time to getting your completed work uploaded by? The rig that keeps bsding on me, I'm only gonna reconnect the net every couple days instead of a couple times a day till I can get that fixed.


----------



## Norton (Aug 22, 2012)

popswala said:


> just wondering, whats the cut off time to getting your completed work uploaded by? The rig that keeps bsding on me, I'm only gonna reconnect the net every couple days instead of a couple times a day till I can get that fixed.



8pm Eastern time (12pm GMT)


----------



## Norton (Aug 22, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... * 





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*and a Hot Coffey Break for Today!*




*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *


----------



## popswala (Aug 22, 2012)

great job everyone.  Looks to be having to stay above 12.5k to get pie. You guys really are making this hard lol.

looks about 7pm my time then as I'm CST

Great job top 20.


----------



## mjkmike (Aug 22, 2012)

popswala said:


> great job everyone. Looks to be having to stay above 12.5k to get pie. You guys really are making this hard lol.



Don't think it was ever easy.


----------



## Norton (Aug 22, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> Don't think it was ever easy.



True statement is true 

One of these days my rigs are going to start PM'ing me with vacation requests


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 22, 2012)

popswala said:


> great job everyone.  Looks to be having to stay above 12.5k to get pie. You guys really are making this hard lol.
> 
> looks about 7pm my time then as I'm CST



The output of our top members has certainly increased significantly--the Pie Eaters are an elite group 

Great job guys!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 22, 2012)

Norton said:


> *Time for Pie!.... *
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120821/Top 10 082112.jpg
> *Are you in our Top 20?*
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120821/top 20 082112.jpg
> ...



Okay, who's the slacker tonight?  I had my i7-950 offline for a few hours while I installed W8, saw a movie, then the drivers and software, and I made it in the top 20.  Unacceptable :shadedshu


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Aug 22, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Okay, who's the slacker tonight?  I had my i7-950 offline for a few hours while I installed W8, saw a movie, then the drivers and software, and I made it in the top 20.  Unacceptable :shadedshu



That would be me. Having some RAM issues with the I7 860 build.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 22, 2012)

no worries, I slack here and there when laziness kicks in.  It happens.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Aug 22, 2012)

Yeah, I'm guessing(hoping) it's a RAM issue. Only thing I can see that might be a problem. Started getting BSOD and lock ups. I RAM I have in it is older DDR3 rated for 1.9 volts. The P55 chipset bios has 1.9 marked so high as it's flashing red in the bios, so I didn't want to chance hurting the board running 1.9 volts. I have a 4gb G.Skill 1.5 volts kit on the way from Newegg.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 22, 2012)

Norton said:


> *Time for Pie!.... *
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120821/Top 10 082112.jpg
> *Are you in our Top 20?*
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120821/top 20 082112.jpg
> ...



She smells like ramen


----------



## Zachary85 (Aug 22, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Okay, who's the slacker tonight?  I had my i7-950 offline for a few hours while I installed W8, saw a movie, then the drivers and software, and I made it in the top 20.  Unacceptable :shadedshu



Ok, .... now I know there are a few slackers here .... even I made the top 20 last night. 
That just doesn't happen for me the past couple of months.   I don't know if I'll be able to keep hitting the top 20, but, I'll give it a try


----------



## Norton (Aug 22, 2012)

Zachary85 said:


> Ok, .... now I know there are a few slackers here .... even I made the top 20 last night.
> That just doesn't happen for me the past couple of months.   I don't know if I'll be able to keep hitting the top 20, but, I'll give it a try



Every result is important  Thanks for the help!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 22, 2012)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Yeah, I'm guessing(hoping) it's a RAM issue. Only thing I can see that might be a problem. Started getting BSOD and lock ups. I RAM I have in it is older DDR3 rated for 1.9 volts. The P55 chipset bios has 1.9 marked so high as it's flashing red in the bios, so I didn't want to chance hurting the board running 1.9 volts. I have a 4gb G.Skill 1.5 volts kit on the way from Newegg.



Yeah that's too high, I think 1.55v recommended max.  But you can go a bit higher if careful and know what you are doing.



Zachary85 said:


> Ok, .... now I know there are a few slackers here .... even I made the top 20 last night.
> That just doesn't happen for me the past couple of months.   I don't know if I'll be able to keep hitting the top 20, but, I'll give it a try



Keep at it bro


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 23, 2012)

Well damn, late last night my 4x4 system quit running for no apparent reason. Not sure what is going on to be honest. So needless to say, I will not be even in the top 20 for awhile. 

Got all the "stuff" to get the i7 920 up and running, however it may be a couple of days as I only have evenings to mess with it. :shadedshu


----------



## Norton (Aug 23, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... * 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Something Cute for Today!*




*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *


----------



## popswala (Aug 23, 2012)

great job everyone.

I barely got pie tonight. Its good when that rig will stay connected to net and not bsod on me lol.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 23, 2012)

popswala said:


> great job everyone.
> 
> I barely got pie tonight. Its good when that rig will stay connected to net and not bsod on me lol.



10th slot pie is still pie, remember that 
Which rig is BSODing on you?


----------



## popswala (Aug 23, 2012)

i take what ever pie I an get lol

Its the x3 720 rig.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 23, 2012)

Nice work team. 


Two of my rigs were shut down for no apparent reason when I go home today. Thin wifey may have been involved in this time. I think she may have hit the power strip or something. She said she was cleaning near then and the shut off. So she did reboot them but forgot to logged them in.


----------



## popswala (Aug 23, 2012)

lol. My wife doesn't go no where near my rigs. She knows better. I'm a lil anal over them.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 23, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Nice work team.
> 
> 
> Two of my rigs were shut down for no apparent reason when I go home today. Thin wifey may have been involved in this time. I think she may have hit the power strip or something. She said she was cleaning near then and the shut off. So she did reboot them but forgot to logged them in.



I suggest installing BOINC as a service or enabling auto-login in order to eliminate this issue


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 23, 2012)

Yeah I will figure something out.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 24, 2012)

popswala said:


> lol. My wife doesn't go no where near my rigs. She knows better. I'm a lil anal over them.



I don't blame you. Most girls and technology don't mix


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 24, 2012)

popswala]I'm a lil anal[/quote]

:roll: Yea we all know that..........................:roll:

Oh wait said:


> lol. My wife doesn't go no where near my rigs. She knows better. I'm a lil anal over them.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 24, 2012)

I set the rigs to log in auto so if it happens again she won't have to worry about logging them in.


----------



## Norton (Aug 24, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... * 





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*and some Hot Coffey Today!*




*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *


----------



## popswala (Aug 24, 2012)

great job pie eaters. I did good today number wise.


----------



## Norton (Aug 24, 2012)

popswala said:


> great job pie eaters. I did good today number wise.



I'm surprised I got a bit of pie tonight with one rig down and in transit


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 24, 2012)

popswala said:


> great job pie eaters. I did good today number wise.



 You got that right man!!! Awesome job Pops!!!!!!


----------



## popswala (Aug 24, 2012)

I was just thinking that when I saw how high up there I was but then seen you weren't to far under me so you weren't down to long.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 24, 2012)

Nice job guys..


----------



## popswala (Aug 24, 2012)

Glad to see you CP made top 20. I almost didn't see you down there lol.


----------



## Daimus (Aug 24, 2012)

3 of my crunchers are sitting without inet-connection but I'll be back in few days!


----------



## gopal (Aug 24, 2012)

Great Job Pie Eaters


----------



## Jaffakeik (Aug 24, 2012)

I"m on diet so no pies for me for couple months need to get rid about 20kg till christmad


----------



## Norton (Aug 24, 2012)

Daimus said:


> 3 of my crunchers are sitting without inet-connection but I'll be back in few days!



I'm guessing that you will post some big numbers on the day that they report in!


----------



## Norton (Aug 25, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... * 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*and something from the  file Today!*




*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 25, 2012)

Great job guys.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 25, 2012)

Mmmmm, grape pie tonight


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 25, 2012)

Maaa maaa maa maa poker face.


----------



## Norton (Aug 26, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... * 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*A Hot Coffey Break Today!*




*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 26, 2012)

Wow 







Oh congrats people.


----------



## Norton (Aug 26, 2012)

Mmmm... Blueberry!!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 26, 2012)

Mmmmm Jessica Biel


----------



## popswala (Aug 26, 2012)

thats what I'm talking about. A sweet hott piece of pie after dinner. Yum..me.

o yea, And I get some tonight.


----------



## mjkmike (Aug 26, 2012)

Nice work Norton.
Oh and congrats on the byte of pie from my plate


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 26, 2012)

Norton said:


> Mmmm... Blueberry!!



And well earned!


----------



## Norton (Aug 27, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... * 





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Some Hot Coffey for Today!*




*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm in the nanan or however you spell it.  


Great job guys.


----------



## Norton (Aug 27, 2012)

Mmmm.... Lime pie! 

Thinking there's a taste of Cherry coming in the near future....


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 27, 2012)

Damn Norton, you're on fire!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 27, 2012)

I see the top spot in jeopardy tomorrow.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 27, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I see the top spot in jeopardy tomorrow.



It will be interesting to see how fast the Opty setup ramps up...but I know Norton said he expected ~50k PPD when all is up and going


----------



## Norton (Aug 27, 2012)

90 threads and some assistance from a great Team member sure helps out a lot


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 27, 2012)

Cool, I actually made into the pie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

First time.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 27, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Cool, I actually made into the pie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> First time.



I just noticed that Great work Stinger


----------



## Norton (Aug 27, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Cool, I actually made into the pie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> First time.



Once you get a taste of pie it's hard to not try to get more


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 27, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Cool, I actually made into the pie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> First time.



Congratulations, I hope to see you there more!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 27, 2012)

Congrats stinger!  

...and Norton, you going to rack up some points fast!


----------



## Jstn7477 (Aug 27, 2012)

While I am sad to see my lime green pie go away, I am happy to see that Norton stepped up and took responsibility of running some serious hardware from another team member, in addition to everything else he does for the WCG team. Thanks for bringing some beefy hardware back online once again, and I hope you enjoy those points!  

Other than that, everything is pretty quiet at my place. I've pretty much frozen any upgrades/acquiring additional hardware because of the amount of money I've spent on stuff this year, and the last things I bought were the X3210 and 2 GTX 460s on TPU. If there is a really good deal, I may take a look, but I'm currently sitting on quite a bit of hardware (much of which is old) that I am waiting for to kick the bucket eventually. Running 14 machines, over half of which only do 500-1500 PPD, is kind of a waste efficiency wise when a few i7 systems or a single 64 core server can eat my farm alive, but I'll keep running it all until it dies. If anything, the older machines make great heaters during the winter (if Florida ever has a winter again).


----------



## hat (Aug 27, 2012)

Yep... my mom turned on the blowdrier and knocked off about 1000 points (any time she uses the blowdrier, it causes some sort of trip in my room only and kills the computers and resets my clock). 

Maybe I'll buy her a new blowdrier as a random gift?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Aug 27, 2012)

hat said:


> Yep... my mom turned on the blowdrier and knocked off about 1000 points (any time she uses the blowdrier, it causes some sort of trip in my room only and kills the computers and resets my clock).
> 
> Maybe I'll buy her a new blowdrier as a random gift?



I think your house wiring should be to blame here, but unfortunately that costs more to get fixed than a new hair dryer.


----------



## Daimus (Aug 27, 2012)

@Norton
My friend, I am very impressed of your constant desire to be helpful to the team, regular hardware upgrade to change this world for the better and hard work to benefit humanity.


@stinger608
Congratulations, and I hope that your 4X4 would show what he can do!

In general, comrades, I'm very glad that it becomes hot in the top 20!


----------



## hat (Aug 27, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> I think your house wiring should be to blame here, but unfortunately that costs more to get fixed than a new hair dryer.



Perhaps... I lack the skills to do that myself, and I live in an apartment anyway. Can't really be tearing into shit like that here.


----------



## Norton (Aug 27, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> While I am sad to see my lime green pie go away, I am happy to see that Norton stepped up and took responsibility of running some serious hardware from another team member, in addition to everything else he does for the WCG team. Thanks for bringing some beefy hardware back online once again, and I hope you enjoy those points!
> 
> Other than that, everything is pretty quiet at my place. I've pretty much frozen any upgrades/acquiring additional hardware because of the amount of money I've spent on stuff this year, and the last things I bought were the X3210 and 2 GTX 460s on TPU. If there is a really good deal, I may take a look, but I'm currently sitting on quite a bit of hardware (much of which is old) that I am waiting for to kick the bucket eventually. Running 14 machines, over half of which only do 500-1500 PPD, is kind of a waste efficiency wise when a few i7 systems or a single 64 core server can eat my farm alive, but I'll keep running it all until it dies. If anything, the older machines make great heaters during the winter (if Florida ever has a winter again).





Daimus said:


> @Norton
> My friend, I am very impressed of your constant desire to be helpful to the team, regular hardware upgrade to change this world for the better and hard work to benefit humanity.
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks guys... I like to help  


@stinger- I too want to see what that 4x4 can do


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 27, 2012)

hat said:


> Yep... my mom turned on the blowdrier and knocked off about 1000 points (any time she uses the blowdrier, it causes some sort of trip in my room only and kills the computers and resets my clock).
> 
> Maybe I'll buy her a new blowdrier as a random gift?



That seems like a very good idea to me


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 27, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> While I am sad to see my lime green pie go away, I am happy to see that Norton stepped up and took responsibility of running some serious hardware from another team member, in addition to everything else he does for the WCG team. Thanks for bringing some beefy hardware back online once again, and I hope you enjoy those points!
> 
> Other than that, everything is pretty quiet at my place. I've pretty much frozen any upgrades/acquiring additional hardware because of the amount of money I've spent on stuff this year, and the last things I bought were the X3210 and 2 GTX 460s on TPU. If there is a really good deal, I may take a look, but I'm currently sitting on quite a bit of hardware (much of which is old) that I am waiting for to kick the bucket eventually. Running 14 machines, over half of which only do 500-1500 PPD, is kind of a waste efficiency wise when a few i7 systems or a single 64 core server can eat my farm alive, but I'll keep running it all until it dies. If anything, the older machines make great heaters during the winter (if Florida ever has a winter again).



With nearly 50 cores and a ton of GPUs going, your contribution to the Team is incredible.  If you need to step back for a bit and concentrate on something else, we very much understand.  If funds permit it, I hope to see you upgrading again soon


----------



## Norton (Aug 28, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... * 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*A Bit of Nature for Today!*




*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 28, 2012)

Real nice job today guys.


----------



## gopal (Aug 28, 2012)

Norton have the 1st position now, someone steal that please.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Aug 28, 2012)

gopal said:


> Norton have the 1st position now, someone steal that please.



That's likely due to everyone starting off at 0 points everyday on the stats, so some other people get pie for a little bit.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 28, 2012)

Them 84 cores 90 threads help a little bit


----------



## Norton (Aug 29, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... * 





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Some Hot Coffey Today!*




*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *


----------



## hat (Aug 29, 2012)

hat_tpu 9,086


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hot damn!!!!!! Got me some lemon pie today!!!!!! Frigging awesome. 


Just awesome Norton!!!! Got ya the top pie man. Crazy numbers bro!!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 29, 2012)

hat said:


> hat_tpu 9,086
> 
> http://cache.ohinternet.com/images/....jpg/618px-Over_9000_Vector_by_Vernacular.jpg


----------



## Norton (Aug 29, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Hot damn!!!!!! Got me some lemon pie today!!!!!! Frigging awesome.
> 
> 
> Just awesome Norton!!!! Got ya the top pie man. Crazy numbers bro!!!!



Congrats stinger 

Mmmm... Cherry!!!  

F-150 built a couple of pretty nice beasties here!!!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 29, 2012)

I would have no ideal what flavor pie I have. Maybe ice flavored. LOL


----------



## Norton (Aug 30, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... * 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*A Little More Hot Coffey Today!*




*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 30, 2012)

62,000 points in one day???  

Also, I seem to have broken the pie chart


----------



## Norton (Aug 30, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> 62,000 points in one day???
> 
> Also, I seem to have broken the pie chart




Now your name is:

".."


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 30, 2012)

Sweet Lemon for me.


----------



## popswala (Aug 30, 2012)

I'll just take a mug of milk. I don't mind that its warm lol.


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 30, 2012)

Barely squeaked in on a small piece of pie today.


----------



## hat (Aug 30, 2012)

Damn, I didn't get in the top 20 and it only took 7k to get in? o_0


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 30, 2012)

hat said:


> Damn, I didn't get in the top 20 and it only took 7k to get in? o_0



That is somewhat surprising, I'd expect that you'd be doing ~9k a day


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 30, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> That is somewhat surprising, I'd expect that you'd be doing ~9k a day



every user will have their ups and downs. I put out 11k yesterday, well above my average.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 30, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> every user will have their ups and downs. I put out 11k yesterday, well above my average.



True, I've seen fluctuations of ~50% from day-to-day


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 30, 2012)

Yep, been doing this for a bit already, seen just about everything.  However, never seen anyone break a pie chart like you did last night!


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 30, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yep, been doing this for a bit already, seen just about everything.  However, never seen anyone break a pie chart like you did last night!



I figure my name is just too long for it to display properly 
Whatever, Portal is awesome, and I'm sticking with it for now


----------



## Norton (Aug 31, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... * 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Something from the Oh How Cute Folder Today!*




*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 31, 2012)

Crazy......Didn't do anything different today, and didn't even come close to any pie? 

Oh well, still doing okay.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 31, 2012)

Numbers seem a little wacky to me today.


----------



## popswala (Aug 31, 2012)

lol, kitty's like " who the heck is this guy?"

Still good numbers everyone.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 31, 2012)

popswala said:


> lol, kitty's like " who the heck is this guy?"
> 
> Still good numbers everyone.



I tawt I saw a wabbit! hehe da huh hehehe.


----------



## hat (Aug 31, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> That is somewhat surprising, I'd expect that you'd be doing ~9k a day



As did I... maybe the wcg servers are being slow with my units, or maybe the x6 is erroring a lot (though I haven't seen any more since I last found I had errors 2 days ago), or maybe the units I'm running just aren't great for points output.

Oh, here's why! ...What the hell?


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 31, 2012)

hat said:


> As did I... maybe the wcg servers are being slow with my units, or maybe the x6 is erroring a lot (though I haven't seen any more since I last found I had errors 2 days ago), or maybe the units I'm running just aren't great for points output.



Yup, or maybe there's a backlog or something...stuff happens, and the average is what matters most 

EDIT:  That's strange...my C2D was taking forever (80 hours for a 2hr WU)...no idea how to fix it because I decommissioned it after about two days in favor of the i7.


----------



## hat (Aug 31, 2012)

see above, edited


----------



## Norton (Aug 31, 2012)

hat said:


> As did I... maybe the wcg servers are being slow with my units, or maybe the x6 is erroring a lot (though I haven't seen any more since I last found I had errors 2 days ago), or maybe the units I'm running just aren't great for points output.
> 
> Oh, here's why! ...What the hell?
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/E0Npq.jpg



Run CPU benchmarks on your rig- I need to do that sometimes on mine and the time straightens out.

OR

Your rig may be having an issue with its overclock/stability???


----------



## Daimus (Aug 31, 2012)

hat said:


> Oh, here's why! ...What the hell?


156 hours for one WU? 
Never seen before.


----------



## hat (Aug 31, 2012)

At first I thought maybe that machine locked up and boinc manager on this pc was keeping track of time spent and eta forever (I use boinc manager to remotely check the status of the other machine)... but it didn't seem to be locked up at all, as soon as I hit the power button it shut down just like it normally does.



Daimus said:


> 156 hours for one WU?
> Never seen before.



No shit, not even on my pentium 3 when I was using it


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 31, 2012)

Daimus said:


> 156 hours for one WU?
> Never seen before.



I would delete it man. That is insane.


----------



## Norton (Sep 1, 2012)

*Can you believe it? Pie!.... * 





*and a Top 20 even?*




*Let's See What Happens Tomorrow!*




*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 1, 2012)

Great work guys.


----------



## popswala (Sep 1, 2012)

seriously? I got #4 with those numbers. It looks like the first day crunching first started lol. And look who still got over 1k pts lol.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 1, 2012)

681 points, oh boy!


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 1, 2012)

lol, Norton at #1 with 1.3k


----------



## gopal (Sep 1, 2012)

I had a great chance to be in the top 15 with 200 pt but WCG didn't uploaded.
Wonder what will happen to the WCG numbers


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 1, 2012)

Something about the #'s made me LOL.


----------



## gopal (Sep 1, 2012)

@CP
lol
but really i had a great chance


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 1, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Something about the #'s made me LOL.



For some reason I also'd LOL'd at them.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## popswala (Sep 2, 2012)

those #'s look like we're all running Intel PI/PII's lol


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Sep 2, 2012)

Or Athlon Durons at 800Mhz!!


----------



## Norton (Sep 2, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... * 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*and Hot Coffey Break for Today!*




*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *


----------



## mjkmike (Sep 2, 2012)

Great work every one.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Sep 2, 2012)

What happened to the wabbits??? xD


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 2, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> What happened to the wabbits??? xD


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Sep 2, 2012)

Awwwww^^ So cute!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 2, 2012)

Great work guys and gals.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Sep 2, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Great work guys and gals.



Smurf you!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 2, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Smurf you!



Oh smurf you too.


----------



## Norton (Sep 3, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... * 





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*An Aww How Cute for Today!*




*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 3, 2012)

Congrats top 20


----------



## hat (Sep 3, 2012)

Barely snuck in! My place should be more secure come tomorrow.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 3, 2012)

Woah, things are getting tough, 11k PPD required for top-10 tonight!


----------



## gopal (Sep 3, 2012)

ahhh, norton is cheating.
No one can get that much points


----------



## Norton (Sep 3, 2012)

gopal said:


> ahhh, norton is cheating.
> No one can get that much points



84 cores/90 threads running for WCG .... when you match that you are producing the same as I same


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 3, 2012)

gopal said:


> ahhh, norton is cheating.
> No one can get that much points



Norton Cheating? Nah, He is running 3x k6-2 systems, he just has massive overclocks on them.


----------



## Norton (Sep 3, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Norton Cheating? Nah, He is running 3x k6-2 systems, he just has massive overclocks on them.



 how did you know???....but you forgot about my IBM/Cyrix 6x86L PR200+


----------



## Norton (Sep 4, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... * 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*A Hot Coffey Break Today!*




*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 4, 2012)

Sweeett coffey break tonight. Makes me want to sing. ♪♫ I got my mojo working, but it sure ain't working on you. ♫♪♪

Oh congrats guys


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 4, 2012)

Woah, Daimus is on fire!  

And #16 with 10k points?  Great work guys!


----------



## Norton (Sep 4, 2012)

Great numbers tonight!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 4, 2012)

Daimus is catching up for lost time. LOL


----------



## Norton (Sep 5, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... * 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*In Honor of Voyager 1- 35 yrs and still going!!!*




*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 5, 2012)

Nice work guys and all our crunchers


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 5, 2012)

Got me a little grape pie at least.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Sep 5, 2012)

Norton said:


> 84 cores/90 threads running for WCG .... when you match that you are producing the same as I same



48 of those cores come from F-150's Opetron right? Only makes sense since you're wreaking havoc on the pie!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 5, 2012)

Yikes how did I wind up 11th for the day   anyhow, great job guys!


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 5, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> 48 of those cores come from F-150's Opetron right? Only makes sense since you're wreaking havoc on the pie!


Correct 


Chicken Patty said:


> Yikes how did I wind up 11th for the day   anyhow, great job guys!



Question it, and it might not happen again


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 5, 2012)

Who said I was questioning it?  It's an optical illusion.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Sep 6, 2012)

I predict you will be 12th today CP


----------



## hat (Sep 6, 2012)

It's gonna be a strange day with those GPU betas that graced some of us (some more than others).


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 6, 2012)

Not sure CA, came home to find my 2600K with no internet connectivity.  Turned out the storm that rolled by today killed the LAN port or something.  Now I am trying to use my wireless adapter from my i7-950 PC but it won't detect it, USB's aren't functioning correctly.  Thinking board took a dump.

Therefore looking for a S1155 board and/or a FX8120/8150.  Anybody got anything, let me know please.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 6, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Not sure CA, came home to find my 2600K with no internet connectivity.  Turned out the storm that rolled by today killed the LAN port or something.  Now I am trying to use my wireless adapter from my i7-950 PC but it won't detect it, USB's aren't functioning correctly.  Thinking board took a dump.
> 
> Therefore looking for a S1155 board and/or a FX8120/8150.  Anybody got anything, let me know please.



Damn, that sucks.  I've seen a variety of Z68 boards for ~$75 or a tad more.


----------



## Norton (Sep 6, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Not sure CA, came home to find my 2600K with no internet connectivity.  Turned out the storm that rolled by today killed the LAN port or something.  Now I am trying to use my wireless adapter from my i7-950 PC but it won't detect it, USB's aren't functioning correctly.  Thinking board took a dump.
> 
> Therefore looking for a S1155 board and/or a FX8120/8150.  Anybody got anything, let me know please.



Sorry to hear that CP 

I'll keep my ears and ears open for you


----------



## Norton (Sep 6, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... * 





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Some Hot Coffey for Today!!!*




*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 6, 2012)

Nice work team


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 6, 2012)

_That_ is more like it...ice flavored pie tonight


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 6, 2012)

Great #'s guys!  


And yeah, if you hear anything let me know.


----------



## Norton (Sep 6, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> _That_ is more like it...ice flavored pie tonight



OK what exactly are these Pie flavors?


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 6, 2012)

Norton said:


> OK what exactly are these Pie flavors?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 6, 2012)

Fuk I get cement tonight. If the other system wouldn't have crapped out on me I would have gotten atleast what you call honey and I call Banana. LOL


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 6, 2012)

At least I ended up with some Kiwi.


----------



## popswala (Sep 6, 2012)

Couldn't cement be coconut? Thats what I was thinking. Honey pie? you mean pineapple?

Thanks to stinger I get to sit over here watching you guys eat your pie lol. Atleast I lick your plates after you all leave lol.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 6, 2012)

popswala said:


> Couldn't cement be coconut? Thats what I was thinking. Honey pie? you mean pineapple?
> 
> Thanks to stinger I get to sit over here watching you guys eat your pie lol. Atleast I lick your plates after you all leave lol.



You can call it whatever you want, these are just the names that I came up with on the spur of the moment


----------



## popswala (Sep 6, 2012)

lol. I woulda never thought of those flavors though. Cement and honey. Seems weird. I like it though.


----------



## Norton (Sep 6, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Fuk I get cement tonight. If the other system wouldn't have crapped out on me I would have gotten atleast what you call honey and I call Banana. LOL



Mmmm!.... cement


----------



## hat (Sep 6, 2012)

I got pie? Hm those GPU units must have given me a bit of a boost...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 6, 2012)

I definitely won't even be in the top 20 tomorrow.  Enjoy for me.


----------



## popswala (Sep 6, 2012)

I didn't get a good look at everyone but I did see I'm doing pretty good today. Heck I got a 5th star now. WooHoo. It won't last long though.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 6, 2012)

Keep it up!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 7, 2012)

Looks like someone else is getting the cement pie tonight  I'll settle for grape or kiwi.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 7, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Looks like someone else is getting the cement pie tonight  I'll settle for grape or kiwi.



I'm at grape now, but I'd take cement


----------



## popswala (Sep 7, 2012)

Looks like I'm getting ice. Its not even a flavor


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 7, 2012)

My final dump of points tonight is going to be a woozy. I dump about 50 results when I got home and have since dropped probably close to 30 more. And by my calculations that should give me somewhere between 7500 to 8k on the final update.  I'm back to normal again after the 555 crapped out yesterday.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 7, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> My final dump of points tonight is going to be a woozy. I dump about 50 results when I got home and have since dropped probably close to 30 more. And by my calculations that should give me somewhere between 7500 to 8k on the final update.  I'm back to normal again after the 555 crapped out yesterday.



Internet went out may I guess?  Either way, that will be pretth amazing


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 7, 2012)

For some reason my 4 of my rigs didn't upload throughout the day. Internet was fine. The other 2 system it was business as usual. I don't understand what gets into those 4 but every now and then they do that. But it all fine because I just do a manual upload when I get home from work.


----------



## Norton (Sep 7, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... * 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*A Visit from Eleanor Today!!!*




Ain't She Hot? 

*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 7, 2012)

Oh what a sexy babe we have tonight. 


And it took 17.8k to make top 10 tonight. Wow 
I got's kiwi with a 7600 final dump. 

Congrats all


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 7, 2012)

You got your 60k today Norton, well done!


----------



## Norton (Sep 7, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> You got your 60k today Norton, well done!



The extra 60 cores I'm running for our fellow Team member really makes the difference 

Great job everybody!


----------



## hat (Sep 7, 2012)

I was really hoping to get pie again with those GPU units... one hit wonder maybe? A lot of those errored out on me though


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 7, 2012)

hat said:


> I was really hoping to get pie again with those GPU units... one hit wonder maybe? A lot of those errored out on me though



I've had a bunch error out as well, but most of them seem to error immediately when they're going to, so I'm not losing too much CPU or GPU time (and they're still surely doing great points).

Hopefully you'll get pie again soon


----------



## Norton (Sep 7, 2012)

hat said:


> I was really hoping to get pie again with those GPU units... one hit wonder maybe? A lot of those errored out on me though





[Ion] said:


> I've had a bunch error out as well, but most of them seem to error immediately when they're going to, so I'm not losing too much CPU or GPU time (and they're still surely doing great points).
> 
> Hopefully you'll get pie again soon



As long as there are credits requested for those beta's you will get the points for them eventually.... got credit for nearly all of the ones w/errors over the last few rounds.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 7, 2012)

Norton said:


> As long as there are credits requested for those beta's you will get the points for them eventually.... got credit for nearly all of the ones w/errors over the last few rounds.



It's a bit strange the results I'm seeing:






About how long did the GPU WUs take on your ATi cards?


----------



## Norton (Sep 7, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> It's a bit strange the results I'm seeing:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120906/wus.png
> 
> About how long did the GPU WUs take on your ATi cards?



Mine usually read 0.03 or 0.04 on that page


----------



## agent00skid (Sep 7, 2012)

Mine are like this:





Pretty sure you don't get points for failed.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 7, 2012)

agent00skid said:


> Mine are like this:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120906/Capture008.png
> 
> Pretty sure you don't get points for failed.



That was my assumption.  IMO it's interesting that they all claim 55.4 pts regardless of how long they took (or whether they were even successful or not).


----------



## bogmali (Sep 7, 2012)

Lots of International flavor in the top ten

And nice shot of Eleanor (or at least looked like her)


----------



## Norton (Sep 8, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... * 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*How About a Little More Horsepower for Today!!!*




*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 8, 2012)

Hey it's a YT-1300 light freighter. The force wasn't with me today LOL


----------



## Norton (Sep 8, 2012)

Looks like pops is enjoying cement pie


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 8, 2012)

Man, not having that i7-870 running puts a noticeable dent in my PPD. Hope I can get it running right soon.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 8, 2012)

Norton said:


> Looks like pops is enjoying cement pie


My name has caught on well 


Jstn7477 said:


> Man, not having that i7-870 running puts a noticeable dent in my PPD. Hope I can get it running right soon.



At least that gives me time to get the 2700k system so I don't get steamrolled too badly


----------



## Norton (Sep 9, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... * 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Some Hot Coffey Today!!!*





*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 9, 2012)

Nice coffey there.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Sep 9, 2012)

The 860 is crunching again.


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 9, 2012)

BarbaricSoul said:


> The 860 is crunching again.



Awesome Barbaric!!!!!!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 9, 2012)

BarbaricSoul said:


> The 860 is crunching again.



Glad to hear it! 


Also, Norton, I like the inclusion of #21-30!


----------



## Norton (Sep 10, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... * 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Some Moar Hot Coffey Today!!!*





*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 10, 2012)

Nice work guys
Norton, you're getting lazy with the pictures, we've seen that one before


----------



## Norton (Sep 10, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Nice work guys
> Norton, you're getting lazy with the pictures, we've seen that one before



Here's a consolation prize for noticing 

http://screen.yahoo.com/goofy-hamsters-spin-around-30520011.html


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm still surprised I'm holding my position considering my 870 is supposedly down. Won't be able to find out what is up with it until Tuesday afternoon.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 10, 2012)

I got the ice pop today LOL


----------



## Norton (Sep 10, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I got the ice pop today LOL



stinger got some cement today!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 10, 2012)

Hope he had a good blender


----------



## Norton (Sep 11, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... * 





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Cute Puppy Day Today!!!*





*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 11, 2012)

Hey pops, how's the cement taste tonight? We really got to come up with something else for that one lol.


----------



## Daimus (Sep 11, 2012)

Congrats Top-20!
I read about a cement pie, it's very funny



[Ion] said:


> Woah, Daimus is on fire!





ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Daimus is catching up for lost time. LOL



Looks like my rigs are faster in my absence
And unevenly upload results.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 11, 2012)

Daimus said:


> Congrats Top-20!
> I read about a cement pie, it's very funny
> 
> 
> ...



I did notice a while ago I left to Georgia to work for a week or two and I left my single i7 on at the time.  Thing put out #'s like it never did.  I'm assuming it is because since it is not being used, more resources can be used towards WCG?


----------



## Norton (Sep 12, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... * 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Wilford Brim... Weird Kitty Today!!!*





*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *


----------



## popswala (Sep 12, 2012)

kitty whoo, kitty whoo lol

Great job everyone. nice seeing I can stay up in top 10 a lil better now. Got that psu switched on that rig and haven't had any issues yet since Sat *knock on wood.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 12, 2012)

It's nice to see you up in the top ten pops after the issues you have had.


----------



## popswala (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks. Yea, i'm glad to be up there to. Those issues have been plaguing me for some time. Its still not a high enough wattage psu that the gpu calls for but its more then I was running on it.


----------



## hat (Sep 12, 2012)

Been out of town since Sunday... it seems both the i7 and the 1090T ran full bore the whole time without a hitch.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 12, 2012)

Hey Hat, what kind of ppd are you getting with that 1090t?


----------



## hat (Sep 12, 2012)

BOINC says between 3800 and 3900 right now. Don't know if there's anymore room left to climb... I think its gone as high as it's going to go. The 920 is at 4400 right now, not sure if it's done climbing yet or not. Kind of hard to judge as it does crunch most of the time, but I do use it for lots of web browsing and a few hours of gaming a day.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 12, 2012)

hat said:


> BOINC says between 3800 and 3900 right now. Don't know if there's anymore room left to climb... I think its gone as high as it's going to go. The 920 is at 4400 right now, not sure if it's done climbing yet or not. Kind of hard to judge as it does crunch most of the time, but I do use it for lots of web browsing and a few hours of gaming a day.



As a reference point, my i7 crunches almost uninterrupted (I game on it maybe 4-5 hours a week) other than powering two GPUs for FAH, and it's at 4500 according to BOINC (3.4GHz)


----------



## Norton (Sep 12, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> As a reference point, my i7 crunches almost uninterrupted (I game on it maybe 4-5 hours a week) other than powering two GPUs for FAH, and it's at 4500 according to BOINC (3.4GHz)



That i7 is 4 core/8 threads isn't it? 

I double checked the 1045T... it's averaging just over 4000 ppd for the last 7 days


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 12, 2012)

Norton said:


> That i7 is 4 core/8 threads isn't it?
> 
> I double checked the 1045T... it's averaging just over 4000 ppd for the last 7 days



Correct 

That's really quite good for a 6c/6t setup 
I'm getting right at 4k PPD from the 3612QM (2.8GHz most of the time, but occasionally dropping to 2.1).


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 12, 2012)

I have been bouncing between 3600 and 4200 ppd with my oced 1055t. It should settle in right around 4k though.


----------



## Norton (Sep 13, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... * 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Cute Bunnies for Today!!!*





*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 13, 2012)

My other A64 X2 and i7-870 (currently at 3.8GHz) seem to be stable for now, so hopefully I will be ramping back up to normal. *knocks on wood*

Good to see lots of crunchers in the 10-20K range as well.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 13, 2012)

I gets Banana pis today. Congrats guys.


----------



## Norton (Sep 14, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... * 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Beware the Jedi Chipmunk!!!*





*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 14, 2012)

GPU WUs are helping, I broke the pie again


----------



## popswala (Sep 14, 2012)

holy crap i dropped. Just found out a lil bit ago my i7 was down. Guess i didn't get her connected soon enough. Not sure why that happend. No error saying it came back from a resart or anything. Musta just lost connection. It is on wireless. Could be the culprit.


----------



## Norton (Sep 14, 2012)

Mad Shot got the cement pie today! 

@pops- could have been a windows update? My main rig did a restart earlier today and that's what I'm thinking caused it??? ...


----------



## popswala (Sep 14, 2012)

Thats right. I forgot about that. I did an update yesterday or this morning. Can't remember. not having a job, mty days kinda just run together and I can't remember what day it is lol.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 14, 2012)

Norton said:


> Mad Shot got the cement pie today!
> 
> @pops- could have been a windows update? My main rig did a restart earlier today and that's what I'm thinking caused it??? ...



Same, all four systems rebooted themselves sometime overnight.  No harm done though


----------



## Norton (Sep 14, 2012)

popswala said:


> Thats right. I forgot about that. I did an update yesterday or this morning. Can't remember. not having a job, mty days kinda just run together and I can't remember what day it is lol.



as long as they aren't all Mondays you're fine


----------



## popswala (Sep 14, 2012)

nope. I'm usually 2 days behind lol


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 14, 2012)

Got me some good cement pie.


----------



## popswala (Sep 14, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Got me some good cement pie.



Have fun chewing it


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 14, 2012)

Got me a super heavy duty blender.


----------



## newlife (Sep 14, 2012)

I just joined and doing about 5-6 hours to start off with, it also put me in TechPowerUp team by its self


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Sep 14, 2012)

Norton said:


> *Time for Pie!.... *
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120913/Top 10 091312.jpg
> *Are you in our Top 20?*
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120913/top 20 091312.jpg
> ...



That's the closest I've come to getting pie so far.


----------



## Norton (Sep 15, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... * 





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Some Hot Coffey for Today!!!*





*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 15, 2012)

I am now down to one cruncher. It has been great guys but you will def see my numbers tank quickly 
:/


----------



## Norton (Sep 15, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I am now down to one cruncher. It has been great guys but you will def see my numbers tank quickly
> :/



Once bitten by the crunching bug it's hard not to come back... we'll see you back in the pie in the near future!!!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 15, 2012)

Norton said:


> Once bitten by the crunching bug it's hard not to come back... we'll see you back in the pie in the near future!!!



I hope so too. maybe once I do purchase a truck I will build another HTPC and put it back to crunching.


----------



## popswala (Sep 15, 2012)

for some reason I've been dropping since the 11th. Not sure why.


----------



## popswala (Sep 15, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> once I do purchase a truck



anything in mind? why a truck?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 15, 2012)

popswala said:


> anything in mind? why a truck?



Need something to haul off garbage, pickup things from the estate sales my wifes family goes to, haul things in general, and hunting/fishing.

Looked at a 1990 Ford F150 Long bed V8 Auto for 500$ but pretty beat up.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 15, 2012)

Nice slice of pie.


----------



## hat (Sep 15, 2012)

10,000 points even


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 15, 2012)

Thats should be a special piece of pie there for hitting a even number.


----------



## Norton (Sep 16, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... * 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Something Cute for Today!!!*





*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 16, 2012)

Hmm, '".." got cement pie tonight


----------



## popswala (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm just slowly falling off the list. This sucks. Have no clue why either.

Great job everyone.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 16, 2012)

popswala said:


> I'm just slowly falling off the list. This sucks. Have no clue why either.
> 
> Great job everyone.



I say you should buy brandonwh64's i7


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm still eating Banana


----------



## popswala (Sep 16, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I say you should buy brandonwh64's i7



I would if only I could. I'll swing by there and see which one it is. No way i can afford it at the moment and its looking to be a while till i can afford anything again.


----------



## newlife (Sep 16, 2012)

i got 12,991 yesterday but no pie


----------



## agent00skid (Sep 16, 2012)

We run in Boinc points here, Which is 1/7 WCG points.


----------



## newlife (Sep 16, 2012)

ok makes me seem a little stupid


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 16, 2012)

newlife said:


> ok makes me seem a little stupid



Not at all man, we all ask that question at one point.  How would you know heh?


----------



## newlife (Sep 16, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Not at all man, we all ask that question at one point.  How would you know heh?



i did say a little and i should have a lot more ponits by tomorrow


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Sep 16, 2012)

newlife said:


> i did say a little and i should have a lot more ponits by tomorrow



What do you have crunching? Pie isn't exactly easy to get. I have both systems in my system specs crunching 24/7(except for the occasional 2-3 hour gaming session acouple times a week on the 2600k system) and the best I've gotten is 12th. To get pie, you basically need atleast three I7 systems crunching 24/7, and even then, you probably wouldn't get pie consistantly.


----------



## newlife (Sep 16, 2012)

i know i will never get pie but top 30 isnt out of the question


----------



## Norton (Sep 16, 2012)

newlife said:


> i know i will never get pie but top 30 isnt out of the question



   Being consistent is much more important than getting pie. The work we do thru crunching is important and every work unit that is completed assists researchers in finding solutions to cure disease, etc.

   Stick with it and contribute within your means and you will see how far you can go. 

I may not always be able to contribute like I do now but I will continue crunching regardless of how many points I can generate in a day.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Sep 16, 2012)

Norton said:


> Being consistent is much more important than getting pie. The work we do thru crunching is important and every work unit that is completed assists researchers in finding solutions to cure disease, etc.
> 
> Stick with it and contribute within your means and you will see how far you can go.
> 
> I may not always be able to contribute like I do now but I will continue crunching regardless of how many points I can generate in a day.



Exactly, every little bit helps. Who knows, maybe it will be your system that actually does the WU that leads to a cure for cancer.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 16, 2012)

newlife said:


> i did say a little and i should have a lot more ponits by tomorrow


It usually takes a new BOINC install about 4 days to ramp up to full capacity (the point at which WUs are being validated as fast as they're submitted).  So you should start doing pretty well soon 
I'd say you should get 3.5-4.5k PPD easy, maybe a tad more 


BarbaricSoul said:


> What do you have crunching? Pie isn't exactly easy to get. I have both systems in my system specs crunching 24/7(except for the occasional 2-3 hour gaming session acouple times a week on the 2600k system) and the best I've gotten is 12th. To get pie, you basically need atleast three I7 systems crunching 24/7, and even then, you probably wouldn't get pie consistantly.


Agreed.  A pair of i7 systems and a pair of Core 2 Duos was enough to bounce me in and out of daily pie.  It's going to take the third i7 to get daily pie.  This just means that we have a competitive team here 


newlife said:


> i know i will never get pie but top 30 isnt out of the question


You should have no issue doing top-30 consistently 


Norton said:


> Being consistent is much more important than getting pie. The work we do thru crunching is important and every work unit that is completed assists researchers in finding solutions to cure disease, etc.
> 
> Stick with it and contribute within your means and you will see how far you can go.
> 
> I may not always be able to contribute like I do now but I will continue crunching regardless of how many points I can generate in a day.


That it is.  Even a Core 2 Duo doing just 1k PPD will still do 350k+ points over the course of the year...which is equal to two months of crunching on even an OCed i7.  Every bit very much matters (although running ancient systems like a Pentium 4 probably isn't worth the electricity usage).


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 16, 2012)

My list of crunchers is in my sig. If one goes down it will probably knock me out of the pis mode. Thats how close competition is here. But it also make us want to do more which really helps the cause which is the main focus.  Every little bit helps.

Hell even right now today I am on the outside of pie looking in (14th place).


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 17, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> My list of crunchers is in my sig. If one goes down it will probably knock me out of the pis mode. Thats how close competition is here. But it also make us want to do more which really helps the cause which is the main focus.  Every little bit helps.
> 
> Hell even right now today I am on the outside of pie looking in (14th place).



 Man I know what your saying Mad! One day in, the next day out.......It is kind of frustrating to be honest.  Wish I could afford another 8 thread system to keep in the "pie!"


----------



## Norton (Sep 17, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... * 





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*An Antique built before PC's!!!*





*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 17, 2012)

That is a beautiful airplane


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 17, 2012)

And Banana again.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 17, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> And Banana again.



We'll have to see about that tomorrow...I'm getting a bit tired of cement.  Banana would be far more palatable.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 17, 2012)

You can have some Banana for a day, I'll just have some ice flavored.


----------



## Norton (Sep 18, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... * 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Some Hot Coffey Today!*





*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 18, 2012)

76k today?   
Well done!


----------



## Norton (Sep 18, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> 76k today?
> Well done!



nearly 9k points from the FX-6100 rig and 9hrs run time from yesterday on the Opty bumped me up quite a bit.

You're getting pretty good at getting cement pie


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 18, 2012)

Nice work guys.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 18, 2012)

Norton said:


> nearly 9k points from the FX-6100 rig and 9hrs run time from yesterday on the Opty bumped me up quite a bit.
> 
> You're getting pretty good at getting cement pie



With three i7s and 2 C2Ds running 24/7, I'd hope so 
With the i7-920 that should bump me up to more palatable pie flavors.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 18, 2012)

That okay I have something up my sleeve to keep you right in the cement. LOL JK


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 18, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> That okay I have something up my sleeve to keep you right in the cement. LOL JK



If you can keep me at cement pie with ~20-21k PPD, then I wish you the best of luck.  I'll take lower pie if it means that the Team has added more HW


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 18, 2012)

LOL I have another build in the works. Not sure if it's going to happen quickly or not. But the board is being shipped tomorrow. I may just end up with a set of twin crunchers.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 18, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> LOL I have another build in the works. Not sure if it's going to happen quickly or not. But the board is being shipped tomorrow. I may just end up with a set of twin crunchers.



Another PhII X6, or what are you planning?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 18, 2012)

Not sure yet but It may be another x2 unlocked to x4. I also have a lead on a 1100T also.


----------



## newlife (Sep 18, 2012)

yay top 30 for first time and i've still got over 2 pages of pending


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 18, 2012)

newlife said:


> yay top 30 for first time and i've still got over 2 pages of pending



You'll always have a few pages of pending buddy. Thats where the ramping up of a rig comes into play. Your rig is turning in the results and some are validated while others build up the pendings list. Once you build a few pages of pendings everything levels out.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 18, 2012)

LOL me and CP can battle it out for single 2600K superiority LOLZ!


----------



## Norton (Sep 19, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... * 





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Cute Stuff Today!!!*





*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 19, 2012)

Everyone looks to be down a little bit today 
At least I have a change from the rather unpalatable cement pie


----------



## popswala (Sep 19, 2012)

nice job everyone. Way to keep some of us out of pie lol jk.

I had to abort all wu's on my x3 720 since it went down again and when it restarted boinc didn't start with windows so the past 2 days it sat there doing nothing. Usually its still crunching till I reconnect wlan and upload completed wu's. Not this time. Its bout to just get shut down after all these annoyances..


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 19, 2012)

Worst case scenario can't you just reinstall Windows to see if that fixes it?


----------



## popswala (Sep 19, 2012)

I could. Doubt it'll do anything. Its just a bsic build with just the drivers and ff installed other then crunching and folding apps of course. I could get around to trying that one day. Its not oc'd anymore as I though thats what it was before, then I upped the psu thinking it wasn't stable due to the gpu. After all that, its still doing it. Only good thing is its not happening as often now. I swapped the psu out and it ran fine for a few days till bsod or it coulda been windows update as I just now thought of that. so it only restarted twice since the psu switch. not bad considering it use to happen 2-3 times a day lol.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 19, 2012)

popswala said:


> I could. Doubt it'll do anything. Its just a bsic build with just the drivers and ff installed other then crunching and folding apps of course. I could get around to trying that one day. Its not oc'd anymore as I though thats what it was before, then I upped the psu thinking it wasn't stable due to the gpu. After all that, its still doing it. Only good thing is its not happening as often now. I swapped the psu out and it ran fine for a few days till bsod or it coulda been windows update as I just now thought of that. so it only restarted twice since the psu switch. not bad considering it use to happen 2-3 times a day lol.



And it passes Memtest and a HDD test and all the like?  Have you tried using one of the new PSUs I sent you?

Is it BSODing, just rebooting itself, or what?


----------



## popswala (Sep 19, 2012)

yea i swapped it with the ultra since it has the pcie cables. 

I was one it a few wks back doing updates and it bsod'd on me. couldn't really catch it though cause it showed it for a sec or two and restarted. When it restarts it won't connect auto to wlan any more. It did at first but now that option is gone. I have to do it manually each time now.

I'll run those prog agai as I don't remember how they did though the pc ran fine at first for a while and then it just went bad. Give me a bit and i'll do it right now through teamviewer lol.


----------



## popswala (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm defragging it just for the heck of it. It says it doesn't need it. hdd shows no errors. its rearely used. came out of my laptop (was my 2nd one just for storage). I'll do the memtest next time it restarts so I can just run it off usb since you ca't really run it direct. wish you could.

If anyone has any app ideas I can test with. let me know. Chances are I may already have them but not sure what to use in my situation.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 19, 2012)

Good luck getting that sorted out 
If you've replaced the PSU, it seems most likely that it's either the RAM or motherboard that has gone out.  CPUs don't die much, particularly when run close to stock speed at reasonable voltage.  RAM dies a lot, but a quick Memtest can confirm/deny that.  The mobo would be more problematic, however.


----------



## popswala (Sep 19, 2012)

Its a GIGABYTE GA-78LMT-S2P with a x3 720 and g.skill ripjaws ddr3 1600 2x2


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 19, 2012)

Well detaching and attaching from the project fixed my no points issue from my i7-950.  Seems to be pumping out points just fine now.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 19, 2012)

Some of my rigs didn't report all there work unit's.


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 19, 2012)

Man, I don't get it. One day I will have 8th or 9th place, and the next couple I will be up in the 14th to 15th spot.....Numbers will be totally different and totals will be different.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 19, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Man, I don't get it. One day I will have 8th or 9th place, and the next couple I will be up in the 14th to 15th spot.....Numbers will be totally different and totals will be different.



I think you need a phenom II 940 and Asus motherboard in your collection HAHAHA j/k


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 19, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I think you need a phenom II 940 and Asus motherboard in your collection HAHAHA j/k



I still have my Phenom II 940 and a AM2+ ASUS M4N72-E with 8gb of DDR2-800 sitting around. Worked great for 3 years of gaming and folding. Once I get a chassis I can make that a server and let it crunch again. 

Right now I'm just crunching on my 3820 when I'm not doing gaming (which is most of the time.)


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 19, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> I still have my Phenom II 940 and a AM2+ ASUS M4N72-E with 8gb of DDR2-800 sitting around. Worked great for 3 years of gaming and folding. Once I get a chassis I can make that a server and let it crunch again.



Yep its still a powerful setup even though it uses DDR2.


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 19, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yep its still a powerful setup even though it uses DDR2.



Last time I used it, AIDA was claiming that it was pushing about 8GB/s on a single thread. It's not a bad setup. I just need to find a little extra money for a half decent chassis. Sneekypeet has a chassis I've been eyeing.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 19, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> Last time I used it, AIDA was claiming that it was pushing about 8GB/s on a single thread. It's not a bad setup. I just need to find a little extra money for a half decent chassis. Sneekypeet has a chassis I've been eyeing.



Yea I hate to see mine go but I have to sell it


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 20, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I think you need a phenom II 940 and Asus motherboard in your collection HAHAHA j/k



 Me too!  Wish I had the funds for another system.........Um, even though I have no idea where in the hell I would set it up.


----------



## Norton (Sep 20, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... * 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*A Hot Coffey Break Today!!!*





*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 20, 2012)

Great job Daimus, #2 is amazing! 

And congratulations everyone else!


----------



## Daimus (Sep 20, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Great job Daimus, #2 is amazing!
> 
> And congratulations everyone else!



Thanks
I see that overclocking gives the result. A week ago, I've increased all CPU's clock frequency at 350 MHz each. It's cool enough in my area (from +7C to +10C).


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 20, 2012)

Great job guys


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 20, 2012)

Daimus said:


> Thanks
> I see that overclocking gives the result. A week ago, I've increased all CPU's clock frequency at 350 MHz each. It's cool enough in my area (from +7C to +10C).



I'd kill for that weather 

So you're pulling this ~20k PPD from three AMD X8s?


----------



## Daimus (Sep 20, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I'd kill for that weather
> 
> So you're pulling this ~20k PPD from three AMD X8s?



Honestly I'm running only one 8120, two PhII x6, and one Athlon x2 (it's Deneb quad-core). 
They were OC'ed to a maximum frequency, and I do not expect any points gain. This is the limit, and I've planned another rig, so forward to Vischera release.

How's your new i7-2700? I've noticed that your PPD increased significantly.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 20, 2012)

Daimus said:


> Honestly I'm running only one 8120, two PhII x6, and one Athlon x2 (it's Deneb quad-core).
> They were OC'ed to a maximum frequency, and I do not expect any points gain. This is the limit, and I've planned another rig, so forward to Vischera release.
> 
> How's your new i7-2700? I've noticed that your PPD increased significantly.



Ahh, I had remembered your systems incorrectly.  That's quite a good haul from what you have 

The 2700k is amazing.  It took all of 10 minutes to OC it to 4.3GHz, which was awesome.  And it runs at ~65C on a $20 air cooler.  As is, it was pretty much silent and put out very little heat.  I've since added a GTX470 folding, which has made it considerably louder and probably doubled the power usage.  The CPU temps have gone up a bit, but not a ton.

I may try pushing the CPU up to ~4.5GHz for a bit more PPD, but it's stable now and I do greatly appreciate that.

I have an i7-920 on the way as well, which I'm hoping to OC to ~3.8GHz for another ~5k PPD (although I may try FAH SMP for a bit first).


----------



## Norton (Sep 21, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... * 





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*A Second Hot Coffey Break Today!!!*





*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 21, 2012)

Woot, Ice Pie


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 21, 2012)

I get cement pie tonight.


----------



## Norton (Sep 22, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... *




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*A Puppy and Kitty Today!!!*





*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 22, 2012)

I'll say, those GPU WUs could come out more frequently and I sure wouldn't complain


----------



## agent00skid (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm on the extended list!


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 22, 2012)

agent00skid said:


> I'm on the extended list!


----------



## Daimus (Sep 22, 2012)

Mmm... Lime


----------



## popswala (Sep 22, 2012)

holy gosh batman. I barely made it in there. lol. thank you beta's. feel good to be in top 10 again.

great job everyone. keep it up.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 22, 2012)

Daimus said:


> Mmm... Lime



Send us some of that cold Russian weather please and we'll challenge you for that spot


----------



## Norton (Sep 23, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... *




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*A Cute Kitty Today!!!*





*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 23, 2012)

Norton said:


> A Cute Kitty Today!!!



If that doesn't make you want to crunch, I don't know what else will.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 23, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> If that doesn't make you want to crunch, I don't know what else will.








D'awwwww


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 23, 2012)

Back in the nana.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 24, 2012)

Looks like the 2600K pulled almost 8K. it does quite well on the weekends due to when I am at work and want to game I pause WCG


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 24, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Looks like the 2600K pulled almost 8K. it does quite well on the weekends due to when I am at work and want to game I pause WCG



For a single quad-core i7 that's amazing.  I'm pulling about 6.3k PPD off of my 2700k most days


----------



## Norton (Sep 24, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... *




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*A Hot Coffey Break Today!!!*





*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *


----------



## popswala (Sep 24, 2012)

great job everyone. I'm barely hanging in there. I'm just dangling at 11 spot lol.

Who's the hott coffee tonight?


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 24, 2012)

You guys are making it too easy on me, I want to be pushed back to cement pie


----------



## Norton (Sep 24, 2012)

popswala said:


> great job everyone. I'm barely hanging in there. I'm just dangling at 11 spot lol.
> 
> Who's the hott coffee tonight?





Spoiler:  hint


----------



## popswala (Sep 24, 2012)

lol, seriously? I woulda never guessed. I can see it now a lil in the eyes. I just watched RE Damanation last night.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 24, 2012)

I still don't know why my i7-950 is pumping out such shitty #'s.  Maybe Windows 8 and 2GB of RAM are not getting along or something?  Uses about 65% while 100% load.  I do notice my HDD is active like crazy, is that normal?


----------



## Norton (Sep 24, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> I still don't know why my i7-950 is pumping out such shitty #'s.  Maybe Windows 8 and 2GB of RAM are not getting along or something?  Uses about 65% while 100% load.  I do notice my HDD is active like crazy, is that normal?



That amount of ram is low and the HDD activity sounds excessive? My Win8 rig is using a 4GB and the HDD seems to be OK....

What kinds of times are you finishing wu's in. I was getting long run times and some errors on the 965BE rig w/Win8. Trimming out the projects that were giving me problems have seemed to bring the output up nicely


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 24, 2012)

popswala said:


> lol, seriously? I woulda never guessed. I can see it now a lil in the eyes. I just watched RE Damanation last night.



Or this  Her best work I think


----------



## gopal (Sep 24, 2012)

I should not post here but Norton still leading?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 24, 2012)

gopal said:


> I should not post here but Norton still leading?



Why shouldn't you post here.....?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 24, 2012)

Norton said:


> That amount of ram is low and the HDD activity sounds excessive? My Win8 rig is using a 4GB and the HDD seems to be OK....
> 
> What kinds of times are you finishing wu's in. I was getting long run times and some errors on the 965BE rig w/Win8. Trimming out the projects that were giving me problems have seemed to bring the output up nicely



I am trying one thing at a time, I had it at 3.4 Ghz, I dropped it back down to 3.2 GHz where it was doing fine, however it did fine at 3.4 GHz for a while so I don't know. 

...and yes the HDD noise is pretty often and loud, almost constant.  The disk usage is about 100% when crunching.  I'm thinking try W7 again, but W8 was fine for a while.  I'm puzzled.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 24, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> I still don't know why my i7-950 is pumping out such shitty #'s.  Maybe Windows 8 and 2GB of RAM are not getting along or something?  Uses about 65% while 100% load.  I do notice my HDD is active like crazy, is that normal?



Sounds like you need 4GB+ RAM for that setup. Considering each WU generally needs 250MB of RAM and you have 8 threads going, that is 2GB alone just for the WUs. Heavy disk usage at idle almost always means you are paging to the HDD due to low RAM.

These are good for everyone to read:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 24, 2012)

it was totally fine with Windows 7, ran like that for months.  I'll see when I have a chance and go back to Windows 7.  That should do it.  Thanks for the help guys, I'll keep you'll posted and let you know if the problem has been fixed.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 24, 2012)

True, could be Win8 compatibility problems as well, but to me 2GB seems quite restrictive for an 8 thread WCG rig. I try to have at least 512MB/thread on my machines when possible (which is doable for dual core DDR machines and 4/8 thread DDR2/DDR3 machines). Maybe you can get a cheap kit off of someone here if you are considering upgrading (Brandon's $25 4GB DDR3-1866 set seems like a steal).


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 24, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Or this  Her best work I think
> 
> http://carlosnightman.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/leeloo_front.jpg





			
				The 5th Element - Classified said:
			
		

> It's the 5th element,
> Never repetitive,
> Highly competitive,
> happy and elegant.
> ...


I couldn't help myself.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 24, 2012)

CP, I'd definitely try and go w/ 4GB.  I have 4GB in my i7 crunchers, and I'm seeing 75% memory usage occasionally.  2GB seems awfully tight for more than four threads


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 24, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> CP, I'd definitely try and go w/ 4GB.  I have 4GB in my i7 crunchers, and I'm seeing 75% memory usage occasionally.  2GB seems awfully tight for more than four threads



I have that 4gb kit on my FS thread that I could make you a deal on CP


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 24, 2012)

What I find weird is that on W7 I never had an issue running 2GB.  Unless its some recent WU's causing this change.  Brandon, I'll get to you in a bit man.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 24, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> What I find weird is that on W7 I never had an issue running 2GB.  Unless its some recent WU's causing this change.  Brandon, I'll get to you in a bit man.



That surprises me.  I had 2GB in a C2D WCG rig and that was tight...now it's down to 1GB and its tortuous.  At least RAM is a cheap upgrade


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 24, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> What I find weird is that on W7 I never had an issue running 2GB.  Unless its some recent WU's causing this change.  Brandon, I'll get to you in a bit man.



I PMed you back, I can offer to ship them tomorrow money or not


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 24, 2012)

Yeah, I'm trying to work something out with Brandon right now.


----------



## Norton (Sep 25, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... * 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Jedi Cats must have broke our Internetz Yesterday!!!*





*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 25, 2012)

Managing to hold top 20 with my hindered i7-950.  Wait till I add the RAM, buahahahahahahahahahaha.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 25, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Managing to hold top 20 with my hindered i7-950.  Wait till I add the RAM, buahahahahahahahahahaha.



Its on it way, you should be back up by saturday


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks bro, you've been of great help.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 25, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Managing to hold top 20 with my hindered i7-950.  Wait till I add the RAM, buahahahahahahahahahaha.



Should be top-15 easy


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 25, 2012)

Yeah sounds about right.  Can't wait till I get the FX.  Then maybe top 10?


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 25, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah sounds about right.  Can't wait till I get the FX.  Then maybe top 10?



I'd say so, or at least close.  Top-10 is taking ~15k PPD or a tad less, which I'd say should be doable with two i7s and a FX-8


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 25, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I'd say so, or at least close.  Top-10 is taking ~15k PPD or a tad less, which I'd say should be doable with two i7s and a FX-8



Yeah I should be right around there, and that's if you guys don't continue to step it up


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 26, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah I should be right around there, and that's if you guys don't continue to step it up



I have another 3-5k PPD coming tomorrow, so there's more of a challenge


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 26, 2012)

I will be down on ppd for awhile. I had a gpu in one of my rigs take a crap on me. I was planning on buying some more gpu's soon so I will bring that rig back online then.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 26, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I will be down on ppd for awhile. I had a gpu in one of my rigs take a crap on me. I was planning on buying some more gpu's soon so I will bring that rig back online then.



No chance to run it on an iGPU or salvage a GPU from another rig?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 26, 2012)

It has no igpu. I pulled the gpu from the x2 for the night to finish out the wu's it has. I don't won't to install the drivers for that gpu as it is a Nvidia card and that system has been running Amd cards and the card it will get when I upgrade will be Amd. I don't want to do the swapping of drivers and confuse the thing somehow.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 26, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I have another 3-5k PPD coming tomorrow, so there's more of a challenge



Dammit man, no mercy heh?


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 26, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Dammit man, no mercy heh?



I found an EVGA X58 3X SLI board for $50 and decided it was too good a deal to pass up.  I figured since I was getting a board, I might as well spend $110 more on an i7 CPU for it, so I did.  I'm an old ATI X1300, an Earthwatts 650w, and some RAM from (FIH) The Don.  I'm gonna see if I can push it up to 3.8GHz on my $20 Xigmatek Gaia.  Gonna make the most of the free electricity and cooler temperatures 

And I really need a consistent 20-21k PPD if I'm going to hold off Jstn7477 and Daimus


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 26, 2012)

That's a crazy deal.  I loved my EVGA X58 board!


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 26, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> That's a crazy deal.  I loved my EVGA X58 board!



Someone on [H] had it listed for $70, but said he was desperate to get rid of it and would take pretty much any offer.  I offered $50 shipped, and to my surprise he took it.  I have $180 invested in this rig, which I'd say is pretty good for hopefully close to 5k PPD


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 26, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Someone on [H] had it listed for $70, but said he was desperate to get rid of it and would take pretty much any offer.  I offered $50 shipped, and to my surprise he took it.  I have $180 invested in this rig, which I'd say is pretty good for hopefully close to 5k PPD



That's just an insane deal bro, glad you didn't pass it up man, if I would have had the funds I for sure would NOT have passed it up.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 26, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> That's just an insane deal bro, glad you didn't pass it up man, if I would have had the funds I for sure would NOT have passed it up.



My main problem now is lack of space.  I still have several hundred dollars left from my computer sales this summer, but basically nowhere else to fit computers.  Once I have this i7, I might be able to stick one more computer in here, but that would be it.  And I don't want to make it _too_ loud in here for my roommate.

I feel kinda bad because I'm sucking down close to 1kW and probably costing the University nearly two dollars in electricity a day 
So much for their "turn off the lights & computers to save power" attempt


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 26, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> My main problem now is lack of space.  I still have several hundred dollars left from my computer sales this summer, but basically nowhere else to fit computers.  Once I have this i7, I might be able to stick one more computer in here, but that would be it.  And I don't want to make it _too_ loud in here for my roommate.
> 
> I feel kinda bad because I'm sucking down close to 1kW and probably costing the University nearly two dollars in electricity a day
> So much for their "turn off the lights & computers to save power" attempt



Could you get in any trouble at all if they found out?


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 26, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Could you get in any trouble at all if they found out?



Doubt it.  I can't imagine how they could tell the electricity usage of the individual rooms, and, anyways, electricity is included with the dorms.  I guess if they saw the power usage they might think I was growing.....flowers.....but I think I'm OK with just computers.  Nothing in the student handbook that says I can't have five computers


----------



## Norton (Sep 26, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... * 





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*A Hot Coffey Break Today!!!*





*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 26, 2012)

Congratulations Aquinus!  Top-20 and 60k points total!  

(Oh, and well done everyone else! )


----------



## Norton (Sep 26, 2012)

Mad gets the *cement* pie tonight!


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 26, 2012)

Norton said:


> Mad gets the *cement* pie tonight!



And six Europeans in the top-20


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 26, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Doubt it.  I can't imagine how they could tell the electricity usage of the individual rooms, and, anyways, electricity is included with the dorms.  I guess if they saw the power usage they might think I was growing.....flowers.....but I think I'm OK with just computers.  Nothing in the student handbook that says I can't have five computers



Was just curious to ask, that's all.


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 26, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Congratulations Aquinus!  Top-20 and 60k points total!
> 
> (Oh, and well done everyone else! )



I haven't even added a 3rd rig yet! BTW, that case is coming thanks to Sneekypeet. I grabbed the Lian Li PC-100 from him. I wanted to try it because it mounts the motherboard backwards. I was intrigued by it. 

The only thing this case wouldn't work well with is video cards that blow air out the back. Fortuantely I'm only putting a 2600 XT just to get video working. The rest of the time either I will be coding away or it will be crunching away.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 26, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Was just curious to ask, that's all.


Glad to have someone looking out for me 


Aquinus said:


> I haven't even added a 3rd rig yet! BTW, that case is coming thanks to Sneekypeet. I grabbed the Lian Li PC-100 from him. I wanted to try it because it mounts the motherboard backwards. I was intrigued by it.
> 
> The only thing this case wouldn't work well with is video cards that blow air out the back. Fortuantely I'm only putting a 2600 XT just to get video working. The rest of the time either I will be coding away or it will be crunching away.



You're going to be quite the force to be reckoned with! 
What's the third rig going to be?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 26, 2012)

Norton said:


> Mad gets the *cement* pie tonight!



I'm surprised I made pie at all with a rig down.


----------



## Norton (Sep 27, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... * 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Another Hot Coffey Break Today!!!*





*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 27, 2012)

I gotta step things up!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 27, 2012)

Things are heating up, oh yeah!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 27, 2012)

looks like a couple of my systems have seem to step up to the plate considering I am down a rig. Made nana


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 27, 2012)

CP should be getting his package today and it should boost him in the top 20 for sure!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 27, 2012)

Indeed!!!   hey, did that laptop ever crunch for you?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 27, 2012)

I am formally requesting some pie. Prepare yourselves.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 27, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Indeed!!!   hey, did that laptop ever crunch for you?



Hmmm nope I never thought of it. It mostly stayed in my work bag and rarely used at work. I guess you could crunch it


----------



## Norton (Sep 27, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I am formally requesting some pie. Prepare yourselves.



Bring it on!  

Cherry pie is waiting for you to take


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 27, 2012)

I guess I'll give it a shot Brandon.  I should get it today.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 27, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I am formally requesting some pie. Prepare yourselves.



I accept your request and i will file it without delay.  Also i may be giving up my spot in the pie hunt anyway.


----------



## Norton (Sep 28, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... * 





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*A Happy Kitty Today!!!*





*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 28, 2012)

That's more like it...cement pie again


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 28, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> That's more like it...cement pie again



Sounds awfully hard to chew, unless it's fresh cement that's still sloshing around in the truck.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 28, 2012)

And back to my favorite, nana


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 28, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Sounds awfully hard to chew, unless it's fresh cement that's still sloshing around in the truck.



Awfully hard.  And it tastes terrible.  That's why I need to get my X58 board RMA'd so I can be up at ~20k PPD and get more appetizing pie flavors


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 28, 2012)

I got my i7-950 going as of earlier thanks to Brandon's RAM, and also Norton who sent me a set for my 3rd cruncher once it's completed and ready to crunch.  Hopefully that'll put me back in the top 20. 

All I know is that before the RAM HDD usage was like 100%, now it barely comes out of 0%


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 28, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> also Norton who sent me a set for my 3rd cruncher once it's completed and ready to crunch.



My 3rd cruncher has Ubuntu installing on it right now. I'm planning on setting it up to run headless if I don't end up using it as a workstation at work. Like the horseman!


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 28, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> I got my i7-950 going as of earlier thanks to Brandon's RAM, and also Norton who sent me a set for my 3rd cruncher once it's completed and ready to crunch.  Hopefully that'll put me back in the top 20.
> 
> All I know is that before the RAM HDD usage was like 100%, now it barely comes out of 0%



Hopefully that fixes it! 

That's good RAM from Norton, I have a kit of it running in the X4 BE.  Memory usage is about 35%, even with some of it allocated to the GPU and WCG running.


----------



## Norton (Sep 28, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Hopefully that fixes it!
> 
> That's good RAM from Norton, I have a kit of it running in the X4 BE.  Memory usage is about 35%, even with some of it allocated to the GPU and WCG running.



CP got a different set of ram from me - but it should be an excellent addition to the new rig he's building


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 28, 2012)

The ram I sent him was 1866mhz 9-11-9-27 1.65V


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 28, 2012)

Hopefully that 3es cruncher can be built soon...

Now if the 950 runs right, I'll let it fold again.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 28, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hopefully that 3es cruncher can be built soon...
> 
> Now if the 950 runs right, I'll let it fold again.



On its GPU?  What card does it have?

It looks like you're doing quite well today, you're already at 8k according to Free-DC


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 28, 2012)

Gtx295


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 28, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Gtx295




```

```

That should serve you very well


----------



## Norton (Sep 29, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... * 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*A Hot Coffey Break for Today!!!*





*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 29, 2012)

Seventy one thousand.    

That's like half a million WCG points, or nearly 1/6 of the team daily total


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 29, 2012)

And I get cement.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 29, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> And I get cement.



Hey, my mouth needs a break once in a while.

Although, I'm not convinced that ice is hugely better


----------



## Norton (Sep 29, 2012)

Maybe I'm using my secret weapon??? 



Spoiler:  secret weapon



---


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 29, 2012)

err, i got 24th? I guess it might take a day or two to kick in?



Norton said:


> Maybe I'm using my secret weapon???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OHH, My precious!


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 29, 2012)

Norton said:


> Maybe I'm using my secret weapon???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You laugh, but I own many CPUs far slower than that 


BUCK NASTY said:


> err, i got 24th? I guess it might take a day or two to kick in?
> 
> 
> 
> OHH, My precious!



Typically four days to ramp up to full power (the point where WUs are getting validated as fast as you return them).  You'll be top-5 easy at that point


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 29, 2012)

Hell he will be close to that after one full day. LOL


----------



## Norton (Sep 29, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Hell he will be close to that after one full day. LOL



You called it Bud!

This am's update :






If Buck takes the Cherry Pie tonight he gets a cookie


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 29, 2012)

Norton said:


> You called it Bud!
> 
> This am's update :
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120929/Buck Nasty 1.jpg
> ...



Damn he is right on Norton heels and hasn't spooled up yet. LOL


I got some more ocing to do. I have 3 more systems that need a little push.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 29, 2012)

The race for cherry pie is going to be good today


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 29, 2012)

Norton said:


> You called it Bud!
> 
> This am's update :
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120929/Buck Nasty 1.jpg
> ...



I'm still a WCG noob . I was looking at the WCG website for the updates and thought it was not as good as I expected. What website for you guys use for PIE!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 29, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I'm still a WCG noob . I was looking at the WCG website for the updates and thought it was not as good as I expected. What website for you guys use for PIE!




http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175&sort=today


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 29, 2012)

Norton said:


> If Buck takes the Cherry Pie tonight he gets a cookie



For that my friend, I shall change my avatar!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 29, 2012)

Damn Buck you are rolling friend. Your going to want everyone to speed there sytems up. LOL

Thats alright though. I have a few things in the works. I won't end up where you 2 are but I have my eyes set on steady top 5 now. LOL


----------



## Norton (Sep 29, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> For that my friend, I shall change my avatar!



  

You owe me a keyboard.... don't do that when I'm drinking my morning coffee!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 29, 2012)

Norton, What mobo are you running the 4x 6176's on?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 29, 2012)

Now if only I can get this x2 555 at x4 to get moving I would be golden. I just don't understand why it's production is so low compaired to the rest of the rigs. I could understand a few hundred ppd but this thing is 1k to 1.5k lower ppd. then the 960t and both are clocked the same. I am going to see if it's an os issue soon when the other x2 555 gets here and unlocks.


----------



## Norton (Sep 29, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Norton, What mobo are you running the 4x 6176's on?



Not exactly sure on the specs... running the rig for a fellow Team mate

I do know that it kicks butt though!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 29, 2012)

Norton said:


> You called it Bud!
> 
> This am's update :
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120929/Buck Nasty 1.jpg
> ...



I think you'll have no issue getting it.  Each of you have a 48c system, but you also have the 980X and all of the AMD FX CPUs


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 29, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I think you'll have no issue getting it.  Each of you have a 48c system, but you also have the 980X and all of the AMD FX CPUs


 I got another 20 overclocked cores standing by if needed.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 29, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Damn Buck you are rolling friend. Your going to want everyone to speed there sytems up. LOL
> 
> Thats alright though. I have a few things in the works. I won't end up where you 2 are but I have my eyes set on steady top 5 now. LOL


You're going to have to work for it 


BUCK NASTY said:


> I got another 20 overclocked cores standing if needed.



Other than the i7-870, what else do yo have?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 29, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> You're going to have to work for it
> 
> 
> Other than the i7-870, what else do yo have?


Phenom II x4 B93 @ 3.8Ghz
Phenom II x4 FX-5000 @ 3.2Ghz
Phenom II x4 965 @ 3.8Ghz
Phenom x4 9850 @ 3.0Ghz
Phenom x4 9650 @ 2.8Ghz(my HTPC)

Plus, my 4P is @ 2.83Ghz which is 23% higher production than 2.3Ghz(23%x48= approx 10 cores +/-).

....but who's counting??????

Would another 4p rig help?


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 29, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Would another 4p rig help?



You wouldn't.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 29, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> You're going to have to work for it



I got some tricks up my sleeve. And another rig coming on line soon and maybe another one after that one.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 29, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> You wouldn't.



Already planned for the Fall/Winter. I'm finding Opty 6176's on ebay for $300/ea and the price will drop as Magnycours floods the resale market due to Interlagos upgrades. Should be able to build the next one for ~$2K.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 29, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Phenom II x4 B93 @ 3.8Ghz
> Phenom II x4 FX-5000 @ 3.2Ghz
> Phenom II x4 965 @ 3.8Ghz
> Phenom x4 9850 @ 3.0Ghz
> ...


Wow, I had no idea! 
Are those just sitting idle...or what is happening w/ them?


ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I got some tricks up my sleeve. And another rig coming on line soon and maybe another one after that one.


I have my i7-920 coming as soon as I get a functional board back from EVGA...and that's 5k, so I should be at 20k easy.  Days when we have GPU WUs I can get another 7k or so.  And perhaps I'll have to throw together an AMD FX-8 in November/December.  


BUCK NASTY said:


> Already planned for the Fall/Winter. I'm finding Opty 6176's on ebay for $300/ea and the price will drop as Magnycours floods the resale market due to Interlagos upgrades. Should be able to build the next one for ~$2K.




That would be phenomenal.  800k+ PPD for FAH


----------



## Norton (Sep 29, 2012)

Hmmm... That sounds like you have 72 cores/76 threads available

   ATM I have 74 cores/80 threads reporting regular with another 10 cores I need to upload 2-3 times per week (everything's in my sig)

Our weekly numbers should be pretty close.... daily? Let's find out!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 29, 2012)

Norton said:


> Hmmm... That sounds like you have 72 cores/76 threads available
> 
> ATM I have 74 cores/80 threads reporting regular with another 10 cores I need to upload 2-3 times per week (everything's in my sig)
> 
> Our weekly numbers should be pretty close.... daily? Let's find out!!!



I sense an epic challenge on the way, which can only mean one thing: many more 3mil+ days


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 29, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I sense an epic challenge on the way, which can only mean one thing: many more 3mil+ days



Agreed. It's all for the science!


----------



## Norton (Sep 29, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Agreed. It's all for the science!



Of course it is.... why would it be for anything else


----------



## Norton (Sep 30, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... * 





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Some Cute Tigers Today!!!*





*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *

A consolation prize for Buck Nasty.... 



Spoiler:  click me



No Cherry pie but your best rig beat my best by 20% so here's half a cookie


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 30, 2012)

Wow, great job Buck!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 30, 2012)

great job guys.


----------



## Norton (Sep 30, 2012)

The race gets ever closer- Buck's rig is kicking butt today


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 30, 2012)

Norton said:


> The race gets ever closer- Buck's rig is kicking butt today
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120930/Buck Nasty 2854.jpg



I don't think it will be enough. All I see are taillights and being this close only allows me to suck in your exhaust . You've got quite an arsenal and it may be too insurmountable for me to scale. You have earned the title of "Big Kahuna" and your commitment to WCG and DC computing in general is to be applauded. Cheers my friend!


----------



## Norton (Sep 30, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I don't think it will be enough. All I see are taillights and being this close only allows me to suck in your exhaust . You've got quite an arsenal and it may be too insurmountable for me to scale. You have earned the title of "Big Kahuna" and you commitment to WCG and DC computing in general is to be applauded. Cheers my friend!



That rig you built is pretty awesome and I need the whole arsenal to stay ahead of it  

I applaude your commitment as well... you've been doing this far longer than I have and you caught up with someone today crunching rigs for two all by your lonesome -

Here's the other half of your cookie:



Spoiler:  moar cookie


----------



## Norton (Oct 1, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... * 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Some Hot Coffey Today!!!*





*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 1, 2012)

Wow, Buck Nasty is really dominating with that 48p Opteron setup!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 1, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Wow, Buck Nasty is really dominating with that 48p Opteron setup!


Wasn't enough to dethrone Norton for even a single day:shadedshu. It's been fun this weekend running with you boy'z. I've finished up all my downloaded WU's and I'm back on F@H, as our numbers could use some bolstering. The i7-870 will stay and maybe a P-II x4 rig may find it's way to crunching as well. If you guy's get in a points race, you have my "Sword and Shield"(read: 4P rig). Carry on Boy's!!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 1, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Wasn't enough to dethrone Norton for even a single day:shadedshu. It's been fun this weekend running with you boy'z. I've finished up all my downloaded WU's and I'm back on F@H, as our numbers could use some bolstering. The i7-870 will stay and maybe a P-II x4 rig may find it's way to crunching as well. If you guy's get in a points race, you have my "Sword and Shield"(read: 4P rig). Carry on Boy's!!!!



Captain, it was a pleasure to have you on board, and I salute you





It will be a pleasure to have you again for future competitions now that we know what that system is capable of.

If you want to throw a few X4s our way we certainly wouldn't object


----------



## Norton (Oct 1, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Wasn't enough to dethrone Norton for even a single day:shadedshu. It's been fun this weekend running with you boy'z. I've finished up all my downloaded WU's and I'm back on F@H, as our numbers could use some bolstering. The i7-870 will stay and maybe a P-II x4 rig may find it's way to crunching as well. If you guy's get in a points race, you have my "Sword and Shield"(read: 4P rig). Carry on Boy's!!!!



You had a real shot at it if you gave it a few more days, I don't think your "sword and shield" was done spooling up yet and you bested the other one by 50%  

EDIT- may need to consider some F@H hardware to run for your Team in my remote site


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 1, 2012)

Norton said:


> You had a real shot at it if you gave it a few more days, I don't think your "sword and shield" was done spooling up yet and you bested the other one by 50%
> 
> *EDIT- may need to consider some F@H hardware to run for your Team in my remote site *


I will call upon you in May for the Chimp Challenge. It's should be a good ol' time!

Let's get together and have some points races in the next month or two when I have the other 4P rig to play around with. The next rig will have 6176's, so it will be a closer match "rig for rig".


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 1, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I will call upon you in May for the Chimp Challenge. It's should be a good ol' time!



Unfortunately the Challenge is at a sub-optimal time for me, but I shall throw in as well.

If only it was a month earlier I could still be taking advantage of the free University electricity


----------



## Norton (Oct 1, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I will call upon you in May for the Chimp Challenge. It's should be a good ol' time!



Will need to start looking for a bit of NVidia hardware or F@H is going to need to figure out a way of utilizing AMD GPU's a lot better


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 1, 2012)

Norton said:


> Will need to start looking for a bit of NVidia hardware or F@H is going to need to figure out a way of utilizing AMD GPU's a lot better



Not looking for GPU's. I just want your 4P on my side if you still have it avail come May.


----------



## Norton (Oct 1, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Not looking for GPU's. I just want your 4P on my side if you still have it avail come May.



Can't volunteer that beastie w/o my Team mates permission.... but I think something can be worked out between now and then 

In the meantime, I'll volunteer some of my open PCIE slots for some NVidia cards before the challenge starts up


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm a banana eating fool LOL


----------



## F150_Raptor (Oct 1, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I just want your 4P on my side if you still have it avail come May.





Norton said:


> Can't volunteer that beastie w/o my Team mates permission.... but I think something can be worked out between now and then



F@H is still installed on the 4p if you wanted to switch it over Norton.  ChimPowerUp"s passkey is still in there to from last years CC too.  It's also on the 980x too.  Give me a shout if or when you might want to switch them.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 1, 2012)

F150_Raptor said:


> F@H is still installed on the 4p if you wanted to switch it over Norton.  ChimPowerUp"s passkey is still in there to from last years CC too.  It's also on the 980x too.  Give me a shout if or when you might want to switch them.


----------



## Norton (Oct 1, 2012)

F150_Raptor said:


> F@H is still installed on the 4p if you wanted to switch it over Norton.  ChimPowerUp"s passkey is still in there to from last years CC too.  It's also on the 980x too.  Give me a shout if or when you might want to switch them.



With mates like this how can we not have a great Team!!! 

Hope to get you soon news on my "project" soon- due date has been moved to 10/3


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 1, 2012)

Norton said:


> With mates like this how can we not have a great Team!!!
> 
> Hope to get you soon news on my "project" soon- due date has been moved to 10/3



So soon!  

This the new AMD rig?


----------



## Norton (Oct 1, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> So soon!
> 
> This the new AMD rig?



Nope- a non-WCG/non-TPU related project.....

The new AMD rig is still a couple of weeks away. Keep an eye on the CHC Charity build thread though- things may pick up over there soon


----------



## Norton (Oct 2, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... * 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*An Important Message Today!!!*





*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 2, 2012)

There we go, top 5 and 21k. 

Congrats all


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 2, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> There we go, top 5 and 21k.
> 
> Congrats all



It's sure a hard group to make 

And 12.5k required for top-10


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 2, 2012)

LOL I fell 330 points from top 20 spot!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Oct 2, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> There we go, top 5 and 21k.
> 
> Congrats all





[Ion] said:


> It's sure a hard group to make
> 
> And 12.5k required for top-10



NO SHITE!!!! My I7 2600K and 860 sometimes is only good for 20th. And I was hoping the addition of the 860 would be good enough to bounce in and out of the top ten.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 2, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> It's sure a hard group to make
> 
> And 12.5k required for top-10



Now see if I can keep it close to there without the new rig.




BarbaricSoul said:


> NO SHITE!!!! My I7 2600K and 860 sometimes is only good for 20th. And I was hoping the addition of the 860 would be good enough to bounce in and out of the top ten.




you'll get there buddy. I can feels it.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 2, 2012)

BarbaricSoul said:


> NO SHITE!!!! My I7 2600K and 860 sometimes is only good for 20th. And I was hoping the addition of the 860 would be good enough to bounce in and out of the top ten.


Two i7s is very solid.  I found that with two i7s and two C2Ds I could bounce in and out of the top-10, but it's taken a third i7 to keep my consistently there.  Hopefully the fourth will keep me consistently top-5 


ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Now see if I can keep it close to there without the new rig.
> 
> you'll get there buddy. I can feels it.


We'll have to see about that


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 2, 2012)

My one 2600K is getting 5500-6500PPD on average which is not too bad


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 2, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> My one 2600K is getting 5500-6500PPD on average which is not too bad



Why don't you also crunch on the 2600k in your system specs?  Surely that would help too, even if you also game on it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 3, 2012)

My i7-950is still not putting out points.  It's running fine and reporting fine, no errors.  Have no idea what it can be!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 3, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> My i7-950is still not putting out points.  It's running fine and reporting fine, no errors.  Have no idea what it can be!



Can you go the Results Status page and get a screenshot of the completed WUs it's done?  Also, can you get a screenshot of the Device Statistics page for it?  Perhaps we can figure something out


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 3, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Why don't you also crunch on the 2600k in your system specs?  Surely that would help too, even if you also game on it



It would draw WAY too much power due to the 6950 Xfire


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 3, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> It would draw WAY too much power due to the 6950 Xfire



If you're only running on the CPU, it shouldn't be too bad.  KieX said that my 2700k @ 4.5GHz drew 150w AC with a GTX570 idle


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 3, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> It would draw WAY too much power due to the 6950 Xfire



Oh but those 6950's would do great with the betas.


----------



## Norton (Oct 3, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... * 





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Some Cute Lions Today!!!*





*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 3, 2012)

Great job top 30


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 3, 2012)

Great job guys--Norton and MaD_ShOt, in particular, you guys are on fire!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks Ion. I still have some wiggle room with a couple of the rigs. And another rig in the process. My goal is as close to 25k ppd as possible with my rag tag fleet.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 3, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Thanks Ion. I still have some wiggle room with a couple of the rigs. And another rig in the process. My goal is as close to 25k ppd as possible with my rag tag fleet.



25k PPD would be pretty sweet.  I'm thinking with my i7-920 I'm going to be at ~20-21k PPD or so.  My goal is somewhere around 25k, so I may add an AMD FX-8 later this year.  We'll see how things turn out


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 3, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Can you go the Results Status page and get a screenshot of the completed WUs it's done?  Also, can you get a screenshot of the Device Statistics page for it?  Perhaps we can figure something out



Nothing under pending validation nor error, just this under valid.  I notice each WU says about five hours to complete.  All cores are getting used at 100%.






Device Statistics


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 3, 2012)

I will just quietly move my way to the top 10.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 3, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Nothing under pending validation nor error, just this under valid.  I notice each WU says about five hours to complete.  All cores are getting used at 100%.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121003/Capture007.jpg
> 
> ...



My first impression is that looks OK.  I'm not running most of those projects ATM, but the times look about what I'd expect for an i7.  It looks like you'll be pulling ~3.6k PPD or so, which is low (I get 4.5k PPD from an i7 @ 3.4), but not extraordinarily so (given that I don't know what speed you're running at).

I was actually hoping for a screenshot of a few days worth of records on the Device Statistics page for the i7-950 (so I can make sure that it's doing reasonable runtime/points each day).


----------



## Norton (Oct 3, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> I will just quietly move my way to the top 10.



Not that quietly.... WE see you!  

@CP- you should check all of your setting in power management, BOINC manager, and WCG profiles.. seems as if you're working on 1 core and only for a very small portion of the day. Wondering if there's a downclocking/power saving feature in Win8 or in the BIOS that needs adjustment or if the work when idle setting in BOINC manager is not seeing idle for some reason. Is it manually set to run always?


----------



## F150_Raptor (Oct 3, 2012)

CP, also check that the date-time in the bios and in windows are correct.  You went from 1 to 2 days per wu to be completed, to 10 to 12 days before completion.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 3, 2012)

Norton said:


> Not that quietly.... WE see you!
> 
> @CP- you should check all of your setting in power management, BOINC manager, and WCG profiles.. seems as if you're working on 1 core and only for a very small portion of the day. Wondering if there's a downclocking/power saving feature in Win8 or in the BIOS that needs adjustment or if the work when idle setting in BOINC manager is not seeing idle for some reason. Is it manually set to run always?


Good points there.
That's why I was hoping to see how many hours of WUs it's been doing/day...a lightly used i7, from my experience, should do ~7 days 22 hours or so a day.  Obviously it will vary a lot, but it should average out to just under 8 days/day.  Something much less would indicate that BOINC isn't working right.


F150_Raptor said:


> CP, also check that the date-time in the bios and in windows are correct.  You went from 1 to 2 days per wu to be completed, to 10 to 12 days before completion.



I hadn't noticed that


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 3, 2012)

Al cores are utilized 100%, that was the only page of results actually.  Date and time are set correctly and power saving features are all disabled.

I do notice everytime I open the "tasks" tab and it's always running the Clean Energy project.  Those WU's are taking five to eight hours to finish.  Could it be that?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 3, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Al cores are utilized 100%, that was the only page of results actually.  Date and time are set correctly and power saving features are all disabled.
> 
> I do notice everytime I open the "tasks" tab and it's always running the Clean Energy project.  Those WU's are taking five to eight hours to finish.  Could it be that?



Nah, that's OK.  I've found that the CEP2 WUs can take up to 10 hours each on my i7s.  They're long.

It seems very strange that that is the only page of results.  How many days of crunching time/day is it getting?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 3, 2012)

24/7 @ 100% load.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 3, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> 24/7 @ 100% load.



That didn't answer my question


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 3, 2012)

Not sure what you are asking then. 

Could it be a device name conflict?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 3, 2012)

Can you get me a picture of the day-by-day device statistics (like this):


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh that   I'll do so when I get home dude


----------



## Daimus (Oct 3, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Al cores are utilized 100%, that was the only page of results actually. Date and time are set correctly and power saving features are all disabled.
> 
> I do notice everytime I open the "tasks" tab and it's always running the Clean Energy project. Those WU's are taking five to eight hours to finish. Could it be that?



I had the same issue 3 days ago on FX-8120 rig. All 8 treads was running Clean Energy project, I've noticed in the morning that tasks were from 10 to 50%. In the evening the same tasks were from 5 to 45%, thirty minutes later 10 to 50, and once again 5 to 45%. 
12 consecutive hours! They seemed to run around! Cruncher did not do anything, just drove the 8 jobs in a circle! It drove me crazy! 
Than I've aborted all CEP2 projects.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 3, 2012)

I think that's exactly what it's doing!  I haven't observed it close enough to confirm but that just might be it!  Thanks so much for pointing it out.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 3, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Oh that   I'll do so when I get home dude


Thanks!  An i7 will be showing an average of about 8 days of runtime /day there, if it's much lower it definitely shows that there's a serious issue.


Chicken Patty said:


> I think that's exactly what it's doing!  I haven't observed it close enough to confirm but that just might be it!  Thanks so much for pointing it out.



Thanks, keep us posted!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 3, 2012)

Will do, thanks for all the help.


----------



## KieX (Oct 3, 2012)

Damn, getting pie these days takes a great deal of muscle. Great work everyone! That is some serious dedication


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 3, 2012)

KieX said:


> Damn, getting pie these days takes a great deal of muscle. Great work everyone! That is some serious dedication




The urge to go ever higher is just too much to pass up...and then others must retaliate, and it just ends up helping the Team and WCG in the long run 

But I think you'll be there easy with the SR2 and i7s


----------



## Norton (Oct 3, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> The urge to go ever higher is just too much to pass up...and then others must retaliate, and it just ends up helping the Team and WCG in the long run
> 
> But I think you'll be there easy with the SR2 and i7s



I'm waiting for Buck to take another shot at the Cherry Pie  I have a feeling he will bring reinforcements this time.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 3, 2012)

Norton said:


> I'm waiting for Buck to take another shot at the Cherry Pie  I have a feeling he will bring reinforcements this time.



I hope so.  You've been the undisputed champion for too long now...we need to mix things up a bit


----------



## Norton (Oct 3, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I hope so.  You've been the undisputed champion for too long now...we need to mix things up a bit



If I run this 48 core Opty rig for much longer I'm going to want to build one myself 

No idea where I would get the money from though


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 3, 2012)

Norton said:


> I'm waiting for Buck to take another shot at the Cherry Pie


Or just spool the rig up earlier. I thought about doing a couple of days work offline and  dumping it all at one time.. You must be doing something right if I have to be all strategic about it.


----------



## Norton (Oct 3, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Or just spool the rig up earlier. I thought about doing a couple of days work offline and  dumping it all at one time.. You must be doing something right if I have to be all strategic about it.



I have no defense against that  I do have an FX-6100 and 965BE that I have to dump manually a few times a week but it's either do it that way or not run them.

You should be able to see when they dump- I get about 10-15k extra depending on how long its been between dumps

FYI- 2 weeks and a new FX-8 core will be in the fleet


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 3, 2012)

Norton said:


> FYI- 2 weeks and a new FX-8 core will be in the fleet


As big as that *family of rigs* is getting, it will make for a very dysfunctional Thanksgiving Dinner!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 3, 2012)

Well my 5th place spot is going to someone else tonight. I came home to 2 rigs that had about 10 errored out wu on them and one system the ahd the wu unit that didn't want to download and stop the whole rig from crunching deal. That will hurt your poopoo hole if it keeps happening. So far this non downloading and stopping the rig from crunching has happened to 3 different rigs. Today the rig ran right out of work and wouldn't download anymore until I aborted that wu. I have also noticed it isn't the same project each time.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 4, 2012)

I went ahead and just detached and attached again without participating in those Clean Energy WU's.  Should hopefully be good to go now.


----------



## Norton (Oct 4, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Well my 5th place spot is going to someone else tonight. I came home to 2 rigs that had about 10 errored out wu on them and one system the ahd the wu unit that didn't want to download and stop the whole rig from crunching deal. That will hurt your poopoo hole if it keeps happening. So far this non downloading and stopping the rig from crunching has happened to 3 different rigs. Today the rig ran right out of work and wouldn't download anymore until I aborted that wu. I have also noticed it isn't the same project each time.



Sucks dude  Hope you get everything figured out. Looks like WCG is giving my main rig more "high priority" wu's than I think can be done by the deadline.... I had to abort a bunch on Monday and it was fine yesterday??? :shadedshu

@CP- keep an eye on the finish times on some of the others- I needed to cut 3-4 projects from my Win8 rig due to extremely long run times but I was thinking it was an AMD issue (using a 965BE on an older 790FX DDR2 mobo)


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 4, 2012)

Yeah my numbers are going to be in the shitter tonight.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 4, 2012)

Norton said:


> I have no defense against that  I do have an FX-6100 and 965BE that I have to dump manually a few times a week but it's either do it that way or not run them.
> 
> You should be able to see when they dump- I get about 10-15k extra depending on how long its been between dumps
> 
> FYI- 2 weeks and a new FX-8 core will be in the fleet


Awesome, that's about when I should have the i7-920.

I just picked up an AMD X2 ~5000+, a 2.6GHz X2.  I'm gonna throw Windows on it and see what happens 


Chicken Patty said:


> I went ahead and just detached and attached again without participating in those Clean Energy WU's.  Should hopefully be good to go now.



Good luck!


----------



## Norton (Oct 4, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... * 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*A Treat for reaching WCG Rank #23 Today!!!*





*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *--


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 4, 2012)

Meh almost 18k with the issues is alot better then I expected. 

Congrats guys


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 4, 2012)

Woah, #4!  Sweet!


----------



## Daimus (Oct 4, 2012)

Not bad, #9 and 13K with only one cruncher running!
I forgot what color is it
Congrats to all at the top-30!

So, now WCG rank is #23?
This is a real cause for celebration!
Congratulations to all team members!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 4, 2012)

Daimus said:


> Not bad, #9 and 13K with only one cruncher running!
> I forgot what color is it
> Congrats to all at the top-30!
> 
> ...



Grape


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 5, 2012)

Hmm, examining patterns in Norton's production to best plan my ninja sneak attack
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Now I just need to sabotage his power grid....


----------



## Norton (Oct 5, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... * 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Careful He's Watching You!!!*





*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *--


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 5, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Hmm, examining patterns in Norton's production to best plan my ninja sneak attackhttp://www.carforums.net/images/smilies/ryu.gif. Now I just need to sabotage his power grid....http://vbsf.ipbhost.com/public/style_emoticons/default/lightning-bolt.gif


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 5, 2012)

:shadedshu

The loss of that X4 really hurt...or something's up


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 5, 2012)

I am starting to spool back up to where I was after all the mess yesterday with the 3 rigs.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 5, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I am starting to spool back up to where I was after all the mess yesterday with the 3 rigs.





With luck, I'll be returning to school on Sunday with my AMD X2 2.6GHz and a C2D @ 3.4+ GHz, which would be a nice ~2.5k PPD until they sold


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 5, 2012)

Cool man. I am also now about half ready for the gpu betas to run again. I have one card in and the other should be on the way.


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 5, 2012)

My BOINC client is holding on to something like 25-30 units. I think I'm going to have some big numbers tonight.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 5, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> My BOINC client is holding on to something like 25-30 units. I think I'm going to have some big numbers tonight.



Check out this, then it will auto-report


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 5, 2012)

Finally after ditching the Clean Energy WU's and detaching/attaching to the project I think my i7-950 is getting back up to speed.  Slightly over 1k points so far today.  Let's see.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 5, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Finally after ditching the Clean Energy WU's and detaching/attaching to the project I think my i7-950 is getting back up to speed.  Slightly over 1k points so far today.  Let's see.



Oh yea! now you can blow right past me in numbers!!! GO CP!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 5, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Finally after ditching the Clean Energy WU's and detaching/attaching to the project I think my i7-950 is getting back up to speed.  Slightly over 1k points so far today.  Let's see.



That's good progress!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 5, 2012)

I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 5, 2012)

Norton said:


> *Careful He's Watching You!!!*


Am i the only one that feels this was aimed at me?


----------



## Norton (Oct 6, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... * 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*A Hot Coffey Break Today!*





*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *--


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 6, 2012)

Great job guys


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 6, 2012)

That's a bit better 

CP, I can't wait to see you in the top-20 again--now that you have the i7-950 going, it whould be a regular occurrence


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 6, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> That's a bit better
> 
> CP, I can't wait to see you in the top-20 again--now that you have the i7-950 going, it whould be a regular occurrence



Should be.  Today I came home and the power was out.  Came back shortly after but probably was off most of the day.  My mom lives nearby and she had no power for like five hours.   Hopefully back up to speed shortly.


----------



## Norton (Oct 7, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... * 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Our Tech Support Dept!?!*





*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 7, 2012)

Great job guys


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 7, 2012)

Great job Chicken Patty!


----------



## Norton (Oct 7, 2012)

Wow the Captain's back in the Pie... going to be eating a bigger slice soon too when his FX-8xxx rig is done. 

Mad got the cement pie tonight!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 7, 2012)

Norton said:


> Wow the Captain's back in the Pie... going to be eating a bigger slice soon too when his FX-8xxx rig is done.
> 
> Mad got the cement pie tonight!



Clearly getting that i7 going has helped 


I have no idea why my numbers are so bad--everything looks like it's doing OK.  Yeah, so I lost the Phenom, but that's only ~3k, so I should be higher than the 15k I got today.  More like 16 or 17k I think.

~6.4k from the 2700k
~4.5k from the 860
~3.8k from the 3612QM
~1.2k from the T9600
~0.9k from the T4200

=16.8k.  And these aren't theoretical numbers, they're what I normally get.  I guess it's just variation 

BTW, it looks like I won't be returning with the OCed C2D--my dad wants to keep the old computer around for a bit just in case.  But I should be taking the AMD X2, so that's hopefully 1k PPD once I get a cooler on it


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 7, 2012)

Norton said:


> Mad got the cement pie tonight!


 I gots to get back up to 5th again. LOL Cement is bad on the teeth.


----------



## Norton (Oct 7, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I gots to get back up to 5th again. LOL Cement is bad on the teeth.



Well 2 hex cores, 4 quads, and a dual core should put you right in there again


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 7, 2012)

Norton said:


> Well 2 hex cores, 4 quads, and a dual core should put you right in there again



That and playing around with the clocks some more ought to help.  That 970 should be able to clock up some LOL


----------



## Norton (Oct 8, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... * 





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*A Hot Coffey Break for Today!!!*





*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *--


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 8, 2012)

Everyone seems considerably down tonight


----------



## Norton (Oct 8, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Everyone seems considerably down tonight



The Opty reported 5 minutes after the deadline so there's a few points waiting there for tomorrow


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 8, 2012)

Norton said:


> The Opty reported 5 minutes after the deadline so there's a few points waiting there for tomorrow



Do you not have it set to auto-report after it finishes every WU?


----------



## Norton (Oct 8, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Do you not have it set to auto-report after it finishes every WU?



It reports in batches...set at about 6 per day. Seems to do fine with that so I don't intend to mess around with it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm pumping out some better than usual #'s.

Despite everyone being down still a great job guys.


----------



## hat (Oct 8, 2012)

I see I had a slice of cement pie sometime last week... anyone got the number of a good dentist?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 8, 2012)

hat said:


> I see I had a slice of cement pie sometime last week... anyone got the number of a good dentist?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 8, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'm pumping out some better than usual #'s.
> 
> Despite everyone being down still a great job guys.



You're doing great, getting that i7-950 fixed has really helped! 

Now time to OC those suckers


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 8, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> You're doing great, getting that i7-950 fixed has really helped!
> 
> Now time to OC those suckers



I can't overclock the 2600K.  Anything over stock and I get BSOD's.  Not sure what to blame there.  RAM did test good though.

The i7-950 does have some headroom, might do that today or tomorrow actually.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 8, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> I can't overclock the 2600K.  Anything over stock and I get BSOD's.  Not sure what to blame there.  RAM did test good though.
> 
> The i7-950 does have some headroom, might do that today or tomorrow actually.



That's really a shame.  These SB CPUs OC so nicely 

The 950 should do nicely; most 920s will do 3.8GHz+, so I'd say you should get the same.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm going to try and swap PSU's and see how that goes.  The 2600K at 4.5 GHz did some serious work.  Now with the cooler temps coming, I can't leave it at default clocks!


----------



## Norton (Oct 9, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... * 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Some Hot Coffey Today!!!*






*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *-


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 9, 2012)

Much nicer guys!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 9, 2012)

Top 20 looking good


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 9, 2012)

Looks like this thread merged with "The Official Hot Girl Thread" from GN~ What a nice reward with your piece of the _PIE_!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 9, 2012)

t77snapshot said:


> Looks like this thread merged with "The Official Hot Girl Thread" from GN~ What a nice reward with your piece of the _PIE_!



Work hard and not only get pie, but get a nice gal to feed it to ya


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 9, 2012)

t77snapshot said:


> Looks like this thread merged with "The Official Hot Girl Thread" from GN~ What a nice reward with your piece of the _PIE_!



Yes, but a bit more PG-13.  It certainly spices up the evening, but tactfully


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 9, 2012)

Great job guys


----------



## Norton (Oct 10, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... * 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Some Hot Coffey Break Today!!!*






*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *-


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 10, 2012)

13 people over 10k today! 

And Mad beat me to cement pie by 51 points


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 10, 2012)

Sorry ion but I am on a mission now lol.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 10, 2012)

Great job guys.  Man, I'm rollin' as of late


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 10, 2012)

Busted 6900 points with the 2600K alone, That is great work!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 10, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Busted 6900 points with the 2600K alone, That is great work!



...and that's at 3.8 GHz.  Although I do realize that 6900 points is higher than average for the 2600K.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 10, 2012)

Cp you are rolling man


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 10, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> ...and that's at 3.8 GHz.  Although I do realize that 6900 points is higher than average for the 2600K.



LOL I mean mine at 4.5ghz CP HAHAHA but yea yours is doing just as good! That 950 is now reporting and getting in the big numbers.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 10, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Sorry ion but I am on a mission now lol.



You just wait...the X2 is now going strong, and EVGA received my X58 board today, so I'll hopefully get a replacement soon.  Then more crunching 

The school must really hate me


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 10, 2012)

I also made a spot for another rig in my fleet and i'm thinking out of my normal box for the next one. LOL See that x2 4400+ thats in my fleet right now, I have made plans for him and crunching is not it. so I have that spot to fill and something with some more juice


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 10, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I also made a spot for another rig in my fleet and i'm thinking out of my normal box for the next one. LOL See that x2 4400+ thats in my fleet right now, I have made plans for him and crunching is not it. so I have that spot to fill and something with some more juice



Yeah, I understand, these old 64 X2s aren't all that fast.  But mine was basically free, so why not 

Are you getting another X4 to replace this, or something faster?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 10, 2012)

I am going faster with the next as to why it may take sometime to get it together. Also the 970 chip is going to be moved to one of the x2 555 rigs and it will get a fx 8 chip. It has a Am3+ board in it now. I am just waiting to see what Amd's next chip does. Worst case senerio is that the current fx chips will get cheap. And then I will pounce on at least 2 of them.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 10, 2012)

Yeah Brandon, but it doesn't put out 6900 points everyday.  Still did great though.  ...and yeah, the 950 is helping big time!


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 10, 2012)

I had to reinstall Ubuntu on my 940. My first install was using the 32-bit PAE kernel. Ewwwww.
Back on the 64-bit bandwagon.  I lost maybe 2 hours on each 4 threads in the interrim.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 10, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah Brandon, but it doesn't put out 6900 points everyday.  Still did great though.  ...and yeah, the 950 is helping big time!



Nope. I think its averaging around 5500-6200 daily which keeps me around the 20TH spot.

On another note, This looks promising!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 10, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> I had to reinstall Ubuntu on my 940. My first install was using the 32-bit PAE kernel. Ewwwww.
> Back on the 64-bit bandwagon.  I lost maybe 2 hours on each 4 threads in the interrim.



64 bit is the way to go man.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 10, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Nope. I think its averaging around 5500-6200 daily which keeps me around the 20TH spot.
> 
> On another note, This looks promising!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121010/Capture027.jpg


That's a step in the right direction! 


ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> 64 bit is the way to go man.



Definitely.  A ~10% PPD boost for basically no work--gotta love it!


----------



## Norton (Oct 11, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... * 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*PUPPIES!!!*





*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *--


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2012)

Nearly 19k, and _still_ I'm stuck with the cement pie.  Life is hard (as is the pie )

Great job guys!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 11, 2012)

All is almost normal in the world. Back to Nana


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 11, 2012)

I think this is the first time I made it into the pie.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 11, 2012)

Damn if you didn't. Congrats man


----------



## Norton (Oct 11, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> I think this is the first time I made it into the pie.



You said it and you did it! 

Congrats!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> I think this is the first time I made it into the pie.



You've done great.  And if you can crunch on those two HD6870s, you'll be in pie a consistently.

I'm not sure what it will look like, but I see a major reshuffling of the top-20 over the next few days


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 11, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> You've done great.  And if you can crunch on those two HD6870s, you'll be in pie a consistently.
> 
> I'm not sure what it will look like, but I see a major reshuffling of the top-20 over the next few days



Except for that cherry spot.


----------



## Norton (Oct 11, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Except for that cherry spot.



For the short term


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Except for that cherry spot.



Yeah, given that Norton also has a bunch of GPUs he should hold on to it pretty well.  Otherwise, I think that one of the rest of us might be able to grab it


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 11, 2012)

Yeah he is has enough to hold onto that spot for awhile. If I can get my hands on about 12 more gpus I would give him a run but that ain't happening. LOL


----------



## Daimus (Oct 11, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> You've done great.  And if you can crunch on those two HD6870s, you'll be in pie a consistently.
> I'm not sure what it will look like, but I see a major reshuffling of the top-20 over the next few days





ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Except for that cherry spot.



Agreed


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 12, 2012)

Great job guys! I just added a 2600k with GTX570.  Hopefully my GTX480 will pick up some as well along with my GTX285. I'll throw a HD5850 into one of my 2500k's tomorrrow. It's a busted HD5850.. Memory is going out.. Has texture corruption, but should crunch fine? What do you guys think?
*
EDIT: I have a GTX470 in my other 2500k.  I just checked.. hehehe I totally forgot about that card.. hehehe*


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> Great job guys! I just added a 2600k with GTX570.  Hopefully my GTX480 will pick up some as well along with my GTX285. I'll throw a HD5850 into one of my 2500k's tomorrrow. It's a busted HD5850.. Memory is going out.. Has texture corruption, but should crunch fine? What do you guys think?
> *
> EDIT: I have a GTX470 in my other 2500k.  I just checked.. hehehe I totally forgot about that card.. hehehe*



That's sweet, I could bear to see you knocked from the top-10 

That GTX470 will do great, I'm getting 16k PPD from mine.  The GTX570 and GTX480 should be killer!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 12, 2012)

And Stinger may come join the top 10 party also tonight


----------



## Norton (Oct 12, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... * 





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Our Crunching Partners Today!!!*





*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *-


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 12, 2012)

Great job guys


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2012)

Is it just me or does Stanhemi appear on that list?  I have not heard from this member in years!  Or is somebody still crunching under his name?  I haven't been around much lately so I might have missed something...


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 12, 2012)

Hmm he is in 20th place.


----------



## Norton (Oct 12, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Is it just me or does Stanhemi appear on that list?  I have not heard from this member in years!  Or is somebody still crunching under his name?  I haven't been around much lately so I might have missed something...



I noticed that too- I thought he passed away?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2012)

Thank you nVidia!

Everyone in the top-20 has 10k+ points? 

I saw someone crunching under his name today--his TPU username wasn't stanhemi though.  I don't remember who it was--I'll see if I can find the post/user


----------



## Norton (Oct 12, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Thank you nVidia!
> 
> Everyone in the top-20 has 10k+ points?
> 
> I saw someone crunching under his name today--his TPU username wasn't stanhemi though.  I don't remember who it was--I'll see if I can find the post/user



According to FreeDC the system that ran on the account was a Q9550 with an ATI GPU?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2012)

Norton said:


> According to FreeDC the system that ran on the account was a Q9550 with an ATI GPU?



Yeah, that's what the guy had listed in his system specs


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 12, 2012)

And also just started crunching today. That account has been dormant forever. Atleast since 11'


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2012)

Here we go, I found him: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/member.php?u=110779

Da_vid, thank you for carrying on Stan's legacy!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 12, 2012)

Yes thank-you Da_vid It is a honor to have you crunching with us.


----------



## da_vid (Oct 12, 2012)

yes i crunch under stanhemi name he was my best friend but sadly past away last years,I would love to crunch before but sadly my pc was too weak and stanhemi pc was pull apart when his sister gave it to me 2 month ago,so i have to buy gpu,cooler and reinstall everything and try to understang boinc lol

 i have amdA6 with ati5670,6000+ati 5670,and next week i5, all of them will crunch under is name


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2012)

da_vid said:


> yes i crunch under stanhemi name he was my best friend but sadly past away last years,I would love to crunch before but sadly my pc was too weak and stanhemi pc was pull apart when his sister gave it to me 2 month ago,so i have to buy gpu,cooler and reinstall everything and try to understang boinc lol



I'm really sorry to hear about that.  It's one thing for us to lose a colleague, but you lost a great friend.  If you have _any_ questions or need anything, let us know and we'll do what we can


----------



## da_vid (Oct 12, 2012)

I want to crunch hard for him i know he spend a lot of time here on tpu and always want more hardware for crunch. last time I talk to him he was still talking about his pc and tpu boinc


----------



## Norton (Oct 12, 2012)

da_vid said:


> I want to crunch hard for him i know he spend a lot of time here on tpu and always want more hardware for crunch. last time I talk to him he was still talking about his pc and tpu boinc



 

If you need anything please let us know.


----------



## da_vid (Oct 12, 2012)

how much ppd can i expect from my a6 3650@stock clock ? thanks


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2012)

da_vid said:


> how much ppd can i expect from my a6 3650@stock clock ? thanks



Honestly I'm not too sure.  With the new GPU WUs, I can imagine that you could easily get 5-7k PPD or so--but we'll have to see.  Run it and let us know!


----------



## da_vid (Oct 12, 2012)

for now im crunching with the Q9550 and 2 ati 7770 but i'll add the other rigs sunday and Thursday except for the i5 still miss some part


----------



## HammerON (Oct 12, 2012)

da_vid said:


> yes i crunch under stanhemi name he was my best friend but sadly past away last years,I would love to crunch before but sadly my pc was too weak and stanhemi pc was pull apart when his sister gave it to me 2 month ago,so i have to buy gpu,cooler and reinstall everything and try to understang boinc lol
> 
> i have amdA6 with ati5670,6000+ati 5670,and next week i5, all of them will crunch under is name



Thanks da_vid When I started crunching for TPU in '09 he helped me out a lot. Thanks for continuing his namesake. I know he would appreciate it!!!!


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 12, 2012)

That is soooooooooo awesome Da_vid!!!! This allows his legacy to live on man. 

And a huge WELCOME to the greatest WCG team on the net!!! .......Well we think it is the greatest LOL.

Welcome aboard friend.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2012)

da_vid said:


> yes i crunch under stanhemi name he was my best friend but sadly past away last years,I would love to crunch before but sadly my pc was too weak and stanhemi pc was pull apart when his sister gave it to me 2 month ago,so i have to buy gpu,cooler and reinstall everything and try to understang boinc lol
> 
> i have amdA6 with ati5670,6000+ati 5670,and next week i5, all of them will crunch under is name



He was a great member of the community and a really close friend to us here in the WCG team.  We made desperate efforts to find out about his status and we were all hurt when we pretty much knew it was over for him.  This is just a beautiful thing what you are doing.  I know a while back we gathered a long list of members who all crunched under his name.  We had his username doing over 50k per day easily as a tribute to him and to keep his name alive.  The fact you are doing this now brings me back many sad memories but also many good ones.  Make this your home, it was Stanley's so why not?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2012)

da_vid said:


> for now im crunching with the Q9550 and 2 ati 7770 but i'll add the other rigs sunday and Thursday except for the i5 still miss some part



That's really great of you to do  

We'll be happy to guide you through _anything_ and I look forward to seeing you in the top-10 by daily output


----------



## Norton (Oct 13, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... * 





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Kitty's Like Today's Points!!!*





*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *-


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 13, 2012)

Nice work guys.


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 13, 2012)

2 of 3 crunchers where down for part of the day. I'm surprised I got as much as I did. The 1ghz core on the 6870s is a nice boost though. Two stale GPU WUs got stuck, I went to abort them and my rig reset.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 13, 2012)

A solid 4th place....I'll take that 

Great job guys---and Norton, 11% higher PPD and you'll do 100k!  

25k required for top-10 alone!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 13, 2012)

I didn't even think I was going to make it tonight. And here I am eating cement.  Going for whatever the purple Barney looking stuff is tomorrow.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 13, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I didn't even think I was going to make it tonight. And here I am eating cement.  Going for whatever the purple Barney looking stuff is tomorrow.



You did a great job!
Now let's see you pull #5!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 13, 2012)

Told you I would be in the 25k range with the new cruncher LOL top 5 here I come.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 13, 2012)

So close to that top 10 slot!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 13, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Told you I would be in the 25k range with the new cruncher LOL top 5 here I come.



Although top-5 is requiring...a bit more than 25k PPD these days.  It wouldn't surprise me if top-5 required 50k+ PPD soon


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 13, 2012)

That will be fine


----------



## HammerON (Oct 13, 2012)

I would never imagined being able to get a slice of pie with just one cpu (and two gpu's). I remember a couple years ago when I had 5 i7 920's and was getting around 25,000 ppd. Man how the times have changed!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 13, 2012)

HammerON said:


> I would never imagined being able to get a slice of pie with just one cpu (and two gpu's). I remember a couple years ago when I had 5 i7 920's and was getting around 25,000 ppd. Man how the times have changed!



Oh yes they have sir, and very!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 13, 2012)

HammerON said:


> I would never imagined being able to get a slice of pie with just one cpu (and two gpu's). I remember a couple years ago when I had 5 i7 920's and was getting around 25,000 ppd. Man how the times have changed!



Yeah, it's amazing.  On the one hand, this means we're doing probably double the research for WCG, which is amazing, don't get me wrong, but I do also sort-of long for the "old days" when it took a large farm.  Either way, we're doing amazingly as a Team!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Oct 14, 2012)

Can someone please explain to me WTF is going on with the scores? I'm running a pretty steady 7500-9000 point a day, which was usually placing me in 13th to 14th spot. I check the scores for yesterday, and I'm not even in the top 20, yet I still scored in my usual range. Then I see HammerOn say 





> I would never imagined being able to get a slice of pie with just one cpu (and two gpu's).


 I have two I7 cpus running, plus I have a HD7970 and a GTX 560 in those systems and I have the option for GPU computing checked. Why are my scores not increasing like everyone elses? Why am I not scoring like everyone else? WTF am I doing wrong?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 14, 2012)

What gpu do you have?


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Oct 14, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> What gpu do you have?



Like I said in my post-


> plus I have a HD7970 and a GTX 560 in those systems



the 7970 is in the i7 2600k system and the GTX 560 is in the i7 860 system


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 14, 2012)

I somehow missed that sorry man. Did you set to use gpu in your profile on WCG's site not just in the client running on your rig.?


----------



## Norton (Oct 14, 2012)

Are you getting the wu's?

There's a check box in the BOINC manager as well as the WCG website and you need to run the HCC wu's

The 7970 should chew through those wu's at like 20k ppd!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Oct 14, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I somehow missed that sorry man. Did you set to use gpu in your profile on WCG's site not just in the client running on your rig.?


Yes I did. And I just rechecked too make sure.



Norton said:


> Are you getting the wu's?
> 
> There's a check box in the BOINC manager as well as the WCG website and you need to run the HCC wu's
> 
> The 7970 should chew through those wu's at like 20k ppd!



Haven't been able to find a check box in the bionic manager concerning GPU and can you explain what you mean by HCC wu"s


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 14, 2012)

Make sure your profile is set to run the "Help conquer cancer" wu's along with whatever you have currently. The help conquer cancer wu's are now the Hcc gpu units.


Edit actually you should just only need to check the :if my computer can process work on my grpahics card"


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Oct 14, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Make sure your profile is set to run the "Help conquer cancer" wu's along with whatever you have currently. The help conquer cancer wu's are now the Hcc gpu units.



it's there


----------



## Norton (Oct 14, 2012)

These are the settings you should have:


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 14, 2012)

Okay on that page click device manager and then click whatever profile you are using for those rigs. Get me a screen shot like the bottom one norton just posted.


Like this







Apparently Hcc doesn't need to be checked off. LOL As I am doing the wu's anyway with it being unchecked.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm not running a custom profile, just default maximum output


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 14, 2012)

You need to go into that profile ans see what is check for as options. Gpu may not be check in there.  I run custom profiles because have a a deverse selection of rigs and they react differently to different projects. My piles o' junk are not as deverse as the where 6 months ago but I still need atleast 2 profiles and may be going to need 3.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Oct 14, 2012)

Also, in bionic manager, I have no option for using my GPU









ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> You need to go into that profile ans see what is check for as options. Gpu may not be check in there.



ok


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Oct 14, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> You need to go into that profile ans see what is check for as options. Gpu may not be check in there.  I run custom profiles because have a a deverse selection of rigs and they react differently to different projects. My piles o' junk are not as deverse as the where 6 months ago but I still need atleast 2 profiles and may be going to need 3.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 14, 2012)

Okay update the client on your rig. You may be using and old one or something didn't install right. You can safely uninstall the one you have and install the newest one and not lose anything. Just don't delete the folder.

Also you should be good as far as Wcg's site goes.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Oct 14, 2012)

ok, will do


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 14, 2012)

That's the World Community Grid version of BOINC, which is older.  Download the newest version from here and make sure to *not* do a service install


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Oct 14, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> That's the World Community Grid version of BOINC, which is older.  Download the newest version from here and make sure to *not* do a service install



doing that now


----------



## Norton (Oct 14, 2012)

*Time for 3/4 Pie!.... * 
* FreeDC didn't post the last update- this is most but not all of todays points 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Need a Coffey Break Today!!!*





*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *-


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 14, 2012)

This is quite late--normally they've updated it nearly two hours ago


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 14, 2012)

Normally the update around 9:30 or so.


----------



## Norton (Oct 14, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Normally the update around 9:30 or so.



FreeDC no finish today's points- posted Pie thru last available update


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks for doing what you can! 
Tomorrow should be sweet then


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 14, 2012)

Great job everyone.  I pulled over 10k, the GPU is starting to kick in


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 14, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Great job everyone.  I pulled over 10k, the GPU is starting to kick in



What card is this?  That's quite a nice bump!


----------



## Norton (Oct 15, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... * 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*For a Returning Cruncher Today!!!*
*see #26 Today 





*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *-


----------



## da_vid (Oct 15, 2012)

I got my first piece of pie


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 15, 2012)

Jesus, uploaded 17,000 and only made to 20th place!!! Man this is getting tougher and tougher every day..........LOLOLOL


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 15, 2012)

da_vid said:


> I got my first piece of pie


And the yummy banana pie it was too! 
Much better than the cement pie I'm famous for 


stinger608 said:


> Jesus, uploaded 17,000 and only made to 20th place!!! Man this is getting tougher and tougher every day..........LOLOLOL


These GPU WUs are wicked.
And realize that this is partially due to the Free-DC error yesterday 


Great job everyone! 

And welcome back to F150_Raptor, let's see those Xeons and GTX580s churn up the charts!


----------



## F150_Raptor (Oct 15, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> And welcome back to F150_Raptor, let's see those Xeons and GTX580s churn up the charts!



I had to see what they would do, I'm not sure how long I'm going to run them though.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 15, 2012)

F150_Raptor said:


> I had to see what they would do, I'm not sure how long I'm going to run them though.



As much as you can do is extremely welcome, and I'm curious just what can be done from a single rig


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 15, 2012)

Welcome back f150. Are you coming fully back? Or just playing with the gpu units?


----------



## F150_Raptor (Oct 15, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> As much as you can do is extremely welcome, and I'm curious just what can be done from a single rig



That's why I'm running it for now, but the Sr-2 and the 3 580's have to be pulling some serious power.  I'll let it run for a couple days though.


ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Welcome back f150. Are you coming fully back? Or just playing with the gpu units?



Just playing around. I can't let every one have all the fun.


----------



## agent00skid (Oct 15, 2012)

My laptop is doing surprisingly well with GPU WU's only. :O


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 15, 2012)

F150_Raptor said:


> That's why I'm running it for now, but the Sr-2 and the 3 580's have to be pulling some serious power.  I'll let it run for a couple days though.


I wouldn't be surprised at all if it was ~1kw at the wall.  Which, yes, is a lot, but the output is so amazing...



agent00skid said:


> My laptop is doing surprisingly well with GPU WU's only. :O


It's an area where these AMD APUs can really shine!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 15, 2012)

F150_Raptor said:


> That's why I'm running it for now, but the Sr-2 and the 3 580's have to be pulling some serious power.  I'll let it run for a couple days though.
> 
> 
> Just playing around. I can't let every one have all the fun.



You'll be back full time before long.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Oct 15, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I wouldn't be surprised at all if it was ~1kw at the wall.  Which, yes, is a lot, but the output is so amazing...



I tried to give the 580's a little overclock while running some benchmarks, it keep freezing.  No overclock on them and it ran the benchmarks fine without a hiccup.  It's a 1200 watt power supply.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 15, 2012)

F150_Raptor said:


> I tried to give the 580's a little overclock while running some benchmarks, it keep freezing.  No overclock on them and it ran the benchmarks fine without a hiccup.  It's a 1200 watt power supply.



Well, I'd say it's probably 850w DC or so (200w/GPU + 125w/CPU) which isn't too bad for a 1200w PSU.  I was assuming ~85% efficiency 

That surprises me...my GTX470 should by all means be a terrible one (it's a GTX465 unlocked) but I can still OC it and get the WCG HCC WUs to finish in ~3 minutes 5 seconds each.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Oct 15, 2012)

It's not that they can't be overclocked, the power supply doesn't have enough juice at least for benchmarks.  There's the mobo, 2 cpu's, 3 580's, 10 120mm fams, 1 200mm fan, 2 10,000 rpm hd's, and a mcp655 water pump running off it.


----------



## agent00skid (Oct 15, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> It's an area where these AMD APUs can really shine!



The APU is doing nicely, but it's my laptop that I'm impressed by. Almost keeping up with the full crunching APU on GPU WU's only.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 15, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> What card is this?  That's quite a nice bump!



a 6850.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 15, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> a 6850.



 Ya got a HD6850? I have one that I am not running, however was thinking about installing it in the wife's system as a cruncher. She is running the i7 920 system and this might make a nice addition to that if it is doing the GPU WU's.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 15, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Ya got a HD6850? I have one that I am not running, however was thinking about installing it in the wife's system as a cruncher. She is running the i7 920 system and this might make a nice addition to that if it is doing the GPU WU's.



Oh yeah, they boost your ouput by more than double!


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 15, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Oh yeah, they boost your ouput by more than double!



 No shit????? Jesus, I am running the 560GTX and it is helping, but doubling? That is insane. Will be installing that sucker tomorrow!


----------



## gopal (Oct 15, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Oh yeah, they boost your ouput by more than double!



double!? SWEET.

can anyone make an Point calculator for the GPU WUs? Just link there was for CPUs


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Oct 15, 2012)

Well it looks like my problem was fixed also. The HD7970 is kicking ass.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 15, 2012)

Well I went from doing about 8,000 points a day or so to over 20,000 points yesterday.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 15, 2012)

Pie for me has been low but I will start the 6950's back up tomorrow morning.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 15, 2012)

gopal said:


> double!? SWEET.
> 
> can anyone make an Point calculator for the GPU WUs? Just link there was for CPUs



I'm collecting data and I'm going to see what I can figure out


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 15, 2012)

I am running 2 6850's in crossfire. They do real well except I think my problem I was having might be the fact that they are in crossfire. I have crossfire disabled now and will see what happens. If I still have problems I am going to seperate them into different rigs and try that. If one card is causing the problem I will be able to detect which one it is.


----------



## HammerON (Oct 15, 2012)

What are your temps on the GPU's? Are they on a fan profile?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 15, 2012)

Mine are running in the high 40's to very low 50's


----------



## HammerON (Oct 15, 2012)

Temps are really good then under load. Mine reach about 60.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 15, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Mine are running in the high 40's to very low 50's



That's pretty great, my GTX460s are doing ~60c or so, and the GTX470 is hitting about 70C (although it was doing ~90C on FAH, so this is an improvement)


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 15, 2012)

Thats with the fans set to auto and I haven't seen the fan speed go above 60%. The XFX card seems to run a couple degrees lower then the Visiontek card but that has to do with the XFX card has dual fans.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Oct 15, 2012)

Looking at the team stats, I may get my first slice of pie tonight. Currently 9th place.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 15, 2012)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Looking at the team stats, I may get my first slice of pie tonight. Currently 9th place.



The first slice of pie is the best, because then you feel compelled to upgrade and get it again and again and again.

Good luck!


----------



## Norton (Oct 16, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... * 





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Some Hot Coffey Today!!!*





*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *-


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 16, 2012)

great work guys. And I got booted. LOL


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow.  Simply amazing.  Nearly 110k BOINC points from Norton  

And congratulations to everyone, particularly BarbaricSoul for his first slice of pie! 
(and 24 people over 10k! )


----------



## agent00skid (Oct 16, 2012)

And still hanging at the edge of the extended list. :O


----------



## hat (Oct 16, 2012)

Damn, got knocked out of the top 20. Not using the GPU for crunching and for gaming instead is causing me some trouble. I did just get some motivation to add the GTX260 to the second machine and use that for crunching, so maybe I can force my way back in with that?


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Oct 16, 2012)

My first slice of pie, didn't know cement tasted this good.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 16, 2012)

BarbaricSoul said:


> My first slice of pie, didn't know cement tasted this good.



Good stuff isn't it 
Just wait until you get banana or one of the more appetizing flavors...or come challenge me for lemon


----------



## Phusius (Oct 16, 2012)

I wish I understood you guys sometimes...


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 16, 2012)

Phusius said:


> I wish I understood you guys sometimes...



Concerning what?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 16, 2012)

Phusius said:


> I wish I understood you guys sometimes...



What do you wish to understand?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 16, 2012)

Yeah, you Boinc guy's need to quit speaking in tongues.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 16, 2012)

We have a language all are own and do things others just can't understand 
I wonder if it's the fact we like getting stones that throws others off?


----------



## hat (Oct 16, 2012)

Maybe it's something in the pie... I don't get it too often so I'm not that far out there yet, but I do understand.


----------



## gopal (Oct 16, 2012)

@norton

Just an suggestion, can you put those coffee breaks in an Spoiler?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 16, 2012)

gopal said:


> @norton
> 
> Just an suggestion, can you put those coffee breaks in an Spoiler?



Why?


----------



## gopal (Oct 16, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Why?



you know you can't really open this thread with your sis you bro standing near you.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 16, 2012)

he mother thinks it's a pron site when Norton post the pics.


----------



## gopal (Oct 16, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> he mother thinks it's a pron site when Norton post the pics.



not mother, my sis lol


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Oct 16, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Good stuff isn't it
> Just wait until you get banana or one of the more appetizing flavors...or come challenge me for lemon



Right now I'm looking at what I'd guess is the banana pie(gold), maybe even whatever that light blue is. Kicked the 2600k back up to 4ghz last night for alittle extra juice. Just got to wait for the last update.


----------



## Norton (Oct 16, 2012)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Right now I'm looking at what I'd guess is the banana pie(gold), maybe even whatever that light blue is. Kicked the 2600k back up to 4ghz last night for alittle extra juice. Just got to wait for the last update.



According to Ion's definitions that would be "Ice" 

See Below


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 16, 2012)

Ion you need to change Honey to Banana. Everything else be good. For those that are getting tired of eating cement just think of it as 'The Gray Matter slice'.


Can we get the pie chart stickied?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 17, 2012)

gopal said:


> @norton
> 
> Just an suggestion, can you put those coffee breaks in an Spoiler?



Hot coffee breaks are best "served hot", not cold. Spoiler makes us work too hard for our PG rated pron, when it comes so easily elsewhere. I suggest you stay away from the Folding Pie & Milestones thread.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 17, 2012)

That and we work hard all day crunching these wu's in our little metal boxes. We need that easily viewable coffey or non Coffey break. That is our little award for our accomplishment for the day. It also lets us know there are things out there hotter then the inside of our little metal work boxes.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Oct 17, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I suggest you stay away from the Folding Pie & Milestones thread.



Ok, I haven't looked at that thread before and my curiosity has been peaked. You know where I'll be.


Ok, I'm back and it's LIES, ALL LIES!!!! THERE'S NO COFFEY IN THE FOLDING MILESTONE/PIE THREAD.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 17, 2012)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Ok, I haven't looked at that thread before and my curiosity has been peaked. You know where I'll be.
> 
> 
> Ok, I'm back and it's LIES, ALL LIES!!!! THERE'S NO COFFEY IN THE FOLDING MILESTONE/PIE THREAD.http://static5.depositphotos.com/10...unette-with-sad-face-and-empty-coffee-cup.jpg


----------



## Norton (Oct 17, 2012)

*Time for 3/4 Pie!.... * 
FreeDC hasn't posted the last update yet today- results shown are as available*
*will update if FreeDC updates later tonight




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*A Hot Coffey Break Today!!!*





*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *-


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 17, 2012)

Dude I am eating grape tonight.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 17, 2012)

Free-DC is really struggling recently 

I was confused when I saw that KieX and I were right at 35k and that Norton had barely broken 60k...

I guess if they don't update tonight, tomorrow will appear extra-special again


----------



## hat (Oct 17, 2012)

Looks like the 1090T with the GTX260 is pulling a lot of weight on its own. The 920 was down all day for stability testing. I can run 11 hours of OCCT but then I get x1a and x109 BSODS... all pointing to memory. Strange, since my memory isn't overclocked at all. I raised the voltage to something like 1.53v and it still crashed, and since stock voltage is 1.50v I figure maybe my ram needs to run at 2t, not 1t.


----------



## gopal (Oct 17, 2012)

Norton said:


> According to Ion's definitions that would be "Ice"
> 
> See Below
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121016/pie flavors.jpg



so you get cherry if you are at top?
I wish some Mangos


----------



## Norton (Oct 18, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... * 





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*A Ducky for You Today!!!*





*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *-


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 18, 2012)

Great job guys


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Oct 18, 2012)

Norton said:


> *Time for Pie!.... *
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121017/Top 10 101712.jpg
> *Are you in our Top 20?*
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121017/top 20 101712.jpg
> ...



three nights in a row, three different flavors. Kiwi tonight. 


And before this little run, I had never had pie before


----------



## Norton (Oct 18, 2012)

BarbaricSoul said:


> three nights in a row, three different flavors. Kiwi tonight.
> 
> 
> And before this little run, I had never had pie before



Those 7970's are That 7970 is doing great! 
Edit- fixed

The pie is Radeon flavored 

@Mindweaver-  your numbers are going sky high too!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Oct 18, 2012)

I only have one 7970


----------



## gopal (Oct 18, 2012)

Who is that on No. 5?

And yeah, Norton and MW are really doing great.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2012)

Norton said:


> *Time for Pie!.... *
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121017/Top 10 101712.jpg
> *Are you in our Top 20?*
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121017/top 20 101712.jpg
> ...



Another great day for me, man I'm loving this damn video card.  Everyone is doing a great job 



gopal said:


> Who is that on No. 5?
> 
> And yeah, Norton and MW are really doing great.


That is ION


----------



## gopal (Oct 18, 2012)

intrusting 40K to hit the top 10 lol


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 18, 2012)

These gpu wu's are changing everything up and leveling the playing field.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2012)

gopal said:


> Who is that on No. 5?
> 
> And yeah, Norton and MW are really doing great.


That would be me 

My WCG username (Aperture_Science_Innovators) is so long that they can't display it in the pie chart 


gopal said:


> intrusting 40K to hit the top 10 lol



We've really stepped things up--before the GPU WUs came out, you only needed like 10k PPD (or a tad more) to make top-10


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2012)

yeah the GPU WU's have definitely boosted us almost double in our output daily.  That's awesome.


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 18, 2012)

I would like to see what kind of numbers a 5800k would pump out between the CPU and iGPU. Makes me wish that I had the money for one.


----------



## Norton (Oct 19, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... * 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Hot Coffey Today!!!*





*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *-


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2012)

Wow..knocked down to #7....clearly this GTX470 was a much-needed investment.  I should be at ~60k within a few days 

Great job everyone, particularly da_vid!


----------



## da_vid (Oct 19, 2012)

more to come


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2012)

da_vid said:


> more to come



So I've heard! 

What do you have running now, and what is still to come?


----------



## da_vid (Oct 19, 2012)

Q9550,A6 3570k 2x hd 7770 1x 5670 

and coming soon 3570k 2x7850,fx8150 if i can buy the (2x) 7770 from a friend will be nice add

tomorrow my ppd will be low need to shut down 2 rigs (watercooling and heatsink upgrade)


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2012)

da_vid said:


> Q9550,A6 3570k 2x hd 7770 1x 5670
> 
> and coming soon 3570k 2x7850,fx8150 if i can buy the (2x) 7770 from a friend will be nice add



Wow, that's great results from what you're running.  If you do indeed get all of that up as well...damn...I'd say you'll have top-5 consistently.  Maybe even top-3 

I'm really impressed!


----------



## Norton (Oct 19, 2012)

da_vid said:


> Q9550,A6 3570k 2x hd 7770 1x 5670
> 
> and coming soon 3570k 2x7850,fx8150 if i can buy the (2x) 7770 from a friend will be nice add
> 
> tomorrow my ppd will be low need to shut down 2 rigs (watercooling and heatsink upgrade)



I think you'll be getting this soon


----------



## da_vid (Oct 19, 2012)

i have a lot of room,no problem with electricity cost,just need to buy more and more hardware 

and  the wife  lolll


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 19, 2012)

da_vid said:


> and  the wife  lolll



There is a delicate art to maintaining a marriage. Pay close attention.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2012)

da_vid said:


> i have a lot of room,no problem with electricity cost,just need to buy more and more hardware
> 
> and  the wife  lolll



How much does electricity cost up there in CA?  And at least the heat output is very useful in the winter 



BUCK NASTY said:


> There is a delicate art to maintaining a marriage. Pay close attention.
> 
> http://cdn3.hark.com/images/000/002/800/2800/original.jpg


That look of satisfaction on his face


----------



## da_vid (Oct 19, 2012)

kwh 0,0532$
for 44 day 65$ (4 1/2 apartment)


----------



## da_vid (Oct 19, 2012)

i need help can i crunch with both igpu and hd5670 (A6 3570k)
i use the command <use_all_gpus>1</use_all_gpus> 

gpuz see my two card but boinc use only the 5670


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2012)

da_vid said:


> kwh 0,0532$
> for 44 day 65$ (4 1/2 apartment)


That's really not bad 


da_vid said:


> i need help can i crunch with both igpu and hd5670 (A6 3570k)
> i use the command <use_all_gpus>1</use_all_gpus>
> 
> gpuz see my two card but boinc use only the 5670





> <cc_config>
> <options>
> <use_all_gpus>1</use_all_gpus>
> </options>
> </cc_config>


Create a file called cc_config in the BOINC folder in the ProgramData folder and paste in what I have above


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 19, 2012)

Norton said:


> *Time for Pie!.... *
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121018/Top 10 101812.jpg
> *Are you in our Top 20?*
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121018/top 20 101812.jpg
> ...



Crap I just realized rigged was paused all day today   No wonder I barely put out any points


----------



## da_vid (Oct 19, 2012)

no dont work   i click on read config file but the igpu dont crunch
here my cc_config file 

<cc_config> 
<options> 
<report_results_immediately>1</report_results_immediately> 
<cc_config>
<options>
<use_all_gpus>1</use_all_gpus>
</options>
</cc_config>


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2012)

da_vid said:


> no dont work   i click on read config file but the igpu dont crunch
> here my cc_config file
> 
> <cc_config>
> ...



Delete that stuff and report back


----------



## da_vid (Oct 19, 2012)

it take time to run after the read config fle ? still have 1 gpu and 3 core crunching


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2012)

da_vid said:


> it take time to run after the read config fle ? still have 1 gpu and 3 core crunching



Well, here's what happened for me:  I installed my 2nd GTX470 this afternoon, and BOINC recognized that I had two, but would only use one.  I had to edit my file, tell BOINC to read the config file, and then re-start BOINC.  Not really sure why--but it would only use one GPU before the restart and then I closed and relaunched it and then it's been using two since then


----------



## da_vid (Oct 19, 2012)

it work thanks a lot [Ion]

it a little bit faster than the 5670 (or about the same)


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 19, 2012)

Great work guys.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2012)

da_vid said:


> it work thanks a lot [Ion]



Glad to hear it.  I should have thought of that earlier when you mentioned it wasn't working--but at least it's fixed now 

Do keep us posted how those GPUs are doing, as I may be in the market again soon


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 19, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> That's really not bad
> 
> 
> 
> Create a file called cc_config in the BOINC folder in the ProgramData folder and paste in what I have above



How come I am not seeing any folder named "ProgramData?" I checked both Program Files and Program Files (x86).


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 19, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> How come I am not seeing any folder named "ProgramData?" I checked both Program Files and Program Files (x86).



It's a hidden folder. You will have to change it in Folder Options to show all files.  You can always go to Run and type _%programdata%_ to open the file as well.


----------



## Norton (Oct 20, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... * 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*An Important Observation Today!!!*





*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *-


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 20, 2012)

Nice job guys


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2012)

Awesome, just barely #3! 

Norton, who is Chuck Norris?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 20, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Norton, who is Chuck Norris?



 

He doesn't do push up's, he pushes the earth down. LOL


----------



## KieX (Oct 20, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Norton, who is Chuck Norris?



I wouldn't think you're trolling. Must be we're getting old 

http://youtu.be/bvmEZiIX3Yg


----------



## Norton (Oct 20, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Awesome, just barely #3!
> 
> Norton, who is Chuck Norris?



Top 10 Chuck Norris Moments - YouTube


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> He doesn't do push up's, he pushes the earth down. LOL





KieX said:


> I wouldn't think you're trolling. Must be we're getting old
> 
> http://youtu.be/bvmEZiIX3Yg



So he's a super-macho guy--like MacGyver with more weapons....


----------



## KieX (Oct 20, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> So he's a super-macho guy--like MacGyver with more weapons....



and... all the things listed here: http://www.chucknorrisfacts.com/chuck-norris-top-50-facts


----------



## Norton (Oct 20, 2012)

KieX said:


> and... all the things listed here: http://www.chucknorrisfacts.com/chuck-norris-top-50-facts



That was a great list


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 20, 2012)

I like the one "Chuck Norris can literally kill time"


----------



## Norton (Oct 21, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... * 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*A Hot Coffey Break Today!!!*





*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *-


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 21, 2012)

Great work guys


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 21, 2012)

Just look at the production for the Top 5! Those are some solid numbers boyz!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Just look at the production for the Top 5! Those are some solid numbers boyz!



Thank you sir! 


Norton, I believe this is the smallest slice of the pie that you've gotten in quite a while


----------



## Norton (Oct 21, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Thank you sir!
> 
> 
> Norton, I believe this is the smallest slice of the pie that you've gotten in quite a while



Yes but many others have gotten larger


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2012)

Norton said:


> Yes but many others have gotten larger



Yup, the ~11% I'm doing currently is at least twice what I was doing before


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 21, 2012)

Prepare to share the pie with me the next couple of days. I just got my GTX 680 and a GTS 450 crunching.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Oct 21, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> Prepare to share the pie with me the next couple of days. I just got my GTX 680 and a GTS 450 crunching.




Great to have the extra power(every little bit helps), but I doubt it's enough to bring you up to the top ten. That 680 may be a great gaming card, but it ain't sh-t in GPGPU.:shadedshu


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 21, 2012)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Great to have the extra power(every little bit helps), but I doubt it's enough to bring you up to the top ten. That 680 may be a great gaming card, but it ain't sh-t in GPGPU.:shadedshu



You might be right. It takes 4 minutes per WU (2200 GFLOPS). The 450 does it in 11 minutes and my 525M uses around 20 but sinces the 680 work with a intel hex it should be good for 15 K so 28 K in all. On the pie limit. I better change my 210 to something better.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Oct 21, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> You might be right. It takes 4 minutes per WU (2200 GFLOPS). The 450 does it in 11 minutes and my 525M uses around 20 but sinces the 680 work with a intel hex it should be good for 15 K so 28 K in all. On the pie limit. I better change my 210 to something better.



Honestly, since you are a cruncher/folder, I would suggest looking into selling the GTX680 and getting a HD7970. All I have crunching is the two rigs in my system specs. I was normally scored in 13th-14th place with just my i7 2600k and i7 860 cpus crunching. When the ATI wu's appeared, I jumped straight into PIE, all because of my single 7970. You get a 7970, and you'll definently get PIE every single day. Oh and about replacing the 210, the $125 HD7770 cards outscores even the GTX580. Don't know how the 680 actually performs, but iirc, the 580 beats the 680 in crunching/folding by alot.

MSI R7770-PMD1GD5 Radeon HD 7770 GHz Edition 1GB 1...

A little chart put together by someone on WCG forums showing some of the top cards and how they perform compared to eachother.


----------



## Norton (Oct 21, 2012)

We're putting out some great ppd today 

Kiex and MW have knocked me off of the Cherry pie this am and I'm going to try my best to get it back by tonight 

But you know what? It would be awesome for our Team if I can only reach the Blueberry or the Lemon with my normal output. You guys rock!!!  -


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Oct 21, 2012)

Norton said:


> Kiex and MW have knocked me off of the Cherry pie this am




DAYUM, atleast I'm still getting PIE, by about 700 points over Novice1. Guess I can't do any gaming today if I want to keep PIE.


----------



## KieX (Oct 21, 2012)

Norton said:


> We're putting out some great ppd today
> 
> Kiex and MW have knocked me off of the Cherry pie this am and I'm going to try my best to get it back by tonight
> 
> But you know what? It would be awesome for our Team if I can only reach the Blueberry or the Lemon with my normal output. You guys rock!!!  -



Unforunately it's gonna be short-lived for me.. a lot of that is already getting boxed up  Shame because I recon I could have reached into the 90K. Cherry is gonna be between you and MW for now.


----------



## Norton (Oct 21, 2012)

KieX said:


> Unforunately it's gonna be short-lived for me.. a lot of that is already getting boxed up  Shame because I recon I could have reached into the 90K. Cherry is gonna be between you and MW for now.



If you still have the 3x 7770's running on the SR-2 for the day you may still reach that 

Definitely going to need to look into picking up a pair of 7770's or another 7870


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 21, 2012)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Honestly, since you are a cruncher/folder, I would suggest looking into selling the GTX680 and getting a HD7970. All I have crunching is the two rigs in my system specs. I was normally scored in 13th-14th place with just my i7 2600k and i7 860 cpus crunching. When the ATI wu's appeared, I jumped straight into PIE, all because of my single 7970. You get a 7970, and you'll definently get PIE every single day. Oh and about replacing the 210, the $125 HD7770 cards outscores even the GTX580. Don't know how the 680 actually performs, but iirc, the 580 beats the 680 in crunching/folding by alot.
> 
> MSI R7770-PMD1GD5 Radeon HD 7770 GHz Edition 1GB 1...
> 
> ...



Thank you for the advice and the numbers. I will however not sell my 680. I got it for folding, never used it for playing. I might get a red card to replace my 210 but I can see my old 260 might work as well. My 250 GTS don't.

Edit: 210 is out and 260 is in. About 6 min/WU.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 21, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> but I can see my old 260 might work as well.



Mi GTX275 is performing well, considering it was on a shelf last week. Takes about 5-6 mins per WU.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2012)

Norton said:


> We're putting out some great ppd today
> 
> Kiex and MW have knocked me off of the Cherry pie this am and I'm going to try my best to get it back by tonight
> 
> But you know what? It would be awesome for our Team if I can only reach the Blueberry or the Lemon with my normal output. You guys rock!!!  -


Uhh, I'm sorry, but Blueberry and Lemon are my territory.  We'll have to fight!

But it would be cool to see you and MW fighting for Cherry 


BUCK NASTY said:


> Mi GTX275 is performing well, considering it was on a shelf last week. Takes about 5-6 mins per WU.


How many GPUs do you having going at this point?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 21, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Uhh, I'm sorry, but Blueberry and Lemon are my territory.  We'll have to fight!
> 
> But it would be cool to see you and MW fighting for Cherry
> 
> How many GPUs do you having going at this point?



2(GTX460 & GTX275). Getting ready to try a GTX260(216 core) and see if it will play nice with the GTX275.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 21, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Uhh, I'm sorry, but Blueberry and Lemon are my territory.



Not for long Buddy


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> 2(GTX460 & GTX275). Getting ready to try a GTX260(216 core) and see if it will play nice with the GTX275.


That's an impressive collection you're building up! 


ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Not for long Buddy



We'll see about that--I should have my i7-920 back from RMA before too long, and when I sell this AMD X2 and C2D I'm buying a new GPU--perhaps a HD7850


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 21, 2012)

I have a few things up my sleeve also.


----------



## KieX (Oct 21, 2012)

Spoke with my "client" and delivery is rescheduled for next week. So guess I'll join in on the race for Cherry for a few more days.



Norton said:


> If you still have the 3x 7770's running on the SR-2 for the day you may still reach that
> 
> Definitely going to need to look into picking up a pair of 7770's or another 7870



The SR-2/7770 rig is staying with me permanently. Today is first day running it GPU only, be interesting to see what PPD it does for 260W


----------



## Jstn7477 (Oct 21, 2012)

You guys really make me want to pull some of my Fermis off of F@H, but I want to keep doing both projects so I'm probably going to stay where I'm at.


----------



## Norton (Oct 21, 2012)

KieX said:


> Spoke with my "client" and delivery is rescheduled for next week. So guess I'll join in on the race for Cherry for a few more days.
> 
> 
> 
> The SR-2/7770 rig is staying with me permanently. Today is first day running it GPU only, be interesting to see what PPD it does for 260W



I would say pretty darn good ppd... considering it's already pulled 38k points today 

FreeDC just posted the latest update.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2012)

KieX said:


> Spoke with my "client" and delivery is rescheduled for next week. So guess I'll join in on the race for Cherry for a few more days.
> 
> 
> 
> The SR-2/7770 rig is staying with me permanently. Today is first day running it GPU only, be interesting to see what PPD it does for 260W


Glad to have you a bit longer! 


Jstn7477 said:


> You guys really make me want to pull some of my Fermis off of F@H, but I want to keep doing both projects so I'm probably going to stay where I'm at.



The GTX460s really don't do all that well on WCG, so I think your current solution is working well.
Maybe you just need another Radeon or two


----------



## Norton (Oct 22, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... * 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Horsepower Today ('nuff said)!!!*





*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *-


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2012)

Wowzers! 
25 people above 10k, and Norton has been knocked to #3


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 22, 2012)

Sweet Mopar  Nice job guys.


----------



## KieX (Oct 22, 2012)

Used up my daily quota of thanks. But it's such an awesome sight! Been a while since I had cherry pie.

I think the horsepower picture really sums up how much output the team is giving.


----------



## Norton (Oct 22, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Wowzers!
> 25 people above 10k, and Norton has been knocked to #3



Blueberry is still mighty tasty Pie. 

Congrats to Kiex and Mindweaver for getting Cherry and Lime today!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2012)

Norton said:


> Blueberry is still mighty tasty Pie.
> 
> Congrats to Kiex and Mindweaver for getting Cherry and Lime today!



It is--blueberry and lemon are increasingly becoming my daily dessert--and so much better than cement


----------



## HammerON (Oct 22, 2012)

I read in either this thread or the Team thread about what the colors on the pie chart represents. I remembered from 2009 when this was discussed and found it recently and thought I would share with you all what CyberDruid wrote:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1306902&postcount=263


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 22, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> It is--blueberry and lemon are increasingly becoming my daily dessert--and so much better than cement


I'll take cement pie! Kinda starving in 17th place and all we got to eat are a few table scraps down here. Don't forget about us little people!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I'll take cement pie! Kinda starving in 17th place and all we got to eat are a few table scraps down here. Don't forget about us little people!



Says the guy with a 48P Opteron setup and like twelve quads


----------



## HammerON (Oct 22, 2012)

It is pretty cool to see many of the same TPU members that were earning Pie back in the spring of 2009 still going strong today

From April 8th, 2009:


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 22, 2012)

HammerON said:


> It is pretty cool to see many of the same TPU members that were earning Pie back in the spring of 2009 still going strong today
> 
> From April 8th, 2009:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121021/teampietoday.png



That chart looks very familiar.


----------



## HammerON (Oct 22, 2012)

Okay - I screwed up. The post I pulled that from:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1307961&postcount=285
Must have a link to today's pie
Here is what the actual Pie looked like on April 8, 2009




I started thinking it was wrong when I didn't see Rammie at the top. Sorry about that

Regardless the point is still valid that we have many members that originally started crunching for TPU that are still going strong!!!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 22, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Says the guy with a 48P Opteron setup and like twelve quads


Soon to be a second 4P Opteron. With these GPU WU's abound, I wonder if I could take Cherry Pie if I threw everything at it. I mean literally everything.... It's gonna be tough.


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 22, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Soon to be a second 4P Opteron. With these GPU WU's abound, I wonder if I could take Cherry Pie if I threw everything at it. I mean literally everything.... It's gonna be tough.



Are all the PCI-E slots on your 4P boards only close-ended slots or do you think (if you wanted to,) you could throw some GPUs in there?


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Oct 22, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I'll take cement pie! Kinda starving in 17th place and all we got to eat are a few table scraps down here. Don't forget about us little people!



Uh, you going to have to take that cement pie from me. Not gonna just give it up. I am single with no kids and currently, no house-hold bills to speak of(college student staying with family), and I have a full time job. Don't make me start building.......


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2012)

HammerON said:


> Okay - I screwed up. The post I pulled that from:
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1307961&postcount=285
> Must have a link to today's pie
> Here is what the actual Pie looked like on April 8, 2009
> ...


Wow...pie is a bit more even now.  Now we don't have people getting Pie who are doing 2.5% of the output...shows a more stable long-term team 


BUCK NASTY said:


> Soon to be a second 4P Opteron. With these GPU WU's abound, I wonder if I could take Cherry Pie if I threw everything at it. I mean literally everything.... It's gonna be tough.


Absolutely. Each Opty should be 35k+, and then the GPUs are doing a swell job too...you'll just have to fight da_vid and his upcoming 50k PPD in GPUs (and AMD X8s, and everything he already has) 


BarbaricSoul said:


> Uh, you going to have to take that cement pie from me. Not gonna just give it up. I am single with no kids and currently, no house-hold bills to speak of(college student staying with family), and I have a full time job. Don't make me start building.......



Ahh yes, the joys of being a college student 
I'm at NCSU--where are you?


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm taking online classes with http://www.aiuonline.edu


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 22, 2012)

Should really stretch my legs this week. My 6950's are running 4 WU a piece and then my 8 threads on 2600K then my 5770 at one WU. Should be cruising soon.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Should really stretch my legs this week. My 6950's are running 4 WU a piece and then my 8 threads on 2600K then my 5770 at one WU. Should be cruising soon.



Wow...that's just amazing.  How long are the HD6950s taking for this?


----------



## Norton (Oct 23, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... * 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Moar Horsepower Today!!!*





*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *-


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2012)

Holy sh*t KieX!  125k!!!???!  

Congratulations guys!


----------



## Norton (Oct 23, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Holy sh*t KieX!  125k!!!???!
> 
> Congratulations guys!



 *KieX* got *83,857 *points from 1 rig!!! 

Can I haz?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2012)

Norton said:


> *Kiex* got *83,857 *points from 1 rig!!!
> 
> Can I haz?



I dunno, can you haz?

If only I could get a SR-X rig with four HD7970s...I'd say that should do well over 100k PPD--probably 200k.

But it would also cost college tuition for a year, so that wouldn't work too well


----------



## Norton (Oct 23, 2012)

Congrats to KieX for some more Cherry pie 

I scratched my way to some yummy Key Lime pie... Mmmm!


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 23, 2012)

Great job KieX! I got my GPU rigs on "No new tasks" to complete everything then I'm going to start loading them up. I'm hoping to get my GTX480 to crunch 3 to 4x and my 570 to crunch 2x. I'm still having problems with the 1055T w/ the HD5850.. I hope to get it resolved to day.


----------



## KieX (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks guys. Btw the SR-2 is running GPU only, 3 WU per 7770. I'm really hoping the multiple WU's work for everyone else too because if I understood correctly even a single 7970 in the team should be able to beat my output. TPU could be into the 8Million daily, imagine that


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 23, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> Are all the PCI-E slots on your 4P boards only close-ended slots or do you think (if you wanted to,) you could throw some GPUs in there?


I would have to break off the locking tab on a GPU to use it on the 4p rigs and that aint' gonna happen.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> Great job KieX! I got my GPU rigs on "No new tasks" to complete everything then I'm going to start loading them up. I'm hoping to get my GTX480 to crunch 3 to 4x and my 570 to crunch 2x. I'm still having problems with the 1055T w/ the HD5850.. I hope to get it resolved to day.


What do you mean "loading them up"?  Are you also going to try and make them do multiple WUs?

I still have a bunch left in the cache on my two rigs, but once they empty out, I'm going to do the tweak and see if I can get 2 or 3 WUs running/card 


KieX said:


> Thanks guys. Btw the SR-2 is running GPU only, 3 WU per 7770. I'm really hoping the multiple WU's work for everyone else too because if I understood correctly even a single 7970 in the team should be able to beat my output. TPU could be into the 8Million daily, imagine that



Wow--that's even more impressive!  80K from 3 $150 GPUs...


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Oct 23, 2012)

KieX said:


> Thanks guys. Btw the SR-2 is running GPU only, 3 WU per 7770. I'm really hoping the multiple WU's work for everyone else too because if I understood correctly even a single 7970 in the team should be able to beat my output. TPU could be into the 8Million daily, imagine that



Oh yeah? Guess I need to get that set up on my 7970


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2012)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Oh yeah? Guess I need to get that set up on my 7970



Definitely! 

I'd start out with making it do 3 WUs at once--then maybe increase from there


----------



## KieX (Oct 23, 2012)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Oh yeah? Guess I need to get that set up on my 7970



Absolutely! The cherry pie is delicious, should go get some 

4-6 WU should be doable for that card.. just check how much load % it uses, up to 95% should be stable.


----------



## HammerON (Oct 23, 2012)

Should I try this with my two 580's???

EDIT: Nevermind. Just found this thread started by KieX
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=174138


----------



## KieX (Oct 23, 2012)

HammerON said:


> Should I try this with my two 580's???
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind. Just found this thread started by KieX
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=174138



Definitely should. At least 2. Your cards are one of the fastest so it should be able to give you a big increase in output: http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,34055_offset,0#396388


----------



## HammerON (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks for the link to the chart


----------



## Norton (Oct 24, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... * 





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*A bit of Mach 1 Action Today!!!*





*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *-


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 24, 2012)

Buck--great to see you in the top-20 again! 

Great job all!


----------



## KieX (Oct 24, 2012)

Seems like Brandon put on a turbo boost too, 10K up on yesterday.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 24, 2012)

Nice work guys  My numbers where a bit down to one of the gpu rigs freaking out today. Should be alot better tomorrow.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 24, 2012)

KieX said:


> Seems like Brandon put on a turbo boost too, 10K up on yesterday.



well it kinda got cut short around 3PM. I went to install the newest AMD drivers for the 6950s not remembering that they were crunching so what did it do? It stopped crunching all together and I didn't notice until I got home so my main stopped at 3PM


----------



## Norton (Oct 25, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... * 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*A Hot Coffey Break Today!!!*





*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *-


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 25, 2012)

Ahh, CP, I see you peeking in to the top-20 

Amazing job Daimus--you're putting that new GPU to good use! 
Now I have a target! 

And KieX--I'm floored


----------



## Jstn7477 (Oct 25, 2012)

My main rig was down all day, frozen with a blank screen. It's back up and running again for now.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 25, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> My main rig was down all day, frozen with a blank screen. It's back up and running again for now.



I was wondering why your numbers were low--with that GPU, you should have been beating me 

Glad it's fixed!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 25, 2012)

Great numbers guys


----------



## Norton (Oct 26, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... * 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Some Hot Coffey Today!!!*





*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *-


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 26, 2012)

Great numbers guys


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 26, 2012)

Wow...54k points and you guys knocked me down to #7!  Great job everyone!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Oct 26, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Wow...54k points and you guys knocked me down to #7!  Great job everyone!



Hell, 37k and I got knocked out of PIE completely.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 26, 2012)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Hell, 37k and I got knocked out of PIE completely.



I've just grown used to being #4 or #5 with this output...#7 is hard 
Gotta get me some more GPUs--this is unacceptable!


----------



## amzee83 (Oct 26, 2012)

Yah i try one time for getting it


----------



## Norton (Oct 27, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... * 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*A Pair of Bears Today!!!*





*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *-


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 27, 2012)

Woot...another solidly 100k+ day from KieX, and amazing output from everyone!

Daimus, in particular, well done--that new GPU is giving great results!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 27, 2012)

Great job Guys


----------



## Norton (Oct 28, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... * 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Hot Coffey Today!!!*





*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *-


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 28, 2012)

Great job fellow pie eaters.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 28, 2012)

Norton, did something happen?  You seem to be short ~25k points


----------



## Norton (Oct 28, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Norton, did something happen?  You seem to be short ~25k points



Nope- just some changeover/pending isues and I brought the 3rd rig (1045T) to the remote site so it's on the 2-3 day rotation with the other two.

They get reported tomorrow am (ahead of the storm)


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 28, 2012)

Norton said:


> Nope- just some changeover/pending isues and I brought the 3rd rig (1045T) to the remote site so it's on the 2-3 day rotation with the other two.
> 
> They get reported tomorrow am (ahead of the storm)



That should give you a great boost then


----------



## Norton (Oct 29, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... * 





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*A  Hot Coffey Break Today!!!*





*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *-


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 29, 2012)

Great job everyone...Daimus in particular--84k is phenomenal!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 29, 2012)

Nice work guys


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 29, 2012)

Damn, this fighting with windows 8 has dropped my numbers by half. I believe I will just waist the 20$ and got back windows 7 for now


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 29, 2012)

Brandon there is a cetain client that works with win8. Not all of them do. Norton knows exactally which one it is.  I think the newest from Boinc site is the one.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 29, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Brandon there is a cetain client that works with win8. Not all of them do. Norton knows exactally which one it is.  I think the newest from Boinc site is the one.



Its not really the client I am battling, its the connection issues and now the reactivation issues. This storm knocking down my internet at home does not help as well. Once I get the bugs straightened out on windows 8 I hope to be back up there.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 29, 2012)

Oh. I though you where having client issues. Win 8 is making you reactivate? Hmmm


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 29, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Oh. I though you where having client issues. Win 8 is making you reactivate? Hmmm



Yea, it activated the first time I installed but I formatted due to connectivity issues and now it is saying it could not activate :/


----------



## Norton (Oct 29, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yea, it activated the first time I installed but I formatted due to connectivity issues and now it is saying it could not activate :/



Isn't that Win8 an upgrade? If so, install it twice and activate after the second install. Win7 Upgrade made me do that too (Upgrade OS needs something to upgrade from (even on a fresh install).... doesn't care if it upgrades from itself though )

and Mad is correct- you need the BOINC version of the Manager (WCG version isn't compatible w/Win8) BOINC version has issues with gpu crunching though 

and I left a message on the Win8 thread for wireless adapters- a Netgear WNA3100 works with my Win8 (preview build 8400) but a Netgear WNA1100 doesn't (BSOD's and other headaches)

Gotta go- CT governor just closed the State roads effective at Noon and I have at least an hour ride to get home (man it's nasty out here today )


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 30, 2012)

*Time For Pie!* 












*And your Coffey Break for today *


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks for doing the Pie MaD!

Well done everyone!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 31, 2012)

*Time For Pie!* 











*And "My" Coffey Break for today*


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 31, 2012)

Da_vid, is everything OK?  I notice you've dropped a lot 

Well done all!  It's great to see some new faces in the Pie tonight!


----------



## da_vid (Oct 31, 2012)

yes all goes well,I had a power outage and I install a fresh copy of window 7 x64 on my Q9550.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 31, 2012)

da_vid said:


> yes all goes well,I had a power outage and I install a fresh copy of window 7 x64 on my Q9550.



Glad to hear that things are sorted out!  I was afraid that something had happened--your drop in PPD seemed odd given all of the new rigs you were planning


----------



## da_vid (Oct 31, 2012)

Tomorrow i'll start crunching with new Rigs


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 31, 2012)

da_vid said:


> Tomorrow i'll start crunching with new Rigs



The two new FX-8s?

Those should be great--and we can have a competition--see if my i7-920 or your FX-8 is faster


----------



## da_vid (Oct 31, 2012)

Yep and i'm going to pickup my new army of GPU


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 31, 2012)

da_vid said:


> Yep and i'm going to pickup my new army of GPU



Well, then I probably stand no chance.  I'm thinking of picking up a HD7850 for the i7-920, but I can really only afford one GPU at this point 

But I'm still very glad to hear it!


----------



## da_vid (Oct 31, 2012)

How much is a 7850 ? . 250$+ 40 $ of taxes  here in canada


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 31, 2012)

da_vid said:


> How much is a 7850 ? . 250$+ 40 $ of taxes  here in canada



If I get a 1GB model (there are a few) I can have one for just over $160.


----------



## m&m's (Oct 31, 2012)

da_vid said:


> How much is a 7850 ? . 250$+ 40 $ of taxes  here in canada



I don't know where you buy your stuff but you pay the big price!

You can get a HD 7850 1GB for 165$ here

You can also get a 2GB version here and here!


----------



## da_vid (Oct 31, 2012)

I dont buy online after having  problem ( except for non-electronic product)

http://www.microbytes.com/product_i...40582&osCsid=53c0d0373e8494183653313eea042165 2Gb
http://www.microbytes.com/product_i...41656&osCsid=53c0d0373e8494183653313eea042165 1Gb

If I have a problem I go back  to the store, and received a new one right away (for the first years of purchased) no need to wait. I can pay more its not a problem for me


----------



## m&m's (Oct 31, 2012)

Both links you sent are for 2GB version, if you meant this one the price looks not to bad if you don't have to pay shipping.


----------



## da_vid (Oct 31, 2012)

no shipping only taxes (the store is at 5 minutes from my home)

For hardware i'm like a  kid i want it now


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 31, 2012)

da_vid said:


> no shipping only taxes (the store is at 5 minutes from my home)
> 
> For hardware i'm like a  kid i want it now



+1: Last time I ordered an upgrade, I had it shipped FedEx overnight.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 31, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> +1: Last time I ordered an upgrade, I had it shipped FedEx overnight.





I just can't justify 3x the cost for shipping to get it two days earlier--yes, it's fun, but expensive! :shadedshu


----------



## Norton (Nov 1, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... * 





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Happy Halloween!!!*





*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *-


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 1, 2012)

Wow--great job all!  T_ski, that's amazing that you made it into the Pie on your first day crunching!  

Happy Halloween to my TPU buddies!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 1, 2012)

Great job guys


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 1, 2012)

Great stuff!


----------



## gopal (Nov 1, 2012)

the old folk are getting their place back.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 1, 2012)

gopal said:


> the old folk are getting their place back.



Yes we are sonny. We going to remodel a little bit too.


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 1, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I just can't justify 3x the cost for shipping to get it two days earlier--yes, it's fun, but expensive! :shadedshu



I bought 1720 USD worth of hardware and paid 80 USD for overnight. It wasn't a bad deal at the time considering how much I was already spending.

I had the stuff in about 24 hours, it was impressive.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 1, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> I bought 1720 USD worth of hardware and paid 80 USD for overnight. It wasn't a bad deal at the time considering how much I was already spending.
> 
> I had the stuff in about 24 hours, it was impressive.



Ah well, if you're shelling out that much for the HW I guess it makes more sense.  When I buy a $100 GPU though, the cost of overnight doesn't make much sense.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 1, 2012)

Hello


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 1, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Hello



Hello Mr. Cherry Pie!


----------



## Norton (Nov 2, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... * 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*The Kitties are Impressed!!!*





*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *-


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 2, 2012)

Wow--we have a new king!  Way to go t_ski!   

Very well done everyone--your dedication is impressive!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 2, 2012)

Congrat's t_ski. That is some impressive hardware in action. Does you network ever settle down with all the continuous downloading/uploading of WU's?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 2, 2012)

Congrats all


----------



## t_ski (Nov 2, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Congrat's t_ski. That is some impressive hardware in action. Does you network ever settle down with all the continuous downloading/uploading of WU's?



Thanks 

On my main rig, the network utilization is maybe .1%


----------



## manofthem (Nov 2, 2012)

Very awesome t_ski!  
After all these times of seeing the thread about pie and never knowing what it was about, to finally actually having a share is pretty cool!
Congrats to all!


----------



## bogmali (Nov 2, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Thanks
> 
> On my main rig, the network utilization is maybe .1%



Very Nice!!!!!

You are always welcome to participate in the annual Chimp Challenge T


----------



## t_ski (Nov 2, 2012)

bogmali said:


> You are always welcome to participate in the annual Chimp Challenge T



I have participated previously.  This last time everybody skipped it, but I was in the year before.


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 2, 2012)

Very nice t_ski!! Cherry pie for you.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 2, 2012)

Thanks - all my "thanks" buttons are gone, or else I'd thank your post


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 2, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Thanks - all my "thanks" buttons are gone, or else I'd thank your post



haha I ran into the same problem yesterday


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 3, 2012)

*Time For Pie!* 













*And your Coffey Break for today*


----------



## manofthem (Nov 3, 2012)

Man t_ski, you are a beast, I need to get cracking!   Congrats all


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 3, 2012)

t_ski pulled over 200k points!   

Well done everyone--Norton, it's goo to see you getting back up to speed!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 3, 2012)

Man did anyone ever think they would see the day when it took 50k to make top 10 or even 20 to make top 20? Wow just wow.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 3, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Man did anyone ever think they would see the day when it took 50k to make top 10 or even 20 to make top 20? Wow just wow.



Once da_vid gets his new FX-8 rigs up to power and I get my new HD7770, it could even take 60k+


----------



## da_vid (Nov 3, 2012)

All rigs ready to crunch but my internet is down(works not work).My internet  provider send a tech to my home Sunday after noon.Still looking (wife stop me a little)at my local store for another cruncher,but will not be functional immediately because I start from nothing (need mb,cpu,ram,psu,case)


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 3, 2012)

da_vid said:


> All rigs ready to crunch but my internet is down(works not work).My internet  provider send a tech to my home Sunday after noon.Still looking (wife stop me a little)at my local store for another cruncher,but will not be functional immediately because I start from nothing (need mb,cpu,ram,psu,case)



Well, good luck getting that solved!  And you don't _need_ a case 
Two of my systems run caseless


----------



## da_vid (Nov 3, 2012)

With two cats at home yes i need a case believe me 

Received friday mcp655, black tubing and some fitting picture coming soon


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 3, 2012)

da_vid said:


> With two cats at home yes i need a case believe me
> 
> Received friday mcp655, black tubing and some fitting picture coming soon



Ahh, OK.  I keep two of mine just sitting on the windowsill--but I can see that cats would be problematic 

When will you get the rest of the HW?


----------



## da_vid (Nov 3, 2012)

I have everything here for my watercooling and trying to add another cruncher maybe  next week (need to slap the wife a couple time ) 

As soon as my internet is fixed i will crunch with Q9550 A3670k 2xfx8150 2x7770 3x7850 1x6530d  1x5670.I hope to be in top 5


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 3, 2012)

Darn, I still have 10 machines going non-stop and I have been knocked out of the pie for the first time in months. My 7950 is running non-stop as well but I don't have the multi-WU advantage you guys have thanks to my OS apparently.


----------



## NHKS (Nov 3, 2012)

Congratulations all!.. 

T_ski's rigs are crunching like super Pacman!



Spoiler


----------



## t_ski (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm getting full from all this pie.  Somebody come get you a piece!


----------



## NHKS (Nov 3, 2012)

t_ski said:


> I'm getting full from all this pie.  Somebody come get you a piece!



keep it up!... WCG pie is good for health!... 
boy are those Tahitis gluttons when it comes to crunching time.. 
from WCG forums:


Spoiler: HCC avg. Elapsed time - Top15 GPU





*graphics card*
|
* num_results*
| 
*average_cpu*
 |
*average_elapsed*

AMD Radeon HD 7900 series (Tahiti)  |     2243     |     74     |        119
               AMD Radeon HD 79x0 series (Tahiti)     |   6705        |  82       |      120
             AMD Radeon HD 7800 series (Pitcairn)     |    163      |   100     |        144
                          AMD Radeon HD (unknown)     |   8592   |       80       |      148
                                  GeForce 8800 GT      |    16      |   105       |      153
           AMD Radeon HD 7700 series (Cape Verde)    |     690      |    90        |     180
                                  GeForce GTX 580   |     3136     |    177        |     185
                                  GeForce GTX 570    |    3183       |  188        |     196
               AMD Radeon HD 6900 series (Cayman)   |     3454       |   87       |      203
                                  GeForce GTX 470   |     1273   |      186     |        210
                                  GeForce GTX 480    |    1012      |   209       |      215
                                      Tesla C2075      |    14    |     216       |      218
                                      ATI unknown     |   8832    |     101       |      221
                                  GeForce GTX 590      |   601      |   216     |        222
               ATI Radeon HD5800 series (Cypress)    |    1579      |    97  |           231


----------



## Delta6326 (Nov 3, 2012)

Lol and here I am doing a little over 1,500 PPD


----------



## gopal (Nov 3, 2012)

I wasn't here for some time and WHAT A TURN OVER!

The WCG Scores are the Fork Ball of Base Ball, none know when what will happen.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 3, 2012)

Delta6326 said:


> Lol and here I am doing a little over 1,500 PPD



And it's fifteen hundred greatly appreciated PPD  

It's the small guys like you that are the backbone of our effort


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 3, 2012)

Delta6326 said:


> Lol and here I am doing a little over 1,500 PPD





[Ion] said:


> And it's fifteen hundred greatly appreciated PPD
> 
> It's the small guys like you that are the backbone of our effort




And you never know, but it just may be your computer that does the actual protien combo that cures cancer, feeds the world, creates world peace, and increases all women's breast sizes by 1 cup size.


----------



## Norton (Nov 4, 2012)

*Time for Pie!.... * 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Captain Crunchy Nut Says...*





*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *-


----------



## manofthem (Nov 4, 2012)

t_ski is again king  

Tomorrow I hope to get some pie tomorrow.  I had a lot of down time today  but it's looking better now


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2012)

Well done all!  T_ski, that is phenomenal--just wow.  Norton, I'm glad to see that you're back up to speed again!  Do you have everything crunching again by now?


----------



## Norton (Nov 4, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Well done all!  T_ski, that is phenomenal--just wow.  Norton, I'm glad to see that you're back up to speed again!  Do you have everything crunching again by now?



Everything I have here and at the remote locations is running- the 3 remote rigs w/o an active internet connection will report their work from this weekend on Monday 

Good to see F150 Raptor back in the Pie today too!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2012)

Norton said:


> Everything I have here and at the remote locations is running- the 3 remote rigs w/o an active internet connection will report their work from this weekend on Monday
> 
> Good to see F150 Raptor back in the Pie today too!


Glad to hear it! 
So the plants remained electricity the whole time--or did it just come back on recently?

Yeah--his GTX480s are doing an impressive job indeed!


----------



## F150_Raptor (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm in it for the challenge for now.  It's hard to believe you need 60k to get a piece of pie now.


----------



## Norton (Nov 4, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Glad to hear it!
> So the plants remained electricity the whole time--or did it just come back on recently?
> 
> Yeah--his GTX480s are doing an impressive job indeed!



Yes sir- That's the main reason I was able to keep any ppd going earlier this week. They have generator backups so they will have power regardless of what happens (two of them ran for nearly a week straight following Irene last year)


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2012)

F150_Raptor said:


> I'm in it for the challenge for now.  It's hard to believe you need 60k to get a piece of pie now.


Awesome of you! 

So you have everything except the SR-2 going now?


Norton said:


> Yes sir- That's the main reason I was able to keep any ppd going earlier this week. They have generator backups so they will have power regardless of what happens (two of them ran for nearly a week straight following Irene last year)


That's awesome!  Did the maintain internet access as well?  That would seem like a pressing issue too.  Given the free electricity and backup power, why don't you shift more rigs there?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 4, 2012)

F150_Raptor said:


> I'm in it for the challenge for now.  It's hard to believe you need 60k to get a piece of pie now.



Hell yeah thats good, i remember the day when it was about 20k ppd to get some pie.

I used to get pie sometimes when i had my farm of dual cores (Athlons,Athlon II's,C2D and C2D based, Pentium D,ect) 

Looks like now i'm going to need a farm of i7's and a few decent GPUs


----------



## F150_Raptor (Nov 4, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Awesome of you!
> 
> So you have everything except the SR-2 going now?



I just have the 980x and the 3 gtx480's running.  I still have 2 I7's, 2 gtx570's, 3 gtx580's, 2gts450's and the sr-2 sitting around doing nothing.  I'm actually thinking of selling some stuff soon here, money is starting to get tight.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2012)

F150_Raptor said:


> I just have the 980x and the 3 gtx480's running.  I still have 2 I7's, 2 gtx570's, 3 gtx580's, 2gts450's and the sr-2 sitting around doing nothing.  I'm actually thinking of selling some stuff soon here, money is starting to get tight.



I'm sorry to hear about your financial troubles 
Still no prospects on a job?

LMK what you're looking to get for stuff if/when you decide to sell--I might be interested in taking some of that off your hands


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 4, 2012)

F150 also let me know if you decide to sell some stuff, depending on when you sell it i may take it off your hands


----------



## F150_Raptor (Nov 4, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> LMK what you're looking to get for stuff if/when you decide to sell--I might be interested in taking some of that off your hands





p_o_s_pc said:


> F150 also let me know if you decide to sell some stuff, depending on when you sell it i may take it off your hands



I'll keep both of you in mind.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm hoping to be back in for pie tomorrow. Watch out t_ski, I'm coming for you  not really obviously


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2012)

So, manofthem, how does it feel to be #1 in the pie all of a sudden?


----------



## manofthem (Nov 4, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> So, manofthem, how does it feel to be #1 in the pie all of a sudden?
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121104/pie.png



Oh man wow!! That's cool   #2 right? t_ski is still leading 
Looks like its finally working right haha, all the work worked. That's due to everybody helping me out so thanks guys!  just need to let those GPUs keep chugging along and doing their things, the cards gotta pay what they owe


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2012)

V1er3oni5ca said:


> I want a bigger slice.
> http://www.qmmv.info/12.jpg
> 
> http://www.qmmv.info/13.jpg
> ...


What's your WCG username?


manofthem said:


> Oh man wow!! That's cool   #2 right? t_ski is still leading
> Looks like its finally working right haha, all the work worked. That's due to everybody helping me out so thanks guys!  just need to let those GPUs keep chugging along and doing their things, the cards gotta pay what they owe



#2 indeed!  Now let's see if you can defend that spot--although, be warned, Norton and Mindweaver are fierce


----------



## t_ski (Nov 4, 2012)

Is the stats site down?  Did we break it? lol

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175&sort=today


----------



## Norton (Nov 4, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Is the stats site down?  Did we break it? lol
> 
> http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175&sort=today



It's been acting up for the last few hours :shadedshu

Here's another site/link that I use often:

http://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/user/list/12/0/22175


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2012)

It was back up earlier but no stats.  Maybe by tonight it'll be running fine I hope.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> It was back up earlier but no stats.  Maybe by tonight it'll be running fine I hope.



It's certainly bizarre.  I think I prefer BOINCStats anyways--faster and more information to be had


----------



## Norton (Nov 4, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> It's certainly bizarre.  I think I prefer BOINCStats anyways--faster and more information to be had



FreeDC's outage has spread to our badges 

Hopefully they will have everything back up by tonight....


----------



## t_ski (Nov 4, 2012)

Norton said:


> It's been acting up for the last few hours :shadedshu
> 
> Here's another site/link that I use often:
> 
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/user/list/12/0/22175



Thanks 

I had a problem today - my Homeserver was locking up, which affected backups, folder shares, etc.  Since I wasn't getting much out of that anyway, I've had to shut WCG off on it.  I believe I'll be able to make up for that and then some in a few days with something else I have planned.


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 4, 2012)

Well this doesn't look good. I'm getting an Apache test page here: http://stats.free-dc.org/


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 4, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> Well this doesn't look good. I'm getting an Apache test page here: http://stats.free-dc.org/








*Way to go Guy's!! You freaking broke Free-DC with all your MegaBallin' AMD Cards!!!*

It's kinda sad when a brother has to pull a 4-P rig off of F@H just to get a taste of some pie around here(i'll take Cement flavor). In other words, keep up the good work!!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> Well this doesn't look good. I'm getting an Apache test page here: http://stats.free-dc.org/


CentOS :shadedshu


BUCK NASTY said:


> *Way to go Guy's!! You freaking broke FreeDC with all your MegaBallin' AMD Cards!!!*
> 
> It's kinda sad when a brother has to pull a 4-P rig off of F@H just to get a taste of some pie around here(i'll take Cement flavor). In other works, keep up the good work!!



So do you have one of them doing WCG, or are they both still doing FAH?  And how many GPUs do you have crunching now?
And thank you--we do our best to make it tough


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 4, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> CentOS :shadedshu
> 
> 
> So do you have one of them doing WCG, or are they both still doing FAH?  And how many GPUs do you have crunching now?
> And thank you--we do our best to make it tough


I switched the Opty-6176 rig over after the last F@H WU. I'm getting work, but no HCC. Hopefully it will come, but I don't know if they will let me have 48 wu's at a time. I  would not mind seeing 11-12 million for the team though.... I'll give it a few days and see if I get HCC work.

Still running the GTX460 and the GTX275. Don't have the 6850 yet.

WCG pulls 810 watts vs 830-840 for F@H. Yeay , I'm saving electricity!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2012)

I am just used to Free-DC ION.    not sure why I have to use it or I don't look at stats.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I switched the Opty-6176 rig over after the last F@H WU. I'm getting work, but no HCC. Hopefully it will come, but I don't know if they will let me have 48 wu's at a time. I  would not mind seeing 11-12 million for the team though.... I'll give it a few days and see if I get HCC work.
> 
> Still running the GTX460 and the GTX275. Don't have the 6850 yet.
> 
> WCG pulls 810 watts vs 830-840 for F@H. Yeay , I'm saving electricity!!!


Mighty appreciated! 
I didn't know you were getting a HD6850.  That should be great for WCG! 
Strange that you're getting no HCC WUs.  What I've done is set WCG to send me only HCC, no exceptions, and then create a large cache (so that if there is a temporary shortage I have WUs to keep me going while there are more released).

I just downloaded a bunch of HCC WUs right now 


Chicken Patty said:


> I am just used to Free-DC ION.    not sure why I have to use it or I don't look at stats.



Fair enough, I'm used to BOINCStats, so I primarily use that.  But both do a good job displaying our DC statistics, so I'm very glad that both of them exist 

Free-DC is back up right now, although it's showing everyone with zero points for the day.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 5, 2012)

Looks like Free DC is back up.......Well kind of LOL


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 5, 2012)

At least we got our badges back.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 5, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Mighty appreciated!
> I didn't know you were getting a HD6850.  That should be great for WCG!
> Strange that you're getting no HCC WUs.  What I've done is set WCG to send me only HCC, no exceptions, and then create a large cache (so that if there is a temporary shortage I have WUs to keep me going while there are more released).



The 6850 is my Son's, as he upgraded to a GTX560ti. This would be the 1st time I actually borrow hardware from him(normally the other way around...MUHAHAHA). Let's see if he will let me flash it to a HD6870. Hope to have it within the week.

I changed my setting and my buffer to .5 days. Once I start to get some HCC work, I will lock in only HCC. how large do you set the cache?


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2012)

*Time for Pie!....* * 
*Updated- FreeDC is back up





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*A Hot Coffey Break Today*





*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *-


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 5, 2012)

Good job improvising tonight Norton!  Well done all! 

And well done manofthem, hitting 100k points for the day and taking #2!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 5, 2012)

What a very equally divided pie!  Mmmmm, tastes good   

Thanks Ion (no more thanks button, it keeps disappearing one me), it was a close one though...


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Nov 5, 2012)

YES im int he Top 30! Success! Now I need more computers to get in the top 20


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 5, 2012)

manofthem said:


> What a very equally divided pie!  Mmmmm, tastes good
> 
> Thanks Ion (no more thanks button, it keeps disappearing one me), it was a close one though...


That tends to happen--but I appreciate it 


n3rdf1ght3r said:


> YES im int he Top 30! Success! Now I need more computers to get in the top 20



It's addictive isn't it.  Just wait until you hit top-10 once


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 5, 2012)

manofthem said:


> What a very equally divided pie!



So as to not offend anyone...


----------



## manofthem (Nov 5, 2012)

I need to find out what else t_ski is rocking to be so far ahead...no fair dude!  I know you're running a beast rig T but come on    Are you still running 4 per card?



BUCK NASTY said:


> So as to not offend anyone...


Aye, i'm feeling it


----------



## m&m's (Nov 5, 2012)

Free-DC is back!






EDIT: Isn't bizarre that scores aren't the same?




*vs*


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 5, 2012)

m&m's said:


> Free-DC is back!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121104/Sans titre.png



Awesome - thanks m&m's for updating us!


----------



## t_ski (Nov 5, 2012)

Looks like it's fixed again.


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 5, 2012)

n3rdf1ght3r said:


> YES im int he Top 30! Success! Now I need more computers to get in the top 20



Actually - you're 16th..  DC stats just came back online - thanks m&m's!


----------



## t_ski (Nov 5, 2012)

manofthem said:


> I need to find out what else t_ski is rocking to be so far ahead...no fair dude!  I know you're running a beast rig T but come on    Are you still running 4 per card?
> 
> 
> Aye, i'm feeling it



No, I'm only running three per card.  Everything's at stock, no OC's.  I'm getting a slight boost from the other systems, but not that much by comparison.  However, I'm am this of trying 4 WU's each to see how they run.


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Nov 5, 2012)

dude12564 said:


> Actually - you're 16th..  DC stats just came back online - thanks m&m's!



HEHE I beat you


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 5, 2012)

"Uh Tower, requesting a landing pattern within 48 hrs. Preparing to land around 6th to 9th place in the pie. Over and out!"


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2012)

Will have the pie/stones posts fixed up in a few minutes... Thanks for the info on FreeDC! 

**EDIT-the specs on our rigs hasn't been fixed on FreeDC yet  **


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 5, 2012)

Norton said:


> Will have the pie/stones posts fixed up in a few minutes... Thanks for the info on FreeDC!





Damn, down to #10.  Gotta fix this!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 5, 2012)

t_ski said:


> No, I'm only running three per card.  Everything's at stock, no OC's.  I'm getting a slight boost from the other systems, but not that much by comparison.  However, I'm am this of trying 4 WU's each to see how they run.



Oh man, I thought you were running 4.  i'm running 4 on both cards, and it seems to be going strong, just limited by lack of more cpu cores and gpus... and i'm still way behind you lol.  I'd assume you could run 4 without any problem; that would be awesome!!!


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Oh man, I thought you were running 4.  i'm running 4 on both cards, and it seems to be going strong, just limited by lack of more cpu cores and gpus... and i'm still way behind you lol.  I'd assume you could run 4 without any problem; that would be awesome!!!



I believe some folks ran up to 6 wu's per card (your 7970's are really the only cards that can do that)

For 3-4 cards you would need to do that on a Dual Xeon/Opteron board though (need the cpu cores to run all of that)

Imagine the ppd!


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 5, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Damn, down to #10.  Gotta fix this!



Welcome to my world lol. I'm extremely tempted to move an NVIDIA GPU or two over to WCG and see how they fare. I would be golden if I could run 3 WUs on my 7950 but I paid the early adopter price apparently (Windows 8).


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Nov 5, 2012)

Why no pie for me.....


----------



## drdeathx (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## manofthem (Nov 5, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Welcome to my world lol. I'm extremely tempted to move an NVIDIA GPU or two over to WCG and see how they fare. I would be golden if I could run 3 WUs on my 7950 but I paid the early adopter price apparently (Windows 8).



I was in the same boat as you. Everytime I tried to run 2 or more WUs in Windows 8, I would get immediate driver crashes; you've probably seen the same. But I took someone's advice and reinstalled Win7 on a spare ssd, resinstalled everything, and after some messing with it, it's running nicely.

Come to think of it, I think it was you that posted about your bad experience with 8 and crashes lol. I don't need to tell you about it


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Nov 5, 2012)

manofthem said:


> I was in the same boat as you. Everytime I tried to run 2 or more WUs in Windows 8, I would get immediate driver crashes; you've probably seen the same. But I took someone's advice and reinstalled Win7 on a spare ssd, resinstalled everything, and after some messing with it, it's running nicely.



Im still figuring out how to use Windows 8  it dosen't help that I barely know how to use Boinc :/


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 5, 2012)

Yeah, I don't really want to go back to 7 on my desktop (all the other crunchers still run 7 or Ubuntu 12.04 LTS). AMD's drivers still suck under Windows 8 as well and I get a BSOD every 2-3 days with AMD's typical Kernel-Power event BSOD or whatever it is. My 7950's fans still turn on/off randomly when the computer hasn't been touched for a while, and they make an extremely annoying jerk/shudder noise every time they turn back on in the middle of the night.

Anyone know how many WUs a GF104 or a GF100 can run, and is it easy to set up 2 cards to crunch along with the CPU? I don't want to move off of F@H completely, but I probably should have jumped on the HCC GPU bandwagon from the get-go.


----------



## agent00skid (Nov 5, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Anyone know how many WUs a GF104 or a GF100 can run, and is it easy to set up 2 cards to crunch along with the CPU? I don't want to move off of F@H completely, but I probably should have jumped on the HCC GPU bandwagon from the get-go.



If they are working for a good cause, it's doesn't matter too much which, does it? 

So do what you want to. It is your hardware after all.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 5, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Yeah, I don't really want to go back to 7 on my desktop (all the other crunchers still run 7 or Ubuntu 12.04 LTS). AMD's drivers still suck under Windows 8 as well and I get a BSOD every 2-3 days with AMD's typical Kernel-Power event BSOD or whatever it is. My 7950's fans still turn on/off randomly when the computer hasn't been touched for a while, and they make an extremely annoying jerk/shudder noise every time they turn back on in the middle of the night.
> 
> Anyone know how many WUs a GF104 or a GF100 can run, and is it easy to set up 2 cards to crunch along with the CPU? I don't want to move off of F@H completely, but I probably should have jumped on the HCC GPU bandwagon from the get-go.



Yes, I wish I could run everything under Win8, as I'd rather run everything under that. I guess it's just a waiting game til everything works there. 

I haven't had too many AMD driver issues under Windows 8 other than the WCG difficulties, even running crossfire.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Nov 5, 2012)

agent00skid said:


> If they are working for a good cause, it's doesn't matter too much which, does it?


Someone give this person a hug.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 5, 2012)

Norton said:


> *Time for Pie!....* *
> *Updated- FreeDC is back up
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121104/Top 10 110412674.jpg
> *Are you in our Top 20?*
> ...



Geez!  Getting into the top 20 now requires some serious heat!  Superb job!


----------



## hat (Nov 5, 2012)

Yeah, even I only see myself in the top 20 with I've gone away for a few days for work. Turning off gpu crunching and sacrificing cpu power to Borderlands 2 while I'm home is enough to get me kicked out of the top 20.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 5, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Oh man, I thought you were running 4.  i'm running 4 on both cards, and it seems to be going strong, just limited by lack of more cpu cores and gpus... and i'm still way behind you lol.  I'd assume you could run 4 without any problem; that would be awesome!!!



Planning to try this later.  Only got 15 more minutes before leaving for work. 



Norton said:


> I believe some folks ran up to 6 wu's per card (your 7970's are really the only cards that can do that)
> 
> For 3-4 cards you would need to do that on a Dual Xeon/Opteron board though (need the cpu cores to run all of that)
> 
> Imagine the ppd!



For three cards, I might be able to run four WU's each on my 3930K.  If I had a fourth cards, I'd have to run no more than 3 WU's each.  But yeah, if I ccould run 6 WU's each with three cards that would need 18 cores/threads.  Dayam...


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 5, 2012)

n3rdf1ght3r said:


> Im still figuring out how to use Windows 8  it dosen't help that I barely know how to use Boinc :/



This is why i'm here!


----------



## KieX (Nov 5, 2012)

t_ski said:


> For three cards, I might be able to run four WU's each on my 3930K.  If I had a fourth cards, I'd have to run no more than 3 WU's each.  But yeah, if I ccould run 6 WU's each with three cards that would need 18 cores/threads.  Dayam...



In the app_info file there is a ncpu setting to allow for that:

<plan_class>ati_hcc1</plan_class> 
 <avg_ncpus>*1.0*</avg_ncpus> 
 <max_ncpus>1.0</max_ncpus>

Leave the max_ncpus, that just says how much to use if available. The avg_ncpu line specifies how much of a thread to use on average:
Total CPU Threads / Desired GPU WU Total =  *avg_ncpus*

With setting of 1 it's meant to use whole thread. To run 4 GPU WU on 4 GPU with a 12thread CPU that would be: 12/16= 0.75


----------



## Daimus (Nov 5, 2012)

KieX said:


> With setting of 1 it's meant to use whole thread. To run 4 GPU WU on 4 GPU with a 12thread CPU that would be: 12/16= 0.75



So to run 3 GPU WU on 3 GPU with a 8 core/thread CPU that would be: 8/9=0,888 ?

Thank you KieX!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 5, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Welcome to my world lol. I'm extremely tempted to move an NVIDIA GPU or two over to WCG and see how they fare. I would be golden if I could run 3 WUs on my 7950 but I paid the early adopter price apparently (Windows 8).


Be forewarned, the nV GPUs just don't do that well.  The GTX460s in particular...they do ~50% of the WCG PPD of the GTX470s.  No idea why


Jstn7477 said:


> Yeah, I don't really want to go back to 7 on my desktop (all the other crunchers still run 7 or Ubuntu 12.04 LTS). AMD's drivers still suck under Windows 8 as well and I get a BSOD every 2-3 days with AMD's typical Kernel-Power event BSOD or whatever it is. My 7950's fans still turn on/off randomly when the computer hasn't been touched for a while, and they make an extremely annoying jerk/shudder noise every time they turn back on in the middle of the night.
> 
> Anyone know how many WUs a GF104 or a GF100 can run, and is it easy to set up 2 cards to crunch along with the CPU? I don't want to move off of F@H completely, but I probably should have jumped on the HCC GPU bandwagon from the get-go.


That's a bizarre issue to have.  I don't think there have really been any successes running multiple WUs on nV--Buck got something working, but I think he had persistent issues 


t_ski said:


> Planning to try this later.  Only got 15 more minutes before leaving for work.
> 
> 
> 
> For three cards, I might be able to run four WU's each on my 3930K.  If I had a fourth cards, I'd have to run no more than 3 WU's each.  But yeah, if I ccould run 6 WU's each with three cards that would need 18 cores/threads.  Dayam...



There's a guy at XS that's running a standard quad-core i7 with *eight* WUs on a HD7950.  Absolutely amazing.  He gets 100k+ PPD from it too o_o


----------



## Waternub (Nov 5, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> That's a bizarre issue to have.  I don't think there have really been any successes running multiple WUs on nV--Buck got something working, but I think he had persistent issues



Im running 2 Wu's per 680(have been for a few days, no errors), not so bad but clearly not in league with AMD's


----------



## gopal (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm running out of Patience.


----------



## KieX (Nov 5, 2012)

Daimus said:


> So to run 3 GPU WU on 3 GPU with a 8 core/thread CPU that would be: 8/9=0,888 ?
> 
> Thank you KieX!



Yup should do the trick. Not tested it myself but that's the consensus based off the information from others using it for WCG.



gopal said:


> I'm running out of Patience.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Nov 5, 2012)

So half the day is over and it looks like it's going to be a fight for a piece of pie.

Great job to every one!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 5, 2012)

gopal said:


> I'm running out of Patience.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 5, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I don't think there have really been any successes running multiple WUs on nV--Buck got something working, but I think he had persistent issues
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Daimus (Nov 5, 2012)

F150_Raptor said:


> So half the day is over and it looks like it's going to be a fight for a piece of pie.



It's getting really hard to get the pie


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 5, 2012)

So the consensus is that WCG runs better on GF100 than GF104 due to the architecture differences I assume? I think I might move my 470 to its own system tomorrow and try it out on WCG. I want to move some GPUs around anyway.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 5, 2012)

F150_Raptor said:


> So half the day is over and it looks like it's going to be a fight for a piece of pie.





Daimus said:


> It's getting really hard to get the pie



Indeed so but I think I have the solution........ 7970s FTW! (at least for now )


----------



## t_ski (Nov 5, 2012)

Daimus said:


> It's getting really hard to get the pie



I'll gladly share if anyone wants to take a piece


----------



## manofthem (Nov 5, 2012)

t_ski said:


> I'll gladly share if anyone wants to take a piece



I've been trying but to no avail, gotta be Superman to catch up  .  Man, if only I had a 3970x and 4 7970s....


----------



## t_ski (Nov 5, 2012)

manofthem said:


> I've been trying but to no avail, gotta be Superman to catch up  .  Man, if only I had a 3970x and 4 7970s....



It looks like you've been helping yourself to some pie quite nicely


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 5, 2012)

F150_Raptor said:


> So half the day is over and it looks like it's going to be a fight for a piece of pie.
> 
> Great job to every one!
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/15860821/Folding/Close.PNG



...and that makes for an interesting finish to the night.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 6, 2012)

F150_Raptor said:


> So half the day is over and it looks like it's going to be a fight for a piece of pie.
> 
> Great job to every one!
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/15860821/Folding/Close.PNG


Wow--amazing job everyone.  Halfway through the day and more than 30k points required for pie.  It's gonna be close tonight! 


Jstn7477 said:


> So the consensus is that WCG runs better on GF100 than GF104 due to the architecture differences I assume? I think I might move my 470 to its own system tomorrow and try it out on WCG. I want to move some GPUs around anyway.


Yes.  I get ~14-15k PPD per GTX470, and ~half that per GTX460.


t_ski said:


> I'll gladly share if anyone wants to take a piece


Oh, I'd like to take a piece--you're just making it too hard


----------



## manofthem (Nov 6, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Oh, I'd like to take a piece--you're just making it too hard


That's what she said 
I think it's good that T is setting such a high pace, gives us all a nice push!  Honestly, when I saw him jump in, it was great motivation for me, and that spirit gets contagious.  
Here's to all that are contributing


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 6, 2012)

manofthem said:


> That's what she said
> I think it's good that T is setting such a high pace, gives us all a nice push!  Honestly, when I saw him jump in, it was great motivation for me, and that spirit gets contagious.
> Here's to all that are contributing



Hear hear!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 6, 2012)

manofthem said:


> That's what she said
> I think it's good that T is setting such a high pace, gives us all a nice push!  Honestly, when I saw him jump in, it was great motivation for me, and that spirit gets contagious.
> Here's to all that are contributing



Seeing both of you jump in was amazing--those GPUs are just something else.  It definitely provides a target for the rest of us to aim at 

I can conclusively say that it's you guys that prompted me to pick up the HD7770


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 6, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Oh, I'd like to take a piece--you're just making it too hard



As is in life, it's getting harder to get a piece

Truer words have never been spoken.!.!.!.

*I got's to get me some of that crack...er..um, I mean Pie, yes Pie!*


----------



## Norton (Nov 6, 2012)

*Time for Pie!....* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Wilford Brimley Kitty is Amazed!!!*





*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *-


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 6, 2012)

Well damn.  First day not in the top-10 in quite a while 

But on a more positive note--t_ski did over 230k points today! 
And manofthem did nearly 160k!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 6, 2012)

Man I hate being out of thanks buttons . The green pie tastes good!  What's better than pie? Sharing our with the team!!! 
Hey Ion, that 7770 should be able I put out some good WUs too right?  You'll be up with us in no time.


----------



## Norton (Nov 6, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Well damn.  First day not in the top-10 in quite a while
> 
> But on a more positive note--t_ski did over 230k points today!
> And manofthem did nearly 160k!



Going to take 100k ppd to hit the Top 5 soon! 

Just awesome...


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 6, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Man I hate being out of thanks buttons . The green pie tastes good!  What's better than pie? Sharing our with the team!!!
> Hey Ion, that 7770 should be able I put out some good WUs too right?  You'll be up with us in no time.


I'm counting on being at 83-90k PPD with it.  If I get desperate, I might have to get a second, but I don't anticipate that happening.  Although 110k PPD or so would be awesome.


Norton said:


> Going to take 100k ppd to hit the Top 5 soon!
> 
> Just awesome...



It could indeed!  Do you have any plans for new HW?


----------



## Norton (Nov 6, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I'm counting on being at 83-90k PPD with it.  If I get desperate, I might have to get a second, but I don't anticipate that happening.  Although 110k PPD or so would be awesome.
> 
> 
> It could indeed!  Do you have any plans for new HW?



I'm maxed out for now- will be going down the highway for awhile at just a few mph over the speed limit while sipping on a nice hot cup of coffee and watching the scenery 

May consider something new/special for next year but I haven't decided what that is yet???


----------



## manofthem (Nov 6, 2012)

Hey guys, what affect does 24/7 crunching have on hardware?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 6, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Hey guys, what affect does 24/7 crunching have on hardware?



Theoretically it will kill it faster.  It makes the hardware run hotter, which does cut into lifespan.  That being said, most modern hardware is built so well that this is irrelevant.  I have CPUs that have crunched basically 24/7 for years at this point with no ill effects.  Just make sure that temperatures are OK and you'll be fine.  I have noticed some PCB discoloration on my GTX460s around the VRMs, but that's after several years of 24/7 FAH (which is far more intensive on GPUs than WCG)


----------



## manofthem (Nov 6, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Theoretically it will kill it faster.  It makes the hardware run hotter, which does cut into lifespan.  That being said, most modern hardware is built so well that this is irrelevant.  I have CPUs that have crunched basically 24/7 for years at this point with no ill effects.  Just make sure that temperatures are OK and you'll be fine.  I have noticed some PCB discoloration on my GTX460s around the VRMs, but that's after several years of 24/7 FAH (which is far more intensive on GPUs than WCG)



Thanks [Ion], my temps are pretty good. My CPU isn't 100% loaded since my pc is running gpu only, and my gpu temps and vrm temps are sitting in the mid to high 30s*C. Eh I won't worry for now. If one of my cards die, my numbers will show it.


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 6, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Thanks [Ion], my temps are pretty good. My CPU isn't 100% loaded since my pc is running gpu only, and my gpu temps and vrm temps are sitting in the mid to high 30s*C. Eh I won't worry for now. If one of my cards die, my numbers will show it.



Hmm - probably should upgrade that stock cooler on my CPU... But then again, I could just used SpeedFan. =]


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 6, 2012)

Norton said:


> Going to take 100k ppd to hit the Top 5 soon!
> 
> Just awesome...



A couple more days spooling up the Opty-6176 rig and if I'm not hitting around top 5, then I'm bringing everything over and "the kitchen sink".
*Prepare Yourselves!*


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 6, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> A couple more days spooling up the Opty-6176 rig and if I'm not hitting around top 5, then I'm bringing everything over and "the kitchen sink".
> *Prepare Yourselves!*








EDIT:  Replaced image on TPU hosting! 

Good job Buck Nasty!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 6, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> A couple more days spooling up the Opty-6176 rig and if I'm not hitting around top 5, then I'm bringing everything over and "the kitchen sink".
> *Prepare Yourselves!*



That's awesome!  But I certainly believe you'll need more than you have ATM to hit top-5


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 6, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> That's awesome!  But I certainly believe you'll need more than you have ATM to hit top-5


Remember, we have yet to see these rigs at their full WCG potential. They are O/C'd with ram @ 1600Mhz. Only one way to find out. Now off to Newegg for some HD7770's.

Wow, my rigs are a meme now?


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 6, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Remember, we have yet to see these rigs at their full WCG potential. They are O/C'd with ram @ 1600Mhz. Only one way to find out. Now off to Newegg for some HD7770's.
> 
> Wow, my rigs are a meme now?



Only for you!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 6, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Remember, we have yet to see these rigs at their full WCG potential. They are O/C'd with ram @ 1600Mhz. Only one way to find out. Now off to Newegg for some HD7770's.
> 
> Wow, my rigs are a meme now?



Apparently they are 

Unfortunately you can't run the GPU WUs on Linux


----------



## Norton (Nov 6, 2012)

Some history for you 

From Nov. 5th last year.....

Mindweaver got Cherry Pie with 37,527 points
Link:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2446504&postcount=3385

Daily total was 1,500,933 WCG points
Link:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2447290&postcount=5045

This year was a bit byte better


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 6, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Apparently they are
> 
> Unfortunately you can't run the GPU WUs on Linux



Don't worry, I've got plenty of open slots for the HD7770's in the form of K9A2 Platinum's leftover from F@H.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 6, 2012)

Norton said:


> Some history for you
> 
> From Nov. 5th last year.....
> 
> ...


Wow.  Cherry pie took 6.55x the PPD, and our team total was up by something like 800%!  


BUCK NASTY said:


> Don't worry, I've got plenty of open slots for the HD7770's in the form of K9A2 Platinum's leftover from F@H.



Ahh yes, of course.  Even if they're running duals that's still ~40k PPD in GPUs/rig


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 6, 2012)

Norton said:


> Some history for you
> 
> From Nov. 5th last year.....
> 
> ...



Just a "bit". 


EDIT: 

Hmm.. If it's 800% faster, that's 8x.

8x a bit is a byte!

It's a "byte" faster. Haha. 

EDIT2: It's a "byte" better!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 6, 2012)

dude12564 said:


> Just a "bit".
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> ...



hehe, I let out a chuckle with this   We can all use a little humor eh...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 6, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Theoretically it will kill it faster.  It makes the hardware run hotter, which does cut into lifespan.  That being said, most modern hardware is built so well that this is irrelevant.  I have CPUs that have crunched basically 24/7 for years at this point with no ill effects.  Just make sure that temperatures are OK and you'll be fine.  I have noticed some PCB discoloration on my GTX460s around the VRMs, but that's after several years of 24/7 FAH (which is far more intensive on GPUs than WCG)



Never had any issues here after few years of F@H and WCG.  As long as temps are okay.



BUCK NASTY said:


> A couple more days spooling up the Opty-6176 rig and if I'm not hitting around top 5, then I'm bringing everything over and "the kitchen sink".
> *Prepare Yourselves!*



Let's see what that kitchen sink is made out of


----------



## t_ski (Nov 6, 2012)

Hopefully that sink is running a few Radeon HD7XX0 cards in it


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 6, 2012)

Well guys i haven't been around much in the last fews days and it may be a few more days before I am totally back to being as active. My rigs aren't even running at the potential they where there close but not totally full speeds. I should be a little closer by this evening.


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Nov 6, 2012)

Finally got into the top 20, 7 more ranks up and I get pie    Gotta double my output somehow :/ Moar Power!!!


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 6, 2012)

n3rdf1ght3r said:


> Finally got into the top 20, 7 more ranks up and I get pie    Gotta double my output somehow :/ Moar Power!!!



I will setup your 6950 for more WUs!!!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 6, 2012)

n3rdf1ght3r said:


> Finally got into the top 20, 7 more ranks up and I get pie    Gotta double my output somehow :/ Moar Power!!!


Good luck! 


dude12564 said:


> I will setup your 6950 for more WUs!!!!!



It really confuses me how both of you are using the same avatar


----------



## gopal (Nov 6, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> http://files.sharenator.com/xzibit_meme_7219-s510x334-157605.jpg



TO get my new i5 to crunch with.


----------



## HammerON (Nov 6, 2012)

Looks like Buck is finally getting some Pie today


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 6, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Good luck!
> 
> 
> It really confuses me how both of you are using the same avatar



Sorry! We'll see what we can do about that!


----------



## Norton (Nov 7, 2012)

*Time for Pie!....* 





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*A Hot Coffey Break Today!!!*





*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *-


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 7, 2012)

Damn, only 8th. With 54thvoid coming on board, that's gonna bump everyone down one place in pie. May have to get more aggressive....

Neverless, great showing guy's! Let's see how high we can get our daily numbers!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 7, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Damn, only 8th. With 54thvoid coming on board, that's gonna bump everyone down one place in pie. May have to get more aggressive....
> 
> Neverless, great showing guy's! Let's see how high we can get our daily numbers!



I know what you mean, I'm likely to be bumped from #2 
But I it's a good problem to be having because it means that so many are crunching it hardcore with their rigs


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 7, 2012)

Yes, I think you'll need more.  And I should be at ~80-85k PPD soon, so you'll need to account for that too


----------



## manofthem (Nov 7, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Yes, I think you'll need more.  And I should be at ~80-85k PPD soon, so you'll need to account for that too



yeah, once you get that 7770 rocking the multi WUs, you'll be way up there.  You'll be co close to the sun you'll need shades


----------



## KieX (Nov 7, 2012)

Hopefully I can iron out my problems and be back in the high 90's again tomorrow. There's also a 50% chance I may pull out something special 

EDIT: I'm loving the huge numbers through all the ranks nothing like some fun close competition


----------



## Waternub (Nov 7, 2012)

Never thought i would make top 20 with the 680 rig only... I need my amd rig back online


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Nov 7, 2012)

Argh, why am I never in it? I'm hitting about 80k WCG points per day.


----------



## Daimus (Nov 7, 2012)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> Argh, why am I never in it? I'm hitting about 80k WCG points per day.



WCG points are Free DC-Stats pts x7.

Today's points stats (will be updated at 12:00 UTC)
http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175&sort=today


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 7, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Yes, I think you'll need more.  And I should be at ~80-85k PPD soon, so you'll need to account for that too


Then I will govern myself accordingly. Kitchen Sink activated!


----------



## Norton (Nov 7, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Then I will govern myself accordingly. Kitchen Sink activated!
> 
> http://santhoffplumbingco.com/images/Kitchen-Sink.jpg



Wow that's a dual core sink too!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 7, 2012)

Norton said:


> Wow that's a dual core sink too!



I picked that particular sink because of it's shape. Kinda reminds me of a G34 processor(2 cores siamesed together).


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 7, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Then I will govern myself accordingly. Kitchen Sink activated!
> 
> http://santhoffplumbingco.com/images/Kitchen-Sink.jpg





Don't tempt me into getting another HD7770---I'd do it if I felt it necessary to defend my turf


----------



## om3n- (Nov 7, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Don't tempt me into getting another HD7770---I'd do it if I felt it necessary to defend my turf



Don't tempt me into rolling out a GPO with the BOINC client, feeling like a piece of pie. ;D


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 7, 2012)

om3n- said:


> Don't tempt me into rolling out a GPO with the BOINC client, feeling like a piece of pie. ;D




Do it! Let's see how high these daily points will go.


----------



## om3n- (Nov 7, 2012)

Don't know how well it would go over lol. Been slowly installing on servers and systems I've gotten approval from on top of my own. The brass might not like coming into to a BOINC client, maybe a GPO with some users lol. Either way I'll get a piece of that pie one of these days.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 7, 2012)

om3n- said:


> Don't know how well it would go over lol. Been slowly installing on servers and systems I've gotten approval from on top of my own. The brass might not like coming into to a BOINC client, maybe a GPO with some users lol. Either way I'll get a piece of that pie one of these days.



What is GPO?  It's awesome that you're getting to bring more servers online


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 7, 2012)

Should have the HD6850 by Friday. Keeping fingers crossed that my son comes thru.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 7, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Should have the HD6850 by Friday. Keeping fingers crossed that my son comes thru.



That should be about on par with my HD7770.  A very useful addition indeed!


----------



## om3n- (Nov 7, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> What is GPO?  It's awesome that you're getting to bring more servers online



Group Policy Object. It's part of a windows domain. I can use them to deploy software as well as set policies on the network.

Edit: up to 10 now. 8-10 should be coming online as far as stats today.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 7, 2012)

om3n- said:


> Group Policy Object. It's part of a windows domain. I can use them to deploy software as well as set policies on the network.
> 
> Edit: up to 10 now. 8-10 should be coming online as far as stats today.



Damn! 

What are the specs of these systems?


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 7, 2012)

om3n- said:


> Group Policy Object. It's part of a windows domain. I can use them to deploy software as well as set policies on the network.
> 
> Edit: up to 10 now. 8-10 should be coming online as far as stats today.



Hmm..plenty of CPU power. Remember to tick off "Show host" in the WCG setup. I like to see what Clouds can do (other then the one 2 core that I run). 

It seems like I'm not the only one that has build up a loooong "Pending Validation" list. It was 90 pages last time I checked. That's double of yesterday.


----------



## om3n- (Nov 7, 2012)

The latest I'm unsure which model it is, it's a 2u if I'm remembering the rack naming correctly. 
2x x64 e5540 @ 2.54 CPUs 8GB ram
The other is the 1 cpu variant and one is an older engineering laptop that's been decommissioned. I could get together a list of models if your interested over the next couple days.


----------



## om3n- (Nov 7, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> Hmm..plenty of CPU power. Remember to tick off "Show host" in the WCG setup. I like to see what Clouds can do (other then the one 2 core that I run).
> 
> It seems like I'm not the only one that has build up a loooong "Pending Validation" list. It was 90 pages last time I checked. That's double of yesterday.



Sorry I'm still fairly new with the software. Where about is the setting? Unless it's site based, in which i haven't been able to find it yet. So far my pending validation page is only 13 pages.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 7, 2012)

om3n- said:


> The latest I'm unsure which model it is, it's a 2u if I'm remembering the rack naming correctly.
> 2x x64 e5540 @ 2.54 CPUs 8GB ram
> The other is the 1 cpu variant and one is an older engineering laptop that's been decommissioned. I could get together a list of models if your interested over the next couple days.



Ok not the newest HW but good for +20 days of run time/day and +20k PPD. That would have got you pie every day in the so far away past.


----------



## om3n- (Nov 7, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> Ok not the newest HW but good for +20 days of run time/day and +20k PPD. That would have got you pie every day in the so far away past.



There's more machines than that. My main machine is pumping quite a bit out. I'm up to 10 machines/servers running it as of today.
Avg. Run Time Per Calendar Day (y:d:h:m:s) 	0:008:18:54:11 Before I added these newest 3. Not near 20 yet. :/


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 7, 2012)

om3n- said:


> Sorry I'm still fairly new with the software. *Where about is the setting?* Unless it's site based, in which i haven't been able to find it yet. So far my pending validation page is only 13 pages.



Go to WGC home page and log on. Go to My Profile and almost at the bottom you can tick Show Hosts"


----------



## om3n- (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks! I've turned it on. Now to get more machines running


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 7, 2012)

Keep up the great work om3n-


----------



## manofthem (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm looking forward to my numbers today. Yesterday I started running 6 WUs and I put a slight overclock, 925 -> 975. But if the numbers don't show any difference, I'll drop it back to stock and 4 WUs. Can't wait


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 7, 2012)

manofthem said:


> I'm looking forward to my numbers today. Yesterday I started running 6 WUs and I put a slight overclock, 925 -> 975. But if the numbers don't show any difference, I'll drop it back to stock and 4 WUs. Can't wait



It may take a few days to see any improvement--but you should see some 

And just doing a 1-day synopsis isn't very good--output can vary considerably day-by-day (although the GPU WUs have lessened this)


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 7, 2012)

I added a GTX 470 yesterday and I'm down to #14 right now. >_<


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 7, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> I added a GTX 470 yesterday and I'm down to #14 right now. >_<



I know the feel 

I hope to see you experience a boost--I don't want to just trample all over you--at least put up a fight!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 8, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> I added a GTX 470 yesterday and I'm down to #14 right now. >_<



That tells you we are kickin' ass


----------



## Norton (Nov 8, 2012)

*Time for Pie!....* 
*Alternate data sources used- FreeDC has issues :shadedshu





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*For Winning the HCC Challenge (Week #1)!!!*





*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *-


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 8, 2012)

Norton, you may wish to do your "pie hack"; Free-DC isn't looking good:


----------



## t_ski (Nov 8, 2012)

We broke it again? :'(


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 8, 2012)

t_ski said:


> We broke it again? :'(



Too much awesome!


----------



## t_ski (Nov 8, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Too much awesome!



You mean Awesomesauce!


----------



## om3n- (Nov 8, 2012)

Enough pie for all!


----------



## t_ski (Nov 8, 2012)

Pi pie?


----------



## manofthem (Nov 8, 2012)

T's still king of the hill   Good to see you back up there [Ion]!   Good work done by all, feels good to win week 1!


----------



## om3n- (Nov 8, 2012)

Started thinking of the popeye song for some reason lol


----------



## t_ski (Nov 8, 2012)

We really did break the server:



> Repairs under way....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 8, 2012)

t_ski said:


> We really did break the server:





Dammit, not again.  Feel bad for Free-DC, they spend more time repairing their servers than they are up and running, because of us.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 8, 2012)

manofthem said:


> T's still king of the hill   Good to see you back up there [Ion]!   Good work done by all, feels good to win week 1!


Thanks dude!  I'm at 77k last 24 hours, which should be closer to where I'll end up.  Hoping for 80k when all is said and done 

Still deciding about that 2nd HD7770....so tempting! 


Chicken Patty said:


> Dammit, not again.  Feel bad for Free-DC, they spend more time repairing their servers than they are up and running, because of us.



I wouldn't say it's just because of us--but I do feel bad for whoever has to maintain it.  They seem to have far more troubles than does BOINCStats


----------



## KieX (Nov 8, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I wouldn't say it's just because of us--but I do feel bad for whoever has to maintain it.  They seem to have far more troubles than does BOINCStats



I believe it's a one man show for Free-DC by a guy with username Bok. I mean, we're talking about probably one of the most detailed and useful DC stats-tracking sites being run as a hobby by a talented individual. He's been quite unlucky with downtime, but he's also received donations and help from others, like twilyth. 

EDIT. Found this with regards to the current problem: http://www.free-dc.org/forum/showthread.php?36392-stats-are-down&p=162280&viewfull=1#post162280


----------



## Norton (Nov 8, 2012)

KieX said:


> I believe it's a one man show for Free-DC by a guy with username Bok. I mean, we're talking about probably one of the most detailed and useful DC stats-tracking sites being run as a hobby by a talented individual. He's been quite unlucky with downtime, but he's also received donations and help from others, like twilyth.
> 
> EDIT. Found this with regards to the current problem: http://www.free-dc.org/forum/showthread.php?36392-stats-are-down&p=162280&viewfull=1#post162280



That doesn't sound good..  seems as if they will be down for quite a while then.....


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 8, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Dammit, not again.  Feel bad for Free-DC, they spend more time repairing their servers than they are up and running, because of us.





KieX said:


> I believe it's a one man show for Free-DC by a guy with username Bok. I mean, we're talking about probably one of the most detailed and useful DC stats-tracking sites being run as a hobby by a talented individual. He's been quite unlucky with downtime, but he's also received donations and help from others, like twilyth.
> 
> EDIT. Found this with regards to the current problem: http://www.free-dc.org/forum/showthread.php?36392-stats-are-down&p=162280&viewfull=1#post162280





I have PM'd him on his site in the past and never gotten a return.....Most likely because he doesn't know me from Adam. 

Does anyone know him enough to PM him? I would be more than happy to give him as much space on my web hosting free of charge! It never goes down.

Sooooo if anyone knows him please, please, pm him regarding this. 

As I stated, I sent him a message several months ago about three different times and not once did I get a response. This would solve all the problems with that awesome site.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 9, 2012)

Wow--that certainly looks problematic.  It's amazing that he does all of the stats though with a single Core i7!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 9, 2012)

Ok, we have no pie. Going by the WCG site, post up what you did for the day.

Looks like I got 3rd:


----------



## manofthem (Nov 9, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Ok, we have no pie. Going by the WCG site, post up what you did for the day.
> 
> Looks like I got 3rd:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121108/Capture047559.jpg



Wow, that is an amazing sight!!! Well done!


----------



## Norton (Nov 9, 2012)

The hybrid Pie will be posted shortly


----------



## manofthem (Nov 9, 2012)

Norton said:


> The hybrid Pie will be posted shortly



Oh, thankfully!  I thought I was going to have to go to bed hungry.....


----------



## Norton (Nov 9, 2012)

*Time for Pie!....* 
*Alternate data sources used- FreeDC has issues 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*We're Doing Great- I'm Not Lion!!!*





*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *-


----------



## manofthem (Nov 9, 2012)

Wow, what a night for pie!  First time hitting over 200k, a new peak for me  
Good job Norton!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 9, 2012)

Wow---t_ski with over 300k!  

Back out of the top-10...well, I guess that was short-lived


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 9, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Wow---t_ski with over 300k!
> 
> Back out of the top-10...well, I guess that was short-lived



Hah, I added a GTX 470 AND a GTX 465 and I'm still in the same spot. Hopefully the new WUs actually let my 7950 work at its full potential without the tweaks that do not seem to work on Windows 8.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 9, 2012)

which ATI cards can be used for WCG(such as is it only the 7k series that can be used?)


----------



## t_ski (Nov 9, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Wow---t_ski with over 300k!
> 
> Back out of the top-10...well, I guess that was short-lived



That's the 7770 talkin' with its big brothers


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 9, 2012)

p_o_s_pc said:


> which ATI cards can be used for WCG(such as is it only the 7k series that can be used?)



5xxx-7xxx series, though the extremely low end cards are not supported because they are too slow. The 7xxx cards reap the most benefits, though.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 9, 2012)

Great job guys


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 9, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Hah, I added a GTX 470 AND a GTX 465 and I'm still in the same spot. Hopefully the new WUs actually let my 7950 work at its full potential without the tweaks that do not seem to work on Windows 8.


I'd imagine soon you'd start to see the benefits.  How fast is the GTX465 completing the WUs?  Closer to a GTX470 (just over 3 minutes) or a GTX460 (~6 minutes)?


t_ski said:


> That's the 7770 talkin' with its big brothers



And phenomenal cards they are.  I'm still surprised how you managed nearly a 50% boost in PPD though--that's unreal!


----------



## t_ski (Nov 9, 2012)

I went from 231K to 327K, which means a 96K improvement in going from a CPU + 1x Nvidia GPU to 4x ATI WU's.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 9, 2012)

t_ski said:


> I went from 231K to 327K, which means a 96K improvement in going from a CPU + 1x Nvidia GPU to 4x ATI WU's.



That's unreal though.  I can't see how a HD7770 could get anything like that--1/3 of that easy, but still.  I wonder if it's because of how BOINCStats measures points (usually they're off from Free-DC or the WCG site)


----------



## t_ski (Nov 9, 2012)

Dang apples to oranges


----------



## manofthem (Nov 9, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> That's unreal though.  I can't see how a HD7770 could get anything like that--1/3 of that easy, but still.  I wonder if it's because of how BOINCStats measures points (usually they're off from Free-DC or the WCG site)



So maybe that's why I'm over 200k today?  Seems right maybe, as I want expecting that.


----------



## Norton (Nov 9, 2012)

BOINCstats info is usually off about 1/2 a day from FreeDC ... it's still a 24 hr number but not the same closing time as FreeDC.

FreeDC matches WCG the closest for end of the day totals


----------



## manofthem (Nov 9, 2012)

Man do I have so much to lean about all these numbers lol


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 9, 2012)

p_o_s_pc said:


> which ATI cards can be used for WCG(such as is it only the 7k series that can be used?)





Jstn7477 said:


> 5xxx-7xxx series, though the extremely low end cards are not supported because they are too slow. The 7xxx cards reap the most benefits, though.



I use a HD 6670 and it crunches just fine. Slower than the 77xx but still decent enough (keeps up with the GTX 560/570).


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 9, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I'd imagine soon you'd start to see the benefits.  How fast is the GTX465 completing the WUs?  Closer to a GTX470 (just over 3 minutes) or a GTX460 (~6 minutes)?



Actually, the 750MHz GTX 465 is about a 4 minute card. Even though the 465 and 460 1GB are pretty much identical in games, it seems the GF100 is more balanced towards GPU compute than the GF104 is. Admittedly, NVIDIA cards are atrocious for HCC, but I have some consolation in running the 470 and 465 since they run MUCH cooler than they do in F@H, and I figure both cards combined is like having another single WU 7950 since I can't do the multi-unit per card stuff.

You know what I noticed the last time I tried the multi-WU trick 2 nights ago is that when I opened a new tab and went to Facebook in Chrome (had a TPU forum page open and that's it) the GPU crashed. I wonder if some other piece of software is causing the crashing in Windows 8. What browsers do you folks use, and were you web browsing at all when you tried the app_info trick and the display driver crashed? I use Chrome on the desktop (not the Metro version as for some reason it stores all the settings and history in a different place than launching the desktop one).


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 9, 2012)

I may have to get a 7770 when I get a chance,even if the gpu wu's come to an end soon for this one project I'm sure more projects will follow and durring the down time it could fold along side the nvidia card(s)


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 9, 2012)

Kind of tempted myself, as I could use another GPU anyway lol. Or, I can pick up another 465 on the forum for cheaper and SLI them. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 9, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> You know what I noticed the last time I tried the multi-WU trick 2 nights ago is that when I opened a new tab and went to Facebook in Chrome (had a TPU forum page open and that's it) the GPU crashed. I wonder if some other piece of software is causing the crashing in Windows 8. What browsers do you folks use, and were you web browsing at all when you tried the app_info trick and the display driver crashed? I use Chrome on the desktop (not the Metro version as for some reason it stores all the settings and history in a different place than launching the desktop one).



I don't remember exactly but I'm pretty sure I had Chrome open every time, from the desktop.  Tomorrow I'll try again in Win8 and see what happens.


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 9, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Actually, the 750MHz GTX 465 is about a 4 minute card. Even though the 465 and 460 1GB are pretty much identical in games, it seems the GF100 is more balanced towards GPU compute than the GF104 is. Admittedly, NVIDIA cards are atrocious for HCC, but I have some consolation in running the 470 and 465 since they run MUCH cooler than they do in F@H, and I figure both cards combined is like having another single WU 7950 since I can't do the multi-unit per card stuff.
> 
> You know what I noticed the last time I tried the multi-WU trick 2 nights ago is that when I opened a new tab and went to Facebook in Chrome (had a TPU forum page open and that's it) the GPU crashed. I wonder if some other piece of software is causing the crashing in Windows 8. What browsers do you folks use, and were you web browsing at all when you tried the app_info trick and the display driver crashed? I use Chrome on the desktop (not the Metro version as for some reason it stores all the settings and history in a different place than launching the desktop one).



I've been trying to get the app_info to work on n3rdf1ght3r's computer. It's running windows 8, so i'll try again tomorrow if i have time.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 9, 2012)

dude12564 said:


> I've been trying to get the app_info to work on n3rdf1ght3r's computer. It's running windows 8, so i'll try again tomorrow if i have time.



Oh, I so hope that you can get it working; I'll be looking for an update.  I would love to get back to my normal system drive


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 9, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Thanks dude!  I'm at 77k last 24 hours, which should be closer to where I'll end up.  Hoping for 80k when all is said and done
> 
> Still deciding about that 2nd HD7770....so tempting!
> 
> ...



That is true, Free DC seems to have issues far more frequently than BOINCStats.



stinger608 said:


> I have PM'd him on his site in the past and never gotten a return.....Most likely because he doesn't know me from Adam.
> 
> Does anyone know him enough to PM him? I would be more than happy to give him as much space on my web hosting free of charge! It never goes down.
> 
> ...



Still no answer?  Weird, you think he's seen it?


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 9, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Still no answer? Weird, you think he's seen it?



 Yep, never did get a response from Bok. I even explained that I was a crunching member over here at TPU and that it wasn't some spam crap. Man, I figured he would at least respond at some point.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 9, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Yep, never did get a response from Bok. I even explained that I was a crunching member over here at TPU and that it wasn't some spam crap. Man, I figured he would at least respond at some point.



Yeah, I would have figured too!


----------



## Norton (Nov 9, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Yep, never did get a response from Bok. I even explained that I was a crunching member over here at TPU and that it wasn't some spam crap. Man, I figured he would at least respond at some point.



According to that forum post link that KieX sent out, he was going to be away for a few days. I would guess that he has additional support offers in addition to your offer... said he was going to consider his options.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 9, 2012)

Yea hopefully he gets something else figured out. The site is down so much, and is such a great site and Bok is so awesome for doing a site that has all the info everyone needs. 

I have had my web hosting up now for about 6 or 7 years and don't plan on stopping any time soon. That is one of the reasons I offered it up to him.  

I am more than willing to offer him unlimited bandwidth, space, and support free of charge for as long as he wishes.


*Also wanted to mention that if any TeamTPU cruncher would like some web space for a site, or even just for an FTP site, I will also give the free option as well.*


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 9, 2012)

Seems like he needs a more resilient database server. I think he said he was leaving for the weekend or something, so maybe that's why he hasn't responded.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 9, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Seems like he needs a more resilient database server. I think he said he was leaving for the weekend or something, so maybe that's why he hasn't responded.



Oh I tried to contact Bok several months ago though. I tried two or three times to reassure him it wasn't a spam message and never did get any response.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 9, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Oh I tried to contact Bok several months ago though. I tried two or three times to reassure him it wasn't a spam message and never did get any response.



Weird. Hopefully he is able to resolve the problem soon as FreeDC is like the only WCG stats site I can actually navigate and understand. For some reason (maybe I'm dumb with this) I can't find my personal daily stats on most of the other sites, only project overviews or whatever. At least F@H has EOC stats, because I can easily navigate those too.


----------



## Norton (Nov 10, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Weird. Hopefully he is able to resolve the problem soon as FreeDC is like the only WCG stats site I can actually navigate and understand. For some reason (maybe I'm dumb with this) I can't find my personal daily stats on most of the other sites, only project overviews or whatever. At least F@H has EOC stats, because I can easily navigate those too.



Here's your page from BOINCstats:

http://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/user/detail/652421

Agreed that FreeDC's info/format/etc. is a lot more user friendly but this is an ok backup site


----------



## Norton (Nov 10, 2012)

*Time for Pie!....* 
*Alternate data sources used- FreeDC has issues 





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*A Hot Coffey Break Today!!!*





*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *-


----------



## manofthem (Nov 10, 2012)

Good job Norton!!!  Man you can see that it''s turned into a very tight race indeed for a slice of pice, just look at those numbers


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 10, 2012)

Your pie is improving! 

Well done all--great to see we have 3 members over 100k and 25 over 20k!


----------



## Norton (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks guys. I'll probably get it looking it's best the same day FreeDC comes back


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 10, 2012)

Yay, I'm back on the pie! Can't wait to get my cute little 7770 to throw in my machine.

Also, great job everyone else for booting me out of the pie for a while. I may have been unnecessarily grumpy about that for the past month, and I apologize for my poor attitude. Good to see our team kicking ass, though.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 10, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Yay, I'm back on the pie! Can't wait to get my cute little 7770 to throw in my machine.
> 
> Also, great job everyone else for booting me out of the pie for a while. I may have been unnecessarily grumpy about that for the past month, and I apologize for my poor attitude. Good to see our team kicking ass, though.



You've been just fine about it 

I hope you enjoy the HD7770---that model is affordable, but it looks like a lot of NE reviewers have issues with it


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 10, 2012)

Well guys my pie days are over. I am going to shut down some rigs as I have other things I want to do right now. Keep up the good work.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 10, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Well guys my pie days are over. I am going to shut down some rigs as I have other things I want to do right now. Keep up the good work.



I'm sorry to hear about that 

How much downsizing are you doing?


----------



## manofthem (Nov 10, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Well guys my pie days are over. I am going to shut down some rigs as I have other things I want to do right now. Keep up the good work.



Well, the best to you!  You've set a find example for us all


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 10, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I'm sorry to hear about that
> 
> How much downsizing are you doing?



I am probably going down to 2 or 3 crunchers. I will keep my gpu rigs going. 





manofthem said:


> Well, the best to you!  You've set a find example for us all



Thank you buddy  I am not going to shut all the rigs down just most of them.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 10, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I am probably going down to 2 or 3 crunchers. I will keep my gpu rigs going.
> 
> Thank you buddy  I am not going to shut all the rigs down just most of them.



Well, the GPUs do the bulk of the work anyways.  Whatever you can keep running is greatly appreciated, and I wish you luck in your future endeavors.

Still, it's hard to see a Teammate downsize


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 10, 2012)

Ah those rigs aren't really doing that much anyways. I need the space for some other projects right now.


----------



## animal007uk (Nov 10, 2012)

I noticed i got some pie, Damn i am shocked never thought i would be up there with the rest of you  wish i could break 100k but i don't think this pc quite has the power hehe. Already got cpu at 4400mhz and gpu at 950mhz although it will run at 1000mhz so maybe i will try push it another 50mhz.


----------



## Norton (Nov 10, 2012)

animal007uk said:


> I noticed i got some pie, Damn i am shocked never thought i would be up there with the rest of you  wish i could break 100k but i don't think this pc quite has the power hehe. Already got cpu at 4400mhz and gpu at 950mhz although it will run at 1000mhz so maybe i will try push it another 50mhz.



Be careful when pushing your hardware too far- you may get errors in your results or BSOD's if you overclock too much.

I've found WCG stability to be about 10% below max overclock compared to gaming, etc...


----------



## animal007uk (Nov 10, 2012)

Norton said:


> Be careful when pushing your hardware too far- you may get errors in your results or BSOD's if you overclock too much.
> 
> I've found WCG stability to be about 10% below max overclock compared to gaming, etc...



Been running flat out for days no shutdowns or blue screens and i haven't noticed any unusual things in boinc event viewer, I will test it for an hour with my GPU @ 1000Mhz and see if it reports anything funny.

The only error i see is this but its been doing this since day one when using the XML file.
10/11/2012 17:07:26 | World Community Grid | [error] App version returned from anonymous platform project; ignoring


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 10, 2012)

I'll never be too high with my pie (oh how poetic) but today it's been running for about 6-7 hours non stop.  Should be a decent total.

I live on this PC, so tomorrow will be gaming day - no crunching 
t_ski is unassailable! 

EDIT:  just to add to Norton post above.  I've had random shutdown's while running BOINC.  Just had one there.  These only started after i started crunching so my 4.2 GHz cpu overlock must be marginally unstable or the gpu clocks are (but they're factory overclocked at 1050 and 1010).


----------



## manofthem (Nov 10, 2012)

animal007uk said:


> I noticed i got some pie, Damn i am shocked never thought i would be up there with the rest of you  wish i could break 100k but i don't think this pc quite has the power hehe. Already got cpu at 4400mhz and gpu at 950mhz although it will run at 1000mhz so maybe i will try push it another 50mhz.





animal007uk said:


> Been running flat out for days no shutdowns or blue screens and i haven't noticed any unusual things in boinc event viewer, I will test it for an hour with my GPU @ 1000Mhz and see if it reports anything funny.
> 
> The only error i see is this but its been doing this since day one when using the XML file.
> 10/11/2012 17:07:26 | World Community Grid | [error] App version returned from anonymous platform project; ignoring


I get that error too, no biggie. 
I noticed that you're also running a 7970 like me . In gaming I can run my cards at like 1125+ stable, but while crunching I couldn't get it stable higher than 1000 core. I'm currently running both cards at 1000, and it's run for days without a driver crash. (Windows 8 is something else)

I hope you can run at 1000! 


the54thvoid said:


> EDIT:  just to add to Norton post above.  I've had random shutdown's while running BOINC.  Just had one there.  These only started after i started crunching so my 4.2 GHz cpu overlock must be marginally unstable or the gpu clocks are (but they're factory overclocked at 1050 and 1010).


I'd think your driver would crash first if it were only the gpu being just a little too much, but yeah check that out for sure.


----------



## Norton (Nov 11, 2012)

*Time for Pie!....* 
*Alternate data sources used- FreeDC has issues 





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Watch out for Sniper Squirrel!!!*





*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *-


----------



## manofthem (Nov 11, 2012)

Glad to get some pie, but I'm wondering at those numbers...says I didn't even hit 100k?   Either way, everyone's doing well.  AND I love that picture lol!  (I actually laughed)


----------



## Norton (Nov 11, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Glad to get some pie, but I'm wondering at those numbers...says I didn't even hit 100k?   Either way, everyone's doing well.  AND I love that picture lol!  (I actually laughed)



Numbers at BOINCstats for daily results is way off today .... I pulled in around 85k according to the WCG website :shadedshu Hopefully the results will balance out over the next few days???

AFAIK I can't access individual team members ppd direct from the WCG website- would be the most accurate way to do it though.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 11, 2012)

Norton said:


> Numbers at BOINCstats for daily results is way off today .... I pulled in around 85k according to the WCG website :shadedshu Hopefully the results will balance out over the next few days???
> 
> AFAIK I can't access individual team members ppd direct from the WCG website- would be the most accurate way to do it though.



No worries, but thanks for the explanation.  I think yesterday it said I was over 200k, today 99k... haha, it's all good.  We can hope for freeDC to be back soon    What's important it that we are still doing a great job!


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Nov 11, 2012)

Norton said:


> *Time for Pie!....*
> *Alternate data sources used- FreeDC has issues
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121110/Top 10 111012A.jpg
> *Are you in our Top 20?*
> ...



YES!! Finally got into the top 20 =D Congratulations to all the crunchers, good work! My power was out due to repairs so I couldn't crunch or check the forums. It's all good now though  LOL


----------



## manofthem (Nov 11, 2012)

n3rdf1ght3r said:


> YES!! Finally got into the top 20 =D Congratulations to all the crunchers, good work! My power was out due to repairs so I couldn't crunch or check the forums. It's all good now though  LOL



Congrats and good to have you back up and running


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 11, 2012)

From Tuesday night when i set it up to start (was cpu only then) and for Wed-Fri my work done was 60000.  On Saturday alone (GMT) my work done rose to 115000.  Yesterday it was running for about 7-8 hours, 8 work units almost constantly.

So in one day i almost equaled my previous 3 1/2 days worth of crunching.

Here's hoping that reflects in the next piece of pie! 

In fact , here's the WCG stats for me so far.


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 11, 2012)

That squirrel picture made me lol.


----------



## KieX (Nov 11, 2012)

For those that like the bunny, it's based off Japanese manga: Cat Sh*t One. Linking it might be against forum rules, so google or PM me if interested in an awesome 20min episode



the54thvoid said:


> So in one day i almost equaled my previous 3 1/2 days worth of crunching.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121111/Untitled.png



Great work


----------



## animal007uk (Nov 11, 2012)

So i decided to put my overclock back to normal to cut down on some heat and fan noise at night, Woke up this morning to find the pc had blue screened lmao, Should have left the stupid thing overclocked as it had been running 4 or 5 days without problems.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 11, 2012)

Pretty sad, I didn't even make it in the top 30


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 11, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Pretty sad, I didn't even make it in the top 30



Won't be long before I am hanging back there with you buddy.


----------



## Norton (Nov 12, 2012)

*Time for Pie!....* 
*Alternate data sources used- FreeDC has issues Looking better! 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*A Super Squirrel!!!*






*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *-


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 12, 2012)

Great job with the pie Norton! 

And _this_ is the upside to yesterday's low results!


----------



## Norton (Nov 12, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Great job with the pie Norton!
> 
> And _this_ is the upside to yesterday's low results!



Upside is you not catching me messing up the nice new chart.....fixed now!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 12, 2012)

Norton said:


> Upside is you not catching me messing up the nice new chart.....fixed now!



So long as I'm in the Pie, you can mess up _all you want_


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Nov 12, 2012)

Norton said:


> *Time for Pie!....*
> *Alternate data sources used- FreeDC has issues Looking better!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121111/Top 10 111112342.jpg
> *Are you in our Top 20?*
> ...



Great job to all the crunchers! Sadly my Rogers internet was being stupid, as usual, and my rigs weren't getting WU :shadedshu So many problems


----------



## manofthem (Nov 12, 2012)

Great job, Norton, love it!   Well done everyone  
Mmmmmm, tastes gooooooood


----------



## Norton (Nov 12, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Great job, Norton, love it!   Well done everyone
> Mmmmmm, tastes gooooooood



Now we just need to get the flavors right


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 12, 2012)

Norton said:


> *Time for Pie!....*
> *Alternate data sources used- FreeDC has issues Looking better!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121111/Top 10 111112342.jpg
> *Are you in our Top 20?*
> ...





Awesome job with the pie bro!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

That's what were talking!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 12, 2012)

Norton said:


> Now we just need to get the flavors right



Well I'd say that the colors are not as important.  The pie itself is, and it looks good, as well as the squirrels   Bright colors are cute


----------



## animal007uk (Nov 12, 2012)

All this pie is going to make me fat soon


----------



## om3n- (Nov 12, 2012)

animal007uk said:


> All this pie is going to make me fat soon



I hear it's nice to share ;D


----------



## manofthem (Nov 12, 2012)

om3n- said:


> I hear it's nice to share ;D



There will be an available slice on the 15th as I'll be relaxing and gaming on that day, which means I won't be getting any


----------



## om3n- (Nov 12, 2012)

manofthem said:


> There will be an available slice on the 15th as I'll be relaxing and gaming on that day, which means I won't be getting any



Nothing wrong with a good gaming day


----------



## Norton (Nov 12, 2012)

NHKS took a look at my Pie and really raised the bar using MS Office 2013! 

Example:







Consider me impressed....Now I want to do it this way


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 12, 2012)

That looks great!  Definitely even better than the Free-DC pie.  Will you keep doing this, or revert to F-DC when it comes back online?


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 12, 2012)

The Free-DC pie is slightly more readable (because of the angle, closer to flat 2D which is optimal), which is more important than sexy looks, IMHO.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 12, 2012)

Norton said:


> NHKS took a look at my Pie and really raised the bar using MS Office 2013!
> 
> Example:
> 
> ...



Absolutely, f yes.  Thanks for the awesome job, I'm impressed. A few additional compliments


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 12, 2012)

Loving the new pie


----------



## Norton (Nov 12, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Loving the new pie



Consider it a work in progress- expect improvements on it daily.

Thanks again to NHKS for showing me the capabilities of Office 2013... hopefully I can improve it up to that point over the next few days


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 12, 2012)

Nice pie norton - looks great!


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 12, 2012)

Couldn't crunch much today following an early morning instability crash 

But, I'm confused as to the points allocation.  I know I can't beat t_skis awesome triple set up but I crunched for 9+ hours continuously with 2 7970's @ 1.05GHz on Sunday and thought I had more points.  Not that the points mean much to me.

Here's a screenie of my breakdown over the past few days.  Can someone let me know how the pie points are calculated?  Is it more based on results returned?

I'll also only be able to crunch for a few hours each day (except at weekends, should be more).  I don't like leaving my PC running when I'm out (I get water paranoia!)


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 13, 2012)

the54thvoid said:


> Couldn't crunch much today following an early morning instability crash
> 
> But, I'm confused as to the points allocation.  I know I can't beat t_skis awesome triple set up but I crunched for 9+ hours continuously with 2 7970's @ 1.05GHz on Sunday and thought I had more points.  Not that the points mean much to me.
> 
> ...



The points as reported by Norton's pie calculations, the BOINC manager, Free-DC, BOINCStats, and BOINC Synergy are 1/7 of what the WCG Website reports.  This originates from WCG initially using a different client; the adjustment was made when they switched to BOINC.



Expect to see me higher up in the pie charts soon--I've purchased KieX's two HD7770s


----------



## Norton (Nov 13, 2012)

The Pie (Draft 2.1)






Comments (positive/negative), opinions, and suggestions please 

Note-suggestions for lighter/darker on the flavors is encouraged


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 13, 2012)

IMO the Lemon should be a more vibrant yellow--what is labeled Lemon should be Banana instead.  Also, maybe make Ice more blue-ish?  And the lime a vibrant, radioactive green?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 13, 2012)

I tried BOINC on my laptop again, and found that a 450MHz HD 5650 (400SP VLIW5 Evergreen) takes 12.5-13.5 minutes to complete an HCC 7.05 WU. Although extra points are nice, it doesn't seem worthwhile to make the effort to keep this laptop running at every possible moment (and be extremely laggy in the process) so I might just end up uninstalling BOINC if it isn't going to be running much anyway.


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 13, 2012)

Yes - cement flavour haha.


----------



## Norton (Nov 13, 2012)

Getting better I think 

Pie 2.1
*adjusted colors/added background


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 13, 2012)

dude12564 said:


> Yes - cement flavour haha.



LOLOLo...Cement color is dead on! Banana looks like it's starting to rot.....
Great work Norton!!!!!!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 13, 2012)

Norton said:


> Getting better I think
> 
> Pie 2.1
> *adjusted colors/added background
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121112/Pie 2.1 draft.jpg


That looks great!  I think the background might be a bit out-of-place....but that's your call entirely.  A very solidly designed Pie either way 


BUCK NASTY said:


> LOLOLo...Cement color is dead on! Banana looks like it's starting to rot.....
> Great work Norton!!!!!!!!



That's what color a good ripe banana is supposed to be like


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 13, 2012)

Norton said:


> Getting better I think
> 
> Pie 2.1
> *adjusted colors/added background
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121112/Pie 2.1 draft.jpg


*Now all we need is Carl Sagan peeking around from the back of the Pie!!!
*


----------



## Norton (Nov 13, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> *Now all we need is Carl Sagan peeking around from the back of the Pie!!!
> *
> 
> http://www.brainpickings.org/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/sagan.jpg



How about Brian and Stewie 

 

Why I called it "draft"- I'm finding all kinds of neat stuff in here- like using actual pie as the slice colors


----------



## KieX (Nov 13, 2012)

Norton said:


> Getting better I think
> 
> Pie 2.1
> *adjusted colors/added background
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121112/Pie 2.1 draft.jpg



That one looks great

But we demand more saturation!


----------



## Norton (Nov 13, 2012)

*Time for Pie!....* 
*Alternate data sources used- FreeDC has issues 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Keeping it Cool!!!*





*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *-


----------



## manofthem (Nov 13, 2012)

Nice work Norton, the pie looks nice  
Good job t_ski for continuing the strong lead and well done to all who have been fighting for the tasty pie!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 13, 2012)

Ahhhh, my name is still cut off!  Will this injustice never end?


----------



## Norton (Nov 13, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Ahhhh, my name is still cut off!  Will this injustice never end?



I could have given you your FreeDC name-   ".."


----------



## t_ski (Nov 13, 2012)

dude12564 said:


> Yes - cement flavour haha.



lol'ed



Norton said:


> The Pie (Draft 2.1)
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121112/Pie 2 draft.jpg
> 
> ...



Why lime and not apple?  Apple pies are made from green apples...


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 13, 2012)

Norton said:


> I could have given you your FreeDC name-   ".."





Perhaps I just need a shorter name?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 13, 2012)

lol, I got cement pie tonight. Can't wait until my 7770 arrives, but Ion will surely leapfrog me once again when he gets those ultra cheap 7770s.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 13, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> lol, I got cement pie tonight. Can't wait until my 7770 arrives, but Ion will surely leapfrog me once again when he gets those ultra cheap 7770s.



You should have about two weeks until I have them (if I'm lucky, they'll arrive before break).  But between the two new HD7770s and running 3 WUs, I'm hoping for ~70k PPD more


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Nov 13, 2012)

Why not pie flavored pie?


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 13, 2012)

n3rdf1ght3r said:


> Why not pie flavored pie?
> http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lztj23vEHX1qhwc1wo1_500.jpg



I lol'ed


----------



## manofthem (Nov 13, 2012)

dude12564 said:


> I lol'ed



Haha, I was trying to figure out why you quoted your own post to say that you lol'd, but then I  realized that the avatars were messing with my head!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 13, 2012)

Great job on the pie norton.    Pie competition is fierce as of late


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 13, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Haha, I was trying to figure out why you quoted your own post to say that you lol'd, but then I  realized that the avatars were messing with my head!



haha


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 13, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Haha, I was trying to figure out why you quoted your own post to say that you lol'd, but then I  realized that the avatars were messing with my head!



You have no idea how much that is screwing me up of late


----------



## NHKS (Nov 13, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> The Free-DC pie is slightly more readable (because of the angle, closer to flat 2D which is optimal), which is more important than sexy looks, IMHO.



You are right about that! The 'perspective' angle was on.. that was to get the 3D feel



[Ion] said:


> Ahhhh, my name is still cut off!  Will this injustice never end?



Maybe you should target a bigger slice of pie to accommodate your full WCG-name, sir!



Another design I did with inspiration from today's pie version by Norton(looking great with the space background)


Spoiler










--------
Thanks to Norton for keeping us updated(and entertained) when Free-DC is down!


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 13, 2012)

That is one of the best pies (design wise) in this thread, NHKS!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 13, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> You have no idea how much that is screwing me up of late



Maybe we should all have the same avatar during the next competition


----------



## Norton (Nov 13, 2012)

NHKS said:


> Maybe you should target a bigger slice of pie to accommodate your full WCG-name, sir!



You have a valid point there  

Very nice revision of the Pie btw!  Let's see what improvements I can bake into today's Pie


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 13, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Maybe we should all have the same avatar during the next competition


Oh, please, please, please no 
The (primary) way I tell you guys apart is by your avatars!


Norton said:


> You have a valid point there
> 
> Very nice revision of the Pie btw!  Let's see what improvements I can bake into today's Pie


Well, I'm doing what I can--we'll see if that's enough


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Nov 13, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Haha, I was trying to figure out why you quoted your own post to say that you lol'd, but then I  realized that the avatars were messing with my head!



Blame Dude12564, he insisted that I use this avatar I get confused my self "I didn't post that... oh wait, thats dude12564"


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 13, 2012)

n3rdf1ght3r said:


> Blame Dude12564, he insisted that I use this avatar I get confused my self "I didn't post that... oh wait, thats dude12564"



No... Of course I didn't 

Remind one of us to invert our avatar. =D


----------



## Norton (Nov 14, 2012)

*Time for Pie!....* 
*Alternate data sources used- FreeDC has issues 





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Snack Tyme!!!*





*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *-


----------



## manofthem (Nov 14, 2012)

Mmmmm...., this tastes gooooood.... 
How good is it guys?  Good? Great!


----------



## Norton (Nov 14, 2012)

Looks like FreeDC is all set to go

FreeDC caught the last update (BOINCstats missed it) so tomorrows results, provided by FreeDC, will be off (lower) by that last update..... Thursday should be back to "normal"

Thinking we'll continue to use the TPU Pie though


----------



## manofthem (Nov 14, 2012)

Norton said:


> Looks like FreeDC is all set to go
> 
> FreeDC caught the last update (BOINCstats missed it) so tomorrows results, provided by FreeDC, will be off (lower) by that last update..... Thursday should be back to "normal"
> 
> Thinking we'll continue to use the TPU Pie though



I gotta admit, I like your pie better Norton/TPU!  Cheers


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 14, 2012)

The pie needs to be re-capped. 

Looks like I got ice flavor tonight, and my 7770 will hopefully be here with all the other junk I blew my money on thanks to Newegg's sales.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 14, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> The pie needs to be re-capped.
> 
> Looks like I got ice flavor tonight, and my 7770 will hopefully be here with all the other junk I blew my money on thanks to Newegg's sales.



They are so tempting--because of them, I've bought so much that I didn't need 

Good luck earning a tastier slice of pie 


Norton, I'm glad to hear that you'll be continuing with your "custom" pie design


----------



## Norton (Nov 14, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> The pie needs to be re-capped.
> 
> Looks like I got ice flavor tonight, and my 7770 will hopefully be here with all the other junk I blew my money on thanks to Newegg's sales.



The month's not even over yet 

They got me too! 



Spoiler:  Mmmm!


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 14, 2012)

Yeah, I was tempted to upgrade to the 8350 but I would have to get another board and some RAM with it as I wouldn't want to lose a bunch of $$$ selling my 8150 when it should be replacing all these old AMD X2 and Core 2 machines floating around my office.


----------



## Norton (Nov 14, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Yeah, I was tempted to upgrade to the 8350 but I would have to get another board and some RAM with it as I wouldn't want to lose a bunch of $$$ selling my 8150 when it should be replacing all these old AMD X2 and Core 2 machines floating around my office.



Your board doesn't support Vishera? 

  I updated the BIOS on the M5A99X Evo an hour or so ago so I can swap the chip tomorrow afternoon. If this chip works out then I can plan for a few more upgrades next year (the M5A97 Evo and the Biostar A880GZ's I have support them too )

**EDIT- never mind- I'm tired and it didn't register that you would be keeping the 8150- FYI the A880GZ is a great option for a $60 board  **


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 14, 2012)

Yea Norton, you'll have to keep an eye on that chip and give us some updates on the crunching numbers.


----------



## Norton (Nov 15, 2012)

*Time for Pie!....* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*A Hot Coffey Break Today!!!*





*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *-


----------



## catnipkiller (Nov 15, 2012)

First time in top 20!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 15, 2012)

Well done!

It looks like KieX's new GPUs are doing him a lot of good!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 15, 2012)

Very nice pie, well done. 
Awesome work catnipkiller


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 15, 2012)

Great job guys.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 15, 2012)

Keep up the good work! Hope to atleast break top 20!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 15, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Keep up the good work! Hope to atleast break top 20!



I think you should definitely be good for that!


----------



## Norton (Nov 16, 2012)

*Time for Pie!....* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Ready to Roar!!!*





*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *-


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2012)

Awesome--Ice! 

Great work everyone--five people over 100k is amazing!

Mindweaver--has anything gone wrong?  I've noticed your output drop


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 16, 2012)

good job fellas


----------



## t_ski (Nov 16, 2012)

Wow, that was almost 300K output today - I think my best day yet!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Wow, that was almost 300K output today - I think my best day yet!



Nearly 100k/GPU!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 16, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Wow, that was almost 300K output today - I think my best day yet!



300k is nuts, very awesome!  
Good job all!


----------



## t_ski (Nov 16, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Nearly 100k/GPU!



That's actually three 7970's and one 7770


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 16, 2012)

There is also birthday related pie. 

Congrats WCG! 8 years old!
Happy birthday to you...


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2012)

Wow--the increase in runtime over the years is amazing!  And it's amazing to see how long some of the projects have lasted--clearly they need GPU boost!


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Nov 16, 2012)

I thought it was 10 years?


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 16, 2012)

No, although BOINC was launched in April 2002.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 16, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Wow, that was almost 300K output today - I think my best day yet!



 God your a monster Ski!!!!!! Awesome job brother!!!


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 16, 2012)

My personal PIE!  You know.. I feels good to see what I have accomplished over the past three years and motivates me to work harder and push those numbers further! 

ps. I just read something about using your gpu to crunch? I thought that was only possible for Folding. Make me wonder what other opportunities I've been missing out on.


----------



## KieX (Nov 16, 2012)

t77snapshot said:


> My personal PIE!  You know.. I feels good to see what I have accomplished over the past three years and motivates me to work harder and push those numbers further!
> 
> ps. I just read something about using your gpu to crunch? I thought that was only possible for Folding. Make me wonder what other opportunities I've been missing out on.
> 
> https://download.worldcommunitygrid.org/8thbirthday/634319.png



Help Conquer Cancer has GPU work units. If you have the default BOINC setup, just go to your WCG page, look for the computer profile and beneath the project list there is an option to run GPU work. As long as you have all the drivers installed it will go ahead and start receiving them once you changed your profile.

And keep up the good work


----------



## Norton (Nov 17, 2012)

*Time for Pie!....* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Happy 8th Birthday to WCG!!!* 





*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *-


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 17, 2012)

Wow--that's simply incredible.  T_ski did over 300k today  

Great job all, congrats to the Top 20 and Top 30 alike!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 17, 2012)

Good job, T. It's a fight for top 3 now, a fight I'll probably lose soon with my system acting funky. And good job mstenholm for jumping way up there


----------



## Norton (Nov 17, 2012)

Today's Pie positions are a little messed up- fix incoming 

Update- fixed!


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm getting there...... Had my main rig crunching aswell. I've gotten 200k WCG points so far today.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 17, 2012)

Guy's, never fear. I've got a firm grip on 23rd place and "God help" the man that tries to take it away from me. BRING IT!
*
Keep up the phenomenal work boy's!*


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 17, 2012)

What are the guys in the top 10 running hardware wise? 

I want to work my way up to the top 20 atleast so i am trying to get a general idea of how many rigs and the specs i will need.

Congrats to everyone getting pie and the ones who are almost there 

And T_SKI wow thats a lot of points


----------



## manofthem (Nov 17, 2012)

p_o_s_pc said:


> What are the guys in the top 10 running hardware wise?
> 
> I want to work my way up to the top 20 atleast so i am trying to get a general idea of how many rigs and the specs i will need.
> 
> ...



I'm running 2 7970s w/ 10 WUs per card 24/7. t_ski is running 3 7970s and I think a 7770   He's just crazy high on pts, untouchable


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 17, 2012)

manofthem said:


> I'm running 2 7970s w/ 10 WUs per card 24/7. t_ski is running 3 7970s and I think a 7770   He's just crazy high on pts, untouchable



crunching on the CPU any?


----------



## manofthem (Nov 17, 2012)

p_o_s_pc said:


> crunching on the CPU any?



my cpu is 2600@4.5, but with the way it's setup up, there are no cores dedicated to crunching as all of them are dedicated to the gpus: it's .4 CPU per .1 GPU.  If I go back to Win8, it'll be 6 cores crunching and 1 WU per card, but that won't be for a little bit.  As it is though, my CPU usage is very high.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 17, 2012)

Tim, the radeon cards lately are boosting everyone's points up massively.  As long as there are GPU WU's, you are better off buying cards and not CPU's


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 17, 2012)

p_o_s_pc said:


> What are the guys in the top 10 running hardware wise?
> 
> I want to work my way up to the top 20 atleast so i am trying to get a general idea of how many rigs and the specs i will need.
> 
> ...



Everything in my sig (i7 2700k @ 4.4 + 2xGTX470, i7-860 @ 3.5 + 2xGTX460, i7-920 @ 3.83 + HD7770, C2D 2.8, C2D 3.4, C2D 2.0, i7-QM @ 2.8).  Sure heats up the room in a hurry


----------



## Norton (Nov 18, 2012)

*Time for Pie!....* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Something Cute Today!!!* 





*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *-


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Nov 18, 2012)

Wooooo, 19!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm getting very comfortable with this whole #6 thing


----------



## Norton (Nov 18, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I'm getting very comfortable with this whole #6 thing



You're doing great and almost up to 100k ppd 

Don't get too comfortable though


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 18, 2012)

Norton said:


> You're doing great and almost up to 100k ppd
> 
> Don't get too comfortable though



Oh, I won't.  I'll start to get comfortable in a week once I'm at #5 


_Maybe_ with these new Celerons I'll be able to hit 100k on Tuesday before I have to shut everything down for break


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Nov 18, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Oh, I won't.  I'll start to get comfortable in a week once I'm at #5
> 
> 
> _Maybe_ with these new Celerons I'll be able to hit 100k on Tuesday before I have to shut everything down for break


Lucky 

PS-
How do I make it so my sig picture is a hyperlink?Don't worry, figured it out.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 18, 2012)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> Lucky



What this represents is an awful lot (some would say excessive amount) of time and money spent on hardware


----------



## manofthem (Nov 18, 2012)

Holy crap, I pulled off #2?!?!  (no idea how that happened, thought mstenholm had me for sure lol)
Nice pie! It's become a super fierce fight for our spots now, and thats what we love to see


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 18, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Holy crap, I pulled off #2?!?!  (no idea how that happened, thought mstenholm had me for sure lol)
> Nice pie! It's become a super fierce fight for our spots now, and thats what we love to see



It sure is amazing what those Radeon GPUs will do isn't it?


----------



## manofthem (Nov 18, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> It sure is amazing what those Radeon GPUs will do isn't it?



Oh 100%, and I'm not complaining at all!


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 18, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Holy crap, I pulled off #2?!?!  (no idea how that happened, thought mstenholm had me for sure lol)
> Nice pie! It's become a super fierce fight for our spots now, and thats what we love to see



I took my i970 & 680 rig out and returned it to folding. It was "only" doing 17-18k PPD. The second place pie is secured for you.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 18, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> I took my i970 & 680 rig out and returned it to folding. It was "only" doing 17-18k PPD. The second place pie is secured for you.



Once these competitions are over, we will surely need to return the favor to our F@H brothas.  You guys have surely helped us tremendously year after year after year.


----------



## Norton (Nov 18, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Once these competitions are over, we will surely need to return the favor to our F@H brothas.  You guys have surely helped us tremendously year after year after year.



Definitely.... may even have to pickup an NVidia gpu  for one of my rigs for the next Chimp Challenge


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 18, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Once these competitions are over, we will surely need to return the favor to our F@H brothas.  You guys have surely helped us tremendously year after year after year.



Indeed I will.  My GTX460s shall go back on FAH--and perhaps, at least briefly, the GTX470s as well.  It all depends on how much I'm able to squeeze out of the HD7770s


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 18, 2012)

Norton said:


> Definitely.... may even have to pickup an NVidia gpu  for one of my rigs for the next Chimp Challenge





[Ion] said:


> Indeed I will.  My GTX460s shall go back on FAH--and perhaps, at least briefly, the GTX470s as well.  It all depends on how much I'm able to squeeze out of the HD7770s



Yep, hopefully by the next chimp challenge I've picked up my slack


----------



## Norton (Nov 19, 2012)

*Time for Pie!....* 





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Some Hot Coffey!!!* 





*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *-


----------



## manofthem (Nov 19, 2012)

Congrats everybody!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 19, 2012)

Well, at least the brief outage this morning didn't drop our output too much.

Great work all!


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 19, 2012)

Can't wait for my 3770K and Z77 board to arrive in a few days so the 2600K can run uninterruped and I add the 3770K, an 1100T and C2E X6800 to the mix. Maybe I can even shut down a few of the "clunkers" that only do 1K or less PPD, but I might just leave them running so they aren't sitting useless in a pile of other parts.

Great job as usual everyone (and I'm not surprised to see my numbers down a bit as I was relaxing over the weekend).


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 19, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Can't wait for my 3770K and Z77 board to arrive in a few days so the 2600K can run uninterruped and I add the 3770K, an 1100T and C2E X6800 to the mix. Maybe I can even shut down a few of the "clunkers" that only do 1K or less PPD, but I might just leave them running so they aren't sitting useless in a pile of other parts.
> 
> Great job as usual everyone (and I'm not surprised to see my numbers down a bit as I was relaxing over the weekend).



That's a nice collection of new HW you have! 

A C2XE is awesome--where'd you score that chip?

Hey--clunkers aren't too bad.  I get not quite 10% of my PPD from my DC rigs 
As long as you don't have to cover power, I figure why not leave them running


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 19, 2012)

One of my clients (a trophy and awards store I built a server and workstations for last year, and we have them engrave small plaques for work) had a Dell XPS 700 for their lead graphics artist and the motherboard took a dump (nForce 570 Intel edition BTX). They scrapped the HDDs, 7900 GT and DDR2 from the computer but left the Core 2 Extreme X6800 in there. I did play with it a while ago on my ASRock G41M-S3 but I only got to about 3.5GHz on it as the board couldn't handle the power draw. I gave it to my dad to replace the E6400 in the freebie Dell Inspiron 530 or whatever it is, since his 965G board likely wouldn't support the Wolfdale Pentium E6600 I have. I think I'm going to pull it out and slap it in my P5WDH Deluxe 975X, but it might be better off sticking with my X3210 and a near 50% OC on that (2.13 > 3.00 GHz).

EDIT: Also got a free Dell Dimension 8300 from them with 1GB DDR, P4 HT 478 @ 3GHz, FX 5200 128MB, dead 120GB SATA HDD and a 250w PSU. I'm going to keep it around but likely part it out as my picky AM2NF3-VSTA only likes the GeForce4 MX440 64MB or the Radeon 3850, but the 3850 doesn't play nice in Ubuntu with a proprietary driver on that board and my GF 6200 256MB doesn't work on it at all, so I'm going to give the FX a shot and see if it works. Could use the PSU on a clunker as well if I run out of them, and my 1.5GB X2 4200+ system could use 2GB.


----------



## Norton (Nov 20, 2012)

*Time for Pie!....* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Thanks to Monday I need Moar Coffey!!!* 





*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *-


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 20, 2012)

Great work everyone! 

I'll be vacating the pie tomorrow or Wednesday, so good luck all!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 20, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Great work everyone!
> 
> I'll be vacating the pie tomorrow or Wednesday, so good luck all!



You will be missed, but you'll be back in no time. This will give others some pie 

I'd like to take a little break and get in some gaming over the break from work, but I hate to do that in the middle of the competition. 

Good work to all our pie eaters


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 20, 2012)

manofthem said:


> You will be missed, but you'll be back in no time. This will give others some pie
> 
> I'd like to take a little break and get in some gaming over the break from work, but I hate to do that in the middle of the competition.
> 
> Good work to all our pie eaters



Indeed, I'll be back with everything by Monday.  And I should get the new HD7770s Monday or Tuesday for ~60k+ more PPD


----------



## manofthem (Nov 20, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Indeed, I'll be back with everything by Monday.  And I should get the new HD7770s Monday or Tuesday for ~60k+ more PPD



Wowzers, can't wait til then!  I think I'm going to do some gaming Thursday and Friday; it's been weeks since gaming on my PC    Seeing as you're going to be cranking it Monday at the latest, you can make up for some of my downtime lol


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 20, 2012)

Congrats everyone. 

Atleast I'm in the 21-30 now. Better then seeing no output from me.

How does the hd7750 do for crunching? Would it be better then another gtx460?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 20, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Indeed, I'll be back with everything by Monday.  And I should get the new HD7770s Monday or Tuesday for ~60k+ more PPD



Geez man, you need to get a hold of yourself   You are truly kicking ass!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 20, 2012)

I finally broke back in the top 20 with only two WU (1 each). Wished I could get the XML file to work with ATLEAST 3 WU per card. What would be the proper setting for that with NO CPU?


----------



## t_ski (Nov 20, 2012)

This:


```
<app_info> 
 <app> 
 <name>hcc1</name> 
<user_friendly_name>Help Conquer Cancer</user_friendly_name> 
 </app> 
 <file_info> 
 <name>wcg_hcc1_img_7.05_windows_intelx86__ati_hcc1</name> 
 <executable/> 
 </file_info> 
 <file_info> 
 <name>hcckernel.cl.7.05</name> 
 <executable/> 
 </file_info> 
 <app_version> 
 <app_name>hcc1</app_name> 
 <version_num>705</version_num> 
 <platform>windows_intelx86</platform> 
<plan_class>ati_hcc1</plan_class> 
 <avg_ncpus>1.0</avg_ncpus> 
 <max_ncpus>1.0</max_ncpus> 
 <coproc> 
 <type>ATI</type> 
 <count>.33</count> 
 </coproc> 
 <file_ref> 
 <file_name>wcg_hcc1_img_7.05_windows_intelx86__ati_hcc1</file_name> 
 <main_program/> 
 </file_ref> 
 <file_ref> 
 <file_name>hcckernel.cl.7.05</file_name> 
 <open_name>hcckernel.cl</open_name> 
 </file_ref> 
 </app_version> 
</app_info>
```


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 20, 2012)

T_Ski! You are my hero! Me and keix tried many configs to get it working right nad it wouldnt. Now I have 6 WU on the 6950's!!!


----------



## t_ski (Nov 20, 2012)

Wow, that was fast


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 20, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Wow, that was fast



My only hope now is that it keeps pushing out WU's cause I was having issues were it would run about three batches then completely stop.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 20, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> My only hope now is that it keeps pushing out WU's cause I was having issues were it would run about three batches then completely stop.



I made a GPU only file as you did and since then I didn't experience any problems other then WGC's unannounced server maintenance (times 3). Remember to set Minimum buffer to a day or two if you run version 7.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 20, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> I made a GPU only file as you did and since then I didn't experience any problems other then WGC's unannounced server maintenance (times 3). Remember to set Minimum buffer to a day or two if you run version 7.



I sent minimum to 3 days and max to 10 days. will this work well?


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 20, 2012)

^^ Sure


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 20, 2012)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Congrats everyone.
> 
> Atleast I'm in the 21-30 now. Better then seeing no output from me.
> 
> How does the hd7750 do for crunching? Would it be better then another gtx460?


Indeed, much better 
I'd say it should certainly be better.  I get ~8k PPD from each GTX460, vs just over 30k on the HD7770.  With 1 WU on the HD7770, it pulled ~20k.  So I'd imagine you'd get at least 15k with 1 WU, perhaps 23k or so with three 


Chicken Patty said:


> Geez man, you need to get a hold of yourself   You are truly kicking ass!


Thanks 
I think that'll probably be where I stop for a while.  I may pick up some more of the dual-core HPs, but that would likely be it.  I don't really have any more money or space for much more (and the room is starting to get quite warm).


brandonwh64 said:


> T_Ski! You are my hero! Me and keix tried many configs to get it working right nad it wouldnt. Now I have 6 WU on the 6950's!!!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121120/Capture024.jpg



That looks great!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 20, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I finally broke back in the top 20 with only two WU (1 each). Wished I could get the XML file to work with ATLEAST 3 WU per card. What would be the proper setting for that with NO CPU?



Keep up the great work brotha 



[Ion] said:


> Indeed, much better
> I'd say it should certainly be better.  I get ~8k PPD from each GTX460, vs just over 30k on the HD7770.  With 1 WU on the HD7770, it pulled ~20k.  So I'd imagine you'd get at least 15k with 1 WU, perhaps 23k or so with three
> 
> Thanks
> ...


----------



## t_ski (Nov 20, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I sent minimum to 3 days and max to 10 days. will this work well?



Some people said playing with the buffer would cause the queue to go dry


----------



## Norton (Nov 21, 2012)

*Time for Pie!....* 





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Moar GPU wu's.... Please!!!* 





*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *-


----------



## manofthem (Nov 21, 2012)

Nice work everyone!  That was a close one mstenholm


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 21, 2012)

Back up in the top 15!!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 21, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Nice work everyone!  That was a close one mstenholm


Gotta admit that he's doing a good job balancing WCG and F@H. Way to go mstenholm!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 21, 2012)

Maybe now that GPU WU's are out I might be in the top 20 again, maybe.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 21, 2012)

It will be interesting to see how things end up.  I really hope they get this fixed soon--I guess we'll see.  Although,, it really does make for the perfect time for me to have to shut things off I guess


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 21, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> It will be interesting to see how things end up.  I really hope they get this fixed soon--I guess we'll see.  Although,, it really does make for the perfect time for me to have to shut things off I guess



Yeah, perfect timing indeed


----------



## Norton (Nov 22, 2012)

*Time for Pie!....* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*One more day for the Challenge!!!* 

Do you ever get this feeling???  





*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *-


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 22, 2012)

How did I get in there and with a rig down and one limping to a finish? Congrats guys.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 22, 2012)

Wow--somehow managed to slide _up_ a spot even after all of this


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 22, 2012)

I think I'll have the 2600K up in a bit. Installed Ubuntu on it at work and it's just chillin with the integrated graphics atm (I use my non-onboard video rigs to run 2-3 video cards each for folding, or they have a single ancient card in them). I let the FX-8150 run for a while today but it won't be back up again until the RAID array is moved to it and it replaces my mom's previous PC. 1100T and X6800 will probably come online sometime this weekend or next week. 

3770K has been running at 4.3GHz/1.2v all day with a small VTT voltage increase. It was locking up a lot at 4.5 and throttling because 1.25v is really too much heat for my configuration (and I run 4*4 G.Skill 2133 CL11 sticks that are at 2GHz right now so more IMC load probably made it unstable). I think the paste under the IHS is breaking in though as package temps went down from 97c to 90c and the cores are in the high 70s/low 80s though it is pulling about 8 watts less atm.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 22, 2012)

It's nice to the pie split up differently tonight, congrats to all! 
Mmm, my piece is smaller but it still tastes good


----------



## hat (Nov 22, 2012)

Dunno if anyone noticed my points being down... the 920 was out of commission for a while. One of my sticks of memory blew up, so I did what any sane person would do, bought the cheapest 3x2 kit on newegg and overclocked it to 1600. 

It's running at 10-10-10-30-128-1t 1.5v. Couldn't get it to run 9-9-9-24 for shit, even up to 1.65v.


----------



## Norton (Nov 22, 2012)

manofthem said:


> It's nice to the pie split up differently tonight, congrats to all!
> Mmm, my piece is smaller but it still tastes good



You got the cement flavored pie!  But you're right it's hard to argue against a nice slice of Pie no matter what flavor  



hat said:


> Dunno if anyone noticed my points being down... the 920 was out of commission for a while. One of my sticks of memory blew up, so I did what any sane person would do, bought the cheapest 3x2 kit on newegg and overclocked it to 1600.
> 
> It's running at 10-10-10-30-128-1t 1.5v. Couldn't get it to run 9-9-9-24 for shit, even up to 1.65v.



You have been having issues with that rig for a while no? Do you think it was the memory all along?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 22, 2012)

Looks like cores are going to reign for awhile. Norton and I are topping the chart. Think I will crank up another rig for awhile.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 22, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Looks like cores are going to reign for awhile. Norton and I are topping the chart. Think I will crank up another rig for awhile.



 yea I think the pie chart is going to change a lot in the next few days.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 22, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> yea I think the pie chart is going to change a lot in the next few days.



That's for sure, I'm already out and sitting down at 15 currently, and who knows if i'll hold onto that   I want my pie back! 



ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Looks like cores are going to reign for awhile. Norton and I are topping the chart. Think I will crank up another rig for awhile.



You guys deserve it!


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 22, 2012)

manofthem said:


> That's for sure, I'm already out and sitting down at 15 currently, and who knows if i'll hold onto that  I want my pie back!



Yea I hear ya brother! 
I am actually moving back up in the stats.......For now anyway.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 22, 2012)

It's great to see you guys doing a bit more in the face of difficulty!  Remember, CPU work is valuable too--there are many great projects to support!

Keep on crunching!


----------



## Norton (Nov 23, 2012)

*Time for Pie!....* 





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Here's to #2 in the 8th B-Day Challenge!!!* 





*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *-


----------



## manofthem (Nov 23, 2012)

Wow, super job Norton! King of the pie!!!   t_ski had it for too long


----------



## Norton (Nov 23, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Wow, super job Norton! King of the pie!!!   t_ski had it for too long



Except that today I would have preferred cement pie with the same points


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 23, 2012)

Great job guys


----------



## manofthem (Nov 23, 2012)

Norton said:


> Except that today I would have preferred cement pie with the same points



All will be well when the GPU WUs kick back in.  Personally I'm in much anticipation, as I really do miss the taste of sweet pie.  I tried some Dutch Apple Pie tonight to make up for it, but it just wasn't the same


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 23, 2012)

Good job everyone. Looks like CPUs are dominating again, and hopefully I can get a few more on board in the next few days. Reinstalling BOINC on my 3770K desktop after my SSD blew up today, and I think I have a stable OC at 4.4GHz.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 23, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Good job everyone. Looks like CPUs are dominating again, and hopefully I can get a few more on board in the next few days. Reinstalling BOINC on my 3770K desktop after my SSD blew up today, and I think I have a stable OC at 4.4GHz.



I always thought Corsair made decent ssds, but after mine went and now yours, I'm rethinking.  Maybe it's time for you to get a Samsung!  I've been loving mine for sure, never any issues 
I hope you get it back working soon, matching a nice ssd with a nice cpu OC


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 23, 2012)

I know, I already miss my SSD instantly loading everything. Now I boot up my computer and watch my desktop icons slowly appear on the screen.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 23, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> I know, I already miss my SSD instantly loading everything. Now I boot up my computer and watch my desktop icons slowly appear on the screen.



Haha, man I can relate to that!  you have our sympathies 
When the GPU WUs come back in, i'll be on my hdd with Win 7, an old slow garage drive that makes a whole lot of noise lol


----------



## hat (Nov 23, 2012)

Norton said:


> You have been having issues with that rig for a while no? Do you think it was the memory all along?



First I had a triple channel OCZ kit that something was wrong with, then I got those Crucial Ballistix Sport, and they worked nice until one of the sticks died (I wonder if one of the sticks was dying as soon as I got it, I did have some issues with it until I switched to 2T command rate, then it just got worse). Now this cheap Kingston kit seems to be working well even though overclocked, hopefully it lasts.

Kingston 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 133...


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 23, 2012)

Man, it's been a little while since I've been on the pie, never this much of it though. Mmmmm. Pie, I had lots of kinds of pies yesterday.  I think there might be a special milestone for me today as well.  It just kind of shows that I don't rely on much GPU power to get crunching done. I also just swapped my profile to high output, so we will see what that does for me.

I think yesterday everyone should have had a slice of pie.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 23, 2012)

Did they stop the GPU work units? I haven't been paying attention over the past couple days, and just noticed this morning that my scores and results returned have dropped way off, but my run time has remained about the same. It looks like only my CPU's are crunching.


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 23, 2012)

There will be new GPU WUs within a few days.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 23, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Wow, super job Norton! King of the pie!!!   t_ski had it for too long


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 23, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> There will be new GPU WUs within a few days.



...but until then I will bask in the glory of my CPU crunchers, which is something like 75-80% from my i7 3820. It's a pretty good cruncher all things considered.


----------



## Norton (Nov 23, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> ...but until then I will bask in the glory of my CPU crunchers, which is something like 75-80% from my i7 3820. It's a pretty good cruncher all things considered.



and you have some more crunching power due to go in the mail on Saturday


----------



## Norton (Nov 24, 2012)

*Time for Pie!....* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Some Hot Coffey Today!!!* 





*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *-


----------



## t_ski (Nov 24, 2012)

Ooooh, cement pie!  Mmmmm....


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm glad to see that you guys have successfully pushed me out of the pie 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 24, 2012)

Great job guys.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 24, 2012)

By the way guys, I'm back up with the new install of Windows on my new SSD.  Things and running great and rig is stable so far.  Will keep everyone posted.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 25, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> By the way guys, I'm back up with the new install of Windows on my new SSD.  Things and running great and rig is stable so far.  Will keep everyone posted.



Cool man, great to hear you got your rig running again.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 25, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Cool man, great to hear you got your rig running again.



Yep, so far nothing weird or glitchy nor crashes.  Hoping it stays that way so I can try to overclock again.


----------



## Norton (Nov 25, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yep, so far nothing weird or glitchy nor crashes.  Hoping it stays that way so I can try to overclock again.



How's the FX build going?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 25, 2012)

Norton said:


> How's the FX build going?



Need to pick up the case from my moms house now that this rig is running again.  Hopefully start on it tomorrow when I grab the case.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 25, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Need to pick up the case from my moms house now that this rig is running again.  Hopefully start on it tomorrow when I grab the case.



Sounds like a fun way to spend the rest of the weekend


----------



## Norton (Nov 25, 2012)

*Time for Pie!....* 





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Welcome Back HCC GPU WU's!!!* 





*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *-


----------



## manofthem (Nov 25, 2012)

Someone said GPU WU's and that's why I'm back, finally!   It's been too long, boys....
 Good work everyone!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 25, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Sounds like a fun way to spend the rest of the weekend


Indeed 


Norton said:


> *Time for Pie!....*
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121124/Top 10 112412.jpg
> *Are you in our Top 20?*
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121124/top 20 112412.jpg
> ...



GPU WU's came just in time too, was starting to get too cold in here at night.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 25, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> GPU WU's came just in time too, was starting to get too cold in here at night.



It gets cold in Miami? 

I too welcome the GPU WUs and my 7950 warming my room (my 3770K is too damn efficient) although no more bright green pie for me with all my CPUs.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 25, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> It gets cold in Miami?



Cold is relative, I suppose.  I'm an hour north of him, and it's really cold to me, like 60ish F.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 25, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Cold is relative, I suppose.  I'm an hour north of him, and it's really cold to me, like 60ish F.



Ooh.  Damn.  That's harsh 

It's just under 35F here in NC and I love it!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 25, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Ooh.  Damn.  That's harsh
> 
> It's just under 35F here in NC and I love it!



See that's not cold... that's freezing!  The only good thing about the cold is to open the windows and enjoy the air, but my wife doesn't want to do that because the baby will get sick  
I wish I could and get some nice fresh cold air into my pc while it crunches away, get those gpus into the low 30's


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 25, 2012)

manofthem said:


> See that's not cold... that's freezing!  The only good thing about the cold is to open the windows and enjoy the air, but my wife doesn't want to do that because the baby will get sick
> I wish I could and get some nice fresh cold air into my pc while it crunches away, get those gpus into the low 30's



Get some longer tubes and stick the radiator outside.


----------



## HammerON (Nov 25, 2012)

manofthem said:


> See that's not cold... that's freezing!  The only good thing about the cold is to open the windows and enjoy the air, but my wife doesn't want to do that because the baby will get sick
> I wish I could and get some nice fresh air into my pc while it crunches away, get those gpus into the low 30's



It is 6 degrees F right now (7:35) and going to get below zero soon


----------



## manofthem (Nov 25, 2012)

HammerON said:


> It is 6 degrees F right now (7:35) and going to get below zero soon



Wow, that's freezing, below freezing!  (makes sense way up in Alaska)  At least it must be good for crunching, I'd assume....

I couldn't imagine living in that kind of cold.  you deserve


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 25, 2012)

Didn't notice you were so close to me manofthem.  Pretty cool   But yeah not super cold but it gets cold.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 25, 2012)

It's right about 30f here right now. Still warm to me though.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 25, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> It's right about 30f here right now. Still warm to me though.



That's pretty cold for me


----------



## Bow (Nov 25, 2012)

27 here and we have snow.
http://www.weather.com/weather/right-now/South+Colton+NY+13687


----------



## t_ski (Nov 25, 2012)

Just a warning for some of you: if you try to pop a window open to let the cold in, it will also let dry air in, which will increase the likelyhood of static discharges.  I think that's how I fried the P45 board I was going to use


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 25, 2012)

Yikes, that's a real bummer bro


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 25, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Just a warning for some of you: if you try to pop a window open to let the cold in, it will also let dry air in, which will increase the likelyhood of static discharges.  I think that's how I fried the P45 board I was going to use



I hear you, I had a blanket on me with the window open and I went downstairs and when I took the blanket off of me you could hear the static. It's the season to be careful. Look on the bright side. Granted if I'm going to have the window open I really prefer low humidity.

** Aquinus' 2500th post! Doesn't he have anything better to do? **


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 25, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Just a warning for some of you: if you try to pop a window open to let the cold in, it will also let dry air in, which will increase the likelyhood of static discharges.  I think that's how I fried the P45 board I was going to use



Ooh, sorry to hear about that.

I actually have my own system--I'm bothered by dry air, so I have, at all times, a bowl of water sitting out on the windowsill.  It evaporates fast enough to keep the humidity pleasant


----------



## t_ski (Nov 25, 2012)

It was a free board so I'm not too upset, but it was something I should have been more careful about


----------



## Norton (Nov 26, 2012)

*Time for Pie!....* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Welcome Back GPU Pie Eater's!!!* 





*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *-


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 26, 2012)

Glad to be back in the top-10 

Watch out guys--I'm coming for ya!


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 26, 2012)

Yay pie.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 26, 2012)

Pie is always welcomed, and it's a pleasure to once again share pie with you fellas


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 26, 2012)

Well if nothing comes up, tomorrow when I get home from work I'll be starting to put the 3rd cruncher together.  We'll see how that goes and see if that may give me enough of a push to enter the top 20 again even with the GPU WU's around.


----------



## catnipkiller (Nov 26, 2012)

The 7770 puts me back in the top 30!!!


----------



## HammerON (Nov 26, 2012)

Ordering another 7770


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 26, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well if nothing comes up, tomorrow when I get home from work I'll be starting to put the 3rd cruncher together.  We'll see how that goes and see if that may give me enough of a push to enter the top 20 again even with the GPU WU's around.





catnipkiller said:


> The 7770 puts me back in the top 30!!!





HammerON said:


> Ordering another 7770



Seriously impressed with all of you!


----------



## Norton (Nov 27, 2012)

*Time for Pie!....* 





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Here's A Monday Coffey Break!!!* 





*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *-


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 27, 2012)

Great job guy's


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 27, 2012)

Woot....this new GPU is doing well


----------



## manofthem (Nov 27, 2012)

Enjoying pie is a beautiful thing, but it seems that everyone is upping their game, which means I need to start too. Congrats all!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 27, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Seriously impressed with all of you!



Well I didn't get home till now and I'm beat.  I did pick up the case.  If I have some energy left I might at least drop the motherboard in or something, if not I'll do it all tomorrow after work.  It's getting closer, almost there!


----------



## dhoshaw (Nov 27, 2012)

Those GPU WU's are really hot stuff; my PPD has increased 3-4x from just running 1 at a time. I managed to sneek into the top 30 list yesterday. When I get a minute I'll try to reconfigure to run 2 or more and see what that does.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 27, 2012)

dhoshaw said:


> Those GPU WU's are really hot stuff; my PPD has increased 3-4x from just running 1 at a time. I managed to sneek into the top 30 list yesterday. When I get a minute I'll try to reconfigure to run 2 or more and see what that does.



They're good stuff indeed.  With all of the GPUs I have, I expect my PPD to be ~7-8x what it would be without


----------



## manofthem (Nov 27, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> They're good stuff indeed.  With all of the GPUs I have, I expect my PPD to be ~7-8x what it would be without



You're spankin' it now, already high up in the charts, and it'll look even better come this evening!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 27, 2012)

manofthem said:


> You're spankin' it now, already high up in the charts, and it'll look even better come this evening!



Thanks 

I've already hit 100k for the day, and I expect to be #5 easy. We'll see if I can hit 150k in a few days


----------



## Norton (Nov 28, 2012)

*Time for Pie!....* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Another Hot Coffey Break!!!* 





*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *-


----------



## manofthem (Nov 28, 2012)

That's some good looking pie this fine evening!  ...and those eyes........


----------



## Norton (Nov 28, 2012)

manofthem said:


> That's some good looking pie this fine evening!  ...and those eyes........



I can haz no pie today 

If this works out I'll be back in there tomorrow 





8 gpu wu's with the 7870 (4 cpu ones too)- a little bit laggy but not too bad


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 28, 2012)

Hell yeah!  These cards are sweet! 
Good luck with your quest for pie Norton!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 28, 2012)

Norton said:


> I can haz no pie today
> 
> If this works out I'll be back in there tomorrow
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121127/gpu wu 8 plus 4.jpg
> ...



I knew the pie looked a little lonely tonight..... 

That's beast right there!  I hope it works well, and if it does, you're going to be getting some awesome pie looks like. 

My pc getting sluggish running a lot of WUs, cpu usage is way up there usually around 100


----------



## HammerON (Nov 28, 2012)

Got my second 7770 today. Going to install it later tonight. If all works well then I might try to use the app profile thingy. Just have to figure out how to get it right for both 580's and 7770's....


----------



## manofthem (Nov 28, 2012)

HammerON said:


> Got my second 7770 today. Going to install it later tonight. If all works well then I might try to use the app profile thingy. Just have to figure out how to get it right for both 580's and 7770's....



I'm looking forward to hearing how it works out with both camps playing together.  Should be awesome though when it's going!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 28, 2012)

HammerON said:


> Got my second 7770 today. Going to install it later tonight. If all works well then I might try to use the app profile thingy. Just have to figure out how to get it right for both 580's and 7770's....



You just keep adding on the GPUs!  Do you have another rig--that might be easier?  If not, you'll probably need to follow the guide at XS to run two BOINC managers...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 28, 2012)

Well got the 3rd cruncher assembled, however the cables on the PSU are too short and I cannot leave it outside of a case because of the space.  I'll be ordering an extension by tomorrow or finding one locally.  Keep you'll posted.  Bummer man


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 28, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well got the 3rd cruncher assembled, however the cables on the PSU are too short and I cannot leave it outside of a case because of the space.  I'll be ordering an extension by tomorrow or finding one locally.  Keep you'll posted.  Bummer man



You know, I warned you about that... I could have send you a different PSU


----------



## HammerON (Nov 28, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> You just keep adding on the GPUs!  Do you have another rig--that might be easier?  If not, you'll probably need to follow the guide at XS to run two BOINC managers...



I am thinking of building a second rig for the 7770's. Don't think the wife will approve though
I am waiting until Haswell to update my current rig...


----------



## t_ski (Nov 29, 2012)

HammerON said:


> I am thinking of building a second rig for the 7770's. Don't think the wife will approve though
> I am waiting until Haswell to update my current rig...



Just noticed that you're a few days away from getting yourself a piece of the big pie


----------



## Norton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Time for Pie!....* 





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Something Oh So Cute Today!!!* 





*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *-


----------



## HammerON (Nov 29, 2012)

Just bought a i7 2700 for a good price...
Now I need to get a Motherboard, PSU and some RAM.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 29, 2012)

HammerON said:


> Just bought a i7 2700 for a good price...
> Now I need to get a Motherboard, PSU and some RAM.



That will be an awesome chip for dual 7770's


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 29, 2012)

Great job guys. Hell I am surprised I hit 20k the way my numbers have been going today.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 29, 2012)

Back to the PIE!! I am probably going to let this go all night! YEA!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 29, 2012)

HammerON said:


> Just bought a i7 2700 for a good price...
> Now I need to get a Motherboard, PSU and some RAM.



Awesome! 
Just a 2700, or a 2700k?  I sure love mine--4.4GHz easy on a $20 cooler 

Seeing 150k in a single day is pretty awesome


----------



## HammerON (Nov 29, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Awesome!
> Just a 2700, or a 2700k?  I sure love mine--4.4GHz easy on a $20 cooler
> 
> Seeing 150k in a single day is pretty awesome



Sorry - it's a 2700K


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 29, 2012)

HammerON said:


> Sorry - it's a 2700K



That's an awesome CPU to build a new system around 

What other parts are you looking to use?


----------



## manofthem (Nov 29, 2012)

Amazing day!  I lost my #2 spot to KieX, which is something I can definitely live with, and the top 6 have over 100K pts!  Very awesome! 
  



HammerON said:


> Just bought a i7 2700 for a good price...
> Now I need to get a Motherboard, PSU and some RAM.



Congrats, i see that FS thread now locked; very great buy there!!!


----------



## HammerON (Nov 29, 2012)

Also got these from the seller for a really good deal:
Crucial Ballistix Tactical Tracer 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866


----------



## t_ski (Nov 29, 2012)

HammerON said:


> Also got these from the seller for a really good deal:
> Crucial Ballistix Tactical Tracer 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866



Now you just need a board.  I saw a deal at NewEgg last week on an MSI for something crazy like $60 AR.

EDIT: Actually, they have it again, and it's $50 AR:

MSI Z68A-G43 (G3) LGA 1155 Intel Z68 SATA 6Gb/s US...

It's not Z77, but the 2700K would do fine on this board, as well an IB CPU.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 29, 2012)

Just checked after leaving the cards running all night and I got almost 26K already and its not even 8:30AM yet!!


----------



## HammerON (Nov 29, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Now you just need a board.  I saw a deal at NewEgg last week on an MSI for something crazy like $60 AR.
> 
> EDIT: Actually, they have it again, and it's $50 AR:
> 
> ...



That is an amazing deal! However I would like a board with 3 (or even 4) PCI Express slots (for some strange reason)


----------



## dhoshaw (Nov 29, 2012)

Tried to clone a new boot drive for my wife's laptop and my cruncher raid 1 boot drive got toasted. One drive is now unpartitionable and the other has errors. Fortunately, I can still boot off the disk with errors so that I can still crunch. Had to go out and buy a new drive today. Guess I'm going to be doing clean Windows installs on both the new i7 3770k build I'm upgrading to and the transplanted q9550 system that is being replaced. There goes a lot of hours!


----------



## KieX (Nov 29, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Amazing day!  I lost my #2 spot to KieX, which is something I can definitely live with, and the top 6 have over 100K pts!  Very awesome!



mstenholm was getting larger and larger in my rear view mirror so I engaged some NOS. but even with that nice boost t_ski is just on a different level

I do love some friendly competition


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 29, 2012)

HammerON said:


> Just bought a i7 2700 for a good price...
> Now I need to get a Motherboard, PSU and some RAM.



Yea, you got a smoking deal on that 2700K chip Hammer!!! that was an awesome score man. 




t_ski said:


> Now you just need a board.  I saw a deal at NewEgg last week on an MSI for something crazy like $60 AR.
> 
> EDIT: Actually, they have it again, and it's $50 AR:
> 
> ...




That is a good deal, but there are many mixed reviews on that specific board. Both online and through the egg.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 29, 2012)

KieX said:


> mstenholm was getting larger and larger in my rear view mirror so I engaged some NOS. but even with that nice boost t_ski is just on a different level
> 
> I do love some friendly competition



So do I but yet another 7950 !  I will soon be a distant dot in your mirror


----------



## HammerON (Nov 30, 2012)

I wondered why my points were low today. Got home from work and found that I had shut down BOINC to play BF3 late last night. I got a little drunk and was up until 3am getting up to work at 6am. Stupid me


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 30, 2012)

HammerON said:


> I wondered why my points were low today. Got home from work and found that I had shut down BOINC to play BF3 late last night. I got a little drunk and was up until 3am getting up to work at 6am. Stupid me



I did the same thing the other night but did it on both gpu crunchers.


----------



## Norton (Nov 30, 2012)

*Time for Pie!....* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Just A Question?* 





*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *-


----------



## manofthem (Nov 30, 2012)

That's a sexy pie!   I guess I need to get used this #3 spot, as i don't have any more to throw at it   All is well though, Congrats guys!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 30, 2012)

HammerON said:


> I wondered why my points were low today. Got home from work and found that I had shut down BOINC to play BF3 late last night. I got a little drunk and was up until 3am getting up to work at 6am. Stupid me


We all forget things from time-to-time--at least you remembered it now 


manofthem said:


> That's a sexy pie!   I guess I need to get used this #3 spot, as i don't have any more to throw at it   All is well though, Congrats guys!



Oh, poor you, just #3 

I'm astonished to see I hit over 160k


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 30, 2012)

Great job fellow pie eaters.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 30, 2012)

HammerON said:


> That is an amazing deal! However I would like a board with 3 (or even 4) PCI Express slots (for some strange reason)



Trying to throw as many 7770's as you can at it?


----------



## manofthem (Nov 30, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> We all forget things from time-to-time--at least you remembered it now
> 
> 
> Oh, poor you, just #3
> ...



160k is sweet!  Good job, those rigs are paying off!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 30, 2012)

manofthem said:


> 160k is sweet!  Good job, those rigs are paying off!!!



Thanks! 

I guess when I'm running now 13 systems 24/7 I should get good results from them 

Your GPUs are continuing to kick ass!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 30, 2012)

HammerON said:


> I wondered why my points were low today. Got home from work and found that I had shut down BOINC to play BF3 late last night. I got a little drunk and was up until 3am getting up to work at 6am. Stupid me



Why don't you set it as an exception in BOINC?  I do that with COD: MW3.  stops automatically and restarts automatically when I'm done playing.


----------



## HammerON (Nov 30, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Trying to throw as many 7770's as you can at it?


Yep



Chicken Patty said:


> Why don't you set it as an exception in BOINC?  I do that with COD: MW3.  stops automatically and restarts automatically when I'm done playing.


Never thought of that... 
Thanks Captain


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 30, 2012)

52K for me thats a all time record. I have left them on all night last night as well! I wonder if I oced would I get more PPD out of the cards?


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 30, 2012)

WOW! I didn't even get pie.. lol Great job everyone! Good to see new pie eaters!  Keep up the good work guys!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 30, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> WOW! I didn't even get pie.. lol Great job everyone! Good to see new pie eaters!  Keep up the good work guys!



Didn't you have something special planned to stay in the top-10?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 30, 2012)

Glad I could help hammeron


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 30, 2012)

Just lost my spot at number 5.

I think this will help me hold my place at six place.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 30, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> Just lost my spot at number 5.
> 
> I think this will help me hold my place at six place.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121130/newtoys.png


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 30, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> Just lost my spot at number 5.
> 
> I think this will help me hold my place at six place.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121130/newtoys.png



With that you should sail well past #6 (in terms of daily PPD).  I'm getting just shy of 100k PPD with my triple HD7770 rig


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 30, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> Just lost my spot at number 5.
> 
> I think this will help me hold my place at six place.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121130/newtoys.png



I roll over and give it back to you 

Edit: would that be 7x7770 in all?


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 30, 2012)

@ mstenholm.  5 X 7770's and one 6990.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 30, 2012)

^mjmike still more fire power then me.....looking around to find a free PCIe....wife got one..hmm. I give you a head start


----------



## Norton (Nov 30, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> Just lost my spot at number 5.
> 
> I think this will help me hold my place at six place.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121130/newtoys.png



Don't forget you still have some other competition between where you are and a spot on the Pie


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 1, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> Just lost my spot at number 5.
> 
> I think this will help me hold my place at six place.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121130/newtoys.png



Well, that escalated quickly!


----------



## HammerON (Dec 1, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> Just lost my spot at number 5.
> 
> I think this will help me hold my place at six place.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121130/newtoys.png



I hate you
JK - You should see a nice bump in your PPD


----------



## Norton (Dec 1, 2012)

*Time for Pie!....* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*A Hot Coffey Break Today!!!* 






*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *-


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 1, 2012)

Good job all! 
Mike, with those new HD7770s I expect to see some fierce competition from you soon!


----------



## manofthem (Dec 1, 2012)

That is some nice pie and a pleasure to share 
Top 6 over 100k and I bet there will be more in that range soon 
Aweomse


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 1, 2012)

manofthem said:


> That is some nice pie and a pleasure to share
> Top 6 over 100k and I bet there will be more in that range soon
> Aweomse



Now to get the top-6 over 150k PPD.  I'm game for that  

Unfortunately, I'm rather limited in what I can do at this point--I'm going to add maybe two more of the HPs and my i3 and probably that's it.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 1, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Now to get the top-6 over 150k PPD.  I'm game for that
> 
> Unfortunately, I'm rather limited in what I can do at this point--I'm going to add maybe two more of the HPs and my i3 and probably that's it.



Feel good though, you are doing an awesome job.  As for me, i'm still dreaming about adding in another rig, but it's not looking for yet


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 1, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Feel good though, you are doing an awesome job.  As for me, i'm still dreaming about adding in another rig, but it's not looking for yet



Why thank you.  Given the consistent heat output and space used by the rigs, I'd hope it would be doing a lot.  A consistent 160k would be cool, although we'll see how that will work out--I'm thinking of switching the GTX460s back to FAH.  Basically, I'd need another dozen HPs to make up for them--which isn't happening.  Not by a long shot


----------



## Norton (Dec 2, 2012)

*Time for Pie!....* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*and Everybody gets Cake!!!* 






*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *-


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 2, 2012)

Great job fellow pie eaters.


----------



## Daimus (Dec 2, 2012)

Norton said:


> and Everybody gets Cake!!!



I'd prefer girl, but cake is also nice


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 2, 2012)

Daimus said:


> I'd prefer girl, but cake is also nice



Yeah we don't need a American Pie remake here. 



Stinger you be creeping right up on the top 10 bro.


----------



## Norton (Dec 3, 2012)

*Time for Pie!....* 





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*We're in 21st Place in the WCG Stats Today!!!* 




We've overtaken Team Canada.... Team China is next! 




*Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *-


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 3, 2012)

Awesome--so close to the top-20 in the world! 

t_ski--is something wrong?  There's no way I should be #4


----------



## t_ski (Dec 3, 2012)

Too many things going on, issues with my rig and growing tired of its noise, so I shut the main rig down.  Just crunching on the second PC (3570K and 2 x 7770's) for now.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 3, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Too many things going on, issues with my rig and growing tired of its noise, so I shut the main rig down.  Just crunching on the second PC (3570K and 2 x 7770's) for now.



I can understand--the heat and noise gets tiresome eventually.

But it would be a pleasure to have your HD7970s crunching again in the future


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 3, 2012)

Great job guys 

And congrats to Stinger as he is moving on up and may find himself a top 10 spot.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 3, 2012)

I guess t_ski's rig being down explains why we are low in our numbers. I mean, he's still rocking well 
It's all good though, we can only do what we can do.


----------



## Norton (Dec 3, 2012)

manofthem said:


> I guess t_ski's rig being down explains why we are low in our numbers. I mean, he's still rocking well
> It's all good though, we can only do what we can do.



t_ski and that rig put up one for the record books- I don't think there are many rigs that can generate 6.5 million points in just under 28 days


----------



## dhoshaw (Dec 3, 2012)

Boy, it's been soooo long since I hit the top 20 that I can't remember the last time. I also got my 5th star.


----------



## Norton (Dec 4, 2012)

As Buck would normally say.... I'll be coming for a piece of that Pie- *Prepare Yourselves! * 

My teeth are starting to hurt from crunching on cement Pie the last few days so I'll be coming to get a tastier slice starting tonight


----------



## Norton (Dec 4, 2012)

*Time for Pie!....* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Mondays need Coffey!!!* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 4, 2012)

This whole lemon pie thing is pretty cool


----------



## manofthem (Dec 4, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> This whole lemon pie thing is pretty cool



[singing] 
You got the lemon and I got the lime, 
Another day crunched and it's time for pie!
[/singing] 

It's going well, good job all.  
In the next few days, I need to switch back to Win8 for a little bit to do some things that i don't have working on 7.  Though i'll be running on 8, my numbers will be down due to substantially less WUs running (1 compared to 10 ), so I will be relinquishing my pie spot


----------



## Norton (Dec 4, 2012)

manofthem said:


> [singing]
> You got the lemon and I got the lime,
> Another day crunched and it's time for pie!
> [/singing]
> ...



   I should be picking up another 20k ppd tomorrow with another 40k ppd coming soon after when I put the app_info file to work on my new cards so that'll help hold on until you switch back and/or get the app_info to work on Win8 

Santa (= wifey) got me a pair of 7770's as an early Xmas gift


----------



## manofthem (Dec 4, 2012)

Norton said:


> I should be picking up another 20k ppd tomorrow with another 40k ppd coming soon after when I put the app_info file to work on my new cards so that'll help hold on until you switch back and/or get the app_info to work on Win8
> 
> Santa (= wifey) got me a pair of 7770's as an early Xmas gift



Wow , what a wife!  Good woman, we can all appreciate that around here


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 4, 2012)

Norton said:


> I should be picking up another 20k ppd tomorrow with another 40k ppd coming soon after when I put the app_info file to work on my new cards so that'll help hold on until you switch back and/or get the app_info to work on Win8
> 
> Santa (= wifey) got me a pair of 7770's as an early Xmas gift



Awesome!  I expect to see some serious competition from you! 

When are you returning F150's systems?

Here's to hoping that they optimize more projects for our GPUs


----------



## Norton (Dec 4, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Awesome!  I expect to see some serious competition from you!
> 
> When are you returning F150's systems?
> 
> Here's to hoping that they optimize more projects for our GPUs



Agreed- or we'll all end up with some pretty nice Crossfire gaming rigs 

Talking with him now on them.. need to clear my schedule a bit and get over to that side of the state.

Told ya I wanted moar Pie!


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 4, 2012)

Norton said:


> Agreed- or we'll all end up with some pretty nice Crossfire gaming rigs
> 
> Talking with him now on them.. need to clear my schedule a bit and get over to that side of the state.
> 
> Told ya I wanted moar Pie!



Well, you will--my cards don't support Crossfire 

So you have to relinquish them? 
At least they've been amazing while they've lasted... 

Good luck with your pie quest


----------



## Norton (Dec 4, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Well, you will--my cards don't support Crossfire
> 
> So you have to relinquish them?
> At least they've been amazing while they've lasted...
> ...



What was amazing was him letting me run them for the Team for the last 3 months so this-  should be this-


----------



## Daimus (Dec 4, 2012)

Norton said:


> Mondays need Coffey!!!


Mmm, Susann Coffey


Norton said:


> Santa (= wifey) got me a pair of 7770's as an early Xmas gift


Oh, dear Santa!


Norton said:


> we'll all end up with some pretty nice Crossfire gaming rigs


Indeed, can't wait for benching my 7870/7850 CF.


----------



## catnipkiller (Dec 4, 2012)

Still cant get the muti-Wu's on 1 gpu but that dont stop me from staying in top 30!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Dec 4, 2012)

Norton said:


> Santa (= wifey) got me a pair of 7770's as an early Xmas gift



I like your wife, she's cool.


----------



## Norton (Dec 5, 2012)

*Time for Pie!....* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Tech Support!!!* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Dec 5, 2012)

Not sure how I missed the pie when it was first posted; I actually came looking for it. 
Very nice pie!  It's good to see you in the top 10 t_ski 
You're really rocking it KieX, shweet


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 5, 2012)

Damn! So close to a sweet piece of pie.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 5, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Damn! So close to a sweet piece of pie.



Wow, pretty close indeed. I'll probably be dropping my piece later in the week when I switch over to my other system drive, so I look at it as an opportunity to share the piece


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 6, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Damn! So close to a sweet piece of pie.



Oh you will get there buddy I feel it.


----------



## Norton (Dec 6, 2012)

*Time for Pie!....* 





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Pie Makes Kitty Happy!!!* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 6, 2012)

Great work all! 

t_ski, it's good to see you doing 200k+ PPD again 
(even if it does mean that you're going to overtake me very soon now )


----------



## manofthem (Dec 6, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Great work all!
> 
> t_ski, it's good to see you doing 200k+ PPD again
> (even if it does mean that you're going to overtake me very soon now )



Amen to that, my #2 spot is going to be gone, gotta settle for blue. Blue is pretty, like blueberries and blu rays


----------



## t_ski (Dec 6, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Great work all!
> 
> t_ski, it's good to see you doing 200k+ PPD again
> (even if it does mean that you're going to overtake me very soon now )



The wife is out of town for a few days, so I have a little bit of extra time to try a few things differently.  I'm also shooting for another badge


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 6, 2012)

t_ski said:


> The wife is out of town for a few days, so I have a little bit of extra time to try a few things differently.  I'm also shooting for another badge



I go into bachelor mode when that happens and plant myself in front of a computer. I get to do all those things I wouldn't otherwise have time or the ability to do. Usually when the wife it out of town, there is a good bet she brought my daughter with her and as much as I love both of them, the occasional personal computer overload is greatly appreciated because it's rare that I will get over two hours of uninterrupted moments of my face being glued to a monitor unless I wake up really early in the morning. It kind of was something I did on a regular basis before I got married, so I miss it from time to time.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 6, 2012)

Yeah, about the only time I get that now is if I stay up late.  Even when she's gone, I'm pulling double-duty keeping the kids, house and dog taken care of.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 6, 2012)

t_ski said:


> The wife is out of town for a few days, so I have a little bit of extra time to try a few things differently.  I'm also shooting for another badge



Good luck on your badge! 

Ruby in HCC I assume?  Or Emerald?


----------



## t_ski (Dec 6, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Good luck on your badge!
> 
> Ruby in HCC I assume?  Or Emerald?



Actually, I already have the emerald in HCC, but I am 3 hours away for SN2S and a couple days away from a few others.  I have two Core i3's working on mostly CPU WU's (one is doing a single Nvidia GPU WU), so I'm hoping they come in soon.


----------



## Norton (Dec 7, 2012)

*Time for Pie!....* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*TPU REACHES WCG TOP 20!!!* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 7, 2012)

Congrats team


----------



## HammerON (Dec 7, 2012)

I would say that is nice achievement for our small team


----------



## manofthem (Dec 7, 2012)

I guess I need to get used to this cool-blue spot for a while, til I'm overtaken yet again 
Glad to see you back in action t_ski, great job KieX, and good work to all!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 7, 2012)

Norton said:


> *Time for Pie!....*
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121206/Top 10 120612.jpg
> *Are you in our Top 20?*
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121206/top 20 120612.jpg
> ...



Huge achievement for the team!  I think this deserves it's own thread!   I'll be making one soon


----------



## Norton (Dec 8, 2012)

*Time for Pie!....* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Some Hot Coffey Today!!!* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 8, 2012)

Congrats guys


----------



## manofthem (Dec 8, 2012)

Beautiful pie!  Good to see everyone cranking out some great points!


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 8, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Beautiful pie!  Good to see everyone cranking out some great points!



Indeed, good job on holding on top spot #3 

I'm quite content with my comfortable spot #5 (at least when everything is running)


----------



## Norton (Dec 8, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Indeed, good job on holding on top spot #3
> 
> I'm quite content with my comfortable spot #5 (at least when everything is running)



Your Pie flavor tastes better than mine 






My teeth hurt from crunching on cement Pie


----------



## manofthem (Dec 8, 2012)

Norton said:


> Your Pie flavor tastes better than mine
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121207/cinderblock.jpg
> 
> My teeth hurt from crunching on cement Pie



But you gotta admit, cement pie is better than no pie!


----------



## Norton (Dec 8, 2012)

manofthem said:


> But you gotta admit, *cement pie is better than no p*ie!



True statement is True.... 'nuff said


----------



## dhoshaw (Dec 8, 2012)

I need to win the lottery to buy some decent gpus; I'm going flat out but I can only eek out 35K per day.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 8, 2012)

I still have some in reserve as I am not pushing my rigs as hard as they could go, but hell flat out I may still have trouble hitting top 10. Competition has picked up to an intense battle.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 8, 2012)

Norton said:


> *Time for Pie!....*
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121207/Top 10 120712.jpg
> *Are you in our Top 20?*
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121207/top 20 120712.jpg
> ...



See Ion, I spooled up a little better yesterday


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 8, 2012)

Yeah you spooled up nicley Man and that present is on it's way to you.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 8, 2012)

t_ski said:


> See Ion, I spooled up a little better yesterday



Indeed, that's phenomenal.  Over a million points every three days  

Let's see if you can hit 400k PPD now


----------



## t_ski (Dec 8, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Yeah you spooled up nicley Man and that present is on it's way to you.



Thank you kindly, bud! 



[Ion] said:


> Indeed, that's phenomenal.  Over a million points every three days
> 
> Let's see if you can hit 400k PPD now



Give me a few days, lol


----------



## Norton (Dec 9, 2012)

*Time for Pie!....* 





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*We Have Reached Ludicrous Speed!!!* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## HammerON (Dec 9, 2012)

Norton said:


> *Time for Pie!....*
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121208/Top 10 120812.jpg
> *Are you in our Top 20?*
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121208/top 20 120812.jpg
> ...



One of my favorite movies of Mel Brooks


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 9, 2012)

HammerON said:


> One of my favorite movies of Mel Brooks



Yea its a toss up between that and Blazing Saddles.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 9, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Indeed, that's phenomenal.  Over a million points every three days
> 
> Let's see if you can hit 400k PPD now



Almost got there


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 9, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Almost got there



How is '' even remotely appropriate in this situation?


----------



## t_ski (Dec 9, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Almost got there





[Ion] said:


> How is '' even remotely appropriate in this situation?



OK, fixt


----------



## Norton (Dec 10, 2012)

*Time for Pie!....* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*A Chuck Norris Message!!!* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 10, 2012)

Impressive job my fellow crunchers!    

MStenholm, is everything OK?  Are you having issues with your system?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 10, 2012)

*100K minimum buy-in for pie? Deal me in!*


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 10, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> *100K minimum buy-in for pie? Deal me in!*
> 
> http://aswedetalksmovies.files.wordpress.com/2011/08/grand.jpg



96k, actually


----------



## manofthem (Dec 10, 2012)

Awesome work [Ion], almost best me out for #3 spot. 
I hope I don't run into more issues with lack of WUs.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 10, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Awesome work [Ion], almost best me out for #3 spot.
> I hope I don't run into more issues with lack of WUs.



Almost, I was ahead of you (barely) right before the last daily update.  I'm glad to put up some competition once in a while


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 10, 2012)

Geez, pie was never this hard to get before.  Keep it up team!


----------



## HammerON (Dec 10, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Geez, pie was never this hard to get before.  Keep it up team!



It is a good thing itsn't it
I hope I may get a small piece tomorrow. The new rig is kicking in with the three 7770's...
Don't know if it will be enough though


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 10, 2012)

HammerON said:


> It is a good thing itsn't it
> I hope I may get a small piece tomorrow. The new rig is kicking in with the three 7770's...
> Don't know if it will be enough though



Enough or not, that should give you a heck of a boost 

I should have my 3rd rig crunching by tomorrow.  Once I get past all this christmas shopping I'll see if I can purchase a few 7770's or something to add to the 2nd and 3rd rig.  Get some points up in this motha*#$**&Y!


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 10, 2012)

HammerON said:


> It is a good thing itsn't it
> I hope I may get a small piece tomorrow. The new rig is kicking in with the three 7770's...
> Don't know if it will be enough though


Well, that's an easy 100k BOINC PPD, so it would be about 8% of what we would need to close today's gap 


Chicken Patty said:


> Enough or not, that should give you a heck of a boost
> 
> I should have my 3rd rig crunching by tomorrow.  Once I get past all this christmas shopping I'll see if I can purchase a few 7770's or something to add to the 2nd and 3rd rig.  Get some points up in this motha*#$**&Y!



I'd be a bit uncomfortable purchasing some GPUs with just a month or two left--but your choice.  They sure do a wicked job, as t_ski has easily demonstrated.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 10, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Well, that's an easy 100k BOINC PPD, so it would be about 8% of what we would need to close today's gap
> 
> 
> I'd be a bit uncomfortable purchasing some GPUs with just a month or two left--but your choice.  They sure do a wicked job, as t_ski has easily demonstrated.



Meh, true.  Dammit!   Oh well I'll see when the moment comes.


----------



## Norton (Dec 11, 2012)

*Time for most of our Pie!....* 
*Note- FreeDC didn't post the final update this evening




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Some Sexy Hardware for You!!!* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Dec 11, 2012)

Norton said:


> Placeholder for Today's Pie
> 
> Apparently FreeDC hasn't posted the latest update yet   I'll give them another hour or so to see if they get it updated......



FreeDc will get it together or they will suffer wrath of the Mighty Norton


----------



## t_ski (Dec 11, 2012)

Norton said:


> *Note- FreeDC didn't post the final update this evening



I think that means I might have a bigger day than normal tomorrow


----------



## HammerON (Dec 11, 2012)

Yes you will


----------



## t_ski (Dec 11, 2012)

Lol

The first update foir today shows me as having almost as many point as yesterday's update


----------



## Norton (Dec 12, 2012)

*Time for (alternate) Pie!....* 
*Note- FreeDC didn't post the final update this evening- using BOINCstats data____________________________________________       *<<<< FreeDC 1-30 >>>>*
http://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/user/list/12/0/22175








*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*return of the.... Jedi Cats!!!* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 12, 2012)

Great job HammerON--that's more than a tiny piece of pie


----------



## Norton (Dec 12, 2012)

FreeDC may catch up shortly (Thanks KieX!)- will add that version to tonights post when available.

Will also add on any missing Stones 

EDIT- Both posts updated


----------



## Norton (Dec 13, 2012)

*Time for Pie!....* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Twelve more for 12/12/2012!!!* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## dhoshaw (Dec 13, 2012)

My hat is off to all of the 6 digit crunchers; they need a second row of stars on their badges.


----------



## Norton (Dec 14, 2012)

*Time for Pie!....* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Tis the Season!!!* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Dec 14, 2012)

Wow, a great night. All top 10 with over 100k, this is the high roller pie table 
Congrats to the pie eaters!


----------



## Norton (Dec 14, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Wow, a great night. All top 10 with over 100k, this is the high roller pie table
> Congrats to the pie eaters!



I want to haz Pie again  

Waiting on some parts so I can fire 2 of my rigs back up again.... should have at least one rig back up and running by the weekend. Over 100k ppd shortly afterward


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 14, 2012)

Norton said:


> I want to haz Pie again
> 
> Waiting on some parts so I can fire 2 of my rigs back up again.... should have at least one rig back up and running by the weekend. Over 100k ppd shortly afterward



Well, I won't be much of a contender after today--tomorrow I'll probably be down to ~120-130k and then just over 100k thereafter.  So that should help you a bit 

What rigs do you have offline right now?


----------



## Norton (Dec 14, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Well, I won't be much of a contender after today--tomorrow I'll probably be down to ~120-130k and then just over 100k thereafter.  So that should help you a bit
> 
> What rigs do you have offline right now?



One of the A880GZ rigs (FX-6100 went out to stinger, 1045T incoming) and the socket 1366 rig (waiting on the cpu's from KieX)

Want to swap the FX-8150/7770x2 rig over to the app_info file (8 gpu's) but don't want to short the other projects until I get another rig running for those


----------



## Norton (Dec 15, 2012)

*Time for Pie!....* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*A Hot Coffee Break for you!!!* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Dec 15, 2012)

Man I could use a hot coffee break right now 
I got bumped to #2 today so I'm feeling pretty good , thanks KieX for the spot temporarily. 

Also, awesome job HammerOn at #3 and of course the awesome lead by the T!


----------



## Norton (Dec 16, 2012)

*Time for Pie!....* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Some Sweet V8 horsepower!!!* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Dec 17, 2012)

*Time for Pie!....* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*How Cute!* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 17, 2012)

103k and no pie for me.
Great work team.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 17, 2012)

I can't believe I'm pulling 376K


----------



## manofthem (Dec 17, 2012)

What a sweet pie!  I'm sad to be knocked down to #4 

@HammerOn: are you running just the 2 7970s for those points?


----------



## HammerON (Dec 17, 2012)

manofthem said:


> What a sweet pie!  I'm sad to be knocked down to #4
> 
> @HammerOn: are you running just the 2 7970s for those points?



I am also running the i7 2700K with the three 7770's (three WU's each).


----------



## Norton (Dec 18, 2012)

*Time for Pie!....* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Monday= Hot Coffey Break!* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 18, 2012)

Norton, you're gaining on me again---this cannot be allowed to happen!


----------



## Norton (Dec 18, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Norton, you're gaining on me again---this cannot be allowed to happen!



Got a hex core rig 50% built that says reaching 11 million before me is going to be a challenge


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 18, 2012)

Norton said:


> Got a hex core rig 50% built that says reaching 11 million before me is going to be a challenge



Well, probably.  Although I am now all but guaranteed that I'll be getting $300 on Friday from a sale that I can then spend on a new GPU for the i3


----------



## Norton (Dec 19, 2012)

*Time for Pie!....* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Some Moar V8 horsepower!!!* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## HammerON (Dec 19, 2012)

That mustang is one of my dream cars


----------



## Norton (Dec 19, 2012)

HammerON said:


> That mustang is one of my dream cars



It's very nice but no Shaker hood :shadedshu


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 19, 2012)

So Norton, that race for eleven million--I just hope that you have more coming over the next few days or it won't be a very fair showing....


----------



## Norton (Dec 19, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> So Norton, that race for eleven million--I just hope that you have more coming over the next few days or it won't be a very fair showing....



Screenshot in about an hour


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 19, 2012)

HammerON said:


> That mustang is one of my dream cars



I hate the newer Mustangs. The older ones are very sleek looking, that is for sure. 



[Ion] said:


> So Norton, that race for eleven million--I just hope that you have more coming over the next few days or it won't be a very fair showing....





Norton said:


> Screenshot in about an hour



If only WCG knew how much competition they have within their own project. 

Duke it out! Moar points!


----------



## Norton (Dec 20, 2012)

*Time for Pie!....* 





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*500 Million Today!!!* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## HammerON (Dec 20, 2012)

So close to 300,000

Congrats to the team on reaching 500 Million


----------



## t_ski (Dec 20, 2012)

HammerON said:


> So close to 300,000
> 
> Congrats to the team on reaching 500 Million



You'll get there, then 300K won't be enough


----------



## HammerON (Dec 20, 2012)

Yeah that is the way it works isn't it


----------



## t_ski (Dec 20, 2012)

Yep, and Ion is egging me on for a 400K day


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 20, 2012)

HammerON said:


> So close to 300,000
> 
> Congrats to the team on reaching 500 Million


Indeed, you did a phenomenal job! 
I'd imagine that random variation would put you at 300k before too long 


t_ski said:


> Yep, and Ion is egging me on for a 400K day



You'll never get 400K if you take the HD7970s offline


----------



## manofthem (Dec 20, 2012)

All you guys and your additions to you crunching farms makes me envious . you guys are outputting some amazing numbers. 

@[Ion]: you're right about taking the 7970s out. When the gpu WUs cut off before, I was dropped way way down the line: no pie, barely top 20   I don't want that again!


----------



## t_ski (Dec 20, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> You'll never get 400K if you take the HD7970s offline



I'm not going to get 400K without another GPU to crunch WU's, and you know the story behind that one.


----------



## Norton (Dec 21, 2012)

*Time for Pie!....* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*A Hot Coffey Break for you!* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 21, 2012)

It looks like you got your 300k and more today HammerON!


----------



## HammerON (Dec 21, 2012)

Why yes I did


----------



## A novice (Dec 21, 2012)

Only just staying in the top ten, I hope I get what I want for Christmas


----------



## Norton (Dec 22, 2012)

A novice said:


> Only just staying in the top ten, I hope I get what I want for Christmas



I sent my letter to Santa thru express mail with a box of cookies and milk.... hope I'm on the "Nice" list


----------



## johnspack (Dec 22, 2012)

Dam..  I'm in the top 30!  And I just found out I'm using an outdated boinc client and 32bit at that...  going to reconfigure with the newer 64bit client.


----------



## Norton (Dec 22, 2012)

*Time for Pie!....* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*A message for the Mayan Apocalypse!* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 22, 2012)

Norton, it's good to see that you're finally gaining on me now.  The race to 11 million shall be exciting


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 22, 2012)

ummm My cruncher at work must have quit because I have fell off the list completely! Guess numbers will be down until next wednesday.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 22, 2012)

Wihoo back to #3!  Great pie tonight 
Oh, that's why.... t_ski dropped way down to give me a bump 

@Norton: the pic remind me of one Kreij posted the other day:


Kreij said:


>


----------



## Norton (Dec 22, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Wihoo back to #3!  Great pie tonight
> Oh, that's why.... t_ski dropped way down to give me a bump
> 
> @Norton: the pic remind me of one Kreij posted the other day:



 

FYI- I've gone to app_config and will be seeking a little more Pie 
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2807128&postcount=500

So far so good!


----------



## manofthem (Dec 22, 2012)

Norton said:


> FYI- I've gone to app_config and will be seeking a little more Pie
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2807128&postcount=500
> 
> So far so good!



I saw that earlier and I want to get into that, just didn't have a lot of time to read in depth or try it yet. Hopefully it's a step closer to get it working on Win8


----------



## Norton (Dec 22, 2012)

manofthem said:


> I saw that earlier and I want to get into that, just didn't have a lot of time to read in depth or try it yet. Hopefully it's a step closer to get it working on Win8



It should- the latest BOINC manager (7.0.42) from BOINCstats is what you need to use and that one is Win8 compatible AFAIK


----------



## Norton (Dec 23, 2012)

*Time for Pie!....* 





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Some Hot Coffey Today!* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Dec 23, 2012)

All Hail KieX for the 400k+ ppd!    
Awesome work


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 23, 2012)

Holy hell KieX!  

That's absolutely phenomenal!  Impressive work everyone!


----------



## KieX (Dec 23, 2012)

I have a CPU upgrade coming next week. The Intel Celeron I have is seriously hampering the output of my 7950, so I may get a further 55K out of it soon.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 23, 2012)

KieX said:


> I have a CPU upgrade coming next week. The Intel Celeron I have is seriously hampering the output of my 7950, so I may get a further 55K out of it soon.



Another i7?  I'm thinking I may swap the 2700k from you into the ITX rig for the HD7950 and then use the 2100 to power the GTX470s.  It would mean no OCing on either CPU, but should still give better performance overall.'

What all do you have running ATM?


----------



## KieX (Dec 23, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Another i7?  I'm thinking I may swap the 2700k from you into the ITX rig for the HD7950 and then use the 2100 to power the GTX470s.  It would mean no OCing on either CPU, but should still give better performance overall.'
> 
> What all do you have running ATM?



I would say it's not worth doing that change. The i3 already gets most of the power out of the 7950 (10WU) so the fast CPU might make more of a difference to the NV cards.

Running these once I get the upgrade:
i5 - 7950
i7 - 7950
SR-2 - 2x 7970's


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 23, 2012)

KieX said:


> I would say it's not worth doing that change. The i3 already gets most of the power out of the 7950 (10WU) so the fast CPU might make more of a difference to the NV cards.
> 
> Running these once I get the upgrade:
> i5 - 7950
> ...



Beautiful! 

You think I can do 10 WUs on an i3?  That seems like an awful lot for a dual-core CPU...


----------



## KieX (Dec 23, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> You think I can do 10 WUs on an i3?  That seems like an awful lot for a dual-core CPU...



It is dual with HT. It coped fine for me with 0.4/thread use (though my 7950 was running 1025/1475). You lose some time.. but output should still be 80K+. Test out increasing WU's till you find your sweetspot.


----------



## Norton (Dec 24, 2012)

*Time for Pie!....* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Oh, you better watch out.....* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 24, 2012)

It looks like you're really ramping up Norton--impressive!


----------



## manofthem (Dec 24, 2012)

Looks great!  
I think my numbers will be down tomorrow because I haven't been receiving new HCC tasks    Hopefully it'll be back to normal soon 

This might be a good time to finally do what i've needed to do for a while, switch back over to my other drive and take care of a few miscellaneous items


----------



## Norton (Dec 25, 2012)

*Time for Pie!....* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*The stockings were hung by the chimney with care* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Dec 25, 2012)

My numbers dropped down but the pie is sweet nonetheless!!!


----------



## Bow (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## [Ion] (Dec 25, 2012)

Wow, a really tight contest between KieX and MStenholm!  This can only be beneficial!


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 25, 2012)

We were both a bit down yesterday but KieX have a slight upper hand when it comes to GPU power (2x7970 + 2x7950 against my 2x7970 + 1x7950 + 2x7770).


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 25, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> We were both a bit down yesterday but KieX have a slight upper hand when it comes to GPU power (2x7970 + 2x7950 against my 2x7970 + 1x7950 + 2x7770).



Well, my opinion is that both of you have a damn impressive armada.  My hat is off to you gentlemen


----------



## Norton (Dec 26, 2012)

*Time for Pie!....* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Happy Holidays Team!!!* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 26, 2012)

'Tis a sad day indeed when I can manage #4 with just 130k 

But Merry Christmas TPU!


----------



## manofthem (Dec 26, 2012)

No pie for me  

Well I spent a lot of time today playing with the everything trying to get it working smoothly on windows 8, but sadly to no avail. Not only did I have a lot of downtime, but when it was working alright, it was single WU, thus my significantly decrease in ppd. Ive been looking around and trying to get it working, along with some help from Norton, so I hope to get it working some time soon. 

But at least there's are getting some fresh pie


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 26, 2012)

congrats guys


----------



## Norton (Dec 27, 2012)

*Time for Pie!....* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Time for a Hot Coffey Break!!!* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 27, 2012)

My numbers were a little low today. For some reason or another my tower was turned off when I woke up. I think the wife might have done it. I remember the days when no one dared to touch my computers. 

At least Norton's old 965 BE has been running 24/7 since I got it. I'm not pushing it too hard though, just 3.6Ghz. It's in the office at work, so I don't have too much time to play with it. 
BTW, Norton. That motherboard puts almost 1.5v through the 965 when the core voltage is set to auto at stock clocks.


----------



## Norton (Dec 27, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> My numbers were a little low today. For some reason or another my tower was turned off when I woke up. I think the wife might have done it. I remember the days when no one dared to touch my computers.
> 
> At least Norton's old 965 BE has been running 24/7 since I got it. I'm not pushing it too hard though, just 3.6Ghz. It's in the office at work, so I don't have too much time to play with it.
> BTW, Norton. *That motherboard puts almost 1.5v through the 965 when the core voltage is set to auto at stock clocks.*



 Damn! iirc it ran just fine @ 3.6Ghz w/1.4v and 2400 NB. I would set aside some time for a little tweaking. The good thing is that Xig cooler should keep it nice and cool regardless of the volts 

BTW- how did your friend like the rig that Mad Shot built?


----------



## t_ski (Dec 27, 2012)

Norton said:


> *Time for Pie!....*
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121226/Top 10 122612.jpg
> *Are you in our Top 20?*
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121226/top 20 122612.jpg
> ...



It's funny how I suddenly can hit #7 with only 88K


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 27, 2012)

Norton said:


> BTW- how did your friend like the rig that Mad Shot built?



Loved it. He threw his 6770 from his old (and dead) rig into it and it works great.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 27, 2012)

t_ski said:


> It's funny how I suddenly can hit #7 with only 88K



Indeed--and I'm still #5 even with only three of my crunchers going.  I think a lot of people have had to scale back over Christmas.

I think you should challenge MStenholm for at least a day or two


----------



## manofthem (Dec 27, 2012)

As for myself, my numbers have been low due to my stupid software issues; hardware is running well. I've been messing around _still_ in an attempt to get multi WUs working on Windows 8, but I have had no such fortune lately, thus my drastically low numbers 

But good work to everyone else holding down the fort!


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 27, 2012)

manofthem said:


> As for myself, my numbers have been low due to my stupid software issues; hardware is running well. I've been messing around _still_ in an attempt to get multi WUs working on Windows 8, but I have had no such fortune lately, thus my drastically low numbers
> 
> But good work to everyone else holding down the fort!



Same here, my 7950's potential is being wasted because I wish to continue using Windows 8. I don't know what is to blame and why it hasn't been fixed 2 moths after the OS was released.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 27, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> My numbers were a little low today. For some reason or another my tower was turned off when I woke up. I think the wife might have done it. I remember the days when no one dared to touch my computers.
> 
> At least Norton's old 965 BE has been running 24/7 since I got it. I'm not pushing it too hard though, just 3.6Ghz. It's in the office at work, so I don't have too much time to play with it.
> BTW, Norton. That motherboard puts almost 1.5v through the 965 when the core voltage is set to auto at stock clocks.



Also you may want to set the voltage manually as with some Amd boards, they will up the voltage to high levels when ocing when set to auto.


----------



## Norton (Dec 28, 2012)

*Time for Pie!....* 





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Sleepy Time!* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 28, 2012)

Great job pie eaters


----------



## manofthem (Dec 28, 2012)

Awesome, I grabbed a small sliver of pie tonight!!!  Yummy! and dang MStenholm (and KieX) you're rocking like nobody's business!


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 28, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Awesome, I grabbed a small sliver of pie tonight!!!  Yummy! and dang MStenholm (and KieX) you're rocking like nobody's business!



Yes I had a good day with all rigs running 100 %. This morning I woke up my 2x7970 taking a 3 hour break. I haven't figured out what happened yet - PC was on but BOINC was not running.


----------



## Norton (Dec 29, 2012)

*Time for Pie!....* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Puppies!!!* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 29, 2012)

Congrats all


----------



## manofthem (Dec 29, 2012)

I missed out my pie, probably because of all my down time 
But I'm coming back tomorrow for some pie!!!!


----------



## Norton (Dec 29, 2012)

manofthem said:


> I missed out my pie, probably because of all my down time
> But I'm coming back tomorrow for some pie!!!!



Got a fresh slice of Blueberry waiting for you.... come on up and grab it 

You may have to battle mjkmike for it though. It looks like he has his new rig built and spooling up


----------



## manofthem (Dec 29, 2012)

Norton said:


> Got a fresh slice of Blueberry waiting for you.... come on up and grab it
> 
> You may have to battle mjkmike for it though. It looks like he has his new rig built and spooling up



I'm up for a friendly competition, though it may take a few days to fully spool up


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 29, 2012)

My new rig has been a pain in the you know what.  Turns out the add on WI-FI/Bluetooth card is shit so rebuilt the rig without it and things are running fine.  As for competition just remember I am only doing one WU per card so if it gets bad I have a backup plan.

current crunchers:

  2600k with a 6990
  3930k with 2 7770's
  3930k with 3 7770's


----------



## manofthem (Dec 29, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> My new rig has been a pain in the you know what.  Turns out the add on WI-FI/Bluetooth card is shit so rebuilt the rig without it and things are running fine.  As for competition just remember I am only doing one WU per card so if it gets bad I have a backup plan.
> 
> current crunchers:
> 
> ...



I need more rigs


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 29, 2012)

manofthem said:


> I need more rigs



More rigs?

I have had more rigs than most.  They all go too friends on TPU or local.  It really is not a race but it is fun to be in the lead pack.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 29, 2012)

30K to get into the Top 20 today?  Hell yeah


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 29, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> My new rig has been a pain in the you know what.  Turns out the add on WI-FI/Bluetooth card is shit so rebuilt the rig without it and things are running fine.  As for competition just remember I am only doing one WU per card so if it gets bad I have a backup plan.
> 
> current crunchers:
> 
> ...


And a remarkable collection you have 
How well does the HD6990 do?  I'm quite familiar with the HD7770s at this point...


Chicken Patty said:


> 30K to get into the Top 20 today?  Hell yeah



And MStenholm doing nearly 3 million WCG PPD!


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 29, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> And MStenholm doing nearly 3 million WCG PPD!



I have two goals:
to be first on sign up date. Until recently it was unrealistic but now I'm 15 days away. He (Biker- of XtremeSystems) had a 15 M BOINC head start when I checked the first time which he got be running some insane HW (five or six dual Xeon X-serie rigs plus a number of hex cores). The second is just get the most of my HW and 3 M WGC PPD is in my reach. Just waiting for some colder weather


----------



## KieX (Dec 29, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> I have two goals:
> to be first on sign up date. Until recently it was unrealistic but now I'm 15 days away. He (Biker- of XtremeSystems) had a 15 M BOINC head start when I checked the first time which he got be running some insane HW (five or six dual Xeon X-serie rigs plus a number of hex cores). The second is just get the most of my HW and 3 M WGC PPD is in my reach. Just waiting for some colder weather



You could probably reach the top spot for your country's stats if you can keep up the pace until the end of the GPU WU. Once I can get my hardware problems sorted I'll give you some encouragement to get there by nibbling on your cherry pie.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 29, 2012)

KieX said:


> You could probably reach the top spot for your country's stats if you can keep up the pace until the end of the GPU WU. Once I can get my hardware problems sorted I'll give you some encouragement to get there by nibbling on your cherry pie.



The two people in front of me is not running their own HW - one is an Apple dealer and the other is "buying" points (Easynews) so they can't just upgrade with nice AMD GPUs. That said there is a long way to being #1 in Denmark, at least May. I will slow down when temperatures are getting higher. Whom I kidding, I will reduce OC and let them run as long as there is GPU work. Third goal is hereby official 

Please nipple on my Cherry pie and keep me competitive, I expect nothing less from you


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 29, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> The two people in front of me is not running their own HW - one is an Apple dealer and the other is "buying" points (Easynews) so they can't just upgrade with nice AMD GPUs. That said there is a long way to being #1 in Denmark, at least May. I will slow down when temperatures are getting higher. Whom I kidding, I will reduce OC and let them run as long as there is GPU work. Third goal is hereby official
> 
> Please nipple on my Cherry pie and keep me competitive, I expect nothing less from you



A valiant goal 

In terms of points/day, I'm actually #1 in Sweden currently--but #1 has 170 million BOINC points.  So it will be a real challenge to overtake that any time soon 
But I did recently manage to become #1 on my sign-up date, which was cool


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 29, 2012)

Must feel good heh


----------



## Norton (Dec 30, 2012)

*Time for Pie!....* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*A Hot Coffey Break Today!!!* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## HammerON (Dec 30, 2012)

I need to get back home soon so I can steal some of that massive slice of pie from MStenholm


----------



## manofthem (Dec 30, 2012)

Good to be back up , I'm still coming for you Norton, maybe tomorrow  




HammerON said:


> I need to get back home soon so I can steal some of that massive slice of pie from MStenholm



We welcome that, lets share some pie


----------



## Norton (Dec 30, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Good to be back up , I'm still coming for you Norton, maybe tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'mon up-

Had a little piece of Key Lime today but all of the flavors are mighty tasty


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 30, 2012)

HammerON said:


> I need to get back home soon so I can steal some of that massive slice of pie from MStenholm



We could certainly use a bit more competition up at the top of the spectrum


----------



## HammerON (Dec 30, 2012)

I am getting anxious to get home and see what the hell happened...


----------



## Norton (Dec 31, 2012)

*Time for Pie!....* 





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*A little bit moar Coffey Break!* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Dec 31, 2012)

Wihoo, back in the top 3...... for now .  but I'll take what I can get


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 31, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Wihoo, back in the top 3...... for now .  but I'll take what I can get



You done well! 

Keep up the good work--and see if you can get #2


----------



## manofthem (Dec 31, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> You done well!
> 
> Keep up the good work--and see if you can get #2



Never know.... when I checked earlier, KieX's numbers were way down, so I just might be able to take #2 (if even for the night)


----------



## Norton (Jan 1, 2013)

*Time for Pie!....* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Happy New Year Team!!!* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Jan 1, 2013)

Boom, número dos!  Pie is good mmmm


----------



## HammerON (Jan 1, 2013)

Back up and running strong
Man am I in need of some sweet pie.....


----------



## manofthem (Jan 1, 2013)

HammerON said:


> Back up and running strong
> Man am I in need of some sweet pie.....



That's the thing, we are generous and love to share pie 
Come on and take some


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 1, 2013)

Great job pie eaters


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 1, 2013)

HammerON said:


> Back up and running strong
> Man am I in need of some sweet pie.....



I'm glad to hear that you've gotten things up and running again!  What had happened?

Enjoy your pie!


----------



## HammerON (Jan 2, 2013)

I actually have no idea. When I got home I checked and both computers where running and had Real Temp and Afterburner running, but BOINC had shutdown on both somehow
I know they both were running when I left...


----------



## Norton (Jan 2, 2013)

*Time for Pie!....* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Something Nice Today!!!* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 2, 2013)

Awesome--this new GPU is clearly giving impressive results!


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 2, 2013)

HammerON said:


> I actually have no idea. When I got home I checked and both computers where running and had Real Temp and Afterburner running, but BOINC had shutdown on both somehow
> I know they both were running when I left...



I have had the same experience on two rigs the past week..


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 2, 2013)

I had different issues a couple days ago. My rig is stable for everything stress test I can throw at it and BOINC runs great, but the moment I try playing SC2 with my voltages .025v lower than what they are now and it crashed every time, even though everything else is stable.


----------



## Norton (Jan 3, 2013)

*Time for Pie!....* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Something NiceR Today!!!* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Jan 3, 2013)

It's a great day when 240k+ points only gets you 4th  
 very good day


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 3, 2013)

Well done Norton at reclaiming the #5 pie spot!  

I'll beat you again one of these days


----------



## A novice (Jan 3, 2013)

I have been away for the holidays but everything is up and running again, I have ordered another 7850 I need more pie


----------



## Norton (Jan 4, 2013)

*Time for Pie!....* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Simply Awesome!!!* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 4, 2013)

Well done all, it's awesome to see four people over 200k!


----------



## manofthem (Jan 4, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Well done all, it's awesome to see four people over 200k!



It sure is, with 2 more almost there


----------



## Nordic (Jan 4, 2013)

Before:






After:
Lets see where I am next week now that I got multiple WU's going. I am thinking 10th-8th place.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 4, 2013)

Definitely somewhere in the top 10.


----------



## Norton (Jan 5, 2013)

*Time for Pie!....* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Kitty's are looking for our missing points!!!* 




*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 5, 2013)

It looks like everyone is down a good bit--were there issues w/ the WCG server today?


----------



## Norton (Jan 5, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> It looks like everyone is down a good bit--were there issues w/ the WCG server today?



There's a lot of pendings backing up in my case (+50 extra pages today) and the numbers are down similar for all of the Teams AFAIK....


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 5, 2013)

Norton said:


> There's a lot of pendings backing up in my case (+50 extra pages today) and the numbers are down similar for all of the Teams AFAIK....



+200 extra pages in my case. I got 446 as I write.


----------



## Norton (Jan 6, 2013)

*Time for Pie!....* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*A Hot Coffey Break Today!!!* 




*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jan 7, 2013)

*Time for Pie!....* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Meet Doom....* 




*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 7, 2013)

Impressive job everyone--there was fierce competition today! 

Norton, I'll beat you at some point--I promise


----------



## Nordic (Jan 7, 2013)

*Yes!!! I made it!*
At first I wondered why you guys have all these little cpu's going although they don't put out much compared to a gpu. I get it now.

I am so excited to get my watercooling stuff to OC like crazy and go further. That is only a 7970 and a 2500k, both modestly overclocked.


----------



## Norton (Jan 7, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Impressive job everyone--there was fierce competition today!
> 
> Norton, I'll beat you at some point--I promise



You have a good shot at it this week..... at least until Thursday 

@james888- great job man!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 7, 2013)

james888 said:


> *Yes!!! I made it!*
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130106/Top 10 010613.jpg
> 
> I am so excited to get my watercooling stuff to OC like crazy and go further. That is only a 7970 and a 2500k, both modestly overclocked.


And you did an amazing job! 


Norton said:


> You have a good shot at it this week..... at least until Thursday
> 
> @james888- great job man!



We'll see.  I have plans--many of them.  Perhaps another 70-80k PPD in plans


----------



## Nordic (Jan 7, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> And you did an amazing job!
> 
> 
> We'll see.  I have plans--many of them.  Perhaps another 70-80k PPD in plans



Amazing job.


----------



## t_ski (Jan 7, 2013)

Mstenholm's 567K is unbelivable!


----------



## dhoshaw (Jan 7, 2013)

Well, I've been bumped from the top 20 list and my numbers will be going down. I got laid off today, so I'm going to have to start watching the electricity bill.


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 7, 2013)

dhoshaw said:


> Well, I've been bumped from the top 20 list and my numbers will be going down. I got laid off today, so I'm going to have to start watching the electricity bill.



That's no good. Good luck with the upcoming job hunt. At least you can try and collect unemployment while you look for another job since you didn't get fired.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 7, 2013)

dhoshaw said:


> Well, I've been bumped from the top 20 list and my numbers will be going down. I got laid off today, so I'm going to have to start watching the electricity bill.



I'm really sorry to hear about that.  I wish you the best of luck in finding a new job ASAP!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 7, 2013)

dhoshaw said:


> Well, I've been bumped from the top 20 list and my numbers will be going down. I got laid off today, so I'm going to have to start watching the electricity bill.



Sorry to hear bro   Wish you the best of luck on getting another job and back on your feet.  Let us know if we can help in anyway.


----------



## Norton (Jan 8, 2013)

*Time for Pie!....* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Some Bunnies!!! * 




*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 8, 2013)

No idea how I managed nearly 240k again


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 8, 2013)

Kickass job Ion! and Kickass job to all the pie eaters!


----------



## Norton (Jan 8, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> No idea how I managed nearly 240k again



Sheer force of will, many cores, and dedication!  

and you promised to beat me!


----------



## manofthem (Jan 8, 2013)

Man #5 I feel so inadequate   I miss my #4 spot!

But it's a beautiful sight to be honest, a whole lot of high-pie-rollers


----------



## t_ski (Jan 8, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Man #5 I feel so inadequate   I miss my #4 spot!
> 
> But it's a beautiful sight to be honest, a whole lot of high-pie-rollers



And you barely missed it.  1/25 more WU's on the GPU's and #4 would have been all yours.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 8, 2013)

t_ski said:


> And you barely missed it.  1/25 more WU's on the GPU's and #4 would have been all yours.



Just missed it, and now to make it all worse, I forgot to resume my GPUs earlier after playing a game     Hours of wasted downtime.  I could have had #4


----------



## t_ski (Jan 8, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Hours of wasted downtime.  I could have had #4



That's OK - I found out that WCG won't accept results if the date and time are not correct.  You know, like if you reset the BIOS or something


----------



## Norton (Jan 8, 2013)

t_ski said:


> That's OK - I found out that WCG won't accept results if the date and time are not correct.  You know, like if you reset the BIOS or something



System time/date is lesson #2.... lesson #1 is the 7x point difference between BOINC and WCG points.


----------



## t_ski (Jan 8, 2013)

Norton said:


> System time/date is lesson #2....



NOW you tell me :shadedshu


----------



## Norton (Jan 9, 2013)

*Time for Pie!....* 





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Have a Hot Coffey Break!!!* 




*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 9, 2013)

Holy hell.  #4.  Well this is good fun 

Good job all, and t_ski it's great to see you back at full force again!


----------



## Nordic (Jan 9, 2013)

Game for a good portion of the day and I lose good amount of ppd.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 9, 2013)

james888 said:


> Game for a good portion of the day and I lose good amount of ppd.



Unfortunately so.  It's gotten to the point where I only game on my laptop so I don't lose any points


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 9, 2013)

And I am slacking today. I had one of my gpu rigs not even crunching since last night.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 9, 2013)

Great job pie eaters! and Kick ass job KieX! You pasted me today in overall pie!   I've held the top spot for quite awhile now, and it's awesome at our teams level of dedication! GoBuuku joined us not to long ago, and took top slice, but out of our regular members it's been awhile seens someone has pasted me in overall pie and you'll be passing him soon.  hold onto it while you can! There's been a lot of great members at the top of over all pie_* "A novice1", "Chicken Patty", "4x4n_TPU", "MetalRacer", "D.Law", "GREASEMONKEY", "Hammer ON", and "dustyshiv"*_(I think I named everyone)!


----------



## Norton (Jan 9, 2013)

Mindweaver said:


> Great job pie eaters! and Kick ass job KieX! You pasted me today in overall pie!   I've held the top spot for quite awhile now, and it's awesome at our teams level of dedication! GoBuuku joined us not to long ago, and took top slice, but out of our regular members it's been awhile seens someone has pasted me in overall pie and you'll be passing him soon.  hold onto it while you can! There's been a lot of great members at the top of over all pie_* "A novice1", "Chicken Patty", "4x4n_TPU", "MetalRacer", "D.Law", "GREASEMONKEY", "Hammer ON", and "dustyshiv"*_(I think I named everyone)!



Woot! 

I didn't notice I made it to the Big Pie til you just mentioned it


----------



## manofthem (Jan 9, 2013)

Man I'm low today, must have been because of that downtime yesterday 
Congrats to all you guys and awesome work Norton getting some big pie!!!


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 9, 2013)

Norton said:


> Woot!
> 
> I didn't notice I made it to the Big Pie til you just mentioned it



 Nice job buddy!  It's cool when Big Pie starts moving!


----------



## t_ski (Jan 9, 2013)

Norton said:


> Woot!
> 
> I didn't notice I made it to the Big Pie til you just mentioned it



Congrats, Bill!


----------



## Norton (Jan 9, 2013)

Mindweaver said:


> Nice job buddy!  It's cool when Big Pie starts moving!





t_ski said:


> Congrats, Bill!



I'll be there for a few days... at least until Ion and manofthem bump me out of there. 

That would be a temporary condition only


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 9, 2013)

Norton said:


> I'll be there for a few days... at least until Ion and manofthem bump me out of there.
> 
> That would be a temporary condition only



Oh yes, I intend to unseat you soon enough


----------



## manofthem (Jan 9, 2013)

Norton said:


> I'll be there for a few days... at least until Ion and manofthem bump me out of there.
> 
> That would be a temporary condition only




It feels good to have such worthy pie replacements  

And great work on #4 [Ion]!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 10, 2013)

manofthem said:


> It feels good to have such worthy pie replacements
> 
> And great work on #4 [Ion]!



Thanks!  I'm hoping that with the HD7930 added to fleet that I should be able to maintain somewhere around that most of the time


----------



## manofthem (Jan 10, 2013)

Where the deuce is the pie? I'm hungry


----------



## Norton (Jan 10, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Where the deuce is the pie? I'm hungry



Late tonight- no updates since this am :shadedshu

Will check again before I hit the sack tonight to see what is available.....


----------



## manofthem (Jan 10, 2013)

Norton said:


> Late tonight- no updates since this am :shadedshu
> 
> Will check again before I hit the sack tonight to see what is available.....



No worries .  I haven't been home to check anything


----------



## HammerON (Jan 10, 2013)

I noticed that Free-DC hasn't updated since this morning as well
This site gives some information about todays numbers:
http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/list/0/0/2592124/0
http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/list/12/0/2592124
Looks like we have a new member that has taken the top spot again:
Munkhtur w/ 101,757,661 BOINC points..

Okay, maybe there is something wierd with boincstats as it also shows that there is a spout23, a Pembo and Supremeoverlord in the top 20. It also has GoBuuku listed at 80,040,599 versus the 41,727,269 listed in Free-DC...


----------



## Norton (Jan 10, 2013)

*Time for Pie!....almost* :
** WCG seems to be having issues- these are FreeDC's latest results ** 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Looking for Our Results!!!* 




*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 10, 2013)

The BOINC event log stated that WCG was down for maintenance. Just saying.


----------



## Norton (Jan 11, 2013)

*Time for Pie!* 





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Blastoff!!!* 




*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 11, 2013)

Ahhh, you just barely sneaked by me at that last update.  We'll see how tomorrow goes


----------



## Norton (Jan 11, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Ahhh, you just barely sneaked by me at that last update.  We'll see how tomorrow goes



We'll see


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 11, 2013)

Norton said:


> We'll see



Two OCed Tahiti cards and the three HD7770s.  It will be an exciting competition 

Do you have the new HD7870 yet?


----------



## Norton (Jan 11, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Two OCed Tahiti cards and the three HD7770s.  It will be an exciting competition
> 
> Do you have the new HD7870 yet?



One of the new ones is in my sig already 

2x 7870's, 3x 7770's, and the 6870 (single wu) on my end


----------



## Norton (Jan 12, 2013)

*Time for Pie!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*A Hot Coffey Break!!!* 




*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jan 13, 2013)

*Time for Pie!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Puppy!!!* 




*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm glad to have left the top spots to make way for you guys with your crazy numbers, but now I feel so inadequate    I mean, my 256k ppd leaves me only #7?  You guys are pumping out some serious work!!!  

It's good to see so many increasing their work loads! .  


And in reference to the pic a few posts up, Natalie Portman is hot!!!!!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 13, 2013)

manofthem said:


> I'm glad to have left the top spots to make way for you guys with your crazy numbers, but now I feel so inadequate    I mean, my 256k ppd leaves me only #7?  You guys are pumping out some serious work!!!
> 
> It's good to see so many increasing their work loads! .
> 
> ...



Well, I'm sorry about your perceived inadequacies 

However, a quarter million PPD is still absolutely phenomenal--something to be very proud of!


----------



## manofthem (Jan 13, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Well, I'm sorry about your perceived inadequacies
> 
> However, a quarter million PPD is still absolutely phenomenal--something to be very proud of!



All is well and good, I can live with 200k+ ppd 

I'm really just jelly of all the additional rigs you guys have going, wish I could sling an extra rig or 3...


----------



## Norton (Jan 14, 2013)

*Time for Pie!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Pron!..... for some of us!!!* 




*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Jan 14, 2013)

We have pie, we have boost: we are set for a fine evening 
 great job to you top guys


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 14, 2013)

nice looks like a Dsm turbo upgrade kit. FTW


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 14, 2013)

Uhh, Norton, what is that?

It's great to see the fierce competition between MStenholm, t_ski, and HammerON!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 14, 2013)

Turbo upgrade kit for a DSM/EVO.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 14, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Turbo upgrade kit for a DSM/EVO.


Hmmm, let me guess who that is aimed for? LOL


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 14, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Hmmm, let me guess who that is aimed for? LOL



Well I know of 2 of us on the team with DSM's.


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm perfectly happy with the 17 PSI I get on my Saab 9-5 Aero.


----------



## NHKS (Jan 14, 2013)

great job pie winners! keep it up!

speaking of performance & cars, here s what is new from Detroit:


Spoiler: 2014 C7


















re-incarnated after 60 years (January 17, 1953)


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 14, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> I'm perfectly happy with the 17 PSI I get on my Saab 9-5 Aero.


I'm stuck with 14.696 psi at sea level from my N/A Subaru.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 14, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> I'm perfectly happy with the 17 PSI I get on my Saab 9-5 Aero.





BUCK NASTY said:


> I'm stuck with 14.696 psi at sea level from my N/A Subaru.



I'm stuck at 25 PSI due to running pump gas (93).


----------



## Norton (Jan 15, 2013)

*Time for Pie!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Where's the rest of our gpu credits???* 




*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 15, 2013)

A close call today Norton--good stuff! 

Keep up the good work all!


----------



## HammerON (Jan 15, 2013)

Tomorrow should be another one of thost "catch-up" days.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 15, 2013)

HammerON said:


> Tomorrow should be another one of thost "catch-up" days.



Tomorrow or Wednesday should be amazing!


----------



## Norton (Jan 16, 2013)

*Time for Pie!* 





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Have some HOT Coffey???* 




*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 16, 2013)

t_ski, MStenholm, and HammerON 

Good work everyone!


----------



## Norton (Jan 17, 2013)

*Time for Pie!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Nice Kitty???* 




*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm enjoying my cement pie now since I went back to Windows 7 and put my 7950 to full usage.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 17, 2013)

Well done! 

It's been a remarkable boost---it's amazing how much more we can tweak out of our HW.

Now if you can just sell some of the older system and get another HD7xx0 you can get even tastier pie


----------



## Norton (Jan 17, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> I'm enjoying my cement pie now since I went back to Windows 7 and put my 7950 to full usage.



Looks like I'm going to need a 79xx card too if I want to hang onto a piece of Pie 

Think I'm the only one on the Pie today without one....

**EDIT- GoBuuku's ppd looks like it's all cpu based so I'm not the only one w/o a 79xx card **


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm tempted to find a 7850/7870 next to play with, unless I can find a cheap 7950 that actually has a decent cooler. I could get a new 7950 Windforce for $310, 7870 Windforce for $260 or a 7850 for $180, but I would have to see what I can cobble together money wise in the next week. Made $150 from my FS thread but I don't want to tap into that until the buyer receives their stuff and it all works properly. Almost feel like hanging onto the 939 combos just due to how little I would get for them and the condition the boards are in. Maybe I'll get a card next week or something, don't know yet.


----------



## Norton (Jan 17, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> I'm tempted to find a 7850/7870 next to play with, unless I can find a cheap 7950 that actually has a decent cooler. I could get a new 7950 Windforce for $310, 7870 Windforce for $260 or a 7850 for $180, but I would have to see what I can cobble together money wise in the next week. Made $150 from my FS thread but I don't want to tap into that until the buyer receives their stuff and it all works properly. Almost feel like hanging onto the 939 combos just due to how little I would get for them and the condition the boards are in. Maybe I'll get a card next week or something, don't know yet.



You should take a look at the Tahiti LE 7870- It will crossfire with your 7950, has more SP's than the reg 7870, and is about 230-250.00


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 17, 2013)

Norton said:


> Looks like I'm going to need a 79xx card too if I want to hang onto a piece of Pie
> 
> Think I'm the only one on the Pie today without one....
> 
> **EDIT- GoBuuku's ppd looks like it's all cpu based so I'm not the only one w/o a 79xx card **



I'm absolutely in awe that someone can manage 100k+ PPD or so on just CPUs.  Yes, I know that RIT-ITS and so one does it--but that's a hell of a lot of systems! 


And you may not have a HD79x0, but you do have a bunch of other cool cards


----------



## Norton (Jan 18, 2013)

*Time for Pie!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*A Hot Coffey Break Today!!!* 




*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 18, 2013)

Mice job tonight guys


----------



## manofthem (Jan 18, 2013)

Good work pie eaters 
And a Congrats to [Ion] for getting a taste of the big pie tonight   
Looks like a continued battle between you and Norton


----------



## Norton (Jan 18, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Good work pie eaters
> And a Congrats to [Ion] for getting a taste of the big pie tonight
> Looks like a continued battle between you and Norton



He's going to have to shorten/change his WCG if he wants more than ".." to show on the Big Pie 

Congrats Ion!  

But never forget I'm right there in your rear view.... one 7870 away


----------



## manofthem (Jan 18, 2013)

Norton said:


> He's going to have to shorten/change his WCG if he wants more than ".." to show on the Big Pie
> 
> Congrats Ion!
> 
> But never forget I'm right there in your rear view.... one 7870 away



But that little ".." hold so much character lol 

The way it's looking, you'll both be there together soon, probably not too long at all, as it looks like you'll both be overtaking mjkmike shortly


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 18, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Good work pie eaters
> And a Congrats to [Ion] for getting a taste of the big pie tonight
> Looks like a continued battle between you and Norton


Thank you!  It's pretty good indeed! 


Norton said:


> He's going to have to shorten/change his WCG if he wants more than ".." to show on the Big Pie
> 
> Congrats Ion!
> 
> But never forget I'm right there in your rear view.... one 7870 away



I am, unfortunately.  I think it is time to think of a name that will fit properly--what's the point of being in the big pie if it just shows dots?

Thanks Norton!  And I realize you're right there, ready to overtake me at a moment's notice....
I'm going to have to build up a big buffer, as most everything will be getting shut down for a week or ten days over spring break---long enough that you would probably be able to sail right past me again 
But we'll see--I think once the HD7950 goes to the Xeon DP setup that I might need a HD7850 for the i3---the GTX460 is just slow


----------



## Norton (Jan 19, 2013)

*Time for Pie!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Brrr at least these two are happy!!!* 




*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Jan 19, 2013)

Cement pie is better than no pie 

I shut down this morning ~2:30-3am, so my pts dropped. It's feels good to share the pie though while I'm on hiatus.  Tomorrow I won't enjoy pie  (likely I won't Sunday either)


Off topic, this hotel is nice!  We enjoyed a nice rehearsal and rehearsal dinner and the bubbly was flowing. Came back and sat by the fire by the ocean, with a little _crown on the rocks_ .  It's looking to be a great weekend


----------



## Norton (Jan 20, 2013)

*Time for Pie!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Killer Bunny!!!* 




*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 20, 2013)

great job crunchers


----------



## t_ski (Jan 20, 2013)

NHKS said:


> great job pie winners! keep it up!
> 
> speaking of performance & cars, here s what is new from Detroit:
> 2014 C7
> ...



Did you see the Barret-Jackson auction last night?  The charity auction for this car #0001 went for over a mil to Rick Hendrick.


----------



## Norton (Jan 21, 2013)

*Time for Pie!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Stunning!!!* 




*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 21, 2013)

Sweet, I got a little slice of pie today!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 21, 2013)

stinger608 said:


> Sweet, I got a little slice of pie today!!!



That you did--good job!


----------



## SirKeldon (Jan 21, 2013)

Hello all!

Just returned from a lil trip yesterday night and i wanted to test the OC and the temps with my new GPU waterblock as well as the CPU in a long warmup, so before sleeping as promised, i rebooted to Windows and let it ran for 10 hours with the 6850 (clocked 790/1100) + i5-2500K (clocked 4,1GHz to ensure stability) running 4 WU's at the same time.

As far as i can tell, 6.200 BOINC points were generated within those 10 hours, the mid-time for every result to be completed were 28 minutes (when crunching just 1 WU at once were 8 minutes or something like that), is that a bad result for a single 6850 or i'm getting pretty good juice from this card?

- CPU max temp: 41-44ºC (measured with RealTemp)
- GPU max temp: 42-44ºC (measured with GPU-Z)

Thanks in advance 

*Edit:* Ooops, i was reading general TPU's WCG team thread and this one and i confused when posting, i'm very sorry for being off-topic. Can this one be moved to the TPU's WCG/Boinc Team thread? Thanks!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 21, 2013)

Norton said:


> *Time for Pie!*
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130120/Top 10 012013.jpg
> *Are you in our Top 20?*
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130120/top 20 012013.jpg
> ...



Penelope is as you said stunning. 

Congrats pie eaters.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 21, 2013)

Hey guys I have a small request.. Norton and anybody else that covers for Norton can you put the pics at the bottom in a Spoiler tag? I find myself not clicking on pie over the weekend simply because my 6yr old daughter might see it and ask, "_daddy what's that?_". As a Mod of this section I'm not saying you have to, I'm just asking as a fellow cruncher and don't get me wrong I like seeing the extra pics.. hehehe I just need it to be censored when other people are around. I'm just trying to be more involved in this section.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 21, 2013)

A solid suggestion--thank you Mindweaver!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 21, 2013)

Very understandable Mindweaver.


----------



## Norton (Jan 22, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....half of it!* 





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Where's the Points???* 




*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 22, 2013)

Cool, got a piece of pie two nights in a row!!!!


----------



## manofthem (Jan 22, 2013)

stinger608 said:


> Cool, got a piece of pie two nights in a row!!!!



I was just about to congratulate you on that, Congrats! 

Those kitties are thinking, "We don't need no stinking spoiler tag!"    

@MW    I think that was a good suggestion, as I have my own little girl who is getting more curious everyday, likes to know and see what I'm doing all the time


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 22, 2013)

Yep I agree MW!!!! Very good suggestion. My 5 year old grandson was in here with me a week or so ago and I almost checked the pie out and remembered that there might be pictured he didn't need to see. 
I am glad you brought this up man.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 22, 2013)

Indeed good suggestion but we all need to remember the most important point:


Mindweaver said:


> and don't get me wrong I like seeing the extra pics..


I mean, we all need our hot coffee breaks


----------



## Norton (Jan 22, 2013)

You know what?



Spoiler:  click



I got the point. Coffey/Coffey Break on the Pie will be spoiler'd



Thanks for the input


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks guys!  and I agree we don't need to censor the kittens.. hehehe Just the puddy cats.. lol


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 22, 2013)

Good job Norton--you managed to sneak past me!


----------



## Norton (Jan 23, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....half of it!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Superhero's for a Super Day!!!* 




*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Jan 23, 2013)

Mystery Men, still have it on HD-DVD. 

Good looking pie!  Why me no has points today 

Good work everyone, som super awesome points today


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 23, 2013)

Shit Norton... 
I shall have to overtake you again--be prepared! 

Good work all!


----------



## Norton (Jan 23, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Shit Norton...
> I shall have to overtake you again--*be prepared*!
> 
> Good work all!



I can't give you any more Cap'n. The Dilithium Chamber's at maximum!!!  

The Key Lime Pie tonight is DELICIOUS!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 23, 2013)

Norton said:


> I can't give you any more Cap'n. The Dilithium Chamber's at maximum!!!
> 
> The Key Lime Pie tonight is DELICIOUS!



"Engineers report one hundred and ten percent possible but not recommended." "Go to one hundred and ten percent on the reactors" -- Hunt for Red October


I bet that sure is awesome 

I'm supposed to be selling two of the Compaqs soon, and when I do I think I'll get a HD7850


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 23, 2013)

My numbers will be increasing soon. Parts I'm picking up this weekend for my next cruncher-

http://norfolk.craigslist.org/sys/3553162060.html

Yes, the seller still has them.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jan 23, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> "Engineers report one hundred and ten percent possible but not recommended." "Go to one hundred and ten percent on the reactors" -- Hunt for Red October
> 
> 
> I bet that sure is awesome
> ...


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 23, 2013)

BarbaricSoul said:


> My numbers will be increasing soon. Parts I'm picking up this weekend for my next cruncher-
> 
> http://norfolk.craigslist.org/sys/3553162060.html
> 
> Yes, the seller still has them.


That's an awesome deal--just hope he doesn't sell it before the weekend 


Jstn7477 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130122/dosequishp.jpg


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 23, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> just hope he doesn't sell it before the weekend



Don't jinx me. lol

It's been listed for the past two weeks. When I talked to the seller last weekend, he said he's only gotten lowball offers so far(I called when I saw him drop the price from $200 to $170). I told him I'd be intouch this coming weekend to buy the parts. He hasn't posted a listing since then, after making three postings the week before.


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 23, 2013)

Norton said:


> Superhero's for a Super Day!!!




 Oh Jesus at first glance I thought it was the village people!!  

I was going to say "Norton are you okay brother........Did you just come out of the closet?" 


 and holy crap, I made it to 8th in the pie!!!!! Ye Ha.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 23, 2013)

Norton said:


> I can't give you any more Cap'n. The Dilithium Chamber's at maximum!!!
> 
> The Key Lime Pie tonight is DELICIOUS!



Congrat. You were in fact the 14th biggest uploader yesterday - http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/stat/viewStatsByMemberY.do?sort=points


----------



## Norton (Jan 23, 2013)

mstenholm said:


> Congrat. You were in fact the 14th biggest uploader yesterday - http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/stat/viewStatsByMemberY.do?sort=points



Rolling along pretty good today too- about 225k points atm 

Ion's going to catch me soon though....


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 23, 2013)

Norton said:


> Rolling along pretty good today too- about 225k points atm
> 
> Ion's going to catch me soon though....



I had a little spill over too - 420k ATM.

Yes he will unless he blows his roommates fuse as well


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 23, 2013)

mstenholm said:


> I had a little spill over too - 420k ATM.
> 
> Yes he will unless he blows his roommates fuse as well



I now have a combined 40 amps available--I consider myself to be pretty safe in that regard 

Free-DC seems to be confused (again), but I'm at 17.16 million now--we'll see how long it takes for things to even out again.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 23, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> I now have a combined 40 amps available--I consider myself to be pretty safe in that regard
> 
> Free-DC seems to be confused (again), but I'm at 17.16 million now--we'll see how long it takes for things to even out again.



I have an old label saying that I got 50 Amp at the road connection but I have 150 Amp internal fuses spread over 12 groups (remember we are talking about 230 V, not the puny 120 V)  I do draw up to 90 kWh/day and never had a power cut/HFI stop not related to external factors. I have been trying to get my number one heat producer (GTX 680 for folding) in action but the only PC I have left is stuck at C1 in BIOS so I had to turn on an electrical heater. No good when you have a $500 heater collecting dust.

I hope that you are indeed safe since I like a good battle - first to 18 M?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 23, 2013)

Well I got my cruncher at work going so the 5770 is back on 24/7


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 23, 2013)

mstenholm said:


> I have an old label saying that I got 50 Amp at the road connection but I have 150 Amp internal fuses spread over 12 groups (remember we are talking about 230 V, not the puny 120 V)  I do draw up to 90 kWh/day and never had a power cut/HFI stop not related to external factors. I have been trying to get my number one heat producer (GTX 680 for folding) in action but the only PC I have left is stuck at C1 in BIOS so I had to turn on an electrical heater. No good when you have a $500 heater collecting dust.
> 
> I hope that you are indeed safe since I like a good battle - first to 18 M?


LOL, you're already at 30m....how is that a good battle? 


brandonwh64 said:


> Well I got my cruncher at work going so the 5770 is back on 24/7



Good work--at least you still have something going


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 23, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Good work--at least you still have something going



Now I have to figure out why my 6950's are BSOD!


----------



## Norton (Jan 23, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> LOL, you're already at 30m....*how is that a good battle?*
> 
> 
> Good work--at least you still have something going



I'm thinking he's referring to our battle 

Seems as if you regained 10th position according to BOINCStats 
*FreeDC hasn't done their update yet today....


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 23, 2013)

Norton said:


> I'm thinking he's referring to our battle
> 
> Seems as if you regained 10th position according to BOINCStats
> *FreeDC hasn't done their update yet today....



Sure I was.

I have my own little battle with HammerON. He has a slight upper hand with regards to HW but I'm currently not working so I have the time to nurse my rigs.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 23, 2013)

Norton said:


> I'm thinking he's referring to our battle
> 
> Seems as if you regained 10th position according to BOINCStats
> *FreeDC hasn't done their update yet today....



Sure, I'd be glad 
Onward to 18m!


----------



## Norton (Jan 24, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Great Job Team- Have a Cookie!!!* 




*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Jan 24, 2013)

Wihoo, glad to be back eating some pie!  Only #6 but it's still a great feeling, and  to those pulling in some crazy points up there!


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jan 24, 2013)

Scored some IT work today with one of my "regular" clients after a WD Black 500GB took a dump after 1.5 years in one of his shop machines, so I might be buying a 7950 Windforce or something soon. Not quite there yet financially, but maybe soon. Going to put it on my other 3770K rig so it has a full CPU to play with since my single 7950 uses ~50-100% of my CPU for 10 WUs. Hopefully the WUs will still be around for a while to make the purchase worthwhile, and I could possibly crossfire later on if I want my room to be really hot.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 24, 2013)

mstenholm said:


> Sure I was.
> 
> I have my own little battle with HammerON. He has a slight upper hand with regards to HW but I'm currently not working so I have the time to nurse my rigs.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 24, 2013)

I guess t_ski hit some trouble of sorts..... Everything ok t?


----------



## t_ski (Jan 25, 2013)

manofthem said:


> I guess t_ski hit some trouble of sorts..... Everything ok t?



Yep, just taking the main rig offline for a little whil since it eats up too much juice.  Also working on reconfiguring the other rigs, and trying to service pack two if them.  There's a bug in updating to Vista SP1 that took me a while to get past.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 25, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Yep, just taking the main rig offline for a little whil since it eats up too much juice.  Also working on reconfiguring the other rigs, and trying to service pack two if them.  There's a bug in updating to Vista SP1 that took me a while to get past.



What is the wattage of your main system while crunching?


----------



## Norton (Jan 25, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Two lil Cuties!!!* 




*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 25, 2013)

Good stuff


----------



## manofthem (Jan 25, 2013)

Nice pie guys! Good work


----------



## t_ski (Jan 25, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> What is the wattage of your main system while crunching?



IDK what it's pulling from the wall, but it should be putting out about 800W at stock clocks.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 25, 2013)

t_ski said:


> IDK what it's pulling from the wall, but it should be putting out about 800W at stock clocks.



My 4.1 hex and two 7970 @1034 MHz (900 stock) pull 480 W in average with a +87 PSU so add another 150 W.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 25, 2013)

mstenholm said:


> My 4.1 hex and two 7970 @1034 MHz (900 stock) pull 480 W in average with a +87 PSU so add another 150 W.



That's actually very reasonable given its output.  I'd estimate close to 400w for my 2700k and the GTX470s.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 25, 2013)

heh lookey at me, I left one cruncher off for a day and another one doing only 1 gpu unit while I was screwing around with stuff.


----------



## Norton (Jan 26, 2013)

*Time for 3/4 of a Pie*.....!* 
*FreeDC and BOINCStats didn't do the final daily update today...




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Please can we haz our Points!!!* 




*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 26, 2013)

Even number 30 is putting out more than 11k cobblestones a day. I am way below that.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 26, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> Even number 30 is putting out more than 11k cobblestones a day. I am way below that.



Hey, you're doing what you can, and it's appreciated.  Many members making modest contributions makes for a much more stable team than a single user doing half a million


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 26, 2013)

This is funny, A 5770 puts out almost double the points of what two GTS 450's in SLI will even thought the SLI setup is better for gaming.


----------



## SirKeldon (Jan 26, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> Even number 30 is putting out more than 11k cobblestones a day. I am way below that.



Don't worry, i'm in the same boat, good thing is we keep to row!


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jan 26, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> This is funny, A 5770 puts out almost double the points of what two GTS 450's in SLI will even thought the SLI setup is better for gaming.



Speaking of those, I got them set up on my A8N32-SLI and they are reporting about 27K PPD for the pair in F@H. Had PCIe troubles at first with Code 1 errors and swapping cards around  finally made them work together. They aren't in SLI though as it's a pure folding rig and I have my 3850 AGP system to mess around on at work.


----------



## Norton (Jan 27, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*A Hot Coffey Break!!!* 


Spoiler:  click me!










*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 27, 2013)

Mmmm, blueberry pie 

We'll see if I'll be able to crack 400k with the new GPU...


----------



## manofthem (Jan 27, 2013)

Wow, you guys are enjoyable some nice pie with super high numbers!!!

And that hot coffee was great indeed


----------



## Norton (Jan 28, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Keep On Trucking Team!!!* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 28, 2013)

Damn this 5770 is a beast! pulling 14-16K ALONE!


----------



## manofthem (Jan 28, 2013)

I like this pale blue pie I've been tasting, but I'll gladly retire from it when t_ski gets his rig back up and running. 
Good day today, I even got a chance to play a little, Orcs Must Die ftw.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 28, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Damn this 5770 is a beast! pulling 14-16K ALONE!


That's pretty awesome--twice what my GTX460 does 


manofthem said:


> I like this pale blue pie I've been tasting, but I'll gladly retire from it when t_ski gets his rig back up and running.
> Good day today, I even got a chance to play a little, Orcs Must Die ftw.



That would be the Ice Pie 
Similarly, I'm pretty happy with the blueberry pie, although I do long for a challenge to my spot...


----------



## manofthem (Jan 28, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> That would be the Ice Pie
> Similarly, I'm pretty happy with the blueberry pie, although I do long for a challenge to my spot...



Well, you're out of my reach but perhaps another suitor will arrive to challenge you soon 
Thanks for clarification! Btw what's the yellow pie below ice, as ill be there soon, likely?


----------



## Norton (Jan 28, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Similarly, I'm pretty happy with the blueberry pie, although I do long for a challenge to my spot...



You boosted yourself away from getting challenged by me- now you need to challenge the next in line 

@manofthem- officially it's Honey but unofficially it's Banana. I have a pic somewhere from when Ion named them...

** EDIT- see below:



Spoiler:  click


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 28, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Well, you're out of my reach but perhaps another suitor will arrive to challenge you soon
> Thanks for clarification! Btw what's the yellow pie below ice, as ill be there soon, likely?







These were my previous names, but I think I like banana better 


Norton said:


> You boosted yourself away from getting challenged by me- now you need to challenge the next in line
> 
> @manofthem- officially it's Honey but unofficially it's Banana. I have a pic somewhere from when Ion named them...



Good plan 
I'll see if I can make for any challenge to HammerON--that would be fun.  Maybe 3 HD7770s, a HD7950, a HD7930, and a HD7850 would be sufficient


----------



## HammerON (Jan 28, 2013)

Might just be...


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 28, 2013)

HammerON said:


> Might just be...



I'd say that your HD7770 system will probably outperform mine a bit, and I'm not sure if the other cards will be enough to catch up to your tri-HD7970 system, but we'll see.  I also have about 50k PPD more from the 2700k and then random CPUs...


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 28, 2013)

It's nice when you don't expect it, but every now and then you manage to grab a slice of pie.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 28, 2013)

BarbaricSoul said:


> It's nice when you don't expect it, but every now and then you manage to grab a slice of pie.



Indeed so, great work


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 28, 2013)

BarbaricSoul said:


> It's nice when you don't expect it, but every now and then you manage to grab a slice of pie.



It certainly feels great--and then it just increases the desire to get pie every day


----------



## Norton (Jan 29, 2013)

*Time for 1/2 A Pie.....!* 
*WCG site had a shutdown- this is what's available




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*WCG needs Tech Support!!!* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Jan 29, 2013)

Full pie or half pie or a slice, it's good regardless


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 29, 2013)

It is what it is--pie is still pie


----------



## Norton (Jan 30, 2013)

*Time for 1.5x Pie.....!* 
*WCG site seems to have caught up. 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Woot!!!* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 30, 2013)

Awesome showing tonight--that lemon pie looks tasty! 

Congratulations to all pie-eaters!


----------



## HammerON (Jan 30, 2013)

Hmmm...
My numbers seem really low. Hopefully tomorrow will reflect all the WU's I was uploading today.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 30, 2013)

Damn I am glad to get back in the top 30!! If I could ever figure out my issues with BSOD on the 6950's I could break top 20!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 30, 2013)

You ain't the only one plagued with PC problems Brandon


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 30, 2013)

Ive been lucky today, WCG has run since 7AM without a BSOD. hope its all fixed.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 30, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ive been lucky today, WCG has run since 7AM without a BSOD. hope its all fixed.



Awesome for sure, let's hope it keeps running strong


----------



## Norton (Jan 31, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*IN CASE YOU'RE WONDERING WHAT ONE MILLION CORES LOOK LIKE!!!* 






*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 31, 2013)

Yes I'd like a million cores very much, thank you 

Good work pie-eaters!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 31, 2013)

woot!! top 20 for me


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 31, 2013)

Sweet, PIE 3 out of the past 4 days. I likey.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 31, 2013)

Good job to all pie eaters and yes I'd like a row of cores please 
Good work Alien and BarbaricSoul


----------



## Norton (Feb 1, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*MOAR Horsepower!!!* 






*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 1, 2013)

HammerON, it's sure fun to be ahead of you for a bit 
But I assume you'll be returning to your #3 spot soon enough, right? 

Norton, that thing looks absurd...I don't even...


----------



## HammerON (Feb 1, 2013)

You mean the number two spot


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 1, 2013)

HammerON said:


> You mean the number two spot



Right, of course 
At least you caught BOINC and got it going again before too much time was lost


----------



## Norton (Feb 1, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> HammerON, it's sure fun to be ahead of you for a bit
> But I assume you'll be returning to your #3 spot soon enough, right?
> 
> Norton, that thing looks absurd...I don't even...



Weird to be sitting on Ice pie today after so many days of Raspberry  Congrats manofthem- Great Work! 

What's absurd about a 4 engined 12,000 hp farm tractor  That's about 9 Megawatts.... and enough power for those 1 million cores in that IBM machine


----------



## manofthem (Feb 1, 2013)

Norton said:


> Weird to be sitting on Ice pie today after so many days of Raspberry  Congrats manofthem- Great Work!



Thanks, I appreciate your generosity in sharing the raspberry with me  

Well done [Ion], seems we are all got a little change up tonight


----------



## Daimus (Feb 1, 2013)

It's getting really hard to get a piece of pie


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 1, 2013)

^^^...and that's a good thing.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 1, 2013)

Back in the top 20 makes me feel like I am still worth something to this team. I hate being a bench warmer!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 1, 2013)

Meh, my ass is on fire already.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 1, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> Meh, my ass is on fire already.



LOL you will get back CP! I can pull one of my cards and crunch in your name


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 1, 2013)

Thank you man but it's okay.  I need to step up my game soon as I'm on my feet.  

Thank you though.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 1, 2013)

im glad with the 7870 (even at 8 - 10 hours a day) can get me in the top 20 and get me 5 stars


----------



## Norton (Feb 2, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*A Hot Coffey Break Today!!!* 


Spoiler:  click!










*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 2, 2013)

Don't know how I managed #3 with some of my crunchers down today--still cool though


----------



## manofthem (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm not too sure why my numbers are substantially lower than normal, maybe because of some playing around yesterday. Hopefullt tomorrow will be back to normal 

Good job holding onto blueberry [Ion]


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks!  It's a pleasure to score so highly  
Good luck getting things resolved


----------



## Norton (Feb 3, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*14th Place is in our Sights!!!* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 3, 2013)

Lime pie!  

Good work everyone--and let's keep the pressure on the French Alliance!


----------



## manofthem (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm going to celebrate my raspberry pie tonight by trying a Raspbery Long Island Iced Tea. 

Good work pie eaters


----------



## KieX (Feb 3, 2013)

Kickass work going on in this thread. Keep up the great work guys, at this rate a few friendly faces will be storming past me in a few months  Wish I could fire up the 4th GPU but well there's a hell of a lot of sea between me and that GPU so I'm just thankful I've had 0 BSOD for over a month. (fingers crossed it stays like that).

Also, I never expected to go past Mindweaver. Always been an inspiration to me, so hope I can carry on giving it all the same way he has till mstenholm takes the batton off me. And man.. the numbers to get into top 30 these days.. team's really cranked it up


----------



## Jstn7477 (Feb 3, 2013)

KieX said:


> Kickass work going on in this thread. Keep up the great work guys, at this rate a few friendly faces will be storming past me in a few months  Wish I could fire up the 4th GPU but well there's a hell of a lot of sea between me and that GPU so I'm just thankful I've had 0 BSOD for over a month. (fingers crossed it stays like that).
> 
> Also, I never expected to go past Mindweaver. Always been an inspiration to me, so hope I can carry on giving it all the same way he has till mstenholm takes the batton off me. And man.. the numbers to get into top 30 these days.. team's really cranked it up



Next week is going to be fun for me with a 7950 and 7970 arriving, and the 7950 is getting its own 2600K and the 7970 is getting its own 3770K. Time to battle the big players again.


----------



## KieX (Feb 3, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> Next week is going to be fun for me with a 7950 and 7970 arriving, and the 7950 is getting its own 2600K and the 7970 is getting its own 3770K. Time to battle the big players again.



Oh man.. 300K is going to leave me half-way down the pie-chart! I don't think I've ever been happier and sadder at same time about my output before


----------



## Norton (Feb 3, 2013)

KieX said:


> Oh man.. 300K is going to leave me half-way down the pie-chart! I don't think I've ever been happier and sadder at same time about my output before



You're right around the corner from #1 so there's that! 

@ Justin- looking like you may have a run at the Cherry slice real soon!


----------



## manofthem (Feb 3, 2013)

manofthem said:


> I'm going to celebrate my raspberry pie tonight by trying a Raspbery Long Island Iced Tea.
> 
> Good work pie eaters



I just wanted to say that I didn't care for my Raspberry LIIT; the chambord was just too potent, but I drank it any way 
Raspberry pie better served with another accompanying beverage


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 3, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> Next week is going to be fun for me with a 7950 and 7970 arriving, and the 7950 is getting its own 2600K and the 7970 is getting its own 3770K. Time to battle the big players again.


That's amazing! 
I'd imagine you'd be at 300k PPD easy 


Norton said:


> You're right around the corner from #1 so there's that!
> 
> @ Justin- looking like you may have a run at the Cherry slice real soon!



That would be cool--I welcome all and any challenges


----------



## Norton (Feb 4, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Kitty and Puppy...!!!* 






*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 4, 2013)

Good work everyone, I'm thoroughly impressed!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Feb 4, 2013)

NOM NOM NOM I like pie.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 4, 2013)

Congrats to all our pie eaters!

My numbers are low again; maybe it has to do with Win 8 somehow, not too sure. Anyway nicely done to all


----------



## Nordic (Feb 4, 2013)

I'll hopefully be in the top ten again. I stopped for a bit because I reinstalled windows and forgot to reinstall boinc. I should be about tied with daimus.


----------



## Norton (Feb 5, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*WCG Top 14 Today...!!!* 






*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Jstn7477 (Feb 5, 2013)

7950 #2 should be ramped up by tomorrow I hope, and the 7970 should be here Wednesday.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 5, 2013)

Lime _again_  

Good job everyone on reaching #14 in the world!


----------



## HammerON (Feb 5, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Lime _again_
> 
> Good job everyone on reaching #14 in the world!



Got home a bit ago and my main rig was sitting on 1,050 WU's. I think I am having router/modem issues as I have to update BOINC manually to get them to upload


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 5, 2013)

HammerON said:


> Got home a bit ago and my main rig was sitting on 1,050 WU's. I think I am having router/modem issues as I have to update BOINC manually to get them to upload



I figured that something must have happened--there's no way that I should be 50k ahead of you, given the HW that each of us have


----------



## Norton (Feb 5, 2013)

HammerON said:


> Got home a bit ago and my main rig was sitting on 1,050 WU's. I think I am having router/modem issues as I have to update BOINC manually to get them to upload



My X58/Xeon rig does that sometimes too :shadedshu Haven't found a reason for it yet???


----------



## HammerON (Feb 5, 2013)

It has been this way for a couple weeks and only seems to be my main rig. It sucks to come home and find that 1,000 or 2,000 completed WU's waiting to be uploaded. If you find an answer/solution let me know and I will do the same.


----------



## Norton (Feb 5, 2013)

HammerON said:


> It has been this way for a couple weeks and only seems to be my main rig. It sucks to come home and find that 1,000 or 2,000 completed WU's waiting to be uploaded. If you find an answer/solution let me know and I will do the same.



Will do

Seemed to do it less with the HyperX T1 3x2GB kit in it. I have a 6x2GB DDR3 1600 GSkill set in it now... may go back down to 3x2GB and see what happens???


----------



## manofthem (Feb 5, 2013)

My numbers are low again, ever since I came back to Windows 8 

Perhaps it's because I was running my cards at stock, so I jumped it back up to 1000 core, but I don't think that's it entirely.  Anyway we shall see .....


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 5, 2013)

HammerON said:


> Got home a bit ago and my main rig was sitting on 1,050 WU's. I think I am having router/modem issues as I have to update BOINC manually to get them to upload





Norton said:


> My X58/Xeon rig does that sometimes too :shadedshu Haven't found a reason for it yet???



What os are your rigs running?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 5, 2013)

Damn I knew I should have left my rig on all night again. I know I could have atleast cleared 50K! Great job again!!!


----------



## Norton (Feb 5, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> What os are your rigs running?



I have win7 Pro64 running on this rig and most of the others (Win7 HP64 on the main rig and VistaHP64 on the Julia rig are the only other OS's I have running)


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 5, 2013)

Norton said:


> I have win7 Pro64 running on this rig and most of the others (Win7 HP64 on the main rig and VistaHP64 on the Julia rig are the only other OS's I have running)



I pretty sure you have, but have you ran the config thingy that sets it up to upload immediately?


----------



## Norton (Feb 5, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I pretty sure you have, but have you ran the config thingy that sets it up to upload immediately?



Yes sir- All setup for that along with the "use all gpu's" thingy, etc...

We'll see what it does when I drop it back down to 6GB of ram (it was a little smoother with only 3 sticks in it iirc?)


----------



## Norton (Feb 6, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Watch Out for Darth Stewie...!!!* 






*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Jstn7477 (Feb 6, 2013)

I think by Thursday I'll be in #5 or battling for #4 if my 7970 arrives. No way in hell I'll be near 400K, but at least I can say I'm doing 300K here and 120K on the folding side.


----------



## Norton (Feb 6, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> I think by Thursday I'll be in #5 or battling for #4 if my 7970 arrives. No way in hell I'll be near 400K, but at least I can say I'm doing 300K here and 120K on the folding side.



I think 400k and Blueberry or Lime Pie is quite possible for you with that 7970 added into your farm!


----------



## Jstn7477 (Feb 6, 2013)

I forgot that my dad is running my old 7770 as well. How many WUs does one of those support? IT is currently running in an X6 1100T rig with 1 GPU WU and 5 CPU WUs.


----------



## Norton (Feb 6, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> I forgot that my dad is running my old 7770 as well. How many WUs does one of those support? IT is currently running in an X6 1100T rig with 1 GPU WU and 5 CPU WUs.



It will do 4 wu's (30-40k ppd) pretty easily


----------



## ZakkWylde (Feb 6, 2013)

Nice in the top 20 today. I finally sat down and figured out how to run multiple WUs on my 7950, looks like it was worth doing. Do you think I should bump up the number of WUs from 8?


----------



## SirKeldon (Feb 6, 2013)

Norton said:


>



You finally got me when going to the dark side  

I tend to use also the "Darth Stewie" as an avatar in other forums


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 6, 2013)

Norton said:


> I think 400k and Blueberry or Lime Pie is quite possible for you with that 7970 added into your farm!


Oh, so you're offering him my pie, I see?  We'll have to do something about that 
Don't make me buy another HD7850 


Jstn7477 said:


> I forgot that my dad is running my old 7770 as well. How many WUs does one of those support? IT is currently running in an X6 1100T rig with 1 GPU WU and 5 CPU WUs.


I do 4 WUs on mine, but I'd imagine they'll do five or six if you have the CPU cores to support it (which you do on the X6--I have three on just an i7 920)


ZakkWylde said:


> Nice in the top 20 today. I finally sat down and figured out how to run multiple WUs on my 7950, looks like it was worth doing. Do you think I should bump up the number of WUs from 8?



I run ten--that's probably the best setup


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 6, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> I forgot that my dad is running my old 7770 as well. How many WUs does one of those support? IT is currently running in an X6 1100T rig with 1 GPU WU and 5 CPU WUs.



I have been running 4 but is now testing 5 since I read that one guy was running 6 and was getting slightly better points that I did.


----------



## Norton (Feb 7, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Countdown...!!!* 





*Less than 24 hrs before the Challenge starts (2/8/2013 @ 00:00 GMT)!!!*



*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Nordic (Feb 7, 2013)

I am slowly climbing back up but it sure seems to be taking me awhile. Next time pie comes and it should show me being a bit higher than 130,000. That is from 1 7970.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 7, 2013)

Congrats to all, it's a good looking pie tonight, even though it looks as though I'll be losing my slice soon 



james888 said:


> I am slowly climbing back up but it sure seems to be taking me awhile.



You're doing great, keep it up


----------



## Norton (Feb 8, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Blastoff...!!!* 





*The TPU WCG Challenge has begun!!!*

*Congrats to All of our crunchers!*


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 8, 2013)

Come on HammerON, I need more of a challenge!  This is getting too easy!


----------



## manofthem (Feb 8, 2013)

Agh!  I lost my piece of ice pie 

Awesome work Jstn7477, your numbers are looking really amazing!


----------



## Norton (Feb 9, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Great Job Today... Cookies for All!!!* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!!* -


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 9, 2013)

Lime pie _and_ cookies?  My oh my! 
Justin, it's incredible to see what you're managing recently!


----------



## Jstn7477 (Feb 9, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Lime pie _and_ cookies?  My oh my!
> Justin, it's incredible to see what you're managing recently!



Didn't buy $600 worth of GPUs last week for nothing. 

I still need to load up the 7770 with 2 more WUs. Other than that, my name is being carried by three sub-1200MHz Tahitis on their own CPUs. I really like the setup as the Tahitis take about 100w each for crunching, and when paired up with LGA 1155 i7 processors, they make energy efficient systems that absolutely dominate.


----------



## Daimus (Feb 9, 2013)

Great job fellows!


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 9, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> Didn't buy $600 worth of GPUs last week for nothing.
> 
> I still need to load up the 7770 with 2 more WUs. Other than that, my name is being carried by three sub-1200MHz Tahitis on their own CPUs. I really like the setup as the Tahitis take about 100w each for crunching, and when paired up with LGA 1155 i7 processors, they make energy efficient systems that absolutely dominate.



That is true--with that much, you'd expect good returns 

They're really only 100w?  And how high can they clock?  Both of my HD79x0 cards are just under 1GHz each...


----------



## HammerON (Feb 9, 2013)

Looks like I better get used to "Yellow" pie
Great job [Ion] and Jstn7477


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 9, 2013)

HammerON said:


> Looks like I better get used to "Yellow" pie
> Great job [Ion] and Jstn7477



Either that or you need another GPU


----------



## dude12564 (Feb 9, 2013)

Great job everyone!


----------



## HammerON (Feb 9, 2013)

I am having some issue with my 3x 7970 setup. Hopefully I will have some time to figure it out this weekend.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Feb 9, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> That is true--with that much, you'd expect good returns
> 
> They're really only 100w?  And how high can they clock?  Both of my HD79x0 cards are just under 1GHz each...



MSI 7970 is at 1125MHz/1.175v (1.13v real, need a new BIOS), Gigabyte 7950 is at 1200MHz/1.25v+ (1.21v real) default voltage and XFX 7950 is at 1150MHz/1.125v (1.075v real). The only card I have tested with gaming is the XFX, which conveniently has the largest vdroop and poorest VRM design. GPU-Z says my 12v input current is 8-9 amperes for each of the three cards.


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Feb 9, 2013)

I just noticed that i'm in the top 30  I don't think i'm going to keep that position during this contest =( NEED MOAR CRUNCHERS hehe this is fun, sadly its expensive


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 9, 2013)

Great Job everyone


----------



## t_ski (Feb 9, 2013)

Dang, out of the pie   I may have to ramp things up


----------



## HammerON (Feb 9, 2013)

My numbers will be down today as I was playing with over clocks on my X58 last night


----------



## Norton (Feb 10, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Kitties Like...!!!* 






*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Feb 11, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Some Hot Coffey for a cold day...!!!* 


Spoiler:  Hot Coffey










*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Nordic (Feb 11, 2013)

There we go. Finally pass 130,000. Saddly it does not get me pie this time around... I guess not that sad. Way to go crunchers.


----------



## t_ski (Feb 11, 2013)

back in the pie again


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 11, 2013)

Nearly 400k  

Good work everyone--an impressive job!


----------



## sabre23 (Feb 11, 2013)

I am almost there yet so far away.



will try to increase output tomorrow.


Edit :- still no badge


----------



## Norton (Feb 11, 2013)

sabre23 said:


> I am almost there yet so far away.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You have less than 40k points to go... you'll get there!


----------



## Norton (Feb 12, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Great Day for a little bit of Eleanor...!!!* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Feb 12, 2013)

Looks like i'm still the in the top 30, Not bad *insert meme here*


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 12, 2013)

Good job on taking the #2 pie Justin! 
Just don't get too comfortable there


----------



## catnipkiller (Feb 12, 2013)

back in the top 30 with my other rig now working @ 100%


----------



## manofthem (Feb 12, 2013)

Nice looking pie, and great work to Justin, good to see you up there 
Very nice car, too


----------



## t_ski (Feb 12, 2013)

Pft. 210k and I only get eighth...


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 12, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Pft. 210k and I only get eighth...



That's just evidence how amazing we're doing as a Team.  Nothing to be sad about---404k and there are still two ahead of me


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 12, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Good job on taking the #2 pie Justin!
> Just don't get too comfortable there



The two of you are going to run me over if I don't step it up. Good job


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 13, 2013)

I don't know how Norton does his fancy pie, but here we have Pie nonetheless! 





The Top 20!





And 21-30! 





Penguins! 





Congratulations to Pie Eaters, Top-20, and Top-30 alike!


----------



## Norton (Feb 13, 2013)

Sorry Team.... Thanks Ion! -

I was out with the Mrs and got back late  black ice everywhere.... roads were very slippery


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 13, 2013)

Norton said:


> Sorry Team.... Thanks Ion! -
> 
> I was out with the Mrs and got back late  black ice everywhere.... roads were very slippery



I hope you and the Mrs had a good night and I'm glad you made it back safely 

You know that I'm always happy to cover the Pie and Milestones updates


----------



## catnipkiller (Feb 13, 2013)

It looks like i may have to turn on my htpc to stay in the top 30. That or get the muti-WU to run off one gpu.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 13, 2013)

catnipkiller said:


> It looks like i may have to turn on my htpc to stay in the top 30. That or get the muti-WU to run off one gpu.



Is the InTerneT not fast enough for you?


----------



## catnipkiller (Feb 13, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Is the InTerneT not fast enough for you?



It never is sadly


----------



## Norton (Feb 14, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Moar Cherry Pie (Congrats [Ion]...!!!* 






*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 14, 2013)

Number _one_ today!  
That hasn't happened in about twenty five months--and then I was hitting #1 with 20 or 25k points.  We've come so far!


----------



## HammerON (Feb 14, 2013)

Great job [Ion]


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Feb 14, 2013)

Congratulations [ion]!


----------



## manofthem (Feb 14, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Number _one_ today!
> That hasn't happened in about twenty five months--and then I was hitting #1 with 20 or 25k points.  We've come so far!



Wow, terrific work [Ion]! 
Another great day: 200k and cement pie. We are on a lovely roll


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 14, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Number _one_ today!
> That hasn't happened in about twenty five months--and then I was hitting #1 with 20 or 25k points.  We've come so far!



Congrat Ion. I really have to be on top of my rigs to stay in top these days


----------



## t_ski (Feb 14, 2013)

is FreeDC down again?


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 14, 2013)

t_ski said:


> is FreeDC down again?



And BONICStats so I think there were a communication problem on the sender side.


----------



## Norton (Feb 14, 2013)

t_ski said:


> is FreeDC down again?



It's working now


----------



## t_ski (Feb 14, 2013)

I saw the rankings were updated, but the pie was messed-up


----------



## HammerON (Feb 15, 2013)

Gotta love having three of us from TPU in the top 16 in the US:


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 15, 2013)

#1 by RAC in Sweden 
But seriously, you guys are doing great! 
I would argue that RIT-ITS and Marist_College barely deserve to be counted in this, given that they have entire university labs going


----------



## Norton (Feb 15, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Have a Puppy...!!!* 






*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## sabre23 (Feb 15, 2013)

Its tough to be in top 30 for me . Have to work and crunch in 1 system.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 15, 2013)

sabre23 said:


> Its tough to be in top 30 for me . Have to work and crunch in 1 system.



Systems have a way of multiplying


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Feb 15, 2013)

sabre23 said:


> Its tough to be in top 30 for me . Have to work and crunch in 1 system.



One system scores most my points for me, my 2600k system in system specs. Comparing what the 2600k with the 7970 does to my other two crunching systems is laughable at best. But every little bit helps.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 15, 2013)

BarbaricSoul said:


> One system scores most my points for me, my 2600k system in system specs. Comparing what the 2600k with the 7970 does to my other two crunching systems is laughable at best. But every little bit helps.



My Atom system literally does .1% of my total output.  All told, my non-GPU systems probably make up 4-5% of my total output.  But it's still useful, and they help contribute to other WCG projects, so I keep them going


----------



## Norton (Feb 16, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today



[
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*Holey Moley...!!!* 






*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 16, 2013)

I found the 3930k locked up earlier today and fixed that, so hopefully my numbers should be a bit higher tomorrow


----------



## NHKS (Feb 16, 2013)

hmm.. I am seeing some Scandinavian domination with pie recently



Spoiler: Skål!


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 16, 2013)

NHKS said:


> hmm.. I am seeing some Scandinavian domination with pie recently
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just two of us representing Scandinavia (and I'm not even Swedish )


----------



## manofthem (Feb 16, 2013)

NHKS said:


> hmm.. I am seeing some Scandinavian domination with pie recently
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whenever I heard the word "Scandinavian," I can't help but think of _scantily clad women!_


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 16, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Whenever I heard the word "Scandinavian," I can't help but think of _scantily clad women!_



I think of Ice cream and doughnuts


----------



## Norton (Feb 17, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*IBM's in our sights...!!!* 






*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 17, 2013)

im glad i've been in the top 30 since i got my 7870  i remember awhile ago saying my goal was to get into the top 50 on team for overall points, but know i think im aiming for top 30


----------



## Norton (Feb 18, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Some Hot Coffey...!!!* 


Spoiler:  click me!












*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 18, 2013)

Congratulations everyone!  
Thirteen of us over 100k!


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 18, 2013)

damn, only 1 day in top 20  I think I have an extra 1155 board around here...


----------



## ArticFir3 (Feb 18, 2013)

Wow, very hard to break into the top 20. I need to crunch more !!


----------



## Norton (Feb 19, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Laser Catz...!!!* 






*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 19, 2013)

It looks like we're all down a bit today--
Tomorrow shall be better


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 19, 2013)

Can't wait to get a little bump from my AMD rig, think I've narrowed it down to a RAM issue.


----------



## Norton (Feb 20, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Jedi Catz...!!!* 






*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm starting to like this whole cherry pie thing


----------



## Norton (Feb 20, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> I'm starting to like this whole cherry pie thing



Tastes good don't it? 

Needing to get over 250k to get my slice of Banana Cream pie makes it taste better!


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 20, 2013)

yes, top 20 again


----------



## manofthem (Feb 20, 2013)

Good work you 2 and all else, this cement tastes good too


----------



## Nordic (Feb 20, 2013)

Why am I dropping. I should be getting 100,000... sigh. Maybe I am gaming too much. I get 130,000 ppd if I didn't game.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 20, 2013)

james888 said:


> Why am I dropping. I should be getting 100,000... sigh. Maybe I am gaming too much. I get 130,000 ppd if I didn't game.



Some days my ppd is lower, some days higher.  I wouldn't worry about that since it all evens out in the end.  You're doing great; that card is rocking it well 

if you average your last 6 days, you're still over 100k


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 20, 2013)

SWEET MOTHER OF GOD!  The top 20 is insane!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 20, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> SWEET MOTHER OF GOD!  The top 20 is insane!



Yea I hear ya CP! I don't even think if I ran all three of my cards 24/7 that I would make it in the top 20 anymore. I would need atleast another card to get back in.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 20, 2013)

Hey the 7770 can do multiple WU's right?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 20, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hey the 7770 can do multiple WU's right?



Yes I believe 3 IIRC


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 20, 2013)

Going to look into that tonight and see what I can do.


----------



## t_ski (Feb 20, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hey the 7770 can do multiple WU's right?





brandonwh64 said:


> Yes I believe 3 IIRC



3? Ptf.  Try eight.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 20, 2013)

t_ski said:


> 3? Ptf.  Try eight.



damn!


----------



## Norton (Feb 20, 2013)

t_ski said:


> 3? Ptf.  Try eight.



Better to go with 3 or 4 first- whatever gets you over 30k ppd (40k ppd is about the top  for a 7770 AFAIK).


----------



## HammerON (Feb 20, 2013)

I do four on mine...


----------



## Norton (Feb 21, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*How about a Hot Coffey Break...!!!* 


Spoiler:  click!












*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 21, 2013)

This deserves a dacingninja.gif


----------



## Norton (Feb 22, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Woot! WCG Rank #13...!!!* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 22, 2013)

Great work team


----------



## t_ski (Feb 22, 2013)

I missed out on quite a few points today to lots of stuck WU's.  I had one thread stuck for over four hours alone


----------



## manofthem (Feb 22, 2013)

Wow, great numbers coming from our team mates... 200k+ and now 9th place 
Pie is good regardless


----------



## HammerON (Feb 22, 2013)

t_ski said:


> I missed out on quite a few points today to lots of stuck WU's.  I had one thread stuck for over four hours alone



You still beat me, but only because I was playing Crysis 3 for a couple hours


----------



## Norton (Feb 23, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Time for Ludicrous Speed...!!!* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 23, 2013)

Go to MAXIMUM WARP!


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 23, 2013)

Almost 60K and out of the top 20 

You guys are crazy


----------



## manofthem (Feb 23, 2013)

Great work everybody!


----------



## Norton (Feb 24, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*A Hot Coffey Break...!!!* 


Spoiler: click











*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 24, 2013)

Cherry pie again 

Good work all!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 24, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Cherry pie again
> 
> Good work all!


Almost sound disappointed? Hey, fix your WCG stats sig...


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Feb 24, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Almost sound disappointed? Hey, fix your WCG stats sig...



TPU doesn't allow you to use the new host


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 24, 2013)

n3rdf1ght3r said:


> TPU doesn't allow you to use the new host



Unfortunately 
I really like it--a lot of cool information, even if it doesn't update quite as frequently as I'd like.


----------



## sabre23 (Feb 24, 2013)

O.O So close to TOP 20......


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 24, 2013)

Two GTX 295's completing tasks in about 15 minutes each. Just brought two GTX 460 SE's online and they are completing in under 13 minutes. Still no sign of my badge re-appearing...

EDIT:  The 460's are now completing in under 12 minutes now.


----------



## Norton (Feb 25, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Very Cool...!!!* 




*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Feb 25, 2013)

A bit low today for me, but maybe it was because I got in a little gaming this weekend 

Good work everyone!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 25, 2013)

manofthem said:


> A bit low today for me, but maybe it was because I got in a little gaming this weekend
> 
> Good work everyone!!!



You have no idea how hard it is to game on my HD4000 when there are all of these GPUs around...lol


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 25, 2013)

I shut down crunching on my xfired 6850 rig to game. Like I did for a few hours last night. I got the newest Dlc for sniper elite V2 and blasted through it. This mission seeemed really easy for me.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 25, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I shut down crunching on my xfired 6850 rig to game. Like I did for a few hours last night. I got the newest Dlc for sniper elite V2 and blasted through it. This mission seeemed really easy for me.



Nice MS! I played the first one and it was quite fun.


----------



## Norton (Feb 26, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Moar Horsepower...!!!* 




*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 26, 2013)

Back with a vengeance


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 26, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Nice MS! I played the first one and it was quite fun.



V2 is great man. I busted through the original missions in a couple weeks. There are 4 dlc packs for it. I got the lastest one last night and went through it in about 20 mins. Multiplayer is pretty fun too.






Nice work pie eaters


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 26, 2013)

After a few days at it, the AMD rig is online.  Now if it'll only stay stable.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 26, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> After a few days at it, the AMD rig is online.  Now if it'll only stay stable.



What issues are you having with it?  Good luck!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 26, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> What issues are you having with it?  Good luck!



keeps rebooting, crashing.  I never catch a BSOD if one.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 26, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> keeps rebooting, crashing.  I never catch a BSOD if one.



You _should_ be able to set it to not reboot if there's a BSOD.  Somewhere in System in the Control Panel.

I assume that you've run a memory test?


----------



## t_ski (Feb 26, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> keeps rebooting, crashing.  I never catch a BSOD if one.



Anything in the event logs?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 26, 2013)

Haven't had much time so I haven't checked much. I was going to try swapping RAM but figured I'd check BIOS first.  I made some changes after having rig off for about 2 days and now it's working.  I'll check out the event log when I get home.


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 26, 2013)

Damn, I don't think I'm going to make to the list today. There was a blackout at night and all my rigs went down, even my main with UPS. According to the event viewer I lost about 5 hours today plus several errors and not valids


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 26, 2013)

Bummer dude


----------



## Norton (Feb 27, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*36,000 Horsepower...!!!* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 27, 2013)

Both #1 and #2 going to Scandinavia--not bad 

Norton, you and your ridiculous forms of transportation


----------



## Norton (Feb 27, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Both #1 and #2 going to Scandinavia--not bad
> 
> Norton, you and your ridiculous forms of transportation



Don't mess with *Shockwave*!!!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 27, 2013)

Shockwave a bad dude.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 27, 2013)

So far the AMD rig is still going.  Really hope this thing is finally stable.

Great job getting into the top 20 folks and SUPERB job to the pie eaters


----------



## Norton (Feb 28, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Some Ice Cream for all..!!!* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 28, 2013)

I have no ideal how I made it to the top 20 today considering my main cruncher was shut down since about 4am this morning due to Windows update trolling me. And my linux rig didn't do it's final update in time. But great work guys and gals.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 28, 2013)

Holy Crap [Ion], over 600k!!!    
  


Excellent work to everyone! We have lots of stellar leaders in the charts to give us motivation to keep chugging along


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 28, 2013)

I pre





manofthem said:


> Holy Crap [Ion], over 600k!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent work to everyone! We have lots of stellar leaders in the charts to give us motivation to keep chugging along



I pretty much shat myself when I saw that.  It was very exciting 

We'll see how long I can keep this up for


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 28, 2013)

Keep up the great work fellas, especially you ION.  On fire lately.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 28, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> Keep up the great work fellas, especially you ION.  On fire lately.



Thanks!  Let's hope that none of my other systems catch fire


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 28, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Thanks!  Let's hope that none of my other systems catch fire



Hopefully not!


----------



## Norton (Mar 1, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Novosibirsk in Autumn..* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 1, 2013)

Well, today I learned where Novosibirsk is


----------



## HammerON (Mar 1, 2013)

And today I got to see [Ion] almost reach 600,000 ppd

EDIT: Whoops - you did that yesterday (break 600,000). Guess I wasn't paying attention


----------



## Norton (Mar 2, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
Today's results from this *Source*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*A Hot Coffey Break...!!!* 


Spoiler:  click!











*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Mar 2, 2013)

Wow you guys are rocking like crazy, leaving us peasants in the dust 

Excellent work to the pie eaters  



Also, I'm hoping to be a little higher tomorrow btw, as the 7850 is spooling up finally.  I started with 4 and now it's running 6 WUs, so let's hope it adds a bit for me  
(This will be for the weekend only, and then I turn it over )


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2013)

Hmm, according to that I was 21st and according to Free DC I was 19th.  I was pushing to hopefully be in the top 20. Regardless, it's crazy you need over 100k to enter the top 10.  Remember when 10k was more than enough.  Nuts!


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 2, 2013)

It will be less than 100K once less people crunch on their GPUs (when GPU crunching for WCG is over), so it won't be nuts forever.

On a sidenote: I had chicken patty last night when having dinner, lol.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2013)

Still great for the time being.  And you had my cousin Jimmy?


----------



## Nordic (Mar 2, 2013)

I really thing they would continue doing gpu work units since gpu's put out so much. I think that would be enough incentive alone.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2013)

james888 said:


> I really thing they would continue doing gpu work units since gpu's put out so much. I think that would be enough incentive alone.



We could only hope so...


----------



## Norton (Mar 2, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hmm, according to that I was 21st and according to Free DC I was 19th.  I was pushing to hopefully be in the top 20. Regardless, it's crazy you need over 100k to enter the top 10.  Remember when 10k was more than enough.  Nuts!



FreeDC was down last night when I did the post so I used BOINCStats data which uses a slightly different calculation for ppd. 

In any case you still did great!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 2, 2013)

Norton said:


> FreeDC was down last night when I did the post so I used BOINCStats data which uses a slightly different calculation for ppd.
> 
> In any case you still did great!



Aye, it makes sense now....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2013)

No worries, I still have a nice jump in PPD though.   Especially for not really adding any hardware.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 2, 2013)

james888 said:


> I really thing they would continue doing gpu work units since gpu's put out so much. I think that would be enough incentive alone.



I got a survey from WCG the other day.  If there's a place I can add it I will make the suggestion for more GPU WU's for other projects.


----------



## Norton (Mar 3, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Tech Support...!!!* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Mar 3, 2013)

Barely over 200k?  I was hoping for more , maybe tomorrow 

Good work fellas!


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm going to be down about 110k PPD for the next week or so--I managed to leave most of my systems on, but the Xeon had to get shut down since it wouldn't suspend properly.  In hindsight, I should have transferred its GPUs to the 3770k


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 3, 2013)

Woot top 20!  

keep it up fellas!


----------



## Norton (Mar 4, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*We've taken 12th Place...!!!* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## SirKeldon (Mar 4, 2013)

Huge improvement in the Top 20 numbers ... our scores are looking impressive these last weeks

Congrats to all on that #12 position!!! No stop till arriving at top10 team!!! 

PS: New cruncher rig is on its way!!!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 4, 2013)

I don't know what the deuce happened to my ppd, unless its because my cards ran short last night. I haven't hit what I wanted to hit at all  

Regardless, congrats to all our pie eaters. At least with my absence in pie, there was a slight change up


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 4, 2013)

That's more like it 
But I have no idea how I managed 600k w/ the Xeon system down.  Certainly not complaining though


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 4, 2013)

Well, it also depends on our wingmans as we can't validate ourselves. I've got a 62 page backlog of pendings so I think someone is slacking up (used to have 50 or so)


----------



## manofthem (Mar 4, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> That's more like it
> But I have no idea how I managed 600k w/ the Xeon system down.  Certainly not complaining though



You better not be complaining   
600k is no mean accomplishment; I'd be stoked to hit half of that


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 4, 2013)

norton said:


> *time for pie.....!*
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130303/top 10 030313.jpg
> *are you in our top 20?*
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130303/top 20 030313.jpg
> ...



congrats to everyone for the super hard work day in and day out.  Keep it up!


----------



## Norton (Mar 5, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Have a Bunny...!!!* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Maban (Mar 5, 2013)

Top 25 ain't bad. I recently added my GPUs to the mix.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 5, 2013)

Finally I was able to break the normal 200k, even if just for today 

Congrats pie eaters!   And well done Maban


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 5, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Finally I was able to break the normal 200k, even if just for today
> 
> Congrats pie eaters!   And well done Maban



200k is pretty awesome--that's nearly what KieX's 2xHD7970 system is pulling right now.  Also about what the five HD7770s are doing


----------



## manofthem (Mar 5, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> 200k is pretty awesome--that's nearly what KieX's 2xHD7970 system is pulling right now.  Also about what the five HD7770s are doing



Absolutely I agree with you. It's just that I've been pretty steady with my one rig for quite some time now, and since I had the other PC with me for the weekend, I had anticipated seeing an increase, sort of like a special treat for me. Finally it kicked in 

And good work [Ion], your 600k+ is really remarkable. 

I actually have a few left over components from an old rig I inherited, so I'm thinking of throwing together a small rig to get crunching. I hope I can manage it


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 5, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Absolutely I agree with you. It's just that I've been pretty steady with my one rig for quite some time now, and since I had the other PC with me for the weekend, I had anticipated seeing an increase, sort of like a special treat for me. Finally it kicked in
> 
> And good work [Ion], your 600k+ is really remarkable.
> 
> I actually have a few left over components from an old rig I inherited, so I'm thinking of throwing together a small rig to get crunching. I hope I can manage it



Well, a full third of what I'm pulling right now is from a rented system--so not my hardware.  And I only have the i7 hex for another week--then it's getting shut down and sent to winners around the country 

Good luck setting up a farm


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 5, 2013)

Liking this top 20 thing


----------



## A novice (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi everyone I will be away for the next five days and will have to turn off the computers, so someone else can have my slice of pie


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 5, 2013)

How generous . enjoy the time away.


----------



## sabre23 (Mar 5, 2013)

so close to top 20 ..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 5, 2013)

sabre23 said:


> so close to top 20 ..



Been there before.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 5, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> Been there before.



Even with what I have running 24/7 will not get me back in the top 20 LOL so many people running newer cards.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 5, 2013)

im just glad im seeing my name in the top 30 almost daily  and thats only with 8-10 hours of runtime a day


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 5, 2013)

Any contribution is good fellas.


----------



## Norton (Mar 6, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*3 days to go...!!!* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Mar 7, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*2 days to go...!!!* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Mar 7, 2013)

Congrats to all our pie eats and top placers!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 7, 2013)

Out the top 20 I went for a day. We had 2 ft+ of snow drop over night last night and today. Power was blinking half the day so I left the crunchers off until a couple hours ago.


----------



## Norton (Mar 7, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Out the top 20 I went for a day. We had 2 ft+ of snow drop over night last night and today. Power was blinking half the day so I left the crunchers off until a couple hours ago.



I was just checking the weather and saw footage from your area.... looked like you got a mess 

Stay safe and hope you start melting soon....


----------



## manofthem (Mar 7, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Out the top 20 I went for a day. We had 2 ft+ of snow drop over night last night and today. Power was blinking half the day so I left the crunchers off until a couple hours ago.



Man I feel you pain. A cold front came in today and its currently 55*F right now  
 

Stay safe and warm up there


----------



## Maban (Mar 7, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Out the top 20 I went for a day. We had 2 ft+ of snow drop over night last night and today. Power was blinking half the day so I left the crunchers off until a couple hours ago.



I'll keep your spot warm for when you return.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks guys. All seems back to normal except the deep layer of white stuff all over the place. But the good thing is, is that it is not going to be here long. They are calling for it to be up in the 60's by tomorrow. The bad thing about this snow fall was it was an extremely wet snow. If you stood outside while it was snowing any length of time you got soaked from head to toe. 

The crunchers are all back up and going so all is good there.


----------



## Norton (Mar 8, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*BOINCStats data used- Update,, FreeDC results added




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Top 20- FreeDC updated version










*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today













Spoiler:  21 thru 30- FreeDC updated version











*1 day to go...!!!* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Mar 8, 2013)

Pie is goooood, mmmm....  Wow [Ion], closing in on the 700k mark 

Good work all


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 8, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Pie is goooood, mmmm....  Wow [Ion], closing in on the 700k mark
> 
> Good work all



Thanks--no idea how that happened though 

I only have another three or so days of this--but it's been fun while it lasted


----------



## sabre23 (Mar 8, 2013)

Wtf...I was in Top 20 (@20) first time ever...if free-dc updated at proper time . Why me?


----------



## Norton (Mar 8, 2013)

sabre23 said:


> Wtf...I was in Top 20 (@20) first time ever...if free-dc updated at proper time . Why me?



FreeDC did end up updating late last night so the data is still available- I can update yesterdays pie to include both data sets 

I'll do it later today (at work right now) so keep an eye for the edit before the end of the day 

**UPDATE- FreeDC results added in (see spoilers in original post) **


----------



## Norton (Mar 9, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Regarding the Completion of our Challenge...* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Mar 9, 2013)

Not a bad finish at all, very nice work!!!

The challenge has been great for the team with all the new additions, all the increase in ppd output, and all the good that we all have accomplished during the last month!


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 9, 2013)

not to mention the rising power bills  It's been fun but I'm going to back down after the 25th. Still, with the 3 dedicated crunchers plus the office PCs I should be able to turn in 15000ppd but that means no more top 20 for me


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 9, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> not to mention the rising power bills  It's been fun but I'm going to back down after the 25th. Still, with the 3 dedicated crunchers plus the office PCs I should be able to turn in 15000ppd but that means no more top 20 for me



You've accomplished a great deal and we thank you for it.  Good work


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Mar 9, 2013)

Hmmm PIE, nom nom nom nom nom

I don't always get PIE, so when I do, I really enjoy it. 

Great job everyone. KEEP ON CRUNCHING


----------



## manofthem (Mar 9, 2013)

BarbaricSoul said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130308/Top 10 030813.jpg
> 
> 
> Hmmm PIE, nom nom nom nom nom
> ...



Congrats on beig a pie eater, awesome work!


----------



## Norton (Mar 10, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*3Cutie ...!!!* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 10, 2013)

wow, the 7770 added 10000ppd on its own  That rig was getting 5000-7000ppd with a 6570, I got 17000 today.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 10, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> wow, the 7770 added 10000ppd on its own  That rig was getting 5000-7000ppd with a 6570, I got 17000 today.



They do an amazing job--cheap, low power, and great output


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm tempted to sell my 6950 and get a 7870.


----------



## Norton (Mar 10, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> I'm tempted to sell my 6950 and get a 7870.



7870's are great cards  

Two 7770's equal a 7870 for crunching purposes, SP count, etc...


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 10, 2013)

Score! 






Knowing Dell PCs it's bound to be a Visiontek, not exactly my preferred brand but for the price I can't complain. 

So 10 WUs?


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 10, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> Score!
> 
> http://img855.imageshack.us/img855/2940/capture013o.jpg
> 
> ...



I've done six on the HD7850 and I think it could do more with a better CPU--in short, I think that ten should be entirely doable with a good CPU 

Awesome new addition!


----------



## Norton (Mar 10, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> I've done six on the HD7850 and I think it could do more with a better CPU--in short, I think that ten should be entirely doable with a good CPU
> 
> Awesome new addition!



Sweet spot for a 7870 seems to be in the 8-10 wu range (65-75k ppd)


----------



## Norton (Mar 11, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Hot Coffey Today...!!!* 


Spoiler:  click!











*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 11, 2013)

Well, I expect that this will be the last day of my 600k+, but it's been good fun while it lasted


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 11, 2013)

The 7770 is bananas 






Can't wait for the 7870 to get here.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 11, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Well, I expect that this will be the last day of my 600k+, but it's been good fun while it lasted



Well if it is indeed your last day, it was a super awesome ride while it lasted. 600k+ is terrific, a great stride for TPU.  Hopefully we can all continue to grow 



TRWOV said:


> The 7770 is bananas
> 
> http://img836.imageshack.us/img836/9141/7770.png
> 
> Can't wait for the 7870 to get here.



That's exciting, as I recently won a 7770!  Can't wait to get it set up and crunching


----------



## Norton (Mar 12, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Bring on the Doom...!!!* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Mar 12, 2013)

My #'s are down, aaaaaaghhhhh!  

Good work fellas.


----------



## Norton (Mar 12, 2013)

manofthem said:


> My #'s are down, aaaaaaghhhhh!
> 
> Good work fellas.



Mine are too... moving sme stuff around so my #'s will be moving around for awhile 

Hopefully I'll be able to get everything done without going under 200k ppd


----------



## manofthem (Mar 12, 2013)

Norton said:


> Mine are too... moving sme stuff around so my #'s will be moving around for awhile
> 
> Hopefully I'll be able to get everything done without going under 200k ppd



Your numbers are still looking good there, and hopefully you can get your rigs assorted with minimal downtime. 

I did suspend for a while today and got into some Nazi Zombie Army goodness (since I took a sick day today), so that accounts for some of it I suppose


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 12, 2013)

Yea my numbers are going to be down for the foreseeable future due to my need to part out my secondary cruncher. 

Too many bills and the frigging unemployment isn't cutting it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 12, 2013)

My #'s are down a bit because my AMD rig was off about a whole day.  It's back online since last night so #'s should level out for me soon.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 12, 2013)

I think that my wireless is down. My hardwired rigs are still reporting so I expect to bounce back when the wife get the router re-set.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 12, 2013)

So much trouble--I'm sorry to hear about the difficulties


----------



## Jstn7477 (Mar 12, 2013)

My numbers were down because I forgot to turn crunching back on when I finished playing Skyrim early Monday morning. I guess I had enough WUs queued up for validation to keep my numbers up yesterday.


----------



## Norton (Mar 13, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Kick Ass Day...!!!* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 13, 2013)

good job to all.  My points are starting to rack back up.


----------



## Norton (Mar 14, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Kitty...!!!* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Maban (Mar 14, 2013)

Came home today after a week away to find my 2600K idle. Some genius forgot to click "Allow new tasks" after fiddling with settings.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 14, 2013)

Maban said:


> Came home today after a week away to find my 2600K idle. Some genius forgot to click "Allow new tasks" after fiddling with settings.



Man, I hate when that happens, which has happened to me plenty of times lol.

And pie looks good


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 14, 2013)

Maban said:


> Came home today after a week away to find my 2600K idle. Some genius forgot to click "Allow new tasks" after fiddling with settings.


----------



## Norton (Mar 15, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Happy PI Day...!!!* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Mar 15, 2013)

Good work everyone, the pie looks good


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 15, 2013)

Yummy, yummy pie


----------



## t_ski (Mar 15, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Good work everyone, the *pi* looks good





[Ion] said:


> Yummy, yummy *pi*



fixt


----------



## Norton (Mar 16, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*and a Hot Coffey Break...!!!* 


Spoiler:  click me!











*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Mar 16, 2013)

Wow, it was close between NF_Blake and myself, but he beat me  (come to think of it, he always beats me )
Good work today everyone


----------



## t_ski (Mar 16, 2013)

Dropping out of the pie told me I had a rig down.  Sure enough, the i7 3570K/dual 7770 was locked up.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 16, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Wow, it was close between NF_Blake and myself, but he beat me  (come to think of it, he always beats me )
> Good work today everyone


But not by much--a single C2D would have put you ahead 


t_ski said:


> Dropping out of the pie told me I had a rig down.  Sure enough, the i7 3570K/dual 7770 was locked up.



At least you found it out and have it resolved now.  So does that mean that the RMA didn't fix things for you?


----------



## manofthem (Mar 16, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> But not by much--a single C2D would have put you ahead



Shouldn't be for long though. I'm going to be installing the 7770 in an old system today. Even though it won't be the best, it'll be something til I can score a i3/z77 mobo combo (or similar). I have considered an AMD system too, but it seems the power draw would be higher; I'm not decided.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 16, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> At least you found it out and have it resolved now.  So does that mean that the RMA didn't fix things for you?



I think you have a couple things mixed up (no big deal).  The RMA was for a 7770 that suddenly artifacted and had green lines everywhere.  I got it back, but it's not tested.

The 3570K rig has been stable since day 1.  This is the first lockup for it.

The AMD rig, on the other hand, was the one I had issues running dual cards on.  I was thinking about putting the RMA 7770 in it to see if it will run with the other card I had in there (unlike the MSI).

I just have too many little things to work on, not enough time to do it all, and a complete lack of enthusiasm now that I'm getting sick.


----------



## Norton (Mar 17, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Pretty Bird...!!!* 






*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 17, 2013)

That's more like it--also awesome to see MStenholm doing nearly half a million and twelve doing over 100k


----------



## Zebeon (Mar 17, 2013)

Hell yea- got some pie today, First time on the list!!  I am number 30 but still made it LOL


----------



## manofthem (Mar 17, 2013)

It's looking good fellers 

I'm hoping with the 7770 hooked up now, I might jump _a little_ in ppd (only problem is its installed in a slow Athlon 64 x2 for now )

Good work Zebeon and everyone for rocking well


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 17, 2013)

manofthem said:


> It's looking good fellers
> 
> I'm hoping with the 7770 hooked up now, I might jump _a little_ in ppd (only problem is its installed in a slow Athlon 64 x2 for now )
> 
> Good work Zebeon and everyone for rocking well



Hey, at least it's an X2, and you aren't running it with my Atom


----------



## Norton (Mar 18, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Puppy and Kitty...!!!* 






*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 18, 2013)

So close to pie.... can't wait for the 7870 and 1055T to get here


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 18, 2013)

AMD rig ran strong for about a week, had to shut if off again, won't go past POST.   I'm going crazy with this rig guys.


----------



## Zebeon (Mar 18, 2013)

Two days in a row in the top 30- Not pie I guess but still!!

Congrats everyone!


----------



## Norton (Mar 19, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*When traction exceeds torque.. example 1!!!* 






*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 19, 2013)




----------



## Norton (Mar 19, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> http://imageshack.us/a/img585/4417/soclosejs.png



Almost 100k for you!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 19, 2013)

Good work on pie everyone, looks tasty 

I swiped a z68 mobo from [H] today and now I'm looking for a CPU to compliment it, i3/i5-ish. I'm hoping to be able to have a little boost in pie, maybe even give you a little competition Norton .


----------



## Norton (Mar 19, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Good work on pie everyone, looks tasty
> 
> I swiped a z68 mobo from [H] today and now I'm looking for a CPU to compliment it, i3/i5-ish. I'm hoping to be able to have a little boost in pie, *maybe even give you a little competition Norton* .






Spoiler:  Really?









j/k  you're welcome to my slice and any help I can provide you to get it...


Got a few more tricks up my sleeve


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 19, 2013)

Can't wait till the 2nd 7770 starts to bump up my points.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 19, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> http://imageshack.us/a/img585/4417/soclosejs.png



Stalin?


----------



## KieX (Mar 19, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Stalin?





> I see a little silhouetto of a man
> Scaramouch, scaramouch will you do the fandango
> Thunderbolt and lightning - very very frightening me
> Gallileo, Gallileo,
> ...



Freddy Mercury 

Fat bottom girls make the world go round, so keep munching those pies


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 19, 2013)

Freddie Mercury


----------



## Norton (Mar 20, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*SR-71 Blackbird brake check...!!!* 






*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## t_ski (Mar 20, 2013)

Bill was standing behind that lighting his cigarette off the flames


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 20, 2013)

Cmon guys, I don't want to be over a fifth of the team--pose more challenge for me!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 20, 2013)

[Ion], I'm sure we'd love to be able to do more but we are just limited poor folk  
 to our ppd leader 

I don't think my 7770 is doing much, super bottlenecked I believe. Hopefully it'll be fixed soon and start really rocking! 

But then again, I did get a good amount of gaming in today


----------



## Jstn7477 (Mar 20, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Cmon guys, I don't want to be over a fifth of the team--pose more challenge for me!



I should be back in the 12-14% range tomorrow, plus whatever the new 7770 brings by next week.


----------



## Norton (Mar 21, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*F-1... best until we have Warp drive...!!!* 






*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 21, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> I should be back in the 12-14% range tomorrow, plus whatever the new 7770 brings by next week.



According to the receipt from USPS, you should get your GPU in tomorrow 

Enjoy!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm officially setting the goal of 300k; it's what I want to accomplish!  I sure hope it's attainable in the near future


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 21, 2013)

yay, back in the top 30 again  can't wait to get my 2nd rig up and running to put my 7770 on 24/7 output   I also reworked my sig as it was bland with just the badges there


----------



## manofthem (Mar 21, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> yay, back in the top 30 again  can't wait to get my 2nd rig up and running to put my 7770 on 24/7 output   I also reworked my sig as it was bland with just the badges there



Sig looks good, well laid out. I need to redo mine too 

Good job back in the top-30!


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 21, 2013)

Broke the 100K barrier... still no pie


----------



## t_ski (Mar 21, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> Broke the 100K barrier... still no pie



Pie is getting tougher and tougher to eat.  When I started I was in the #1 spot at about 250-300K.  JNow that would barely get me #5.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 21, 2013)

Yup, competition has definitely gotten tougher.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 21, 2013)

I just took a cruncher down yesterday but I will have something to go in it's place soon.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 21, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Pie is getting tougher and tougher to eat.  When I started I was in the #1 spot at about 250-300K.  JNow that would barely get me #5.



I remember when KieX purchased the 3 HD7770s that I now have--he was getting #1 easy with just over 100k PPD.  How times have changed


----------



## manofthem (Mar 22, 2013)

NF_Blake is my challenger.  I'm giving it all I have, but he's going to get me... 

 good work NF_B!


----------



## Bow (Mar 22, 2013)

I want some pie


----------



## Norton (Mar 22, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*There's someone new on the Pie...!!!* 





Congrats* TRWOV*! 

*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 22, 2013)

NOM NOM NOM


----------



## manofthem (Mar 22, 2013)

Good work TRWOV and everyone enjoying pie this evening!


----------



## t_ski (Mar 22, 2013)

Bow said:


> I want some pie



Come get you some!!!!



Norton said:


> *Time for Pie.....!*
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130321/Top 10 032113.jpg
> *Are you in our Top 20?*
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130321/top 20 032113.jpg
> ...



3570K rig was locked up again :shadedshu


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 22, 2013)

Congratulations to TRWOV and everyone else!


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 22, 2013)

Target reached




We still have -10 C in night in Denmark so my little heaters will stay on for some more weeks.


----------



## Nordic (Mar 22, 2013)

I might actually get some pie this week if I don't keep forgetting to turn boinc back on after gaming.


----------



## Norton (Mar 22, 2013)

mstenholm said:


> Target reached
> [url]http://img.techpowerup.org/130322/User Stats for MStenholm in World Community Grid - Mozilla Firefox_2013-03-22_07-33-02.jpg[/URL]
> 
> We still have -10 C in night in Denmark so my little heaters will stay on for some more weeks.



Congrats! -


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 22, 2013)

broke top 2000 for Canadian users  next up 1000


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 22, 2013)

^^ Good work Alien.  There is a bunch of nut jobs in Canada with systems we can't overtake,  but we do the best we can.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 22, 2013)

Congrats pie eaters.


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 22, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> broke top 2000 for Canadian users  next up 1000
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130322/Capture127.png



Good work, I am at 638 in the Netherlands (speaking in terms of WCG), according to BOINCstats: http://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/user/detail/815517
However, competiton seems to be more fierce in Canada, judging by the fact that you had to give so much for getting into the Canadian top 2000.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 22, 2013)

It's probably becasue all the techies use BOINC to heat their homes.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 22, 2013)

mstenholm said:


> Target reached
> [url]http://img.techpowerup.org/130322/User Stats for MStenholm in World Community Grid - Mozilla Firefox_2013-03-22_07-33-02.jpg[/URL]
> 
> We still have -10 C in night in Denmark so my little heaters will stay on for some more weeks.



Phenomenal--over 1/9 of the total credit for your country! 

Enjoy the cool weather!


----------



## Norton (Mar 23, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Kitties...!!!* 






*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 23, 2013)

Dropped out of the Top 20 but with all my rigs shut off that understandable. Once I'm back from the holidays I'll run with all my rigs for a week to make up for it


----------



## manofthem (Mar 23, 2013)

Good work everyone! 
Gotta love [Ion]'s 200k lead over 2nd


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 23, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Good work everyone!
> Gotta love [Ion]'s 200k lead over 2nd



Why thank you--it is good fun 

Although I do wish that there was someone else doing 600k+ that I could compete with


----------



## manofthem (Mar 23, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Why thank you--it is good fun
> 
> Although I do wish that there was someone else doing 600k+ that I could compete with



I do as well wish more could do more, myself included. Like I mentioned the other day, 300k is my next goal to hit, and after that I can reevaluate. But yes, 600k is crazy!  It'll take a lot before anyone battles with you, me thinks.  But keep it up, don't let your lak of competition diminish your zeal. Your spirit sets a very nice patten for the rest of us


----------



## Norton (Mar 23, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Why thank you--it is good fun
> 
> Although I do wish that there was someone else doing 600k+ that I could compete with



Still need to think about adjusting your user name otherwise top spot on the big pie at FreeDC will remain as ".."


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 23, 2013)

Norton said:


> Still need to think about adjusting your user name otherwise top spot on the big pie at FreeDC will remain as ".."




...bbbbut I like this name 

I guess I could consider shortening it to Aperture_Science, although I do like the 1950s-80s version of the company better...


----------



## Norton (Mar 23, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> ...bbbbut I like this name
> 
> I guess I could consider shortening it to Aperture_Science, although I do like the 1950s-80s version of the company better...



Nothing wrong with the name... just doesn't fit into their charts

Apt_Sci_Innov ?
 I think up to 14 letters will fit on those pie charts- would need to check user names from other teams to be sure


----------



## t_ski (Mar 23, 2013)

What about taking out the underscores and putting in spaces?


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 23, 2013)

But I like "..."


----------



## manofthem (Mar 23, 2013)

mjkmike said:


> But I like "..."



Yeah, those few dots kind of make it like this Phantom of the Pie thing, where we can't see a name but instead just dots. It adds this mythical characteristic to this divine ppd output. Haha, maybe that doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Norton (Mar 24, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*A Hot Coffey Break...!!!* 


Spoiler:  click!











*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Mar 24, 2013)

Pie is looking nice tonight!  I dropped a little in my ppd because I did quite a bit of gaming earlier today, but I hope to be back up tomorrow!


----------



## HammerON (Mar 24, 2013)

Norton was only 3,000 points behind me today...


----------



## Norton (Mar 24, 2013)

HammerON said:


> Norton was only 3,000 points behind me today...



Will be dumping the results from one of my remote rigs today for an extra 5-6k points... as long as it didn't crash* 

*fingers crossed


----------



## Norton (Mar 25, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Hi There...!!!* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 25, 2013)

Great work everyone--congratulations Justin on your second place pie tonight!


----------



## Norton (Mar 25, 2013)

HammerON said:


> Norton was only 3,000 points behind me today...



Doh!!! You got me again HammerON! 

*I SHALL BE HAZ'ING A SLICE OF THAT LEMON PIE BY THE END OF THIS WEEK!!!* 

A little competition is fun


----------



## HammerON (Mar 25, 2013)

Bring it


----------



## Norton (Mar 26, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*SWEET...!!!* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Mar 26, 2013)

Congrats all! 

Man, when I stop crunching to do some gaming, my ppd drops a good amount 
Ah well, sometimes we just got to get our game on


----------



## Nordic (Mar 26, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Congrats all!
> 
> Man, when I stop crunching to do some gaming, my ppd drops a good amount
> Ah well, sometimes we just got to get our game on



Yes^
I game 4-6 hours a night and it drops me 40-50k ppd.


----------



## Norton (Mar 26, 2013)

HammerON said:


> Bring it



Getting close today! 






A couple more hours and we'll see 

**** EDIT- got it!  ****


----------



## Norton (Mar 27, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Cool...!!!* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## HammerON (Mar 27, 2013)

Got me by about 800 points


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 27, 2013)

Good work Norton--you achieved your goal! 

We need more non-American flags in the top-20 I think....


----------



## Norton (Mar 27, 2013)

HammerON said:


> Got me by about 800 points





[Ion] said:


> Good work Norton--you achieved your goal!
> 
> We need more non-American flags in the top-20 I think....



Mmmm Lemon! 

Once doesn't make a trend though.... I can get to maybe 285-290k and I'm done until I get the other i7 rig built. Too busy at work this week to get to it


----------



## HammerON (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to stop playing Crysis 3 for a couple hours a night
Nah - I am having too much fun (MP).


----------



## Nordic (Mar 27, 2013)

Only got an hour of gaming in before my internet went poop. I go up 40k.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 27, 2013)

When I look at the Polar Bears, I think of the lovely Coca-Cola commercials during winter time, and it fills me with a buttery warmth that is just so pleasant .  Thanks Norton


----------



## Norton (Mar 28, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*lil' Bobcat...!!!* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Mar 28, 2013)

Congrats to all our pie eaters this fine evening 

Pretty soon James is going to be high in the pie with the 7930s coming


----------



## Nordic (Mar 28, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Congrats to all our pie eaters this fine evening
> 
> Pretty soon James is going to be high in the pie with the 7930s coming



I will get them crunching at first just cause I want to see what they can do and taste pie. Then they will mine bitcoins for a bit to pay them off somewhat. I still need to get a system to run them in too.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 28, 2013)

Norton, you did it again! 
Great job!


----------



## Norton (Mar 28, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Norton, you did it again!
> Great job!



Thinking I got there due to not having Bioshock Infinite yet.... ppd would be down about 20-30k if I did 

Really looking to pick that game up at some point real soon!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 28, 2013)

Norton said:


> Thinking I got there due to not having Bioshock Infinite yet.... ppd would be down about 20-30k if I did
> 
> Really looking to pick that game up at some point real soon!



I have a card coming soon, so I should be able to hook up with Bioshock Inf at a real deal!


----------



## Norton (Mar 28, 2013)

manofthem said:


> I have a card coming soon, so I should be able to hook up with Bioshock Inf at a real deal!



Thanks Bud! 

I think james888 has me covered already


----------



## manofthem (Mar 28, 2013)

Norton said:


> Thanks Bud!
> 
> I think james888 has me covered already



Oh that's right, he's got the good stuff inbound 

Let me know if anything changes.


----------



## Norton (Mar 29, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*We're doing a stand up job...!!!* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Mar 29, 2013)

Man, my output has been all over the place lately: 211k, 250k, 206k.... Strange, and i haven't even gamed the last few days. 

Good work everyone on the pie.


----------



## Norton (Mar 29, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Man, my output has been all over the place lately: 211k, 250k, 206k.... Strange, and i haven't even gamed the last few days.
> 
> Good work everyone on the pie.



The delay/variation is normal. 

Your daily output is a function of what the rig produces plus the wu's that are cleared from pending validation/verification.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 29, 2013)

Norton said:


> The delay/variation is normal.
> 
> Your daily output is a function of what the rig produces plus the wu's that are cleared from pending validation/verification.



But me no likey!   but thanks

And Norton, I'm going to try to give you a run for the money when i get my new rig setup, hopefully next week!


----------



## Norton (Mar 29, 2013)

manofthem said:


> But me no likey!   but thanks
> 
> And Norton, I'm going to try to give you a run for the money when i get my new rig setup, hopefully next week!



Bring it!  

I was going to pick up a 7850 with the gift card I got from the challenge but couldn't resist the SeaSonic X-750 Gold PSU for $99


----------



## t_ski (Mar 29, 2013)

Norton said:


> *Time for Pie.....!*
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130328/Top 10 032813.jpg
> *Are you in our Top 20?*
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130328/top 20 032813.jpg
> ...



I had to take things up a notch to make up for my downtime yesterday.  Fortunately, I snuck that last-minute rush into 10TH place


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 29, 2013)

upped my gpu wu's from 4 to 8, im ready to make the lists again


----------



## Norton (Mar 30, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Very cute Bunny...!!!* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Nordic (Mar 30, 2013)

Got my core 2 duo 6300 crunching at 2.35ghz. Seems like it gave me bit of a boost.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 30, 2013)

james888 said:


> Got my core 2 duo 6300 crunching at 2.35ghz. Seems like it gave me bit of a boost.



Those E6300s are surprisingly capable CPUs 

Basically a cache-reduced E6550 now


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 31, 2013)

No pie today?


----------



## Norton (Mar 31, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Happy Easter...!!!* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 31, 2013)

I ran this 7970 from 10AM to 11PM at 12 WU and at boost clocks to score 45K. Not bad at all! I need to get the 5770 back up as well.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 31, 2013)

My numbers should be up a bit more again tomorrow--I'll plug the ethernet in on the Xeon and hopefully upload three days of work from it


----------



## manofthem (Mar 31, 2013)

Everyone is looking really good, keep up the great work.  

@brandon: glad to see the 7970 is up and running strong, cranking out!


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 1, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> My numbers should be up a bit more again tomorrow--I'll plug the ethernet in on the Xeon and hopefully upload three days of work from it



We noticed.  Congratulation with the 50M and the second spot in team. I wonder how long I can keep you behind me


----------



## Norton (Apr 1, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* *Yesterday's Pie *




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*No Clownin' Around...!!!* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 1, 2013)

mstenholm said:


> We noticed.  Congratulation with the 50M and the second spot in team. I wonder how long I can keep you behind me



Thank you!  It feels amazing 

It looks like I'm on track to overtake you in about six weeks, however, I'm not convinced that will happen, as I'll be back at home then and I'll have to shut down most of my equipment until August.  But we'll see


----------



## Norton (Apr 2, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*A Welcome Sunset to yet another April Fool's Day...!!!* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Apr 2, 2013)

Looks great guys, very nice!

BTW anybody knoiw what happened to NF_blake?  We are usually close together, but I don't see where he went.......


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 2, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Looks great guys, very nice!
> 
> BTW anybody knoiw what happened to NF_blake?  We are usually close together, but I don't see where he went.......



Yes, I think he went back to XS now that our competition is over--he was originally just joining us for that...


----------



## Norton (Apr 2, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Looks great guys, very nice!
> 
> BTW anybody knoiw what happened to NF_blake?  We are usually close together, but I don't see where he went.......



He went back to XtremeSystems... he was just visiting our Team for a while 

Thanks for your assist NF_blake! 

EDIT- Ion beat me to it


----------



## manofthem (Apr 2, 2013)

Awe, that's too bad; we had a nice little struggle going there.  Now I need to up my game to compete with Norton, t_ski, or HammerOn


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 2, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Awe, that's too bad; we had a nice little struggle going there.  Now I need to up my game to compete with Norton, t_ski, or HammerOn



If you want someone to compete with I'm always happy to oblige


----------



## Norton (Apr 2, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Awe, that's too bad; we had a nice little struggle going there.  Now I need to up my game to compete with Norton, t_ski, or HammerOn



I'm maxed out for now so I'll leave this for you early.....


----------



## TRWOV (Apr 2, 2013)

Delicious pie is delicious 










[Ion] said:


> Yes, I think he went back to XS now that our competition is over--he was originally just joining us for that...



So that's why I got pie then. Yesterday I got to be 11th place and today got to 10th, the only variable was him.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 2, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> If you want someone to compete with I'm always happy to oblige



That's like the guy with the STI asking to race the Civic  But thanks for offering 



Norton said:


> I'm maxed out for now so I'll leave this for you early.....
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130401/lemon-pie.jpg



Let's hope I can get somewhere.  I just got the 7870 LE crunching, 8 WUs to start.  I shall see where we go from there.  I really need to get a CPU cooler for this 3770k though, temps in the 70's   My god, those are terrible.


----------



## Norton (Apr 2, 2013)

manofthem said:


> * I really need to get a CPU cooler for this 3770k though, temps in the 70's   My god, those are terrible*.



Xig Gaia is on special @ NewEgg and may work with the 15% code that is being e-mailed around (19.99 plus 3.00 off and free shipping)

XIGMATEK Gaia SD1283 CPU Cooler bracket included d...

What case are you using?


----------



## manofthem (Apr 2, 2013)

Norton said:


> Xig Gaia is on special @ NewEgg and may work with the 15% code that is being e-mailed around (19.99 plus 3.00 off and free shipping)
> 
> XIGMATEK Gaia SD1283 CPU Cooler bracket included d...
> 
> What case are you using?



I'm using a horrible Blackhawk Advanced from back in the day, been sitting in the storage closet outside.  It has a big side fan that will probably get in the way of most big coolers.  I used to have a Zalman 9700 and it barely cleared, mm or 2 of space.

I'll check your link now. 

edit: it may be too big  it says 120mm and the zalman I had was 110 and barely cleared.  Who knows... 

I'd like to get an itx build going and throw the new system into that, and I could sport an h60 or something.


----------



## Daimus (Apr 2, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> Delicious pie is delicious



Congratulations to the first slice of pie!


----------



## Norton (Apr 2, 2013)

manofthem said:


> I'm using a horrible Blackhawk Advanced from back in the day, been sitting in the storage closet outside.  It has a big side fan that will probably get in the way of most big coolers.  I used to have a Zalman 9700 and it barely cleared, mm or 2 of space.
> 
> I'll check your link now.
> 
> ...



That case is a little wider than a NZXT Source 210 so it should fit (only issue would be the side panel fan like you said... is it removable or remountable on the outside of the case?)

An H60 could be mounted on the outside of the rear fan hole if you need the room


----------



## manofthem (Apr 2, 2013)

Norton said:


> That case is a little wider than a NZXT Source 210 so it should fit (only issue would be the side panel fan like you said... is it removable or remountable on the outside of the case?)
> 
> An H60 could be mounted on the outside of the rear fan hole if you need the room



The side fan can't be changed, it's there permanently 

The H60 will work; I used to have one long ago before going to my Haf case with custom water, so I may do that.


----------



## TRWOV (Apr 2, 2013)

Daimus said:


> Congratulations to the first slice of pie!



I got my first bite on page 287  Now that NF_lake went back to XS I guess I'll show up there more often


----------



## Daimus (Apr 2, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> I got my first bite on page 287 Now that NF_lake went back to XS I guess I'll show up there more often



Sorry, missed that.:shadedshu Congrats anyway and I hope for the competition for the 9th place


P.S. [whispering] Till KieX comes back


----------



## TRWOV (Apr 2, 2013)

Daimus said:


> Sorry, missed that.:shadedshu Congrats anyway and I hope for the competition for the 9th place
> 
> 
> P.S. [whispering] Till KieX comes back



shhhhhh.... don't invoque him


----------



## Norton (Apr 2, 2013)

manofthem said:


> The side fan can't be changed, it's there permanently
> 
> The H60 will work; I used to have one long ago before going to my Haf case with custom water, so I may do that.



iirc the Gaia can be mounted to blow up thru the top (Ion did this?)... this may get you the clearance from the side fan.... would definitely need low profile ram if you did it that way though


----------



## manofthem (Apr 2, 2013)

Norton said:


> iirc the Gaia can be mounted to blow up thru the top (Ion did this?)... this may get you the clearance from the side fan.... would definitely need low profile ram if you did it that way though



I'm going to check into it tomorrow, thanks.  I'm super tired now: long day of work and then a long night of rearranging all my junk, both pcs, desks, everything.  

The ram is the really low profile Samsung ram, no heatspreader, so anything should work for clearance.  I took 8GB from my main rig and dropped it into the second rig; I didn't ever use 16GB anyway   Thanks for your help tonight


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 2, 2013)

manofthem said:


> That's like the guy with the STI asking to race the Civic  But thanks for offering
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hope I can get somewhere.  I just got the 7870 LE crunching, 8 WUs to start.  I shall see where we go from there.  I really need to get a CPU cooler for this 3770k though, temps in the 70's   My god, those are terrible.


Not sure what a STI is...

And at 4GHz on the stock cooler, my 3770k was pushing 85C--not too fun.  The H50 does better, although it's still hot 



Norton said:


> That case is a little wider than a NZXT Source 210 so it should fit (only issue would be the side panel fan like you said... is it removable or remountable on the outside of the case?)
> 
> An H60 could be mounted on the outside of the rear fan hole if you need the room


With my Source210 and 3770k, I have the radiator for the H50 mounted to the ceiling with the 120mm fan on top outside of the case--it looks silly, but works well enough.


Norton said:


> iirc the Gaia can be mounted to blow up thru the top (Ion did this?)... this may get you the clearance from the side fan.... would definitely need low profile ram if you did it that way though



Yes, I did mount it blow up through the top--this is how I'm doing the 2700k.  I'm not convinced if it helps any for anything, but it works, so it stays like this


----------



## Norton (Apr 3, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*We've reached WCG Rank #11 Congrats Team...!!!*





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 3, 2013)

Good job guys--so close to the top-10 now!


----------



## Jstn7477 (Apr 3, 2013)

Good work everyone. Need to find out why my dad's machine with dual 7770s barely outputs anything and reboots itself intermittently, sometimes booting up with a "boot device not found" screen. Changed SATA ports and cables as well as PSUs with no change, so I wonder if the ASUS 890GX mobo is taking a crap.



[Ion] said:


> Not sure what a STI is...


----------



## Norton (Apr 3, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> Good work everyone. Need to find out why my dad's machine with dual 7770s barely outputs anything and reboots itself intermittently, sometimes booting up with a "boot device not found" screen. Changed SATA ports and cables as well as PSUs with no change, so I wonder if the ASUS 890GX mobo is taking a crap.



Definitely sounds flaky, that rig should do 70k ppd easy. What ram is it using and is the ram oc'd?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Apr 3, 2013)

Norton said:


> Definitely sounds flaky, that rig should do 70k ppd easy. What ram is it using and is the ram oc'd?



It had 4x4GB Ripjaws 1333 CL9 non-overclocked, and I took two out. I need to check Event Viewer as the BCCodes I've seen were atypical, and I don't even think it realizes it experienced an unclean shutdown sometimes. Makes me wonder if the Crucial M4 64GB is flaking out (as we were close to RMAing it two months ago due to it locking itself down due to "power failure failsafe" or some junk Crucial SSDs have.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 3, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Awe, that's too bad; we had a nice little struggle going there.  Now I need to up my game to compete with Norton, t_ski, or HammerOn



Tomorrow I'm going to dominate you just for that 

(I may even give Norton a run for his money  )


----------



## manofthem (Apr 4, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Tomorrow I'm going to dominate you just for that
> 
> (I may even give Norton a run for his money  )



Man you weren't kidding at all!!!!   You dominated me lol, and I like it  

Warez me pie?  I'm missing it 

I wanted to take HammerOn but he took me..... so close


----------



## HammerON (Apr 4, 2013)

I forgot I unplugged my LAN cable on my second rig. Plugged it back in late this morning...


----------



## Norton (Apr 4, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Happy Kitty...!!!*





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Apr 4, 2013)

HammerON said:


> I forgot I unplugged my LAN cable on my second rig. Plugged it back in late this morning...



That means you would have worked me over even more  Nice 

Edit: there's my pie and it's sexy!


----------



## t_ski (Apr 4, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Man you weren't kidding at all!!!!   You dominated me lol, and I like it
> 
> Warez me pie?  I'm missing it
> 
> I wanted to take HammerOn but he took me..... so close



I've been running my rigs for about 15-16 hours a day and hanging out at #8-10.  Wife was out of town last night so they ran all night long for a change.  I expected about a 50% increase, but I got a little shy of that.  Otherwise I would have had #3


----------



## TRWOV (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## manofthem (Apr 4, 2013)

t_ski said:


> I've been running my rigs for about 15-16 hours a day and hanging out at #8-10.  Wife was out of town last night so they ran all night long for a change.  I expected about a 50% increase, but I got a little shy of that.  Otherwise I would have had #3



Maybe it just needs to spool up a little.  When I ran a 7850, it took a few days to really kick in, and I think that's what's happening with the 7870 I have running now.  I'm hoping to throw in the 7770 tonight (maybe) and hopefully get close to the 300k mark


----------



## Norton (Apr 4, 2013)

With all of the upgrading going on I'll be lucky to end up with some Banana Creme pie for my 280-290k ppd.... may have to do something about that! 

Great job everybody!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 4, 2013)

Norton said:


> With all of the upgrading going on I'll be lucky to end up with some Banana Creme pie for my 280-290k ppd.... may have to do something about that!
> 
> Great job everybody!!!



If we had more than a month of GPU work left I'd buy a GPU or two for my new Xeon system--HP put in a 800w PSU eek, but for 25 days left I just can't justify it


----------



## manofthem (Apr 4, 2013)

Norton said:


> With all of the upgrading going on I'll be lucky to end up with some Banana Creme pie for my 280-290k ppd.... may have to do something about that!
> 
> Great job everybody!!!



I'm hoping to get it all setup, but tonight isn't looking good.  I've had lots of tequila and wine 
(btw, Corzo Anejo is really good stuff, excellent, and Anekena is decent Chilean wine, for the wife's home country)

So you will top me for a little while. 



[Ion] said:


> If we had more than a month of GPU work left I'd buy a GPU or two for my new Xeon system--HP put in a 800w PSU eek, but for 25 days left I just can't justify it



Come on, it seems like you have a really good selling option in your locale, so go ahead and add it to the fleet.  you can always resell later


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 4, 2013)

im ready to move up the charts


----------



## manofthem (Apr 4, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> im ready to move up the charts



Sounds awesome!  You're moving on up, james is moving on up; this is some great expansion!


----------



## Norton (Apr 5, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Another great day...!!!*





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## TRWOV (Apr 5, 2013)

This is one of those times when the cake isn't a lie


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 5, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> http://imageshack.us/a/img199/8820/cakealie.png
> 
> This is one of those times when the cake isn't a lie



Portal 

I'm pretty sure that cake is a lie, though


----------



## manofthem (Apr 5, 2013)

Feels good to be back up higher in the pie    just a hair shy of my 300k that I was aiming for 

Good work TRWOV and [Ion] as always!


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 5, 2013)

Thank you, it's a lot of fun doing this much every day


----------



## TRWOV (Apr 5, 2013)

I need to step up my game to give Daimus a run for his money


----------



## Nordic (Apr 5, 2013)

Tomorrow someone should be losing their pie...


----------



## manofthem (Apr 5, 2013)

james888 said:


> Tomorrow someone should be losing their pie...



I'd say so!  a 7970 and 2 7870s will do you really nice for a fresh slice!  Can't wait  

edit: and if I hadn't added a card, you'd be topping me


----------



## Daimus (Apr 5, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> I need to step up my game to give Daimus a run for his money



You're getting larger and larger in my rear view mirror so I should accelerate.
I do love some friendly competition


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 5, 2013)

nice, went up from about 24K to 63K  7770 24/7 FTW


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 5, 2013)

Almost 100k from me?  Hmmmm...


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 5, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> Almost 100k from me?  Hmmmm...



You've made some awesome progress indeed!


----------



## Norton (Apr 6, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*FreeDC is down- alternate data used- http://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/user/list/12/0/22175




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*For our Cap'n...on the Pie today!!!*





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Apr 6, 2013)

Wihoo but those numbers can't be right because mine seem too high....  Well, if they are correct, then I like this blueberry  

Nice work all


----------



## Norton (Apr 6, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Wihoo but those numbers can't be right because mine seem too high....  Well, if they are correct, then I like this blueberry
> 
> Nice work all



BOINCStats uses different start/end points compared to FreeDC 

Also, FreeDC's #'s are typically messed up for a few days when they go down so we'll likely stick with these for a few days until everything returns to normal

*Stones coming in a few minutes


----------



## Nordic (Apr 6, 2013)

I was hoping I would be a bit higher. Pie is nice though.


----------



## TRWOV (Apr 6, 2013)

No pie today


----------



## Norton (Apr 6, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> Almost 100k from me?  Hmmmm...



Me thinks someone is spooling up!!!


----------



## manofthem (Apr 7, 2013)

Just took a glance at free-dc, and it seems that one of the ssd's failed, an OCZ Vertex, his 3rd to fail. No surprise there really, given OCZ's reputation lol. Anyway, makes me glad I'm running Samsung ssd's. I was actually going to pick up a used OCZ Agolity 3, just for my other system that doesn't have an ssd, just running off an old 500gb hdd, slow. 

Anwway, I look forward to our pie regardless this evening


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 7, 2013)

Norton said:


> Me thinks someone is spooling up!!!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130406/CP spool up.jpg


hehe more then one one is spooling up. I am going to take a dip for awhile but when I come back up to full steam I will be coming with both barrels gunning.


----------



## Norton (Apr 7, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*FreeDC is still down- alternate data used- http://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/user/list/12/0/22175




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Zoom Zoom....!!!*





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## TRWOV (Apr 7, 2013)

wow It takes 200K to show up on the pie now. 



You guys are crazy.


----------



## Nordic (Apr 7, 2013)

I looked for a good cartoon to make into a ppd arms race pic but was unsuccessful so [insert fiendishly funny ppd arms race pic].

I expect my ppd to go up a bit more, before falling down while my motherboard is sent for rma.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 7, 2013)

Can't recall what was the last time I had some pie


----------



## HammerON (Apr 7, 2013)

Nice job captain


----------



## Nordic (Apr 7, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> Can't recall what was the last time I had some pie



Its a high feet in these times of the gpu wu multiplying like rabbits.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 7, 2013)

This 7970 hauls! I only ran this thing about 8 hours and got 67K!


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 7, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> Can't recall what was the last time I had some pie



What is it that you're up to--this is awesome! 

Are you here to challenge me?


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 7, 2013)

Well I'll be back in the running for pie in the next day or so. Just got Bionic reinstalled on the 2600k/7970 system and now have 12 threads running as opposed to the 8 I was running before.


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 7, 2013)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Well I'll be back in the running for pie in the next day or so. Just got Bionic reinstalled on the 2600k/7970 system and now have 12 threads running as opposed to the 8 I was running before.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130407/wcg.jpg



You should be good for +120k PPD with that set up!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 7, 2013)

not exactly sure about what kind of PPD it was getting before, but I was hitting 1 million point milestones every 6 days between it and my i7 860 system. The 860 system is the only thing I've had crunching for the past 2 weeks or so.


----------



## Nordic (Apr 7, 2013)

BarbaricSoul said:


> not exactly sure about what kind of PPD it was getting before, but I was hitting 1 million point milestones every 6 days between it and my i7 860 system. The 860 system is the only thing I've had crunching for the past 2 weeks or so.



It should do a bit better than mine. I range from 85k-130k depending on luck/time gamed/overclock. That is with a 2500k + 7970.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 7, 2013)

no pie, but top 20 spot for me


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 7, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> What is it that you're up to--this is awesome!
> 
> Are you here to challenge me?



Just had an old friend give me a lending hand.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 7, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> Just had an old friend give me a lending hand.



Norton?  Or Dave from XS?  Who is it?


----------



## Norton (Apr 7, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Norton?  Or Dave from XS?  Who is it?



Not me..... I'm low on points today cuz I suspended BOINC on the main rig to do the Pie post last night and forgot to turn back it on (lost 6 hrs of runtime)


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 7, 2013)

Norton said:


> Not me..... I'm low on points today cuz I suspended BOINC on the main rig to do the Pie post last night and forgot to turn back it on (lost 6 hrs of runtime)



Why'd you have to suspend BOINC?


----------



## Norton (Apr 7, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Why'd you have to suspend BOINC?



Edits to our Pie chart in Excel are sluggish as hell if I don't. I usually suspend to do the edit, take a screen shot, and restart BOINC... only takes a few minutes but this is the first time I forgot to restart


----------



## Nordic (Apr 8, 2013)

Norton said:


> Edits to our Pie chart in Excel are sluggish as hell if I don't. I usually suspend to do the edit, take a screen shot, and restart BOINC... only takes a few minutes but this is the first time I forgot to restart



Sounds like a perfect situation for the exclusive application setting.


----------



## Norton (Apr 8, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*FreeDC is still back




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Kick the tires and light the fires ....!!!*





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 8, 2013)

Good work everyone, and once again, a thoroughly impressive job from Chicken Patty!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 8, 2013)

I'll keep you guys in suspense for a while.   

I haven't spent as much time as I used to on here but I did a lot of good deeds from the moment I joined.  I'm glad people from back then that don't even come around as often still remember.  Really tells you about this community!


----------



## manofthem (Apr 8, 2013)

Pie is getting really competitive!  Top 15 over 100k 

Awesome work everyone, keep it up!


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 8, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'll keep you guys in suspense for a while.
> 
> I haven't spent as much time as I used to on here but I did a lot of good deeds from the moment I joined.  I'm glad people from back then that don't even come around as often still remember.  Really tells you about this community!


Right, because suspense is great... 

Your contribution to the team has been astronomical--thank you for everything you do 


manofthem said:


> Pie is getting really competitive!  Top 15 over 100k
> 
> Awesome work everyone, keep it up!



It's amazing--just in December, KieX was #1 with about 95-103k PPD (three HD7770s).  We've come so far as a team since then


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 8, 2013)

Ion I think you were right when you mentioned last year about changing the WCG stars badges since the GPU WU's are alot higher LOL


----------



## t_ski (Apr 8, 2013)

Only if they keep GPU WU's.  Otherwise, it will be too disappointing for newbies crunching on CPUs only.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 8, 2013)

Exactly.  I think that, particularly since HCC is going to be over soon, that we should just leave things as-is.  Soon even our top producers will be down to 30-50k PPD


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 8, 2013)

I also thought about that a while ago and because they are ending decided to not even mention it.  Would b kind of pointless to change now.


----------



## Nordic (Apr 8, 2013)

Boincstats vs freedc. There is a big disparity. Today freedc shows me at about 100k while boincstats shows me near 200k. On my biggest day yet boincstats showed me just over 200k, freedc had me at about 250k.


----------



## Norton (Apr 8, 2013)

james888 said:


> Boincstats vs freedc. There is a big disparity. Today freedc shows me at about 100k while boincstats shows me near 200k. On my biggest day yet boincstats showed me just over 200k, freedc had me at about 250k.



There's a 9 hr differential, which can make your #'s look weird- see this post below:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2880241&postcount=22412


----------



## Norton (Apr 9, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*A Hot Coffey Break....!!!*


Spoiler:  click!











*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 9, 2013)

You guys are pushing me below 20% consistently--awesome!


----------



## manofthem (Apr 9, 2013)

Hot Kate Beckinsale, very quality! 
Thanks Norton 
Very nice pie, great work everyone!


----------



## Norton (Apr 10, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Some Hot Coffey Today....!!!*


Spoiler:  click!











*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Apr 10, 2013)

Pie is good but my output is down   Looks like I need to overclock that 7870 and see what she can do


----------



## TRWOV (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm getting withdrawal... need moar pie.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 10, 2013)

Broke top 20 today


----------



## Jstn7477 (Apr 10, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Broke top 20 today



Did you get your new VGA cooler yet?


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 10, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Pie is good but my output is down   Looks like I need to overclock that 7870 and see what she can do



It's Chicken Patty--making things more difficult for everyone


----------



## Jstn7477 (Apr 10, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> It's Chicken Patty--making things more difficult for everyone



Didn't realize how many members are close to surpassing my PPD. I need to get these 7770s working properly quick or I might be left in the dust.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 10, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> Didn't realize how many members are close to surpassing my PPD. I need to get these 7770s working properly quick or I might be left in the dust.



It's a fierce world! 

I think that when the GPU WUs run out things are going to change enormously.  I'll be down to about 35k PPD--maybe a little bit more, so things will be very different


----------



## manofthem (Apr 10, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> It's a fierce world!
> 
> I think that when the GPU WUs run out things are going to change enormously.  I'll be down to about 35k PPD--maybe a little bit more, so things will be very different



When the GPU WUs run out and it's CPU only, I'll only have the 2600k and 3770k crunching .  Maybe I will be able to snag an additional CPU when that times comes. Or hopefully other projects will make good use of the gpus 

In the meantime, I bumped the 7930 from 975 to 1050 with incredible ease. According to most others, there's still more to go OC wise, but that will have to wait a few days til I have more time to tinker with it.


----------



## Nordic (Apr 10, 2013)

manofthem said:


> When the GPU WUs run out and it's CPU only, I'll only have the 2600k and 3770k crunching .  Maybe I will be able to snag an additional CPU when that times comes. Or hopefully other projects will make good use of the gpus
> 
> In the meantime, I bumped the 7930 from 975 to 1050 with incredible ease. According to most others, there's still more to go OC wise, but that will have to wait a few days til I have more time to tinker with it.



Thought you were doing that tonight. I know you know I got 1100 easy and wizz got up to 1240 but I don't think thats with stock volts.

Heck, I'll see what max clocks@ stock volts I can get right now. Those clocks wont be for WCG though.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 10, 2013)

james888 said:


> Thought you were doing that tonight. I know you know I got 1100 easy and wizz got up to 1240 but I don't think thats with stock volts.
> 
> Heck, I'll see what max clocks@ stock volts I can get right now. Those clocks wont be for WCG though.



My night was more limited than I had expected; I watched The Incredibles with my little girl 

But I did bump up from 975 to 1000 -> 1025 -> 1050. Since I didn't receive any driver crash or computation errors for the few minutes I had, I'm leaving it overnight for stability. Tomorrow evening (hopefully) ill go up to 1100, like you did, and see what happens. 

Thanks for your input earlier


----------



## Nordic (Apr 10, 2013)

Aww. Well seems like time well spent. By the way, I am only able to get about 1100-1115 max across both cards anyways. So 1050-1075 might be a good stable crunching clock.

When it goes down to cpu crunching, I will be under 30k I bet. Probably under 20k.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 10, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> I'm getting withdrawal... need moar pie.



Once you get a taste of it, there's nothing else.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 10, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> It's Chicken Patty--making things more difficult for everyone



Just a bit


----------



## Norton (Apr 11, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*We need Super Squirrel....!!!* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Apr 11, 2013)

Man, I wanted to be above 300k ppd, but I don't know what's going on :shadedshu
Tomorrow better be better 

Awesome of you t_ski to be way back up there in 2nd 

Nice work, HammerOn, you just snaked me


----------



## Norton (Apr 12, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*We see a great job....!!!* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## TRWOV (Apr 12, 2013)

I thought I wouldn't make it today.

Pie is good.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 12, 2013)

Good work Chicken Patty, "Dude, I almost had you."






(Not really )


So disappointing to again be under 300k


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 12, 2013)

Yup, it unfortunately seems like it's a bit of a low day for all of us, unfortunately.  Such is life


----------



## TRWOV (Apr 12, 2013)

There was a blackout of GPU WUs early in the morning that lasted about 3 hours according to my event log.


----------



## Nordic (Apr 12, 2013)

Since my 7970's been out I have been down but gosh I feel like I am down way too much. I was averaging 200k+ when my 7970 was online and now I am down to 70k without it. Must be a run of bad crunching luck.

Edit: Or my 7930x2 rig lost its network connection.


----------



## Norton (Apr 13, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*An Extra Hot Coffey Break....!!!* 


Spoiler:  click!











*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks Norton, I need some hot coffee right about now, feel better now!  
I'm glad to be over 300k again, but it'll be short lived


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 13, 2013)

It looks like it's been a better day for everyone 

Great job Matt!


----------



## t_ski (Apr 13, 2013)

Norton said:


> *Time for Pie.....!*
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130410/Top 10 041013.jpg
> *Are you in our Top 20?*
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130410/top 20 041013.jpg
> ...



Dear [Ion],

I finally broke 400K.  Sorry it took me so long. 

t


----------



## manofthem (Apr 13, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Dear [Ion],
> 
> I finally broke 400K.  Sorry it took me so long.
> 
> t



^^ Classic goodness right there


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 13, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Dear [Ion],
> 
> I finally broke 400K.  Sorry it took me so long.
> 
> t



Dear t_ski

I'm not sure why this is addressed to me 
Still, a sweet job you did 

Sincerely,
Ion


----------



## t_ski (Apr 13, 2013)

lol You said a long time back that you wanted me to hit 400K.

Edit:  





[Ion] said:


> Indeed, that's phenomenal.  Over a million points every three days
> 
> Let's see if you can hit 400k PPD now



See?


----------



## Norton (Apr 14, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*We're Rolling....!!!* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Apr 14, 2013)

Good looking pie, I'm a little happier with my numbers today    But my numbers will drop as I started the 7870LE rig folding today

Nice folding badge Norton


----------



## Norton (Apr 14, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Good looking pie, I'm a little happier with my numbers today    But my numbers will drop as I started the 7870LE rig folding today
> 
> Nice folding badge Norton



Thanks Bud! Yours will be there soon  How are the temps on the 7870LE while folding?

Great results for you today! -


----------



## TRWOV (Apr 14, 2013)

Hey novice1


----------



## manofthem (Apr 14, 2013)

Norton said:


> Thanks Bud! Yours will be there soon  How are the temps on the 7870LE while folding?
> 
> Great results for you today! -



Temps seem to hover right at around 55-56*C with fan at ~44%.  It was up at like 57-58*C, but I turned up the large intake fan on the side.  Not too bad I guess.  CPU on the other hand leaves much to be desired.  I need to get a better cooler soon 







TRWOV said:


> Hey novice1
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img687/8803/jurassicparku.jpg



That's quality right there, love Jurassic Park! and good work, keep it up


----------



## Norton (Apr 15, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*A little local power....!!!* 




*Thanks to Brandon for the tip....

*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 15, 2013)

Awesome job t_ski, over 400k once again!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 15, 2013)

Captin's Dsm power at work.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 15, 2013)

to the Eclipse  dsm FTW! 
Nice work on pie: t_ski, MStenholm, and [Ion], beautiful


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 15, 2013)

64k for me and my rigs finally ran out of work around 2 this morning. "Like a boss".


----------



## Norton (Apr 16, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*In honor of the souls lost in Boston today..!!!* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 16, 2013)

Great job today Todd!

Indeed, it is truly a tragedy--terrible to think that someone would do this


----------



## TRWOV (Apr 16, 2013)

Total buzz killer. I hope the injured get well soon.


----------



## Norton (Apr 17, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Super Duper job Team..!!!* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## HammerON (Apr 17, 2013)

No pie for me
Have to wait until after the Chimp Challenge to eat some pie again.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 17, 2013)

HammerON said:


> No pie for me
> Have to wait until after the Chimp Challenge to eat some pie again.



We'll see about making up the clack--in the mean time, someone else gets tasty pie


----------



## TRWOV (Apr 17, 2013)

Yeah baby, >5%


----------



## manofthem (Apr 17, 2013)

Good looking pie everyone!    higher ppd than I expected since I'm down a rig 

Keep up the great work, whether crunching or folding


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 17, 2013)

Oh my, I am in the "almost there" / top 30 =O
I never thought I'd score over 16k in one day without upgrading my computer / getting another cruncher!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 18, 2013)

not sure what happened to Norton last night(hope your ok bro), but here is yesterday's top ten-






Respect the tech


----------



## Norton (Apr 18, 2013)

BarbaricSoul said:


> not sure what happened to Norton last night(hope your ok bro), but here is yesterday's top ten-
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130418/wcg top10.jpg
> 
> ...



Thanks Bud! 

I was trying to give FreeDC a chance to do the last update- appears as if it was never done and the backup site I use, BOINCStats, didn't do it either :shadedshu

Will do a Yesterday/Today post for the Milestones and the Pie tonight....


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 18, 2013)

Finally broke top 10! I bet this 7970 would rack in quite a few more if it was 24/7

Great job guys


----------



## t_ski (Apr 18, 2013)

Norton said:


> I was trying to give FreeDC a chance to do the last update- appears as if it was never done and the backup site I use, BOINCStats, didn't do it either :shadedshu



And I was thinking it could have been my best day yet


----------



## manofthem (Apr 18, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Finally broke top 10! I bet this 7970 would rack in quite a few more if it was 24/7
> 
> Great job guys



Yeah that was impressive, very nice. Maybe you could run it 24/7 for just a few days and see what it'll do?


----------



## Norton (Apr 18, 2013)

t_ski said:


> And I was thinking it could have been my best day yet



Today will be.... unfortunately it will contain a portion of yesterday's numbers attached to it. I'll see if I can come up with something "creative" tonight using both sets of numbers


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 18, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Yeah that was impressive, very nice. Maybe you could run it 24/7 for just a few days and see what it'll do?



I would but when I game I will have to suspend it


----------



## t_ski (Apr 18, 2013)

Norton said:


> Today will be.... unfortunately it will contain a portion of yesterday's numbers attached to it. I'll see if I can come up with something "creative" tonight using both sets of numbers



Yeah, I've had a few of those already.  I was just hoping for legit numbers.


----------



## Norton (Apr 19, 2013)

*Time for 2 Pies.....!* 




*Are you in one of our Top 20's?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Or- Positions 21 thru 30










*OK time to reboot..!!!* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 19, 2013)

Two pies are automatically superior to just one


----------



## manofthem (Apr 19, 2013)

Very nice pies indeed!  Thanks Norton for the nice work.

and wow [Ion] look at that ppd today Wow! 

plus, I need to pick up my game or else TRWOV is going to overtake me


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 19, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Very nice pies indeed!  Thanks Norton for the nice work.
> 
> and wow [Ion] look at that ppd today Wow!
> 
> plus, I need to pick up my game or else TRWOV is going to overtake me



Well, even if it's not "real" it's still exciting.  According to the WCG site, I got just shy of 600k, which is still pretty exciting


----------



## manofthem (Apr 19, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Well, even if it's not "real" it's still exciting.  According to the WCG site, I got just shy of 600k, which is still pretty exciting



Whether "real" or less than 100% genuine, take it and love it   It's an amazing number regardless, and it looks awesome!


----------



## t_ski (Apr 19, 2013)

Norton said:


> *Time for 2 Pies.....!*
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130418/Top 10 thru 041813.jpg
> *Are you in one of our Top 20's?*
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130418/Top 20 THRU 041813.jpg
> ...



Too bad I can't hit my "thanks" button twice for that one


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 19, 2013)

damn, my internet was out all day yesterday and didn't get to submit any work last night


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 19, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> damn, my internet was out all day yesterday and didn't get to submit any work last night



I got pie


----------



## t_ski (Apr 19, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> damn, my internet was out all day yesterday and didn't get to submit any work last night



Sounds like a big day today


----------



## Norton (Apr 20, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Relaxing a bit..!!!* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## TRWOV (Apr 20, 2013)

This deserves a peanut butter jelly ham sandwich.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 20, 2013)

Wihoo, I'm liking this #5 spot 

t_ski and MStenholm battled today and it was a good close one 



BarbaricSoul said:


> I got pie



You got pie again, nice work!


----------



## t_ski (Apr 20, 2013)

manofthem said:


> t_ski and MStenholm battled today and it was a good close one



Unfortunately, I was down on my main rig for several hours yesterday doing some remote server work.  That kinda put my queue down a little.


----------



## Norton (Apr 21, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Puppies..!!!* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm a little disappointed I didn't hit 300k   maybe with the 7770 added in, it's just not working as well. I don't know, maybe tomorrow will be better. 

But the pie is good, good to see a little changing up lately in some spots


----------



## Nordic (Apr 21, 2013)

I may of stopped crunching but that does not mean I stopped paying attention. Good work guys. The competition looks fierce.


----------



## Norton (Apr 21, 2013)

manofthem said:


> I'm a little disappointed I didn't hit 300k   maybe with the 7770 added in, it's just not working as well. I don't know, maybe tomorrow will be better.
> 
> But the pie is good, good to see a little changing up lately in some spots



Check your pendings at WCG... your results tend to end up there for awhile when you add in new hardware


----------



## TRWOV (Apr 21, 2013)

A hardware change takes 3-4 days to get full effect, in my experience.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 21, 2013)

Woohoo~! Best position I ever had!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 21, 2013)

manofthem said:


> You got pie again, nice work!



and again. Plus yesterday was my highest scoring day ever.


----------



## TRWOV (Apr 21, 2013)

You can thank the Chimp Challenge for that though. Only in my wildest dreams I could see me overtaking Norton


----------



## Bow (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## Norton (Apr 21, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> You can thank the Chimp Challenge for that though. Only in my wildest dreams I could see me overtaking Norton



I wouldn't say that Bud- you're running pretty darn good with your latest hardware configuration 

I do have a couple of rigs that are shut down and/or broke down atm so I may be back soon for a larger slice after the CC finishes up


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 21, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Wihoo, I'm liking this #5 spot
> 
> t_ski and MStenholm battled today and it was a good close one
> 
> ...



All that I can battle with (control) is my work laptop. The other three rig lives a separate live producing errors whenever they are in that mood. I get some stuck (close to 7 hours run time) every day and that lowers the daily output with 10-30K PPD. Well I shouldn't complain and in a week time I will ask the rig-sitter to shut them down. First spot is up for taking


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 22, 2013)

mstenholm said:


> All that I can battle with (control) is my work laptop. The other three rig lives a separate live producing errors whenever they are in that mood. I get some stuck (close to 7 hours run time) every day and that lowers the daily output with 10-30K PPD. Well I shouldn't complain and in a week time I will ask the rig-sitter to shut them down. First spot is up for taking



Wait--so are you just temporarily shutting down your systems at home, or what? 

I don't want to lose you!


----------



## Norton (Apr 22, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Go get em' tigers..!!!* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Apr 22, 2013)

Agh! I lost my #5 spot to TRWOV!    good work buddy 
Nice work all pie eaters


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 22, 2013)

t_ski, what are you running your computers on?  You just keep going up and up and up!


----------



## manofthem (Apr 22, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> t_ski, what are you running your computers on?  You just keep going up and up and up!



Wow  a 500k ppd for t_ski   impressive!


----------



## t_ski (Apr 22, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> t_ski, what are you running your computers on?  You just keep going up and up and up!



I crushed up some amphetamines and mixed it in the thermal compound, and all of a sudden my numbers took off! 

But seriously, here's the list:

Main rig is an i7 3730K with three 7970's running 8 WU's each
Cruncher1 is an i3 2120 with two 7770's running 8 WU's each
Cruncher2 is an i5 3570K with two 7770's running 8 WU's each
Cruncher3 is a Phenom II 910e with one 7850 running 8 WU's

Cruncher1 was just rebuilt, and is the main reason for my boost in numbers.  It was a Q9300 and one 7770 that couldn't run four WU's on the GPU to save its life.  Cruncher3 is still giving me BSOD issues, and I'd love to have another Win7 license for it.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 22, 2013)

t_ski said:


> I crushed up some amphetamines and mixed it in the thermal compound, and all of a sudden my numbers took off!
> 
> But seriously, here's the list:
> 
> ...



You're running 7 WUs each on HD7770s? 

How long do they take apiece?!?

Send me a PM about that Windows license--I might be able to work out something for you on Wednesday


----------



## t_ski (Apr 22, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> You're running 7 WUs each on HD7770s?
> 
> How long do they take apiece?!?



Not 7 each, but 8 each 

Cruncher1: 16-18 minutes
Cruncher2: 15-17 minutes
Cruncher3 (7850): 12-13 minutes

These rigs just crunch, nothing else.  I have my main rig that I use for email, solitaire, web surfing, etc.


----------



## TRWOV (Apr 22, 2013)

Those are amazing times. I get 17 minutes with 5 WUs on my 7770s but then again there's just a G645 driving them. It takes about 1:30 for each of the checkpoints.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 22, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Not 7 each, but 8 each
> 
> Cruncher1: 16-18 minutes
> Cruncher2: 15-17 minutes
> ...



Wow!  I'm running six WUs on my HD7850/HD7770 system--the HD7770 takes ~13 minutes each, and the HD7850 takes maybe 10.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 22, 2013)

I would think there would be a bigger difference in times between the 2120 and the 3570K.  The first one is using .25 CPU and the second .5.  Half the cores, half the cache and lower clock speed.  I guess it's not much difference in the clock speed, and that's probably what matters most.


----------



## Norton (Apr 23, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*You are Here..!!!* 




*HAPPY EARTH DAY!!!*

*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Apr 23, 2013)

It's a beautiful planet indeed, just so lovely, and I had no idea it was Earth Day 
Congrats to all the pie eaters!


----------



## KieX (Apr 23, 2013)

Very nice numbers t_ski 

Happy Earth Day crunchers!


----------



## Norton (Apr 24, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Thppft!..!!!* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Apr 24, 2013)

Almost had you Jstn 
Good work pie eaters


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 24, 2013)

Well done guys! 

It turns out that my WCG username now fits in the Free-DC pie


----------



## TRWOV (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 24, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Well done guys!
> 
> It turns out that my WCG username now fits in the Free-DC pie
> http://i.imgur.com/oYW4fqC.png



Ah, the "new" style graphs/charts.
I see them everywhere, but the TPU team page and my own user page.
It feels as if I am trolled by the site.


----------



## Norton (Apr 25, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Iconic ride..!!!* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 25, 2013)

I just now noticed I fell off top 30 and decided to check my cruncher and it was stuck out of work. Rebooted and now its got work again.... FML!


----------



## Norton (Apr 26, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*We need MOAR speed..!!!* 




*TURN THEM UP TEAM- WE NEED ALL HANDS ON TO HIT THE WCG TOP 10!!! *


*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 26, 2013)

We need Chekov to fix up a warp drive system!

Great job Pie-Eaters--and let's see about getting that top-10 spot!


----------



## manofthem (Apr 26, 2013)

Tonight's piie is looking good, and this lemon pie is the good stuff.  Nice to see HammerOn creeping back up 


Let's push to 10 or else this is how we are going to be...



Spoiler


----------



## Norton (Apr 26, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Tonight's piie is looking good, and this lemon pie is the good stuff.  Nice to see HammerOn creeping back up
> 
> 
> Let's push to 10 or else this is how we are going to be...
> ...



--

May the schwartz be with us!


----------



## Norton (Apr 27, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Cool..!!!* 




*TURN THEM UP TEAM- WE NEED ALL HANDS ON TO HIT THE WCG TOP 10!!! *


*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Apr 27, 2013)

Good looking pie tonight, well done everyone!


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 27, 2013)

All hands are on deck!  Even the notoriously inefficient AMD 4P is going full blast


----------



## manofthem (Apr 27, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> All hands are on deck!  Even the notoriously inefficient AMD 4P is going full blast



Amen, that's what I'm saying. I left my secondary rig on while I'm away because of what you said last night  

Crunch on!


----------



## laptop-hpc (Apr 27, 2013)

I finally finished all the stuff in my F@H queue, so my laptop will go back to WCG full time again.

Now to see how high the clocks will go....


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 27, 2013)

Holy sh*t! I never imagined I'd hit 20k without getting even more hardware 

EDIT: HOLY SH*T! 5 star badge!


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 28, 2013)

Norton is busy tonight, so I'm covering the Milestones and Pie 

The pie tonight 





And our top-twenty members for the day 




A lot of people are moving up in the world! 

And 21-30!





Who doesn't love puppies?


----------



## manofthem (Apr 28, 2013)

Puppies are cute but I have to admit I'm more of a cat person 
Good work today everyone!


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 28, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Puppies are cute but I have to admit I'm more of a cat person
> Good work today everyone!



In that case, just for you:


----------



## t_ski (Apr 28, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Puppies are cute but I have to admit I'm more of a cat person



I like the hot coffey myself 

But then again, I'm a dirty old man


----------



## Norton (Apr 28, 2013)

Great job Team! 

Thanks for doing the post [Ion] 

Daimus seems to have dropped off over the past few days.... hope all is well my friend


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 28, 2013)

t_ski said:


> I like the hot coffey myself
> 
> But then again, I'm a dirty old man



Ion does cute animals and nature scenes--I like to keep the forums more appropriate to all ages


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 28, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Norton is busy tonight, so I'm covering the Milestones and Pie :



 Its about time you did something. 

Just razzing on ya my friend!


----------



## Norton (Apr 29, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Some Hot Coffee (for t_ski)..!!!* 


Spoiler:  click!








--


*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Apr 29, 2013)

Haha, that's quality Norton! 
Good work everyone!


----------



## t_ski (Apr 29, 2013)

Norton said:


> *Some Hot Coffee (for t_ski)..!!!*
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  click!
> ...



:shadedshu That's not right


----------



## Norton (Apr 30, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Seven liters of Horsepower..!!!* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Apr 30, 2013)

Nice work pie-eaters!  
I'm going to miss these high ppd days... until they return someday... soon, that is (hopefully).


----------



## Norton (May 1, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Great Day Team- keep em coming..!!!* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## TRWOV (May 1, 2013)




----------



## [Ion] (May 1, 2013)

That's more like it 

Good work all!


----------



## manofthem (May 1, 2013)

Good work TRWOV, a very tight closing today


----------



## TRWOV (May 1, 2013)

It's artificial though, my actual ceiling sits around 300K. I had lots of pendings piling over the weekend.


----------



## manofthem (May 1, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> It's artificial though, my actual ceiling sits around 300K. I had lots of pendings piling over the weekend.



It's all good either way .


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 1, 2013)

DANG! not too far from the top 10! Me and my sister were playing Zelda OOT on emulator while it was crunching and the driver crashed for some reason so I stopped bionic and forgot to restart it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 1, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> DANG! not too far from the top 10! Me and my sister were playing Zelda OOT on emulator while it was crunching and the driver crashed for some reason so I stopped bionic and forgot to restart it.



   Great work though Brandon


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 2, 2013)

Next week the top ten is going to be shook up quiet a bit.


----------



## [Ion] (May 2, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Next week the top ten is going to be shook up quiet a bit.



That it shall be.  I think that Mindweaver will be the big winner there


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 2, 2013)

Maybe I will hit top ten again. Maybe.


----------



## Norton (May 2, 2013)

Placeholder for today's Pie- FreeDC and BOINCStats haven't picked up WCG's latest update yet 

Will update this post when the data is available.....

**** UPDATE- see Pie post below  ****


----------



## Norton (May 3, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
** Note- Today's Pie is the total of 5/1 and 5/2 results!*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Look At All of the Great Work..!!!* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (May 3, 2013)

Looks like I'll be out of pie for a while; my CPUs just won't cut it for some serious pie action. 

Time to upgrade more


----------



## Norton (May 4, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*We Reached the Top 10..!!!* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## TRWOV (May 4, 2013)

...the fuck? 2nd???!!!


----------



## [Ion] (May 4, 2013)

Damn, that's certainly a bit different form normal 

Well done all on the top-10 status!


----------



## mstenholm (May 4, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> ...the fuck? 2nd???!!!
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img401/9034/heyyeyaaeyaaaeyaeyaabyo.jpg



Congrat. Now come the hard part of hanging on to it


----------



## Norton (May 5, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today



[
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*Moar GPU projects Please..!!!* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (May 5, 2013)

Congratulations on your blueberry pie Norton! 

The pie chart certainly looks very different


----------



## Norton (May 5, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Congratulations on your blueberry pie Norton!
> 
> The pie chart certainly looks very different



Oh that's not blueberry... that would be cherry me thinks!


----------



## [Ion] (May 5, 2013)

Norton said:


> Oh that's not blueberry... that would be cherry me thinks!



So it would, somehow I forgot that #1 was cherry pie.  Congrats on your *cherry* pie


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 5, 2013)

Congratulations on Your power-of-two pie's percentage, Norton! 

I like powers of two.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 5, 2013)

my 1st day topping 100K


----------



## [Ion] (May 5, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> my 1st day topping 100K
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130505/Capture137.png



Isn't it always awesome to hit a daily maximum like that?


----------



## Norton (May 6, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Bring the Doom..!!!* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (May 6, 2013)

Congrats on your cherry pie once again!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 6, 2013)

Finally I am back in the pie mood. Congrats all.


----------



## Norton (May 6, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Congrats on your cherry pie once again!



Wishing that my output was only good for Banana though! 

The FX-6200/7770 rig will be out of gpu work in an hour or two


----------



## Norton (May 7, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Somebody's Watching..!!!* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## TRWOV (May 7, 2013)

Three more pies left


----------



## manofthem (May 7, 2013)

Pie looks great, besides my low spot  
Congrats on #1 ANovice!


----------



## t_ski (May 7, 2013)

Top three were pretty close tonight


----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 7, 2013)

my numbers are going to be down for the next day or so. I think I have a cooling problem. My 2600k at stock speeds as running in the mid-80' c mark last night for some reason, which is about 10'c higher than usual. Even now with no load on my CPU, it's running at 40'c.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 7, 2013)

BarbaricSoul said:


> my numbers are going to be down for the next day or so. I think I have a cooling problem. My 2600k at stock speeds as running in the mid-80' c mark last night for some reason, which is about 10'c higher than usual. Even now with no load on my CPU, it's running at 40'c.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130507/temps.jpg



Could cooler have came loose?


----------



## t_ski (May 8, 2013)

Who's it gonna be today, Bill?


----------



## Norton (May 8, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Who's it gonna be today, Bill?



Think I got it today 

We'll be back 100% cpu as soon the HCC pendings clear out over the next day or so... expect more changes to the pie


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 8, 2013)

I am almost at full cpu right now. One rig has been getting a few gvpu units here and there and my pendings on the 7850 rig are just about done for.


----------



## Norton (May 8, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Looking for that GPU work..!!!* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (May 8, 2013)

Still holding to my six-figure score, somehow...

Congrats on cherry pie again Norton!


----------



## manofthem (May 8, 2013)

Nice work holding onto the top spot Norton, the cherry spot, though t_ski was close 
I can't wait to see the pie after all the GPU work is long gone and CPUs only rule the day!


----------



## Norton (May 8, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Still holding to my six-figure score, somehow...
> 
> Congrats on cherry pie again Norton!



I'll easily be under 100k tomorrow- no more gpu jobs and only 12 pages or so of pendings. I do have 7 rigs running so I'll still be fighting for a piece of that Pie


----------



## manofthem (May 8, 2013)

Norton said:


> I'll easily be under 100k tomorrow- no more gpu jobs and only 12 pages or so of pendings. I do have 7 rigs running so I'll still be fighting for a piece of that Pie



7 rigs eh?  Oh, I'm in trouble


----------



## [Ion] (May 8, 2013)

manofthem said:


> 7 rigs eh?  Oh, I'm in trouble



For the next two days I'm still at fourteen rigs


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 8, 2013)

I am holding strong with 4 rigs and 2 in the planning stages. I also have the parts form a couple of my pre gpu unit crunchers.


----------



## t_ski (May 8, 2013)

Norton said:


> Think I got it today


You win today, Bill - care to go again tomorrow?


----------



## Norton (May 9, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Got the GPU withdrawal..!!!* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## TRWOV (May 9, 2013)

digging deep for... EL FUAAAA!!!










Gotta put my 1055t online today, I'm down to the 1090t and Pentium 620. Processed my last GPU WUs about 5 hours ago.


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 9, 2013)

Oh my! I've got pie for the first time ever! So happy! 
BTW what flavor is that color?


----------



## [Ion] (May 9, 2013)

All of these CPUs have apparently propelled me back to cherry pie 

Although a shame to see it with just 75k PPD...oh well, I suppose...


----------



## Norton (May 9, 2013)

Vinska said:


> Oh my! I've got pie for the first time ever! So happy!
> BTW what flavor is that color?



That would Kiwifruit according to this: 

*Note- Honey flavor has been changed to Banana by popular preference


----------



## manofthem (May 9, 2013)

No pie is disappointing but it's great to see so many others rockin' like nobody's business!  And [Ion], thos CPUs are working very well for you


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 9, 2013)

LOL @ Cement as a pie, that shite be crunchy


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 9, 2013)

Top three, cpu crunching has really shook up the top ten.


----------



## Norton (May 10, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Welcome to Mother's Day Challenge startup..!!!* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (May 10, 2013)

Hey I'm back in the pie, cement is crunchy yet tasty  
Good work everyone


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 10, 2013)

Woohoo~! Pie again!


----------



## Norton (May 11, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*TV Mom..!!!* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## t_ski (May 11, 2013)

How'd you get so high, Bill?  Remote rigs reporting in?


----------



## [Ion] (May 11, 2013)

Damn, #2 with 24k, this is sad


----------



## Norton (May 11, 2013)

t_ski said:


> How'd you get so high, Bill?  Remote rigs reporting in?



Something like that....

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sandbagging 




Two of my remote rigs (both of the 1045T's) will need to be reported every couple of days (no regular internet there- just power)


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 11, 2013)

Norton said:


> Something like that....
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sandbagging
> 
> ...



I call foul.


----------



## Norton (May 12, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Toon Mom..!!!* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (May 13, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Happy Mothers Day...!!!* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (May 13, 2013)

Ahh, you nudged me out Bill---if only I had one of the C2Ds going too


----------



## manofthem (May 13, 2013)

Good work Norton and [Ion] in leading the charts! 
Looking good as we all trudge along!


----------



## t_ski (May 13, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Looking good as we all trudge along!



Trudge?  After the GPU WU's, this feels like crawling... backwards... uphill... in three feet of snow... both ways...


----------



## Norton (May 13, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Trudge?  After the GPU WU's, this feels like crawling... backwards... uphill... in three feet of snow... both ways...



This was the Top 20 one year ago......


----------



## Norton (May 14, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Mother Goose..!!!* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (May 14, 2013)

Looks great!


----------



## [Ion] (May 14, 2013)

Congrats on your cherry pie again Norton! 

I'm not doing soo good today--I wonder what's happening :shadedshu


----------



## Lightofhonor (May 14, 2013)

Norton said:


> Or Almost There?[/COLOR][/B]
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today
> ...




W00T! #30! haha I really need to get more CPUs...


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 14, 2013)

Great job fellow pie eaters.


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 14, 2013)

Yet another


Spoiler









*Courtesy of me mum. Almost a year a ago.* 


for me


----------



## Norton (May 15, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Mother and Child..!!!* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## TRWOV (May 15, 2013)

Come on, come on, just an inch more...


----------



## manofthem (May 15, 2013)

Nice job Mindweaver!


----------



## [Ion] (May 15, 2013)

Remarkable to see #1 and #5 separated by just 6k PPD again--good competition there


----------



## Norton (May 15, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Remarkable to see #1 and #5 separated by just 6k PPD again--good competition there



The Sisters report tomorrow and they like Cherry pie


----------



## [Ion] (May 15, 2013)

Norton said:


> The Sisters report tomorrow and they like Cherry pie



My i7-2600 at work should start reporting soon too


----------



## Norton (May 16, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Mother Earth..!!!* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (May 16, 2013)

"The Sisters" apparently did a damn good job today!


----------



## Lightofhonor (May 16, 2013)

Woot! #22 now!


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 16, 2013)

Got something other than kiwi pie for the first time! <duffman>Oh Yeah!</duffman>


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 16, 2013)

I'm back into Cement pie


----------



## Norton (May 17, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Momma Bear and kin..!!!* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (May 17, 2013)

And cherry pie it is!


----------



## Norton (May 18, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Mother of Pearl..!!!* 




* running low on Mother pics 
*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (May 18, 2013)

I've been averaging 12k but today it's 10k...   It's all good still, as the pie is still tasty 
The looks good though with you top producers really rocking well!


----------



## Norton (May 18, 2013)

The Sister's helped bring the Cherry Pie again! 

Great job everybody!


----------



## Lightofhonor (May 18, 2013)

Norton said:


> *Time for Pie.....!*
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130517/Top 10 051713.jpg
> *Are you in our Top 20?*
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130517/top 20 051713.jpg
> ...



W00T! Top 20!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 18, 2013)

We need more GPU work units, I'm losing my stars damn it


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 18, 2013)

Ah, a True Cruncher's pie - cement!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 18, 2013)

BarbaricSoul said:


> We need more GPU work units, I'm losing my stars damn it



12k or better for 5 stars. This is going to be rough on some.


----------



## Norton (May 19, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*One Day left in the Challenge..!!!* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## t_ski (May 19, 2013)

I was down a little bit this morning on the main rig.  I set it to run out of work so I could make some updates, and it picked today to run out.


----------



## Nordic (May 19, 2013)

Into the top 20! Still spooling up though. I got 8 cores going towards this. 4 phenom, 4 sandy.


----------



## Norton (May 20, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*TPU Wins the Mother's Day Challenge..!!!* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (May 21, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Time to relax..!!!* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## t_ski (May 21, 2013)

My best non-GPU day yet!


----------



## [Ion] (May 21, 2013)

t_ski said:


> My best non-GPU day yet!



Good work--I just barely edged you out


----------



## Nordic (May 21, 2013)

Just one more quad core cpu and I think I could make the top 10.


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 21, 2013)

Heh, thanks to a thunderstorm and network cable unplugination [lol] I tasted grape pie for the first time. Yummy ^ꙍ^


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 21, 2013)

My rigs are shut down at the moment. I shut them down Sunday morning before I left town. I will crank them back up when I return Saturday evening. I really don't want to come home to a fried out rig again. Had that happen a few years ago with one of my favorite Socket A rigs. Had a 9500 pro take out a Abit Nf7-s v2 board and 2500 XPM proc. Was a sad sad day as that is my absolute favorite board to this day.


----------



## Norton (May 22, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There? *Note- Welcome Back Zachary-85  *


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Nature don't F**k around..!!!* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (May 22, 2013)

Man, 11k saw some good action   Good work p_o_s_pc


----------



## TRWOV (May 22, 2013)

I'm going all over the place. Hopefully my new cruncher will give me a more steady output.


----------



## Norton (May 23, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Some classic silicon..!!!* 
* Guess what it is and get a cookie! 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## jgunning (May 23, 2013)

This is definitely one of THE stupidest questions on tpu...but what is crunching???!! =P


----------



## Norton (May 23, 2013)

jgunning said:


> This is definitely one of THE stupidest questions on tpu...but what is crunching???!! =P



Crunching is distributed/grid computing- we have a Team here that works together with World Community Grid to fight disease and solve difficult science problems with our PC's

We're the best little Team out there! 

Links to getting started/more info:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=93395


----------



## jgunning (May 23, 2013)

Norton said:


> Crunching is distributed/grid computing- we have a Team here that works together with World Community Grid to fight disease and solve difficult science problems with our PC's
> 
> We're the best little Team out there!
> 
> ...



Well I might just have to join then! =)

Cheers


----------



## TRWOV (May 23, 2013)

Wee! The new cruncher paid off. We meet again, pie.








Also i486


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 23, 2013)

mjkmike... so close! *clenched fist*


----------



## Norton (May 24, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Kitties like..!!!* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 24, 2013)

Heh, switched from [only the projects that give the most pluses points] back into [everything] and alas, my PPD plummeted. 

As soon as I get the badges I want for the low-PPD projects, Imma back into munchkin'ing again.


----------



## Norton (May 25, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Have a Hot Coffey Break..!!!* 


Spoiler:  click











*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (May 25, 2013)

Nothing better than some hot coffee on a Friday night after a long week of work plus I barely inched in for the 10 spot 
Nice battle there between Ion and Norton


----------



## Arjai (May 25, 2013)

How come I didn't make the top 30?


----------



## [Ion] (May 25, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Nothing better than some hot coffee on a Friday night after a long week of work plus I barely inched in for the 10 spot
> Nice battle there between Ion and Norton



I certainly do enjoy having fierce competition once again--and Norton provides it admirably 

I am a bit surprised that I managed to hit 30k today---but no complaints 




Arjai said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130524/Capture001576.jpg
> 
> How come I didn't make the top 30?



Those are the WCG credits, while Free-DC uses BOINC points, which are worth 1/7 as much


----------



## Norton (May 26, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*THPPFT!....* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (May 26, 2013)

Congrats indeed--the competition for pie tonight was impressive indeed 

Vinska, you're doing a good job w/ daily pie!


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 26, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Vinska, you're doing a good job w/ daily pie!



Thanks, man!
I am surprised myself that I am able to taste pie every day! 
Unfortunately, due to this I am afraid I might not be able to keep this up for long. I am already barely making the top 10, so it's only a matter of time till a day comes when I fail to slip in 
(I am currently making ~5.5k PPD less compared to what I could make if I go munchking again)


----------



## Norton (May 27, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Sweet Charger!....* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 27, 2013)

Well my cruncher is rebooting randomly, BSOD F4 and sometimes a hard freeze. Sucks but I have it were it will crunch when windows loads so fucking it. Ill drive it til the wheels fall off.


----------



## [Ion] (May 27, 2013)

Vinska said:


> Heh, switched from [only the projects that give the most pluses points] back into [everything] and alas, my PPD plummeted.
> 
> As soon as I get the badges I want for the low-PPD projects, Imma back into munchkin'ing again.



I'm surprised about that, I must say...I found that HFCC and C4SW both gave a bit better PPD (~5-10%) than average, but those are both gone.  CEP2 is below average too--and doesn't do a very good job checkpointing, unfortunately.

What were you running before and what are you running now?


----------



## Bow (May 27, 2013)




----------



## librin.so.1 (May 27, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> What were you running before and what are you running now?



Was running mostly Drug Search for Leishmaniasis with a bit of Say No to Schistosoma.
I was pulling over 13k a day when it stabilized. Shortly after it stabilized, I switched to *everything* (CEP2 and HPF2 on the FX-8320 and everything else on the FX-8120). Now I struggle to get 9k...

The latest calculations show this. CPU-only projects sorted from the best to the worst PPD. This holds for my chips, at least.

DSFL - 37.2995 BP/CPUh
SN2S - 36.1208 BP/CPUh
GFAM - 35.6213 BP/CPUh
CEP2 - 25.3562 BP/CPUh
HPF2 - 25.2593 BP/CPUh
FAAH - 23.0923 BP/CPUh

BP/CPUh - BOINC Points per CPU hour

Yes, FAAH gives the worst PPD for me.


----------



## Arjai (May 28, 2013)

Vinska said:


> ...Now I struggle to get 9k...



I know you all like to get a piece of the pie but, really?

Crunching for me is, mostly, about helping to find cures for problems and diseases that WCG decides to help. I like points, but, not enough to not do some projects, and not others.

Do as you will, just throwing a couple pennies.  

Nothing personal, honest. Plus I do find it interesting, the breakdown, but I just run them all. Until I get my meager farm back running, no idea when, I am happy with this crunching for me.


----------



## Norton (May 28, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Cool Wallpaper!....* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (May 28, 2013)

Good job with your pie tonight!


----------



## Peter1986C (May 28, 2013)

Arjai said:


> I know you all like to get a piece of the pie but, really?
> 
> Crunching for me is, mostly, about helping to find cures for problems and diseases that WCG decides to help. I like points, but, not enough to not do some projects, and not others.
> 
> ...



Thanks for showing that you have the balls to say what has been on my mind for some time.


----------



## Norton (May 28, 2013)

Arjai said:


> I know you all like to get a piece of the pie but, really?
> 
> Crunching for me is, mostly, about helping to find cures for problems and diseases that WCG decides to help. I like points, but, not enough to not do some projects, and not others.
> 
> ...



Pie is pie... it's all about the work done.... and every work unit crunched is important 

   As far as selective project choices... it really comes down to personal preference or optimization. Some systems do better on some projects than others or even cause errors. While this may reduce "points", it also reduces the amount of work done by your system (and wastes electricity) as well as create a burden on WCG- the failed/errored wu needs to be sent to someone else to do. Personally, I avoid certain jobs for these reasons:

- HPF2 seems to have issues with some of my rigs so I avoid it on them if I see errors/invalids
- CEP2 work units are huge compared to others and I typically don't run them on the "sisters" because they have a limited/slow connection on a free wifi network that I need to run manually to report them.

Etc.... my $0.02



Chevalr1c said:


> Thanks for showing that you have the balls to say what has been on my mind for some time.



Please elaborate- sharing constructively is encouraging  

  However, I suggest bringing the discussion over to a new thread or over to the Team thread.


----------



## Peter1986C (May 28, 2013)

Opting out for projects that do not "give enough" points is wrong. We are not doing this for points.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 28, 2013)

I myself crunch everything the rigs can handle. Only exception is if a project throws error on one rig, I then suspend that project for awhile and try it at a later date. Also when I was running the slower rigs I would not let them do extremly long wus.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 28, 2013)

Points are great, but I got over them a long time ago...


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 28, 2013)

I do every project instead of cherry-picking them for points. All the research is worthy of being done, and if you find your points lacking, add some more computers.


----------



## TRWOV (May 28, 2013)

The only thing I've done in that regard is to limit CEP2 to my X4 620 since it doesn't get lots of ppd anyway and the X6s run every other project. 

That being said, I do this for points and for the (potential) prizes. Showing up there in the pie gives me satisfaction too. I can't honestly say that I crunch just because.


----------



## Norton (May 28, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> I do every project instead of cherry-picking them for points. All the research is worthy of being done, and if you find your points lacking, *add some more computers*.



OK 

*Hint I don't need a lot of convincing  

New FX8350 rig being planned right now


----------



## m&m's (May 28, 2013)

Norton said:


> OK
> 
> *Hint I don't need a lot of convincing
> 
> New FX8350 rig being planned right now



About 6 months ago, you had an Opteron, what did you do with it?


----------



## Norton (May 28, 2013)

m&m's said:


> About 6 months ago, you had an Opteron, what did you do with it?



Back to the owner- F150 Raptor. He let me run the beast at my place for a few months but now it's back with him doing some heavy lifting with our F@H Team


----------



## Norton (May 29, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*More Cool Sci-Fi Wallpaper!....* 


Spoiler:  slightly NSFW but very cool











*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 29, 2013)

Norton said:


> OK
> 
> *Hint I don't need a lot of convincing
> 
> New FX8350 rig being planned right now



Damnit, I probably can't expand anymore. What sucks is that we have an FX-8150 that can't do work because apparently just using half of it "slows the computer down," but what can you do. Perhaps I'll have a Haswell rig soon and sell the 2600K system to my parents, with hopes that it can still do some work.


----------



## Norton (May 29, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> Damnit, I probably can't expand anymore. What sucks is that we have an FX-8150 that can't do work because apparently just using half of it "slows the computer down," but what can you do. Perhaps I'll have a Haswell rig soon and sell the 2600K system to my parents, with hopes that it can still do some work.



Can you get the 8150 to 4Ghz? If so, it will help that issue. Also, if you run all cores but drop the % usage down to about 85% it should be able to crunch w/o slowing anything down 

OR

FX-8350 = problem solved  
Piledriver compared to Bulldozer is like Phenom II compared to Phenom I.... very noticeable improvement!!!


----------



## [Ion] (May 29, 2013)

Norton said:


> OK
> 
> *Hint I don't need a lot of convincing
> 
> New FX8350 rig being planned right now


Awesome! 

I'm thinking of maybe picking up a Haswell system this summer--I have a $500 TigerDirect giftcard I won but need something to do with it.  Clock-for-clock it looks about 7% better than IVB and looks as though it could overclock amazingly 


Norton said:


> Can you get the 8150 to 4Ghz? If so, it will help that issue. Also, if you run all cores but drop the % usage down to about 85% it should be able to crunch w/o slowing anything down
> 
> OR
> 
> ...



I really am surprised that the difference is that great--the difference between PhI and PhII is night and day.  The 965 is soo much better than the 9850BE...


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 29, 2013)

Norton said:


> Can you get the 8150 to 4Ghz? If so, it will help that issue. Also, if you run all cores but drop the % usage down to about 85% it should be able to crunch w/o slowing anything down
> 
> OR
> 
> ...



I also think the incessant project notices that I tried to suppress may have gotten my mom's attention and probably demanded that the software be removed. I was only running 50% the last time before I checked her computer and found the software completely removed.


----------



## Norton (May 29, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> I really am surprised that the difference is that great--the difference between PhI and PhII is night and day.  The 965 is soo much better than the 9850BE...



Hmm... maybe I overstated a bit  More like Deneb compared to Thuban (Thuban runs cooler, a little smoother/faster, and has a better IMC) 



Jstn7477 said:


> I also think the incessant project notices that I tried to suppress may have gotten my mom's attention and probably demanded that the software be removed. I was only running 50% the last time before I checked her computer and found the software completely removed.



Can't overclock around that...


----------



## [Ion] (May 29, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> I also think the incessant project notices that I tried to suppress may have gotten my mom's attention and probably demanded that the software be removed. I was only running 50% the last time before I checked her computer and found the software completely removed.



You should be able to set Windows to never display the BOINC notifications--either that or using BOINC6 should get around them...


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 29, 2013)

@Arjai  If You'd knew my personality, You'd know that if I cared for the points the most, I would do everything I can get more [without cheating] and would disregard everything but the most "profitable" projects.
Yet, I don't.
But yes - I did it once, for ten days. During the Mother's day challenge. For obvious reasons.

I am going to be completely honest:
I don't care about the HFP project. And I only crunched HCC because it was the only project with GPU work.
I care about FAAH, but not a high priority in my mind. I care about GFAM, SN2S and DSFL. I know about those diseases relatively a lot and think those are in a great need to be fought.
The project I care about the most is the CEP. I live in a country which at the moment derives most of its electricity by burning fossil fuels. And even though I crunch for good causes, I feel guilty about it because of that. Heck, I feel guilty for using electricity overall. That is why I want to help developing cheap and easy to make solar panels. Sure, my country won't benefit from it that much [With the amount of sunshine we get, if not for the North Atlantic Current, it would resemble central Canada (North/South-wise)]. Yet I believe if this works out, many countries that get plenty of sunshine will benefit a lot. And that would offset their needs for electricity with fossil fuel origins. Less fossil fuels used up overall == my consciousness cleared.
BTW I am a great supported for _fusion_ reactors. Can't wait to see at least one fusion reactor built for practical purposes. I know there's a fusion power plant being built somewhere (can't remember where), but sadly, it's still mostly for testing/R&D purposes AFAIK.

Looking how this post turned out, It feels that it would fit "TPU's WCG/BOINC team" thread more. If that is so, please move it. I only wrote it here as a response to a post on this thread. As cross-thread responses tend to be problematic.


----------



## Norton (May 30, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Lil' bit more of this week's theme!....* 




* P.S. my new wallpaper btw 
*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## t_ski (May 30, 2013)

Been a long time since I tasted cherry pie


----------



## [Ion] (May 30, 2013)

Wow, good job! 

I dunno why I'm down at 13k all of a sudden--I suppose that I need to check my rigs and see if there's a network issue.


----------



## stinger608 (May 30, 2013)

@Norton: Awesome wallpaper brother!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You should PM me the full pic man.


----------



## Norton (May 31, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*and a little Star Wars!....* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (May 31, 2013)

Good work pie eaters, great to see everyone rocking out so well continually


----------



## [Ion] (May 31, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Good work pie eaters, great to see everyone rocking out so well continually



Thanks!  At least so far the summer isn't going nearly as bad as I thought it might


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 1, 2013)

*Time For Pie!"* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*





*And your Sci fi hit for today*


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks for the pie tonight MaD! 

And good job with the cherry tonight Norton--apparently reporting two of my remote rigs wasn't enough.  Oh well.


----------



## Norton (Jun 1, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Thanks for the pie tonight MaD!
> 
> And good job with the cherry tonight Norton--apparently reporting two of my remote rigs wasn't enough.  Oh well.



+1 Thanks Buddy! Post looks great 

@[Ion]
The FX-6200 rig is all spooled up and I reported my remote rigs too... was pretty sure I had a shot at it


----------



## Norton (Jun 2, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Coffey Break Today!....* 


Spoiler:  click!











*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 2, 2013)

Congrats to the Pie Eaters and top-20 alike! 

Good job on getting pie again Vinska!


----------



## TRWOV (Jun 2, 2013)

Dodged the cement pie


----------



## Nordic (Jun 2, 2013)

The a10 5800k is all spooled up now... I think. I am so close to pie yet so far away. 12 cores now.


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 3, 2013)

james888 said:


> The a10 5800k is all spooled up now... I think. I am so close to pie yet so far away. 12 cores now.



Sounds like you're doing well! 


I'm going to be out of town for a week (starting Wednesday), so my output is going to be reduced greatly.  Probably just to the i7-2600 at work and the 3770k here.


----------



## Norton (Jun 3, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Some Hot Coffey Today!....* 


Spoiler:  click!











*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Nordic (Jun 3, 2013)

Pie!!!


----------



## Norton (Jun 3, 2013)

james888 said:


> Pie!!!



-


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jun 3, 2013)

james888 said:


> Pie!!!



You deserve it, man!


----------



## Norton (Jun 4, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Guess the chip- get a cookie!....* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 4, 2013)

I'd _guess_ that's an Intel 80286 or so.  Maybe an 8086 or 8088


----------



## TRWOV (Jun 4, 2013)

286


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 4, 2013)

Pringle


----------



## Norton (Jun 4, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> I'd _guess_ that's an Intel 80286 or so.  Maybe an 8086 or 8088





TRWOV said:


> 286



Too easy or you guys are too good 



Spoiler: Here's your cookie


----------



## TRWOV (Jun 4, 2013)

Norton said:


> Too easy or you guys are too good



I'd say we're... hummm... veterans?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm glad we are way past the 286s and even the Pentium 4s. My 2003 Dell Dimension 8300 (given to me for free) consumes 160w for 250-500 PPD, yet an overclocked 3770K system gets 5500-7000 PPD easily with around 120w or so. I feel we have made impressive headway in the last decade with our computers.


----------



## Norton (Jun 5, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Let's try another chip!....* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Jun 5, 2013)

Good work all you pie eaters!  It's been a few days since I've been online and have been able to check out the team's continued goodness, but it's great to see all the fine work being done still.  

I'm a little sad about my low ppd, but the secondary rig hasn't been on much. I'll try to run it more the next couple days; my goal is to taste a little slice of pie again this week 

And I have no idea about the chip


----------



## m&m's (Jun 5, 2013)

Alpha 21164


----------



## Norton (Jun 5, 2013)

m&m's said:


> Alpha 21164



Correct- you guys are good


----------



## Norton (Jun 6, 2013)

*Time for Pie*.....!* 
*FreeDC is down- using BOINCStats data




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*This one should be easy!....* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## TRWOV (Jun 6, 2013)

Pentium iii Katmai?


----------



## Peter1986C (Jun 6, 2013)

According to Google, it is certainly a Pentium III.


----------



## Norton (Jun 6, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> Pentium iii Katmai?





Chevalr1c said:


> According to Google, it is certainly a Pentium III.



Told ya it was an easy one 

I guess I'm going to have to find a die shot of an experimental N Korean CPU from the 70's.... or something like that... in order to stump you guys


----------



## TRWOV (Jun 6, 2013)

You could try with something from Cyrix or VIA. Only Cyrix CPU I had was a 5x86.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jun 6, 2013)

Or a Zilog or Transmeta chip. I still have a Zilog Z80 based system (my Graphical calculator, a TI-83).


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jun 6, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> Or a Zilog or Transmeta chip. I still have a Zilog Z80 based system (my Graphical calculator, a TI-83).



Hmmm... That makes me wanna point at something I have in my CPU collection 


Spoiler


----------



## Peter1986C (Jun 6, 2013)

Cool pics. Z80 was legendary in its time, wasn't it?


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jun 6, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> Cool pics. Z80 was legendary in its time, wasn't it?



As much as I was told - it really was!
And that's just a small portion of my CPU collection. I have over 20 of them (or was it 30? ). But those three are my oldest ones.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 6, 2013)

Congratz norton! Numbers are super low since the GPU's are gone. I remember the CPU wars got alittle over 100K PPD


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jun 7, 2013)

I just built a pc for my father, it will probably be idle 90% of the time, i should install WCG on it...


----------



## Norton (Jun 7, 2013)

*Time for Pie*.....!* 
*FreeDC is down- using BOINCStats data




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Chip ID'd in 5-4-3-2.....* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## TRWOV (Jun 7, 2013)

Another intel? 387


----------



## Peter1986C (Jun 7, 2013)

Intel 80386, not 387. It is not a co-CPU I think, and Google rev. Image search lead to the 80386.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jun 7, 2013)

I'd agree with TRWOV here - I think it's a 387.
Also, the pin count would not match that of a 386 - this one has less.


----------



## Norton (Jun 7, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> Another intel? 387





Chevalr1c said:


> Intel 80386, not 387. It is not a co-CPU I think, and Google rev. Image search lead to the 80386.





Vinska said:


> I'd agree with TRWOV here - I think it's a 387.
> Also, the pin count would not match that of a 386 - this one has less.



It is a 80387


----------



## Peter1986C (Jun 7, 2013)

And I was like "no way he will trick us that way" but you did.


----------



## Norton (Jun 8, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*FreeDC is down- using BOINCStats data





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Last one for this week!....* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## TRWOV (Jun 8, 2013)

Looks like a Cyrix but it's not the 5x85. Not a K-6 either.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 8, 2013)

Cyrix 6x86

http://micro.magnet.fsu.edu/chipshots/cyrix/6x86polysmall.html


----------



## Norton (Jun 8, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> Cyrix 6x86
> 
> http://micro.magnet.fsu.edu/chipshots/cyrix/6x86polysmall.html



Got it


----------



## TRWOV (Jun 8, 2013)

wow, that site has lots of die shots.


----------



## Norton (Jun 9, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*FreeDC is down- using BOINCStats data




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*A Hot Coffey Break Today!....* 


Spoiler:  One of the Captain's favorites











*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jun 10, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*FreeDC is back online!!! 




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Welcome Back FreeDC!....* 






*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Nordic (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh oh. I dropped out of the top 20. I must have 2 of my rigs down.


----------



## xvi (Jun 10, 2013)

AH HA! Only 9 to go until I see me some pie!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 10, 2013)

Glad to see Free DC back up


----------



## Norton (Jun 11, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Sooo Cute but here for a reason!....* 
*Guess this week's topic- get the cookies 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## xvi (Jun 11, 2013)

Norton said:


> *Guess this week's topic- get the cookies



I, for one, welcome our new fuzzy overlords.


----------



## Nordic (Jun 11, 2013)

Tough competition for the top 20. Lost two crunchers for a day or so and still trying to catch back u p.


----------



## Norton (Jun 11, 2013)

xvi said:


> I, for one, welcome our new fuzzy overlords.



Nope but good try


----------



## Norton (Jun 12, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Fuzzy and still here for a reason!....* 
*Guess this week's topic- get the cookies.... Round 2 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Nordic (Jun 12, 2013)

Endangered animals. The fist pic I think was either  a snow or a cloud leopard and the second I believe is some form of lemur.

Or

Norton just like fuzzy animals, and has grown tired of kittens.


----------



## Norton (Jun 12, 2013)

james888 said:


> Endangered animals. The fist pic I think was either  a snow or a cloud leopard and the second I believe is some form of lemur.
> 
> Or
> 
> Norton just like fuzzy animals, and has grown tired of kittens.



Correct! ... and kind of true on the second answer 



Spoiler:  You get the cookies


----------



## t_ski (Jun 12, 2013)

Norton said:


> *Time for Pie.....!*
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130611/Top 10 061113.jpg
> *Are you in our Top 20?*
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130611/top 20 061113.jpg
> ...



I broke my "thanks" button, so you get a beer


----------



## Norton (Jun 12, 2013)

t_ski said:


> I broke my "thanks" button, so you get a beer



I'll take a root beer then, I don't drink that often.


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 13, 2013)

Norton said:


> I'll take a root beer then, I don't drink that often.



Yep, me either, I don't drink no more.......Course I don't drink no less though.


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 13, 2013)

Alright guys, I'm back to NC and I'm hungry for pie!  If I can keep the temperatures under control then I'm coming for you guys!


----------



## Norton (Jun 13, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 





*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Not endangered!....* 


Spoiler: However



The ones near my house will be if they keep getting into my trash cans...








*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 13, 2013)

I forgot to restart Wcg on my main rig yesterday after some test gaming.


----------



## Norton (Jun 13, 2013)

Can the Top 2 get any closer.... *9 points*!


----------



## Nordic (Jun 13, 2013)

I mistakenly saw "how" instead of "not" and just spent 5 minutes looking for an endangered squirrel that looked like this. This looks like the Eastern gray squirrel. If so, then it is an invasive speacies hurting the Eurasian Red Squirrel by the reading I just did.


----------



## Norton (Jun 13, 2013)

james888 said:


> I mistakenly saw "how" instead of "not" and just spent 5 minutes looking for an endangered squirrel that looked like this. This looks like the Eastern gray squirrel. If so, then it is an invasive speacies hurting the Eurasian Red Squirrel by the reading I just did.



The only squirrel that may be endangered is the one that's digging in my garbage cans- at this point consider him "in danger" 

Back to this week's topic tomorrow


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 13, 2013)

We've had to keep our cans in our garage for years as the local raccoon population enjoys tipping them over and shredding the garbage all over the lawn.

Also, the 9 point difference is ridiculous.


----------



## Nordic (Jun 13, 2013)

Norton said:


> The only squirrel that may be endangered is the one that's digging in my garbage cans- at this point consider him "in danger"
> 
> Back to this week's topic tomorrow



We get dear getting into trash cans around here. Sounds odd but they do. Raccoons and squirrels also of course.


----------



## Norton (Jun 14, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*FreeDC didn't post the last update- using BOINCStats data




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Very endangered!....* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jun 14, 2013)

the 8th, 9th and 10th places went very close to each other!
"Oh, the tension! The competition!"


----------



## Norton (Jun 15, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Not too many left!....* 






*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 15, 2013)

Congrats on getting cherry pie oh so many days in a row Norton!


----------



## TRWOV (Jun 15, 2013)

You know? Today I learned that cement pie is a thing: http://www.cooks.com/rec/view/0,1937,146180-226198,00.html


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jun 15, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> You know? Today I learned that cement pie is a thing: http://www.cooks.com/rec/view/0,1937,146180-226198,00.html



Sounds Delicious.
mmmm...


----------



## Norton (Jun 16, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Working on a little project!....* 






*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jun 17, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Hot Coffey time!....* 


Spoiler:  Click!












*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 17, 2013)

Great work all--and congrats on your cherry pie Justin!


----------



## Norton (Jun 18, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*manofthem where art thou?!?....* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## xvi (Jun 18, 2013)

AAHHH! My first pie!


----------



## Norton (Jun 18, 2013)

xvi said:


> AAHHH! My first pie!



Congrats!!!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jun 18, 2013)

xvi said:


> AAHHH! My first pie!


Good Job!


----------



## yotano211 (Jun 18, 2013)

Oh man, I almost had cement pie for the 1st time on the 16th, only 100 points off from getting pie.


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 18, 2013)

xvi said:


> AAHHH! My first pie!
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/uUzMlFi.gif



Yay!  May there be much more to come!


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jun 18, 2013)

SO how do i get a pie?I'm bit off the charts now so can u help me to understand whats this thread about.I completely lost in 307 pages of unknowness


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jun 18, 2013)

Arciks said:


> SO how do i get a pie?I'm bit off the charts now so can u help me to understand whats this thread about.I completely lost in 307 pages of unknowness



Simply put - to get pie, You'd have to produce enough BOINC points for Team TPU to be one of the top 10 contributors for that day.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jun 18, 2013)

Vinska said:


> Simply put - to get pie, You'd have to produce enough BOINC points for Team TPU to be one of the top 10 contributors for that day.



HOw to produce BOINC points any info page about it? to get pie


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 18, 2013)

Arciks said:


> SO how do i get a pie?I'm bit off the charts now so can u help me to understand whats this thread about.I completely lost in 307 pages of unknowness



Well, this is just "internet pie".  All of us run the World Community Grid software on our computers, doing scientific research.  The "pie" is handed out to the ten members who get the most points (again, entirely virtual things assigned as "compensation" for our work) that day.

Join our team and get started crunching and maybe you'll get pie!  Take a look at Ion's WCG Essentials Thread in my signature!



Arciks said:


> HOw to produce BOINC points any info page about it? to get pie



Please see the link in my signature!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jun 18, 2013)

How To: Getting BOINC setup for WCG
Ion's WCG Essentials Thread

Note: You'd need some Serious Hardware™ in order to get pie. If I'm not mistaken - all the people who get pie regularly crunch on more than one box. Some employ more than 10 boxen, even.

EDIT: [Ion], You master ninja!


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 18, 2013)

Vinska said:


> How To: Getting BOINC setup for WCG
> Ion's WCG Essentials Thread
> 
> Note: You'd need some Serious Hardware™ in order to get pie. If I'm not mistaken - all the people who get pie regularly crunch on more than one box. Some employ more than 10 boxen, even.
> ...



My pie comes from:
1x i7 2600
3x i3 2100
1x 2.66GHz Core 2 Quad
1x i7 3770k
1x i7 3612QM
1x i7 3537U
1x i7 3930k (part-time)

If you have a six-core i7 @ 4GHz+ running Linux and doing nothing but WCG I suppose that you could get "bottom-tier pie" but it really does require a lot of systems to be at the top of the stack


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jun 18, 2013)

Looks like i have no way to get pie,because it will be to much power consuming and later on bill consuming when i leave PC on for enternity.


----------



## yotano211 (Jun 18, 2013)

I crunch on 4 laptops 

1x i7-i3720qm (es unlocked) overclocked to 4.1
2x i7-2670qm at 2.5
1x i7-920xm overclocked to 3.2

Put I dont have most of them on 24/7 since I am running a stock market simulation program.


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 18, 2013)

Arciks said:


> Looks like i have no way to get pie,because it will be to much power consuming and later on bill consuming when i leave PC on for enternity.



Just running one i7 like that will still put you in the upper range of our team and won't cost all that much--yes, it's not the most efficient i7, but it shouldn't be too bad to run.

Your choice--if you want to help us out it would certainly be appreciated, but we obviously can't make you join us 




yotano211 said:


> I crunch on 4 laptops
> 
> 1x i7-i3720qm (es unlocked) overclocked to 4.1
> 2x i7-2670qm at 2.5
> 1x i7-920xm overclocked to 3.2



Wow.  That's a remarkably high clocked i7....4.1ghz on a laptop!  Is that 4.1GHz w/ all eight threads as well??


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jun 18, 2013)

Yep, this stuff tends to be expensive in that regard.
I usually get some low-tier pie regularly, as long as I don't have to shut things down due to maintenance or some random stuff. I use two boxen for that. And ...that eats 33% of my monthly income due to power bills. But I am happy to spend all that in order to make this world a better place!


----------



## yotano211 (Jun 18, 2013)

[QUOTE='[Ion]

Wow.  That's a remarkably high clocked i7....4.1ghz on a laptop!  Is that 4.1GHz w/ all eight threads as well??[/QUOTE]

Yea its on a alienware m18x r2 with a 1 pipe heatsink but I have a 3 pipe heatsink sitting at home waiting for me to install it. From reading on another laptop forum, the temp should drop about 10C. But I rarely run at that high, normal 24/7 clocks are 3.9. My temps at 3.9 are about 92C. 
But with the new heatsink, I will try for about 4.3-4.4, and yea on all 8 threads running. I will post a picture of it when I install the 3 pipe heatsink tomorrow.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jun 18, 2013)

yotano211 said:


> my temps at 3.9 are about 92c.



92°C

*92°C*

*92°C*


----------



## yotano211 (Jun 18, 2013)

Vinska said:


> 92°C
> 
> *92°C*
> 
> ...



Laptop CPUs are different than desktop processors. They usually run hotter anyways, my processors doesnt started to throttle until 100C and shuts off at 105C. Besides its an Engineering Sample and I got it really cheap. If I clean out the heatsink, I am sure the temp will drop some 2-4 degrees. But I am running this laptop on a 1 pipe heatsink and not a double. I have a triple that is waiting at home.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jun 18, 2013)

With such temps, my head would asplode from all the stress and panic. I mean, even when my _GPU_ reaches 70°C I already start to panic, despite the fact its "normal" running temp is listed to be up to 99°C.


----------



## yotano211 (Jun 18, 2013)

yea I understand. If it was on thinner laptop the temps would be higher. But since this laptop is so thick, it has more room to dissipate the heat.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 18, 2013)

Vinska said:


> How To: Getting BOINC setup for WCG
> Ion's WCG Essentials Thread
> 
> Note: You'd need some Serious Hardware™ in order to get pie. If I'm not mistaken - all the people who get pie regularly crunch on more than one box. Some employ more than 10 boxen, even.
> ...



My pie comes from:
1x Phenom II x6 1090t clocked @ 3.6
1x Phenom II x6 1055t clocked @ 3.5
1x Phenom II x6 1055t clocked @ 3.2
1x Phenom II x4 970BE clocked @ 3.5



And yes it is addictive (but is a good way) and can get expensive. I have just received the final pieces to complete my next build today. I will be doing the build Sunday if I have the time. Log will be posted.


----------



## agent00skid (Jun 18, 2013)

I keep my laptop in the mid 80's when I crunch. Don't want to push it further, since I don't want to have to buy a new one.

Those ~85°c is reached while it's undervolted though... And underclocked...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 18, 2013)

Arciks said:


> SO how do i get a pie?I'm bit off the charts now so can u help me to understand whats this thread about.I completely lost in 307 pages of unknowness



Hmmm, haven't gotten pie and already showing signs of addiction?


----------



## Norton (Jun 19, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Very small but still cool!....* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 19, 2013)

Good job again Justin--you're putting up fierce competition!  Makes me want to fire up another i7....decisions, decisions, decisions...


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jun 19, 2013)

'dat lizard... *可愛い！！！*


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 19, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> If you have a six-core i7 @ 4GHz+ running Linux and doing nothing but WCG I suppose that you could get "bottom-tier pie" but it really does require a lot of systems to be at the top of the stack



I get bottom tier pie probably about 40% of the time, and I have two i7 rigs crunching (check my system specs).


----------



## Norton (Jun 19, 2013)

BarbaricSoul said:


> I get bottom tier pie probably about 40% of the time, and I have two i7 rigs crunching (check my system specs).



I need all 7 of my rigs reporting to reach the top tier Pie and can typically stay somewhere in the middle with 4 rigs. Will be planning a few changes this Summer so I can get more ppd with less rigs/less power


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 20, 2013)

Norton said:


> I need all 7 of my rigs reporting to reach the top tier Pie and can typically stay somewhere in the middle with 4 rigs. Will be planning a few changes this Summer so I can get more ppd with less rigs/less power



Getting more output from less power is always a great thing.  Hence my transition away from C2Ds towards Sandy Bridge i3s and later.

Good luck!


----------



## Nordic (Jun 20, 2013)

I think we should go by cores not rigs when talking about such things. I typically have 8 cores running, and 4 intermittently. This can net me 8k if it was not intermittent. If I had 16 cores total I feel I could be near or have pie.


----------



## Norton (Jun 20, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Have a Khlau Kalage (only on stick! STICK!)!....* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Arjai (Jun 20, 2013)

Japanese? Cute.


----------



## Arjai (Jun 20, 2013)

Vinska said:


> 'dat lizard... *可愛い！！！*


----------



## HBalazs.hu (Jun 20, 2013)

I crunch on 3 laptops 0-24:
2 Dell Inspiron N5110 - i5-2410M(~1500 points/day, CPU temp: ~80°C) and i3-2330M(~1250 points/day, CPU temp:~80°C)
1 Dell Latitude E6410 - i5-M560(~1350 poinst/day, CPU temp:~70°C)
[also the GPU-s are works for the F@H TPU group]
and also crunch on my working notebook (Latitude E6530 - i7-3740q) but only on 4 cores and only it' idle time.

unfortunatelly I'm always just between 21-30, so the pie is a bit far for me.
in the next days I will change my home gaming PC, so the "old" one will be set up for crunch with it's Q6700 CPU, so I may get a little bit closer to that slice of pie, but I think that it wouldn't be enought.

anyway, it's great to crunch for this team, and my personal luck is that I can run these rigs at my workspace so I don't have to pay the electicity bills


----------



## Norton (Jun 21, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 





*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*We need the Schwartz!....* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 21, 2013)

Justin, I'm not so sure about this whole you beating me every single day thing.  I think we might need some retaliation...


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 21, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Justin, I'm not so sure about this whole you beating me every single day thing.  I think we might need some retaliation...


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 21, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


>



My 2700k, AMD 4P, and Xeon DP are all just _waiting_ for the right time to strike


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jun 21, 2013)

a healthy competition == more points overall
more points overall == the _whole world wins_
YAY!


----------



## xvi (Jun 21, 2013)

Wish I knew why my points were all over the place. 

Something to do with this host, I think. It's my main rig, but I barely touch it these days. Unstable?


----------



## Norton (Jun 22, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Kitties like!....* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 22, 2013)

great job fellow pie eaters


----------



## Arjai (Jun 22, 2013)

I wish....maybe someday? Just once, I would like to make the pie. That day may come, perhaps two years from now but, that day may come.

Imagine the surprise when ARJAI tops the list!!

I am liable to write a song about getting pie, along the lines of, "Picture on the Cover."


----------



## Norton (Jun 23, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Need some tech support?....* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## xvi (Jun 23, 2013)

Grats, eaters of pie. I was so close! :<

I'll get you next time, pie, NEXT TIME!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jun 23, 2013)

Wow! the competition in the range between 11th to 7th place [inclusive] was really close!
It's mindblowing to see such a close competition across 5 places. I like it!


----------



## Norton (Jun 24, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Seven liters of Awesome!!!....* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## yotano211 (Jun 24, 2013)

WOOHOOOO, I finally got pie on the 21th for 1st time.....my numbers are all over the place.


----------



## Nordic (Jun 24, 2013)

Wow. Big jump for me. I think my apu is reporting after a week with out internet.

I also have some older i3 from my uncles machine crunching. Did some computer work for him, and as repayment all I asked was that he let it crunch when not in use.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 24, 2013)

Seems my i7 860 rig hasn't been crunching since the 18th, no wonder why I numbers have been so low. That's fixed, my numbers should be coming back up to their normal levels.


----------



## Norton (Jun 25, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*They shall return!!!....* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jun 25, 2013)

I checked the Free-DC site shortly after this "placeholder" was posted. it appeared to have properly updated data. Yet, I see no update in this post.
Is everything alright on Your end, Norton?


----------



## Norton (Jun 25, 2013)

Vinska said:


> I checked the Free-DC site shortly after this "placeholder" was posted. it appeared to have properly updated data. Yet, I see no update in this post.
> Is everything alright on Your end, Norton?



Fixed now- the update was available too late for me to wait for it


----------



## Norton (Jun 26, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Another snack!!!....* 




Any dessert suggestions for tomorrow?...

*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 26, 2013)

Moving on up.


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 26, 2013)

So I throw more at it and Justin _still_ beats me.  Maybe once I have the 2600k too....


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 26, 2013)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Seems my i7 860 rig hasn't been crunching since the 18th, no wonder why I numbers have been so low. That's fixed, my numbers should be coming back up to their normal levels.








that's more like it(don't be jealous of my l33t paint skills )


CRUNCH ON


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 26, 2013)

Indeed, you are victorious!


----------



## t_ski (Jun 26, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> So I throw more at it and Justin _still_ beats me.  Maybe once I have the 2600k too....



Throwing more at it?  Aren't you supposed to be "all-in" all the time?


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 26, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Throwing more at it?  Aren't you supposed to be "all-in" all the time?



It's hot here in NC, and electricity isn't free.  If I was freed from those constraints, absolutely, I would, but real life has a way of getting in the way


----------



## t_ski (Jun 26, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> It's hot here in NC, and electricity isn't free.  If I was freed from those constraints, absolutely, I would, but real life has a way of getting in the way



Just a little friendly ribbing


----------



## Peter1986C (Jun 26, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> It's hot here in NC, and electricity isn't free.  If I was freed from those constraints, absolutely, I would, but real life has a way of getting in the way



So you are no longer in your dorm room? Yeah, then you have to cut down on your crunching.


----------



## Nordic (Jun 27, 2013)

Eagerly awaiting todays snack picture cause I got pie.  That i3 I added put me there.


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 27, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> So you are no longer in your dorm room? Yeah, then you have to cut down on your crunching.



Correct--I've been home for about a month and a half now.  In mid August I'll go back to school, but it's still a bit longer before the free electricity returns


----------



## Norton (Jun 27, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 





*Are you in our Top 20?*
*nice match for Norton/Mindweaver.... may be a first for us 






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*My personal favorite Mmmm!!!....* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## yotano211 (Jun 27, 2013)

wow i am not evening in the top 20 today.


----------



## t_ski (Jun 27, 2013)

Norton said:


> *nice match for Norton/Mindweaver.... may be a first for us


Calls for a hug?


----------



## Norton (Jun 27, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Calls for a hug?


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 27, 2013)

The odds of that, absolutely insane! 

And Cherry


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 27, 2013)

Looks like Ion finally got the WCG cherry pie from me. However, there's still another, bigger cherry pie slice around here that belongs to me on our F@H team.


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 28, 2013)

Damn!  That's amazing! 

And yes, all of this finally paid off.  Now you can have it again--or can you?


----------



## Nordic (Jun 28, 2013)

Apparently my apu system has been turned off for about a week. I should be getting near constant pie with that putting me at about 10k per day. We shall see!

You giants fight for number 1 pie but number 10 is where the hardest competition is.


----------



## Norton (Jun 28, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Some yummy Baklava!!!....* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 28, 2013)

I feel close to 20's in my future.


----------



## Norton (Jun 29, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Cherry's and Chocolate- Black Forest is Yummmy!!!....* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Nordic (Jun 29, 2013)

Sneaked in again.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jun 29, 2013)

james888 said:


> Sneaked in again.



A some kind of crunching ninja.


----------



## Daimus (Jun 29, 2013)

I'm beginning to feel good in the top ten.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 29, 2013)

Daimus said:


> I'm beginning to feel good in the top ten.



Glad to see you in there


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 30, 2013)

Daimus said:


> I'm beginning to feel good in the top ten.



A good feeling for someone who well deserves it


----------



## Norton (Jun 30, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Have a Bunny!!!....* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jun 30, 2013)

Heh, yesterday I was running a certain test on my "main" box, so I turned off BOINC on it for a bit so it wouldn't interfere. Was doing it remotely from work.
*many hours later*
Got back home from work, looked at my "main" box... "Aww man! I forgot to turn it back on!" 

cue a lower-than-usual score


----------



## Norton (Jul 1, 2013)

Placeholder for Today's post- will update when the info is available.

looks like FreeDC may be posting after midnight (Eastern) from now on. Will need to do the post in the am or have a volunteer that lives further West start doing them 

*** UPDATE!!! ***
Here's yesterday Pie 

*Time for Day Old Pie.....!* 





*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*A little Trek for you!....* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## xvi (Jul 1, 2013)

I think I'm doing this right.. Should be pie for June 30, 2013.


----------



## t_ski (Jul 1, 2013)

xvi said:


> I think I'm doing this right.. Should be pie for June 30, 2013.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130701/P... World Community Grid 2013-06-30 23-31-50.png



Bill and your 527 points


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 1, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Bill and your 527 points



Still winning


----------



## Norton (Jul 2, 2013)

xvi said:


> I think I'm doing this right.. Should be pie for June 30, 2013.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130701/P... World Community Grid 2013-06-30 23-31-50.png



Thanks Bud! 

Just got home from work and did the update on my post with yesterday's Pie 

@ t_ski


----------



## Norton (Jul 2, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*A real favorite!!!....* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 2, 2013)

Woot, finally all my rigs scored me some points.  Have the AMD rig up to 80% now.  Still hovering around 35ºc.  Does get hotter during the day when the A/C is off, today it was around 46ºc.  Hoping it can stay under 55ºc once at 100% and during the day.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 2, 2013)

So close...


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 2, 2013)

Ah well, maybe today 

Justin, is everything OK there?  I noticed your output has dropped a bit recently...


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jul 2, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Ah well, maybe today
> 
> Justin, is everything OK there?  I noticed your output has dropped a bit recently...



I have a 3770K/GTX 470 that locks up sometimes because the card is starting to fail. It either freezes or BSODs once every few days. The card has been temperamental in other boards (even stock) so I am considering pulling it if it gives me more grief. It locked up early on 6/29 so I lost two days of output.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 2, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> I have a 3770K/GTX 470 that locks up sometimes because the card is starting to fail. It either freezes or BSODs once every few days. The card has been temperamental in other boards (even stock) so I am considering pulling it if it gives me more grief. It locked up early on 6/29 so I lost two days of output.



Ah yes, the GTX470.  Wasn't that the card that you thought was dead for a while?

Do you have the system going again now?


----------



## Norton (Jul 4, 2013)

*Time for Day-Old Pie.....!* 




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Sorry it's late!!!....* 





*Congrats to All of yesterday's crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 4, 2013)

Wow, I wasn't expecting that!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 4, 2013)

Oh the nostalgia!


----------



## Norton (Jul 4, 2013)

*Time for Day-Old Pie.....!* 
*July 3rd, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Happy Birthday Cap'n!!!....* -





*Congrats to All of yesterday's crunchers!!! *


----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 4, 2013)

Happy B-day CP.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 4, 2013)

Norton said:


> *Time for Day-Old Pie.....!*
> *July 3rd, 2013*
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130704/Top 10 070313.jpg
> *Are you in our Top 20?*
> ...



Thanks guys!


----------



## Norton (Jul 5, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*July 4th, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Good Day for Grilling!!!....* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 5, 2013)

Great job tonight T!

Cool to see Vinska and mjkmike all but tied!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 5, 2013)

Norton said:


> *Time for Pie.....!*
> *July 4th, 2013*
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130704/Top 10 070413.jpg
> *Are you in our Top 20?*
> ...



Damn, so close to pie, yet so far.  Big gap between 10th and 11th.


----------



## Norton (Jul 6, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*July 5th, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*NOT our Chicken Patty!!!....*  
*** Welcome back to the Pie Cap'n!* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Jul 6, 2013)

Great job team, glad to see all the great efforts!  If I'm ever going to get our again, I'm going to need to step it up


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 6, 2013)

That you do 
I happen to have a 16c AMD setup if you want to add another cruncher 

Today is what happens when one of my i7s dumps three days of work all at once--not bad


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 6, 2013)

Norton said:


> *Time for Pie.....!*
> *July 5th, 2013*
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130705/Top 10 070513.jpg
> *Are you in our Top 20?*
> ...


Seems like pie was pretty easy to get today for some reason.  Either way, I'll enjoy it while I can


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Whoa! Ice pie? Christmas must've come early this year!


----------



## yotano211 (Jul 6, 2013)

wow, not even in the top 30 for me, weird.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 6, 2013)

I am never in the top 30 either, but I do what I can with my rig.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 7, 2013)

Vinska said:


> Whoa! Ice pie? Christmas must've come early this year!


Those AMD systems are serving you well 


Chevalr1c said:


> I am never in the top 30 either, but I do what I can with my rig.



We all do what we can--and even if it doesn't place you in the top-tier of the team it's still appreciated


----------



## Norton (Jul 7, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*July 6th, 2013*





*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Aww!!!....* 






*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 7, 2013)

Norton said:


> *Are you in our Top 20?*


----------



## Norton (Jul 7, 2013)

[Ion] said:


>



fixed...


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 7, 2013)

@[Ion] It smells like some people withheld some of their WUs from being reported to make a large push in points for today - so we get that 3M. That would explain such low scores yesterday and such a large scores today. 

Edit: No wait, it seems every team got a down spike yesterday and an up spike today. Must've been something else, then.


----------



## manofthem (Jul 7, 2013)

Wihoo, finally nabbed a piece of pie again (though a small piece) , after a long time of nothing. Tastes good....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 7, 2013)

That last slice of pie was intense yesterday, I got beat out of it by like 100 points 

Great job guys.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 8, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Wihoo, finally nabbed a piece of pie again (though a small piece) , after a long time of nothing. Tastes good....



Congrats!  Onward to more pie!


----------



## Norton (Jul 8, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*July 7th, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*One day left on our challenge!!!....* 
Almost time to dance 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## t_ski (Jul 8, 2013)

Norton said:


> *Time for Pie.....!*
> *July 7th, 2013*
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130708/Top 10 070713.jpg
> *Are you in our Top 20?*
> ...



Very tight race between 3rd and 5th there - less than 200 points!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 8, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Very tight race between 3rd and 5th there - less than 200 points!



Heck, it's actually less than 100! (86, to be exact)


----------



## t_ski (Jul 8, 2013)

Vinska said:


> Heck, it's actually less than 100! (86, to be exact)



No, 176 points.  Is this you?


----------



## manofthem (Jul 8, 2013)

Maybe it was the pencil......


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 8, 2013)

t_ski said:


> No, 176 points.  Is this you?



lolderp was looking at the wrong positions


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 8, 2013)

I shall reclaim my pie soon


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 8, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> I shall reclaim my pie soon



Oh no! Not if I have anything to say about that!















...I've got nothing, so You're good to go!


----------



## yotano211 (Jul 8, 2013)

Wow highest for me yet, 6th place. Those 4 laptops are surely working their magic.


----------



## Norton (Jul 8, 2013)

yotano211 said:


> Wow highest for me yet, 6th place. Those 4 laptops are surely working their magic.



Congrats

All it takes is a little taste and you will want more!


----------



## xvi (Jul 8, 2013)

Norton said:


> All it takes is a little taste and you will want more!



Ugh. So true. RUN! RUN WHILE YOU STILL CAN!


----------



## yotano211 (Jul 8, 2013)

Norton said:


> Congrats
> 
> All it takes is a little taste and you will want more!



I want more but the power bill always brings me down to earth. Esp. during the summer time in Vegas when it was 117 last weekend. Its down to 108 today.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 9, 2013)

Vinska said:


> Oh no! Not if I have anything to say about that!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol 


yotano211 said:


> Wow highest for me yet, 6th place. Those 4 laptops are surely working their magic.


Pretty amazing for just laptops! 
Even if I threw all of my laptops at it, I suspect that I'd only manage ~7.5k PPD.


xvi said:


> Ugh. So true. RUN! RUN WHILE YOU STILL CAN!


No!  Don't run!  We need you!


yotano211 said:


> I want more but the power bill always brings me down to earth. Esp. during the summer time in Vegas when it was 117 last weekend. Its down to 108 today.



Seriously.  Power and heat are our deadly enemies...


----------



## Norton (Jul 9, 2013)

WCG site is down so our Stones and Pie posts will be delayed until the site is back up- looks like tomorrow at the earliest


----------



## manofthem (Jul 9, 2013)

Norton said:


> WCG site is down so our Stones and Pie posts will be delayed until the site is back up- looks like tomorrow at the earliest



It would have been nice to not have the WCG site issue on the last day of the challenge  Oh well, thanks for reporting to us


----------



## Norton (Jul 9, 2013)

FYI- found a post on the BOINCStats forum stating that there is severe weather in Toronto... where the WCG servers happen to be located. 

Link (post near bottom of page):
http://boincstats.com/en/forum/14/1431,2163


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 9, 2013)

Norton said:


> FYI- found a post on the BOINCStats forum stating that there is severe weather in Toronto... where the WCG servers happen to be located.
> 
> Link (post near bottom of page):
> http://boincstats.com/en/forum/14/1431,2163



Oh snap!


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 9, 2013)

Man I hope it gets sorted out soooooooon!! I have one system that is totally out of work units!


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 9, 2013)

stinger608 said:


> Man I hope it gets sorted out soooooooon!! I have one system that is totally out of work units!



I'm not out yet, but my i3 gamer is running low, and I have a lot of WUs that I'd like to get submitted...


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 9, 2013)

I just checked and that new i3 system is also out of work! This sucks!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 9, 2013)

stinger608 said:


> I just checked and that new i3 system is also out of work! This sucks!!!



Well, the website is at least loading now, so I expect that we will be able to send & receive work again soon!

Statistics still aren't updated, but there is no shock there


----------



## Norton (Jul 9, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Well, the website is at least loading now, so I expect that we will be able to send & receive work again soon!
> 
> Statistics still aren't updated, but there is no shock there



   Yesterday's totals are updated by user, not sure on the stats by Team or the challenge stats. Site was down for 12 hrs so we may not have the usual am update today.

   My rigs are reporting/have reported but the i7-920 rig ran out of work and it hasn't received anything yet.... my fault I guess, was adjusting the workload cache downward/running the rig out of work so I wouldn't lose too much when I started moving some stuff around a few weeks from now


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 9, 2013)

Norton said:


> Yesterday's totals are updated by user, not sure on the stats by Team or the challenge stats. Site was down for 12 hrs so we may not have the usual am update today.
> 
> My rigs are reporting/have reported but the i7-920 rig ran out of work and it hasn't received anything yet.... my fault I guess, was adjusting the workload cache downward/running the rig out of work so I wouldn't lose too much when I started moving some stuff around a few weeks from now



It's running the statistics update right now, so I'm optimistic that something will work out.

Sorry you ran out of work--I'm getting new work right now, so hopefully you will too


----------



## yotano211 (Jul 9, 2013)

I guess its good for me that I load up on 10 days worth of work units on my main crunching laptop. Or is that bad.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 9, 2013)

10 days is quite of an overkill. 3 should suffice. 5 at most.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 9, 2013)

Vinska said:


> 10 days is quite of an overkill. 3 should suffice. 5 at most.



I have my systems to buffer either three or four days of work; that's enough to keep them going through all but the longest outages, and little enough that I can still finish the buffer on short notice if required.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 9, 2013)

Meanwhile, I've got 1.5 days. Never came close to running out on any network / WCG problems.


----------



## Norton (Jul 10, 2013)

FreeDC is runnning late on the final update- will need to today/yesterday's post into tomorrow and do it as a combined post.


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 10, 2013)

Norton said:


> *Norton* is runnning late on the final update- will need to today/yesterday's post into tomorrow and do it as a combined post.



Fixed. 
We are going to have to start docking you pay there buddy. 

Just kidding brother.


----------



## t_ski (Jul 10, 2013)

yotano211 said:


> I guess its good for me that I load up on 10 days worth of work units on my main crunching laptop. Or is that bad.



When HCC was nearing the end, I started expanding my buffer.  I got to a point where a lot of WU's missed their deadline and got sent back into the queue.  As long as you aren't missing deadlines, it should be OK.


----------



## yotano211 (Jul 10, 2013)

t_ski said:


> When HCC was nearing the end, I started expanding my buffer.  I got to a point where a lot of WU's missed their deadline and got sent back into the queue.  As long as you aren't missing deadlines, it should be OK.



That laptop that has the 10 days buffer is on 24/7 for the past 1 year, 1 year without shut down. Its also is my ebay selling laptop. It actually only misses about 1 day on the deadlines.


----------



## Norton (Jul 11, 2013)

*Time for 3 days of Pie.....!* 
*July 8th thru 10th, 2013*





*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*All Caught Up.... Finally!!!....* 






*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Jul 11, 2013)

Awesome work on the pies Norton!  
Good work everyone, some exceptional numbers there


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jul 11, 2013)

Is that the new quad-core pie?


----------



## xvi (Jul 11, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> Is that the new quad-core pie?



It's not native quad-core pie. It looks like he just took four pies and glued them together on one image. AMD will release a native quad-core pie soon.


----------



## Norton (Jul 11, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> Is that the new quad-core pie?



 

Well... seeing that the lower RH hand Pie is dependent on the other 3, I guess this would be a Pie _module_


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 11, 2013)

Cool job! 

Good job on your cherry pie Mindweaver!


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 11, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> Is that the new quad-core pie?





Norton said:


> Well... seeing that the lower RH hand Pie is dependent on the other 3, I guess this would be a Pie _module_



  Unlocked dual core


----------



## Norton (Jul 13, 2013)

*Moar Multi-core Pie.....!* 
*July 11th thru 12th, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Milky Way... Nice!!!....* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Nordic (Jul 13, 2013)

Multicore pie is hard to read. Points went up. Turned on the phenom rig again, forgot I turned it off.


----------



## Norton (Jul 15, 2013)

*Time for Multi-core Pie.....!* 
*July 13th thru 114th, 2013*





* Does the multi-day graph look a little better?
*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Nice Fountain in Moscow!!!....* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Nordic (Jul 15, 2013)

Ooh, I like the bar graph.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 15, 2013)

I am starting to miss the taste of pie...


----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 15, 2013)

The bar graph is so much easier to read than those pie charts.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 15, 2013)

Yeah, what Chevalr1c said.


----------



## Norton (Jul 15, 2013)

I'll mess around with it some more then and see what I can do 

Would still need to tie it back to a pie somehow- thinking possibly a smaller Pie w/o labels and a bar graph containing all of the necessary info.

Thoughts?


----------



## Norton (Jul 16, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*July 15th, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*They're Baaack!!!....* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 16, 2013)

Me lub twinkie


----------



## Norton (Jul 16, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Me lub twinkie



Saw cupcakes in the store this am too


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 16, 2013)

We have these:






They never get old.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 16, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> We have these:
> 
> http://img191.imageshack.us/img191/1695/hup2.png
> 
> They never get old.



Damn now I have to go to the store. Thanks man.


----------



## Nordic (Jul 16, 2013)

@stinger608, SO CLOSE! 



TRWOV said:


> We have these:
> 
> http://img191.imageshack.us/img191/1695/hup2.png
> 
> They never get old.


I wish we had those. I don't like twinkies much but those look better. I also find it funny that my spell checker flags the word "twinkies" because it is not capitalized.


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 16, 2013)

It seems that you indeed have them, although only the strawberry flavor:

http://www.marinelausa.com/



I don't know how far up north does Bimbo distribute but Texas, New Mexico and California are a safe bet. There's even an store locator in Bimbo USA's site.

http://www.bimbobakeriesusa.com/


----------



## Nordic (Jul 16, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> It seems that you indeed have them, although only the strawberry flavor:
> 
> http://www.marinelausa.com/
> 
> ...



I am too far north. I checked. NOOO!


----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 16, 2013)

Norton said:


> I'll mess around with it some more then and see what I can do
> 
> Would still need to tie it back to a pie somehow- thinking possibly a smaller Pie w/o labels and a bar graph containing all of the necessary info.
> 
> Thoughts?



A flat pie, instead of using an angle would be helping a lot (if possible, because it seems you take them from Free-DC). The labels best remain.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 16, 2013)

Good job Justin!  And thanks for working on the pie Norton!


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 16, 2013)

james888 said:


> @stinger608, SO CLOSE!




I actually got a sliver of pie.......First time in a long time.


----------



## xvi (Jul 16, 2013)

Looks like everyone's having an increase in points? 8k seems to be where I was before, but I think I still have a rig or two still spooling up.


----------



## Nordic (Jul 16, 2013)

xvi said:


> Looks like everyone's having an increase in points? 8k seems to be where I was before, but I think I still have a rig or two still spooling up.



You too? I went am getting more than I expect and I don't even have 1 rig running.


----------



## Norton (Jul 17, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*July 16th, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Kittys like!!!....* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## t_ski (Jul 17, 2013)

Must do something about this... :shadedshu


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 17, 2013)

About what? Being awesome?


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 17, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Must do something about this... :shadedshu



Well, I give you a month tops to do something about it.  In a month, I'll be back at school, and you know what that means 

2700k will be going 24/7, the 3930k will be going 24/7, 3770k & 2600k 24/7, I'll bring the AMD 4P online, and I may have to pick up a FX8 or two


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jul 17, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Well, I give you a month tops to do something about it.  In a month, I'll be back at school, and you know what that means
> 
> 2700k will be going 24/7, the 3930k will be going 24/7, 3770k & 2600k 24/7, I'll bring the AMD 4P online, and I may have to pick up a FX8 or two



Are you going to have a stack of HP slimlines again or are those gone for good?


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 17, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> Are you going to have a stack of HP slimlines again or are those gone for good?



Currently I have a stack of half a dozen or so HP i3s at home that run part-time.  They are the main sales systems that I have; if I'm lucky I'll sell them all before I go back to school.  If not, who knows?  I'd rather have fewer systems, but they're small and stack nicely, so I may keep them running.  Should be 12k PPD


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 17, 2013)

Jeez I don't know how I can go from 10th one day to 17th the next??????


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 17, 2013)

stinger608 said:


> Jeez I don't know how I can go from 10th one day to 17th the next??????



You got loose coming out the hole. You got a good launch today.


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 17, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> You got loose coming out the hole. You got a good launch today.



 no I got loose coming out of turn 2


----------



## Norton (Jul 18, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*July 17th, 2013*





*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*To help beat the heat!!!....* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 18, 2013)

slowly creeping up again. That X4 620 overclock is paying off


----------



## janeparker (Jul 18, 2013)

4 years and still I got pie today....... Amazing


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 18, 2013)

@stinger608 

Hey buddy, I think another round of wedge and a small trackbar adjustment and you will be top 10 for sure.  Also take about a half pound out of the right rear.


Me myself, I am calling out the 5th spot.


----------



## t_ski (Jul 18, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> About what? Being awesome?



About Kai kicking my butt every day.  My Octo-army has a new recruit!


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 18, 2013)

t_ski said:


> About Kai kicking my butt every day.  My Octo-army has a new recruit!



Not _every_ day.  You and Jstn7477 keep me on my toes


----------



## Norton (Jul 19, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*July 18th, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Some activity near Endor!!!....* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jul 20, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*July 19th, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Have a lolcat!!!....* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 20, 2013)

Great work team


----------



## manofthem (Jul 20, 2013)

I hate being below the 20 spot. Good job HammerOn, you got me by 1 pt 
And good work all


----------



## xvi (Jul 20, 2013)

Huzzah! Two rigs down and still in the top 30!

Need to boot to Linux and report some WUs.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 20, 2013)

See T, you do put up a sizeable challenge--I'm not always #1


----------



## Norton (Jul 21, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*July 20th, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*One Moar lolcat!!!....* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Nordic (Jul 21, 2013)

Ooh, number 9 pie. Rare for me. Highest pie I have had since I first got my 7930's during the gpu wu's.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 21, 2013)

Great work guys


----------



## t_ski (Jul 21, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> See T, you do put up a sizeable challenge--I'm not always #1



Then how come it feels like the WCG version of pity sex?  I thin you turned off a rig or something... :shadedshu


----------



## HammerON (Jul 21, 2013)

So here is what my i7 4770K @ 4.4GHz rig is producing:


----------



## Norton (Jul 21, 2013)

HammerON said:


> So here is what my i7 4770K @ 4.4GHz rig is producing:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130721/Capture085.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130721/Capture083.jpg



That's about 10% faster than my 8350 at the same clocks.  My power usage is probably 20-30% more though 


*will add a pic of those specs from mine when I get back from work later today.

*** EDIT- here's mine:


Spoiler:  FX-8350 FreeDC@4.4Ghz


----------



## Norton (Jul 22, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*July 21st, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Just Chillin' Out!!!....* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Nordic (Jul 22, 2013)

Nice. Held the 9 pie spot.



Norton said:


> That's about 10% faster than my 8350 at the same clocks.  My power usage is probably 20-30% more though
> 
> 
> *will add a pic of those specs from mine when I get back from work later today.
> ...



But the 8350 is half the cost...


----------



## Norton (Jul 22, 2013)

james888 said:


> Nice. Held the 9 pie spot.
> 
> 
> 
> But the 8350 is half the cost...



True but the 4770k likely uses half the power.

I was just comparing clock for clock WCG output.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 22, 2013)

Don't know how I managed that with the 3930k broken, but there we are.  Good job guys!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 22, 2013)

james888 said:


> Nice. Held the 9 pie spot.



We'll see how long that lasts.


----------



## Norton (Jul 23, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*July 22nd, 2013*





*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Great Wallpaper Week (Day 1)!!!....* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 23, 2013)

Great work guys


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 23, 2013)

Well, my laptop just dumped three days of work today--it certainly seems like that worked out nicely


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jul 23, 2013)

My ASUS Nexus 7 (Tegra T30L) is kicking ass with 300 PPD average and peak days in the low-mid 400s. It's doing better than my yet to be retired Dimension 8300 with a P4 HT 3GHz (this machine will not die) that consumes at least 15x the power of the tablet. I can't wait to see next year's ARM SoCs as this "old" Tegra 3 is doing quite amazing.

The host page for it: http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=host&proj=bwcg&hostid=2413275


----------



## Nordic (Jul 23, 2013)

What goes up must come down


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 23, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> My ASUS Nexus 7 (Tegra T30L) is kicking ass with 300 PPD average and peak days in the low-mid 400s. It's doing better than my yet to be retired Dimension 8300 with a P4 HT 3GHz (this machine will not die) that consumes at least 15x the power of the tablet. I can't wait to see next year's ARM SoCs as this "old" Tegra 3 is doing quite amazing.
> 
> The host page for it: http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=host&proj=bwcg&hostid=2413275



wow, that's half as good as my X4 620 at stock settings.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jul 23, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> wow, that's half as good as my X4 620 at stock settings.



Yeah, I'm surprised as well. On the other hand, my Cortex A8 (Allwinner A10 Chinese tablet) pretty much does nothing, so I'm glad I bought a nice tablet this time and not another junk tablet. Only bad thing is I want to leave my tablet at home now 24/7 to crunch instead of actually using it.


----------



## yotano211 (Jul 23, 2013)

Norton said:


> That's about 10% faster than my 8350 at the same clocks.  My power usage is probably 20-30% more though
> 
> 
> *will add a pic of those specs from mine when I get back from work later today.
> ...



How did you get to show those stats. Or where did you get them from.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 23, 2013)

yotano211 said:


> How did you get to show those stats. Or where did you get them from.



Off of freedc. Just click on the host after viewing user page.

On this page click on user's name. When next page opens, then scroll down and you will see the host's points chart thingy. Click on blue ID number for host to bring up the page Norton showed.





And Diamus ya blocked me from my ice pie today. Great work man.  I am gunning for a top 5 spot now so watch out up there I am cranking up my rigs and will have another going soon.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 23, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Off of freedc. Just click on the host after viewing user page.



mhm! Yet for some reason, of all the users I checked over the last few months, 2/3 of them did not have their hosts listed, for some reason. Thus, no guarantee to see anything useful


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 23, 2013)

You have to enable hosts in your WCG profile.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 23, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> You have to enable hosts in your WCG profile.



Eh? I haven't enabled anything, yet it shows mine.


----------



## Norton (Jul 23, 2013)

Vinska said:


> Eh? I haven't enabled anything, yet it shows mine.



The user has to enable the setting on their WCG account otherwise their systems are not shown on FreeDC/BOINCStats, etc.... not everyone does this

You must have checked off the setting on your account when you set it up


----------



## Norton (Jul 24, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*July 23rd, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Great Wallpaper Week (Day 2)!!!....* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Jul 24, 2013)

Good work everyone, nice to see some challenge there in the top 3!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 24, 2013)

Great work team.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 24, 2013)

Sure don't know how I managed that.  Good work all!


----------



## Norton (Jul 25, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*July 24th, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Great Wallpaper Week (Day 3)!!!....* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Nordic (Jul 25, 2013)

I figured out which rig was down. I forgot to restart boinc after gaming on my 2500k machine. I know its my fastest cpu in the line up but I am still surprised how big a dent it made being out for about 36 hours.


----------



## manofthem (Jul 25, 2013)

james888 said:


> I figured out which rig was down. *I forgot to restart boinc after gaming on my 2500k machine.* I know its my fastest cpu in the line up but I am still surprised how big a dent it made being out for about 36 hours.



I can't tell you how many times that has happened to me. 
Nice work everyone!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 25, 2013)

I too had a rig down, but I don't know why it was down. Boinc closed for no reason. Also there was no restart or anything on the rig.


----------



## Norton (Jul 25, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I too had a rig down, but I don't know why it was down. Boinc closed for no reason. Also there was no restart or anything on the rig.



Hope it's OK.

   I had all of my remote rigs go down after the storms we had Tuesday night (the 1045T's and the FX-8150) and didn't get to them to restart them until yesterday afternoon 

   Also, found the w/c'd 8350 rig had locked up yesterday afternoon 

Everything is running OK now but it looks I lost 5k ppd or so for the last two days :shadedshu


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 25, 2013)

I keep getting #11, aka almost-pie for days now. And I can feel strong effects of withdrawal now


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 25, 2013)

Not sure as to what is going on with mine. Numbers seem down again today on it. 




Software issue. it's going to a long few days sorting things out.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 26, 2013)

Vinska said:


> I keep getting #11, aka almost-pie for days now. And I can feel strong effects of withdrawal now



Well, let me know if the withdrawal gets too bad--I can help you out for a bit


----------



## Norton (Jul 26, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*July 25th, 2013*





*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Great Wallpaper Week (Day 4)!!!....* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## t_ski (Jul 26, 2013)

Norton said:


> Everything is running OK now but it looks I lost 5k ppd or so for the last two days :shadedshu


I'm almost down to half my output.  I'd love to settle for 5K at the moment


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 26, 2013)

t_ski said:


> I'm almost down to half my output.  I'd love to settle for 5K at the moment



I am in the same boat T. 3 out of my 5 rigs are have issues.


----------



## t_ski (Jul 26, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I am in the same boat T. 3 out of my 5 rigs are have issues.



Just reading them in the other thread.  Yours like some kind of stability issue, where mine is just waiting for the damn servers to catch up while the CEP2 WU's spool up.    The first one that was down in numbers is finally coming back up, but I have at least 2, if not 3, rigs that are down in numbers: one of them only put out 666 points instead of the 6k+ it should be putting out.  The good news on this is that I previously only had a bronze in CEP2, and now I am about 24 hours away from my ruby 

I hope you get yours figured out though


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 26, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Just reading them in the other thread.  Yours like some kind of stability issue, where mine is just waiting for the damn servers to catch up while the CEP2 WU's spool up.    The first one that was down in numbers is finally coming back up, but I have at least 2, if not 3, rigs that are down in numbers: one of them only put out 666 points instead of the 6k+ it should be putting out.  The good news on this is that I previously only had a bronze in CEP2, and now I am about 24 hours away from my ruby
> 
> I hope you get yours figured out though



There is something goofy going on with the newest version of Boinc and my systems. I reverted them back to a older version.


----------



## Norton (Jul 26, 2013)

t_ski said:


> The good news on this is that I previously only had a bronze in CEP2, and now I am about 24 hours away from my ruby



I'll see you on the badges thread then. I'm in the same range for my Sapphire badge for CEP2 -


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Ah! So close! *clenches fist*
*sigh* Maybe I'll get lucky soon...




[Ion] said:


> Well, let me know if the withdrawal gets too bad--I can help you out for a bit



Thanks for the tempting offer, but I'll pass in advance. It won't be the same and won't feel right unless I do it myself.
I just need to get some good thermal paste so I could overclock my second FX-8320. That should land me some pie. Too bad my supplier won't be out of vacation for another two weeks.


----------



## Nordic (Jul 26, 2013)

My ppd is going to drop. Computers will be off while I move.


----------



## Norton (Jul 27, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*July 26th, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Great Wallpaper Week (Day 5)!!!....* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 27, 2013)

Congrats on your pie gentlemen--but watch out, I'm coming for you


----------



## Norton (Jul 28, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*July 27th, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Poor Snuffy....* 
* from a gag commercial/promo for Discovery Channel's Shark Week




Snuffy The Seal - Funniest commercial of 2013 - Yo...

*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 28, 2013)

Cool!!! Got a 14mil milestone and a sliver of pie!!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 28, 2013)

stinger608 said:


> Cool!!! Got a 14mil milestone and a sliver of pie!!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 28, 2013)

Whoohoo! Sweed Lady Luck Smiles - got some pie today!


----------



## VulkanBros (Jul 28, 2013)

Hmmm....first time I see this pie thing......interesting 

I guess I got some pie


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 29, 2013)

stinger608 said:


> Cool!!! Got a 14mil milestone and a sliver of pie!!



A great day all around! 

Good job on the pie Justin!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 29, 2013)

*Time For Pie!"* 
*July 28th, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today











*Shark week hit of the Day*






*Congrats To All Of Our Crunchers!!*


----------



## Norton (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks for getting today's post for me Bud! -

Great job everyone!


----------



## manofthem (Jul 29, 2013)

Speaking of sharks, last night I watched Sharknado on SyFy with my wife and little girl, and we had a great/terrible time. The movie was atrocious, everything was just terrible (so bad that it was almost good) , but we had a nice time together enjoying it with some pizza 

My ppd would be higher but I've been playing a lot of FC3, courtesy of theonedub!  The game has turned out to be a lot of fun, so much better than FC2.


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 29, 2013)

manofthem said:


> My ppd wold be higher but I've been playing a lot of FC3,courtesy of theonedub! The games has turned out to be a lot of fun, so much better than FC2.



Haven't played FC3 but about 10 minutes. Looks like it would be a lot of fun. Will have to get into it. 

Oh yea I left ya a message on Steam regarding playing a game bro.


----------



## manofthem (Jul 29, 2013)

stinger608 said:


> Haven't played FC3 but about 10 minutes. Looks like it would be a lot of fun. Will have to get into it.
> 
> Oh yea I left ya a message on Steam regarding playing a game bro.



Thanks, I'll check it out tomorrow. I haven't been on Steam much last few days, as FC3 is on uPlay. But when you get a chance, get into it. I didn't really care much in the beginning, just thought it was a lot like FC2, but as I got more into it, I realized that it blows 2 away completely, much more enjoyable!


----------



## Norton (Jul 29, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Speaking of sharks, last night I watched Sharknado on SyFy with my wife and little girl, and we had a great/terrible time. The movie was atrocious, everything was just terrible (so bad that it was almost good) , but we had a nice time together enjoying it with some pizza
> 
> My ppd wold be higher but I've been playing a lot of FC3,courtesy of theonedub!  The games has turned out to be a lot of fun, so much better than FC2.



   Sounds like a good time!  Took my son out to a concert (Beach Boys). The trip back sucked due to road construction but he enjoyed the concert, which is the important part. 

   My favorite "bad" movie is commando  and I will eventually catch Sharknado to celebrate how bad it is


----------



## manofthem (Jul 29, 2013)

Norton said:


> Sounds like a good time!  Took my son out to a concert (Beach Boys). The trip back sucked due to road construction but he enjoyed the concert, which is the important part.
> 
> My favorite "bad" movie is commando  and I will eventually catch Sharknado to celebrate how bad it is



Glad you had a good time with your boy, those are the things that really count!  

Commando is a Golden Globe winner compared to Sharknado, no comparison at all. Sharknado is so bad that the Regal movie theater by my house is going to be doing a one time showing Aug 2nd, due to its horribleness. Thats epic badness


----------



## Norton (Jul 30, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*July 29th, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Shark Week continues....* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Jul 30, 2013)

More Sharknado!!!










Good work everyone!!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 30, 2013)

Woohoo~! Pie two days in a row!
Feels even better as me mum baked me a plum pie last night so I am eating both e-pie AND real pie! 
*OM NOM NOM NOM*


----------



## manofthem (Jul 30, 2013)

Vinska said:


> Woohoo~! Pie two days in a row!
> Feels even better as me mum baked me a plum pie last night so I am eating both e-pie AND real pie!
> *OM NOM NOM NOM*



Good work!


----------



## Norton (Jul 31, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*July 30th, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Pool Shark....* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Jul 31, 2013)

That's a cute pic! 

Hey Norton, when are we going to get some more Hot Coffee again?


----------



## Norton (Jul 31, 2013)

manofthem said:


> That's a cute pic!
> 
> Hey Norton, when are we going to get some more Hot Coffee again?



How about trying this- You make the pick, send it to me via PM, and I'll do the post. 

Deal? 

Offer is open to any Team member


----------



## manofthem (Jul 31, 2013)

Norton said:


> How about trying this- You make the pick, send it to me via PM, and I'll do the post.
> 
> Deal?
> 
> Offer is open to any Team member



Sounds super awesome, thanks!


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 31, 2013)

Monday is supposed to be my good day (laptop dumps 3 days of work)--I don't know how I swung that


----------



## Nordic (Jul 31, 2013)

Norton said:


> How about trying this- You make the pick, send it to me via PM, and I'll do the post.
> 
> Deal?
> 
> Offer is open to any Team member



Pm sent


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## VulkanBros (Jul 31, 2013)

Someone is pissed .... get the cat its coffee  -  NOW  



ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-UKZXrj5Pn...8wc4eg&usg=AFQjCNH-6cqaNYPkqaND3wGblINrCyOAVg


----------



## xvi (Jul 31, 2013)

Not that I don't appreciate two big, hot, bold... erm.. cups of coffee in the morning, but I seem to recall there being an issue with a similar thread a while back (year or two?) that involved moderator action.

If we can swing it, spoilers please? At least until I stop the habit of checking pie at work.


----------



## manofthem (Jul 31, 2013)

xvi said:


> Not that I don't appreciate two big, hot, bold... erm.. cups of coffee in the morning, but I seem to recall there being an issue with a similar thread a while back (year or two?) that involved moderator action.
> 
> If we can swing it, spoilers please? At least until I stop the habit of checking pie at work.



I remember that    but it merely requested to have coffee put in spoiler tags, which is more than reasonable, in case of the kiddies 

Lol, I suppose it would be difficult to explain at work that you're really checking your progress in your contributed efforts of distributed computing to help further scientific and medical research while looking at 2 big juicy cups of coffee


----------



## Norton (Jul 31, 2013)

xvi said:


> Not that I don't appreciate two big, hot, bold... erm.. cups of coffee in the morning, but I seem to recall there being an issue with a similar thread a while back (year or two?) that involved moderator action.
> 
> If we can swing it, spoilers please? At least until I stop the habit of checking pie at work.



Coffey time and Coffey Breaks are new and improved and are/will be contained within spoilers.... and yes at the request of moderators, etc...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 31, 2013)

Just wanted to pop in and tell everyone I am glad to get to see these pies getting taken for TPU. You guys are a great team!


----------



## Norton (Aug 1, 2013)

*Hey Team!!!*

*Want to contribute your pic to the Pie post?*

Drop me a PM with the pic and/or a link to it and I'll use it on the post and give you a - next to your name for your contribution. 

*General guidelines:*
- try to limit the size to 1600x1200/1920x1080 or so maximum (I can add a link to a higher resolution version if you provide me with one)
- no preference to subject so feel free to show something different
- NSFW pics will be spoilered/NSFTPU pics will not be posted
- A few words regarding your choice of pic are welcome but not required.

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Norton (Aug 1, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*July 31st, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Hmmm spoiler tags???....* 


Spoiler:  Returning by request








Want more?.... send in your suggestions/pics via PM



*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Aug 1, 2013)

Mmmmm, sure tastes good...... the pie that is  
Great work team and nice work Norton


----------



## VulkanBros (Aug 1, 2013)

How did that happen? Are we crunching with GPU´s again?? 

ahhh instead of running with 230 volts I have attached them to the 400 volts outlet......


----------



## Norton (Aug 1, 2013)

VulkanBros said:


> How did that happen? Are we crunching with GPU´s again??
> 
> ahhh instead of running with 230 volts I have attached them to the 400 volts outlet......



Could be that pile of rigs you have been spooling up recently 

Congrats on Cherry Pie!!!


----------



## Norton (Aug 2, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*August 1st, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Try another???....* 
* stinger608 submitted a fine pic but am considering if it's NSFTPU atm...


Spoiler:  Returning by request 02








Want more?.... send in your suggestions/pics via PM



*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm not even in the top 30.  What's going on?  I can't even load FreeDC to see what happened today 

 stinger has some good tastes


----------



## Norton (Aug 2, 2013)

manofthem said:


> I'm not even in the top 30.  What's going on?  I can't even load FreeDC to see what happened today
> 
> stinger has some good tastes



Not sure on your ppd but I think our output may see an impact from the new AMD driver that just came out. 

That was my pick, stinger's is MUCH hotter. I'm going to run it by a mod to make sure I can post it


----------



## manofthem (Aug 2, 2013)

Norton said:


> Not sure on your ppd but I think our output may see an impact from the new AMD driver that just came out.
> 
> That was my pick, stinger's is MUCH hotter. I'm going to run it by a mod to make sure I can post it



Ah, I see.....  Sounds saucy   Looks good regardless 

Well, I did get some gaming in today, but still my rig has been crunching and my 2nd has been on a bit to day too, so I'm not sure what's going on with reporting such low numbers.  Oh well, tomorrow will be different hopefully


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 2, 2013)

Norton said:


> I'm going to run it by a mod to make sure I can post it



 Yea I wondered about that.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 2, 2013)

Wow, great job Vulkan!  New rigs?


----------



## VulkanBros (Aug 2, 2013)

Norton said:


> Could be that pile of rigs you have been spooling up recently
> 
> Congrats on Cherry Pie!!!




Thanks - and no......WCG says 75 device installations - that is not true.

Currently i am running with 8 PC´s with Core i5-3470 and one PC with FX-8150 CPU....

But I am facing unemployment by the end of the month . . so i will prob. have to shot
the Intel PC´s down and sell them 

But i hope i can keep the FX-8150 - and still contribute to this community


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 2, 2013)

VulkanBros said:


> Thanks - and no......WCG says 75 device installations - that is not true.
> 
> Currently i am running with 8 PC´s with Core i5-3470 and one PC with FX-8150 CPU....
> 
> ...



Where'd you get all of those i5s?!


----------



## VulkanBros (Aug 2, 2013)

I bought them cheap from a buddy of mine
when he's small car sparepart firm went down. 
380 $ each......


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 2, 2013)

VulkanBros said:


> I bought them cheap from a buddy of mine
> when he's small car sparepart firm went down.
> 380 $ each......



Well, I'm sorry to hear that his company went down, but that's quite a good price!


----------



## xvi (Aug 2, 2013)

Norton said:


> *Hmmm spoiler tags???....*
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Returning by request
> ...


At work. MUST. NOT. CLICK.


----------



## Norton (Aug 2, 2013)

xvi said:


> At work. MUST. NOT. CLICK.
> http://i1.kym-cdn.com/entries/icons/original/000/002/276/fap.jpg



-

FYI- expect to see stinger608's contribution this evening.... click with caution!


----------



## Norton (Aug 3, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*August 2nd, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Something HOT courtesy of stinger608!!!....* 


Spoiler:  Click to view






Spoiler:  Are you sure?






Spoiler:  Think about it






Spoiler:  OK here it is XD




















*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Aug 3, 2013)

I clicked.  
Yes, I'm sure! 
I did think about it!! 
Just give it to me. 
 

Good job stinger and Norton! 
Yesterday I wasn't even in top 30, today it's 15, i can live with that

Awesome work Vulcan, beautiful!


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 3, 2013)

Damn Vulkan, you're giving us a serious run for it! 

Just you wait--I'm not done until I've beat you


----------



## manofthem (Aug 3, 2013)

@t_ski: by the way, I felt this was appropriate, since you're holding the #2 spot!


Spoiler: This is for you, T










I've been jamming out with the boys (my dad, his buddy, and my cousin-n-law) tonight with some of that on the rocks and lime, did me just right!


----------



## VulkanBros (Aug 3, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Damn Vulkan, you're giving us a serious run for it!
> 
> Just you wait--I'm not done until I've beat you



I sure hope so - more points for the team


----------



## manofthem (Aug 3, 2013)

VulkanBros said:


> I sure hope so - more points for the team



You're leading in ppd and you have Quint as your avatar =   
(he is going to be my next avatar )


----------



## VulkanBros (Aug 3, 2013)

manofthem said:


> You're leading in ppd and you have Quint as your avatar =
> (he is going to be my next avatar )



It was You who startet with Hooper  - if my memory is right - and yeah I maybe have most ppd right now - that will change - I know You guys - You are fighters


----------



## Norton (Aug 3, 2013)

My spot on the Pie may be up for grabs today... I shut one rig down at home, another is showing lower output than normal, and one of my remote rigs is acting up and I can't get to it until Monday at the earliest  

   I do have two other remote rigs that will report two days of work each tomorrow.... *IF* they are behaving.

   Was running well for so long that this crap was bound to happen all at once


----------



## manofthem (Aug 3, 2013)

Norton said:


> My spot on the Pie may be up for grabs today... I shut one rig down at home, another is showing lower output than normal, and one of my remote rigs is acting up and I can't get to it until Monday at the earliest
> 
> I do have two other remote rigs that will report two days of work each tomorrow.... *IF* they are behaving.
> 
> Was running well for so long that this crap was bound to happen all at once



It's always a sadness to hear about the problems and issues that plague the team, but on the flippity-flip, is always good to see a change in the pie once in a while. But still, you're heartily rocking the charts


----------



## Norton (Aug 3, 2013)

manofthem said:


> It's always a sadness to hear about the problems and issues that plague the team, but on the flippity-flip, is always good to see a change in the pie once in a while. But still, you're heartily rocking the charts



  I hear ya, and some temporary trouble with a few rigs is a minor thing compared to some other things going on... 

  I'll be back up to full output sooner rather than later and with a bit extra coming soon with my new build later this month


----------



## yotano211 (Aug 3, 2013)

Norton said:


> *
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Click to view
> ...


*

I wonder what is her name?*


----------



## librin.so.1 (Aug 3, 2013)

yotano211 said:


> I wonder what is her name?



RIS magic says this gurrrl's name is "Astrud A". *shrug*


----------



## Norton (Aug 4, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*August 3rd, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Moar Hotness???....* 


Spoiler:  Straight to it this time.... promise








Want more?.... send in your suggestions/pics via PM



*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Aug 4, 2013)

Wow Vulkan, your numbers are starting to remind me of GPU WU numbers   Nice work! 
In fact, all are doing well, great work team! 
And of course, loving the more hotness!!!


----------



## TRWOV (Aug 4, 2013)

50K? What the Hulk?






HulkanBros, milestone smasher


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 4, 2013)

, that's amazing!


----------



## Norton (Aug 4, 2013)

In the often used words of *Buck Nasty*:

*I'll be coming for that Cherry Pie... prepare yourselves!* 

I expect that Tuesday to be a very competitive day


----------



## manofthem (Aug 4, 2013)

Norton said:


> In the often used words of *Buck Nasty*:
> 
> *I'll be coming for that Cherry Pie... prepare yourselves!*
> 
> I expect that Tuesday to be a very competitive day



Do what you're saying is we should all hold our uploads til Tuesday so we can have a nice fight for pie? 

I'll be out of pie for a while unfortunately. Sucks to be so limited.


----------



## Norton (Aug 4, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Do what you're saying is we should all hold our uploads til Tuesday so we can have a nice fight for pie?
> 
> I'll be out of pie for a while unfortunately. Sucks to be so limited.



May not help 

- I have something big spooling up
- 2 rigs that will report two days work on Tuesday
- should have my remote rig, that's currently down, back up and running tomorrow


----------



## manofthem (Aug 5, 2013)

I don't know what happened.... I just came on my PC for the first time today, and BOINC wasn't running at all.  I don't remember shutting it off at any time, and it's set to begin on startup so if it had rebooted, it would have started again.  

Anyway, my ppd is way way down yet again, but that's attributing to it quite a bit


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 5, 2013)

manofthem said:


> I just came on my PC for the first time today, and BOINC wasn't running at all.



 I logged in and shut it down so I could go ahead of ya in PPD's 

J/K Matt, that is kind of odd indeed.


----------



## manofthem (Aug 5, 2013)

stinger608 said:


> I logged in and shut it down so I could go ahead of ya in PPD's
> 
> J/K Matt, that is kind of odd indeed.



I KNOW IT WAS YOU DANO!


----------



## Norton (Aug 5, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*August 4th, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*No Hot stuff, just relaxing !!!....* 






*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 5, 2013)

manofthem said:


> I don't know what happened.... I just came on my PC for the first time today, and BOINC wasn't running at all.  I don't remember shutting it off at any time, and it's set to begin on startup so if it had rebooted, it would have started again.
> 
> Anyway, my ppd is way way down yet again, but that's attributing to it quite a bit


I had the same thing happen to three of my rigs. I couldn't find the problem in the short time I fooled around with it. I ended up reverting back to an older client. Problem went away. My rigs would run for various lengths of time then next thing I know the client would just shut down.


----------



## manofthem (Aug 5, 2013)

Good job team members!  Plus a nice little battle between VulkanBros and [Ion]; I'm lovin' it!


----------



## Norton (Aug 5, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I had the same thing happen to three of my rigs. I couldn't find the problem in the short time I fooled around with it. I ended up reverting back to an older client. Problem went away. My rigs would run for various lengths of time then next thing I know the client would just shut down.



Hooray for software upgrades!!! -

Glad I kept a copy of BOINC Manager 7.0.42


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 5, 2013)

Awww yes.  It seems like the 3930k and the 2700k are doing a good job.  And with the FX8350 and the AMD 4P coming soon, I can see 60k PPD in my sights 

Very preliminary results have the FX8350 doing nearly 8k PPD running Linux Mint / SN2S.


----------



## VulkanBros (Aug 5, 2013)

Have to ramp things a little bit up - Ion is breathing down my neck


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 5, 2013)

VulkanBros said:


> Have to ramp things a little bit up - Ion is breathing down my neck



I intend to do more than just that 

If the situation demands, I still have the 16core AMD Opteron setup here--I would hate to ever run it again, but if I need that 5k PPD, well, all bets are off


----------



## VulkanBros (Aug 5, 2013)

Okay 

I have 3 of these babys ready to roll in if you move


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 5, 2013)

VulkanBros said:


> Okay
> 
> I have 3 of these babys ready to roll in if you move


Are these systems dual CPU?  Norton is switching my 36C setup to my account in about two days--and that has four eight-core CPUs at 2.33GHz.  I suppose that if they really are dual CPU vs you just having 3 6136s then I don't stand much of a chance... 

And I somehow get the idea that those are work systems and they wouldn't want you to crunch on them


----------



## xvi (Aug 5, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> And I somehow get the idea that those are work systems and they wouldn't want you to crunch on them



My work laptop makes an excellent cup warmer. How else am I supposed to peg the CPU at 100%?


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 5, 2013)

xvi said:


> My work laptop makes an excellent cup warmer. How else am I supposed to peg the CPU at 100%?



My Thinkpad and my Lenovo tablet both run very warm.  My work system, and i7-2600, does quite nicely--cool and quiet and nearly 5k PPD


----------



## TRWOV (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm going to have dinner today


----------



## Nordic (Aug 6, 2013)

I have had no internet for about a week since I just moved. I come back to see pie has changed, lots of nice pics, and Norton has maybe forgot to use my submitted picture. Its not as hot but is pretty.

Anyways, with internet my rigs will start crunching again.


----------



## Norton (Aug 6, 2013)

james888 said:


> I have had no internet for about a week since I just moved. I come back to see pie has changed, lots of nice pics, and Norton has maybe forgot to use my submitted picture. Its not as hot but is pretty.
> 
> Anyways, with internet my rigs will start crunching again.




Didn't forget at all:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2952291&postcount=7630

I sent it over to [Ion] since it was an awesome landscape pic- he posted it with his Daily Numbers post 

* My apologies on today yesterday's Pie post... I fell asleep early  Will get it caught up this afternoon....


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 6, 2013)

_Norton _
I steal the cherry pie, and you forget to post it 

jk


----------



## Norton (Aug 6, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> _Norton _
> I steal the cherry pie, and you forget to post it
> 
> jk



Didn't forget/fell asleep....I woke up about 1am with my fingers still on the keyboard  

I'll do a special Pie this evening


----------



## Nordic (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks Norton, I did not check there. Thanks Ion for posting.


----------



## Norton (Aug 7, 2013)

*Time for Pies.....!* 
*August 5th & 6th, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*I wonder what goes with 2 Pies!!!....* 


Spoiler:  click n see!



Twins of course!








*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## TRWOV (Aug 7, 2013)

Yes, pie!


----------



## VulkanBros (Aug 7, 2013)

Goodbye and thank you everyone in this wonderfull WCG community!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Aug 7, 2013)

VulkanBros said:


> Goodbye and thank you everyone in this wonderfull WCG community!



Goodbye? WTF, where you going?


----------



## TRWOV (Aug 7, 2013)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Goodbye? WTF, where you going?



http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2953073&postcount=7952


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 7, 2013)

VulkanBros said:


> Goodbye and thank you everyone in this wonderfull WCG community!



Goodbye?  I'm sorry, but that's entirely unacceptable!


----------



## Norton (Aug 7, 2013)

VulkanBros said:


> Goodbye and thank you everyone in this wonderfull WCG community!



Goodbye? 

Temporary setbacks, if that's what you're referring to, are no reason to stop hanging with the Team....


----------



## Norton (Aug 8, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*August 7th, 2013*





*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Some nice Sci-Fi wallpaper!!!....* 
* remember to post for a free game in manofthem's giveaway





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## librin.so.1 (Aug 8, 2013)

[Ion], Your score... Are You secretly getting some secret GPU work!?


----------



## manofthem (Aug 8, 2013)

First off, thanks for the wallpaper!!!!  Remember that team members get a double chance to win in the Alien giveaway.  

Second, big props to [Ion] on those super impressive numbers!!!! 

Third, sucks being all the way at the bottom


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 8, 2013)

Vinska said:


> [Ion], Your score... Are You secretly getting some secret GPU work!?



Well, I do have an inside contact at IBM....

Nah, it's just six i7s, five i3s, a fx8350 and the 32c Opty


----------



## t_ski (Aug 8, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Well, I do have an inside contact at IBM....
> 
> Nah, it's just *all the computers in the school's computer lab*



fixt


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 8, 2013)

t_ski said:


> fixt



Look at what I have running--that would be quite a motley and overpowered school lab.  I mean seriously, who puts a 3930k in a computer lab?


----------



## Nordic (Aug 8, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Look at what I have running--that would be quite a motley and overpowered school lab.  I mean seriously, who puts a 3930k in a computer lab?


My school has i5 ivy's in theirs. I am not sure which though. Probably one of the lower i5's.



manofthem said:


> Third, sucks being all the way at the bottom



At least your in the top 20. I am fighting my way back up. Got my 2500k going. Been lazy too get the phenom rig going. I think its time. Good work guys for making the top 20 kinda tough.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Aug 8, 2013)

If I could just harness all those over-three-dozen FX-4100, FX-4300 and FX-4350 CPUs I can access in my university...
...along With their discrete Radeon HD 7xxx series GPUs when GPU work becomes available...
*sigh*


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 8, 2013)

james888 said:


> My school has i5 ivy's in theirs. I am not sure which though. Probably one of the lower i5's.
> 
> 
> 
> At least your in the top 20. I am fighting my way back up. Got my 2500k going. Been lazy too get the phenom rig going. I think its time. Good work guys for making the top 20 kinda tough.


We have "regular" i7s, but none of the snazzy six-core ones.


Vinska said:


> If I could just harness all those over-three-dozen FX-4100, FX-4300 and FX-4350 CPUs I can access in my university...
> ...along With their discrete Radeon HD 7xxx series GPUs when GPU work becomes available...
> *sigh*


I know...my school has many labs filled with several dozen modern i7s...there are easily a hundred i7s, probably far more.


----------



## Norton (Aug 9, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*August 8th, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Hot Coffey Today!!!....* 


Spoiler:  Wallpaper size!











*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Aug 9, 2013)

Congrats to all team members! 
Ion is rocking, as always, but it's still good to see. 
Norton is in a handsome second closely followed by t_ski in third. 

I love to see the competition and camaraderie so closely woven together


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Aug 9, 2013)

i should be in top 20-30 soon, ive already returned  3200 points today (as of 12pm est) prolly should hit a 4 -5 k point average after ive consistently returned results for another week or so.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 9, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Congrats to all team members!
> Ion is rocking, as always, but it's still good to see.
> Norton is in a handsome second closely followed by t_ski in third.
> 
> I love to see the competition and camaraderie so closely woven together


Aw thanks 


AlienIsGOD said:


> i should be in top 20-30 soon, ive already returned  3200 points today (as of 12pm est) prolly should hit a 4 -5 k point average after ive consistently returned results for another week or so.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130809/Capture168.jpg



Good luck and well done!


----------



## Norton (Aug 10, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*August 9th, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Have a kitty!!!....* 






*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## TRWOV (Aug 10, 2013)

wow, close call Vinska.  Reminds me of this match:






73-71


----------



## manofthem (Aug 10, 2013)

Kitties, not koffee tonight 

I just realized that Mindweaver is way up there, well done 
Good work everyone 

My ppd is low yet again, but I think it's because I had some issues since last night.  i'm not sure what's going on but I think I had 2 bsods lately, so i need to try and figure that junk out.  Hopefully it's a passing thing


----------



## librin.so.1 (Aug 10, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> wow, close call Vinska.  Reminds me of this match:
> 
> http://img202.imageshack.us/img202/646/uc2l.jpg
> 
> 73-71



Indeed, a close call! But I would've toasted You if not for yet another nasty thunderstorm. Had to unplug all my network cables for about nine hours. I'm surprised I even managed to get pie this way, lol!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Aug 10, 2013)

nice, i put out enough points for 19th   i thought i was gonna be 21-30 but this is better


----------



## Norton (Aug 11, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*August 10th, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*For just because!!!....* 






*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Nordic (Aug 11, 2013)

Glad to see I am still spooling up. All I have going right now is my 2500k and 5800k. My phenom 965 was just turned on again today. I am impressed at how much the apu pruduces, it out does my phenom for less power.
http://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/host/list/0/0/829603/1

Pie here I come.


----------



## Norton (Aug 11, 2013)

james888 said:


> Glad to see I am still spooling up. All I have going right now is my 2500k and 5800k. My phenom 965 was just turned on again today. I am impressed at how much the apu pruduces, it out does my phenom for less power.
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/host/list/0/0/829603/1
> 
> Pie here I come.



Pretty nice results!


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 11, 2013)

83k?  What the?


----------



## librin.so.1 (Aug 11, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> 83k?  What the?



Don't act surprised, we all know You get those Super Secret GPU WUs...


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Aug 11, 2013)

nice 22nd


----------



## Norton (Aug 11, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> 83k?  What the?



Ain't it nice to see what 40 cores from AMD will do to your ppd?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 11, 2013)

Great numbers Ion.


----------



## Norton (Aug 12, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*August 11th, 2013*





*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Congrats to [Ion] for reaching #1 on our Team!!!....* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Aug 12, 2013)

im thinking after both my rigs even out, top 20 will be a daily occurence


----------



## t_ski (Aug 12, 2013)

Congrats Kai!


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks guys!  It's been a journey four years in the making and a real pleasure.  Now let's see if someone can come take it back from me


----------



## Norton (Aug 13, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*August 12th, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Meteor shower tonight!!!....* 
Don't forget to go outside and look up!





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## TRWOV (Aug 13, 2013)

cement again


----------



## Nordic (Aug 13, 2013)

Spool my cores spool! Aim for pie my cores, aim for it!

Edit: Well done my cores!!!!!! They did it.


----------



## Norton (Aug 14, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*August 13th, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










* I think #27 is a first timer! 
*Something different!!!....* 


Spoiler:  Something Hot to watch!



[yt]xI5NQ-0Ubfs[/yt]





Spoiler:  Something Funny to watch!


















*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Nordic (Aug 14, 2013)

Is it just me or are the pics/videos? visible?


----------



## Norton (Aug 14, 2013)

They seem fine here?

Here are the youtube links if you can't get them to work:

OutKast Featuring Sleepy Brown - The Way You Move ...


Jim Carrey Backround Guy at the White House - YouT...


----------



## Norton (Aug 15, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*August 14th, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*A Classic!!!....* 






*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Aug 15, 2013)

Great work pie eaters, beautiful to see


----------



## t_ski (Aug 16, 2013)

I got a bigger piece of pie tonight


----------



## Norton (Aug 16, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*August 15th, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Because  !!!....* 






*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Aug 17, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*August 16th, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*I see spoiler tags!!!....* 


Spoiler:  enjoy!



-









*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 17, 2013)

Great work team


----------



## Norton (Aug 18, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*August 17th, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*A little Lot Moar Hot!!!....* 


Spoiler:  Ready?



-







*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 18, 2013)

Congrats on the pie guys!  But you'd better watch out...


----------



## Norton (Aug 19, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*August 18th, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Third times the charm!....* 


Spoiler:  Ready?











*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Aug 19, 2013)

Good work team but woah woah woah where's t_ski? 
It's not like to drop off 

Edit: I saw him way down there, wonder if everything is going ok....


----------



## xvi (Aug 19, 2013)

..and a triumphant return to 13th place!

Came home today to two rigs off. Looks like someone tripped my breaker while I was away.


----------



## Peter1986C (Aug 19, 2013)

I think I saw in the rules a thing (or two?) about nipples, Norton. 

J/K


----------



## Norton (Aug 19, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> I think I saw in the rules a thing (or two?) about nipples, Norton.
> 
> J/K



Didn't notice til you called it out 

Tamer subjects are scheduled for this week.... although I may include a pic of [Ion]'s 4P with its cpu's showing


----------



## Peter1986C (Aug 19, 2013)

They do not really show up, it is just a little bit of see-through. GN is much worse than that despite it's keeping to the "no nipples and nudity" rules. I was j/k in ast post.


----------



## t_ski (Aug 19, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Good work team but woah woah woah where's t_ski?
> It's not like to drop off
> 
> Edit: I saw him way down there, wonder if everything is going ok....



Just playing hookey out of town for the weekend.  I'm back and on the rise 



Norton said:


> *Time for Pie.....!*
> *August 17th, 2013*
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130817/Top10081713.jpg
> *Are you in our Top 20?*
> ...



What's the Dell in the background, Bill?


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 19, 2013)

Great job all!


----------



## Norton (Aug 19, 2013)

t_ski said:


> What's the Dell in the background, Bill?



No idea- I had a screenshot of it in my pictures folder for some reason. I'll update this post with the pic when I get back home later...



Chevalr1c said:


> They do not really show up, it is just a little bit of see-through. GN is much worse than that despite it's keeping to the "no nipples and nudity" rules. I was j/k in ast post.



No worries...  I used spoiler tags but will avoid going any further- the previous pic was much nicer anyway!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 19, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Just playing hookey out of town for the weekend.  I'm back and on the rise



Well there goes my fifth spot


----------



## Norton (Aug 20, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*August 19th, 2013*





*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Sunset on Mars!!!....* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 20, 2013)

Well, if that was 55k without the AMD 4P, then 70k or even a bit more with it is within range 

Speaking of which, have you had a chance to ship it out yet?


----------



## Norton (Aug 21, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*August 20th, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Humanity...pass it on.* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Aug 22, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*August 21st, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Salt flats + solar panels= fun!!!.* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## librin.so.1 (Aug 22, 2013)

Daimus     12,677
librin.so.1  12,412

>difference - 265
So close...


----------



## Norton (Aug 23, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*August 22nd, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Overkill?.* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## xvi (Aug 23, 2013)

Norton said:


> *Overkill?.*
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130822/082213overkill2.jpg



Just-right-kill.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Aug 23, 2013)

yeah, this is more like what over-kill looks like-


----------



## Arjai (Aug 23, 2013)

Norton said:


> *Overkill?.*
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130822/082213overkill2.jpg



This is more like a Bucket of FUN!!



BarbaricSoul said:


> yeah, this is more like what over-kill looks like-
> http://i435.photobucket.com/albums/qq71/dylanxarsenal/CAM00123_zps86c3f581.jpg



This looks like a complete Nightmare! Eight Carbs? Probably can't go much farther than around the block, once! This is more of an 'Eye Candy' than, 'Functional.'

To me, Function wins...Always.

However, I do applaud the effort. They definitely succeeded in being uniquely Hot Wheels -ish!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 23, 2013)

My numbers are going to be way down today. I was gaming for a few hours in the middle of the night. I just notice I forgot to restart Boinc on the 8350 rig.


----------



## manofthem (Aug 23, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> My numbers are going to be way down today. I was gaming for a few hours in the middle of the night. I just notice I forgot to restart Boinc on the 8350 rig.



Man, that happened to me too yesterday, forgot to restart Boinc for like 5 hours or so. 

I hate having to game on my main cruncher.


----------



## xvi (Aug 23, 2013)

?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 23, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Man, that happened to me too yesterday, forgot to restart Boinc for like 5 hours or so.
> 
> I hate having to game on my main cruncher.


Mine isn't going to run all day as I didn't notice it wasn't crunching until after the first update. Oh well it probably needs a break anyway.


----------



## Norton (Aug 23, 2013)

xvi said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130823/Exclusive.png?



This allows you to let BOINC suspend itself when certain programs are running and return to normal after the program is finished.

Examples: games, audio/video encoding, backups, etc...


----------



## xvi (Aug 23, 2013)

Norton said:


> This allows you to let BOINC suspend itself when certain programs are running and return to normal after the program is finished.
> 
> Examples: games, audio/video encoding, backups, etc...



Oh, I know, I was suggesting it for these two cases.



manofthem said:


> Man, that happened to me too yesterday, forgot to restart Boinc for like 5 hours or so.
> 
> I hate having to game on my main cruncher.





ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> My numbers are going to be way down today. I was gaming for a few hours in the middle of the night. I just notice I forgot to restart Boinc on the 8350 rig.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 24, 2013)

xvi said:


> Oh, I know, I was suggesting it for these two cases.



Some of us tend not to use that feature due to thew fact we like kicking ourselves in the ass when we forget to restart Boinc.

Apparently I didn't forget to restart it as it was running when I got home. Never though maybe the middle of the night into early morning gaming session might throw my first point total off by a good bit.


----------



## Norton (Aug 24, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*August 23rd, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Moar Overkill?.* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Nordic (Aug 24, 2013)

Norton, I challenge you to find the some sort of vehicle that is more engine than vehicle. Like a bicycle with a v8... I don't know. Basically, not OVERKILL enough!


----------



## Norton (Aug 24, 2013)

james888 said:


> Norton, I challenge you to find the some sort of vehicle that is more engine than vehicle. Like a bicycle with a v8... I don't know. Basically, not OVERKILL enough!



Like this?


----------



## Nordic (Aug 24, 2013)

No no no...






Too bad its not connected.

I have always wanted to see a motorcycle with a huge engine. At the size of engine I am thinking of it would practically have to be an atv, which is more engine that chair. I tried finding an atv with an overkill engine but sigh.


----------



## AnnCore (Aug 24, 2013)

james888 said:


> I have always wanted to see a motorcycle with a huge engine. At the size of engine I am thinking of it would practically have to be an atv, which is more engine that chair. I tried finding an atv with an overkill engine but sigh.



That got me thinking of this that came out a few years back...






The Dodge Tomahawk V10, 8.3L (8300cc) producing 500 horses. All yours for only $550,000.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Aug 24, 2013)

Arjai said:


> This looks like a complete Nightmare! Eight Carbs? Probably can't go much farther than around the block, once! This is more of an 'Eye Candy' than, 'Functional.'
> 
> To me, Function wins...Always.
> 
> However, I do applaud the effort. They definitely succeeded in being uniquely Hot Wheels -ish!



The car is fully functional. It has been featured a couple times on the TV series "Counting Cars".

http://www.tbucketplans.com/double-trouble-t-four-times-the-fun/



AnnCore said:


> That got me thinking of this that came out a few years back...
> 
> http://cdn2.bikesevolution.com/pics/c7/9c/dodge-tomahawk.jpg
> 
> The Dodge Tomahawk V10, 8.3L (8300cc) producing 500 horses. All yours for only $550,000.



How about this?






http://www.bosshoss.com/


----------



## AnnCore (Aug 24, 2013)

BarbaricSoul said:


> How about this?
> 
> http://www.priceit.in/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/Boss-Hoss-2
> 
> http://www.bosshoss.com/



Very nice! and street legal too by the looks.


----------



## t_ski (Aug 24, 2013)

james888 said:


> No no no...
> 
> http://www.quitor.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/big-engine.jpg
> 
> ...



That made me think of this:











Oh, yeah - then there's this one too:

http://www.monstermiata.com/


----------



## Nordic (Aug 24, 2013)

I can't find it but I remember watching a video of some custom built engine placed on a heavily modified car that was like the most overkill. It had some special cooling systemI say this hoping someone knows what I talk about and can link it.


----------



## Norton (Aug 25, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*August 24th, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Nice view from the ISS!!!....* 
cool time lapse here too:
http://eoimages.gsfc.nasa.gov/images/imagerecords/77000/77146/iss_timelapse_2012029_web_h264.mov





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## xvi (Aug 25, 2013)

More than twice the cylinders as that Dodge Tomahawk.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 25, 2013)

C'mon guys, I want a challenge!  Someone make my life difficult, please!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Aug 25, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> C'mon guys, I want a challenge!  Someone make my life difficult, please!



I'll be more than happy to take 1st place from you, just loan me $10k so I can build some more crunchers.


----------



## Norton (Aug 25, 2013)

BarbaricSoul said:


> I'll be more than happy to take 1st place from you, just loan me $10k so I can build some more crunchers.





Same here


----------



## librin.so.1 (Aug 26, 2013)

Well, I COULD accumulate a week's worth of work, report it all at once and snatch the Cherry, but that wouldn't really count, eh?


----------



## Norton (Aug 26, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*August 25th, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Too much overkill- time for just enough!!!....* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Aug 26, 2013)

Sucks that I'm only 1/10th of Ion's ppd, but the awesome beast Mustang makes it all ok


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 26, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Sucks that I'm only 1/10th of Ion's ppd, but the awesome beast Mustang makes it all ok



We all do what we can do--and I currently have the advantage of free electricity, so it enables quite a bit.  What you're doing is certainly appreciated


----------



## manofthem (Aug 26, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> *We all do what we can do*--and I currently have the advantage of free electricity, so it enables quite a bit.  What you're doing is certainly appreciated



Amen to that!! If I had free electric, I'd still have the 3700k still crunching for me  but it's since been passed on to t_ski  
*We do what we can do! *


----------



## Nordic (Aug 26, 2013)

I am getting offily close to pie... This time next month I should have another rig that will make it a daily occurrence I hope...


----------



## Norton (Aug 27, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*August 26th, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*A Monday Hot Coffey Break!!!....* 


Spoiler:  Tasty!











*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Aug 27, 2013)

*Thank You* for the awesome coffee break, well done 
Great work team


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 27, 2013)

Not such a good day today...


----------



## manofthem (Aug 27, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Not such a good day today...



Yeah....... 41k is so terrible. You let us down :shadedshu 
Just kidding silly, we are all proud of you for your excellent work!


----------



## Norton (Aug 29, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*August 27th & 28th, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Two days means Twins!!!....* 
Twin Turbo/TwinSuperchargers! 





Moar Twins! 


Spoiler:  Sweet!











*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Aug 29, 2013)

I love a good set of twins! 










Sorry for the crappy quality :shadedshu


----------



## Norton (Aug 30, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*August 29th, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*A little bit of power!!!....* 






*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 30, 2013)

Well, random lockups or not, the AMD 4P setup still managed to pull over 20k today


----------



## manofthem (Aug 30, 2013)

Great to see so many pulling in great numbers!


----------



## Nordic (Aug 30, 2013)

3 days # 14. My apu 5800k is spooling up again, so is my phenom 965 on Linux, and I havn't been gaming much on my 2500k. Lets see if I can push up higher than 14.


----------



## t_ski (Aug 30, 2013)

Somebody else is going to get my pie for a while.  Going back to CEP2 to get my sapphire.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 30, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Somebody else is going to get my pie for a while.  Going back to CEP2 to get my sapphire.



Hey T, i'll keep your spot warm for you . Also that vid card works great man. I put it in the i7 920 rig. I rigged a 80mm fan to it.


----------



## Norton (Aug 31, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*August 30th, 2013*





*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Kitty!!!....* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 31, 2013)

Quite a large kitty too!

Congrats on your #2 position tonight!


----------



## Norton (Aug 31, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Quite a large kitty too!
> 
> Congrats on your #2 position tonight!



Thanks!

I'm #1 in #2 

We may have to put up a second Pie soon. All Cherry for you and another Pie for the rest of us


----------



## t_ski (Aug 31, 2013)

Norton said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I'm #1 in #2
> 
> We may have to put up a second Pie soon. All Cherry for you and another Pie for the rest of us



+1


----------



## Norton (Sep 1, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*August 31st, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Who??!....* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 1, 2013)

Good job tonight guys! 

It would appear that the Opteron setup is really kicking things in place now


----------



## Norton (Sep 2, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*September 1st, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Look at those points!!!....* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 2, 2013)

Final update looks to be posted now


----------



## Norton (Sep 2, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Final update looks to be posted now



Fixed 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2971692&postcount=8112


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 2, 2013)

Wow that was a lot 
It seems as though every system turned in better-than-average output


----------



## xvi (Sep 2, 2013)

I was 399 points away from pie yesterday.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 2, 2013)

Oh boy, haven't even hit top 30 last 2 days; something must be wrong! 
I won't be home til sometime tomorrow night to see what's going on 

Just checked FreeDC and it looks like I'm way down at #53ish :shadedshu
Perhaps the in laws went over and screwed with my stuff


----------



## xvi (Sep 2, 2013)

"I needed a ticket that you left open, so I shut your computer off" ~ Coworker


----------



## librin.so.1 (Sep 2, 2013)

ticket? lolwut


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 2, 2013)

xvi said:


> I was 399 points away from pie yesterday.



I'll see if I can find the screenshot.  But early in my WCG days, I missed pie by two points.   that was kinda crazy


----------



## Norton (Sep 2, 2013)

My ppd per rig has been kinda crappy for the last few days. I will, however, definitely make up for it in volume today.... manually reported the work on 2 of my remote rigs a few hours ago


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 2, 2013)

Norton said:


> My ppd per rig has been kinda crappy for the last few days. I will, however, definitely make up for it in volume today.... manually reported the work on 2 of my remote rigs a few hours ago



Reminds me I have to do a dump on the Ubuntu rig. This is the reason I went to windows on all crunching rigs. So I wouldn't have to manually dump the rigs. I am going to see if there is a way to set Linux rigs to auto update.


----------



## Norton (Sep 2, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Reminds me I have to do a dump on the Ubuntu rig. This is the reason I went to windows on all crunching rigs. So I wouldn't have to manually dump the rigs. I am going to see if there is a way to set Linux rigs to auto update.



Are all of your Ubuntu rigs like that? 

The Mint install on the 4P, before it screwed up, didn't have that problem nor did the Ubuntu installs on F150 Raptor's rigs when they ran here


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 2, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Reminds me I have to do a dump on the Ubuntu rig. This is the reason I went to windows on all crunching rigs. So I wouldn't have to manually dump the rigs. I am going to see if there is a way to set Linux rigs to auto update.





Norton said:


> Are all of your Ubuntu rigs like that?
> 
> The Mint install on the 4P, before it screwed up, didn't have that problem nor did the Ubuntu installs on F150 Raptor's rigs when they ran here



At least my Linux systems (the 8350, 2600k, and Opty) don't report results after every single WU (like my tweaked Windows systems do) but they still do report finished work and fetch new stuff.  So it's not quite as granular as the Windows systems, but all of the work is still submitted and credited even so.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Assuming You have the distro-provided Boinc, open the */etc/boinc-client/cc_config.xml* file as *root*. You should see something like:

```
<!--
This is a minimal configuration file cc_config.xml of the BOINC core client.
For a complete list of all available options and logging flags and their
meaning see: http://boinc.berkeley.edu/trac/wiki/ClientMessages
-->
<cc_config>
  <log_flags>
    <task>1</task>
    <file_xfer>1</file_xfer>
    <sched_ops>1</sched_ops>
  </log_flags>
</cc_config>
```
disregard everything it holds and edit it into:

```
<cc_config>
	<options>
		<report_results_immediately>1</report_results_immediately>
	</options>
</cc_config>
```
Save. Reload config file. Enjoy Your insta-reporting.



Also, [Ion], it appears here, SN2S cycles through high and low memory usage WUs. As You saw previously, those WUs were all running with ~450MB memory usage. While these use 43 to 72 MB:





Here, they cycle as a "herd" - either all high or all low memory using ones are running. Changes every half a day or so... *shrug*


----------



## Bow (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 2, 2013)

Vinska said:


> Assuming You have the distro-provided Boinc, open the */etc/boinc-client/cc_config.xml* file as *root*. You should see something like:
> 
> ```
> <!--
> ...


I just figured it out. I knew I had to add the options/report line to the config file, I just had to figure which one and just how to add the line. But I got it added using terminal (sudoedit) and all is good.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 2, 2013)

Vinska said:


> Assuming You have the distro-provided Boinc, open the */etc/boinc-client/cc_config.xml* file as *root*. You should see something like:
> 
> ```
> <!--
> ...



Awesome!  I didn't know where the file was kept--now all is clear! 

And that's interesting to see the change in memory usage over time--but I suppose that it means that all of our systems need to be prepared for the "worst-case" scenario (ie .5GB RAM/CPU thread).


----------



## Norton (Sep 2, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> but I suppose that it means that all of our systems need to be prepared for the "worst-case" scenario (ie *.5GB RAM/CPU thread*).



I seem to remember someone else saying this a while back 

The 8GB of ram in most of my rigs seems to help them crunch smoother/have better output than when they had 4GB


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 2, 2013)

Norton said:


> I seem to remember someone else saying this a while back
> 
> The 8GB of ram in most of my rigs seems to help them crunch smoother/have better output than when they had 4GB



Ehh, I don't see a point for 8GB on them.  I have 16GB in my gaming system, but otherwise, 4GB works fine on an i7 or FX8.  That's what all of my i7 systems have and the 8350, and no difficulties arise (although they just run the OS + BOINC, so there's not a lot of overhead).

I can try poking around to see if doubling the RAM in the i7 helps any.

At least on the 4P setup, I've never seen RAM usage go over 9GB--and usually it hovers in the 4GB range.  So, realistically, even 12GB RAM (vs the 32GB) would probably be fine...


----------



## Norton (Sep 2, 2013)

My Ubuntu rig is now reporting results immediately!

Thanks to Mad Shot and Vinska for the helpful tips!!! -


----------



## t_ski (Sep 3, 2013)

Norton said:


> I seem to remember someone else saying this a while back
> 
> The 8GB of ram in most of my rigs seems to help them crunch smoother/have better output than when they had 4GB



I know you said that back on the GPU work...


----------



## Norton (Sep 3, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*September 2nd, 2013*





*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*LOLcat week!!!....* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 3, 2013)

Good job again tonight!


----------



## xvi (Sep 3, 2013)

I can maybe see a benefit to instant reporting in the sense of.. more stable PPD? Anything I'm missing?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 3, 2013)

hopefully I can start to spice things up in the top 20 soon.  Should be getting up to speed by tomorrow.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 3, 2013)

xvi said:


> I can maybe see a benefit to instant reporting in the sense of.. more stable PPD? Anything I'm missing?



Basically it becomes a pain in the ass because it seems now that Linux rigs don't want to report by themselves at all. When I was running the Ubuntu rigs before they would report by themselves, maybe not at the most opportune times but they would report once or twice a day. Now it seems they don't want to report at all and you have to manually report them. I'm not always available to report them when they need to be and I can have a stack of results sitting.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Sep 3, 2013)

There could be something wrong with Your Boinc network setting, then.


----------



## Norton (Sep 3, 2013)

Vinska said:


> There could be something wrong with Your Boinc network setting, then.



   I think the issue is in the BOINC Manager basic settings when you install under Ubuntu. I had the same issue but the quick edit to the cc_config fixed it right up 

   iirc... the BOINC Manager was included with prior Ubuntu packages (prior to 12.04 LTS) so the base setting may have been setup to report properly from the start?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 3, 2013)

Vinska said:


> There could be something wrong with Your Boinc network setting, then.



Network setting are good. Also they are the default as installed. I noticed the change in mine with the new install of 13.04. With 12.10 I didn't have the issue but still wanted it to report immediately anyway. So it is set to where I wanted anyhoo.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 3, 2013)

Well, just got home and found my rig stuck on the BSOD screen, and apparently it has been like that for several days, since I've reported nothing in days. I left Saturday morning and Saturday I didn't make top 30, so it seems that for the last 4 days, my rig has been doing nothing; I should have left it off :shadedshu 

Anyway, now it's running and I'll be running the 2nd rig most of tonight to try to make up for some loss


----------



## hat (Sep 4, 2013)

Let's see if I can get in the top 20 again...


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 4, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Well, just got home and found my rig stuck on the BSOD screen, and apparently it has been like that for several days, since I've reported nothing in days. I left Saturday morning and Saturday I didn't make top 30, so it seems that for the last 4 days, my rig has been doing nothing; I should have left it off :shadedshu
> 
> Anyway, now it's running and I'll be running the 2nd rig most of tonight to try to make up for some loss



Well that sucks!  Was it acting unstable before you left?


----------



## manofthem (Sep 4, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Well that sucks!  Was it acting unstable before you left?



Not really, no.  The only time I ever really have any issues with my pc is while playing FC3; that game has given me grief since day 1.  But for crunching, it has been completely stable, never a BSOD from WCG.  

I restarted when I got home, and since then everything has been perfectly fine.  Let's hope the issues are gone!


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 4, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Not really, no.  The only time I ever really have any issues with my pc is while playing FC3; that game has given me grief since day 1.  But for crunching, it has been completely stable, never a BSOD from WCG.
> 
> I restarted when I got home, and since then everything has been perfectly fine.  Let's hope the issues are gone!



Huh.  That's odd.  I'd expect that it should at least have displayed instability issues before--but apparently not!

Perhaps time to back off the OC a bit?


----------



## manofthem (Sep 4, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Huh.  That's odd.  I'd expect that it should at least have displayed instability issues before--but apparently not!
> 
> Perhaps time to back off the OC a bit?



I'd hate to but if issues persist, then yeah I may well have to.  I'll be letting it run and I'll be looking for any issues.  

And if issues do persist, I'll drop the OC slightly. If that does it, I guess degradation does happen.


----------



## Norton (Sep 4, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*September 3rd, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*LOLcat week!!!....* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Sep 5, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*September 4th, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*LOLcat week!!!....* 
*Today's cat submitted by *t_ski *





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Sep 5, 2013)

Well, good news: my rig has been running fine and I'm slowly climbing back up; I hope to be back around #18 tomorrow.  
Great work team


----------



## xvi (Sep 5, 2013)

How I foresee pie in the future.


Spoiler


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 5, 2013)

Why would we do something silly like that?  I'm certainly not leading by _that_ much


----------



## manofthem (Sep 5, 2013)

xvi said:


> How I foresee pie in the future.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Spot on, I think Norton had that idea recently too 

Referring to [Ion] and his pie:
"We can't even try to understand him. He's so much higher up than us. We're like ropes on a goodyear blimp."  I hope someone gets the reference


----------



## Norton (Sep 5, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Why would we do something silly like that?  I'm certainly not leading by _that_ much



Well considering that I'm crunching on all of *this*(below) and not reaching 50% of your output I'd say you are leading by a bunch... which is very cool! 
*Note(s) rig #9 is under construction, #8 is waiting on the case/psu that's listed 






I'll have the i7-970 rig up and running for the CEP2 Challenge next month


----------



## Nordic (Sep 5, 2013)

TRWOV and Daimus, you two are slacking just enough to let me taste pie.



Norton said:


> Well considering that I'm crunching on all of *this*(below) and not reaching 50% of your output I'd say you are leading by a bunch... which is very cool!
> *Note(s) rig #9 is under construction, #8 is waiting on the case/psu that's listed
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130905/MyRigs092013.jpg
> 
> I'll have the i7-970 rig up and running for the CEP2 Challenge next month



Aww, they have names.


----------



## Arjai (Sep 5, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Why would we do something silly like that?  I'm certainly not leading by _that_ much



Really, depends on what, _'that'_ is defined to be. Also, _'much'_ is a very subjective term, meaning many different things to everybody.

So, really, is it _that_ silly?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 5, 2013)

Norton said:


> Well considering that I'm crunching on all of *this*(below) and not reaching 50% of your output I'd say you are leading by a bunch... which is very cool!
> *Note(s) rig #9 is under construction, #8 is waiting on the case/psu that's listed
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130905/MyRigs092013.jpg
> 
> I'll have the i7-970 rig up and running for the CEP2 Challenge next month



Why 2 have same name?


----------



## TRWOV (Sep 5, 2013)

james888 said:


> TRWOV and Daimus, you two are slacking just enough to let me taste pie.



Not for long. 3770K stepping in. FX8350s are being relocated to work office.


----------



## Norton (Sep 5, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Why 2 have same name?



was supposed to be a temporary setup/wasn't feeling "creative" when I named the system 

@james888- The girl named rigs are crunching for my sisters, Junior for my son, and Lil Girl for my Niece


----------



## Nordic (Sep 5, 2013)

@Norton, I thought the naming was for a different reason. One of my professors has about a dozen chickens. They got them to lay eggs, and or butcher, when they were chicks. They grew up, and were too cute, and had too much personality. She named them all. They are just as friendly as dogs can be, at least with her. I mention this, because seeing all those names reminded me of the chickens for some reason. Your farm is your flock.


----------



## xvi (Sep 5, 2013)

james888 said:


> Aww, they have names.



I like MrFoldy, personally.


----------



## Norton (Sep 5, 2013)

xvi said:


> I like MrFoldy, personally.



MrFoldy was my Xeon hex/dual GTX 580 rig originally but I moved some of the hardware around since then and the GTX 580's are sitting/waiting to go back to work 

It will be back and loaded with proper folding hardware after our challenges finish up


----------



## hat (Sep 6, 2013)

I named my pcs after supcom2 units. The main machine is 'Starlifter', the second is 'Dragonfly', and my laptop is 'HeeHola'.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 6, 2013)

Norton said:


> Well considering that I'm crunching on all of *this*(below) and not reaching 50% of your output I'd say you are leading by a bunch... which is very cool!
> *Note(s) rig #9 is under construction, #8 is waiting on the case/psu that's listed
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130905/MyRigs092013.jpg
> 
> I'll have the i7-970 rig up and running for the CEP2 Challenge next month


Fair enough, that is quite a collection.  Currently, I have going:
AMD 4P (Kiev)
3930k @ 4.5 (Ostpreussen)
3770k @ 4.0 (Vorpommern)
2700k @ 4.4 (Salzburg)
2600k @ 4.4 (Stuttgart
FX8350 @ 4.0 (Danmarkshavn)
3612QM @ 2.8 (Stadt_NRW)
4x2100 @ 3.1 (Rostock and then three others--forgot what they're called)
i7-920 @ 3.8 (Osnabruck)
3537U @ 2.8 (Stockholm)
Q6600 @ 2.4 (forgot what it's called)

So it's quite a collection of systems, particularly for one room 


james888 said:


> TRWOV and Daimus, you two are slacking just enough to let me taste pie.
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, they have names.


Of course they have names 
Who doesn't name their computers?  Then you get more attached to them


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 6, 2013)

Haven't seen pie posted so I'll at least through this in here.






Top 20


----------



## Nordic (Sep 6, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Of course they have names
> Who doesn't name their computers?  Then you get more attached to them



Um. I have 2500k. Phenom. Apu. I will also have impact() in a week or two... Real original names I know...


----------



## Norton (Sep 6, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> Haven't seen pie posted so I'll at least through this in here.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130906/Capture168.jpg
> 
> ...



Thanks cap'n 

Fell asleep right after posting the milestones 

Will add on my post later today....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 6, 2013)

No problem Norton!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Sep 6, 2013)

Who the hell is AnnCore. Damn it, that was suppose to be my slice of pie. 


Joking aside, Nice numbers AnnCore, welcome to the team.


----------



## AnnCore (Sep 6, 2013)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Who the hell is AnnCore. Damn it, that was suppose to be my slice of pie.
> 
> 
> Joking aside, Nice numbers AnnCore, welcome to the team.



Just wanted to taste some pie, even if I had to steal it from someone. 

Now that I've had a small slice, back to my usual numbers...

No hard feelings I hope.


----------



## Norton (Sep 7, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*September 5th & 6th, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*My favorite wallpaper!!!....* 






*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Sep 8, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*September 7th, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*3 million ppd in our sights!!!....* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Sep 8, 2013)

Good work pie eaters!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 8, 2013)

woot grabbed 17th place  its good when i can run all 3 rigs together, I play Hearthstone atm and the 3570K handles the game and crunching with ease.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 8, 2013)

AnnCore said:


> Just wanted to taste some pie, even if I had to steal it from someone.
> 
> Now that I've had a small slice, back to my usual numbers...
> 
> No hard feelings I hope.


Once you get that slice, you'll have to keep coming back.  It's addicting, I tell you! 


manofthem said:


> Good work pie eaters!



And good work to you, too, that's a consistent top-20 I see!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 8, 2013)

Really tempted to let my 3rd rig rip, but not sure if I can handle the damn heat 

Been a while since I got any pie   Too bad it won't last too long


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 8, 2013)

Pie is still pie 

Heat is by far the biggest problem--but I'd say fire it up anyways 
~1800w in here and still going OK


----------



## Norton (Sep 8, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> Really tempted to let my 3rd rig rip, but not sure if I can handle the damn heat
> 
> Been a while since I got any pie   Too bad it won't last too long
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130908/Capture172.jpg



Switch the FX over to Linux to keep the ppd up and drop the clocks on it to keep the heat/power down. 

I would do the same but I'm not setup for my 8350 chips to go to Linux yet... I may move the 8150 over though


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 8, 2013)

I live in a small place and the door doesn't even seal that great.  When I get home after work it's unbearable.  That's why I have had it off but I really wanna fire it up!


----------



## Norton (Sep 9, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*September 8th, 2013*





*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*No Bull!!!....* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 9, 2013)

Good work guys! 

It seems like my output has settled down at right about 75k/day--not too bad


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 9, 2013)

nice, more top 20 action for moi


----------



## hat (Sep 10, 2013)

I created the immediately completed work reporting cc_config.xml for my AMD machine. Both my computers have this setup now so my numbers should be much more stable.


----------



## Norton (Sep 10, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*September 9th, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*New mammal species!!!....* 
*name it and get a cookie 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 10, 2013)

Olinguito: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/08/15/olinguito-new-mammal-species_n_3761649.html


----------



## Norton (Sep 10, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> Olinguito: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/08/15/olinguito-new-mammal-species_n_3761649.html







Spoiler: here's your cookie


----------



## manofthem (Sep 10, 2013)

Norton said:


> Spoiler: here's your cookie
> 
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130909/cookies.jpg













or......


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 10, 2013)

woot!! grabbed 14th today


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 10, 2013)

Great job everyone


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 10, 2013)

OH DAMN! over 3K finally!


----------



## xvi (Sep 10, 2013)

*PIE DANCE!*





Spoiler: Dance compilation (56k warning)




































Okay, I guess that's enough, but seriously! First pie!


----------



## Norton (Sep 11, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*September 10th, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Awesome bridge!!!....* 
*want to submit a bridge pic? Send me a pic or a link and I'll post it....





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Sep 11, 2013)

Good work team! Some good competition in the 5-7k area, nothing like the leaders of the pie   good to see Norton and Jstn battling


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 11, 2013)

Steady 7k PPD for me with just two unlocked rigs.  Not too shabby.


----------



## Norton (Sep 12, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*September 11th, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*....343....* ___





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 12, 2013)

OCC's fire bike, cool man


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 12, 2013)

well it looks like my PPD is about 6-7K, not too shabby  3 Stars now FTW


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 12, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> well it looks like my PPD is about 6-7K, not too shabby  3 Stars now FTW




Same as me more or less


----------



## Norton (Sep 13, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*September 12th, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*How about a bridge to move a river over another river!!!....* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## t_ski (Sep 13, 2013)

Dang, pie is so low I'm almost out of the top 10.  Two of the rigs have been messed up.  One was off and the other was logged off???


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 13, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Dang, pie is so low I'm almost out of the top 10.  Two of the rigs have been messed up.  One was off and the other was logged off???



I've been having my fair share of technical problems as well, so don't worry. My mATX 3770K rig has random program crashes, the display drivers uninstall themselves/corrupt and it freezes occasionally even with different RAM and PSUs. The GTX 470 in it seems to be cursed but it still behaves most of the time so I dunno wtf is going on with that machine. I really need to get rid of most of these Fermi cards anyway.


----------



## Norton (Sep 15, 2013)

*Time for Pie(s).....!* 
*September 13th thru 14th, 2013*





*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Two Pies/Two towers....* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 15, 2013)

i stole pie  woot, dont ever think i have gotten pie before either


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 15, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> i stole pie  woot, dont ever think i have gotten pie before either



Great job man


----------



## Bow (Sep 15, 2013)




----------



## Norton (Sep 16, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*September 15th, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Demon cats....* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## TRWOV (Sep 16, 2013)

Nom nom nom


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 16, 2013)

Output is down for the third day in a row--time to hook up all of the systems and see if something is wrong, I suppose.


----------



## xvi (Sep 16, 2013)

Huh. My second pie. What's with the wildly varying PPD the last few days? (Not just me, I mean. I've been tinkering.)

(Also, mini pie dance)


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 16, 2013)

xvi said:


> Huh. My second pie. What's with the wildly varying PPD the last few days? (Not just me, I mean. I've been tinkering.)
> 
> (Also, mini pie dance)
> http://i75.beon.ru/14/98/629814/67/18837367/2.gif



Whenever one of my rigs starts a Cep wu the output on that rig is down a little for a day or so.


----------



## Norton (Sep 17, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*September 16th, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Beware The Coon!!!....* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 17, 2013)

Awesome job tonight--did you have a bunch of remote rigs turning in WUs?

It seems as though SN2S is out again for the time being, which means all of my systems are doing a mostly FAAH again, so output will likely be a bit lower.


----------



## Norton (Sep 17, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Awesome job tonight--did you have a bunch of remote rigs turning in WUs?
> 
> It seems as though SN2S is out again for the time being, which means all of my systems are doing a mostly FAAH again, so output will likely be a bit lower.



Had a few items come rigs report in today 

I have an issue with the 1045T/790X rig though... ppd is crap lately so I'll need to get the rig home and see what's going on with it :shadedshu I'll need to figure out which rig I want to put in its place.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 17, 2013)

Ooh, what'd you get?
I got my 3770k in from t_ski today, so I'll be setting that up tomorrow or Wednesday


----------



## Norton (Sep 17, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Ooh, what'd you get?
> I got my 3770k in from t_ski today, so I'll be setting that up tomorrow or Wednesday



  I meant I had a few remote rigs report today. 

  I did get the case and psu to move the i7-930/X58 mATX system and have enough pieces to startup the i7-970/Rampage 3 Extreme setup- will put it in the old HAF 932 for now and should have it running for the Oct. CEP2 challenge 

  Will start moving stuff around to get the GTX 580's back running for F@H after the CEP2 challenge is finished....


----------



## manofthem (Sep 17, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Ooh, what'd you get?
> I got my 3770k in from t_ski today, so I'll be setting that up tomorrow or Wednesday



Is that the 3770k I sold to t_ski?


----------



## t_ski (Sep 18, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Is that the 3770k I sold to t_ski?



Yes 

Keeping it in the team though


----------



## Norton (Sep 18, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*September 17th, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*2 days until start of the challenge!!!....* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 18, 2013)

Good job again tonight Norton!


----------



## Nordic (Sep 18, 2013)

ooh #9


----------



## manofthem (Sep 18, 2013)

Great work to everyone, looking terrific 


[Ion] said:


> Good job again tonight Norton!


Indeed, Norton is holding down the 2 spot  


james888 said:


> ooh #9


Great work James on the 9 spot 



Also, I was off today, due to bad weather and fighting a cold, so I spent a lot of the afternoon gaming, which resulted in my low output, but it was a fun way to spent a nasty, rainy, stuffy-head afternoon, besides setting up for CEP2


----------



## Norton (Sep 18, 2013)

Will need the get my other 1045T rig going again to hold onto that spot for much longer


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 18, 2013)

I am probably going to need to fire another rig to try and keep my butt planted where it is also


----------



## xvi (Sep 18, 2013)

My main rig sprung a leak. It shut itself off, but I think it was due to heat, the leak occurring due to by my investigating the hoses rather than it leaking while running. I've replaced the barb\o-ring (on the CPU block) and am working on filling it up to leak test, but this DD single bay reservoir is a pain to fill and prime the pump. Will hopefully be back to normal output before the competition though. Crossing my fingers for pie too.



Spoiler: Edit: It lives.


----------



## Nordic (Sep 18, 2013)

I am going to get a haswell rig which should give me consistent pie. I will have to wait a bit till I feel comfortable budget wise to get it. Or I could sell my phenom rig and instead have the haswell rig, and sit only slightly higher than I do now. Since I seem to range from 13-9 spot... hmm. Decisions.


----------



## Norton (Sep 19, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*September 18th, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Time to get ready for the challenge launch!!!....* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## t_ski (Sep 19, 2013)

no pie


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 19, 2013)

Pie without T is like Corn flakes without the milk.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 19, 2013)

t_ski said:


> no pie



But still close, so it's within range I would say


----------



## Norton (Sep 20, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*September 19th, 2013*





*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Challenge Blast Off!!!....* 




*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## TRWOV (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## t_ski (Sep 20, 2013)

TRWOV said:


>



You're telling me.  I should be up over 10,000


----------



## Norton (Sep 21, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*September 20th, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Challenge Day 2- Throttle Up Time!!!....* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Nordic (Sep 21, 2013)

Whats going on guys. 2nd time I get pie in a week.


----------



## Norton (Sep 22, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*September 21th, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*One day left and barely in 1st Place!!!....* 
Keep at at full throttle for one more day!! 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 22, 2013)

my PPD was down today as "suddenly a wild SSDNOW V300 appeared" and Marc used "reformat, it was super effective  "


----------



## TRWOV (Sep 22, 2013)

@ ThE_MaD_ShOt:


----------



## Norton (Sep 22, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> @ ThE_MaD_ShOt:
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img9/2113/3lqk.png



-


----------



## Arjai (Sep 22, 2013)

WOW, just check WCG site and we are just ahead of what appears to be the entire country of France!  

Pump it up TPU!!!

I don't wanna lose to the French!!


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 22, 2013)

Hmm, that was lower than expected...I shall have to make sure all of my systems are working OK...


----------



## Peter1986C (Sep 22, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> my PPD was down today as "suddenly a wild SSDNOW V300 appeared" and Marc used "reformat, it was super effective  "



I got that SSD model too.  I love it.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Sep 22, 2013)

Damn it, saw my numbers for the past couple days and realized I forgot to un-suspend WCG on my i7 860 system last time I was doing something on it.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 22, 2013)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Damn it, saw my numbers for the past couple days and realized I forgot to un-suspend WCG on my i7 860 system last time I was doing something on it.



This is what I like about the Snooze feature--because yes, otherwise I forget as well.  But like this, it nicely comes back on after an hour 

I just wish that FAH had the same setting--I can't think of how many times I've turned it off to play computer games and then forgotten to turn it back on again.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 22, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> This is what I like about the Snooze feature--because yes, otherwise I forget as well.  But like this, it nicely comes back on after an hour
> 
> I just wish that FAH had the same setting--I can't think of how many times I've turned it off to play computer games and then forgotten to turn it back on again.



The snooze setting has saved my life a lot.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 23, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> @ ThE_MaD_ShOt:
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img9/2113/3lqk.png



Thats alright, i'll keep it warm tonight and you can have it back tomorrow.


----------



## Norton (Sep 23, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*September 22nd, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*WCG-TPU wins the Warm Up Challenge!!!....* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Sep 23, 2013)

Wihoo, 17 spot  
I'd say dropping the OC 100Mhz worked well enough, as 7k is awesome!


----------



## Norton (Sep 24, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*September 23rd, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Time for a post Challenge sleepy!!!....* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 24, 2013)

I seem to be bouncing all over the place--I'm surprised to see this much daily variation


----------



## manofthem (Sep 24, 2013)

Finally hitting decent numbers again, but I need to back off on my secondary rig, at least til the next challenge. 



[Ion] said:


> I seem to be bouncing all over the place--I'm surprised to see this much daily variation



I hope and trust it's nothing too serious, but you're still rocking the Cherry, and by a long shot 



But everybody is doing a superb job


----------



## TRWOV (Sep 24, 2013)




----------



## [Ion] (Sep 24, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Finally hitting decent numbers again, but I need to back off on my secondary rig, at least til the next challenge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In no small part it's the way I have the 2700k setup going--I don't have sufficient ethernet ports for it and the Q6600, so the Q6600 stays plugged in since it runs the FAH GPU, and then I just plug the 2700k in every couple days to dump work.  So every other day it turns in about 12k points, which is certainly a large part of it (although it doesn't explain everything).  All of the Linux systems seem to be doing OK though (including the AMD 4P, which has been running for nearly 20 days now).


----------



## Norton (Sep 25, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*September 24th, 2013*





*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*When Cats Attack!!!....* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Sep 25, 2013)

Great work all!~  

And of course, I forgot to resume BOINC after gaming til just this moment


----------



## Nordic (Sep 25, 2013)

Oh cats, will you ever stop amusing me.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 25, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Great work all!~
> 
> And of course, I forgot to resume BOINC after gaming til just this moment



Turns out that my roommate suspended BOINC on the i7-920 who knows how long ago--I'm going to see if we can set up the Exclusive Apps page so that it doesn't get forgotten again


----------



## Norton (Sep 26, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*September 25th, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Moar Catz!!!....* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Sep 26, 2013)

Great work team. It's great to be so close to theonedub on tonight's list 
Everything good T? 



[Ion] said:


> Turns out that my roommate suspended BOINC on the i7-920 who knows how long ago--I'm going to see if we can set up the Exclusive Apps page so that it doesn't get forgotten again



I guess it's just something that plagues us once on a while, especially those who game on their main rigs, like me  

I've tried just gaming and letting BOINC pausing itself while gaming, but I've found it doesn't go as smoothly as pausing or closing BOINC.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 26, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Great work team. It's great to be so close to theonedub on tonight's list
> Everything good T?


As good as they can be for now.  I've been downsizing a lot, but should still be putting out 7-8K daily.


----------



## Norton (Sep 27, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*September 26th, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Last cat this week!!!....* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 27, 2013)

Good job guys!  That was quite a close race between #2 and #3!


----------



## Norton (Sep 27, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Good job guys!  That was quite a close race between #2 and #3!



Justin and I have been doing that for a while! 

I thought he was going to get me today.... it was close


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 27, 2013)

Norton said:


> Justin and I have been doing that for a while!
> 
> I thought he was going to get me today.... it was close



Yup, it's exciting to see you guys bouncing back and forth over each other 

It would be more exciting to see a contested race for #1, however....


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 27, 2013)

I upgraded my AGP clunker rig from a C2D E7500 to a QX6800 on Tuesday so it should help a little bit. I need to get my XFX 7950 back on F@H as my Gigabyte 7950 was recently repaired and is working again, so it's just been sitting on my desk for a while. I've pretty much had zero time to work anything, considering I have been working for my parents 7 days a week.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 27, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> I upgraded my AGP clunker rig from a C2D E7500 to a QX6800 on Tuesday so it should help a little bit. I need to get my XFX 7950 back on F@H as my Gigabyte 7950 was recently repaired and is working again, so it's just been sitting on my desk for a while. I've pretty much had zero time to work anything, considering I have been working for my parents 7 days a week.



That would tend to do it, I suppose.  Good luck!  I need to pull two of the HD7770s out of my roommate's i7 to put in my 2700k to use for folding--I just haven't gotten to it yet...


----------



## manofthem (Sep 27, 2013)

Sorry guys, my ppd has been inconsistent 
My work has been inconsistent because of bad weather, so I've been gaming a bit more with some time off.  On the bright side, I've gotten some good gaming sessions in and finally finished some games


----------



## Nordic (Sep 27, 2013)

Yay #10


----------



## xvi (Sep 27, 2013)

Ugh. A C2D and Phenom II X2 should be bringing in more than 3k ppd combined, shouldn't it? Main rig isn't happy about something either. Time to figure out what's going on.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 27, 2013)

xvi said:


> Ugh. A C2D and Phenom II X2 should be bringing in more than 3k ppd combined, shouldn't it? Main rig isn't happy about something either. Time to figure out what's going on.



Nope, 3K PPD is for Phenom II X4-X6 processors running at maximum usage and overclocked, if I recall. Each of those CPUs probably does just 1K PPD or so.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 27, 2013)

xvi said:


> Ugh. A C2D and Phenom II X2 should be bringing in more than 3k ppd combined, shouldn't it? Main rig isn't happy about something either. Time to figure out what's going on.





Jstn7477 said:


> Nope, 3K PPD is for Phenom II X4-X6 processors running at maximum usage and overclocked, if I recall. Each of those CPUs probably does just 1K PPD or so.




Running Ubuntu, a C2D E8400 will do 1.5k PPD easy.  Running Windows, maybe 1.2k.
A PhII X2 should be roughly similar, I'd say.  3K PPD combined is right what I would expect.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Sep 27, 2013)

After those two weeks in the hospital, which meant no gaming whatsoever, I did the only sensible thing for the situation: played CS:GO non-stop. Hence the massive PPD drop. Sorreh, guys.
...gonna game a bit more nonetheless 

But that was only "one side of the coin". All the CEP2 WUs I get now are different - they are shorter (yay!), have much more frequent checkpoints (super yay!), and tend to error out en masse on my machines a whole friggin' lot (teh nooooo!). Because of that, my drop in PPD was even more severe than it would've been normally. 
Seriously - I see them error out very often and my result status page on "error" filter gives several pages worth of WUs. Oh Gosh Darn!


----------



## xvi (Sep 27, 2013)

I found part of my PPD decrease was due to my normally happy as a lark X2 rebooting itself under high CPU load. (Upon further investigation, it turns out my CPU voltage reset back to stock, but my OC hadn't.) It should have been exclusively running CEP2 workunits for the last while, so if there was a recent change, that might explain it.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 28, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Running Ubuntu, a C2D E8400 will do 1.5k PPD easy.  Running Windows, maybe 1.2k.
> A PhII X2 should be roughly similar, I'd say.  3K PPD combined is right what I would expect.



My Core 2 Extreme X6800 dual core only gets 1175 PPD average (Windows 7) and my Phenom II  X4 X920 (currently at 2GHz, really an Athlon II but mobile) gets 1350 PPD average. My QX6800 quad is looking like a 1500 PPD chip though it hasn't run long enough to generate a proper average. Linux is more optimistic but none of these chips are comparable to an i7 or FX8 imo.


----------



## Norton (Sep 28, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*September 27th, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*No cats... now squirrels!!!....* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## librin.so.1 (Sep 28, 2013)

lol didn't expect to get pie after that much gaming


----------



## Nordic (Sep 28, 2013)

Vinska said:


> lol didn't expect to get pie after that much gaming



I feel you should of gamed another 300 points worth away...


----------



## librin.so.1 (Sep 28, 2013)

james888 said:


> I feel you should of gamed another 300 points worth away...



OH YOU! Eye C wut U did thar!


----------



## Norton (Sep 29, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*September 28th, 2013*





*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Chicken Sangwich!!!....* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 29, 2013)

Not sure, but my #'s seem too high.  But I ain't complaining.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 29, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> Not sure, but my #'s seem too high.  But I ain't complaining.



That's cause your rolling man.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 29, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> Not sure, but my #'s seem too high.  But I ain't complaining.





ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> That's cause your rolling man.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 29, 2013)

Seems like I'm a roll today as well.  Not bad


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 30, 2013)

Great job for several days in a row now guys!


----------



## Norton (Sep 30, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*September 29th, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*To the end of a great show!!!....* 


Spoiler:  wallpaper sized











*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## hat (Sep 30, 2013)

I've been doing nothing but cranking out numbers lately... been working like mad and my computers have done nothing but crunch really, even my primary with the Q6600.

My Q6600 had a BSOD and my main SSD disappeared. I completely powered it down and reseated the SSD and it seemed fine. For some reason, the WCG site shows the Athlon II x4 is erroring. I don't see it when I filter for Error results but I do see it when I just look at the results. Weird...


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 1, 2013)

numbers should start going back to normal as i've had the 3570K rig up and running for 9 days now  kinda dissapointed to see my numbers drop like that >_<


----------



## t_ski (Oct 1, 2013)

Just shy of #10 today


----------



## Norton (Oct 1, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*September 30th, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Monday... !!!....* 






*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Oct 1, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Just shy of #10 today


----------



## Norton (Oct 2, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*October 1st, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*All you need is steam!!!....* 






*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## t_ski (Oct 2, 2013)

BarbaricSoul said:


> http://www.sherv.net/cm/emoticons/playful/teasing-with-poking-tongue-out-smiley-emoticon.gif



It's OK.  I've had my days in the spotlight, so you might as well, too.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 2, 2013)

Not bad Norton but my kind of Steam is as follows:


Spoiler: Steam









especially when combined with this....


----------



## librin.so.1 (Oct 2, 2013)

Okay, time to stop gaymin' and start gettin' some pie!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 3, 2013)

Vinska said:


> Okay, time to stop gaymin' and start gettin' some pie!



bbbbut, games are what keeps things interesting.  Otherwise studying gets boring.

But if you command it, I suppose that I must make a sacrifice for The Cause 

And that reminds me, it's probably time to update the 2700k again...


----------



## manofthem (Oct 3, 2013)

Vinska said:


> Okay, time to stop gaymin' and start gettin' some pie!



It's a shame that I'll have to lay off the gaming during the challenge. 

Edit: not that I do too much anyway, ppd-wise


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 3, 2013)

manofthem said:


> It's a shame that I'll have to lay off the gaming during the challenge.
> 
> Edit: not that I do too much anyway, ppd-wise



This is part of the reason that I game mostly on the i3--it doesn't hurt my WCG output nearly so much.  Four hours lost on the i3 translates to about 300 points down--vs 5x that much on the 3930k.


----------



## Norton (Oct 3, 2013)

Sorry Team... I fell asleep early last night and didn't post the Pie 

I'll get the thread caught up with a 2 day Pie tonight.

** EDIT- just noticed that FreeDC didn't do the last update so I would have done a 2 day Pie today anyway


----------



## Norton (Oct 4, 2013)

*Time for Pie(s).....!* 
*October 2nd thru 3rd, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*One of the original Clean Energy projects!!!....* 






*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 4, 2013)

Those are some cool charts you're doing!


----------



## Norton (Oct 4, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Those are some cool charts you're doing!



Thanks Bud! 

Wish I had a better toolkit though.... just using an older version of Excel to generate them


----------



## Norton (Oct 5, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*October 4th, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*An interesting use for solar power!!!....* 






*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 5, 2013)

Bracing for the big dip tomorrow


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 6, 2013)

It turns out that the AMD 4P had gotten turned off and I hadn't noticed--that's been fixed now!


----------



## Norton (Oct 6, 2013)

*Time for (yesterday's) Pie.....!* 
*October 5th, 2013*





*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*BIG Solar power!!!....* 
PS10 Solar Power Plant (11 MW)- Andalusia, Spain 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Oct 7, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*October 6th, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Gravity power!!!....* 






*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Oct 7, 2013)

Nice work teammates! 



BTW, I wanted to drop this off last night in our pie thread, but it got too late.  But it's just as well today!







Homemade with love from scratch by my grandma!!  I did some work for them over the weekend, and I was rewarded with pure goodness.  It is soooooo delicious, way better than any store or restaurant!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Oct 7, 2013)




----------



## t_ski (Oct 7, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Nice work teammates!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have a pumpkin pie recipe from my grandmother, and oddly enough, it contains burbon.  Everyone calls it "the drunkin' pumpkin."


----------



## Norton (Oct 8, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*October 7th, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Fly with Solar Impulse!!!....* 






*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## librin.so.1 (Oct 8, 2013)

so close... *clenches fist*


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 9, 2013)

Guiz, why you no make my life more difficult?


----------



## manofthem (Oct 9, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Guiz, why you no make my life more difficult?



You are untouchable my good sir!


----------



## Norton (Oct 9, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*October 8th, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Geothermal is Hot!!!....* 
Geothermal Station- Nesjavellir, Iceland 






*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## t_ski (Oct 9, 2013)

I thought that was too good to be true.  I checked my numbers couple hours back as saw I was in 9th for the first time in a long while.  Missed it by that much...


----------



## Norton (Oct 9, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Guiz, why you no make my life more difficult?



It gets lonely up there.

Leave your door open this weekend.... may have to plan a road trip 



t_ski said:


> I thought that was too good to be true.  I checked my numbers couple hours back as saw I was in 9th for the first time in a long while.  Missed it by that much...
> 
> http://fearless-selling.ca/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/Get-Smart-300x209.jpg



You'll make it there


----------



## xvi (Oct 9, 2013)

I had a dual Xeon E5345 crunching all night and it barely made a dent. Someone at work higher up than me shut it down later today, but I was hoping most of my results would validate today. Should have had nearly a full day of crunching, but I'm guessing it just didn't get a chance to spool up (was expecting a little over 3,000 PPD). I'll see if I can do some "additional testing".


----------



## Arjai (Oct 9, 2013)

xvi said:


> I had a dual Xeon E5345 crunching all night and it barely made a dent. Someone at work higher up than me shut it down later today, but I was hoping most of my results would validate today. Should have had nearly a full day of crunching, but I'm guessing it just didn't get a chance to spool up (was expecting a little over 3,000 PPD). I'll see if I can do some "additional testing".



I believe that running CEP2 on all cores, 100%, is a very viable stability test. It stresses everything but graphics and it is non-destructive by nature.

The added benefit is that it ACTUALLY produces solid scientific results for future uses that could help generations of people live healthier lives.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 9, 2013)

Norton said:


> It gets lonely up there.
> 
> Leave your door open this weekend.... may have to plan a road trip
> 
> ...



You're welcome to drop by any time


----------



## Arjai (Oct 9, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> You're welcome to drop by any time



Methinks, there may be some schemes being concocted. BTW, to the schemers, everything is possible.


----------



## Norton (Oct 10, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*October 9th, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*9 October 1940 – 8 December 1980....* 
John Lennon - Instant Karma-Offical Video-HQ - You...






*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## librin.so.1 (Oct 10, 2013)

After so many days, finally, got pie again!
To celebrate it I shall bake an actual pie tomorrow!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Oct 10, 2013)

Double postin', but what the heck? It's been 17 hours since that last post already.

I did as I promised. Here it is, the chocolate apple pie [with banana ice cream]! 


Spoiler


----------



## Norton (Oct 10, 2013)

Vinska said:


> Double postin', but what the heck? It's been 17 hours since that last post already.
> 
> I did as I promised. Here it is, the chocolate apple pie [with banana ice cream]!
> 
> ...



It probably tastes great but it looks a lot like something I see at work! 


Spoiler


----------



## librin.so.1 (Oct 10, 2013)

Indeed, guilty as charged - it does resemble a turd a bit. 
But dyaaam it tastes heavenly!


----------



## Norton (Oct 10, 2013)

Vinska said:


> Indeed, guilty as charged - it does resemble a turd a bit.
> But dyaaam it tastes heavenly!



A dessert for the blind to enjoy! 

I thought I had a strange combo with Mint chocolate chip ice cream and strawberries but I think you win with apples, chocolate, and banana ice cream


----------



## Nordic (Oct 10, 2013)

Back to the top 20!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2013)

Delicious, delicious pie!  Nicely done guys!


----------



## Norton (Oct 11, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*October 10th, 2013*





*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Classic wind power!!!....* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 11, 2013)

Damn, just noticed my AMD rig was at the BIOS screen.  Just booted it up back up.  Dammit


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2013)

Nicely done guys--and Norton in particular!


----------



## manofthem (Oct 11, 2013)

Man, I hit over 9k today!   It's been a long time since my ppd has been that high, but it sure is a good feeling! 

Great work everyone!


----------



## xvi (Oct 11, 2013)

Some strong numbers today (yesterday, whatever).


----------



## Arjai (Oct 11, 2013)

Come on Norton, climb that ladder!!


----------



## Norton (Oct 12, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*October 11th, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*The ultimate solar powered vehicle!!!....* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Nordic (Oct 12, 2013)

Wow. From nothing to pie in three days I think. Really close 11-9 too.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 12, 2013)

james888 said:


> Wow. From nothing to pie in three days I think. Really close 11-9 too.



Pie tastes good, huh? Enjoy it, good sir, as it's tough to enjoy some pie nowadays


----------



## Nordic (Oct 12, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Pie tastes good, huh? Enjoy it, good sir, as it's tough to enjoy some pie nowadays



It is tough, really. I should be getting some more often though. I have 6 cores, or a total of 12 threads coming soon...


----------



## Norton (Oct 13, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*October 12th, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*2 Days to go!!!....* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 13, 2013)

pie thief in tha house


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 13, 2013)

96 CPUs? Holly Molly!!!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 13, 2013)

Looking forward to some Cherry Pie soon. Had an issue with the Opty6180 rig not loading all cores again, so I'm running all projects now. OMG, the Heat in that room....


----------



## Nordic (Oct 13, 2013)

Wow. I drop 2000 ppd and go down to 18th. Competition is very close and tough up until <13k ppd.

Top level pie shakedown! GO GO BUCK NASTY!!


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 13, 2013)

Coming up: 






BUCK NASTY v Ion.

Monkey power or nuclear power?


----------



## manofthem (Oct 13, 2013)

Looks like [Ion] is finally going finally going to get some competition, just like he always wanted. 

Awesome work Buck


----------



## librin.so.1 (Oct 13, 2013)

So, eye herd Norton haz put ^ a bounteh für beetin [Ion] für Hiz cheree...


----------



## Arjai (Oct 13, 2013)

Hmmm. So, it's 4p vs. 4p, eh? Put the kids to bed, bolt all the doors!

This could get ugly!!


----------



## Norton (Oct 14, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*October 13th, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*1 Days to go!!!....* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Oct 14, 2013)

Great pic there Norton. Lots of people lately have asked me what that is on my rig2, since the screen saver comes on quickly, and it's given me a chance to spread the word about WCG, crunching, TPU, and the like. 

Most people don't understand all that much but at least my younger brother showed real interest in crunching when we build him a new pc in the next month or 2.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 14, 2013)

Might have everything optimized now. Opty6176 rig needed a restart last night, as it stopped sending work during the day. If it's not one server acting up, it's the other:shadedshu. Hoping to continue to ramp up the output of these rigs. 

One thing I noticed...WCG used to be less taxing on my hardware than F@H was, but now WCG creates a lot of lag on these servers. And the heat....OMG


----------



## Norton (Oct 14, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Might have everything optimized now. Opty6176 rig needed a restart last night, as it stopped sending work during the day. If it's not one server acting up, it's the other:shadedshu. Hoping to continue to ramp up the output of these rigs.
> 
> One thing I noticed...WCG used to be less taxing on my hardware than F@H was, but now WCG creates a lot of lag on these servers. *And the heat....OMG*



The CEP2 project seems to run hotter than other projects by a few degrees C most of the time...

***UPDATE***

You seem to be getting somewhere with all of that heat though -



Spoiler:  early results today


----------



## manofthem (Oct 14, 2013)

Norton said:


> The CEP2 project seems to run hotter than other projects by a few degrees C most of the time...



I'd say not only hotter but harder. I had a stable over clock for forever, ever since beginning crunching about a year ago, and I've had to drop it slightly with CEP2 
i guess hotter equals hardware working harder lol   




> You seem to be getting somewhere with all of that heat though -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



UH.... OH....!


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 14, 2013)

manofthem said:


> I'd say not only hotter but harder. I had a stable over clock for forever, ever since beginning crunching about a year ago, an*d I've had to drop it slightly with CEP2*
> i guess hotter equals hardware working harder lol
> 
> 
> ...



I can't remember when I had my last crash CPU folding but I had to lower the clock on two rigs with 50 MHz after several BSODs. It could be related to the high disk writing (?). I have >10 MB/s (system, PID 4) when I run more then 6 at the time. With two SSDs dead in the past I'm a bit reluctant to run CEP2 to long on my SSD rigs but I somehow I can't make a profile that let me run FAAH only.

Edit: AMD rules. Nice work Buck.


----------



## Norton (Oct 15, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*October 14th, 2013*





*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Great job Team!!!....* -
*TPU wins the World CEP2 Challenge!!!*




*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Jstn7477 (Oct 15, 2013)

Looks like Buck Nasty won't be cold this winter, congrats on taking the #1 spot! I'll keep my popcorn handy for some hopefully exciting PPD battles between Buck and Ion. 

(shh, I know Florida doesn't get cold haha)


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 15, 2013)

Hella good job there Buck!  That's some seriously amazing PPD! 
I'm afraid that I don't really have any more room to push upwards--but I still look forward to battling with you if possible! 

How'd you manage to swing such amazing PPD??


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks Guys. Remember, I grabbed cherry for 1 day, [Ion] does it everyday and that show's one hell of a commitment. In reality, this is his slice and I stole it for a day(see pick below-not really me). Thanks for sharing some pie with me Kai!


----------



## Norton (Oct 15, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Thanks Guys. Remember, I grabbed cherry for 1 day, [Ion] does it everyday and that show's one hell of a commitment. In reality, this is his slice and I stole it for a day(see pick below-not really me). Thanks for sharing some pie with me Kai!
> 
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_H-wRhxhWMYQ/TDYmmMz0UlI/AAAAAAAABU0/AX_YvYi5wlQ/s640/photo+3.jpg



Of course you're 100% correct... It's a lot of work/takes an incredible effort to take the top spot and to contribute daily. We're having some fun while we're out here being crazy cat ladies  

Thanks to everyone for their contributions!


----------



## Arjai (Oct 15, 2013)

Where is MadShot?

I hope he's alright!
Weird not seeing him next to TRWOV, battling for their spots.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 15, 2013)

Great job guys!


----------



## AnnCore (Oct 15, 2013)

Looking at those numbers I only have one thing to say:

That's some Nasty Cherry Pie!!


----------



## xvi (Oct 15, 2013)

I think we need to start a "99% of the pie is owned by 1% of the crunchers" campaign pretty soon here.


----------



## Norton (Oct 15, 2013)

AnnCore said:


> Looking at those numbers I only have one thing to say:
> 
> That's some Nasty Cherry Pie!!



I see what you did there! -


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 15, 2013)

xvi said:


> I think we need to start a "99% of the pie is owned by 1% of the crunchers" campaign pretty soon here.



i wish there was a separate pie for 11-20 as the top 10 rarely changes much >_<


----------



## Norton (Oct 15, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> i wish there was a separate pie for 11-20 as the top 10 rarely changes much >_<



Two Pies wouldn't be too hard to do 

However, I'm thinking on rearranging the Pie post a bit. Will be floating some ideas out/trying some different things to get the whole Team involved*

* Individual Pie holders don't reflect the overall output we have as a Team so I will see what I can do to acknowledge that a little better.


----------



## AnnCore (Oct 16, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> i wish there was a separate pie for 11-20 as the top 10 rarely changes much >_<



Maybe a cookie crumb category...


----------



## manofthem (Oct 16, 2013)

Where's my pie at Norton, I'm hungering to see some pie action!


----------



## Norton (Oct 16, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*October 15th, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Cool Grand Canyon Pic!!!....* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 16, 2013)

AnnCore said:


> Maybe a cookie crumb category...



AnnCore?!

your alive?! WTF IS UP? my god thats not a name iv seen in years.

Sorry to break conversation here but man oh man hows life?


----------



## manofthem (Oct 16, 2013)

Love the battle for the cherry  

Great work and contributions Buck and [Ion] and the whole team


----------



## AnnCore (Oct 16, 2013)

Solaris17 said:


> AnnCore?!
> 
> your alive?! WTF IS UP? my god thats not a name iv seen in years.
> 
> Sorry to break conversation here but man oh man hows life?



Getting older... which explains why I can't recall who you are.  Sorry!

Care to enlighten me?


----------



## Norton (Oct 17, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*October 16th, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Volcano lightning!!!....* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 17, 2013)

Awesome job Buck--#1 for two days in a row! 
Thank you for presenting this challenge to my pie-hording


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 17, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Awesome job Buck--#1 for two days in a row!
> Thank you for presenting this challenge to my pie-hording


Nice updates today Kai! Don't know why I have a ton of valid workunits that I have not gotten credit for yet...:shadedshu. Maybe I will be more competitive tomorrow.


----------



## Norton (Oct 18, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*October 17th, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Jedi cat!!!....* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Oct 19, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*October 18th, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*lol dog!!!....* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Oct 19, 2013)

Great work teammates, awesome!


----------



## xvi (Oct 19, 2013)

Sat down to this tonight. To think I may have had pie.


----------



## Norton (Oct 20, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*October 19th, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*How about a game?....* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Oct 20, 2013)

Sorry for the double post but I just saw this (below) and it seemed like the right place to put it:

From* movieman *on the WCG forums:


> I want to see if I can out do *Buck Nasty*'s_ 64 core _machine..
> It will be interesting but I think I will need linux to do that if I even can.. Beating 64 cores with 24 is a big stretch! biggrin
> Oh, speaking of AMD I have two 6386SE's sitting here that will go into a Asus KGPE-D16 board,,32 cores at 3200,.,.
> I kid you not, they were a unexpected gift from a guy I only knew to say hello to 1/2 way around the world from me..



Link:
http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewpostinthread?post=435405

Someone's gunning for ya Buck!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 20, 2013)

Norton said:


> Sorry for the double post but I just saw this (below) and it seemed like the right place to put it:
> 
> From* movieman *on the WCG forums:
> 
> ...



Hmmm, and I even try to keep a low profile and all...


----------



## Norton (Oct 20, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Hmmm, and I even try to keep a low profile and all...
> 
> http://cdn.meme.li/i/lz7vx.jpg



Think it will be kind of a letdown for him when he realizes your rigs are 48 cores and not 64 cores?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 20, 2013)

Norton said:


> Think it will be kind of a letdown for him when he realizes your rigs are 48 cores and not 64 cores?


They perform like 64, LOL. We'll just have to wait and see what he brings... I responded to him in the WCG thread.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 20, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I even try to keep a low profile and all...



 Yea that's it.


----------



## Norton (Oct 21, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*October 20th, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Some Calvin & Hobbes....* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 21, 2013)

Uh oh! Finally back in the top 30! I am glad this x58 is finally putting out more points!


----------



## xvi (Oct 21, 2013)

6th and then 23rd? My machines are weird. o.0


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 21, 2013)

loving the move to linux on the 3570K rig as I have had over 10K PPD in the last 2 days since i installed Ubuntu


----------



## Norton (Oct 22, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*October 21st, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*White Castle WTF!?!....* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 22, 2013)

moar pie for me


----------



## Norton (Oct 23, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*October 22nd, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Kitties like!!!....* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 23, 2013)

i got moar pie, maybe ill pull a chair up to the table permanently after i get the Q6600 rig next month


----------



## Norton (Oct 24, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*October 23rd, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*OMG BIG Numbers Today!!!....* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Oct 24, 2013)

Dang [Ion], those are some insane points!  
The pie is looking pretty fantastic tbh, great work team!


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 24, 2013)

Great job all!


----------



## xvi (Oct 24, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Dang [Ion], those are some insane points!
> The pie is looking pretty fantastic tbh, great work team!



I concur! Buck's pie almost looks normal sized! That's insane.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 24, 2013)

xvi said:


> I concur! Buck's pie almost looks normal sized! That's insane.


And it looks like [Ion] is going to do it again today. This level of sustained production is incredible and quite humbling. Way to go [Ion]!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 24, 2013)

yesterday was my highest non GPU assisted point total, 12482


----------



## Norton (Oct 25, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*October 24th, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Pretty colors!!!....* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Oct 25, 2013)

Norton said:


> *Pretty colors!!!....*
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131024/102413fall_foliage.jpg



looks like someone added a little red to that pic, but it does look a lot like where I live. I took this pic at the end of a fishing trip 2 weeks ago, 15 minutes from my house-






And this one was taken in 2011, 3 mins from my house-


----------



## Arjai (Oct 25, 2013)

That was a close one Nasty! Some day I gotta get one of those bad boy boards loaded with i7's and linux...

I can dream? Right?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 25, 2013)

Hmmm, did not realize that my 4P rigs were #2 & #4 in daily production for WCG.

http://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/host/list/12/0/0


----------



## Norton (Oct 25, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Hmmm, did not realize that my 4P rigs were #2 & #4 in daily production for WCG.
> 
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/host/list/12/0/0



Movieman is still gunning for you too... there some continuing chatter about it in the thread at the WCG forum.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 25, 2013)

Norton said:


> Movieman is still gunning for you too... there some continuing chatter about it in the thread at the WCG forum.


He won't get there unless he "sucks it up" and learns to run Linux.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 25, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Dang [Ion], those are some insane points!
> The pie is looking pretty fantastic tbh, great work team!


Well, TBH I have no idea how that happened.  My RAC is somewhere in the 75-85k PPD range, and I suppose it just happened to vary up to there 


BUCK NASTY said:


> Hmmm, did not realize that my 4P rigs were #2 & #4 in daily production for WCG.
> 
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/host/list/12/0/0



Huh, mine's #20!  Cool!
Clearly I need go make the upgrade to the 12c Optys 
Either that, or another 4P....tempting.  Something to think about.  That should put me consistently at 100k PPD....hmmmm.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 26, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Hmmm, did not realize that my 4P rigs were #2 & #4 in daily production for WCG.
> 
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/host/list/12/0/0



...and the system in first place has $18,000+ worth of processors!  With a little time, a person can put together a Magny-Cours 4P/48 thread system for around $2000 now.


----------



## Norton (Oct 26, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*October 25th, 2013*





*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*The Frost is on the Pumpkin!!!....* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Oct 26, 2013)

Great work team, good to see Ion and Buck duking it out again 

I'm feeling some pumpkin pie now


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 26, 2013)

thebluebumblebee said:


> ...and the system in first place has $18,000+ worth of processors!  With a little time, a person can put together a Magny-Cours 4P/48 thread system for around $2000 now.


Looks like as of today I have the #1 & #2 spots.

http://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/host/list/12/0/0


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 26, 2013)

the move to Ubuntu on my 3570K loks like it has put me in the # 9-10 for the time being  cant wait for the Q6600 and Ubuntu on that as well for moar pie


----------



## Norton (Oct 27, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*October 26th, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Halloween is Coming!!!....* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Oct 27, 2013)

Nice work Buck, 
Hey Alien, nice to be a slot under you  


Just noticed Mindweaver snaked Norton 's #3 spot, good job


----------



## t_ski (Oct 27, 2013)

17 points


----------



## manofthem (Oct 27, 2013)

t_ski said:


> 17 points



Don't feel bad at all T, I haven't been in the top ten since the beginning of the year


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 27, 2013)

Good job again Buck!  I dunno what's going on and why my output is slipping--all of the crunchers seem to be doing pretty much OK, so it's a mystery here.  We'll see how things change.


----------



## Norton (Oct 28, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*October 27th, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Halloween is Coming!!!....* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Oct 28, 2013)

Well, I forgot to resume BOINC after gaming earlier this afternoon so that explains a little bit  
Great work fellas, looking good!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 28, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Good job again Buck!  I dunno what's going on and why my output is slipping--all of the crunchers seem to be doing pretty much OK, so it's a mystery here.  We'll see how things change.


I was having the same problem earlier in the week. I guess it might have something to do with validations and when the points get awarded/updated. I notice that when the Linux rigs would prompt to update(update pop-up), the production went down considerably. I now check them every 6 hrs and have disabled updates.


----------



## Norton (Oct 29, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*October 28th, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Halloween is Coming!!!....* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Oct 29, 2013)

That was a spicy finish for the cherry spot  
Great work!


----------



## Norton (Oct 30, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*October 29th, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Halloween is Coming!!!....* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Oct 30, 2013)

Been doing a little gaming lately so my pad has been lower than usual, but it'll change in a few days. Been playing the Batman Arkham City game, enjoying it  

Hey Ion


----------



## Nordic (Oct 30, 2013)

Woo hoo back to top 20 as my crunchers start to come back online. I really do think I got a good shot at consistent pie now.

I estimate:
4770k         - 4000 ppd (low estimate because I play games)
2500k         - 5000 ppd (100% WCG + Linux) 
5800k         - 2500 ppd (+/-750 ppd based on use)
2330m        - 1000 ppd (at 70% usage to control temps)

14 cores/20 threads I estimate I will average about ~12500 ppd. Sound right? I was averaging ~9000ppd on my 2500k+phenom 965+5800k before, although I could push up to ~12000 ppd before on a good day.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 30, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I was having the same problem earlier in the week. I guess it might have something to do with validations and when the points get awarded/updated. I notice that when the Linux rigs would prompt to update(update pop-up), the production went down considerably. I now check them every 6 hrs and have disabled updates.


That's a good idea.  I've been using PuTTY and SSHing in to them about every three days or so, and just running top to verify that they are still crunching away.  But two of them don't have GPUs at all, and the other two (the 2600k and 4P) are located such that's it's very challenging to physically connect them to a display, so they just there plugged in and crunching 


manofthem said:


> Been doing a little gaming lately so my pad has been lower than usual, but it'll change in a few days. Been playing the Batman Arkham City game, enjoying it
> 
> Hey Ion



Hey?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 30, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Been doing a little gaming lately so my pad has been lower than usual, but it'll change in a few days. Been playing the Batman Arkham City game, enjoying it
> 
> Hey Ion



i just got Bf 4 this morning, my PPD is going to be down for the foreseeable future


----------



## manofthem (Oct 30, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Hey?



I was showing you respect for that massive cherry pie day for like 100k 



AlienIsGOD said:


> i just got Bf 4 this morning, my PPD is going to be down for the foreseeable future



That's very understandable for sure.  Better get it in now before the challenge starts so hopefully the during the challenge we can all put forth a good crunch


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 30, 2013)

Ah, well thank you


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 30, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Ah, well thank you



Yes Kai, those are some awesome numbers my friend. Congrats on taking Cherry Pie by a nice margin.



edit: I'm sitting on 135 pages of valid results. Wonder when I may get credit for them....


----------



## Norton (Oct 31, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*October 30th, 2013*





*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Halloween is Coming!!!....* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 31, 2013)

Such a sad gap between #2 and #2.  C'mon Norton, step it up!


----------



## Norton (Oct 31, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Such a sad gap between #2 and #2.  C'mon Norton, step it up!



Quite happy bouncing between 3rd and 4th spot with Justin right now 

Would need about 60 more cores to hit your level


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 31, 2013)

Norton said:


> Quite happy bouncing between 3rd and 4th spot with Justin right now
> 
> Would need about 60 more cores to hit your level



Yup, and you guys are doing a good job 

But I'm sure that Buck wouldn't mind some extra competition as well


----------



## manofthem (Oct 31, 2013)

To a low ppd sucker like me, your all's ppd is scarier than Michael Myers with a big knife looking over the stairs at me


----------



## Nordic (Oct 31, 2013)

Woo hoo good showing. I am still spooling so I don't know where I will end up. Pie tastes good. Sorry to kick someone out but it my turn to get that sweet sweet pie!


----------



## Norton (Nov 1, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*October 31st, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Happy Halloweeen!!!....* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 1, 2013)

Hella good job Buck, just 1.5% off of a 100k day!


----------



## Nordic (Nov 1, 2013)

My original expectations were too low. Out of what is being produced I feel I could get ~3k once I am spooled up.

Sorry tski, I know your always seem to be close to pie but never quite reaching there. It is going to be a little harder from now on.


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 1, 2013)

Yeah, a few weeks ago 10K would get you in the low tier, now it's >12K just to show up.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 1, 2013)

Aye...
Getting pie is getting harder and harder. Several months ago even having 8k day meant really high chances of low tier pie. And several weeks ago 10k was enough for almost assured slice of pie. Now, at least 12k for often-pie.
But this has a bright side, too. With pie harder to get, it feels much better on those occasions one finally gets some.


----------



## Norton (Nov 2, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*November 1st, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Loong Day- Good time for Hot Coffey!!!....* 


Spoiler:  click!










*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 2, 2013)

Good job everyone!


----------



## Nordic (Nov 2, 2013)

My 4770k put out 6k today on windows, and my 2500k put out 5k. Still spooling too. I feel once I am done spooling I will pretty much have the 5 spot to myself. It is another big jump up to Nortons ground.


----------



## xvi (Nov 2, 2013)

Switched my 2P machine to Linux (off USB, using memory for storage) on Thursday or so. Should be spooling up here and I'm hoping the transition will be smooth.


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 2, 2013)

Big influx of PPD incoming from a remote machine


----------



## Norton (Nov 2, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> Big influx of PPD incoming from a remote machine



Two of mine will be doing that tomorrow


----------



## t_ski (Nov 3, 2013)

james888 said:


> Sorry tski, I know your always seem to be close to pie but never quite reaching there. It is going to be a little harder from now on.



Maybe I can still surprise you every now and then


----------



## Norton (Nov 3, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*November 2nd, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Super Size Week!!!....* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Nordic (Nov 3, 2013)

Ooh good day. 6k on the 4770k again. I think its spooled up. The 2500k on Linux on 7.3k!!!!!!!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 3, 2013)

Very nice work crunchers!   
@James: nice work at the 5 spot indeed, numbers looking really good.


----------



## Norton (Nov 4, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*November 3rd, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Super Size Week!!!....* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2013)

Well done guys!  And that is some truly remarkable equipment there!


----------



## Arjai (Nov 4, 2013)

So, considering the two 4p monsters...oops, my theory, just crashed.

Anyways, nice work everybody!! If I don't say it enough, here:

TPU is the Best TEAM!! I am glad I can be a part of this, with all of you!

So, there. Hopefully, now, at least for a little while, I won't be called an Idiot on here?

LOL, unlikely.


----------



## Norton (Nov 4, 2013)

Arjai said:


> So, considering the two 4p monsters...oops, my theory, just crashed.
> 
> Anyways, nice work everybody!! If I don't say it enough, here:
> 
> ...



Not unless you want us to?  

and it's *three* 4P monsters btw (2x from Buck, 1x from Ion)


----------



## Arjai (Nov 4, 2013)

Norton said:


> Not unless you want us to?
> 
> and it's *three* 4P monsters btw (2x from Buck, 1x from Ion)



Not only did I screw up my original theory, you come along and show me that even the original flawed thought was wrong!

So, in so many words, you managed to prove what I deserve to be called!


----------



## Norton (Nov 4, 2013)

Arjai said:


> Not only did I screw up my original theory, you come along and show me that even the original flawed thought was wrong!
> 
> So, in so many words, you managed to prove what I deserve to be called!



You _deserve_ to be called a fellow Team member Bud! 

Crunch on....


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 4, 2013)

Going for a BIG bite tonight


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 4, 2013)

Meanwhile, I spent way too much time transcoding videos[1] today to get a shot at pie. Aww shuks. I was really looking forward to it. No matter - gonna get pie sooner or later MUHAHAHA.

[1]I am now doing some weekly game-related [video] reviews and stuff for this Youtube gaming channel. I might even get paid for that, too. I am super anxious - never done anything like that before. Hope I don't suck too hard, lol. Aww well...


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*November 4th, 2013*





*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Super Size Week!!!....* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 5, 2013)

Sneaky, sneaky Buck...well done, seriously! 

And awesome job to TRWOV and everyone else!


----------



## Nordic (Nov 5, 2013)

You weren't kidding TRWOV! I've got skipped hopped and a jumped over.

Saddly my brother turned off his computer :shadedshu Going to have to call him tomorrow to get it back online. That's 3k ppd not being put out.


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 5, 2013)

I know, I know, but I can only do it once
























Seriously though, that ppd is payment for building a PC for a dude. He owes me 15 days of 24/7 crunching so expect another salvo next sunday


----------



## Nordic (Nov 5, 2013)

I just had a funny thought... Remember when Ion used to get about TRWOV's ppd and we thought it was a lot.


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 5, 2013)

that's about the daily throughput of a single 4P


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 5, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> that's about the daily throughput of a single 4P



Not really, my 4P setup does about 26k PPD or so.  Buck's do better, since they're 48c ones.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 5, 2013)

Kai's gonna have Cherry tonight, as my Opty6176 rig crashed about 7 hrs ago. Just got her re-started. Some of these battles for Cherry are real nailbiter's.


----------



## Arjai (Nov 6, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Kai's gonna have Cherry tonight, as my Opty6176 rig crashed about 7 hrs ago. Just got her re-started. Some of these battles for Cherry are real nailbiter's.



Nailbiters? Surely you jest. I have to say, personally, I truly enjoy the back and forth. Kai owned that spot for a long time, seemingly, and it became a little mundane. Since you joined the fray, well, it's been anything but mundane!

I know I am not alone when I say, Thanks! Not just for giving Kai a running mate, but for contributing in such a huge way! It may be two years out, gotta finish school and make some real money, again, and I am gonna get me a brand, spanking, new server board and load it up with the meanest CPU's I can! 

Not because I need to dominate pie but, because I want to bring this team even closer to the top of the world standings!!

I know, as most of you do, this team is the best! I want to, not necessarily prove it but, show how much we rock. 

Makes me wonder how awesome of a board I can run, in two years time?

Anyways, Cheers! To my team, our Team, TPU!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 6, 2013)

Absolutely, I've loved having some very serious competition for the cherry pie.  Although at this point I don't have any more equipment "on reserve" to throw in and beat out Buck, it's still exciting seeing the two of us duke it out every day.  Definitely more interesting, even the days that I lose 

Buck, do you think that this is a result of over-ambitious OCing?


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 6, 2013)

I wonder: maybe I could convince the office that we need a 4P for the mailserver


----------



## Norton (Nov 6, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*November 5th, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Super Size Week!!!....* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 6, 2013)

Well Buck, it looks like you've managed Cherry Pie after all!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 6, 2013)

13k+ for pie today...
Gee, I need to get another cruncher or the only pie I will get is going to be on those days Lady Luck smiles to me, but not to others. Oh my...


----------



## Norton (Nov 6, 2013)

@Justin- I'll be coming back for that slice of Blueberry pie later today! 

Expecting to see a nice bump up in my ppd today when my rigs report in and WCG's validators catch up


----------



## Arjai (Nov 6, 2013)

Vinska said:


> 13k+ for pie today...
> Gee, I need to get another cruncher or the only pie I will get is going to be on those days Lady Luck smiles to me, but not to others. Oh my...



Looks like you now have an Athon64x2. When did you score that? I have one, also. Unfortunately, it is storage until I find my own place again. 

I was worth about a few points in it's short crunching life, HDD died then, my homelessness started, for real. 

Spent 8 days living outdoors, by the river being chased around by cops, 'Camping' is the slang, before a friend told me about the DECENT shelter I now reside in. 

There is another one here, Dorothy Day, that is full of thugs and thieves. I avoided going there because I value my belongings, as meager as they may be.

Anyways, now I am working and hopefully can find a place, perhaps even where I am at, to get my farm going again. Otherwise I am waiting to finish school. I'll be in the money then!

Wish me Luck!!

Thanks.  

I hope you understand my English, being a non-native speaker/reader. BTW, you type English very well. 

{code}[Gushing. @ Smartness_Intelligence: pic in_my head: + /perfect/ {little drunk} ]


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 7, 2013)

Arjai said:


> Looks like you now have an Athon64x2. When did you score that?


Nearly seven years ago; One day after I turned seventeen; that is, on 2006-12-21; a joint (50-50) b-day present to me form myself and my dad;
At the start of this year's summer, I "revived" it for a second life and it is being used as my dad's work computer at a university. Since it was upgraded by me a lot since that time and thus is mostly mine, the condition of giving it away to use there was to crunch while idle.



Arjai said:


> [that whole story]


Aye... It's admirable You managed to pull through so well. I probably would have not managed such a feat.
I nearly avoided turning homeless twice in my life. I am glad I managed - sure, I would probably manage through summer somehow, but I might not survive a single winter.


----------



## Norton (Nov 7, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*November 6th, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Super Size Week!!!....* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 7, 2013)

Buck, everything OK there??


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 7, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Buck, everything OK there??


I'm having network issues in the Opty 6176 rig. Might have a bad Ethernet port. Port #2 seems to work fine(there are 3 ports). Good news is the rig was working constantly, so I should have a nice dump(no pun intended ).

Edit: Looks like my Ubuntu install is corrupt and I cannot connect to the internet, so switched back hard drives to F@H and all is well now. Gonna run F@H on the 6176 until i can do a fresh install of Ubuntu this weekend. I'll make sure I have everything running for the challenge.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 7, 2013)

How the hell did I manage to get 15k!?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 7, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I'm having network issues in the Opty 6176 rig. Might have a bad Ethernet port. Port #2 seems to work fine(there are 3 ports). Good news is the rig was working constantly, so I should have a nice dump(no pun intended ).
> 
> Edit: Looks like my Ubuntu install is corrupt and I cannot connect to the internet, so switched back hard drives to F@H and all is well now. Gonna run F@H on the 6176 until i can do a fresh install of Ubuntu this weekend. I'll make sure I have everything running for the challenge.


Well, good luck getting it going again!  I've enjoyed the competition 


Vinska said:


> How the hell did I manage to get 15k!?



Well, don't complain, because that's pretty awesome


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 7, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Well, don't complain, because that's pretty awesome



I know! It is awesome! 
I am just dazzled with amazement! Last time I got anything like this was when we still had GPU work, so it was completely unexpected. 
A pleasant surprise nonetheless!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 7, 2013)

Vinska said:


> I know! It is awesome!
> I am just dazzled with amazement! Last time I got anything like this was when we still had GPU work, so it was completely unexpected.
> A pleasant surprise nonetheless!



Absolutely!  Sometimes the validation gods just shine on you 
It's particularly exciting when you can beat your past average for several days running


----------



## Nordic (Nov 7, 2013)

They took it from me Vinska, I don't know where my ppd went.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 7, 2013)

Don't tell me the mob or maybe Yakuza paid You a visit


----------



## Norton (Nov 8, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*November 7th, 2013*





*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Super Size Week!!!....* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 8, 2013)

Congrats guys!


----------



## t_ski (Nov 8, 2013)

Norton said:


> *Time for Pie.....!*
> *November 7th, 2013*
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131107/Top10110713.jpg
> *Are you in our Top 20?*
> ...



Darn.  I thought I might finish in third tonight


----------



## Norton (Nov 9, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*November 8th, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Super Size Week!!!....* 


Spoiler: why spoilers?



That's why!!!







*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Nov 9, 2013)

My already low ppd is going to be even lower the next few days, not hitting top 20. Been preparing for a LAN for tomorrow, and the last 2 nights, I've been doing some gaming with a friend or 2. Tonight we played for a few hours, and tomorrow will be almost all day gaming. 

So Sunday might be a little better, but then it should settle back to normal for the coming challenge. Gotta get the gaming in now while we can 




But great work team, keep it up


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 9, 2013)

Good job tonight guys! 
I'm looking forward to some good competition during the challenge 
It will also be interesting to see if PPD changes at all as some switch over to the new project


----------



## Norton (Nov 10, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*November 9th, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Hot Coffey Week!!!....* 


Spoiler: click











*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 10, 2013)

Good job tonight guys! 

Buck, it's getting awfully lonely up here...


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 10, 2013)

Norton said:


> *Hot Coffey Week!!!....*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: click
> ...





Goddammit, talk about contributing to global warming...


----------



## Nordic (Nov 10, 2013)

I don't know why my my main crunching systems decided to stop downloading wu's. They both are again. There is no invalid or errored' wu's which makes it really weird.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 11, 2013)

Pie time! 






And the top-20!





21-30!





Victoria Falls, Zambia:





Awesome job everyone!


----------



## Norton (Nov 11, 2013)

Great job Team!!! 

Thanks again [Ion] for doing the post for me!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 11, 2013)

Great work everyone, amazing to see the pie continues to be eaten   good work Ion  

Gotta love that finish between Norton and Jstn


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 11, 2013)

Awww Yeah! True cruncher's pie for me!


----------



## Norton (Nov 12, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*November 11th, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Hot Coffey Week!!!....* 


Spoiler: click











*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 12, 2013)

Good job tonight Norton--the 970 is clearly helping a lot!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 12, 2013)

Good work team, and nice ppd Norton  

As for me, after a while of gaming last night, I forgot to resume BOINC again   In fact, haven't crunched much all day today, but that's about to change right now


----------



## Norton (Nov 12, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Good job tonight Norton--the 970 is clearly helping a lot!



Pulled 14k from my two remote rigs this am... if they had a constant internet connection I would be running 35-38k ppd regularly 

Key Lime does taste good once in awhile


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 12, 2013)

Back in the top 20!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 12, 2013)

*squints eyes* is it just me or is it the _same coffee vendor_ as the last time? 



Spoiler



i.e. is it the same gurrrl?


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 12, 2013)

Vinska said:


> *squints eyes* is it just me or is it the _same coffee vendor_ as the last time?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes it is. The hot Coffey spoilers were originally all pics of model Susan Coffey. http://www.susancoffey.net/


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 12, 2013)

that makes TOO MUCH sense!


----------



## Norton (Nov 13, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*November 12th, 2013*





*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Hot Coffey Week!!!....* 


Spoiler: click











*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 13, 2013)

Um, just want to say that a few of you are within my "personal space" boundary on the Lime Pie. Could you please be a bit more courteous(jstn7477 & Norton)?

Nice crunching guy's!


----------



## Norton (Nov 13, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Um, just want to say that a few of you are within my "personal space" boundary on the Lime Pie. Could you please be a bit more courteous(jstn7477 & Norton)?
> 
> Nice crunching guy's!



I may be getting another taste tomorrow if that other 4P is still busy


----------



## manofthem (Nov 13, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Um, just want to say that a few of you are within my "personal space" boundary on the Lime Pie. Could you please be a bit more courteous(jstn7477 & Norton)?



Personal space only exists to be invaded so brace yourself because they're coming  

Great work everyone


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 13, 2013)

Norton said:


> I may be getting another taste tomorrow if that other 4P is still busy


I'm starting to realize the downside to switching back to F@H. Get it while you can Captain,  cause' I'm bringing my "A" game this weekend(I mean that in the nicest way possible).


----------



## Arjai (Nov 13, 2013)

Vinska said:


> that makes TOO MUCH sense!



Norton seems to have a bit of a crush on her. I, for one, can't blame him. 

Fortunately, there seems to be no need to rehash any of her photos. Apparently she is being photographed, at least, daily and Norton can just grab a new one anytime!

Thanks Norton and, Thanks to Susan and her photographers. 

I would quite Coffee for Coffey.


----------



## Norton (Nov 14, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*November 13th, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Hot Coffey Week!!!....* 


Spoiler: click











*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Nordic (Nov 14, 2013)

10k from the 2500k.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 14, 2013)

james888 said:


> 10k from the 2500k.



Very handsome, nice work on the #5 spot.  
Nice work crunchers!


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks for all the Coffey Break's this week.


Arjai said:


> Norton seems to have a bit of a crush on her.


   I Think that I may have started the Coffey breaks
Also not always Susan.

Nice to have pie again but it is hit and miss,  Been to long since I put together a new rig so will be working on that soon.

Crunch on and crunch harder friends.


----------



## Norton (Nov 14, 2013)

mjkmike said:


> Thanks for all the Coffey Break's this week.
> 
> I Think that I may have started the Coffey breaks
> Also not always Susan.
> ...



I knew that Coffey would draw you here!  

and yes you definitely started the Coffey 

TIP: *Hot Coffey*= Susan, *Coffey Break*= not Susan (but still hot)


----------



## Norton (Nov 15, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*November 14th, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Hot Coffey Week!!!....* 


Spoiler: click











*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 15, 2013)

I say... what did jstn7477 do to deserve to get jailed? Attempted to steal Norton's 2nd place on the pie, maybe?


----------



## Norton (Nov 15, 2013)

Vinska said:


> I say... what did jstn7477 did to deserve to get jailed? Attempted to steal Norton's 2nd place on the pie, maybe?



Just noticed that- I'll fix it tonight


----------



## Norton (Nov 16, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*November 15th, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Happy 9th Birthday WCG!!!....* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2013)

Alright Buck, I'm still waiting.....


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 16, 2013)

BURN!


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 16, 2013)

What the hell, I never even made the top 30 today??????? I don't know what the heck is going on!


----------



## Nordic (Nov 16, 2013)

stinger608 said:


> What the hell, I never even made the top 30 today??????? I don't know what the heck is going on!



It doesn't help that there is an arms race going on either.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 16, 2013)

Top 20 baby!! W00t!!!


----------



## Norton (Nov 17, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*November 16th, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*1 Day down- Time to....* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 17, 2013)

Good job guys 

That picture reminded me of this:


----------



## Nordic (Nov 17, 2013)

In preparation for the challenge I set milkyway@home to not get new tasks, I use it for gpu work. Turns out I accidently selected the wrong one and told WCG to not get new tasks. Just ran out tonight, which is sadly how I found out about my mistake.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 17, 2013)

Norton said:


> *Time for Pie.....!*
> *November 16th, 2013*
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131116/Top10111613.jpg
> *Are you in our Top 20?*
> ...



Ahhhh, sweet sweet pie, how much have longed for you 

The cake is not a lie after all 

Congratulations to our team, you guy are the best


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 17, 2013)

By phenoms hardly even grazed it in the time for the last update yesterday with only ~100 points each. Bun now I've got pages over pages of pending validations && already valid ones. Higher tier pies, beware! MUHAHAHA!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 17, 2013)

It'll happen eventually, and when they start kicking in, ZOMG WOW


----------



## Norton (Nov 18, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*November 17th, 2013*





*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Day 2 nearly Supersonic....* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 18, 2013)

, a 55pt difference between me and Buck.  That's like a single WU 

Vinska, those PhIIs are clearly working well for you!


----------



## t_ski (Nov 18, 2013)

Dang, I barely made #10 today


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 18, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Dang, I barely made #10 today



And I lost two spots 

Look at the bright side, the numbers people are pumping are just mind boggling 

Two of our team members contributing over 80K points a day for team TPU, at this pace we will be able to overtake more teams 

And it's all to find cures for so many diseases, I really hope our effort helps humanity, I hope we can continue working for our team even after the challenge ends, I'll do my best to try and keep a rig running 24/7 from now on.

Thanks guys for giving me a purpose to crunch and make it all worth it


----------



## Nordic (Nov 18, 2013)

So close ION and BUCK. At max points I could barely make top 10, impressive.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 18, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> , a 55pt difference between me and Buck.  That's like a single WU


I withheld 2 WU's to let you have Cherry. Wait till I unleash them tomorrow.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 18, 2013)

The pie is looking really sexy now with some nice changes!  It's awesome to see some new names up there, pulling down some nice numbers.  And of course, it's just as awesome to see the usual rivalries for cherry lol, good work everyone!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 18, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I withheld 2 WU's to let you have Cherry. Wait till I unleash them tomorrow.



Well, if we're really going to count it like that, then I have plentyof WUs on my system that don't auto-report that could have been submitted 

And obviously the day's not over, but I'm still winning now, too


----------



## Norton (Nov 19, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*November 18th, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Day 3- send in the reserves!!!....* 





*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

Seeing myself get the lemon feels like "something is not right" nonetheless. But it also feels so good!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 19, 2013)

Whether it looks right or not, it's pretty awesome 

Not even close tonight Buck--time for you to do better


----------



## Nordic (Nov 19, 2013)

1) I could probably put out 2000 ppd more on a good day but I feel this is about max output for me. It is pretty awesome that pie is this hard to get.
2)@Vinska, I wish my university would lend me its cpu cores. They recently updated to mostly i5-2400's. With each computer lab having 30-50 computers and at least 1 computer lab per builing there has got to be over 100 computers, or over 400 cores. I could own the cherry pie if I could talk them into crunching for me...
3)Come on Buck, get the cherry you deserve!
4)@ManOfThem, I am sorry you aren't even in the top 30 but its pretty great that the team has grown to the point that you are there.


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 19, 2013)

20K just to show up in the pie. Insane.


----------



## Norton (Nov 20, 2013)

Top 20





21 thru 30




Day 4 and so confused....






Congrats to All of our crunchers!!!


----------



## Nordic (Nov 20, 2013)

Pie looks a lot better when it is not 40% cherry.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 20, 2013)

james888 said:


> Pie looks a lot better when it is not 40% cherry.


----------



## Arjai (Nov 20, 2013)

Damn! Vinska!! WTF?


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 20, 2013)

I was 49 points away from Blueberry [???] pie? HOLY SH*T!


----------



## F150_Raptor (Nov 20, 2013)

It sure was close!


----------



## Norton (Nov 21, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*November 20th, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*2 Days to go- Time for....* 




*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 21, 2013)

Congratulations on the blueberry pie Vinska! 

Good job everyone! 

Buck, you still have to step it up


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 21, 2013)

HELL YEAH!


----------



## Norton (Nov 22, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*November 21st, 2013*





*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*! Day to go!!!....* 




*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Nov 22, 2013)

Wihoo 8k  

AWesome work team, beautful! 


Mad props to Vinska for the blueberry slice!


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 22, 2013)

Mikey like's it.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 22, 2013)

Awesome work tonight Buck! 
Good job all


----------



## xvi (Nov 22, 2013)

Very nice, Vinska. 50k ppd and probably still spooling. I thought I was going to be able to catch up to you, but you had to go and RUIN it, didn't you.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 22, 2013)

xvi said:


> [...] but you had to go and RUIN it, didn't you.



I ruined it... FOR SCIENCE!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 22, 2013)

Don't look now, but there's been a little shake up among the top 5.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 22, 2013)

well, the delta between my score from the last Free-DC update and the score reported by the BOINC manager 9 minutes ago is ~9k. *durp*


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 22, 2013)

Gotta sneak into a computer lab somehow.

Has anyone tried to make a boinc trojan or something?


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 22, 2013)

Isn't that against BOINC's license?


----------



## xvi (Nov 22, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Don't look now, but there's been a little shake up among the top 5.









Vinska said:


> I ruined it... FOR SCIENCE!


Oh, I can't stay mad at you. 

Anyone have an educated guess as to how many combined watts Vinska's computers are using?
(Besides the obvious "OVER 9000" joke, I mean.)


TRWOV said:


> Gotta sneak into a computer lab somehow.
> 
> Has anyone tried to make a boinc trojan or something?


I heard some game developers stuck a bitcoin miner in a game launcher they were working on. Company found out, confiscated it all, donated it (plus extra) to charity.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 22, 2013)

xvi said:


> Anyone have an educated guess as to how many combined watts Vinska's computers are using?



I'm guessing somewhere OVER 9000....


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 22, 2013)

xvi said:


> I heard some game developers stuck a bitcoin miner in a game launcher they were working on. Company found out, confiscated it all, donated it (plus extra) to charity.



And I also heard that they later got sued anyway.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 22, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> Gotta sneak into a computer lab somehow.
> 
> Has anyone tried to make a boinc trojan or something?


Closest I've seen to it was a F@H install that was attached to a FarCry3 torrent a couple years ago. The team came out of nowhere with huge points and within a few months was disqualified and disbanded by the Pande Group. Unauthorized installs never go over well.


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 22, 2013)

Dammit. I had thought I would be raking in ppd.


----------



## Arjai (Nov 22, 2013)

Vinska has given me an inspiration to spend some time with the computer lab folks when I get to school, in Jan. There are easily 500 computers in the hallways, labs and Library that are on at least 10 to 12 hours a day Mon thru Sat. Most of them are i3's and the rest are dual core pentiums.... I can only imagine what they could produce, even if it was part time, or 60%.


----------



## Norton (Nov 23, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*November 22nd, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Remember remember the 22nd of November!!!....* 
*When we took 5th place in the WCG 9th Birthday Challenge!!!* 




*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Nov 23, 2013)

What a great end to a great challenge!!!  Amazing work everyone, way to push the bar a little and bring our entire team up!!!!!!


----------



## Norton (Nov 23, 2013)

manofthem said:


> What a great end to a great challenge!!!  Amazing work everyone, way to push the bar a little and bring our entire team up!!!!!!


 
True, very true- and nobody else can use a V for Vendetta reference 'cept us 

**UPDATE- fixed the Pie (F-150 and I were in the wrong spots)


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 23, 2013)

That was some insanely awesome competition for the top-three spots tonight.  Great job Buck & Vinska!


----------



## t_ski (Nov 23, 2013)

Pushed out of the top 10 again.  Gonna have to do something about that...


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 23, 2013)

I guess I'll drop from the pie soon as I'll turn off the backup rig after it process its last WUs


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 23, 2013)

NOOOOOOO!!! My Evil Plan was foiled!
No matter! Because:

*cue epic music*
Just watch me, Ion. I'll solve equations with my right hand and crunch numbers with my left. I'll take a pie slice *pant* *pant* AND EAT IT!!!!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 23, 2013)

It's been a crazy week and I've had alot of fun dueling with Kai, but I have to bring the servers back to F@H. I'll leave 2 rigs crunching full time and I may even throw together a i7- 4820K rig as an early X-mas present to myself. Keep on crunching boys!!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 23, 2013)

Vinska said:


> NOOOOOOO!!! My Evil Plan was foiled!
> No matter! Because:
> 
> *cue epic music*
> Just watch me, Ion. I'll solve equations with my right hand and crunch numbers with my left. I'll take a pie slice *pant* *pant* AND EAT IT!!!!


Well, as I told Buck, over the next week you'll have a very good chance at it!


BUCK NASTY said:


> It's been a crazy week and I've had alot of fun dueling with Kai, but I have to bring the servers back to F@H. I'll leave 2 rigs crunching full time and I may even throw together a i7- 4820K rig as an early X-mas present to myself. Keep on crunching boys!!


Indeed, I've had a great time.  My output is going to plummet over the next week; everything will go full on until Tuesday PM, but them I'm heading home for Thanksgiving Break.  I'll have an i3 and probably the i7-QM with me at home, but nearly everything will have to be turned off, unfortunately


----------



## manofthem (Nov 23, 2013)

Glad I'm the only one with dropped output. Today was supposed to be a fun and lovely day of pc hardware changing and fiddling, but instead it's turned out to be a horrible mess of frustration and now near mental (and a little physical) exhaustion 

My main pc should be up by tomorrow if all goes according to plan, but based on today's activities, I don't think plans work for me 

Besides that mess, everything is going well.


Pie ought to be interesting tonight


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 23, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Glad I'm the only one with dropped output. Today was supposed to be a fun and lovely day of pc hardware changing and fiddling, but instead it's turned out to be a horrible mess of frustration and now near mental (and a little physical) exhaustion
> 
> My main pc should be up by tomorrow if all goes according to plan, but based on today's activities, I don't think plans work for me
> 
> ...




Well damn bro, sorry to hear of your frustration man.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 23, 2013)

@manofthem eeee lolwut


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 24, 2013)

Coming up:








Ion v Vinska


ARE YOU READY TO RUMBLEEE!


----------



## Nordic (Nov 24, 2013)

Well Ion is tripped up for a week, and vinska's power grows each day...


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 24, 2013)

james888 said:


> Well Ion is tripped up for a week, and vinska's power grows each day...


Tripped up?


----------



## Norton (Nov 24, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*November 23rd, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*The Challenge is done....* 
* Time for the Long Haul!!!* 




*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 24, 2013)

Well done guys, it's been an awesome week.  Now to push ever onwards!


----------



## Norton (Nov 25, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*November 24th, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Super Duper?.... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Nov 26, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*November 25th, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Hot Coffey Break Week.... 


Spoiler:  Hot!










Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 26, 2013)

Pie is returning to saner levels but I think MCM has something to do with it. My average is down by about 2.5K


----------



## manofthem (Nov 26, 2013)

Love the pie, love it. 
I won't be getting pie any time soon, but at least tomorrow I'll have some points


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 26, 2013)

I hope you guys enjoy your pie, I think that this will probably be my last night of cherry pie for the next week


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 26, 2013)

DANG IT!
Had no connection on two FX-8120, so I couldn't report my WUs. If I had no connection problems, I would have taken the cherry, I am sure of it! *clenches fist*
"awww well, there's always tomorrow"


----------



## Norton (Nov 27, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*November 26th, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Hot Coffey Break Week.... 


Spoiler:  CP's favorite!










Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 27, 2013)

It appears some of the machines in the university were not on for quite some time & thus gave me those PPD drops yesterday & today. Gonna have to haul my ass over there and assess the situation. Bah. Too lazy to. But have to.


----------



## xvi (Nov 27, 2013)

A lucky slice of pie for me, it would appear. I haven't been getting alerts for this forum, hence seeing it late.

My server showed up today, but it has some issues. Namely it only came with one hard drive (because it was physically stuck in the slot) and no power supplies. The rest of the drives and the power supplies should be coming today, so pie should become a bit more common for me once that thing spools up.

Not sure if I should contact the seller about the drive. They also shipped it rather late. It's eBay, so I'm not sure if anyone's going to care. Would be nice to have a few $$ comped for the stuck drive/broken drive bay (which I fixed with a screwdriver and a pair of pliers). Probably shouldn't have touched it if I wanted to complain.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 27, 2013)

xvi said:


> A lucky slice of pie for me, it would appear. I haven't been getting alerts for this forum, hence seeing it late.
> 
> My server showed up today, but it has some issues. Namely it only came with one hard drive (because it was physically stuck in the slot) and no power supplies. The rest of the drives and the power supplies should be coming today, so pie should become a bit more common for me once that thing spools up.
> 
> Not sure if I should contact the seller about the drive. They also shipped it rather late. It's eBay, so I'm not sure if anyone's going to care. Would be nice to have a few $$ comped for the stuck drive/broken drive bay (which I fixed with a screwdriver and a pair of pliers). Probably shouldn't have touched it if I wanted to complain.


I once bought a 4P HP server from ebay. That came without the power cables (I think I was warned, but it was from Germany so I didn't got it from my first read).  I hope that you get your remaining parts (redundant HD I assume) since then power cables could be hard to find in your local shop.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 27, 2013)

xvi said:


> A lucky slice of pie for me, it would appear. I haven't been getting alerts for this forum, hence seeing it late.
> 
> My server showed up today, but it has some issues. Namely it only came with one hard drive (because it was physically stuck in the slot) and no power supplies. The rest of the drives and the power supplies should be coming today, so pie should become a bit more common for me once that thing spools up.
> 
> Not sure if I should contact the seller about the drive. They also shipped it rather late. It's eBay, so I'm not sure if anyone's going to care. Would be nice to have a few $$ comped for the stuck drive/broken drive bay (which I fixed with a screwdriver and a pair of pliers). Probably shouldn't have touched it if I wanted to complain.


Leave them negative feedback. Most sellers will bend over backwards for you to keep their rating as high as possible.


----------



## Norton (Nov 28, 2013)

Sorry Team 

Had a nice piece of crumb cake last night and promptly zonked out for 3 hours..... damn gluten 

I'll get the Pie caught up this evening but in the meantime......

*HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!!




*


----------



## Norton (Nov 29, 2013)

*Time for Pie(s).....!* 
*November 27th thru 28th, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Hot Coffey Break Week.... 


Spoiler:  Two days means times two?



Yes it does! 






Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 29, 2013)

Can't break 10K yet. MCM sure is unforgiving.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 29, 2013)

Bill, too bad I can't thank you twice for that one


----------



## manofthem (Nov 29, 2013)

Yes... YES ...! Double the pleasure, double the fun! 

I was hoping to be in top 20 but BF4 got to better of me


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 29, 2013)

Well guys I think sometime this week of next weekend I will take my top ten spot back. Thanks to whoever kept it warm for me.


----------



## Norton (Nov 29, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Well guys I think sometime this week of next weekend I will take my top ten spot back. Thanks to whoever kept it warm for me.


----------



## Norton (Nov 30, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*November 29th, 2013*





*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Kitty sees new Cherry Pie winner.... 





Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 30, 2013)

Jeez, didn't even make the top 30.  Sad.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 30, 2013)

Four days in a row for ice pie


----------



## Nordic (Nov 30, 2013)

Ion, your slacking


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 30, 2013)

YAY! It appears I popped my cherry cherry two days ago 
HELL YEAH!



james888 said:


> Ion, your slacking


----------



## manofthem (Nov 30, 2013)

Vinska said:


> YAY! It appears I popped my cherry cherry two days ago
> HELL YEAH!



Haha thanks for that, feels good to see a little bit of Marty


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 30, 2013)

This is bollocks. I don't see anything wrong in my WUs (no errors or invalids), pendings are stable (8 or so pages) yet it looks like 8K will be my new ceiling


----------



## Norton (Nov 30, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> This is bollocks. I don't see anything wrong in my WUs (no errors or invalids), pendings are stable (8 or so pages) yet it looks like 8K will be my new ceiling



Looks like you only have one rig going with decent output- an FX-8350 one. .. not sure what's going with the others?


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 30, 2013)

The 8350 is the only that runs 24/7. I suppose MCM has the same problem as CEP regarding checkpoints.  Otherwise I'm at a loss.


----------



## Norton (Nov 30, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> The 8350 is the only that runs 24/7. I suppose MCM has the same problem as CEP regarding checkpoints.



Quite possible with the longer wu's- you could switch your part-timers to FAAH wu's to adjust for that.....


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 30, 2013)

Anyway, even the 8350 is doing about half what it used to. Yesterday I got 3.4K on it and today doesn't look any better.

I checked it up yesterday and everything seems to be in order, no frozen WUs or anything. ETAs seem to be ok too. 

I'm just wondering if it's just me.  I'll have another part timer online on monday and I'll replace the 1090t with another 8350 before Christmas; hopefully that'll keep me from going lower.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 30, 2013)

Even though the system looks like it's running, it may be stuck and not locked up.  You can pause the work and restart it if it's stuck, or you could pause it then reboot.


----------



## Norton (Dec 1, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*November 30th, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Shiny!!.... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Nordic (Dec 1, 2013)

Is that fluorite? I am kinda a rock hound.


----------



## Norton (Dec 1, 2013)

Titanium
http://wonderworlds.org/titanium_crystals.htm

EDIT- may actually be Titanium Quartz... not exactly sure?


----------



## Nordic (Dec 1, 2013)

Interesting. fluorite has the same colors and similar cleavage. Colors and cleavage are only a few factors. I know it is not fluorite now because fluorite usually has 4 sides.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Dec 1, 2013)

Someone decided to turn off 2/3 of the boxen in the university yesterday. Cue PPD drop :/


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 2, 2013)

Well, as you can see, I didn't end up turning off all of the systems over break as I had originally anticipated doing.  Only the 2700k and i7-920 were off; everything else was still crunching


----------



## TRWOV (Dec 2, 2013)

Goddamit. 4.4K  I re-started the rig today to see if that changed anything but doesn't look like it.


----------



## Norton (Dec 2, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*December 1st, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Air New Zealand advert!.... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Dec 3, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*December 2nd, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Time to put out some bait for Chicken Patty!.... 


Spoiler: One of his favorites (open carefully)










Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 3, 2013)

Good job guys! 

Cool background there Norton!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Dec 3, 2013)

sorry to say guys, but my numbers are going to be way low for the next week or so. The pump in my H60 on my 2600k has started to really get noisy, to the point where I don't trust it enough to leave my system up and running all day when I'm not here.


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 3, 2013)

Air cooling FTW.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 3, 2013)

Are you able to RMA it?
With my H100, the pump sounded absolutely terrible, but I dropped the voltage a bit by putting a diode in the 12v line, and while it looks pretty bad it works just fine now (no extraneous noise).


----------



## dhoshaw (Dec 3, 2013)

Well, I actually made into the top 20. I haven't made the top list in a long, long time.


----------



## Norton (Dec 4, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*December 3rd, 2013*





*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*A lil' moar bait for Chicken Patty!.... 


Spoiler: One moar of his favorites (open carefully)










Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 4, 2013)

I need more competition!  C'mon Buck or Vinska!


----------



## Nordic (Dec 4, 2013)

I say us the top 30, besides ion, join forces under a new account called tpu anonymous to beat ion. MUA HA HA HA


----------



## TRWOV (Dec 4, 2013)

The part timers saved the day. My main can't yet break from its 2.5K limit.

Got 2 invalids MCM but that's all. Pendings are even lower at 6 pages. WU times seem ok too. I'm sincerely getting tired of this  

My remaining WUs should be gone by tomorrow morning and I guess I'll re-install everything at night. I think the hard drive is experiencing some trashing, maybe it takes aeons to save the checkpoints or whatever. Hopefully a new hard drive will correct that.


----------



## Norton (Dec 5, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*December 4th, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Have a lolcat!.... 





Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## TRWOV (Dec 5, 2013)

Back in the T20


----------



## t_ski (Dec 5, 2013)

Norton said:


> *Time for Pie.....!*
> *December 4th, 2013*
> 
> 
> ...


Ice pie again?


----------



## Bow (Dec 5, 2013)




----------



## Norton (Dec 6, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*December 5th, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*New 2015 Mustang announced.... 
Still can't beat the original 





Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 6, 2013)

Think again if leaving me out of the pie will make me post,  Norton Dam you

Great job team and I hope all is well.


----------



## Norton (Dec 6, 2013)

mjkmike said:


> Think again if leaving me out of the pie will make me post,  Norton Dam you
> 
> Great job team and I hope all is well.



Fixed!  

Sorry about that- Hot Coffey tomorrow to make amends mmm'kay?


----------



## xvi (Dec 6, 2013)

Norton said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



Woah woah woah! Some of us are at work here! Need to NSFW these things, Norton! Now someone's going to probably catch me googling fastbacks!


----------



## Norton (Dec 6, 2013)

xvi said:


> Woah woah woah! Some of us are at work here! Need to NSFW these things, Norton! Now someone's going to probably catch me googling fastbacks!



I could have posted a "topless" version (aka convertible) 



Spoiler: Is it safe now?


----------



## Norton (Dec 7, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*December 6th, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Some Hot Coffey for mjkmike.... 


Spoiler:  open carefully










Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 7, 2013)

Vinska, I saw you beating me earlier today--good work!


----------



## Nordic (Dec 7, 2013)

Remembering to turn on my 2500k again certainly helped.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 7, 2013)

My numbers are going to drop off quite a bit for a few days. Had both systems down today. However, over the next couple of days I will be adding a third system running a x58 Xeon L5639 hex core so by next weeks end I should be up in numbers from what I have been.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 7, 2013)

Norton said:


> *Time for Pie.....!*
> *December 5th, 2013*
> 
> 
> ...



Justin, why u gotta steal my ice?



Norton said:


> *Time for Pie.....!*
> *December 6th, 2013*
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure what happened there.  Too late today to figure it out...


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 7, 2013)

stinger608 said:


> My numbers are going to drop off quite a bit for a few days. Had both systems down today. However, over the next couple of days I will be adding a third system running a x58 Xeon L5639 hex core so by next weeks end I should be up in numbers from what I have been.



Well crap! The frigging frigid winter weather and snow all over the midwest has postponed the chip delivery until Monday at the soonest.  I was really hoping to get the third system up and crunching by the end of the weekend. Dang it!


----------



## Norton (Dec 8, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*December 7th, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Car pron week.... 


Spoiler:  a sweet sleeper










Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Arjai (Dec 8, 2013)

When I was growing up, I had a neighbor that had one of these as a daily driver. He was a drag racer and used to do drifts around the corner, nearly every morning, on his way to work.

Then he sold it for a '68 Mustang, California Edition. If I remember right, it had a 351 in the small, pre'70's, body. That thing was a beast. Of course, the '67 Bel Air, that he bracket raced, was the Shizzle! He was ranked #5 in the world for 3 years, (Street Legal) with that car! Oh, the stories....

Anyways, nice work guys! (Dreams of getting Pie, someday...)


----------



## Norton (Dec 9, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*December 8th, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Car pron week.... 


Spoiler:  Here Come de Judge!!!










Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Dec 9, 2013)

Pie is still looking great!  Awesome work everybody!


----------



## xvi (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm surprised my points didn't dip more than they did. I had my main computer off for most of the day a few days ago because I just happened to set my hand down on the power cable to my computer and went "Oh. That's quite hot."
The cord I was using didn't have a gauge listed on it. Swapped it out for a 16 gauge and it seems to be happier.


----------



## Norton (Dec 10, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*December 9th, 2013*





*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Car pron week.... 


Spoiler:  Time for a Super Sport!!!










Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Arjai (Dec 10, 2013)

I owned a 69 Chevelle 396 SS, with Cowl Induction! Dude listed it in the paper as a 69 Malibu for $600. I drove out there with a buddy. He lived in an apartment complex and his wife wanted the garage back. The car was his brother's, he was killed in an accident at sea, he was a Marine.

He had inherited it and really did not know what he had. He opened the garage door and I saw the ass end of a Red w/ dual white stripes 69 SS...

I put on the best acting job ever. " so, does it start?" he says yea, wanna take it for a spin? "If it starts, lets go to the bank, got one near here?" he says yea, about a mile. He gets in, fires it up. I turn to my friend, another gearhead, and told him not to smile and not to say a word, you are a dumbass right now until I get the title, right? He turns around, to hide his face. Walked back to our car and hid behind the steering wheel.

He let's me drive to the bank. I putted around town to the bank. Then we went to city hall, changed the title.

I hit 140 MPH on I94 on the way home.

My insurance went through the roof, I was 19. Ended up selling it for $3000 to a car guy that was friends with my Drag racing neighbor, because I knew he would take care of it. For three and a half weeks, everywhere I went, even at stoplights, people wanted to buy it, crowded around it. It was 1986 and the car was mint with only 28 thousand miles on it. If I had had a place to store it, I would still have it. Undoubtedly, the best car I ever owned, not the fastest but the best.

Oh well. If I ever get a chance I am going to get another one.

BTW, Nice work guys! Looks like ION's new i7 is just enough to stave of Vinska's school!


----------



## t_ski (Dec 10, 2013)

Arjai said:


> I owned a 69 Chevelle 396 SS


I laughed at this due to the PM/suggestion I just sent Bill


----------



## Arjai (Dec 10, 2013)

t_ski said:


> I laughed at this due to the PM/suggestion I just sent Bill



Laughed? You think I'm funny? Like a Clown, You think I'm a Clown? Huh? Am I your Clown?  ...  

LOL,


----------



## t_ski (Dec 10, 2013)

Not sure I get the reference, but you and I like the same kind of American muscle


----------



## Arjai (Dec 10, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Not sure I get the reference, but you and I like the same kind of American muscle



I am pretty sure it is from "Good Fellas" Danny Devito, to the younger guy, don't recall his name. Now you remember, right?


----------



## Norton (Dec 10, 2013)

Arjai said:


> I am pretty sure it is from "Good Fellas" Danny Devito, to the younger guy, don't recall his name. Now you remember, right?



Joe Pesci actually


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 10, 2013)

Arjai said:


> I owned a 69 Chevelle 396 SS, with Cowl Induction! Dude listed it in the paper as a 69 Malibu for $600. I drove out there with a buddy. He lived in an apartment complex and his wife wanted the garage back. The car was his brother's, he was killed in an accident at sea, he was a Marine.
> 
> He had inherited it and really did not know what he had. He opened the garage door and I saw the ass end of a Red w/ dual white stripes 69 SS...
> 
> ...




OMG!!!

I used to have a 68 SS 396 with cowl induction and a M22 4 speed; it was the bright yellow with the dual black stripes. Great, now you make me kick myself in the ass again. Every dang time I think of that car I kick myself for selling it!
Another one I kick myself for; had a 67 GTO convert with the 400 six pack with 4 speed. A junk yard shell is worth 4 grand now. In good shape they go for around 30 to 40K.

Okay, now that I am done kicking myself, I will get back on subject.

Well as I suspected, I am out of the top 30 today. However I did get that hex core Xeon today and about have that system together. I know, shut up, quit typing in the forums, and get it done; right?  Well its getting late..........LOL (EDIT) Okay, so I couldn't sleep any how, so I finished the hardware work and posted the system to the bios to insure everything works.
Ah hell, it'll be done and crunching tomorrow.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 11, 2013)

Okay, third system is done and crunching.


----------



## Norton (Dec 11, 2013)

stinger608 said:


> Okay, third system is done and crunching.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 11, 2013)

stinger608 said:


> Okay, third system is done and crunching.



Awesome. Now get started on #4 . LOL

Seriously, nice work bro!!!


----------



## Norton (Dec 11, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*December 10th, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Car pron week.... 


Spoiler:  Not car pron without this!!!



1971 LS5 454 Corvette   






Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## librin.so.1 (Dec 12, 2013)

Arjai said:


> BTW, Nice work guys! Looks like ION's new i7 is just enough to stave of Vinska's school!


Probably not for long due to *this*





(two Phenoms II that were slacking off for a week are running again and one more Phenom II newly added to the fleet)


----------



## Norton (Dec 12, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*December 11th, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Car pron week.... 


Spoiler:  How about a little Italian!!!










Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## TRWOV (Dec 12, 2013)

Finally


----------



## Nordic (Dec 12, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> Finally


I await you to contend your space in the pie!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Dec 12, 2013)

Wow, my score was super low in the second half of the WCG-day. I wonder if that whole maintenance of WCG servers has anything to do with it... I assume it does. A lot. (My WUs refused to report for many, many hours. Aww well...)
Was this maintenance only in Europe, or was it happening in the US, too? Any of You US guys noticed it?


----------



## Norton (Dec 13, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*December 12th, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Car pron week.... 


Spoiler:  From the movies!!!



Last of the V8 Interceptors! 






Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## librin.so.1 (Dec 13, 2013)

WTH is wrong with my points? Getting oddly low °D°


----------



## Arjai (Dec 13, 2013)

Still, oddly, awesome numbers, as well! Don't fret too much, your recent additions are still doing incredibly well, on an off day!!


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 13, 2013)

Oh cool, looks like my numbers are starting to come up with the third system crunching.


----------



## Norton (Dec 14, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*December 13th, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Friday the 13th.... 


Spoiler:  BOO!!!










Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## t_ski (Dec 14, 2013)

I have a lock on ice for the moment


----------



## Arjai (Dec 14, 2013)

Inched out ION, I see. Nice job Vinska! Since Buck Nasty took off, you have been doing great competing for the Cherry slice!!

Always nice to see the competition, Thanks to you both for cranking out the big digits!!


----------



## Norton (Dec 15, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*December 14th, 2013*





*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Team WCG-TPU makes it back to Top 10 in the WCG World rankings!!! .... 
Awesome job Team! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Arjai (Dec 15, 2013)

HUH? Here, we're 16th. What chu talkin' boout, Willis?



BTW @Norton, it is now the 14th...


----------



## Norton (Dec 15, 2013)

Arjai said:


> HUH? Here, we're 16th. What chu talkin' boout, Willis?
> 
> 
> 
> BTW @Norton, it is now the 14th...



http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=teams&proj=bwcg


----------



## Arjai (Dec 15, 2013)

Norton said:


> http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=teams&proj=bwcg


Ok, Total Points...That is Awesome!!!!!!!!!






That is 1+ Billion!!!!!!!! In case that wasn't clear enough in the other screen grab. 

Looks like getting number 9, on that list, will be tough. 9th place team averages twice our output, per 28 days.  However, holding on to 10th looks like a lock. At least until Francophone catches up!!


----------



## Norton (Dec 15, 2013)

We'll only hold on for about a month... maybe a little more. Ripple Labs, the current daily leader, is shooting through the ranks at an incredible pace.


----------



## Norton (Dec 16, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*December 15th, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Christmas Kitty!!! .... 





Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Dec 16, 2013)

Nice battle for cherry tonight! 
Good work everyone 


Well I came home this evening to find out that BOINC wasn't running, and it all came back to me.... I never restarted it like Friday night after a reboot  

I would have realized sooner but all day yesterday I was running around for a little anniversary shindig we had last night at my parents' house.  Didn't get home til 2am, and then we woke up and went right back to clean up after a night of partying


----------



## Arjai (Dec 16, 2013)

Nice work, Vinska! Once again, you knocked Kia off the perch!

Nothing personal, ION, but it's nice to see someone else's name in the big lights!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Dec 16, 2013)

Arjai said:


> Nice work, Vinska! Once again, you knocked Kia off the perch!



Wow, I couldn't believe myself I managed that. But I was only ahead by a hair - You could say we are almost tied. And it looks great to see someone getting a nice _round 80k_. A rare beast these "round numbers" are here on WCG. Nice, [Ion]!


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 16, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Nice battle for cherry tonight!
> Good work everyone
> 
> 
> ...




Well good that you had fun but bummer on the Boinc. You don't have that set to start when Windows starts?


----------



## manofthem (Dec 16, 2013)

stinger608 said:


> Well good that you had fun but bummer on the Boinc. You don't have that set to start when Windows starts?



Normally, that is how it's setup, been like that for a long time.  However, when I got the 4770k and started trying to find a stable OC, I disabled BOINC from starting to avoid a lot of errored results and/or constant crashed from a bad OC, which has happened in the past.  It was probably over-cautious on my part, and since then I have found and settled on a nice little OC at 4.4 so it's time to turn it back on right now.
edit:Just turned it back on, thanks for the reminder


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 16, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Normally, that is how it's setup, been like that for a long time.  However, when I got the 4770k and started trying to find a stable OC, I disabled BOINC from starting to avoid a lot of errored results and/or constant crashed from a bad OC, which has happened in the past.  It was probably over-cautious on my part, and since then I have found and settled on a nice little OC at 4.4 so it's time to turn it back on right now.
> edit:Just turned it back on, thanks for the reminder



Ah, that makes sense. 

Nice OC on that chip Matt! 4.4 is a great setting. I'll bet that is one screaming machine man!!


----------



## Bow (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## Norton (Dec 17, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*December 16th, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*How does a Lion fly?.... 


Spoiler



He ticks off a Buffalo! 















Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Arjai (Dec 17, 2013)

And ION takes the cherry BACK, resoundingly!


----------



## t_ski (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi Bill


----------



## Nordic (Dec 17, 2013)

WCG is sending me a lot of FAAH, and my laptop got 2x its usual points today. My 2500k pulled 8k too. Nice to go up 6k.


----------



## Norton (Dec 17, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Hi Bill



Are we going to see pics of that 24 thread Pie machine?


----------



## HammerON (Dec 17, 2013)

^^^^This


----------



## manofthem (Dec 17, 2013)

Super awesome work  
T, you're rockin' up there, knocked Norton out of his comfort zone   Good to see people mixing it up! 

I should be back in top 20 tomorrow since everything is running correctly now


----------



## Norton (Dec 17, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Super awesome work
> T, you're rockin' up there, knocked Norton out of his comfort zone   Good to see people mixing it up!
> 
> I should be back in top 20 tomorrow since everything is running correctly now



Maybe he's not gonna have enough.... thanks to some recent trading I've been doing


----------



## manofthem (Dec 17, 2013)

Norton said:


> Maybe he's not gonna have enough.... thanks to some recent trading I've been doing



 I can vouch for that, you're an awesome trader without a doubt!  
I'm guessing you're doing well in the trading business.  Tell you what, you're as good of a trader as sneekypeet


----------



## t_ski (Dec 17, 2013)

im in ur house stealin ur bluberriez 

EDIT #1:





Norton said:


> Are we going to see pics of that 24 thread Pie machine?



I will as soon as I get a chance.  Right now I got it all Frankenstein'ed up using the PSU from my kids' rig with everything running open on a folding table.  I plan to pop it in the case with the best airflow, but that's the one my 3770K is in.  I'll probably either sell that setup or see if anyone is interested in my other 2P setup.

EDIT #2: BTW, it all temporary, just so I can beat Bill to Sapphire 

EDIT #3: Just realized how tight 4 & 5 were - 9 points!!!


----------



## Norton (Dec 18, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*December 17th, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Not Coffey but a favorite Coffey Break!!!.... 


Spoiler:  open carefully










Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Arjai (Dec 18, 2013)

Stones!!! Yea!!

Nice work Crunchers!!

Um, isn't this in the wrong place?


----------



## Nordic (Dec 18, 2013)

Norton said:


> *Milestones Today*
> *agent00skid passes 1,400,000 -------
> Doc41 passes 1,800,000 -------
> l4tture passes 150,000 --
> ...


Wrong thread? Still. Congrats to the stoners.


----------



## Norton (Dec 18, 2013)

Stand by... I fix em up 

Sorry, it's been a long day 

*EDIT- All set... Coffey Break included!
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/have-you-got-pie-today.93832/page-348#post-3035565


----------



## Arjai (Dec 18, 2013)

Somebody say Coffey?


----------



## t_ski (Dec 18, 2013)

Hi Bill


----------



## Norton (Dec 19, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*December 18th, 2013*





*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Some Hot Coffey!!!.... 


Spoiler:  open carefully










Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Dec 20, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*December 19th, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Some day.... 





Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## t_ski (Dec 20, 2013)

That pie is all mixed up


----------



## Norton (Dec 20, 2013)

t_ski said:


> That pie is all mixed up



What did I mix up?


----------



## t_ski (Dec 20, 2013)

No, I mean no one is where they usually are.  You did a great job, as always Bill


----------



## Nordic (Dec 20, 2013)

I'm out of pie because my 2500k has no more wu's in preparation to move to a real hdd.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 20, 2013)

t_ski said:


> That pie is all mixed up



Yea no kidding! What's up with [Ion]? Must have shut down all but one or two systems for the holidays?


----------



## Norton (Dec 20, 2013)

t_ski said:


> No, I mean no one is where they usually are.  You did a great job, as always Bill



I do mix it up sometimes... just wanted to make sure 



stinger608 said:


> Yea no kidding! What's up with [Ion]? Must have shut down all but one or two systems for the holidays?



Ion should be stopping by to say hello at some point soon since finals are over.

We have about 2 weeks or so to completely rearrange the Pie before he restarts his rigs


----------



## Nordic (Dec 20, 2013)

Norton, How long did you look at the pie till you asked tski who was messed up?


----------



## Norton (Dec 21, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*December 20th, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Holidays are coming!.... 





Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## t_ski (Dec 21, 2013)

stinger608 said:


> Yea no kidding! What's up with [Ion]? Must have shut down all but one or two systems for the holidays?


I figured he already went home and they cut the power at school


----------



## manofthem (Dec 21, 2013)

It's good to see that Ion is a human after all!   JK Kai, 

Good to see all the regulars still rocking and Vinska leading the charts for now


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 21, 2013)

manofthem said:


> It's good to see that Ion is a human after all!   JK Kai,
> 
> Good to see all the regulars still rocking and Vinska leading the charts for now


Agreed. Nice to see this team still has legs when [Ion] goes AWOL for a few.


----------



## Nordic (Dec 21, 2013)

All bow before Vinska, the new pie master!


----------



## Norton (Dec 22, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*December 21st, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*December 21st... Welcome to Winter 2013!....





Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Dec 23, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*December 22nd, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Christmas is getting closer!....





Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Dec 24, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*December 23rd, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Finish your list with a Red Ryder!.... 
Don't shoot you eye out! 





Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Dec 25, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*December 24th, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Christmas Eve... Santa time!!!.... 





Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Nordic (Dec 25, 2013)

I need to get my 2500k back up asap. I can't get the motherboard to recognize any drives suddenly though .


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 25, 2013)

james888 said:


> I need to get my 2500k back up asap. I can't get the motherboard to recognize any drives suddenly though .



Maybe the sata cables James? That sucks bro. Hope it isn't the sata ports. That would really be a bummer man.


----------



## Nordic (Dec 25, 2013)

stinger608 said:


> Maybe the sata cables James? That sucks bro. Hope it isn't the sata ports. That would really be a bummer man.


You the man! That would of been one of the last things I checked. I checked to make sure it was plugged in all the way. Apparently that particular sata port works but is tough to get to cable to stick. New port no problem. I LOVE TPU!


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 25, 2013)

Oh cool man!! That is awesome that its fixed man.


----------



## Nordic (Dec 25, 2013)

The beast is loose again!


----------



## Norton (Dec 26, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*December 25th, 2013*





*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Merry Christmas Team!!!.... 





Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## librin.so.1 (Dec 26, 2013)

Gee, I feel as if I was [Ion] / temporary replacement for [Ion]


----------



## Arjai (Dec 26, 2013)

Vinska said:


> Gee, I feel as if I was [Ion] / temporary replacement for [Ion]



You are doing great!!! We cannot just be a team of 1 4p and the rest...I applaud your ingenuity with that school thingy you have done!!


----------



## Norton (Dec 26, 2013)

Arjai said:


> You are doing great!!! We cannot just be a team of 1 4p and the rest...I applaud your ingenuity with that school thingy you have done!!


 
Agreed... you are doing awesome! 

However, we aren't just a Team of a single 4P plus the rest of us. We all contribute to the whole otherwise we wouldn't be doing as well as we do.

and

Ion, like Vinska atm, contributes with a vast array of machines.... just tending to them to keep them doing their thing is quite a chore and the effort is much appreciated


----------



## Nordic (Dec 26, 2013)

Who are these new persons Dank and Zackary preventing me from pie! Welcome.


----------



## Norton (Dec 26, 2013)

james888 said:


> Who are these new persons Dank and Zackary preventing me from pie! Welcome.


 
Not quite new.....

"Dank" is one of our fellow TPU folders and "Zachary" is one of our older members whose come back to us to start contributing again


----------



## Nordic (Dec 26, 2013)

I welcome with even more zeal. I shall do my best to earn my daily pie!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 26, 2013)

While the big players help tremendously, those that produce 400,600,850, or 1-2000 points make a huge difference.  You add all that up and its a team effort.  Anything you do helps!  Keep up the great work team!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Dec 26, 2013)

Heh, looking at today's pie got me wondering - "how would the pie look like if I wasn't around?".
So, in the end, I decided to recreate the pie and see how it would be without me. And gee, it obviously looks much more... balanced.


Spoiler: The Pie











P.S. I know I probably got most of the colors wrong. Don't kill me for that, please!


----------



## Norton (Dec 27, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*December 26th, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*It's December 26th!!!.... 





Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Arjai (Dec 27, 2013)

Norton said:


> Agreed... you are doing awesome!
> 
> However, we aren't just a Team of a single 4P plus the rest of us. We all contribute to the whole otherwise we wouldn't be doing as well as we do.
> 
> ...



I know, and I do appreciate all the work our team is/has been doing!

I just feel we have come this far and now have plateaued. I think also, times are monetarily tough for a lot of us and buying a new rig is difficult to justify. I do think we all know of at least one person, or one more, that could be recruited to crunch, even part-time. One from each of us could really pump in some real work!

I didn't mean to belittle anybody on this awesome team, I just suck at motivational speak and tend to be a little hard, I apologize.


----------



## Norton (Dec 28, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*December 27th, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Something Hot on a cold Winter night!!!.... 


Spoiler:  Not Coffey- still Hot!











Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Arjai (Dec 28, 2013)

@Vinska, I like the Pie better with you in it!! I also like it with ION in it. Hell, who am I kidding? It won't be complete until I am in there!!


----------



## manofthem (Dec 28, 2013)

Pie is looking very fine everybody, nice work Vinska, and Norton in the #2   keep up the fine work!


----------



## t_ski (Dec 28, 2013)

My dual 1366 rig is all over the place due to not reporting results immediately.  I'm still trying to figure it out (not a Linux guy).


----------



## Norton (Dec 28, 2013)

t_ski said:


> My dual 1366 rig is all over the place due to not reporting results immediately.  I'm still trying to figure it out (not a Linux guy).



Standby I'll get you a link.... pretty easy to do (I'm a Linux noob too)!

Here you go:
Courtesy of Mad Shot 
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/boinc-config-utility.188567/page-2#post-2977756

OR

Have a look at this thread:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/how-to-edit-cc_config-in-ubuntu-13-10.192734/


----------



## t_ski (Dec 29, 2013)

Norton said:


> Standby I'll get you a link.... pretty easy to do (I'm a Linux noob too)!
> 
> Here you go:
> Courtesy of Mad Shot
> ...


Thanks Bill, but that's only part of the issue.  I found those earlier and tried to do that, but right now I'm having a permission/password issue.

I set up Ubuntu 12.10 and had everything running fine.  The only thing that bugged me was having to put the password in every time I checked on it, so I set the system to no password.  Now I can't authenticate to sudoedit to run.


----------



## Norton (Dec 29, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Thanks Bill, but that's only part of the issue.  I found those earlier and tried to do that, but right now I'm having a permission/password issue.
> 
> I set up Ubuntu 12.10 and had everything running fine.  The only thing that bugged me was having to put the password in every time I checked on it, so I set the system to no password.  Now I can't authenticate to sudoedit to run.



I had no issue with 12.04 LTS... However, I did those 2 items in reverse of what you tried- changed the cc_config 1st and took out the screensaver/password 2nd.


----------



## Norton (Dec 29, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*December 28th, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Ever seen Bullitt!!!.... 





Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Dec 29, 2013)

Yey, back in the top 20 again   Man you guys sure do make it tough  
Everyone is doing an awesome job


----------



## Bow (Dec 29, 2013)




----------



## stinger608 (Dec 29, 2013)

Wow, can't believe I actually got some taste of pie yesterday!


----------



## Norton (Dec 30, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*December 29th, 2013*





*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Ever seen Bullitt? Here's the other car.... 


Spoiler:  disclaimer



Not the same exact car but pretty darn close 








Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Dec 31, 2013)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*December 30th, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Cold day... Hot Coffey!!!... 


Spoiler:  click











Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## librin.so.1 (Dec 31, 2013)

lol! I managed a nice round 84k


----------



## Norton (Jan 1, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*December 31st, 2013*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Welcome to 2014!!!... 
Happy New Year Team! 





Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Jan 1, 2014)

Great work everyone and awesome job in the #3 spot dank man!!!


----------



## Norton (Jan 2, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*January 1st, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Eddie says... 





Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Nordic (Jan 2, 2014)

Yay pie again.

Good showing from my 4770k hitting <7000. My remote i3 530, which has had >100 points for almost 3 months got <1000. My i3 2330m hit <2000 today. All together everthing is up. My 2500k is still spooling after the hdd change and that is another 6000 possible. My little Celeron is still spooling but broke 1000 today.


----------



## Norton (Jan 3, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*January 2nd, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Something Hot for a cold night!!!... 


Spoiler:  open carefully










Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Nordic (Jan 3, 2014)

The little 2.8ghz Celeron did more than 2k today. What a trooper. Still spooling me thinks. Doing some power testing with my killawat on all my systems too. The Celeron uses 65w while crunching.


----------



## Norton (Jan 3, 2014)

james888 said:


> The little 2.8ghz Celeron did more than 2k today. What a trooper. Still spooling me thinks. Doing some power testing with my killawat on all my systems too. The Celeron uses 65w while crunching.




The i7-970 passed 7k today....will need a few more days to finish spooling up. I'm hoping it will go over 8k consistently


----------



## Norton (Jan 4, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*January 3rd, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Looks like some are kicking the tires and lighting the fires!!!... 





Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Jan 4, 2014)

The last few days I"ve bheen gaming a bit with the Dewad Space so i'm a little low in mypdd.

Awesome work team! 


and I know what you mean Norton, you and Vinska are rocking like nobody's business  (you too mstenholm )


----------



## Nordic (Jan 4, 2014)

ION we miss your ppd!


----------



## Norton (Jan 5, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*January 4th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Lolcat time!!!... 





Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jan 6, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*January 5th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*I think we may need to send Chuck to find [Ion]!!!... 





Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jan 7, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*January 6th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Goes who's Back!!!... 





Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## t_ski (Jan 7, 2014)

He's back (like Voldemort)


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 7, 2014)

t_ski said:


> He's back (like Voldemort)



Yep, he sure is...........There goes the farm.........

Nice to see ya back at it [Ion]!!!!

Holy crap, I actually got a small piece of pie today.


----------



## Norton (Jan 8, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*January 7th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Seems nearly all of us are getting a taste of Canada!!!... 





Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## xvi (Jan 8, 2014)

Server is up and crunching, should be spooling now. I'm curious to know if it's enough for a slice of pie. 

Edit: Floating Point Speed: 1,337 million ops/sec
Heh. Heh. Leet. Heh.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jan 8, 2014)

xvi said:


> Server is up and crunching, should be spooling now. I'm curious to know if it's enough for a slice of pie.



Run crunch, Forrist sever, run crunch!


----------



## Norton (Jan 9, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*January 8th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Pie positions are changing!!!... 





Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 9, 2014)

Yes nice to see ION back from Christmas R&R. I Think that Jstn forgot to report. He will be back and put me back to my place in the pie. With the current lack of folding units (core_17 in particular) some of us should have an extra core to throw in the pot.


----------



## Arjai (Jan 9, 2014)

I see @[ION] is spooling up! Welcome back buddy!! 

Hmm, my @ didn't work?


----------



## Norton (Jan 10, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*January 9th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*How about some air pron?... 





Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 10, 2014)

Hawker Hurricane?


----------



## Norton (Jan 10, 2014)

Chevalr1c said:


> Hawker Hurricane?


 
Supermarine Spitfire 

Not sure what Mk though?


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 10, 2014)

I see where the pic comes from now: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Supermarine_Spitfire


----------



## Norton (Jan 11, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*January 10th, 2014*





*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Some more air pron?... 





Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jan 11, 2014)

Glad to see [Ion] is starting to spool up!
GO! GO! GO!


----------



## Nordic (Jan 11, 2014)

The scary and aww inspiring thing about ion spooling, is he is still not done. 50k and still going.


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 11, 2014)

Wow, grabbed some nice pie yesterday!!!


----------



## Norton (Jan 12, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*January 11th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*One more!... 





Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 12, 2014)

Holy cow!!!!!! I got 4th in pie today??????? I don't have a clue how I did that!!!


----------



## manofthem (Jan 12, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Holy cow!!!!!! I got 4th in pie today??????? I don't have a clue how I did that!!!


I was going to remark on that but then I got interrupted earlier. Awesome work Dano, keep it up!!!  You beat Justin tonight so you can't back off now


----------



## Nordic (Jan 12, 2014)

Don't kid stinger608, your after nortons spot!


----------



## Norton (Jan 12, 2014)

james888 said:


> Don't kid stinger608, your after nortons spot!



If he earns it, he can have it 

Great job stinger!


----------



## Norton (Jan 13, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*January 12th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Last one for now!... 
* Maybe next week's a good time for some Coffey! 





Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Jan 13, 2014)

Great work team!  Props to our top leaders! 

Planes are cool too, i'm feeling the old birds.  But I have to say that I can't turn down some hot coffee


----------



## Nordic (Jan 13, 2014)

Norton, remember when you tried to find the most big obnoxious over sized engines. You should do something similar with planes.



Spoiler: Best I can find


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 13, 2014)

Okay, now I don't know whats going on, but I can't imagine me getting 4th two days in a row! 
Is someone crunching in my name? 

I mean jeez, I only have 3 ole x58 systems crunching! I can't imagine even getting 4th once, let alone two days in a row.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 13, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Okay, now I don't know whats going on, but I can't imagine me getting 4th two days in a row!
> Is someone crunching in my name?
> 
> I mean jeez, I only have 3 ole x58 systems crunching! I can't imagine even getting 4th once, let alone two days in a row.



Hey if have someone crunching for you and you don't want them, they can crunch for me!  I wouldn't mind the help


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 13, 2014)

I don't know Matt. My numbers jumped up big time in the last several days.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 13, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> I don't know Matt. My numbers jumped up big time in the last several days.



My numbers were down today. ...  You been stealing my cpu cycles?


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 13, 2014)

manofthem said:


> My numbers were down today. ...  You been stealing my cpu cycles?




Jeez, maybe that is what it is.


----------



## xvi (Jan 13, 2014)

So close to pie, but I'm having a hard time keeping my room cool.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 13, 2014)

Norton said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



That seems to be a De Haviland Mosquito.


----------



## Norton (Jan 14, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*January 13th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Hot Coffee is served!... 


Spoiler:  Order Up!



Those who expected something else didn't make note of the spelling!  






Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 14, 2014)

Chevalr1c said:


> That seems to be a De Haviland Mosquito.



Which, on a sidenote, is one of the few WW2 planes made of wood.



Norton said:


> *
> Those who expected something else didn't make note of the spelling
> Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *



I always click on your spoilers no matter what you promise.


----------



## Norton (Jan 14, 2014)

Chevalr1c said:


> Which, on a sidenote, is one of the few WW2 planes made of wood.


 
Fine performance for the materials used too! 

*Note- the sound of a Rolls-Royce Merlin, whether idling or full throttle, is like the finest music to me.. in the case of the Mosquito, _Twice_ as nice! 



Chevalr1c said:


> I always click on your spoilers no matter what you promise.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 14, 2014)

_Whatever you do, don't spare the glue!_

They seriously had that as a motto in the factory.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jan 14, 2014)

Chevalr1c said:


> _Whatever you do, don't spare the glue!_
> 
> They seriously had that as a motto in the factory.



And that makes PERFECT sense. Seriously.


----------



## Norton (Jan 15, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*January 14th, 2014*





*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Time for Hot Coffey!!!... 


Spoiler:  The real deal!










Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## xvi (Jan 15, 2014)

Finally some pie. I love me some delicious.. erm.. what is that? Chapstick pie?

Fired up my laptop last night in hopes of adding another 1k ppd. I'm hoping to make pie a regular occurrence.


----------



## Norton (Jan 15, 2014)

xvi said:


> Finally some pie. *I love me some delicious.. erm.. what is that? Chapstick pie?*
> 
> Fired up my laptop last night in hopes of adding another 1k ppd. I'm hoping to make pie a regular occurrence.


 
That would be Banana (Banana Cream?) Pie


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jan 15, 2014)

I am getting worried about [Ion]. He's kinda back, but at the same time it seems He's not. Only four of his machines appear to be reporting.
"You OK there, sport?"



xvi said:


> Finally some pie. I love me some delicious.. erm.. what is that? Chapstick pie?



It's honey pie 
see this post. (thanks, Cap'n!)


----------



## Norton (Jan 15, 2014)

Vinska said:


> It's honey pie
> see this post. (thanks, Cap'n!)


 
Honey was the original designation- Banana was discussed as a better representation of the color used.

Conclusion- either flavor is appropriate and the choice is up to the cruncher who gets that slice


----------



## xvi (Jan 15, 2014)

Looks much more like banana cream pie now that you mention it. Also, funny thing. It seems BOINC is happier when you remember to turn off your Minecraft server.


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 15, 2014)

What the hell is the number 5 pie? LOL


----------



## xvi (Jan 15, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> What the hell is the number 5 pie? LOL


Neon Pink Disco Fever pie. Obviously.


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 15, 2014)

xvi said:


> Neon Pink Disco Fever pie. Obviously.



 oh great, that helps......LOLOL

I was thinking along the lines of something else entirely LOL.


----------



## t_ski (Jan 15, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> oh great, that helps......LOLOL
> 
> I was thinking along the lines of something else entirely LOL.


A different kind of pink pie 



Spoiler



http://mlp.wikia.com/wiki/Pinkie_Pie


----------



## Norton (Jan 16, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*January 15th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Time for Hot Coffey!!!... 


Spoiler:  The real deal!










Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jan 17, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*January 16th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Time for Hot Coffey!!!... 


Spoiler:  Open carefully!










Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Jan 17, 2014)

Haha, love that little "open carefully."   I'm sitting around a fire outside with a Flensburger Dunkel and with my mom and wife while they talk girl, so a little slap to reality was welcomed


----------



## Arjai (Jan 17, 2014)

I think I may have used that pic, for something TPU related. Or, I could have just seen it before and it was burned into my brain?


----------



## Norton (Jan 18, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*January 17th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*One Moar Hot Coffey!!!... 


Spoiler:  Open carefully!










Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Jan 18, 2014)

Great work team, our top 5 deserve respect...  
... As well as everyone else


----------



## Norton (Jan 19, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*January 18th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Robot Week!!!... 
Starting with Gipsy Danger





Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jan 20, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*January 19th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Robot Week!!!... 
and Bender ofc..




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## t_ski (Jan 20, 2014)

Lemon eh?  Makes me want some Lime pie to go with it


----------



## Norton (Jan 20, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Lemon eh?  Makes me want some Lime pie to go with it



Gotta earn it! 

I may be moving some stuff around atm but there are at least 8 more threads waiting in drydock that can pop up anytime


----------



## Arjai (Jan 21, 2014)

Norton said:


> *Time for Pie.....!*
> 
> 
> *Robot Week!!!...
> ...



I know it is Robot week. I also know you, most likely, picked Bender due to a similar post? 

I love it!! and...


----------



## Norton (Jan 21, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*January 20th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Robot Week!!!... 
The real deal!




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Arjai (Jan 21, 2014)

Hmmm, sorry Norton/Bill. Seems you may have been the one that subconsciously included the Futurama tag in MY mind! Although, the Daily Number's did actually do the talking, and aimed me squarely at the Futurama reference. Strange how that works.


----------



## t_ski (Jan 21, 2014)

Norton said:


> Gotta earn it!
> 
> I may be moving some stuff around atm but there are at least 8 more threads waiting in drydock that can pop up anytime


If you only knew what I have sitting on my desk at the moment...


----------



## Norton (Jan 21, 2014)

t_ski said:


> If you only knew what I have sitting on my desk at the moment...



Show it! I gotta know!!!


----------



## manofthem (Jan 21, 2014)

t_ski said:


> If you only knew what I have sitting on my desk at the moment...



Pics or it didn't happen 

Come on, we are your friends; don't tease us


----------



## t_ski (Jan 22, 2014)

Norton said:


> Show it! I gotta know!!!





manofthem said:


> Pics or it didn't happen
> 
> Come on, we are your friends; don't tease us


I don't want to give Bill a head start, as I'm still waiting on parts


----------



## Norton (Jan 22, 2014)

t_ski said:


> I don't want to give Bill a head start, as I'm still waiting on parts



Same here... you post yours, I'll post mine


----------



## Norton (Jan 22, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*January 21st, 2014*





*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Robot Week!!!... 
Everyone's favorite Astromech 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Nordic (Jan 22, 2014)

Tski, Norton we need to have a chat about what you can and can not keep secret from the team. Some of us members like to drool a little.


----------



## Norton (Jan 22, 2014)

james888 said:


> Tski, Norton we need to have a chat about what you can and can not keep secret from the team. Some of us members like to drool a little.



OK, I'll go first (moved it over to the Team thread):

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-wcg-boinc-team.85784/page-1004#post-3053217

Alright T, your turn!


----------



## t_ski (Jan 22, 2014)

Norton said:


> OK, I'll go first (moved it over to the Team thread):
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-wcg-boinc-team.85784/page-1004#post-3053217
> 
> Alright T, your turn!


Give me a little time.  Maybe I can whet your whistle tonight 

Drool will be flowing when I do


----------



## Norton (Jan 23, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*January 22nd, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Robot Week!!!... 
No disassemble! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Nordic (Jan 23, 2014)

Back to top 20!


----------



## Norton (Jan 24, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*January 23rd, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Robot Week!!!... 
Meet Atlas (DARPA-2014) 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jan 25, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*January 24th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Robot Week!!!... 
Classic robots




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Jan 25, 2014)

Now how am I supposed to sleep without my pie fix?


----------



## Norton (Jan 25, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Now how am I supposed to sleep without my pie fix?



Fixed 
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/have-you-got-pie-today.93832/page-354#post-3054832

FreeDC updated but really late


----------



## Norton (Jan 26, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*January 25th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Kitties see things changing???... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jan 27, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*January 26th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Darth Stewie say Crunch!!!...
He already found [Ion].... he'll come for you next! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Jan 27, 2014)

HAHA, love that pic! 
Pie looks nice fellers, nice work!


----------



## Arjai (Jan 27, 2014)

Wow, almost symetrical. More so than I have seen in some time.


----------



## Norton (Jan 28, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*January 27th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Space Week!!!... 
SpaceShip2 with WhiteKnight2






Spoiler:  An awesome vid of today's flight!















Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jan 29, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*January 28th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Space Week!!!... 
Mars Curiosity Rover (self-portrait)
2,000 lbs of nuclear powered goodness w/friggin lasers too! 





Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## t_ski (Jan 29, 2014)

I figured my numbers would be down more than that.  Two days, each at eight hours, worth of webex sessions going - turned off BOINC so I don't have any video lag.  Three more days to go   At least I get to do it from home instead of the office


----------



## manofthem (Jan 29, 2014)

t_ski said:


> I figured my numbers would be down more than that.  Two days, each at eight hours, worth of webex sessions going - turned off BOINC so I don't have any video lag.  Three more days to go   At least I get to do it from home instead of the office



Well keep it up, numbers are looking good


----------



## Norton (Jan 30, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*January 29th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Space Week!!!... 
Apollo 17
Launched over 40 years ago- Where's our Warp Drive! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jan 31, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*January 30th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Space Week!!!... 
International Space Station (ISS)
Can't do a Space Week w/o the Big Guy 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Arjai (Jan 31, 2014)

Norton said:


> *Space Week!!!...
> International Space Station (ISS)
> Can't do a Space Week w/o the Big Guy
> 
> ...



Big Guy? Whom are you referring to?


----------



## Norton (Jan 31, 2014)

Arjai said:


> Big Guy? Whom are you referring to?



The large space station in the middle of the picture...


----------



## manofthem (Jan 31, 2014)

Forgot to resume BOINC til this after noon so i'm way down there  

Regardless, you guys in the Top 10 are doing an awesome job throwing down some amazing numbers!  Keep it up!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 31, 2014)

Been out of the loop, but what's up with Kai? Has he idled most of his rigs?


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 31, 2014)

Initially he announced a "holiday season" related move to his parents and hence announced a multiweek shutdown of his rigs. But it seems that the start of the next semester caught him so his rigs are not back up AFAIK.


----------



## Norton (Jan 31, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Been out of the loop, but what's up with Kai? Has he idled most of his rigs?


 
He's been AWOL for awhile- last PM I got from him was about 3-4 weeks ago and hasn't really been around the forums, or logged in rather, since early December.

I PM'd him earlier this week but he hasn't responded yet???


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 1, 2014)

Norton said:


> He's been AWOL for awhile- last PM I got from him was about 3-4 weeks ago and hasn't really been around the forums, or logged in rather, since early December.
> 
> I PM'd him earlier this week but he hasn't responded yet???


Hope everything is OK. He's still posting links on Facebook. I'll hit him up to see how he is.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 1, 2014)

[Ion], why you no haz love for us no more?


----------



## Nordic (Feb 1, 2014)

manofthem said:


> [Ion], why you no haz love for us no more?


University probably cought up with him on his power usage. He is probably on the lamb...


----------



## Norton (Feb 1, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*January 31st, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Space Week!!!... 
Hubble Space Telescope- *deployed in *1990
Still going nearly 24 years later!!! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Feb 2, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*February 1st, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Have a Hot Coffey Break!!!... 


Spoiler:  Open carefully!










Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Feb 2, 2014)

The coffey came just in time! 
Great work everyone


----------



## Norton (Feb 3, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*February 2nd, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*6 More Weeks of Winter!!!... 
Dang Woodchuck!!! 





Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 3, 2014)

Looks like I reached top 30 tonight, for the first time ever: http://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/user/list/12/0/22175


----------



## xvi (Feb 3, 2014)

Just noticed my two slices of pie near the end of last month. Not completely sure how I managed 5th, but I'll take it. Looks like I need to set insta-report on my rigs. Can't believe how wild my PPD is.


----------



## Norton (Feb 4, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*February 3rd, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Because... Cool!!!... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Feb 5, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*February 4th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*LOLCATS!!!... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 5, 2014)

luv the calvin and hobes


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 5, 2014)

Okay everyone, my numbers are going to go down quite a bit soon. Unfortunately I am forced to sell one of my systems that is currently crunching.  
I was forced to make this decision a couple of weeks ago in order to make all of the February bills that are due. 


The good news though is that I have a hell of a good chance at getting on with the US postal service doing a route out in the country around town. I have took, and passed, all the preliminary tests. Last test is the driving test and actual interview. I should hear on that later this week. 

But, I should be able to piece another system together within 2 or 3 months.


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 5, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Okay everyone, my numbers are going to go down quite a bit soon. Unfortunately I am forced to sell one of my systems that is currently crunching.
> I was forced to make this decision a couple of weeks ago in order to make all of the February bills that are due.
> 
> 
> ...



Great news Dan


----------



## manofthem (Feb 5, 2014)

mjkmike said:


> luv the calvin and hobes



I just realized that pic. That pic is actually my background for my text messages on my GS4, great stuff.

Btw mjkmike, you ought to post more often; we enjoy your company 


@stinger608: I hope the very for you with the USPS!  You've put up a good fight so far and I think it'll work out nicely. Your ppd has been awesome lately!


----------



## Arjai (Feb 5, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Okay everyone, my numbers are going to go down quite a bit soon. Unfortunately I am forced to sell one of my systems that is currently crunching.
> I was forced to make this decision a couple of weeks ago in order to make all of the February bills that are due.
> 
> 
> ...


Best of luck to you!!


----------



## Norton (Feb 6, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*February 5th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Goodnight Forrestal...
Sold as scrap for a penny.....




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Arjai (Feb 6, 2014)

Norton said:


> *Goodnight Forrestal...
> Sold as scrap for a penny.....
> 
> 
> ...



For a penny? Crap! It's gotta be worth at least $2.00!!


----------



## Nordic (Feb 6, 2014)

I would of bought that for $0.01 and then sold it for $10000. Good profit.


----------



## Norton (Feb 6, 2014)

james888 said:


> I would of bought that for $0.01 and then sold it for $10000. Good profit.



You're responsible for the shipping charges though- try to find a good rate for 59,000 tons!


----------



## Nordic (Feb 6, 2014)

Ok. $10000 + shipping. Can I put on my sailors hat and bring it to them? Or even better. Can I invade and conquer Canada with it?

Soon all you canadians will belong to us mua ha ha ha


----------



## librin.so.1 (Feb 6, 2014)

james888 said:


> Ok. $10000 + shipping. Can I put on my sailors hat and bring it to them? Or even better. Can I invade and conquer Canada with it?
> 
> Soon all you canadians will belong to us mua ha ha ha


Invade? Sure.
Conquer? You still need land forces, so no.


----------



## Norton (Feb 7, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*February 6th, 2014*





*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Challenge approaching!!!... 
Get ready to battle!




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Nordic (Feb 7, 2014)

Top 20! Whew! Going full speed again and then some now. Spool my pretties spool!


----------



## manofthem (Feb 7, 2014)

I need t_ski to slap me again, for I stopped BOINC last night to play Trine 2, and of course I forgot to resume it.  I was wondering earlier in the day why I was way low in the ranks, and now it all becomes clear  

But good work to everyone else!


----------



## t_ski (Feb 7, 2014)

manofthem said:


> I need t_ski to slap me again, for I stopped BOINC last night to play Trine 2, and of course I forgot to resume it.  I was wondering earlier in the day why I was way low in the ranks, and now it all becomes clear
> 
> But good work to everyone else!



You need to just set up some rules so the system throttles back when you launch that exe


----------



## Norton (Feb 7, 2014)

manofthem said:


> I need t_ski to slap me again, for I stopped BOINC last night to play Trine 2, and of course I forgot to resume it.  I was wondering earlier in the day why I was way low in the ranks, and now it all becomes clear
> 
> But good work to everyone else!




You could leave it on and adjust this number to 10 or 20- BOINC should idle while you're gaming automatically

EDIT- or what t_ski suggested


----------



## manofthem (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks t_ski and Norton!  I guess I'll just have to do what you guys say.  I suppose it'll work just as well, and that way I won't get screwed again. Silly me


----------



## Nordic (Feb 7, 2014)

Have you tried using the exclusive application thing. I have it for my games and it works excellent.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 7, 2014)

james888 said:


> Have you tried using the exclusive application thing. I have it for my games and it works excellent.



I haven't.  A while back, I had the setting that the other guys mentioned, but after my last reinstall, I never messed with the settings again. I guess it's time. 

But what is this exclusive application that you mention?


----------



## Nordic (Feb 7, 2014)

I don't want to get paint out, but look at the four tabs. The far right one. From there you direct boinc to the .exe of your game or any application really. If that application is running then boinc stops immediately. Starts up by itself too.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 7, 2014)

james888 said:


> I don't want to get paint out, but look at the four tabs. The far right one. From there you direct boinc to the .exe of your game or any application really. If that application is running then boinc stops immediately. Starts up by itself too.


Oh that's awesome!  I'll be giving that a try tomorrow too.  Thanks buddy


----------



## Norton (Feb 8, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*February 7th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*2014 Winter Olympics Open!!!... 
Good Luck Athletes! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Feb 9, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*February 8th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Curling an Olympics classic!!!... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 9, 2014)

Yep, now my numbers are dropping like a rock.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 9, 2014)

Norton said:


> You could leave it on and adjust this number to 10 or 20- BOINC should idle while you're gaming automatically
> 
> EDIT- or what t_ski suggested





james888 said:


> Have you tried using the exclusive application thing. I have it for my games and it works excellent.



Today I finally remembered and had time to fiddle with my settings, and I changed both of these.  I set BOINC to pause after a certain cpu usage (don't remember what I chose, ~25%) and I set the exclusive applications to the most common games. I hope this will help me now so I won't have to stop BOINC whole gaming so u don't lose valuable time when I forget to resume. 

Anyhow, great work to all. And Dano, your numbers are still looking good to me  

Great work team


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 9, 2014)

Great work guys.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Feb 9, 2014)

obligatory:


----------



## Norton (Feb 10, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*February 9th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Challenge approaching!!!... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 10, 2014)

Sorry, I could not resist!


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 10, 2014)

Rogue Leader! That game was the shit


----------



## Norton (Feb 11, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*February 10th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Challenge approaching!!!... 
Prepare for Warp!




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Feb 11, 2014)

It's not every day I share a spot next to [Ion]   
We miss you bro, come back to us


----------



## Norton (Feb 12, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*February 11th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Challenge approaching!!!... 
Close all shops in the mall! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Arjai (Feb 12, 2014)

Ludicrous, LOL.
















Is that Ludicrous, enough?


----------



## Norton (Feb 13, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*February 12th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Challenge approaching!!!... 
Time to heat up the tires!!! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Feb 13, 2014)

Norton, I want more Spaceballs stuff! 

I wonder if pie will adjust with the challenge soon to start...  I think so and I hope so!  

Great work everyone


----------



## Arjai (Feb 13, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Norton, I want more Spaceballs stuff!
> 
> I wonder if pie will adjust with the challenge soon to start...  I think so and I hope so!
> 
> Great work everyone



The Daily Numbers have already changed!!


----------



## Nordic (Feb 13, 2014)

Wow. The competition got fierce. I was well in the top 20 with an 8k score yesturday.


----------



## Norton (Feb 14, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*February 13th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Challenge approaching!!!... 
Fasten seat belts- lock down the catapult!!! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Nordic (Feb 14, 2014)

Where am I? I dropped out of the top 30! Not before the challenge!


----------



## Arjai (Feb 15, 2014)

james888 said:


> Where am I? I dropped out of the top 30! Not before the challenge!



MadShot is off the chart, also. Me thinks, SANDBAGS!!!
Oh well, to each, their own.

Sandbagger!


----------



## Nordic (Feb 15, 2014)

Norton, is there going to be double pie tomorrow? I want to know if I got back to the top 30 and I lost my boinc stats link to my page........


----------



## Norton (Feb 15, 2014)

Stadby for Pie- will edit it into this post in a few minutes... sorry Team- fell asleep in the middle of doing the post 

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*February 14th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Challenge approaching is here!!!... 

GO!!! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## librin.so.1 (Feb 15, 2014)

Arjai said:


> [...] Me thinks, SANDBAGS!!!
> Oh well, to each, their own.
> 
> Sandbagger!



I've been doing that a bit now. Is it time to report now? i.e. has the challenge started already? *duuuuurp*


----------



## manofthem (Feb 15, 2014)

Norton said:


> Stadby for Pie- will edit it into this post in a few minutes



Standing by... Boy that's a long few minutes...!


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 15, 2014)

Weather is bad for them.  Stay safe Norton.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 15, 2014)

mjkmike said:


> Weather is bad for them.  Stay safe Norton.



Oh man, just checked the weather up there in the NE and it looks like they're getting it pretty hard. 

Be warm and safe fellas!


----------



## Norton (Feb 15, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Standing by... Boy that's a long few minutes...!



Fixed!

Regarding the weather- 3-6" of snow expected this afternoon so not too bad... more is expected North and East of my area.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 15, 2014)

Norton said:


> Fixed!
> 
> Regarding the weather- 3-6" of snow expected this afternoon so not too bad... more is expected North and East of my area.



Sounds bad to me 

Pie looks good, Buck shot right up there!


----------



## Nordic (Feb 15, 2014)

Great start for myself and the team in general.


----------



## Norton (Feb 16, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*February 15th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Challenge Day 1- TPU #1!!!... 
Awesome launch Team! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Nordic (Feb 16, 2014)

Pie tastes sooo GOOOD


----------



## manofthem (Feb 16, 2014)

james888 said:


> Pie tastes sooo GOOOD


Yeah, rub it in the faces of us low folk who can't get pie....

Great work, awesome to see so many raking in some amazing numbers


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 16, 2014)

My numbers were down (3770K only got 3.5K ) but I added an 1065t @ 3.5Ghz  I had lying around. 

MUST. GET. PIE.


----------



## Norton (Feb 16, 2014)

My numbers went up the last 2 days and I dropped down one slice on the Pie each day.... that's awesome!!!


----------



## yotano211 (Feb 16, 2014)

wow..!!... how did I get 9th in the pie list. Must be the 4-5 days of things I dumped to the WCG servers.

I only have a 2670qm at 2.4 and 3920xm at 4.3, its kinda warm at my dads house.


----------



## Nordic (Feb 16, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Yeah, rub it in the faces of us low folk who can't get pie....
> 
> Great work, awesome to see so many raking in some amazing numbers


Doesn't make your contribution any less important.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 16, 2014)

Norton said:


> My numbers went up the last 2 days and I dropped down one slice on the Pie each day.... that's awesome!!!


Yesterdays was due to me sandbagging for 2 or 3 days. LOL


----------



## Norton (Feb 17, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*February 16th, 2014*





*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Challenge Day 2- TPU #1!!!... 
Rolling out! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 17, 2014)

PIE!!!


----------



## manofthem (Feb 17, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> PIE!!!



Nice work buddy!  

And I guess I'm spooled up because I passed the 10k and hit 11k! Wihoo 

Keep it up fellas!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 17, 2014)

Great work guys


----------



## Nordic (Feb 17, 2014)

I could of had pie if I didnt game...


----------



## manofthem (Feb 17, 2014)

james888 said:


> I could of had pie if I didnt game...



You gamed?


----------



## xvi (Feb 17, 2014)

Norton said:


> Stadby for Pie- will edit it into this post in a few minutes... sorry Team- fell asleep in the middle of doing the post
> 
> *Time for Pie.....!*
> *February 14th, 2014*
> ...


Chart says I'm 9th, but pie says I'm not? I think I found the spot you fell asleep at. 
Certainly understandable considering how much you do for the team.


----------



## Norton (Feb 17, 2014)

xvi said:


> Chart says I'm 9th, but pie says I'm not? I think I found the spot you fell asleep at.
> Certainly understandable considering how much you do for the team.



I'll look it over and fix it today- Thanks!


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 17, 2014)

manofthem said:


> You gamed?


Damn I looked at this and hardly any sleep for me all I could see was this.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Feb 17, 2014)

OMG, getting a piece of that delicious pie will be really hard this time, I'm missing my old ironsides rig (gave it to my father) and - best of all - most of you guys are dedicating so many resources to the challenge! 

By the way, this morning I enabled my WCG patch in the preferences in my UserCP, but it still doesn't show up, does it take a while to update?

Good job everyone!


----------



## Norton (Feb 17, 2014)

15th Warlock said:


> OMG, getting a piece of that delicious pie will be really hard this time, I'm missing my old ironsides rig (gave it to my father) and - best of all - most of you guys are dedicating so many resources to the challenge!
> 
> By the way, this morning *I enabled my WCG patch in the preferences in my UserCP, but it still doesn't show up, does it take a while to update*?
> 
> Good job everyone!


 
Double-check your WCG user name in "preferences"... name needs to match your WCG user name.

Thanks for your contribution- all results are important. A research breakthrough can be made with a single result


----------



## 15th Warlock (Feb 17, 2014)

Norton said:


> Double-check your WCG user name in "preferences"... name needs to match your WCG user name.
> 
> Thanks for your contribution- all results are important. A research breakthrough can be made with a single result



Yup, it matches, never mind, will wait a bit longer for the system to update maybe 

Glad to be of help to this awesome team


----------



## manofthem (Feb 17, 2014)

15th Warlock said:


> Glad to be of help to this awesome team



Glad to have your help.  You're right that this team is pretty fantastic, and you're welcome to be a part of it as much as you can


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 17, 2014)

Finally got these servers configured properly(Thanks Mad_Shot & Norton) and they are spewing out some consistent points with zero errors. Hoping for 80-90K today!


----------



## Norton (Feb 17, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Finally got these servers configured properly(Thanks Mad_Shot & Norton) and they are spewing out some consistent points with zero errors. Hoping for 80-90K today!



Hmmm.... will we be needing to play this for you tonight?


----------



## Norton (Feb 18, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*February 17th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Challenge Day 3- TPU #1!!!... 
Burning em' up! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Feb 18, 2014)

I guess this is the closest I'll be getting to pie any time soon . And I see t_ski snaked past Norton too today 

Awesome day!


----------



## Nordic (Feb 18, 2014)

Either I am still spooling or was just a really productive day. I gamed(sorry manofthem) today also and got higher ppd.


----------



## Arjai (Feb 18, 2014)

@BUCK NASTY , Great job buddy!!  Thanks a bunch for helping us out, AGAIN!!


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 18, 2014)

PIE!!!11ONE!!


----------



## manofthem (Feb 18, 2014)

james888 said:


> Either I am still spooling or was just a really productive day. I gamed(sorry manofthem) today also and got higher ppd.



No apology necessary, you're rockin' it and enjoying pie tonight... Nuff said 






It was the closest thing to gray/silver/cement pie I could find


----------



## 15th Warlock (Feb 18, 2014)

I finally broke top 20 today! Awesome performance everyone! 

We sure are showing them who's best 

Congrats to all pie club members, you guys rock!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Feb 18, 2014)

Finally! Someone FINALLY snatched the cherry from me! Thanks, Buck! 

Getting the cherry every single day is kinda boring – I miss the thrill of competition from the Good Old Days™ when I used to face great competition for getting any pie, let alone getting higher tier slices.
To quote Raelynn from 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




wesomenauts: "It's lonely at the top."


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 18, 2014)

Vinska said:


> Finally! Someone FINALLY snatched the cherry from me! Thanks, Buck!
> 
> Getting the cherry every single day is kinda boring – I miss the thrill of competition from the Good Old Days™ when I used to face great competition for getting any pie, let alone getting higher tier slices.
> To quote Raelynn from
> ...


I'll do my best to give you some "competition" for the next week. I must congratulate you on the Borg collective of school rigs that you have assembled. How long are you allowed to run them?


----------



## librin.so.1 (Feb 18, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I'll do my best to give you some "competition" for the next week. I must congratulate you on the Borg collective of school rigs that you have assembled. How long are you allowed to run them?


As of now, indefinitely. Unless something changes in the future.
Also, the *x9* Pentium Dual-Core E5200 machines got cleanly upgraded from WinXP to Win7, like, yesterday. Was only informed half an hour ago. That means they stopped crunching and won't start before I manage to reinstall BOINC. "aww peanut butter and jelly sandwiches!" –Steve


----------



## t_ski (Feb 18, 2014)

manofthem said:


> I guess this is the closest I'll be getting to pie any time soon . And I see t_ski snaked past Norton too today
> 
> Awesome day!


It's the dual 1366 rig: one day it's down and the next day it's up (since it won't report results immediately)


----------



## Norton (Feb 18, 2014)

t_ski said:


> It's the dual 1366 rig: one day it's down and the next day it's up (since it won't report results immediately)



You should be able to use sudoedit to change the cc_config.xml file to get it to report immediately


----------



## manofthem (Feb 19, 2014)

t_ski said:


> It's the dual 1366 rig: one day it's down and the next day it's up (since it won't report results immediately)



Awesome rig!  
Have you tried what Norton said? He just helped me getting my WU's to report immediately


----------



## t_ski (Feb 19, 2014)

Norton said:


> You should be able to use sudoedit to change the cc_config.xml file to get it to report immediately





manofthem said:


> Awesome rig!
> Have you tried what Norton said? He just helped me getting my WU's to report immediately


You guys forgot the story - that's the one I took the password off of before editing the CC_Config.xml file.  Now I can't edit it since I don't have the root password anymore...


----------



## manofthem (Feb 19, 2014)

t_ski said:


> You guys forgot the story - that's the one I took the password off of before editing the CC_Config.xml file.  Now I can't edit it since I don't have the root password anymore...



I did forget. I haz a oops


----------



## Norton (Feb 19, 2014)

t_ski said:


> You guys forgot the story - that's the one I took the password off of before editing the CC_Config.xml file.  Now I can't edit it since I don't have the root password anymore...



Not sure how to work around that other than dumping the install and reinstalling Linux from scratch


----------



## t_ski (Feb 19, 2014)

I would have to wipe it and start over, unless there is some kind of root password reset utility...

(I know there was a Windows admin password reset util that ironically ran Linux to remove/recreate the admin account.)


----------



## librin.so.1 (Feb 19, 2014)

t_ski said:


> I would have to wipe it and start over, unless there is some kind of root password reset utility...
> 
> (I know there was a Windows admin password reset util that ironically ran Linux to remove/recreate the admin account.)



Boot into Runlevel 1 AKA single user mode and You can add/change the password from there.
For Ubuntu-based distros that's the "recovery mode" boot menu entry. (You might need to tap the escape key before booting to bring the boot menu up if it is configured to bypass the menu and instantly boot the first menu entry.)
When in the single user mode, run this: passwd [your_username]
it will ask to enter a new password and to confirm it
then, run this command: reboot
(this one should be self-explanatory  )


----------



## Norton (Feb 19, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*February 18th, 2014*





*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Challenge Day 4- TPU #1!!!... 
Still kicking Butt!! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## t_ski (Feb 19, 2014)

Vinska said:


> Boot into Runlevel 1 AKA single user mode and You can add/change the password from there.
> For Ubuntu-based distros that's the "recovery mode" boot menu entry. (You might need to tap the escape key before booting to bring the boot menu up if it is configured to bypass the menu and instantly boot the first menu entry.)
> When in the single user mode, run this: passwd [your_username]
> it will ask to enter a new password and to confirm it
> ...


Thanks, but I get an "authentication token manipulation error" when I do that.


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 19, 2014)

*MOAR PIE!*

*



*


----------



## Arjai (Feb 19, 2014)

Nice work Crunchers. There might be a surprise on the *20th*. Not sure but, might be.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 19, 2014)

Ah crap, I have dropped out of the top 30.  
I is sad...........


----------



## Arjai (Feb 19, 2014)

No worries, you will be back.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 19, 2014)

Arjai said:


> No worries, you will be back.



Well maybe a little bit, but had to sell one of my cruncher's two or three weeks ago to make ends meet. So I won't be climbing much for awhile. At least until I get bucks ahead to afford to build or buy another cruncher.


----------



## Arjai (Feb 19, 2014)

The itch will drive you. You know you have it.

Know that temporary setbacks are just that, TEMPORARY!


----------



## manofthem (Feb 19, 2014)

Man, I was so close to pie tonight 

Nice to see 15thWarlock shoot up there in the pie, as well as everyone's hard efforts


----------



## Arjai (Feb 19, 2014)

I love Challenges! Everything changes!!  Everybody pumps it up and bam! That piece of pie is somebody elses!!

Static pie is booooooring!


----------



## 15th Warlock (Feb 19, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Man, I was so close to pie tonight
> 
> Nice to see 15thWarlock shoot up there in the pie, as well as everyone's hard efforts



Thanks man, I'm just happy to help our team, we sure are kicking butt this time!


----------



## t_ski (Feb 20, 2014)

Vinska said:


> Boot into Runlevel 1 AKA single user mode and You can add/change the password from there.
> For Ubuntu-based distros that's the "recovery mode" boot menu entry. (You might need to tap the escape key before booting to bring the boot menu up if it is configured to bypass the menu and instantly boot the first menu entry.)
> When in the single user mode, run this: passwd [your_username]
> it will ask to enter a new password and to confirm it
> ...


FYI - Vinska got me up and running with this trick (and another command to mount the drive in RW mode) and now the dual-1366 rig seems to be reporting immediately.  You should be able to tell that when you look at the pie today


----------



## Norton (Feb 20, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*February 19th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Challenge Day 5- TPU #1!!!... 
Cruising!!! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Feb 20, 2014)

Buck's rockin the #2 spot but he's been pretty absent in our discussions lately. 

Oh wait, he's out of town isn't he?   my bad


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 20, 2014)

15K to get pie. Insane but awesome


----------



## Norton (Feb 21, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*February 20th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Challenge Day 6- TPU #1!!!... 
Nearing the horizon!!! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Feb 22, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*February 21st, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Challenge Day 7- TPU #1!!!... 
24 hrs to go!!! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Feb 23, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*February 22nd, 2014*





*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Challenge Day 8- TPU Wins!!!... 
Congrats Team!!! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Feb 24, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*February 23rd, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Challenge is done...Time to game a bit!!!... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Feb 24, 2014)

Norton said:


> *Challenge is done...Time to game a bit!!!... *



Man, that sounds like a good idea 
Actually, I miss the whole challenge feel, the push to do more.  I feel so... empty inside 

Great work team, numbers are still strong!


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 24, 2014)

Can't play yet. I'm still spooling down and after that comes a re-install


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 24, 2014)

Can't play yet. It is Monday and I have a thesis to write.


----------



## Norton (Feb 25, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*February 24th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Time to recharge- Have a Schwartz!!!... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Blue-Knight (Feb 25, 2014)

A novice said:


> Have you got pie today?


Yes: 3.141592653589793238462643383279502884197169399375105820974944592307816406286208998628034825342117067982148086513282.


----------



## Norton (Feb 25, 2014)

Blue-Knight said:


> Yes: 3.141592653589793238462643383279502884197169399375105820974944592307816406286208998628034825342117067982148086513282.



Here ya go:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/link-forums/general-nonsense.70/


----------



## manofthem (Feb 25, 2014)

Blue-Knight said:


> Yes: 3.141592653589793238462643383279502884197169399375105820974944592307816406286208998628034825342117067982148086513282.


----------



## Norton (Feb 26, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*February 25th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Sometimes just.... Ack!!!... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Arjai (Feb 26, 2014)

Ack! LOL


----------



## librin.so.1 (Feb 26, 2014)

c'mon, [Ion]!
Y U No firing rigs up to give me competition?


----------



## Norton (Feb 27, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*February 26th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Puppies!!!... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Feb 27, 2014)

I got bumped out of the top 20 

Great work everyone, pie is looking great as always!


----------



## t_ski (Feb 27, 2014)

Bill, it's getting cold again.  I think we need to warm up with some Coffey


----------



## manofthem (Feb 27, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Bill, it's getting cold again.  I think we need to warm up with some Coffey


Yes, yes, yes!!!

We supposedly have a cold front coming in tomorrow so Coffey would be a *swell* idea


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 27, 2014)

Or one of the Hot non coffey breaks heheh. I will back in the pie tomorrow. Didn't get a chance to upload last night or this morning.


----------



## Norton (Feb 27, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Bill, it's getting cold again.  I think we need to warm up with some Coffey



I think we can accomodate your request


----------



## librin.so.1 (Feb 27, 2014)

manofthem said:


> so Coffey would be a *swell* idea



How do You know this is one of my favorite words?


----------



## Arjai (Feb 27, 2014)

Vinska said:


> How do You know this is one of my favorite words?


Swell? I am swell with a lot of words! Also Phrases. My current favorite is, "Tilting at Windmills."

Any Literature folks around here? Kudo's to the one who knows where that is from.


----------



## Nordic (Feb 27, 2014)

Arjai said:


> Swell? I am swell with a lot of words! Also Phrases. My current favorite is, "Tilting at Windmills."
> 
> Any Literature folks around here? Kudo's to the one who knows where that is from.


Reminds me Don *quiote* a bit althought I haven't read it.


----------



## Arjai (Feb 27, 2014)

james888 said:


> Reminds me Don *quiote* a bit althought I haven't read it.


 Correct sir. I hadn't read it, until after this request. My Mother used that phrase, on occasion.
http://www.word-detective.com/2009/03/tilting-at-windmills/


----------



## manofthem (Feb 27, 2014)

Well that cold front we were supposed of get was a joke: few clouds, no rain, and 76C   However, Coffey is still welcomed by me


----------



## Norton (Feb 27, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Well that cold front we were supposed of get was a joke: few clouds, no rain, and 76C *76F*   However, Coffey is still welcomed by me


 
FTFY.... Florida isn't that hot 

On a related note- It was 6F (-14C) when I left the house this am


----------



## manofthem (Feb 27, 2014)

Norton said:


> FTFY.... Florida isn't that hot
> 
> On a related note- It was 6F (-14C) when I left the house this am



I hate this whole *C for pc stuff / *F for weather and most other crap; I always get it mixed up lol (not that I don't know the difference, I just always forget) 

Norton, sounds nice up there.


----------



## xvi (Feb 27, 2014)

Farenheit to Celcius, (F - 32) / 1.8 = ~C
Lazy man's version is just to take (F - 32) and halve it. Will give you slightly below actual temp.
About the only time this whole Fahrenheit/Celsius thing mixes me up is figuring out rise over ambient temps. Even then, I have an infrared thermometer. I just shoot the front of my case with it (main intakes) and use that instead.


----------



## Norton (Feb 28, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*February 27th, 2014*





*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Hot Coffey as requested!!!... 


Spoiler:  click me!










Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Feb 28, 2014)

@ThE_MaD_ShOt: awesome work shooting up to the #2 spot  

Pie looks great tonight


----------



## t_ski (Feb 28, 2014)

Bill, you bringing the big guns tomorrow?


----------



## manofthem (Feb 28, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Bill, you bringing the big guns tomorrow?


Bill may be bringing his big guns, but I'll be bringing my pea shooters


----------



## Norton (Feb 28, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Bill, you bringing the big guns tomorrow?



Are we referring to Coffey?


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 28, 2014)

Thanks for that Bill.  Just shipped the big box(contest winner).  I add a few things and hope he will help the folding team.


----------



## Norton (Mar 1, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*February 28th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Cold night means Moar Hot Coffey!!!... 


Spoiler:  click me!










Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Mar 1, 2014)

Great work everyone: Vinska, t_ski, Jstn, Norton, mad_shot, and everyone else  

I guess I'm just happy to be in the top 20


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 1, 2014)

mjkmike said:


> Thanks for that Bill.  Just shipped the big box(contest winner).  *I add a few things and hope he will help the folding team.*



Mike, you never cease to amaze me my friend!!!!!!! I can only imagine what the "*few things*" might be knowing you brother.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 1, 2014)

Norton said:


> Are we referring to Coffey?


Actually, I was referring to your pie-producing skills.  Maybe you'll have some big updates later today?


----------



## Norton (Mar 1, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Actually, I was referring to your pie-producing skills.  Maybe you'll have some big updates later today?



My bad 

I'm moving some stuff around since the challenge so my Pie level won't be as consistent as usual  ...got everything I need for another rig too but am short a couple "cruncher sized" HDD's atm.

My remote rig, currently my 2nd FX-8350, will be reported on Monday or Tuesday so expect a nice bump from me then


----------



## Norton (Mar 2, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*March 1st, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Just a nice truck today!!!... 





Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## t_ski (Mar 2, 2014)

Not as good of a day as I was expecting.  The dual-1366 reported about half of what it should have. 

I rebooted it, so hopefully tomorrow will be better.


----------



## Nordic (Mar 2, 2014)

I feel pretty good about my ppd. I just sold my i3 laptop so I am down one rig and still holding strong.


----------



## Norton (Mar 3, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*March 2nd, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Someone wants moar Pie!!!... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Mar 3, 2014)

Good job xvi on moving on up to the east side  . 
Vinska, you're holding a strong leadership


----------



## xvi (Mar 3, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Good job xvi on moving on up to the east side  .
> Vinska, you're holding a strong leadership


Thanks! Saw the jump in points on free-dc and wondered where that'd place me for pie. I'm probably only that high due to some flaky internet or something, but the new processor is still spooling, so we'll see where she lands. I'm still not happy with the temps and overclock I've got on water.


----------



## Norton (Mar 4, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*March 3rd, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Still waiting for Spring!!!... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Mar 4, 2014)

Good work pie eaters! 

I won't be racking in much for the next few days, but I'll try not to feel so inadequate; some is better than none


----------



## t_ski (Mar 5, 2014)

I sense an imbalance in the force...


----------



## Norton (Mar 5, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*March 4th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today



http://img.techpowerup.org/140304/Top30030414.jpg


*


t_ski said:



			I sense an imbalance in the force...
		
Click to expand...

  




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## t_ski (Mar 5, 2014)

Thanks Bill - your lime pie tastes good


----------



## Norton (Mar 5, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Thanks Bill - your lime pie tastes good



Got the 2600k going again so I can have another slice!


----------



## t_ski (Mar 5, 2014)

Hmmm (does math) average Bill day + 7k < good t_ski day


----------



## manofthem (Mar 5, 2014)

Just missed on on your sexy action by a whole lot of points lol 

Great work on the pie 



Edit: sorry for all my edits; a whole lot of vodka apparently rued the day for me.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 5, 2014)

alcohol + forums =


----------



## Norton (Mar 6, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*March 5th, 2014*





*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Because  !!!... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## t_ski (Mar 6, 2014)

Close one Bill


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Mar 6, 2014)

My numbers are starting to grow. And the 3930k set up arrived yesterday. I should have it spooling up by the end of today.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 6, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> My numbers are starting to grow. And the 3930k set up arrived yesterday. I should have it spooling up by the end of today.


You should be able to expect about 9K out of that at stock speeds.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Mar 6, 2014)

t_ski said:


> You should be able to expect about 9K out of that at stock speeds.



Yeah, I'm expecting a solid 5th place for PIE once everything is spooled up and running(check system specs). 20-21,000 ppd average is what I'm thinking. I average 9,908 Bionic ppd (69,358 WCG ppd) with just the 2600k and 860 systems. So adding the 1045t(which should be fully spooled up now) and the 3930k system (which I'm hoping to OC to 4.5ghz) should put me in that range.

Also, I'm about to start the HD7770 cards Folding. ,i,, FUCK CANCER ,,i,


----------



## manofthem (Mar 6, 2014)

I feel like the poor peasant boy during a depression looking in on the wealthy eating their vanish dinners when there's all this talk of beast systems, monstrous ppd, and an actual slice of pie  

But really, it's great to see you guys cranking it up


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Mar 6, 2014)

manofthem said:


> I feel like the poor peasant boy during a depression looking in on the wealthy eating their vanish dinners when there's all this talk of beast systems, monstrous ppd, and an actual slice of pie
> 
> But really, it's great to see you guys cranking it up



Honestly, I don't have a lot tied up in my systems, well except for the 2600k system. The 860 rig I built with pay it forward gifts and CL bargain shopping ($300 total), and I bought the 1045t system from Norton, which gave me a very good price ($300). The 3930k system I won most of in the last Feb Challenge (mjkmike included a bunch of extra parts). Out of pocket, I have a total of $125 in it. The 2600k system, no telling how much I have in that. Over the years, probably about $10k. It's been my main computer since 2008 and has evolved into what it is though upgrades over the years.

edit: OPPS, almost forgot my laptop, floor model at Radio Shack, $250.


----------



## Norton (Mar 6, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Yeah, I'm expecting a solid 5th place for PIE once everything is spooled up and running(check system specs). 20-21,000 ppd average is what I'm thinking. I average 9,908 Bionic ppd (69,358 WCG ppd) with just the 2600k and 860 systems. So adding the 1045t(which should be fully spooled up now) and the 3930k system (which I'm hoping to OC to 4.5ghz) should put me in that range.
> 
> Also, I'm about to start the HD7770 cards Folding. ,i,, FUCK CANCER ,,i,


  Schweeeet! 




manofthem said:


> I feel like the poor peasant boy during a depression looking in on the wealthy eating their vanish dinners when there's all this talk of beast systems, monstrous ppd, and an actual slice of pie
> But really, it's great to see you guys cranking it up


 
I seem to remember your ppd being quite high a while back, enough to get over 40 million points contributed to WCG 

Remember....*Every result is important!*


----------



## manofthem (Mar 6, 2014)

Norton said:


> I seem to remember your ppd being quite high a while back, enough to get over 40 million points contributed to WCG
> 
> Remember....*Every result is important!*



Yeah, i'm still waiting for more projects to utilize some of these AMD GPUs.... those were some good times.  

But yeah, it's all good.  It's nice contributing, whether big or small; helping is awesome, being a part of the team is fantastic.  Currently my contribution is limited, but I do hope for that to change in the near future.  Then I'll be coming for some pie


----------



## Nordic (Mar 6, 2014)

My apu is on the rise again. Had almost 4k points again which is where it was when it started. My i7 4820k apparently wasn't reporting wu's for a day so it had a big dump keeping me here. Pie is nice for now. I will get more one back up and running.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 6, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Also, I'm about to start the HD7770 cards Folding. ,i,, FUCK CANCER ,,i,


If you have any questions, let me know!  I happen to have a _certain_ 7770 Folding......


----------



## t_ski (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi Bill


----------



## Norton (Mar 7, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*March 6th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Summer time- someday... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Arjai (Mar 7, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Hi Bill


Are you being a preemptive Smart Ass?


----------



## Arjai (Mar 7, 2014)

*



*

They don't make 'em like that anymore....






But, they DO make these!!


----------



## t_ski (Mar 7, 2014)

Arjai said:


> Are you being a preemptive Smart Ass?


Yes, kinda... I guess...

I'm just enjoying my run for the moment


----------



## Arjai (Mar 7, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Yes, kinda... I guess...
> 
> I'm just enjoying my run for the moment



We all are!!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 7, 2014)

t_ski said:


> I'm just enjoying my run for the moment









  jk buddy   Awesome work, fellas


----------



## t_ski (Mar 7, 2014)

manofthem said:


> jk buddy   Awesome work, fellas


----------



## Norton (Mar 7, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Yes, kinda... I guess...
> 
> I'm just enjoying my run for the moment



I remember saying that you gotta earn it.... and you did!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 7, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Hi Bill


yeah, what he said. I think this weekend I am going to fire up some more cores.


----------



## Norton (Mar 8, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*March 7th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Something HOT for you!!!... 


Spoiler: safe but open carefully!










Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Arjai (Mar 8, 2014)

Mmmmm, Charlize......... Whew!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 8, 2014)

Good work pie eaters!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 8, 2014)

Great job guys


----------



## t_ski (Mar 9, 2014)

You got me there Bill


----------



## Norton (Mar 9, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*March 8th, 2014*





*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Hot Coffey today!!!... 


Spoiler: open carefully!










Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Mar 9, 2014)

I don't know why my ppd has been low, expected a little higher than what I've seen lately. Not sure, WCG isn't reporting errors either. Anyway, hope for the best; there's always tomorrow 



And... those eyes.... pierce my soul


----------



## t_ski (Mar 9, 2014)

Probably just slow to catch up after your maintenance session.


----------



## Norton (Mar 9, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Probably just slow to *catch up* after your maintenance session.



Tomorrow is a "catch up" day for me- adding 3 days of FX-8350 crunching to tomorrow's ppd


----------



## t_ski (Mar 9, 2014)

Nice


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 9, 2014)

I just have irregular upload times.


----------



## Norton (Mar 10, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*March 9th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Cosmos returns!!!... 
With Neil Degrasse Tyson honoring Carl Sagan's original series






Spoiler: would you believe...



The Executive Producer is Seth Macfarlane (Family Guy)


Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Mar 10, 2014)

Oh good, I'm not the only one posting late 

Feels good to be back in the top 20!   

Well done everyone


----------



## Norton (Mar 11, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*March 10th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Monday's... 
At least this one's done.....





Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Mar 11, 2014)

Great work pie eaters, glad to see there's no slacking! 


@FordGT90Concept, great to see you higher up tonight in the top-30


----------



## t_ski (Mar 12, 2014)

FreeDC = broke?


----------



## Norton (Mar 12, 2014)

t_ski said:


> FreeDC = broke?



Looks like it 

Figures... I went past 34k today too!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 12, 2014)

Norton said:


> Looks like it
> 
> Figures... I went past 34k today too!



They's mad at you


----------



## t_ski (Mar 12, 2014)

Norton said:


> Looks like it
> 
> Figures... I went past 34k today too!


What are you using for backup numbers, BOINC-stats?


----------



## manofthem (Mar 12, 2014)

t_ski said:


> What are you using for backup numbers, BOINC-stats?



Good question.  I think I'll have to wait til the update for Milestones though


----------



## Norton (Mar 12, 2014)

t_ski said:


> What are you using for backup numbers, BOINC-stats?



BOINC-Stats total- FreeDC total + FreeDC points at last update*

*Can't use BOINC-Stats directly due to different start/end times


----------



## t_ski (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Norton (Mar 12, 2014)

t_ski said:


>



Here's my calculation for today:
53,053,826 - 53,032,250 + 12,446 = 34,022 ppd

It's too much work to do for everyone in order to do the post but it's easy to do 1 or 2


----------



## t_ski (Mar 12, 2014)

Mine should be 27217 then.  Congrats - you beat me today


----------



## xvi (Mar 12, 2014)

Ah, yes. By my rough calculations, I should be somewhere in the 1.6 to 1.9 trillion point range. Looks like cherry pie is mine today. Sorry, chaps!


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 12, 2014)

xvi said:


> Ah, yes. By my rough calculations, I should be somewhere in the 1.6 to 1.9 trillion point range. Looks like cherry pie is mine today. Sorry, chaps!



Speckled belly pup, I hit 3.654 trillion................Cherry pie is mine, all mine bhahahahahahaha


----------



## Arjai (Mar 12, 2014)

My calculations, wrong equation? I am DFL with -373.

Coincidence? It is a Prime Number AND the individual digits added together equal 13, my number!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 12, 2014)

FreeDC updated finally. Not sure how the days are separated if at all, but it's something


----------



## t_ski (Mar 12, 2014)

Looks like there ended up being another update last night, which put me about 1600 points over the estimate I had yesterday using Bill's math.  Bill's numbers looked quite a bit lower than his calculation, but then again, the first update on FreeDC today is a huge one: in one update I am already over my average for all four rigs.  I'm guessing that's a bit of a "catch-up" post.


----------



## Norton (Mar 12, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Looks like there ended up being another update last night, which put me about 1600 points over the estimate I had yesterday using Bill's math.  Bill's numbers looked quite a bit lower than his calculation, but then again, the first update on FreeDC today is a huge one: in one update I am already over my average for all four rigs.  I'm guessing that's a bit of a "catch-up" post.


 
Numbers will be a bit weird for a couple of days...

Example- somehow FreeDC updated yesterday's numbers but forgot the totals from one of my FX-8350 rigs and moved them to today 

As far as the Pie goes, I'll setup a multi-day Pie so we get everything into some kind of order


----------



## manofthem (Mar 12, 2014)

Norton said:


> Numbers will be a bit weird for a couple of days...
> 
> Example- somehow FreeDC updated yesterday's numbers but forgot the totals from one of my FX-8350 rigs and moved them to today
> 
> As far as the Pie goes, I'll setup a multi-day Pie so we get everything into some kind of order


Multi-day pie sounds good, with some kind of wacky pic to go along with the wacky updates


----------



## Norton (Mar 12, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Multi-day pie sounds good, with some kind of wacky pic to go along with the wacky updates



Took a look at the latest update- today's numbers are 2 day totals (includes the number listed for yesterday)


----------



## manofthem (Mar 12, 2014)

Norton said:


> Took a look at the latest update- today's numbers are 2 day totals (includes the number listed for yesterday)





Aye, I see and I understand now 
Sounds good to me


----------



## Norton (Mar 13, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*March 11th and 12th, 2014*





*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*BIG results get a BIG pic!!!... 
Can't get much bigger than a Dyson Sphere!




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## t_ski (Mar 13, 2014)

Norton said:


> *BIG results get a BIG pic!!!...
> Can't get much bigger than a Dyson Sphere!
> 
> 
> ...


I was trying to explain a dyson sphere to my wife the other day and just got this look from her like I spend waaaaaay too much time in the imaginary...


----------



## Norton (Mar 13, 2014)

t_ski said:


> I was trying to explain a dyson sphere to my wife the other day and just got this look from her like I spend waaaaaay too much time in the imaginary...



I would tell my Mrs that it's the ball shaped wheel on the bottom of their vacuum cleaners


----------



## t_ski (Mar 13, 2014)

lolz


----------



## manofthem (Mar 13, 2014)

Norton said:


> I would tell my Mrs that it's the ball shaped wheel on the bottom of their vacuum cleaners


I like that.  The way to explain complicated subjects to women is to relate them to household things, especially cooking and cleaning items  

Wouldn't work for my wife because she doesn't do much of either   I guess that's the one thing I can be grateful to my mom-in-law for


----------



## Norton (Mar 14, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*March 13th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Meet Jarvis the Cross Eyed Cat!!!... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Mar 14, 2014)

There must be some squishiness going on still because it says I'm #13, which is the highest I've been (Challenge excluded) in about a year, but I'll take it  


And I love the name Jarvis


----------



## xvi (Mar 14, 2014)

Happy Pi day, everyone!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 14, 2014)

xvi said:


> Happy Pi day, everyone!


Haha, I get it 
Pie for everyone today


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 14, 2014)

wee, Pie!


----------



## t_ski (Mar 15, 2014)

wake up Bill


----------



## Norton (Mar 15, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*March 14th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Happy Pi Day!!!... 


Spoiler:  check this out too!
















Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## t_ski (Mar 15, 2014)

Is that pi pie legit? Wow.... someone has too much time on their hands


----------



## manofthem (Mar 15, 2014)

t_ski said:


> wake up Bill



We is busy yo 

I posted the stoners at the same time practically, but it's only because I was busy tonight that I was so late.    Friday night is never a good night to get things done early.

We had a little band night, and friends came over to join us, so needless to say things ran late.


OT, Congrats to our pie eaters tonight, great work


----------



## Nordic (Mar 15, 2014)

Today has a good chance of being big for me. I got the 3930k crunching at a modest 4.4ghz. Should be half spooled. Later today I am going to stop my remote 5800k rig, and do some work on it, which might negate the new points from the 3930k.


----------



## Norton (Mar 16, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*March 15th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Hot Coffey Break!!!... 


Spoiler:  was watching Underworld so...



Kate seemed like a good choice 







Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Mar 16, 2014)

Oh, that's the best Coffey we have had in a while  

Excellent choice (and good movie too) 



Also, great work everyone


----------



## Arjai (Mar 16, 2014)

@Vinska Faire bien! En êtes-vous, @ThE_MaD_ShOt !!

Beau travail tout de vous, y compris @BarbaricSoul , le nouveau système fonctionne c'est magique, non?


----------



## manofthem (Mar 16, 2014)

Quick! @Everyone: beg, borrow, and steal rigs to increase our ppd!  Arjai has gone frenchie and we need him back, which won't happen til we spank the Frenchies! 


That is til a mod slaps him


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Mar 16, 2014)

Arjai said:


> @Vinska Faire bien! En êtes-vous, @ThE_MaD_ShOt !!
> 
> Beau travail tout de vous, y compris @BarbaricSoul , le nouveau système fonctionne c'est magique, non?



Je viens tout opérationnelle aujourd'hui. Mon numéro devrait monter en flèche au cours des deux prochains jours.

(no, I don't speak French, Google ,including translate, is my friend)


----------



## manofthem (Mar 16, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Je viens tout opérationnel aujourd'hui. Mon numéro devrait ciel fusée au cours des deux prochains jours



Oh no!  It's catching on. If this doesn't stop, I may ditch my pc's to start up a little bakery and make macaroons 



> (no, I don't speak French, Google ,including translate, is my friend)



When Google translates to French, it is no one's friend


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 16, 2014)

Carajo, ¿cómo le hice para tener pay hoy?


----------



## librin.so.1 (Mar 16, 2014)

Since I have no idea WTH is going on here...


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 16, 2014)

What did he say?


----------



## Norton (Mar 16, 2014)

Forum language is English please 

@Arjai- did your put your laptop on LN2 or something?



Spoiler: Holy Crap!!!



*Somebody got a little taste of Pie!*


----------



## manofthem (Mar 16, 2014)

Norton said:


> Forum language is English please
> 
> @Arjai- did your put your laptop on LN2 or something?
> 
> ...



Haha, that's amazing. Uber-LN2-OC laptop for the 10 spot!


----------



## Nordic (Mar 16, 2014)

Yay pie. I hope to take the #5 spot by the end of the week. New 3930k crunching. My 5800k on a 64 bit boinc. Should climb up the pie ladder nicely.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 16, 2014)

Arjai is your laptop trolling you in french?


----------



## HammerON (Mar 17, 2014)

You were asked to stop posting in French (in a polite manner I might add). I would suggest you follow the request.


----------



## Norton (Mar 17, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*March 16th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Feeling the green!!!... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Mar 17, 2014)

That looks like an Nvidia river, and I need an AMD river 

Great work pie eaters!   Some peeps are down again today because I'm up at #12


----------



## t_ski (Mar 17, 2014)

That's the funniest thing about the Chicago river: they can make it green every year for St. Patrick's Day, but they can't make it blue any of the other days...


----------



## manofthem (Mar 17, 2014)

t_ski said:


> That's the funniest thing about the Chicago river: they can make it green every year for St. Patrick's Day, but they can't make it blue any of the other days...



LoL, that reminds me of the line from a great movie, The Fugitive!


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 17, 2014)

For a second I thought it was China: http://news.nationalgeographic.com/...eme-algae-bloom-fertilizer-lake-erie-science/


----------



## Norton (Mar 17, 2014)

Looks like my FX-8150 rig is down and I won't be able to get to it until sometime tomorrow 

Hopefully it just needs a restart- never had any problems with it before except for it getting shutoff by someone once in awhile...


May be surrendering my usual slice of Pie for a day or two


----------



## xvi (Mar 17, 2014)

Norton said:


> Looks like my FX-8150 rig is down and I won't be able to get to it until sometime tomorrow
> Hopefully it just needs a restart- never had any problems with it before except for it getting shutoff by someone once in awhile...
> May be surrendering my usual slice of Pie for a day or two


My 8350 rig is down too. Won't be able to get to it until tonight. Maybe these red AMD processors don't like all this St. Patty's Day green around.


----------



## Nordic (Mar 17, 2014)

james888 said:


> Yay pie. I hope to take the #5 spot by the end of the week.


Ok. That same day the 16th. 10k today on the 3930k today. The 2500k is really under performing. If that was going at 100% I would have a shot at #4. Especially once the 5800k gets spooled up too.


----------



## Norton (Mar 18, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*March 17th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Feeling the green!!!... 




Happy Saint Patrick's Day!!!
Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Mar 18, 2014)

Great work pie eaters!  

Nice to see CP back up in the 20 spot.  Anyone hear from CP lately?  I sent him a message a bit ago, but I haven't heard back yet


----------



## Arjai (Mar 18, 2014)

Wow, never thought this little i5 Laptop would soar into the top 20!! I _was_ hoping to make the Spoiler tag of 21-30.


----------



## Nordic (Mar 19, 2014)

Arjai said:


> Wow, never thought this little i5 Laptop would soar into the top 20!! I _was_ hoping to make the Spoiler tag of 21-30.


It is quite impressive really.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Mar 19, 2014)

Not sure where Norton is, but I gotcha today JJames(by only 45 points).  

edit: Opps, there he is


----------



## Norton (Mar 19, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*March 18th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Sweet Camaro!!!... 





Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 19, 2014)

Ah, I see ya found the picture of my Camaro 





Well, don't I wish.............


----------



## Nordic (Mar 19, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Not sure where Norton is, but I gotcha today JJames(by only 45 points).
> 
> edit: Opps, there he is


Are you my new pie battle buddy? I got 16 cores + 6 threads going at 100% which should be near 100% spooled by now.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Mar 19, 2014)

james888 said:


> Are you my new pie battle buddy? I got 16 cores + 6 threads going at 100% which should be near 100% spooled by now.



Might as well be, but if that is all you got going, this battle probably won't last long (no offense) . I've got 22 cores for a total of 36 threads going ( E300 APU, 1045t, i7 860, i7 2600k, and i7 3930k), and according to Norton, I'm not fully spooled up yet.


----------



## Nordic (Mar 19, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Might as well be, but if that is all you got going, this battle probably won't last long (no offense) . I've got 22 cores for a total of 36 threads going ( E300 APU, 1045t, i7 860, i7 2600k, and i7 3930k), and according to Norton, I'm not fully spooled up yet.


Oooh. No you are not. I will be left behind.


----------



## Norton (Mar 20, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*March 19th, 2014*





*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Simply Awesome!!!... 
Hint- Watch in 1080p full screen




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Nordic (Mar 20, 2014)

I win today Barbaric! 33 points and slid by.


----------



## Norton (Mar 20, 2014)

james888 said:


> I win today Barbaric! 33 points and slid by.



A lot of near matches in ppd today ChristTheGreat/TRWOV were even closer than you guys 

The hardest thing would be an exact match in ppd(happened only once AFAIK- pic below from 6/26/2013)


Spoiler


----------



## Nordic (Mar 20, 2014)

Silly self centered me. 26 is really close too.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 20, 2014)

Awesome work, pie eaters! 

And yes, that video is really amazing


----------



## Arjai (Mar 21, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Awesome work, pie eaters!
> 
> And yes, that video is really amazing


+1 and I downloaded that video, for safe keeping. I have yet to get to Yosemite, and have seen thousands of images but, this was quite impressive. Thus, saved it for a bit of motivation, perhaps, soon-ish, I will Holiday there!

That would be nice.


----------



## Norton (Mar 21, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*March 20th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*A Different kind of Awesome!!!... 


Spoiler:  need some new wallpaper










Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Mar 21, 2014)

my first piece of lemon Pie


----------



## Nordic (Mar 21, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> my first piece of lemon Pie


Don't break up with me for the taste of higher pie!


Anyways, my points look good. That is about where I expect myself to get, and a bit higher even.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 21, 2014)

I love a different kind of awesome now and then. 

Congrats to all our pie eaters!


----------



## t_ski (Mar 21, 2014)

Vinska is down today.  What's up?


----------



## Nordic (Mar 21, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Vinska is down today.  What's up?


Yes. How did that power point presentation go @Vinska?


----------



## Norton (Mar 22, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*March 21st, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Cable Management needed?... -





Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Mar 22, 2014)

Great work,  crunchers! 

@Vinska: what's the status of your debacle of your situation? You're still looking good to me


----------



## t_ski (Mar 22, 2014)

Vinska still came out on top, but that first update was reaaaaaally low


----------



## Norton (Mar 23, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*March 22nd, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Kitties!!!... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Mar 24, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*March 23rd, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Sorry for the delay in posting... fell asleep early!!!... 
Cute bunnies to make it all better... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Mar 25, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*March 24th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Blast from the Past!!!... 
Pie from this date last year 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Mar 25, 2014)

Great job pie eaters. I was in the 10 spot til the final update 

But thanks to you Norton for that Blast from the Past, since it reminded me of when I used to enjoy some pie


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 25, 2014)

Now I know why I like the number 11  also double down


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 25, 2014)

mjkmike said:


> Now I know why I like the number 11 *also double down*




Been at the casino lately Mike?


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 25, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Been at the casino lately Mike?


Strange but no,  the boss is out east and I need to keep cash for work.  Sucks looking after the company.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Mar 25, 2014)

and that was the first time I scored 3rd place for PIE


----------



## Norton (Mar 25, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> and that was the first time I scored 3rd place for PIE


----------



## Arjai (Mar 25, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> and that was the first time I scored 3rd place for PIE


Awesome!


----------



## Norton (Mar 26, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*March 25th, 2014*





*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Overkill?... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## dhoshaw (Mar 26, 2014)

Finally got a couple more machines online. It's been a while since I made the top 20 list.


----------



## Arjai (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks @dhoshaw !!


----------



## xvi (Mar 26, 2014)

First time I've seen blueberry pie. Won't say no to that.

That calls for a celebration.
(Edit: No hotlinking on that. )


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 26, 2014)

Norton said:


> *Time for Pie.....!*
> *March 25th, 2014*
> 
> *Overkill?...
> ...


A picture like that requires SOUND!  Fortunately, there's Youtube.  5000 HP on a wooden flat bottom boat.


----------



## Norton (Mar 27, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*March 26th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*






Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*For Vinska's  first year of Crunching!!!... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Mar 27, 2014)

Glad to have you Vinska, not only on the team but rocking the Cherry Pie!  
Happy Anniversary 
Great work, pie eaters


----------



## librin.so.1 (Mar 27, 2014)

Oh snap! This bridge! Thanks! 

Some trivia: long time ago, it used to take ~ a week to cross this bridge


----------



## Arjai (Mar 27, 2014)

Hopefully, I can break the top 20 again, tonight!!


----------



## Norton (Mar 28, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*March 27th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*A Tour of Our Team!!!... 
The Big Boy #4004 (Cheyenne, Wyoming USA- stinger608) 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Mar 28, 2014)

Dano is the man 

Awesome Work, pie eaters


----------



## Arjai (Mar 28, 2014)

Sorry to whomever I bumped. Kind of...

Took me almost 5 days to crunch that number. I can't wait until BOINC gives me some more ridiculously long deadlines! Last time I made 17th, shutting off the network access for a few days and then downloading the results. This time, 15th.  

This little i5...amazes me still!!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 28, 2014)

Arjai said:


> Sorry to whomever I bumped. Kind of...
> 
> Took me almost 5 days to crunch that number. I can't wait until BOINC gives me some more ridiculously long deadlines! Last time I made 17th, shutting off the network access for a few days and then downloading the results. This time, 15th.
> 
> This little i5...amazes me still!!


I've had that idea too. I've wanted a piece of pie so I may do that... pause network snd upload all at once.  Maybe I'll suspend network activity for like 3 days and then upload, anything to get a slice


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 28, 2014)

Yep, the "Big Boy" is the largest steam engine in the world. Been on display for over 20 years in "Holiday" park.

Donated by the Union Pacific Railroad to the city of Cheyenne


----------



## Norton (Mar 29, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*March 28th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*A Tour of Our Team!!!... 
Great Fishing at Cranberry Lake (Upstate New York, USA- @Bow) 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Mar 29, 2014)

Great work Vinska on leading our team to a fearless victory 

And that's a sexy trout (I'm Guessing)


----------



## t_ski (Mar 29, 2014)

Looks like Bill was watching Star Trek on FX tonight


----------



## Norton (Mar 29, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Looks like Bill was watching Star Trek on FX tonight



Nothing wrong with a little Trek 

@MoT.... Pike


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 29, 2014)

Norton said:


> @MoT.... Pike


Notice no hands near fish's mouth!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Mar 29, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Great work Vinska on leading our team to a fearless victory



 what  victory?


----------



## Nordic (Mar 29, 2014)

That is one nice pike! We got those too here in my lake.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 29, 2014)

Vinska said:


> what  victory?



Victory of being continually awesome...?  Sometimes I just write stuff without realizing it 



Norton said:


> Nothing wrong with a little Trek
> 
> @MoT.... Pike



I see, thank you sir.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 29, 2014)

And actually I think that is a Northern Pike. 

Trout don't get that big unless they are in a huge lake like Flathead Lake and then they are referred to as Mackinaw. They are still pretty much a Trout but usually called Mackinaw.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 29, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> And actually I think that is a Northern Pike.
> 
> Trout don't get that big unless they are in a huge lake like Flathead Lake and then they are referred to as Mackinaw. They are still pretty much a Trout but usually called Mackinaw.


I haz no idea of big fish


----------



## Norton (Mar 30, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*March 29th, 2014*





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*A Tour of Our Team!!!... 
Visit Jay Bee's for a Hot Dog and a P-Nut Butter Shake (Statesville, NC (USA)- @Mindweaver ) 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Mar 30, 2014)

Great work pie eaters! 

That pic reminds me of my lunch yesterday, 2 chili cheese dogs. I had never had one before, and they were terrible! 

And the whole hotdog-and-peanut-butter shake sounds rather uninviting.... 

Food is all that matters, the ultimate common ground


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 30, 2014)

@Norton Wow! I just ate there yesterday with my family! lol


----------



## Norton (Mar 30, 2014)

Mindweaver said:


> @Norton Wow! I just ate there yesterday with my family! lol



I waited in your bushes for three days to find out where you went during the day! -

*Stay tuned for the next stop in our tour*


----------



## Norton (Mar 31, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*March 30th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*A Tour of Our Team!!!... 
See the Ringling Circus Museum* (Sarasota, FL (USA)- @Jstn7477  ) 
* kinda reminds me of a scene from Bioshock! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Mar 31, 2014)

I've been to Sarasota so many times and yet have never been there    I need to stop next time we are over there, which would be in just a few months. @Jstn7477 , I'm looking for a place for a few peeps to crash.  

Great work on the pie, boys 



And yes Norton, it has the creepy atmosphere from Rapture where you expect some little sister to pop followed by a big daddy who wants to kill you. Don't mess with clowns and/or circuses


----------



## Arjai (Mar 31, 2014)

manofthem said:


> I've been to Sarasota so many times and yet have never been there    I need to stop next time we are over there, which would be in just a few months. @Jstn7477 , I'm looking for a place for a few peeps to crash.
> 
> Great work on the pie, boys
> 
> ...



Dude, Clowns freak me out. Gotta be on your toes when someone is willing to dress like that and act all stupid.











Frenchy was the ONLY clown I could emphasize empathize,(  ) does that make me Evil?


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 31, 2014)

I was thinking the same thing... BIOSHOCK! It just needs some water running through it! lol


----------



## Norton (Apr 1, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*March 31st, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*A Tour of Our Team!!!... 
They have bridges for the animals in the Great White North (Alberta, Canada- @mjkmike   ) 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## t_ski (Apr 1, 2014)

Norton said:


> *They have bridges for the animals in the Great White North*


I'm sure it's much more preferable to them crossing on the road...


----------



## Norton (Apr 1, 2014)

t_ski said:


> I'm sure it's much more preferable to them crossing on the road...



More critters than people up there- this is a peace offering to prevent the uprising


----------



## t_ski (Apr 1, 2014)

Norton said:


> this is a peace offering to prevent the uprising


...or the "down-flattening..."


----------



## Nordic (Apr 1, 2014)

We have a few of those bridges here sort of, except the animals go under the road.


----------



## Peter1986C (Apr 1, 2014)

Here there are both tunnels and bridges in use for animals to cross.


----------



## xvi (Apr 1, 2014)

manofthem said:


> I haz no idea of big fish


*looks at manofthem's avatar*
*looks at manofthem*
*looks back at manofthem's avatar*
*looks back at manofthem*


----------



## manofthem (Apr 1, 2014)

xvi said:


> *looks at manofthem's avatar*
> *looks at manofthem*
> *looks back at manofthem's avatar*
> *looks back at manofthem*



Oh boy, I put my foot in my mouth on that one.  

I guess my excuse didn't work for me


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 2, 2014)

xvi said:


> *looks at manofthem's avatar*
> *looks at manofthem*
> *looks back at manofthem's avatar*
> *looks back at manofthem*




I know, I frigging laughed out loud when he made that post. 

Ya nut Matt.


----------



## Norton (Apr 2, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*April 1st, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*A Tour of Our Team!!!... 
Oyster farming, lighthouses, and a great view (Northeast USA- @Norton   ) 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Apr 2, 2014)

That looks like a great place tbh!  No fair that you get the entire Northeast, but that's ok; you earned it through that winter   

Great work pie eaters!


----------



## Nordic (Apr 2, 2014)

Not sure how I got that high. I have been gaming. My dual core g1620 celeron has been down. My 2500k just switch to linux has only been up 1 day, and is actually down again because I am switching to debain. My 5800k apu seemed to have a really good day though.

@Norton, are you doing active members only? What order?


----------



## Norton (Apr 2, 2014)

james888 said:


> Not sure how I got that high. I have been gaming. My dual core g1620 celeron has been down. My 2500k just switch to linux has only been up 1 day, and is actually down again because I am switching to debain. My 5800k apu seemed to have a really good day though.
> 
> @Norton, *are you doing active members only? What order?*



No particular order- if your location info is available then I try to find something interesting nearby to you*

*note- if anyone wants to contribute a link or pic from their area for the tour, drop me a PM and I'll include it in an upcoming post


----------



## manofthem (Apr 2, 2014)

@Norton I was just watching *Jaws* as I go to bed (because that's how I roll), and it reminded me of the NE pic posted tonight. 

So I wanted to share something too that shows where my kind is at:






And I think by now, you can tell a recurring theme for me


----------



## Norton (Apr 2, 2014)

manofthem said:


> @Norton I was just watching *Jaws* as I go to bed (because that's how I roll), and it reminded me of the NE pic posted tonight.
> 
> So I wanted to share something too that shows where my kind is at:
> 
> ...



One of my favorite movie lines..... *You're gonna need a bigger boat *


----------



## Arjai (Apr 2, 2014)

Norton said:


> *Great Fishing at Cranberry Lake (Upstate New York, USA- @Bow)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is a Northern Pike, or as we say up North, "Northern".

You want a Pike? @Norton Here is a PIKE!!





Rosamund Pike!!


----------



## Nordic (Apr 2, 2014)

manofthem said:


> @Norton I was just watching *Jaws* as I go to bed (because that's how I roll), and it reminded me of the NE pic posted tonight.
> 
> So I wanted to share something too that shows where my kind is at:
> 
> ...


Next avatar is the girl in the background. That or the sun.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 2, 2014)

Good job everyone.

Damn, I need to get my numbers back up. Right now, only the 860 and 3930 rigs are running. Been having network issues (crappy reception in my room), and I happen to be moving next weekend, so I haven't messed with it. Once I get moved into my new place, I'll get everything back up and running, and also start working on getting my GPU's folding.


----------



## Norton (Apr 3, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*April 2nd, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*A Tour of Our Team!!!... 
Hang out at the Como Conservatory and Zoo (ST Paul, Minnesota (USA)- @Arjai ) 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Apr 3, 2014)

Good day!  9k points and 19th place for me?  That speaks well imo 
Great work pie eaters


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 3, 2014)

I got nothing better to do than to ruin someone's hopes for attaining pie. Prob be here for the next week or so.


----------



## Arjai (Apr 3, 2014)

The Conservatory is really a gem. The people that work there, and all of the Volunteers, make this place one of my Favorite places on Earth, no kidding! Granted, one of my hobbies is Gardening, among many others, so I especially enjoy this place. They do more Weddings there than a handful of Churches, Combined!!

It is truly a Beautiful place. Anybody that comes to Saint Paul to visit, I always recommend this as a MUST SEE!!

Thanks @Norton for not only surprising me with a Saint Paul reference but also somehow channeling my love of this spot into a posting for the Tour. Thanks, I am about to zone out thinking about this place.....


----------



## t_ski (Apr 4, 2014)

Crappy numbers from me today, between doing some switching around of parts last night and a reboot this morning due to some storms I think.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 4, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Crappy numbers from me today, between doing some switching around of parts last night and a reboot this morning due to some storms I think.


Yeah but you where able to sneak in and beat me by a little over 400 points.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 4, 2014)




----------



## manofthem (Apr 4, 2014)

t_ski said:


>


Pimpin' ain't easy yo


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 4, 2014)

Fo sho


----------



## Nordic (Apr 4, 2014)

Again, not sure where this 24k is coming from. It is really surprising me. My 3930k for a 2nd day in a row had 12k though which has something to do with it.


----------



## Norton (Apr 4, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*April 3rd, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*A Tour of Our Team!!!... 
Maglab- home of some of World's Most Powerful Magnets!!! (Tallahassee, FL (USA)- @BUCK NASTY ) 




*








*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## t_ski (Apr 4, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I got nothing better to do than to ruin someone's hopes for attaining pie. Prob be here for the next week or so.


 Let's see if I can make you work for it


----------



## Norton (Apr 5, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*April 4th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*A Tour of Our Team!!!... 
Nyhavn's awesome waterfront(Denmark- @mstenholm ) 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Arjai (Apr 5, 2014)

@BUCK NASTY Welcome back!! Looks like it's gonna be @t_ski giving you the competition, this time around!! 

Good to see you Crunching!  and t_ski? Make a run for the cherry!!!


----------



## t_ski (Apr 5, 2014)

Out of four rigs running, three were below average and one was over.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 5, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Out of four rigs running, three were below average and one was over.


Well, you gave Buck a run for his money, so that's cool. Keep it up you guys!  

Congrats to all crunchers to day


----------



## Norton (Apr 6, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*April 5th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*A Tour of Our Team!!!... 
See the Shukov Tower at night (Moscow (Russia)- @Daimus ) 
* good to see Daimus step in and get a piece of Pie 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Apr 6, 2014)

Nice to see [Ion] way up there.  Come back to us buddy 

 


Nice work, pie eaters


----------



## Norton (Apr 7, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*April 6th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*A Tour of Our Team!!!... 
Tour paused for today so I can wish my little Niece a Happy 1ST Birthday 
This is who we crunch for!!! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Apr 7, 2014)

She's beautiful, and I wish your family the best!    and yes, it's for the youngins that we work for and crunch for. 

Great work pie eaters. Great to see Buck leading the way again


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 7, 2014)

Gorgeous little Niece you have there Captain!

Came home from a camping trip and found the 6180SE server was acting up all weekend. Reset now and should be good for at least 30K+ more PPD tomorrow.


----------



## Arjai (Apr 7, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Gorgeous little Niece you have there Captain!
> 
> Came home from a camping trip and found the 6180SE server was acting up all weekend. Reset now and should be good for at least 30K+ more PPD tomorrow.





manofthem said:


> She's beautiful, and I wish your family the best!    and yes, it's for the youngins that we work for and crunch for.
> 
> Great work pie eaters. Great to see Buck leading the way again


+1
+1


----------



## Nordic (Apr 7, 2014)

My 2500k has been holding 8k on linux here for the last day or two at 4.4ghz. That is the optimal sweetspot for the overclock before I really have to bump volts, but gosh I want to see what it can put out at 4.8ghz.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 7, 2014)

james888 said:


> My 2500k has been holding 8k on linux here for the last day or two at 4.4ghz. That is the optimal sweetspot for the overclock before I really have to bump volts, but gosh I want to see what it can put out at 4.8ghz.



That is pretty amazing IMO.  I can't seem to average that on a steady basis with my 4770 and 2100 combined   Looks like Linux is the way to go


----------



## Norton (Apr 8, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*April 7th, 2014*





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*A Tour of Our Team!!!... 
Bagel, Bagels, Bagels- the new World's Capital of Bagels!!! (Mattoon, IL (USA)- @t_ski ) 




Parades and everything 
http://www.mattoonbagelfest.com/*









*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## xvi (Apr 8, 2014)

Rubbing elbows with some big names yesterday, it seems.


----------



## Norton (Apr 9, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*April 8th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*A Tour of Our Team!!!... 
Pretty fancy artwork on a library (Mexico- @TRWOV ) 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Apr 9, 2014)

@TRWOV  I'm sipping on your homeland's juice in your honor  


I'm down a bit since the WCG server issues really messed me up   Hopefully I'll be back soon in the top-20, but it's nice for a little change up every now and then


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 9, 2014)

That artwork kinda makes me think "lol, audio cassette!"


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 9, 2014)

Damn I eating cherry for the first time. Wont last though. Lol


----------



## Norton (Apr 9, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Damn I eating cherry for the first time. Wont last though. Lol


 
Chewing on a BIG piece from what I saw earlier!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 9, 2014)

I will probably settle in around 3rd for the day.


----------



## Arjai (Apr 10, 2014)

Vinska said:


> That artwork kinda makes me think "lol, audio cassette!"


Kinda reminds me of a decorated Kenwood Reel to Reel, like my brother's un-decorated one.


----------



## Norton (Apr 10, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*April 9th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*A Tour of Our Team!!!... 
Beautiful lakeside views!!!(Coeur d'Alene, Idaho (USA)- @james888 ) 




Just one thing to watch out for....


Spoiler



The giant birds!!!  







Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Nordic (Apr 10, 2014)

I see that picture, and that bank isn't there anymore. So much construction in that area as of late.


----------



## Norton (Apr 10, 2014)

james888 said:


> I see that picture, and that bank isn't there anymore. So much construction in that area as of late.



Is the giant feather still there?


----------



## Nordic (Apr 10, 2014)

Norton said:


> Is the giant feather still there?


Both of them are because their are two. You seem to have a positive reaction to seeing that feather. It was put in with tourists in mind, and most locals thought it was silly. You show them Norton!


----------



## Norton (Apr 10, 2014)

james888 said:


> Both of them are because their are two. You seem to have a positive reaction to seeing that feather. It was put in with tourists in mind, and most locals thought it was silly. You show them Norton!



Seemed interesting to me so I would make a good tourist... considered "corporate home of the *Pita Pit*" but I've never heard of that franchise


----------



## Nordic (Apr 11, 2014)

Norton said:


> Seemed interesting to me so I would make a good tourist... considered "corporate home of the *Pita Pit*" but I've never heard of that franchise


They are a national franchise that makes little pita wraps (sandwich in a wrap/pocket thing). Think healthy fast food, healthier than subway. I honestly did not know their office was here until last year.


----------



## Norton (Apr 11, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*April 10th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*A Tour of Our Team!!!... 
Climb the Tower at Fort Mountain State Park!!!(Chatsworth, GA (USA)- @brandonwh64 ) 





Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Apr 11, 2014)

Very nice of our @Vinska in leading our team yet again. Great work and congrats, pie eaters   glad to see Buck still lending his Rigs


----------



## Nordic (Apr 11, 2014)

@t_ski, that dual cpu rig seems to be treating you sure nice.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 11, 2014)

Norton said:


> *A Tour of Our Team!!!...
> Climb the Tower at Fort Mountain State Park!!!(Chatsworth, GA (USA)- @brandonwh64 )
> 
> 
> ...




DUDDUDUEUDEUDUEUDDDUUUUDE!!! were you at FT mountain??? I am right at the bottom of the mtn on HWY 52 near the post office!!!


----------



## Norton (Apr 11, 2014)

brandonwh64 said:


> DUDDUDUEUDEUDUEUDDDUUUUDE!!! were you at FT mountain??? I am right at the bottom of the mtn on HWY 52 near the post office!!!



*I haz skillz!!!*


----------



## manofthem (Apr 12, 2014)

Where is my pie at?   

I'm so lost without it


----------



## t_ski (Apr 12, 2014)

james888 said:


> @t_ski, that dual cpu rig seems to be treating you sure nice.


Thanks.  Which one?


----------



## Nordic (Apr 12, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Thanks.  Which one?


Ooh. Tell me more!


----------



## t_ski (Apr 12, 2014)

This one's been around for a while:

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=host&proj=bwcg&hostid=2626913

And this is a nearly identical rig that I just spun up in the past few weeks:

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=host&proj=bwcg&hostid=2974683

Both are dual Xeon X5650's on Supermicro boards.


----------



## Norton (Apr 12, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Where is my pie at?
> 
> I'm so lost without it



Sorry Team.... fell asleep early last night before doing the post. 

Will get us caught up by tonight.... we'll take a break from the Tour for some *Hot Coffey* tonight!!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 12, 2014)

Norton said:


> *Time for Pie.....!*
> *April 9th, 2014
> A Tour of Our Team!!!...
> Beautiful lakeside views!!!(Coeur d'Alene, Idaho (USA)- @james888 )
> ...


A STUNNINGLY beautiful area!  If you're ever in the Pacific Northwest, try to arrange for some time in the Coeur d'Alene area.


----------



## Nordic (Apr 12, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> A STUNNINGLY beautiful area!  If you're ever in the Pacific Northwest, try to arrange for some time in the Coeur d'Alene area.


As a Coeur d'Alene native, I think its pretty but not the best I have seen. In the mountains surrounding there is some amazing views.


----------



## Norton (Apr 13, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*April 11th & 12th, 2014*


Spoiler:  April 11th













Spoiler:  April 12th










*Are you in our Top 20?*


Spoiler:  April 11th













Spoiler:  April 12th










*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today



*April 11th*




*April 12th*






*Here comes the Hot Coffey!!!... 


Spoiler:  First Cup













Spoiler:  and a Second Cup










Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## t_ski (Apr 13, 2014)

If you're still thirsty, here's another cup (sip carefully it's very hot  )


Spoiler


----------



## manofthem (Apr 13, 2014)

Oh boy, I soiled myself with my coffey  


Great work pie eaters 

Nice work with the double pie tonight, Norton


----------



## Norton (Apr 13, 2014)

t_ski said:


> If you're still thirsty, here's another cup (sip carefully it's very hot  )
> 
> 
> Spoiler


----------



## t_ski (Apr 13, 2014)

Norton said:


>


I was still thirsty, thought others might be too.  Apparently, Matt was


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 13, 2014)

t_ski said:


> I was still thirsty, thought others might be too.  Apparently, Matt was




Nothing there?


----------



## Norton (Apr 13, 2014)

t_ski said:


> I was still thirsty, thought others might be too.  Apparently, Matt was



See below



stinger608 said:


> *Nothing there?*



^^^This... all I'm seeing is part of an image tag?


----------



## manofthem (Apr 13, 2014)

Funny thing is that last night when I quoted t_ski's post to say that the pic wasn't working, the pic popped in and I was able to see it. That's when I thanked his post lol. But it seems to be working now


----------



## t_ski (Apr 13, 2014)

I had some code fail trying to post it, but got it working last night in less than 3 minutes.  It was working bore Bill's post, and I can still see it.

Here's the link if you can't:

http://images2.fanpop.com/image/photos/12000000/Coffey-susan-coffey-12005364-332-500.jpg


----------



## manofthem (Apr 13, 2014)

Nothing beats warm pie and HOT coffey, thanks guys!


----------



## Norton (Apr 14, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*April 13th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*A Tour of Our Team!!!... 
Cheonjiyeon Waterfall a must see!!!(Korea- @night.fox ) 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Apr 14, 2014)

Norton said:


> *Time for Pie.....!*
> 
> *A Tour of Our Team!!!...
> Cheonjiyeon Waterfall a must see!!!(Korea- @night.fox )
> ...



when? just search about it. and I've never been there (yet)


----------



## xvi (Apr 14, 2014)

Hm. Fired up a minecraft server on my server. I didn't think it would impact my PPD *THAT* much since it's single-threaded. Should only lose 1/8th my PPD for that machine, right?


----------



## Norton (Apr 15, 2014)

Pie post will be done shortly- just finishing up with some tax stuff atm 

Please standby.....


----------



## Norton (Apr 15, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*April 14th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*A Shelby just because!... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Arjai (Apr 15, 2014)

Norton said:


> *A Shelby just because!...
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice!!


----------



## Nordic (Apr 15, 2014)

Im surprised I am still holding top 10 with my 3930k down. Its that 2500k on linux. Maybe I should use my 2500k for my main machine again and put the 3930k on linux.


----------



## Norton (Apr 16, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*April 15th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*A Tour of Our Team!!!... 
The Moorehead Planetarium.... teaching students and astronauts since the Mercury Program!!!(Chapel Hill, NC (USA)- @[Ion] ) 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Apr 16, 2014)

Great work, pie eaters!  

I miss seeing @BUCK NASTY  on top though  


Edit:  *COME BACK TO US @[Ion]!!!*


----------



## Arjai (Apr 16, 2014)

Chapel Hill is a beautiful place. Unsure I could live there, kinda small town-ish. But still an awesome spot on the Planet.


----------



## Norton (Apr 17, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*April 16th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*A Tour of Our Team!!!... 
Time to take the kids to the park- Rambo Park!!!(Greenacres, FL (USA)-  @manofthem  ) 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Arjai (Apr 17, 2014)

Greenacres? Ha!!


----------



## manofthem (Apr 17, 2014)

Awe, thanks for the shout out to my home town, thanks @Norton.  That park is not to far from me, and it's on a road with a 25mph speed limit.  Many a people have been given tickets on that road (I'm looking at you, wifey )

It's actually not in the "best of neighborhoods," so we haven't ventured to play there lol.  There's another close by that we have visited instead 


Great work pie eaters


----------



## Norton (Apr 17, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Awe, thanks for the shout out to my home town, thanks @Norton.  That park is not to far from me, and it's on a road with a 25mph speed limit.  Many a people have been given tickets on that road (I'm looking at you, wifey )
> 
> *It's actually not in the "best of neighborhoods*," so we haven't ventured to play there lol.  There's another close by that we have visited instead
> 
> ...



Maybe thats why they call it *Rambo Park* ?


----------



## manofthem (Apr 17, 2014)

Norton said:


> Maybe thats why they call it *Rambo Park* ?



 didn't even think of that, but I think so. When I read the name, I kept having the image of a rhino for some reason


----------



## Norton (Apr 18, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*April 17th, 2014*





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Happy 50th Birthday to the Mustang!!!!... 
Here's an original 1964 one 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Arjai (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## manofthem (Apr 18, 2014)

Nice to see Kai rocking the #6 spot tonight, and @kenkickr is doing really well up there!  

Great work, pie eaters!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 18, 2014)

Today is moving day for me, that means everything will be spooling up again by tomorrow morning. Hope you guys and girls in that 5th place spot for pie have enjoyed, but I'm about to step back up to MY spot on the pie chart. Sorry ken.


----------



## Norton (Apr 19, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*April 18th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*A Tour of Our Team!!!... 
Cargo ships and Cruise ship!!!(Miami, FL (USA)- @Chicken Patty  ) 
* Pretty sure CP works on the cargo side 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Apr 20, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*April 19th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*A Tour of Our Team!!!... 
Have lunch at the Burger Bus!!!(Alaska (USA)- @HammerON  ) 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Apr 20, 2014)

I missed pie by 1 spot; I just can't break that top 10.  Great job pie eaters  



			
				Norton said:
			
		

>



We once took a "party boat" around that water "loop" there, around all the cargo ships and back through the cruise ships, and it took all night to get back.  What a horrible night!!!



and @Norton, our posting times were uncanny tonight, posted at the exact same time. ​


----------



## Nordic (Apr 20, 2014)

Top 10 again. Got the 3930k going again so numbers should be up.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 20, 2014)

james888 said:


> Top 10 again. Got the 3930k going again so numbers should be up.


And if only you could have slacked a bit, I might have enjoyed some pie 

Nice work


----------



## Norton (Apr 21, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*April 20th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Happy Easter... Bunny Time!!!... 


Spoiler:  Open carefully










Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Arjai (Apr 21, 2014)

Nice!  Happy Easter!!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 21, 2014)

I wonder what Norton's wife [Norton's married, right?] says about the fact He consumes so much scorching beverages...


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 22, 2014)

Trixie doesn't know .


----------



## Norton (Apr 22, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*April 21st, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Some Sci-Fi this week!!!... 
Darth Maul- one movie.... such a waste  Jar Jar was in three! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 22, 2014)

From out of no where to pie nor bad! Pie on both sides, wcg and folding. Jstn7477 did too.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 22, 2014)

Ok, I won't make it to very top (YET), but yeah.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 22, 2014)

@BarbaricSoul lolwut

(I get the "moving on up" part, but really, WTH, lol! xD )


----------



## xvi (Apr 22, 2014)

Dear PPD,

Please make up your mind.

Sincerely,
xvi


----------



## Norton (Apr 23, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*April 22nd, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*April 22nd is Earth Day!!!... 
Give Mother Earth a hug today! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Apr 24, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*April 23rd, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Some Sci-Fi this week!!!... 
Bob Fett lives!!! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Apr 25, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*April 24th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Some Sci-Fi this week!!!... 
Stopping bullets- pretty cool!!! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 25, 2014)

4 days straight of pie. I think Im gaining weight.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 25, 2014)

I figured someone would be grabbing the lime from me.


----------



## Norton (Apr 25, 2014)

t_ski said:


> I figured someone would be grabbing the lime from me.



My 8350's are part time atm so I can fold too w/o hitting the power bill too hard- everything will be up to full power for the challenge or when I hit 20m points folding (whichever comes first)


----------



## Arjai (Apr 25, 2014)

_Part Time?
What?_
Captain of which team? 

Please Cappy, come back!! The Folding number's will come as they will. Meanwhile, WE are struggling to stay in the top 20!!

Why not _Part Time the GPU's, _and keep the Team you lead moving in the right direction?


----------



## Nordic (Apr 25, 2014)

I loved those movies. All three.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 25, 2014)

james888 said:


> I loved those movies. All three.



what movies?



Norton said:


> My 8350's are part time atm so I can fold too w/o hitting the power bill too hard- everything will be up to full power for the challenge or when I hit 20m points folding (whichever comes first)



what challenge?


----------



## manofthem (Apr 25, 2014)

Vinska said:


> what challenge?













This Challenge, silly goose


----------



## Norton (Apr 25, 2014)

james888 said:


> I loved those movies. All three.




@ Arjai- It's a marathon not a sprint.... you can't run a 1/4 mile car at the Daytona 500 w/o blowing something up. 

@Vinska -
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/wcg-may-2014-challenge-planning-thread.200007/

*EDIT- MoT displays his Ninja skills yet again!!!


----------



## Nordic (Apr 25, 2014)

Vinska said:


> what movies?
> 
> 
> 
> what challenge?


When I replied, I was looking at the picture of the matrix.


----------



## Norton (Apr 25, 2014)

Arjai said:


> *Part Time?
> What?
> Captain of which team?*





james888 said:


> When I replied, I was looking at the picture of the matrix.



My bad, thought you were calling Arjai's posts movies 

Regarding the Matrix movies- the first one was great... the others were ok, definitely not on the same level as the first one.


----------



## Nordic (Apr 25, 2014)

Norton said:


> My bad, thought you were calling Arjai's posts movies
> 
> Regarding the Matrix movies- the first one was great... the others were ok, definitely not on the same level as the first one.


The first one was epic, and the other two were amazing but not epic. They got a bit more abstract which I think turned some people off.


----------



## Norton (Apr 26, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*April 25th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Some Sci-Fi this week!!!... 
The new Galactica (wallpaper size)!!! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## t_ski (Apr 26, 2014)

It's about time Bill!


----------



## Norton (Apr 26, 2014)

t_ski said:


> It's about time Bill!



Think I can squeeze another 10% out of my farm for the challenge


----------



## Arjai (Apr 26, 2014)

Norton said:


> @ Arjai- It's a marathon not a sprint.... you can't run a 1/4 mile car at the Daytona 500 w/o blowing something up.


Not sure your analogy makes a logical connection to what I was implying. I was wondering why, as the Captain of the WCG TPU Team, you would announce to us that you were part-timing your cruncher's in order to achieve a goal, that you will hit anyways, in Folding. Adding that we were struggling to maintain a daily number above 3 mil. It may be , just, me but, missing 3 mil for two FOUR (!) consecutive days is a bit disconcerting. Sundays, I can excuse but, we should be able to maintain that number, easily!

We need to, if we are going to keep ahead of the French team in the Formula Boinc standings. And Yes, I will keep pushing that until we win it!! AS WE SHOULD!!

/Rant


----------



## Norton (Apr 26, 2014)

Arjai said:


> Not sure your analogy makes a logical connection to what I was implying. I was wondering why, as the Captain of the WCG TPU Team, you would announce to us that you were part-timing your cruncher's in order to achieve a goal, that you will hit anyways, in Folding. Adding that we were struggling to maintain a daily number above 3 mil. It may be , just, me but, missing 3 mil for two consecutive days is a bit disconcerting. Sundays, I can excuse but, we should be able to maintain that number, easily!
> 
> We need to, if we are going to keep ahead of the French team in the Formula Boinc standings. And Yes, I will keep pushing that until we win it!! AS WE SHOULD!!
> 
> /Rant



I've got 4 rigs running full output 24/7 with another 2 that happen to be part-time or reserve atm. We all do the best we can do with what we have. If I run everything at 100% then everything will need to be shut down until I catch up on my power bill.

The point- run what you can, when you can, and every result is important...


----------



## manofthem (Apr 26, 2014)

Pie looks terrific, very nice work everyone


----------



## Nordic (Apr 26, 2014)

Having recently played space engineers, I don't understand why most science fiction ships have aerodynamic shapes. You can build in any shape, lets say a giant cube and it would work just fine. Essentially, these spaceships have too much form over function; I do not mean to say they lack function though.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 26, 2014)

james888 said:


> Having recently played space engineers, I don't understand why most science fiction ships have aerodynamic shapes. You can build in any shape, lets say a giant cube and it would work just fine. Essentially, these spaceships have too much form over function; I do not mean to say they lack function though.



Uh, so they can travel in a atmosphere. I know the Galactica was able to land on a planet's surface, not sure about the others.


----------



## Norton (Apr 26, 2014)

james888 said:


> Having recently played space engineers, I don't understand why most science fiction ships have aerodynamic shapes. You can build in any shape, lets say a giant cube and it would work just fine. Essentially, these spaceships have too much form over function; I do not mean to say they lack function though.



Some of the shapes are for radiation shielding, safety- like a long ship (engines in the rear, passenger spaces in front) Others are for redundancy- symmetrical shapes may look aerodynamic when that isn't the function.

Also, movie/sci-fi ships were made to resemble fighter planes and warships a lot of the time 




BarbaricSoul said:


> Uh, so they can travel in a atmosphere. I know the Galactica was able to land on a planet's surface, not sure about the others.



This too


----------



## Nordic (Apr 26, 2014)

Norton said:


> Also, movie/sci-fi ships were made to resemble fighter planes and warships a lot of the time


Nerdy point made!


----------



## Norton (Apr 27, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*April 26th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Some Sci-Fi this week!!!... 
Finish with an Alien sunset!!! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Apr 28, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*April 27th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Some Sci-Fi this week the real thing!!!... 
Eta Carinae- just amazing!!! 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eta_Carinae




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Nordic (Apr 28, 2014)

Anyone else think it looks like the bottom half of a ... ah never mind.


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 28, 2014)

james888 said:


> Anyone else think it looks like the bottom half of a ... ah never mind.



Okay, that is pretty much what I was going to say.


----------



## Nordic (Apr 28, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Okay, that is pretty much what I was going to say.


Lungs... Right?..?


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 28, 2014)

james888 said:


> Lungs... Right?..?




Yea that's it.


----------



## Norton (Apr 29, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*April 28th, 2014*





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Hot Coffey because...Monday.


Spoiler:  Open Carefully!










Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Nordic (Apr 29, 2014)

I think my pump is dying, need to get my x79 rig to air before the big challenge soon.


----------



## Norton (Apr 29, 2014)

james888 said:


> I think my pump is dying, need to get my x79 rig to air before the big challenge soon.



Check with sneeky to see if he has something decent. If I had a spare I would send it to you but I'm out atm


----------



## Nordic (Apr 29, 2014)

Norton said:


> Check with sneeky to see if he has something decent. If I had a spare I would send it to you but I'm out atm


Thanks man. I have a spare bmaverick pump, but it just becomes a lot of work to redo my loop around the new pump. Air will suffice. Give me time to think on how I am going to implement water without a case. Like where and how to hold the radiator etc. It is really complicated actually when trying to do a good job of it. I'll post details in the team thread when I figure it out.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 29, 2014)

Arjai said:


> Not sure your analogy makes a logical connection to what I was implying. I was wondering why, as the Captain of the WCG TPU Team, you would announce to us that you were part-timing your cruncher's in order to achieve a goal, that you will hit anyways, in Folding. Adding that we were struggling to maintain a daily number above 3 mil. It may be , just, me but, missing 3 mil for two FOUR (!) consecutive days is a bit disconcerting. Sundays, I can excuse but, we should be able to maintain that number, easily!
> 
> We need to, if we are going to keep ahead of the French team in the Formula Boinc standings. And Yes, I will keep pushing that until we win it!! AS WE SHOULD!!
> 
> /Rant


Bill is also helping to pay back to the Folding Team that has helped us a few times by switching their rigs over to crunching.


To the rest of you, what gives?  Three days of cherry pie in a row, and today I am far below averages, and still down to three rigs...


----------



## xvi (Apr 29, 2014)

The server is off for now. Will fire it back up in a bit, I suppose. It could use a more permanent and considerably less dusty home. Do we have a date for the challenge?


----------



## manofthem (Apr 29, 2014)

xvi said:


> The server is off for now. Will fire it back up in a bit, I suppose. It could use a more permanent and considerably less dusty home. Do we have a date for the challenge?



*May 14th to May 23rd, 2014*


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 30, 2014)

t_ski said:


> To the rest of you, what gives?  Three days of cherry pie in a row, and today I am far below averages, and still down to three rigs...


D cherry pie doesn't want to let you go. My numbers been down for a couple days and I have no idea why. All 4 rigs are running normally well as normally as any rig I own can.


----------



## Norton (Apr 30, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*April 29th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*A Godzilla pic for manofthem....


Spoiler:  The Real Godzilla!



 
No really!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haruo_Nakajima






Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## t_ski (Apr 30, 2014)

My internet was down for several hours and hard lots of work report late.  Probably see a big day tomorrow.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 30, 2014)

I have no clue as to why my numbers are down. All 4 rigs are low today. Oh well good for somebody else to get pie.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks @Norton, he was a great suit actor indeed. Just watched Godzilla 1985 (Japanese version) tonight with my little girl, and man was it terrific; last night was King Kong vs Godzilla   good times! 


Great work pie eaters.  Looks like some people's numbers are a tad wonky, but it's still looking pretty great to me


----------



## Nordic (Apr 30, 2014)

james888 said:


> I think my pump is dying, need to get my x79 rig to air before the big challenge soon.



To keep threads consistent, I am back on air with the x79 rig. It is running again. I miss my water cooling temps, and my overclock has been lowered. I will raise my 2500k to 4.8ghz in time for the challenge though to compensate.

By the way, on a side note. It appears to be the same for everyone else too, but my numbers have been oddly low lately. My 2500k is down to 3000 ppd but nothing has changed on my end. My A10 5800k is at 1.2k. Both are about half of their normal ppd.


----------



## Norton (Apr 30, 2014)

james888 said:


> To keep threads consistent, I am back on air with the x79 rig. It is running again. I miss my water cooling temps, and my overclock has been lowered. I will raise my 2500k to 4.8ghz in time for the challenge though to compensate.
> 
> By the way, on a side note. It appears to be the same for everyone else too, *but my numbers have been oddly low lately. My 2500k is down to 3000 ppd but nothing has changed on my end. My A10 5800k is at 1.2k. Both are about half of their normal ppd*.



My rigs have been doing similar things. It may be an issue with one of the wu's used on the FAAH project- there has been some heated discussion on the WCG forum about it. The options I see in regards to this:
- ride it out. The wu's completed and run time are unaffected.. just ppd.
OR
- uncheck FAAH work from your profile and stick to CEP2/MCM jobs until they figure it out

I'll ride it out for now since the issue isn't errors in the work and just ppd crediting


----------



## Nordic (Apr 30, 2014)

Yes Norton, its like age. Just a number. Just like the rest of the world I don't care about suck arbitrary numbers  I will ride it out, and probably diversify. I think I probably forgot to switch back from FAAH only after the last challenge.


----------



## Peter1986C (Apr 30, 2014)

Yeah, I am just riding it out too, not caring about PPD anyway outside challenges.


----------



## Norton (May 1, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*April 30th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Hamsters love Burrito's!!!... 














Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (May 2, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*May 1st, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Cruncher Pron!!!... 





Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Nordic (May 2, 2014)

I would like to enlist two or three of them in the challenge. IBM, feel like supported more than just your own WCG team?


----------



## xvi (May 2, 2014)

Norton said:


> *Cruncher Pron!!!...
> 
> 
> 
> *








I hope my computers at home don't find out that I've been ogling other architectures when I'm away.
Edit: Any idea if IBM is using x86_64 or if they have BOINC running on PowerPC? Seems like they'd want to use their own architecture if they could.


----------



## Peter1986C (May 3, 2014)

Most likely not.  WCG applications do not support instruction sets other than ARMv7 and X86(_64).


----------



## Norton (May 3, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*May 2nd, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Yachting Pron!!!...  




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (May 4, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*May 3rd, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Way to fire em' up Team!!!... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Nordic (May 4, 2014)

There's some pie for me! Been hoping id spool up to some soon


----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 4, 2014)

For some reason, my 1045 rig won't crunch with no KB/mouse/monitor hooked up to it. Suggestions?

When I moved into the new house, I hooked up the 1045 rig, connected to my router (wired connection), and set everything up and running (WCG). I then shut down the rig, disconnected everything but the power wire and ethernet wire, and rebooted it. I have not gotten any crunching results from it since then.


----------



## Norton (May 4, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> For some reason, my 1045 rig won't crunch with no KB/mouse/monitor hooked up to it. Suggestions?
> 
> When I moved into the new house, I hooked up the 1045 rig, connected to my router (wired connection), and set everything up and running (WCG). I then shut down the rig, disconnected everything but the power wire and ethernet wire, and rebooted it. I have not gotten any crunching results from it since then.



   You may have to check the network settings in the BOINC Manager- I ran that rig at a site w/o an internet connection and uploaded/downloaded work manually with a tethered smart phone every few days... not sure if that's the issue (don't remember what I left the settings at) but it would be the first thing I would check.


----------



## Norton (May 5, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*May 4th, 2014*





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Happy Star Wars Day!!!... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (May 5, 2014)

Good...  Gooooood.... 


We were about to go to Hollywood Studios today for the Star Wars shibang, but we were too tired. We went 2 years ago, and it was pretty cool, nice parade with a bunch of awesome characters. 


Great work pie eaters, looking amazing with some great numbers!


----------



## Nordic (May 5, 2014)

If it wasn't for the FAAH lowness I would be able to get around 16k right now.


----------



## Norton (May 5, 2014)

james888 said:


> If it wasn't for the FAAH lowness I would be able to get around 16k right now.



The problematic ones seem to run better/faster on Linux- will see soon how well since my Linux/Win7 balance is 50/50 now


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 5, 2014)

Wow I actually got pie again. They must be getting the wu's sorted out.


----------



## mx500torid (May 5, 2014)




----------



## Nordic (May 5, 2014)

Norton said:


> The problematic ones seem to run better/faster on Linux- will see soon how well since my Linux/Win7 balance is 50/50 now


My 2500k disagrees. Been on linux for awhile now. It was getting half of normal until I just recently diversified.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 5, 2014)

james888 said:


> My 2500k disagrees. Been on linux for awhile now. It was getting half of normal until I just recently diversified.


All my rigs have been on the low side here lately but it seems to be fixing itself. Once the 1055t gets spooled back up I should be somewhat close to where I was. The i7 930 took a dump so I will be down some.


----------



## t_ski (May 5, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> For some reason, my 1045 rig won't crunch with no KB/mouse/monitor hooked up to it. Suggestions?
> 
> When I moved into the new house, I hooked up the 1045 rig, connected to my router (wired connection), and set everything up and running (WCG). I then shut down the rig, disconnected everything but the power wire and ethernet wire, and rebooted it. I have not gotten any crunching results from it since then.


Did you get this figured out?  Some systems won't run without a mouse and keyboard, and it may be stuck at the POST screen.  Check to see if you have a setting for "headless boot" and turn it on, or look for "stop on errors" and make sure it's set to none.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 5, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Did you get this figured out?  Some systems won't run without a mouse and keyboard, and it may be stuck at the POST screen.  Check to see if you have a setting for "headless boot" and turn it on, or look for "stop on errors" and make sure it's set to none.



actually , I'm about to start looking into it now


----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 5, 2014)

Think I got it, looked like the Ethernet wire wasn't pushed completely in the port


----------



## t_ski (May 5, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Think I got it, looked like the Ethernet wire wasn't pushed completely in the port


Somebody's going to have a big day...


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 5, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Think I got it, looked like the Ethernet wire wasn't pushed completely in the port



top lel 





...happens oh so often to everyone


----------



## Norton (May 6, 2014)

The Pie is going to take a siesta for Cinco de Mayo/ WCG website is busted

We'll get it all caught up by tomorrow evening


----------



## manofthem (May 6, 2014)

Norton said:


> The Pie is going to take a siesta for Cinco de Mayo/ WCG website is busted
> 
> We'll get it all caught up by tomorrow evening



Cinco de Mayo may bring hijinks for crunching, but we did finish off our friends' anniversary get-together with some tequila.

Summary: Casa Noble > Patron!!!  (this I've known for a long while, but it was good to see others understand this agave truth) 



Spoiler



This FTW!








Anyway, I posted the Stones, but there may be issues. It'll have to get fixed tomorrow.


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 6, 2014)

I gave no idea what @manofthem said, but it sounded like something important.


----------



## Nordic (May 6, 2014)

Vinska said:


> I gave no idea what @manofthem said, but it sounded like something important.


I believe he is talking about some drinking him and his friends did for the day of cinco de mayo. He is describing some drink he likes that he claims shows him the agave truth.

He may of been drinking as he posted that.


----------



## manofthem (May 6, 2014)

Sorry @Vinska for not making much sense, but @james888 hit the nail on the head 


On topic, Looks like today we will have a nice set of pies


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 6, 2014)

james888 said:


> day of cinco de mayo.



the what now?


----------



## manofthem (May 6, 2014)

Vinska said:


> the what now?










J/K buddy.


Big day for Mexico, hence why I was talking about tequila. @TRWOV knows all about that, especially the fine tequilas!


----------



## Nordic (May 6, 2014)

Vinska said:


> the what now?


It is of the Spanish language, el espanyol. It means the 5th of may. It is a Mexican holiday, maybe more Latin countries I don't know. It has been partially assimilated into American culture but is mostly like Saint Patrick's day in that it has become an excuse to drink in mass.

I guess we sometimes forget you are on the other side of the world there @Vinska. I am sure there are some Eastern Europe holidays we Americans would not know the slightest about.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 7, 2014)

It's like Mardi Gras but different.


----------



## Arjai (May 7, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> It's like Mardi Gras but different.


Different in that it is a couple of countries that celebrate, as in across here and Mexico. As opposed to a city in New Orleans that goes bat shit crazy for a week.

Tequila, made from the Agave plant, is the drink of choice since it is primarily made in Mexico and is a National drink, in Mexico. Is that a bit clearer? @Vinska


----------



## Norton (May 7, 2014)

*Time for Pie(s).....!* 
*May 5th thru 6th, 2014*





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today



5/5/2014 (left) and 5/6/2014 (right)






*Two Days of Pie means... 


Spoiler:  Twins!!!










Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Arjai (May 7, 2014)

Thank you for the twins.


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 7, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> It's like Mardi Gras but different.



I'm not even going to ask...



Arjai said:


> Tequila, made from the Agave plant, is the drink of choice since it is primarily made in Mexico and is a National drink, in Mexico. Is that a bit clearer? @Vinska



I know what tequila is. Would be hard not to, lol


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 7, 2014)

Vinska said:


> I'm not even going to ask...


lol got any beads?


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 7, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> lol got any beads?



Pardon?


----------



## t_ski (May 8, 2014)

Google is your friend


----------



## Norton (May 8, 2014)

Sorry Team- fell asleep early last night... will get yesterday's Pie posted up later today


----------



## Norton (May 9, 2014)

*Time for Yesterday's Pie.....!* 
*May 7th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Sorry for the delay on the Pie!!!... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (May 9, 2014)

Pie is looking good. 

Who knows what pie will look like in a week or so while challenge is under way....


----------



## Norton (May 9, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*May 8th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Challenge logo preview!!!... 


Spoiler:  final draft



Still working on the OP....






Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (May 9, 2014)

Looks terrific!  @BarbaricSoul is way up there 

Great work, pie eaters.


----------



## t_ski (May 9, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Pie is looking good.
> 
> Who knows what pie will look like in a week or so while challenge is under way....


----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 9, 2014)

My first taste of lime.


----------



## Arjai (May 9, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> My first taste of lime.


Nice work!!!


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 9, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> My first taste of lime.


Oh snap! Really!? You're 'da man, @BarbaricSoul!

Here, something for You to remember 


Spoiler



*PUSH IT TO THE LIMIT!*


----------



## t_ski (May 9, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> My first taste of lime.


Don't get used to it


----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 9, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Don't get used to it



Don't make me build another cruncher


----------



## t_ski (May 9, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Don't make me build another cruncher


 All the cool kids are doing it


----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 9, 2014)

4c/8t ready to go for $250- http://norfolk.craigslist.org/sys/4433808671.html

specs- http://h20565.www2.hp.com/portal/si...x.portlet.endCacheTok=com.vignette.cachetoken

Very seriously considering it.


----------



## Norton (May 9, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> 4c/8t ready to go for $250- http://norfolk.craigslist.org/sys/4433808671.html
> 
> specs- http://h20565.www2.hp.com/portal/site/hpsc/template.PAGE/public/kb/docDisplay/?spf_p.tpst=kbDocDisplay&spf_p.prp_kbDocDisplay=wsrp-navigationalState=docId%3Demr_na-c01959718-31%7CdocLocale%3D%7CcalledBy%3D&javax.portlet.begCacheTok=com.vignette.cachetoken&javax.portlet.endCacheTok=com.vignette.cachetoken
> 
> Very seriously considering it.



Nice specs on that system! 

You guys are making me think about building another rig..... beyond the one I already have 80% of the parts for and the rest on their way


----------



## Nordic (May 9, 2014)

It has been a tough decision but I think I am going to downsize after the challenge. I think I will also start folding  a bit too finally. I foresee a need to be more very flexible with my living situation in a few months. Nothing bad, just a new and hopefully better job. I am bringeen it for the challenge though! Lets see if I can not game for 10 days. I already got myself a couple of books. I would expect a sizable sale thread.


----------



## xvi (May 9, 2014)

I survive these _challenging_ times (see what I did there?) with my phone/tablet and the Humble Bundle Android App.


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 10, 2014)

Meanwhile, for me, all the more motivation to stop gaming and get some actual sh*t done AKA work.


----------



## manofthem (May 10, 2014)

Vinska said:


> Meanwhile, for me, all the more motivation to stop gaming and get some actual sh*t done AKA work.



Work?  Pfft, work is for suckers (or computers)


----------



## xvi (May 10, 2014)

Maybe Vinska is on to something. We can sit down and complete WUs ourselves! I wonder how much PPD I'd get for mapping out the initial stages of MonsterTruck-intitus, a disease that has gone unknown until my groundbreaking work has uncovered it. I hope they accept WUs completed in crayon. 

(I'll be quiet now. )


----------



## Nordic (May 10, 2014)

xvi said:


> Maybe Vinska is on to something. We can sit down and complete WUs ourselves! I wonder how much PPD I'd get for mapping out the initial stages of MonsterTruck-intitus, a disease that has gone unknown until my groundbreaking work has uncovered it. I hope they accept WUs completed in crayon.
> 
> (I'll be quiet now. )


They actually have something close. Link. Just might not always look like a monster truck.


----------



## Arjai (May 10, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> 4c/8t ready to go for $250- http://norfolk.craigslist.org/sys/4433808671.html
> 
> specs- http://h20565.www2.hp.com/portal/site/hpsc/template.PAGE/public/kb/docDisplay/?spf_p.tpst=kbDocDisplay&spf_p.prp_kbDocDisplay=wsrp-navigationalState=docId%3Demr_na-c01959718-31%7CdocLocale%3D%7CcalledBy%3D&javax.portlet.begCacheTok=com.vignette.cachetoken&javax.portlet.endCacheTok=com.vignette.cachetoken
> 
> Very seriously considering it.


Do it,* DO IT!!!!!!!!!!

*


----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 10, 2014)

Arjai said:


> Do it,* DO IT!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *


got to get my money right first


----------



## Norton (May 10, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*May 9th, 2014*





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Long Week.... need to haz nap!!!... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (May 10, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Don't get used to it


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 10, 2014)

Norton said:


>



whelp, that pretty much take care of the cherry slice. Great work T. 

Disturbance in the force too I feel.


----------



## t_ski (May 10, 2014)

Norton said:


>


Awwww, you peeked


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 10, 2014)

@t_ski dyaaaaaaaaaaaauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuum! After looking into those photos, I can only say this:

"I think I just came in my pants a little bit" –me



manofthem said:


> Work?  Pfft, work is for suckers (or computers)



I am two months worth of my income in debt thanks to buying hardware I needed to continue crunching. Work means paying off the debt and not starving to death. Your argument is invalid.


----------



## Norton (May 11, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*May 10th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Kitties like Pie!!!... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (May 11, 2014)

Enjoy the Cherry Pie t_ski   

Glad to see everyone doing well, and I expect it to get better.


----------



## Nordic (May 11, 2014)

Ooh tski! Big guns are out. Thats one way to give buck and vinska some challenge. Ion if he was back too.


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 11, 2014)

Well, I am sandbagging as f*** for the challenge on all my non-university machines, so don't worry – my points won't be this down during the challenge. We are going to ace this sucka with moar *boinc-dakka* then ever before.

*FOR TEH EMPRAH W1ZZARD!*


----------



## Nordic (May 11, 2014)

I'll be sandbagging too but I can't yet. My big point systems go through wu's so fast, they can only download 2 days worth wu's no matter what I set.


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 11, 2014)

on the FX-8320 I SOMEHOW managed to finish a one week worth of work buffer in a bit less than three days and ran out of work. So I dumped/reported it and fetched new work instead and am sandbagging on it from scratch, lol

kinda the same thing @james888 is having I'd say


----------



## Nordic (May 11, 2014)

I think WCG needs to step up the WU's the upload. They don't seem to understand out desire to compute for a week, and the power our systems have.


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 11, 2014)

Welp. My Xeons are about to run out of work in a few hours. Time to do the same there, then.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 11, 2014)

I love me some G34 goodness! Way to go @t_ski. Board looks to be a Supermicro h8qg6-f????


----------



## Norton (May 12, 2014)

Pie delayed- FreeDC only logged half a day so I'll most likely cover everything in tomorrow's Pie


----------



## manofthem (May 12, 2014)

Norton said:


> Pie delayed- FreeDC only logged half a day so I'll most likely cover everything in tomorrow's Pie



Oops, didn't notice that when I did the Stones, but then again I was mobile and slightly inebriated  

We look forward to tomorrow


----------



## Norton (May 13, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*May 11 and 12th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?
Great matching job @BarbaricSoul and @mx500torid!!!!* 




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Stand up job Team!!!... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (May 13, 2014)

Wow, amazing tie!    Great work pie eaters!


----------



## Arjai (May 13, 2014)

Woop! Looks like @Vinska is not giving up that spot!! Good luck @t_ski in wrenching it away, even for a little while!! 

Awesome output from you both!! I love it!!

Now, let's see, in a couple days, what @BUCK NASTY has to bring!! 

and these Challenges!!!!

PS, the 21 to 30 names are changing up!! Way to go guys!!


----------



## manofthem (May 13, 2014)

Arjai said:


> Woop! Looks like @Vinska is not giving up that spot!! Good luck @t_ski in wrenching it away, even for a little while!!
> 
> Awesome output from you both!! I love it!!
> 
> ...



Exactly! Challenge time means pie-fighting!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 13, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Exactly! Challenge time means pie-fighting!


Damn right and I am going to fight for that top 5 spot. LOL


----------



## Nordic (May 13, 2014)

Not just nice tie but that is some seriously nice points all around. Pie fighting time. I got all rigs going full steam spooled and overclocked as high as I can cooling wise atm. This is going to be a great challenge. I also started sand bagging tonight so I will be out of the 20 for a day.


----------



## manofthem (May 13, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Damn right and I am going to fight for that top 5 spot. LOL



and I'm shooting for the ~15 spot


----------



## t_ski (May 13, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I love me some G34 goodness! Way to go @t_ski. Board looks to be a Supermicro h8qg6-f????


Close: it's an H8QGi+-F

http://www.supermicro.com/Aplus/motherboard/Opteron6000/SR56x0/H8QGi_-F.cfm


----------



## Norton (May 13, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Close: it's an H8QGi+-F
> 
> http://www.supermicro.com/Aplus/motherboard/Opteron6000/SR56x0/H8QGi_-F.cfm



Same model as Kai's 4P 

Did you install the Hardforum BIOS so you can overclock the chips?


----------



## Nordic (May 13, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Close: it's an H8QGi+-F
> 
> http://www.supermicro.com/Aplus/motherboard/Opteron6000/SR56x0/H8QGi_-F.cfm



Full specs pls. That board can hold terabyte of ram. How much do you have?


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 13, 2014)

"@mx500torid, @BarbaricSoul ...Holy Mother of Pie-tie!" –me


----------



## t_ski (May 13, 2014)

Norton said:


> Same model as Kai's 4P
> 
> Did you install the Hardforum BIOS so you can overclock the chips?


 
The board came with the BIOS updated   I haven't messed with an OC though, as that would require more time to mess with it than installing Ubuntu and BOINC. 



james888 said:


> Full specs pls. That board can hold terabyte of ram. How much do you have?


 
IIRC: Opteron 6168 x 4
16 x 1GB DDR3 1600
Cooler Master Hyper 212 (modified) x 4
Silverstone OP1000 PSU

If you want to donate more ram to bring me up to a terabyte, I would gladly accept!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 13, 2014)

t_ski said:


> The board came with the BIOS updated   I haven't messed with an OC though, as that would require more time to mess with it than installing Ubuntu and BOINC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Total amount of ram is not important, just make sure you have 4 sticks of ram per CPU for best productivity.


----------



## Norton (May 14, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*May 13th, 2014*





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*The Challenge has launched!!!... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## t_ski (May 14, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Total amount of ram is not important, just make sure you have 4 sticks of ram per CPU for best productivity.


Yep, that's how it's set up.


----------



## Nordic (May 14, 2014)

The challenge has launched? I thought that was tomorrow? I am #21 today with 8k, stiff competition, but tomorrow my sand bags drop. Might be enough to get me into the top 5 for a day.


----------



## Arjai (May 14, 2014)

Yea, @Norton gave me the heads up with a post, earlier. I dumped my sandbag a few hours later. I prolly won't even make the top 30. 3 days off work is about the same as one day for most of you in the top 30. On a non Challenge day, I sandbagged a few days and made 17th, a while back. I am not expecting anything close to that! Not with the output going on now!!


----------



## PolRoger (May 14, 2014)

Ok...

Not too tart, not too sweet, but just right... Lemon Pie!


----------



## Peter1986C (May 14, 2014)

Arjai said:


> Yea, @Norton gave me the heads up with a post, earlier. I dumped my sandbag a few hours later. I prolly won't even make the top 30. 3 days off work is about the same as one day for most of you in the top 30. On a non Challenge day, I sandbagged a few days and made 17th, a while back. I am not expecting anything close to that! Not with the output going on now!!



I made it to the 38th spot, only because Edison (parts moved together) is running along with Darwin (main system).


----------



## xvi (May 15, 2014)

Sssssoooooo, it looks like tonight's pie will be interesting. (I may or may not have peeked)


----------



## Norton (May 15, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*May 14th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Celebrating 10 years of TechPowerUp!!!... 
A TPU review from 2004- The Arctic Cooling VGA Silencer 
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ArcticCooling/VGASilencer/




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (May 15, 2014)

Great start to our awesome challenge!!!


----------



## Nordic (May 15, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Great start to our awesome challenge!!!


Agreed. I love seeing all the new names in the top 30. Great things. We have some new high rollers which is great to see. My sandbagging didn't get me top 5 like a predicted, but #6 is good.



Norton said:


> *Time for Pie.....!*
> *May 14th, 2014*
> 
> 
> ...


That cooler looks terrible by today's standards. It would fit and work great on my 9800gt though, which in fact is without a cooler.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 15, 2014)

Norton said:


> *Time for Pie.....!*
> *
> Celebrating 10 years of TechPowerUp!!!...
> A TPU review from 2004- The Arctic Cooling VGA Silencer
> ...


I actually bought one of those for my ATI 9800 Pro 256mb. I could overclock the snot out of that thing!!!


----------



## PolRoger (May 15, 2014)

*PieTime...
*



*


Lets keep those "crunchers"... Motoring! 
*









*




*


----------



## Lightofhonor (May 15, 2014)

Norton said:


> *Time for Pie.....!*
> *May 14th, 2014*
> 
> 
> ...



gah! Not even in the top 30?? Adding in Quad atom pc and quad android tablet now, adding in another mobile i5 later tonight. Will... not.... lose....!


----------



## Norton (May 16, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*May 15th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Celebrating 10 years of TechPowerUp!!!... 
A TPU review from 2005 by @W1zzard - The  DFI LanParty UT NF4 Ultra-D 

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/DFI/LPNF4UD/1.html




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (May 16, 2014)

It looks like you're gonna need 10k just to be in the top 20 

Great work pie eaters


----------



## Norton (May 16, 2014)

Congrats to @thebluebumblebee and @15th Warlock on getting some Pie today!!! 

Great job All!


----------



## Nordic (May 16, 2014)

manofthem said:


> It looks like you're gonna need 10k just to be in the top 20
> 
> Great work pie eaters


Real competitive for that #10 spot too. I was just over 1000 to it.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 16, 2014)

Norton said:


> *Time for Pie.....!*
> *May 15th, 2014*
> 
> 
> ...


I believe a moment of silence is in order.


----------



## Peter1986C (May 16, 2014)

So far it seems that @BUCK NASTY  has topped @Vinska today (although Free-DC will still update at least once today so let's see).


----------



## Norton (May 17, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*May 16th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Celebrating 10 years of TechPowerUp!!!... 
A TPU review from 2006 by @Urlyin  - Diamond X1900XT 

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Diamond/X1900XT/





Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Nordic (May 17, 2014)

@BUCK NASTY, Such a show off! Breaking 100k! Psh! Maybe its time we start a progressive distribution of points among team members evening out the ppd distribution... 

I on the other hand, inch my way up claiming the 11th spot today, up from 13. Hoping to get # 10 during the challenge.


----------



## manofthem (May 17, 2014)

Wihoo, up to #12!  

Great work everyone!


----------



## Norton (May 17, 2014)

Great job All! 

@BUCK NASTY - you took Cherry Pie again so I owe you 5 million more points folding! 

@t_ski - hope you're sandbagging a bit and everything is ok?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 17, 2014)

Norton said:


> Great job All!
> 
> @BUCK NASTY - you took Cherry Pie again so I owe you 5 million more points folding!
> 
> @t_ski - hope you're sandbagging a bit and everything is ok?


I have found that I must force updates to get these servers to upload full production. Opty 6180 SE server returned 65K today. Matter of fact, I had the 2 highest production machines in WCG today. Whatever it takes for Team TPU!!!


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 17, 2014)

Norton said:


> @t_ski - hope you're sandbagging a bit and everything is ok?



Really, seems odd – I don't even see him in the top 30. So odd, it makes my spidey sense tingle. 




BUCK NASTY said:


> I have found that I must force updates to get these servers to upload full production. Opty 6180 SE server returned 65K today. Matter of fact, I had the 2 highest production machines in WCG today. Whatever it takes for Team TPU!!!



That's one helluva load, @BUCK NASTY! Makes me feel all happy an fuzzy inside to see someone more than one team badge worth of points in one day 


P.S. I had to reduce active active core count to a total of 6 on my server as it was getting way too hot and because of it, WAY too loud. I should just drop down the CPU voltage – that should keep it cool 'n quiet. Too bad I seem to have disabled iLO when configuring the server, so I have no easy way to do it 
I shall bring small monitor to it and reconfigure on Monday.
Also, I am sorry – I had one of the FX-8320 off for nearly five hours today due to this:


Spoiler: pics


----------



## Norton (May 18, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*May 17th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Celebrating 10 years of TechPowerUp!!!... 
A TPU review from 2007 by @W1zzard  - The Zotac 8800GTX! 

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Zotac/GeForce_8800_GTX_OC/3.html





Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Nordic (May 18, 2014)

Holding down the #11 spot two days in a row. At this point my only chance to get that #10 is if someone above me falls a bit, which could happen, or if my 12 wu's on an 8 threaded processor actually does something good.


----------



## manofthem (May 18, 2014)

Good thing we have @BUCK NASTY, @PolRoger, and @15th Warlock joining for the Challenge because they certainly are really helping out and rocking the top spot  

Thanks to all our hard workers, great seeing top 20 being 11k and up


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 18, 2014)

james888 said:


> Holding down the #11 spot two days in a row. At this point my only chance to get that #10 is if someone above me falls a bit, which could happen, or if my 12 wu's on an 8 threaded processor actually does something good.


I think you'll get your wish.  I've been over achieving.


----------



## 15th Warlock (May 18, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Good thing we have @BUCK NASTY, @PolRoger, and @15th Warlock joining for the Challenge because they certainly are really helping out and rocking the top spot
> 
> Thanks to all our hard workers, great seeing top 20 being 11k and up



Thanks for the opportunity to give something back to such an awesome community


----------



## t_ski (May 18, 2014)

Norton said:


> @t_ski - hope you're sandbagging a bit and everything is ok?





Vinska said:


> Really, seems odd – I don't even see him in the top 30. So odd, it makes my spidey sense tingle.



Well, I'm here for the moment.  I woke up Thursday morning to find water in my basement.  Not enough to ruin any possessions, but the floors were soaked and about 600 sq. ft. of bamboo flooring was floating on water.  I guess after a week of raining almost non-stop my sump pump decided it was not going to work any more.  I had to replace the pump and help the cleanup crew move stuff around.  I had two of my crunchers on the floor sitting on soaked carpet.  Everything's been shut down since, as the whole basement is still drying out.  I won't have my office back together until at least Tuesday.

At this point, I'm thinking I have way too much crap...


----------



## Norton (May 19, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Well, I'm here for the moment.  I woke up Thursday morning to find water in my basement.  Not enough to ruin any possessions, but the floors were soaked and about 600 sq. ft. of bamboo flooring was floating on water.  I guess after a week of raining almost non-stop my sump pump decided it was not going to work any more.  I had to replace the pump and help the cleanup crew move stuff around.  I had two of my crunchers on the floor sitting on soaked carpet.  Everything's been shut down since, as the whole basement is still drying out.  I won't have my office back together until at least Tuesday.
> 
> At this point, I'm thinking I have way too much crap...



Oh wow! That really sucks T 

I rented a house with a floodable basement a bunch of years ago so I kinda know what you're going through.... hope everything gets dried out soon


----------



## Norton (May 19, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*May 18th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Celebrating 10 years of TechPowerUp!!!... 
A TPU review from 2008 by @t_ski  - The Danger Den MC-TDX waterblock! 
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/DangerDen/MC-TDX/3.html






Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Nordic (May 19, 2014)

I have one of those blocks, the the lga1155 version. Works really great still. I got the same temps on my 2500k comparing that to my apogee drive II, which is a better block. I guess I just couldn't put enough heat out.

#10 and it feels so good! It wasn't even bluebummblebee that fell a bit either.

Edit: I even referenced that review before I got this block dirt cheap on ebay. Did not know that was done by our very own tski. Always wondered what the former staff meant exactly.


----------



## manofthem (May 19, 2014)

@james888 nice work getting pie! 

Nice review @t_ski  and I hope you're doing ok with your basement!


Great work team


----------



## t_ski (May 19, 2014)

Thanks guys.  We had a few wet spots left yesterday, so they tore out more carpet pad and rearranged the fans.  We might have the carpeted areas back today or tomorrow, which is about half the basement.


----------



## Arjai (May 20, 2014)

WTF? No PIE yet? @Norton ? You getting some?


----------



## Norton (May 20, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*May 19th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Celebrating 10 years of TechPowerUp!!!... 
A TPU review from 2009 by @Darksaber  - The NZXT Panzerbox! 

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NZXT/Panzerbox/





Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 20, 2014)

Damn, I loved the Panzerbox. Should have bought one while they were available.


----------



## Norton (May 21, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*May 20th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Celebrating 10 years of TechPowerUp!!!... 
A TPU review from 2010 by @W1zzard  - The NVidia GTX 480! 

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_480_Fermi/1.html




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (May 21, 2014)

Agh, almost there, almost had pie   

Great work guys, thanks for making it so tough for me to get a slice


----------



## Arjai (May 21, 2014)

Awesome Output!! Gotta LOVE it!!


----------



## TRWOV (May 21, 2014)

18K to get pie. Insane.


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 21, 2014)

GTX 480? AKA the Fermi Grill? Boy! We are having some _grilled_ steak tonight!


----------



## Norton (May 21, 2014)

Vinska said:


> GTX 480? AKA the Fermi Grill? Boy! We are having some _grilled_ steak tonight!


 
Too tired to look for the 480 as a grill pic last night.... would have been there if I had it


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 21, 2014)

Norton said:


> Too tired to look for the 480 as a grill pic last night.... would have been there if I had it



LOL


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 21, 2014)

I'm a vegetarian, BTW. Yet it's still funny as hell


----------



## Norton (May 21, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> LOL


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 21, 2014)

I still cant believe that 6 core 10 threads is only pulling 4.2k


----------



## Peter1986C (May 21, 2014)

Most likely because there are too many threads per CPU.


----------



## Norton (May 22, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*May 21st, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Celebrating 10 years of TechPowerUp!!!... 
A TPU review from 2011 by @crmaris  - Corsair TX750 
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Corsair/TX750_V2/





Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 22, 2014)

how on earth did I manage 98k without sandbagging?


----------



## Norton (May 23, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*May 22nd, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Celebrating 10 years of TechPowerUp!!!... 
A TPU review from 2012 by @W1zzard  - Asus 7970 Matrix Platinum 
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASUS/HD_7970_Matrix/1.html





Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Arjai (May 23, 2014)

Nice, let's keep the pedal down!! One more day to win this!! RIT does not deserve to take our shine!!


----------



## Norton (May 24, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*May 23rd, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Celebrating 10 years of TechPowerUp!!!... 
We took #2 in the Challenge... If we won we would have had a hardware pic today


Spoiler:  Instead we get the consolation prize....OPEN CAREFULLY!



Is 2nd place really that bad? 











Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (May 24, 2014)

Sucks to end the challenge at #20 w/ 11k pts. 

But well done regardless boys and girls, great work pie eaters


----------



## Arjai (May 25, 2014)

No Pie on a Saturday Night? I know @Norton has been busy divvying out all the prizes, ah-hem, to other people, ah-hem, and is probably tired.











And number 30?


Spoiler











I know, it is not @Norton -ish but, neither am I!! 

Just thought I would attempt to help out the Cap'n on a busy night!


----------



## Norton (May 25, 2014)

ZZZZZZZZ...... wut? 

Thanks for doing the post for me @Arjai !


----------



## Norton (May 26, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*May 25th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Gotta see Eleanor once in awhile!!!... 





Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (May 26, 2014)

Great work pie eaters! Glad to see some good numbers despite the after-challenge fallout


----------



## Norton (May 27, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*May 26th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Because... Monday!!!... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (May 27, 2014)

Congrats pie eaters, very good work! Keep it up.  

I haven't been able to manage to get pie no matter what I do... that's the real reason I started folding


----------



## t_ski (May 27, 2014)

Damn internet was out half the day.  Should have had better numbers.


----------



## agent00skid (May 27, 2014)

Yaaaay! I'm on the extended list.


----------



## Norton (May 28, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*May 27th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Eleanor on Sunday, how about Alyssa today!!!... 


Spoiler:  Open Carefully!










Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Nordic (May 28, 2014)

I find it funny I am going down in numbers, yet keep the same position area in the top 20, yet so far I have not changed a thing with crunching in the last week.


----------



## Norton (May 29, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*May 28th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Meet Voyager!!!... 
Around in world non-stop on one tank of fuel!!! .... in 1986 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (May 29, 2014)

Great work pie eaters!  Great to see you guys still rockin'!  


Man, barely hanging in there at #30, and tomorrow I'll be lower .  What can I expect with only 3 threads crunching on my i3


----------



## TRWOV (May 29, 2014)

My L412 laptops pull around 1400ppd (first gen Core i3 @ 2.4Ghz) so about 1000?


----------



## manofthem (May 29, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> My L412 laptops pull around 1400ppd (first gen Core i3 @ 2.4Ghz) so about 1000?



Just realized my comment looked like a question more than an observation  but it's good to get an idea, thanks.  hey, it's something


----------



## t_ski (May 29, 2014)

Matt, you need a dual-1366 rig.  With your other rig, u can haz pie


----------



## agent00skid (May 29, 2014)

In case anybody is curious. My Athlon 5350 running Linux seems to be getting around 1500-1600 PPD.

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=host&proj=bwcg&hostid=3040001

Edit: Also, I think there is a power meter laying around here somewhere. Could try to take a peek at power consumption.


----------



## Arjai (May 29, 2014)

Damn, I uploaded 46 jobs this afternoon, all "Valid" and only scored 5 something thousand? Hmm, what up 'wit 'dat?


----------



## Norton (May 29, 2014)

agent00skid said:


> In case anybody is curious. My Athlon 5350 running Linux seems to be getting around 1500-1600 PPD.
> 
> http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=host&proj=bwcg&hostid=3040001
> 
> Edit: Also, I think there is a power meter laying around here somewhere. Could try to take a peek at power consumption.



That's outstanding for a quad core rated at 25w!!! 

How are the temps?


----------



## agent00skid (May 29, 2014)

Norton said:


> That's outstanding for a quad core rated at 25w!!!
> 
> How are the temps?



I've changed the stock fan with a 80mm Fractal Design Silent Series R2. With that, it's between 40 and 47°C on socket.

It seemed colder with stock fan, and it's wasn't really loud either. Just changed it because I could.


----------



## TRWOV (May 29, 2014)

woa! Once you add the HDD, RAM and mobo I guess it must be ducking below 60w. The ppd/w ratio should be insane 


edit: how apart are the mount holes? Maybe I could use my Thermalright HR5 northbridge cooler with it once I pick one up

edit2: according to the Boinc benchmarks, the 5350 cores have half of the i3-370's FP speed.... and both output around 1400. Again, I see circumstantial evidence that MCM uses FPU... why no GPU work?


----------



## Norton (May 29, 2014)

Tested at 38w total here:
http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2014/04/24/amd-athlon-5350-kabini-review/8

While running prime95 and Unigine Heaven at the same time!


----------



## TRWOV (May 29, 2014)

Norton said:


> Tested at 38w total here:
> http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2014/04/24/amd-athlon-5350-kabini-review/8
> 
> While running prime95 and Unigine Heaven at the same time!



rounding up to 40w, 35ppd/watt  Holy smokes! And Mullins is expected to have the same performance at 15w TDP


----------



## agent00skid (May 29, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> edit: how apart are the mount holes? Maybe I could use my Thermalright HR5 northbridge cooler with it once I pick one up



Bit hard to measure with the 80mm fan in the way. But the holes seem to be about 80-85mm apart.


----------



## manofthem (May 29, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Matt, you need a dual-1366 rig.  With your other rig, u can haz pie



That would be pretty fantastic! I do wish I could afford something along those lines... maybe in the future. I'm taking baby steps for now til I can really manage to get something awesome.


----------



## TRWOV (May 29, 2014)

I could see someone coming up with an AM1 fleet. At 35ppd/W the 5350 has better output than my 3770K system (25ppd/W)... heck, get the Asrock board that uses a laptop charger instead of a PSU (http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/AM1H-ITX/) and you don't even have to use a lot of space.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 30, 2014)

Whooppsie, I forgot I shut boinc down on my 1090t rig a few days ago. For got to restart it until last night. Hence the reason my numbers dropped over the last couple days. Tonight will be better though. Thing may have to partially spool up again though.


----------



## xvi (May 30, 2014)

Server is up and going at work, has been for a while, but it appears to be fully spooled. Server at home is moving along fairly well. Seems like all this heat requires a lot of fans. The hotter it gets, the faster the fans have to go. Now that I'm seeing the points roll in, all I can say is..






(It's funny because lots of loud fans)


----------



## Norton (May 30, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*May 29th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*See the Bell Rocket Belt!!!... 
Flying since 1961!!!













Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (May 30, 2014)

Oh the memories!


----------



## t_ski (May 30, 2014)

Anybody notice that the numbers on your user totals from Free-DC are screwed up?


----------



## manofthem (May 30, 2014)

Great work, pie eaters     Keeping the pie going deliciously 



t_ski said:


> Anybody notice that the numbers on your user totals from Free-DC are screwed up?



I hadn't, but then agian, I've been so low that it really hasn't crossed my mind since I haven't been expecting anything.  




BTW, no one remembers The Rocketeer?!  man, that movie was awesome back in the day, loved it!  When I was a little jit, I wished I could be that guy flying around like nobody's business!


----------



## t_ski (May 30, 2014)

manofthem said:


> I hadn't, but then agian, I've been so low that it really hasn't crossed my mind since I haven't been expecting anything.


 
The numbers for each person on the team page were normal, but if you clicked on your name (or anyone else's) the totals were so screwed up.  Two of my rigs that had not been running for a week were getting over 58K each, when I had only 24K total for all my rigs.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 30, 2014)

manofthem said:


> BTW, no one remembers The Rocketeer?!  man, that movie was awesome back in the day, loved it!  When I was a little jit, I wished I could be that guy flying around like nobody's business!


Interesting what age does to perception.  You remember the guy with the rocket.  I remember Jennifer Connelly.


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 30, 2014)

manofthem said:


> BTW, no one remembers The Rocketeer?!  man, that movie was awesome back in the day, loved it!  When I was a little jit, I wished I could be that guy flying around like nobody's business!



I've seen this movie at least 5 times while I was young[er]. Your argument is invalid.

P.S. I remember that the first thing that came to my mind when I first saw those nazis flying over ze cities in those nazi plans from the movie was: "wow, that's exactly like having no cover – they should be very easy to shoot down".


----------



## Norton (May 31, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*May 30th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Lunar lander!!!... 
Interplanetary human space travel 45 yrs ago (1969)!!!














Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 31, 2014)

Not really interplanetary.
But damn right impressive, nonetheless.


----------



## Norton (Jun 1, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*May 31st, 2014*





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Hot Coffey Break!!!... 


Spoiler:  Open carefully!










Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Arjai (Jun 1, 2014)

Norton said:


> *Hot Coffey Break!!!...
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Open carefully!
> ...



Yummy!!


----------



## Norton (Jun 2, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*June 1st, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*S**t happens!!!... 





Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Arjai (Jun 2, 2014)

Hmmm, looks like some people were aiming for another piece of Pie...Thinkin' "Wow, I could probably get a piece of Lime, or Blueberry..." Then everyone went for it on the same day!!


----------



## Norton (Jun 3, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*June 2nd, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Monday mood lightener... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Jun 3, 2014)

Great work pie eaters and to everyone on the team! 

And that pic is great!


----------



## Norton (Jun 4, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*June 3rd, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*A Bad Day!!!... 
OR..... what an F-16 sneeze looks like! 





Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## TRWOV (Jun 4, 2014)

Got to break the 10% barrier


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jun 4, 2014)

I've got some problems with several university machine ATM, BTW.


----------



## Norton (Jun 5, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*June 4th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Some close running today!!!... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## t_ski (Jun 5, 2014)

Norton said:


> *Some close running today!!!... *


I could have used another update myself 

Care to go again tomorrow?


----------



## manofthem (Jun 5, 2014)

Glad to see you guys all fighting for some slices, some pretty close calls.  As for myself, I'm just happy to be back in the top 20!


----------



## Norton (Jun 5, 2014)

t_ski said:


> I could have used another update myself
> 
> *Care to go again tomorrow*?



Looks like my battle will be in the Blueberry range today  Soooo close to Cherry yesterday.... 39 pts from having a taste!!!


----------



## Norton (Jun 6, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*June 5th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Summer's coming- stay cool!!!... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Jun 6, 2014)

Great work pie eaters!   

Speaking of summer, it was a hot and miserable day for us down in S. FL and it's only going to get worse.  Need More Fans!


----------



## Arjai (Jun 6, 2014)

It is good to see @[Ion] on the list!! I hope you are well, buddy!!


----------



## manofthem (Jun 6, 2014)

Arjai said:


> It is good to see @[Ion] on the list!! I hope you are well, buddy!!



One day, he will come back to us, and when he does, we will welcome him with open arms, as the father did to the prodigal son!


----------



## Norton (Jun 6, 2014)

manofthem said:


> One day, he will come back to us, and when he does, we will welcome him with open arms, as the father did to the prodigal son!



and once he's settled and comfy we'll get on his butt a little for vanishing


----------



## manofthem (Jun 6, 2014)

Norton said:


> and once he's settled and comfy we'll get on his butt a little for vanishing



Of course, but shhhh... we don't want to scare him off


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jun 6, 2014)

manofthem said:


> One day, he will come back to us, and when he does, we will welcome him with open arms, as the father did to the prodigal son!



To me it's going to be like:
"YAY healthy competition!"
Because... "It's lonely at the top." –Raelynn; Awesomenauts


----------



## xvi (Jun 6, 2014)

Vinska said:


> Because... "It's lonely at the top." –Raelynn; Awesomenauts


I quite like that game, but I never get enough time to upgrade all the things I want. Stupid bots always blow the opposite team's reactor. Bought some DLC to unlock custom game settings thinking I could tweak the bots, but it just made it worse.
Demigod was another that I liked. Wasn't much of a DOTA/LoL fan, despite trying to learn it to impress a cute girl that played it. C'est la vie.


----------



## t_ski (Jun 7, 2014)

Um, Bill? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Wake up Bill...


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jun 7, 2014)

xvi said:


> I quite like that game, but I never get enough time to upgrade all the things I want. Stupid bots always blow the opposite team's reactor. Bought some DLC to unlock custom game settings thinking I could tweak the bots, but it just made it worse.



1. You seem to be playing with 0% skill bots. Those guys bum-rush and make the game end quite fast. Play with 20% skill bots to have a longer game.
2. Playing against actual humans instead of bots ends up being more enjoyable overall in the end, even if losing, believe me.



xvi said:


> Wasn't much of a DOTA/LoL fan, despite trying to learn it to impress a cute girl that played it. C'est la vie.



I hate all those DotA cloning MOBAs so much it's unreal. KILL IT WITH FIRE!!!!


----------



## Arjai (Jun 7, 2014)

1 through 30:






Not like @Norton , again. But, since he is probably busy catching zzzz's or, drinking out in the backyard, I figured I would step up and help out.

Great work and Congrats to @BUCK NASTY for claiming the #30 spot on this list of Power Crunchers!!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jun 7, 2014)

Truly inspiring pic for today's pie, @Arjai!


----------



## Arjai (Jun 7, 2014)

Vinska said:


> Truly inspiring pic for today's stone, @Arjai!


Thanks! I spent a minute looking for it. Not necessarily this, in particular, but something. It stood out from the sea of meaninglessness one finds on the interwebs.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jun 7, 2014)

did I write stone? I meant pie. DANG IT!


----------



## Norton (Jun 7, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Um, Bill?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Not sure what happened...Had a looong week this week and tied up some loose ends, ran an errand or two, answered some PM's, and my brain/body must have realized I was done so it hit the off switch.

Thanks @Arjai for posting the Pie last night!


----------



## Nordic (Jun 7, 2014)

Norton said:


> Not sure what happened...Had a looong week this week and tied up some loose ends, ran an errand or two, answered some PM's, and my brain/body must have realized I was done so it hit the off switch.
> 
> Thanks @Arjai for posting the Pie last night!


I understand there, I was gone all week. I got back and was asleep by 6.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 7, 2014)

@Norton it's okay bud, we all get tired now and again, and you're still trying to convince us that you're not Superman 




Also, after slightly dropping my OC, I haven't had any random reboots in almost 3 days so I think I'm pretty good for now on that avenue.  Time will tell for the long run though.  And apparently I forgot to resume my i3 from a day or 2 ago but finally did last night


----------



## Norton (Jun 8, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*June 7th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Blast from the past!... 
On this date in 2013 and 2012:




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Jun 8, 2014)

Man, i don't know what happened, but I'll take that slice of pie, first time in over a year!    

Great pics there, look at all those familiar names in that list of 2 years back!


----------



## Nordic (Jun 8, 2014)

Nice. Catch me having pie on this day in 2013.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jun 8, 2014)

meanwhile, "I have no idea what happened".


----------



## Norton (Jun 9, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*June 8th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Light speed's too slow!...
Ludicrous speed now! 









Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Jun 9, 2014)

Great work @t_ski on getting Cherry again!    feels good, eh? . No, I wouldn't know 

Great work pie eaters 



And Spaceballs always works for me!  Coincidence we both posted Spaceballs related stuff?


----------



## Nordic (Jun 9, 2014)

Tight competition in the 7000's. With my 4 low power cpu cores I can probably jump up 2500 ppd in in a week.


----------



## Norton (Jun 9, 2014)

manofthem said:


> And Spaceballs always works for me!  Coincidence we both posted Spaceballs related stuff?



Here's an encore then!


----------



## manofthem (Jun 9, 2014)

Norton said:


> Here's an encore then!



Oh, one of the best right there!!!


----------



## Norton (Jun 10, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*June 9th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Coming Soon to a Theatre near you!!!... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Jun 10, 2014)

Now, I'm no diehard Star Wars or Star Trek fan, but how is it allowed for the director of the new Star Trek movies to do a Star Wars movie?  Isn't that blasphemous to some?    Either way, I'm excited.  I hope the Millennium Falcon is in the new ones too 

OMG, who knew there was this much history and info on the that ship? http://starwars.wikia.com/wiki/Millennium_Falcon


Great work pie eaters!   Nice to see @Vinska librin.so.1 back on top


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jun 10, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Now, I'm no diehard Star Wars or Star Trek fan, but how is it allowed for the director of the new Star Trek movies to do a Star Wars movie?



I smell a double-agent.


----------



## Norton (Jun 11, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*June 10th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Guess the cpu time!!!... 
Where would this cpu be found?




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Nordic (Jun 11, 2014)

The united states.


----------



## t_ski (Jun 11, 2014)

Dang it Bill, I was going to go to bed early tonight 

I got nothing, but I know the era.


----------



## Norton (Jun 11, 2014)

Hint: The cpu was not used in a laptop or a desktop....


----------



## TRWOV (Jun 11, 2014)

The layout give it a Texas Instruments kind of feeling. Can't pinpoint the exact CPU though.


EDIT: I see some branding text but I can only make out Sunplus Parsek SS SV2??

Based on that I'd say its a DVD/media player CPU or something. At least that's what Sunplus does today: http://w3.sunplus.com/


----------



## t_ski (Jun 11, 2014)

Norton said:


> Hint: The cpu was not used in a laptop or a desktop....


 I didn't think it was, but I spent about an hour going through die shot forums before I called it quits.


----------



## Arjai (Jun 11, 2014)

Atari 64.


----------



## Norton (Jun 11, 2014)

t_ski said:


> I didn't think it was, but I spent about an hour going through die shot forums before I called it quits.





Spoiler:  Spoiler Alert!



http://tinytransistors.net/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=37&limitstart=1


----------



## Norton (Jun 12, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*June 11th, 2014*





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*A sad day... 
You will be missed @Kreij (1959-2014)




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## PolRoger (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm going to have some "cruncher" downtime coming up... I'm already running out my work queues. I should be back on WCG towards the end of the month.


----------



## Nordic (Jun 13, 2014)

2nd day in a row the celeron had over 2k ppd. Unusual.


----------



## Norton (Jun 13, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*June 12th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Hot Summer at the Beach!!... 


Spoiler:  Open Carefully!










Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Arjai (Jun 13, 2014)

BTW, Todays top 30, made up 13% of our Daily Total!! IMPRESSIVE!!!!


----------



## TRWOV (Jun 13, 2014)

Jstin...


----------



## manofthem (Jun 13, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> Jstin...



I LOL'd!!! 

Thanks for that, needed a mood-lightener 



Great, had the Summer Spoiler open and my 3yr old comes around and says, "Ewww... she's on the beach!"   It was funny


----------



## Norton (Jun 14, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*June 13th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Friday the 13th!!... 





Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Jun 14, 2014)

Reminds me of Gmork from The Neverending Story, and he scared the poop out of me when I was a little jit... freaky! 














And oh boy, I hit the 11 spot somehow, almost got pie  

Great job @mx500torid


----------



## Norton (Jun 15, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*June 14th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Someone came back for Pie today!!... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Jun 15, 2014)

OMG, another day of pie!  I don't know what voodoo my pcs have pulled to give me pie twice within a month or so, but it's amazing!


----------



## Nordic (Jun 15, 2014)

Oddly low day. I guess this happens from time to time.


----------



## Arjai (Jun 15, 2014)

28th!!! Woop!!

Dumped 2.5 days worth of WU's and got 28th!!


----------



## TRWOV (Jun 15, 2014)

wooooot!!! >10% 

Jstin:













*(won't be able to do this again for a while)*


----------



## Norton (Jun 16, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*June 15th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*An important warning!!... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Jun 16, 2014)

Pie 2 Days in a row?  I don't know what's going on but I'm really loving it! 

Nice work @TRWOV!


----------



## Nordic (Jun 16, 2014)

@TRWOV, is this because you have machines on 24/7. I remember a post about night time crunching.


----------



## Norton (Jun 17, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*June 16th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Monday.... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Jun 17, 2014)

Oh, I feel like that kittie right there today! 

Great work pie eaters!


----------



## Nordic (Jun 17, 2014)

I usually am one who dislikes wednesday more than monday, but today is one of those mondays. This cat speaks to me.


----------



## TRWOV (Jun 17, 2014)

Got to the cuspid of my pie eating trove... from now on expect me to hang out in the 8th-12th range


----------



## Norton (Jun 18, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*June 17th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Sharknado 2?... really?. 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Jun 18, 2014)

Oh man I can't wait for Sharknado 2!   We watched the  first one on SyFy, and boy was it a killer.

Sharnado really set the bar high. It's not every movie where the inside of a house floods before the outside floods  

And huge shark + 90210 star + chainsaw = Pure Win! 



Great work pie eaters!!!


----------



## TRWOV (Jun 18, 2014)

Sharknado has nothing on Ghost Shark.


----------



## Norton (Jun 18, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> Sharknado has nothing on Ghost Shark.



What about *Sharktopus*? 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1619880/


----------



## Norton (Jun 19, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*June 18th, 2014*





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Hot today... good day to see snow!. 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Jun 19, 2014)

Oooh, weather day. 

We had some awesome clouds the other day, right before it poured and crazy lightning was dropping everywhere.  Gotta love Florida! 









Speaking of that snow, I bet you northern folk are quite anxious to get back into that snow!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jun 19, 2014)

@Norton SNOW!? I summer!? U WOT


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 19, 2014)

Speaking of weather, most of the far west end of Wyoming had snow yesterday! Not just weird flurries as some places received up to 15" of snow! Pretty crazy for mid June.


----------



## Norton (Jun 19, 2014)

Vinska said:


> @Norton SNOW!? I summer!? U WOT


 
I saw the snow in the pic from 6 months ago.... was 90F here yesterday


----------



## Norton (Jun 20, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*June 19th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Tornado's are serious S**T!!!. 
Twin tornadoes from earlier this week- Nebraska USA




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Arjai (Jun 20, 2014)

23rd!!!

WOOP!!

That two day dump was a good one!!


----------



## TRWOV (Jun 20, 2014)

Arjai said:


> That two day dump was a good one!!



That sounds... weird...


----------



## HBalazs.hu (Jun 20, 2014)

I got a small pie...  
looks turning on my gaming PC for some night give some good points


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 20, 2014)

It seems like t-ski had some internet "problems" lately and got it fixed for this midday update - 42,64 % of top ten (+88k).


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jun 20, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> That sounds... weird...


I bet it was a relief for him LOL


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 20, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I bet it was a relief for him LOL


Internet problems is a pain  . I changed my router and now I can only upload to F@H (and access their homepages) with my USB dongle (by-pass router). Not a big problem now but when summer passes and three rigs needs to talk to their servers...I might need to talk to t-ski he seems to know how to fix internet problems


----------



## Peter1986C (Jun 20, 2014)

Or @theJesus  or @remixedcat.

BTW, did you need to register a MAC address? If so, make sure the router uses that one.


----------



## theJesus (Jun 20, 2014)

Chevalr1c said:


> Or @theJesus  or @remixedcat.
> 
> BTW, did you need to register a MAC address? If so, make sure the router uses that one.


I'm more than willing to help, especially if remote access via TeamViewer is an option.

F@H requires you to register MAC addresses?  Why?  They shouldn't even be able to tell what MAC address an interface on your router has; that info gets stripped off the packet as soon as it hits the first hop after your router.

Even if their client software checks the local machine's NIC(s) for their MAC(s) to use as some sort of globally unique identifier, it shouldn't make any difference what MAC is on the router.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jun 20, 2014)

Well, I've been running FAAH successfully with 0 problems with 3 layers of NATing (not kidding).

Although, not currently. At the moment, most layers of NAT I've got for a cruncher is 2. For one machine. Didn't see any problems, though.


----------



## xvi (Jun 20, 2014)

Vinska said:


> Well, I've been running FAAH successfully with 0 problems with 3 layers of NATing (not kidding).



As tech support for this sort of thing, you're going to make me cry. It can be done, of course, but it is often done incorrectly. I deal with this more often than I should. I'll attempt to diagram my most recent instance of this in an edit.

Edit:
We were told they were all professionally installed (the company is still in business too). All routers are your standard, run of the mill, off-the-shelf home routers. Router 1 splits the connection between 2 and 3. Router 1 and Router 2 are no more than 6 inches apart from each other. (We suggested replacing Router 1 with a switch since we allow more than one MAC to grab an IP for each connection.)





Edit 2:


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jun 20, 2014)

xvi said:


> It can be done, of course, but it is often done incorrectly.



I know my sh*t, so it's 100% fine. And not to mention this NATing chain included a total of 0 routers


----------



## xvi (Jun 20, 2014)

Vinska said:


> I know my sh*t, so it's 100% fine. And not to mention this NATing chain included a total of 0 routers


Never meant to imply otherwise. 

I only mention it since I often see/support people with multiple "magic wifi boxes" that were put in just to extend wireless coverage.  I wish the distinction between a home router and the access point built-in was more well known among the general public and that wireless clients better handled switching between multiple APs with the same SSID. Perhaps things will change with IPv6.
While I'm wishing, I'll also take a Hennessey Venom GT and Emma Watson, please.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jun 20, 2014)

xvi said:


> While I'm wishing, I'll also take a Hennessey Venom GT and *Emma Watson*, please.



Excellent taste, sir! I 1337% approve!


----------



## t_ski (Jun 21, 2014)

mstenholm said:


> Internet problems is a pain  . I changed my router and now I can only upload to F@H (and access their homepages) with my USB dongle (by-pass router). Not a big problem now but when summer passes and three rigs needs to talk to their servers...I might need to talk to t-ski he seems to know how to fix internet problems


My case it was a dead switch.  Just replaced it and the crunchers started taking dumps of their own.  110,000?


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 21, 2014)

t_ski said:


> My case it was a dead switch.  Just replaced it and the crunchers started taking dumps of their own.  110,000?


Yes I saw it today.


----------



## Nordic (Jun 21, 2014)

@t_ski, how much can you drop if you sandbagged 3 days. I am curious.


----------



## Norton (Jun 21, 2014)

*Time for yesterday's Pie.....!* 
*June 20th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Great Work Team!!!.
You get a Chuck Norris! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Peter1986C (Jun 22, 2014)

theJesus said:


> I'm more than willing to help, especially if remote access via TeamViewer is an option.
> 
> F@H requires you to register MAC addresses?  Why?  They shouldn't even be able to tell what MAC address an interface on your router has; that info gets stripped off the packet as soon as it hits the first hop after your router.
> 
> Even if their client software checks the local machine's NIC(s) for their MAC(s) to use as some sort of globally unique identifier, it shouldn't make any difference what MAC is on the router.



No, I meant with the ISP. But I read the issue as no connection at all with some machines.


----------



## Arjai (Jun 22, 2014)

Wow! Look at the @t_ski Goooooo!!


----------



## TRWOV (Jun 22, 2014)

So that's what 112 cores will net you


----------



## t_ski (Jun 22, 2014)

james888 said:


> @t_ski, how much can you drop if you sandbagged 3 days. I am curious.



My average it 38K PPD, which totals 114K PPD.  Makes me think the switch was down longer than a day or two.



TRWOV said:


> So that's what 112 cores will net you



If you're talking about mine, it's 72 cores/96 threads.


----------



## TRWOV (Jun 22, 2014)

oh, yeah, I don't know why but I recall seeing that you had 64 Opty cores running


----------



## t_ski (Jun 22, 2014)

I'll gladly take donations to make that happen


----------



## Norton (Jun 22, 2014)

*Time for yesterday's Pie.....!* 
*June 21st, 2014*





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*ZZZ'd out early and found this at work this am!. 
Monday isn't looking much better....




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jun 23, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*June 22nd, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Our favorite tiger!. 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## xvi (Jun 23, 2014)

The only annoying thing about having a surge in points is not knowing why.


----------



## Norton (Jun 25, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*June 23rd and 24th, 2014
Today 6/24*




*Yesterday 6/23*


Spoiler:  Yesterday 










*Are you in our Top 20?
Today 6/24*




*Yesterday 6/23*


Spoiler:  Yesterday 










*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today



*Today*




*Yesterday*






*Two days of Pie means Twins!!!. 


Spoiler:  Hot Twins- open carefully! 











Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *[/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler]


----------



## Norton (Jun 26, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*June 25th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Car pron!. 
A 1970 Boss 302 in race trim qualifies 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Jun 26, 2014)

Great work pie eaters!  

I hope tomorrow to be back in the Top20 too   And she's a beauty!


----------



## Nordic (Jun 26, 2014)

Ooh. 11. So close.


----------



## Arjai (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jun 26, 2014)

It's very quiet in the house right now, so I'm cranking up the Opty-6176 server with WCG. Hopefully I can withstand the heat from 1 server. Prob won't grab cherry, but I'll be up there.


----------



## Norton (Jun 27, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*June 26th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*A Blast from the Past today!. 
A look at the past Top 20 on this date in 2012 and 2013




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Jun 27, 2014)

Great work pie eaters!  (and for once, that includes me )  

I love the Blasts from the Past, adds a little perspective


----------



## Norton (Jun 27, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Great work pie eaters!  (and for once, that includes me )
> 
> I love the Blasts from the Past, adds a little perspective



It was a complete coincidence that I picked the day that I matched @Mindweaver up on the Pie  Only happened on one other occassion iirc...


----------



## Nordic (Jun 27, 2014)

By the way, 3 year tpu anniversary going on today. I am officially a tpu old timer.


----------



## Norton (Jun 27, 2014)

james888 said:


> By the way, 3 day *Year* tpu anniversary going on today. I am officially a tpu old timer.



FTFY 

*Congrats!!!*


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jun 27, 2014)

YAY! I got grape this time around last year x3


----------



## Norton (Jun 28, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*June 27th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Long week- I haz a tired!. 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jun 29, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*June 28th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Some nice wallpaper!. 
Want a small challenge? Take a good look at the pic and find something that shouldn't be there! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Jun 29, 2014)

Great work!   Awesome to see @theonedub getting some pie too


----------



## Nordic (Jun 29, 2014)

If I wasn't gaming so hard this weekend I might actually begin to show that increase in ppd I mentioned. Its been weeks since I gamed. It is deserved.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 29, 2014)

james888 said:


> If I wasn't gaming so hard this weekend I might actually begin to show that increase in ppd I mentioned. Its been weeks since I gamed. It is deserved.



I feel you there!  We spent all day, 2-10pm, gaming it up on a LAN party today, great times indeed. Couple that with the release of Sniper Elite 3 and tomorrow is going to be a low day for me 

But we do what we can


----------



## TRWOV (Jun 29, 2014)

Norton said:


> *Want a small challenge? Take a good look at the pic and find something that shouldn't be there!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, below the refinery ship I see the SDF-1 and, is that the SB Yamato to the right of the shuttle? The Enterprise is tagging along with the Intersun Liner too  Almost skipped the Millenium Falcon and the Aries on the edges.


----------



## Norton (Jun 29, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> Well, below the refinery ship I see the SDF-1 and, is that the SB Yamato to the right of the shuttle? The Enterprise is tagging along with the Intersun Liner too  Almost skipped the Millenium Falcon and the Aries on the edges.



That's some of them- there are a few more


----------



## Norton (Jun 30, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*June 29th, 2014*





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Dilbert on tech support!. 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Nordic (Jun 30, 2014)

"try rebooting again" HA HA


----------



## xvi (Jun 30, 2014)

Oh, and I shut my server off for a bit of Netflix with a guest. A couple days after I turned it back on, I noticed none of the drives had lights on. Switch the TV over to check it out and I get "Boot device not found! Boot device not found! Boot device not found!" running all the way up the screen. The above YouTube video assisted me in fixing the problem.


----------



## Nordic (Jul 1, 2014)

It


xvi said:


> Oh, and I shut my server off for a bit of Netflix with a guest. A couple days after I turned it back on, I noticed none of the drives had lights on. Switch the TV over to check it out and I get "Boot device not found! Boot device not found! Boot device not found!" running all the way up the screen. The above YouTube video assisted me in fixing the problem.


It works 99% of the time. A recording like that I could see working.


----------



## Arjai (Jul 1, 2014)

xvi said:


> Oh, and I shut my server off for a bit of Netflix with a guest. A couple days after I turned it back on, I noticed none of the drives had lights on. Switch the TV over to check it out and I get "Boot device not found! Boot device not found! Boot device not found!" running all the way up the screen. The above YouTube video assisted me in fixing the problem.


"What Operating System are you using?"
Cop, "Vista!"
Turns to Roy, "We're going to Die!!"

LOL.


----------



## Norton (Jul 1, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*June 30th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Comment witheld due to strong language!. 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## xvi (Jul 1, 2014)

Ooh! Ice pie!






Probably won't last since my PII X2 has been down for a couple days. It's giving me the black screen of not-loading-windows. I've been too lazy to hit reset.


----------



## Norton (Jul 2, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*July 1st, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Farewell Team USA!. 
Congrats Team Belgium!




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 2, 2014)

Mexico lost 





Mexico's TD calmly pondering over the situation.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 2, 2014)

The Dutch turned the match around somewhere in the last minutes. The Mexicans were very close to a victory so I think I understand his frustration.


----------



## xvi (Jul 2, 2014)

As someone who doesn't closely follow sports..


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## TRWOV (Jul 2, 2014)

The beauty of football isn't the score, it's the foreplay


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 2, 2014)

90 minutes of foreplay, then the "shaft" goes "flaccid" and won't become "solid" again. So you leave in disappointment.


----------



## xvi (Jul 2, 2014)

Vinska said:


> 90 minutes of foreplay, then the "shaft" goes "flaccid" and won't become "solid" again. So you leave in disappointment.


Watch what you say about Shaft.





(It's funny because it's a movie.)


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 2, 2014)

I need an adult?


----------



## Norton (Jul 2, 2014)

Vinska said:


> I need an adult?



This is the Shaft that @xvi was referring to:









The original Bad Mutha F***er!!!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 2, 2014)

FWIW I enjoy playing football (soccer for You, 'Muricans) MUCH more than I enjoy playing basketball. While basketball is regarded as the 2nd religion in my country.
And despite the fact I enjoy playing it, _watching_ most sports, including football/soccer is boring to me.


----------



## Norton (Jul 3, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*July 2nd, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Woo Boy it's hot out!. 
Somebody found a good way to cool off! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jul 5, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*July 3rd and 4th, 2014
Today 7/4*




*Yesterday 7/3*


Spoiler:  Yesterday 










*Are you in our Top 20?
Today 7/4*




*Yesterday 7/3*


Spoiler:  Yesterday 










*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today



*Today*




*Yesterday*






*Enjoy the weekend!!!. 





Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Jul 5, 2014)

Great work @t_ski on Cherry Pie 


We had a little cook out tonight at my in-laws, and tomorrow we should be at my folks' house for another cook out: good times


----------



## Norton (Jul 6, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*July 5th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Hot at the Beach!. 
Open carefully! 


Spoiler:  Beach time!










Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 6, 2014)

No more cherry for me until late August.
Long story short, just got back from my uni, where I set all the computers to "no new tasks". And they've got a 1 day work buffer.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 7, 2014)

BTW, speaking of which...
yesterday at uni:



Spoiler


----------



## manofthem (Jul 7, 2014)

Vinska said:


> No more cherry for me until late August.
> Long story short, just got back from my uni, where I set all the computers to "no new tasks". And they've got a 1 day work buffer.


We shall miss your university's pcs   We look forward to August


----------



## Norton (Jul 7, 2014)

Sorry Team, fell asleep early again and didn't get to the Pie post 

Will catch up later today...


----------



## Norton (Jul 8, 2014)

*Time for Pie(s).....!* 
*July 6th and 7th, 2014
Today 7/7*





*Yesterday 7/6*


Spoiler:  Yesterday 










*Are you in our Top 20?
Today 7/7*




*Yesterday 7/6*


Spoiler:  Yesterday 










*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today



*Today*




*Yesterday*






*Two days- Two Turbo's!!!. 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## xvi (Jul 8, 2014)

Everything's better when there's twins.


----------



## VulkanBros (Jul 8, 2014)

Hey hey ..... 2 Danes in the top 20....not bad for a small 5 million people country ... 



Norton said:


> *Time for Pie(s).....!*
> 
> 
> [/spoiler]
> ...


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 8, 2014)

VulkanBros said:


> Hey hey ..... 2 Danes in the top 20....not bad for a small 5 million people country ...



don't sell yourself short, that's two Danes in the top 14


----------



## Norton (Jul 9, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*July 8th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Check out the West Edmonton Mall!. 
World's largest indoor wave pool in North America's largest Mall*
* has 800 stores and a roller coaster too!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/West_Edmonton_Mall




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Arjai (Jul 9, 2014)

Yea, Monday's results!!


----------



## Arjai (Jul 9, 2014)

Norton said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Look at All the People, Not there.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 9, 2014)

Oh hey I still got some pie!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 9, 2014)

Vinska said:


> Oh hey I still got some pie!



your welcome- http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/numbers-going-down-dont-worry-ill-be-back.202822/


----------



## xvi (Jul 9, 2014)

Norton said:


> *Are you in our Top 20?*



GLORIOUS PIE!


----------



## Norton (Jul 10, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*July 9th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Wednesday on Wednesday!. 
Wednesday Addams/Christie Ricci all grown up


Spoiler: Open Carefully!!!



Thanks to @xvi for the recommendation!






Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Jul 10, 2014)

I know it won't last, but I'm absolutely loving this pie!  

Great work pie eaters and everyone else working hard! 




Spoiler: Best Ricci









Haha, Penelope!


----------



## xvi (Jul 10, 2014)

I wish I knew where these points were coming from. Sheesh!


----------



## Nordic (Jul 11, 2014)

xvi said:


> I wish I knew where these points were coming from. Sheesh!


Don't ask. Those who question lose their points.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 11, 2014)

james888 said:


> Don't ask. Those who question lose their points.


He's right, though. I "tasted" that twice already. I learned not to question that anymore.


----------



## Norton (Jul 11, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*July 10th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*The Fleet's refueling!. 
Prepare for light speed! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 11, 2014)

I am almost tempted to question how I got lemon.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jul 11, 2014)

Vinska said:


> I am almost tempted to question how I got lemon.



Some WUs may still be pending validation (waiting for other users to complete them so the results can be compared) so you may see points still coming in, but less and less every day.


----------



## Norton (Jul 12, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*July 11th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*It's pretty Hot out!. 
So keep cool! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## t_ski (Jul 12, 2014)

Vinska said:


> I am almost tempted to question how I got lemon.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 12, 2014)

when life gives you lemons, make lemonade
when life gives you melons, make melonade
when life gives you alligators, make gatorade



Spoiler: open with caution















oh, Jesse...


----------



## xvi (Jul 12, 2014)

"Unless life also gives you water and sugar, your lemonade is going to suck."


----------



## Norton (Jul 13, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*July 12th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Lemon Pie for Kreij!!!. 
He always liked Jeeps! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jul 14, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*July 13th, 2014*





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Our Challenge? Cherry Pie for Kreij. 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Jul 14, 2014)

Awesome to see the "Kreij Challenge" enjoying some pie!  Great work everyone who put him up there with the Cherry!  

Looks like we have 12 pcs crunching under Kreij, with at least another one planned to be switched over tomorrow for sure. Pretty amazing!


----------



## Nordic (Jul 14, 2014)

I must not be paying enough attention because I didn't know this was going on. Good job team.


----------



## manofthem (Jul 14, 2014)

james888 said:


> I must not be paying enough attention because I didn't know this was going on. Good job team.





Pay attention!


----------



## HammerON (Jul 14, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Awesome to see the "Kreij Challenge" enjoying some pie!  Great work everyone who put him up there with the Cherry!
> 
> Looks like we have 12 pcs crunching under Kreij, with at least another one planned to be switched over tomorrow for sure. Pretty amazing!


I switched my main rig and laptop over today, so that is another 12 threads for Kreij.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 14, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Awesome to see the "Kreij Challenge" enjoying some pie!  Great work everyone who put him up there with the Cherry!
> 
> Looks like we have 12 pcs crunching under Kreij, with at least another one planned to be switched over tomorrow for sure. Pretty amazing!





HammerON said:


> I switched my main rig and laptop over today, so that is another 12 threads for Kreij.



I'll be bringing a i5 2400 system online today under Kreij's name


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 14, 2014)

You guys rock!
Meanwhile... I'm too lazy. And paranoid.


----------



## Norton (Jul 14, 2014)

Vinska said:


> You guys rock!
> Meanwhile... I'm too lazy. And paranoid.


 
Consider joining in, we'll add you to the conversation. 

Our next goal.... bring Kreij into the FreeDC daily Top 100 (we're at #124 this am)


----------



## xvi (Jul 14, 2014)

Norton said:


> Our next goal.... bring Kreij into the FreeDC daily Top 100 (we're at #124 this am)


Shouldn't be *too* difficult. What PPD do we need to break 100? Looks like we're still spooling up. I'm still working on bringing more things online too.

Little story. Had to turn the server off last night due to it being too noisy. Forgot to turn it back on this morning, but was able to hop on my router and use Wake on LAN to fire it back up.


----------



## Norton (Jul 14, 2014)

xvi said:


> Shouldn't be *too* difficult. What PPD do we need to break 100? Looks like we're still spooling up. I'm still working on bringing more things online too.
> 
> Little story. Had to turn the server off last night due to it being too noisy. Forgot to turn it back on this morning, but was able to hop on my router and use Wake on LAN to fire it back up.


#104 as of this afternoon's update so there's a good chance of breaking the Top 100 today! 

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=users&proj=bwcg&sort=today#


----------



## manofthem (Jul 14, 2014)

Norton said:


> #104 as of this afternoon's update so there's a good chance of breaking the Top 100 today!
> 
> http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=users&proj=bwcg&sort=today#



I hope so, and I think so. I'll be adding the 4790 soon.  I just got this gpu installed and am ensuring it works.

I'll be adding back the project within the next 30 minutes and be up and running for Kreij! 


Edit: 4790 up and running for Kreij


----------



## Norton (Jul 15, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*July 14th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Our Challenge? Cherry Pie & FreeDC Top 100 for Kreij. 
#102... almost  .... still spooling up but a little too much torque off of the line! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Jul 15, 2014)

Great work pie eaters.  Glad to see Kreij enjoying the Mighty Cherry from the great beyond!


----------



## HammerON (Jul 15, 2014)

Hopefully we can get the TPU_remembers_Kreij account in the top 100 tomorrow and stay there for a bit


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 15, 2014)

Damn, 5700, that's it off three i7s, if I want pie I need to triple that...


----------



## Norton (Jul 15, 2014)

freaksavior said:


> Damn, 5700, that's it off three i7s, if I want pie I need to triple that...



3 i7's should get you at least 15k ppd. That's pretty much what I'm running atm for 16-18k ppd


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 15, 2014)

freaksavior said:


> Damn, 5700, that's it off three i7s, if I want pie I need to triple that...





Norton said:


> 3 i7's should get you at least 15k ppd. That's pretty much what I'm running atm for 16-18k ppd



Exactly, you're not fully spooled up yet. I almost outscored you with a single i7 860 (all I have crunching under my name at the moment).


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 15, 2014)

I have a 920 that runs all day. An 4770k that runs when i'm not home and sleeping (11p -4pm basically) and then my work machine from 3p-7am which is an i7 3610QM. I let the 920 go at 100%, the 4770k at  80% and the work machine at 60% (it gets loud if it's more than 60%)* 
*
Either way I'm glad to help out again, just itching a little for some pie.


----------



## Norton (Jul 16, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*July 15th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Our Challenge? Cherry Pie & FreeDC Top 100 for Kreij. 
#84 Mission Completed!  What's our next goal?




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Jul 16, 2014)

Next goal: get TPU_remembers_Kreij to 1 Million!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 16, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Next goal: get TPU_remembers_Kreij to 1 Million!


You know I'm in it for the long run. Let's do this!


----------



## xvi (Jul 16, 2014)

TPU_remembers_Kreij got two gold badges last night. Runtime was pretty close to 90 days last update. I think it's pretty awesome that we managed to tack on an additional ~92 days on top of that.


----------



## Norton (Jul 17, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*July 16th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Hot Summer days need cool treats!. 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Nordic (Jul 17, 2014)

I can tell by my ppd what days I work and do not work, and how much time was spent gaming.


----------



## Norton (Jul 18, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*July 17th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Hot Summer days need HOT treats too!. 


Spoiler:  open carefully!










Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 18, 2014)

Norton said:


> 3 i7's should get you at least 15k ppd. That's pretty much what I'm running atm for 16-18k ppd



Good numbers! Way to go team! 

My i7 at work is getting 60+ all weekend.  So glad I got an i7 and not an i5 mac mini like some techs. 

Curious though. Two days in a row i'm around 5800 ish give or take. The pie thread isn't the place to discuss this, but hell... I thought I would generate more ppd's than that. No worries, it's the overall score that counts. TPU WCG team FTW


----------



## Norton (Jul 18, 2014)

freaksavior said:


> Good numbers! Way to go team!
> 
> My i7 at work is getting 60+ all weekend.  So glad I got an i7 and not an i5 mac mini like some techs.
> 
> Curious though. Two days in a row i'm around 5800 ish give or take. The pie thread isn't the place to discuss this, but hell... I thought I would generate more ppd's than that. No worries, it's the overall score that counts. TPU WCG team FTW



A 4770k should get a bit more than that. However, if it's being used then the numbers are pretty good


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 18, 2014)

Norton said:


> Consider joining in, *we'll add you to the conversation*.



I'm still waiting BTW.


----------



## Norton (Jul 18, 2014)

Vinska said:


> I'm still waiting BTW.



My bad... must have missed this 

Adding you in now


----------



## Norton (Jul 19, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*July 18th, 2014*





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*TGIF!!!. 
Have some Friday fun with this George Jones mix! 








Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 19, 2014)

My 920 was off the entire time.





And it's back up! It will be back down at some point though, maybe tonight, I need to load linux on the intel SSD I moved over from my main rig. Dual SSD's in raid 0 ftw heheh.


----------



## Norton (Jul 20, 2014)

*Time for yesterday's Pie.....!* 
*July 19th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Sorry fell asleep early last night.... 
Have a Dilbert! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jul 21, 2014)

FreeDC didn't supply the final update. Will check again in the am....


----------



## manofthem (Jul 21, 2014)

FreeDC had updated earlier, but now it's down again.  Apparently the ssds are trouble, so the server has been taken down (as of 4:21) for inspection.   

@Arjai isn't going to be happy if he loses his badge again


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 21, 2014)

inb4 someone says "he should just get HDDs instead"


----------



## xvi (Jul 21, 2014)

Vinska said:


> inb4 someone says "he should just get HDDs instead"


He should just get HDDs instead.


----------



## Norton (Jul 21, 2014)

xvi said:


> He should just get HDDs instead.



He should just get HDDs instead (x2)


----------



## manofthem (Jul 22, 2014)

He should just get rid of his _*OCZ*_ ssds!    


Looks to be back up now


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 22, 2014)

manofthem said:


> He should just get rid of his _*OCZ*_ ssds!
> 
> 
> Looks to be back up now


LOL, who can forget those days!


----------



## Nordic (Jul 22, 2014)

He should get samsung pro or intel ssd or something. Or hdd's.


----------



## Norton (Jul 22, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*July 20th thru 21st, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*July 20th, 1969 .... 
Celebrating the 45th Anniversary of the Apollo 11 Moon landing!






Spoiler:  OR....



A 45 year old Hoax 







Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jul 23, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*July 22nd, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Kreij reaches WCG Daily Top 50!!!!. 
Great job Team! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## HammerON (Jul 23, 2014)

That is awesome


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 23, 2014)

What HammerON said!!! 

Can we get him in the top 10? 

Go Dean go.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 23, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Can we get him in the top 10?
> 
> Go Dean go.


How about smaller steps, like top 30?


----------



## xvi (Jul 23, 2014)

So, what are my options for renting some WCG horsepower? Like, quad socket Xeon E5? For, like, a week.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 23, 2014)

I will crank up the Opty-6176 server for Kreij. Might be good enough to vault us toward top 30.


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 23, 2014)

xvi said:


> So, what are my options for renting some WCG horsepower? Like, quad socket Xeon E5? For, like, a week.


Have a look here - http://www.hpcloud.com/pricing#Compute
You pay for the actual time you use each unit so set up 60 HP could units in Linux (takes for ever) and use them for 1 week ($300). One unit gives around 1500 PPD so 90000 PPD.


----------



## xvi (Jul 23, 2014)

mstenholm said:


> Have a look here - http://www.hpcloud.com/pricing#Compute
> You pay for the actual time you use each unit so set up 60 HP could units in Linux (takes for ever) and use them for 1 week ($300). One unit gives around 1500 PPD so 90000 PPD.


I've checked Amazon's compute offerings and they've made my wallet cry. I built LilCrunchy (in sig) for about $300. Power usage on top of that would be a bit, of course, but it'd be considerably less expensive than that. At that price, it seems like I could build my own, albeit slightly outdated, quad socket machine and get 50-70k ppd with a ROI of ~1 month. Power is somewhat cheap in Washington anyways.

WCG is, by nature, heavily multithreaded, so per-thread performance isn't terribly important. I'd take an Army of Atoms, a Plethora of Pentiums, or Oodles of Opterons at lower performance as long as the price is right.

Edit: A Collection of Celerons. An Assembly of ARMs. A Cluster of Cores. A Drove of Durons. A Community of Cyrixs.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 23, 2014)

WUs in WCG are single-threaded. A WU per core.


----------



## xvi (Jul 23, 2014)

Chevalr1c said:


> WUs in WCG are single-threaded. A WU per core.


Yes, yes, but are typically run many at a time. I just mean I'd take a machine (or collection thereof) that took a while to complete a WU, but was able to run 360 threads at a time. (..if the price was right)


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 24, 2014)

It seems like it might be cheaper all around if people joined in on a server. SL (SoftLayer) lets you rent a 16 Core for 232 a month. I'm sure the TOS says something about pegging the CPUs at 90+ though. I know Digital Ocean throttles users when they start reaching the upper limits.

edit: Since this is technically for scientific research, you could probably even get a discount on the servers.

Double edit. Had a power loss, will be down quite a few ppd today. :/

Triple edit, oh my lordy jebus: I am talking with SL now about a server, kinda just for fun but curious to find out what they could offer.

And edit number four:
First option, Single Processor Octo Core Xeon 2650 - 2.00GHz (Sandy Bridge) - 1 x 20MB cache , 8GB default RAM, 2x500GB SATA (Raid 1), 20TB default bandwidth - $450 USD
Second option we recommend is best for number crunching. That would be a GPU bare metal server --> Dual Processor Hex Core Xeon 2620 V2 - 2.10GHz (Ivy Bridge) - 2 x 15MB cache, 16GB default RAM, NVidia Tesla M2090 Graphic Card, 2x500GB SATA (Raid 1), 20TB default bandwidth - $830 USD

LOL Thanks SL.


----------



## Norton (Jul 24, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*July 23rd, 2014*





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Kreij reaches WCG Daily Top 50 for a 2nd day!!!!. 
So we get Twins! 


Spoiler:  Open Carefully!










Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 24, 2014)

Bhahahaha, look at Dean go!!!!!!! 

God Speed!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 24, 2014)

xvi said:


> but was able to run 360 threads at a time



s/threads/processes/
There's a huge difference. Yet people tend to use these interchangeably. Please don't make weep in a corner...

And yeah, I see your point. I had the same thinking for ages and secretly wishing, to great extent "AMD pls mæk moar coars"
Intel shills keep going "but muh games!" and "but muh per-core performance!" but I'd say MOAR FÜKKEN COARS PLS. Because TFW an 8-core cpu does not only feel lacking for crunching, but only 8 cores feel lacking for my general work. I need more!
...Let's petition AMD to make a 32-core FX cpu and 128-core opterons.
Because that would give me a nerd-boner.

okay, I'm done. Sorry.


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 24, 2014)

Umm apparently this place offers a 12/12 server for $70 a month. I wonder if sales can knock another $20 off that since 24 gb of ram and 20Tb is not needed for crunching. Hmmm.

edit again: this place is $50 a month for 12 months and you get to keep the server?! What?! Can't be...

5 people x $10 per month is gonna give a lot of ppd if anyone is interested in this. Figured if this happened we could run it under another username like bigbird. <- lol


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 24, 2014)

freaksavior said:


> Umm apparently this place offers a 12/12 server for $70 a month. I wonder if sales can knock another $20 off that since 24 gb of ram and 20Tb is not needed for crunching. Hmmm.
> 
> *edit again: this place is $50 a month for 12 months and you get to keep the server?! What?! Can't be...*
> 
> 5 people x $10 per month is gonna give a lot of ppd if anyone is interested in this. Figured if this happened we could run it under another username like bigbird. <- lol



Keep in mind that is a dual 1366 system with quad cores. Still, that is 8 cores/16 threads for crunching. And your right FS, that is a "rent to own" system. Of course that is $600 for a server that is probably worth about 1/2 that price. LOL. It is a refurbished system. Hard to say what  motherboard it has. It also only includes 8 gigs of ram...........Of course that would be plenty for a remote cruncher. 

None the less, good find FS!!!


----------



## Norton (Jul 25, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*July 24th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Blast from the past day!!!.... 
Check out July 24th in 2012 & 2013 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 26, 2014)

I guess I can't complain much on my progress. I am running half as many rigs as i was last year and more ppd. Win win.


----------



## flmatter (Jul 26, 2014)

I finally got my one computer at work set up to crunch so hopefully I will be on the rise again.  only one computer but everything helps, right?


----------



## manofthem (Jul 26, 2014)

flmatter said:


> I finally got my one computer at work set up to crunch so hopefully I will be on the rise again.  only one computer but everything helps, right?



Indeed sir, every pc helps!


----------



## Norton (Jul 26, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*July 25th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*TGIF!!!.... 
Here's another Friday song 








Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 26, 2014)

Just want to update everyone on the Kreij tribute rig. It's been running rock solid with a slight overclock for 2 weeks. I like the production of the Thuban X6 and it should serve Dean's memory well!


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 26, 2014)

Damn, 15th.

Here's my linux box. 

17046 boinc     39  19 93324  49m 1292 R 100.1  0.4  36:29.10 wcgrid_mcm1_7.3
11073 boinc     39  19 92556  48m 1292 R  99.7  0.4 240:59.85 wcgrid_mcm1_7.3
12268 boinc     39  19 95012  51m 1292 R  99.7  0.4 113:20.22 wcgrid_mcm1_7.3
14741 boinc     39  19 93324  49m 1292 R  99.7  0.4  64:38.37 wcgrid_mcm1_7.3
14760 boinc     39  19 93324  49m 1292 R  99.7  0.4  63:42.23 wcgrid_mcm1_7.3
17054 boinc     39  19 93324  49m 1292 R  99.4  0.4  35:36.75 wcgrid_mcm1_7.3

Pulling only 210 Watts. I'm pretty surprised.


----------



## Norton (Jul 27, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*July 26th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Hot Coffey time!!!.... 


Spoiler:  Open Carefully!










Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jul 28, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*July 27th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Sharknado 2 coming 7/30!!!.... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## mjkmike (Jul 28, 2014)

@Bow found a bolt on my land was that you?


----------



## manofthem (Jul 28, 2014)

mjkmike said:


> @Bow found a bolt on my land was that you?



Is this one of those drunk posts?  



And yes.....  I'm stoked for Sharknado 2!


----------



## Norton (Jul 29, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*July 28th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Kreij reaches 1 million!!!.... 




Are we up for reaching Top 100 on TPU? 
Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 29, 2014)

Thanks for the pie Microsoft


----------



## Norton (Jul 30, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*July 29th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Hungry?.... 
I'm craving a burger and fries! 





Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Jul 30, 2014)

Mmmmm, I could use a cheeseburger and fries!!!  Thanks @Norton for throwing that in my face. 


So what's our next goal for Kreij? 2 million?


----------



## Norton (Jul 30, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Mmmmm, I could use a cheeseburger and fries!!!  Thanks @Norton for throwing that in my face.
> 
> 
> So what's our next goal for Kreij? 2 million?



I'm doing a baked boneless chicken breast, broccoli, and a little white rice daily, no burgers ... so yes I am craving 

I'm thinking at least getting to the Top 100 for each TPU Team (crunching and folding) and we're nearly there


----------



## xvi (Jul 30, 2014)

Speaking of cravings, I just had a cinnamon roll for breakfast. Not my proudest moment, but certainly one of the more delicious. We are the adults now and we get to decide what that means.


----------



## Norton (Jul 31, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*July 30th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Shark happens!!.... 
Best scene from any shark movie! 





Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Jul 31, 2014)

Nothing can compete with Jaws, pure epicness! Thanks Norton!  I'll see your pic and raise a gif 




Spoiler: Jaws


----------



## Norton (Aug 1, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*July 31st, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*What's a tighter fit?. 


Spoiler:  Sumo's in a bus?










OR....


Spoiler:  Sumo's in a plane?











Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## TRWOV (Aug 1, 2014)

The plane obviously, you can't open the window and stick an arm out.


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 1, 2014)

Ouch. 19th. I had one rig mostly off the whole day though.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 1, 2014)

Am I the only one that feels sorry for the bus?


----------



## manofthem (Aug 1, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Am I the only one that feels sorry for the bus?



I don't know....  The guys on the bus look a lot happier


----------



## Nordic (Aug 2, 2014)

I sense pie coming soon.


----------



## Norton (Aug 2, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*August 1st, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*New guy gets Cherry pie!!!.... 
Congrats @t_ski  




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Aug 3, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*August 2nd, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*What 7.5 Million lbs of thrust looks like!!!.... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Nordic (Aug 3, 2014)

In one weeks time I hope to achieve numero diez


----------



## manofthem (Aug 3, 2014)

Great work pie eaters!  



I just want to say, be careful when dealing with habanero peppers. They are kicking my every bit tonight; I've been in constant pain ever since dicing one up earlier!


----------



## Arjai (Aug 3, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Great work pie eaters!
> 
> 
> 
> I just want to say, be careful when dealing with habanero peppers. They are kicking my every bit tonight; I've been in constant pain ever since dicing one up earlier!



It is a good thing to wear gloves when chopping Habenero's. Especially if you happen to have any cuts on your hands. Also, it is wise to not touch your face or eyes or nose, after slicing peppers. These are all obvious but, apparently they need to be said sometimes. 

BTW, I love, LOVE, Habenero's!! I won't eat one raw, I am not stupid, But I will cook with them, rather than Jalepeno's, because of their unique flavor. However, they do not swap one for one with Jalepeno's.

Scoville scale info:

3,500–10,000Chipotle,[25][30] Guajillo pepper, Espelette pepper, Fresno pepper, Jalapeño

350,000–580,000Red Savina habanero[23][17][24]
100,000–350,000Habanero chili,[25] Scotch bonnet pepper,[25] Datil pepper, Rocoto, Madame Jeanette, Peruvian White Habanero,[26]Jamaican hot pepper,[27] Fatalii[28]
As you can see, Habenero's are, at least, 10 times hotter!


----------



## TRWOV (Aug 3, 2014)

Habaneros are an optional ingredient of the "Salsa Verde", you just put one to give it a little more kick in it:





We put that stuff in our candy too  http://www.shopgirldaily.com/2013/10/mexican-candy-box-review/


In Yucatan is more popular to have it raw although it's combined with white vinegar to soften it a little:


----------



## Nordic (Aug 3, 2014)

This local chocolate shop makes habanero raspberry chocolates. So delicious.


----------



## Norton (Aug 4, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*August 3rd, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Want an RV?.... 
Only $3,000,000 for the gold plated model! 








Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Arjai (Aug 4, 2014)

WOOP,WOOP!! will 'ya look at that?!?!!






I made the LIST!!!


----------



## xvi (Aug 4, 2014)

Where's t_ski getting dat PPD?


----------



## t_ski (Aug 4, 2014)

Only running three rigs...


----------



## Nordic (Aug 5, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Only running three rigs...


Question is how many cores do the non quad processor pc's have?


----------



## manofthem (Aug 5, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Only running three rigs...



Only 3 rigs and 48k ppd?  

My so jelly!


----------



## Norton (Aug 5, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Only 3 rigs and 48k ppd?
> 
> My so jelly!



@t_ski forgot to mention that there are 8 cpu's and 96 threads in those 3 rigs


----------



## Norton (Aug 5, 2014)

FreeDC didn't get to the final update for today so we'll carry over until tomorrow...

I'll just leave this here for now 






Heading off to get some rest now. My back is killing me and I need to get up early


----------



## Norton (Aug 6, 2014)

*Time for Pie(s).....!* 
*August 4th thru 5th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40










*You know what 2 days of Pie means!!!.... 


Spoiler:  Open Carefully!



Twins!!!
The jeep is for Kreij 






Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Aug 6, 2014)

Double the pleasure... 



Ok so I hadn't had pie in forever and I lost my star, so I think soon I'll need to pull off Kreij and crunch under me again.  It sucks yes but a man needs to do what a cruncher needs to do


----------



## Norton (Aug 6, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Double the pleasure...
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so I hadn't had pie in forever and I lost my star, so I think soon I'll need to pull off Kreij and crunch under me again.  It sucks yes but a man needs to do what a cruncher needs to do



He'll hit Top 100 for TPU tomorrow so we've nearly reached another goal


----------



## manofthem (Aug 6, 2014)

Norton said:


> He'll hit Top 100 for TPU tomorrow so we've nearly reached another goal



Awesome to hear!  

I'll hold off pulling out (  ) til everyone else does, as I don't want to be the first and/or only one. Might as well keep rockin' for Kreij


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 6, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Double the pleasure...
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so I hadn't had pie in forever and I lost my star, so I think soon I'll need to pull off Kreij and crunch under me again.  It sucks yes but a man needs to do what a cruncher needs to do



Ah, quit your crying Matt, I haven't had a star in months!


----------



## t_ski (Aug 6, 2014)

james888 said:


> Question is how many cores do the non quad processor pc's have?


Everything together is four 12 core Opteron 6168's and four 6c/12t Xeon X5650's.


----------



## Norton (Aug 7, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*August 6th, 2014*





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Darth Chef just because!!!.... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Aug 8, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*August 7th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Is he coming back?.... 
http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=612978




We miss you around here @[Ion]....
Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Aug 8, 2014)

Great work TPU and pie eaters. Maybe one day Kai will return to us and share some awesome stories with us.


----------



## Norton (Aug 9, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*August 8th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*TGIF!!!.... 





Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Nordic (Aug 10, 2014)

So close. I just need a little more


----------



## Norton (Aug 10, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*August 9th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Someone got tired and forgot to post!!!.... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Aug 11, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*August 10th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Something Hot Today!!!.... 


Spoiler: Open Carefully!










Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Aug 12, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*August 11th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Monday again???[COLOR] 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Aug 12, 2014)

Yup, Mondays always suck!   just need to keep going and hope it gets better.








And great work, pie eaters!


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 12, 2014)

Yay for Tuesday!


----------



## Norton (Aug 13, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*August 12th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20 16?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today



.................. .....................


*This pic seemed appropriate for today's results.... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Aug 13, 2014)

Those are some crazy numbers there!   




It's all good.  Actually i just fired back up F@H on my 290s since crunching is dead for the time being.  I'll let that fold for a few days and then call if quits, as it's awfully hot around these parts


----------



## t_ski (Aug 13, 2014)

Not sure if FreeDC is down again or if it's been affected by the fiber cut I heard about (several states from IL to TX at least)


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 13, 2014)

Norton said:


> *Time for Pie.....!*
> *August 12th, 2014*
> 
> 
> ...




   Look at that, I made it to number 16.  With 18 points.


----------



## Arjai (Aug 13, 2014)

Monday! Yippee! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tuesday?????????


----------



## Nordic (Aug 13, 2014)

Huge power outage in my town. Not sure when it it will return


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Aug 13, 2014)

WTF? What's going on? Why are numbers so low?


----------



## Norton (Aug 13, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> WTF? What's going on? Why are numbers so low?



WCG was broken... all fixed now 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-wcg-boinc-team.85784/page-1051#post-3148769


----------



## Norton (Aug 14, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*August 13th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Humpday!!!...[COLOR] 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 14, 2014)

It's friday for me  I'm surprised i'm 23.... I need more crunching power.


----------



## Arjai (Aug 14, 2014)

Wow! That's all I can say!! That MicroSoft Azure thingy is pumping it out!! It took a bit to spool up but...I likey!!

2 days this week on the list!! That has NEVER HAPPENED! Sure, I can sandbag, once in a while and hit the top30 but, now with the VM running on Azure...TWICE, in the SAME WEEK!!








P.S. I just noticed...I beat @BarbaricSoul ?  I thought I would have to wait a long time before I could say that!!


----------



## manofthem (Aug 14, 2014)

freaksavior said:


> It's friday for me  I'm surprised i'm 23....* I need more crunching power.*



Well said... we all need MOAR POWA!!!



Arjai said:


> Wow! That's all I can say!! That MicroSoft Azure thingy is pumping it out!! It took a bit to spool up but...I likey!!
> 
> 2 days this week on the list!! That has NEVER HAPPENED! Sure, I can sandbag, once in a while and hit the top30 but, now with the VM running on Azure...TWICE, in the SAME WEEK!!



Awesome work @Arjai, feels good to up there in the top 10/20/30 

In fact, I'm missing that feeling.  Soon, I'm going to pull back my rigs to my own profile to have that back


----------



## Norton (Aug 15, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*August 14th, 2014*





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*When seals have nightmares!!!... 
Catch Shark Week on the Discovery Channel! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Arjai (Aug 15, 2014)

3 times this week!!  

26th is 2x13. Guess what my lucky number is! 


PS. I will post numbers in a few minutes. I am in between buses and stopped at the local watering hole.


----------



## Norton (Aug 16, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*August 15th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Congrats to [Ion] for jetting up for some Cherry Pie!!!... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Arjai (Aug 16, 2014)

Again? 







Norton said:


> *Congrats to [Ion] for jetting up for some Cherry Pie!!!...
> Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *



+1 Good to see!!!!!!


----------



## manofthem (Aug 16, 2014)

Ion with his monstrous cherry today... Is this signaling the _Return of the "Jet-Kai"_...  oh boy, weak sauce attempt at a Star Wars pun 

Great work [Ion], awesome to see! 

And great work sticking up there @Arjai


----------



## Nordic (Aug 16, 2014)

Currently running a 3570k at stock. A 2500k at stock. A athlon 620 at stock. A 5800k at stock. And a single core of a g1620. That is 17 cores. That has got to get me some pie right? The teams making it such a tough competition. Overclocking will happen once I have time to test stability. Folding is down a 750ti because I need it to see a desktop on the 2500k in a recently repaired maximus gene.

I could throw in my c2d 6300 if I could find a spot for it but... meh.


----------



## manofthem (Aug 16, 2014)

james888 said:


> Currently running a 3570k at stock. A 2500k at stock. A athlon 620 at stock. A 5800k at stock. And a single core of a g1620. That is 17 cores. That has got to get me some pie right? The teams making it such a tough competition. Overclocking will happen once I have time to test stability. Folding is down a 750ti because I need it to see a desktop on the 2500k in a recently repaired maximus gene.
> 
> I could throw in my c2d 6300 if I could find a spot for it but... meh.



Beautiful collection, but I dare say I read "at stock" far too often in that post


----------



## Norton (Aug 16, 2014)

james888 said:


> Currently running a 3570k at stock. A 2500k at stock. A athlon 620 at stock. A 5800k at stock. And a single core of a g1620. That is 17 cores. That has got to get me some pie right? The teams making it such a tough competition. Overclocking will happen once I have time to test stability. Folding is down a 750ti because I need it to see a desktop on the 2500k in a recently repaired maximus gene.
> 
> I could throw in my c2d 6300 if I could find a spot for it but... meh.



That mix will likely top out at around 14k so you should be able to reach a slice


----------



## Norton (Aug 17, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*August 16th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Princess party @manofthem 's house!!!... 


Spoiler:  actual footage!



  




j/k


Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Aug 17, 2014)

I didn't know you were there; you must have snuck in earlier today... 

I do have to admit that my party was a lot cuter than that picture lets on 



Great work pie eaters!  I don't know [Ion] is doing, but I'm really liking it; maybe he's tapping back into those resources that he used to take advantage of.  If I thought he'd answer my messages on Steam, I'd message him on Steam


----------



## Nordic (Aug 17, 2014)

I shall have pie. I am shuffling cpu's among motherboards and cases too. Then overclocking. PIE WILL COME.


----------



## Norton (Aug 19, 2014)

*Time for Pie(s).....!* 
*August 17th thru 18th, 2014*




*Today only (from FreeDC)*




*


Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40










*You know what 2 days of Pie means!!!.... 


Spoiler:  Open Carefully!



Hardee's girls!!!










Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Aug 19, 2014)

Double pie means double delicious! 

Great work pie eaters. I sure hope I can get a little pie in the near future because it's been a whole since I've enjoyed some, and now that I've lost my cruncher Badge, presumably since I haven't crunched under my own name lately, it's really pulling at me. 

Tonight I switched the 4770k and 2100 back to me, but I haven't put the 4790 back up yet since I haven't had the time to give the cooler another go, but tomorrow it shall be though.


----------



## Nordic (Aug 19, 2014)

I had pie @Norton. I looked before you posted. I was #10 with 13k.


I also realized ION is back crunching.


----------



## Norton (Aug 19, 2014)

james888 said:


> I had pie @Norton. I looked before you posted. I was #10 with 13k.
> 
> 
> I also realized ION is back crunching.



Today's results appeared to be mixed with yesterday's so I did a combined total Pie...

I'll add today's version from FreeDC to the post


----------



## Nordic (Aug 19, 2014)

Norton said:


> Today's results appeared to be mixed with yesterday's so I did a combined total Pie...
> 
> I'll add today's version from FreeDC to the post


I may be addicted to pie to say such a thing as: I had pie @Norton. I looked before you posted. I was #10 with 13k.


----------



## Norton (Aug 19, 2014)

james888 said:


> I may be addicted to pie to say such a thing as: I had pie @Norton. I looked before you posted. I was #10 with 13k.



Pie is a tasty treat!


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 19, 2014)

james888 said:


> I had pie @Norton. I looked before you posted. I was #10 with 13k.
> 
> 
> *I also realized ION is back crunching.*




I wonder if he had some of the systems at his college running them. They might have got fired back up and running. Have BOINC running on them and the college doesn't even realize it.


----------



## Norton (Aug 20, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*August 19th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Sweet ride!!!... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Aug 20, 2014)

Great work Stoners!  

[Ion] sure is back to his old output so I hope he drops in again and says hello. 


I fired back up under my own name so I'm reporting again and got my Badge back.  I hope to be back in the top 20 tomorrow, maybe even pie by the weekend


----------



## Nordic (Aug 20, 2014)

@t_ski, are you going to challenge ION?


----------



## manofthem (Aug 20, 2014)

james888 said:


> @t_ski, are you going to challenge ION?



[Ion] always said he loved a good challenge


----------



## Arjai (Aug 20, 2014)

Woop!!


----------



## t_ski (Aug 20, 2014)

james888 said:


> @t_ski, are you going to challenge ION?


Nope, this is all I can give for now.  Probably the most I'll be able to give for a while.


----------



## Norton (Aug 21, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*August 20th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Blast from the Past!!!... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## xvi (Aug 21, 2014)

I kind of expected the dual P4 Xeon 2.8GHz rig to bump me up in to the top 30, although I'm certainly not expecting a miracle from anything Netburst arch. Looks like it's still spooling. (SPOOL FASTER, DAMNIT)


----------



## Norton (Aug 22, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*August 21st, 2014*





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Pretty Cool eh?!!!... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 22, 2014)

wow, look at that; I actually made it in the top 30! Haven't done that in awhile.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 22, 2014)

*



			Pretty Cool eh?!!!... 

Click to expand...

*That thing would do some crunching of it's own.*** Nuts, that is.*


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 22, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> *That thing would do some crunching of it's own. Nuts, that is.*



Kind of reminds me of a buddy of mine's drag built Yamaha.


----------



## Norton (Aug 23, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*August 22nd, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*TGIF!!!... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Aug 23, 2014)

Mmmmm, feels good to be so close to pie... I can almost taste it. 

Great work pie eaters!


----------



## Arjai (Aug 23, 2014)

WOOT!!

snuck in there!!







Seems I got in there yesterday, too!!


----------



## agent00skid (Aug 23, 2014)

29? I only turned my desktop on 1/3rd way through yesterday. :O


----------



## Norton (Aug 24, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*August 23rd, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Nice Summer sunset!... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Arjai (Aug 25, 2014)

30th.



Azure VM. It's all that. I have been sandbagging my lappy top results.


----------



## Norton (Aug 25, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*August 24th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Turn on the Bat Signal!... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Aug 25, 2014)

Is anyone else still running under Kriej's name? Those numbers look like my 3930k may be the only one still running under his name.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 25, 2014)

Finally got back in the top 20 but that will surely change when the challenge starts. Hoping to upgrade my I3 to a I7 later on this fall to get some higher number in.


----------



## Norton (Aug 25, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Is anyone else still running under Kriej's name? Those numbers look like my 3930k may be the only one still running under his name.



Will be switching over the 8350's and the 2500k to the Kreij account for the Challenge.... that should add at least 10k ppd for Kreij


----------



## xvi (Aug 26, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Is anyone else still running under Kriej's name? Those numbers look like my 3930k may be the only one still running under his name.


I have a few machines under his name still, but they'll probably get switched back to me for the challenge. (Wait, we can crunch under Kreij and have it count for us?)

Also, it turns out the Dual 2.8GHz P4 Xeon rig is absolutely worthless. Getting 600-800 PPD with it being absolutely dedicated to crunching. Good thing it only uses ~300 watts.   I'm hoping it has more coming.


----------



## Norton (Aug 26, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*August 25th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Oh Monday Monday... 








Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Aug 26, 2014)

I'll probably put one rig under Kreij for the duration, and then who knows...

And yeah, it was a Monday alright!  Though I'm happy to say that this terrible Monday had a nice end, a nice family dinner with some cousins that I don't get to see all that often.  



Oh, and great work pie eaters!


----------



## HammerON (Aug 26, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Is anyone else still running under Kriej's name? Those numbers look like my 3930k may be the only one still running under his name.


I switched my main pc and laptop back to my name. However the Q6600 is still crunching under Kriej.


----------



## Norton (Aug 27, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*August 26th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*24 hrs until Challenge start!... 
Time to start the burners and warm em' up!!! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm getting ready for challenge, got the 4790 back up and running again  Unfortunately, I forgot about some of downloaded work and it had expired, so that sucks. 

But, bring the challenge and we shall bring the cores!


----------



## Arjai (Aug 27, 2014)

Woot!!


----------



## Norton (Aug 28, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*August 27th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Challenge is ON!... 
Bring the HEAT!!! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Nordic (Aug 28, 2014)

I had my 3570k do a big dump recently before I turned it off to RMA the board. I feel it should be showing up by now. I will have to check for errors tomorrow.


----------



## Norton (Aug 29, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*August 28th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Challenge is ON so how much Heat?... 
THIS MUCH!!! 




Here's an example! 









Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## librin.so.1 (Aug 29, 2014)

how the F*UCK am I in the 15th place?


----------



## Norton (Aug 30, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*August 29th, 2014*





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*It's still chilly- need MOAR HEAT!... 




No worries... Silicon doesn't melt until you reach 1414C 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Silicon
Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Arjai (Aug 30, 2014)

Yep!


----------



## Norton (Sep 1, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*August 30th and 31st, 2014
Today*




*Yesterday*




*Are you in our Top 20?
Today*




*Yesterday*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today



*Today*




*Yesterday*






*Challenge is done- TPU wins!...  
Time to cool off for a bit before we go again!!! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## xvi (Sep 1, 2014)

Nice to see Team Kreij getting some lime pie.


----------



## Norton (Sep 2, 2014)

Will post today's Pie early tomorrow- not feeling well atm


----------



## manofthem (Sep 2, 2014)

Norton said:


> Will post today's Pie early tomorrow- not feeling well atm


Feel better! Sorry again about my delay earlier


----------



## Peter1986C (Sep 2, 2014)

Get well soon Bill.


----------



## Norton (Sep 2, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Feel better! Sorry again about my delay earlier





Chevalr1c said:


> Get well soon Bill.



I'm ok now, Not sure what happened though?


----------



## Norton (Sep 3, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*September 1st and 2nd, 2014
Today*




*Yesterday*




*Are you in our Top 20?
Today*




*Yesterday*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today



*Today*




*Yesterday*






*Does two days of Pie mean twins? 


Spoiler:  It might



It Does! 






Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Sep 4, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*September 3rd, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*We see someone new getting Pie!... 
Congrats to @AthlonX2 for his first slice of Pie! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 4, 2014)

Those kitties never grow up.


----------



## Nordic (Sep 4, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Those kitties never grow up.


Norton, like likes his kitties like his hot coffey. Fresh and arousing. That is why he keeps posting the same pictures of those cats while they are young.



Spoiler: Elderly kittens










They aged so much.


----------



## Norton (Sep 4, 2014)

The kitties come out when there's something different to look at on the Pie 

I've been doing the Pie since April 2012 (over 900 of them)... repeats are inevitable


----------



## manofthem (Sep 4, 2014)

Norton said:


> The kitties come out when there's something different to look at on the Pie
> 
> I've been doing the Pie since April 2012 (over 900 of them)... repeats are inevitable



Repeats are cool.  I've only been doing the Stones for a little while, and I've already repeated myself, probably several times.


----------



## Nordic (Sep 4, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Repeats are cool.  I've only been doing the Stones for a little while, and I've already repeated myself, probably several times.


It is just a sign of how awesome our team is.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 5, 2014)

Norton said:


> The kitties come out when there's something different to look at on the Pie


Ah, I see.  Good idea!


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 5, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Repeats are cool.  I've only been doing the Stones for a little while, *and I've already repeated myself, probably several times. *



Oh stuttering doesn't count Matt.


----------



## Norton (Sep 5, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*September 4th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Someone forgot the wings on this!... 




Looks like a fun ride! 








Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Sep 6, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*September 5th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Gotta work this weekend but so what!... 
      





Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Sep 6, 2014)

It's Friday and not a moment too soon!   I need longer weekends 

Great work pie eaters 

Also, it's looking like old times with some @t_ski vs @[Ion] Cherry pie battle action


----------



## Arjai (Sep 6, 2014)

WOOT!!





Snuck in there, again!


----------



## manofthem (Sep 6, 2014)

Very nice work @Arjai  


It seems like our bud @Vinska hasn't been posting much lately..  Librin, you still around bro?


----------



## Arjai (Sep 6, 2014)

@Vinska is currently on Steam playing "The Talos Principle." So, I guess gaming has it's precedence lately!


----------



## manofthem (Sep 7, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*September 6th, 2014



*





*Are you in our Top 20?*





*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today











*Thanks for your patience tonight... It's My First Time Posting Pie  
   






Congrats to All of our Crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Sep 7, 2014)

Great job Pie eaters and thanks for posting @manofthem


----------



## manofthem (Sep 7, 2014)

Norton said:


> Great job Pie eaters and thanks for posting @manofthem



My pleasure sir  

I know I can't equal your awesomeness, but it was a pleasure to be of assistance!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Sep 7, 2014)

manofthem said:


> It seems like our bud @Vinska hasn't been posting much lately..  Librin, you still around bro?



Yeah, I'm still around. I just mostly lurk these days here.
BTW if I have the strength[1], I will go to the uni today to fire up BOINC there, with a bit of a surprise to follow 



Arjai said:


> @Vinska is currently on Steam playing "The Talos Principle." So, I guess gaming has it's precedence lately!



I am not exactly playing it. It's something else...
I can't talk about it 'cept for saying this: "go to the game's steam store page and look at the release date" 


*[1]* The clock on my neighbour's wall (who recently returned from jail) keeps pointing at "Party 'o Clock" almost non-stop, if You catch my drift...
All night long on 2/3 nights and all the time pretty much every day during the day, It's been going for quite some time now. Which makes me unable to get any rest / sleep and is wrecking havoc on my nervous system. Previously, I'd just go to my parents' place, since it's close and sleep in the guestroom. Now, the guestroom's been taken for ~ three weeks, so I can't do that anymore. Because of this, I am very worn out right now.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 7, 2014)

Vinska said:


> Yeah, I'm still around. I just mostly lurk these days here.
> BTW if I have the strength[1], I will go to the uni today to fire up BOINC there, with a bit of a surprise to follow
> 
> 
> ...



Glad to hear from you @Vinska, but I'm sorry for the rough sort of circumstances you are encountering with the horrible neighbor!  Hang around when you can and post when you wish


----------



## Norton (Sep 9, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*September 7th thru 8th, 2014*





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Monday's!... 
Thank Goodness there's only one per week.....





Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Sep 10, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*September 9th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Hot Coffey Time!!!... 


Spoiler:  Open Carefully!











Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Arjai (Sep 11, 2014)

AND 

Coffey? What a day!!


----------



## Norton (Sep 11, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*September 10th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Overkill?... 
probably but so what! 





Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Nordic (Sep 11, 2014)

Sorry officer, I couldn't see over my hood.


----------



## xvi (Sep 11, 2014)

Norton said:


> Overkill?


No, justrightkill.

Wait.. The hood says 780ci but the fender says 427. WHICH IS IT?


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 11, 2014)

xvi said:


> No, justrightkill.
> 
> Wait.. The hood says 780ci but the fender says 427. WHICH IS IT?



Probably a base Ford 427 that has been bored and stroked up to 780 cubic inches. LOL. Or an aftermarket block sleeved to some insane bore.


----------



## Tallencor (Sep 11, 2014)

I had no Idea this thread existed. Well that's a lie kinda. I have seen it but a very long time ago and had no idea what it was. Thing is I have been in the top 20 a few times which is very cool. This just adds another layer to the cake ...............or um pie.


----------



## Norton (Sep 12, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*September 11th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Not forgotten...




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Sep 13, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*September 12th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*TGIF!!!... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 13, 2014)

Hell, that picture looks like me at this very moment...............
Beedy eyes, floppy ears, tongue hanging out, and a tall beer!!


----------



## Tallencor (Sep 14, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Hell, that picture looks like me at this very moment...............
> Beedy eyes, floppy ears, tongue hanging out, and a tall beer!!


At the time you posted this @stinger608 same here lol.


----------



## Norton (Sep 14, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*September 13th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Oh No! There goes Tokyo!!!... 
Go Go Godzilla! 




He even has a theme song! 









Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Sep 15, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*September 14th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Cool night so something HOT!!!... 


Spoiler:  Open Carefully!










Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Sep 15, 2014)

Norton said:


> *Oh No! There goes Tokyo!!!...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh man I'm mad that I missed this last night! Thanks @Norton for sharing, never knew of that song! 


Great work pie eaters!


----------



## Norton (Sep 16, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*September 15th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Here's your Monday inspirational!!!...




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Tallencor (Sep 16, 2014)

Just a little love for the Canadians. Come on @fullinfusion lets try for our piece of pie. Cake is good, pie is better


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 16, 2014)

I moved up one spot last night but the rig is still spooling up, well It better be because just over 6k for yesterday is unexpectedly low imo..

We need the George Jefferson theme song -,moving on up- lol
What time does free - DC do its morning update?

Edit I see its updated already but I AM NOT happy with what my machine is putting out


----------



## Tallencor (Sep 16, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> I moved up one spot last night but the rig is still spooling up, well It better be because just over 6k for yesterday is unexpectedly low imo..
> 
> We need the George Jefferson theme song -,moving on up- lol
> What time does free - DC do its morning update?


Not so sure on DC update. I would report some nicer numbers if my better half would stop putting the rig to sleep. Boooooooo. Shouldn't happen again tho.
Edit: Keep forgetting to fire up the work pc when I leave as well sometimes. Last night is an example. I may go in tonight to get it going just because.


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 16, 2014)

This just frustrated because ppl with same systems are getting 2k more PPD then me... Ahhhh I could just pull my hair out not being at home to see what's what with that dam thing.


----------



## Tallencor (Sep 16, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> This just frustrated because ppl with same systems are getting 2k more PPD then me... Ahhhh I could just pull my hair out not being at home to see what's what with that dam thing.


I have everything on my HD set to run manual. No matter what it is. I also shut down all the "game" apps as well (CCC, Xonar audio, Trixx VIA, Samsung magician) I seem to be alright. I honestly could prob clock to 4.4 or maybe 5 but i feel quite comfortable @ 4.3 I just moved so lotta hacking wood right now. Maybe I will fine tune for the next challenge. Oct I believe............


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 16, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> This just frustrated because ppl with same systems are getting 2k more PPD then me... *Ahhhh I could just pull my hair out not being at home to see what's what with that dam thing.*




Ah hell bro, run and get ya a good generator and toss that system in the sleeper. 

Throw a wireless card in it and do the uploads when you hit the truck stops.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 16, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Ah hell bro, run and get ya a good generator and toss that system in the sleeper.
> 
> Throw a wireless card in it and do the uploads when you hit the truck stops.



That's some ingenuity for ya and would be pretty baller!  

@fullinfusion I haven't checked, but if you feel you ppd is low, check WCG to ensure you're not erroring out any WU's. 

However it does take a whole to fully spool up.  Also, there are days when output will be slightly inconsistent: 5k one day and 7-8k the next, perhaps due to time of completion/validation of the WU's.


----------



## Tallencor (Sep 16, 2014)

manofthem said:


> That's some ingenuity for ya and would be pretty baller!
> 
> @fullinfusion I haven't checked, but if you feel you ppd is low, check WCG to ensure you're not erroring out any WU's.
> 
> However it does take a whole to fully spool up.  Also, there are days when output will be slightly inconsistent: *5k one day and 7-8k the next, perhaps due to time of completion/validation of the WU's.*



I have noticed this myself. I get better numbers when the work pc rolls from Fri-Mon as well. Good to know about the spooling.


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 16, 2014)

@stinger608 and @manofthem 
Stinger I almost spat my coffee onto the windscreen but sadly that won't work. I run a 10000 watt linear amplifier to the cb to talk to Florida, Arizona and Texas when the solar activity is low.. We chat on the lower side band and its nice come winter when we run into freezing fog or drizzle.. The cb s dead key is around 1/2 a watt so I'll dial the amp up to 4-5k and give the mic a quick key up and I'll whistle for a second.. The ice melts and falls off the monkey made antenna and the home made ground plane lol.. See now I'm rambling again. Point being I need to top up the 6 batteries with distilled water too often, and the boss isn't to keen on replacing batteries every few months if I boil them.

And Matt how can I check wcg for any errors using my cell phone. I have the rig set up to report as soon as the job is done.

A link would be great.


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 16, 2014)

Found it and no errors at all


----------



## Bow (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## t_ski (Sep 17, 2014)

Tallencor said:


> Not so sure on DC update. I would report some nicer numbers if my better half would stop putting the rig to sleep. Boooooooo. Shouldn't happen again tho.
> Edit: Keep forgetting to fire up the work pc when I leave as well sometimes. Last night is an example. I may go in tonight to get it going just because.


Go into the BIOS and set a wakeup time for some point after you leave for the day.  That way if you forget, the system will automatically power on and start churning away (provided you don't have to log into the PC or that you have BOINC running as a service).


----------



## Norton (Sep 17, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*September 16th, 2014*





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Loooong day..... 
THIS tired! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 17, 2014)

I have a good feeling on today's numbers.. What time zone DC use? Because I'm already showing yesterday and now tonight I'm over 5k or I'm just reading it wrong.. And I'm on the hunt for taking that guy outta the 200000 spot  by Friday


----------



## Norton (Sep 17, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> I have a good feeling on today's numbers.. What time zone DC use? Because I'm already showing yesterday and now tonight I'm over 5k or I'm just reading it wrong.. And I'm on the hunt for taking that guy outta the 200000 spot  by Friday



The crunching bug is circling and getting ready to strike!


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 17, 2014)

Haha hey I was just on the wcg page and I checked and have no errors at all. Put I have 4 pages of pending but haven't got credit for it yet. What's the deal with that?

Oh and called the wife a few min ago.. @4.6 the hottest core is at 62c with fans on lowest speeds.. She's going to 4.7 when I get home for a week and then the mighty 4.8 for a week just to see the difference.. Might even play with the CPU cache to see if it helps out some.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 17, 2014)

That sounds like a pretty hot wife.


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 17, 2014)

Oh for sure she's hot  I'm a lucky man for sure but to my question why do I have 4 pages in pending validation?


----------



## manofthem (Sep 17, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> Oh for sure she's hot  I'm a lucky man for sure but to my question why do I have 4 pages in pending validation?



I can't say why, but don't worry about it.  I have "Pending Validation" stretching all the way to like 12 pages, with some scattered "Valids" in between (with 1 "server aborted", which is a first for me), so I say it's nothing to worry about. 

Often it takes a while to get validated; C'est la vie!


----------



## agent00skid (Sep 17, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> Oh for sure she's hot  I'm a lucky man for sure but to my question why do I have 4 pages in pending validation?



Most WU's are done by multiple machines, where they are then compared to validate the result. Pending validation just means it's waiting for other machines to finish it, so it can validate the work.

That generally makes there be a certain amount of Pending WU's at all times.


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 17, 2014)

So with that said once its been validated my daily PPD should go up?

And matt what was your PPD average using just the 4770k at you ?? Clock speed?


----------



## manofthem (Sep 17, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> So with that said once its been validated my daily PPD should go up?
> 
> And matt what was your PPD average using just the 4770k at you ?? Clock speed?



My 4770k is at 4.3ghz and 24/7 crunching averages just under 7k for me, around 6.9k (I averaged it our just the other day and got 6.9k).  I think maybe your. 4790k may do a bit better, so I'd expect around 7k or better when fully spooled, especially if you're clocked at 4.6+


----------



## agent00skid (Sep 17, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> So with that said once its been validated my daily PPD should go up?



Not really like that. The validation system makes a kind of buffer of WU's to be validated, which means that even if the machine is stopped, points will still trickle in the days after. As long as the machine is running, there will be some amount of WU's to be validated.

Generally it takes a couple of days for the queue to be built up, and PPD to reach it's average.


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 17, 2014)

manofthem said:


> My 4770k is at 4.3ghz and 24/7 crunching averages just under 7k for me, around 6.9k (I averaged it our just the other day and got 6.9k).  I think maybe your. 4790k may do a bit better, so I'd expect around 7k or better when fully spooled, especially if you're clocked at 4.6+


Oh yes its at 4.6ghz sense saturday. I'll post a screen shot with the time up so no tom foolery is involved. I ran it for 24hrs at 4.8ghz but like a parrot its a new bios and being on the road I can't have a rig bsod on me so I backed it down to where I know its 110% stable. That's why I called the wife to check the temperatures to be sure the silly pump didn't stop and have the CPU throttle way back like it did in the past with a different CPU. But yup nice and cool and when it starts to cool off a bit more I can up the frequency even higher sense I know the inners on this particular chip.. The bios is great that just came out and I have a special platinum 16 GB 2666 kit being sent out in Thursday so crossing my fingers it shows up for Friday. I do know the last set of 2666mhz sticks did work better for me and I do see the drop in certain programs using 2133 sticks but they sure look cool


----------



## Tallencor (Sep 17, 2014)

manofthem said:


> My 4770k is at 4.3ghz and 24/7 crunching averages just under 7k for me, around 6.9k (I averaged it our just the other day and got 6.9k).  I think maybe your. 4790k may do a bit better, so I'd expect around 7k or better when fully spooled, especially if you're clocked at 4.6+





fullinfusion said:


> Oh yes its at 4.6ghz sense saturday. I'll post a screen shot with the time up so no tom foolery is involved. I ran it for 24hrs at 4.8ghz but like a parrot its a new bios and being on the road I can't have a rig bsod on me so I backed it down to where I know its 110% stable. That's why I called the wife to check the temperatures to be sure the silly pump didn't stop and have the CPU throttle way back like it did in the past with a different CPU. But yup nice and cool and when it starts to cool off a bit more I can up the frequency even higher sense I know the inners on this particular chip.. The bios is great that just came out and I have a special platinum 16 GB 2666 kit being sent out in Thursday so crossing my fingers it shows up for Friday. I do know the last set of 2666mhz sticks did work better for me and I do see the drop in certain programs using 2133 sticks but they sure look cool


Now I am all and very happy for you fellers, but could you tone down the "make me jellous" comment section.


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 17, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> So with that said once its been validated my daily PPD should go up?
> 
> And matt what was your PPD average using just the 4770k at you ?? Clock speed?


6.5 kPPD @ 4.6 BUT it varies a lot. I had mine off for some time and got around 8 kPPD for the first days when I fired it up again. It beats my 11 thread @ 4.0 GHz by a fair margin. Don't look at my current output since my main rig (the 11 threads) has been on and off.


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 17, 2014)

Tallencor said:


> Now I am all and very happy for you fellers, but could you tone down the "make me jellous" comment section.


Canadian friend I'm leaving you in the dust ma manjust kidding. I'm happy  we've moved up a few more spots today but I want that 200k spot by Friday but I'll take what I can.

I think the rig is finally starting to spool up 

Question to whom can answer:
My RMA GPU is going to be here Friday so if I stop bionic and power down and run some tests on the card to be sure its ok will the rig need to spool back up? I'm confused on that part


----------



## Tallencor (Sep 17, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> Canadian friend I'm leaving you in the dust ma manjust kidding. I'm happy  we've moved up a few more spots today but I want that 200k spot by Friday but I'll take what I can.
> 
> I think the rig is finally starting to spool up
> 
> ...


As far as I know it takes about a day for your rigs speed and stats to be seen as being as capable as it is. So the longer you run the more often equations are sent your way. If you stop, then once you join back in it starts or spools back in. This is what I gathered from reading previous posts I may be off thou.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 17, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> will the rig need to spool back up?


The longer the system is off, the smaller the amount of work is left pending validation.  So the answer is, it all depends on how long your system is offline.


----------



## Arjai (Sep 17, 2014)

Woot!!


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 18, 2014)

It will be off as long as it takes to pop in the second GPU.. Then benching for a few hours to make sure its a good card but after that I'll pop it into 4.8 overdrive for the night till Saturday then I'll be on/off for a stable 4.7 setting.. My 4.6 and 4.8 is a no brainer for me but I forgot the 4.7 clock setting lol. I like having lots of options for my over clocks. I just need to make sure my all my testing is going to work. That's why I mentioned tinkering with the so called north bridge speed to see if it actually speeds things along. Its at 4000mhz right now and want to shoot for 200mhz below CPU clock speeds. Try it for the week and then try other things.. I like to tweek till its perfect. I'm one that just isn't happy enough with stock... Its gota be as fast and error free as I can make it for what I got. I'd love to have a few $5000 servers crunching for ya all but that isn't going to hapoen ... Not on my salary


----------



## t_ski (Sep 18, 2014)

BTW, it's "Boinc" not "bionic."


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 18, 2014)

I call it bionic so ha! 

I'm still low boys, any possibility I set the manager up wrong when installing?


----------



## manofthem (Sep 18, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> I call it bionic so ha!
> 
> I'm still low boys, any possibility I set the manager up wrong when installing?




Typical things: install the _Bionic BOINC  _, make sure it uses 100% cpu, let it run, possibly set to report work immediately. 

Is that pc used for anything else? 
FreeDC shows work reporting since the 13th so it's possible that you'll top out higher shortly.


----------



## Norton (Sep 18, 2014)

Long day at work today and too tired to get the Pie post out tonight 

Will try to get it done in the am...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 18, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Bionic BOINC


Is it better, stronger, faster?


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 18, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Typical things: install the _Bionic BOINC  _, make sure it uses 100% cpu, let it run, possibly set to report work immediately.
> 
> Is that pc used for anything else?
> FreeDC shows work reporting since the 13th so it's possible that you'll top out higher shortly.


Thanks matt.. I use the PC to control peoples minds lol.

No it just sits there heating the room crunching. I installed the.latest manager and its set to.run 100% CPU. The rest of the stuff.like memory and hard drive was left as it came when installed and yes the work is reported immediately.. I'll take some screen shots in the morning and post here if that's ok. The other thread all I see is car talk and that's fine but I don't want to throw a wrench into all the car talk.


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 18, 2014)

If I left utorrent up and running to seed the book of god would that cause issues?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 18, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> If I left utorrent up and running to seed the book of god would that cause issues?


Anything that puts a load on the CPU will affect your PPD.


----------



## Tallencor (Sep 18, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Anything that puts a load on the CPU will affect your PPD.


The sole reason I want to put some of my random bits together for dedicated crunching. I use my main pc way to much. Just gotta get around to doing it is all.
Plus @fullinfusion yelled at me and told me he was gonna blow my doors off. lol


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 18, 2014)

Tallencor said:


> The sole reason I want to put some of my random bits together for dedicated crunching. I use my main pc way to much. Just gotta get around to doing it is all.
> Plus @fullinfusion yelled at me and told me he was gonna blow my doors off. lol


I just got home and I indeed left Utorrent on and it was indeed seeding the book of GOD so yeah that explains the slow spool up.

I think I seeded the book long enough and now its off to hopefully the rig will spool up fster now..

Watch the smoke pour off these back wheels lol


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 18, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> I indeed left Utorrent on


link


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 18, 2014)

@manofthem  and @stinger608


----------



## Norton (Sep 18, 2014)

*Time for yesterday's Pie.....!* 
*September 17th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Here's Yesterday for yesterday... 








Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Tallencor (Sep 18, 2014)

Didn't even make top 30. That's what I get for gaming yesterday. Tomorrows will be better.


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 18, 2014)

Tallencor said:


> Didn't even make top 30. That's what I get for gaming yesterday. Tomorrows will be better.


Yes it will because Im going off line shortly for some tweaks...

Think of it as Im letting that Dodge catch up lol

Nice car BTW!

But yeah we need speeeeeeeeeeeeeed, tomorrow will be a good day cus Fridays are always good days

EDIT
Is it better to click suspend the job and shut down or just shut down?

Does it keep it in memory or what vs a shut down?


----------



## Tallencor (Sep 19, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> Yes it will because Im going off line shortly for some tweaks...
> 
> Think of it as Im letting that Dodge catch up lol
> 
> ...


Ha ha. That Dodge is a Plymouth. Wish it were mine but sadly it's just a pic pull from the net. If it were mine it would be Black with a ghosted AAR stripe and id drop the chrome wheels for original rally wheels but.............................
As for suspension, I think its just a friendly "hey wanna use your pc for a sec" option out of user friendliness 2 button presses as opposed to shutting Boinc down. Although it prob rolls back to the whole spooling up idea as it depends on how long it is off or suspended. I can't see there being much of a real world difference.
Yeah Fridays are per good. Usually the day I reserve for drinking whiskey and admiring my p.c. The g.f. is alright as well but the p.c. does what i want it to. lol.
Edit: P.s. I just installed Boinc on my lady friends laptop.


----------



## Norton (Sep 19, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> *Is it better to click suspend the job and shut down or just shut down?*
> 
> Does it keep it in memory or what vs a shut down?



  Suspending used to be a preferrence when the work units had long work times and only a few check points (the job is broken into pieces/progress saved at checkpoints), the setup of the work unit has improved a lot recently. You will lose a little time on an in-progress work unit but it shouldn't be too much of a loss.

My $0.02- just go ahead and shut down


----------



## Tallencor (Sep 19, 2014)

Hey @Norton By all accounts shouldn't you be working!


----------



## Norton (Sep 19, 2014)

Tallencor said:


> Hey @Norton By all accounts shouldn't you be working!



Seems I'm always working lately  

Finally got the new project I've been dealing with to start working a little better so I ended up getting home at a normal hour and not completely exhausted... just tired


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 19, 2014)

Tallencor said:


> Hey @Norton By all accounts shouldn't you be working!



Yea, what the hell are ya doing @Norton? LOLOLOL. Get your butt back to work brother.


----------



## Norton (Sep 19, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Yea, what the hell are ya doing @Norton? LOLOLOL. Get your butt back to work brother.


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 19, 2014)

I finally broke the 7k barrier!

I used Intel Extreme tuning utility to up the Northbridge (cpu Cache) to 4100MHz without shutting down.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 19, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> I finally broke the 7k barrier!
> 
> I used Intel Extreme tuning utility to up the Northbridge (cpu Cache) to 4100MHz without shutting down.


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 19, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> I finally broke the 7k barrier!
> 
> I used Intel Extreme tuning utility to up the Northbridge (cpu Cache) to 4100MHz without shutting down.




Sweet brother!!!!! Awesome numbers man.


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 19, 2014)

Just up'd the NB another 100Mhz

*EDIT: sorry guys Im not gloating, Im just HAPPY AS A PIG IN POoP that Im finally cranking some good numbers out!
I'm finally getting into this crunching and hope to help out as much as I can within limitations. *

*The Man I admire so much (my father inlaw) is loosing his other kidney to Cancer and my wife wants to donate one of her's if possible... We hope she's a suitable donor because he refuses Dialysis and chemo, and radiation treatment. He's a holy man and said he's ready to go home. 

I pray crunching for cancer brings out a new light in treatment if not a cure.

I love you Dad! *


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 19, 2014)

No Fullin, your gloating my friend! 
And...............For good reasons brother!


----------



## Norton (Sep 19, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*September 18th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*To celebrate @fullinfusion putting up a nice ppd with his rig!!! ... 
Play it LOUD and enjoy!!! 








Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 19, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> Just up'd the NB another 100Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Son-of-a-Bitch! I am very very sorry to hear that my friend! God be with him and I will pray for him and that your wife is a suitable donor.
God bless him man.


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 19, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> No Fullin, your gloating my friend!
> And...............For good reasons brother!


No fooling Brother, It's a sad time here especially when He's half way around the world in Australia.
The doctor wants him in Brisbane as soon as they can squeeze him in but were all praying for it to not life threatening.

That's why Ive been such a pain in the ass asking you all--- WHY ARE MY NUMBERS SO LOW, why is this happening, shit like that.

I want this RIG to give 100% of all it can. Like a race car they tweak for fastest 1/4 mile runs


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 19, 2014)

Norton said:


> *Time for Pie.....!*
> *September 18th, 2014*
> 
> 
> ...


Bill Thank you but may I ask how did I make yesterday top 20 and today with much better numbers not make it?

I dont care I just like to ask lots of questions 

Don't learn unless you ask 

And lmao! I cant watch the video, it says the up-loader hasn't made this available in your country lol...

Here does it go something like this?

Crank up the volume or put your headset on for this and let it rip!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 19, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> Bill Thank you but may I ask how did I make yesterday top 20 and today with much better numbers not make it?


You did make top 20 today actually you in 17th place today 

Congrats team for a good day.


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 19, 2014)

lol ,ok, ima tard, I guess Im only looking at the very bottom and missed it 

And yes, Congrats team!!


----------



## Norton (Sep 19, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> lol ,ok, ima tard, I guess Im only looking at the very bottom and missed it
> 
> And yes, Congrats team!!



I'm kinda glad you didn't see it since your post made me notice that I posted the wrong Pie pic 

All fixed


----------



## Norton (Sep 20, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*September 19th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Weekend's Here!..... 
Time to stop and smell the flowers 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Sep 20, 2014)

Great work pie eaters!  


And I'm soooo glad it's the weekend; need to recoup from the horrible week.  Time to relax


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 20, 2014)

Sorry guys I got my rma card back and the rig was off for a bit. What junk they sent me I tell ya.

Never buying MSI again!


----------



## manofthem (Sep 20, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> Sorry guys I got my rma card back and the rig was off for a bit. What junk they sent me I tell ya.
> 
> Never buying MSI again!


Understandable, new gpu = crunching suspended 

But what happened with your new card?


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 20, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Understandable, new gpu = crunching suspended
> 
> But what happened with your new card?


Here look guys...

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...ghtning-card-club.197912/page-21#post-3167038


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 20, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Understandable, new gpu = crunching suspended


No I just missed out on the upload time as they update free-dc at 9pm my time and the rig was off for over an hour.

Oh well that 200K mark is going to be met in a day or 2 lol... plus I need the other Canuck to catch up again


----------



## Norton (Sep 22, 2014)

*Time for Pie(s).....!* 
*September 20th and 21st, 2014
Today*




*Yesterday*




*Are you in our Top 20?
Today*




*Yesterday*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today



*Today*




*Yesterday*






*How about a NICE pair? 


Spoiler:  Open Carefully!



Sweet eh? 






Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Tallencor (Sep 22, 2014)

14th on the 21st. Woot, Woot!  1000 more points So close to pie.


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 22, 2014)

Woot, finally up in the top 20 again..........Wow, been months


----------



## Norton (Sep 22, 2014)

Tallencor said:


> 14th on the 21st. Woot, Woot!  1000 more points So close to pie.





stinger608 said:


> Woot, finally up in the top 20 again..........Wow, been months




Keep em' crunching! 

My output is a big stinking turd today!  My i7-970 rig went out due to a power failure where it is and it looks like those problematic FAAH work units have caught up with my rigs 

I did manage to get the 970 rig restarted about an hour ago though


----------



## Tallencor (Sep 22, 2014)

Norton said:


> Keep em' crunching!
> 
> My output is a big stinking turd today!  My i7-970 rig went out due to a power failure where it is and it looks like those problematic FAAH work units have caught up with my rigs
> 
> *I did manage to get the 970 rig restarted about an hour ago though*


You start throwing words like 970 around and people may think you jumped on the Nvidia launch bandwagon. Or did you............................? Lol.


----------



## Norton (Sep 23, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*September 22nd, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Monday again!..... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 23, 2014)

Love that pic Norton!! That is a great one brother.


----------



## Norton (Sep 24, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*September 23rd, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Ever see an 8 second/2000hp Duster!?!..... 




Here's this beast in action!!! 








Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Arjai (Sep 24, 2014)

Woot!!


----------



## Norton (Sep 25, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*September 24th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Looks like @Vinska aka librin.so.1 is getting ready for some action!!!..... 





Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 25, 2014)

Sorry guy's been sick, had hardware issues and now almost ready to spool up again.

@Tallencor your not going to pass me brother lol!

You doing awesome but....


----------



## librin.so.1 (Sep 25, 2014)

Norton said:


> *Looks like @Vinska aka librin.so.1 is getting ready for some action!!!..... *



yep, *13x i5 4570* (completely new computers), *2x i3 3220* and *1x Pentium Dual-Core E5200* joined yesterday. I am decommissioning the remaining 8x Pentium Dual-Core E5200 from crunching, as it seems currently, they mean more problems than benefit.
Phenoms and the APUs from before should get in action from today, if all goes well.
*Anoter 13x i5 4570* some time in the near future should join, too.
Will update my sig when done with it.


----------



## Tallencor (Sep 25, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> Sorry guy's been sick, had hardware issues and now almost ready to spool up again.
> 
> @Tallencor your not going to pass me brother lol!
> 
> You doing awesome but....


Not lookin' to pass you ma man Just pullin' some love for the red and white. Although friendly comp's might garner us some nice strawberry rhubarb pie! Hope your feeling better soon


----------



## manofthem (Sep 25, 2014)

Vinska said:


> yep, *13x i5 4570* (completely new computers), *2x i3 3220* and *1x Pentium Dual-Core E5200* joined yesterday. I am decommissioning the remaining 8x Pentium Dual-Core E5200 from crunching, as it seems currently, they mean more problems than benefit.
> Phenoms and the APUs from before should get in action from today, if all goes well.
> *Anoter 13x i5 4570* some time in the near future should join, too.
> Will update my sig when done with it.



Wow, that's awesome!


----------



## Norton (Sep 26, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*September 25th, 2014*





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Cool weather's here!..... 
Turn up the Heat! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## t_ski (Sep 26, 2014)

Cool weather?  It's supposed to ~80F all week


----------



## Arjai (Sep 26, 2014)

"By the little hairs of your chin-y chin chin"


----------



## Arjai (Sep 26, 2014)

Vinska said:


> yep, *13x i5 4570* (completely new computers), *2x i3 3220* and *1x Pentium Dual-Core E5200* joined yesterday. I am decommissioning the remaining 8x Pentium Dual-Core E5200 from crunching, as it seems currently, they mean more problems than benefit.
> Phenoms and the APUs from before should get in action from today, if all goes well.
> *Anoter 13x i5 4570* some time in the near future should join, too.
> Will update my sig when done with it.


Awesome. (nothing else seems to come to mind)


----------



## Norton (Sep 27, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*September 26th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Bring the Doom!..... 
Now at fun size... bring more! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 27, 2014)

I didnt get shit today again!

Too much memory issues and blah blah I wont waste ya'll time!

Burn baby burn is all im saying right Bill!


----------



## Naito (Sep 27, 2014)

It was only fitting for Norton to have the 10000th post in this thread!


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 27, 2014)

Naito said:


> It was only fitting for Norton to have the 10000th post in this thread!


Yeah and we all timed it that way


----------



## Norton (Sep 27, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> I didnt get shit today again!
> 
> Too much memory issues and blah blah I wont waste ya'll time!
> 
> Burn baby burn is all im saying right Bill!



*NEVER GIVE UP- NEVER SURRENDER!*


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 27, 2014)

Yea my numbers were waaaaaaaaay down! Had 3 "fightAIDs" WU's that were at about 30 hours and still not finished! I just aborted them.


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 27, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Yea my numbers were waaaaaaaaay down! Had 3 "fightAIDs" WU's that were at about 30 hours and still not finished! I just aborted them.


Abort!? I don't comprehend the word ABORT!

Didn't that full copper block I sold you cool enough to hit the afterburner Stinger? 

Jeesh some ppl J/K bro!

Someone needs to give ya a hard time!

I haz a 4790K that can bring those PPD up a lot and board as well If your interested?

Ill have some good numbers by end of day tomorrow..


----------



## t_ski (Sep 27, 2014)

Everyone's numbers were down.  I had only had a quarter of the points on one of my rigs.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 27, 2014)

All my rigs where also down with those 30hr faah wu's. Everytime they up the revision on those there's issues for awhile. How to combat it is add more cores to the mix. I am adding 16 more cores to my fleet.


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 27, 2014)

Yea had one on the other rig that was sitting at 32 hours and was only 40%.


----------



## agent00skid (Sep 27, 2014)

I gave up on FAAH WU's a couple of days ago. So I'm mostly running MCM, with a few CEP2 in between.


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 27, 2014)

agent00skid said:


> I gave up on FAAH WU's a couple of days ago. So I'm mostly running MCM, with a few CEP2 in between.


Same here.


----------



## Norton (Sep 28, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*September 27th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Something Hot!..... 


Spoiler:  Open Carefully!










Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Sep 29, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*September 28th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Peter Griffin meets Homer Simpson!..... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Sep 30, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*September 29th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*The many faces of Monday!.....  




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## t_ski (Sep 30, 2014)

Mine is a combination of #6, 7 and 10, plus a lot of  and


----------



## Norton (Sep 30, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Mine is a combination of #6, 7 and 10, plus a lot of  and



I was mostly a 3 until lunchtime...


----------



## Nordic (Sep 30, 2014)

Wednesday's are the worst not mondays guys. On mondays I am still somewhat relaxed from the weekend. By wednesday I am stressed but don't yet have the feeling that it will all be over soon. Wednesdays.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 30, 2014)

Oops, that was a doh for sure!!!



(context: I accidentally posted the stone post in this thread)


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 30, 2014)

It looks like I am starting to clear out the bad FAAH wu's yeah.


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 30, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> It looks like I am starting to clear out the bad FAAH wu's yeah.



I just went in and unchecked doing the FAAH units. I looked last night and had one that was over 50 hours and one that was 123 hours!! Crazy.


----------



## Norton (Sep 30, 2014)

You can do a project reset to get the newer wu's and/or abort any of those bad ones rather than opting out. My systems seem to have gotten through those bad ones and my ppd is finally stabilizing.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 30, 2014)

All of my rigs have stabilized except the 920. It is still have a ruff time with those. Hopefully it will clear out in the next day or so.


----------



## Norton (Oct 1, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*September 30th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Blast from the Past Day!..... 
2012 and 2013 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Oct 1, 2014)

I love the blasts from the past!  It's amazing to see our fellow team names rocking it year after year with continued diligence and awesome ppd


----------



## Norton (Oct 2, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*September 31st, 2014* * *I know it's October 1st- checking to see who's paying attention...




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*There is a disturbance in the Force Pie !..... 
Congrats to @thebluebumblebee for getting the Grape Pie today! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 2, 2014)

Gotta add more cores


----------



## manofthem (Oct 2, 2014)

@thebluebumblebee snags grape pie and a hefty stone tonight  








Great work pie eaters!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 2, 2014)

I didn't know that grapes have stones.


----------



## Tallencor (Oct 2, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I didn't know that grapes have stones.


I have never had grape pie either. Hmmmmmmm. Prob tastes like blueberry with all the sugar a person would have to add. Congrats @thebluebumblebee


----------



## Norton (Oct 3, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*October 2nd, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Great job Team!!!..... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Arjai (Oct 3, 2014)

22nd. I love it!!


----------



## Norton (Oct 4, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*October 3rd, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Sandwich pron!!!..... 
Yeah, I'm craving.. 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Oct 4, 2014)

Mmmm, that sure looks good!  

Congratrs pie eaters!  !


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 4, 2014)

funny how a rig can spool up so fast when tinkering with hardware and only running a few days a week for the past week or so.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 4, 2014)

Norton said:


> *I know it's October 1st- checking to see who's paying attention...


What is this, freap year?


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 4, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> What is this, freap year?


Stop posting in that yellow, my screen cant pull it out on what your saying 

BTW nice dump you did today!

I should wait a week or so and then dump my work lol, that should have ppl wondering hmm?

EDIT: I could sure use a Cuban sub ATM


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 4, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> BTW nice dump you did today!


I have no idea what's going on.  I'm running 2 systems, both on Linux, an i5-3450 and an i7-2600K @ 4.2.  I've not held anything back and I've gotten almost 17K  2 days in a row.  And it looks like I'm on track for similar results today.  We are having an unusual, late warm spell and I wanted to shut things down when I saw this happening, but I guess I'll ride this out for the time being.  (I expect to get ~10K with these 2)


fullinfusion said:


> Stop posting in that yellow


Can you read it if you highlight it?


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 4, 2014)

@thebluebumblebee 

Yup that worked and thanks, I never thought of doing that lol


----------



## Norton (Oct 4, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> What is this, freap year?



Just checking to see if anyone noticed


----------



## Norton (Oct 6, 2014)

*Time for Pie(s).....!* 
*October 4th and 5th, 2014
Today*




*Yesterday*




*Are you in our Top 20?
Today*




*Yesterday*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today



*Today*




*Yesterday*






*Two Pies equals Twins? 


Spoiler:  Open Carefully!



Yep! 






Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Arjai (Oct 6, 2014)

Damn. I thought I would have made the 21 - 30 list yesterday. 

Oh well, next time.


----------



## Norton (Oct 7, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*October 6th, 2014*





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Goodbye Monday!!!..... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Oct 7, 2014)

Sweet, I got me pie day before yesterday


----------



## Norton (Oct 8, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*October 7th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Hot Stuff for Tuesday!!!..... 


Spoiler:  Open Carefully!










Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Nordic (Oct 8, 2014)

I was hoping I could breach the top 10 but competition is hard and its not even the challenge yet. Good job folks. I still got some spooling to go and another 5-6k coming soon.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 8, 2014)

james888 said:


> I was hoping I could breach the top 10 but competition is hard and its not even the challenge yet. Good job folks. I still got some spooling to go and another 5-6k coming soon.



Yup, the competition for pie if fierce these days!  Gotta love it, but at the same time, make me haz a sad 
and who knows what it'll look like come challenge time


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm not even concerned about getting pie really. If I was, I would pull the 3930k system I still have crunching under Kriej's name, but that's not to say that getting it every now and then is not a pleasant surprise.

CRUNCH ON


----------



## Papahyooie (Oct 8, 2014)

I've got a question about the pie. Cherry, or blueberry?

But for real, I looked at the PPD estimator to look at what I could accomplish with all my rigs running, and I'm curious, does the pie (and free-DC) use BOINC points, or WCG points?

And if it uses BOINC points, how in hell are people getting 62k a day??


----------



## Nordic (Oct 8, 2014)

Papahyooie said:


> I've got a question about the pie. Cherry, or blueberry?
> 
> But for real, I looked at the PPD estimator to look at what I could accomplish with all my rigs running, and I'm curious, does the pie (and free-DC) use BOINC points, or WCG points?
> 
> And if it uses BOINC points, how in hell are people getting 62k a day??


I don't remember which points it uses, but I see you have a phenom 955. I would expect it to outperform my athlon 620. You can see the point history for my 620 here and I hope it answers your question.

People getting 62k a day like ION have amd opteron servers with 32+ cores. Vinska has some deal with his university where he gets to use many many cpu's.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 8, 2014)

Papahyooie said:


> does the pie (and free-DC) use BOINC points, or WCG points?


BOINC


----------



## Papahyooie (Oct 8, 2014)

I see. Well, I guess I will not likely be hitting the top 10 then lol. But that won't stop me from trying!


----------



## Norton (Oct 8, 2014)

Papahyooie said:


> I've got a question about the pie. Cherry, or blueberry?
> 
> But for real, I looked at the PPD estimator to look at what I could accomplish with all my rigs running, and I'm curious, does the pie (and free-DC) use BOINC points, or WCG points?
> 
> And if it uses BOINC points, *how in hell are people getting 62k a day*??



Not an easy thing to do but those up there run a hefty server or multiple rigs to do it... I run 4 rigs atm to hang onto my spot.

Here are the Pie flavors as interpreted by [Ion]:
*note- _*Honey*_ flavor has been replaced by _*Banana Cream*_ by Team consensus


----------



## t_ski (Oct 8, 2014)

I think he's referring to the Boinc points / 7 = WCG (or maybe I have that backwards)


----------



## Papahyooie (Oct 8, 2014)

t_ski said:


> I think he's referring to the Boinc points / 7 = WCG (or maybe I have that backwards)


Yea that's what I meant. Like the calculator thingy says a Phenom II x4 at 3.0 ghz could do approx. 1980 BOINC points, and 13,680 WCG points. I'm guessing it's the BOINC points then, that are used on Free-DC.


----------



## Nordic (Oct 8, 2014)

Papahyooie said:


> Yea that's what I meant. Like the calculator thingy says a Phenom II x4 at 3.0 ghz could do approx. 1980 BOINC points, and 13,680 WCG points. I'm guessing it's the BOINC points then, that are used on Free-DC.


1980 + or - 500 points given the day.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 9, 2014)

*Time For Pie!"* 
*October 8th 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or Almost There?*


----------



## Arjai (Oct 9, 2014)

Pie for 10/8/14
I can't match the finesse @Norton runs this Thread with but, in a pinch I wanna help out. So, Deal with, Haters!!  






Top 20




The best of the rest!















Spoiler: A Norton Favorite, well mine, too. Coffey! NSFW!!


----------



## manofthem (Oct 9, 2014)

I think I just realized what "Coffey" means  

Great pie eats and pie posters!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 9, 2014)

Stereo PIE!


----------



## Norton (Oct 9, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Stereo PIE!



Extra slices! 

Thanks guys!

My rig is alive again... but really don't know what happened to it???


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 9, 2014)

Norton said:


> but really don't know what happened to it???


Full moon?


----------



## Norton (Oct 9, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Full moon?



As good a reason as anything else.... 

May also explain why the microUSB port on my work phone doesn't work either.....


----------



## Norton (Oct 10, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*October 9th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Cruncher pron!!!..... 
Up to 144 cores/288 threads in 1 pic 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Oct 10, 2014)

Bah, got squeezed out of the top 20!


----------



## Arjai (Oct 10, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Bah, got squeezed out of the top 20!


Bah, just made it in the top 30


----------



## ST.o.CH (Oct 10, 2014)

Arjai said:


> Pie for 10/8/14
> I can't match the finesse @Norton runs this Thread with but, in a pinch I wanna help out. So, Deal with, Haters!!
> 
> 
> ...


?!Finally got pie!? 44th place is not that bad, after all had a climb 1514 positions, but Onemoar  got a better climb with 36123 positions left behind, good work.
Second place sounds better than 44th place.


----------



## Nordic (Oct 10, 2014)

I think today is going to be a big day for me, even though I am not fully spooled up yet.


----------



## Norton (Oct 11, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*October 10th, 2014*





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*TGIF and..... 





Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Tallencor (Oct 11, 2014)

17th! I'll take it!


----------



## manofthem (Oct 11, 2014)

Tallencor said:


> 17th! I'll take it!



Great work buddy!   Got past me too


----------



## Nordic (Oct 11, 2014)

I am beginning to think pie is a possibility. What I put out today I think will be on my low range. It seems I am getting low points on many rigs and my 2500k is still spooling up on linux.


----------



## Tallencor (Oct 11, 2014)

james888 said:


> I am beginning to think pie is a possibility. What I put out today I think will be on my low range. It seems I am getting low points on many rigs and my 2500k is still spooling up on linux.


There has been a lot of stiff competition for pie lately James. The Tpu team is hitting harder and harder. If you get pie then you really deserve it from this point on. Good luck man.


----------



## Nordic (Oct 11, 2014)

Tallencor said:


> There has been a lot of stiff competition for pie lately James. The Tpu team is hitting harder and harder. If you get pie then you really deserve it from this point on. Good luck man.


Today was a low day for me, and it seems other people. If I get a high day while while those above me get a low day I can certainly get pie. If I had my  normal points and was spooled up I would of had pie that day.


----------



## Tallencor (Oct 11, 2014)

Yeah I'm low as well. Got into a Linux install and at 4am I just went to bed and didn't fire boinc back up on the main pc. I have the same plan for pie as you though. lol.
Don't suppose you would know why it isn't seeing my network card( ethernet cable actually) as being there. I know it could be a bad cable or I just don't have the right driver blah blah blah but without the conection to the net I have to switch back and forth between the two pc's anytime I have a question. Taking way to much time. Is there a step I missed. I am going to use the cable from my main rig as a test tonight and if that doesn't work then I'm lost. I despise internet connection troubleshooting.


----------



## twilyth (Oct 11, 2014)

If worse comes to worse, try a USB to wireless ethernet adapter.  Maybe USB support will be better than for the various NICs out there.


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 11, 2014)

Tallencor said:


> Yeah I'm low as well. Got into a Linux install and at 4am I just went to bed and didn't fire boinc back up on the main pc. I have the same plan for pie as you though. lol.
> Don't suppose you would know why it isn't seeing my network card( ethernet cable actually) as being there. I know it could be a bad cable or I just don't have the right driver blah blah blah but without the conection to the net I have to switch back and forth between the two pc's anytime I have a question. Taking way to much time. Is there a step I missed. I am going to use the cable from my main rig as a test tonight and if that doesn't work then I'm lost. I despise internet connection troubleshooting.



Have you installed the package "linux-firmware" through the software manager (or what is its name in Mint) and rebooted? 
Also make sure the cable is in the socket firmly and just in case, open a terminal window and type: "ping -c 3 www.techpowerup.com". It should talk about packages and other web stuff if the connection works. Else it will state something about not finding the site.


----------



## Tallencor (Oct 12, 2014)

twilyth said:


> If worse comes to worse, try a USB to wireless ethernet adapter.  Maybe USB support will be better than for the various NICs out there.





Chevalr1c said:


> Have you installed the package "linux-firmware" through the software manager (or what is its name in Mint) and rebooted?
> Also make sure the cable is in the socket firmly and just in case, open a terminal window and type: "ping -c 3 www.techpowerup.com". It should talk about packages and other web stuff if the connection works. Else it will state something about not finding the site.


For some unknown reason after I returned from dinner at the folks place and re booted the pc it detected the cable as being there. Found a bunch of updates in software manager and is all up and running. Wish I could explain what happened I have restarted it no less than 10 times lol.


----------



## Norton (Oct 13, 2014)

*Time for Pie(s).....!* 
*October 11th and 12th, 2014
Today*




*Yesterday*




*Are you in our Top 20?
Today*




*Yesterday*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today



*Today*




*Yesterday*






*Twins!!!.... 
Looks pretty tasty! 





Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 13, 2014)

Jeez Bill, I can see my cholesterol level rising just from looking at the picture.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 13, 2014)

I was hoping for the usual kind of twins 



Spoiler


----------



## manofthem (Oct 13, 2014)

Haha the famous In and Out Burger!  I have heard the legend about that place, but I gave never experienced it myself. Thanks @Norton, the rumors must be true.  

Also thanks to @t_ski for the usual twins, we aways enjoy those


----------



## Tallencor (Oct 13, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Also thanks to @t_ski for the usual twins, we aways enjoy those


Ditto


----------



## Papahyooie (Oct 13, 2014)

I may never get a taste of pie... but imma get in that top 20... almost there...


----------



## Tallencor (Oct 13, 2014)

With the amazing influx of master crunchers pie seems like a distant idea at this point it will be 2019 before I even smell Caramel apple again. lol. Loving all the support and the team more and more everyday. We have, We noticed, We came, We saw and we did.


----------



## Nordic (Oct 14, 2014)

Are everyones numbers real low? All my crunchers are at about half at 6pm pst. Maybe there is another update but...


----------



## Norton (Oct 14, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*October 13th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Monday.... 





Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Nordic (Oct 14, 2014)

james888 said:


> Are everyones numbers real low? All my crunchers are at about half at 6pm pst. Maybe there is another update but...







Never mind.


----------



## Tallencor (Oct 14, 2014)

19th! Woot!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 14, 2014)

james888 said:


> Never mind.


That last update was bigger than normal.  You were right, just an hour early.


----------



## Norton (Oct 15, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*October 14th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*21 hours until challenge starts!..... 
LOCK S-FOILS IN ATTACK POSITION! 





Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Nordic (Oct 15, 2014)

From low points, to high points. Everything is above and beyond today. My 2500k had 7500 ppd with linux.


----------



## Norton (Oct 16, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*October 15th, 2014*





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Challenge is a GO!..... 
PUNCH IT! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Papahyooie (Oct 16, 2014)

Alllmost.... there....


----------



## Tallencor (Oct 16, 2014)

19th on spool up day!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 16, 2014)

2nd on spool up day with a rig spooling up to try and secure my spot with another in planning stage.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 16, 2014)

Nice post # there @Norton


----------



## Arjai (Oct 17, 2014)

My best output from my Laptop and it is only worth a 29th spot. I'll take it but, must be Challenge Time!! 

Otherwise that number would have been up a bit higher.


----------



## Norton (Oct 17, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*October 16th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Great Challenge Start Team and Remember..... 
WE BRAKE FOR NOBODY!!!  




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## twilyth (Oct 17, 2014)

Mad shot and I seem to trade pie slices each day.  I checked on BOINC stats and it looks like that will end soon with the addition of a new 8350.  Looks like the most I'll get will be blueberry from now on.  Good job dude.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 17, 2014)

twilyth said:


> Mad shot and I seem to trade pie slices each day.  I checked on BOINC stats and it looks like that will end soon with the addition of a new 8350.  Looks like the most I'll get will be blueberry from now on.  Good job dude.


I noticed that too buddy. Great job your doing with your rigs.  The new 8350 is spooling up but I have something else in the works also. I feel a disturbance in the force for 2nd place coming soon. LOL


----------



## Tallencor (Oct 17, 2014)

Down in points? But up one spot This is challenge time I expected a heck of a lot higher numbers than what is being shown. Are every ones numbers a tad low?


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 17, 2014)

Tallencor said:


> Down in points? But up one spot This is challenge time I expected a heck of a lot higher numbers than what is being shown. Are every ones numbers a tad low?


The new project takes some time to spool up. People get the WUs but it takes a few days before they are awarded points (delay due to wingman have a 4 day buffer) so that could explain that you are down in points. The best way to track your own account is the amount of pending WUs and your run time.

Edit: nope my numbers are up but I fired up some old HW and I finally found out why my 4790k BSOD'ed on me with code 124 - no proper driver for the onboard GPU.


----------



## Norton (Oct 18, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*October 17th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Challenge Day Two.... 
SPEECHLESS!!!  








Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## twilyth (Oct 18, 2014)

Octocore rig was way outside the normal range today - about 10k pts more than the average.  Not sure what that's about.  I must be getting a lot of points for UGM wu's.  It's pretty rare for that rig to break 20k and the 26k today looks like the highest for past 40 days - http://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/host/detail/2270330/lastDays


----------



## Norton (Oct 18, 2014)

twilyth said:


> Octocore rig was way outside the normal range today - about 10k pts more than the average.  Not sure what that's about.  I must be getting a lot of points for UGM wu's.  It's pretty rare for that rig to break 20k and the 26k today looks like the highest for past 40 days - http://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/host/detail/2270330/lastDays



I've had a few similar bumps in my rigs too. I believe the addition of the UGM project caused 2 things to happen:

1) The UGM work spent a little extra time pending as folks filled up their caches with them
2) The MCM work was held up in pending due to loss of wingmen... who moved to UGM work
As the MCM wu's clear you can expect to see a bump in ppd

I actually timed out on some MCM work due to the addition of the UGM project.

Should be a short term issue as the workloads stabilize....


----------



## t_ski (Oct 18, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I feel a disturbance in the force for 2nd place coming soon. LOL


There are multiple disturbances coming.  You are warned.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 18, 2014)

t_ski said:


> There are multiple disturbances coming.  You are warned.


nice


----------



## Tallencor (Oct 18, 2014)

Holy Hanna Montana! Lol. I'm really starting to solidify 19th.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 18, 2014)

twilyth said:


> Octocore rig was way outside the normal range today - about 10k pts more than the average.  Not sure what that's about.  I must be getting a lot of points for UGM wu's.  It's pretty rare for that rig to break 20k and the 26k today looks like the highest for past 40 days - http://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/host/detail/2270330/lastDays


Ya kinda smacked me around on that one lol. Love it lol


----------



## twilyth (Oct 18, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Ya kinda smacked me around on that one lol. Love it lol


It's only temporary.  If I started up one of the dual hex cores I might be able to give you some competition, but that's not going to happen.  I have to reinstall the OS on both, find my activation keys which don't always seem to work, etc.  Plus they each run at 150-200 watts which works out to about $25/mo. for electricity.  Right now my monthly bill is always over $400/mo, even in the winter and you don't want to know what it is in the summer.

If we ever get another gpu project though, that would be different.  One of the hex rig rigs is an SR2 with 3 pci slots so I wouldn't have a choice.  

Plus I really got spoiled with the gpu project.  It's hard for me to rationalize having so many rigs crunching when I know that just one rig with a couple gpus could do 10x more work - at least.  It really bugs me that the UGM project is non-gpu.  Isn't that basically pattern matching?  That seems like it would be perfect for gpus but then I'm not a coder - at least not for a long time anyway.  

So running fewer rigs is sort of protest against WCG I guess.  Maybe if they actually listened to us more I wouldn't have such a bad attitude, but never ask for the community's opinion about anything.  They just do shit and then wonder why people keep leaving.  Well d'uh.  Maybe they'll figure that out some day.


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 18, 2014)

twilyth said:


> It's only temporary.  If I started up one of the dual hex cores I might be able to give you some competition, but that's not going to happen.  I have to reinstall the OS on both, find my activation keys which don't always seem to work, etc.  Plus they each run at 150-200 watts which works out to about $25/mo. for electricity.  Right now my monthly bill is always over $400/mo, even in the winter and you don't want to know what it is in the summer.
> 
> If we ever get another gpu project though, that would be different.  One of the hex rig rigs is an SR2 with 3 pci slots so I wouldn't have a choice.
> 
> ...


As far as I remember my older X58 hexs draws around 300 W @ 4 GHz so if you can run your SR @ 200 W you got a winner. That said you are right - the UGM project seems to be a huge project and people like us with tons of GPUs would like to see it being a GPU project. I get crap point on it with my Intel Windows CPUs. I think/hope that they did consider the GPU way at one point.....


----------



## twilyth (Oct 18, 2014)

The chips in both rigs are 5650 ES's so the TDP is 95w for each.  But I don't think you ever can stress a cpu enough with just WCG to ever hit your TDP.  Intel burn test can probably do it, but not WCG.

The WCG staff always says it's up to the researchers as to how they code the modules.  But I don't think there are enough people in the science community who are familiar enough with high performance computing to be capable of coding applications that use the GPU.

It's not like they can hire staff or consultants to do the coding.  Pretty much every researcher relies on grant money and that's taken a severe hit with all of the govt spending cuts.  Even when times are good, basic research seems to get the shaft in terms of funding.  I could go on a political rant here but this isn't the place for it.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 18, 2014)

Your right @twilyth. If any gpu units come we going to have some fun. I have 9 Amd gpu's to throw it em. I will drop my flet by half and probably do about 5 times or so in ppd. Hmm speaking of dual hex sr2 rigs I need to empty a case. LOL


----------



## twilyth (Oct 18, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Your right @twilyth. If any gpu units come we going to have some fun. I have 9 Amd gpu's to throw it em. I will drop my flet by half and probably do about 5 times or so in ppd. Hmm speaking of dual hex sr2 rigs I need to empty a case. LOL


The SR2 wasn't as much fun as I'd hoped though - it has a huge form factor that is unique to the the SR2 and SRX I think - HPTX I think is what it's called.  There were virtually no cases available when I put mine together so I had to use a benching set up which kind of sucked since the heat sinks I had to use make a lot of noise.

Oh yeah, and your selection of heatsinks is really limited because of how close together the sockets are so you're limited to server heatsinks which are generally crap - at least at the time which was a couple of years ago.  There might be a better selection now.


----------



## Norton (Oct 18, 2014)

twilyth said:


> The SR2 wasn't as much fun as I'd hoped though - it has a huge form factor that is unique to the the SR2 and SRX I think - HPTX I think is what it's called.  *There were virtually no cases available* when I put mine together so I had to use a benching set up which kind of sucked since the heat sinks I had to use make a lot of noise.
> 
> Oh yeah, and your selection of heatsinks is really limited because of how close together the sockets are so *you're limited to server heatsinks which are generally crap* - at least at the time which was a couple of years ago.  There might be a better selection now.



iirc the Xig Elysium and the big Rosewill cases (same OEM) will hold that board (KieX used the Xig case) and the 120 or 240mm AIO water coolers can keep those chips cool and relatively quiet... Corsair will even replace hardware damaged by leaks with their AIO's


----------



## twilyth (Oct 18, 2014)

Norton said:


> iirc the Xig Elysium and the big Rosewill cases (same OEM) will hold that board (KieX used the Xig case) and the 120 or 240mm AIO water coolers can keep those chips cool and relatively quiet... Corsair will even replace hardware damaged by leaks with their AIO's


If I ever restart that rig I'll have to look at water cooling.  A proper case would also be nice although there are some advantages to using a bench.  

I think I was able to find a couple of cases that could handle the HPTX form factor but there was some problem with them.  I don't remember what though.  I know for the octo rig I got a huge Rosewill case which technically fit the EATX board but it didn't have holes for all of the standoffs I needed.  So when working on that one, I have to be careful depending on what I'm trying to pull or insert.  I get some flexing which always makes me nervous.  But I'll definitely look into it again if the time comes.

I worry about maintenance issues with normal water cooling although I have used some of the sealed, self-contained WC's for one or two single socket rigs.  I like to just set these things up and then never have to look at them again.


----------



## Norton (Oct 18, 2014)

twilyth said:


> If I ever restart that rig I'll have to look at water cooling.  A proper case would also be nice although there are some advantages to using a bench.
> 
> I think I was able to find a couple of cases that could handle the HPTX form factor but there was some problem with them.  I don't remember what though.  I know for the octo rig I got a huge Rosewill case which technically fit the EATX board but it didn't have holes for all of the standoffs I needed.  So when working on that one, I have to be careful depending on what I'm trying to pull or insert.  I get some flexing which always makes me nervous.  But I'll definitely look into it again if the time comes.
> 
> I worry about maintenance issues with normal water cooling although I have used some of the sealed, self-contained WC's for one or two single socket rigs.  I like to just set these things up and then never have to look at them again.



I know what you mean about the flexing, would be pretty nervous about it too. On the AIO's, I have my X58/Xeon on an H70 and its been running 24/7 for like 2yrs straight... ymmv


----------



## twilyth (Oct 18, 2014)

There aren't any AIOs for dual sockets though are there?


----------



## Norton (Oct 18, 2014)

twilyth said:


> There aren't any AIOs for dual sockets though are there?



Not that I know of- KieX used 2x H100's on his SR-2 iirc (one on top/one in the front of the case) and F-150 Raptor had 2x H70's on his- there were hung off of the frame of his test bench style case.


----------



## Norton (Oct 19, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*October 18th, 2014*





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Challenge Day 3..... 
DOING GREAT THROUGH THE 1ST TURN!!! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## twilyth (Oct 19, 2014)

Lemon pie?  WTF?  I'm . . . I'm just . . . too embarrassed.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 19, 2014)

Great work pie eaters! 

I'm stoked to get pie at all, first time in a long time. 

Great work, @15th Warlock, always a pleasure to see you rock so hard during challenge time! 

@twilyth don't be too hard on yourself. Most of us would do unspeakable things to rock your ppd


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2014)

Good work guys, but it's all lonely up here


----------



## manofthem (Oct 19, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Good work guys, but it's all lonely up here



And HOLY CRAP!  You have returned!!!!   

Great to see  you alive again!  We have missed you!!!! 



[slides back in all nonchalant like a hipster-boss]


----------



## Norton (Oct 19, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Good work guys, but it's all lonely up here



We missed you around here! Welcome back!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2014)

manofthem said:


> And HOLY CRAP!  You have returned!!!!
> 
> Great to see  you alive again!  We have missed you!!!!


Definitely still alive.  Swamped by school 24 hours a day, but alive, and kicking (and crunching, too).  My arsenal has undergone some re-arrangements (see sig)--if I can figure out a way to run another 5A of systems without blowing the breaker, there's still a 3770k and a pair of i3s at home sitting idle....

EDIT:


Norton said:


> We missed you around here! Welcome back!!!


Thanks


----------



## manofthem (Oct 19, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Definitely still alive.  Swamped by school 24 hours a day, but alive, and kicking (and crunching, too).  My arsenal has undergone some re-arrangements (see sig)--if I can figure out a way to run another 5A of systems without blowing the breaker, there's still a 3770k and a pair of i3s at home sitting idle....



Well it's nice to hear that you're well, that you've been busy lately, and that you've been able to rearrange your rigs.    Don't forget to drop by the Challenge's game giveaway (link in sig, if needed) for some game-action


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 19, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Definitely still alive.  Swamped by school 24 hours a day, but alive, and kicking (and crunching, too).  My arsenal has undergone some re-arrangements (see sig)--if I can figure out a way to run another 5A of systems without blowing the breaker, there's still a 3770k and a pair of i3s at home sitting idle....
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Thanks


change the breaker to a 20A


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Well it's nice to hear that you're well, that you've been busy lately, and that you've been able to rearrange your rigs.    Don't forget to drop by the Challenge's game giveaway (link in sig, if needed) for some game-action


Well, TBH, I don't have much time for games right now...sad life it is, but there we are.  And Civ/EU4/Nethack is enough to keep me busy 



OneMoar said:


> change the breaker to a 20A


Already a 20A and already blew it twice this fall.  After that I rearranged the i7-860 and 2500 into another room...perhaps could find space for another one there.


----------



## mjkmike (Oct 19, 2014)

Nice too see you Ion.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 19, 2014)

mjkmike said:


> Nice too see you Ion.



No kidding! Been a long time @ion!!

And look here, Mike is posting again. Now we have our awesome ole crew back; @ion, @twilyth , and @mjkmike !!!!!! SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET!!!


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 19, 2014)

@ion you could change the wiring to 220 and then run the power-supplys in 220 mode by flipping the switch on the back
that would fix your amperage issue
some of the better power supply's have a universal input mode from 110 to 235v but do check before plugging it in


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> @ion you could change the wiring to 220 and then run the power-supplys in 220 mode by flipping the switch on the back
> that would fix your amperage issue
> some of the better power supply's have a universal input mode from 110 to 235v but do check before plugging it in


Issue with that is I'm living in the University housing here at school.  I don't think they'd take kindly to that


----------



## xvi (Oct 19, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Already a 20A and already blew it twice this fall. After that I rearranged the i7-860 and 2500 into another room...perhaps could find space for another one there.


We had this issue at an old 50+ person LAN party a while back. Ended up running extension cords from the bathroom. Make sure you get some heavy gauge ones though.


----------



## twilyth (Oct 19, 2014)

Someone who was really dedicated would get a bunch of car batteries and an inverter and charge them up with a bicycle style generator.  Just sayin'


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2014)

twilyth said:


> Someone who was really dedicated would get a bunch of car batteries and an inverter and charge them up with a bicycle style generator.  Just sayin'


I'm waiting right here if you want to challenge my PPD


----------



## twilyth (Oct 19, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> I'm waiting right here if you want to challenge my PPD


No.  I've been scaling back actually.  I was just making a bad joke by trying to propose something that was obviously ridiculous.  No one here could possibly doubt your dedication, that's why I felt comfortable making the joke. Cheers.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2014)

twilyth said:


> No.  I've been scaling back actually.  I was just making a bad joke by trying to propose something that was obviously ridiculous.  No one here could possibly doubt your dedication, that's why I felt comfortable making the joke. Cheers.


Yeah, I knew it was a joke...but you never know, sometimes I just get ideas and decide to run with them... 
I hope the scaling back doesn't continue


----------



## twilyth (Oct 19, 2014)

I think so.  The 2 2600k machines I actually need.  And I'm down to just 2 dual socket servers, so I'm comfortable with that.


----------



## Norton (Oct 19, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Yeah, I knew it was a joke...but you never know, sometimes I just get ideas and decide to run with them...
> I hope the scaling back doesn't continue



@twilyth isn't the one that will be coming for you 

Watch for changes on the Pie early next month


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2014)

Norton said:


> @twilyth isn't the one that will be coming for you
> 
> Watch for changes on the Pie early next month


I look forward to it 
But with the FX8350 recently fixed, issues sorted out with the i7-920, and a X5670 in the mail, I like my odds


----------



## Norton (Oct 19, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> I look forward to it
> But with the FX8350 recently fixed, issues sorted out with the i7-920, and a X5670 in the mail, I like my odds



Never said it was me.... 

It could be me, maybe, possibly...


----------



## twilyth (Oct 19, 2014)

There is definitely a disturbance in the force (or whatever we're calling Newegg).  I can feel it.  It might just be that cold pizza coming back on me but . . . no, I think it's the force.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 19, 2014)

Norton said:


> Watch for changes on the Pie early next month


A new flavor?  Twelve slices instead of 10? à la mode?  Cool Whip?  Sprinkles?


----------



## Tallencor (Oct 20, 2014)

More like a new cruncher for Norton


----------



## Norton (Oct 20, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*October 19th, 2014*





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Challenge Day 4..... 
HALFWAY THERE- ACTIVATE LUDICROUS SPEED!!! 









Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 20, 2014)

I think ION should get his own separate pie ..


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> I think ION should get his own separate pie ..


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 20, 2014)

[Ion] said:


>


you keep eating all the pie you gonna end up fat


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> you keep eating all the pie you gonna end up fat


Well, Norton and t_ski at the very least can tell you where to find me if you want to raid my farm


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 20, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Well, Norton and t_ski at the very least can tell you where to find me if you want to raid my farm


do you have cows ?


----------



## manofthem (Oct 20, 2014)

I'm liking this pie   I know it won't last forever, but, "I'm out there and I'm loving every minute of it."



OneMoar said:


> do you have cows ?


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 20, 2014)

manofthem said:


> I'm liking this pie   I know it won't last forever, but, "I'm out there and I'm loving every minute of it."


so if a cow is caught in a tornado does that make it produced whipped cream


----------



## Tallencor (Oct 20, 2014)

11th Holy crap! Officially my highest ppd.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 20, 2014)

Is that lemon pie? I don't think I'd ever tasted sweet sweet lemon pie before... yummy 

Just kidding  congrats to all crunchers, you guys rock!!


----------



## HammerON (Oct 20, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Well, Norton and t_ski at the very least can tell you where to find me if you want to raid my farm


Glad to see you back around these parts


15th Warlock said:


> Is that lemon pie? I don't think I'd ever tasted sweet sweet lemon pie before... yummy
> 
> Just kidding  congrats to all crunchers, you guys rock!!


Congrats on the pie. Nicely done


----------



## xvi (Oct 20, 2014)

So, what's the least expensive way to get a cabinet? Also, why are rails so expensive?


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 20, 2014)

Ikea


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 20, 2014)

Chevalr1c said:


> Ikea


Goodwill, Restore Store?


----------



## twilyth (Oct 20, 2014)

I keep falling further and further down on the pie chart.  I haz a sad.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 20, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> there's still a 3770k and a pair of i3s at home sitting idle


Wouldn't the 3770K be better in PPD/watt than the i7-860?


[Ion] said:


> decide to run with them...


So you're thinking treadmill verses bicycle?


twilyth said:


> There aren't any AIOs for dual sockets though are there?


You could configure a H220-X with a second CPU water block?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Wouldn't the 3770K be better in PPD/watt than the i7-860?


Yeah, I'm sure that it would be more efficient.  However, as they say, a bird in the hand is worth two in the bush, and I have the i7-860 already here at school whereas the i7-3770k is at home and thus hard to get to.  Also I was having some issues with the 3770k--may need a mobo RMA, so the 860 is the easier setup.    It might not be quite so fast, but it's a Dell that I just set and forget, quietly running in the corner.


Now that I think about it, I might have another i7-920 at home too.  I should keep better track of my equipment 



thebluebumblebee said:


> So you're thinking treadmill verses bicycle?


No, I hate running


----------



## Norton (Oct 20, 2014)

twilyth said:


> I keep falling further and further down on the pie chart.  I haz a sad.



Try a fresh install of Linux on one of those rigs for a nice 30-40% boost in ppd 

My 2600k does great on Ubuntu (everything at stock too):
http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=host&proj=bwcg&hostid=2853709

All you really need to do is drop in a HDD with a good Linux install on it- will send you one of mine all set to go if interested


----------



## twilyth (Oct 20, 2014)

I thought linux only made a difference for FAAH.  Anyway, I need windows for the 2 machines I use all of the time.  The only ones I could install it on would be the servers.  If I ever get motivated enough I would consider installing on those but I suspect getting them running would involve more than just installing the OS and I'm definitely not up to that.


----------



## xvi (Oct 20, 2014)

Chevalr1c said:


> Ikea





thebluebumblebee said:


> Goodwill, Restore Store?



No, no.. a CABINET. To hold all the servers I'm pretending I can afford.


----------



## Nordic (Oct 20, 2014)

I once saw a picture of a bitcoin mining operation in one of those things. It had I think 4 total 420mm radiators cooling all his gpu's that were installed on racks. This would truly be the ultimate home heating/crunching system.

Edit: In hindsight I wish I saved some of those pictures. Some of those bitcoin guys had ingenious cooling solutions and or energy saving techniques. Several used the thousands of watts there gpu's put out to preheat there water as one method to save energy. One put a bunch of copper piping to aide to heat his bathroom floor from all his gpu's, as a way to partially cool not get cold feet.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 20, 2014)

xvi said:


> No, no.. a CABINET.


Serious answer, look for computer recycle locations.  But, in reality,they seem to get expensive (the cabinet is the cheap part).  A shelf like james888 or buck_nasty (NSF) have will work just fine.


----------



## Nordic (Oct 21, 2014)

Spoiler: Shelf












Cheap, lightweight, moddable, breakable, moveable, no tools needed, great airflow, oh, and could fit 2 motherboards per shelf if you did it right.


----------



## Norton (Oct 21, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*October 20th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Challenge Day 5....3 days to go!!!.. 
AFTERBURNERS ON!!! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2014)

Finally over 60k again


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 21, 2014)

Afterburner on indeed, awesome pic Bill, I love the blackbird 

That Haswell-E sure boosted my output, and it's running a 100% stock, just got Windows installed on it, downloaded the boinc client and it was off to the races!


----------



## Norton (Oct 22, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*October 21st, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Challenge Day 6....2 days (48hrs) to go!!!.. 
WE'RE BURNING IT UP!!! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Oct 22, 2014)

Great work Pie Eaters! 

As soon as this challenge is winding down, I need to stop new work from coming, shut down the 4790 and reinstall Windows, unless I can figure out a way to boot back into Windows. Ever since installing Mint, I can't boot back into Windows; I don't get power to my usb devices (mouse or kb) until after the boot loader page is gone, and that means I can't choose to load Windows... very strange. 

And this Saturday is a LAN and I need Windows and Steam.  Hopefully I can get it all done swiftly.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 22, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Great work Pie Eaters!
> 
> As soon as this challenge is winding down, I need to stop new work from coming, shut down the 4790 and reinstall Windows, unless I can figure out a way to boot back into Windows. Ever since installing Mint, I can't boot back into Windows; I don't get power to my usb devices (mouse or kb) until after the boot loader page is gone, and that means I can't choose to load Windows... very strange.
> 
> And this Saturday is a LAN and I need Windows and Steam.  Hopefully I can get it all done swiftly.



Use a PS2 keyboard? If you don't have one, they are pretty cheap at Walmart, Kmart, or somewhere like that.


----------



## Nordic (Oct 22, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Great work Pie Eaters!
> 
> As soon as this challenge is winding down, I need to stop new work from coming, shut down the 4790 and reinstall Windows, unless I can figure out a way to boot back into Windows. Ever since installing Mint, I can't boot back into Windows; I don't get power to my usb devices (mouse or kb) until after the boot loader page is gone, and that means I can't choose to load Windows... very strange.
> 
> And this Saturday is a LAN and I need Windows and Steam.  Hopefully I can get it all done swiftly.


Grub should pop up asking you which to boot up in. You could press f8 I believe to bring up an OS choice. That is unless you didn't install it as a dual boot which is the default option.


UGM has affected my ppd for sure.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 22, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Use a PS2 keyboard? If you don't have one, they are pretty cheap at Walmart, Kmart, or somewhere like that.



I don't have one, but that's a good idea  

Actually, I was just thinking about it and I may not have to do it (brain is working a little slow tonight, the beer ).  The LAN was supposed to be at a friend's house this time, but he's not able to host it, so it's back to my place, which means I can use my main rig and the 4790 can sit in the corner all alone.  But still, I need to figure out what's going on with it.



james888 said:


> Grub should pop up asking you which to boot up in. You could press f8 I believe to bring up an OS choice. That is unless you didn't install it as a dual boot which is the default option.
> 
> 
> UGM has affected my ppd for sure.



It's dual booting, and the grub would allow me to select OS as you say.  However, I can't get anything form keyboard, no power, so I can't select Windows, and it loads Mint automatically.


----------



## Nordic (Oct 22, 2014)

manofthem said:


> I don't have one, but that's a good idea
> 
> Actually, I was just thinking about it and I may not have to do it (brain is working a little slow tonight, the beer ).  The LAN was supposed to be at a friend's house this time, but he's not able to host it, so it's back to my place, which means I can use my main rig and the 4790 can sit in the corner all alone.  But still, I need to figure out what's going on with it.
> 
> ...


I don't understand why you can't use keyboard. You need your keyboard.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 22, 2014)

james888 said:


> I don't understand why you can't use keyboard. You need your keyboard.



Indeed so, it is needed and yet the keyboard and mouse remain dead until it starts to load the os, and I've tried 2 USB keyboards and 2 USB mice. Very peculiar, never saw it before. Maybe a mobo issue?  I'll spend some time paying with it after the challenge.


----------



## twilyth (Oct 22, 2014)

I've had that problem on occasion.  That's why I keep an old wired keyboard around.  Not that I can ever find it when I need it, but it's here someplace.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2014)

Awesome work guys, let's stay strong through the end of the competition and beyond


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 22, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Great work Pie Eaters!
> 
> As soon as this challenge is winding down, I need to stop new work from coming, shut down the 4790 and reinstall Windows, unless I can figure out a way to boot back into Windows. Ever since installing Mint, I can't boot back into Windows; I don't get power to my usb devices (mouse or kb) until after the boot loader page is gone, and that means I can't choose to load Windows... very strange.
> 
> And this Saturday is a LAN and I need Windows and Steam.  Hopefully I can get it all done swiftly.



Hey @manofthem  have you tried enabling IOMMU in the bios? I have one of my rigs that "lost" usb while booting Linux and found IOMMU is the fix for it.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 22, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Hey @manofthem  have you tried enabling IOMMU in the bios? I have one of my rigs that "lost" usb while booting Linux and found IOMMU is the fix for it.



I haven't been able to enter into the bios  on my windows install, there's an MSI option to boot right into bios without having to press anything, but I don't know if there's a similar option with Mint.


----------



## Norton (Oct 22, 2014)

Can you interrupt post/boot a few times to make it think there was a problem? Asus boards will do that saying "failed overclock" or similar language


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 22, 2014)

manofthem said:


> I haven't been able to enter into the bios  on my windows install, there's an MSI option to boot right into bios without having to press anything, but I don't know if there's a similar option with Mint.


I'm talking about initial boot before it loads oses. Pressing the del key as soon as it beeps the first time to enter system bios. Get there and toggle IOMMU to eneble then see if your usd works at the boot loader. Also you can unhook the os drive to eliminate that from holding you up.


----------



## Nordic (Oct 22, 2014)

Whole reason I would think you would want to reboot into windows is so you don't have to take the hour to reinstall windows and all your programs. I have it practiced where I can do all that in 30 minutes.  I even have a custom windows 7 rom with almost all the updates just to make it go quicker.

It still would be so much easier if you just kept your old windows.


----------



## twilyth (Oct 22, 2014)

An image backup can save you from a reinstall too.  It's tough finding free backup software though.  I use Macrium on this machine which I think is still free or at least has a free version that includes scheduling.  I use an old version of TrueImage on another machine but I've had problems restoring with that software.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 22, 2014)

Norton said:


> Can you interrupt post/boot a few times to make it think there was a problem? Asus boards will do that saying "failed overclock" or similar language



I didn't think of this, but this is a good idea, thanks 



ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I'm talking about initial boot before it loads oses. Pressing the del key as soon as it beeps the first time to enter system bios. Get there and toggle IOMMU to eneble then see if your usd works at the boot loader. Also you can unhook the os drive to eliminate that from holding you up.



To the first part, you are correct but I can't hit delete since the kb isn't responding. So it's a no go.

To the second part, that's a good idea that I never thought of. I will try this also. Thanks 



james888 said:


> Whole reason I would think you would want to reboot into windows is so you don't have to take the hour to reinstall windows and all your programs. I have it practiced where I can do all that in 30 minutes.  I even have a custom windows 7 rom with almost all the updates just to make it go quicker.
> 
> It still would be so much easier if you just kept your old windows.



Yes, I would prefer not reinstalling. Luckily, there's practically nothing on this pc in case I do need to reinstall; under Windows there's just os, updates, boinc, and steam , and I recently deleted all games while re-partioning before the Mint install. Under mint, there's just os, updates, boinc, video driver.



twilyth said:


> An image backup can save you from a reinstall too.  It's tough finding free backup software though.  I use Macrium on this machine which I think is still free or at least has a free version that includes scheduling.  I use an old version of TrueImage on another machine but I've had problems restoring with that software.



I did do a restore point before everything, so if I need to reinstall, hopefully I can restore from that 



So I will do more troubleshooting post-challenge. Thanks for all the help guys!


----------



## twilyth (Oct 22, 2014)

manofthem said:


> I did do a restore point before everything, so if I need to reinstall, hopefully I can restore from that


Restore points are fine but if you have to blow away the partition or it get corrupted/infected, a backup is a really nice thing to have.  

What I used to do when building a new rig was install the OS with all of the updates and drivers and do an image backup.  Then install all the essential software and do another image backup.  This way when I eventually screwed up and had to start over, it wasn't quite as painful.  Putting a couple image backups on an external drive can be a great safety net.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 22, 2014)

@manofthem , are we talking about the H97-G43 motherboard?  Do you have your mouse/keyboard plugged into the ports below the PS2 port?


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 22, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> @manofthem , are we talking about the H97-G43 motherboard?  Do you have your mouse/keyboard plugged into the ports below the PS2 port?



Ah, that is a good point Bumblebe! That in itself could cause the issue.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 22, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> @manofthem , are we talking about the H97-G43 motherboard?  Do you have your mouse/keyboard plugged into the ports below the PS2 port?



Yes sir, that board. And iirc, I had them next to the ps2 since building it a few months ago, and then the issue arose last week. Since then, I've tried different USB ports without any change.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 22, 2014)

I have had this exact problem with my newest linux rig. It loses the usb ports when then bios hands the system over to the os. During post its fine. If you don't have the keyboard during post the issue is not with the os but the board itself. To fix my problem I just enabled iommu in the bios and all was well. During post os isn't in play and has no bearing on functionality of usb ports.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 22, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I have had this exact problem with my newest linux rig. It loses the usb ports when then bios hands the system over to the os. *During post its fine. If you don't have the keyboard during post the issue is not with the os but the board itself. *To fix my problem I just enabled iommu in the bios and all was well. During post os isn't in play and has no bearing on functionality of usb ports.



I think that's the kicker. I just noticed it the night I installed the Linux, but that doesn't mean it hasn't existed before without me noticing; how long it's been like this, I don't know. Since USB devices are not recognized and powered during post, I'm thinking it's a bios/board issue, and I'll have to play with it from there. 


Thanks gents for all the assistance, suggestions, and info!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 22, 2014)

If you need a ps/2 keyboard manofthem let me know. I have 3 in a box that I am not using. Just pm me with where to send it.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 22, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> If you need a ps/2 keyboard manofthem let me know. I have 3 in a box that I am not using. Just pm me with where to send it.



Thank you for the offer.    If I can't get anything going soon, I just may take you up on it


----------



## Norton (Oct 23, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*October 22nd, 2014*





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Challenge Day 7....1 day to go!!!.. 
DON'T STOP NOW!!! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2014)

Congrats guys!  Let's finish up this competition strong and get ready for the November Challenge!


----------



## A novice (Oct 23, 2014)

Hi everyone it's been awhile since I called by, I had my last pie on the 11th of October I wont be having any more for sometime I have had to shut down 2 of my 3 computers, I can't afford the electricity any longer times are hard in the UK, but I will return


----------



## manofthem (Oct 23, 2014)

A novice said:


> Hi everyone it's been awhile since I called by, I had my last pie on the 11th of October I wont be having any more for sometime I have had to shut down 2 of my 3 computers, I can't afford the electricity any longer times are hard in the UK, but I will return



Very nice to hear from you!  Sorry to hear about you shutting down systems, but it certainly is understandable.  Doesn't mean you can't stop by and hang out with us though


----------



## twilyth (Oct 23, 2014)

A novice said:


> Hi everyone it's been awhile since I called by, I had my last pie on the 11th of October I wont be having any more for sometime I have had to shut down 2 of my 3 computers, I can't afford the electricity any longer times are hard in the UK, but I will return


That sucks dude, but I hear you about electricity costs.  A few years ago I was more concerned about not having enough circuits in the house to plug machines into.  Now I'm more concerned about keeping my monthly bill a bit less than a car lease payment.  I drive a 2008 Civic Si, but still, you get the idea.

I thought the UK was doing a little better lately, but I guess not everyone shares in economic gains equally.  At least things there aren't as bad as they are on the continent, at least from what I've read anyway - I could be completely off the mark though.

Best of luck to you and I hope things start looking up for you soon.  Cheers.


----------



## Norton (Oct 24, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*October 23rd, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Challenge is finished- TPU WINS!!!.. 
GREAT JOB TEAM!!! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## HammerON (Oct 24, 2014)

A novice said:


> Hi everyone it's been awhile since I called by, I had my last pie on the 11th of October I wont be having any more for sometime I have had to shut down 2 of my 3 computers, I can't afford the electricity any longer times are hard in the UK, but I will return





A novice said:


> Do you wants pie; if you want it you've got to fight for it.  Come and get your slice



Sorry to hear about the cost of electricity
I have had to downgrade several times due to my electric bill.


I do want to thank you for starting this thread back in 2009


----------



## twilyth (Oct 24, 2014)

It looks like Mad Shot has the number 2 slot locked up - congrats dude.  Third, fourth and fifth place seem like a constant battle for now but I get the feeling one or more of my competitors might be rolling in reinforcements.  Anyone feel like sharing?


----------



## Norton (Oct 24, 2014)

twilyth said:


> It looks like Mad Shot has the number 2 slot locked up - congrats dude.  Third, fourth and fifth place seem like a constant battle for now but I get the feeling one or more of my competitors might be rolling in reinforcements.  *Anyone feel like sharing?*






Spoiler: coming soon...


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 24, 2014)

Norton said:


> Spoiler: coming soon...


Is that *three* 8pin plugs on there????


----------



## Norton (Oct 24, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Is that *three* 8pin plugs on there????



Mine is a slightly different model and has 2x 8pins (cpu orientation is the same)


----------



## twilyth (Oct 24, 2014)

Norton said:


> Spoiler: coming soon...


Very nice Norton.  That could definitely move past the rest of us slackers if you're adding it to your existing farm.  What sort of chips will you be using - although if that's still classified info, we'll understand.


----------



## Norton (Oct 24, 2014)

twilyth said:


> Very nice Norton.  That could definitely move past the rest of us slackers if you're adding it to your existing farm.  What sort of chips will you be using - although if that's still classified info, we'll understand.



4x 12cores (forgot model # atm)

I'm hoping to have it all setup for the next challenge.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 24, 2014)

Norton said:


> 4x 12cores (forgot model # atm)
> 
> I'm hoping to have it all setup for the next challenge.


What gen?  Hopefully something more modern than the PhII-era ones in Kiev


----------



## Norton (Oct 24, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> What gen?  Hopefully something more modern than the PhII-era ones in Kiev



Same generation- I believe they are 6168's


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 24, 2014)

Norton said:


> Same generation- I believe they are 6168's


Yeah, mine are the 6128s, so 2GHz Magny-Cours vs your 1.9GHz Magny-Cours.  So it sounds like with the current batch of WUs yours should do in the range of 22-24k PPD


----------



## twilyth (Oct 24, 2014)

Mad Shot might have some competition.






Don't ask me why I picked this gif.  It just cracked me up.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 24, 2014)

Great work pie eaters!  

This is probably the last time I'll enjoy pie.  my bro's 4670k will be going offline shortly, likely by tomorrow, and my 4790 is going part time, which will give me a chance to mess with it a bit more.


Can't wait for next Challenge!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 24, 2014)

twilyth said:


> Mad Shot might have some competition.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I anticipated Norton's move and will counter appropriately. LOL



Spoiler


----------



## twilyth (Oct 24, 2014)

Nice MS.  A dual 1366 board.  Supermicro is the way to go.  Do you have the chips yet?  I'm guessing 2 hex cores for a total of 24 threads? There a several 5680's on ebay right now including a few engineering samples and those are around a hundred bucks right now - http://www.ebay.com/sch/Computer-Components-Parts-/175673/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=xeon+x5680

Price might go as high as $200 each but worth looking at - only one day to go in the auction - http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-...T-s-/161455988622?pt=CPUs&hash=item259786df8e


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 24, 2014)

twilyth said:


> Nice MS.  A dual 1366 board.  Supermicro is the way to go.  Do you have the chips yet?  I'm guessing 2 hex cores for a total of 24 threads? There a several 5680's on ebay right now including a few engineering samples and those are around a hundred bucks right now - http://www.ebay.com/sch/Computer-Components-Parts-/175673/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=xeon x5680
> 
> Price might go as high as $200 each but worth looking at - only one day to go in the auction - http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-...T-s-/161455988622?pt=CPUs&hash=item259786df8e


My board will only take up to 95w cpu's so 5675's are basically it. And it has 5650's in it now. I may try and work out a deal on a couple 5675's that someone has.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 25, 2014)

Pie seems to be running a bit slow tonight, so here we go 






Well done all 

And our Top 20 tonight!




MAD is solidly holding on to his #2 spot, Warlock is a continuing to impress, and the team as a whole has done an excellent job once more 

Rounding things out, #21-30 





Space pictures are always awesome, too 






Norton, I hope you don't mind I commandeered things tonight--pie seemed to be running a bit slow


----------



## Norton (Oct 25, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Norton, I hope you don't mind I commandeered things tonight--pie seemed to be running a bit slow



I guess I got the night off? 

 It's all good thanks Bud! 

*Great job Team!!! *


----------



## Norton (Oct 26, 2014)

FreeDC didn't do the final update so we'll defer posting the Pie until tomorrow am to give them a chance to catch up.

*EDIT- FreeDC has updated (Pie below)*

In the meantime we can watch the clock!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 26, 2014)

Norton said:


> *FreeDC didn't do the final update so we'll defer posting the Pie until tomorrow am to give them a chance to catch up.*
> 
> In the meantime we can watch the clock!


Final update is actually now up


----------



## Norton (Oct 26, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*October 25th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Reinforcements!!!.. 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Oct 27, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*October 26th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*How about some Hot Coffey!!!.. 


Spoiler:  Open Carefully!










Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## xvi (Oct 27, 2014)

Can't figure out whats up with my ppd. 
The first three rigs below are down, but I have a dual Xeon 5110, dual 53xx, dual Xeon(Nocana) 2.80GHz to try to make up for it.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 27, 2014)

xvi said:


> Can't figure out whats up with my ppd.
> The first three rigs below are down, but I have a dual Xeon 5110, dual 53xx, dual Xeon(Nocana) 2.80GHz to try to make up for it.



I pretty much gave up on trying to figure out ppd sometimes. Things just sometimes wouldn't make sense, reporting way lower than expected. 


As for me, the Linux rig is still off, never plugged back in from Saturday lol. Other rigs are up so hopefully tomorrow will be more than a 6k day


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 27, 2014)

manofthem said:


> I pretty much gave up on trying to figure out ppd sometimes. Things just sometimes wouldn't make sense, reporting way lower than expected.
> 
> 
> As for me, the Linux rig is still off, never plugged back in from Saturday lol. Other rigs are up so hopefully tomorrow will be more than a 6k day


Plug your damn system back in


----------



## xvi (Oct 27, 2014)

xvi said:


> Can't figure out whats up with my ppd.
> The first three rigs below are down, but I have a dual Xeon 5110, dual 53xx, dual Xeon(Nocana) 2.80GHz to try to make up for it.


The dual 5150 was down. I wouldn't expect to lose THAT much though.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 28, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Plug your damn system back in



I finally did tonight, got it back up and running.  The worse part is having the ethernet cable across the floor, but I hope to fix that by stealing my bro's wifi adapter; I just need to make sure it's compatible with Linux first.  It'll be part time for now anyway, as the H80i is too loud for me most of the time.  I really do appreciate silent rigs 




xvi said:


> The dual 5150 was down. I wouldn't expect to lose THAT much though.



I see a _was _so I assume it's rectified, as proven by the pic in the team thread?  Good work


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 28, 2014)

manofthem said:


> I finally did tonight, got it back up and running.  The worse part is having the ethernet cable across the floor, but I hope to fix that by stealing my bro's wifi adapter; I just need to make sure it's compatible with Linux first.  It'll be part time for now anyway, as the H80i is too loud for me most of the time.  I really do appreciate silent rigs


Too loud 
If you want too loud, come here, where I currently have 12 systems crunching within six feet 
Seriously though, if you want a quieter fan, I'll mail you one


----------



## manofthem (Oct 28, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Too loud
> If you want too loud, come here, where I currently have 12 systems crunching within six feet
> Seriously though, if you want a quieter fan, I'll mail you one



lol, I can imagine 12 systems can be loud!  Thanks for the offer, but I have some resistors that @Norton sent me a while ago.  I used most on my main rig to bring down all the fans, but I have 2 left over.  Recently I tried them on the H80i by plugging them directly into the mobo, but I realized that that was a HORRIBLE idea, as the fans wouldn't spin at all and temps shot up to 100*C.  

I'll be trying the resistors again in a different manner next time, as soon as I get some time to finally mess with that rig; I still have the other issue (booting w/o kb power) to contend with.


----------



## twilyth (Oct 28, 2014)

I had that problem with the SR2 board.  I had to get small server hs/fans and they were constantly spinning up and down during the cancer gpu project.  It drove me batty.  Even when I moved it into a spare bedroom I could still hear it in my room - one of the downsides of using a benching setup unfortunately.  I've looked around recently though and it seems like there are more options for hs/fans now.  The problem with most aftermarket ones at the time was that they needed to be mounted with a back plate and you can't really do that with the sockets on that board.  You need a fan that has the right size screws to go into the existing bracket.  Fortunately, there seem to be a few around now.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 28, 2014)

manofthem said:


> lol, I can imagine 12 systems can be loud!  Thanks for the offer, but I have some resistors that @Norton sent me a while ago.  I used most on my main rig to bring down all the fans, but I have 2 left over.  Recently I tried them on the H80i by plugging them directly into the mobo, but I realized that that was a HORRIBLE idea, as the fans wouldn't spin at all and temps shot up to 100*C.
> 
> I'll be trying the resistors again in a different manner next time, as soon as I get some time to finally mess with that rig; I still have the other issue (booting w/o kb power) to contend with.


Alright, as long as you have a solution


----------



## manofthem (Oct 28, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Alright, as long as you have a solution



I _think _I do lol.  If I don't, I may end up PMing you about those fans.  Thanks


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 28, 2014)

manofthem said:


> I _think _I do lol.  If I don't, I may end up PMing you about those fans.  Thanks


Sure thing--I'll happily pull a (relatively quiet) 120mm off of my FX8350 if you want it (I don't think I have any matched-pairs that aren't in use).  I have a 38mm-thick fan from a Sun workstation sitting in reserve--and damn does it move a _lot_ of air.  Already have one in the 3930k and damn if it isn't loud though


----------



## Norton (Oct 28, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*October 27th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Monday.... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 28, 2014)

Close competition for spots 2 through 4 tonight!  Exciting stuff to see! 

Someone needs to come take more of my pie


----------



## twilyth (Oct 28, 2014)

I get the feeling that I'm heading for raspberry pie land soon.  I can feel the rumble of a couple of big rigs getting ready to turn poor defenseless little old me into just another smear on the pavement.  It's a cruncher eat cruncher world out there.

But it's ok.  Raspberry is the best pie.  It's not the biggest but it's the closest when you look at the chart.  And since I'm lazy, I don't want to have to reach too far for my slice.  Besides, smaller portions are better for my diet anyway.  Too much fructose will kill you faster than Ebola.
. 
.
. 
I don't suppose anyone is actually buying this bullshit . . . . ?


----------



## manofthem (Oct 28, 2014)

twilyth said:


> I get the feeling that I'm heading for raspberry pie land soon.  I can feel the rumble of a couple of big rigs getting ready to turn poor defenseless little old me into just another smear on the pavement.  It's a cruncher eat cruncher world out there.
> 
> But it's ok.  Raspberry is the best pie.  It's not the biggest but it's the closest when you look at the chart.  And since I'm lazy, I don't want to have to reach too far for my slice.  Besides, smaller portions are better for my diet anyway.  Too much fructose will kill you faster than Ebola.
> .
> ...



I bought and I don't even want to return it


----------



## Norton (Oct 28, 2014)

twilyth said:


> .
> *I don't suppose anyone is actually buying this bullshit . .* . . ?



Can't afford to buy any of that 

I really shouldn't have Pie since I need to watch my sugar and carbs intake


----------



## xvi (Oct 28, 2014)

manofthem said:


> I see a _was _so I assume it's rectified, as proven by the pic in the team thread?  Good work


Well, the dual 5150 is running Vmware ESXi. Someone power cycled the thing and the VMs weren't set to autoboot. Just had to log in and click a button. The Xeon rig I posted over on the team page is just the cherry to go on top of the pie slice I'm hoping for.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 28, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Close competition for spots 2 through 4 tonight!  Exciting stuff to see!
> 
> Someone needs to come take more of my pie


----------



## twilyth (Oct 28, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


>


This could be interesting.  IIRC Ion said that he was running out of electrical capacity.  But that could be resolved by increasing points per watt with new equipment.  That could get expensive but it's an option.  On the other hand, Mad Shot seems to have a direct pipeline to fab where they make the 8350's.  Both are resourceful and determined.  So . . . as Maximus says in The Gladiator . . .


----------



## Tallencor (Oct 28, 2014)

You guys are all getting out of hand. Everyone just calm down! Russel put the sword back where you got it


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 28, 2014)

twilyth said:


> This could be interesting.  IIRC Ion said that he was running out of electrical capacity.  But that could be resolved by increasing points per watt with new equipment.  That could get expensive but it's an option.  On the other hand, Mad Shot seems to have a direct pipeline to fab where they make the 8350's.  Both are resourceful and determined.  So . . . as Maximus says in The Gladiator . . .


I do have 2 more rigs in the works and a possible 3rd and an upgrade to an existing rig. Total of another 48 threads added to my fleet when all said and done.


----------



## Norton (Oct 28, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I do have 2 more rigs in the works and a possible 3rd and an upgrade to an existing rig. Total of another 48 threads added to my fleet when all said and done.



I have 48 cores coming in too with another 2 cores/4 threads in reserve that can be brought in pretty quickly... *100 threads* seems like a nice round number!


----------



## twilyth (Oct 28, 2014)

Very impressive guys!


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 28, 2014)

You guys...I wonder if Seti Germany will stand a chance in the upcoming challenge.  They do have some reserve as I remember. If the weather permits I will unleash 46 threads minus some for folding.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 28, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


>


I look forward to it 


twilyth said:


> This could be interesting.  IIRC Ion said that he was running out of electrical capacity.  But that could be resolved by increasing points per watt with new equipment.  That could get expensive but it's an option.  On the other hand, Mad Shot seems to have a direct pipeline to fab where they make the 8350's.  Both are resourceful and determined.  So . . . as Maximus says in The Gladiator . . .


So I have a 20A breaker for my room here at school, and I'm pretty sure that I'm within 10% of that.  I don't want to go any higher b/c I like being able to fire up a game and not throw the breaker in the process. 
Currently there are four systems sitting out in the main room that I share with my roommate (an i5-2400 and i7-860 at the end of the couch, a 4700k hooked up to the TV, and the i5-520M on top of the fridge).  There's at least one, and possibly two, 20A breakers for that room.  So, basically I just need to sweet-talk him into letting me set up more systems there.  I'd also need a WiFi adapter for each of the, regrettably.  Or possibly I could turn the WRT54G I have into a WiFi bridge to eliminate that need.



ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I do have 2 more rigs in the works and a possible 3rd and an upgrade to an existing rig. Total of another 48 threads added to my fleet when all said and done.


Very nice!  I need to pick up my 3770k and another i-920 from home and that's 16 more.  Nothing _new_ planned, but if I see something at a price too good to pass on, well,....


----------



## Norton (Oct 29, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*October 28th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Prepare for Warp on 11/16!!!.. 








Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## xvi (Oct 29, 2014)

Norton said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				The credits said:
			
		

> Render Engine: AMD Phenom X4 3.6GHz
> Rendering Time: 400 hours


400 hours? *looks at WCG badges* That's cute.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 29, 2014)

My numbers have been up an down lately. A couple of days I forgot to start bionic again on my work PC. Also have another machine in the works but will need to pickup a motherboard first.


----------



## Tallencor (Oct 29, 2014)

brandonwh64 said:


> My numbers have been up an down lately. A couple of days I forgot to start bionic again on my work PC. Also have another machine in the works but will need to pickup a motherboard first.


I hear ya. My work pc is my second place ppd and I forgot to run it before the weekend.
Thinking of calling my local shop guy and asking if I can get a couple of decent crunchers from him from returned rigs or bits and pieces laying around to replace my two lowest ppd's. should be able to come up with something decent to install Mint on.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 29, 2014)

Norton I think you need some new background pictures to use in your pie charts.  I can offer up a few if you'd like


----------



## twilyth (Oct 29, 2014)

It seems like a lot of work to use a background.  I'm guessing there's an easy way to do it though.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 29, 2014)

twilyth said:


> It seems like a lot of work to use a background.  I'm guessing there's an easy way to do it though.


Well, he's already doing it, so just changing the .jpg to another one should be pretty easy


----------



## Norton (Oct 29, 2014)

twilyth said:


> It seems like a lot of work to use a background.  I'm guessing there's an easy way to do it though.



As Ion said, it's pretty easy.... i.e. no harder than changing your desktop background 

[Ion]- feel free to send me a few backgrounds if you want to.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 29, 2014)

Norton said:


> As Ion said, it's pretty easy.... i.e. no harder than changing your desktop background
> 
> [Ion]- feel free to send me a few backgrounds if you want to.


I'll throw some your way tonight--class now and then work after that.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Oct 29, 2014)

Norton said:


> *Time for Pie.....!*
> *October 28th, 2014*
> 
> 
> ...


I´m getting closer to "*Or almost there?" .*


----------



## Norton (Oct 29, 2014)

ST.o.CH said:


> I´m getting closer to "*Or almost there?" .*


----------



## Norton (Oct 30, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*October 29th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Halloween Approaches!!!.. 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Tallencor (Oct 30, 2014)

Looks like squeaky Matt got me this time. 13th is awesome though awwww yeahhh!
As an update my local guy said most of the random bits he gets for recycle are garbage at best. May need to hit buy sell and trade.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Oct 30, 2014)

Norton said:


> *Time for Pie.....!*
> *October 29th, 2014*
> 
> 
> ...


Finally reached 23th place .

 to crunchers.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 30, 2014)

Tallencor said:


> Looks like squeaky Matt got me this time. 13th is awesome though awwww yeahhh!
> As an update my local guy said most of the random bits he gets for recycle are garbage at best. May need to hit buy sell and trade.



I slithered right past you like a slippery snake






Good work bud, you will probably overtake me tonight. 


And nice placement @ST.o.CH


----------



## Norton (Oct 31, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*October 30th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Halloween Approaches!!!.. 
Apparently someone was tired of orange pumpkins 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 31, 2014)

Definitely some weird stuff going on with Free-DC tonight---I definitely did not get 150k...


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 31, 2014)

They never cleared last nights totals


----------



## Norton (Oct 31, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Definitely some weird stuff going on with Free-DC tonight---I definitely did not get 150k...



Math didn't seem to work out by subracting yesterdays #'s out so I just went with whatever FreeDC reported


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 31, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Definitely some weird stuff going on with Free-DC tonight---I definitely did not get 150k...


My i5-3450 got 8K.


----------



## Tallencor (Oct 31, 2014)

Kinda freaked me out to be honest. Oh well there's always next time lol.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 31, 2014)

Norton said:


> *Apparently someone was tired of orange pumpkins
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's like my daughter.  She's almost 17, but she doesn't like to carve pumpkins and ends up painting hers almost every year.  Me on the other hand...


----------



## HammerON (Oct 31, 2014)

t_ski said:


> That's like my daughter.  She's almost 17, but she doesn't like to carve pumpkins and ends up painting hers almost every year.  Me on the other hand...


Yours is a lot more creative than mine


----------



## ST.o.CH (Oct 31, 2014)

Norton said:


> *Time for Pie.....!*
> *October 30th, 2014*
> 
> 
> ...


Darth Vader is about to explode.

Looks like he's going to stay with his head buried so the sabre touch helmet.

Someone to help and remove the helmet to make another Darth Vader later.


----------



## Norton (Nov 1, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*October 31st, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Happy Halloween!!!..  




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 1, 2014)

That seems far more in line with what we should see 
Good job all!!


----------



## Norton (Nov 2, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*November 1st, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Cruncher Pron!!!..  




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## t_ski (Nov 2, 2014)

8-core?


----------



## Norton (Nov 2, 2014)

t_ski said:


> 8-core?



Haswell-e
http://wccftech.com/intel-haswell-e...20k-prices-unveiled-asus-x99-deluxe-pictured/


----------



## t_ski (Nov 2, 2014)

I figured it was, but I wanted to confirm that it was an eight-core and not something else.  I was able to verify that it was from the link you gave.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 3, 2014)

Pie time!!!





Good competition once more guys--impressive work all around!         

The Top Twenty tonight! 





And 21-30!





Cool picture of the sun through the forest


----------



## Norton (Nov 3, 2014)

Great job Team!!! 
Thanks for posting the Pie for me! 

Just got back a little while ago and heading to get some sleep now.....


----------



## Norton (Nov 4, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*November 3rd, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Minions are coming!!!.. 








Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2014)

85k 
Really doesn't feel like I'm running that much, but....well, not gonna argue with it...


----------



## manofthem (Nov 4, 2014)

Thanks @Norton for sharing the Minions!  I had no idea there was anything coming out, and now I can share that with my daughter 

Great work pie eaters!


----------



## m&m's (Nov 4, 2014)

That's the pie I want!


----------



## agent00skid (Nov 4, 2014)

Holding on surprisingly well to the 5k, considering I downclocked my A10-7850K to 3,7. The Athlon picked up the slack it seems.


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*November 4th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*For our Jeep fans.. 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 5, 2014)

The Kreij group account sure is doing well


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 5, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> The Kreij group account sure is doing well


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 5, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


>


A group effort to steal my pie???


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 5, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> A group effort to steal my pie???


I think if it were a back room conspiracy I would join in but now that your on to them I'm outta here. 30,000 more ppd shouldn't be to hard


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


>


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 5, 2014)

Winter time is coming.. I'm warming up some rigs for pie...


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 5, 2014)

Mindweaver said:


> Winter time is coming.. I'm warming up some rigs for pie...


And I'm right behind you. You have no idea how painful it was to turn on the central heat in lieu of the servers. Putting an end to that tomorrow!


----------



## twilyth (Nov 5, 2014)

Mindweaver said:


> Winter time is coming.. I'm warming up some rigs for pie...


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 5, 2014)

Winter is close to being here for me. My computer room is nice and chilly with 9 rigs in there. Next up another rig or 2 for heat for my feet.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 5, 2014)

Tallencor said:


> I think if it were a back room conspiracy I would join in but now that your on to them I'm outta here. 30,000 more ppd shouldn't be to hard





Norton said:


>


Intolerable!  This shall not stand!
The dual-Nehalem setup should add close to 10k PPD, so there's that.  And Warsaw is finally up to speed for a consistent 3.8k.  But is that going to be enough?  Who knows....


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 5, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Intolerable!  This shall not stand!
> The dual-Nehalem setup should add close to 10k PPD, so there's that.  And Warsaw is finally up to speed for a consistent 3.8k.  But is that going to be enough?  Who knows....


Actually if I where you I would start sweating. LOL


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 5, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Actually if I where you I would start sweating. LOL


Hey, it it means more science getting done I'm all for it 

And a ~86.5m points buffer will keep me safe for the foreseeable future 

And sweating may very well be in the plan--here in Raleigh it's not cooling off nearly as fast as expected


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 5, 2014)

Actually taking cherry was an after though of all this. We decided to give the Kreij account a big boost as it started to slowly fall in ppd.


86.5m total points buffer would almost be impossible to overcome. But if the gpu units roll out again hmmmm.



Also more science getting done = better for mankind.


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 5, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Hey, it it means more science getting done I'm all for it
> 
> And a ~86.5m points buffer will keep me safe for the foreseeable future
> 
> And sweating may very well be in the plan--here in Raleigh it's not cooling off nearly as fast as expected





ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Actually taking cherry was an after though of all this. We decided to give the Kreij account a big boost as it started to slowly fall in ppd.
> 
> 
> 86.5m total points buffer would almost be impossible to overcome. But if the gpu units roll out again hmmmm.
> ...


We all know that everyone here gets along for the most part. But can't friendly banter last more then two posts? It sure lightens up the afternoons.
Well guess I'll head over to the Kreij thread and donate Mintcruncher1. Let me know if things heat up over here (I haven't opened my Doritos yet.)


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2014)

Tallencor said:


> We all know that everyone here gets along for the most part. But can't friendly banter last more then two posts? It sure lightens up the afternoons.
> Well guess I'll head over to the Kreij thread and donate Mintcruncher1. Let me know if things heat up over here (I haven't opened my Doritos yet.)



[friendly]banter[/friendly]  

That's all I got.... in the middle of writing a 50k/yr proposal for a meeting I have with a potential future customer so my time is limited atm 

* now I have to go get some Dorito's


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 5, 2014)

Hmm Cherry pie is going to go nice while sitting in front of the fire LOL .


----------



## t_ski (Nov 5, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Hmm Cherry pie is going to go nice while sitting in front of the fire LOL .


Reminds me of this:


----------



## manofthem (Nov 5, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


>





Norton said:


>


----------



## twilyth (Nov 5, 2014)

manofthem said:


>


Oh my - they're multiplying!!!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 6, 2014)

I think someone is trying to "triforce" LOL.


----------



## Norton (Nov 6, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*November 5th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Cherry Pie Challenge...... ENGAGE!!! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 6, 2014)

The Kreij account is doing damn well 
The competition here is exciting--time for USPS to figure out what the hell they're doing and get my CPUs here.  If I'm lucky, the board & CPUs will be here tomorrow


----------



## manofthem (Nov 6, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> The Kreij account is doing damn well
> The competition here is exciting--time for USPS to figure out what the hell they're doing and get my CPUs here.  If I'm lucky, the board & CPUs will be here tomorrow



We of the "triforce" paid off the USPS to misplace your package til right before the Challenge 

Great work pie eaters!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 6, 2014)

manofthem said:


> We of the "triforce" paid off the USPS to misplace your package til right before the Challenge
> 
> Great work pie eaters!


Don't even joke about that 
But it's now _finally_ in Raleigh, so it _ought_ to be here tomorrow.


----------



## Norton (Nov 6, 2014)

manofthem said:


> We of the "triforce" paid off the USPS to misplace your package til right before the Challenge
> 
> Great work pie eaters!



USPS will do that for free!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 6, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Don't even joke about that
> But it's now _finally_ in Raleigh, so it _ought_ to be here tomorrow.



You think it's in Raleigh but I stole the barcode reader 

JK, you'll be even more glorious once you've received your goodies 



Norton said:


> USPS will do that for free!



Indeed so, they are good at being terrible, and they constantly stay employed   Gotta figure that out... Oh yeah, Gov't funded


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 6, 2014)

manofthem said:


> You think it's in Raleigh but I stole the barcode reader
> 
> JK, you'll be even more glorious once you've received your goodies
> 
> ...


What I'm most surprised about is how inconsistent their timing is.

_However_, they're incredibly cheap, and at least they don't use our packages to practice for the World Cup like UPS does


----------



## manofthem (Nov 6, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> What I'm most surprised about is how inconsistent their timing is.
> 
> _However_, they're incredibly cheap, and at least they don't use our packages to practice for the World Cup like UPS does



They're cheap... usually...  I give you that.  But as you say, they're incredibly inconsistent, and they lose packages all the time, sometimes for weeks! 

But, this comment about UPS has got itching to go to youtube to find this UPS-package-world-cup thing


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm 27th!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 6, 2014)

Mindweaver said:


> I'm 27th!



I'm 23.  We're neighbors


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 6, 2014)

Mindweaver said:


> I'm 27th!


I look forward to seeing you punch your way up through the ranks


----------



## t_ski (Nov 6, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> What I'm most surprised about is how inconsistent their timing is.
> 
> _However_, they're incredibly cheap, and at least they don't use our packages to practice for the World Cup like UPS does


UPS = Universal Package Smashers


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 6, 2014)

Thats alright ion , I have a little something to counter that package lol


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 6, 2014)

I've got an Opteron dual processor server I hope to have online today and a 2500k.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 7, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Thats alright ion , I have a little something to counter that package lol


Bring it on! 
Bucharest is now up and crunching, should be up to full PPD by next week, and I've found a way to get myself _at least_ ten amps more, so power is effectively no longer an issue.
I can get basically unlimited Pentium D systems for ~$12 each....to do so or not 
I think not; just to inefficient.  But if I can fetch my spare HW from home and some how hit that 100k PPD barrier it would be rather amazing


----------



## Norton (Nov 7, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*November 6th, 2014*





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Almost got a taste.... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 7, 2014)

The race is on! 
But today was an unusually (and inexplicably) poor day for me--here's to hoping that PPD swings make tomorrow go a bit better (and it _should_) 
Well, found a partial explanation, actually: the 2720QM lost it's internet connection early yesterday, so had a bunch of work backed up in BOINC unsubmitted.  It's fixed now.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 7, 2014)

Hey Kai,

We gon' find you


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 7, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Hey Kai,
> 
> We gon' find you


You're welcome to come up here, just don't touch my computers 

Anyone who interferes with my science will no longer be welcome


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 7, 2014)

Hmm I too feel a great disturbance in the force. The kreij account was a little over 6k light today for some reason. Also I made a call and authorized  reinforcements.  Lol


----------



## xvi (Nov 7, 2014)

t_ski said:


> UPS = Universal Package Smashers


----------



## Norton (Nov 8, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*November 7th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*The Pie Challlenge was so close....
That it's hard to tell where the Cherry pie ends and the Lime begins  




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 8, 2014)

Yeah I'm not sure that I'll be able to maintain that margin tomorrow.  But we'll see!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 8, 2014)

This is for the combined force and Ion


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 8, 2014)

manofthem said:


> This is for the combined force and Ion


Ion vs the combined forces of Team TPU


----------



## manofthem (Nov 8, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Ion *vs* the combined forces of Team TPU



Oh no, this is not a versus, that has an ugly ring to it.


----------



## Norton (Nov 8, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Oh no, this is not a versus, that has an ugly ring to it.



Right! It's just TPU vs TPU...... for science!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 8, 2014)

Norton said:


> Right! It's just TPU vs TPU...... for science!


Ahhh, nothing quite like a civil war!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 8, 2014)

Just realized I was #30, barely hanging on here. I'm going to need to pick it up a little because I don't want to drop too low


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 8, 2014)

3rd and 4th was a very tight race also great work to the whole team.


----------



## Norton (Nov 9, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*November 8th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Cruncher pron!!!.... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 9, 2014)

Seriously though, great job all!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 9, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Seriously though, great job all!


LMAO. Good one!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 9, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Seriously though, great job all!


Hmm I still have 2 rigs left and another in the build process. What to do what to do?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 9, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Hmm I still have 2 rigs left and another in the build process. What to do what to do?


Fire them up, because otherwise you're clearly hopelessly outmatched 

Don't make me fetch Peenemünde and Saarbrücken from home--neither are particularly efficient, but that's another 16t between then.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 9, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Fire them up, because otherwise you're clearly hopelessly outmatched
> 
> Don't make me fetch Peenemünde and Saarbrücken from home--neither are particularly efficient, but that's another 16t between then.


Hmm i think we got you covered LOL


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 9, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Hmm i think we got you covered LOL


Ahh, but with free electricity and cooler weather, the possibilities are endless  

But I really should fetch those--another i7-920 and a dual-E5420 system


----------



## Norton (Nov 10, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*November 9th, 2014*





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Cool day so here's something HOT!.... 


Spoiler:  Wow!










Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 10, 2014)

Well done guys! 
But the competition for cherry pie was fun....


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 10, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Well done guys!
> But the competition for cherry pie was fun....


It's not over LOL


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 10, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> It's not over LOL


True. You never know what hardware might show up under Kreij .



Norton said:


> [/spoiler]
> *Cool day so here's something HOT!....
> 
> 
> ...


 I can't see the lower portion of the pic. Something must be wrong with my browser. Damn you Firefox!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 10, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> True. You never know what hardware might show up under Kreij .
> 
> I can't see the lower portion of the pic. Something must be wrong with my browser. Damn you Firefox!!!


I look forward to it 
And you never know what might show up here in Raleigh


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 10, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> I look forward to it
> *And you never know what might show up here in Raleigh*


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 10, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> I look forward to it
> And you never know what might show up here in Raleigh


You also never know whats in reserve that hasn't been switched over or fired up yet.


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 10, 2014)

Things are starting to heat up. It's like that feeling you get when you know a bar brawl is about to happen and you don't know whether to stay and take your chances or Gtf outta there. For the record I always stayed.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 10, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


>


If you switch the two 4Ps over them I'm doomed--no way the 6128s can OC enough to match that 



ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> You also never know whats in reserve that hasn't been switched over or fired up yet.



Ah yes, but I can say the same thing


----------



## Norton (Nov 11, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*November 10th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Cherry Pie will be Assimilated.... 
Resistance is Futile!!! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 11, 2014)

I have another 8 cores that ought to be coming online in about 18 hours--we'll see about that


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 11, 2014)

*LOL*


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 11, 2014)

OH HELL, I didn't know this was going on. Let me get the 2nd 3930k running under Kreij's name then.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 11, 2014)

hmm First update looks promising.








100 and something k here we come. Shooting for 150k.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 11, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> hmm First update looks promising.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If so, Kreij should be stonin' tonight too


----------



## xvi (Nov 11, 2014)

Look at all this pie everywhere! *I NEED MORE POWER, MR. SCOTT!*


Spoiler


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 11, 2014)

So, the Dual Opteron, and the i5 are just setting here.. I need to install the OS's and they will be up.  I've not forgot.. I've just ran out of time.. But soon.. lol

*EDIT: Just figured out why my x6 i7 970 isn't giving good numbers.. The new client set my CPU time to 60%.. Just updated my Q6600 to 100% as well. *


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 11, 2014)

Mindweaver said:


> So, the Dual Opteron, and the i5 are just setting here.. I need to install the OS's and they will be up.  I've not forgot.. I've just ran out of time.. But soon.. lol
> 
> *EDIT: Just figured out why my x6 i7 970 isn't giving good numbers.. The new client set my CPU time to 60%.. Just updated my Q6600 to 100% as well. *


Yeah, that would do it!
What sort of Optys are you running?

Cool to see you still running a Q6600--I have so many fond memories of that chip


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 11, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Yeah, that would do it!
> What sort of Optys are you running?
> 
> Cool to see you still running a Q6600--I have so many fond memories of that chip



My Opty isn't anything special. It's just an old HP Server with 2x dual Core opty's, but it's good for around 3-4k a day. The Q6600 I'll be taking offline soon. It's been sitting awhile and I'm just trying to knock the dust off of it.


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 12, 2014)

Probably no reason to post pie results tonight. I would have to think everyone already knows who got cherry. Lol.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 12, 2014)

Tallencor said:


> Probably no reason to post pie results tonight. I would have to think everyone already knows who got cherry. Lol.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 12, 2014)

[Ion] said:


>


----------



## Norton (Nov 12, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*November 11th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Kreij Thanks You for the Cherry Pie!!!.... 
and We Drink Your Milkshake!!! 








Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 12, 2014)

Good work guys.  I've been well and thoroughly dethroned


----------



## twilyth (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## ST.o.CH (Nov 12, 2014)

Norton said:


> *Time for Pie.....!*
> *November 11th, 2014*
> 
> 
> ...





[Ion] said:


> Good work guys.  I've been well and thoroughly dethroned



It´s really awesome seeing TPU_Remembers_Kreij in first place... Ah it´s We are Kreij.

Thanks to the team .


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## Norton (Nov 13, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*November 12th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Polar Vortex- A Great Time to Crunch!!!.... 
Thanks to @twilyth for posting about it.




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 13, 2014)

One of you should change the Kreij account to 'International' instead of the United States 
Or you could come join me in Austria--the weather is nice this time of year 

A very excellent job done by all of you!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 13, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> One of you should change the Kreij account to 'International' instead of the United States
> Or you could come join me in *Austria*--the weather is nice this time of year
> 
> A very excellent job done by all of you!



Austria? Haha, well then...


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 13, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Austria? Haha, well then...


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 13, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Austria? Haha, well then...



Have you seen Dumb and Dumber Ion? Funny as hell Manofthem. Had to be there moment I think.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 13, 2014)

[Ion] said:


>



Oh boy, movie education time


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 13, 2014)

Tallencor said:


> Have you seen Dumb and Dumber Ion? Funny as hell Manofthem. Had to be there moment I think.


Regrettably I don't have much time for TV or movies.  So, no, I haven't.
Only TV show I've watched recently is MacGyver


----------



## ST.o.CH (Nov 13, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Austria? Haha, well then...


+1

Don´t bored with Austria or USA, TPU_remembers_Kreij is in the best place,
The Techpowerup World Community Grid Team .


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 13, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Oh boy, movie education time


Yeay! I love Movie night!


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 13, 2014)

17th! top 10 here I come!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 13, 2014)

Mindweaver said:


> 17th! top 10 here I come!



If all you got is your system specs, I have a i7 860 and a i7 3930k (Grand Prize Cruncher Rig) saying you'll be right behind me (and if you got more, don't make me pull the 3930k I have crunching for Kreij for a few days ).


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 13, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> *If all you got is your system specs,* I have a i7 860 and a i7 3930k (Grand Prize Cruncher Rig) saying you'll be right behind me (and if you got more, don't make me pull the 3930k I have crunching for Kreij for a few days ).



Don't forget my Duron 700 @800mhz!  Now just ponder that thought for a minute... Factory it's a 700mhz processor, but I've overclocked it to 800mhz on air!


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 13, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> If all you got is your system specs, I have a i7 860 and a i7 3930k (Grand Prize Cruncher Rig) saying you'll be right behind me (and if you got more, don't make me pull the 3930k I have crunching for Kreij for a few days ).


Good place to lurk  http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=583869


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 13, 2014)

Looks like Kreij could be on track for 120k today!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 13, 2014)

Mindweaver said:


> Don't forget my Duron 700 @800mhz!  Now just ponder that thought for a minute... Factory it's a 700mhz processor, but I've overclocked it to 800mhz on air!


----------



## xvi (Nov 13, 2014)

As far as I can tell, my dual E5450 3GHz and my dual E5430 2.66GHz are tied for points. That's odd. The E5430 is ~11% slower _and_ installed under VMWare, but the E5450 is running two WUs per thread.


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 13, 2014)

Forget top 10! you guys are making it hard to get into the top 20. It wouldn't kill you to wait for the rest to catch up would it.


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 13, 2014)

Just added an i5 2500k.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 13, 2014)

Mindweaver said:


> Just added an i5 2500k.


Ooh, another nice 4k easy 
OCed as well?


----------



## twilyth (Nov 13, 2014)

Watch out everybody.  I'm about to transfer over to my new LG phone with a 4 core snapdragon processor - It's the shizznit yo.  I figure it should add maybe 150-200ppd to my total.  So . . . take that!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 13, 2014)

twilyth said:


> Watch out everybody.  I'm about to transfer over to my new LG phone with a 4 core snapdragon processor - It's the shizznit yo.  I figure it should add maybe 150-200ppd to my total.  So . . . take that!!!


Well, that's half what my Atom does, and at far less power


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 14, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Ooh, another nice 4k easy
> OCed as well?


it's @4.5ghz


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 14, 2014)

Mindweaver said:


> it's @4.5ghz


lol well then that ought to blast my estimate right out of the water!  The 2400s I have do a nice 3.9k at 3.2Ghz...regrettably thanks to HP's locked down BIOS, no OCing them


----------



## Norton (Nov 14, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*November 13th, 2014*





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Challenge starts in less than 48 hours!!!.... 
Get Ready!!! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 14, 2014)

Oh, I am _so_ ready!


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 14, 2014)

@BarbaricSoul - I'm in 14th place... I believe that put's you in 15th?  hehe Oh yea I just added a little E8400.. Nothing much but it's a start..


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 14, 2014)

Mindweaver said:


> @BarbaricSoul - I'm in 14th place... I believe that put's you in 15th?  hehe Oh yea I just added a little E8400.. Nothing much but it's a start..


Not much you say, but that E8400 is ~40x as fast as the Duron


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 14, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Not much you say, but that E8400 is ~40x as fast as the Duron


Hey my Duron pulled 127 boinc points today!


----------



## twilyth (Nov 14, 2014)

Mindweaver said:


> Hey my Duron pulled 127 boinc points today!


Your Duron will be no match for my new quad core snapdragon phone - BWAHAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 14, 2014)

twilyth said:


> Your Duron will be no match for my new quad core snapdragon phone - BWAHAHAHAHA!!!!


I just added a i7 2600k to offset your quad core snapdragon phone!  Err do I smell breakers burning?


----------



## manofthem (Nov 14, 2014)

The only thing I could possibly add is my 801 snapdragon, but I really don't think it's worth it. After having messed with crunching on my Galaxy S4 and seeing it go no where, I've retired the idea of phone crunching. 

But that's just me


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 14, 2014)

manofthem said:


> The only thing I could possibly add is my 801 snapdragon, but I really don't think it's worth it. After having messed with crunching on my Galaxy S4 and seeing it go no where, I've retired the idea of phone crunching.
> 
> But that's just me


Yeah, with 1GHz single-core CPU and a phone that's nearing four years old, it's just not worth it.  I'd even rather got the OCed Duron route


----------



## xvi (Nov 14, 2014)

(Here's the music if you need it)
Originally was supposed to be about creeping my way up in to the pie charts and then got out of hand.

Is this the real life? Is this just fantasy?
Found some new rigs now, was hoping for cherry.
Power supplies..
Spin up and fry, and screeeeaamm.

I'm just a poor boy! I need more PPD!
Because those points, they come, points they go.
Some days high, some days low.
Add more volts and pray it holds,
Crunching really maters to meeeee..
Tooo meeeeee.



Spoiler



Mama!
Just blew a fuse.
Was reading through this thread.
Flicked the switch and now it's dead.

Mama!
The challenge has JUUUST begun.
And now I've gone and blown my PSU.

Mama! Oooh oohh ah ooo!
Please don't watch me cry,
In the garage, I need to find that Athlon!
Ath-a-lon, Ath-a-lon.
Cause crunching really matters..

Too late..
The challenge's come.
Sent ripples down my line.
I've been working overtime.

Goodbye, all my money.
I've got to buy.
Gotta buy more hard drives
For my RAID array..

Mama! Oooh ooh ah ooo!
I don't wanna fry.
Sometimes wish I never started crunching at all!

**that guitar solo tho**

I see a little tiny slice of a pie..
It's got my NAME, it's got my NAME
It was worth the little tango

My hair is whitening..
High temps are frightening! SPEED!
Galileo, Galileo,
Galileo Figaro
Magnifico!

I'm just a slow rig, nobody loves me.
He's just a slow rig, slow processor family.
Spare him his life from this excessive heat!

Easy come, easy go, my PPD is very low.
Bismillah! NO! It's not quite that low. (Very low!)
Bismillah! It's not quite that low. (Very low!)
Bismillah! It's not quite that low. (It's so low!)
It's not quite that low. (It's so low!)
Never, never been so low.
Never been so low, oh..

POST, POST, POST, POST, POST, Sweet!

Oh, mama mia, mama mia
Mama mia, let it POST
Beelzebub has a pie slice put aside for me, for me, for MEEEEEEEE...


Spoiler


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 14, 2014)

Mindweaver said:


> @BarbaricSoul - I'm in 14th place... I believe that put's you in 15th?  hehe Oh yea I just added a little E8400.. Nothing much but it's a start..



I see that


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 14, 2014)




----------



## mstenholm (Nov 14, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Not much you say, but that E8400 is ~40x as fast as the Duron


1500 PPD @ 3.6 (I think, has been years since I looked, wife's PC) http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=host&proj=bwcg&hostid=1194055


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 14, 2014)

I may have to fire the dual core 939's and socket A rigs back up. Hmm I wonder if boinc will run under win 98? Slot a can crunch also LOL


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 14, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I may have to fire the dual core 939's and socket A rigs back up. Hmm I wonder if boinc will run under win 98? Slot a can crunch also LOL


You're even _considering_ giving a Windows 98 system internet access?


----------



## xvi (Nov 14, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I may have to fire the dual core 939's and socket A rigs back up. Hmm I wonder if boinc will run under win 98? Slot a can crunch also LOL





[Ion] said:


> You're even _considering_ giving a Windows 98 system internet access?


Might as well give it Linux. Fast, Free, and more.. Fcompatible.

The Under Construction rig has SteamOS on it right now (it's what was on the only USB drive I could find). I've been trying to hobble BOINC on to it somehow. Should just get Debian set up on it while I'm at work.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Nov 14, 2014)

xvi said:


> Is this the real life? Is this just fantasy?
> Found some new rigs now, was hoping for cherry.
> Power supplies..
> Spin up and fry, and screeeeaamm.
> ...


Better than original from Queen.



xvi said:


>



+1


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 14, 2014)

I just added another i5 2500k.


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 14, 2014)

Mindweaver said:


> I just added another i5 2500k.


You guys are killing me. Tomorrow can't come soon enough.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 14, 2014)

I want to know where this magical "CPU Fairy" is so it can visit me and shower plentiful CPUs upon me too. 


Great work team on finding and putting to work all these CPUs!


----------



## t_ski (Nov 14, 2014)

manofthem said:


> I want to know where this magical "CPU Ferry" is so it can visit me and shower plentiful CPUs upon me too.
> 
> 
> Great work team on finding and putting to work all these CPUs!


lol CPU *fairy*?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 14, 2014)

t_ski said:


> lol CPU *fairy*?


You never know, maybe they come on boats?


----------



## manofthem (Nov 14, 2014)

t_ski said:


> lol CPU *fairy*?



Oops , I think I'll blame it on my phone 




[Ion] said:


> You never know, maybe they come on boats?



I'll take a boatload of CPUs


----------



## t_ski (Nov 14, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Oops , I think I'll blame it on my phone
> 
> I'll take a boatload of CPUs


lolz good thing "boatload" didn't get autocorrected


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 14, 2014)

I've just brought over the Opty 6180SE server for TPU_remembers_Kreij. If it starts acting up tonight, I'm going to scrap the OS and load the latest distro of Ubuntu. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Nov 14, 2014)

Added an AMD fx8320 system to my i7 4770 rig, but I´m falling behind you guys, and my apu 5800K isn´t ready to fire it up.

Maybe I should make another case to server status...

I´m not allowed to have two cases in the same spot and this wont last forever.

Future will tell.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 14, 2014)

I should have my bro's 4670k up tonight, maybe tomorrow at the latest


----------



## manofthem (Nov 15, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!*
*November 14th, 2014








Are you in our Top 20?




Or how about 30?




Or at all?



Spoiler: All Others












Let's Rock This Challenge! 




Congrats to All of our Crunchers! 

*


----------



## manofthem (Nov 15, 2014)

I hope I did this post well enough.  I know I'm no @Norton but I did try   Sorry for any possible errors


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 15, 2014)

manofthem said:


> I hope I did this post well enough.  I know I'm no @Norton but I did try   Sorry for any possible errors


Good job!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 15, 2014)

manofthem said:


> I hope I did this post well enough.  I know I'm no @Norton but I did try   Sorry for any possible errors


Looks great to me. I would not have known it was not Norton if you didn't say anything. LOL


----------



## manofthem (Nov 15, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Looks great to me. I would not have known it was not Norton if you didn't say anything. LOL



Well I cheated.  He helped me with the format, and I copied some of his stuff from an earlier post


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 15, 2014)

Woot, woot!  Well done guys, and thanks for doing the post tonight!


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 15, 2014)

I must say I feel pretty good. 18th
Edit: Have to wonder @ChristTheGreat ? Has anyone ever gotten so close to pie? 3 points? I'm sittin here shaking my head for you. Congrats are however in order for @T-Bob just the same thou.


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 15, 2014)

Good job guys! I see I made it to 7th. I'm curious to see my output once my rigs start leveling out.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 15, 2014)

Mindweaver said:


> Good job guys! I see I made it to 7th. I'm curious to see my output once my rigs start leveling out.


6th on the first Free-DC update, just a few points from 5th (me ). You got more CPUs going that I can count 

Edit: Ups, seem to have lost internet connection on some rigs. I suspect that it will be on and running some time tomorrow....


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Nov 15, 2014)

Yea!  Top30 on day one!  (How do I give myself a cute little flag?)


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 15, 2014)

ChaoticG8R said:


> Yea!  Top30 on day one!  (How do I give myself a cute little flag?)


Go here, click Settings, click My Profile, and you can choose a country there


----------



## ST.o.CH (Nov 15, 2014)

manofthem said:


> I hope I did this post well enough.  I know I'm no @Norton but I did try   Sorry for any possible errors


Good to go as always .


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 15, 2014)

mstenholm said:


> 6th on the first Free-DC update, just a few points from 5th (me ). You got more CPUs going that I can count
> 
> Edit: Ups, seem to have lost internet connection on some rigs. I suspect that it will be on and running some time tomorrow....


Last update put me in 5th.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 15, 2014)

Surprised I am getting pie. I would expect more in the pre-challenge run up.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 15, 2014)

james888 said:


> Surprised I am getting pie. I would expect more in the pre-challenge run up.


A few of us are crunching under Kreij, hence some big hitters are consilidated.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> A few of us are crunching under Kreij, hence some big hitters are consilidated.


Yeah and now you guys are making me feel kinda bad about not pitching in


----------



## Norton (Nov 16, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*November 15th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Challenge Time!!!.... 
GOOOOOOOOOO!!!




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2014)

That's a very impractical looking car 
But awesome work all--cool to see Kreij blasting through 100k once more!


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Nov 16, 2014)

Close to get some pie


----------



## Nordic (Nov 16, 2014)

I am no longer in pie but that is a bit of sandbagging on my 3570k.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Nov 16, 2014)

I´m back on twenties once more and this is the best way to go, and I was thinking about to get 1000 points a day in my first day of crunching.

In the end things gone better than I expected.


----------



## Norton (Nov 17, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*November 16th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Challenge Day 1!!!.... 
We're Flying High!!!




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Nov 17, 2014)

Great pic from a great movie. I almost feel as if it were relative to my late Dumb and Dumber comments 

Great Work pie eaters!


----------



## xvi (Nov 17, 2014)

HAL9000 online as of ~15 minutes ago. With hope, I'll be seeing pie more often. Look at all this butt we're hauling!

Edit: The room with all the computers has the heater vents turned off, but it's the warmest room in the house. Funny how that works.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Nov 17, 2014)

Norton said:


>


That's a good dog, no bite just flies ,

Keep on top pie eaters .

It´s just one more day down and the rest of the future to go .


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 17, 2014)

Just wanted to say thanks to all who are crunching under Kreij. The old boy hit 150K yesterday in production. Not too shabby there Kreij. Congrats all!


----------



## Norton (Nov 18, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*November 17th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Challenge Day 2!!!.... 
Afterburners Engaged!!!




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 18, 2014)

Kreij seems to be slipping--do you guys need a temporary boost?


----------



## manofthem (Nov 18, 2014)

Looks like @Gobuuku is back in action 

Also the top 22 people are over 11k today


----------



## ST.o.CH (Nov 18, 2014)

Norton said:


> *Time for Pie.....!*
> *November 17th, 2014*
> 
> 
> ...





manofthem said:


> Looks like @Gobuuku is back in action
> 
> Also the top 22 people are over 11k today



I sense that the willpower is on the air, but I feel that is something missing...

...   ...

Make more!!!


----------



## twilyth (Nov 18, 2014)

Damn.  Pretty soon I'm gonna have to fight just to get pale blue or yellow pie. WTF?  A year from now you probably won't even show up in the top 20 unless you have a rack of 4P servers.  What's that quote from Alice in Wonderland?  You have to run faster just to stay in the same place?  LOL.


----------



## Arjai (Nov 18, 2014)

Over 7 grand to make the Top 30!?!?!!!!

Gotta LOVE, LOVE it!! 

This Challenge has been an Awesome one, to say the least!!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 18, 2014)

Arjai said:


> Over 7 grand to make the Top 30!?!?!!!!
> 
> Gotta LOVE, LOVE it!!
> 
> This Challenge has been an Awesome one, to say the least!!


And 75-80K is now far from a guaranteed #1


----------



## Norton (Nov 19, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*November 18th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Challenge Day 3!!!.... 
Moving on up with the big dogs!!!




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 19, 2014)

Super close competition for spots three through five! 

And closer competition between #1 and #2 than I expected, as well


----------



## twilyth (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Nordic (Nov 19, 2014)

7k points between 11-10. That is like 6 fast cores difference.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 19, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Super close competition for spots three through five!
> 
> And closer competition between #1 and #2 than I expected, as well


Super close yes. I will move down the ranks for the remaining of the week. I'm going aboard and I know that the minute I leave some rigs will fail.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Nov 19, 2014)

Norton said:


> *Time for Pie.....!*
> *November 18th, 2014*
> 
> 
> ...


Le Tour de France:
We are at almost half of the race and the competition is tight,
In the first group are the unbeatable Kreij and Ion fighting for the first place, are already beginning to appear outside tongues to conquer one more nanometre.

In the second group played for the third place and this battle no longer adds the tongues but more the watchful eye of cyclists to the bikes of them opponents, what is the screw that loosens or a chain that comes off the gears. This group runs with greater animation than the first.

The third group runs calm and serene, chasing the tail of the second group, it still hasn't lost his mindweaver of sight, the just one racer group goes one librin alone. 

James leads the big squad. This is the most international of all group and is to be congratulated, this Republic leads with four colors and a coat of arms kindly provided by TRWOV.

I'm in the last group. This is the best group, that group who can't get enough of the race because it goes walking with the night rider, that group which will last to make sure that nobody stays behind, and this is the best group because this is my team and I just signed up for the race because this is the only way to lose the fat tire and reduce cholesterol levels. 

I'm pretty sure the second group will win the Tour de France, they have one Norton, I´m pretty sure of this.


----------



## Norton (Nov 20, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*November 19th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Challenge Day 4- tearing it up!!!....
Like The Rock through pancakes!!!




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 20, 2014)

No WiFi card in the 4770 + some other disruptions hurt more than expected


----------



## Nordic (Nov 20, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> No WiFi card in the 4770 + some other disruptions hurt more than expected


It is a lot of work, but could you cycle an ethernet cable or wireless card around to let rigs download and upload wu's all while having a work queue of 10 days or something.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 20, 2014)

james888 said:


> It is a lot of work, but could you cycle an ethernet cable or wireless card around to let rigs download and upload wu's all while having a work queue of 10 days or something.


Oh, it's not an issue now--I just had to temporarily relocate it to another room with no Ethernet readily available.  It's back where it belongs and going strong once more


----------



## manofthem (Nov 20, 2014)

@Norton those pancakes are great! My wife had just said she was going to make pancakes for herself, not even 1 minute before I saw that 

Normally I don't condone pancakes at 11:15pm but when the preggo wife wants something, she gets it 



Oh and very great work pie eaters! Thanks for making it such a tough challenge


----------



## xvi (Nov 20, 2014)

I'm coming for you, pie.
Sig Rig online (~6k ppd?)
FX-8350 @ 4.6GHz (8c 8t)

Construction #2 online (~2.5k ppd)
Dual Xeon L5240 @ 3GHz (4c 4t)

If my house catches fire in the night, it's because I have sig rig, HAL, Construction 2, SteamOS, and LilCrunchy all in one little tiny room. Engrave a TPU/WCG logo on my tombstone, please.

Edit: SteamOS online.
Pentium G3258 @ 4.6GHz (~3.5k ppd?)
Total of fourteen cores, sixteen threads brought on in one night.

Edit2: Turns out staying up till 2 AM has adverse affects on work the next morning. Bleh!


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Nov 21, 2014)

12 cores offline for me :'(   Roommate accidently leaked his WC onto his PSU during a GPU upgrade (going quadSLI).  So now his 3930K is a sitting duck.


----------



## Norton (Nov 21, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*November 20th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Challenge Day 5- don't back down now!!!.... 
Our competition is on our bumper!!!








Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 21, 2014)

Norton, that AMD 4P system is clearly doing well for you!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 21, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Norton, that AMD 4P system is clearly doing well for you!



Wow, you're right.  Is that 20k+ I'm seeing?   

Very awesome! 




Btw Kai, my wife's friend had a baby today, and they named him Kai!  Only 2 Kai's now that I know


----------



## Norton (Nov 21, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Norton, that AMD 4P system is clearly doing well for you!





manofthem said:


> Wow, you're right.  Is that 20k+ I'm seeing?



Should level out in the low 20's I believe 

Just switched it over to the Kreij account for the remainder of the challenge


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 21, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Btw Kai, my wife's friend had a baby today, and they named him Kai!  Only 2 Kai's now that I know


Cool!
I know another Kai at work, but he's German (and in Germany) and the only interaction I've had with him is via online/phone meetings


----------



## twilyth (Nov 21, 2014)

IIRC Kai is the name of the main character in Lexx - great UK SciFi show.  Very strange, but worth watching.  Need to see the 4 or 5 tv movies that come before the series to understand anything though.


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 21, 2014)

I lost a Q6600 yesterday, but I've got an i3 to replace it hopefully.


----------



## Norton (Nov 22, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*November 21th, 2014*





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Challenge Day 6... 4 to go!!! 
Redline it!!!




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Nov 22, 2014)

Wow, impressive pie! 

Plus...


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 22, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Wow, impressive pie!
> 
> Plus...


ATOM D510 TOO STRONG.

A surprisingly close race--good stuff.  Makes it exciting


----------



## Norton (Nov 22, 2014)

Time to call in the power of Mint Berry Crunch!!!


----------



## Nordic (Nov 22, 2014)

I an almost taste that pie. XVI you beat me today but maybe not tomorrow!


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Nov 22, 2014)

I need more thread, so I can be in the pie


----------



## Norton (Nov 23, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*November 22nd, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Challenge Day 7... 3 to go!!! 
Cruising!!!




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 23, 2014)

Ahh, defeated after all!  Great race for sure!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 23, 2014)

Looks like we're going to be in for another interesting pie challenge tonight too:


----------



## ST.o.CH (Nov 23, 2014)

And they were three... 

... In the 100k mark...


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 23, 2014)

ST.o.CH said:


> And they were three...
> 
> ... In the 100k mark...


Well, the day is certainly not over yet--but that would be awesome indeed.  It looks as though I may have to get used to no more cherry pie--which would be pretty cool, I must say


----------



## Norton (Nov 24, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*November 23rd, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Challenge Day 8... 2 days to go!!! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Nov 24, 2014)

Man, that's a very intense race for 1st and especially since it's way up there over 100k 

Very nice work!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 24, 2014)

Oh Kai, you sure you didn't switch some of your rigs over to GoBuuku or TPU_remenbers_Kreij? I mean it would be very nice of you if you did....


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 24, 2014)

Demoted to third place.  Wow! 

EDIT:


BUCK NASTY said:


> Oh Kai, you sure you didn't switch some of you rigs over to GoBuuku or TPU_remenbers_Kreij? I mean it would be very nice of you if you did....


No, everything's running 100% under Aperture_Science_Innovators still


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 24, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Demoted to third place.  Wow!
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> No, everything's running 100% under Aperture_Science_Innovators still


Who you running under? I see you changed your settings in WCG so we cannot view your rigs......


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 24, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Who you running under? I see you changed your settings in WCG so we cannot view your rigs......


Wait, what?  Everything I have is running under the same user account as before.  And I hid the systems again since they were cluttering up the Free-DC page pretty fierce.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 24, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Wait, what?  Everything I have is running under the same user account as before.  And I hid the systems again since they were cluttering up the Free-DC page pretty fierce.


Ah, I misread....Thought you said "not everything is running under Aperture......"


----------



## ST.o.CH (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 25, 2014)

Serious Horsepower at play for Pie today. Much respect!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 25, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Serious Horsepower at play for Pie today. Much respect!


You say "much respect" and this is all I can think of:


----------



## Norton (Nov 25, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*November 24th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Challenge Day 9... 1 day to go!!! 
Showing some respect for the Big Dogs! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Nordic (Nov 25, 2014)

My ppd feels tiny.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 25, 2014)

Son of a *****.  I so thought I had it there.
Congrats guys, very strong showing all around


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 25, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Son of a *****.  I so thought I had it there.
> Congrats guys, very strong showing all around :toast;



I thought the same thing, only on a much smaller magnitude, thought I had secured a place in the top 5, alas, it was not meant to be 



Great job everyone


----------



## Nordic (Nov 25, 2014)

Ion your slacking.


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 25, 2014)

james888 said:


> My ppd feels tiny.


You feel tiny? Dude I've been wanting to post 15,000 for months


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 25, 2014)

james888 said:


> Ion your slacking.


My slacking what? 

And I'd say 115k is just fine, thank you very much.  But the new Opty setup should help.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 25, 2014)

james888 said:


> Ion your slacking.





[Ion] said:


> My slacking what?
> 
> And I'd say 115k is just fine, thank you very much.  But the new Opty setup should help.



I think he was just jesting based on your comment about you thinking you had it. No worries Kai, you're doing an awesome job, and we are proud of you bud


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 25, 2014)

Yeah, well, while all of you fine gents are spooling downlol.
Awesome job everyone. have a great night and good luck tomorrow.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 25, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> My slacking what?
> 
> And I'd say 115k is just fine, thank you very much.  But the new Opty setup should help.


I remember the day when the great ion had more ppd than all the next 3 crunchers below him. In comparison it seems you are slacking sir. I expect you to have 300k+ by the end of the month!


And yes, just jesting. The numbers are really impressive all around. Was it buck who said we set a new record?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 25, 2014)

james888 said:


> I remember the day when the great ion had more ppd than all the next 3 crunchers below him. In comparison it seems you are slacking sir. I expect you to have 300k+ by the end of the month!
> 
> 
> And yes, just jesting. The numbers are really impressive all around. Was it buck who said we set a new record?


300k.  Yeah.  Right.  I'll get right on that.  
I'd love to end up with 143k PPD....that would be a million a week.  But even that's a bit off.  If I can maintain a consistent slightly-over-100k I'll be ecstatic


----------



## t_ski (Nov 25, 2014)

You'd need 13-14 AMD 4P 6168 rigs for 300K.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 25, 2014)

t_ski said:


> You'd need 13-14 AMD 4P 6168 rigs for 300K.


Or 50 OCed Sandy/Ivy i7 setups 
Sadly, I think that twenty systems or so is about my limit...there's room for more but there's a point where I just need to say no.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 25, 2014)

Density is your answer.  These C2D systems and Atoms are just wasting floor space.  Sell 'em all for more 4P's.  You know you want to


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 25, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Density is your answer.  These C2D systems and Atoms are just wasting floor space.  Sell 'em all for more 4P's.  You know you want to


I don't have any C2Ds left 
The last one went to @Pandacoder 
And the laptops + Atom just don't hardly take up any space.  And I don't think I'd get much for partially-broken first-gen i5 laptops.  But selling some of the Sandy/Ivy systems and replacing them with 2P or 4P setups wouldn't hurt.  Hence the acquisition of the Opty 6238 setup.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 26, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> I don't have any C2Ds left
> The last one went to @Pandacoder
> And the laptops + Atom just don't hardly take up any space.  And I don't think I'd get much for partially-broken first-gen i5 laptops.  But selling some of the Sandy/Ivy systems and replacing them with 2P or 4P setups wouldn't hurt.  Hence the acquisition of the Opty 6238 setup.


[shakes head at Kai's lack of humor]


----------



## xvi (Nov 26, 2014)

I was kind of curious to know if those little "Android on a Stick" systems would give better ppd/$, ppd/w, and compute density than a PC.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 26, 2014)

If they could code a proper version of BOINC for them, the USB cryptominers might work.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 26, 2014)

james888 said:


> My ppd *e-peen* feels tiny.


Fixed.

What about those damn numbers tonight. Way to Go @[Ion] ! Please continue with your acquisitions and mergers!


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 26, 2014)

xvi said:


> I was kind of curious to know if those little "Android on a Stick" systems would give better ppd/$, ppd/w, and compute density than a PC.



I've been thinking about picking up a MINIX NEO X7 for that same reason. I'm torn between getting that or a Roku 2, but the Roku can't crunch (yet?).


----------



## twilyth (Nov 26, 2014)

t_ski said:


> [shakes head at Kai's lack of humor]


A lot gets lost online, even with emoticons.  I speak from personal experience there.  I had to train myself not to assume things I read necessarily meant what it seemed as if they meant.  That gets easier as you get a feel for personalities but in my particular case, my memory can really suck balls.  Especially when people go an change their damned avatars.  I mean come on.  Now you want me to remember your handle AND your name?  Who the f*** do you think I am Albert f***ing Eisenberg?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 26, 2014)

t_ski said:


> [shakes head at Kai's lack of humor]





BUCK NASTY said:


> Fixed.
> 
> What about those damn numbers tonight. Way to Go @[Ion] ! Please continue with your acquisitions and mergers!


Well, that was actually _down_ one system from before.  But I dumped several days of work from the 2720QM again today, so that helped out a bit.


twilyth said:


> A lot gets lost online, even with emoticons.  I speak from personal experience there.  I had to train myself not to assume things I read necessarily meant what it seemed as if they meant.  That gets easier as you get a feel for personalities but in my particular case, my memory can really suck balls.  Especially when people go an change their damned avatars.  I mean come on.  Now you want me to remember your handle AND your name?  Who the f*** do you think I am Albert f***ing Eisenberg?


Exactly.  And I have a very hard time with humor to start with, so it doesn't help.  At least by keeping my avatar the same it (hopefully) helps a bit


----------



## Norton (Nov 26, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*November 25th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*TPU takes Bronze!!! 
Congrats Team! 




What does the Dude say about this?


Spoiler











Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 26, 2014)

Great work guys.  And the race for pie tonight was incredible.....133.5k and still no Cherry Pie.  I'm impressed!


----------



## Nordic (Nov 26, 2014)

t_ski said:


> If they could code a proper version of BOINC for them, the USB cryptominers might work.


If you are talking about the cryptocurrecny miners (like bitcoin) I don't think they would ever work. They are very specialized asics built for sha-256 and scrypt workloads only. I don't think any WCG use those.


----------



## twilyth (Nov 26, 2014)

I heard rumors of a gpu project over on the main forum, but it was just something someone mentioned in passing and explicitly stated it was just a rumor.  But after the bump in active users they saw with the addition of UGM, I think the staff over there understand what the addition of a gpu project would mean.  I think the problem is finding a research team that has someone with the programming chops to write something that can use a gpu - either that or alternatively, has the funds to hire someone.  There's also the issue of having sufficient work.  WCG knows how fast we'll blow through a gpu project.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 26, 2014)

Norton said:


> *Time for Pie.....!*
> *November 25th, 2014*
> 
> 
> ...



This is great, I'm so happy to finally break into the top 100 on the day the challenge ended!

Thanks to everyone who helped for this challenge, it was a lot of fun 



twilyth said:


> I heard rumors of a gpu project over on the main forum, but it was just something someone mentioned in passing and explicitly stated it was just a rumor.  But after the bump in active users they saw with the addition of UGM, I think the staff over there understand what the addition of a gpu project would mean.  I think the problem is finding a research team that has someone with the programming chops to write something that can use a gpu - either that or alternatively, has the funds to hire someone.  There's also the issue of having sufficient work.  WCG knows how fast we'll blow through a gpu project.



That seems kinda counter intuitive, if I get this right (and I might be very wrong here) I get the programming challenge part of using GPUs for crunching, but this means that also part of the reason GPUs aren't allowed for crunching anymore, is that WCG cannot feed them with enough data to crunch for a certain project?

Wouldn't actually crunching through all data available in less time help researchers find treatment options faster for certain diseases if that was the case?

I don't know, I'm a dentist, not a scientist, but wouldn't breezing through these tasks by using the far more advanced compute algorithms in modern GPUs allow for faster/better research?

I think I'm lost here


----------



## Nordic (Nov 26, 2014)

I have heard they need a specialized workload to use open cl so I think that has more to do with it. That and partially having programmers who know how to code for it.


----------



## Pandacoder (Nov 26, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> I don't have any C2Ds left
> The last one went to @Pandacoder
> And the laptops + Atom just don't hardly take up any space.  And I don't think I'd get much for partially-broken first-gen i5 laptops.  But selling some of the Sandy/Ivy systems and replacing them with 2P or 4P setups wouldn't hurt.  Hence the acquisition of the Opty 6238 setup.


Yup, I admit it, I took his last C2D. And made it a headless Arch Linux installation (half because I like Arch, and half because Kai said Arch sucks and to use something else).


----------



## xvi (Nov 26, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> I've been thinking about picking up a MINIX NEO X7 for that same reason. I'm torn between getting that or a Roku 2, but the Roku can't crunch (yet?).


MK809III has the same processor for less than 1/2 the price. As far as I've been able to research, the RK3188 processor is about as good as it gets for performance on these things.

Sidenote, turns out WCG wasn't lying when they said ARM support was Android only. It let me attach though. 



Pandacoder said:


> and half because Kai said Arch sucks and to use something else


+1


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 26, 2014)

t_ski said:


> If they could code a proper version of BOINC for them, the USB cryptominers might work.



Nope.



james888 said:


> If you are talking about the cryptocurrecny miners (like bitcoin) I don't think they would ever work. They are very specialized asics built for sha-256 and scrypt workloads only. I don't think any WCG use those.



This.



xvi said:


> Sidenote, turns out WCG wasn't lying when they said ARM support was Android only. It let me attach though.



Told ya.


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 26, 2014)

18th on the final day of the challenge? Um, yeah I'll take that!


----------



## Nordic (Nov 26, 2014)

Tallencor said:


> 18th on the final day of the challenge? Um, yeah I'll take that!


It will improve. I am already down two systems as they are currently in transition to their remote location. Others will be spooling down eventually here.

Really guys, we seemed to have pushed as hard as we ever have this challenge. Petal to the metal kind of stuff.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 26, 2014)

james888 said:


> It will improve. I am already down two systems as they are currently in transition to their remote location. Others will be spooling down eventually here.
> 
> Really guys, we seemed to have pushed as hard as we ever have this challenge. Petal to the metal kind of stuff.



Yup, no holds barred, for a moment I was even considering running boinc on my android devices, but after trying that last year and having to purchase a new battery for my cell phone afterwards because it wasn't holding its charge so well anymore, I decided against it


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 26, 2014)

Pandacoder said:


> Yup, I admit it, I took his last C2D. And made it a headless Arch Linux installation (half because I like Arch, and half because Kai said Arch sucks and to use something else).


Discontent among the min[Ion]'s?


----------



## Norton (Nov 27, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*November 26th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*How about Hot Coffey to go with the Pie? 


Spoiler: Open Carefully!










Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 27, 2014)

A *hundred and sixty-three thousand*?  Like, for real?  I guess I might as well go ahead and admit permenant defeat now 

Wow.  Amazing!


----------



## twilyth (Nov 27, 2014)

I got the dual 5645 up today, but I'm not sure it's stable.  It reported a few points in time for free-dc but not boinc-stats.  I can't remember what sort of ppd this rig produced but my guess is something like 8-9k.  Tomorrow should give a better indication.


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 27, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> A *hundred and sixty-three thousand*? Like, for real?


This.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 27, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> A *hundred and sixty-three thousand*?  Like, for real?  I guess I might as well go ahead and admit permenant defeat now
> 
> Wow.  Amazing!


I wouldn't say permanent defeat. Your building quite the arsenal of 4P/2P machines. It's far from over. Remeber, GoBuuku has a ton of money tied up in those 2P E5-2660 rigs.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 27, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I wouldn't say permanent defeat. Your building quite the arsenal of 4P/2P machines. It's far from over. Remeber, GoBuuku has a ton of money tied up in those 2P E5-2660 rigs.


It's not _that_ much.....the dual 6238, the quad 6128, and the dual X5672.  But we'll see.  Most of the PPD I get is from the motley collection of systems anyways.  Do you know if those systems he has are personal or business ones?


----------



## twilyth (Nov 27, 2014)

GoBuuku has some very impressive numbers.  I'd estimatee he has to have at least 350 threads running to that get sort of output and probably a bit more.  According to boinc stats it's about 356 if I did the math right - over 32 rigs.  That's definitely some next-level crunching.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 27, 2014)

twilyth said:


> GoBuuku has some very impressive numbers.  I'd estimatee he has to have at least 350 threads running to that get sort of output and probably a bit more.  According to boinc stats it's about 356 if I did the math right - over 32 rigs.  That's definitely some next-level crunching.


Yeah....that's insane.  A year of runtime a day.
Makes my ~190 threads seem so sad


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 27, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> A *hundred and sixty-three thousand*?  Like, for real?  I guess I might as well go ahead and admit permenant defeat now
> 
> Wow.  Amazing!


I tried to count the number of dual Intel Xeons CPUs in his arsenal but found out that I didn't have fingers enough . Nice work there Gobuuku


----------



## Norton (Nov 27, 2014)

Maybe GoBuuku has 2 or more Duron's running!


----------



## twilyth (Nov 27, 2014)

Well one of my 2600k seems to need a refresh, which sort of sucks.  But fortunately I have one of the dual hex cores up so that's still a net gain of 16 threads.  The problem is that it will probably take me a while to getting around to fixing it.  I hate doing reinstalls with a passion.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 27, 2014)

twilyth said:


> Well one of my 2600k seems to need a refresh, which sort of sucks.  But fortunately I have one of the dual hex cores up so that's still a net gain of 16 threads.  The problem is that it will probably take me a while to getting around to fixing it.  I hate doing reinstalls with a passion.


You're welcome to send it here---I can get it going again 
But it only takes a couple hours tops....why so bad?


----------



## twilyth (Nov 27, 2014)

I have to find all of my keys, install, reboot, repeat.  I used to do image backups after a base install but it's been so long, those are worthless even if I could find them.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 27, 2014)

twilyth said:


> I have to find all of my keys, install, reboot, repeat.  I used to do image backups after a base install but it's been so long, those are worthless even if I could find them.


I'll send you a Win7 Pro key if it would get you going again 

EDIT:  Wait, gave them all away for the competition!


----------



## twilyth (Nov 27, 2014)

I have plenty of keys from my old technet subscription but thanks.


----------



## Norton (Nov 28, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*November 27th, 2014*





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Happy Thanksgiving!!! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 28, 2014)

Absolutely blown away.  Absolutely incredible work from GoBuuku and the rest of the team! 

Seems like the Kreij account is going dormant once more?


----------



## manofthem (Nov 28, 2014)

Seems we are


[Ion] said:


> Absolutely blown away.  Absolutely incredible work from GoBuuku and the rest of the team!
> 
> Seems like the Kreij account is going dormant once more?



Yes he's really amazing! 



As for Kreij: I had shut down the 4790 when the challenge ended to cut down on noise (while the mom-in-law is here), but it got fired back up this morning. I took a few threads off for folding, but my pcs are still for Kreij. I'm going to put them back under my own name for a while and try to earn back my star before I lose my badge completely.


----------



## twilyth (Nov 28, 2014)

It's getting crowded over here in tiny-pie land.  We're stuffed in like sardines.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 28, 2014)

twilyth said:


> It's getting crowded over here in tiny-pie land.  We're stuffed in like sardines.


And whose fault is that?  
If you got the 2600k going again, it might help...


----------



## twilyth (Nov 28, 2014)

Well that one seems to be working again, at least for now, but dualie is completely borked.  Not sure what is going on there.


----------



## xvi (Nov 28, 2014)

I may need to ramp down for a bit. It's winter, I have my window open, I have a box fan in the window, and it's STILL the warmest room in the house. Also, power bills.
Happy turkey day, everyone!


----------



## ST.o.CH (Nov 28, 2014)

manofthem said:


> I'm going to put them back under my own name for a while and try to earn back my star before I lose my badge completely.


There are countless stars in the night but unfortunately no one is available .


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 28, 2014)

xvi said:


> I may need to ramp down for a bit. It's winter, I have my window open, I have a box fan in the window, and it's STILL the warmest room in the house. Also, power bills.
> Happy turkey day, everyone!




I definitely know what you are talking about with the heat. It wasn't bad when I still had an office here at the house. But now, two 3930k crunchers in one room is too much. I forgot to open my window last night when I went to bed. It was 77-78'f in my room when I woke up this morning(uncomfortable to me). I'm glad to be giving one of these 3930k system to Mad Shot today.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 28, 2014)

I have all nine of mine in one room in my basement . With the window open it stays kinda chilly in here. I turned the heat to the basement off. So closing the windows and it warms up pretty good.


----------



## Norton (Nov 28, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I have all nine of mine in one room in my basement . With the window open it stays kinda chilly in here. I turned the heat to the basement off. So closing the windows and it warms up pretty good.



Digital heat ftw!!!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 28, 2014)

Norton said:


> Digital heat ftw!!!


Works like a champ and probably cheaper then running the electric heat thats down there.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Nov 28, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I have all nine of mine in one room in my basement . With the window open it stays kinda chilly in here. I turned the heat to the basement off. So closing the windows and it warms up pretty good.


You know you can reuse the heat generated on rigs pair have central heating in the house, all it takes is for the air to circulate inside the house.
At least for winter.



Norton said:


> Digital heat ftw!!!


+1


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 29, 2014)

ST.o.CH said:


> You know you can reuse the heat generated on rigs pair have central heating in the house, all it takes is for the air to circulate inside the house.
> At least for winter.
> 
> 
> +1


I place a floor fan in the doorway of the room with the servers in it. Warms up the house pretty well on that side.


----------



## Norton (Nov 29, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*November 28th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*The Force Awakens!!! 
Certified 100% Ewok and Jar Jar free! 








Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 29, 2014)

I continue to be amazed--great work everyone!


----------



## Norton (Nov 30, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*November 29th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Cruncher Pron!!! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 30, 2014)

@Norton , nice background there on "turkey" day.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 30, 2014)

I never thought I would ever see the day of 50k on cpu alone. Wow. Also great work to a totally awesome team.  Love you guys


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 30, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I never thought I would ever see the day of 50k on cpu alone. Wow. Also great work to a totally awesome team.  Love you guys


It is indeed amazing--that's how I felt at first, and then the 100k mark.

I seem to be slipping recently...gotta sort that out when I head back to school & can figure out what's *#$*(# up.


----------



## Norton (Dec 1, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*November 30th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Tis the season...
for Christmas Vacation! 








Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 1, 2014)

GoBuuku is showing no sign of relenting--rather awesome work on his part.  I certainly have my work cut ought for me!

Great job all!


----------



## manofthem (Dec 1, 2014)

Great work pie eaters.  Also, it used to be that you needed 10-11k to place in the top 10,snd now that barely gets top 20. Whatever it is, it's very impressive 


And yes @Norton, that movie is the absolute best. Fun fact: It's one of the rare (or any) movies that ends on Christmas Eve and doesn't show Christmas Day.


----------



## Norton (Dec 2, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*December 1st, 2014*





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Monday..... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 2, 2014)

I do not think that us an original GF pic.


----------



## twilyth (Dec 2, 2014)

I might be sneaking up on Norton.  The dualie put out almost 6k points today I think and could have another 4k+ in it once it's spooled up.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 2, 2014)

twilyth said:


> I might be sneaking up on Norton.  The dualie put out almost 6k points today I think and could have another 4k+ in it once it's spooled up.


My X5670 does pretty much exactly 5k PPD.....so yours ought to do just under twice that


----------



## manofthem (Dec 2, 2014)

twilyth said:


> I might be sneaking up on Norton.  The dualie put out almost 6k points today I think and could have another 4k+ in it once it's spooled up.



Oh... that just made my night!!!


----------



## t_ski (Dec 2, 2014)

Almost there, GoBuuku!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 2, 2014)

twilyth said:


> I might be sneaking up on Norton.  The dualie put out almost 6k points today I think and could have another 4k+ in it once it's spooled up.


My dual 5650 rig is getting close to 13k ppd so you should see right around that. You are running a higher clock speed then I am. so you should see a little over 6k more out of it


----------



## twilyth (Dec 2, 2014)

Well, I am running winblows server not linux right now plus I haven't set up a profile for the machine so it's running a mix of all of the active projects with a lot of FAHV.  So that's going to cut into the total.  But once I get a general idea of what daily numbers look like, I'll start fine tuning it with mix of UGM and MCM.


----------



## Norton (Dec 3, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*December 2nd, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*TPU earns WCG Pie!!! ..... 
Kiwi slice! Great Job Team!!! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## TRWOV (Dec 3, 2014)

Damn, 20K to get pie.  Gotta put something together soon.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 3, 2014)

Wow, great job guys and the Team did quite nicely!


----------



## t_ski (Dec 3, 2014)

Just a little bit more GoBuuku!


----------



## manofthem (Dec 3, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Just a little bit more GoBuuku!


----------



## twilyth (Dec 3, 2014)

I no canna beleev we made the project pie chart.  Grampa used to talk like that.  He could be pretty funny.

Anyway.  That's pretty cool.  It looks like we just edged out Rochester.  Their RAC is a lot higher but Gobuuku still seems to be climbing and probably hasn't really been accounted for in RAC stats yet, so project pie might be a regular occurrence. It would be a pretty big jump to take on RSC in 9th place though but after that we'd be looking at XS as the closest competitor.  Hmmm.  Who would have thunk it.


----------



## Norton (Dec 3, 2014)

twilyth said:


> I no canna beleev we made the project pie chart.  Grampa used to talk like that.  He could be pretty funny.
> 
> Anyway.  That's pretty cool.  It looks like we just edged out Rochester.  Their RAC is a lot higher but Gobuuku still seems to be climbing and probably hasn't really been accounted for in RAC stats yet, so project pie might be a regular occurrence. It would be a pretty big jump to take on RSC in 9th place though but after that we'd be looking at XS as the closest competitor.  Hmmm.  Who would have thunk it.



Gobuuku has been a big help but the rest of the Team (new members and veterans) have really stepped up too! 

and we got there w/o the gpu work


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 3, 2014)

And...........Once the Kreij #5 system arrives and I get it set up at the daughters, it will help contribute to a larger number as well. 

And of course, bless everyone that has made this team happen and the incredible donations to make some of our systems possible!!!!!!!


----------



## Tallencor (Dec 3, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> Damn, 20K to get pie.  Gotta put something together soon.


I hear you my friend. I may just have to pull the 2 ppd Mint Cruncher 1 from Kreij for a day and tell her no Netflix or Hulu tomorrow on "Her" Laptop. She is not going to be happy.........I may end up getting injured.


----------



## Norton (Dec 4, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*December 3rd, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*TPU earns more WCG Pie!!! ..... 
Kiwi slice again! Great Job Team!!! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 4, 2014)

Great work again guys--seven members over 25k is pretty sweet!  Soon pie might require 25k!


----------



## twilyth (Dec 4, 2014)

@Norton did you bring the 5639 back online?  I feel someone's hot, steamy breath on my neck and it's uncomfortably close.


----------



## Norton (Dec 4, 2014)

twilyth said:


> @Norton did you bring the 5639 back online?  I feel someone's hot, steamy breath on my neck and it's uncomfortably close.



The L5639 ES is back online.... the other L5639 and the 8350 are idle atm but waiting to pounce.

Feeling like this?


----------



## twilyth (Dec 4, 2014)

LOL.  Yeah, a little bit.  

I guess it's back to tiny-pie land for me.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 4, 2014)

twilyth said:


> LOL.  Yeah, a little bit.
> 
> I guess it's back to tiny-pie land for me.



Tiny-pie land sounds very nice, much better than no-where-nesr-pie land


----------



## Norton (Dec 4, 2014)

twilyth said:


> LOL.  Yeah, a little bit.
> 
> I guess it's back to tiny-pie land for me.



No worries, 1-2k ppd over what I did today and I'm done for awhile.... one more project pending for this year though


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 4, 2014)

I have one on the build table now just waiting for a keyboard and I want to do one more. Just haven't decided which direction to go with that one.


----------



## twilyth (Dec 4, 2014)

Sorry.  I didn't mean for that to sound so negative.  Tiny pie land is actually very sweet and homey and quite cozy. [god, I hope they're buying this]

But someday I'm going to get a roof full of solar panels and then YOU WILL FEEL MY WRATH!!!!


----------



## manofthem (Dec 4, 2014)

twilyth said:


> Sorry.  I didn't mean for that to sound so negative.  Tiny pie land is actually very sweet and homey and quite cozy.* [god, I hope they're buying this]*
> 
> But someday I'm going to get a roof full of solar panels and then YOU WILL FEEL MY WRATH!!!!



I am a sheep. I believe you.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 4, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I have one on the build table now just waiting for a keyboard and I want to do one more. Just haven't decided which direction to go with that one.


You need a KVM?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 4, 2014)

I think I may need to pick a couple up lol. I need to make time to got to walmart and pick up a couple $10 keyboards lol.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 4, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I have one on the build table now just waiting for a keyboard and I want to do one more. *Just haven't decided which direction to go with that one.*



West.........Right to my house...........Bhahahahaha


----------



## t_ski (Dec 4, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I think I may need to pick a couple up lol. I need to make time to got to walmart and pick up a couple $10 keyboards lol.


I have a 4-port USB KVM if you're interested.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 4, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I think I may need to pick a couple up lol. I need to make time to got to walmart and pick up a couple $10 keyboards lol.


Why do you keep peripherals hooked up to everything?  I have one keyboard/mouse I leave at my main desktop, and then another keyboard/mouse/LCD that I carry around and hook up to anything that needs prodding at.


----------



## Tallencor (Dec 4, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> I carry around and hook up to anything that needs prodding at.


As I get older crawling under a desk to connect perif's sucks. I'm to tall and have gotten a touch of a beer belly.


----------



## xvi (Dec 4, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Why do you keep peripherals hooked up to everything?  I have one keyboard/mouse I leave at my main desktop, and then another keyboard/mouse/LCD that I carry around and hook up to anything that needs prodding at.


Might as well turn it in to a crash cart.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 4, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Why do you keep peripherals hooked up to everything?  I have one keyboard/mouse I leave at my main desktop, and then another keyboard/mouse/LCD that I carry around and hook up to anything that needs prodding at.



Why even do that? Just install TeamViewer on each system and use your main rig to log into each one..........Unless a system completely crashes.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 4, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Why even do that? Just install TeamViewer on each system and use your main rig to log into each one..........Unless a system completely crashes.


Well, yeah....that's mostly why I have that setup.  I monitor everything with BOINCTasks, and then pop in with Remote Desktop or PuTTY (depending on OS) every now and then to check updates/temps.  And then the LCD/peripherals are just for when something is _completely_ screwed up, loses WiFi, or hardware upgrades.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 4, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Well, yeah....that's mostly why I have that setup.  I monitor everything with BOINCTasks, and then pop in with Remote Desktop or PuTTY (depending on OS) every now and then to check updates/temps.  And then the LCD/peripherals are just for when something is _completely_ screwed up, loses WiFi, or hardware upgrades.



Ah heck bro, I was just given ya a hard time. 
I figured you had a good plan going.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 4, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Why even do that? Just install *TeamViewer* on each system and use your main rig to log into each one..........Unless a system completely crashes.



This has been a great feature for me lately, very glad I stumbled upon it a bit ago. I've I stalled Teamviewer on my rigs and just pop into it from my phone anytime to check to ensure everything's cozy.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 4, 2014)

manofthem said:


> This has been a great feature for me lately, very glad I stumbled upon it a bit ago. I've I stalled Teamviewer on my rigs and just pop into it from my phone anytime to check to ensure everything's cozy.



Oh yea, its a great app. I have been using it for remote repairs for 3 or 4 years now.


----------



## xvi (Dec 4, 2014)

TeamViewer has started giving me "Commercial Use Suspected" warnings recently. Doesn't help that I'm using them to find some of our servers at work, but it's just to find machine IPs when they get stuck out in the field. The commercial license is _thousands_ of dollars and the warnings didn't stop me from connecting, just gave me a popup.


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 4, 2014)

TeamViewer is nice, but for work I have a Windows 2008 R2, and a Windows 2012 R2 server with RDS installed with 20 cap's per server (_2 different locations_). The new RDS (_Remote Desktop Services_) is a lot better, and replaces the older terminal server. You just need to buy an SSL Cert. But for home use the TeamViewer is the way to go. I uses to use logmein until they canned their free services for home use.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 5, 2014)

t_ski said:


> I have a 4-port USB KVM if you're interested.


Pm me with details buddy.


----------



## Norton (Dec 5, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*December 4th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*TPU earns WCG Pie for 3rd day!!! ..... 
Monkey approves!!! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Dec 5, 2014)

Great work TPU! 

Feels good to finally be back in the top 20! 


Still waiting on the star to reappear on my badge...


----------



## twilyth (Dec 5, 2014)

I think monkey looks constipated and might be thinking about using that thumb to ummm . . . work things out, if ya know what I mean.  

Just for yuks I went on ebay today to look at some of the mongo-core Haswell v3 chips and see what might be out there in the way of used and ES.  Surprisingly, even though they were only released a few months ago, we're starting to see some of these monsters trickle into the market.  I found a 14 core for around a grand and another for around $1300.  Still way too much to seriously consider but I've also seen 10 cores for around $700.  No 16 or 18 cores yet but who knows.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 5, 2014)

twilyth said:


> I think monkey looks constipated and might be thinking about using that thumb to ummm . . . work things out, if ya know what I mean.



But... but... @Kreij loved monkeys


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 5, 2014)

GoBuuku seems to be slipping a bit recently...I hope all is well with him!


----------



## twilyth (Dec 5, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> GoBuuku seems to be slipping a bit recently...I hope all is well with him!


Could be normal variability if you look at his rigs - http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=742143

Some are up, some are down, but more are down.  I had a really good day 2 days ago but was still over 40k yesterday and now dropped below that today but all of the machines are still running fine as far as I can tell.  Hopefully he'll catch up tomorrow or the next day.  If not and you start to see a trend, that's when I would worry.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 5, 2014)

twilyth said:


> Could be normal variability if you look at his rigs - http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=742143
> 
> Some are up, some are down, but more are down.  I had a really good day 2 days ago but was still over 40k yesterday and now dropped below that today but all of the machines are still running fine as far as I can tell.  Hopefully he'll catch up tomorrow or the next day.  If not and you start to see a trend, that's when I would worry.


True....two days just isn't all that long.  We'll see how it turns out


----------



## Norton (Dec 6, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*December 5th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*TGIF!!! ..... 
Enjoy the weekend! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Arjai (Dec 6, 2014)

Go @GoBuuku


----------



## manofthem (Dec 6, 2014)

Not sure what's going on, but I'm having difficulty viewing the pie pics on my main rig as of a few days ago... and yet they load fine on my phone 


Anyway, great work pie eaters!


----------



## Arjai (Dec 6, 2014)

Difficulty viewing Pie? SAD.

And not a little bit wierd. Your system Specs indicate you should not have any problems viewing this site and it's graphics!

On any of the systems. Perhaps, you haven't run a Malwarebytes Scan lately?


----------



## manofthem (Dec 6, 2014)

Arjai said:


> Difficulty viewing Pie? SAD.
> 
> And not a little bit wierd. Your system Specs indicate you should not have any problems viewing this site and it's graphics!
> 
> On any of the systems. Perhaps, you haven't run a Malwarebytes Scan lately?



Weird indeed.  My other pc can view it fine, as well as my phone, both of which are connected to the same network.  I can view it fine now on this pc, seems to come and go.  

Not sure what's up, but I'll take the suggestion and run a few scans on it just in case.


----------



## twilyth (Dec 6, 2014)

Arjai said:


> Go @GoBuuku


This going to seem crazy (and it probably is) but since I don't seem to have anything better to do, I put all his rigs into a spread sheet and then assigned a +1 or -1 in the last 2 columns depending on whether or not today's production was better (+1) or worse than a day ago (first column) or 2 days ago.  Then I summed the columns.

So it seems like 2 rigs net are up from 2 days ago and 6 net are up from yesterday.  Of course that doesn't take into account by how much, just the direction.







I'm crawling back into my hole now.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 6, 2014)

twilyth said:


> This going to seem crazy (and it probably is) but since I don't seem to have anything better to do, I put all his rigs into a spread sheet and then assigned a +1 or -1 in the last 2 columns depending on whether or not today's production was better (+1) or worse than a day ago (first column) or 2 days ago.  Then I summed the columns.
> 
> So it seems like 2 rigs net are up from 2 days ago and 6 net are up from yesterday.  Of course that doesn't take into account by how much, just the direction.
> 
> ...



That is some very good work right there!


----------



## Arjai (Dec 6, 2014)

twilyth said:


> This going to seem crazy (and it probably is) but since I don't seem to have anything better to do, I put all his rigs into a spread sheet and then assigned a +1 or -1 in the last 2 columns depending on whether or not today's production was better (+1) or worse than a day ago (first column) or 2 days ago.  Then I summed the columns.
> 
> So it seems like 2 rigs net are up from 2 days ago and 6 net are up from yesterday.  Of course that doesn't take into account by how much, just the direction.
> 
> ...


I am a little confused on what to say about this. Um, Nice Work! Um, Why? And, I hope this did not consume much time!


----------



## twilyth (Dec 6, 2014)

No, it was pretty easy and I learned how to use the =IF function, so that was cool.  I used to do regressions on Excel too so people could what their points trends looked like.  That's a little more complicated and I'm not sure I remember how to do that, but once you know how something works in Excel, it's pretty easy to use.  You just copy the table from web page and past it into a spreadsheet.  Excel will recognize the formatting.  Then you format the numeric cells as numbers and you're pretty much good to go.


----------



## Norton (Dec 7, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*December 6th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Blast from the Past Day!!! ..... 
Top 20 from 2012 thru 2014




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 7, 2014)

Cool comparison! 
Those GPU WUs sure were the time...if only we could get some more, then I could reclaim Cherry Pie! 

Interesting to see that the minimum points required for pie haven't gone up that much (~10%) over the last year, but the points required for top-20 are up by about a third.


----------



## twilyth (Dec 7, 2014)

I did the same analysis on gobuuku as yesterday and 14 machines produced less than the previous day


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 7, 2014)

twilyth said:


> I did the same analysis on gobuuku as yesterday and 14 machines produced less than the previous day


He's good. Just normal sway in ppd. Should see better results tonight


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 7, 2014)

twilyth said:


> I did the same analysis on gobuuku as yesterday and 14 machines produced less than the previous day


Do that analysis for me


----------



## twilyth (Dec 7, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Do that analysis for me


OK.  I was only able to compare yesterday to 2 days ago since we'll have to wait until tonight for today's figures obviously.  Yesterday is in the second column, 2 days ago is in the third.  The comparison is in the last column.

It looks like 5 rigs net showed a decline from Friday to Saturday.






Edit - I would have done this sooner but I didn't know you'd turned on the host display feature.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 7, 2014)

I think that what Free-DC is reporting is incomplete....it's still showing the old install on the i7-920 as well as the new one, and it's also showing the profile for the dual-E5420 system that was sold.  
It's interesting to see how everything tends to even out in the end.  And overall things seem to be up--two days in a row of 125k is certainly above average.


----------



## Norton (Dec 8, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*December 7th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Something Hot Today!!! ..... 
Chicken Patty's favorite....


Spoiler: Open Carefully!










Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 8, 2014)

GoBuuku is clearly back with a vengeance today! 

Great job guys!


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Dec 8, 2014)

One off Pie!!!!!  Soooooo close!


----------



## Norton (Dec 9, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*December 8th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*GoBuuku reaches Ludicrous Speed !!! .....  








Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 9, 2014)

Amazing work all around--very respectable job guys!


----------



## manofthem (Dec 9, 2014)

@Norton for years, I had no idea what this meant:






  Quality!


----------



## Norton (Dec 10, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*December 9th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Almost there!!! ..... 
Tomorrow should be a good day!. 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## twilyth (Dec 10, 2014)

@Norton I think we might both be fully spooled up now.  If so, this could be very tight every night.  Hey, I rhymed.  Imma rapper.


----------



## Norton (Dec 10, 2014)

twilyth said:


> @Norton I think we might both be fully spooled up now.  If so, this could be very tight every night.  Hey, I rhymed.  Imma rapper.



I do believe you are correct... expect some very close quarters from now on.

Might as well erase the border and make that slice Lemon-Rasberry pie!


----------



## twilyth (Dec 10, 2014)

Norton said:


> I do believe you are correct... expect some very close quarters from now on.
> 
> Might as well erase the border and make that slice Lemon-Rasberry pie!


I don't really like to share.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 10, 2014)

twilyth said:


> I don't really like to share.



But sharing is caring


----------



## Tallencor (Dec 10, 2014)

I just got my very first piece of pie!!!!!!!!!!!!! I wish I would have seen this earlier I would have taken the day off and bought a bottle of Weisers 18 yr old whiskey.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Dec 10, 2014)

Norton said:


> *Time for Pie.....!*
> *December 6th, 2014*
> 
> 
> ...



didn't saw it. YEAH My first piece I think


----------



## Norton (Dec 10, 2014)

ChristTheGreat said:


> didn't saw it. YEAH My first piece I think



You've been on the Pie a bunch of times.... I can probably do a search of the Excel file when I get home tonight to pull up a list of dates if you like 

*EDIT- look at the Pic on that post for example.... you had Pie on 12/6/2013 too!


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Dec 10, 2014)

BLehhhh never saw it I have difficulties to follow up the all the threads xD, doN,t waste time on searching this buddy, I didn't thought I was on the pie 

Enought talking, let me eat!


----------



## Norton (Dec 11, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*December 10th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*We've reached WCG 11th Place!!! ..... 
Great Job Team!.  




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 11, 2014)

11th place overall!  An achievement a long time in the making! 
But apparently nothing celebratory for those of us who are underage


----------



## Norton (Dec 11, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> 11th place overall!  An achievement a long time in the making!
> But apparently nothing celebratory for those of us who are underage



The bottle on the right is filled with white grape juice


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 11, 2014)

Here you go [Ion] (or anyone else who needs something alcohol free)


----------



## t_ski (Dec 11, 2014)

I like my cider harder


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 11, 2014)

How about something a little.......different?


----------



## xvi (Dec 11, 2014)

Down to 30th for me. Dual e5450 is offline while I dust it out and find a new spot for it and two other servers are off due to cooling issues (as in the AC can't keep up). One of the big ones has 38c ambient temps! Other one is at 30c. 


twilyth said:


>










Norton said:


> The bottle on the right is filled with white grape juice


So is the one on the left, it's just been sitting around for a while.


----------



## Tallencor (Dec 11, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> 11th place overall!  An achievement a long time in the making!
> But apparently nothing celebratory for those of us who are underage


Come on up to Canada brother, 19 for Alcohol round these parts. We will go easy on ya until the first four days are up. After that you should be hunting wolves with a butter knife in your underwear. Be advised though, once you do reach that point your on your own. j.k.
P.s. Congrats team. We are the best!!!!!!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 11, 2014)

xvi said:


> Down to 30th for me. Dual e5450 is offline while I dust it out and find a new spot for it and two other servers are off due to cooling issues (as in the AC can't keep up). One of the big ones has 38c ambient temps! Other one is at 30c.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you need AC in December?  
Here in NC it's been down in the 30s, and Wunderground says that it's 50 in Seattle (no idea where in WA you are, so I just chose a city).  50 is leave the window open and all is taken care of weather!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Dec 12, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> How about something a little.......different?



Personally, I prefer liquor. Tried this for the first time earlier this week. If you like a very smooth and mild whiskey, give it a try.

http://www.masterofmalt.com/whiskies/mclain-and-kyne/jeffersons-bourbon-whisky/


----------



## xvi (Dec 12, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> How do you need AC in December?
> Here in NC it's been down in the 30s, and Wunderground says that it's 50 in Seattle (no idea where in WA you are, so I just chose a city).  50 is leave the window open and all is taken care of weather!


It's sitting here. 
The server at 30c is in a glorified broom cabinet with about 2kw of other equipment. It's mostly idle.


----------



## Arjai (Dec 12, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Personally, I prefer liquor. Tried this for the first time earlier this week. If you like a very smooth and mild whiskey, give it a try.
> 
> http://www.masterofmalt.com/whiskies/mclain-and-kyne/jeffersons-bourbon-whisky/



Ever tried Makers Mark? One of my favorite bar drinks!


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 12, 2014)

xvi said:


> It's sitting here.
> The server at 30c is in a glorified broom cabinet with about 2kw of other equipment. It's mostly idle.


2KW of equipment...sounds like a lite version of my bedroom


----------



## manofthem (Dec 12, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Personally, I prefer liquor. Tried this for the first time earlier this week. If you like a very smooth and mild whiskey, give it a try.
> 
> http://www.masterofmalt.com/whiskies/mclain-and-kyne/jeffersons-bourbon-whisky/



I'm more of a vodka drinker myself, but I've dabbled in the whiskies, bourbons, and scotches.  My cousin-in-law is a big Whiskey man, so I'll give it a go with him  

Just received some Blysk vodka as a gift (from said cousin-in-law), and it's really enjoyable: nice flavor and smooth.


----------



## Arjai (Dec 12, 2014)

manofthem said:


> I'm more of a vodka drinker myself, but I've dabbled in the whiskies, bourbons, and scotches.  My cousin-in-law is a big Whiskey man, so I'll give it a go with him
> 
> Just received some Blysk vodka as a gift (from said cousin-in-law), and it's really enjoyable: nice flavor and smooth.


I had a roommate, sometime ago...3+years ago, that brought one of these home. I am not really a Vodka guy, my Martini's are made with gin and my Coke is mixed with Whisky...LOL

Anyways, this and some Polish bottle he brought home once, were the two best tasting Vodka's I've had. Very Smooth.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Dec 12, 2014)

Arjai said:


> Ever tried Makers Mark? One of my favorite bar drinks!



Don't get me wrong, I enjoy Makers Mark, but comparing Makers Mark to Jefferson is like comparing Jim Beam to Makers Mark. I've never had a smoother whiskey.


----------



## Arjai (Dec 12, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Don't get me wrong, I enjoy Makers Mark, but comparing Makers Mark to Jefferson is like comparing Jim Beam to Makers Mark. I've never had a smoother whiskey.


I understand, thus the "Bar" reference.

I have a High School Buddy, runs a Liquor store, in the West Metro, who is a Whisky guy. When I want something nice....Anyways, since I cannot bring any alcohol home, where I am now living, Makers is the best I can get, at my Local jar joint. There are better Whisky's around town. However, the places they are at are much more pretentious than I prefer.

Whateva!  I might get a drammer, from that site, delivered to work!!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 12, 2014)

Whiskey is my perferred drink of choice namely Jack. But I do enjoy my moonshine. No mix or chaser straight up.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 12, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Whiskey is my perferred drink of choice namely *Jack*. But I do enjoy my *moonshine*. *No mix or chaser straight up.*



That explains a lot.......... Now we all know whats wrong with ya @ThE_MaD_ShOt


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 12, 2014)

LOL yup. Hehe. I actually don't drink that often. And never get fallen down drunk. But I do love the taste.


----------



## Tallencor (Dec 12, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Whiskey is my perferred drink of choice namely Jack. But I do enjoy my moonshine. No mix or chaser straight up.


+1


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Dec 12, 2014)

being from a "moonshine state" does have it's advantages


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 12, 2014)

Shall we talk about something other than alcohol?


----------



## Norton (Dec 12, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*December 11th, 2014*





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Pretty Birds!!! ..... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 12, 2014)

Hopefully two new CPUs will put me back over 100k again....no idea why things are so low ATM


----------



## Norton (Dec 12, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Hopefully two new CPUs will put me back over 100k again....no idea why things are so low ATM



I'm down myself... at least 20% below what I would expect from my rigs?


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 12, 2014)

Norton said:


> I'm down myself... at least 20% below what I would expect from my rigs?


I think that the new, long MCM WUs might be at fault.  I managed 250 days of runtime today, by far my best, but still PPD wasn't great.


----------



## twilyth (Dec 12, 2014)

Have either of you switched any rigs over to just OET?  Are you getting full workloads on those rigs?  I only switched one over to just OET and it has a backlog of other stuff that will probably last about a week so I'm pretty sure I'm at full capacity.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 12, 2014)

twilyth said:


> Have either of you switched any rigs over to just OET?  Are you getting full workloads on those rigs?  I only switched one over to just OET and it has a backlog of other stuff that will probably last about a week so I'm pretty sure I'm at full capacity.


I've tried multiple times and haven't been able to get consistent OET WUs.  Sure, I'll be able to get a few dozen, but then they're gone again in minutes.  So I have WCG set to give me a mix of OET, UGM, and MCM WUs ATM.


----------



## twilyth (Dec 12, 2014)

I have my workload set to 10 days I think.  So I think any problems tend to get worked out before I ever see them.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 12, 2014)

twilyth said:


> I have my workload set to 10 days I think.  So I think any problems tend to get worked out before I ever see them.


Ah, I tend to keep a 3day buffer on all of my systems.  Except the W520, which has the least reliable WiFi connection I've ever seen, so it gets 5.


----------



## Norton (Dec 13, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*December 12th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*TGIF!!! ..... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 13, 2014)

Norton said:


> I'm down myself... at least 20% below what I would expect from my rigs?


My Numbers have also been down for a couple days now but Today looks like it's getting back to normal.


----------



## Norton (Dec 14, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*December 13th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Snow days = zero!!! ..... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 14, 2014)

12-13-14!


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 14, 2014)

It's awesome to see GoBuuku maintaining nearly that 200k PPD with no signs of stopping!
And great work all around--nice race between Norton & Justin!


----------



## Norton (Dec 15, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*December 14th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Pure power!!! ..... 




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USCGC_Polar_Star_(WAGB-10)
Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 15, 2014)

Don't know what the hell happened, but I'm not going to argue with it


----------



## Norton (Dec 16, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*December 15th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*At the Sign of the Cat!!! ..... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## twilyth (Dec 16, 2014)

@Jstn7477 is kickin' ass and takin' names.  Nice.  A good showing for the cap'n as well.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 16, 2014)

twilyth said:


> @Jstn7477 is kickin' ass and takin' names.  Nice.  A good showing for the cap'n as well.



You all are! I can't believe you all's crazy ppd!    Keep it up though fellas, very awesome to see that work leading the team!


----------



## Norton (Dec 17, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*December 16th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*He haz a tired today (like me)..... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Dec 17, 2014)

Great work pie eaters!  Looks like @Norton and @twilyth had a nice battle there, and great work @ThE_MaD_ShOt on some serious ppd!  

And of course our fearless double leaders are awesome!


----------



## Norton (Dec 18, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*December 17th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Something seem different..... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## twilyth (Dec 18, 2014)

Somebody pulled their 8350 out of retirement?


----------



## TRWOV (Dec 18, 2014)

Maybe Ion found his old Duron.


----------



## Norton (Dec 18, 2014)

twilyth said:


> Somebody pulled their 8350 out of retirement?



Just a few short sessions to see if I could pick up a few OET wu's 

Didn't work though... just got MCM's


----------



## manofthem (Dec 18, 2014)

Kai bested the Gobuuku, and on the night of his huge 55M stone?


----------



## twilyth (Dec 18, 2014)

Whoa.  Talk about tunnel vision.  I didn't even notice.  You get used to seeing certain numbers and then you just sort of tune out.  I do anyway.

It's why notes I leave for myself disappear.  They don't actually disappear but they become invisible to me after I see them a few times.  Weird.


----------



## xvi (Dec 18, 2014)

twilyth said:


> It's why notes I leave for myself disappear. They don't actually disappear but they become invisible to me after I see them a few times. Weird.


Same thing happens to the post-it notes around my monitor.
..except the mustache one.


----------



## twilyth (Dec 18, 2014)

xvi said:


> Same thing happens to the post-it notes around my monitor.
> ..except the mustache one.


I have no idea what that means but it cracked me up.  Whatever you do - don't image-google 'mustache post-it'.  CANNOT BE UNSEEN!!!


----------



## xvi (Dec 18, 2014)

Oh, I just drew a mustache on it and put it on my monitor. If I need a mental break, I can open up mspaint and draw a little face to go with it.


----------



## twilyth (Dec 18, 2014)

Why do you have to update your PUD?  And why is there CRM on your PUD?  You should have a doctor look at that.  

j/k


----------



## xvi (Dec 18, 2014)

twilyth said:


> Why do you have to update your PUD?  And why is there CRM on your PUD?  You should have a doctor look at that.
> 
> j/k


Actually, that project was eventually shared with another employee, so the CRM PUD is spreading. I'm in denial about having it myself. I have other projects I need to spread to other people.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 18, 2014)

twilyth said:


> *Whatever you do - don't image-google 'mustache post-it'.  CANNOT BE UNSEEN!!!*



  

This sounds like free advice that a sensible man will accept without question


----------



## twilyth (Dec 18, 2014)

xvi said:


> Actually, that project was eventually shared with another employee, so the CRM PUD is spreading. I'm in denial about having it myself. I have other projects I need to spread to other people.


OH NOOEESSS!!!  You have unprotected intellectual congress with your colleagues?  For shame.  For shame.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 18, 2014)

twilyth said:


> Why do you have to update your PUD?  And why is there CRM on your PUD?  You should have a doctor look at that.
> 
> j/k




   God @twilyth I just laughed my ass off at that man. Shit, I am still giggling while writing................


----------



## Arjai (Dec 19, 2014)

twilyth said:


> I have no idea what that means but it cracked me up.  Whatever you do - don't image-google 'mustache post-it'.  CANNOT BE UNSEEN!!!







http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00NPCD6VU/?tag=tec06d-20

I googled it, HAD TO!!

This is all I found....I have no need for these. However, I can think of about a hundred things to do with them! 

Ut OH! Just clicked "Images"....



Spoiler: This will not go away! Beware!


----------



## Norton (Dec 19, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*December 18th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Some Close Finishes Today!!! ..... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## t_ski (Dec 19, 2014)

twilyth said:


> I have no idea what that means but it cracked me up.  Whatever you do - don't image-google 'mustache post-it'.  CANNOT BE UNSEEN!!!


Must either be talking about this:



Spoiler



http://www.sharenator.com/Nipple_Hair_Mustache_WOW/#img-10309



Or this:



Spoiler


----------



## Arjai (Dec 19, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Must either be talking about this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## twilyth (Dec 19, 2014)

Arjai said:


> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00NPCD6VU/?tag=tec06d-20
> 
> I googled it, HAD TO!!
> 
> ...





t_ski said:


> Must either be talking about this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those will also haunt your nightmares but really I just meant the outlets.  Tell me that you'll ever be able to look at another 3 prong outlet and not think 'moustache.'  And what happens if you ever go in for a psych eval, they ask you to do word association and the guy says 'outlet' and you say 'moustache.'  How many seconds before you think they drop the net on you?  Srs bidnis.


----------



## Arjai (Dec 19, 2014)

What if he says" Moustache" and you say," Batman!"?? Or, "Nipples!!'


----------



## xvi (Dec 19, 2014)

Arjai said:


> What if he says" Moustache" and you say," Batman!"?? Or, "Nipples!!'


"Batman" would be my answer to all the words.


----------



## Tallencor (Dec 19, 2014)

Oh man you guys make my day sometimes.


----------



## Norton (Dec 20, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*December 19th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Almost Here!!! ..... 
You can almost hear the eggs nogging!  




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 20, 2014)

I hope all is OK with GoBuuku...cherry pie again, at least sometimes, is certainly awesome, but his ~200k was even better.  Perhaps he had to turn over some of those servers....


----------



## Norton (Dec 21, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*December 20th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Reminder- Make sure your Holidays are Pet Safe!!! .....  








Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Dec 21, 2014)

Such a great movie, the best! 

Great Work pie eaters


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 21, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Such a great movie, the best!
> 
> Great Work pie eaters



Yep, that was a pretty damn funny scene in that movie.


----------



## Norton (Dec 22, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*December 21st, 2014*





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Don't forget to visit Santa!!! ..... 








Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Dec 22, 2014)

DAMN #11 AGAIN....I will get you pie!!!


----------



## Norton (Dec 23, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*December 22nd, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Everyone's getting ready! ..... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Tallencor (Dec 23, 2014)

2nd piece in a month.


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Dec 23, 2014)

Tallencor said:


> 2nd piece in a month.


WHY....WHY ME     (#11 right behind u again)


----------



## t_ski (Dec 23, 2014)

ChaoticG8R said:


> WHY....WHY ME     (#11 right behind u again)


You need to up your game, bro


----------



## Tallencor (Dec 23, 2014)

ChaoticG8R said:


> WHY....WHY ME     (#11 right behind u again)


I knew 3-4 weeks ago that you would be my stiff competition for the 16,000 ppd mark. Your climbing up the team ranks ranks faster than a squirrel with it's tail on fire. We have been trading placement spots even below that mark. As far as I am concerned you deserve to be celebrated for your contribution.
. Just think how happy you will be when you do take that spot from me by 2 or 300 points. I will gladly accept defeat and trade blows for the next couple of months my friend all in the name of making the world a better place. If it becomes a habit though I may have to forbid her from using her laptop and pull Mintcruncher1 from Kreij for a few days. As it is I will spend the holidays looking behind my back for a G8R nipping at my boots.
Any plans for breaking into the 20K mark?


----------



## manofthem (Dec 23, 2014)

Great work guys, it's lovely to see a little friendly competition for some pie  


As for me, my points are dropping I think. I can't remote into one of my rigs, so I'm guessing it is off, and since I'm won't be home for a little bit, it's going to have to wait. My main rig is now under Kreij which means I should only have the i3 going for me


----------



## Norton (Dec 24, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*December 23rd, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Time for caroling! ..... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Tallencor (Dec 24, 2014)

@ChaoticG8R  Very well played sir. Congrats on your pie. You----><----Me.


----------



## twilyth (Dec 24, 2014)

Yea @ChaoticG8R!


----------



## Norton (Dec 25, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*December 24th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Have a great Christmas! ..... 
Celebrating 50 years of Rudoph the Red Nosed Reindeer! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Dec 25, 2014)

Great work pie eaters, the individual numbers are looking terrific!


----------



## agent00skid (Dec 25, 2014)

Remember watching that movie on VHS when I was small...  Need to rewatch it at some point.


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Dec 25, 2014)

I'm running my 970/3930K/G3258/3317U at max.  Couldn't have done it without them (AND THIS AMAZING TEAM).


----------



## Norton (Dec 26, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*December 25th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Christmas in the trenches 1914! .....
A Christmas miracle from 100 years ago 




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christmas_truce#Christmas_1914
Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 26, 2014)

Here I come everyone!!! Up to 13th today............Guess what? I'm coming for ya.


----------



## Norton (Dec 27, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*December 26th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Hot Coffey! ..... 


Spoiler: Open carefully










Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Dec 28, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*December 27th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*A Winter classic! ..... 
1969 Mercury snowmobile




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Arjai (Dec 28, 2014)

25 HP...I used to have a Snow Blower with 27 HP!!


----------



## twilyth (Dec 28, 2014)

And no breaker points - how do they do it?  It must be magic!!!


----------



## Arjai (Dec 28, 2014)

twilyth said:


> And no breaker points - how do they do it?  It must be magic!!!


LOL, Technology moves on despite us!! Bring on the VR stuff!!

Much cheaper than a vacation!!


----------



## Norton (Dec 29, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*December 28th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Santa's work is done! .....
Vacation Time!!! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Dec 29, 2014)

The pies have been very impressive lately as well as all the top 20s.  I can't make top 30  (maybe today will be better) 

Keep it up everyone


----------



## Norton (Dec 30, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*December 29th, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Monday again!?! .....




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Tallencor (Dec 30, 2014)

Starting to think you need Coffee/Coffey as much as I do  Thanks for the updates Cap'n.


----------



## Norton (Dec 31, 2014)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*December 30th, 2014*





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*A real Starship!..... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 31, 2014)

Oh wow!!!! I actually made it for a sliver of pie!!!     

First time in several months!


----------



## Norton (Jan 1, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*December 31st, 2014*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*The dawn of a new year!..... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## xvi (Jan 1, 2015)

Got a rig spooling up as of a day or two ago. Looks like I'm making my way up the charts a little bit.


----------



## Norton (Jan 2, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*January 1st, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*How about a different kind of Pie!..... 
Yes... I'm craving! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Jan 2, 2015)

Norton said:


> *Time for Pie.....!*
> *January 1st, 2014*
> 
> 
> ...



@Norton is so awesome that he made 2014 start over 


JK  



That pizza looks appealing


----------



## Norton (Jan 3, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*January 2nd, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*The years 1st Hot Coffey!!!..... 


Spoiler:  Open Carefully!










Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## xvi (Jan 3, 2015)

I turned some rigs on and my points go down? That doesn't seem right.


----------



## twilyth (Jan 3, 2015)

xvi said:


> I turned some rigs on and my points go down? That doesn't seem right.


Don't worry.  Just make sure each one has work and is up.  I'm running around 90 threads and my points vary from 36k to 46k.  I guess it depends on how many of your wingmen's wu's get validated on any given day.  So it's possible that you just had a slow day and the new rigs aren't fully spooled up.


----------



## xvi (Jan 3, 2015)

twilyth said:


> Don't worry.  Just make sure each one has work and is up.  I'm running around 90 threads and my points vary from 36k to 46k.  I guess it depends on how many of your wingmen's wu's get validated on any given day.  So it's possible that you just had a slow day and the new rigs aren't fully spooled up.


Must be. I'm hoping these rigs will be some decently heavy hitters, albeit one of them being temporary. Not quite as good as Ion's Duron, but 12 Nehalem cores at about 2.6 or 2.8 GHz. I'm crossing my fingers that they'll hit their stride over the weekend.


----------



## Norton (Jan 3, 2015)

xvi said:


> Must be. I'm hoping these rigs will be some decently heavy hitters, albeit one of them being temporary. Not quite as good as Ion's Duron, but 12 Nehalem cores at about 2.6 or 2.8 GHz. I'm crossing my fingers that they'll hit their stride over the weekend.



6 cores/12 threads or 12 cores/24 threads? My s1366 Xeon (L5639 ES- 6c/12t) gets around 5k ppd* at 2.8Ghz:
http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=host&proj=bwcg&hostid=2253934
* running 11 threads since it's also folding atm...


----------



## Nordic (Jan 3, 2015)

Those 6 core lga1366 cpu's are nice but I think 2500k's are becoming the new great cheap used cpu. They are going for about $125, and motherboards are pretty cheap. Right now I have my 2500k overclocked to just 4ghz, and undervolted for power efficiency. It is on linux. Over the last couple months it has an average of 4,981 ppd. When I had it at 4.8ghz I was getting closer to 6000 ppd.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 3, 2015)

james888 said:


> Those 6 core lga1366 cpu's are nice but I think 2500k's are becoming the new great cheap used cpu. They are going for about $125, and motherboards are pretty cheap. Right now I have my 2500k overclocked to just 4ghz, and undervolted for power efficiency. It is on linux. Over the last couple months it has an average of 4,981 ppd. When I had it at 4.8ghz I was getting closer to 6000 ppd.


Power wise I would go for newer CPU. Points wise the 12 threads are still better but if I OC my 4790 a tad it will beat my i7 970 (OC'ed more then a bit). If you check my stats pay attention to that I run 7 threads on the 4790 and 11 on my i7 970 (W3670).


----------



## Norton (Jan 4, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*January 3rd, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Cool Wallpaper!!!..... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Nordic (Jan 4, 2015)

Brought by intel celeron g1620 back online, this time under linux. Should be exceeding 2k ppd for a whole system power draw of around 60w.


----------



## xvi (Jan 4, 2015)

Norton said:


> 6 cores/12 threads or 12 cores/24 threads? My s1366 Xeon (L5639 ES- 6c/12t) gets around 5k ppd* at 2.8Ghz:
> http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=host&proj=bwcg&hostid=2253934
> * running 11 threads since it's also folding atm...


Three quad-core Nehalem Xeons for a total of 12c/24t.  Two of the three are temporary, sadly.


----------



## t_ski (Jan 4, 2015)

Norton said:


> *Time for Pie.....!*
> *January 3rd, 2015*
> 
> 
> ...


The mobo behind the pie is nasty Bill: swollen and busted caps, dust, and what possibly might be a chunk of food by the PS/2 ports - it belongs here:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...-helpdesk-nightmare-picture-clubhouse.145287/


----------



## Norton (Jan 4, 2015)

t_ski said:


> The mobo behind the pie is nasty Bill: swollen and busted caps, dust, and what possibly might be a chunk of food by the PS/2 ports - it belongs here:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/the-filthy-rotten-nasty-helpdesk-nightmare-picture-clubhouse.145287/



Where do you think that pic came from  and yes it is pretty nasty


----------



## ST.o.CH (Jan 4, 2015)

Norton said:


> *Time for Pie.....!*
> *January 3rd, 2015*
> 
> 
> ...



I´m going on 40s by crunching a few  hours a day and 70% cpu trottle ( between 2000 and 3000 points per day).

The best of 40s is what´s going on above, that is a lot of threads,
 
The worst of 40s is trying to keep the electric bill under the budget .


----------



## Norton (Jan 5, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*January 4th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*View from Norton's front door tonight!!!..... 
*dramatization- not actual footage (pretty close though)




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## twilyth (Jan 5, 2015)

Wow, nice light show.  It always cracks me up how local cops tend to turn even relatively minor events into major conventions.  But I guess a high-speed, trans-jurisdictional car chase is at least a little special.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 5, 2015)

....thought those cop cars looked familiar....


----------



## twilyth (Jan 5, 2015)

Yeah.  It feels good not to see them in my rear view for a change though.  LOL.


----------



## Nordic (Jan 5, 2015)

twilyth said:


> Wow, nice light show.  It always cracks me up how local cops tend to turn even relatively minor events into major conventions.  But I guess a high-speed, trans-jurisdictional car chase is at least a little special.


I once was driving and saw 6 cop cars go flying by. It was a slow day, so I followed to see what the commotion was. I didn't follow too closely. I followed them to a small lake right near town that had another 4 cop cars. Just driving by it looked like someones small row boat flipped. The people were in distress, but there were 10 cop cars for that.


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 5, 2015)




----------



## twilyth (Jan 5, 2015)

Oooo.  So close today too.  Bummer dude.  I feel your pain, no, really.  I've been haunting ebay checking for v2 and v3 xeons almost every day even though I have automatic alerts set.  I really want a pair of 14 core v3's but I think those are going to continue to be pretty expensive for a while.  I almost talked myself into a pair of 10 core v2's today trying to rationalize it by saying that I needed a computer for the living room.

Actually it's not so much a living room as a bloated hallway connecting one side of the house to the other.  But it was also designed as a living room.  The guy who built the house was a contractor who built it himself and I guess figured that this was a nifty way to save space.  The real living room is upstairs over the garage so I use the empty space for my treadmill and universal gym.

Anyway, getting back to the point, the living room has a huge window that gets a lot of sun so I've been trying to use the remaining spare space to set up a work area and I was telling myself I would need a computer in there.  I then had this schizophrenic conversation with myself that went something like:  'Oh, so you want a computer for the living room.' 'Yup, looks like I'll have to buy another one.' 'Oh, that's too bad, it's a shame you don't just happen to have another spare computer that you could just move into the living room.' 'Yeah, bummer . . . wait, what?'  'Oh I don't know, maybe one of the 2 servers now in the kitchen could be . . . how do you say . . . relocated.' 'But . . . but . . . shit, I hate it when you're right.'


----------



## ST.o.CH (Jan 5, 2015)

TRWOV said:


>


Yeah, 214 points is less than a black nail of 17000 ppd, keep up the good work.


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm turning on my part timers today so I will taste pie soon


----------



## Norton (Jan 6, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*January 5th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*No swimming in this lake!!!..... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## twilyth (Jan 6, 2015)

Congrats @TRWOV for grabbing that acorn.


----------



## xvi (Jan 6, 2015)

Found my workstation locked up.  Might need to bump CPU fan speed up as it likes to sit around 80c under load. It's supposed to be controlled by BIOS, but it just doesn't seem to want to spin up. BIOS has a slider to set idle fan speed. Seems awfully unstable for a completely stock Xeon though.


Norton said:


> No swimming in this lake!!!.....


Not for very long, at least.


----------



## Norton (Jan 7, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*January 6th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Bao Bao having his first day in the snow!!!..... 








Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Tallencor (Jan 7, 2015)

Were showing some great numbers folks. Mine have fluctuated a bit due to some Dragon age Inq. Congrats to all.


----------



## Norton (Jan 9, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*January 7th and 8th, 2015
Today 1/8*




*Yesterday 1/7*


Spoiler:  Yesterday 










*Are you in our Top 20?
Today 1/8*




*Yesterday 1/7*


Spoiler:  Yesterday 










*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today



*Today*




*Yesterday*






*Two days of Pie means Twins!!!. 


Spoiler:  Hot Twins- open carefully! 










Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 9, 2015)

I miss those days and nights

Sucks too get old.

Great job team


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 9, 2015)

Great job tonight guys--Mad Shot in particular!


----------



## manofthem (Jan 9, 2015)

Great work by everyone, truly awesome!


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 9, 2015)

>20k to get pie. Insane. And awesome.


----------



## twilyth (Jan 9, 2015)

Crunch or be crunched . . . It's a cruncher eat cruncher world . . . ok, that's all I've got.  Oh, I forgot.  There's also the Alice in Wonderland quote - you have to run faster just to stay in the same place.


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## twilyth (Jan 9, 2015)

Oooo.  Nice one!!! 

edit:  is that from Pacific Rim?  It looks it might be.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Jan 9, 2015)

twilyth said:


> Oooo.  Nice one!!!
> 
> edit:  is that from Pacific Rim?  It looks it might be.



I think it´s not, I saw the movie and don´t recall seeing those letters on the movie.
Just kidding, nice one @TRWOV .


----------



## Norton (Jan 10, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*January 9th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*We made the BIG Pie today!!!..... 
Kiwi Pie for TPU!!!! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 10, 2015)

Oh wow, TPU made the overall WCG Pie!!!!!!!!! How awesome is that? 

Thanks for posting that amazing info @Norton


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 10, 2015)

Hah, IBM is just crazy there.
Great job everyone


----------



## twilyth (Jan 10, 2015)

I can't believe people are still signed up for Ripple, not to mention RSC.  There isn't even a market for the RSC crap-coin, is there?  I guess it goes to show how little people pay attention to BOINC once it's installed.

edit: and btw, how is easynews even still in business?  Usenet is almost worthless these days.  I used to dl from Usenet constantly but even I made the switch to torrents years ago.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 10, 2015)

twilyth said:


> I can't believe people are still signed up for Ripple, not to mention RSC.  There isn't even a market for the RSC crap-coin, is there?  I guess it goes to show how little people pay attention to BOINC once it's installed.
> 
> edit: and btw, how is easynews even still in business?  Usenet is almost worthless these days.  I used to dl from Usenet constantly but even I made the switch to torrents years ago.


What are Ripple and RSC?


----------



## xvi (Jan 10, 2015)

twilyth said:


> I can't believe people are still signed up for Ripple, not to mention RSC.


I have a sneaky suspicion that a large number of people still crunching under Ripple were never aware that they're doing it in the first place.


[Ion] said:


> What are Ripple and RSC?


Ripple made their own cryptocoin. If you crunch under their name, they "pay" you with their cryptocurrency. People put value on the coin (for reasons unknown), so the coin (and WCG) exploded with people running WCG for profit. AFIK, there were rumors that WCG was then installed maliciously on machines, crunching for the malware's creator.


----------



## twilyth (Jan 10, 2015)

Have you looked at the price of XRP's (Ripple's "coin") lately?  It's about 4 or 5 times what it was when they were giving them away.  It's up to about 2 cents now and has been as high as nearly 3 cents.  The reason for that I think is that Ripple Labs stopped selling XRPs privately so people who wanted to speculate had to buy them from one of the exchanges.  So I don't really see it going a lot higher, but I guess you never know.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 10, 2015)

Great work out eaters, looking down right handsome!  


Just noticed I'm way low, and it looks like 2 of my machines aren't online... And since I don't feel like getting up, think it's going to have to wait to the morning. I did drop my modem/router yesterday, so that may be it.


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 10, 2015)

is it me or is today's pie wrong?


----------



## manofthem (Jan 10, 2015)

TRWOV said:


> is it me or is today's pie wrong?



No, it's not just you lol.  Now that I'm looking, yes you are correct, at least according to what I'm looking at.... 



Edit: got up and checked the pcs: the main rig is connected, but one of my pcs isn't connected for some reason.  When the router dropped, the tab on the ethernet cable snapped off so maybe it's just a wire connection issue. The pc is running but I'm too tired to do any more tinkering tonight


----------



## twilyth (Jan 10, 2015)

@manofthem - yeah, a missing tab will f*** you up.  Any vibrations at all and the metal contacts inside the RJ45 connector won't touch the wires inside the router.

Regarding pie - it's fine.  It adds up to 129% just like it's supposed to.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 10, 2015)

twilyth said:


> @manofthem - yeah, a missing tab will f*** you up.  Any vibrations at all and the metal contacts inside the RJ45 connector won't touch the wires inside the router.
> 
> Regarding pie - it's fine.  It adds up to 129% just like it's supposed to.



Turns out that while the tab is broken on the ethernet cable, the issue lay elsewhere. 2 nights ago when I switched the keyboards, I knocked the ethernet cable a little bit out of the pc (nic-side too has a broken clip ).

Yes, it would be wise to replace the cable, but it's a long cable so since I only have short ones, it'll have to wait.  The best solution is to simply get a wireless card since it's far away from my router


----------



## Norton (Jan 10, 2015)

TRWOV said:


> is it me or is today's pie wrong?





manofthem said:


> No, it's not just you lol.  Now that I'm looking, yes you are correct, at least according to what I'm looking at....



Pie is fixed!  Sorry Team, attached the wrong file to the post last night.... 

Thanks for catching it!


----------



## Norton (Jan 11, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*January 10th, 2015*





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Banana!!!..... 








Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Jan 11, 2015)

Lol, I love the minions! I was watching it on my phone and my daughter came running over to watch it too 

Great work everyone!


----------



## t_ski (Jan 11, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Turns out that while the tab is broken on the ethernet cable, the issue lay elsewhere. 2 nights ago when I switched the keyboards, I knocked the ethernet cable a little bit out of the pc (nic-side too has a broken clip ).
> 
> Yes, it would be wise to replace the cable, but it's a long cable so since I only have short ones, it'll have to wait.  The best solution is to simply get a wireless card since it's far away from my router


How long do you need?  In the meantime, you could wedge a piece of folded paper into the slot to tighten up the connection.


----------



## Norton (Jan 12, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*January 11th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Snow you don't have to drive in!!!..... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Nordic (Jan 12, 2015)

That looks nice. It keeps snowing and raining throughout the day, just leaving a wet slushy mess here.


----------



## Norton (Jan 12, 2015)

james888 said:


> That looks nice. It keeps snowing and raining throughout the day, just leaving a wet slushy mess here.



We have the same thing coming for tomorrow... not looking forward to it since it will make my already sore back feel worse. 

On a  Pie related note- moved my 4P over to the Kreij account for a little while so expect to see my #'s drop off a bunch while his go up


----------



## manofthem (Jan 12, 2015)

Norton said:


> On a  Pie related note- moved my 4P over to the Kreij account for a little while so expect to see my #'s drop off a bunch while his go up



Awesomesauce!  My 4770k is still with Kreij so it'll appreciate some more association  

Sorry about the back!


----------



## Nordic (Jan 12, 2015)

Boinc stats,, not freedc, is showing me having double points on most rigs. I wonder if there was an error, and we will see some interesting numbers in pie today.


----------



## xvi (Jan 12, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Turns out that while the tab is broken on the ethernet cable, the issue lay elsewhere. 2 nights ago when I switched the keyboards, I knocked the ethernet cable a little bit out of the pc (nic-side too has a broken clip ).
> 
> Yes, it would be wise to replace the cable, but it's a long cable so since I only have short ones, it'll have to wait.  The best solution is to simply get a wireless card since it's far away from my router


Orange-stripe, orange, green-stripe, blue, blue-stripe, green, brown-stripe, brown. Chop the ends and re-crimp it!


Norton said:


> not looking forward to it since it will make my already sore back feel worse.


It's those frozen manhole covers, isn't it!


----------



## manofthem (Jan 12, 2015)

xvi said:


> Orange-stripe, orange, green-stripe, blue, blue-stripe, green, brown-stripe, brown. Chop the ends and re-crimp it!
> 
> It's those frozen manhole covers, isn't it!



Haha that's a good idea, never thought of it. I'm waiting to hear back from @t_ski about a cable, but if that doesn't work out, I'll consider recrimping it. Actually I think I did learn how to do that years ago when I got my A+ cert, but that was about 12 years ago now


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 12, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Haha that's a good idea, never thought of it. I'm waiting to hear back from @t_ski about a cable, but if that doesn't work out, I'll consider recrimping it. Actually I think I did learn how to do that years ago when I got my A+ cert, but that was about 12 years ago now



If you need a cable made Matt, let me know man. I have a gang of Cat5 cable and ends. I could make ya one up, test, and send it to ya brother. Just let me know how long it needs to be.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 12, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> If you need a cable made Matt, let me know man. I have a gang of Cat5 cable and ends. I could make ya one up, test, and send it to ya brother. Just let me know how long it needs to be.


Thank you good sir. I should know by tonight whether or not I'll find a replacement, and if not, I'll give you a holler. Thans!


----------



## Norton (Jan 12, 2015)

xvi said:


> It's those frozen manhole covers, isn't it!



Kinda... having to deal with them last week really messed my back up  Today the wet weather just makes it feel worse


----------



## Nordic (Jan 12, 2015)

Today we have the densest fog I have ever seen. You lose visibility after about 50-75 feet depending on location. Its also sitting at about 32f so everything has a frozen mist laying on it. Its really a unique weather experience for me.


----------



## Norton (Jan 12, 2015)

james888 said:


> Today we have the densest fog I have ever seen. You lose visibility after about 50-75 feet depending on location. Its also sitting at about 32f so everything has a frozen mist laying on it. Its really a unique weather experience for me.



Take a pic and post it 

I got stuck in fog like that while on a sailboat in high school... really eerie feeling when that happens while you're on the water  the fog covered half of the boat!!


----------



## manofthem (Jan 12, 2015)

james888 said:


> Today we have the densest fog I have ever seen. You lose visibility after about 50-75 feet depending on location. Its also sitting at about 32f so everything has a frozen mist laying on it. Its really a unique weather experience for me.



Pics or it didn't happen 

 jk but I would love to see some pics of that, like @Norton said.


----------



## Nordic (Jan 12, 2015)

Well it seems to have warmed up this last hour by enough to clear most of the fog. Its still foggy but not really dense. No frozen mist either. I suspect it will happen again tomorrow morning, so I will take pictures if so.


----------



## VulkanBros (Jan 12, 2015)

I give you The Fog   (1980 i think it was)...man I am old


----------



## twilyth (Jan 12, 2015)

Bridge to nowhere - first it takes your body, then it takes your SOUL!!!!


----------



## Nordic (Jan 12, 2015)

I am landlocked, which is what was crazy about this fog. There is no sizable body of water for at least 75 miles or more. It is mosty flat, not Florida flat, but just rolling hills. Nothing like the rocky mountains not too far away. Florida is so flat. I felt like I could see all of florida from the top of that one highest Disney roller coaster.


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 13, 2015)

james888 said:


> Today we have the densest fog I have ever seen. You lose visibility after about 50-75 feet depending on location. Its also sitting at about 32f so everything has a frozen mist laying on it. Its really a unique weather experience for me.



That is pretty wild. It has been almost exactly the same here for the last two days! All the trees have a layer of frost on them and the fog was very very dense late yesterday and all day today.


----------



## Nordic (Jan 13, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> That is pretty wild. It has been almost exactly the same here for the last two days! All the trees have a layer of frost on them and the fog was very very dense late yesterday and all day today.


Your only a state southeast of me, so that isn't that surprising. Must be most of the northwest then.


----------



## Norton (Jan 13, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*January 12th, 2015*





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Weather forecasting made easy!!!.....  




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Jan 13, 2015)

that pic is funny, and way too true 

Great work pie eaters. It's great to see Kreij back up there


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 13, 2015)

james888 said:


> Your only a state southeast of me, so that isn't that surprising. Must be most of the northwest then.




Here is a quick shot I took just before heading out to work early this morning: 





Of course with the sun coming out and the wind picking up all of that is gone now.


----------



## Norton (Jan 14, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*January 13th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*But is it fishing?..... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jan 15, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*January 14th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Have some fun with a science based puzzle (link below)..... 




http://science.howstuffworks.com/science-puzzles.htm
Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jan 16, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*January 15th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*You are Here!.....somewhere 
An awesome pic from @Drone's solar system thread! 




http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/solar-system.176191/page-5#post-3222488
Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jan 17, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*January 16th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Here's a Star Wars Top 10 from the Late Show 








Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Nordic (Jan 17, 2015)

Surprised to see myself doing this well. It is because the athlon 620 is really over performing. It averages 2k ppd, but yesterday it got 2500 and today 3500.


----------



## Norton (Jan 18, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*January 17th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Team Up- Overkill??  




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 18, 2015)

"2"?


----------



## VulkanBros (Jan 18, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> "2"?


Looks like a graphics glitch ..... or you have been upgraded ;-)


----------



## Norton (Jan 18, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> "2"?



Could be reason for it or it could be a bad cropping job... either way I'm not telling!


----------



## Norton (Jan 19, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*January 18th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Colonial Marines get all the Cool Stuff!!! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 19, 2015)

Norton said:


> Could be reason for it or it could be a bad cropping job... either way I'm not telling!


At least it didn't tell me I'm number 1.
Open carefully:


Spoiler


----------



## ST.o.CH (Jan 19, 2015)

Norton said:


> *Time for Pie.....!*
> *January 15th, 2015*
> 
> 
> ...


The best House in the universe and outskirts.



Norton said:


> *Time for Pie.....!*
> *January 17th, 2015*
> 
> 
> ...


Nice animatronics stuff, the middle is a custom with an homo sapiens inside( if I´m not wrong).
Anyway congrats to the makers of stones, from the eight on stand to the eight in bed  .


----------



## t_ski (Jan 20, 2015)

Norton said:


> *Time for Pie.....!*
> *January 17th, 2015*
> 
> 
> ...


It's a sad day when I make it all the way up to #24 with one rig


----------



## manofthem (Jan 20, 2015)

t_ski said:


> It's a sad day when I make it all the way up to #24 with one rig



But on the other hand, it's a glorious day when you can hit that high with one rig


----------



## t_ski (Jan 20, 2015)

manofthem said:


> But on the other hand, it's a glorious day when you can hit that high with one rig


Well, it _is_ a 6-core


----------



## Norton (Jan 20, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*January 19th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*The "official" USAF UFO ID chart!  




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Jan 20, 2015)

A favorite weather balloon of mine


----------



## Norton (Jan 21, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*January 20th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*A little tool for rush jobs! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Nordic (Jan 21, 2015)

Not sure how I got the points, but hey 17k is pretty nice.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 21, 2015)

You are correct did, nicely done! 

Apparently somehow I had BOINC not running on my i7; it wasn't even stopped or paused, program wasn't running. Strange because it never gets shut off, just occasionally put to sleep....  Eh, stance pc voodoo


----------



## Norton (Jan 22, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*January 21st, 2015*





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Pretty neat telescope graphic!!!..... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Jan 22, 2015)

Great work all you pie eaters and high rollers!


----------



## Norton (Jan 23, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*January 22nd, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Need help? Coon & Friends are there!!!..... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Jan 23, 2015)

Ha, finally placed again: #30 and I'll take it


----------



## VulkanBros (Jan 23, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Ha, finally placed again: #30 and I'll take it



GodZilla is on the way .....


----------



## ST.o.CH (Jan 23, 2015)

VulkanBros said:


> GodZilla is on the way .....


Don´t be afraid, this is the good one.


----------



## Nordic (Jan 24, 2015)

LIONS TIGERS AND BEARS OH MY!!! I was surprised to see 17k but now 19k. First off, my athlon 620 is still over performing and got 2800k today. I don't know how or why but it has been doing this well for a couple days now. I am getting extra points from my 3570k because I am not gaming that much.

I thought I was out of the pie race, but with people spooling down and my unexpected points it can happen I guess.


----------



## Norton (Jan 24, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*January 23rd, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Friday!!!..... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jan 26, 2015)

Hey Team sorry for the delay on the Pie.... haven't been feeling that great and am a little stressed out over some assorted items. 

Hope to get the Pie for yesterday and today done in a little while but if I don't get it finished I'll get it done and posted by early tomorrow.

Crunch on!


----------



## manofthem (Jan 26, 2015)

Norton said:


> Hey Team sorry for the delay on the Pie.... haven't been feeling that great and am a little stressed out over some assorted items.
> 
> Hope to get the Pie for yesterday and today done in a little while but if I don't get it finished I'll get it done and posted by early tomorrow.
> 
> Crunch on!



It's all good, we forgive readily. 

It really seems that a lot of us have had some issues affecting us this past week 

Wife just went to the ER again with her mom and cousin, and I'm at home with the 2 girls trying to put them to sleep. This thing affecting the wife sucks big time!


----------



## Nordic (Jan 26, 2015)

Things are only improving, having just landed a dream internship here. Just means I am sending more good wishes towards everyone. Seems to be a rough start to the year for many of us.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 26, 2015)

james888 said:


> Things are only improving, having just landed a dream internship here. Just means I am sending more good wishes towards everyone. Seems to be a rough start to the year for many of us.



Congrats to you sir! 

It's a rough start for some, but not for everyone. In the end, I hope it only improves, as you say


----------



## Norton (Jan 27, 2015)

*Time for Pie..... THE WEEKEND!* 
*January 24th and 25th, 2015
January 25th*




*January 24th*


Spoiler:  1/24










*Are you in our Top 20?
January 25th*




*January 24th*


Spoiler:  1/24










*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today



*January 25th*




*January 24th*






*Sorry folks- Pie is a little stale, Fresh Pie tonight!!!. 
* had a decent gif... couldn't get it to attach




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Nordic (Jan 27, 2015)

Cool. Pie is good.


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 27, 2015)

Gonna turn off the laptops, the power bill was... unpleasant


----------



## Norton (Jan 27, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*January 26th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*View from the window in the Northeast US tonight!!!..... 
Thanks Blizzard Juno 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 27, 2015)

Norton said:


> Thanks *Blizzard Juno *


Magical time for/with the kids though.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 27, 2015)

Great work all...it looks like I'm slowly clawing my way ever closer to GoBuuku's output but he remains stubbornly ahead.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 27, 2015)

Great work pie eaters! 

I still didn't get the chance to change out the cooler on my i3 yet as family problems persist   but I hope tomorrow will lend me more time  




[Ion] said:


> Great work all...it looks like I'm slowly clawing my way ever closer to GoBuuku's output but he remains stubbornly ahead.



The difference is dwindling indeed


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 27, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Great work pie eaters!
> 
> I still didn't get the chance to change out the cooler on my i3 yet as family problems persist   but I hope tomorrow will lend me more time
> 
> ...


We going to get the milestones any time soon?  I can't go to bed until I see them


----------



## manofthem (Jan 27, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> We going to get the milestones any time soon?  I can't go to bed until I see them



Well, things have been crazy for me lately, and unfortunately it seems that I've been taking it out on the Stones post. I hate to keep posting about my own troubles, especially when other team members have bigger troubles, but family responsibilities have precluded me from being as active on TPU as I'd like and as swift with my posting responsibilities as I should.

But yes, I'm off to do them now 


Edit: I get it now....  The big stone is dropping tonight. Sorry bro, I wish I had posted earlier for you


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 27, 2015)

No worries 
I'm just excited, it's been a long time in the making


----------



## twilyth (Jan 27, 2015)

Norton said:


> *Time for Pie.....!*
> *January 26th, 2015
> View from the window in the Northeast US tonight!!!.....
> Thanks Blizzard Juno
> ...


It's not that bad here in NJ.  First we were supposed to get 13-17".  Then it was 6-8".  Now it's 1-3" and so far I've hardly seen anything.


----------



## Norton (Jan 27, 2015)

twilyth said:


> It's not that bad here in NJ.  First we were supposed to get 13-17".  Then it was 6-8".  Now it's 1-3" and so far I've hardly seen anything.



Looks like we got about a foot... will know for certain once I drag my lazy ass outside and start shoveling


----------



## xvi (Jan 27, 2015)

Norton said:


> Looks like we got about a foot... will know for certain once I drag my lazy ass outside and start shoveling


That quad-crossfire manhole de-icer would have come in handy here. It's the gift that keeps on giving!

Edit: Mount that bad boy on a Roomba and it'll do all the work for you!


----------



## Norton (Jan 28, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*January 27th, 2015*





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Better than a snow plow?..... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 28, 2015)

The hell is that thing?


----------



## t_ski (Jan 28, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> The hell is that thing?


Snow melter


----------



## Nordic (Jan 28, 2015)

Looks like a jet turbine on top of a truck. ... And #8 pie?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 28, 2015)

Nice they have fire extinguishers.  But, in case of a fire, could you get to them?


----------



## Norton (Jan 28, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Nice they have* fire extinguishers*.  But, in case of a fire, could you get to them?



Well *safety first* when you tack weld an old jet engine 15' high on the back of a truck


----------



## ST.o.CH (Jan 28, 2015)

Norton said:


> *Time for Pie.....!*
> *January 27th, 2015*
> 
> 
> ...





[Ion] said:


> The hell is that thing?



Seems to be a watchtower mobile with an extinguisher that has a huge nozzle,


----------



## Norton (Jan 30, 2015)

*Time for Pie(s)..!* 
*January 28th and 29th, 2015
Today*




*Yesterday*


Spoiler:  1/28










*Are you in our Top 20?
Today*




*Yesterday*


Spoiler:  1/28










*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today



*Today*




*Yesterday*






*Two Pies= twins!!!. 
Twin Turbo's 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## xvi (Jan 30, 2015)

Sweet jesus that is a sexy downpipe. I'm going to use my psychic powers to guess that the car is an Audi R8 V10.


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 30, 2015)

xvi said:


> Sweet jesus that is a sexy downpipe. I'm going to use my psychic powers to guess that the car is an Audi R8 V10.



As close to the ground as the exhaust is in that picture, I am thinking its a rear engine Porsche.


----------



## xvi (Jan 30, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> As close to the ground as the exhaust is in that picture, I am thinking its a rear engine Porsche.


Transmission has an Audi and Ferrari logo on it though. I can only think of one car that marries both, although (iirc) Audi, Ferrari and Porsche are all owned by VW, so it could be there on a Porsche.

Looks like the same system here. Surprised I found something similar.
Anyone know what those two pipes splitting off might be? Sir Norton? That's a really large pipe for what I'm guessing might be the EGR. And two of them? Joined in to the exhaust so far down and facing the wrong direction?
Edit: Oh! Probably for the wastegate exhaust bypass?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 30, 2015)

xvi said:


> Edit: Oh! Probably for the wastegate exhaust bypass?


You be right, that would be the wastegate pipes


----------



## Norton (Jan 31, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*January 30th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*TGIF- have a great weekend!!!..... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Caring1 (Jan 31, 2015)

xvi said:


> Transmission has an Audi and Ferrari logo on it though. I can only think of one car that marries both, although (iirc) Audi, Ferrari and Porsche are all owned by VW, so it could be there on a Porsche.


That looks like the Wolfsburg crest above the Audi symbol, so I'd say Porsche.
But it could be a rear engined Audi too.
Edit, it is an Audi...
http://car.autohome.com.cn/photo/series/2828/14/2443584.html


----------



## Norton (Feb 1, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*January 31st, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Almost game time!!!..... 
WINGS! WINGS!!! WINGS!!!!! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Nordic (Feb 1, 2015)

Eww. What is that green thing getting in the way of those wings.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 1, 2015)

Great work pie eaters  




james888 said:


> Eww. What is that green thing getting in the way of those wings.



That little bit type a green thing "kale" makes those chicken wings a healthy dish, kind of how lettuce and tomato makes bacon cheeseburger healthy too  

Actually kale is a really healthy food packed with good stuff for us that helps fight bad things like cancer, and those of us that don't normally eat it should consider adding some into our diet.


----------



## Nordic (Feb 1, 2015)

I have a confession. I don't like wings and would rather have kale.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 1, 2015)

james888 said:


> I have a confession. I don't like wings and would rather have kale.



 

Next you're going to day you don't like pie 


 just messing with ya


----------



## Nordic (Feb 1, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Next you're going to day you don't like pie
> 
> 
> just messing with ya


I love pie. I just have a natural dislike for salty foods. I do have a remarkable sugar tooth.


----------



## xvi (Feb 2, 2015)

james888 said:


> I have a confession. I don't like wings and would rather have kale.


I.. I like kale too. It's just so nice and earthy. Nothing like that bland ol' lettuce.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 2, 2015)

ST.o.CH said:


> Seems to be a watchtower mobile with an extinguisher that has a huge nozzle,


It seems a Transformer


----------



## Norton (Feb 2, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*February 1st, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Game Over!!!..... 
Who won? 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Nordic (Feb 2, 2015)

I need another cpu to compete with trwov.


----------



## xvi (Feb 2, 2015)

Norton said:


> Game Over!!!.....
> Who won?


With cheerleaders like those, the fans.
The game was quite a clencher.


----------



## Norton (Feb 3, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*February 2nd, 2015*





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Team TPU gets the Kiwi Slice on the Big Pie!!!..... 
WOOT!!!! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Feb 3, 2015)

That's awesome to see TPU getting a slice of the big pie, looking at the "Big PIEture!"


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 3, 2015)

160k....I'm almost certain that's the best CPU-only day I've ever had


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 4, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> 160k....I'm almost certain that's the best CPU-only day I've ever had


Congrats buddy. Oh how I would love to see some more gpu units.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 4, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Congrats buddy. Oh how I would love to see some more gpu units.


Thanks! 
Sure takes a lot of systems to do though....like 260 threads worth 
If GPU WUs do come out, I'm not really in a good position to take advantage of them....but I suspect that I could sell off all of the i5s and buy some GPUs in a pinch.  We can only hope


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 4, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Thanks!
> Sure takes a lot of systems to do though....like 260 threads worth
> If GPU WUs do come out, I'm not really in a good position to take advantage of them....but I suspect that I could sell off all of the i5s and buy some GPUs in a pinch.  We can only hope


I am sitting decent for gpu units. I have 8 to use lol.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 4, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I am sitting decent for gpu units. I have 8 to use lol.


I'm not even terribly clear what I have...I know I have the HD7930, HD7950, a GTX680, a GTX560TI448, and maybe a HD7770, but everything else is quite old.


----------



## Norton (Feb 4, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*February 3rd, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Been a while since we had Hot Coffey!!! 


Spoiler:  Open Carefully!










Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 4, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> I'm not even terribly clear what I have...I know I have the HD7930, HD7950, a GTX680, a GTX560TI448, and maybe a HD7770, but everything else is quite old.


I have 2x 6850's, 2x 7770' s, 2x 7850's,  a 7970, and a 290x.  I would love to see what the 290x would have done considering the 7970's did so well.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 4, 2015)

Great work pie eaters! And Coffey was appreciated as always  



ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I have 2x 6850's, 2x 7770' s, 2x 7850's,  a 7970, and a 290x.  I would love to see what the 290x would have done considering the 7970's did so well.



Nice collection!   I too am curious as to the 290(x)'s; I have 2 290s, a 270x, and a 7770. (I have a 7970 sitting in my bro's pc that I'm working on getting back, as soon as he upgrades his GPU. Sucker also has my ram ) 

The 290s are folding currently but I'd bring them to the grid if there was available work.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 4, 2015)

WoW I can't believe that i am almost there


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 5, 2015)

james888 said:


> I need another cpu to compete with trwov.








 Sorry to burst your bubble...


----------



## Nordic (Feb 5, 2015)

TRWOV said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble...


Grr. I do have a cpu on the way too, but it can't compete with that! You already were reaching 20k sometimes which is higher than me. Sigh, what a cut throat sport crunching is.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 5, 2015)

james888 said:


> Grr. I do have a cpu on the way too, but it can't compete with that! You already were reaching 20k sometimes which is higher than me. Sigh, what a cut throat sport crunching is.


Tru dat.  Sometimes it feels like being a contestant on next top model or the bachelor.  The only difference is that instead of spending money on bigger boobs or an ass lift, we have to spend money on hardware (and no, not that kind).

Hmmm.  That analogy sounded a lot better in my head than it does in print.


----------



## m&m's (Feb 5, 2015)

Norton said:


> *Are you in our Top 20?*



Someone took a look at my stats


----------



## manofthem (Feb 5, 2015)

twilyth said:


> Tru dat.  Sometimes it feels like being a contestant on next top model or the bachelor.  The only difference is that instead of spending money on bigger boobs or an ass lift, we have to spend money on hardware (and no, not that kind).
> 
> Hmmm.  That analogy sounded a lot better in my head than it does in print.



If crunching hardware is the pc parallel to cosmetic surgery, I'm the ugliest girl around


----------



## Arjai (Feb 5, 2015)

m&m's said:


> Someone took a look at my stats


That would be our Nosey Captain, @Norton !

He's always checking out people's stuff! It's disgusting!


----------



## Arjai (Feb 5, 2015)

No Pie today?


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 5, 2015)

james888 said:


> Grr. I do have a cpu on the way too, but it can't compete with that! You already were reaching 20k sometimes which is higher than me. Sigh, what a cut throat sport crunching is.



If this keeps going on this way by next year we'd need >30K to get pie.


----------



## Nordic (Feb 5, 2015)

TRWOV said:


> If this keeps going on this way by next year we'd need >30K to get pie.


ARMS RACE FOR SCIENCE! And with moores law that isn't so far fetched.


----------



## Norton (Feb 6, 2015)

Arjai said:


> No Pie today?



Too tired last night  Should get it caught up by tonight


----------



## FireFox (Feb 6, 2015)

Arjai said:


> No Pie today?


I wanted to do the same question


----------



## Norton (Feb 6, 2015)

Pie coming up shortly- will edit it into this post 

EDIT- I posted here:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/have-you-got-pie-today.93832/page-438#post-3234939


----------



## FireFox (Feb 6, 2015)

From both days?

Curious if i am listed, before i take the Airplane


----------



## Norton (Feb 6, 2015)

*Time for Pie(s)..!* 
*February 5th and 6th, 2015
Today*





*Yesterday*


Spoiler:  2/4










*Are you in our Top 20?
Today*




*Yesterday*


Spoiler:  2/4










*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today



*Today*




*Yesterday*






*Two Pies= twins!!!. 
Twin Cam's Ford 427 SOHC style 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## FireFox (Feb 6, 2015)

Yeah, almost there


----------



## xvi (Feb 6, 2015)

Huh. That's an interesting engine.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 6, 2015)

Getting the alignments right for that cam chain must be fun.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 6, 2015)

It's nice to see timing chains on an engine again.  I though everybody had switched to belts.


----------



## Norton (Feb 6, 2015)

twilyth said:


> It's nice to see timing chains on an engine again.  I though everybody had switched to belts.



That's a 50+ year old design that Ford put together to counter Chrysler's 426 Hemi 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ford_FE_engine

Still awesome power regardless of its age!


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 7, 2015)

Norton said:


> That's a 50+ year old design that Ford put together to counter Chrysler's 426 Hemi
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ford_FE_engine
> 
> Still awesome power regardless of its age!




That was actually the first engine they put in the Cobra in the 60's. One of them bare bone engines are now worth a small fortune.


----------



## craigo (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## t_ski (Feb 7, 2015)

Norton said:


> *Time for Pie(s)..!*
> *February 5th and 5th, 2015*


They working you too hard again Bill?


----------



## Norton (Feb 7, 2015)

t_ski said:


> They working you too hard again Bill?



Nasty weather + shoveling= tired Norton


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 7, 2015)

Norton said:


> Nasty weather + shoveling= tired Norton



Understandable for sure. 

Wake up + go to work + staying awake all day = Tired Stinger


----------



## Nordic (Feb 7, 2015)

I would love to get some snow instead of this freezing rain. My thermometers has been saying 30f but it is raining. It just leaves frozen mess. At least today it warmed up to 55c oddly enough.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 7, 2015)

t_ski said:


> They working you too hard again Bill?


Could be ground hog day syndrome.


----------



## Norton (Feb 7, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*February 6th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*A Taste of Spring!..... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## twilyth (Feb 7, 2015)

Posting that picture while many of us are freezing our scrotums off was . . . well, it was just cruel is what it was.


----------



## Nordic (Feb 7, 2015)

Is that the color green...? It has been so long.


----------



## Norton (Feb 7, 2015)

twilyth said:


> Posting that picture while many of us are freezing our scrotums off was . . . well, it was just cruel is what it was.



I froze my ass off today... the pic is just reminder that we'll have hay fever to complain about in a couple of months


----------



## manofthem (Feb 7, 2015)

Hey guys, that's what it looks like down here, just horribly green around these parts. I'd love a little white   


@twilyth that pic reminds me of inappropriate things


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 7, 2015)

twilyth said:


> Could be ground hog day syndrome.


Guess what movie we watched tonight at "Movie Night at Grandma's?"  "Ned?  Ned Ryerson?"


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 7, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> "Ned? Ned Ryerson?"


----------



## Norton (Feb 9, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*February 7th thru 8th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Can you taste the Kiwi pie??!..... 
We reached the big Pie!!!  Congrats Team!!! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Feb 9, 2015)

Wow, Ion and GoBuuku evened out!  very nice work! 


And that's so amazing to see TPU grabbing a slice now and then, makes me warm and fuzzy inside 

Speaking of a slice, I'm starving  (literally (not literally, just hungry, and crunching-ly )


----------



## Nordic (Feb 9, 2015)

Being down on cpu's till today, where I gained 4 more cores, I am sure climbing pie. #8 is shocking.


----------



## Jetster (Feb 9, 2015)

twilyth said:


> It's nice to see timing chains on an engine again.  I though everybody had switched to belts.



Belts are a 90s thing. Most went back to chains.


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 9, 2015)

Are those individual figures daily numbers?
Because if they are I've got no hope of reaching those and getting pie


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 9, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> Are those individual figures daily numbers?
> Because if they are I've got no hope of reaching those and getting pie


Numbers are individual figures but they are bloated. Usually they daily's are roughly half of those.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 9, 2015)

@Caring1 - Like mad shot said, those figures are 2 days of production since there was site maintenance at WCG over the weekend.


----------



## Norton (Feb 10, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*February 9th, 2015*





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Monday........ 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 10, 2015)

Sandbagging m&m's?


----------



## m&m's (Feb 10, 2015)

For security reasons, I disabled internet access during weekends so Monday is the dump day. Some of my servers didn't have enough units stored so they stopped crunching Sunday and I'll maybe add 3 old servers this week so next Monday should be even more points.


----------



## Norton (Feb 11, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*February 10th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*A smile from the Hubble!!!........ 




http://www.spacetelescope.org/images/potw1506a/
Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## twilyth (Feb 11, 2015)

That looks like some crazy gravitational lensing.


----------



## Norton (Feb 13, 2015)

*This post is just to catch up.... Today's Pie is coming up a little later this evening
Time for Yesterday's Pie.....!* 
*February 11th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Me last night!!!........ 
Sorry Folks... long days lately 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## twilyth (Feb 13, 2015)

C'mon mom.  Leftovers again?


----------



## Norton (Feb 13, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*February 12th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Some of the Big Pie again!!.... 
Second time in less than a week! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Feb 13, 2015)

Great work pie eaters!  And GoBuuku keeps on growing!


----------



## Norton (Feb 14, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*February 13th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*A Kiwi slice of the Big Pie again!!.... 
Top 10- Back to Back! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## twilyth (Feb 14, 2015)

That looks like a cement slice to me - which for some reason is a lot better than kiwi.  I think we might need some new names for the slices.  Unfortunately I can't think of any gray foods.  I do have some gray food in the fridg, but I wouldn't eat it.


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 14, 2015)

Mmmm brains


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 14, 2015)

twilyth said:


> I can't think of any gray foods


Poi!


----------



## twilyth (Feb 14, 2015)

And poi to you too my good sir.  Hrmpf.


----------



## Norton (Feb 15, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*February 14th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Hoping everyone enjoyed Valentines Day!!.... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Feb 16, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*February 15th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Proof this weather is making people (expletive) Nuts!!!.... 
Jim Cantore from TWC REALLY likes Thundersnow! 








Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## twilyth (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## FireFox (Feb 16, 2015)

After one week away I am back, can't you see it? Of course you can becasue I am Almost there once again


----------



## Norton (Feb 17, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*February 16th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Here's some amazing footage!.... 
A Russian SU-35 showing the Cobra








Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## xvi (Feb 17, 2015)

Norton said:


> Here's some amazing footage!....
> *A Russian SU-35 showing the Cobra*


That's got to really stress the wings. o.0


----------



## Norton (Feb 17, 2015)

xvi said:


> That's got to really stress the wings. o.0



Not as much as the swept forward design of the X-29 and SU-47


----------



## Norton (Feb 18, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*February 17th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*We made the WCG Top 10 again!!!.... 
A sweet V10 to celebrate 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Feb 18, 2015)

Wow, Kai really shot up there to grab the cherry! Speaking of which @Norton, you sure you didn't swap Ion and GoBuuku pie spots?


----------



## Norton (Feb 18, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Wow, Kai really shot up there to grab the cherry! Speaking of which @Norton, you sure you didn't swap Ion and GoBuuku pie spots?



Good catch- Thanks! 

I'll fix the Pie and give [Ion] his slice when he remembers we're here and hangs out with us


----------



## manofthem (Feb 18, 2015)

Norton said:


> Good catch- Thanks!
> 
> I'll fix the Pie and give [Ion] his slice when he remembers we're here and hangs out with us



 that should teach him to abandon us like that.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 18, 2015)

Norton said:


> Good catch- Thanks!
> 
> I'll fix the Pie and give [Ion] his slice when he remembers we're here and hangs out with us




Sad to say, but I think once Kai is done with college and gone I don't think we will see him or he will contribute much. As I said, its pretty sad to say however that is my gut feeling on it.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 18, 2015)

does he graduate this year?


----------



## Norton (Feb 19, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*February 18th, 2015*





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Cool vid of a fox hunting in the snow!!!.... 
Amazing that they can hear AND catch a mouse under 3 feet of snow!!! 








Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## twilyth (Feb 19, 2015)

That's cute but I'd be more impressed if the fox had personalize scuba gear.


----------



## Nordic (Feb 19, 2015)

twilyth said:


> That's cute but I'd be more impressed if the fox had personalize scuba gear.



I wonder if that dog is enjoying that. It seems kinda mean to drag a dog under water.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Feb 19, 2015)

james888 said:


> I wonder if that dog is enjoying that. It seems kinda mean to drag a dog under water.


The dog likes, if not he can't bite or bark.
Also the dog stood there long enough for the photo doesn't come out blurry.


----------



## Norton (Feb 20, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*February 19th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Still going strong- Great Job Team!!!........ 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Nordic (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## Norton (Feb 21, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*February 20th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Yay the weekend!!!........ 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Feb 21, 2015)

Wow, GoBuuku pulled in a cool quarter million!  

And I sure do miss Min[Ion]s


----------



## Nordic (Feb 21, 2015)

Realized today my pentium was on suspended for the last few days. Psh. Forgot to put it back on crunching.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 21, 2015)

james888 said:


> Realized today my pentium was on suspended for the last few days. Psh. Forgot to put it back on crunching.



Doh! 

I used to do that a lot... back when I had time for games


----------



## twilyth (Feb 21, 2015)

james888 said:


>


That was pretty funny.  Do work part time for Cracked or Buzzfeed?


----------



## Nordic (Feb 21, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Doh!
> 
> I used to do that a lot... back when I had time for games


It was only off because I was trying to get folding to work too.



twilyth said:


> That was pretty funny.  Do work part time for Cracked or Buzzfeed?


I was thinking that in my head, and it sounded in a witchy tone. So I made a picture in about 30 seconds. That is what spooling feels like too. A bit of magic and will power and maybe it will speed up.


----------



## Norton (Feb 22, 2015)

Will have the 2/20 pie posted in a few hours- sorry for the delay... needed to hit the sack early due to a 4am wake up for work this am


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 22, 2015)

I hear ya @Norton ! I am up at 5 am this morning due to snow removal for work. Sucks to have to get up early on Sunday.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 22, 2015)

Am i in the Top 10? For sure i am not  
Am i almost there? 
Let's find out soon


----------



## Norton (Feb 22, 2015)

*Time for Yesterday's Pie.....!* 
*February 21st, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Time for Hot Coffey!!!........ 


Spoiler:  Open Carefully!










Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## twilyth (Feb 22, 2015)

Ohhhhh Nooooo!  Looks like I will soon be back in tiny pie land and some of my fellow tinies will be out in the cold until the big dogs eat.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Feb 23, 2015)

Norton said:


> *Congrats to All of our crunchers!!!*


The prehistory of computation era, I can see the pixels, and even since those times they keep on truckin´.... 


Norton said:


> Will have the 2/20 pie posted in a few hours- sorry for the delay... needed to hit the sack early due to a 4am wake up for work this am


Agreed, sometimes I have get up to work at 02:30 AM and then if I can´t sleep less than 4 straight hours before I wake up I go for the jetlag mode till next night.


stinger608 said:


> I hear ya @Norton ! I am up at 5 am this morning due to snow removal for work. Sucks to have to get up early on Sunday.


1+

Keep on crunching, eating some pie, breed some air and helping to find cure for diseases. 

.


----------



## Norton (Feb 23, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*February 22nd, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 30 Today










*Eleanor- Ain't she hot?!!!........ 


Spoiler:  Open Carefully!










Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Feb 24, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*February 23rd, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?
* NEW- Now posting the Top 40!* 


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










*@m&m's is on the Pie- Now it's a Party!!!........ 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 24, 2015)

4 of us sittin' around the mid to lower 40's. Hmmm, I might have to crank up another server.


----------



## Norton (Feb 24, 2015)

BUCK NASTY said:


> 4 of us sittin' around the mid to lower 40's. Hmmm, I might have to crank up another server.



Don't worry about me atm... my 4P _suddenly_ lost its internet connection and it may take around 43 hours to repair


----------



## manofthem (Feb 24, 2015)

BUCK NASTY said:


> 4 of us sittin' around the mid to lower 40's. Hmmm, I might have to crank up another server.



Crank if you get 'em 



Norton said:


> Don't worry about me atm... my 4P _suddenly_ lost its internet connection and it may take around 43 hours to repair



Coincidences are funny, eh


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 24, 2015)

Norton said:


> Don't worry about me atm... my 4P _suddenly_ lost its internet connection and it may take around 43 hours to repair


I found I ran out of work if I spooled for more than 24hrs. Hope your setup is different.


----------



## Norton (Feb 24, 2015)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I found I ran out of work if I spooled for more than 24hrs. Hope your setup is different.



I'm usually good for about 2-2.5 days of work when I go offline so it should be fine


----------



## t_ski (Feb 24, 2015)

Norton said:


> Don't worry about me atm... my 4P _suddenly_ lost its internet connection and it may take around 43 hours to repair


I was momentarily worried until I got was you meant


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Feb 24, 2015)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I found I ran out of work if I spooled for more than 24hrs. Hope your setup is different.


You can spool additional work by telling BOINC that you have more cores than you actually do.  (to ensure efficiency, you then say how many cores to actually process on)


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 24, 2015)

I think the Network switch on my whole rack of rigs is going to somehow that I won't be able to explain why, is going to unplug itself, also it's one of those things that may take me a couple days to see why it is not powered up.   But the rigs will have a full buffer of about 3 days or so to pull from, I'll make sure the buffers are set right before the switch somehow goes dark.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 24, 2015)

Sounds like a major gremlin infection going around.


----------



## Norton (Feb 25, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*February 24th, 2015*





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?
* NEW- Now posting the Top 40!* 


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










*Challenge starts in less than 24 hours!!!........ 
Time to heat em' up!!!




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Nordic (Feb 25, 2015)

Those are the point levels I want to see. I am ready for the challenge.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 25, 2015)

I feel a disturbance in the top ten tonight. Sorry guys I can't seem to find the energy to plug my net switch back in. It kinda fell out last night right after the buffer fill up.


----------



## Norton (Feb 26, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*February 25th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?
* NEW- Now posting the Top 40!* 


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










*Challenge is ON!!!........ 
Hit the Gas and Dump the Clutch!!! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Feb 26, 2015)

Ha, I didn't even make top 40 , I'm way down at 46.  Tomorrow should be better though 

Congrats to the pie eaters!   Pretty amazing numbers when 10k won't even hit top 20


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 26, 2015)

Ah, you guys doing the big dumps allowed me to grab a very small slice of pie.


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 26, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> Ah, you guys doing the big dumps allowed me to grab a very small slice of pie.


Top Ten


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 26, 2015)

@manofthem congrats on that nice chunk of pie you are sitting at right now.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 26, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> @manofthem congrats on that nice chunk of pie you are sitting at right now.



Why thank you sir!  Guess that's the only thing a temporary Comcast outage can get me  

Whether or not it'll hold til final update is a different story.  But this is the first pie I've had in a loooooong time


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 26, 2015)

Oh you'll get some pie loving tonight thats for sure.


----------



## Norton (Feb 27, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*February 26th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?
* NEW- Now posting the Top 40!* 


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










*Challenge Day 1!!!........ 
Nice Launch Team!!! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## xvi (Feb 27, 2015)

Yay pie! I'm proud of my little machines. :3


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 27, 2015)

Dammit, the little Athlon wasn't capable of fending off the onslaught.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 27, 2015)

Wow, first pie for me in a long time, and even though it took a huge dump to get it, I'm still going to flaunt it like nobody's business 

Congrats pie eaters and big dampers!


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 27, 2015)

Lol I managed to get in the top 20. I like how everyone around me have total points in the millions and here I am not having even a cruncher's badge


----------



## FireFox (Feb 27, 2015)

Yeah the Badge thing is getting frustrating.


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 27, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Yeah the Badge thing is getting frustrating.


To be honest I am not even eligible yet


----------



## FireFox (Feb 27, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> To be honest I am not even eligible yet


I promise that i won't say a word about the Badge amymore, I don't want it and I don't need it, I am not Crunching becasue a Badge i am Crunching for more important reasons than a Badge.


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 27, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> I promise that i won't say a word about the Badge amymore, I don't want it and I don't need it, I am not Crunching becasue a Badge i am Crunching for more important reasons than a Badge.


Nah when I posted this I meant I dont have 100.000 point yet and everyone are in the millions and I managed to get in the top 20 which makes me proud of my achievement. I still don't understand why you are not getting yours but last time i heard @Norton was looking into it. I guess now things are busy with the WCG challenge but afterwards you will have your badge or I will help you with the workaround I showed you earlier


----------



## manofthem (Feb 27, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> I promise that i won't say a word about the Badge amymore, I don't want it and I don't need it, I am not Crunching becasue a Badge i am Crunching for more important reasons than a Badge.





krusha03 said:


> Nah when I posted this I meant I dont have 100.000 point yet and everyone are in the millions and I managed to get in the top 20 which makes me proud of my achievement. I still don't understand why you are not getting yours but last time i heard @Norton was looking into it. I guess now things are busy with the WCG challenge but afterwards you will have your badge or I will help you with the workaround I showed you earlier



Sorry about this still @Knoxx29, it's very frustrating for us too. I know @Norton put a pm into @W1zzard about the issue as he's the man with any and all forum issues, so I'm guessing we are waiting to hear back. And yeah, yesterday was pretty crazy busy with the challenge, posting of the threads, etc. No excuse, but we are still trying to figure out what's up.


----------



## Arjai (Feb 28, 2015)

Norton said:


> *Challenge Day 1!!!........
> Nice Launch Team!!!
> 
> 
> ...


The Aliens looking down at this Monster Truck thing...They are either completely amused or completely frustrated with this obviously failed experiment (experiment=all of us, this Planet)!!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 28, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> Nah when I posted this I meant I dont have 100.000 point yet and everyone are in the millions and I managed to get in the top 20 which makes me proud of my achievement. I still don't understand why you are not getting yours but last time i heard @Norton was looking into it. I guess now things are busy with the WCG challenge but afterwards you will have your badge or I will help you with the workaround I showed you earlier


If you do a work around make sure it hyperlinks to Knoxx's account on wcg. it's more then a badge it allows others to see someone Wcg stat page.


----------



## Norton (Feb 28, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*February 27th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?
* NEW- Now posting the Top 40!* 


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










*Challenge Day 2!!!........
A pause to remember Leonard Nimoy- RIP...... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Feb 28, 2015)

Great work pie eaters!  I enjoyed my one slice last night, and now that slice is gone 


That's a sad loss and not just for Trekkies.


----------



## Arjai (Feb 28, 2015)

@ThE_MaD_ShOt  is rollin'!!
70 Grand? Is there more left in that basement?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 28, 2015)

Arjai said:


> @ThE_MaD_ShOt  is rollin'!!
> 70 Grand? Is there more left in that basement?


Oh yea I have some headroom left if need be. I have a couple more spots for more rigs and I have a rig running that has just a filler proc in it.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 28, 2015)

manofthem said:


> That's a sad loss and not just for Trekkies.




I know, I couldn't believe it when I heard it. Sad day for sure.


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 28, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> If you do a work around make sure it hyperlinks to Knoxx's account on wcg. it's more then a badge it allows others to see someone Wcg stat page.


I know how to do I, already did it for him but it's fixed now so no worries


----------



## Norton (Mar 1, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*February 28th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?
* NEW- Now posting the Top 40!* 


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










*Challenge Day 3!!!........ 
Now it's a Race!!!...... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Mar 1, 2015)

Some really awesome numbers! 11.5k for 20th is insane!


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 1, 2015)

Wooo, my first top 40


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 1, 2015)

I think something went wrong with the stats yesterday. I was at ~75+K the day before yesterday and at ~90K yesterday but it says only 5k points? In anyway I am expecting a badge (or Badger) by the end of the day


----------



## FireFox (Mar 1, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> I think something went wrong with the stats yesterday. I was at 70+K the day before yesterday and at ~95K yesterday but it says only 5k points? In anyway I am expecting a badge (or Badger) by the end of the day


We are here to support you in case you don't get it 

B-Team


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 1, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> We are here to support you in case you don't get it
> 
> B-Team


It seems the portable version of Bionic that I am using doesn't really upload tasks by itself until it runs out of tasks. The xeon server that started yesterday just took a forced dump and this is what i saw


----------



## FireFox (Mar 1, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> this is what i saw


You already passed the 100.000


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 1, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> I think something went wrong with the stats yesterday. I was at ~75+K the day before yesterday and at ~90K yesterday but it says only 5k points? In anyway I am expecting a badge (or Badger) by the end of the day


Your points were down yesterday, but I think you're confusing BOINC points with WCG points.
Nice start to the day today, BTW.


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 1, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Your points were down yesterday, but I think you're confusing BOINC points with WCG points.
> Nice start to the day today, BTW.


Nah i was talking about total boinc points. Going from 75K to 90K total points resulting in about 15K done yesterday instead of 5. I am using a university server workstatons over the weekend that's not being used for anything till Monday so i should see some increase in PPD for 2 days


----------



## manofthem (Mar 1, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> Nah i was talking about total boinc points. Going from 75K to 90K total points resulting in about 15K done yesterday instead of 5. I am using a university server over the weekend that's not being used for anything till Monday so i should see some increase in PPD for 2 days



University server, very good call there! That's the way to go, borrow from the universities, that's what @Vinska (librin.so.1) used to do/still does...  (not servers, I think just computer..?)


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 1, 2015)

manofthem said:


> University server, very good call there! That's the way to go, borrow from the universities, that's what @Vinska (librin.so.1) used to do/still does...  (not servers, I think just computer..?)


Well workstations is the better term. We often use them cfd simulation. 4  / 8 core xeons so nothing extraordinary but combine 2-3 of these and the PPD goes up. Granted I will be logged out tomorrow morning probably when someone needs it but it's a nice 2 day boost  In theory i could have gotten more but idk how appreciated would have been when people go in the computer lab tomorrow and see 10-20 computers locked by yours truly  I think this is more inconspicuous 

Edit: Now if a manage to make a task scheduler that will log all PCs automatically at 6:00am on monday.... But still it will be a pain manually logging in in so many PCs and copying my Boinc portable installation.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 1, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> Nah i was talking about total boinc points. Going from 75K to 90K total points resulting in about 15K done yesterday instead of 5. I am using a university server over the weekend that's not being used for anything till Monday so i should see some increase in PPD for 2 days


Krusha, On the WCG webpage under Settings/My Profile...at the bottom of the page "check" show hosts. This will enable us to see what hardware you are running. I would like to the the University server spec's.


----------



## Norton (Mar 1, 2015)

Reminder- hijacking of machines is frowned upon by WCG. However, if you have administrative rights to the hardware and are allowed to "test" them with whatever software you like then that is an entirely different story


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 1, 2015)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Krusha, On the WCG webpage under Settings/My Profile...at the bottom of the page "check" show hosts. This will enable us to see what hardware you are running. I would like to the the University server spec's.


As i said earlier i should have said workstations. The actual servers i dont have access to and i remember for 1 project i needed computation time and it was booked months in advance  I checked the specs and one pc has xeon e5-1620, two are i5- 3470 and i just saw i got kicked out by someone from the one with the e5-1650  Sorry for the confusion @Norton and @BUCK NASTY 



Norton said:


> Reminder- hijacking of machines is frowned upon by WCG. However, if you have administrative rights to the hardware and are allowed to "test" them with whatever software you like then that is an entirely different story



Nah I have admin access to these but so do other people from my department and resources are shared on project need basis. If no one is using them I don't see why i cant use them during a weekend. Its just that remote logging is a bit a hit and miss so I have to be there friday evening log into my accounts (and then can control them remotely from home). Being a student sometimes I am not even on uni monday because thursday is a student night in the bars here  Also I would probably keep most of the time my personal uni pc crunching but the xeon workstations are often used by someone (thus me being logged out since I didnt book computer time with the 6 core one) so this is for the challenge duration only


----------



## manofthem (Mar 1, 2015)

@krusha03: just ensure you're not doing something that will get you busted or in some disciplinary issue in one way or another. While we appreciate any boost from the Team, we don't want anyone getting in trouble for it. Having said that, bring on the pints points! 



Also last year while on vacation in Orlando with my brother and his buddy, we instituted a breakfast beer tradition, which is exactly what it sounds like. Today, I'm honoring said buddies by having a couple Stouts with my other buddy this morning; the tradition lives on


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 1, 2015)

manofthem said:


> @krusha03: just ensure you're not doing something that will get you busted or in some disciplinary issue in one way or another. While we appreciate any boost from the Team, we don't want anyone getting in trouble for it. Having said that, bring on the pints points!



Nah as I said it's not an issue if they are not being used for anything and no pints for me as I have deadling coming up next week. But if I get the green light on the project oh man beer mornings aint gonna cut it


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 1, 2015)

Matt me and you should meet in real life


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 2, 2015)

mjkmike said:


> Matt me and you should meet in real life




Well crap Mike, don't forget me brother!!!!!!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 2, 2015)

Alright @stinger608 and @mjkmike, I'll give the house a _deep cleaning_ and then it'll be on!   and make it summer time so you guys can come experience a full on Florida summer in all its humid glory!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 2, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Alright @stinger608 and @mjkmike, I'll give the house a _deep cleaning_ and then it'll be on!   and make it summer time so you guys can come experience a full on Florida summer in all its humid glory!


With that much Bromance taking place, you may want to get a hotel room instead!


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 2, 2015)

As long as there is a casino in the place I'm Game


----------



## Norton (Mar 2, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*March 1st, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?
* NEW- Now posting the Top 40!* 


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










*Challenge Day 4!!!........ 
Afterburners ON!!!...... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Mar 2, 2015)

Look at @15th Warlock, snot up to 20k and Alamosa nabbed some pie  

And I hit 19k, a personal daily best (non dump) for me


----------



## t_ski (Mar 2, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Look at @15th Warlock, snot up to 20k and Alamosa nabbed some pie
> 
> And I hit 19k, a personal daily best (non dump) for me


You can tell Matt is posting from his phone again (#autocorrectfail)


----------



## Arjai (Mar 2, 2015)

t_ski said:


> You can tell Matt is posting from his phone again (#autocorrectfail)


Riiiight....Those morning beers have nothing to do with it!


----------



## t_ski (Mar 2, 2015)

Arjai said:


> Riiiight....Those morning beers have nothing to do with it!


If he's still buzzin from the morning beers, then he's not been drinking as much tequila as he's been letting on...


----------



## manofthem (Mar 2, 2015)

t_ski said:


> You can tell Matt is posting from his phone again (#autocorrectfail)



Phone post... while walking around Disney... while watching my 2 little girls. Not the optimal time for TPU 

Just got back to the hotel and I'm too tired for a drink


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 2, 2015)

Wow I managed to get a pie? This is either from the credit problem yesterday or those extra 20 threads that I had for 1 day really made a difference. Anyway I am gonna print that, laminate it, frame it and hang it on top of the beer fridge in my office (in honor of @manofthem).  And I am not even joking since this is probably gonna remain a personal record


----------



## manofthem (Mar 3, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> Wow I managed to get a pie? This is either from the credit problem yesterday or those extra 20 threads that I had for 1 day really made a difference. Anyway I am gonna print that, laminate it, frame it and hang it on top of the beer fridge in my office (in honor of @manofthem).  And I am not even joking since this is probably gonna remain a personal record



20 threads are beautiful and definitely contributed to your pie so Congrats on that!   but, I'm jealous you have a beer fridge!  

And now that I'm talking about it, I need to go put some in the fridge for tomorrow night. Some friends are coming over and I need to be prepared


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 3, 2015)

For some reason my 3770K was locked up but it's crunching normally now.


----------



## Norton (Mar 3, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*March 2nd, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?
* NEW- Now posting the Top 40!* 


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










*Challenge Day 5!!!........ 
Engage!!!...... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Mar 4, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*March 3rd, 2015*
*note- FreeDC is down atm. Stats used from this site:
http://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/user/list/12/0/22175




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?
* NEW- Now posting the Top 40!* 


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










*Challenge Day 6 finished- 3 days to go!!!........ 
From the WTF Department!...... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Mar 4, 2015)

Wow, @Vinska is really rockin like nobody's business!   

Great work pie eaters!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Mar 4, 2015)

oh sh*t I wasn't expecting to break 100k PPD


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 4, 2015)

Vinska said:


> oh sh*t I wasn't expecting to break 100k PPD


Well, that's a nice problem to have.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 4, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Well, that's a nice problem to have.



Yes, it's a problem that few of us have to worry about


----------



## FireFox (Mar 4, 2015)

Well well well this weekend a new build will be Crunching.


----------



## Arjai (Mar 5, 2015)

Vinska said:


> oh sh*t I wasn't expecting to break 100k PPD


Nice!


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 5, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Well well well this weekend a new build will be Crunching.


Someone got bitten by the crunching bug


----------



## Norton (Mar 5, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*March 4th, 2015*





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?
* NEW- Now posting the Top 40!* 


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










*Challenge Day 7... 2 days to go!!! 
Throttle 100%- Redline it!!!...... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Mar 6, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*March 5th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?
* NEW- Now posting the Top 40!* 


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










*Challenge Day 8... 1 days to go!!! 
Wide Open- pull some g's!!!...... 








Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## SirKeldon (Mar 6, 2015)

Two days in the top 20, can't believe it, my little farm is giving some profits 

Go ahead crunchers, go ahead!!!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 6, 2015)

Very impressive individual numbers and Pie eaters! Everyone has really stepped it up for this Challenge, and I just wish I could keep this kind of ppd post-challenge.  

Let's finish the final day as strong as possible!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 6, 2015)

Damnit I think the network cable came lose from my switch and this time not on purpose. I am not even sure if I am going to be going back to my house tonight. Crap. either that or alot of my rigs are hung up on some wu's. We will see what the next update brings.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 6, 2015)

Fixed me problem. Neywork cable came undone. Made sure all system updated before I left fir the weekend l. Massive update coming tonight


----------



## Norton (Mar 7, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*March 6th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?
* NEW- Now posting the Top 40!* 


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










*Challenge is Done with a well earned 2nd Place!!! 
Pull the chutes- repack for the next run!!!...... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Mar 8, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*March 7th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?
* NEW- Now posting the Top 40!* 


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










*Minions....Did you know all of their names? 








Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Mar 8, 2015)

Great work all, awesome to see @Vinska so high up there eating at the #2 spot


----------



## librin.so.1 (Mar 8, 2015)

well yeah, those 25x i5-4570, 15x Phenom II X6 1075T, 12x A8-5500, 1x FX-8320 and several others I am not quite sure of does pack quite some punch. *shrug*



Spoiler



I should update my sig


Spoiler



lolupdated


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 8, 2015)

Vinska said:


> well yeah, those 25x i5-4570, 15x Phenom II X6 1075T, 12x A8-5500, 1x FX-8320 and several others I am not quite sure of does pack quite some punch. *shrug*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow, we want pictures of this


----------



## librin.so.1 (Mar 8, 2015)

...and sig updated



krusha03 said:


> wow, we want pictures of this



not counting the FX-8320, it's just a bunch of lame-ass computer classes at a university. i.e. nothing interesting to look at, believe me.


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 8, 2015)

Vinska said:


> ...and sig updated
> 
> 
> 
> not counting the FX-8320, it's just a bunch of lame-ass computer classes at a university. i.e. nothing interesting to look at, believe me.


I see well kudos for getting 40 of them


----------



## twilyth (Mar 8, 2015)

Props to Vinska.  At this rate I'll be lucky to even show up on the pie chart.  When 3 dual socket servers don't even cut it any more, that's when you know the team is reaching for the next level.


----------



## Norton (Mar 9, 2015)

Sorry folks, with all of the prize stuff for the challenge it got too late for me to post the Pie last night  Translation- fell asleep while doing them 

Will post them up later today with a little Hot Coffey to go with them


----------



## FireFox (Mar 9, 2015)

You are forgiven Captain @Norton


----------



## Norton (Mar 10, 2015)

*Time for Pie(s)..!* 
*March 8th and 9th, 2015
Today*




*Yesterday*


Spoiler:  3/8










*Are you in our Top 20?
Today*




*Yesterday*


Spoiler:  3/8










*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40



*Today*




*Yesterday*






*Two Pies= twins!!!. 
Something twin(s) for everyone! 


Spoiler:  Twin Turbo













Spoiler:  Twin Mustang













Spoiler:  Twin Cougars










Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## librin.so.1 (Mar 10, 2015)

Norton said:


> Spoiler:  Twin Cougars



"So 可愛い!" –Erin Stout


----------



## t_ski (Mar 10, 2015)

Norton said:


> Will post them up later today with a little Hot Coffey to go with them


ah-hemmmmm...


----------



## Norton (Mar 10, 2015)

t_ski said:


> ah-hemmmmm...






Spoiler:  Hot Coffey for T (open carefully!!!)


----------



## Norton (Mar 11, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*March 10th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










These guys stopped by today... 
They don't like crunching OR folding for some reason 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Nordic (Mar 11, 2015)

Close numbers today. Look at the 19000's. Even the 17000 and 15000 too.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 11, 2015)

Ah, lookie there; I got a small sliver of pie today! Hmmm, it tastes great..............


----------



## SirKeldon (Mar 11, 2015)

james888 said:


> Close numbers today. Look at the 19000's. Even the 17000 and 15000 too.


Yeah, really really close the three of us!!! Our threads are still smoking 



stinger608 said:


> Ah, lookie there; I got a small sliver of pie today! Hmmm, it tastes great..............


Stinga stole my pie!!!  Congratz man


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 11, 2015)

@SirKeldon 



Spoiler


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 11, 2015)

SirKeldon said:


> Stinga stole my pie!!!  Congratz man




And only by an amazing 60 points!! Wow, that was some close scores to make the difference.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Mar 11, 2015)

what's with all the badgers?


----------



## twilyth (Mar 11, 2015)

It has something to do with a couple of the new members not getting their crunching badges.  Badges turned into badgers - meaning people with badges, if I understand the evolution of the term.  After that, it's a little fuzzy.  I think everyone might have been dipping into the cooking sherry, but I don't want to cast aspersions.


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 11, 2015)

Twil is being correct.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 11, 2015)

It appears to have evolved into a furry little device for raising awareness of crunching/folding or otherwise giving charitably.
I accept full responsibilty, though i have help and support from many secret badgers. (you know who you are       )

@twilyth it was stronger than sherry  



Spoiler


----------



## xvi (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## Norton (Mar 12, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*March 11th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Looong Day...... 
I haz a tired!




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 12, 2015)

Norton said:


> Looong Day......




Yes, yes it was!!!!!


----------



## Norton (Mar 13, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*March 12th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Blast from the Past Day!...... 
Top 20 from this date in 2013 (left) and 2014 (right)!




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Mar 13, 2015)

I love the blasts from pasts! I mean, just look at that PPD from 2 years ago  


great work pie eaters


----------



## Norton (Mar 13, 2015)

manofthem said:


> I love the blasts from pasts! I mean, just look at that PPD from 2 years ago
> 
> 
> great work pie eaters



I miss that gpu crunching goodness!  WCG _*really*_ needs to setup another project for gpu's


----------



## librin.so.1 (Mar 13, 2015)

So, comparing to last year I've got a PPD delta of under 0.5k[1]
Neat! Way to keep consistency in check 


[1] 401, to be exact


----------



## SirKeldon (Mar 13, 2015)

Yummy yummy!!! Pie and milestone today!! Half a million!!! Keep it up team 

Omg, I remember those 2013 PPD's, comparing just results from projects:

_Help Conquer Cancer || Points - 1.483.708 || Results - 3.377 || Time - 0:065:17:45:11 (2013)_
_Mapping Cancer Markers || Points - 1.271.226 || Results - 1.540 || Time - 0:215:03:31:44 (2015)_

I do miss GPU work for WCG but we have F@H to profit them though


----------



## Norton (Mar 14, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*March 13th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Coming Soon... Springtime! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Mar 14, 2015)

Spring, pfft.  This whole week I've been wishing for some cooler weather!  Winter can't come back quickly enough   but that's how it is in Florida: a few cold days and we cry for warmth and humidity; it comes back and we cry for the little cold that comes.  There is no happy middle ground here 


Great work pie eaters!  I'm hoping to get some pie eventually  


Edit: btw close call between 21st and 22nd place tonight: @Zachary85 just snaked by me, by 1 point.  That's pretty good right there


----------



## FireFox (Mar 14, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> It appears to have evolved into a furry little device for raising awareness of crunching/folding or otherwise giving charitably.
> I accept full responsibilty, though i have help and support from many secret badgers. (you know who you are       )
> 
> @twilyth it was stronger than sherry
> ...


It's all my Fault


----------



## Norton (Mar 15, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*March 14th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










3/14/15 Happy pi day!!! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## twilyth (Mar 15, 2015)

Wow.  Who would have ever thought we'd have 3 people producing over 100k per day


----------



## manofthem (Mar 15, 2015)

twilyth said:


> Wow.  Who would have ever thought we'd have 3 people producing over 100k per day



You are correct sir, truly amazing stuff right there!  

Great work done by the Pie eaters tonight, very nice!  and great to see @Heaven7 up there in the top right 20!


----------



## agent00skid (Mar 15, 2015)

23rd. All the systems seemed to have a good day.


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 16, 2015)

twilyth said:


> Wow.  Who would have ever thought we'd have 3 people producing over 100k per day


Yea, it's pretty crazy not to long ago we couldn't believe @RAMMIE was producing 45k per day when he was helping us get our team off the ground. Since then we have really grown as a team to be a real power house! Great job team!


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 16, 2015)

Norton said:


> *Coming Soon... Springtime!
> 
> 
> 
> *


Only 6 months to go ...  yep, our Summer's ending and Autumn is about to begin here.


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 16, 2015)

You are an Aussie?


----------



## Norton (Mar 16, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*March 15th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Great View from the ISS! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 16, 2015)

Chevalr1c said:


> You are an Aussie?


Sure am


----------



## Norton (Mar 17, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*March 16th, 2015*





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Some Minion wisdom for Monday's! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Mar 18, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*March 17th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Here's my green for ST Patty's Day! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Mar 19, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*March 18th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Just for fun- Jim Carrey playing Vanilla Ice! 








Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Mar 19, 2015)

that's a great video! 

And I just got squeezed out of the top 20   I need to do something to rectify this issue, but I just can't do much...yet...  

Great work pie eaters!


----------



## Norton (Mar 20, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*March 19th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










March Madness!!!! 
Some basketball with Key & Peele 








Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## agent00skid (Mar 20, 2015)

Uhhh. Almost there. :O


----------



## ST.o.CH (Mar 20, 2015)

I´m almost in top 60´s, missed by a black nail and large electric bill.


----------



## Norton (Mar 21, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*March 20th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Here's a rare cutie! 
Meet the Ili pika




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ili_pika
Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 21, 2015)

Man o' man I need to just get one more cruncher going!!! I always seem to be on the threshold of the top 10 and once in awhile make it, but usually right in the 11th to 13th spot.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 21, 2015)

What a cute little guy! 



stinger608 said:


> Man o' man I need to just get one more cruncher going!!! I always seem to be on the threshold of the top 10 and once in awhile make it, but usually right in the 11th to 13th spot.



That's a mighty fine goal.   bring it on! 


I find myself with a similar goal, still wishing to throw a new CPU in or add in another PC altogether. I just gotta deal with the wife. Yesterday she was complaining about the power bill already.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 21, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Yesterday she was complaining about the power bill already.




And, that's the major draw back; the power bill that is.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 21, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> And, that's the major draw back; the power bill that is.


Well that is part of the reason why there are some slots open. I toke down one rig, one is now down to base clock and another is now only running part time. I got my bill for Dec-Feb and despite there where no surprice it's still not nice to see. Yes I know folding is the big culpit so in the proces three GPUs are frezzeing as well. Best of luck staying in/getting in top 10. I will be back


----------



## ST.o.CH (Mar 21, 2015)

manofthem said:


> I just gotta deal with the wife. Yesterday she was complaining about the power bill already.


That happened with me a couple times and when half of me complains I must hear.


stinger608 said:


> And, that's the major draw back; the power bill that is.


Damn devils, those companies of electricity always charge more and more,
Probably they live in the house of good intentions and they need all the money just to keep things hot.


----------



## SirKeldon (Mar 22, 2015)

ST.o.CH said:


> Damn devils, those companies of electricity always charge more and more



The energy companies in the south of Europe ... almost as good as the phone ones ... lovely countries yours and mine in that sense </irony>

Lucky to see anyway that the pie and top 20/40 is a good multi-nation group almost always, keep up the good work team no matter how much we pay for the electricity bill  

EDIT: Thanks to my english teacher


----------



## Norton (Mar 22, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*March 21st, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Cruncher Pron! 
Intel QSSC-S4R server




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## t_ski (Mar 22, 2015)

manofthem said:


> I find myself with a similar goal, still wishing to throw a new CPU in or add in another PC altogether. I just gotta deal with the wife. Yesterday she was complaining about the power bill already.


If you are going to build for crunching/folding alone, it's best to build efficiently.  TBH, the GPUs you have folding are probably costing you more than the CPUs you have crunching.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 22, 2015)

t_ski said:


> If you are going to build for crunching/folding alone, it's best to build efficiently.  TBH, the GPUs you have folding are probably costing you more than the CPUs you have crunching.



Amen, those 290s aren't all that efficient. They're not folding currently though, I stopped them before the challenge. But I need to fire them up again to hit 30M soon. . The main reason I don't fold as much as I'd like is the whole power issue 

If I build another rig, it'll be a dedicated Cruncher with power efficiency in mind, hence my interest in the Xeon chips. This is particularly important for me because summer is already upon me down here with the heat already intolerable. It's going to be an expensive summer with the AC and everything else.


----------



## FireFox (Mar 22, 2015)

manofthem said:


> If I build another rig, it'll be a dedicated Cruncher with power efficiency in mind, hence my interest in the Xeon chips.


I can't wait you put together a new rig with a Xeon chip
It seems that many of us are building Xeons Machine and that's a good choice,
I can't wait to finish the Dual socket Machine


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 22, 2015)

Xeons dont have to be expensive...........

*Intel® Xeon® Processor E5620 
(12M Cache, 2.40 GHz, 5.86 GT/s Intel® QPI)*

cost me  £ 10.49
              $  15.69
              E   14.50
oops i shouldnt forget the 2.50 postage............

Not new admittedly but still efficient,   10 watts per thread.  


Wahey !!!


----------



## Heaven7 (Mar 22, 2015)

manofthem said:


> I find myself with a similar goal, still wishing to throw a new CPU in or add in another PC altogether. I just gotta deal with the wife. Yesterday she was complaining about the power bill already.


I'm kinda glad I'm a "single" cruncher!  However...


stinger608 said:


> And, that's the major draw back; the power bill that is.


I only get my power bill once a year, so I'd better be careful.  Yet, @SirKeldon seems to have provided the solution already:


SirKeldon said:


> keep up the good work team no matter how much we pay for the electricity bill





manofthem said:


> If I build another rig, it'll be a dedicated Cruncher with power efficiency in mind, hence my interest in the Xeon chips.


That's what I plan to do as well. A dedicated crunching machine without any additional power consuming hardware, just to crunch. It looks like @Knoxx29 and @CAPSLOCKSTUCK have the same goal.  I'll give it a try with an additional dual Xeon E5620 setup next week.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 22, 2015)

@Heaven7   just for reference   ( as i know you are not UK)  2 x x5550  failed to sel for £ 35.00 on ebay UK a couple of days ago. They were $1000 each when they were released now  they dont sell  for a shade over $ 50.00   

16 threads for  £ 35.00..........  95 w  each though.


EDIT.......they are relisted at  £ 25.00   ..........someone is gonna bag a bargain.


----------



## Heaven7 (Mar 22, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> @Heaven7   just for reference    2 x x5550  failed to sel for £ 35.00 on ebay UK a couple of days ago. They were $1000 each when they were released now  they dont sell  for a shade over $ 50.00
> 
> 16 threads for  £ 35.00..........  95 w  each though.


Tell me about it... I payed 700€ for my two E5620s back then, 80w each.  Better not buy that stuff boxed and new, that's what I learned.  You'll be very pleased with your new E5620 setup, though - I'm sure (as it will be my 2nd machine's setup as well)


----------



## t_ski (Mar 23, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Amen, those 290s aren't all that efficient. They're not folding currently though, I stopped them before the challenge. But I need to fire them up again to hit 30M soon. . The main reason I don't fold as much as I'd like is the whole power issue
> 
> If I build another rig, it'll be a dedicated Cruncher with power efficiency in mind, hence my interest in the Xeon chips. This is particularly important for me because summer is already upon me down here with the heat already intolerable. It's going to be an expensive summer with the AC and everything else.


For a dedicated cruncher, I would look at a dual Xeon 1366 rig.  Try to find the fastest 6-core chips you can, but stay away from the highest TDP to save you a few watts of heat output.


----------



## FireFox (Mar 23, 2015)

@Norton Wake up Wake up

No Pie Today?


----------



## manofthem (Mar 23, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> @Norton Wake up Wake up
> 
> No Pie Today?


----------



## FireFox (Mar 23, 2015)

manofthem said:


>


----------



## Norton (Mar 23, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> @Norton Wake up Wake up
> 
> No Pie Today?



Unfortunately I needed to hit the sack early due to a mandatory safety training session at work that started 3 hours before my regular shift.... yay Monday! 

I'll get yesterday's Pie posted when I get home from work later today


----------



## FireFox (Mar 23, 2015)

Norton said:


> I'll get yesterday's Pie posted when I get home from work later today


Second time Forgiven Captain


----------



## manofthem (Mar 23, 2015)

Norton said:


> Unfortunately I needed to hit the sack early due to a mandatory safety training session at work that started 3 hours before my regular shift.... yay Monday!
> 
> I'll get yesterday's Pie posted when I get home from work later today



Its all good, as I'm looking at the bigger picture... 

_Twin_ pies..! 

Besides, safety first!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Mar 23, 2015)

manofthem said:


> _Twin_ pies..!



That would go rather tasty with some hot coffee _Cofey_, b0ss


----------



## Norton (Mar 23, 2015)

Vinska said:


> That would go rather tasty with some hot coffee _Cofey_, b0ss


----------



## twilyth (Mar 23, 2015)

I'd hold off on buying any Xeons for a while.  The prices on ES v3's have already come down a lot.  2 14 cores recently went for about $900 each on ebay.  That's a lot but less than the $1500 or so that people have been asking.


----------



## FireFox (Mar 23, 2015)

Wow am i dreaming or there is some Xeon fiber in the air


----------



## Norton (Mar 24, 2015)

*Time for Pie(s).....!* 
*March 22nd and 23rd, 2015
Today*




*Yesterday*


Spoiler:  3/22










*Are you in our Top 20?
Today*




*Yesterday*


Spoiler:  3/22










*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40



*Today*




*Yesterday*






*Two cups of Hot Coffey as requested.... 


Spoiler:  Hot Coffey- open carefully














Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Mar 24, 2015)

Sexy grayscale, very nice


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 24, 2015)

I tried grayscale years ago and know one liked it


----------



## Norton (Mar 25, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*March 24th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










This is a real beauty!  


Spoiler:  Open Carefully!



Just looking at it makes me hungry! 






Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Mar 25, 2015)

The wife was just like, "why are you hiding a picture of a cheesesteak?"


----------



## t_ski (Mar 25, 2015)

Thanks a lot Bill - now I'm hungry


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 25, 2015)

How cool is this; Not only did I get lucky as the Irish winning the Witcher 3 code, but I also got me a little sliver of pie!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## twilyth (Mar 25, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> How cool is this; Not only did I get lucky as the Irish winning the Witcher 3 code, but I also got me a little sliver of pie!!!!!!!!!!!


I'm writing my Congressman about pie inequality.  Pie should not be concentrated in the hands of the few but the mouths of the many. I work hard day after day, year after year and all I have to show for it is a tiny slice.  It's a conspiracy I tells ya - a big and yes, succulent conspiracy


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 25, 2015)

twilyth said:


> I'm writing my Congressman about pie inequality.  Pie should not be concentrated in the hands of the few but the mouths of the many. I work hard day after day, year after year and all I have to show for it is a tiny slice.  It's a conspiracy I tells ya - a big and yes, succulent conspiracy


Well at least the slice you got is an actual flavor and not cement like xvi got lol.


----------



## xvi (Mar 25, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Well at least the slice you got is an actual flavor and not cement like xvi got lol.


Eksplains why mah teef hurt.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Mar 25, 2015)

But the cement pie is *THE* cruncher pie :V


----------



## Norton (Mar 25, 2015)

xvi said:


> Eksplains why mah teef hurt.





Vinska said:


> But the cement pie is *THE* cruncher pie :V


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 25, 2015)

@Norton , Ol' Norton buddy old pal of mine, whadda you say posting the color meanings again. I forgets. I know what most are, I forgot what the second green and purple are.


----------



## twilyth (Mar 25, 2015)

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/have-you-got-pie-today.93832/page-403#post-3176336


----------



## Norton (Mar 25, 2015)

twilyth said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/have-you-got-pie-today.93832/page-403#post-3176336



*Honey* Pie has been reclassed as *Banana Cream* by popular demand


----------



## xvi (Mar 25, 2015)

Edit: wrong thread. o,0


----------



## twilyth (Mar 25, 2015)

Norton said:


> *Honey* Pie has been reclassed as *Banana Cream* by popular demand


I think cement should be reclassified to braaaaaiiiinnnssss!!!!


----------



## xvi (Mar 25, 2015)

twilyth said:


> I think cement should be reclassified to braaaaaiiiinnnssss!!!!


I'd have to change my avatar.


----------



## Norton (Mar 26, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*Top 10/Pie updated
*March 25th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










A Jon Stewart classic pizza rant! 








Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## FireFox (Mar 26, 2015)

Sometimes I call my self Donkey because I do some stupid things but this time I have crossed the line.
I was wondering why I was getting those low numbers and guess what, my last build was running 3 days in a row without the Internet cable connected to it
Am I a Donkey?
Yes I am.


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 26, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Sometimes I call my self Donkey because I do some stupid things but this time I have crossed the line.
> I was wondering why I was getting those low numbers and guess what, my last build was running 3 days in a row without the Internet cable connected to it
> Am I a Donkey?
> Yes I am.


So we'll see you on the Pie tomorrow?


----------



## xvi (Mar 26, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> my last build was running 3 days in a row without the Internet cable connected to it


Ya-huh? Bet that work buffer just happens to be three days.


----------



## FireFox (Mar 26, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> So we'll see you on the Pie tomorrow?


Nope, but better Higher

Believe me that you wouldn't like that much to know that your machine was 24/7 and you thought That was Crunching  but it wasn't.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 27, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*March 26th, 2015




*

*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










*
*It's almost Friday! *






*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Mar 27, 2015)

Just filling in for @Norton tonight.  Sorry but I couldn't figure out how to get the listings without the team rank and project rank like Norton does; it looks more cluttered this way


----------



## t_ski (Mar 27, 2015)

Norton said:


> *Time for Pie.....!*
> *March 25th, 2015*
> 
> 
> ...


I think this is wrong.  I missed the charts, but the pie says I was #9 and the top 20 list says I was #10.  Bill's working too many hours again...


----------



## manofthem (Mar 27, 2015)

t_ski said:


> I think this is wrong.  I missed the charts, but the pie says I was #9 and the top 20 list says I was #10.  Bill's working too many hours again...



Its easy to get mixed up doing the pies, especially if you're overworked and over tired. I checked and rechecked the Pie tonight when I posted and still feel like I missed something


----------



## xvi (Mar 27, 2015)

Wait, it's _Thursday_? For some reason, my internal weekly clock goes "Monday, Tuesday, Tuesday, Tuesday, Tues...wait, it's Friday?"


----------



## manofthem (Mar 27, 2015)

xvi said:


> Wait, it's _Thursday_? For some reason, my internal weekly clock goes "Monday, Tuesday, Tuesday, Tuesday, Tues...wait, it's Friday?"




Well, it was Thursday, but I'm officially on Friday time now  and I get to sleep in tomorrow due to circumstances beyond my control 

BTW love the new avatar


----------



## twilyth (Mar 27, 2015)

Ditto @xvi.  Zombie pie rules!!!!


----------



## SirKeldon (Mar 27, 2015)

xvi said:


> Wait, it's _Thursday_? For some reason, my internal weekly clock goes "Monday, Tuesday, Tuesday, Tuesday, Tues...wait, it's Friday?"



The Groundhog Day


----------



## xvi (Mar 27, 2015)

manofthem said:


> BTW love the new avatar


Thanks! You'd be surprised what you can accomplish with mspaint and a slow day at work. 


twilyth said:


> Ditto @xvi.  Zombie pie rules!!!!



Going to try for more if I can cure some instabilities on another rig.


----------



## twilyth (Mar 27, 2015)

Go for it dude - I'm hungry for braaaiiiinnsss!!!


----------



## Norton (Mar 27, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Just filling in for @Norton tonight.  Sorry but I couldn't figure out how to get the listings without the team rank and project rank like Norton does; it looks more cluttered this way



Thank you sir 

Adjusting the listings is pretty easy using MS Paint- use the _select_ tool to grab stuff and move it around then _crop_ 



Spoiler: example













t_ski said:


> I think this is wrong.  I missed the charts, but the pie says I was #9 and the top 20 list says I was #10.  Bill's working too many hours again...



Thanks for pointing this out  will check it out and fix it up when I get home from work.... may take a few hours since I'm working late today.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 27, 2015)

Norton said:


> Thank you sir
> 
> Adjusting the listings is pretty easy using MS Paint- use the _select_ tool to grab stuff and move it around then _crop_



Doh, I should have known.


----------



## Norton (Mar 28, 2015)

FreeDC hasn't done the final update for today (3/27) so we'll do a 2 day post tomorrow (3/28)


----------



## xvi (Mar 28, 2015)

Norton said:


> FreeDC hasn't done the final update for today (3/27) so we'll do a 2 day post tomorrow (3/28)


I was watching it worried about why my numbers were so low.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Mar 28, 2015)

xvi said:


> I was watching it worried about why my numbers were so low.


Not low as my numbers,
BTW the competition in Cooler Master World series with two cases is killing me, some days I have to work after hours and I must hang it on until I finish both.
At least things are going in the right direction.

Anyway for me is always good when I came here, and the best is the computer crunches while I surf.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 29, 2015)

Looks like since yesterday's final update never happened, it was added into today's numbers.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 29, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Looks like since yesterday's final update never happened, it was added into today's numbers.


230k, ooh yeah


----------



## Norton (Mar 29, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*March 27th thru 28th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Out of this World! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Mar 29, 2015)

Note- Pie post is screwed up. 

Will fix and edit the charts with the correct figures... my apologies  

***EDIT*- should be all set now- let me know if there are any errors

***EDIT #2*


t_ski said:


> I think this is wrong.  I missed the charts, but the pie says I was #9 and the top 20 list says I was #10.  Bill's working too many hours again...



*3/25's Pie updated!*


----------



## Norton (Mar 30, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*March 29th, 2015*





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Cruncher pron!  





Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## t_ski (Mar 30, 2015)

Bill blew up the pie!!!!! 


BTW, three points. THREE. POINTS.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 30, 2015)

Great job pie eaters! 

I see @Knoxx29 climbing up too and about to pass me   And wow, @Heaven7 shot way up there too


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 30, 2015)

A bladesever.....ooh, now _that_ would be a nice addition.

Good job all around guys


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 30, 2015)

t_ski said:


> BTW, three points. THREE. POINTS.


3 points from giving Bill a tie for 10th.


----------



## twilyth (Mar 30, 2015)

t_ski said:


> Bill blew up the pie!!!!!
> 
> 
> BTW, three points. THREE. POINTS.


I know - fancy dog. I hate to use such a cliche but it really does pop now.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 30, 2015)

t_ski said:


> Bill blew up the pie!!!!!
> 
> 
> BTW, three points. THREE. POINTS.


Sorry


----------



## FireFox (Mar 30, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Great job pie eaters!
> 
> I see @Knoxx29 climbing up too and about to pass me   And wow, @Heaven7 shot way up there too


It seems that my last build after 2 days Is giving some numbers.


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 30, 2015)

I just realized that 2 of the 3 machines i have WCG running on normally where not doing shit...


----------



## FireFox (Mar 30, 2015)

I wasn't expecting the dual Xeons performing that good after 2 days, ummmm it seems i have to build one more dual Xeon
Btw @krusha03 I think it's building time once again


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 30, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> I wasn't expecting the dual Xeons performing that good after 2 days, ummmm it seems i have to build one more dual Xeon
> Btw @krusha03 I think it's building time once again


You started getting really serious into this crunching thing


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 30, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> I wasn't expecting the dual Xeons performing that good after 2 days, ummmm it seems i have to build one more dual Xeon
> Btw @krusha03 I think it's building time once again


Ahh, the dual Xeon systems are a lot of fun.  Multi-CPU may not have great performance/$ but it is great for performance/space 
The dual-X5690 is certainly doing well


----------



## FireFox (Mar 30, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Ahh, the dual Xeon systems are a lot of fun.  Multi-CPU may not have great performance/$ but it is great for performance/space
> The dual-X5690 is certainly doing well


Are you insinuating that it's not worth a dual cpu setup?


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 30, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Are you insinuating that it's not worth a dual cpu setup?


Arguably so.  The Westmere systems are getting pretty old at this point, to the extent that single-CPU Sandy Bridge systems are probably better.  Sandy Bridge i7s will get to 4.4 or 4.5GHz without difficulty, generally, and at the same time use far less power than an equally overclocked Westmere.  And at this point, dual-socket 2011 Sandys are just too expensive still.  Don't get me wrong, the Westmere-EP is a fun system, and at the price I got parts for it makes sense, but if buying from Ebay or whatnot, then it wouldn't make sense.

However, the advantage of being able to stick a dual-CPU system into a single eATX case or on a cardboard box is very, very convenient vs lots and lots of weaker ones.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 30, 2015)

Cost wise unless you do your homework and scout around a 2 or 4p rig can cost some money to build. Also The cost per rig to run is of course higher but it is certainly less the 2 rigs and space is saved.




[Ion] said:


> Arguably so.  Tbut if buying from Ebay or whatnot, then it wouldn't make sense.


 Ebay can be your enemy price wise sometimes but it can also be your friend. I have leads on Ebay right now where I can build a couple more 2p 1366 rig for under $200 for the board and procs.


----------



## FireFox (Mar 30, 2015)

For the next 2 years it's ok, and for the price that I have paid it's worth.

Note: of course i7 would be a better choice but I don't forget how much electricity it uses.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 30, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Cost wise unless you do your homework and scout around a 2 or 4p rig can cost some money to build. Also The cost per rig to run is of course higher but it is certainly less the 2 rigs and space is saved.
> 
> 
> Ebay can be your enemy price wise sometimes but it can also be your friend. I have leads on Ebay right now where I can build a couple more 2p 1366 rig for under $200 for the board and procs.


4c or 6c CPUs?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 30, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> 4c or 6c CPUs?


3ghz 4c 8t and for between $230 to 250 I can put together another x5650 6c/12t


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 30, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> 3ghz 4c 8t and for between $230 to 250 I can put together another x5650 6c/12t


That's really awesome.  My dual-3.42 4c/8t was I think $220 for the motherboard, CPUs, and coolers.  But 12/24t @ 2.66GHz for $250 is awesome.  Cheaper than a modern i7 and faster, too


----------



## FireFox (Mar 30, 2015)

I have 2x Xeon V2 3.4GHz/2.80GHz turbo boost 69W and dual  Xeon L5640 6c/12t
2.26GHz (350€)


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 30, 2015)

I just picked up a Supermicro 2P system with dual 5560's, cpu coolers, and 12 gigs of ram for an insane $100!!! 

Just don't get much cheaper than that.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 30, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> I just picked up a Supermicro 2P system with dual 5560's, cpu coolers, and 12 gigs of ram for an insane $100!!!
> 
> Just don't get much cheaper than that.




they were $ 1,200 for each cpu when new..........holey moley  what a good find.

Recommended Customer Price
TRAY: $1172.00
BOX : $1222.00


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 30, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> I just picked up a Supermicro 2P system with dual 5560's, cpu coolers, and 12 gigs of ram for an insane $100!!!
> 
> Just don't get much cheaper than that.


That's insane! 
Is it a complete system?


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 30, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> That's insane!
> Is it a complete system?



No its the motherboard, chips, coolers, and ram. Still a hell of a smoking deal I thought.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 30, 2015)

I fell like i have been ripped off    Xeon E5620  for £14.00 and Supermicro X8STi for £30.00


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 30, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> No its the motherboard, chips, coolers, and ram. Still a hell of a smoking deal I thought.


Well, that's the good part--throw in any SATA HDD and a dual-8PIN PSU and that's another 8c/16t for sub-$200.

I've found myself an IBM System 3500 M2 for $25--currently it has only one X5550, but I can get a second CPU, voltage regulator, and heatsink for about $75, so I'm considering it.  Could also try some RAID10 goodness with the 4 10K SAS drives


----------



## FireFox (Mar 30, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I fell like i have been ripped off    Xeon E5620  for £14.00 and Supermicro X8STi for £30.00


And what should I say about me?
Aren't we in have you got pie today's thread?
I think we are off topic


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 30, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> And what should I say about me?




that you have made a wise investment in state of the art, high tech, high quality equipment for the benefit of others rather than yourself.


----------



## Norton (Mar 31, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*March 30th, 2015*





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Someone got their first slice of Pie! 




Good job @Knoxx29 
Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Mar 31, 2015)

Great going @Knoxx29, I'm sure that's not your last slice 

And wow, @Vinska almost hitting that 200k  

Great work pie eaters


----------



## librin.so.1 (Mar 31, 2015)

*scratches head*

...huh?


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 31, 2015)

Vinska said:


> *scratches head*
> 
> ...huh?


See your doom-and-gloom comments haven't materialized.  I hope you're enjoying the pie


----------



## FireFox (Mar 31, 2015)

What me on position 10?


----------



## manofthem (Mar 31, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> What me on position 10?



Careful, that pie is addicting!


----------



## FireFox (Mar 31, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Careful, that pie is addicting!


Nah, it wasn't my intention to go that far.


----------



## twilyth (Mar 31, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Nah, it wasn't my intention to go that far.


It doesn't matter.  Once you get it a couple times, you're hooked.  Pretty soon you're trying to get BOINC to run on your microwave, your toaster and wondering if that RFID tag in your pet can run BOINC.  It's pretty much all down hill after that until you hit rock bottom and start trying to steal cpu cycles from your friends and family.  'No mom, it's not for drugs, really.  I . . . I just need a little bump {sniffle}.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Mar 31, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> See your doom-and-gloom comments haven't materialized.



that's exactly what I am huh-ing about ;]


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 31, 2015)

Vinska said:


> that's exactly what I am huh-ing about ;]


Yeah I'm not sure what's up here in Belarus Raleigh.  I  add the SR-2 system, and then my overall PPD goes down.  I've been running almost exclusively OET WUs, which have a HUGE range in PPD, so I suspect it's that.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 31, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Yeah I'm not sure what's up here in Belarus Raleigh.  I  add the SR-2 system, and then my overall PPD goes down.  I've been running almost exclusively OET WUs, which have a *HUGE* range in PPD, so I suspect it's that.


I got a few good (above average) OETs but the majority is 5-20 % of my normal point looking across five rigs, so yes running a rich OET diet will lower points output. I just run all projects and get the odd one or two a day.


----------



## Heaven7 (Mar 31, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> What me on position 10?


Some crazy crunching there, @Knoxx29 ! How did that slice taste?  Hope I can get one sometime too...


----------



## FireFox (Mar 31, 2015)

Heaven7 said:


> Some crazy crunching there, @Knoxx29 ! How did that slice taste?  Hope I can get one sometime too...


It was delicious
I bet to hit the position 10 it's just a trick, you hit it once and then you get addicted and will do anything to hit it once and once and once again


----------



## Norton (Apr 1, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*March 31st, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










April 1st is coming!
Caution- Shenanigans may occur! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Apr 1, 2015)

I lost one of my stars today, and I'm quite perturbed!   I don't know when exactly I got teh second star or how, but now that it's gone, I'm so sad.  Ironically, I've been trying to keep my ppd as high as I can, as well as increased my RAC, but despite those numbers being up, I dropped a star. 

Great work pie eaters!


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 1, 2015)

So it sounds like you're no long All-Star then!


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 1, 2015)

manofthem said:


> I lost one of my stars today, and I'm quite perturbed!   I don't know when exactly I got teh second star or how, but now that it's gone, I'm so sad.  Ironically, I've been trying to keep my ppd as high as I can, as well as increased my RAC, but despite those numbers being up, I dropped a star.
> 
> Great work pie eaters!




Yea, it has something to do with the average PPD in a 7 day period. Not even sure what the averages are per star.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 1, 2015)

I wonder if I can somehow hook up my smartphone to run that new smartphone-optimized MS-DOS.
It should use very little resources with almost no overhead. If I can somehow manage to run BOINC on this smartphone version of DOS, my PPD would be even better. Maybe I'd taste a cherry pie for the first time in ages?


----------



## manofthem (Apr 1, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> So it sounds like you're no long All-Star then!



I know and I haz a sad again 



stinger608 said:


> Yea, it has something to do with the average PPD in a 7 day period. Not even sure what the averages are per star.



Me neither to be honest. I was surprised when I hit the 2 star status, and more surprised when it stayed for about a month...  OK it just hit me that I must have got it after I had an extra rig during the last challenge which gave me that extra boost and increased my recent average. 

Anyway, I guess it's just, "not in the Stars."


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 1, 2015)

Vinska said:


> I wonder if I can somehow hook up my smartphone to run that new smartphone-optimized MS-DOS.
> It should use very little resources with almost no overhead. If I can somehow manage to run BOINC on this smartphone version of DOS, my PPD would be even better. Maybe I'd taste a cherry pie for the first time in ages?


----------



## manofthem (Apr 1, 2015)

Vinska said:


> I wonder if I can somehow hook up my smartphone to run that new smartphone-optimized MS-DOS.
> It should use very little resources with almost no overhead. If I can somehow manage to run BOINC on this smartphone version of DOS, my PPD would be even better. Maybe I'd taste a cherry pie for the first time in ages?



Emmm...  Me thinks that 1 smartphone wouldn't make or break much, cherry pie wise, considering your other ~50 pcs running


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 1, 2015)

nah, mang! With DOS, it'd blaze through all the WUs like some Lockheed SR-71 blazes through the skies


----------



## krusha03 (Apr 1, 2015)

Vinska said:


> nah, mang! With DOS, it'd blaze through all the WUs like some Lockheed SR-71 blazes through the skies


As in costing $100K per flying crunching hour?


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 1, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> As in costing $100K per flying crunching hour?



Assuming it would do enough of WUs in that hour (and with my previous assumption, it would, easily), it might actually be more cost effective to run it for several hours instead of just running many PCs for weeks


----------



## Norton (Apr 2, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*April 1st, 2015*





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










April 1st can be quite interesting! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm happy just to make top 40


----------



## manofthem (Apr 2, 2015)

Hmm, I'll take 11th place!  (short of pie, but I can start to smell it )


----------



## twilyth (Apr 2, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Hmm, I'll take 11th place!  (short of pie, but I can start to smell it )


And another one goes down the dark road to addiction.


----------



## Nordic (Apr 2, 2015)

It must of been hard to get those carts like that. I hope that is the bosses car


----------



## Norton (Apr 3, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*April 2nd, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










SWEET!!! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## twilyth (Apr 3, 2015)

What's that Harley slogan?  'Put something exciting between your legs.'


----------



## Norton (Apr 3, 2015)

twilyth said:


> What's that Harley slogan?  'Put something exciting between your legs.'



I'm wondering how much ppd we can get out of this:


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 3, 2015)

*


Norton said:







Click to expand...

**
Lamborbiker*
I'm guessing it wouldn't like going around corners too much, but it looks sweet*.*


----------



## t_ski (Apr 3, 2015)

This is better:

http://www.theverge.com/2015/4/1/8325675/the-story-of-a-record-shattering-all-electric-68-mustang


----------



## xvi (Apr 3, 2015)

Where'd my ppd go?


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 3, 2015)

xvi said:


> Where'd my ppd go?


Have one or more of your computers dropped out?
That's close to a 25% drop... oops, my math sucks


----------



## xvi (Apr 3, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> Have one or more of your computers dropped out?
> That's close to a 25% drop... oops, my math sucks


Just checked Free-DC. Yep. One machine stopped reporting. Thinking about it now, I think I recall stealing its network cable to troubleshoot a different system. Would probably help to plug it back in. Ah well, just sandbagging.


----------



## twilyth (Apr 3, 2015)

I run boinc tasks on most of my machines so I don't have to check them all of the time.  That would probably help you keep an eye on things.


----------



## xvi (Apr 3, 2015)

twilyth said:


> I run boinc tasks on most of my machines so I don't have to check them all of the time.  That would probably help you keep an eye on things.


Sadly, I have machines on different subnets. What'd I'd really like is to have some sort of syslog-like thing that would push BOINC logs to a central server. Pretty much exactly BOINCtasks, but instead of BOINCtasks being the client, BOINCtasks is the server and you point your BOINC clients to BOINCtasks. That way, you just forward a port through your router to your BOINCtasks server and have all BOINC clients push to whatever public IP you have.

Either that or something like FreeDC that can be customized. Tell it which rigs are your favorites and it give alerts when PPD drops or something.


----------



## Norton (Apr 4, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*April 3rd, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Finally Friday!!! 
Have a Great Weekend!!! 








Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Arjai (Apr 4, 2015)

Norton said:


> I'm wondering how much ppd we can get out of this:


If by "Points" you mean "Pussy," the answer to both would be zero. Bikes don't crunch and that seat is a solo.

This, one the other hand, is a "Point-er"


----------



## xvi (Apr 4, 2015)

Welp, this was my last two days at work. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Someone much smarter than me finally found the cause and it's getting fixed now.


>



The rig that was down only had a 0.2-0.3 day work buffer, so it didn't sandbag much. Good enough for brain pie though.


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 4, 2015)

Arjai said:


> This, one the other hand, is a "Point-er"


Damn that's in good nick, wish my bike still shined like that, it did when I first bought it.
I've got an old Kawasaki ZL400 rusting away in the shed that I just don't have time or money to do anything about.


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 4, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> I've got an *old* Kawasaki ZL400 rusting away



Oh come now, that's a mid 80's Kawai bro. That isn't old at all. LOL

I have a 1972 S1 250 triple that could be considered "*old*" and as you said is "rusting away."
I actually bought that bike brand new, totaled it once into the back of a pickup truck about 6 months after I purchased the bike, bought it back from the insurance, rebuilt it, and now the damn thing has sat for about 20 years.


----------



## Norton (Apr 5, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*April 4th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Easter tomorrow and time for Babka!!!....




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## t_ski (Apr 5, 2015)

Bill, is babka a holiday tradition for you?  Mine is just eating and eating until I'm so swollen it hurts...


----------



## Norton (Apr 5, 2015)

t_ski said:


> Bill, is babka a holiday tradition for you?  Mine is just eating and eating until I'm so swollen it hurts...



Grandma, my Lithuanian one, always made raisin Babka for Easter.... and angel food cake since her Babka used only egg yolks  

It was *SOOOOOO!!!* good toasted up with a little butter on it!!!! 

Unfortunately grandma has been suffering from dementia for the last few years and can't do many of the things she used to do anymore


----------



## FireFox (Apr 5, 2015)

Mommy bakes delicious cake but Grandma bakes better ones, of course Mommy learned from Grandma


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 5, 2015)

t_ski said:


> Bill, is babka a holiday tradition for you?  Mine is just eating and eating until I'm so swollen it hurts...


Mine is having a rabbit bounce around with a basket of toys and candy.


----------



## Norton (Apr 6, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*April 5th, 2015*





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










April 5th and a special day! 
Happy 2nd Birthday to my niece!!! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Apr 6, 2015)

That right there is heaven for a 2 year old, just candy and sweets!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 6, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> Oh come now, that's a mid 80's Kawai bro. That isn't old at all. LOL
> 
> I have a 1972 S1 250 triple that could be considered "*old*" and as you said is "rusting away."
> I actually bought that bike brand new, totaled it once into the back of a pickup truck about 6 months after I purchased the bike, bought it back from the insurance, rebuilt it, and now the damn thing has sat for about 20 years.




This one scored me a few points on my driving licence and a beautiful wife.
BSA Bantam hardtailed   (ouch)  1966, exactly the same age as me.


----------



## Norton (Apr 7, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*April 6th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Mondays!!!! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Apr 7, 2015)

@Norton that's one awesome looking pie 

Great work pie eaters!  

@Knoxx29 is really rocking it, munching on pie with 20k+ ppd


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 7, 2015)

xvi said:


> Welp, *this was my last two days at work*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait, what?


----------



## xvi (Apr 7, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Wait, what?


A couple Cisco routers that handle a lot of our traffic started completely freaking out about routes (thanks, CFE). Lasted a few days before we got it sorted out. Even got called in on the weekend to wrap everything up. Got a lot of customer calls that went something like "I can get to Google, but not Microsoft." and "So, you don't even KNOW what's wrong?" 
I cope by buying more parts for my WCG rigs.


----------



## FireFox (Apr 7, 2015)

manofthem said:


> @Knoxx29 is really rocking it, munching on pie with 20k+ ppd


I don't even know how that happened


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 7, 2015)

Well, that's a lot of Xeons you're running 

And I'm really liking this pie race going on with Vinska, it keeps things exciting.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 7, 2015)

@xvi , I was tired yesterday and read your post as if you'd lost your job.  The Internet was interesting over the Easter weekend.


----------



## Heaven7 (Apr 7, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> I don't even know how that happened


Congratulations! You're doing great.  I'll try my best to keep up with you - let's rock!
Please save the pie's leftovers for me...  I'll eat anything!


----------



## xvi (Apr 7, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> @xvi , I was tired yesterday and read your post as if you'd lost your job.  The Internet was interesting over the Easter weekend.


OH! Re-read it and I can see how that might suggest that. Thankfully, handling routing isn't my job (but I do get called in as the cavalry for when a lot of calls come in). Most people are actually pretty cool when there's an issue, just happy to hear it's not something on their end.


----------



## Arjai (Apr 8, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> Damn that's in good nick, wish my bike still shined like that, it did when I first bought it.
> I've got an old Kawasaki ZL400 rusting away in the shed that I just don't have time or money to do anything about.



Someday, sooner than later, I'm gonna grab up one of these 80's, early 90's Honda CB's. Right now, it's about getting out of this Union Gospel Mission and into my own place. Then, it is all about getting a sweet ride! 



stinger608 said:


> Oh come now, that's a mid 80's Kawai bro. That isn't old at all. LOL
> 
> I have a 1972 S1 250 triple that could be considered "*old*" and as you said is "rusting away."
> I actually bought that bike brand new, totaled it once into the back of a pickup truck about 6 months after I purchased the bike, bought it back from the insurance, rebuilt it, and now the damn thing has sat for about 20 years.



Dude, those Triple's have their own fan club. A partially rebuilt Triple?...Could be a chunk of Bank, my friend!


----------



## Arjai (Apr 8, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> This one scored me a few points on my driving licence and a beautiful wife.
> BSA Bantam hardtailed   (ouch)  1966, exactly the same age as me.
> View attachment 63926


I think my ass to old for a Hard Tail!! I'd end up driving it straight to the Chiropractor, every time I got on it!!


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 8, 2015)

Arjai said:


> I think my ass to old for a Hard Tail!! I'd end up driving it straight to the Chiropractor, every time I got on it!!



Second that statement.


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 8, 2015)

Found a picture of my bike, I had to look online for it because I don't use the old hard drive it was saved on, and yes, that is my actual bike, not just one that looks like it.


----------



## Norton (Apr 8, 2015)

Sorry Team- had a long day yesterday and fell asleep before FreeDC did the final update 

Will get yesterday's post up later today or do a two day post this evening.


----------



## Norton (Apr 9, 2015)

*Time for Pie(s).....!* 
*April 7th and 8th, 2015
Today* *Draft*




*Yesterday*


Spoiler:  4/7










*Are you in our Top 20?
Today* *Draft*




*Yesterday*


Spoiler:  4/7










*Or almost there?*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40



*Today Draft*




*Yesterday*






*Two days= 2X!!!.... 


Spoiler:  2X!- open carefully










Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 9, 2015)

Vinska is everything OK over there in Lithuania?  Your output seems a bit low


----------



## Norton (Apr 9, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Vinska is everything OK over there in Lithuania?  Your output seems a bit low



Everyone's output is low for 4/8- FreeDC never did the final update for the day


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 9, 2015)

Norton said:


> Everyone's output is low for 4/8- FreeDC never did the final update for the day




LOL, I was wondering about that. I thought it looked as though I was a bit low.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 10, 2015)

Norton said:


> Grandma, my Lithuanian one, always made raisin Babka for Easter.... and angel food cake since her Babka used only egg yolks
> 
> It was *SOOOOOO!!!* good toasted up with a little butter on it!!!!
> 
> Unfortunately grandma has been suffering from dementia for the last few years and can't do many of the things she used to do anymore



It is damn great, I can confirm. And I was actually eating some when visiting my certain relatives for Easter last weekend.

P.S. it seems the forum just loves to bug out and stops sending me new reply notifications at random every now and then.
And like this I yet again thought it was simply quiet here on the forums and that no pie was posted :V


----------



## xvi (Apr 10, 2015)

Vinska said:


> P.S. it seems the forum just loves to bug out and stops sending me new reply notifications at random every now and then.


Happens to me too (actually did it with your post here). Watched threads with new replies show up here though:





Click the little arrow next to the threads to jump to the oldest unread post.




Works really similarly to how the old site handled alerts. Helps me find all the threads that I was never notified about. 


Edit: There were some missing points yesterday. They'll be coming today. Brace for impact.


----------



## Norton (Apr 10, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*April 9th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Cruncher pron!  




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 10, 2015)

Well done guys 
Awesome to see so many non-US flags in the top-20 too


----------



## xvi (Apr 10, 2015)

xvi said:


> Edit: There were some missing points yesterday. They'll be coming today. Brace for impact.


Thought so.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 10, 2015)

Aaaaaaaaaaalmost got some pie, and it smelled awfully gooooooood! 
Great work @Knoxx29 and amazing job by the rest of you pie eaters


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 10, 2015)

xvi said:


> Happens to me too (actually did it with your post here). Watched threads with new replies show up here though:
> View attachment 64009
> 
> Click the little arrow next to the threads to jump to the oldest unread post.
> ...



Aye.
But one simple problem: I only ever normally visit the forums when I get an email notification, by clicking the link there.
Without those, I simply forget and it takes a looooong while till I realize something's not right.



Norton said:


> *Cruncher pron!
> 
> 
> 
> *



Whoa! With this... "I might be able to compile Firefox or any other piece of software written in C++ without having to wait DNF for it to complete!"
Although, on this board, I fail to locate the slots for system memory. And compiling C++ requires a lot and I mean A LOT of memory.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 10, 2015)

Sorry to doublepost, but...

OH SH*T! I just noticed it seems stars on badges got fixed! As I can see, I, [Ion] and probably some others got 5-star badges now.
I Haven't seen those in what seems to be an eternity!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 10, 2015)

oohhhh stars


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 10, 2015)

Vinska said:


> Sorry to doublepost, but...
> 
> OH SH*T! I just noticed it seems stars on badges got fixed! As I can see, I, [Ion] and probably some others got 5-star badges now.
> I Haven't seen those in what seems to be an eternity!


I dunno if you haven't been paying attention, but I'm pretty sure that I've had a five-star badge since like October...


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 10, 2015)

I re-checked after I "came back" (~ a month ago) and couldn't see a single badge above 3-star, still
Edit: and most were either 1-star or no-star, even


----------



## Norton (Apr 11, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*April 10th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










TGIF!!! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 11, 2015)

Oh I should note: I am expecting lower tier pie for about a week and a half starting tomorrow.
The university is, as it does each year, borrowing some of these boxen for a CS:GO and TF2 tournaments in a certain LAN Party in a certain festival.

I wonder what pies land in my stomach during that.
...Assuming I get any at all


----------



## manofthem (Apr 11, 2015)

Vinska said:


> Oh I should note: I am expecting lower tier pie for about a week and a half starting tomorrow.
> The university is, as it does each year, borrowing some of these boxen for a CS:GO and TF2 tournaments in a certain LAN Party in a certain festival.
> 
> I wonder what pies land in my stomach during that.
> ...Assuming I get any at all



At least they have a legit reason for borrowing the pcs  your pie will be warm waiting for you


----------



## Nordic (Apr 11, 2015)

I haven't been around much lately. I like the new pie. I am also glad to see I am still in the top 30 with only my remote rigs, only 2 cpus, 4 cores, of which are 24/7 crunching.


----------



## Norton (Apr 12, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*April 11th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Springtime.... Finally!! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## t_ski (Apr 12, 2015)

Finally - pie again!


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 12, 2015)

Sooooo close to cherry pie again! 
Another T5500 and I'd have had it


----------



## Arjai (Apr 12, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Sooooo close to cherry pie again!
> Another T5500 and I'd have had it


You know what they say about close...


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 12, 2015)

Arjai said:


> You know what they say about close...


No, I don't?


----------



## Arjai (Apr 12, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> No, I don't?


Close only counts in Horseshoes, Hand Grenades and Atom Bombs.
Oh, and Lawn Darts, for those that remember that!


----------



## manofthem (Apr 12, 2015)

@Norton springtime finally? It feels like it's been summer here for almost 3 months now!    (you know I had to)

Actually I love it now (except the heat and humidity). All the frogs are everywhere now, and my wife HATES frogs so I'm enjoying that quite a bit! 



Arjai said:


> Close only counts in Horseshoes, Hand Grenades and Atom Bombs.
> Oh, and Lawn Darts, for those that remember that!



Gotta love that good ole saying


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 12, 2015)

manofthem said:


> All the frogs are everywhere now, and my wife HATES frogs so I'm enjoying that quite a bit!




I'm going to call her and tell her you said that..........Bhahahahaha


----------



## Norton (Apr 13, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*April 12th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Avengers 2 in less than 3 weeks!! 
Here's a fresh clip of Iron Man vs Hulk!








Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Apr 13, 2015)

Me? Pie?


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 13, 2015)

Oh snap, @manofthem, that sh*t was sick!
Ten points to Gryffindor!


----------



## bubbleawsome (Apr 14, 2015)

Oh boy, I just noticed I made 40th place twice, and 38th on a good day! 

Maybe it'll spool back up soon and I'll manage to get back in. Fell to 44th today.


----------



## Norton (Apr 14, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*April 13th, 2015*





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Monday's done- no more!! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 14, 2015)

Arjai said:


> Oh, and Lawn Darts, for those that remember that!


You survived lawn darts?


----------



## Arjai (Apr 14, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> You survived lawn darts?


Yep!!


----------



## bubbleawsome (Apr 14, 2015)

Someone say lawndarts?








0:43


----------



## FireFox (Apr 14, 2015)

Once again place 9th
I hope those numbers are right


----------



## Norton (Apr 16, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*April 14th and 15th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Welcome to April 15th!! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Apr 16, 2015)

Pie looks great @Norton, I'm loving the new design  

Great work pie eaters


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 16, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Pie looks great @Norton, I'm loving the new design



I totally agree. This new "3D" look is much better than the standard old design. Awesome awesome work @Norton


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 16, 2015)

Could we get percentages on the pie chart though?  That would be awesome


----------



## Norton (Apr 16, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> I totally agree. This new "3D" look is much better than the standard old design. Awesome awesome work @Norton






[Ion] said:


> Could we get percentages on the pie chart though?  That would be awesome



Shouldn't be a problem to add that in


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 16, 2015)

Norton said:


> Shouldn't be a problem to add that in


Thanks, much appreciated!


----------



## twilyth (Apr 16, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Pie looks great @Norton, I'm loving the new design
> 
> Great work pie eaters





stinger608 said:


> I totally agree. This new "3D" look is much better than the standard old design. Awesome awesome work @Norton


ditto - beautiful work Cap'n.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 16, 2015)

@Norton where are you thinking of throwing in the percentages?  I'm thinking that adding more is going to be adding clutter to your pie work...?


----------



## Norton (Apr 16, 2015)

manofthem said:


> @Norton where are you thinking of throwing in the percentages?  I'm thinking that adding more is going to be adding clutter to your pie work...?



No worries, got an idea in mind 

Will post a couple of versions for the Team to have a look at before going live.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 16, 2015)

Could add the percentage to the list in the top right corner


----------



## xvi (Apr 16, 2015)

Percent of the top 10, or percent of the team total? The latter might be easier to do (Pie slot / team total) and seems like it'd give a more accurate representation of work done. I suppose the latter wouldn't be hard either.


----------



## Norton (Apr 16, 2015)

t_ski said:


> Could add the percentage to the list in the top right corner


You been spying on me! ..... j/k 



xvi said:


> Percent of the top 10, or percent of the team total? The latter might be easier to do (Pie slot / team total) and seems like it'd give a more accurate representation of work done. I suppose the latter wouldn't be hard either.



Currently the percent is done as part of the Top 10 but may have considering some other important percentages and adding a tasty treat/reward for them


----------



## Norton (Apr 17, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*April 16th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Car pron!! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## t_ski (Apr 17, 2015)

Norton said:


> You been spying on me! ..... j/k


I may not be a smart man, but I know what a spreadsheet is


----------



## manofthem (Apr 17, 2015)

Looks great @Norton, nice and clean looking.

And our new team mate @Shane White already snacking on some pie  




t_ski said:


> I may not be a smart man, but I know what a spreadsheet is



Forrest Gump reference, golden in my book


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 17, 2015)

Ooh, and with percentages this time! 

I can smell the 200K from here! 

Well done everyone!


----------



## t_ski (Apr 17, 2015)

manofthem said:


> And our new team mate @Shane White already snacking on some pie


Just another person keeping me from pie


----------



## bubbleawsome (Apr 17, 2015)

I was thinking I was dumb and he has always been there, but I guess I Was right. He just popped out of nowhere. Great job @Shane White!


----------



## manofthem (Apr 17, 2015)

t_ski said:


> Just another person keeping me from pie



I hear ya all too well. You and I were close, but I got beat out. 

It's all good, maybe tomorrow will bring something else


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 17, 2015)

manofthem said:


> And our new team mate @Shane White already snacking on some pie


With a plethora of i3's.  Welcome @Shane White


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 17, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> With a plethora of i3's.  Welcome @Shane White


Indeed, I smell corporate crunching 
Which is, provided permission was granted, a rather excellent usage for all of those systems


----------



## swhite4784 (Apr 17, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Indeed, I smell corporate crunching
> Which is, provided permission was granted, a rather excellent usage for all of those systems


Its all legit i have full permission. and I have 8 more i3's to add online


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 17, 2015)

Shane White said:


> Its all legit i have full permission. and I have 8 more i3's to add online


Attack of the killer.... i3's!


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 17, 2015)

Shane White said:


> Its all legit i have full permission. and I have 8 more i3's to add online


Figured it was 
Fabulous collection.  I have six or seven SFF Compaq i5s that do a pretty good job overall.  Not quite the output/rig of some of the amazing ones, but they do a very good job anyways


----------



## t_ski (Apr 17, 2015)

manofthem said:


> I hear ya all too well. You and I were close, but I got beat out.
> 
> It's all good, maybe tomorrow will bring something else


At least I still got the big pie


----------



## swhite4784 (Apr 17, 2015)

7 more i3's added to the horde just now.


----------



## xvi (Apr 18, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Figured it was
> Fabulous collection.  I have six or seven SFF Compaq i5s that do a pretty good job overall.  Not quite the output/rig of some of the amazing ones, but they do a very good job anyways


Would love to see wattage readings from those for the Cruncher Efficiency thread.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 18, 2015)

xvi said:


> Would love to see wattage readings from those for the Cruncher Efficiency thread.


Also I would love to know how Ion is running all those rigs on a single 20 amp breaker. it just boggles the mind. I know I would be afraid to plug a cell charger in fear of tripping the breaker. I have my rigs spread out across 4x 20 amp breakers.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 18, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Also I would love to know how Ion is running all those rigs on a single 20 amp breaker. it just boggles the mind. I know I would be afraid to plug a cell charger in fear of tripping the breaker.


LOL it's not even close to a single 20A breaker 
Breaker 1 runs: 3930k, X5670, X5650, AMD X4 955 #1, 3770k #1, 2600k, 3x i5-2400, 4 laptops, the FX8350, and my "desk" stuff (box fan, 2 monitors, router, switches, speakers)
Breaker 2 runs: AMD 4P (32c), i5, AMD X4 955, X5672 DP, i-920 #1, i3-3220, AMD 2P (24c)
Breaker 3 runs: 4x i5, MegaTablet, i7-860, i7-4770, i7-920 #2, 2 Dell T5500s (DP E5620s), IBM X3500 M2 (X5550), DP X5690

So, I have things spread out quite nicely, because otherwise there's no way in hell it would all run 


xvi said:


> Would love to see wattage readings from those for the Cruncher Efficiency thread.


I don't have exact numbers, which is why I've refrained so far.  I'm just basing it off of what HWMonitor reports for the CPU, an estimated power for the motherboard/HDD, and that HP equips them with 80+ Bronze PSUs.


----------



## Norton (Apr 18, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*April 17th, 2015*





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










TPU makes the WCG Top 10 Today!! 
and a nice slice of Kiwi Pie!  




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Apr 18, 2015)

This is great, TPU and I both get the Kiwi treat tonight!  


Great work all.  Looks like that cherry pie is going to be a tight race.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 18, 2015)

Good stuff guys--a series of tight races all around!


----------



## twilyth (Apr 18, 2015)

Very spiffy there Cap'n.


----------



## swhite4784 (Apr 18, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> LOL it's not even close to a single 20A breaker
> Breaker 1 runs: 3930k, X5670, X5650, AMD X4 955 #1, 3770k #1, 2600k, 3x i5-2400, 4 laptops, the FX8350, and my "desk" stuff (box fan, 2 monitors, router, switches, speakers)
> Breaker 2 runs: AMD 4P (32c), i5, AMD X4 955, X5672 DP, i-920 #1, i3-3220, AMD 2P (24c)
> Breaker 3 runs: 4x i5, MegaTablet, i7-860, i7-4770, i7-920 #2, 2 Dell T5500s (DP E5620s), IBM X3500 M2 (X5550), DP X5690
> ...



The i3 horde is spread across the state of ND so I don't have to worry about breakers. But I'm not sure how I would figure out efficiency.


----------



## Norton (Apr 19, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*April 18th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










TPU makes the WCG Top 10 Again!! 
Celebrate #10 with a 10 second car! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## swhite4784 (Apr 19, 2015)

Is your name Norton like the 74 Norton comando motorcycle?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 19, 2015)

Shane White said:


> Is your name Norton like the 74 Norton comando motorcycle?


No his name is like Norton like honeymooners Norton. Hence the avatar.


----------



## swhite4784 (Apr 19, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> No his name is like Norton like honeymooners Norton. Hence the avatar.



Never seen the honey mooners, to many years before my time I guess.


----------



## Norton (Apr 19, 2015)

Shane White said:


> Never seen the honey mooners, to many years before my time I guess.



Norton is my work nickname since he works in the sewer like I do- I'm a wastewater treatment plant operator/manager 

Here's Norton at his finest:


----------



## Norton (Apr 20, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*April 19th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










We're Moving Out!! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Apr 20, 2015)

Wacky points going on to put me in 8th with 26k today, but it sure does taste good  (though I know it won't last) 

Congrats pie eaters and congrats to @[Ion] on grabbing that cheery pie!    looks like the race is on between you and @gobuuku


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 20, 2015)

Awww yeah that cherry pie is sure delicious 
Only barely got it, but good enough for me.  Krakow was clearly a good purchase 
We'll see how it ends up over the next few days


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 20, 2015)

2, count them, 2 - 200K PPD Crunchers!


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 20, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> 2, count them, 2 - 200K PPD Crunchers!


Well, we'll see if I actually end up at 200k PPD after a few days.  I suspect so, given that I was just below w/o Hamburg and Krakow, but not sure.
This is like 3x what I was doing even last fall, so I'm excited.  Probably time to stop adding more systems though


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 20, 2015)

The aforementioned LAN party has ended and I should be back at 100% again. Even though it seems my grim expectations did not fulfil again and I only got three low days instead of a full week and the lows weren't nearly as bad as I expected. Neat!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 20, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Probably time to stop adding more systems though


Your next mission, should you choose to accept it, is to pass "finds" on to teammates. (Yes, I know, shipping is a pain)


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 20, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Your next mission, should you choose to accept it, is to pass "finds" on to teammates. (Yes, I know, shipping is a pain)


These Dells are really heavy.  ~50 lbs for the T5500s.  Not gonna ship those.  Just need to pass these finds on to friends who will run them


----------



## Norton (Apr 20, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> These Dells* are really heavy*.  ~50 lbs for the T5500s.  Not gonna ship those.  Just need to pass these finds on to friends who will run them



THAT can be fixed with a screwdriver  The guts may fit nicely into a USPS Priority large flat rate box for $20


----------



## t_ski (Apr 20, 2015)

Some of the Dell stuff is proprietary.  I know the heatsinks are on them, sometimes the PSUs are, too.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 20, 2015)

Norton said:


> THAT can be fixed with a screwdriver  The guts may fit nicely into a USPS Priority large flat rate box for $20


Perhaps, but I doubt it.
They use a proprietary power supply, motherboard, mounting mechanism (straight to the case) for the primary heatsink and a retention bracket attached to the frame of the case that supports the second CPU (CPU1 and three sticks of RAM are mounted on a special daughter board).
The upside is they fit a 850W 80+ Silver PSU, two CPUs, and 9 DDR3 slots into the size of a regular mid-tower case, but the end result is parts that won't work in much of anything else.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 20, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> These Dells are really heavy.  ~50 lbs for the T5500s.  Not gonna ship those.  Just need to pass these finds on to friends who will run them


If receiver is covering shipping problem solved.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 20, 2015)

Team, it's time for me to find a home for the Opty 4P Server(s). If you're interested, PM me and we will talk.


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 20, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> These Dells are really heavy.  ~50 lbs for the T5500s.  Not gonna ship those.  Just need to pass these finds on to friends who will run them



Ya run it to the UPS packing store, they deal with packing, shipping, and insuring and it runs about $70! As @ThE_MaD_ShOt stated, if the receiver is paying the shipping and tossing a bit to you for your time it really shouldn't matter bro.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 20, 2015)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Team, it's time for me to find a home for the Opty 4P Server(s). If you're interested, PM me and we will talk.


YGPM 


stinger608 said:


> Ya run it to the UPS packing store, they deal with packing, shipping, and insuring and it runs about $70! As @ThE_MaD_ShOt stated, if the receiver is paying the shipping and tossing a bit to you for your time it really shouldn't matter bro.


It's a long walk to the nearest UPS store from here


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 20, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> YGPM
> 
> It's a long walk to the nearest UPS store from here


Use the post office instead as they are alot cheaper.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 20, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Use the post office instead as they are alot cheaper.


USPS won't package something for you.


----------



## Norton (Apr 21, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*April 20th, 2015*





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Chester Cheetah and Cheeto's!! 
Official Mascot/Snack food of 4/20! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## t_ski (Apr 21, 2015)

Not sure how I got pie out of that one...


----------



## swhite4784 (Apr 21, 2015)

Bah i'm going to need double the power to break into top 3 pie....


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 21, 2015)

Shane White said:


> Bah i'm going to need double the power to break into top 3 pie....


We welcome it 

And I'll be out of the top-3 within about three weeks, so you can have my spot then.  At least until fall, when I intend to return with a vengence.


----------



## twilyth (Apr 21, 2015)

Shane White said:


> Bah i'm going to need double the power to break into top 3 pie....


Feel the power


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 21, 2015)

Shane White said:


> Bah i'm going to need double the power to break into top 3 pie....


So what comes after plethora?  I've already used plethora, so what's 2 times plethora?


----------



## swhite4784 (Apr 22, 2015)

After plethora comes the HORDE!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 22, 2015)

Shane White said:


> After plethora comes the HORDE!



i dun geddit. :C


----------



## t_ski (Apr 22, 2015)

Nice job tonight Matt.  Thanks a lot


----------



## Norton (Apr 22, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*April 21st, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Today's Pie is for Kreij!! 
Missing you around here... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Apr 22, 2015)

t_ski said:


> Nice job tonight Matt.  Thanks a lot



Haha, hey I gotta enjoy every rare chance for pie that I can get, doesn't happen all the time  but thanks, since my brother started crunching for me I pop up there occasionally.


----------



## SirKeldon (Apr 22, 2015)

Lovely to see how hungry we always are for a piece of pie, and lovely to see how tight are always those 8 to 10 pos, keep up the good crunch team, funny battle @t_ski & @manofthem lol!! 

I had to unplug one machine due to being on load with a TS & Minecraft server, I hope to return to eat my sweeties again soon though


----------



## Norton (Apr 23, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*April 22nd, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Happy Earth Day!! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 23, 2015)

Swapping daily cherry pie with GoBuuku....I like this


----------



## xvi (Apr 24, 2015)

Looks like some numbers are down? I know why my numbers are down (same reason as why my room is annoyingly cold too ), but what's up with everyone else?


----------



## manofthem (Apr 24, 2015)

xvi said:


> Looks like some numbers are down? I know why my numbers are down (same reason as why my room is annoyingly cold too ), but what's up with everyone else?



Winter goeth to whence it came and as a dying cold embrace it takes thy breath of soul from the Crunch.  


Some numbers have been a little low but I know we are all trying to keep up the best we can as the months warm.


----------



## Norton (Apr 25, 2015)

*Time for yesterday's Pie.....!* 
*April 23rd, 2015*





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Some Monty Python fun!! 
I fart in your general direction! 








Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Apr 25, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*April 24th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Blast from the Past!! 
Our Top 20 from this date 2012 thru 2014! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 25, 2015)

Hmm, I wonder what I was doing so wrong last year.... 
Ahh the GPU WUs though, those were the days.... D:

Great job everyone


----------



## twilyth (Apr 25, 2015)

Oooo. Trippy pie chart.


----------



## Arjai (Apr 25, 2015)

Norton said:


> I shall Taunt you a _Second Time!_
> __


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 25, 2015)

TFW last year having 50k was enough to for a cherry 
whoop whoop


----------



## Nordic (Apr 25, 2015)

Yay! Back to top 20.


----------



## swhite4784 (Apr 26, 2015)

Good job champ


----------



## Norton (Apr 26, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*April 25th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Got a little sleepy last night..... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 26, 2015)

wut habben 2 muh points!? :V


----------



## manofthem (Apr 26, 2015)

Great work pie eaters! 

I can understand the sleepy thing, was exhausted myself.



Vinska said:


> wut habben 2 muh points!? :V



[Ion] mentioned yesterday that WCG had some server issues so some points weren't processed. Hopefully today will be better 

Edit: this is what he said:


[Ion] said:


> The WCG site was down for several hours today, interrupting uploads and downloads.  Tomorrow ought to be a bit better


----------



## Norton (Apr 27, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*April 26th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Avengers coolness!..... 
Opens May 1st!!! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Apr 28, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*April 27th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Monday..... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 28, 2015)

wow, what an ass – he parked over two parking spaces


----------



## agent00skid (Apr 28, 2015)

20? I made it into top 20!? Probably only for 1 day, but, woohoo!


----------



## twilyth (Apr 28, 2015)

It's when you wake up and see your car like this that you need to worry.


----------



## Norton (Apr 29, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*April 28th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










The Avengers are coming!..... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Apr 29, 2015)

Pretty tight race for the 10 spot with 3 combatants. Very nice work pie eaters and Pie smellers


----------



## Norton (Apr 30, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*April 29th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Two more Days!!!..... 
We'll be going to the 1st show on Saturday morning 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## xvi (Apr 30, 2015)

Ouch. Very low day for me, apparently.


----------



## twilyth (Apr 30, 2015)

I've got tix for the saturday showing as well.  I hate going to the movies on the weekend but that's what everyone agreed on.


----------



## Norton (May 1, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*April 30th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Tomorrow!!!..... 
There was a last minute sponsor change though 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (May 1, 2015)

I still need to watch the first Avengers   I saw a few minutes of it here and there, but never watched the whole thing. Gotta do that soon and maybe catch this one in the theatre  



Congrats to our high rolling pie eaters with some mighty fine crunch power!


----------



## t_ski (May 1, 2015)

manofthem said:


> I still need to watch the first Avengers   I saw a few minutes of it here and there, but never watched the whole thing. Gotta do that soon and maybe catch this one in the theatre
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to our high rolling pie eaters with some mighty fine crunch power!


Matt just lost his geek card


----------



## twilyth (May 1, 2015)

Who stole @xvi 's brain pie?  Calvin won't be happy.  Nuh, uh.


----------



## Norton (May 2, 2015)

Looks like FreeDC is late on today's update... will check tomorrow and do 2 posts or combine them.

Need to hit the sack so I can get going to the early showing of the Avengers


----------



## [Ion] (May 2, 2015)

Norton said:


> Looks like FreeDC is late on today's update... will check tomorrow and do 2 posts or combine them.
> 
> Need to hit the sack so I can get going to the early showing of the Avengers


If it's up in two or three hours I'll post it then


----------



## twilyth (May 3, 2015)

Norton said:


> Need to hit the sack so I can get going to the early showing of the Avengers


I didn't really like it.  It did a good job of developing the characters for the future it felt like it was missing something.  Also, as much as I love James Spader, I'm not sure he was a good call for Ultron.  Maybe I'm just too used to seeing him in things like the Blacklist.


----------



## Norton (May 3, 2015)

twilyth said:


> I didn't really like it. * It did a good job of developing the characters for the future* it felt like it was missing something.  Also, as much as I love James Spader, I'm not sure he was a good call for Ultron.  Maybe I'm just too used to seeing him in things like the Blacklist.



It seemed like that was the only point of the movie.... to introduce the Scarlett Witch and Vision for future films (I liked both of them btw). The movie was decent enough and was watchable imo.


----------



## Norton (May 3, 2015)

*Where's my Pie!!! 
*
There are no updates to* FreeDC* or *BoincStats *stats so it appears as if the problem may lie with *WCG* since these site rely on database updates from them for the stats. Not sure what the issue is at this point but if I find out I'll let you know. If anyone else can find more info please share it with us.

I'll come up with something interesting for this post until the stats are restored- not sure what it will be yet


----------



## manofthem (May 3, 2015)

Must be a WCG issue because all my rigs are drying up on WUs.  4770k is out and 4790 has 3 left running


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 3, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Must be a WCG issue because all my rigs are drying up on WUs.  4770k is out and 4790 has 3 left running


Not on my systems.  I think you broke the Internet.  Again.


----------



## manofthem (May 3, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Not on my systems.  I think you broke the Internet.  Again.



Not sure what's going on.  I keep low buffers but they're out.  These rigs run OET and CEP2, and the 3 left on the other rig are CEP2 WUs.


Ok hang on, just added FAAH back to this rig and got a whole lot of FAHV WUs.  So it must be related to the other project(s)...?


Edit: someone on WCG forum posted this


> Currently there are no WU available (downloaded) for OET, UGM and CEP.



FAAH seems to be ok so now that's added back in on my rigs.  Ah well


----------



## twilyth (May 3, 2015)

That sucks - it means the faah wu's will dry up faster and I need at least 20 days worth.


----------



## Nordic (May 3, 2015)

I keep large 5 day buffers but I have not run out or have less wu's as far as I can tell.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 3, 2015)

This is how I'm sitting with the 3930k system, hopefully more WU become available soon. I usually have at least twice that much "ready to start" with this system. 5 hours and 12 minutes from now, I'll be working on my last available WUs if more don't become available.


----------



## Heaven7 (May 3, 2015)

No problems here... wonder what's going on?


----------



## xvi (May 5, 2015)

twilyth said:


> Who stole @xvi 's brain pie?  Calvin won't be happy.  Nuh, uh.


Sig rig is resting, so someone else will have to be the team zombie for now. I might make another push later if I can keep power usage down.


----------



## Norton (May 5, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*May 4th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Happy Star Wars Day!! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## twilyth (May 5, 2015)

xvi said:


> Sig rig is resting, so someone else will have to be the team zombie for now. I might make another push later if I can keep power usage down.


Oh, bummer.  I liked the old avatar.  Well, Cap'n will the pie warm for you.


----------



## [Ion] (May 5, 2015)

Well, I expect tomorrow to be the last day where I'm competitive pie-wise.  Wednesday afternon I'm shutting down the first batch of computers to take home; the rest will follow over the weekend.  In about two weeks I ought to be getting a decent set of them going again, but it'll be under 100k PPD either way.


----------



## twilyth (May 5, 2015)

That should still be enough to keep your 5 star ranking though.


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 5, 2015)

what's with these epic scores!?


----------



## [Ion] (May 5, 2015)

Vinska said:


> what's with these epic scores!?


Free-DC didn't update for like two days, so we'e getting three days of scores combined into one.


----------



## manofthem (May 6, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*May 5th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today











Tequila Time, tribute to @TRWOV!!!  




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## xvi (May 6, 2015)

twilyth said:


> Oh, bummer.  I liked the old avatar.  Well, Cap'n will the pie warm for you.


Old avatar was nice, but I need to dust off the time machine for two stops. Stop one, in to the future to pick up a couple high-end video cards. Stop two, in to the past back to when we had GPU WUs.


----------



## FireFox (May 6, 2015)

Place 7th 
I hope those number are not wrong


----------



## xvi (May 6, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Place 7th
> I hope those number are not wrong


I think the people who have decently large WU buffers glided over the multi-day outage with little to no issue whereas the people who don't have large buffers ran out of work and saw a PPD drop. I'd be willing to assume you fall under the former category. Some of the WUs may have been pending once everything came back, so you might still be riding out your numbers. Free-DC shows your output is still higher than normal.

Just keep riding the wave!


----------



## manofthem (May 6, 2015)

xvi said:


> I think the people who have decently large WU buffers glided over the multi-day outage with little to no issue whereas the people who don't have large buffers ran out of work and saw a PPD drop. I'd be willing to assume you fall under the former category. Some of the WUs may have been pending once everything came back, so you might still be riding out your numbers. Free-DC shows your output is still higher than normal.
> 
> Just keep riding the wave!



I too think the quirkiness in the numbers is because of the WCG issues the other day, and buffers come into play. Some people are high, some are low.  If you look at the numbers post, we were pretty low tonight and others higher, but I think. It'll even out over the next few days.

Anyhow, enjoy the position @Knoxx29, 7th is a lovely place to be


----------



## FireFox (May 6, 2015)

manofthem said:


> I too think the quirkiness in the numbers is because of the WCG issues the other day, and buffers come into play. Some people are high, some are low.  If you look at the numbers post, we were pretty low tonight and others higher, but I think. It'll even out over the next few days.
> 
> Anyhow, enjoy the position @Knoxx29, 7th is a lovely place to be


I agree with you, but take in consideration that a few days ago I have added one more 2P Machine to my Crunching farm


----------



## yotano211 (May 7, 2015)

I scored 30th place with a 6 day buffer, not bad with only 2 laptops running.


----------



## Norton (May 7, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*May 6th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Hot Coffey!! 


Spoiler:  Open Carefully










Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (May 7, 2015)

Great work pie eaters!   And nice to get a little hot Coffey since it's been a while


----------



## twilyth (May 7, 2015)

Oooo, pretty pie, pretty pie.  I love cobalt blue.  Maybe there will be a lapis lazuli background in our future? (shameless hint  )


----------



## stinger608 (May 7, 2015)

What the hell????? I wonder why my numbers are down so frigging much!


----------



## FireFox (May 7, 2015)

I wasn't expecting my Xeon Machines perform Over 25K


----------



## xvi (May 7, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> What the hell????? I wonder why my numbers are down so frigging much!


Mine too. Kind of all over the place. o.0


----------



## FireFox (May 7, 2015)

xvi said:


> Mine too. Kind of all over the place. o.0


Maybe we have to wait until everything is stable once again after the mess with Free-DC and WCG.


----------



## t_ski (May 8, 2015)

twilyth said:


> Oooo, pretty pie, pretty pie.  I love cobalt blue.  Maybe there will be a lapis lazuli background in our future? (shameless hint  )


I have some of that


----------



## twilyth (May 8, 2015)

Here's some temporary pie - until Norton comes back to do it right.  You might say that this is just a "taste." 






And for 11-20 . . .


----------



## yotano211 (May 8, 2015)

dont forget the over 21 crowd too, we still need some love.


----------



## FireFox (May 8, 2015)

And why some Users Names have different colors?
I know my question is silly but I am curious


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 8, 2015)

>my low-ass scores
welp, I suppose time to go murder some people who like to shut off 'dem PCs sometimes


----------



## FireFox (May 8, 2015)

Vinska said:


> I suppose time to go murder some people who like to shut off 'dem PCs sometimes


May i have the Honour to Help you


Spoiler: Ready?


----------



## Norton (May 8, 2015)

twilyth said:


> Here's some temporary pie - until Norton comes back to do it right.  You might say that this is just a "taste."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks you sir! 

It's been a long week and even though I was awake when the FreeDC update was ready.... I was not alert enough to make a legible post 

Will be more better this evening thanks to catching up with most of this week's craps (literally!)


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 8, 2015)

Norton said:


> catching up with most of this week's craps (literally!)


----------



## twilyth (May 8, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> And why some Users Names have different colors?
> I know my question is silly but I am curious


I'm not sure but I think it has to do with whether the link was clicked or not.  I kept trying to reposition the cursor on the excel spreadsheet - when I was doing the pie chart - and everytime I clicked on a name, it opened the link in free-dc. But I needed to click on names to move the cursor around.


yotano211 said:


> dont forget the over 21 crowd too, we still need some love.


I'm really sorry about that.  I overlooked the spoilers.  I figured someone else would redo the numbers so I wasn't paying as close attention as I should have.


----------



## Norton (May 8, 2015)

The color change is definitely from clicked links... I usually open a fresh browser to grab the screenshot to fix this.

Pro tip- Stretch your browser window and reload the page if some of the rows are taller than others 

If anyone wants a copy of the file I use for the Top 10/Pie.... send me a PM and I'll email it to you. It's not very exciting but it does have nearly all of the Top 10's (list and points/percentage) from the last 3 years or so and the most current Pie template  

*** Note- the offer above isn't related to me having someone else doing the Pie,* it's still my post- just an offer to share the format I use to make it along with some historical data


----------



## Norton (May 8, 2015)

*Time for Yesterday's Pie.....!* 
*May 7th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Trying to look at the screen last night was like this 
Thanks to @twilyth for posting 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## twilyth (May 8, 2015)

Yeah, I should have used a different background for the color code.  How do you manage to get each slice labeled?


----------



## Norton (May 8, 2015)

twilyth said:


> Yeah, I should have used a different background for the color code. * How do you manage to get each slice labeled*?



In Excel- _Chart Options_ > _Data labels




_


----------



## twilyth (May 9, 2015)

cool thanks.


----------



## Norton (May 9, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*May 8th, 2015*





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Cruncher Pron!!! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (May 9, 2015)

Wow, the low 60k's were quite a battle today!  

Great work all, keep it up!


----------



## FireFox (May 9, 2015)

In the last 3/4 days place 8th is a little sticky


----------



## t_ski (May 9, 2015)

BFT


----------



## Norton (May 10, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*May 9th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Pie for Everyone!!! 
Warm Apple pie w/ice cream.... Mmmmmm!




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (May 10, 2015)

Great work pie (and icecream) eaters! 



edit: btw @Norton, loving the pie work


----------



## stinger608 (May 10, 2015)

Well, figured out that one of my systems and my daughters system were both down! No wonder why my points have fallen off so drastically in the last week.


----------



## FireFox (May 10, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> Well, figured out that one of my systems and my daughters system were both down!


Well, once one of my Machines was running for a week without the
Internet's cable connected to it


----------



## yotano211 (May 10, 2015)

I cloned one of my laptop's HD and lost tons of work already done. PLus it was running at 2.4 instead of the normal 3.4. Oh well, still placed in the 20-40 range.


----------



## agent00skid (May 10, 2015)

And I'm dinking around with memory timings on New Machine, so it's not working WCG currently.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 10, 2015)

agent00skid said:


> And I'm dinking around with memory timings on New Machine, so it's not working WCG currently.


That's alright, I do dumb shit like this while crunching because I get bored.


----------



## Norton (May 10, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> That's alright, I do dumb shit like this while crunching because I get bored.



Nice!!!


----------



## Norton (May 11, 2015)

*Time for Day Old Pie.....!* 
*May 10th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Brought to you by AACK and THPPFT... 
Kinda explains how I felt all weekend....




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Heaven7 (May 11, 2015)

Norton said:


> *Time for Day Old Pie.....!*


Ice pie - still fresh the next day!


----------



## Norton (May 12, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*May 11th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










A favorite wildlife story!!! 
Enjoy the Show!








Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## twilyth (May 12, 2015)

Wow, can't remember the last time I had raspberry pie.


----------



## Norton (May 13, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*May 12th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Mad Max starts Friday!!! 
Fun fact- this is the same actor that played the Toecutter in the original 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (May 14, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*May 13th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Meet Andre the Giant....cat!!! 
That's a BIG cat! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## xvi (May 14, 2015)

My PPD recently:


----------



## manofthem (May 14, 2015)

Wow,  that's a huge cat! 

Great work top 10. Gotta love seeing @thebluebumblebee way up there lately! 




xvi said:


> My PPD recently:




Lol great gif and I see what you mean. Looking back over the past few days, your ppd is on a roller-coaster.  give it a few more and maybe it'll settle...?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 14, 2015)

Norton said:


> *That's a BIG cat!*





manofthem said:


> Wow, that's a huge cat!


And it's PISSED!


xvi said:


> My PPD recently:


I've also noticed that the over night update is huge for you and then not much after that.


----------



## twilyth (May 14, 2015)

It's either a very big cat or a very small woman - probably both.  For anyone who's interested, the 8 largest breeds of domestic cat.


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 14, 2015)

xvi said:


> My PPD recently:



Seems to be the case for me, too.
It appears my previous ass-kicking was ineffective. Gonna have do more V:


----------



## FireFox (May 14, 2015)

Vinska said:


> Seems to be the case for me, too.
> It appears my previous ass-kicking was ineffective. Gonna have do more V:


----------



## Nordic (May 14, 2015)

I thought my cat was bit at 20 lbs. That cat looks 35lbs.


----------



## Norton (May 14, 2015)

james888 said:


> I thought my cat was bit at 20 lbs. That cat looks 35lbs.



He was 20lb when he wandered in as a stray and was considered underweight!

Here's an article about him:

http://www.inquisitr.com/2087999/an...omes-spokesperson-for-rescue-animals-gallery/


----------



## t_ski (May 14, 2015)

Nobody's saying it, but I know you're all thinking it



Spoiler



That's a lot of pussy!


----------



## xvi (May 15, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Lol great gif and I see what you mean. Looking back over the past few days, your ppd is on a roller-coaster.  give it a few more and maybe it'll settle...?





thebluebumblebee said:


> I've also noticed that the over night update is huge for you and then not much after that.


Yeah! Nothing's really changed, it just started going nuts. I was thinking internet connection maybe, but it would have to be down all day and it's clearly not.



Spoiler: Last 30 day traffic usage


----------



## manofthem (May 15, 2015)

t_ski said:


> Nobody's saying it, but I know you're all thinking it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wanted to say something along those lines but couldn't find a delicate way to say it  



xvi said:


> Yeah! Nothing's really changed, it just started going nuts. I was thinking internet connection maybe, but it would have to be down all day and it's clearly not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK apparently it's funky for you and looks like it's not going to settle. 

I've seem variance in my own ppd as well as others but yours seems like something is definitely strange. Other than ensuring work is uploaded immediately, I'm stumped 




Edit:
Oh and @Norton I'm guessing pie will be tomorrow since Free-DC is wonky tonight without its final update?


----------



## Arjai (May 15, 2015)

t_ski said:


> BFT



Bout Freakin' Time (polite form)?
  Bapela Family Trust(Lodge)?
  Box Free Thinking(Austin, TX)?
  Big Fat Target?
  Bleachable Fancy Tallow?
or,
  Byzantine Fault Tolerance?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 16, 2015)

Costco size pie tonight? (and one very large stone)


----------



## t_ski (May 16, 2015)

Arjai said:


> Bout Freakin' Time (polite form)?
> Bapela Family Trust(Lodge)?
> Box Free Thinking(Austin, TX)?
> Big Fat Target?
> ...


Yes to #1.  Been a while since I got pie


----------



## Arjai (May 16, 2015)

t_ski said:


> Yes to #1.  Been a while since I got pie


Me knows. Just havin' a funny. Um, it was funny, just a little?


----------



## Norton (May 16, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*May 14th and 15th, 2015
*note-* Today's Pie is the sum of yesterday and today's totals due FreeDC's update issue




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Some Pie for Kreij!!!  




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (May 17, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*May 16th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Pretty Birds!!! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 17, 2015)

That's a lot of speed in one photo.


----------



## Caring1 (May 17, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> That's a lot of speed in one photo.


This is a lot of speed




Don't try this at home kids.


----------



## Norton (May 18, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*May 17th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Check out a Rail Gun at 5,600 mph !!! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## bubbleawsome (May 18, 2015)

Glad to see the kreij getting some pie! Seems another addition has bumped that ppd up! 
Seems my personal ppd has been taking some swings too though. 


Spoiler










Can a 400Mhz clock drop really bring you down by 400ppd? 

Oh well, crunching away!


----------



## Norton (May 19, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*May 18th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Monday! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (May 20, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*May 19th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










The Mystery Machine getting ready to fly again! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## twilyth (May 20, 2015)

Hey, I got bumped from my raspberry pie.  WTF?  It looks like Kai is spooling up for the summer.


----------



## manofthem (May 20, 2015)

twilyth said:


> It looks like Kai is spooling up for the summer.



Well could be, but we won't know exactly what's going on since this is his usual hiatus time where he just won't stop by and give us a shout out   Maybe this summer he will swing by and join us for an occasional chat


----------



## Norton (May 21, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*May 20th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Nice 55 Ford pickup! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (May 22, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*May 21st, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Hot GT from 1970! 
Torino GT 429 SCJ




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (May 22, 2015)

Great work pie eaters, I bet it tastes good Mmmm  

Plus I think it's fair to give some props to @gobuuku for continuing to spearhead the Team


----------



## Norton (May 23, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*May 22nd, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Pie for Godzilla! 
@manofthem gets a slice! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (May 23, 2015)

Wow what a treat!  Not sure who Godzilla threatened, but I'll take the slice any time


----------



## Norton (May 24, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*May 23rd, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Delayed Pie (sorry).... 
Spent 2 or 3 hours desk napping last night... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (May 25, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*May 24th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Something hot tonight!!!.... 


Spoiler:  Open Carefully










Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## xvi (May 25, 2015)

Seriously! How can my PPD swing between 30k one day down to 7k the next?


----------



## Norton (May 26, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*May 25th, 2015*





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Bird watching!.... 
Watched a pair of Eagles just like this fly over this morning 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## twilyth (May 26, 2015)

I shut down the SR2 dual core which happened to have the slow, hot chips in it anyway.  So once things wind down, I will hopefully be keeping @xvi 's brain pie warm.


----------



## xvi (May 26, 2015)

twilyth said:


> I shut down the SR2 dual core which happened to have the slow, hot chips in it anyway.  So once things wind down, I will hopefully be keeping @xvi 's brain pie warm.


There's enough brain pie for everyone.


----------



## FireFox (May 26, 2015)

@xvi what the hell is going on with your Numbers?


----------



## xvi (May 26, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> @xvi what the hell is going on with your Numbers?


Not entirely sure. I'm about ready to just..


----------



## manofthem (May 26, 2015)

@xvi you are the ultimate king of perfectly executed gifs!


----------



## xvi (May 27, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Spoiler


Partially giphy.com and partially just that I spend too much time on the internet. For example, see what I've done with your quote? If I'm not mistaken, you're quite the GIF connoisseur yourself too.


Edit: Don't feel like posting twice in 15 minutes. I think the single X5570 rig is (for reasons unknown) sandbagging itself for three or so days at a time and.. well, no, because it's a ~25k boost. It does ~5k ppd, so it'd have to sandbag for 5 days. It's only doing 2-3 days. o.0


----------



## Norton (May 27, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*May 26th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Something hot for the beach!!!.... 


Spoiler:  Open Carefully










Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (May 28, 2015)




----------



## Norton (May 28, 2015)

manofthem said:


>



Zzz zzz... wot? 

Long day of pulling manholes yesterday, didn't last long before falling asleep


----------



## Norton (May 29, 2015)

*Time for Pie(s).....!* 
*May 27th & 28th, 2015
Today*




*Yesterday*




*Are you in our Top 20?
Today*




*Yesterday*


Spoiler:  Yesterday's Top 20










*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40



Today




Yesterday






Twins!.... 


Spoiler:  Open Carefully










Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (May 29, 2015)

@Norton: when you bring back twins, all is so forgiven   

Great work pie eaters!


----------



## Norton (May 30, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*May 29th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Guaranteed to WAKE you up!!!.... 
Good bet someone had soiled undies! 








Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (May 31, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*May 30th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Remember this sound? 








Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *[/B]


----------



## Caring1 (May 31, 2015)

Norton said:


> *
> May 29th, 2015
> Guaranteed to WAKE you up!!!....
> Good bet someone had soiled undies!
> ...


That happened to me once, my ears were ringing for the rest of the day, and I had flash blindness for what felt like ages but was probably 5 seconds while driving. I was lucky there was no traffic in front of me and I kept the car in a straight line.


----------



## Norton (Jun 1, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*May 31st, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Monday's coming here again?!?  




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *[/B]


----------



## xvi (Jun 1, 2015)

Brought sig rig down for maintenance, so I'm on the 3930k instead. It appeared to be locked up, so I forced it down, moved it to my desk, and it fired up to find the two-day work buffers filled with completed WUs. Uploaded all the WUs, downloaded new WUs.. and it's seemingly happy. No idea what's going on.

Edit: Actually, it IS running a bit warm. May have been locking up due to heat on the hotter days.


----------



## Norton (Jun 2, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*June 1st, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Economy? No.... Cool? Yep!  




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## xvi (Jun 2, 2015)

WU dump incoming. I'm coming for you, pie. 

Edit: Assuming they're not al invalid/expired, that is.


----------



## FireFox (Jun 3, 2015)




----------



## Norton (Jun 4, 2015)

*Time for Yesterday's Pie.....!* 
*June 2nd, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Here's a BMW WTF...!!! 
Not sure if it's a concept car or a new laser mouse 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jun 4, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*June 3rd, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Moar Sharknado?!?! 
Coming Soon! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Jun 4, 2015)

I had no idea there was a Sharknado 3!  Can't wait!  

And great work pie eaters!


----------



## TRWOV (Jun 4, 2015)

I've been out of pie for too long... I've got to rectify this situation right now


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2015)

TRWOV said:


> I've been out of pie for too long... I've got to rectify this situation right now


It's going to be a bit difficult now that in a few days my 4P Machines will be Crunching

Joke.

Note: I will be adding 48 more threads (15K/20K PPD)


----------



## manofthem (Jun 4, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Note: I will be adding 48 more threads (15K/20K PPD)





Serious pie competition!


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Serious pie competition!


I just have to do some improvements to the 4P Machine after that I will have 112 threads Crunching

Note: I love Xeon

Unfortunately just 88 Threads will be Crunching for the Challenge


----------



## TRWOV (Jun 4, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> I just have to do some improvements to the 4P Machine after that I will have 112 threads Crunching
> 
> Note: I love Xeon
> 
> Unfortunately just 88 Threads will be Crunching for the Challenge


----------



## Norton (Jun 5, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*June 4th, 2015*





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Blast from the Past Day!!! 
Our Top 20 from 2012 thru 2014! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Jun 5, 2015)

I love the Blast from the Past, lets us see some progress.  Thankfully I can see a little increase in my own ppd which makes me smile.  Granted, my numbers see a little abnormally high today, but it's still cool


----------



## TRWOV (Jun 5, 2015)

I smell pie...........


----------



## manofthem (Jun 5, 2015)

TRWOV said:


> I smell pie...........



I bet the smell is so strong that you're already salivating 

And wow, just realized how close you and I were last night... that just doesn't sound right, does it


----------



## FireFox (Jun 5, 2015)

TRWOV said:


> I smell pie...........


----------



## Norton (Jun 6, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*June 5th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Friday!!! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## TRWOV (Jun 6, 2015)




----------



## Norton (Jun 7, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*June 6th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Congrats to American Pharoah!!! 
1st Triple Crown Winner since 1978! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## t_ski (Jun 7, 2015)

Norton said:


> *Congrats to American Pharoah!!! *


Fixt


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 7, 2015)

Norton said:


> *Congrats to American Pharoah!!!*
> *1st Triple Crown Winner since 1978!*




And did it commandingly! Amazing job!!!!!!!


----------



## Nordic (Jun 8, 2015)

3570k is crunching again. Now at full crunching force!


----------



## Norton (Jun 8, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*June 7th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Countdown- 2 days to go!!! 
Father's Day Challenge starts 6/10/2015 @0:00 GMT 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## TRWOV (Jun 8, 2015)




----------



## FireFox (Jun 8, 2015)

Place 6th
I want More.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 8, 2015)

@TRWOV


----------



## FireFox (Jun 8, 2015)

TRWOV said:


>



Next time it will be better


----------



## Norton (Jun 9, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*June 8th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Countdown- Challenge starts tomorrow night!!! 
Time to heat up the tires! 








Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Jun 9, 2015)

It looks like getting some pie this challenge is going to be very difficult! And that's what we all like to see. Great work pie eaters


----------



## manofthem (Jun 9, 2015)

2 words, 3 syllables...

*Sandbag fail! *


----------



## Nordic (Jun 10, 2015)

I am moving up higher and higher. 2500k is 3/4 spooled. 3570k has a few days left of spooling.


----------



## Norton (Jun 10, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*June 9th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Challenge is ON!!! 
Time to kickstart it! 








Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Nordic (Jun 11, 2015)

One day, before the challenge finishes I would like to pass @Norton while we are both over 18k. Then I shall be spooled.


----------



## Norton (Jun 11, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*June 10th, 2015*





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Challenge Day 1- Great job Team!!! 
A pause to remember Kreij.........




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 11, 2015)

Looks like some people had problems with their network cables, again.  Why are we so plagued by this?


----------



## Norton (Jun 11, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Looks like some people had problems with their network cables, again.  Why are we so plagued by this?


----------



## manofthem (Jun 11, 2015)

@Norton is you 4P running for Kreij now?  



thebluebumblebee said:


> Looks like some people had problems with their network cables, again.  Why are we so plagued by this?



It's Skynet!


----------



## Norton (Jun 11, 2015)

manofthem said:


> @Norton is you 4P running for Kreij now?



Dean should have some Pie- trying to get him some


----------



## t_ski (Jun 11, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Looks like some people had problems with their network cables, again.  Why are we so plagued by this?


Not me.  I actually just had a wild swing in my numbers without any attempt at sandbagging.


----------



## xvi (Jun 11, 2015)

Well, got me some top 30 finally. Shooting for top 20. Would prefer if I didn't have to turn the FX 8350 rig on since it guzzles watts (and is down for maintenance).


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 11, 2015)

I had to slap myself ..........#30........






Well done everyone


----------



## yotano211 (Jun 11, 2015)

wow i got pie, 6th place, i dont know what flavor but it looks good.


----------



## Norton (Jun 11, 2015)

yotano211 said:


> wow i got pie, 6th place, i dont know what flavor but it looks good.



That would be *Ice* flavor iirc 

Congrats!


----------



## Norton (Jun 13, 2015)

*Time for yesterday's Pie.....!* 
*June 11th, 2015*
**Due to some issues with FreeDC's totals we will post the Pie a day behind until they correct it*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Munching on the competition!!! 
Great Job Team!!! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Arjai (Jun 13, 2015)

Just saw this and um,






from 10 June,

*Hells Yea!!

*


----------



## Norton (Jun 13, 2015)

*Time for yesterday's Pie.....!* 
*June 12th, 2015*
**Due to some issues with FreeDC's totals we will post the Pie a day behind until they correct it*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Awesome performance in the Challenge!!! 
Fonzie's for Everyone! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## yotano211 (Jun 13, 2015)

well not bad, 14th place.


----------



## Norton (Jun 14, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*June 13th, 2015*
**FreeDC's totals look ok so we'll go with it*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










WCG Top 10 today!!! 




Banana Creme Pie for All! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Jun 14, 2015)

Free-DC does seem to look like it's evened out, but that means that I'm pretty disappointed today with my numbers.  If true, my 2600k only got 3.2k today, and that makes me want to cry, just like the other i7s only getting 4.2k-4.6k today.  There's always tomorrow


----------



## Norton (Jun 15, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*June 14th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Challenge Day 4 feeling the heat!!! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jun 16, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*June 15th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Monday's Over!!! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Jun 16, 2015)

Finally I scored a decent day but still not ecstatic. Post challenge I'll need to try to mess with my PCs and see if I can tweak them a little more, especially the new 2600k. 

Great work pie eaters, you're putting up quite a challenge to taste that pie


----------



## Nordic (Jun 16, 2015)

james888 said:


> One day, before the challenge finishes I would like to pass @Norton while we are both over 18k. Then I shall be spooled.


did it


----------



## Norton (Jun 17, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*June 16th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Keep em Crunching Team!!! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## FireFox (Jun 17, 2015)

I knew it I knew that there was something wrong with my numbers in the last week, of course one Machine wasn't Crunching


----------



## yotano211 (Jun 17, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> I knew it I knew that there was something wrong with my numbers in the last week, of course one Machine wasn't Crunching
> View attachment 65813


Dont feel bad. I stopped crunching on 1 desktop and 2 laptops. The power went off at my house and I'm out of state to restart it. I'm only at partime with 1 quad core laptop.


----------



## Norton (Jun 18, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*June 17th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Put up with the heat a little longer!!! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Nordic (Jun 18, 2015)

2k more ppd than I am expecting. Excellent....


----------



## manofthem (Jun 18, 2015)

james888 said:


> 2k more ppd than I am expecting. Excellent....



Share!  SHARE!!! 

You know what they say...  _Sharing is Caring!_


----------



## Nordic (Jun 18, 2015)

I will share some linux optimizations when I complete them. No, they are not effecting my ppd... yet.


----------



## xvi (Jun 18, 2015)

Yay pie! :3


----------



## Norton (Jun 19, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*June 18th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Almost there!!! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 19, 2015)

# 20.................


----------



## FireFox (Jun 19, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> # 20.................


Well done well done.
Let's have a Dance.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 19, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Well done well done.
> Let's have a Dance.
> View attachment 65872




which one is me ?


----------



## FireFox (Jun 19, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> which one is me ?


Your choice


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 19, 2015)

@Knoxx29  Can you be the girl this time ?

and can i bring my sister?


----------



## Norton (Jun 21, 2015)

*Time for Pie(s).....!* 
*June 19th & 20th, 2015
Today:*




*Yesterday:*





*Are you in our Top 20?
Today:*




*Yesterday:*


Spoiler












*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40



Today:




Yesterday:




[/IMG]


Last lap- Challenge ends tomorrow!!! 




and
2 days of Pies equal.... 


Spoiler:  Open Carefully!



Twins! 








Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Jun 21, 2015)

Gotta be careful with those hot pies!


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 21, 2015)

I want that car, i'm sure the other benefits will come soon enough


----------



## yotano211 (Jun 21, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> I want that car, i'm sure the other benefits will come soon enough


What car?? did anyone else see a car?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 21, 2015)

i saw this car...i dont want the car, i want the contents




Spoiler


----------



## FireFox (Jun 21, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> .i dont want the car, i want the contents


Wrong Wrong and once again Wrong, with the contents you can't attract more contents But with the Car you can attract many contents

Note: Those contents are sit on that Car because they like it that's mean if you have that Car you can sit as many contents as you want.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 21, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Wrong Wrong and once again Wrong, with the contents you can't attract more contents But with the Car you can attract many contents
> 
> Note: Those contents are sit on that Car because they like it that's mean if you have that Car you can sit as many contents as you want.




i think they are sitting in this


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 21, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> i think they are sitting in this


It looks like someone got a divorce, and split the assets in half.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 21, 2015)

3 days ago






UK press and vid
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...tting-girlfriend-including-car-TV-iPhone.html


----------



## Norton (Jun 22, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*June 21st, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Challenge is Done!! 
Great job Team! 





Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jun 23, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*June 22nd, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Sunrise!.... A new day/new challenge!! 





Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## FireFox (Jun 23, 2015)

Wow those Xeons E3 1240 are Amazing 
12K


----------



## Norton (Jun 24, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*June 23rd, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










GPU pron! 
Reviews are coming soon...





Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Jun 24, 2015)

I missed pie by just one spot...  Oh I'm in a fury! 

See what I did, Fury?! 


Great work pie eaters!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 24, 2015)

manofthem said:


> I missed pie by just one spot... Oh I'm in a fury!


That's so infuriating!


----------



## manofthem (Jun 26, 2015)

Everything OK @Norton?


----------



## Nordic (Jun 26, 2015)

I don't know if you guys actually watch supernatural, but the pie references out of context are really funny on their own.


----------



## Norton (Jun 27, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Everything OK @Norton?



_Condiment _pie coming right up!


----------



## Norton (Jun 27, 2015)

*Time for Pie(s).....!* 
*June 24th & 25th, 2015
June 25th:*




*June 24th:*





*Are you in our Top 20?
June 25th:*




*June 24th:*


Spoiler










*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40



June 25th




June 24th






Sorry for the stale Pie... been real crazy busy lately!!! 
Did you know that....




PLEASE STOP POOPING!!! ... I NEED A DAY OFF!!! 

Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Nordic (Jun 27, 2015)

Did I really make pie? Amazing. 22k is more than I knew I could produce. . The 2500k is getting over 6k now though. I am waiting for the 2500k ppd to stabilize so I can have a base line average before I do some optimizations. It should be 6k average though.


----------



## Norton (Jun 27, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*June 26th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Finally!!! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## t_ski (Jun 27, 2015)

Norton said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy shit*! That's a lot of poop!

*see what I did there?


----------



## Norton (Jun 27, 2015)

t_ski said:


> Holy shit*! That's a lot of poop!
> 
> *see what I did there?



Job security sir!


----------



## t_ski (Jun 27, 2015)

Norton said:


> Job security sir!


I don't know about you, but I would be willing to live with a lot less "job security" than I have now


----------



## Norton (Jun 28, 2015)

FreeDC is down atm so we'll check early tomorrow to see if it's back up and do the pie then.

In the meantime.... here's some pie for you 






We had some great pizza for dinner and the leftovers made a nice nightime snack!


----------



## Norton (Jun 29, 2015)

*Time for Pie(s).....!* 
*June 27th & 28th, 2015
June 28th:*




*June 27th:*





*Are you in our Top 20?
June 28th:*




*June 27th:*


Spoiler










*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40



June 28th




June 27th






Twins!!! 


Spoiler











Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Arjai (Jun 29, 2015)

Yummy.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 29, 2015)

Arjai said:


> Yummy.



That's what I am saying, it's never a dull night when you can enjoy a slice


----------



## xvi (Jun 30, 2015)

Wild numbers again. Had to shut down the E5450 server. With the heat we've been seeing, the fans started to sound like a tornado warning siren.
ooooooooOOOOORRRRRVVVVWWWAAAAAAAAHHHHHhhhhhhoooooooooooooooOOOOOOOOOORRRRVVWWAAAAAAAAAAOOOOOOOOOoooooooo..

Edit: Maybe I could watercool it. Anyone have any old LGA775/771 waterblocks and some 90 deg fittings?


----------



## Norton (Jul 1, 2015)

*Time for ye olde Pie.....!* 
*June 29th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Have some Hot Coffey!!! 


Spoiler:  Open Carefully!










Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jul 1, 2015)

*THIS IS MY 10,000th POST AT TPU!!!  *

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*June 30th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Some Dilbert for you!!! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## t_ski (Jul 1, 2015)

Norton said:


> *THIS IS MY 10,000th POST AT TPU!!!  *


Congrats Bill!


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 1, 2015)

Norton said:


> THIS IS MY 10,000th POST AT TPU!!!




Well, you yap waaaaaaaaay too much then........Bhahahahaha........Na, just giving ya crap brother! Kudos to you man. That is frigging awesome!


----------



## Norton (Jul 2, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*July 1st, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Fun with a Smart car!!! 








Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Arjai (Jul 2, 2015)

I want to THANK EACH and EVERYONE of you folks on this Top 40 List. What you do, in and out of each day, makes this Team the Best one in the Universe!!

An extra Thanks to those crunching for Uncle K.

You all have helped his Memory by putting him inside the Top 50 of TPU Crunchers!!


----------



## Norton (Jul 3, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*July 2nd, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










BBQ approaching!!! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## t_ski (Jul 3, 2015)

Yay Pie!!!


----------



## manofthem (Jul 3, 2015)

t_ski said:


> Yay Pie!!!



Nicely done, pretty huge jump over yesterday!


----------



## Norton (Jul 4, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*July 3rd, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Holiday weekend= Mojito Time!!! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Jul 4, 2015)

For the last 2 days, I've come to find theOffice (wife's pc) shut down.  I think it's because there have been several other kids over a lot in those 2 days, so I suspect they shut it off, but if it ends up off again today without anyone there, I'll need to start checking some stuff.  I hope it's just silly kids and not some sort of hardware issue 


But, those mojitos look very good. The wife and I were talking about making them today. 

Great work pie eaters!


----------



## FireFox (Jul 4, 2015)

Wow pjust 2 Machines Crunching and I got Pie
Just imagine when I upgrade the L5640 Xeons to X5675


----------



## Heaven7 (Jul 4, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Wow pjust 2 Machines Crunching and I got Pie
> Just imagine when I upgrade the L5640 Xeons to X5675


Thanks for giving away your "secret" , you'll sure rack up some nice points in the future moving away from the "L" (lame) series Xeons!


----------



## FireFox (Jul 4, 2015)

Heaven7 said:


> "L" (lame


Don't let me say what W means


----------



## Heaven7 (Jul 4, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Don't let me say what W means


Wrong purchase.


----------



## FireFox (Jul 4, 2015)

Heaven7 said:


> Wrong purchase.


Nope.


----------



## Norton (Jul 5, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*July 4th, 2015*





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Enjoy the fireworks!!![/COLOR] Time!!![/SIZE]* 




*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!!* [/B]


----------



## Norton (Jul 6, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*July 5th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










No more weekend?!!! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Jul 6, 2015)

@Norton you keep beating me out and making me cry 

Jk , very nice work 

Very nice work pie eaters!


----------



## t_ski (Jul 7, 2015)

manofthem said:


> @Norton you keep beating me out and making me cry
> 
> Jk , very nice work
> 
> Very nice work pie eaters!


I could say the same for you


----------



## Norton (Jul 7, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*July 6th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Monday's Done!!! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Jul 7, 2015)

My Monday wasn't too bad really but the rest of the week is going to be a struggle 

And @t_ski, bested me very nicely today and I have a feeling it will continue tomorrow


----------



## Norton (Jul 8, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*July 7th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Cool numbers!!! 
Two pairs of matching daily #'s in sequence- 1st time this has happened AFAIK 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## t_ski (Jul 8, 2015)

Norton said:


> *Two pairs of matching daily #'s in sequence- 1st time this has happened AFAIK
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I was trying to find two sets of twins to post, but a google search only ends badly...


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 8, 2015)

t_ski said:


> Well, I was trying to find two sets of twins to post, but a google search only ends badly...



Thanks for suffering through it anyway.


----------



## Norton (Jul 9, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*July 8th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Pluto Update! 


Spoiler



He can't find his bone 






Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 9, 2015)

Oh for gods sake, two days in a row at one place out of pie!! Dang, I am close enough I can smell it. 

I'll probably have to just bonk @t_ski in the head and steal his pie.........Bhahahahaha


----------



## t_ski (Jul 10, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> Oh for gods sake, two days in a row at one place out of pie!! Dang, I am close enough I can smell it.
> 
> I'll probably have to just bonk @t_ski in the head and steal his pie.........Bhahahahaha


The good news is you weren't one place out of pie tonight 

I personally can't believe it's been three days of pie for me (unless I'm missing a late update tonight).  I'm glad I've got my diamond in OET and have balanced out my rigs with more projects.  OET was killing me


----------



## Norton (Jul 10, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*July 9th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










An instant collectible!  
I think he said it... should get a time out for it 









Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Jul 10, 2015)

Oh those crazy Minions. Can't wait to see the movie hopefully by the weekend.


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 10, 2015)

I couldn't make out what it was meant to be saying, the guys voice was clear enough.


----------



## Norton (Jul 10, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> I couldn't make out what it was meant to be saying, the guys voice was clear enough.



One of the phrases sounds like "what the f**k"


----------



## Norton (Jul 11, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*July 10th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Minions are at the movies- starts today!!! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## t_ski (Jul 11, 2015)

Woot!  Four in a row! Pimpin'


----------



## Norton (Jul 13, 2015)

Pie for Saturday and Sunday coming soon....

I have Sat. all set but FreeDC hasn't done the final update for today yet 

Will try to check on it tomorrow am, getting too late for me now.

**Update*- finished 
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/have-you-got-pie-today.93832/page-468#post-3314167


----------



## manofthem (Jul 13, 2015)

I'm smelling something yummy


----------



## t_ski (Jul 13, 2015)

Norton said:


> I have Sat. all set but FreeDC hasn't done the final update for today yet


I thought it was just me.  Still doesn't look like it's going to happen.


----------



## Norton (Jul 13, 2015)

*Time for Pie(s).....!* 
*July 11th & 12th, 2015
July 12th:*





*July 11th:*





*Are you in our Top 20?
July 12th:*




*July 11th:*


Spoiler










*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40



July 12th




July 11th






Twins.... 


Spoiler:  Open Carefully!











Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jul 14, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*July 13th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Pluto flyby tomorrow morning! 
Get some popcorn and enjoy the show! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jul 15, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*July 14th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Some fun at Comic-Con 2015! 
Adam Savage and Chris Hadfield suiting up! 








Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Arjai (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Norton (Jul 15, 2015)

Arjai said:


>


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 15, 2015)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

whatever all that is about............i dont like it 

as a consequence i have just turned on Q6600 @3.0ghz

@Arjai  catch me if you can


----------



## Norton (Jul 16, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*July 15th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Cool Blue Angels footage! 
Pensacola July 2015- hold onto those umbrellas!   








Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jul 17, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*July 16th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Blast from the Past Day! 
Our Top 20 from this date- 2012 thru 2015 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## twilyth (Jul 17, 2015)

Today is the first full day with the new rig.  Yesterday there was an early morning reboot and I didn't catch it until god knows when.  Since I was averaging something under 40k previously, it looks like it might really add about 30k ppd.  I might going Great White ( @swhite4784 ) hunting soon.  But probably only temporarily since I might retire one of the servers.  On the other hand, I'm such a points whore . . .


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 17, 2015)

ThugXeon hitting the top 20, way to go.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 17, 2015)

I added Q6600 @ 3.0ghz  to ThugXeons'  account

CPU ........£ 12.00 @dorsetknob (good vendor)
Mobo......£ 00.00 @Knoxx29  (good friend)
GPU........£  20.00 (good old HD5770)
RAM.......£  30.00 ( good god where did i find 30 quid)
HDD ......£  10.00 ( a good find)
PSU........£  00.00 ( good enough)

all sitting on a MCDonalds tray which i will return when i remember which restaurant i borrowed it from.


----------



## Norton (Jul 18, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*July 17th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Shark happens! 
Starts July 22nd! 








Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Jul 18, 2015)

Oh I'm stoked for a other awesomely terrible Sharknado movie!


----------



## Norton (Jul 19, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*July 18th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Fresh Hot Coffey! 


Spoiler:  Open Carefully!










Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jul 20, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*July 19th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Hot day.... time to cool off! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## t_ski (Jul 21, 2015)

Stupid CEP2 is filling my buffer and killing my PPD


----------



## twilyth (Jul 21, 2015)

You get more than one CEP per machine?


----------



## manofthem (Jul 21, 2015)

twilyth said:


> You get more than one CEP per machine?



Last I checked yesterday on my main pc, I had a few cep2 wus, a few in queue and maybe 1 or 2 running.


----------



## t_ski (Jul 21, 2015)

Yes.  I set the project to "unlimited" and I currently have 28 running on one rig for at least the second time in a week 

I took it from "unlimited" down to 10 so it won't happen again.  I thought it was a fluke the first time around.


----------



## Norton (Jul 21, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*July 20th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Monday! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Jul 21, 2015)

Very nice work pie eaters!  Nice to see @gobuuku getting way up there again  

I did however forget to resume BOINC yesterday on the wife's machine after pausing it to import some gopro videos.  Realized it tonight's after the final update when the numbers were lower  

Plus I still need to get my 3rd machine back up and running, but I need to get this heatsink swapped out on the gpu.  Agh, things to do...


----------



## qu4k3r (Jul 21, 2015)

5 days in a row at top 40, I can't complain.


----------



## Norton (Jul 22, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*July 21st, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Starts tomorrow! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Jul 22, 2015)

Thanks @Norton for the reminder that Sharknado 3 is tomorrow, totally missed the aire date on it. Can't wait! I'm going to saddle up with a pizza, some coke, and maybe some Stoli to really enjoy it!


----------



## Arjai (Jul 22, 2015)

What?
What?!

Never dreamed of this!!


----------



## Norton (Jul 23, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*July 22nd, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Possible big announcement Thursday! 
The Kepler Space Telescope may have found something....
http://www.nasa.gov/newsaudio (7/23 @10:00am)




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jul 24, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*July 23rd, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Summer cruising approved ride! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## twilyth (Jul 24, 2015)

Ooooo, so close to third place. It's always just out of reach.  I haz a sad


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 24, 2015)

That gap I might not be able to overcome


----------



## swhite4784 (Jul 24, 2015)

twilyth said:


> Ooooo, so close to third place. It's always just out of reach.  I haz a sad



Sorry


----------



## Norton (Jul 24, 2015)

Shane White said:


> Sorry



He'll get over it....


----------



## twilyth (Jul 24, 2015)

Waaaaahhhhh!!!  

Kidding.  It's great that everyone is pushing higher.


----------



## Norton (Jul 25, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*July 24th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Weekend's here.... time to relax! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## craigo (Jul 26, 2015)

today was a good day.


----------



## Arjai (Jul 26, 2015)

I am shootin' for the 20's tonight.

Watch yourselves, my aim is a little shaky!!


----------



## Norton (Jul 27, 2015)

*Time for Pie(s).....!* 
*July 25th & 26th, 2015
July 26th:*




*July 25th:*





*Are you in our Top 20?
July 26th:*




*July 25th:*


Spoiler










*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40



July 26th




July 25th






Twins.... 


Spoiler:  Open Carefully!











Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Arjai (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## Norton (Jul 28, 2015)

*Time for yesterday's Pie.....!* 
*July 27th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










You know Monday was bad when.....
You feel like this on Tuesday!  




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jul 29, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*July 28th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Hot Summer days.....
Remember to stay Cool! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jul 31, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*July 29th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Long work days require lots of Hot Coffey!!!  


Spoiler:  Open Carefully!










Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Jul 31, 2015)

Coffey makes everything better!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 31, 2015)

But it only feels like 102ºF.  Yeah right!


----------



## xvi (Jul 31, 2015)

Gaaaah! Spooling takes forever.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 31, 2015)

WTF?  Did Oregon descend into the 7th circle of hell and no one noticed?


----------



## Norton (Jul 31, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*July 30th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Happy Birthday to Arnold!!!
Here are some scenes from his finest performance....  









Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 31, 2015)

Okay, I'm going to quit complaining about the weather:


> The air felt like an exceptional 163 F (73 C) in Bandar Mahshahr, Iran, on Friday, and no relief is expected in the foreseeable future.  The combination of an actual temperature of 115 F (46 C) and a dew point temperature of 90 F (32 C) pushed the apparent temperature to 163 F (73 C) Friday afternoon local time. This reading would have been even higher if a breeze was not blowing, a factor in the calculation of the apparent temperature.


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 31, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Okay, I'm going to quit complaining about the weather:


That's hot.  We (Denmark) had a good July for folding/WCG stuff but now I'm off to some hot weather (Lanta) and I will turn of my rigs for about two weeks.


----------



## twilyth (Aug 1, 2015)

Lanta as in Ko Lanta?  Looked it up and sounds beautiful.  One of the kids I sponsor is in Thailand but I can't remember where exactly.


----------



## Norton (Aug 1, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*July 31st, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










It's Here!!!.....! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## craigo (Aug 2, 2015)

https://en.wikisource.org/wiki/1911_Encyclopædia_Britannica/Bronze

Awesome!


----------



## Norton (Aug 2, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*August 1st, 2015*





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Great Mashup... 
Mission Impossible- Rogue Nation, starring Chris Farley 









Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Arjai (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## Norton (Aug 3, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*August 2nd, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Cool pic for a Hot day! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Heaven7 (Aug 3, 2015)

Norton said:


> *Cool pic for a Hot day!*


Looks like a close-up of Ice Pie - very refreshing!


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 3, 2015)

Congrats Twilyth on that big jump in to second place, how's that pie tasting, you've been building up to it.


----------



## twilyth (Aug 4, 2015)

I'm sure it's only temporary.  @[Ion] must have shut down a bunch of rigs.  @ThE_MaD_ShOt and I are usually battling for 4th place and he's been mostly winning.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 4, 2015)

twilyth said:


> I'm sure it's only temporary.  @[Ion] must have shut down a bunch of rigs.  @ThE_MaD_ShOt and I are usually battling for 4th place and he's been mostly winning.


Yea I noticed. LOL


----------



## Norton (Aug 4, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*August 3rd, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Mondays deserve a good rant from Lewis Black*.... 
* careful- the language is likely NSFW








Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Aug 5, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*August 4th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Hot Summer Fun! 


Spoiler: Open Carefully!










Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## twilyth (Aug 5, 2015)

There's something wrong with those numbers.  There's no way on god's green earth that I should be getting anything even approaching 78k.


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 5, 2015)

twilyth said:


> There's something wrong with those numbers.  There's no way on god's green earth that I should be getting anything even approaching 78k.


You had 76k the other day


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 5, 2015)

twilyth said:


> There's something wrong with those numbers.  There's no way on god's green earth that I should be getting anything even approaching 78k.


Beta's?


----------



## twilyth (Aug 5, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> You had 76k the other day


Maybe, but that doesn't make any sense either.  Before I added the dual 14c my average was maybe 38-40k and even that is probably on the high side.  The 14c alone shouldn't add more than about 26k ppd - 30k on the outside.  So on a very good day I should see maybe 70k, but that should be the outside limit.


----------



## twilyth (Aug 5, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Beta's?


Nope.  I only have about 10 betas on 3 rigs and none have been validated.

BTW, I clicked on the wu numbers and there's an option called 'try validation'.  I clicked that for each job but I have no idea what it does.


----------



## Norton (Aug 6, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*August 5th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Check out a Supersonic Transport from Airbus! 
Across the Atlantic in an hour- Patents filed this week




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 6, 2015)

Not sure if that is lipstick, Thunderbirds or both .....


----------



## twilyth (Aug 6, 2015)

wing doesn't seem to have an airfoil design.  I'm betting it uses the coanda effect for lift.


----------



## xvi (Aug 6, 2015)

twilyth said:


> I'm betting it uses the coanda effect for lift.


I think it's the same effect as for floating screwdrivers, innit? The guy from Applied Science on YouTube (another one of my favorite channels) illustrates and experiments with this effect. Time for science!

Ninja Edit: This guy casually plays around with some really crazy stuff in his garage. He's made an automated single-serving cookie dough machine, extracted caffeine via supercritical CO2, made a vinyl record electron microscope slow motion video, all kinds of things!


----------



## Arjai (Aug 7, 2015)

No windows. Not sure I could stand that! Even for an HOUR!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 7, 2015)

Norton said:


> *Check out a Supersonic Transport from Airbus!*


I've been trying to figure out if they're serious, or if it is a Vicks Inhaler slapped together with a Starfleet Badge.


----------



## Norton (Aug 7, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I've been trying to figure out if they're serious, or if it is a Vicks Inhaler slapped together with a Starfleet Badge.



I was thinking inflatable toy baseball bat attached to Captain America's first shield


----------



## xvi (Aug 7, 2015)

Mini-rig is happily churning out numbers without locking up. I have no idea what it's issue was before. Makin' a run for pie though!


----------



## Norton (Aug 8, 2015)

Been a tiring couple of days for me but it's time to catch up......
*Time for Pie(s).....!* 
*August 6th and 7th, 2015
August 7th:*




[BAugust 6th:[/B]





*Are you in our Top 20?
August 7th:*




*August 6th:*


Spoiler










*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40



August 7th




August 6th






No twins... just something neat.... 





Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 8, 2015)

Norton said:


> *No twins... just something neat....*


I see twins.....
That's really worth spending a couple of hours on YouTube.
Lockheed SR-71 Blackbird Documentary | Full Video
This one is a little dry, but learning how the double sonic boom was used is worth it: Access to History - Blackbird: The Fastest Spy Plane (Extended Cut) - SR-71
The Mighty J58 - The SR-71's Secret Powerhouse


----------



## Norton (Aug 9, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*August 8th, 2015*





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Nice view of a Avro Vulcan! 
A favorite of @CAPSLOCKSTUCK iirc 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## craigo (Aug 9, 2015)

All of a sudden, RAAF Aardvarks! at number 18 (decommed 2010. F1-11c`s.. most buried in the desert a few in museums)


----------



## xvi (Aug 9, 2015)

There's a flight museum not too terribly far away from where I live and they had a SR-71 on display. HNNNNGG SO AWESOME!

Also, I made pie! Woo! The ol' xvi farm has still got it!

I don't even have the dual Xeon rig powered up, but it's not a very efficient rig. Only ~7.7k PPD and it eats a few hundred watts, I think? About 10 ARM boxes would do the same for ~90w.


----------



## craigo (Aug 9, 2015)

xvi said:


> There's a flight museum not too terribly far away from where I live and they had a SR-71 on display. HNNNNGG SO AWESOME!
> 
> Also, I made pie! Woo! The ol' xvi farm has still got it!
> 
> I don't even have the dual Xeon rig powered up, but it's not a very efficient rig. Only ~7.7k PPD and it eats a few hundred watts, I think? About 10 ARM boxes would do the same for ~90w.



Maybe it`s time we all upgraded... RAAF F/A-18 Super Hornet.


----------



## twilyth (Aug 10, 2015)

craigo said:


> All of a sudden, RAAF Aardvarks! at number 18 (decommed 2010. F1-11c`s.. most buried in the desert a few in museums)View attachment 67236


Those have always been one of my favorite designs.  I have USAF wall posters I got from the GPO (govt printing office) and a couple are of that plane.


xvi said:


> Also, I made pie! Woo! The ol' xvi farm has still got it!


I went back and checked and it looks like you've been getting pie since the 6th.  Congrats dude!


----------



## craigo (Aug 10, 2015)

It is my goal to crunch 3.14 in the team top 10.. PIE of PIE. hahahahaha.. DREAM BIG!


----------



## twilyth (Aug 10, 2015)

Never in a million years did I think I would ever have 4 servers running just to do WCG.  It's a sickness.  The initial symptoms are a light rash of ppd envy and obsessive stats checking.  But from there you spiral into the syphilitic madness of endless hw upgrades and monthly power bills equal to a car payment.  I'm sorry to tell you that there is no known cure.


----------



## Nordic (Aug 10, 2015)

Summer heat relieves the symptoms, but increases anxiety. There is no real relief.


----------



## xvi (Aug 10, 2015)

twilyth said:


> But from there you spiral into the syphilitic madness of endless hw upgrades and monthly power bills equal to a car payment. I'm sorry to tell you that there is no known cure.


I've honestly considered and started researching the possibility of solar with an AC backup. Prognosis, not cheap.


----------



## Nordic (Aug 10, 2015)

I once researched backyard windpower. I live in an apartment, so it is not possible. But with a few hundred dollars and a several car batteries you could power all or part of your fleet depending on wind conditions and the size of your fleet. What I wanted to do supposedly could produce 500w.


----------



## xvi (Aug 10, 2015)

james888 said:


> I once researched backyard windpower. I live in an apartment, so it is not possible. But with a few hundred dollars and a several car batteries you could power all or part of your fleet depending on wind conditions and the size of your fleet. What I wanted to do supposedly could produce 500w.


At work, we have a passive site that's solar and wind powered. Not sure what the exact load is (few hundred watts or so?), but the site gets a LOT of wind and we've had quite a bit of luck with that.
The site is very remote, so it was quite feasible for us to go with solar/wind. Also, I think head honcho thought it'd be a fun toy to play with.

I was thinking some sort of battery plant setup that runs off of solar until the batteries get low where it then switches to AC in some sort of hitless manor.


----------



## Norton (Aug 10, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*August 9th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Still one of the best! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## twilyth (Aug 10, 2015)

I should check into solar again.  The problem though is that the front of my house has the southern exposure and that would mean the trees would have to go.  But one is over 50 ft tall and another at least 40ft and I would hate to lose either of them. I get them trimmed every few years so that most of the weight from branches is on the side opposite the house so if they ever do go down in a storm they don't take the house with them.  Plus I don't know if we get enough clear days here for the cells to work at peak efficiency.  

I like the idea of wind power though, especially if I can feed it back into the grid.  I could put up a tower in the back yard.  The real issue would be how long it would take to pay for itself.


----------



## Nordic (Aug 10, 2015)

Depending on how big you wanted to go, I wanted to run a 20 foot pole on top of a 40 ft high building. It has been awhile, but I remember the set up I was looking at was about $750. That was basically the bare minimum for any real power.


----------



## xvi (Aug 10, 2015)

twilyth said:


> I like the idea of wind power though, especially if I can feed it back into the grid.


I heard you'll need a DC connection to them. Can't push AC backwards. I suspect it'd be difficult to generate enough power to last you through the night, let alone enough to sell some back to the power company. I wonder how difficult it'd be to get DC wired to a home though.


james888 said:


> Depending on how big you wanted to go, I wanted to run a 20 foot pole on top of a 40 ft high building. It has been awhile, but I remember the set up I was looking at was about $750.


Today, I saw a '93 Jaguar XJS convertible for $11k. This would probably satisfy some of the same itch with much less out of pocket.
Considering some people are moving to 80 Plus Platinum/Titanium PSUs to chase power bill reductions, that's really not all that bad.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 10, 2015)

twilyth said:


> The real issue would be how long it would take to pay for itself


The other issue is noise.  Neighbors might not like it.  IMHO, a home owner should look into vertical axis wind turbines.  Nice info: http://www.windturbinestar.com/hawt-vs-vawt.html

About the F-16, I wonder if we'll see a revised version that incorporates some of the things that have been learned from the more recent fighters?  Increasing the size of the internal fuel tanks.  Internal ordinance bays.  They've done this with both the F-15 (F-15SE Silent Eagle) and F-18 (F/A-18 Super Hornet Prototype Featuring Conformal Fuel Tanks).


----------



## Norton (Aug 11, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*August 10th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Monday...! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Aug 11, 2015)

WTF, How in the hell am I in 16th place with only an i7 860 running 24/7 and a i7 3930k running 16-18 hours a day?


----------



## t_ski (Aug 11, 2015)

BarbaricSoul said:


> WTF, How in the hell am I in 16th place with only an i7 860 running 24/7 and a i7 3930k running 16-18 hours a day?


Summer is a low output season, due to high temps outside and people out of school.  I'm surprised I'm up to 7th.


----------



## Norton (Aug 12, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*August 11th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Back to the aviation theme...! 
How about a Skycrane? 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Aug 12, 2015)

Update/Double post....

Apologies to @Heaven7 - sorry Bud, I didn't grab your 8/11 points fast enough. Seems that FreeDC drops all past references to your ppd the second you leave the Team. 

Hope all is well and you continue to hang here with us


----------



## manofthem (Aug 13, 2015)

That is one anorexic heli 

@Norton, does this help for 8/11?



Spoiler


----------



## Norton (Aug 13, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*August 12th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










3 engines= Awesome! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## twilyth (Aug 14, 2015)

Today's stats haven't been posted yet but I just wanted to say that switching over to UGM exclusively has really goosed my points.  And that's even with having dozens of pages of OET on some of the machines.  So if you care about total points, you might want to ditch OET.


----------



## manofthem (Aug 14, 2015)

twilyth said:


> So if you care about total points, you might want to ditch OET.



Thanks for the info  

LOL, I just switched my main rig over to OET exclusively tonight. It was running OET and CEP2, but I temporarily ditched cep to try to hit my 5yr sooner in OET. (then again, I think it's known that cep doesn't yield the highest ppd either)


----------



## t_ski (Aug 14, 2015)

Yes, I firmly believe OET will give you lots of ups and downs while you run it exclusively.  I did it to get my diamond, and the PPD has been much smoother since I went back to all projects (and even better when I reduced my number of CEP2 downloads).


----------



## Norton (Aug 14, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*August 13th, 2015*





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










The original SUV! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Aug 15, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*August 14th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Yay....Weekend!!! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## t_ski (Aug 15, 2015)

My week was pretty good for once, but I was doing training from home.  Got a busy weekend planned and going to have to fix a bunch of things when I get back in the office on Monday.  I hate Mondays.  Mondays suck...


----------



## Norton (Aug 16, 2015)

*Time yesterday's for Pie.....!* 
*August 15th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Yesterday's Pie brought to you by...
502 error Bad Gateway 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Aug 17, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*August 16th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










The August heat is coming!!!
Hopefully not this hot! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## twilyth (Aug 17, 2015)

But it's dry heat, sort of like a brazen bull. LOL.


----------



## Arjai (Aug 18, 2015)

2 days of sandbag, not bad.


----------



## Norton (Aug 18, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*August 17th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










A welcome sight on a hot day! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Aug 19, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*August 18th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Just for fun..... 
Pulp Minion!  




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Aug 19, 2015)

Haha I was just playing Minion Mayhem on my tablet while lying in bed 

Great work pie eaters!


----------



## xvi (Aug 20, 2015)

Norton said:


> *Pulp Minion!*


I almost didn't click "thanks" this time. *Almost. *


----------



## twilyth (Aug 20, 2015)

The only problem I have with that pic is that they're using fart guns.  'Silent but deadly' is only an expression.  lol.


----------



## Norton (Aug 20, 2015)

twilyth said:


> The only problem I have with that pic is that they're using fart guns.  'Silent but deadly' is only an expression.  lol.



There's a few around with banana's but I liked this one better


----------



## Norton (Aug 20, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*August 19th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Something hot for today! 


Spoiler:  Open Carefully!










Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Aug 21, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*August 20th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Cruncher Pron! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Aug 22, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*August 21st, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Friday!!! 
and my favorite Friday song 








Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 22, 2015)

125k three days in a row....not bad for the summer heat.


----------



## Norton (Aug 23, 2015)

*Time for yesterday's Pie.....!* 
*August 22nd, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Bugatti 100... pretty cool! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 23, 2015)

Well crap, I just had one of my systems go down about 2 hours ago. I first started hearing a high pitched wine and was on the monitor looking and the temps were reaching close to 100c!!!! Then while I was looking it just shut down. Now it fires up for about 2 seconds and shuts back down. 

Pretty sure it cooked the processor.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 23, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> Well crap, I just had one of my systems go down about 2 hours ago. I first started hearing a high pitched wine and was on the monitor looking and the temps were reaching close to 100c!!!! Then while I was looking it just shut down. Now it fires up for about 2 seconds and shuts back down.
> 
> Pretty sure it cooked the processor.


What was the CPU?  Might be able to get you a socket-compatible replacement


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 23, 2015)

It is a X58 quad core Xeon. Can't remember which one off the top of my head but it really isn't a big deal. I have a couple of quads coming in the next week or two from a server system. 

It may be the motherboard that took a powder rather than the processor. The motherboard is one that is the same as one that @Norton had and he had issues with that board. So, at this point, and until I get them other quads, I don't know which it is.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 23, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> It is a X58 quad core Xeon. Can't remember which one off the top of my head but it really isn't a big deal. I have a couple of quads coming in the next week or two from a server system.
> 
> It may be the motherboard that took a powder rather than the processor. The motherboard is one that is the same as one that @Norton had and he had issues with that board. So, at this point, and until I get them other quads, I don't know which it is.


I can send you a W3530 for a good price if you need one.


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 23, 2015)

Nice to see thugxeon still punching the results even if caps is not on the site at the moment ( 30 ) his Machine is still running in the land of the druid


----------



## Norton (Aug 23, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> It is a X58 quad core Xeon. Can't remember which one off the top of my head but it really isn't a big deal. I have a couple of quads coming in the next week or two from a server system.
> 
> It may be the motherboard that took a powder rather than the processor. The motherboard is one that is the same as one that @Norton had and he had issues with that board. So, at this point, and until I get them other quads, I don't know which it is.



Which board is it? Most of my current/former X58 boards are holding up fairly well AFAIK... the only one that gave me an issue was the EVGA mATX one, which I was able to get running again (had a borked cpu).


----------



## twilyth (Aug 23, 2015)

I have a couple of extra server boards laying around.  If you need one, I can go check and see what kind they are.


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 24, 2015)

Norton said:


> Which board is it? Most of my current/former X58 boards are holding up fairly well AFAIK... the only one that gave me an issue was the EVGA mATX one, which I was able to get running again (had a borked cpu).



Yep, its one of the EVGA mATX boards.


----------



## Norton (Aug 24, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*August 23rd, 2015*





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Check out a sky pool! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## twilyth (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## [Ion] (Aug 24, 2015)

twilyth said:


>


You know i think there's a solution to this problem


----------



## craigo (Aug 25, 2015)

Win!


----------



## Norton (Aug 25, 2015)

*Time for yesterday's Pie.....!*
*August 24th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Was a little too sleepy last night! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## twilyth (Aug 26, 2015)

My stats are going to be down for a while.  The dual 2687w(v1) has be crashing a lot lately and now won't stay up for more than a few minutes.  Will probably need to tear it down to diagnose.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 26, 2015)

twilyth said:


> My stats are going to be down for a while.  The dual 2687w(v1) has be crashing a lot lately and now won't stay up for more than a few minutes.  Will probably need to tear it down to diagnose.


The 64c Opty will make up for it


----------



## 4x4n (Aug 26, 2015)

Holy crap, a tiny slice of pie two days in a row.


----------



## twilyth (Aug 26, 2015)

Good job there @4x4n


----------



## Norton (Aug 27, 2015)

*Time for yesterday's Pie.....!*
*August 25th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Beware the Franklinator!!! 
(a badger on a stick)... for @CAPSLOCKSTUCK 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## t_ski (Aug 27, 2015)

FreeDC is broke again


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 27, 2015)

t_ski said:


> FreeDC is broke again




Hmm, the cruncher badges are still showing up though.


----------



## manofthem (Aug 27, 2015)

t_ski said:


> FreeDC is broke again



I just came here to post about that to see if there's any info on it?  but yeah badges are still working...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 27, 2015)

back in the top 20 makes me smile! putting the 4790 to work! I may turn up 16 more threads soon.


----------



## Norton (Aug 27, 2015)

*Time for yesterday's Pie.....!*
*August 26th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Summer is time for an ice cold one!!! 
G rated works just as good as any other 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## twilyth (Aug 28, 2015)

the dual octo seems to be fixed but we'll have to see.  I was getting a 'no tasks' message for a couple of days so I reinstalled boinc.  Old version was from 2012 or so.  Temps look fine.  I was worried I might have to reapply some TIM.

Still on the look out for a couple of new 14c chips.  I've been tempted to order from this one vendor but they seem to recycle their cpu-z  screens and won't tell you what the Qspecs are for their chips unless you specifically ask.  They claim to have a couple with B0 stepping available but I don't don't trust them.


----------



## Norton (Aug 28, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*August 27th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Nice wallpaper of the Space Shuttle! 




and a really awesome infographic!


Spoiler:  click!










Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Aug 29, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*August 28th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Erika bears down on Florida! 
Stay safe @manofthem and all of the other folks affected!




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 29, 2015)

Well, the gap between myself and GoBuuku is narrowing.  We'll see if with the new 4P if I can close it entirely (also need to figure out what keeps happening to my 3770k )


----------



## Norton (Sep 1, 2015)

Apologies Team... was a bad weekend for me 
*Saturday's Pie.....!*
*August 29th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Some fresh Cherry Pie for [Ion]!!! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Nordic (Sep 1, 2015)

I might get pie soon. Not today, but I think I can this week.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 1, 2015)

Oooooh, cherry pie!  Delicious! 
Been a wile, but I think I should see a decent bit over the next weeks.


----------



## Norton (Sep 1, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!*
*August 30th thru 31st*, 2015*
* combined due to a FreeDC updating issue....




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Feels like Tatooine here... just more humid 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Sep 1, 2015)

What a coincidence...  My daughter and I were just watching whole Tatooine first act in Return of the Jedi, turned it off when Luke made it to Dagobah.  We enjoy seeing places that look nice and toasty like our sunny Florida. 


Congrats pie eaters, and nice work [Ion] on taking that cherry, in a non-innuendo way


----------



## Nordic (Sep 1, 2015)

I did not expect today but alright.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 1, 2015)

Norton said:


> Feels like Tatooine here... just more humid


So that's where our heat went.


----------



## Nordic (Sep 1, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> So that's where our heat went.


Good riddance. It is in the mid 60's here, with 30-40f nights. Perfect mild weather, great for crunching.


----------



## Norton (Sep 2, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*September 1st, 2015*





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Meet The Amazing Bassigator! 
His name is Buford 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Nordic (Sep 2, 2015)

Wowza. I am suprised I am there. I am not even done spooling yet, the windows crunchers need to catch up to the linux ones.


----------



## hat (Sep 3, 2015)

Jumped ahead a bit with my Athlon II x4... and it's still "spooling up". If I could get a little more DDR3 I could bring a dual core online, but I don't really have the power available to run 3 computers I don't think.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 3, 2015)

hat said:


> Jumped ahead a bit with my Athlon II x4... and it's still "spooling up". If I could get a little more DDR3 I could bring a dual core online, but I don't really have the power available to run 3 computers I don't think.


If you can figure out the power I'll provide RAM.  Can send you 2GB of DDR3 if you want for free.


----------



## hat (Sep 3, 2015)

That sure is a generous offer sir. I'm just not sure if I should be running 3 computers off the same outlet... Along with a lamp, box fan, 2 USB chargers, monitor, speakers, and printer.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 3, 2015)

Don't you sleep @hat 
Well i have ran 5 computers plus another stuff off the same outlet.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 3, 2015)

hat said:


> That sure is a generous offer sir. I'm just not sure if I should be running 3 computers off the same outlet... Along with a lamp, box fan, 2 USB chargers, monitor, speakers, and printer.


Hah, three computers on one outlet.  I have six of the Dell T5500s I like so much running on one outlet...about 1500w total.  Unless it's a hell of a monitor I bet you'll be fine


----------



## Norton (Sep 4, 2015)

*Time for yesterday's Pie.....!* 
*September 2nd, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Have some Dilbert! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 4, 2015)

Solid job everyone


----------



## Norton (Sep 4, 2015)

*Time for yesterday's Pie.....!* 
*September 3rd, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Red Hot- likely NSFW and open carefully! 


Spoiler:  Open Carefully!










Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## mjkmike (Sep 6, 2015)

THKS again Norton

I will have pie again, its just that all those waitress need rent money


----------



## Norton (Sep 6, 2015)

*Some TPU site errors over the last few days so time to catch up....
Time for Pie(s).....!* 
*September 4th & 5th, 2015

September 5th:*




*September 4th:*





*Are you in our Top 20?
September 5th:*




*September 4th:*


Spoiler










*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40



September 5th:




September 4th:






Who's the better surfer? 
My vote is for the dolphins! 





Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Sep 7, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*September 6th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Rat Rod?..... maybe 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Arjai (Sep 7, 2015)

Norton said:


> *Rat Rod?..... maybe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm guessing those rear tires don't last long! I know the _Tire Guy would be happy to see *me*_, *if I drove that thing!
*


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 7, 2015)

4" bias ply tires, manual drum brakes and a supercharger are not a good combo, IMHO.


----------



## DeViLzzz (Sep 8, 2015)

Do I have pie today?  All I have today is depression and a messed up sleep pattern. :S  No pie.  I could go for some mince meat or kidney pie though if someone wants to buy them for me and deliver them to my door.


----------



## Arjai (Sep 8, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> 4" bias ply tires, manual drum brakes and a supercharger are not a good combo, IMHO.


Drum brakes work fine! Just don't try and track race it! This thing is, obviously, for doing massive burnouts and running in a straight line, or, due to traction issues, TRYING to run in a straight line!!

It's a richer man than me that builds full sized toys like this! Although, I would to, if I had the money to.

In fact, when I had money, in the 80's, I built up a 73 Vega with a Small Block 350 with 440 HP and 450 ft lbs Torque. Blueprinted, Balanced and quite the Handful! Thing would rev to 8 grand. I had to put frame connectors on it because the frame would twist enough to open the doors, when I got into it! I put it on a four wheel dyno, my Drag Racing neighbor hooked me up, and they chained my front suspension to only extend a certain amount, forget the number, Thus making the entire car a Traction bar. With my Mikey's warmed a bit, I could lift the front 6 inches up for just over twenty feet!!

It was quite the sleeper. I ran a full exhaust and it was pretty quiet. Unless I pulled the bypass lever! The look of surprise when some goofball would pull up and rev. I spring loaded a couple of cutouts to a lever next to the shifter. I would reach down, pull it open and tap the throttle. The wide eyed surprise in people's faces was addicting!



I miss that car, dearly. Long story, no I didn't crash it.


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 8, 2015)

Awesome story @Arjai !!!!

I had a 62 Chevy II that I put a 70 Chevelle suspension with a Halibrand quick change rear end, M22 rock crusher 4spd and a blown 427 in back in the latter part of the 70's. It was a little over a 9 second 1/4 miler. Of course it wasn't a sleeper mainly due to the tubed rear end..


----------



## Arjai (Sep 8, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> Awesome story @Arjai !!!!
> 
> I had a 62 Chevy II that I put a 70 Chevelle suspension with a Halibrand quick change rear end, M22 rock crusher 4spd and a blown 427 in back in the latter part of the 70's. It was a little over a 9 second 1/4 miler. Of course it wasn't a sleeper mainly due to the tubed rear end..


I had a Ford 9 inch cut down. Ended up with 370, or something, gear in it, I had to lower the gear just so I could leave a stop light w/out breaking the law.

I have had to park it, when it rained, and call for a ride. I even caught a bus once, to work, because it started raining part way into my commute!! In the wet, it was impossible. I had the TH400 set to manual, even third gear starts would spin the car, in the wet.

I had planned to bring it to Brainerd for Bracket racing but, the build lasted so long I had no time to, I was on delayed entry to the Army, and racing up there ends in September. So, I never got the chance to time it. My Drag Racer Neighbor said it would beat his BelAir, after giving him the wheel for a spin. He ran his small block at 10.1 Bracket racing it. He was 5th in the Nation, back then!

He said that with racing slicks it would be a mid 9-er, for sure. Alas, I can not prove it, the car has been taken apart.


----------



## Norton (Sep 9, 2015)

*Time for Pie(s).....! 
September 7th & 8th, 2015

September 8th:*




*September 7th:*





*Are you in our Top 20?
September 8th:*




*September 7th:*


Spoiler










*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40



September 8th:




September 7th:






Hot Stuff from the Beach! 


Spoiler:  Open Carefully











Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## t_ski (Sep 9, 2015)

I had one bad Windows 10 update on Monday and then a power outage yesterday.  All that equals no pie two days in a row


----------



## manofthem (Sep 9, 2015)

Close battle for cherry yesterday 



t_ski said:


> I had one bad Windows 10 update on Monday and then a power outage yesterday.  All that equals no pie two days in a row



Sorry about the issues but... It's nice of you to share your pie with others to allow a little spice to the usual orders.  Last night was my first time getting pie in a good while (sounds dirty, huh)!


----------



## t_ski (Sep 10, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Close battle for cherry yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the issues but... It's nice of you to share your pie with others to allow a little spice to the usual orders.  Last night was my first time getting pie in a good while (sounds dirty, huh)!


Looks like I'm going to miss it again tonight, unless that missing update comes through...


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 10, 2015)

Now that was two close days.  Far more exciting like that than GoBuuku or I stomping all over the other one.  Might be necessary to see about some emergency measures to stay ahead


----------



## Norton (Sep 11, 2015)

Will be catching this thread up tonight. Sorry Team, its been hard to function/stay awake long enough for FreeDC's final update after a hard day of work lately 

Thankfully I only have to go in for a few hours on Saturday and Sunday 

Are there are any west coast folks interested in covering these posts for a little while?


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 11, 2015)

Norton said:


> Will be catching this thread up tonight. Sorry Team, its been hard to function/stay awake long enough for FreeDC's final update after a hard day of work lately
> 
> Thankfully I only have to go in for a few hours on Saturday and Sunday
> 
> Are there are any west coast folks interested in covering these posts for a little while?


Final update is like 11 PM EST, right?  If it's close to that I can manage it.


----------



## Norton (Sep 12, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Final update is like 11 PM EST, right?  If it's close to that I can manage it.



Sometimes an hour or so later. 

If you want to give it a try starting tomorrow night let me know- I can email you the spreadsheet if you like also.


----------



## Norton (Sep 12, 2015)

*Time for Pie(s).....!* 
*September 9th & 10th, 2015

September 10th*





*
September 9th*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Hotness for All! 


Spoiler:  Open Carefully!



There's a rack server running in the trunk! 







Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Sep 12, 2015)

Oh I can see the rack!  

Great work pie eaters. I'm closing in but can't quite catch a slice yet. 



[Ion] said:


> Final update is like 11 PM EST, right?  If it's close to that I can manage it.



Yeah, seems lately it's a good deal after 11 now. Used to be earlier, now it's later, so late that I missed it the other night and passed out


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 12, 2015)

Norton said:


> Sometimes an hour or so later.
> 
> If you want to give it a try starting tomorrow night let me know- I can email you the spreadsheet if you like also.


I can do Fridays and Saturdays, but when I'm regularly up at 6 for work I just can't regularly stay up until midnight.  You have my email still?


----------



## Norton (Sep 12, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*September 11th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










.............................




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Sep 12, 2015)

Haha, just realized I got a pie slice yesterday!  Mmm, tastes good


----------



## twilyth (Sep 12, 2015)

Congrats @manofthem


----------



## Norton (Sep 13, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*September 12th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










What Pie do minions prefer? 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Peter1986C (Sep 13, 2015)

Norton said:


> Hotness for All!
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Better looking lady and better looking car (yeah, I know _looks aren't everything_):


----------



## Nordic (Sep 13, 2015)

Paint it black with some lightning going down the side, and I cruise that thing all over town.


----------



## Peter1986C (Sep 13, 2015)

I think they wrapped it in white-with-logos because it is still an airco-less prototype that will participate in the World Solar Challenge in a few weeks (the logos because of sponsors, the white because Straya is hot even in spring).

But indeed in black it would certainly look cool.


----------



## Norton (Sep 14, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*September 13th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Nice boat! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## t_ski (Sep 14, 2015)

Anyone else get a rebound bump in points like I did?  Mt numbers have been crap for days and now they are up.  I just don't know if I'm the only one and it was due to some work I did on the rig, or if everyone else is seeing this, too.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 14, 2015)

t_ski said:


> Anyone else get a rebound bump in points like I did?  Mt numbers have been crap for days and now they are up.  I just don't know if I'm the only one and it was due to some work I did on the rig, or if everyone else is seeing this, too.


Nope.  I normally see fewer points on Sunday, and today was no different.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 14, 2015)

t_ski said:


> Anyone else get a rebound bump in points like I did?  Mt numbers have been crap for days and now they are up.  I just don't know if I'm the only one and it was due to some work I did on the rig, or if everyone else is seeing this, too.



Not me, in fact the opposite for me, lowest points in several days 

But Congrats on the ppd jump and that slice!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 14, 2015)

Norton said:


> Nice boat!


€15 million, 7.5 knots (13.9 km/h; 8.6 mph) (cruising) 14 knots (26 km/h; 16 mph) (max).  FAIL!  Totally expect to hear that it got destroyed in a storm.


----------



## Nordic (Sep 14, 2015)

I am right in range. 17k - 21k


----------



## Norton (Sep 14, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> €15 million, 7.5 knots (13.9 km/h; 8.6 mph) (cruising) 14 knots (26 km/h; 16 mph) (max).  FAIL!  Totally expect to hear that it *got destroyed in a storm*.



Looks like it only goes out on sunny days


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 14, 2015)

Norton said:


> Looks like it only goes out on sunny days


Don't get me wrong, it is a neat looking boat, but, IMHO, totally worthless.  The weather over oceans is too unpredictable.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 14, 2015)

OK, so my PPD jump may just be due to the power outage we had.  Since both of the rigs shut off unexpectedly, they did not get a clean shutdown.  We often see at work that a locked-up server needs a reboot to make sure everything runs normally, so I decided to apply that here.  Seems the reboot helped.

So, if your rigs get the power pulled out from under them, give them a reboot as soon as possible after the power comes back.


----------



## hat (Sep 15, 2015)

I seem to bounce around between 5500 and 6500. I suspect it's just due to when my WUs get uploaded/verified. Some of them take me around 12 hours or more to complete.

On that note, what the hell is this? This is on my i5 2400. Not the fastest CPU, but that's like a really long time. (-ed nevermind, probably because I'm currently using Handbrake)


----------



## Norton (Sep 16, 2015)

*Time for Pie(s).....! 
September 15th & 14th, 2015

September 15th:*




*September 14th:*





*Are you in our Top 20?
September 15th:*




*September 14th:*


Spoiler










*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40



September 15th:




September 14th:






Buy Battlefront and get free a Han Solo fridge! 
The flood of Star Wars stuff is coming.....





Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## T-Bob (Sep 16, 2015)

Norton said:


> *September 15th:*


@Norton What's the pie flavors again?
Is that Cement Pie? Ah, it doesn't matter just happy to share a slice with you guys


----------



## manofthem (Sep 16, 2015)

The flood of *Star Wars* stuff is coming.....

So true. Recently went to Disney and Star Wars is everywhere, all parks. Went to Target tonight and Star Wars stuff is everywhere. Went to Jcpenny last week and it was everywhere. Gotta say, there's some pretty cool stuff too!  


So after upgrading my 4790 rig to Win10 last night, and falling asleep in the middle of the upgrade, I forgot to resume BOINC. I didn't notice til this evening 

Anyway, Great work pie eaters!


----------



## Norton (Sep 16, 2015)

T-Bob said:


> @Norton What's the pie flavors again?
> Is that Cement Pie? Ah, it doesn't matter just happy to share a slice with you guys



You got cement today and banana yesterday


----------



## Nordic (Sep 16, 2015)

manofthem said:


> So after upgrading my 4790 rig to Win10 last night, and falling asleep in the middle of the upgrade, I forgot to resume BOINC. I didn't notice til this evening


Your probably would have beaten me today if you had resumed.


----------



## twilyth (Sep 16, 2015)

It's brrrrraaaaaiiiiinnsss pie, not cement pie.  We don't want to lose any of our zombie crunchers.  Zombies are people too.


----------



## T-Bob (Sep 17, 2015)

twilyth said:


> It's brrrrraaaaaiiiiinnsss pie, not cement pie.  We don't want to lose any of our zombie crunchers.  Zombies are people too.


*brrrrraaaaaiiiiinnsss pie *it is then, Thanks for the clarification @twilyth


----------



## Norton (Sep 17, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*September 16th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Coming Soon..... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 17, 2015)

I'm liking this slugfest with GoBuuku for top slot.  And it puts something other than US flags in the top 10


----------



## t_ski (Sep 17, 2015)

I feel like I'm on a trampoline


----------



## manofthem (Sep 17, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> I'm liking this slugfest with GoBuuku for top slot.  And it puts something other than US flags in the top 10



I've wondered about that before. You're local in the country so is that flag your home country or along those lines?

And we all enjoy the that cherry battle!  



t_ski said:


> I feel like I'm on a trampoline



Yeah those are some large fluctuations lately, crazy 



Spoiler


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 17, 2015)

manofthem said:


> I've wondered about that before. You're local in the country so is that flag your home country or along those lines?
> 
> And we all enjoy the that cherry battle!


lol have you not seen how often I change?  At this point I've done: Netherlands, Germany, Austria, Liechtenstein, Romania, Ukraine, Belarus, Russia, Finland, Estonia, Lithuania, Sweden, Denmark, and Norway.  I just hop around between countries because it amuses me.  All on this list are countries I like or find interesting, so I give them a bit of a boost.  If I was going to go based on heritage it would have to be Ireland.


----------



## Nordic (Sep 17, 2015)

t_ski said:


> I feel like I'm on a trampoline


Yesterday I had 20,888 and I bet today I will have 18,xxx. Then the day after I will have 20,xxx.

Your hops are much more significant though.


----------



## xvi (Sep 17, 2015)

I've had crazy bounces like that before too. I think it's just a PC or two reporting work at odd intervals.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 18, 2015)




----------



## Arjai (Sep 18, 2015)

​


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 18, 2015)

Why do I feel like I just got flipped off?  Twice?


----------



## Norton (Sep 18, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*September 17th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Waiting for the 1st frost of the season 
Still a few weeks away here 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 18, 2015)

Norton said:


> Waiting for the 1st frost of the season


After last year, I thought you'd be dreading it.  Did that snow pile ever completely melt?


----------



## Norton (Sep 18, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> After last year, I thought you'd be dreading it.  Did that snow pile ever completely melt?



Prefer cold weather much more than hot weather.... regardless of any complaining 

If there were a place on this planet where it's always October/November weather I would live there!


----------



## xvi (Sep 18, 2015)

Norton said:


> Prefer cold weather much more than hot weather.... regardless of any complaining
> 
> If there were a place on this planet where it's always October/November weather I would live there!


Well yeah! Fantastic CPU temps year 'round!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 18, 2015)

Norton said:


> If there were a place on this planet where it's always October/November weather I would live there!


Ireland?


> Ireland's climate is influenced most by the Atlantic Ocean. As a result, it doesn’t have the extreme temperatures that other countries at similar latitude would have. The average temperature is a mild 50°F. LINK


----------



## t_ski (Sep 19, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Why do I feel like I just got flipped off?  Twice?


I think that every time I see those spikes


----------



## twilyth (Sep 20, 2015)

I'm actually anxious to gas up the snow blower this year.  I've had it for 4 or 5 years but didn't actually use it until last year and I have to tell you, it's a beautiful thing.  28" path with 10 horsepower takes care of the driveway in a few passes and it can send snow sprinkles into the next zip code.  I love it almost as much as the dishwasher.  The dishwasher is my soulmate though so don't anyone tell the snowblower.  That could make things . . . . complicated.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 20, 2015)

twilyth said:


> I'm actually anxious to gas up the snow blower this year.  I've had it for 4 or 5 years but didn't actually use it until last year and I have to tell you, it's a beautiful thing.  28" path with 10 horsepower takes care of the driveway in a few passes and it can send snow sprinkles into the next zip code.  I love it almost as much as the dishwasher.  The dishwasher is my soulmate though so don't anyone tell the snowblower.  That could make things . . . . complicated.



LOL, boys and their snowblowers  







I'll never know what that's like due to a lack of snow down here, but I can relate to the dishwasher at least; I hate my dishwasher because it sucks, and I'm getting tired of it not cleaning the dishes like it's supposed to


----------



## agent00skid (Sep 20, 2015)

manofthem said:


> I'll never know what that's like due to a lack of snow down here, but I can relate to the dishwasher at least; I hate my dishwasher because it sucks, and I'm getting tired of it not cleaning the dishes like it's supposed to



It's probably better than mine. It takes forever to get done.


----------



## twilyth (Sep 20, 2015)

manofthem said:


> I'll never know what that's like due to a lack of snow down here, but I can relate to the dishwasher at least; I hate my dishwasher because it sucks, and I'm getting tired of it not cleaning the dishes like it's supposed to


Check your intake.  Even with the screen, sometimes you get gunk in the intake holes.  You need to get some long pipe cleaners and ream them out.  That sounded dirtier than it really is. 

I have a small counter top washer so I don't know how the big boys are configured but I imagine that they can't work all that differently.


----------



## Norton (Sep 20, 2015)

*Time for Pie(s).....! 
September 19th & 18th, 2015

September 19th:*




*September 18th:*





*Are you in our Top 20?
September 19th:*




*September 18th:*


Spoiler










*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40



September 19th:




September 18th:






Post needs More Cowbell!  








Full version:*
https://screen.yahoo.com/more-cowbell-174128899.html
*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Sep 21, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*September 20th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Blast from Past day!!!..... 
Our Top 20 from 2012 thru 2014




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Sep 21, 2015)

I love the Blast from the Past days!  Great to see so many keeping at it and going strong  


Edit: just checked my ppd from 9/20/13 since I wasn't in top20, and it was <5k, about 4.9k. Makes me haz a sad about that but I'm glad I've been able to step up a little bit.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 21, 2015)

Neat to see I'm doing like 3.5x what I was this time last year


----------



## hat (Sep 22, 2015)

Not doing much better than I did in 2013... but not much money for upgrades either.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 22, 2015)

agent00skid said:


> It's probably better than mine. It takes forever to get done.
> View attachment 68036


Mine's better.  Comes with a nice ass and fringe benefits, although I do have to put up with some occasional nagging


----------



## Norton (Sep 23, 2015)

*Time for yesterday's Pie.....!* 
*September 21st, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Been a while since we had Hot Coffey!!!..... 


Spoiler:  Open Carefully!











Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 23, 2015)

Norton said:


>


I for one don't care if you post the next day, especially with the attention to detail that you give.  So, IMHO, QUIT IT with the frowny face.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 23, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I for one don't care if you post the next day, especially with the attention to detail that you give.  So, IMHO, QUIT IT with the frowny face.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 23, 2015)

Did I say trampoline?  Maybe I should have said Super Ball!


----------



## Norton (Sep 23, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*September 22nd, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Cruncher Pron!!!..... 
20c/40t of sexy! 





Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## t_ski (Sep 23, 2015)

You rock Bill, as always


----------



## Zachary85 (Sep 23, 2015)

I'm kind of surprised to see I've hit the top 20 a few times lately, considering how few machines I have left these days. I have 2 desktops at home, and one desktop at work. (and the one at work .... seems to be the one that draws the most power ... for some reason .. hehe)


----------



## manofthem (Sep 24, 2015)

The battle for Cherry tonight is tough, and it looks like the final update is going to dictate the victor!


----------



## t_ski (Sep 24, 2015)

manofthem said:


> The battle for Cherry tonight is tough, and it looks like the final update is going to dictate the victor!


Final update?  What's that?  Is that the thing we wait and wait for but never comes?


----------



## manofthem (Sep 24, 2015)

t_ski said:


> Final update?  What's that?  Is that the thing we wait and wait for but never comes?



Lately, that I'd exactly it. But remember...







I know what you're thinking, same thing from the other thread. And it's true, but I love me some Robin Hood goodness


----------



## Norton (Sep 25, 2015)

*CATCH UP POST........*

*Time for Pie(s).....! 
September 24th & 23th, 2015

September 24th:*




*September 23rd:*





*Are you in our Top 20?
September 24th:*




*September 23rd:*


Spoiler










*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40



September 24th:




September 23rd:






This is a catch up post so..... 









Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Sep 26, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*September 25th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Weekend!...Oh Yeah!!! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Sep 27, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*September 26th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Autumn is in the air! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## agent00skid (Sep 27, 2015)

Uhhhhh. :O Almost top 20.


----------



## craigo (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## xvi (Sep 28, 2015)

Norton said:


>


Brain pie for my birthday.


----------



## Norton (Sep 28, 2015)

*Time for yesterday's Pie.....!* 
*September 27th, 2015*





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










A little tired last night! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Sep 29, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*September 28th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Monday.... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Sep 30, 2015)

*Time for yesterday's Pie.....!* 
*September 29th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Challenge soon- get the troops ready!!! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 30, 2015)

Ooh, cherry pie again!


----------



## Norton (Oct 2, 2015)

*CATCH UP POST V 2.0........*

*Time for Pie(s).....! 
October 1st & September 30th, 2015

October 1st:*




*September 30th:*





*Are you in our Top 20?
October 1st:*




*September 30th:*


Spoiler










*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40



October 1st:




September 30th:






Twins for Twin Pies ..... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Oct 2, 2015)

That vehicular machine is epic and makes delayed pies all worth it


----------



## agent00skid (Oct 2, 2015)

I'm seeing top 20 placement. :O

Only took me 6 computers to get there.


----------



## Norton (Oct 3, 2015)

*Time for yesterday's Pie.....!* 
*October 2nd, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Galaxy class..... 
How many ppd from its computer! 





Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Oct 3, 2015)

The slice was a sliver, the slice was the last, but it was still a slice D

Great work pie eaters, it's a rare pleasure to be among you!


----------



## Norton (Oct 4, 2015)

*Time for yesterday's Pie.....!* 
*October 3rd, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










October's here!!!. 
Even Mickey loves this time of the year! 





Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Oct 6, 2015)

*Time for yesterday's Pie.....!* 
*October 4th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










How do you freak out an Otter?. 
Poke him when he's sleeping!









Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Oct 7, 2015)

*Time for Pie(s).....! 
October 6th & 5th, 2015

October 6th:*




*October 5th:*





*Are you in our Top 20?
October 6th:*




*October 5th:*


Spoiler










*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40



October 6th:




October 5th:






Hot Twins for Twin Pies ..... 


Spoiler:  Open Carefully!










Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Oct 7, 2015)

Oh I like to be careful opening that sort of pie 

Great work pie eaters!


----------



## t_ski (Oct 7, 2015)

Props to Bill, because if you google twin pies, you don't come up with much


----------



## Norton (Oct 8, 2015)

*Time for yesterday's Pie.....!* 
*October 7th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Still one of my favorites! 
Jedi Knight- Dark Forces II ftw! 





Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Oct 8, 2015)

Bah, apparently I forgot that I stopped tasks on my 4790   I think I did that to get a reinstall of Win10 going and wanted to clear out tasks, but then I forgot about it and have been wasting time there.  I think I'll let it sit and try a reinstall tonight, then get it crunching again.

Great work pie eaters! 


And @Norton, the Jedi Knight games were great.  I only played Jedi Knight II and Jedi Academy, but they were fantastic.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 8, 2015)

<sarcasm> Seriously guys, are you even trying?  </sarcasm>


----------



## Nordic (Oct 9, 2015)

Hard to compete when you add ~36 new cores a month. Seriously, that is some amazing commitment.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 9, 2015)

james888 said:


> Hard to compete when you add ~36 new cores a month. Seriously, that is some amazing commitment.


Well, partially that, partially just consolidation and selling off the crap.  Last spring I had five different awful dual-core Clarkdale-era laptops.  I don't recall that I ever had all of them up and running at once.  Both the Phenom II systems are gone.  All 3 of the i7-9xx systems are gone.  The Sandy and Ivy i3s and i5s are rapidly disappearing.  It's just a pain to admin so many old flaky computers when I can centralize and consolidate down to the Dells + maybe a dozen or so others.


----------



## Norton (Oct 9, 2015)

*Time for yesterday's Pie.....!* 
*October 8th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










About yesterday's numbers on FreeDC.....
This is the only answer I can provide.. 





Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Oct 9, 2015)

Norton said:


> *About yesterday's numbers on FreeDC.....
> This is the only answer I can provide..
> 
> 
> ...



Oh man, that is fantastic 

Looks like the folding team, or back in the days of GPU WUs.


----------



## Norton (Oct 11, 2015)

*Time for yesterday's Pie.....!* 
*October 9th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Yay... Weekend!..... 





Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Oct 11, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*October 10th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










The wrong way to change a tire!..... 









Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Oct 12, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*October 11th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Challenge coming soon- light the fires!..... 





Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2015)

Missed out on 2M WCG points yesterday by .11%--isn't THAT frustrating.  Oh well.  Great job everyone


----------



## Arjai (Oct 12, 2015)

Huh?

Well, would 'ja look at that?!?!






​I wasn't even trying!!


----------



## stevorob (Oct 12, 2015)

Norton said:


> *Time for Pie.....!*
> *October 11th, 2015*
> 
> *
> ...



I'm movin' on up in the world .  

Need to get my hands on some dedicated crunchers


----------



## manofthem (Oct 13, 2015)

Just realized that I forgot to resume BOINC on a rig last night, and that makes me want to    Resumed now but still... *FAIL!*



Spoiler: Office gif


----------



## Norton (Oct 13, 2015)

*Time for yesterday's Pie.....!* 
*October 12th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Challenge coming soon- warm up the tires!..... 









Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 13, 2015)

This quarter-million a day is something I could really get used to.  That's a lot of Science


----------



## Norton (Oct 14, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*October 13th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










6th place on the Big Pie today!!!..... 
Everyone gets a slice of Ice Pie! 





Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Oct 16, 2015)

*Time for Pie(s).....! 
October 15th & 14th, 2015

October 15th:*




*October 14th:*





*Are you in our Top 20?
October 15th:*




*October 14th:*


Spoiler










*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40



October 15th:




October 14th:






Challenge is on- Rock It!!!..... 
* Best if played at full volume! 









Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Oct 17, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*October 16th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Challenge Day 1!!!..... 
Full throttle launch! 





Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Oct 17, 2015)

Man I just missed a slice, beat out by @t_ski by just a tad.  Good work


----------



## Norton (Oct 18, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*October 17th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Challenge Day 2!!!..... 
Afterburners ON!  





Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Oct 19, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*October 18th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Challenge Day 3!!!..... 
Don't Stop Now! They're right behind us! 





Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Oct 19, 2015)

Mmm, challenge pie tastes even better than normal pie!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2015)

Particularly cherry pie.  Oooh tasty


----------



## swhite4784 (Oct 20, 2015)

I got the bad news today, my company will be slowly replacing all of the small servers in the field I have boinc on and I the boss said no more boinc on the new servers . So its been a good run but i'll be winding down the pie charts and cease to exist soon.


----------



## Norton (Oct 20, 2015)

Shane White said:


> I got the bad news today, my company will be slowly replacing all of the small servers in the field I have boinc on and I the boss said no more boinc on the new servers . So its been a good run but i'll be winding down the pie charts and cease to exist soon.



Sorry to hear that... however, a Plan B almost always follows these types of posts 

Thanks for your past, present, and future contributions


----------



## t_ski (Oct 20, 2015)

Maybe you might be able to get some of the old units and continue on a smaller scale.


----------



## swhite4784 (Oct 20, 2015)

Working on a plan B as we speak.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 20, 2015)

Shane White said:


> I got the bad news today, my company will be slowly replacing all of the small servers in the field I have boinc on and I the boss said no more boinc on the new servers . So its been a good run but i'll be winding down the pie charts and cease to exist soon.



Bad news indeed!  it's been a beautiful run and you'll be missed dearly


----------



## Norton (Oct 22, 2015)

*Time for Pie(s).....! 
October 20th & 19th, 2015

October 20th:*




*October 19th:*





*Are you in our Top 20?
October 20th:*




*October 19th:*


Spoiler










*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40



October 20th:




October 19th:






Challenge is going strong- keep it up Team!!!..... 
Some classic TPU Awesomesauce from @TheMailMan78 




http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpu-clan-logo.116486/
* Couldn't find a crunching/folding version.... HINT!
Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Oct 22, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*October 21st, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Challenge Day 6.. 2 days to go!..... 
In Celebration of Back to the Future Day! 









Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Arjai (Oct 22, 2015)

WOW!!

Just saw that I made the 20-40 list on Saturday, the 17th!!







​


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2015)

Well, turning off the other 4P setup seems to have had the exact OPPOSITE effect on PPD I was expecting


----------



## Norton (Oct 23, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*October 22nd, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Challenge Day 7 Done.. 1 day to go!..... 
Last Lap- Keep the Hammer Down! 





Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Oct 24, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*October 23rd, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Challenge is Done- TPU wins!... 
Repack the chute and get ready for another run! 





Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Oct 24, 2015)

Congrats pie eaters, you did a great job keeping me out of the pie!  

Actually I did grab pie one day so I can't complain.


----------



## Norton (Oct 25, 2015)

*Time yesterday's for Pie.....!* 
*October 24th, 2015*





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Cruncher pron!!!..... 





Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## t_ski (Oct 27, 2015)

Norton said:


> *Time yesterday's for Pie.....!*
> *October 24th, 2015*
> 
> 
> ...


I thought that was G34 

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/11/05/amd_opteron_6300_server_chip/


----------



## Norton (Oct 27, 2015)

*Time yesterday's for Pie.....!* 
*October 25th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Moar Cruncher pron!!!.....  





Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## t_ski (Oct 27, 2015)

Norton said:


> *Moar Cruncher pron!!!.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What Kai says:


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 27, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Congrats pie eaters, you did a great job keeping me out of the pie!


Thanks!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 28, 2015)

LOL I actually do have a server like that in my living room! LOLOLOL



t_ski said:


> What Kai says:


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 28, 2015)

t_ski said:


> What Kai says:


Hah, not in the living room; I'd probably be evicted for doing that.  But I do have 4 quadsocket systems at this point, and damn they are awesome


----------



## Norton (Oct 28, 2015)

*Time for Pie(s).....! 
October 27th & 26th, 2015

October 27th:*




*October 26th:*





*Are you in our Top 20?
October 27th:*




*October 26th:*


Spoiler










*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40



October 27th:




October 26th:






Bikini Twins for Twin Pies!!!..... 


Spoiler:  Open Carefully!











Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## t_ski (Oct 29, 2015)

Norton said:


> *Time for Pie(s).....!
> October 27th & 26th, 2015
> 
> October 27th:*
> ...


NOT funny Bill


----------



## Norton (Oct 30, 2015)

*Time yesterday's for Pie.....!* 
*October 28th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Some days are just aacckk!!!..... 





Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 30, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Thanks!


Okay, okay, I'm sorry!  4 days in a row at number 11!


----------



## manofthem (Oct 30, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Okay, okay, I'm sorry!  4 days in a row at number 11!



Looks like a few peeps in the 10 spot are all like...







 I kid...  But very awesome regardless


----------



## T-Bob (Oct 31, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Okay, okay, I'm sorry!  4 days in a row at number 11!


After tonight the number 10 spot is all yours.  My SR-2 should finish chewing through it's buffer by morning, then it will be offline for a while.


----------



## Norton (Nov 1, 2015)

*Apologies Team... hasn't been a good few days for me but let's catch these up *

*Time for Leftover Pie(s).....! 
October 30th & 29th, 2015

October 30th:*




*October 29th:*





*Are you in our Top 20?
October 30th:*




*October 29th:*


Spoiler










*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40



October 30th:




October 29th:






Shepherd's Pie!!!.....
Best thing to make when you have leftovers 





Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Nov 1, 2015)

Norton said:


> Apologies Team... hasn't been a good few days for me but let's catch these up















It's all good Cap'n, it's all good!


----------



## Norton (Nov 2, 2015)

** EDIT **
Messed up this post... will fix soon 

*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!!* [/B]


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 2, 2015)

A quarter million two days running.  Makes me think that 300k/day come January is entirely feasible


----------



## Norton (Nov 4, 2015)

*Time for Pie(s).....! 
Nov. 3rd & 2nd, 2015

November 3rd:*




*November 2nd:*





*Are you in our Top 20?
November 3rd:*




*November 2nd:*


Spoiler










*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40



November 3rd:




November 2nd:






Twin Pies means... 
No tricks @t_ski 


Spoiler:  Open Carefully!











Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Nov 6, 2015)

*Time for Pie(s).....! 
Nov. 5th & 4th, 2015

November 5th:*




*November 4th:*





*Are you in our Top 20?
November 5th:*




*November 4th:*


Spoiler










*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40



November 5th:




November 4th:






Rain today- my wrist hurts... 
Here's why... from 2009 





Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## xvi (Nov 6, 2015)

Norton said:


> Here's why... from 2009


Fix it?





Edit: Also, oww!


----------



## Arjai (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## [Ion] (Nov 6, 2015)

Wow, different pie!  That's been a while!


----------



## Norton (Nov 7, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*November 6th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










TGIF... WOOT!!!..... 






Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## craigo (Nov 7, 2015)

So.. A close friend of my family has been told 6 months, Bowel cancer, has advanced and is affecting other parts. I crunch 3 machines.

HexFX - the matx AMD mediacentre (this i cannot really ramp up due to heat)
smratphone - a galaxy s5 (this will crunch when plugged in and above 80% battery)

and..

Seraphim - I have adjusted bios parameters and my main is now outputting higher numbers.

Australia is HOT. The main has an AIO but i am considering custom water loop as i have acquired a different cpu for the machine.
Do you think i could sandwich a silverstone tundra 240mm into the AMD mediacentre (lian-li PC-V355)

I think i might build up a FARM out of some of the parts i have laying about.
and whats with the 12hr+ FAaHv2 units greedy much?

FUCK CANCER and best wishes Dom.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 7, 2015)

I must be cheating.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 7, 2015)

Well looks like my 2600k is just a lower outputter and the ssd swap didn't help 



craigo said:


> Do you think i could sandwich a silverstone tundra 240mm into the AMD mediacentre (lian-li PC-V355)



I don't know, not sure what else you have in there, but it looks really tight in there.

Very sorry about your friend, very sad! My best wishes to you and your friend's family.




thebluebumblebee said:


> I must be cheating.



Yes! Yes, you are cheating! Your PPD with those machines is insane imo. I'm so jelly!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 7, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Well looks like my 2600k is just a lower outputter and the ssd swap didn't help



I feel the same way about my rigs at times but other days they just impress me. All depends on the wus you get. Some put out more points then other on the same project and also I think it also depends on the wingman you get for the wu. If you happen to get someone that take a good time longer to complete a wu then your score for that unit goes down some. It's almost like you and your wingman are a team for that wu.


----------



## Norton (Nov 8, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*November 7th, 2015*





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Hot Coffey today!!!..... 


Spoiler:  Open Carefully










Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Nov 9, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*November 8th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Sunday's almost over!!!..... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## n0tiert (Nov 9, 2015)

Added another cruncher:

Dual Xeon E5645/ 16GB / SSD


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 9, 2015)

Nice setup 
It'll do even nicer if you turn on HT


----------



## n0tiert (Nov 9, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Nice setup
> It'll do even nicer if you turn on HT


just fired it up, need to do some tweaking....... btw. where to talk about tweak, config here


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 9, 2015)

n0tiert said:


> just fired it up, need to do some tweaking....... btw. where to talk about tweak, config here


General discussion:  TPU's WCG/BOINC Team
Hardware specific discussion: WCG-TPU Cruncher's Hardware/Tech Support Discussion Thread


----------



## Norton (Nov 11, 2015)

*Time for Pie(s).....! 
Nov. 10th & 9th, 2015

November 10th:*




*November 9th:*





*Are you in our Top 20?
November 10th:*




*November 9th:*


Spoiler










*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40



November 10th:




November 9th:






Kitty likes!... 





Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Nov 12, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*November 11th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Cold November rain.... 
My version of a great day!




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Nov 12, 2015)

So close yet so far 

Great work pie eaters!  Those top 10 are showing some really great numbers!


----------



## t_ski (Nov 12, 2015)

Norton said:


> *Cold November rain....
> My version of a great day! *


You mean like this?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 12, 2015)

manofthem said:


> So close yet so far
> 
> Great work pie eaters!  Those top 10 are showing some really great numbers!


I remember when 15k was enough to get top spot.  Now, that'll only get you top-15.  We've come a long way as a Team!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 12, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> I remember when 15k was enough to get top spot.  Now, that'll only get you top-15.  We've come a long way as a Team!



After gpu wus ended, it was about 10k to get pie if even the 10 spot. Now 10k doesn't get the 20 spot


----------



## blunt14468 (Nov 13, 2015)

I can almost taste the pie at 20k today.


----------



## Norton (Nov 13, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*November 12th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Kiwi Pie for @blunt14468 !.... 
Great Job! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## t_ski (Nov 13, 2015)

Some ice pie to go with my hard cider


----------



## Norton (Nov 14, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*November 13th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Friday!.... 
The 13th 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## t_ski (Nov 14, 2015)

More ice, but this time with a little Tito's and Peachtree


----------



## manofthem (Nov 14, 2015)

Congrats to @blunt14468 on the pie yesterday, very nice accomplishment! 



t_ski said:


> More ice, but this time with a little Tito's and Peachtree



Mmm, a little more Tito's sounds good to me!  had some tonight, along with some Stella


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 14, 2015)

t_ski said:


> Some ice pie to go with my hard cider





t_ski said:


> More ice, but this time with a little Tito's and Peachtree





manofthem said:


> Mmm, a little more Tito's sounds good to me!  had some tonight, along with some Stella


You guys are making me thirsty, but what I want is a Hard Blackberry Cider from Atlas Cider Co.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 14, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> You guys are making me thirsty, but what I want is a Hard Blackberry Cider from Atlas Cider Co.



I'm having my buddy over tomorrow night, and he's a huge cider fan.  I'm not really, maybe because the ones I've had are awfully sweet, but I'm thinking of taking a trip to Total Wine to see what they have.  I'll look for that one from Atlast.


----------



## xvi (Nov 14, 2015)

manofthem said:


> he's a huge cider fan.


I used to be, but after expanding my beer portfolio, I found I've fallen out of favor of ciders. I'm starting to not like sweet things as much in general though, so it may just be a getting older thing.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 14, 2015)

manofthem said:


> I'll look for that one from Atlast.


I think they're only available in WA, ID and Oregon.


----------



## Norton (Nov 15, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*November 14th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










WCG 11th Birthday Challenge starts Tomorrow night!.... 
Time to get ready and get your stretches in! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## n0tiert (Nov 16, 2015)




----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 16, 2015)

It has begun!!! That PIE is mine!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2015)

48 threads that's pretty nice 
What's the HW there?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 17, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> 48 threads that's pretty nice
> What's the HW there?



Dual E5-2697 v2 CPU's with 96GB DDR3


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 17, 2015)

Wow, @brandonwh64 , that is frigging awesome impressive brother!!!!


----------



## Norton (Nov 17, 2015)

*Time for Pie(s).....! 
Nov. 16th & 15th, 2015

November 16th:*




*November 15th:*





*Are you in our Top 20?
November 16th:*




*November 15th:*


Spoiler










*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40



November 16th:




November 15th:






Challenge is ON!... 
Full Throttle Team!!! 





Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## VulkanBros (Nov 17, 2015)

Just love the SR-71 BlackBird - most awesome plane ever build


----------



## xvi (Nov 18, 2015)

VulkanBros said:


> Just love the SR-71 BlackBird - most awesome plane ever build


Agreed. For anyone that doesn't know why, watch this video on just the engines.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 18, 2015)

VulkanBros said:


> Just love the SR-71 BlackBird - most awesome plane ever build





xvi said:


> Agreed. For anyone that doesn't know why, watch this video on just the engines.


Made in the '60's.  With slide rules.


----------



## Norton (Nov 18, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*November 17th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Challenge ongoing!..... 
Time to hit that button! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 18, 2015)

30K required for pie.  No idea how I got that much.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 19, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> 30K required for pie.  No idea how I got that much.



Whatever hashish your pcs are smoking, I think you should share with mine. Your numbers have been outstanding and beautiful!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 19, 2015)

I'm just sitting here like this:


----------



## t_ski (Nov 19, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I'm just sitting here like this:



Fixed


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 20, 2015)

I do not know if its taking its sweet time but those new 48 threads I added only put out around 5K since they were setup. Anything I need to do to make sure its doing what its suppose to do?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 20, 2015)

My only idea is: Make sure it's not going into some type of power saving mode
From what you've posted, I can't see anything else.  If you want to maximize PPD for this challenge, login to WCG and change your projects to only OET.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 20, 2015)

Check the stats on the WCG site itself to see what it's reporting (in terms of WUs/hours/points each day and then the Results Status to make sure if the WUs are validating OK (or they're still sitting in pending)


----------



## Norton (Nov 21, 2015)

*Time for Pie(s).....! 
Nov. 20th thru 18th, 2015

November 20th:*




*November 19th:*


Spoiler










*November 18th:*


Spoiler










*Are you in our Top 20?
November 20th:*




*November 19th:*


Spoiler










*November 18th:*


Spoiler











*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40



November 20th:




November 19th:


Spoiler










November 18th:


Spoiler













2 days left in the Challenge !... 
Then there will be dancing! 









Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 21, 2015)

Finally broke the top 10! Hope this 48 cores still warming up!


----------



## Norton (Nov 23, 2015)

*Time for Pie(s).....! 
Nov. 22nd & 21st, 2015

November 22nd:*




*November 21st:*





*Are you in our Top 20?
November 22nd:*




*November 21st:*


Spoiler










*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40



November 22nd:




November 21st:






Challenge is done- #5 IS Alive!... 
Great Job Team! 





Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## agent00skid (Nov 23, 2015)

Goodness! Top 20 again.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 23, 2015)

Number 5... ALIVE! 

And my favorite line, "No disassemble Stephanie!"  








It amazes me @[Ion] that you're shutting down systems and your PPD is growing! That's awesome


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 23, 2015)

"Attractive! Nice software."


----------



## Norton (Nov 25, 2015)

*Time for Pie(s).....! 
Nov. 24th & 23rd, 2015

November 24th:*




*November 23rd:*





*Are you in our Top 20?
November 24th:*




*November 23rd:*


Spoiler










*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40



November 24th:




November 23rd:






Episode VII coming soon!... 
Millennium Falcon fever!!! 





Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Nov 26, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*November 25th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Happy Thanksgiving (US)!..... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Nov 26, 2015)

@brandonwh64 nice sweet numbers!  

Great work everyone.  29k for 10th  , mighty fine night when 20k can't get pie


----------



## LightningJR (Nov 26, 2015)

awww snap mjkmike is the only Canadian on the list at #36, now I have a goal.  XD


----------



## xvi (Nov 26, 2015)

Got a rig back up and running. It was unstable last time, so we'll see how it goes now. Crossing my fingers for a taste of pie once it spools.


----------



## Norton (Nov 27, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*November 26th, 2015*





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Happy Thanksgiving (US)!..... 
I need a nap! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Nov 28, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*November 27th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Black Friday...is it worth the trip? 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Nov 29, 2015)

*Time for yesterday's Pie.....!* 
*November 28th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Hot Coffey- good for a chilly morning! 


Spoiler: Open Carefully!










Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## LightningJR (Nov 29, 2015)

Norton said:


> Hot Coffey- good for a chilly morning!



That's my kinda morning coffee. Wouldn't mind waking up to that.


----------



## Norton (Nov 30, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*November 29th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Monday Cometh......NOooooo! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## LightningJR (Nov 30, 2015)

Norton said:


> Or almost there?


WOOO!!! I made it on the list!!


----------



## stevorob (Nov 30, 2015)

Almost there top 20.  Next time


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 30, 2015)

Monday:


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 30, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Monday:


If it was anything like in Denmark people spent what they had on the Friday.


----------



## Norton (Dec 1, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*November 30th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Nasty Weather in the Northern Plains (US) tonight! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Dec 2, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*December 1st, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Enjoy a Minions short! 








Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## VulkanBros (Dec 2, 2015)

[ION] - why are you changing national flags in the ranking all the time?? Do you have crunching monsters all over the world? anyway .... your contribution kicks


----------



## FireFox (Dec 2, 2015)

VulkanBros said:


> Do you have crunching monsters all over the world?


That could be a reason.


VulkanBros said:


> anyway .... your contribution kicks


If every Cruncher find someone else that run their Machines for free that would be amazing.

Note: and if your workplace allows you to have a few machines that would be even better.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 2, 2015)

VulkanBros said:


> [ION] - why are you changing national flags in the ranking all the time?? Do you have crunching monsters all over the world? anyway .... your contribution kicks


For the lulz 

No good reason--avoiding the US because there are lots of us here anyways.  Might as well hop around Europe and give different countries the opportunity to shine 


Knoxx29 said:


> That could be a reason.
> 
> If every Cruncher find someone else that run their Machines for free that would be amazing.
> 
> Note: and if your workplace allows you to have a few machines that would be even better.


Yeah--although, even with most of my systems running on free electricity, the hardware cost isn't cheap.  Not sure how much longer I'll have all of the free electricity, too--my friends start graduating in May and then their fate is unknown.  With some rearrangements, still ought to have at least a year more of it though.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 2, 2015)

Just added another 12 cores to my list


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 2, 2015)

Heavens that has a lot of RAM


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 2, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Heavens that has a lot of RAM



the 48 thread server I am running did have almost 200GB of ram but it was decommissioned for new DDR4 socket 2011 V2 servers


----------



## blunt14468 (Dec 3, 2015)

MOAR PIE !


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 3, 2015)

Simple version of yesterdays pie

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175&sort=yesterday


----------



## Norton (Dec 5, 2015)

*Time for Pie(s).....! 
Dec. 3rd & 2nd, 2015

December 3rd:*




*December 2nd:*





*Are you in our Top 20?
December 3rd:*




*December 2nd:*


Spoiler










*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40



December 3rd:




December 2nd:






Have some Hot Coffey... to make up for the late Pie(s) 


Spoiler: Open Carefully!










Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 5, 2015)

Phew, finally! 

Awesome job all around guys!


----------



## stevorob (Dec 5, 2015)

Norton said:


> *December 3rd:*



Wow [Ion], 425k... that is damn impressive.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 5, 2015)

Thanks!  It is a VERY nice result indeed.  Tonight's numbers were even better though


----------



## Norton (Dec 5, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*December 4th, 2015*





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Blast from the Past Day! 
Top 20 from this date 2012 thru 2014 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 5, 2015)

As promised--an improvement over yesterday's results.

Cool to see how things stood over the past few years too!


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 5, 2015)

LightningJR said:


> awww snap mjkmike is the only Canadian on the list at #36, now I have a goal.  XD


My points could be better but gave a few rigs too friends

Thanks for the coffey Norton


----------



## LightningJR (Dec 5, 2015)

mjkmike said:


> My points could be better but gave a few rigs too friends
> 
> Thanks for the coffey Norton




lol, doesn't matter anyway, look like I have reached my highest number.. 2500K just doesn't have enough threads and the other computers are weak.


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 5, 2015)

just help that is all


----------



## LightningJR (Dec 5, 2015)

mjkmike said:


> just help that is all



Indeed, that's the main reason I do it.

But don't think for a second I have given up.


----------



## Norton (Dec 6, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*December 5th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Classic Power Wagon! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Dec 7, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*December 6th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










World's First 5 MB hard drive! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 7, 2015)

Getting closer! The mad shots got me by may cores though! Congrats to everyone and the all mighty PIE!


----------



## stevorob (Dec 7, 2015)

I recently switched to OET just to see what kind of PPD my setup will do - you know, for science


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 7, 2015)

stevorob said:


> I recently switched to OET just to see what kind of PPD my setup will do - you know, for science



What is OET? I didn't google but I was just curious. I noticed mine was not getting the numbers it should so I remembered there was a config file that reported results immediately and I added that to all my crunchers


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 7, 2015)

brandonwh64 said:


> What is OET? I didn't google but I was just curious. I noticed mine was not getting the numbers it should so I remembered there was a config file that reported results immediately and I added that to all my crunchers


One of the WCG subprojects: http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/research/oet1/overview.do


----------



## r.h.p (Dec 7, 2015)

Norton said:


> *Time for Pie.....!*
> *December 6th, 2015*
> 
> 
> ...



without sounding like a dick I want to be the top cruncher because it helps people and I want a slice of pie


----------



## r.h.p (Dec 7, 2015)

r.h.p said:


> without sounding like a dick I want to be the top cruncher because it helps people and I want a slice of pie



I'm already at 33 % crunching and having too manage my CPU heat for the 1st time in ages lol


----------



## r.h.p (Dec 7, 2015)

Man this crunching is totally revving the guts out of my CPU Lol


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 7, 2015)

@r.h.p , edit is your friend.


r.h.p said:


> I want to be the top cruncher


I want you to be the top cruncher too.  I'd like to see someone with 500K PPD.  Lets see, an i7-4790K will do about 8K, so 500K/8K... You only need 63 i7's to take the lead.


----------



## r.h.p (Dec 7, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> @r.h.p , edit is your friend.
> 
> I want you to be the top cruncher too.  I'd like to see someone with 500K PPD.  Lets see, an i7-4790K will do about 8K, so 500K/8K... You only need 63 i7's to take the lead.



Lol I think I underestimated my Capacity ... haha still its fun watching my CPU revving its guts out


----------



## r.h.p (Dec 7, 2015)

r.h.p said:


> Lol I think I underestimated my Capacity ... haha still its fun watching my CPU revving its guts out



Actually reminds me of a GM powered Aussie Commodore trying to keep up with my Ford Boss 290 Falcon hehe


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 7, 2015)

stevorob said:


> I recently switched to OET just to see what kind of PPD my setup will do - you know, for science


I delete them when I see them, no I opted out of OET. 10-15 point/hour on a 4.4 Ghz CPU when it's at a bad day, 20 on a good day, even my Linux rig hates them 3 GHz
OET1_ 0001524_ xZAGP-L_ rig_ 92725_ 0  Valid  12/2/15 06:40:47 12/7/15 15:45:03 1.31 / 1.34 14.5 / 14.5
I can see that some get great points from them why not me .


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 7, 2015)

OET1_ 0001540_ xZAGP-L_ rig_ 23807_ 0--  Smolensk  Valid  12/6/15 06:23:33 12/6/15 16:33:17 0.76 / 0.76 31.9 / 28.0

36.8 points per hour on a 2.3GHz CPU.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 7, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> OET1_ 0001540_ xZAGP-L_ rig_ 23807_ 0--  Smolensk  Valid  12/6/15 06:23:33 12/6/15 16:33:17 0.76 / 0.76 31.9 / 28.0
> 
> 36.8 points per hour on a 2.3GHz CPU.


----------



## stevorob (Dec 7, 2015)

mstenholm said:


> I delete them when I see them, no I opted out of OET. 10-15 point/hour on a 4.4 Ghz CPU when it's at a bad day, 20 on a good day, even my Linux rig hates them 3 GHz
> OET1_ 0001524_ xZAGP-L_ rig_ 92725_ 0  Valid  12/2/15 06:40:47 12/7/15 15:45:03 1.31 / 1.34 14.5 / 14.5
> I can see that some get great points from them why not me .



Odd, my w3550 @3.33ghz (Ubuntu 15.10) seems to eat these up - most of the WUs seem to complete in right under an hour, some go longer, some much shorter, but the PPD has skyrocketed cause of the sheer number of WUs that it can chew through running 24/7.

The 4690k will do an OET WU in about 20-30m.  These seem to be all about the volume, vs the amount of points that each result gives


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 7, 2015)

mstenholm said:


>





stevorob said:


> Odd, my w3550 @3.33ghz (Ubuntu 15.10) seems to eat these up - most of the WUs seem to complete in right under an hour, some go longer, some much shorter, but the PPD has skyrocketed cause of the sheer number of WUs that it can chew through running 24/7.
> 
> The 4690k will do an OET WU in about 20-30m.  These seem to be all about the volume, vs the amount of points that each result gives


Yeah I'm confused too.  They work pretty badly on Windows, but on all Linux systems I've tried (AMD PhII, AMD Bulldozer, AMD Piledriver, Intel Nehalem -> Haswell) they do great.  Consistently the best PPD WUs there are for Linux.  On Windows, MCM is still the best choice.


----------



## stevorob (Dec 7, 2015)

The 4690k is my main rig (win10) and these do fantastic.  MCM ran well too, but hell, everything does good at 4.6ghz haha


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 7, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Yeah I'm confused too.  They work pretty badly on Windows, but on all Linux systems I've tried (AMD PhII, AMD Bulldozer, AMD Piledriver, Intel Nehalem -> Haswell) they do great.  Consistently the best PPD WUs there are for Linux.  On Windows, MCM is still the best choice.


I'm still on 15.04 if it makes any difference. I just did a CPU bench in an open window (around freezing outside) and the result was as the old one. I guess that just means more pie to you guys. The work gets done, points is just points.


----------



## Norton (Dec 9, 2015)

*Time for Pie(s).....! 
Dec. 8th & 7th, 2015

December 8th:*





*December 7th:*





*Are you in our Top 20?
December 8th:*




*December 7th:*


Spoiler










*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40



December 8th:




December 7th:






Darth Kitty!! 








Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Dec 10, 2015)

Great work recently pie eaters!   and that's one cute kitty 


Oh, and apparently I closed BOINC some time yesterday and never reopened it.  I don't really remember doing it, but I must have because it was closed and my numbers are way low because of it   Back running now but still, makes me


----------



## Norton (Dec 11, 2015)

*Time for Pie(s).....! 
Dec. 10th & 9th, 2015

December 10th:*




*December 9th:*





*Are you in our Top 20?
December 10th:*




*December 9th:*


Spoiler










*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40



December 10th:




December 9th:






A Classic from Christmas Vacation!! 








Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## t_ski (Dec 11, 2015)

So now we're getting to the point where it takes 40k to get pie?


----------



## manofthem (Dec 11, 2015)

Norton said:


> *Christmas Vacation!!*



Fantastic movie! Just watched it the other night and my daughter loved it  

Great work you crazy pie eaters. As @t_ski pointed out, the PPD for pie is nuts!


----------



## Norton (Dec 12, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*December 11th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Weekend!!!!  




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## xvi (Dec 12, 2015)

Fired up a little rig (Gigabyte Brix Pro) with an i5-4570r in it. Looks like this. Currently churning away in Linux at ~80c on all cores. Should have it hopefully long enough to see what kind of PPD it'll do.
Got to play around with it and it's pretty decent for anything up to light gaming.



>


----------



## Norton (Dec 13, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*December 12th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Snow! 
Coming Soon... for some of us




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## stevorob (Dec 13, 2015)

Nomnomnom pie.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 13, 2015)

Today's pic has to be for @xvi 

I wish we got a little snow down here once in a while, but then again, I don't think I could ever live in the northern cold, snowy states/areas, especially having to go to work in that weather.  I guess it's a trade off down here 

Great work pie eaters! 



stevorob said:


> Nomnomnom pie.



Back in the day, your 15k would easily have gotten some pie but now with the team's awesomesauce spreading, tasting some pie is tough! But that's awesome!


----------



## xvi (Dec 13, 2015)

I knew I should have pursued a speed sled base snow ball scholarship back in High School, but my career in crunching always came first. 


manofthem said:


> I don't think I could ever live in the northern cold, snowy states/areas, especially having to go to work in that weather.


It's not so bad when the rain is falling straight down, it's when it rains sideways that gets to me. I think I'd rather have it too cold than too hot. You can always put on more layers, but you can only take off so many. Also, my rigs are always happier in the cold.


----------



## Norton (Dec 14, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*December 13th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










There's been an Awakening...... 
Starts Friday!!!








Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Dec 14, 2015)

Great work pie eaters! One of these I'll taste some pie again, one of these days 



Norton said:


> There's been an Awakening......
> *Starts Friday!!!*



Oh man I'm stoked. Going with the family Thursday night, can't wait! The girls have their outfits already, and I'm ready rockout with the force


----------



## bubbleawsome (Dec 14, 2015)

We've got tickets, for the 24th I think. Can't wait, IT'S GONNA BE SO COOL!
People around here had a starwars day at a hockey game, and it was amazing.


Spoiler: star was pics



I cropped myself out.  I had one of R2 driving around in circles, but didn't sync it over. He was a full-size RC thingy. It was so cool. Vader was probably about 6'6"-6'8", much taller than 6'2" me. Stayed in character and had a voice modulator too. Always walked around swooshing his cape. There was also kylo ren, a sith girl from clone wars I think, a TIE fighter pilot, emperors guard, sniper trooper, snow troopers, and speeder troopers, along with Hoth Rebels and a very good leia. They were pros, or at least very dedicated, there were many many more people not in full costume.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 14, 2015)

bubbleawsome said:


> We've got tickets, for the 24th I think. Can't wait, IT'S GONNA BE SO COOL!
> People around here had a starwars day at a hockey game, and it was amazing.
> 
> 
> ...



That's awesome, straight up legit too!


----------



## Norton (Dec 14, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Oh man I'm stoked. Going with the family Thursday night, can't wait! The girls have their outfits already, and I'm ready rockout with the force



My son and I are planning to go to the first show Saturday am 

I saw the first one when I was 9 and I believe it was 6 months after the opening. Was an awesome experience!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 14, 2015)

I am planning on taking my 11 yo sometime over the weekend.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 14, 2015)

Norton said:


> My son and I are planning to go to the first show Saturday am
> 
> I saw the first one when I was 9 and I believe it was 6 months after the opening. Was an awesome experience!


I've seen every one except Clones in the theater.  Wish I saw Clones there, too so I had the full set, but that's my OCD kicking in again :/


----------



## stevorob (Dec 14, 2015)

Got tickets for the 17th at 10pm - going with a bunch of friends.  Super excited.. I'm not old enough to have seen the original trilogy when it released, but I did see I, II, and III on release nights.  Always with friends who are just as big of fans, so it's always an awesome time.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Dec 14, 2015)

I'm not old enough to have watched the prequels in theaters.


----------



## Norton (Dec 17, 2015)

*Time to catch this thread up a bit..... 
Time for Pie(s).....! 
Dec. 15th & 14th, 2015

December 15th:*




*December 14th:*





*Are you in our Top 20?
December 15th:*




*December 14th:*


Spoiler










*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40



December 15th:




December 14th:






Some Hot Holiday Wallpaper for you! 


Spoiler: Open Carefully!










Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Dec 17, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*December 16th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










May the Schwartz be with You! 








Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## T-Bob (Dec 17, 2015)

@thebluebumblebee you got some pie bro.
-I was starting to wonder how long I would be able to hold the 10 spot with 25K ppd


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 17, 2015)

T-Bob said:


> I was starting to wonder how long I would be able to hold the 10 spot with 25K ppd


Only until the good OET's came back, and I hit plaid speed. 

Actually, this is strange.  If I add up my system scores on FDC, I only got 27,800 points yesterday.  Where's the other 4,531 points coming from? (WCG points/7=roughly what I got)
Edit: Nevermind.  FDC's just weird again.


 
Looks like I have hit plaid.


----------



## Norton (Dec 19, 2015)

*Time for Pie(s).....! 
Dec. 18th & 17th, 2015

December 18th:*





*December 17th:*





*Are you in our Top 20?
December 18th:*




*December 17th:*


Spoiler










*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40



December 18th:




December 17th:






Darth Jar Jar!! 
Millions of voices suddenly cry out in Terror!!! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Dec 20, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*December 19th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Star Wars was Awesome!!!! 
Here's some nice wallpaper! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Dec 22, 2015)

*Time for Pie(s).....! 
Dec. 21st & 20th, 2015

December 21st:*




*December 20th:*





*Are you in our Top 20?
December 21st:*




*December 20th:*


Spoiler










*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40



December 21st:




December 20th:






Presenting Star Wars!! 
Optimized for slow internet speeds! 








Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Dec 22, 2015)

The 8 bit cinema was pretty fantastic! 

Great work pie eaters!


----------



## Norton (Dec 23, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*December 22nd, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Tis the Season for a Hess truck! 








Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Dec 26, 2015)

Been a busy few days- my apologies for the delay.....
*Time for Pie(s).....! 
Dec. 23rd thru 25th, 2015

December 25th:*




*December 24th:*




*December 23rd:*





*Are you in our Top 20?
December 25th:*




*December 24th:*


Spoiler










*December 23rd:*


Spoiler











*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40



December 25th:




December 24th:




December 23rd:






Merry Christmas Team!! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Dec 27, 2015)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*December 26th, 2015*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Holidays sure are tiring! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## t_ski (Dec 27, 2015)

Well, it looks like BOINC crashed on one of the 2P rigs.   First time that happened to me.


----------



## Norton (Dec 27, 2015)

t_ski said:


> Well, it looks like BOINC crashed on one of the 2P rigs.   First time that happened to me.



My i7-970 rig went offline for some reason on Christmas eve. That's the one at my friends business so I can't get to it until 9am Monday morning.


----------



## Norton (Dec 29, 2015)

*Time for Pie(s).....! 
Dec. 28th & 27th, 2015

December 28th:*




*December 27th:*





*Are you in our Top 20?
December 28th:*




*December 27th:*


Spoiler










*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40



December 28th:




December 27th:






Monday.....! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jan 1, 2016)

*YEAR'S END 2015 PIES!!!*
_Dec. 29th thru 31st, 2015
_
*December 31st:*




*December 30th:*




*December 29th:*





*Are you in our Top 20?
December 31st:*




*December 30th:*


Spoiler










*December 29th:*


Spoiler











*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40



December 31st:




December 30th:




December 29th:






HAPPY 2016 TEAM!! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Jan 1, 2016)

That's a lot of PIE!!! 

Great work fellers!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 1, 2016)

Glad to still be holding steady a bit over 200K....I think that I can manage about 350K/day within a week or two


----------



## Norton (Jan 2, 2016)

*Time for New Year's Pie.....!* 
*January 1st, 2016*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










New Year= Blast from the Past Day!  
Our Top 20 from January 1st >>> 2013 thru 2015 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Jan 2, 2016)

Take me back to 2013! 

That's a very interesting Blast from the Past!  I mean those pics show quite the ups and downs in recent crunching history. Impressive though, our team in general has upped their game


----------



## hat (Jan 2, 2016)

That must have been back when there were GPU units to be had...


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 2, 2016)

Yup.  That was the day...pushing 550K a day was sweet


----------



## Norton (Jan 5, 2016)

*Time for Pie(s).....! 
Jan. 4th thru 2nd, 2016

January 4th:*




*January 3rd:*




*January 2nd:*





*Are you in our Top 20?
January 4th:*




*January 3rd:*


Spoiler










*January 2nd:*


Spoiler











*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40



January 4th:




January 3rd:




January 2nd:






Monday... THBBFT!! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Jan 5, 2016)

Yeah so today while out working, I decided to remote into my rig to check something, and then I saw one of my machines wasn't connecting   And when I got home, I totally forgot about it 

Then I remembered just a few minutes ago to check it.  Turns out the pc was off, and I was clicking the power button to turn it back on with nothing happening... I was getting panicky   then realized the lights on the tv and ps3 were off too, so then I realized it was not just the pc. 

Turns out my little 1yr old made her way over there and actually turned off the power strip that they're all plugged into; she goes over there because in the same outlet in the nightlight we use every night.  So flipped the switch and good to go. 


TL;DR... Great work pie eaters


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 5, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Turns out my little 1yr old made her way over there and actually turned off the power strip


Wonder if she was copying what she might have seen on TV?


----------



## manofthem (Jan 5, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Wonder if she was copying what she might have seen on TV?



Honestly not sure.  She's just at the point where she will sit for a few minutes and watch tv, but usually she's not occupied by it.  I'm thinking that the power strip switch lights up when on, and since she's usually drawn to lights, she went and tried to play with it.  Either way, i'm going to try to block if off, not because I'm worried about the pc but because it can be a hazard.


----------



## t_ski (Jan 6, 2016)

Norton said:


> *Time for Pie(s).....!
> Jan. 4th thru 2nd, 2016
> 
> January 4th:*
> ...


Three pies = triplets Bill...

Let's play a game, shall we?  Do you pick *A*?



Spoiler











Or *B*?



Spoiler











Only the first pick counts!


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 6, 2016)

Guess I didn't notice until just now; 31,000+ for 10th????  Holy cow, I remember when 10k would get ya 10th easily. 

Man, its getting harder and harder to get a piece of the pie. 

But I have to say; with all this amazing numbers, our frigging team flat ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 6, 2016)

I was not expecting what was in those spoilers.......


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 7, 2016)

t_ski said:


> Three pies = triplets Bill...
> 
> Let's play a game, shall we?  Do you pick *A*?
> 
> ...


Glad I picked B because 6 is better then 3


----------



## bubbleawsome (Jan 7, 2016)

I'm always happy when I can get into 40th or 39th. 
Usually my winter numbers are higher as I push 4.4Ghz and more volts in the cooler weather, but this winter it isn't working out. I think my mobo isn't pushing what it needs to be (G41 PCmate by MSI) but it could be my chip degrading. Either way I'm back at stock, but running cool!


----------



## Norton (Jan 7, 2016)

*Time for Pie(s).....! 
Jan. 5th & 6th, 2016

January 6th:*





*January 5th:*





*Are you in our Top 20?
January 6th:*




*January 5th:*


Spoiler










*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40



January 6th:




January 5th:






Twin Pies = Hot Twins!! 
The Hottest! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## VulkanBros (Jan 7, 2016)

Where can I buy this SR-71 - "the flying Crunching killer" - man, why did they retire this fabulous plane.....


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 7, 2016)

VulkanBros said:


> Where can I buy this SR-71 - "the flying Crunching killer" - man, why did they retire this fabulous plane.....


Because they don't need it anymore, and they've been working on a better one. Although, SR-71 is my favorite plane.


----------



## Norton (Jan 8, 2016)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*January 7th, 2016*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Great Work Team!! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 8, 2016)

#11 sweet!


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 8, 2016)

I'll get pie in here soon enough, so far the F@H pie daily is tasty lol


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 9, 2016)

I got pie YEAAA


----------



## Norton (Jan 9, 2016)

*Time for yesterday's Pie.....!* 
*January 8th, 2016*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Yay the Weekend!! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 10, 2016)

Close @ 31


----------



## hat (Jan 10, 2016)

Falling further in the ranks... must be all the winter overclocking kicking in.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 10, 2016)

My OC is 24/7 365, but having dual 360mm Rads on my CPU and a single GPU can allow that.  Also I still have room to add 2 more 360's and a 240mm rad   love having a CaseLabs M8


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 10, 2016)

I just have a few Xeons at work crunching.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 10, 2016)

I still need to get my 4.8GHz (1.258vcore) 4790k back online


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 10, 2016)

hat said:


> Falling further in the ranks... must be all the winter overclocking kicking in.



Well at over 15K just to get in the top 20 its a tough nut to crack for some of us.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 10, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> Well at over 15K just to get in the top 20 its a tough nut to crack for some of us.



Amen to that. I just snuggled in a hair above. It's pretty amazing that the team's overall PPD has increased as much as it has and made top 20 quite competitive


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 10, 2016)

Any other dist computing groups I need to join in that case


----------



## manofthem (Jan 10, 2016)

DarthBaggins said:


> Any other dist computing groups I need to join in that case



You're busy folding and crunching, so I'd say that's pretty awesome!  Not too long now and you'll have your Cruncher Badge too. Keep up the great work


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 10, 2016)

just since I've jumped into the fun the sections have seen a considerable rise in their numbers lol. . other than I've been sneaking OCN members over to the TPU! side 

And so far I think I've had Pie 4-5 days in a row in the F@H section


----------



## Norton (Jan 11, 2016)

*Time for Pie(s).....! 
Jan. 9th & 10th, 2016

January 10th:*




*January 9th:*





*Are you in our Top 20?
January 10th:*




*January 9th:*


Spoiler










*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40



January 10th:




January 9th:






Hot Coffey!  


Spoiler:  Open Carefully!











Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 11, 2016)

Good job again guys!  Definitely some fierce competition for Pie tonight!


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 11, 2016)

Still within the top 50 lol


----------



## VulkanBros (Jan 11, 2016)

I suddenly need hot coffee....wonder why ;-)


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 11, 2016)

Top four, hot damn.


----------



## blunt14468 (Jan 12, 2016)

I keep falling... numbers are dropping every day cant see why ......


----------



## manofthem (Jan 12, 2016)

PP Mguire said:


> Top four, hot damn.



Why you have such awesome ppd?!


----------



## Norton (Jan 12, 2016)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*January 11th, 2016*





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Monday! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Jan 12, 2016)

Love that PIC, I second it all the way!


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 12, 2016)

Guess everybody got turnt haha.


----------



## xvi (Jan 14, 2016)

VulkanBros said:


> I suddenly need hot coffee....wonder why ;-)


----------



## Norton (Jan 15, 2016)

Another hell week but time to catch up.....
*Time for Pie(s).....! 
Jan. 12th thru 14th, 2016

January 14th:*




*January 13th:*




*January 12th:*





*Are you in our Top 20?
January 14th:*




*January 13th:*


Spoiler










*January 12th:*


Spoiler











*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40



January 14th:




January 13th:




January 12th:






What A Bargain!! 
A Whopping 20Mhz starting at $1,498!!! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 15, 2016)

Norton said:


> A Whopping 20Mhz starting at $1,498!!!


And that appears to be with SX processors, not DX, and no HDD!  And I had forgotten about motherboard cache.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 16, 2016)

Me is sad, no pie for me tonight. Girlfriend needed the password from the router so she flipped it upside down and knocked the net cable running to the switch on my crunching rack loose. So 8 rigs haven't had internet access since last night. I just noticed it. Well tomorrows numbers ought to be real good.


----------



## t_ski (Jan 16, 2016)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Me is sad, no pie for me tonight. Girlfriend needed the password from the router so she flipped it upside down and knocked the net cable running to the switch on my crunching rack loose. So 8 rigs haven't had internet access since last night. I just noticed it. Well tomorrows numbers ought to be real good.


So that's why I was rocking #3 tonight 

Pro tip #1: put the password on top of the router and she no flippy...

Pro tip #2: pm me with the length of cable you need


----------



## Norton (Jan 16, 2016)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*January 15th, 2016*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Yay Weekend!!! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## t_ski (Jan 16, 2016)

Blueberry pie? NOM! NOM! NOM! NOM! NOM! NOM! NOM! NOM! NOM!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 16, 2016)

t_ski said:


> So that's why I was rocking #3 tonight
> 
> Pro tip #1: put the password on top of the router and she no flippy...
> 
> Pro tip #2: pm me with the length of cable you need


She took a pic of the password LOL And Thanks for the offer on the cable but I have another cable just been to lazy to replace the one I ran . LOL


----------



## Norton (Jan 18, 2016)

*Time for Pie(s).....! 
Jan. 16th & 17th, 2016

January 17th:*




*January 16th:*





*Are you in our Top 20?
January 17th:*




*January 16th:*


Spoiler










*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40



January 17th:




January 16th:






Twin Pies = Hot Twins!! 


Spoiler:  Open Carefully!











Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 18, 2016)

You guys need to put up a better fight.  I'm gonna get fat off of this pie


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 18, 2016)

If only I could OC all these CPUs lol.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 18, 2016)

[Ion] said:


> You guys need to put up a better fight.  I'm gonna get fat off of this pie


Well for me electricity isn't free.  Also though about replacing most of my rigs with 2p systems but to much money for me to put into it. I have other hobbies I like to use my money for.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 19, 2016)

I'd bring faster processors to work if security wouldn't check boxes I'm rolling in.


----------



## Norton (Jan 19, 2016)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*January 18th, 2016*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Think your Monday was bad.....? 








Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jan 20, 2016)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*January 19th, 2016*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










lil' Cutie.....! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jan 21, 2016)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*January 20th, 2016*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Happy Wednesday!!! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## xvi (Jan 21, 2016)

For the next few days, I'll have another 4770 non-K working away, but I don't think it's quite enough for pie. I'll treat myself to an in-real-life slice of "you tried" pie at the very least. I'm thinking strawberry rhubarb. Om nom.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 21, 2016)

Should be adding another 4570 today.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 21, 2016)

Sweet 
Time permitting, I'm adding 8x Opty 6172 tonight


----------



## manofthem (Jan 21, 2016)

You guys are like magicians that keep pulling CPUs out of your hats!  awesome to see


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 21, 2016)

In my defense I have 6 Prodesk 600s sitting here that were supposed to be used for remote Windows 10 beta testing. It made no sense to me or the imaging guys because nobody would use these machines so instead of doing that I've been slowly putting Boinc on them and tossing them in the network closet lol. I just have to make it look like I'm imaging them in the camera.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 21, 2016)

manofthem said:


> You guys are like magicians that keep pulling CPUs out of your hats!  awesome to see


At $10.50 each on Ebay they're a hell of a deal....lots of CPU power for the price.  Only issue is power consumption


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 21, 2016)

I was going to add a third but I seem to be lacking 6 more power cables that were here yesterday.......


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 21, 2016)

manofthem said:


> You guys are like magicians that keep pulling CPUs out of your *Butts*!  awesome to see




Here, I fixed that for ya @manofthem


----------



## Norton (Jan 23, 2016)

*Time for Pie(s).....! 
Jan. 21st & 22nd, 2016

January 22nd:*





*January 21st:*





*Are you in our Top 20?
January 22nd:*




*January 21st:*


Spoiler










*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40



January 22nd:




January 21st:






Friday.... Finally!! 









Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 23, 2016)

Well lookie there. I actually have bounced well up into the top 20 after firing up that ole 1366 2P system. Sweeeeeeeeet. Hell, I might even see a little sliver of pie once I fire up the second one.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 23, 2016)

Now that's what I'm talkin' about!  Curious to see jut how close to 500K I can get


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 23, 2016)

I'm closer, looks like I'll be working on the 4790k some more to get it fully online rather than just air benching


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 25, 2016)

[Ion] said:


> Curious to see jut how close to 500K I can get


500,721  That's pretty close.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 25, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> 500,721  That's pretty close.


Well isn't that fabulous 

I recall I was challenged to 500K a month or so ago and said it couldn't be done.  Well, now I guess I'll eat my words


----------



## Norton (Jan 25, 2016)

*Time for Pie(s).....! 
Jan. 23rd & 24th, 2016

January 24th:*




*January 23rd:*





*Are you in our Top 20?
January 24th:*




*January 23rd:*


Spoiler










*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40



January 24th:




January 23rd:






Weekend's over already!?!! 





Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 25, 2016)

Cool!
Awesome to see PP Mguire really throwing some sweet numbers out there!


----------



## 4x4n (Jan 26, 2016)

Damn, it takes 30k for just a slice of pie. Awesome output guys!


----------



## xvi (Jan 26, 2016)

4x4n said:


> Damn, it takes 30k for just a slice of pie. Awesome output guys!


I was hoping my extra 4770 would bump me up for a tiny slice, but I'm still about two modern CPUs away. Made good on my strawberry rhubarb promise though, so I'm not too sad.


----------



## Norton (Jan 26, 2016)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*January 25th, 2016*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Quite A Relief! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jan 28, 2016)

*Time for Pie(s).....! 
Jan. 26th & 27th, 2016

January 27th:*




*January 26th:*





*Are you in our Top 20?
January 27th:*




*January 26th:*


Spoiler










*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40



January 27th:




January 26th:






Pretty Sweet! 





Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 28, 2016)

Love me some Shelby GT350, although the rear exhaust isn't correct.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 30, 2016)

Damn it's about time my numbers came back up. All seems are running like they should just numbers took a big nose dive for about a week.


----------



## Norton (Jan 31, 2016)

*Time for Pie(s).....! 
Jan. 29th & 30th, 2016

January 30th:*




*January 29th:*





*Are you in our Top 20?
January 30th:*




*January 29th:*


Spoiler










*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40



January 30th:




January 29th:






Also Nice! 





Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Feb 1, 2016)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*January 31st, 2016*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Submitted for a good laugh! 
Considered a TV Classic!








Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Feb 2, 2016)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*February 1st, 2016*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Great Job Team! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Feb 3, 2016)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*February 2nd, 2016*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










February 2nd... time to celebrate a woodchuck! 
Some fun facts about Groundhog's Day (the movie) 








Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Feb 3, 2016)

Very interesting. It's been a loooong time since I saw the movie, but I never imagined it could have been that long that he was stuck there


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 3, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Very interesting. It's been a loooong time since I saw the movie, but I never imagined it could have been that long that he was stuck there


(have watched the movie many times and have had this conversation with other enthusiasts)
That video assumes that Phil only learned one thing at a time.  11 years to learn a few lines of French poetry?  10 years to learn the piano?  
3-5 years?  Sure.  Over 10 years? Hard to believe. Remember, he lives in a world without weekends or holidays, laundry or groceries, vacation or sick days.


----------



## Norton (Feb 4, 2016)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*February 3rd, 2016*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Have some Hot Coffey! 


Spoiler:  Open Carefully!










Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## blunt14468 (Feb 6, 2016)

yahoo !  thats a new best for me...


----------



## Norton (Feb 6, 2016)

*Time for Pie(s).....! 
February 4th & 5th, 2016

February 5th:*





*February 4th:*





*Are you in our Top 20?
February 5th:*




*February 4th:*


Spoiler










*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40



February 5th:




February 4th:






Yeah.... Weekend! 





Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 6, 2016)

What a day!


----------



## Norton (Feb 8, 2016)

*Time for Pie(s).....! 
February 6th & 7th, 2016

February 7th:*




*February 6th:*





*Are you in our Top 20?
February 7th:*




*February 6th:*


Spoiler










*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40



February 7th:




February 6th:






Superbowl 50! *
*Congrats Denver Bronco's *
*





Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Feb 10, 2016)

*Time for Pie(s).....! 
February 8th & 9th, 2016

February 9th:*




*February 8th:*





*Are you in our Top 20?
February 9th:*




*February 8th:*


Spoiler










*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40



February 9th:




February 8th:






Starts Friday! *
*





Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Feb 11, 2016)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*February 10th, 2016*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Blast from the Past Day! 

Our Top 20 from 2013 thru 2015 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Feb 11, 2016)

2013, the days of uber ppd! 


Pretty impressive to think that at the top of GPU wus, the ppd is what Kai is hitting now of CPU only.


----------



## Norton (Feb 12, 2016)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*February 11th, 2016*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Deadpool Starts Tomorrow! 
Golden Girl Approved! 








Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *[/B]


----------



## Norton (Feb 13, 2016)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*February 12th, 2016*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Gravity Waves found...! 
This guy helped 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 13, 2016)

Made it to the big pie today I did. Congrats to me


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 13, 2016)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Made it to the big pie today I did. Congrats to me




Yes sir!!!!! Your cranking the numbers out brother!!!


----------



## manofthem (Feb 14, 2016)

I've _actually_ gotten to do some gaming the last few days so my PPD is slightly low. 

Oh well, I'll take it because I never get to do much gaming so I'll enjoy it while I can


----------



## manofthem (Feb 15, 2016)

manofthem said:


> I've _actually_ gotten to do some gaming the last few days so my PPD is slightly low.
> 
> Oh well, I'll take it because I never get to do much gaming so I'll enjoy it while I can



And now I realize that I forgot to resume my main rig, again    Curse you Gaming Urge!


----------



## Norton (Feb 16, 2016)

Apologies for missing a day Team- working in sub zero weather really beat me up over the past few days...... 

*Time for Pie(s).....! 
February 14th & 15th, 2016

February 15th:*




*February 14th:*





*Are you in our Top 20?
February 15th:*




*February 14th:*


Spoiler










*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40



February 15th:




February 14th:






Today is a Special Day! 





Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 16, 2016)

Well, a happy birthday to Mother @Norton !!!!!!!!


----------



## Norton (Feb 18, 2016)

*Time for Pie(s).....! 
February 16th & 17th, 2016

February 17th:*




*February 16th:*





*Are you in our Top 20?
February 17th:*




*February 16th:*


Spoiler










*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40



February 17th:




February 16th:






Just for Fun! 





Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Feb 19, 2016)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*February 18th, 2016*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Getting Closer...! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 19, 2016)

Nope, @Norton you can tell its Friday............Just check my avatar.


----------



## Norton (Feb 20, 2016)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*February 19th, 2016*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Weekend!!!! 





Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Feb 21, 2016)

So apparently I suspended work on my 4790 rig, not sure when.  

It must have been a few days ago according to Free-DC but I don't remember doing so. Just resumed so things should pick up.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 21, 2016)

Dang @manofthem , ya been doing that a lot here lately. Ummmmm are we having issues remembering? Hmmm...........Well dammit, answer me!!! Bhahahahaha


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 21, 2016)

manofthem said:


> So apparently I suspended work on my 4790 rig, not sure when.
> 
> It must have been a few days ago according to Free-DC but I don't remember doing so. Just resumed so things should pick up.


Do we need to have Joshua James pay you a visit?


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 21, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Do we need to have Joshua James pay you a visit?




What? I think that @manofthem might be Joshua James.................


----------



## manofthem (Feb 21, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Do we need to have Joshua James pay you a visit?



Omg I just heard about that last night and I thought it was hilarious. Just saw that it was in Palm Beach County lol, way too close to home. 



stinger608 said:


> Dang @manofthem , ya been doing that a lot here lately. Ummmmm are we having issues remembering? Hmmm...........Well dammit, answer me!!! Bhahahahaha



Indeed so, I have done it several times this past week, but this time was a different pc one I never really mess with. 



stinger608 said:


> What? I think that @manofthem might be Joshua James.................



I maybe.... We shalln't speak of it just yet for legal purposes


----------



## Norton (Feb 22, 2016)

*Time for Pie(s).....! 
February 20th & 21st, 2016

February 21st:*




*February 20th:*





*Are you in our Top 20?
February 21st:*




*February 20th:*


Spoiler










*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40



February 21st:




February 20th:






Hot Coffey tonight! 


Spoiler: Open Caerfully!











Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Feb 25, 2016)

Yet another busy week but time to catch up.....

*Time for Pie(s).....! 
February 23rd & 24th, 2016

February 24th:*




*February 23rd:*





*Are you in our Top 20?
February 24th:*




*February 23rd:*


Spoiler










*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40



February 24th:




February 23rd:






Eleanor is always nice to see! 





Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *[/QUOTE]


----------



## Norton (Feb 26, 2016)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*February 25th, 2016*





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Fun with the Jolly Roger Telephone Co....! 








Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Feb 28, 2016)

I spent the last few days turning in early since I needed to get up at 4am to go to work so it's time to catch up a bit.....
*
Time for Pie(s).....! 
February 26th & 27th, 2016

February 27th:*




*February 26th:*





*Are you in our Top 20?
February 27th:*




*February 26th:*


Spoiler










*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40



February 27th:




February 26th:






Puppies + Snow= Awww!  








Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *[/QUOTE]


----------



## Norton (Feb 29, 2016)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*February 28th, 2016*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Congrats to.... Oscar?  




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Feb 29, 2016)

Leo says, "Congrats Pie Eaters!"


----------



## xvi (Feb 29, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Leo says, "Congrats Pie Eaters!"


Awh. That was one of my more favored running jokes.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 1, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Leo says, "Congrats Pie Eaters!"


I like this video of Leo receiving his Oscar better:


----------



## manofthem (Mar 1, 2016)

t_ski said:


> I like this video of Leo receiving his Oscar better:



Oh my God I just started cracking up with that! Hilarious!


----------



## Norton (Mar 3, 2016)

*Time for Pie(s).....! 
February 29th & March 2nd, 2016

March 2nd:




March 1st:




February 29th:*





*Are you in our Top 20?
March 2nd:*




*March 1st:*


Spoiler










*February 29th:*


Spoiler











*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40



March 2nd:




March 1st:




February 29th:






Just for Fun! 





Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## PP Mguire (Mar 3, 2016)

Why did I go down so far.....*gets up to check machines*

Edit: Man down, Z620 red power LED and beeps. I'll deal with it later.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 3, 2016)

Norton said:


>



I'd love to use that for some of my roof repairs


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 3, 2016)

manofthem said:


> I'd love to use that for some of my roof repairs




Speaking of which, what the hell are ya doing home and 2:30 in the afternoon?????? Hmmmm, get your butt back to work.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 3, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> Speaking of which, what the hell are ya doing home and 2:30 in the afternoon?????? Hmmmm, get your butt back to work.




I had to come home in the afternoon to take care of some fun paperwork, but I'd rather be back outside under the warm sun.  Funny though, having to do some paperwork and I end up here on TPU...


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 4, 2016)

Norton said:


> *Just for Fun!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



https://www.youtube.com/user/JoergSprave

A great channel shooting all from arrows to pencils and from time to time fairly large stuff as well. Usually rubber powered, sometimes pneumatic or by throwing. Sometimes even automatic "weapons" using a drill. All within the tight German arms laws.


----------



## Norton (Mar 5, 2016)

*Time for Pie(s).....! 
March 3rd & 4th, 2016

March 4th:*




*March 3rd:*





*Are you in our Top 20?
March 4th:*




*March 3rd:*


Spoiler










*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40



March 4th:




March 3rd:






Yeah.... Weekend! 





Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Mar 6, 2016)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*March 5th, 2016*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Have some Hot Coffey....! 


Spoiler:  Open Carefully!










Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Mar 6, 2016)

Always good to have some hot coffey to end a long night... now I just need to wake up to some more hotness! 

Great work pie eaters


----------



## t_ski (Mar 7, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Always good to have some hot coffey to end a long night... now I just need to wake up to some more hotness!


Matt, maybe you should start your day with some yoga instead



Spoiler


----------



## Norton (Mar 7, 2016)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*March 6th, 2016*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Weekends are much too Short....! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Mar 10, 2016)

*Time to catch up on these.... again!  I keep falling asleep before the FreeDC updates 

Time for Pie(s).....! 
March 7th thru March 9th, 2016

March 9th:




March 8th:




March 7th:*





*Are you in our Top 20?
March 9th:*




*March 8th:*


Spoiler










*March 7th:*


Spoiler











*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40



March 9th:




March 8th:




March 7th:






Science (kinda)! 








Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *[/QUOTE]


----------



## Norton (Mar 11, 2016)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*March 10th, 2016*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










All Systems are GO... 
For a Big Day for the Team Tomorrow!!! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 11, 2016)

Norton said:


> For a Big Day for the Team Tomorrow!!!




Hmm, now that makes me wonder what Capt'n is talking about there.


----------



## Norton (Mar 11, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> Hmm, now that makes me wonder what Capt'n is talking about there.


Hint on this page:
http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175


----------



## manofthem (Mar 11, 2016)

Norton said:


> Hint on this page:
> http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175



Oh I see it! Oh that's going to feel good indeed  

Yahoo!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 12, 2016)

Peter1986C said:


> https://www.youtube.com/user/JoergSprave
> 
> A great channel shooting all from arrows to pencils and from time to time fairly large stuff as well. Usually rubber powered, sometimes pneumatic or by throwing. Sometimes even automatic "weapons" using a drill. All within the tight German arms laws.


This is my favorite youtube gun channel.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCBvc7pmUp9wiZIFOXEp1sCg

This is probably my favorite of his


----------



## Norton (Mar 12, 2016)

*Time for yesterday's Pie.....!* 
*March 11th, 2016*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










TPU makes it back to the WCG Top 10!!! 

Great Work Team! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Mar 12, 2016)

Norton said:


> *TPU makes it back to the WCG Top 10!!! *
> 
> *Great Work Team!
> 
> ...



Quite an accomplishment! Very amazing work team!


----------



## Norton (Mar 13, 2016)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*March 12th, 2016*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Don't forget to Spring Ahead.... 

and lose an hour from your Weekend! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Mar 15, 2016)

*Time for Pie(s).....! 
March 13th & 14th, 2016

March 14th:*




*March 13th:*





*Are you in our Top 20?
March 14th:*




*March 13th:*


Spoiler










*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40



March 14th:




March 13th:






Happy Pi Day! 





Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Mar 16, 2016)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*March 15h, 2016*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Some Hot Coffey Today!


Spoiler:  Open Carefully!










Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *[/B]


----------



## Norton (Mar 18, 2016)

*Time for Pie(s).....! 
March 16th & 17th, 2016

March 17th:*




*March 16th:*





*Are you in our Top 20?
March 17th:*




*March 16th:*


Spoiler










*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40



March 17th:




March 16th:






Happy ST Patty's Day! 





Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Mar 20, 2016)

*Time for Pie(s).....! 
March 18th & 19th, 2016

March 19th:*




*March 18th:*





*Are you in our Top 20?
March 19th:*




*March 18th:*


Spoiler










*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40



March 19th:




March 18th:






An equally delicious pie! 





Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Mar 21, 2016)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*March 20th, 2016*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Spring is here!!! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *[/B]


----------



## manofthem (Mar 21, 2016)

I gotta say, it certainly feels like spring in full swing down here... nice and bright, hot, muggy lol.

Great work Pie eaters. You know when you take a second to look over the list and think about the different team members and their numbers, it's very very impressive! Great work everyone!


----------



## Norton (Mar 23, 2016)

*Time for Pie(s).....! 
March 21st & 22nd, 2016

March 22nd:*




*March 21st:*





*Are you in our Top 20?
March 22nd:*




*March 21st:*


Spoiler










*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40



March 22nd:




March 21st:






For the lost souls in Brussels! 





Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Mar 24, 2016)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*March 23rd, 2016*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Starts Friday!.... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *[/B]


----------



## Norton (Mar 27, 2016)

*Time for Pie(s).....! 
March 24th thru March 26th, 2016

March 26th:




March 25th:




March 24th:*





*Are you in our Top 20?
March 26th:*




*March 25th:*


Spoiler










*March 24th:*


Spoiler











*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40



March 26th:




March 25h:




March 24h:






Hoppy Easter! 





Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Nordic (Mar 27, 2016)

Happy easter all and good pie.


----------



## Norton (Mar 28, 2016)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*March 27th, 2016*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Easter means Babka!.... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Mar 29, 2016)

*Time for yesterday's Pie.....!* 
*March 28th, 2016*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Spring Break preview! 


Spoiler:  Open Carefully!










Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *[/B]


----------



## Norton (Mar 30, 2016)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*March 29th, 2016*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Blast from the Past Day!!! 
Our Top 20 from this date 2013 thru 2015 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## t_ski (Mar 31, 2016)

Woot!  In the top 10 four years running


----------



## manofthem (Mar 31, 2016)

t_ski said:


> Woot!  In the top 10 four years running



Yessiree, that's very impressive!


----------



## Norton (Apr 2, 2016)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*April 1st, 2016*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Here's the full size version!!! 


Spoiler










Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *[/B]


----------



## Norton (Apr 3, 2016)

Disregard previous Pie post- April Fool's post 
*Time for Pie(s).....! 
March 31st & April 1st, 2016

April 1st:*




*March 31st:*





*Are you in our Top 20?
April 1st:*




*March 31st:*


Spoiler










*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40



April 1st:




March 31st:






The Force Awakens- available now on Amazon! 
Watching now- here's a screenshot 





Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Apr 3, 2016)

Oh yeah, the Force Awakens!  I pre-ordered mine and it's on its way, can't wait to watch it again 

Plus we met Kylo Ren today at Hollywood Studios, and he was awesome!

And these guys were funny 


Spoiler


----------



## Norton (Apr 3, 2016)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*April 2nd, 2016*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










It Was A Dark and Stormy Night!.... 
Thunder & Lightning/Rain/Hail now... Snow and Wind later! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## Norton (Apr 5, 2016)

*Time for Pie(s).....! 
April 3rd & April 4th, 2016

April 4th:*




*April 3rd:*





*Are you in our Top 20?
April 4th:*




*April 3rd:*


Spoiler










*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40



April 4th:




April 3rd:






Monday....! 





Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Apr 6, 2016)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*April 5th, 2016*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










RIP Admiral Ackbar.... 
Voice actor Erik Bauersfeld, Dies at 93
http://www.cinemablend.com/new/Voice-Star-Wars-Admiral-Ackbar-Erik-Bauersfeld-Dies-93-122697.html








Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *[/QUOTE]


----------



## Norton (Apr 7, 2016)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*April 6th, 2016*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Happy Birthday to my little niece!.... 
She turned 3 yesterday 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *[/B][/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## Norton (Apr 9, 2016)

*Time for Pie(s).....! 
April 7th & April 8th, 2016

April 8th:*




*April 7th:*





*Are you in our Top 20?
April 8th:*




*April 7th:*


Spoiler










*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40



April 8th:




April 7th:






Yay Weekend....! 





Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Apr 9, 2016)

Not sure what happened to me today, but 2 rigs pulled in 8k+ each today so I'm quite content with how they worked out . I wish they could do that everyday! 

Great work pie eaters!  And enjoy the weekend team, it'll be over before we know it


----------



## Norton (Apr 12, 2016)

*Weekend Pie(s).....! 
April 9th & 10th, 2016

April 10th:*





*April 9th:*





*Are you in our Top 20?
April 10th:*




*April 9th:*


Spoiler










*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40



April 10th:




April 9th:






Had to spend the weekend with the tax man!  





Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *[/QUOTE]


----------



## Norton (Apr 14, 2016)

*FreeDC updated at a more reasonable hour so time to catch up a bit....
Time for Pie(s).....! 
April 11th thru 13th, 2016

April 13th:*




*April 12th:*




*April 11th:*





*Are you in our Top 20?
April 13th:*




*April 11th & 12th:*


Spoiler



*April 12th:*




*April 11th:*






*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40



April 13th:




April 12th:




April 11th:






Summer Hottie! 


Spoiler:  Open Carefully!










Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## VulkanBros (Apr 16, 2016)

Sure lot of american flags in the top 20.......and a single danish (ION isnt counting as danish)
I´ll have to ramp up a server or 2 in order to restore the balance in the force ...... or call GodZilla 
(there are only living 5 million people in Denmark - so all Danes - come on)


----------



## Norton (Apr 17, 2016)

*Time to catch up a bit....
Time for Pie(s).....! 
April 14th thru 16th, 2016

April 16th:*




*April 15th:*




*April 14th:*





*Are you in our Top 20?
April 16th:*




*April 14th & 15th:*


Spoiler



*April 15th:*




*April 14th:*






*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40



April 16th:




April 15th:




April 14th:






Another long week- need a nap! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Apr 20, 2016)

Just sayin'


----------



## Norton (Apr 20, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Just sayin'



 you're 100% right- apologies everyone, seems that I'm having more and more difficulty finding enough energy to get things done after I get home from work 

Last week I started taking off a couple of half days per week and have to keep doing it until I burn off some excess vacation time/won't lose the time. Hoping the time off gives me a little more energy.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 20, 2016)

Norton said:


> you're 100% right- apologies everyone, seems that I'm having more and more difficulty finding enough energy to get things done after I get home from work
> 
> Last week I started taking off a couple of half days per week and have to keep doing it until I burn off some excess vacation time/won't lose the time. Hoping the time off gives me a little more energy.



Oh I was just being silly, just messing with you.  

Those half days sound really good, keep them up!


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 20, 2016)

Norton said:


> I'm having more and more difficulty finding enough energy to get things done after I get home from work




Oh man, I can understand that one Bill!!!! 

I need to install two frigging oil lines in my trike and I don't seem to have the energy after work. 
Probably only take an hour or so.


----------



## Norton (Apr 21, 2016)

*Disclaimer- apologies for not keeping this thread caught up- will post when I can but anyone on the Team is welcome to jump in and lend a hand 
Time for yesterday's Pie.....!* 
*April 20th, 2016*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Can't have a 4/20 w/o these guys!.... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## xvi (Apr 22, 2016)

I think I'm hungry because I'm pretty interested in that sandwich and shake-shake for $1.50.


----------



## Norton (Apr 23, 2016)

*Disclaimer- apologies for not keeping this thread caught up- will post when I can but anyone on the Team is welcome to jump in and lend a hand 
Time for yesterday's Pie.....!* 
*April 21st, 2016*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Some weeks you just gotta go THBBFT!!!.... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## agent00skid (Apr 23, 2016)

Yay! Top 20.


----------



## Norton (Apr 23, 2016)

*Disclaimer- apologies for not keeping this thread caught up- will post when I can but anyone on the Team is welcome to jump in and lend a hand 
Time for yesterday's Pie.....!* 
*April 22nd, 2016*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










It's the Weekend!!!.... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Apr 25, 2016)

*Disclaimer- apologies for not keeping this thread caught up- will post when I can but anyone on the Team is welcome to jump in and lend a hand 
Time for yesterday's Pie.....!* 
*April 23rd, 2016*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Almost Monday.... 
and already tired 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *[/QUOTE]


----------



## Norton (Apr 26, 2016)

*Disclaimer- apologies for not keeping this thread caught up- will post when I can but anyone on the Team is welcome to jump in and lend a hand 
Time for yesterday's Pie.....!* 
*April 24th, 2016*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Prince album cover.... 
Check out the bit from Chappelle's Show- pretty funny 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## Norton (Apr 27, 2016)

*Disclaimer- apologies for not keeping this thread caught up- will post when I can but anyone on the Team is welcome to jump in and lend a hand 
Time for yesterday's Pie.....!* 
*April 25th, 2016*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










How bad a day was it?.... 
Any more and I was prepared to go full Carlton 








Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## Norton (Apr 28, 2016)

*Been a crazy week at work... spent 6 hrs last night after I got home catching up on paperwork!!! 
Have Somes Pie(s).....! 
April 26th & 27th, 2016

April 27th:*




*April 26th:*





*Are you in our Top 20?
April 27th:*




*April 26th:*


Spoiler










*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40



April 27th:




April 26th:






CATS IN SPACE!!!  








Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## xvi (Apr 29, 2016)

Norton said:


> *CATS IN SPACE!!!*


Interesting to see that in low gravity, they whip around quickly, but in near-zero gravity, they just kind of do some ab crunches. Guessing they're just not sure which way is up.


----------



## Norton (Apr 29, 2016)

xvi said:


> Interesting to see that in low gravity, they whip around quickly, but in near-zero gravity, they just kind of do some ab crunches. Guessing they're just not sure which way is up.



I thought of this clip when I saw that video









I wonder if the cats have PTSD now?


----------



## Norton (Apr 30, 2016)

*Disclaimer- apologies for not keeping this thread caught up- will post when I can but anyone on the Team is welcome to jump in and lend a hand 
Time for yesterday's Pie.....!* 
*April 28th, 2016*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










F-22 Pron!.... 








Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (May 1, 2016)

*Disclaimer- apologies for not keeping this thread caught up- will post when I can but anyone on the Team is welcome to jump in and lend a hand 
Time for yesterday's Pie.....!* 
*April 29th, 2016*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Keanu.. In theaters now! 
Saw it today- Very good movie! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (May 1, 2016)

Great work pie eaters! 

But agh, my numbers have been a little low, not even in top 20   Gotta figure out what's going on. I did recently switch away from OET so that may have something to do with it...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 1, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Great work pie eaters!
> 
> But agh, my numbers have been a little low, not even in top 20   Gotta figure out what's going on. I did recently switch away from OET so that may have something to do with it...


Your new F@H toy?


----------



## Mindweaver (May 1, 2016)

I have to say I'm really impressed with my 5820k's numbers @4.0ghz.


----------



## manofthem (May 1, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Your new F@H toy?



Perhaps. It's on the 2600k and it's been running only 7 threads since the 7770 was folding. Maybe the new card takes up more cpu usage and I need to allocate 2 threads? Perhaps. 



Mindweaver said:


> I have to say I'm really impressed with my 5820k's numbers @4.0ghz.



Right on!  I'm going to check out your numbers because that cpu is what I've been wanting to get. It'll give me a good idea


----------



## Mindweaver (May 1, 2016)

manofthem said:


> PRight on!  I'm going to check out your numbers because that cpu is what I've been wanting to get. It'll give me a good idea



I've been really impressed with this cpu. It was a no brainer when the 6700k were $400+. I believe it's still a better choose over the 6700k even with the 6700k being $349.


----------



## mstenholm (May 1, 2016)

Mindweaver said:


> I have to say I'm really impressed with my 5820k's numbers @4.0ghz.


A new CPU always get odd numbers in the beginning. I noticed that WCG report some strange numbers for your compute capabilities - http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=host&proj=bwcg&hostid=3533126
That said I'm sure it's a beast. You have a i7 970. It would be interesting to see how they compare in the long run.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 2, 2016)

mstenholm said:


> A new CPU always get odd numbers in the beginning. I noticed that WCG report some strange numbers for your compute capabilities - http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=host&proj=bwcg&hostid=3533126
> That said I'm sure it's a beast. You have a i7 970. It would be interesting to see how they compare in the long run.


True, I am curious about that comparison as well.


----------



## Norton (May 2, 2016)

*Disclaimer- apologies for not keeping this thread caught up- will post when I can but anyone on the Team is welcome to jump in and lend a hand 
Time for yesterday's Pie.....!* 
*April 30th, 2016*





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Civil War starts Friday! 
Original Team Cap lineup!  




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Mindweaver (May 2, 2016)

13th not bad but I'm hungry for some top 10 pie... Maybe not Ion pie... lol


----------



## Norton (May 4, 2016)

*FreeDC updated at a more reasonable hour/I didn't pass out yet so time to catch up a bit....
Time for Pie(s).....! 
May 1st thru 3rd, 2016

May 3rd:*




*May 2nd:*




*May 1st:*





*Are you in our Top 20?
May 3rd:*




*May 1st & 2nd:*


Spoiler



*May 2nd:*




*May 1st:*






*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40



May 3rd:




May 2nd:




May 1st:






Some Hot Guitar work for your ears to enjoy! 








Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (May 7, 2016)

*Been another crazy week at work...
Have Somes Pie(s).....! 
May 4th & 5th, 2016

May 5th:*




*May 4th:*





*Are you in our Top 20?
May 5th:*




*May 4th:*


Spoiler










*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40



May 5th:




May 4th:






Civil War starts today!!! 
Have my tickets for the 1st show tomorrow morning! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (May 7, 2016)

Looks like I have some catching up to do with these Marvel Avenger movies.  I still need to see the rest of the first Avengers, the 2nd Avengers, all of the Captain Americas, the 2nd Thor, the 3rd Iron Man...  I did see Ant-man but that was because I was stuck at someone's house


----------



## 4x4n (May 8, 2016)

Might be getting me a small slice of that pie in the near future. Working on getting another X99 set-up. Would love to get one of the V4 Xeon's, but the V3 ones are much more affordable. All I need is the chip, hopefully I'll have the funds for it soon.


----------



## Norton (May 8, 2016)

*Been another crazy week at work..** Weekend ain't much better 
Have Somes Pie(s).....! 
May 6th & 7th, 2016

May 7th:*




*May 6th:*





*Are you in our Top 20?
May 7th:*




*May 6th:*


Spoiler










*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40



May 7th:




May 6th:






Civil War was AWESOME!!! 
A must see! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Nordic (May 9, 2016)

Appears I still end up in the top 40 when I have my 4790k crunching.


----------



## Norton (May 11, 2016)

*Have Somes Pie(s).....! 
May 8th & 9th, 2016

May 9th:*




*May 8th:*





*Are you in our Top 20?
May 9th:*




*May 8th:*


Spoiler










*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40



May 9th:




May 8th:






Something Hot for the Summer!!! 


Spoiler:  Open Carefully!










Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (May 12, 2016)

*Disclaimer- apologies for not keeping this thread caught up- will post when I can but anyone on the Team is welcome to jump in and lend a hand 
Time for yesterday's Pie.....!* 
*May 10th, 2016*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Civil War trailer in 8-Bit just for fun! *








*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *[/QUOTE]


----------



## Norton (May 13, 2016)

*Have Somes Pie(s).....! 
May 11th & 12th, 2016

Today!.... May 12th:*




*Yesterday.... May 11th:*





*Are you in our Top 20?
May 12th:*




*May 11th:*


Spoiler










*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40



May 12th:




May 11th:






Some interesting numbers over the past two days.....




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## xvi (May 13, 2016)

Ion ramping down to a level where us mere mortals could overtake 'em?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 13, 2016)

xvi said:


> Ion ramping down to a level where us mere mortals could overtake 'em?


Nah, tripped over the Internet cable.... getting "prepared" for the up coming Challenge.


----------



## Norton (May 16, 2016)

*Have Somes Pie(s).....! 
May 13th & 14th, 2016

May 14th:*




*May 13th:*





*Are you in our Top 20?
May 14th:*




*May 13th:*


Spoiler










*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40



May 14th:




May 13th:






Crunchr pron!!!..... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (May 17, 2016)

*Have Somes Pie(s).....! 
May 15th & 16th, 2016

Today!.... May 16th:*




*Yesterday.... May 15th:*





*Are you in our Top 20?
May 16th:*




*May 15th:*


Spoiler










*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40



May 16th:




May 15th:






Monday's really suck..... 
This guy had a slightly worse day than I had 





Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (May 19, 2016)

*Disclaimer- apologies for not keeping this thread caught up- will post when I can but anyone on the Team is welcome to jump in and lend a hand 
Time for yesterday's Pie.....!* 
*May 17th, 2016*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










These guys are in town today! 
Watched them land at our local airport from my front porch *








*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (May 20, 2016)

*Disclaimer- apologies for not keeping this thread caught up- will post when I can but anyone on the Team is welcome to jump in and lend a hand 
Time for yesterday's Pie.....!* 
*May 18th, 2016*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Get Ready! 
[
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (May 21, 2016)

*Disclaimer- apologies for not keeping this thread caught up- will post when I can but anyone on the Team is welcome to jump in and lend a hand 
Time for yesterday's Pie.....!* 
*May 19th, 2016*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Challenge is ON! 
[
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Caring1 (May 22, 2016)

Need more pie, or in my case, some pie.


----------



## Norton (May 24, 2016)

*Weekend Pie(s).....! 
May 21st & 22nd, 2016

May 22nd:*




*May 21st:*





*Are you in our Top 20?
May 22nd:*




*May 21st:*


Spoiler










*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40



May 22nd:




May 21st:






Monday!!!..... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Caring1 (May 24, 2016)

Norton said:


> *Weekend Pie(s).....!
> May 21st:
> *
> 
> ...


Highest I've ever been


----------



## Norton (May 26, 2016)

*Time for Pie(s).....! 
May 23rd & 24th, 2016

May 24th:*





*May 23rd:*





*Are you in our Top 20?
May 24th:*




*May 23rd:*


Spoiler










*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40



May 24th:




May 23rd:






Would Rather Drive This to Work!!!..... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (May 27, 2016)

*Time for yesterday's Pie.....!* 
*May 25th, 2016*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Weekend's Coming Soon! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## T-Bob (May 27, 2016)

WOW! can't believe that I made it to the #3 spot  That's a record piece of pie for me.


----------



## stinger608 (May 27, 2016)

Well your just that good @T-Bob


----------



## Norton (May 28, 2016)

*Time for yesterday's Pie.....!* 
*May 26th, 2016*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Weekend's Here! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## t_ski (May 31, 2016)

Three days and no pie?  Bill must be...


----------



## craigo (May 31, 2016)

come back Norton.


----------



## Norton (May 31, 2016)

*Time for Pie(s).....! 
May 29th & 30th, 2016

May 30th:*




*May 29th:*





*Are you in our Top 20?
May 30th:*




*May 29th:*


Spoiler










*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40



May 30th:




May 29th:






Cute vid clip!!!..... 








Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *[/QUOTE]


----------



## Norton (Jun 1, 2016)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*May 31st, 2016*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Summer's Coming! 
Take Your Top Off! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 1, 2016)

Oh hey, lookie there. I actually made a little sliver of pie...........Been a long time!!!


----------



## Norton (Jun 2, 2016)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*June 1st, 2016*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Coming Soon- More Sharknado! 








Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Jun 3, 2016)

Sweet, another Sharknado movie! Can't wait, going to be just as epic ridiculous as the previous...and then a little more 



stinger608 said:


> Oh hey, lookie there. I actually made a little sliver of pie...........Been a long time!!!



Great work bud, tastes good, eh


----------



## xvi (Jun 3, 2016)

Edit: How did I get this in the completely wrong thread? Moving it now. 

Edit 2: All my attachments are here, so I'm afraid to delete it. So, um. Hi. Have a nice day. Um.. If you want.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 3, 2016)

xvi said:


> Edit: How did I get this in the completely wrong thread? Moving it now.
> 
> Edit 2: All my attachments are here, so I'm afraid to delete it. So, um. Hi. Have a nice day. Um.. If you want.



No worries, still good info here since several of us use it. Thanks for posting too, I'll be doing it soon. Today after work I just ended up closing TeamViewer on all my machines since I was out of time, but I'll be doing this soon enough.

Edit: now I see in the other thread, it's all good


----------



## Norton (Jun 3, 2016)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*June 2nd, 2016*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










T.N.I.T..... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## t_ski (Jun 3, 2016)

Norton said:


> *T.N.I.T.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought it was supposed to be *S*ure *H*appy *I*t's *T*hursday?


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 3, 2016)

t_ski said:


> I thought it was supposed to be *S*ure *H*appy *I*t's *T*hursday?




Yep, that is correct.


----------



## Norton (Jun 4, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> Yep, that is correct.



Nope!

Now it's Friday


----------



## craigo (Jun 5, 2016)

Very happy to receive notification for this today.


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 5, 2016)

Coal?


----------



## t_ski (Jun 5, 2016)

Norton said:


> Nope!
> 
> Now it's Friday


Jeez, my Friday was more like a Monday.  Went in at 8am, left at 7:30pm without much of a lunch, didn't get a damn thing done and had to come back in to work on a Saturday for 3.5 hours just to find out it was a browser incompatibility all along...  Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu..............................


----------



## Norton (Jun 5, 2016)

*Time for Pie(s).....! 
June 3rd & 4th, 2016

June 4th:*




*June 3rd:*





*Are you in our Top 20?
June 4th:*




*June 3rd:*


Spoiler










*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40



June 4th:




June 3rd:






RIP Champ..... 
Gotta love some of his classic quotes! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jun 7, 2016)

*Time for Pie(s).....! 
June 5th & 6th, 2016

June 6th:*




*June 5th:*





*Are you in our Top 20?
June 6th:*




*June 5th:*


Spoiler










*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40



June 6th:




June 5th:






Monday..... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jun 8, 2016)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*June 7th, 2016*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Something HOT for the beach!!! 


Spoiler:  Open Carefully!










Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Nordic (Jun 9, 2016)

Climbing my way up the pie ladder once again.


----------



## Norton (Jun 11, 2016)

*Time for Pie(s).....! 
June 8th thru 10th, 2016

June 10th:*





*June 9th:*




*June 8th:*





*Are you in our Top 20?
June 10th:*




*June 8th & 9th:*


Spoiler



*June 9th:*




*June 8th:*






*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40



June 10th:




June 9th:




June 8th:






Blast from the Past Day! 
Our Top 20 from 2012 thru 2015....




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Jun 11, 2016)

I love the Blast from Pasts!

I wasn't around in 2012 but I see me popping up after that.  Very awesome to see some of the same names up there from over 4 years back!


----------



## xvi (Jun 11, 2016)

Blast from the Pasts are great indeed. Speaking of, have we heard from @librin.so.1 recently?


----------



## manofthem (Jun 11, 2016)

xvi said:


> Blast from the Pasts are great indeed. Speaking of, have we heard from @librin.so.1 recently?



i saw him posting in a thread the other day, but nothing to do with the team.  hope he's good 



Also, props to @Norton for the impeccable record keeping!


----------



## Norton (Jun 12, 2016)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*June 11th, 2016*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Weekend!!!!




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Jun 12, 2016)

Norton said:


> Weekend!!!!



Weekends are never long enough! I can already smell Monday around the corner and it's foul


----------



## xvi (Jun 14, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Weekends are never long enough! I can already smell Monday around the corner and it's foul


I slept most of Saturday and didn't have any energy at all to do much work on Sunday. Definitely not long enough.


----------



## Norton (Jun 15, 2016)

*Time for Pie(s).....! 
June 12th thru 14th, 2016

June 14th:*




*June 13th:*




*June 12th:*





*Are you in our Top 20?
June 14th:*




*June 12th & 13th:*


Spoiler



*June 13th:*




*June 12th:*






*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40



June 14th:




June 13th:




June 12th:






Ride Along with a Superbird! 
Jump to 6:50 for the startup 








Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jun 17, 2016)

*Time for Pie(s).....! 
June 15th & 16th, 2016

June 16th:*




*June 15th:*





*Are you in our Top 20?
June 16th:*




*June 15th:*


Spoiler










*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40



June 16th:




June 15th:






Cruncher Pron!!!..... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## xvi (Jun 17, 2016)

Mmm. Sun Microsystems?


----------



## Norton (Jun 18, 2016)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*June 17th, 2016*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Weekend!!!!




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *[/QUOTE]


----------



## VulkanBros (Jun 18, 2016)

xvi said:


> Mmm. Sun Microsystems?



Does Sun run with Intel? Looks like a TYAN mobo....


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 18, 2016)

VulkanBros said:


> Does Sun run with Intel? Looks like a TYAN mobo....


SuperMicro.


----------



## Norton (Jun 18, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> SuperMicro.


This! .... maybe? 

Will update with model # if I can locate it again...

EDIT- now I can't find it?


----------



## xvi (Jun 18, 2016)

Wait, really? Looked like a funny socket to me.


----------



## Norton (Jun 18, 2016)

xvi said:


> Wait, really? Looked like a funny socket to me.


Kinda looks like an AMD socket F .... not sure though?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 18, 2016)

http://72.41.47.217/blademodule_amd.htm

SBA-7141M-T


----------



## Nordic (Jun 20, 2016)

No June 18th or June 19th pie? Is @Norton ok? Or is pie being done differently now.


----------



## Norton (Jun 20, 2016)

james888 said:


> No June 18th or June 19th pie? Is @Norton ok? Or is pie being done differently now.



Just me dragging ass since I've been working 7 days/week for awhile. 

I try to get the Pie done daily or catch it up every other day... FreeDC was way too late with the final update last night so we'll get caught up today.


----------



## Norton (Jun 21, 2016)

*Time for Pie(s).....! 
June 18th thru 20th, 2016

June 20th:*




*June 19th:*




*June 18th:*





*Are you in our Top 20?
June 20th:*




*June 18th & 19th:*


Spoiler



*June 19th:*




*June 18th:*






*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40



June 20th:




June 19th:




June 18th:






Mondays....... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Jun 21, 2016)

Norton said:


> Just me dragging ass since I've been working 7 days/week for awhile.
> 
> I try to get the Pie done daily or catch it up every other day... FreeDC was way too late with the final update last night so we'll get caught up today.



I'm sorry to hear that it's been so crazy up in your corner! But hey, I can feel your pain for sure. I've been dragging lately with so little time for everything. When I get a few free minutes, I just want to relax in bed lol.

Like later last night... Usually at the time is when I'd sit on my PC, play a game, mess around on TPU, etc but I was just so wiped that I sat in bed with the wife and kids, and we just chatted and told stories and had a relaxing time.  

Anyway, busy summer for most of us I'd say


----------



## Norton (Jun 22, 2016)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*June 21st, 2016*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Hang with the Big Guy!




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *[/QUOTE]


----------



## Norton (Jun 23, 2016)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*June 22nd, 2016*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










The AC is broken at home!
May need to join this guy if it's not fixed by tomorrow 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jun 25, 2016)

*FreeDC is back- numbers are combined from the last few days to catch up....

Time for Pie.....!* 
*Thru June 24th, 2016*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










The AC is fixed!
Feels like this now! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *[/QUOTE]


----------



## Norton (Jun 30, 2016)

*Time to catch up a bit. Sorry for the delay Team... been sooo crazy lately!* 
*Time for Pie(s).....! 
June 26th thru 28th, 2016

June 28th:*




*June 27th:*




*June 26th:*





*Are you in our Top 20?
June 28th:*




*June 26th & 27th:*


Spoiler



*June 27th:*




*June 26th:*






*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40



June 28th:




June 27th:




June 26th:






Guess what day it is? 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jun 30, 2016)

Are you guys seeing the pics in the post above?

I can't see any of them in this post and some previous ones but when I hit the edit button they all show up??? 

*EDIT- they seem to be working now*


----------



## Norton (Jul 1, 2016)

*Time for Pie(s).....! 
June 29th & 30th, 2016

June 30th:*





*June 29th:*





*Are you in our Top 20?
June 30th:*




*June 29th:*


Spoiler










*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40



June 30th:




June 29th:






Can You Feel It?..... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jul 5, 2016)

*Time for Pie(s).....! 
July 3rd & 4th, 2016

July 4th:*




*July 3rd:*





*Are you in our Top 20?
July 4th:*




*July 3rd:*


Spoiler










*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40



July 4th:




July 3rd:






Happy Holidays! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jul 6, 2016)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*July 5th, 2016*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Do Want!!




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jul 8, 2016)

*Time for Pie(s).....! 
July 6th & 7th, 2016

July 7th:*




*July 6th:*





*Are you in our Top 20?
July 7th:*




*July 6th:*


Spoiler










*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40



July 7th:




July 6th:






Hot Stuff for the Beach!!!..... 


Spoiler:  Open Carefully!










Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jul 9, 2016)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*July 8th, 2016*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Yay Weekend!!




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *[/QUOTE]


----------



## FireFox (Jul 9, 2016)

25K+ @peche   WOW congratulations.


----------



## peche (Jul 9, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> 25K+ @peche   WOW congratulations.
> View attachment 76719



nice contribution dude! thanks rocking the stones, next goal: be Costa Rica's #1 

Regards,


----------



## Norton (Jul 11, 2016)

*Time for Pie(s).....! 
July 9th & 10th, 2016

July 10th:*




*July 9th:*





*Are you in our Top 20?
July 10th:*




*July 9th:*


Spoiler










*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40



July 10th:




July 9th:






Welcome to the Pie @peche !!!..... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Jul 11, 2016)

Way to go @peche!


----------



## peche (Jul 11, 2016)

Norton said:


> *Welcome to the Pie @peche !!!.....*







Cant believe it!!



manofthem said:


> Way to go @peche!


thanks, this couldn't be possible with out the special help by my Dear friend @Knoxx29  !!


Thanks!!


----------



## FireFox (Jul 11, 2016)

peche said:


> Cant believe it!!
> 
> 
> thanks, this couldn't be possible with out the special help by my Dear friend @Knoxx29  !!
> ...


----------



## Norton (Jul 13, 2016)

*Time for Pie(s).....! 
July 11th & 12th, 2016

July 12th:*




*July 11th:*





*Are you in our Top 20?
July 12th:*




*July 11th:*


Spoiler










*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40



July 12th:




July 11th:






Have some Hot Coffey!!!..... 


Spoiler:  Open Carefully!










Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## peche (Jul 13, 2016)

having my breakfast 2.0 @ office!
whatching some stones, also enjoining a little piece of stone pie! 
thanks all stoners, special thanks to @Knoxx29 again and also for all people here crunching! great job!


Spoiler: choooose your coffeel!


----------



## FireFox (Jul 13, 2016)

peche said:


> having my breakfast 2.0 @ office!
> whatching some stones, also enjoining a little piece of stone pie!
> thanks all stoners, special thanks to @Knoxx29 again and also for all people here crunching! great job!
> 
> ...


When i send you the Electricity bill you won't thanks me anymore 
(Joke )
Nice to see that you're in the top 10.
I remember those time when I was there too

Today FREE-DC first update and you're once again there


----------



## peche (Jul 13, 2016)

Cant believe, 1st update 18K 

but, im guessing that today's is the famous, pretty stones day, @manofthem  do you remember last time i told you about pretty huge stones?

Regards,


----------



## manofthem (Jul 14, 2016)

peche said:


> Cant believe, 1st update 18K
> 
> but, im guessing that today's is the famous, pretty stones day, @manofthem  do you remember last time i told you about pretty huge stones?
> 
> Regards,



I don't think so... Then again I've been scatter-brained lately and can't seem to remember anything 

But awesome work for sure, keep it up!


----------



## peche (Jul 14, 2016)

manofthem said:


> I don't think so... Then again I've been scatter-brained lately and can't seem to remember anything
> 
> But awesome work for sure, keep it up!


i hope getting some pie today


Regards.


----------



## Norton (Jul 16, 2016)

*FreeDC results have been a little strange lately but I think I have it sorted so it's time to ketchup... catsup....  CATCH UP! 

Time for Pie(s).....! 
July 13th thru 15th, 2016

July 15th:*




*July 13th & 14th:*





*Are you in our Top 20?
July 15th:*




*July 13th & 14th:*


Spoiler










*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40



July 15th:




July 13th & 14th:






All Ketch'd Up !!!..... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## peche (Jul 18, 2016)

great great great numbers and of course wonderfull pie, !!!



Special thanks  @Knoxx29 for helping my numbers to grow

Regards


----------



## Norton (Jul 19, 2016)

*FreeDC looks to have fixed their stats so let's get these in before it changes again 
Time for Pie(s).....! 
July 16th thru 18th, 2016

July 18th:*




*July 17th:*




*July 16th:*





*Are you in our Top 20?
July 18th:*




*July 16th & 17th:*


Spoiler



*July 17th:*




*July 16th:*






*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40



July 18th:




July 17th:




July 16th:






Another Monday! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## peche (Jul 19, 2016)

Norton said:


> *Another Monday!*







There you have


----------



## agent00skid (Jul 19, 2016)

20, 20, 20. Lots of 20'ies.


----------



## xvi (Jul 22, 2016)

Norton said:


> *July 17th:*


Woah! Didn't realize I got a slice of Ice pie! I'll have to go see what that's from. I think I accidentally sandbagged something. Been having issues with my DSL line.

Edit: I'm hoping that a little surprise I have will kick in soon too.


----------



## Norton (Jul 22, 2016)

xvi said:


> Edit: I'm hoping that *a little surprise* I have will kick in soon too.



http://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/host/detail/3599853


Will take about 3-5 days to spool up and a couple of weeks to consistent results


----------



## Norton (Jul 23, 2016)

*Busy week and a weird FreeDC makes for a long post (results should be accurate)  *
*Time for Pie(s).....! 
July 19th thru 22nd, 2016


Today:*





*July 19th thru 21st:*


Spoiler



July 21st




July 20th




July 19th







*Are you in our Top 20?
Today:*




*July 19th thru 21st:*


Spoiler



July 21st




July 20th




July 19th






*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40



Today:




July 21st




July 20th




July 19th






Yay Weekend! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## peche (Jul 23, 2016)

dammit no pie for me.

Regards,


----------



## Norton (Jul 23, 2016)

peche said:


> dammit *no pie for me*.,


 You got a slice on *7/19* and* 7/21*

Click the spoiler(s) for the older ones


----------



## peche (Jul 23, 2016)

Norton said:


> You got a slice on *7/19* and* 7/21*
> 
> Click the spoiler(s) for the older ones


great news! i just checked the graph ... i may put another temporal i7 to crunch form me!!

Regards,


----------



## FireFox (Jul 26, 2016)

@peche you wanted to be #1 of your country, now you're


----------



## peche (Jul 26, 2016)

Finally!!! the battle still goes on! gotta keep the place! this cant be happening without your help!!
thanks my friend! 


Regards,


----------



## FireFox (Jul 26, 2016)

peche said:


> this cant be happening without your help!!


----------



## Norton (Jul 27, 2016)

*What the heck is @Norton's problem?* 

So what if he's working 12+ hour days... that's a lousy excuse for not keeping up with this thread 

I know the guy irl so I'm going to stop by and talk to him about this 

*Update- I can't seem to catch him at home 



Spoiler


----------



## manofthem (Jul 28, 2016)

Norton said:


> So what if he's working 12+ hour days... that's a lousy excuse for not keeping up with this thread



I hear he's working like crazy, but I wonder if he's just sitting on the crapper all day  



Spoiler


----------



## xvi (Jul 28, 2016)

Norton said:


> *What the heck is @Norton's problem?*
> 
> So what if he's working 12+ hour days... that's a lousy excuse for not keeping up with this thread
> 
> ...


I feel you. Tell him to take it easy.


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 28, 2016)

manofthem said:


> I hear he's working like crazy, but I wonder if he's just sitting on the crapper all day
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler




Oh my god bro!!!!!! I just spit soda all over my desk on that one man!!!!!!!


----------



## Norton (Jul 28, 2016)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*July 27, 2016*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Dog Days!!!
Time to Cool Off! 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## xvi (Jul 29, 2016)

Good chance I'll be ramping down a bit here and there. It's been fun!


----------



## Norton (Jul 29, 2016)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*July 28, 2016*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Shark Happens!!!
Starts Sunday!




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jul 30, 2016)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*July 29th, 2016*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










TGIF!!!




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## t_ski (Jul 30, 2016)

Hey Bill!  Congrats on making three days in a row!


----------



## Norton (Jul 31, 2016)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*July 30th, 2016*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Time to Relax!!




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Aug 1, 2016)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*July 31st, 2016*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Wake up to Monday with some Hot Coffey!!


Spoiler:  Open Carefully!










Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Aug 4, 2016)

*FreeDC has been running a little late this week so here are Monday and Tuesday 
Time for Pie(s).....! 
August 1st & 2nd, 2016

August 2nd:*




*August 1st:*





*Are you in our Top 20?
August 2nd:*




*August 1st:*


Spoiler










*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40



August 2nd:




August 1st:






Polar Bears and Dogs hanging out!!!..... 








Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *[/QUOTE]


----------



## Norton (Aug 6, 2016)

*FreeDC hasn't been doing well so I pulled our numbers from BOINCStats for the last couple of days 
Time for Pie(s).....! 
August 4th & 5th, 2016

August 5th:*




*August 4th:*





*Are you in our Top 20?
August 5th:*




*August 4th:*


Spoiler










*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40



August 5th:




August 4th:






HAPPY Weekend!!!..... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Aug 7, 2016)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*August 6th, 2016*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Just for fun...








Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *[/QUOTE]


----------



## Norton (Aug 8, 2016)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*August 7th, 2016*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Sunday night already!?!




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *[/QUOTE]


----------



## Norton (Aug 9, 2016)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*August 8th, 2016*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Hot on the Beach!!


Spoiler:  Open Carefully!










Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## peche (Aug 9, 2016)

Norton said:


> Hot on the Beach!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Open Carefully!
> ...


nice! this weekend the surffing world championships are going to be here! in Jaco beach!!

Regards,


----------



## Norton (Aug 10, 2016)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*August 9th, 2016*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










This kid will hurt himself eventually...








Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Aug 11, 2016)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*August 10th, 2016*





*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Two more days until the weekend!!




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Aug 15, 2016)

Sorry Team its been a long week at work- time to catch up some 
*Time for Pie(s).....! 
August 11th thru 13th, 2016

August 13th:*




*August 12th*:[/B]




*August 11th:*





*Are you in our Top 20?
August 13th:*




*August 12th:*


Spoiler










*August 11th:*


Spoiler











*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40



August 13th:




August 12th:




August 11th:






It's Been Way Too Hot Lately!!!..... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Aug 16, 2016)

*Time for Pie(s).....! 
August 14th & 15th, 2016

August 15th:*




*August 14th:*





*Are you in our Top 20?
August 15th:*




*August 14th:*


Spoiler










*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40



August 15th:




August 14th:






Looking at some fresh faces on the Pie!!!..... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Aug 20, 2016)

*Time for Pie(s).....! 
August 18th & 19th, 2016

August 19th:*




*August 18th:*





*Are you in our Top 20?
August 19th:*




*August 18th:*


Spoiler










*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40



August 19th:




August 18th:






Enjoy the Weekend!!!..... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Aug 20, 2016)

Congrats to the pie eaters, we'll done! Nice to see that top 10 going strong!  

And bah, numbers are slightly low... 3rd rig had a lovely restart due to Windows updates yesterday (only rig I forgot to disable updates on), and never resumed crunching. I just noticed about an hour or 2 ago


----------



## peche (Aug 20, 2016)

CongrAts all stoners! 





Regards,


----------



## Norton (Aug 23, 2016)

Catch Up Time...
*Time for Pie(s).....! 
August 20th thru 22nd, 2016

August 22nd:*




*August 21st*:




*August 20th:*





*Are you in our Top 20?
August 22nd:*




*August 21st:*


Spoiler










*August 20th:*


Spoiler











*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40



August 22nd:




August 21st:




August 20th:






Let Off Some Steam!!..... 
Warning- Lyrics NSFW!








Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## xvi (Aug 24, 2016)

Norton said:


> *Let Off Some Steam!!.....*


"PC Load Letter"? WTF does that mean?


----------



## Norton (Aug 25, 2016)

*Time for Pie(s).....! 
August 23rd & 24th, 2016

August 24th:*




*August 23rd:*





*Are you in our Top 20?
August 24th:*




*August 23rd:*


Spoiler










*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40



August 24th:




August 23rd:






Milton never gets any cake..... 








Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Aug 30, 2016)

No energy lately but am going to start backfilling in some older posts this evening 

Thanks a ton to* @manofthem* and *@xvi* for keeping the other daily posts going


----------



## Nordic (Aug 30, 2016)

Nice. I didn't even know I was getting pie.


----------



## xvi (Aug 30, 2016)

Norton said:


> Thanks a ton to* @manofthem* and *@xvi* for keeping the other daily posts going


----------



## twilyth (Aug 30, 2016)

Not as tasty as Norton's pie, but it's sompin


----------



## manofthem (Aug 30, 2016)

Norton said:


> No energy lately but am going to start backfilling in some older posts this evening
> 
> Thanks a ton to* @manofthem* and *@xvi* for keeping the other daily posts going



I feel you there. Many of my own posts have been pretty late 



twilyth said:


> Not as tasty as Norton's pie, but it's sompin



Nice work


----------



## Norton (Sep 1, 2016)

*Time yesterday's for Pie.....!* 
*August 30th, 2016*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Get Kleenex!!

Why I posted this...


Spoiler



14 or so years ago my son (my stepson) asked for my last name as a birthday present. I felt just like the dad in this clip. 










Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 1, 2016)

Norton said:


> asked for my last name as a birthday present.



That is frigging awesome Bill!!!!!!


Also looks like the Kreijtech system is getting spooled up as I managed to get a tiny sliver of pie!!!


----------



## manofthem (Sep 4, 2016)

Starting to get worried about @Norton. He hasn't logged in since Thursday, and that's not like him. Anyone talk to him lately?

I can live a few days without Pie but a few days without our Capitan? No, no, no...


----------



## Norton (Sep 4, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Starting to get worried about @Norton. He hasn't logged in since Thursday, and that's not like him. Anyone talk to him lately?
> 
> I can live a few days without Pie but a few days without our Capitan? No, no, no...



Sorry folks- been a bit under the weather over the past few days.  Lots of sleeping and dragging ass... no energy at all 

Feeling better now... got a few things to do today but expect to be back online in a few hours when I get back


----------



## Norton (Sep 4, 2016)

*Time yesterday's for Pie.....!* 
*September 3rd, 2016*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Sick time sucks when you're actually sick... 
Feeling better now 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Sep 4, 2016)

Norton said:


> Sorry folks- been a bit under the weather over the past few days.  Lots of sleeping and dragging ass... no energy at all
> 
> Feeling better now... got a few things to do today but expect to be back online in a few hours when I get back



There he is! 

Welcome back, glad to see you alive and "well" just gotta focus on getting better. Rest up!


----------



## Norton (Sep 5, 2016)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*September 4th, 2016*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today










Great Weekend for Grilling!!!... 




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## peche (Sep 5, 2016)

Norton said:


> *Great Weekend for Grilling!!!...*


this weekend, ill grill some fishes at home, thanks for the inspiration !

Regards,


----------



## Norton (Sep 7, 2016)

*Time for Pie(s).....! 
September 5th & 6th, 2016

September 6th:*




*September 5th:*





*Are you in our Top 20?
September 6th:*




*September 5th:*


Spoiler










*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40



September 6th:




September 5th:






CPU Trivia Week!!!. 
Guess the CPU and get a Cookie!




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 7, 2016)

With the pins on all 4 sides like that...............Hmm, I would have to say a 80486 of some sort. DX2 or a DX4? 

Or am I waaaaaaaaaay off?


----------



## Norton (Sep 7, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> With the pins on all 4 sides like that...............Hmm, I would have to say a 80486 of some sort. DX2 or a DX4?
> 
> Or am I waaaaaaaaaay off?



You're _really_ close but not quite 

@TRWOV and @james888 usually get these quick iirc


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 7, 2016)

Is there a picture missing?
I don't see any CPU.


----------



## Norton (Sep 7, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> Is there a picture missing?
> I don't see any CPU.


Should be visible?

Here's the direct link to the image:
http://img.techpowerup.org/160907/090616guess.jpg


----------



## manofthem (Sep 7, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> Is there a picture missing?
> I don't see any CPU.





Norton said:


> Should be visible?
> 
> Here's the direct link to the image:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/160907/090616guess.jpg



I see it in the pie post, but to be fair, at first I didn't even realize it was a CPU


----------



## Nordic (Sep 7, 2016)

I wish I could take credit but I am not good at the CPU trivia. Wasn't it Tski and Trwov? I don't even see the picture.


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 7, 2016)

Designed for Windows 95, that's one interesting CPU.


----------



## Norton (Sep 8, 2016)

*Time for Pie.....! 
September 7th, 2016





Are you in our Top 20?




Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40










CPU Trivia Week!!!. 
Guess the CPU and get a Cookie!




*Hint- It's NOT a socket 2011 Xeon 
Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 8, 2016)

Now the Pie AND CPU aren't showing 
(the spoiler is)


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 8, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> Now the Pie AND CPU aren't showing
> (the spoiler is)



Try and refresh. Had that issue a couple of weeks ago and that seemed to help.


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 8, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> Try and refresh. Had that issue a couple of weeks ago and that seemed to help.


Tried that, and clearing cache etc, then refreshing. Still no good. I can see Pie on the other pages.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 9, 2016)

First one definitely looks 486 era. AMD Am486 DX4?

Second one is much older, possibly 8086 or 286 era?


----------



## Norton (Sep 9, 2016)

t_ski said:


> First one definitely looks 486 era. AMD Am486 DX4?


 very close but a little newer



t_ski said:


> Second one is much older, possibly 8086 or 286 era?


Older than a 286


----------



## Norton (Sep 9, 2016)

*Time for Pie.....! 
September 8th, 2016





Are you in our Top 20?




Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40










CPU Trivia Week!!!. 
Guess the CPU and get a Cookie!




 
Extra Credit (see below)


Spoiler:  click me











Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## t_ski (Sep 9, 2016)

Norton said:


> *CPU Trivia Week!!!.
> Guess the CPU and get a Cookie!
> 
> 
> ...


I think I had me one of them back in the day


----------



## TRWOV (Sep 9, 2016)

If the first one is not a 486 then an AMD 586.

The other is a Zilog Z80, the Master System's CPU


----------



## xvi (Sep 9, 2016)

Norton said:


> *CPU Trivia Week!!!.*
> *Guess the CPU and get a Cookie!*





t_ski said:


> I think I had me one of them back in the day


The first computer I had to myself had one of these, albeit a 300-something MHz version. We gave it to my grandmother and dad got me a 450MHz one to replace it.


----------



## Norton (Sep 9, 2016)

TRWOV said:


> If the first one is not a 486 then an AMD 586.
> 
> The other is a Zilog Z80, the Master System's CPU





You get the cookie!


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 10, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> Tried that, and clearing cache etc, then refreshing. Still no good. I can see Pie on the other pages.


Turns out Adblock Plus decided not to play nice again for the last few days and was blocking the pictures.
Updating the filters didn't work so a report has been sent to them.
Meanwhile I'll just disable it to see what I'm missing.


----------



## twilyth (Sep 10, 2016)

Had to turn off boinc screen saver on the win10 i7-2600k I upgraded to win10.  Upgrade went ok when I did it a couple of months ago but the machine has been a little flaky since.  OK, it was flaky before too and win10 was suppose to fix that but I guess it's genetic.  I can relate.

I had to cntl-alt-del to get out of the screen saver and finally even that didn't work so I had to do an upgrade re-install.  After that, I couldn't use my 3rd monitor any more.  It's a small Sony tv that I just use for extra desk space or to monitor things I don't want on my desktop. Le Sigh.  I can configure Catalyst to recognize it but that screws up the 2 Sammy monitors.

And I just read that all future AMD and Intel cpus will be win 10 compatible only so if you didn't upgrade, get ready to bite the bullet or learn linux.


----------



## xvi (Sep 10, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> Turns out Adblock Plus decided not to play nice again for the last few days and was blocking the pictures.
> Updating the filters didn't work so a report has been sent to them.
> Meanwhile I'll just disable it to see what I'm missing.


I gave up on Adblock a while ago and switched to Ghostery. Not quite the same, but it gives better control on what's being advertised. I usually block everything except for Google Ad Services.


----------



## Norton (Sep 10, 2016)

*Time for yesterday's Pie.....! 
September 9th, 2016





Are you in our Top 20?




Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40










CPU Trivia Week!!!. 
Guess the CPU and get a Cookie!




*Hint NOT an AMD chip...
Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## t_ski (Sep 11, 2016)

Six core Westmere?


----------



## twilyth (Sep 11, 2016)

Why is it that I can never see the top 20 but I can see the spoilers fine?  Yes, I know I can just go to free-dc, but I have similar problems on other sites with images.  I thought it was noscript but all scripts are unblocked.  And it can't be noflash.  I'm at a loss here.


----------



## Norton (Sep 11, 2016)

t_ski said:


> Six core Westmere?


Newer than Westmere 

This a Westmere:


Spoiler













twilyth said:


> Why is it that I can never see the top 20 but I can see the spoilers fine?  Yes, I know I can just go to free-dc, but I have similar problems on other sites with images.  I thought it was noscript but all scripts are unblocked.  And it can't be noflash.  I'm at a loss here.


Not sure what's going on there?

I use http://www.techpowerup.org/ almost exclusively to upload the pics- there was an issue with ad blockers preventing folks from seeing the pics so maybe something like that is messing with them?


----------



## twilyth (Sep 11, 2016)

Thanks dude.  I think I've run into this problem before.  But do I remember?  Can I plug the swiss cheese holes in my brain?  Ahahahaha!!!


----------



## TRWOV (Sep 11, 2016)

mmm, seems to have 6 native cores, that rules out Sandy Bridge E. If it isn't Westmere I'd say it's Ivy Bridge E then.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 12, 2016)

Knowing Bill, it's probably a Phenom X6

(It's not, I checked.)


----------



## Norton (Sep 12, 2016)

t_ski said:


> *Knowing Bill, it's probably a Phenom X6*
> 
> (It's not, I checked.)


See below from the post 


Norton said:


> *Hint NOT an AMD chip...





TRWOV said:


> mmm, seems to have 6 native cores, that rules out Sandy Bridge E. If it isn't Westmere I'd say it's Ivy Bridge E then.


Winner! 2x 







And more cookies!


----------



## manofthem (Sep 20, 2016)

*Time for Pie.....! 
September 19th, 2016







Are you in our Top 20?





Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40










*
*For Our Captain! *
*




Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Sep 21, 2016)

*Time for Pie.....! 
September 20th, 2016
*






*
Are you in our Top 20?*





*
Or almost there?
*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40











*Ping Pong for the Hardcore! *










*Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Sep 23, 2016)

*Time for Yesterday's Pie.....! 
September 21st, 2016
*






*
Are you in our Top 20?*





*
Or almost there?
*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40











*Who's in need of a weekend?! *






*Congrats to All of Our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Sep 23, 2016)

*Time for Pie.....! 
September 22nd, 2016
*






*
Are you in our Top 20?*





*
Or almost there?
*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40












*Almost there....*






*Congrats to All of Our crunchers!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Sep 24, 2016)

*Time for Pie.....! 
September 23rd, 2016
*






*
Are you in our Top 20?*





*
Or almost there?
*


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40












*Twinsies for our Twin Pie Eaters tonight, @t_ski and @4x4n *




Spoiler











*Congrats to All of Our Crunchers!!! *


----------



## twilyth (Sep 25, 2016)

*September 24th Pie, tuck in






Top 20






Almost there



Spoiler










*


----------



## t_ski (Sep 25, 2016)

You posted too early - there was another update


----------



## Nordic (Sep 25, 2016)

I just realized I forgot to reinstall boinc on my 4790k system. Looks like I could catch up to T-bob. The rest up there look out of reach. I guess I will have to settle for lesser pie.


----------



## twilyth (Sep 25, 2016)

t_ski said:


> You posted too early - there was another update


I'm sorry.  The numbers looked ok.  I mean I checked a couple of people and they didn't seem grossly out of line from previous days just on the low side.  I meant to check this morning but forgot.

I've been going to bed pretty early lately so I don't know if I'm going to be awake long enough to do pie.  I know how to import the data to the Excel pie chart now so once the numbers are up, doing the pie should only take about 10 minutes or so.  So i'll see if I can stay up until midnight tonight.  I have bowling until about 9pm though and that tends to tucker me out what with the brewski's and whatnot.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 26, 2016)

twilyth said:


> I'm sorry.  The numbers looked ok.  I mean I checked a couple of people and they didn't seem grossly out of line from previous days just on the low side.  I meant to check this morning but forgot.
> 
> I've been going to bed pretty early lately so I don't know if I'm going to be awake long enough to do pie.  I know how to import the data to the Excel pie chart now so once the numbers are up, doing the pie should only take about 10 minutes or so.  So i'll see if I can stay up until midnight tonight.  I have bowling until about 9pm though and that tends to tucker me out what with the brewski's and whatnot.


No worries - just wanted you to know it updated  

I think we need someone on the west coast to do the pie.  Stay up late enough for FreeDC to update was one problem Bill seemed to have, too


----------



## twilyth (Sep 26, 2016)

Thanks for letting me know. 

Fresh pie






*Top 20*






*Almost there



Spoiler










*


----------



## twilyth (Sep 27, 2016)

Time for Pie






Top 20






Almost there



Spoiler


----------



## manofthem (Sep 27, 2016)

Nice work pie eaters! Great to see you guys keeping it tight in the pie arena. 

And nicely done @twilyth on your pie postings. The day feels complete when we get our daily pie updates


----------



## twilyth (Sep 28, 2016)

Thanks MoT

Tonight, the team stats page is blank.  I checked using both firefox and chrome.  I'll check again tomorrow but by the time I do I suspect the midnight stats will have been overwritten.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 28, 2016)

twilyth said:


> Thanks MoT
> 
> Tonight, the team stats page is blank.  I checked using both firefox and chrome.  I'll check again tomorrow but by the time I do I suspect the midnight stats will have been overwritten.



Yeah, this happens every so often... Free-DC sharts and has to change its pants.  Funnily enough, Free-DC F@H stats are working. 

Alternatively, you could manually take the data from boincstats and make a pie from it


----------



## twilyth (Sep 28, 2016)

Ah, good idea!






Top 20






Almost there



Spoiler


----------



## twilyth (Sep 29, 2016)

Free DC stats are messes up so using boinc stats






Top 20






Nearly there



Spoiler


----------



## twilyth (Sep 30, 2016)

I think we need to get someone in the Mountain or Pacific time zones to do this.  I fell asleep early tonight like I usually do and I'm going back to bed.






Top 20






Up and comers



Spoiler


----------



## t_ski (Oct 1, 2016)

That's what i said


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 1, 2016)

t_ski said:


> That's what i said




I think we need someone in the middle of the Pacific Ocean to post these up.......

Or Hawaii.


----------



## twilyth (Oct 1, 2016)

These look like the new numbers






Top 20






Just a little bit more



Spoiler


----------



## twilyth (Oct 2, 2016)

I'm using boincstats from now on.  It's not even 9pm and it looks like they've updated.  I'll check again later.






Top 20






Close enough to smell the pie cooling on the kitchen shelf


Spoiler


----------



## manofthem (Oct 2, 2016)

twilyth said:


> I'm using boincstats from now on.  It's not even 9pm and it looks like they've updated.  I'll check again later.



No issue there. Makes sense too because WCG updates at around 8:30-9 est every night, so maybe boincstats updates right then too...? 

The good thing about Free-DC that the other sites don't have is the Milestone updates. 


Very great work pie eaters!


----------



## twilyth (Oct 3, 2016)

Would you like some pie?  Why yes, thank you.  Ion's numbers are lower than usual but others look to be on par so I'm posting now and will check again later.







Top 20






Future pie stars



Spoiler


----------



## twilyth (Oct 4, 2016)

I'm using BOINC-stats again because I have to get to bed early tonight because of a morning appt.  I just realized there is a reason we use Free-DC not B-stats but I can't remember what it is.  Anyway, a fix is a fix, amiright points junkies? 







Tippy Top 20






Getting closer to my hooooommmmmeee



Spoiler


----------



## twilyth (Oct 5, 2016)

Top 20






Next top 20



Spoiler


----------



## twilyth (Oct 6, 2016)

Fresh pie






Rockin' 20






Here we come



Spoiler


----------



## twilyth (Oct 7, 2016)

I will gladly pay you tomorrow for some pie today






Pie divers






Pie snugglers



Spoiler


----------



## twilyth (Oct 8, 2016)

Scary Pie







Pie snarflers







I can haz PIE?



Spoiler


----------



## twilyth (Oct 9, 2016)

Halloween Pie






Top 20







Almost pie



Spoiler


----------



## twilyth (Oct 10, 2016)

Library pie






Top 20






So Close



Spoiler


----------



## twilyth (Oct 11, 2016)

Octo-Pie -hehehe






Top 20






Next top 20



Spoiler


----------



## manofthem (Oct 11, 2016)

Great work pie eaters! 

I thought my numbers looked a little low... Just checked and saw that the 4790 was out of tasks because I forgot to allow new tasks ever also days ago during the storm. Oops but back online now


----------



## twilyth (Oct 12, 2016)

Sorry for the late pie.  Was out and got distracted.






Top 20






Next Top 20



Spoiler


----------



## t_ski (Oct 13, 2016)

twilyth said:


> Sorry for the late pie.  Was out and got *inebriated*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fixed! 

A little music to help you all wait for the next set of numbers


----------



## twilyth (Oct 13, 2016)

Skin job pie






Top 20






Next top 20



Spoiler


----------



## twilyth (Oct 14, 2016)

Hoot-o-ween pie






Top 20







Next top 20



Spoiler


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 14, 2016)

Kind of funny, but you don't have the top 20 posted. Its from 20 to 40 on both images.


----------



## twilyth (Oct 14, 2016)

Thanks.  My clipboard manager lost it's pointer.  I should have noticed that when it posted 21-40 for the pie but I didn't double check.  Iz sorry.


----------



## twilyth (Oct 15, 2016)

Halloween Pie






Top 20






Next top 20



Spoiler


----------



## twilyth (Oct 16, 2016)

Scary pie






Top 20






Next top 20



Spoiler


----------



## manofthem (Oct 16, 2016)

Oh wow, it's been a while but I somehow managed to snag a slice!  looks like @4x4n dropped to let me have a taste of pie, so I thank you.


----------



## twilyth (Oct 17, 2016)

Autumn pie






Top 20






Next top 20



Spoiler


----------



## twilyth (Oct 18, 2016)

Pumpkin pie (sorry, but you had to see this coming  )






Top 20






Next top 20



Spoiler


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 18, 2016)

twilyth said:


> Pumpkin pie (sorry, but you had to see this coming  )




I suppose we can look forward to some Apple pie next?


----------



## twilyth (Oct 19, 2016)

How about some rhubarb pie?






Top 20






The next top 20



Spoiler


----------



## twilyth (Oct 20, 2016)

Top 20






The next top 20



Spoiler


----------



## twilyth (Oct 21, 2016)

Mod pie






Top 20






Next top 20



Spoiler


----------



## twilyth (Oct 22, 2016)

I completely forgot about pie last night.  Well, I remembered around 7pm but I hadn't slept much the night before and went to lie down.  Then I woke up around 3am and then went back to bed.

It might be time for someone else to take over for a while until Norton comes back.  Anyone talk to him in the past week or so?  How are things going for him?


----------



## twilyth (Oct 23, 2016)

Four by pie.  Well, six really.







Top 20






Next top 20



Spoiler


----------



## manofthem (Oct 23, 2016)

Great work by the Eaters of the Pie! 



twilyth said:


> It might be time for someone else to take over for a while until Norton comes back. Anyone talk to him in the past week or so? How are things going for him?



I haven't heard from Norton yet so I assume he's still a little tied up, but I think youre doing a very swell job.


----------



## twilyth (Oct 23, 2016)

Thanks.  I was hoping someone else could volunteer for a while.  I have it down to about 5 minutes once I decide on an image but that's taking longer these days.  If I were to walk someone through it with excel, they could do it in 10 minutes easy the second time and get down to 5 in a few more tries.  It's really pretty mechanical once you know what you're doing.  You could probably create a keyboard macro with some script software to do it but I haven't used anything like that in years.

My problem is that a) it's really easy for me to either get distracted and forget or get tired and fall asleep and b) I'm running out of ideas for the background image so I waste a lot of time on that.


----------



## twilyth (Oct 24, 2016)

Top 20






Next top 20



Spoiler


----------



## manofthem (Oct 24, 2016)

Uh oh, I'm down to 2k!?  gotta check and see what's happening. 

Since Friday our place has been a mess since we were redoing the girls room so maybe something happened with the Internet...


----------



## stevorob (Oct 24, 2016)

Oh man I got some pie!


----------



## Caring1 (Oct 24, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Uh oh, I'm down to 2k!?  gotta check and see what's happening.
> 
> Since Friday our place has been a mess since we were redoing the girls room so maybe something happened with the Internet...


Those numbers look low for everyone, top 20 is usually close to 10,000, then goes up.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 24, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> Those numbers look low for everyone, top 20 is usually close to 10,000, then goes up.



Indeed so, must be a wcg-side issue. Still, I was down significantly, almost didn't make top 40. 

Found out 1 pc was off, not sure since when or why, but I just restarted it. The other 2 rigs seemed to be on and running fine, but there was a possibility of a connectivity issue. Either way, back up and running so hoping to get back on track.


----------



## twilyth (Oct 25, 2016)

Something is up with either wcg or boincstats since the latter is reporting 0 for everyone for today.  So might be no pie today.  I will check later if I'm still up.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 25, 2016)

twilyth said:


> Something is up with either wcg or boincstats since the latter is reporting 0 for everyone for today.  So might be no pie today.  I will check later if I'm still up.



Yeah, maybe try to check back in a tad.  Isn't right now the time when WCG updates for the day, around 8:30-9pm-ish est?  But hey, if not there's always tomorrow. 

Eh looks like WCG already updated.


----------



## twilyth (Oct 25, 2016)

It must be something with the XML feed since Free-dc is also showing zeroes.


----------



## twilyth (Oct 26, 2016)

Fire pie






Top 20






Next top 20



Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 27, 2016)

DH Pie:




Top 20:






Spoiler: Almost there


----------



## twilyth (Oct 27, 2016)

Nice job BBB !!!  A round of pie for everyone.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 27, 2016)

twilyth said:


> Nice job BBB !!!  A round of pie for everyone.



Indeed, nice work bbb.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 28, 2016)

PIE!





Top 20:







Spoiler: Almost there


----------



## stevorob (Oct 28, 2016)

Gotta keep getting a slice of that pie while I still can!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 29, 2016)

*Pie*





*Top 20*







Spoiler: Almost there


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 30, 2016)

*Pie*




*
Top 20*






Spoiler: Almost there


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 31, 2016)

*Pie*




*Top 20*







Spoiler: Almost there


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 1, 2016)

*Halloween Pie:*




*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there


----------



## twilyth (Nov 1, 2016)

Pretty Halloween pie!  Happy Halloween.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 2, 2016)

*November(!) Pie:*





*Top 20:
*







Spoiler: Almost there


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 3, 2016)

*Pie:*





*Top 20:*








Spoiler: Almost there










Norton sure made a move.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 4, 2016)

*Thursday's Pie:
*





*
Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there










BTW, I don't like either FDC or BOINCstats tonight.  These numbers are from BOINCstats.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 4, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> *Thursday Pie:
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice pie guys! 

But i hope you're right @thebluebumblebee, Free-DC and Boincstats says I hit 8k and 9k respectively, and that gives me sad either way


----------



## Caring1 (Nov 4, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> *Thursday Pie:*


But it's Friday here in Australia.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 4, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> But it's Friday here in Australia.


Fixed.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 5, 2016)

*Pie:*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there


----------



## manofthem (Nov 5, 2016)

Bah, just realized that the 4790 rig wasn't crunching, and I remoted in, AMD alert said something about recovering from a fatal error.  Not sure what's going on really, but I'll have to keep an eye on it.  That's the rig with the 270x in it, and one of the fans on the DD cooler is faulty...gotta keep an eye on that


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 6, 2016)

*Pie:*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 7, 2016)

*Pie:*




*
Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 8, 2016)

*Pie:*




*
Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there










BOINCstats and FDC were very close tonight.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 8, 2016)

Great work on the Pie postings every night @thebluebumblebee, keep it up! 

Edit: And credit to @twilyth too 

And of course, great work by our awesome pie eating Crunchers!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 8, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Great work on the Pie postings every night @thebluebumblebee, keep it up!


Thanks, but I owe a big thanks to @twilyth for helping me get started.


----------



## twilyth (Nov 9, 2016)

Today's pie






Top 20






Almost there



Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 10, 2016)

*Pie:*




*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 11, 2016)

*Pie:*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 11, 2016)

Hey!!!!!!! I made a sliver of pie again..........................................Finally!!!!!!!! Been forever! nom, nom, nom, nom


----------



## twilyth (Nov 11, 2016)

Congrats!  Norton keeps whoopin' me for the number 2 spot.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 11, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> Hey!!!!!!! I made a sliver of pie again..........................................Finally!!!!!!!! Been forever! nom, nom, nom, nom





Spoiler











Congrats bro, that's such a great feeling when you snag a slice!  




twilyth said:


> Congrats!  Norton keeps whoopin' me for the number 2 spot.



Indeed, congrats @Norton!  And don't forget, _We miss You_!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 12, 2016)

*Pie:*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there










These #'s are from FDC.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 13, 2016)

*Pie:*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 13, 2016)

That pie image looks like [Ion] is PacMan and is about to eat the other pie members.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 14, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> That pie image looks like [Ion] is PacMan and is about to eat the other pie members.


That was my goal!  And he seems to be growing.
FDC has {ION] at 600,000 for the day!

*Pie:*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 15, 2016)

*Pie:*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there










I'm completely open to any feedback/criticism/problems with the way I'm doing pie.  I'm still trying to figure out what works best for me.  I don't have the ability to notice all of the little changes that Bill did.  Tonight I'm experimenting with putting the other 9 in their proper place - bowing at the feet of [ION].


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 16, 2016)

*Pie:*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there


----------



## manofthem (Nov 16, 2016)

@thebluebumblebee I have to say that I'm partial to the pie style you posted tonight. The colors look a little different, perhaps little more classy or something. 

And Congrats to our pie eaters


----------



## yotano211 (Nov 16, 2016)

Wow I wasnt even in the top 40, I looked at my laptop and it hasnt uploaded for 4 days.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 17, 2016)

*Pie:*






*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there


----------



## manofthem (Nov 17, 2016)

Wow, massive day for Kai, over 600k!


----------



## yotano211 (Nov 17, 2016)

Not bad, 18th place. What is ION running for those 600k points.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 18, 2016)

yotano211 said:


> Not bad, 18th place. What is ION running for those 600k points.



A whole lot of 2P and 4P systems, with no power concerns due to Uni's unlimited power!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 18, 2016)

*Pie:*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there










So many results close together which means, they're back:


Spoiler: Triplets! Open carefully!










I like the middle one's reaction to your facial expression.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 18, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I like the middle one's reaction to your facial expression.


You know as well as I do that it's probably just gas


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 18, 2016)

yotano211 said:


> What is ION running for those 600k points.


He doesn't hide what he's using: http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=612978


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 19, 2016)

*Pie:*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there










And here's for the 7 people in the 5,000's


Spoiler: Open carefully!


----------



## t_ski (Nov 19, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> And here's for the 7 people in the 5,000's
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Open carefully!


Dang that's a lot of silicone


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 20, 2016)

*Pie:*




*
Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there


----------



## manofthem (Nov 20, 2016)

What the heck happened, 9k? Something is really wrong


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 20, 2016)

manofthem said:


> What the heck happened, 9k? Something is really wrong



Yea, that isn't right bro!! You are never that low in points. 

You have to have a system or two down or lacking the internet to update man.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 20, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> Yea, that isn't right bro!! You are never that low in points.
> 
> You have to have a system or two down or lacking the internet to update man.



Internet has been solid lately. Comcast came last week and reran some lines, drilled through a wall, and since then it's been pretty good surprisingly. 

Just about to get home so I'll check out the systems and see what's happening. Hopefully an easy fix.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 20, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Just about to get home so I'll check out the systems and see what's happening. Hopefully an easy fix.



Probably the kids again man. LOL! 
They can mess with stuff and just get ya frustrated. 

Ah, it happens bro.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 20, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> Probably the kids again man. LOL!
> They can mess with stuff and just get ya frustrated.
> 
> Ah, it happens bro.



Bah... 

Got home to find rig3 had a problem with the ethernet cable; it can become unplugged since it doesn't click in completely. Just replugged and checked the system, lots of Uploading going on so that's a good sign.

Not sure but maybe the kids were playing and bumped something.






Might even check the wife's pc too. I expect that system to be low since it folds as well, and I've never been able to get decent ppd out of it


----------



## twilyth (Nov 20, 2016)

At least you didn't lose any points to the points grinch.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 20, 2016)

twilyth said:


> At least you didn't lose any points to the points grinch.



I don't know, not too sure. I was logged out and had to log back in. Cpu temps were low which tells me it wasn't crunching, so I think I did lose something. 

Shame is that I never really check this system since it never gets used, at least no where near as often as the other 2.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 20, 2016)

manofthem said:


> I never really check this system since it never gets used, at least no where near as often as the other 2.




I know what ya mean bro. I have two systems that pretty much just sit and crunch and that's it. I have to remind myself regularly to check them systems to ensure they are still up, running, and crunching every couple of days.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 20, 2016)

I could swear that I've offered to send you a replacement cable.  Hit me up if you want to take me up on that. 

PS - I miss Tito  The French have no idea on how to make Vodka


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 21, 2016)

*Pie:*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 22, 2016)

*Pie:*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there


----------



## agent00skid (Nov 22, 2016)

Pie!? How'd that happen? :O


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 23, 2016)

*Pie:*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 24, 2016)

*Pie:*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there


----------



## twilyth (Nov 25, 2016)

I almost forgot I needed to do this tonight.  Leftover T-day pie






Top 20






Almost there



Spoiler


----------



## twilyth (Nov 26, 2016)

Fresh Pie







Top 20






Almost there



Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 27, 2016)

*Pie:*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 28, 2016)

*Pie:*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 29, 2016)

*Pie:*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there










It's gotten colder here, so I turned on some heaters.
@xvi, where you go?
@[Ion]'s numbers are in flux between FDC and BoincStats, with almost 100,000 points  difference between them tonight.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 30, 2016)

*Pie:





Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 1, 2016)

*Pie:*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there













Spoiler: November 2016!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 2, 2016)

No comments about the month numbers?
December!
*Pie:*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 3, 2016)

*Pie:*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there















Noticed that @NastyHabits and @bubbleawsome sneaked into the top 40.  Way to go guys!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 4, 2016)

*Pie:*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there










Do you guys know how long @Norton did Pie? 



Spoiler



Mar 30, 2012 - Sept 11, 2016!


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 4, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Do you guys know how long @Norton did Pie?



Yep, over 4 years!!!!!!! That should be a huge milestone in itself!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 5, 2016)

*Pie:*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 6, 2016)

*Pie:*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there










Just because I like it:


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 7, 2016)

*Pie:*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 8, 2016)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*








Spoiler: Almost there


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 9, 2016)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there










LOTS of close ones today.  @PP Mguire and @Bow/@brandonwh64 and @bubbleawsome  were separated by 20 points.  @Chomes and @Chubfish were 23 points apart. 


Spoiler: Twins! Open carefully
















Over the past few years we've had some bad ice events here in the Portland area.  With that in mind, and a similar weather forecast to previous years, just about everything shut down today.  The roads are so empty it looks like Christmas morning.  For your viewing enjoyment (from 2007):


----------



## manofthem (Dec 9, 2016)

Twins! We love twins!  and nice label for @Norton, can't wait for him to get back here. 

@thebluebumblebee glad to see you're well despite the inclimate weather out your way. 

Gotta say, the weather here has been awful...clear blue skies and 70*F, just horrible


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 9, 2016)

I didn't see a single mosquito today...


----------



## bubbleawsome (Dec 9, 2016)

Its been nice and cool here, but I don't think I'll be able to ramp up the OC like I did last year to break 4k. The motherboard just isn't up to it. On the positive side I am running cooler because of that. 

Being in Alabama we don't really get snow, but that video makes me worry if we even get 1/8th inch. That one SUV just slammed the gas and bounced into a couple cars?! I also don't think I'd be able to get out of my neighborhood the way I usually do with my little accord in the snow.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 9, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I didn't see a single mosquito today...



Yep, me either........Nor a fly, or any sort of flying bug. LOL We had a high of 5 above today.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 10, 2016)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there










Okay.  Tonight we have 2 sets of twins.  @NastyHabits and @Redtoad are only *2* points apart, and only 18 points separate @mstenholm and @twuersch .
(someone want to add some twins?)


----------



## Caring1 (Dec 10, 2016)

Twins


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 11, 2016)

*Pie!*






*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 12, 2016)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there


----------



## bubbleawsome (Dec 12, 2016)

Where do you guys get these stats again? I'm checking free-DC and they're not matching up. Maybe I'm missing something though?


----------



## manofthem (Dec 12, 2016)

bubbleawsome said:


> Where do you guys get these stats again? I'm checking free-DC and they're not matching up. Maybe I'm missing something though?



Since Free-dc was/is a little hit and miss and often late with their updates, @thebluebumblebee has been using Boincstats lately. It tends to update far earlier and more reliably. 

I've still been using Free-DC for Milestones since it's the only site that tracks those, but I missed last night


----------



## xvi (Dec 13, 2016)

Keep getting these threads lost in my notifications. Time to play catch up!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 13, 2016)

*Pie!*






*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there













Spoiler: Twins!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 14, 2016)

I forgot!  Sorry.  Numbers from Free-DC.
*Pie!*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there


----------



## peche (Dec 14, 2016)

gettin another i5, temporal rig almost ready to serve me !


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 14, 2016)

I guess I better check all my systems! My numbers keep dropping.


----------



## peche (Dec 14, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> I guess I better check all my systems! My numbers keep dropping.


might be something related to WCG points or dunno, cause my points have been low so many weeks ago, i'll try to add another i5 to the war today

Regards,


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 14, 2016)

peche said:


> might be something related to WCG points or dunno, cause my points have been low so many weeks ago, i'll try to add another i5 to the war today
> 
> Regards,




Actually checked, and sure enough, one of the main systems was sitting on the login screen. Been idle since the 11th.


----------



## peche (Dec 14, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> Actually checked, and sure enough, one of the main systems was sitting on the login screen. Been idle since the 11th.


ohhh thats a bad one bro, gotta recognize that i have been trough that many times too


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 14, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> Actually checked, and sure enough, one of the main systems was sitting on the login screen. Been idle since the 11th.


Windoz update strikes again?


----------



## manofthem (Dec 14, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> Actually checked, and sure enough, one of the main systems was sitting on the login screen. Been idle since the 11th.



Man, that's the worst. We've all been there though 


@thebluebumblebee how's the weather your way? I thought I saw a lot of nasty cold stuff out on your end, looked killer


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 14, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Man, that's the worst. We've all been there though



Normally I always check all the systems every day or couple of days to ensure they are crunching along okay. Been sick for 3 or 4 days and naturally, that is when crap happens.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 14, 2016)

manofthem said:


> @thebluebumblebee how's the weather your way? I thought I saw a lot of nasty cold stuff out on your end, looked killer


It's not that bad.  It's how people react to it that is.  We just spent 1 and 1/4 hours trying to go 5 miles to pick up glasses.  We turned around after 3 miles.  See for yourself:
http://www.tripcheck.com/popups/Cam.asp?camera=1330&curRegion=14
Edit: Well..., it turned to ice.  For the second time in a week, Portland has all but shut down as well as most of the state.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 15, 2016)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there


----------



## manofthem (Dec 15, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> It's not that bad.  It's how people react to it that is.  We just spent 1 and 1/4 hours trying to go 5 miles to pick up glasses.  We turned around after 3 miles.  See for yourself:
> http://www.tripcheck.com/popups/Cam.asp?camera=1330&curRegion=14



I checked earlier and man it was crazy.  The right side was packed, looked like traffic wasn't moving at all.  now, it looks like that road is desolate; now is the time to go get what you need 

Great work tonight pie eaters!   Also, @thebluebumblebee I like how you're using some of the peeps' TPU names too  (just gotta add @Shane White for swhite4784 )


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 15, 2016)

manofthem said:


> I like how you're using some of the peeps' TPU names too


Need to make a list...


manofthem said:


> I checked earlier and man it was crazy. The right side was packed,*(east bound, towards Portland)* looked like traffic wasn't moving at all. *(it was slower than a person can walk)*now, it looks like that road is desolate; now is the time to go get what you need


There were school kids who hadn't gotten home by 6:30!  The reason the road's empty now is that it's 27F degrees and they're covered with ice.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 16, 2016)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 17, 2016)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 18, 2016)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 19, 2016)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 20, 2016)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there










@Arjai makes an appearence
What's happening to @twilyth ????


Spoiler: Here's to the 10's


----------



## manofthem (Dec 20, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> What's happening to @twilyth ????



Oh boy, nearly a 30k drop in just a few days...   I hope he's alright. Maybe some bad weather hit him or something interfered with his power and/or network connectivity.


But nice to see @Arjai pop back up. Stay strong bro!


----------



## xvi (Dec 21, 2016)

Working on making a slight return on my part. No promises.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 21, 2016)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there


----------



## manofthem (Dec 21, 2016)

Good to see @twilyth climbing back up, and it looks like @Norton is having a little battle for 2nd w/ @Shane White.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Dec 21, 2016)

First time in either table for me woop, hi all.
Does 3239 sound right for 4 of my 8350s cores at 4.4 gggghz 24/7?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 21, 2016)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> First time in either table for me woop, hi all.
> Does 3239 sound right for 4 of my 8350s cores at 4.4 gggghz 24/7?


Aren't you glad I made the second table bigger?
You actually appeared on the 15th.
I think that sounds right. for the PPD.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Dec 22, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Aren't you glad I made the second table bigger?
> You actually appeared on the 15th.
> I think that sounds right. for the PPD.


It's nice to know that it is helping the team and cause is all but I expect to do a bit more over time ,I'll keep this pc crunching but I'm deffo getting a Zen system together soonish


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 22, 2016)

*Pie!*






*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there













xvi said:


> Working on making a slight return on my part. No promises.


_Slight_?


----------



## xvi (Dec 22, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> _Slight_?


Woop! That was a little more slight than I thought it would be. 
Only two extra rigs on right now, one of which was on when I thought it was off. It must have sandbagged I guess? Only added 10c/20t total. Hoping to make it 18c/36t soon if I can ever find a reasonably priced HP Z600 CPU cooler.

Edit: I'll take it though. Especially if it warrants an Anna Kendrick reaction gif.
Edit 2: Looks like the 3930k was the culprit. I think it did sandbag due to some actually unintentional networking issues.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 23, 2016)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 24, 2016)

I didn't get the pie out of the freezer in time.

Edit: But I did get it out.  After baking:

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: 21-50


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas everyone!  Tonight, if you've returned work today, you will be included. Ho, ho ho!
*Pie!*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Everyone Else!


----------



## xvi (Dec 25, 2016)

Ouch. Had a power outage yesterday, but hoped I could gloss over it. No luck.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 26, 2016)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Everyone else!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 27, 2016)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there










I love a good story, and I especially appreciate a good storyteller.  This is both:


----------



## TRWOV (Dec 27, 2016)

woooot... it's been a while since the last time I tasted pie


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 28, 2016)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there


----------



## Nordic (Dec 28, 2016)

The amount of hardware needed to get pie is crazy guys. Awesome job. I just recently added an i3-2100 to my lineup. It is in a PC I am giving a way. They get a free gaming PC, all they have to do is keep boinc running.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 29, 2016)

james888 said:


> It is in a PC I am giving a way. They get a free gaming PC, all they have to do is keep boinc running.



That will be amazing of you bro!!!!!! 

Are you going to give it away locally or here on TPU? If here, are you starting a new thread?


----------



## Nordic (Dec 29, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> That will be amazing of you bro!!!!!!
> 
> Are you going to give it away locally or here on TPU? If here, are you starting a new thread?


Oh, nothing that generous. I am giving a PC to a friend. This way they can play games with me, and pay for the crunching power bill.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 29, 2016)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there


----------



## Arjai (Dec 29, 2016)

*Thanks for the mentions!!* 

I am currently BOINC-ing on my lappy top, only. I have Sunday's and Thursday's off, currently, and so I roam on down here, the Coffee Shop, to dump my work and post in the wcgrid-news-and-talking-points thread. I generally update the thread on Thursdays. 

Sundays are more of a _dump and run! LOL!_

Anyway, when the stars line up, I may occasionally make the *Top 50*. It may be a while before I am a regular, climbing the ladder. But, I am always happy to contribute, even in my small way. WCG is gonna be running on my stuffs, _as long as I am able!_ And since this is such a *great site* with an *awesome WCG Team*, I will be crunching for here, _as long as it exists!!_


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 30, 2016)

*Chomp!*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 31, 2016)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 31, 2016)

Couldn't figure out why my numbers were down in the 14k area every day. 

Then I found that the dang Kreijtech system was not on the internet. Don't know what happened. Must have been a brain fart with Windows or something.

Rebooted and everything was/is fine.


----------



## Antykain (Jan 1, 2017)

So close to the 10k mark.. so close.  Maybe a little more OC?   

Once I get the 4p rig up and running (almost there..) that should hopefully change.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 1, 2017)

*The Last *2016* Pie:*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there













Spoiler: TPU total for the month



35,320,673


That's 13th @xvi 
Happy New Year everyone!  Thanks for all your efforts.
Ran across this today.  ~40 seconds is all I really want to share starting at the 2:04 mark.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 2, 2017)

*First pie:*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there










I was at a house yesterday that I go to once every 2 years (New Year's party).  Their basement is essentially a playroom, and to get there, you have to go down a set of unlit stairs.  Everyone knows these are tricky stairs, including myself, but did that stop me from missing the last step?  No.  Fell and gave myself a lovely ankle sprain.  That's why this was not posted last night.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 3, 2017)

*Pie:*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there










It appears like @[Ion] is taking his winter break late.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 4, 2017)

*Pie:*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there


----------



## manofthem (Jan 4, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> It appears like @[Ion] is taking his winter break late.



Ha, even Kai on break is 20x my ppd


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 5, 2017)

*Pie:*






*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 6, 2017)

*Pie:*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 7, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 8, 2017)

*Pie:*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there










@T-Bob and @twilyth made big moves today.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 9, 2017)

*Pie:*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 10, 2017)

*Pie:*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there


----------



## manofthem (Jan 10, 2017)

I need to take a better look at my rigs. Not sure why I've been so inconsistent and awfully low in my ppd, but it's very upsetting 

But great work pie eaters!


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 10, 2017)

manofthem said:


> I need to take a better look at my rigs. Not sure why I've been so inconsistent and awfully low in my ppd, but it's very upsetting
> 
> But great work pie eaters!




Yea, wow, that seems awful low for you bro?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 11, 2017)

*Pie:*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there


----------



## peche (Jan 11, 2017)

cr@p ... need to improve my points.... great numbers everyone!

Regards,


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 12, 2017)

*Pie:*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 13, 2017)

*Frozen Pie:*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there










Check out the zoo animals, especially the elephants, enjoying the snow: https://twitter.com/OregonZoo/status/819282065279418368


----------



## VulkanBros (Jan 13, 2017)

> Check out the zoo animals, especially the elephants, enjoying the snow: https://twitter.com/OregonZoo/status/819282065279418368



The Polar bear and the Otters having fun too


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 14, 2017)

*Pie:*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there










Just because it was 5°F this morning:


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 15, 2017)

*Pie:*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there


----------



## manofthem (Jan 15, 2017)

Finally back in top 20, took forever


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 16, 2017)

*Pie:*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 17, 2017)

*Pie:*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there










@[Ion]'s back!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 18, 2017)

*Pie:*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 19, 2017)

*Pie:*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 20, 2017)

*Pie:*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 21, 2017)

*Pie:*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 22, 2017)

*Pie:*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there










Just happened to notice that the difference between @[Ion]'s results yesterday and today was 611 points.  That's a 0.11% difference.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 23, 2017)

*Pie:*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 23, 2017)

I have finally gotten back on the board (not top 20 but top 40 lol)! I built a I7 3770 machine out of spare parts at work and put it to crunching again.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 24, 2017)

*Pie:*






*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there










Welcome back @brandonwh64 !


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 25, 2017)

*Pie:*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 26, 2017)

*Pie:*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there











+23K for @T-Bob today.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 27, 2017)

*Pie:*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there










I added 6 more threads and my points went down.  Grrr.  Found 2 of my Linux systems doing the flippity flop, again.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 28, 2017)

*Pie:*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 29, 2017)

*Pie:*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there


----------



## T-Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> +23K for @T-Bob today.


Had to add a bit more horsepower


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 30, 2017)

*Pie:*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there













T-Bob said:


> Had to add a bit more horsepower


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 31, 2017)

*Pie:*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there










Well, at least one of them is lurking.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 31, 2017)

Great find there bbb, you're always catching the awesome little things that I never see.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 1, 2017)

*Pie:*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there










BoincStats is not quite right tonight, so back to FDC we go.
TPU_remembers_Kreij has fallen out of the top 40.
Because BOINCSTATS is messed up, I can't post the month results.  No one seemed to notice anyway.
Edit: Not sure whether to trust this or not, but here it is anyway


Spoiler: TPU total for the month



34,316,259


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 2, 2017)

*Pie:*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there










@Norton is back in second place
@mstenholm  is not at his normal place at the pie table.


----------



## yotano211 (Feb 2, 2017)

woohoo, top 20


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 2, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> *Pie:*
> 
> @mstenholm  is not at his normal place at the pie table.



No he turned the two rigs with wireless connection off. I'm away and my wireless is sh*t.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 3, 2017)

I have a stock fan on one of the 2600k's and I just found out that it's been running at about 90C.  Need to get a cooler for that puppy stat.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 3, 2017)

*Groundhog Day Pie:*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there











@Norton's had enough of that 3rd place crap, it appears.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 4, 2017)

May I present, in front of your very own schnozzles: *Pie!*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 5, 2017)

*Pie:*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 6, 2017)

*Pie:*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there










Missed face mask penalty costs the Falcons a superbowl win.  Thanks refs.  I won't even mention the high/low block in OT.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 6, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Missed face mask penalty costs the Falcons a superbowl win. Thanks refs. I won't even mention the high/low block in OT.



Congrats to the Patriots on an astonishing comeback to win Super Bowl 51!!!  Not only was it the first to ever go into overtime, but Brady came back from a 25 point deficit to come off victorious!  Never imagined it.  I was reconciled for the loss, but boom did they come back!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 6, 2017)

I have stopped watching the NBA because I believe it's "sports entertainment."
I'm ready to stop watching the NFL because of so many questionable/missed calls and just the absolute crappy schedule out here on the west coast. (how many of you East coasters have to regularly watch your team at 10:30 AM?)
That missed call in OT is supposed to be something that the NFL was watching out for this year - that you can's go after a player's legs if he's already engaged with a blocker.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 7, 2017)

*PIE:*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there















@Norton's  back!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 8, 2017)

*Pie:*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there










Still celebrating!


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 8, 2017)

awesome @thebluebumblebee , ya got some pie.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 9, 2017)

*Pie:*






*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 10, 2017)

*Pie:*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there


----------



## manofthem (Feb 10, 2017)

Haha must be an off night, made it back into the top 20  haven't been there since shutting down 1 pc...still have to get back to that pc...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 11, 2017)

*Pie:*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there










@D.Law plopped right down at the pie table for the first time in a long time.
If I had used FDC, I would have gotten Pie.  Had one of my systems wig out yesterday.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 11, 2017)

Looks like it's been a long while since @D.Law has been active in the forums; I don't recall that person exactly, but maybe he'll pop back in one day soon. And, gotta love Ion's new name,_ [NOI] _


----------



## Norton (Feb 11, 2017)

Nice to see you back @D.Law  Pretty impressive farm you got there! 



thebluebumblebee said:


> Had one of my systems wig out yesterday.


Looks like my i7-970 rig went down also- probably a power failure over at my friends office during the storm. Unfortunately I won't be able to get to it until Monday


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 12, 2017)

*Pie:*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 13, 2017)

*Pie:*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 14, 2017)

*Pie:*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 15, 2017)

*Pie*:





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there











@D.Law, stop by and take a bow.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 16, 2017)

*Pie:*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 17, 2017)

*Pie:*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there










@Bow where did you go?
This would be fun, no? https://portland.craigslist.org/clc/sop/6006849782.html


----------



## twilyth (Feb 18, 2017)

For February 17th






*Top 20*








Spoiler: Almost there


----------



## twilyth (Feb 19, 2017)

Pie for February 18th






Top 20








Spoiler: Almost there


----------



## manofthem (Feb 19, 2017)

Wow, looks like everyone is going up in PPD and I'm going down, frowny face


----------



## infrared (Feb 19, 2017)

manofthem said:


> Wow, looks like everyone is going up in PPD and I'm going down, frowny face


That doesn't matter, you keep the team motivated so it's all good


----------



## twilyth (Feb 19, 2017)

Tru dat.  You really stepped up while Norton was away and we owe you for that.


----------



## Norton (Feb 19, 2017)

twilyth said:


> Tru dat.  You really stepped up while Norton was away and we owe you for that.


+1 I can't thank @manofthem and everyone else enough for keeping things going here while I was trying to fix my mental burnout


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 20, 2017)

*Pie:*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there










Ta-da!
My 15 yo daughter drove us to the beach (70 miles) and back, and we survived.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 20, 2017)

Apparently I hit Suspend on the wife's pc some time ago and totally forgot. No idea when I did it honestly, but it must have been several days ago...perhaps when I was trying to get f@h working again? Whatevs 



Anyway, great to see our Pie eaters really throwing down some crazy points, very awesome!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 21, 2017)

It appears that there is some type of adjustment from WCG, and I'm using FDC to show the full extent of it.  @xvi  will have some big news as well.
*XL Pie!*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 21, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> It appears that there is some type of adjustment from WCG


No, [ION] just added another 88 thread rig (on the 11th) and it also appears that he may have changed his configuration, since it appears that most of his rigs are getting more PPD.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 22, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> No, [ION] just added another 88 thread rig (on the 11th) and it also appears that he may have changed his configuration, since it appears that most of his rigs are getting more PPD.




Yea, wow, he is pushing close to a million PPD!!!!!!! Frigging amazing!!!!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 22, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there










I think I've made up my mind to switch back to FDC.  They actually have today's numbers, where as BOINCstats seems to be behind the times.  Does mean that this will come out later.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 22, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> *Pie!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well the good thing is that you're West Coast so the final update shouldn't put your back too much. But keep it up, we love the daily Pie!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 22, 2017)

It's not a problem for me, just puts pie about an hour later.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 23, 2017)

*Pie!*






*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there










So, do you think @D.Law will hit 100K?  I'm going to have to come up with something else for his slice of pie if he does.  That Orange Cream won't cut it.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 23, 2017)

He's flirting with the line so I'm betting on him hitting it. That and Ion spanking some serious ppd, plus @T-Bob waking in nearly 60k,...  Wow, the top 3 are nuts!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 24, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there


----------



## manofthem (Feb 24, 2017)

manofthem said:


> Apparently I hit Suspend on the wife's pc some time ago and totally forgot. No idea when I did it honestly, but it must have been several days ago...perhaps when I was trying to get f@h working again? Whatevs



  I did it again  

Think it was yesterday when the wife got a new phone and I was trying to get it working. I paused boinc because we were updating a few things, just in case, and _of course_ I forgot to resume.

Thankfully these Pie posts kick me in the head to remember when I forget.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 24, 2017)

> Selecting *Snooze* from the icon menu overrides the 'run....' setting and suspends activity *for one hour*.


I try to remember to use snooze, because I normally forget to resume.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 24, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I try to remember to use snooze, because I normally forget to resume.



Great suggestion! Testing that out now.  Just snoozed my pc and going to do a quick gaming sesh.  I think i've done this before, and it may have kicked back in automatically.  I'll also try not to forget


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 25, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there










Made the 10 year MCM badge.  Now onto SCC.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 26, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there










No, I have no idea how I jumped over 11K.  The only thing I did was to switch from MCM to SCC.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 26, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> So, do you think @D.Law will hit 100K?



Well, props to @D.Law... He hit it up and passed 100k!   may have taken a few days but he sure nailed it


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 26, 2017)

manofthem said:


> Well, props to @D.Law... He hit it up and passed 100k!   may have taken a few days but he sure nailed it


Thanks for the .  Orange Cream fixed.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 27, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 28, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there










And making a surprise guest appearance tonight, Total Credit.


----------



## Norton (Feb 28, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> And making a surprise guest appearance tonight, Total Credit


[Ion]'s got nearly 400 million!!!


----------



## infrared (Feb 28, 2017)

My first slice of Pie!!!! 

Edit: top 20 I mean. Still happy xD

Edit 2: Holy crap, ION


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 1, 2017)

*Pie!*
WCG decided to give me the day off and I went and created my own work.  Sorry.
FDC is throwing a fit, so the numbers tonight are from BOINCstats.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 1, 2017)

Remember the days when ~12k would get you a slice? Then maybe ~18k?  It's crazy that it has gone up to about 25k! 

Great work everyone on continuing to push it! 



@thebluebumblebee it's weird that FreeDC seems to be working for f@h but not wcg...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 1, 2017)

manofthem said:


> it's weird that FreeDC seems to be working for f@h but not wcg...


That's ironic.


----------



## Norton (Mar 1, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> FDC is throwing a fit, so the numbers tonight are from BOINCstats.





manofthem said:


> @thebluebumblebee it's weird that FreeDC seems to be working for f@h but not wcg...



Problem is on the WCG side- neither site is showing an update. The totals posted on the 2/27 Pie have not changed


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 1, 2017)

Norton said:


> Problem is on the WCG side- neither site is showing an update. The totals posted on the 2/27 Pie have not changed


I need to buy a cup. 

FreeDC is showing an update, so today we will see a deep dish pie.


----------



## Norton (Mar 1, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> FreeDC is showing an update, so today we will see a deep dish pie.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 2, 2017)

(2-28 and 3-1)
*Pie!*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there










BTW, I did want to make the pie pieces thicker to indicate that more than one day was involved.  I could not find out if that is possible.  Anyone know if that is possible in Excel?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 3, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost There










@[Ion] 


thebluebumblebee said:


> BTW, I did want to make the pie pieces thicker to indicate that more than one day was involved. I could not find out if that is possible. Anyone know if that is possible in Excel?


Thanks to @Norton , I found it.  In Excel 2013, they put it under 3-D Rotation.  Not under 3-D Format.


----------



## twilyth (Mar 3, 2017)

Love the burning embers.  I'm going to miss pacman for the next week or so.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 4, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost There?


----------



## twilyth (Mar 4, 2017)

pacman is back.  Woo-hoo!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 5, 2017)

*Pie!*






*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 6, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there










@twilyth


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 7, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 8, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 9, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 10, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 11, 2017)

*Pie:*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there










Seriously, try this: Spicy Pumpkin Burritos


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 12, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there










I was supposed to do this on March 2nd.  Dang. There's something different about tonight's pie - well - just pretend it's the 2nd.  The question is, why? (no, not [ION]'s crazy day)
@twilyth , PacMan is definitely back.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 13, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there










Sure turned it the whole way up yesterday.


----------



## OneCool (Mar 13, 2017)

Love the flaming PAC Man


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 14, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there


----------



## manofthem (Mar 14, 2017)

Great work pie eaters! 

My numbers have been sucking lately, and it's become really frustrating. I mean, my 2600k running 7 threads is hitting only 3k ppd  but hey, everyone else looks to be quite impressive


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 15, 2017)

*Pie Day Pie!*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there










Waterfall in Iceland:


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 16, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: [B]Almost there[/B]










Thought of this too late yesterday, in honor of pie day (yes, I'm the chief cook in our house) kids love it:


----------



## manofthem (Mar 16, 2017)

I can't believe Kai is hitting nearly 1 million ppd


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 16, 2017)

Awesome, finally got a sliver of pie!!! Can't wait until the 4 hex cores arrive to see how the Dell r900 performs. It jumped my PPD up nicely! 




manofthem said:


> I can't believe Kai is hitting nearly 1 million ppd



I know; isn't that insane???


----------



## manofthem (Mar 16, 2017)

stinger608 said:


> Awesome, finally got a sliver of pie!!! Can't wait until the 4 hex cores arrive to see how the Dell r900 performs. It jumped my PPD up nicely!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can't wait for you to get those puppies. Gotta get on that guy's case and tell him to stop sucking at life and get those CPUs shipped out.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 17, 2017)

Waiting for FDC.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 17, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Waiting for FDC.



Yup, looks like the final update is going to be late, or not at all.  After all, I know Kai doesn't deserve a measly 300k next to his name   Me no likey


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 17, 2017)

For breakfast we have yesterday's *Pie!*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there











The Captain's back in his fitting color, battleship gray.
Someone closed the damper on [ION]'s fire.  Down 400K from the day before.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 18, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 19, 2017)

*Pie:*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there


----------



## manofthem (Mar 19, 2017)

@thebluebumblebee been using boincstats, no?  I see that my ppd on your list is pretty significantly higher than FreeDC showed. I've been tied up the last 2 days so I'm out of the loop, but it looks like maybe fDC didn't give the final update?

Regardless, great work everyone!


----------



## herobrian328 (Mar 19, 2017)

A novice said:


> Do you wants pie; if you want it you've got to fight for it.  Come and get your slice


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 19, 2017)

manofthem said:


> @thebluebumblebee been using boincstats, no?  I see that my ppd on your list is pretty significantly higher than FreeDC showed. I've been tied up the last 2 days so I'm out of the loop, but it looks like maybe fDC didn't give the final update?
> 
> Regardless, great work everyone!


No..., I used FDC. 
@herobrian328 , π day was a few days ago.  Suggest you delete your posts.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 19, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> No..., I used FDC.
> @herobrian328 , π day was a few days ago.  Suggest you delete your posts.



Strange, not sure what I was looking at. Could have been me, I was beat and practically falling asleep while on my phone in bed.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 20, 2017)

*Pie!*






*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there










Big extended family birthday party for 4 members.  Got home, copied the numbers and pasted it in Excel and went to bed.  Fortunately, Excel auto saves, because we had a rare power outage today. (I could have used the yesterday numbers)


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 21, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there


----------



## manofthem (Mar 21, 2017)

Feels good to be in the top 20 again, thanks to the 3rd pc back up again.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 22, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there










Nice move there @4x4n over the last couple of days.





Sitting at the pie table is getting to be like one of those political fund raising dinners.  30K required for a seat.


----------



## twilyth (Mar 22, 2017)

Top 20






Almost there



Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 23, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there











Nice to see the response to the challenge, with 50 people >4,000 points today.   So tonight's pie list has those 50 people!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 24, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*







Spoiler: Almost there










We had 53 with more than 4,000 points today.


----------



## Norton (Mar 25, 2017)

*Time for 3/24/2017 Pie!!! *





*Our Top 20*






*Almost There (21-50)*


Spoiler











*Crunching is Cool! 




*

*Great job Team!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Mar 25, 2017)

One of my favorites from the Office


----------



## twilyth (Mar 26, 2017)

Pie for 3/25






Top 20






Almost there



Spoiler


----------



## twilyth (Mar 27, 2017)

Fire and Ice - pie for 3/26






Top 20






Almost there



Spoiler


----------



## twilyth (Mar 28, 2017)

Pie for 3/27






Top 20






Almost there



Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 28, 2017)

Okay, that's impressive. @mstenholm had 20,419 points yesterday, and it wasn't enough for the top 20!


----------



## twilyth (Mar 28, 2017)

I was barely holding on to my slice.  Now with the Ryzen up and running I've got a little breathing room but I know it's just a matter of time.  Like Alice says, you have to keep running to stay in the same place.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 28, 2017)

I'm feeling the need... the need for more cores!


----------



## infrared (Mar 28, 2017)

The goal posts keep moving, I thought that 25,800 would surely get me a slice of pie, now I have to try to get to 30k!

Great job everyone!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 28, 2017)

infrared said:


> The goal posts keep moving, I thought that 25,800 would surely get me a slice of pie, now I have to try to get to 30k!
> 
> Great job everyone!



Yuuuup, it's challenging now. It used to take 12k to get Pie action, but now you need a real farm. Good problem to have though, people really upping their game


----------



## xvi (Mar 29, 2017)

I was just thinking the same thing about holding on to the top 20. More cores is always the answer.


----------



## twilyth (Mar 29, 2017)

Pie for 3/27






Top 20






Almost there



Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 30, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler











Today, 54 people over 4,000 points.  Thank You!

How about those fill in pie makers?  Didn't they do a good job?  @Norton made it look like he'd done this before.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 30, 2017)

Almost made it to the top 20 but no cigar (Cigar City Jai Lai?  )

Maybe tomorrow with the other pc back up and running...



thebluebumblebee said:


> How about those fill in pie makers? Didn't they do a good job? @Norton made it look like he'd done this before.



Absolutely, not their first rodeo apparently


----------



## Papahyooie (Mar 30, 2017)

Woot, broke 11k. New high score for me, I think!

EDIT: Wait nvm, I made 13k two days ago!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 31, 2017)

*Pie:*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There


Spoiler










*


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 1, 2017)

*Pie!*






*Top 20:*





*Almost there*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 2, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost there:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 3, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost there:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 4, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost there*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 5, 2017)

*Pie:*





*Top 20:*





*Almost there*


Spoiler















There's someone new at the pie table.


----------



## Boatvan (Apr 5, 2017)

My life is complete, I made the pie!


----------



## Norton (Apr 6, 2017)

Boatvan said:


> My life is complete, I made the pie!



*Pie*... the heroin of crunching!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 6, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost there*


Spoiler


----------



## jsalpha2 (Apr 6, 2017)

Did George Jefferson get a piece of the pie?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 7, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost there*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 8, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There*


Spoiler


----------



## XZero450 (Apr 9, 2017)

13.. Now 11.. Maybe tomorrow I'll have pie?  I want pie before I re-paste my 5930k!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 9, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost there:*


Spoiler










The nerve of some people!  Taking a seat at the pie table without caring who's seat they take.
j/k of course


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 10, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost there:*


Spoiler










Ever wonder what it would be like if everyone had pie?  Especially on one of these peak days for [ION]?


----------



## Antykain (Apr 10, 2017)

Congrats to.. umm.. right.. 

Congrats to _*everyone*_ (?) for making pie!!  I knew we all could do it!!  I KNEW IT!!  

.....

..

I'm going back to bed now..


----------



## Norton (Apr 10, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Ever wonder what it would be like if everyone had pie?


Nice!


----------



## infrared (Apr 10, 2017)

woooo, first slice of pie! 

lol, the day I finally get pie, and everyone has it


----------



## bubbleawsome (Apr 10, 2017)

Pie? Pie?!? PIE!!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 11, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost there:*


Spoiler













infrared said:


> woooo, first slice of pie!


Yes, you have Ryzen to the pie table.  According to FDC, that puppy got *34K* today!

@4x4n found some traction today as well.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 11, 2017)

Perhaps a few hit a little higher than average. I think so as I hit 17th which is a good deal and a few spots higher than normal. No Pie yet but still, I'll take it


----------



## infrared (Apr 11, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Yes, you have Ryzen to the pie table.  According to FDC, that puppy got *34K* today!
> @4x4n found some traction today as well.


I see what you did there! lol
Nice, it's not even overclocked atm!  It seems to munch through those SCC work units really well.
Cheers for the pie  lol


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 11, 2017)

infrared said:


> those SCC work units


I think we're back into those small, high PPD WU's.  I had been averaging around 500 WU's a day.  Yesterday I hit 769, and I'm already at 621 at the half way point today.  And I have 40+ additional pages of Results Status.


----------



## 4x4n (Apr 11, 2017)

I had been having power outages all weekend, but it seems to be ok now. I saw that Portland got hit pretty good as well, this winter has really had all kinds of weather.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 12, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost there:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 13, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost there:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 14, 2017)

*Pie!*






*Top 20:*





*Almost there:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 15, 2017)

*[ION] and his Peeps Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost there:*


Spoiler


----------



## manofthem (Apr 15, 2017)

I like that pink pie!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 16, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*




*
Almost there:*


Spoiler


----------



## manofthem (Apr 16, 2017)

Nice fight there in the 3 through 5 spots!

My numbers looked low, not sure why. It looked like one rig had stopped crunching but I just remote it into it (from bed lol), and it was at the welcome screen so it may not have resumed crunching after some event maybe even a reboot. Not sure but it's always something 

Should be back to normal now


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 17, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 18, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost there:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 19, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## manofthem (Apr 19, 2017)

@thebluebumblebee did you run dry too? It would seem do with that drop in PPD.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 19, 2017)

manofthem said:


> @thebluebumblebee did you run dry too? It would seem do with that drop in PPD.


I stayed with SCC until it ran dry, which was basically in the middle of the night.  Then I took several systems offline, going from 46 threads to 18, and that will drop to 12 as soon as the one system finishes it's queue.  It's about time for my summer hiatus, I think.  I'm also trying to replace my i3-3220T with an i7-6700T/7700T.  
My desperate run at SCC Diamond:


----------



## manofthem (Apr 19, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I stayed with SCC until it ran dry, which was basically in the middle of the night.  Then I took several systems offline, going from 46 threads to 18, and that will drop to 12 as soon as the one system finishes it's queue.  It's about time for my summer hiatus, I think.  I'm also trying to replace my i3-3220T with an i7-6700T/7700T.
> My desperate run at SCC Diamond:
> View attachment 86592



That was a close run. Let's hope they bring some back so you can hit your 5yr at least. Ideally it would be great if they bring back plenty of work, more than 3 or so months worth. 

Since you scaled back, would you fire them up if they bring back more work?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 19, 2017)

It depends a lot on the weather, but I might bring it back up to the 24 thread area, more if I felt there was a shortage of WU's to be had.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 20, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 21, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 22, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## manofthem (Apr 22, 2017)

That's the forth time this month that Kai is flirting with the big 1M!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 23, 2017)

*Double Fire Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 24, 2017)

*OMG Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 24, 2017)

Holy cow!!!!!!!!! Ion broke the 1,000,000 mark for the day!!!


----------



## bubbleawsome (Apr 24, 2017)

That's a ridiculous number! Crazy stuff


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 25, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler











After yesterday, @[ION['s 600K+ makes it seem like he's slacking.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 26, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler











I think he's just laughing at us:


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 27, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler











[ION]:


----------



## manofthem (Apr 27, 2017)

It's incredible what Kai is outputting right now, just crazy! 

Plus, great work by all our members and those with high output, very encouraging and inspirational to us all!


----------



## VulkanBros (Apr 27, 2017)

PACMAN ION is eating all (hope he´s stomach can take the crap)  ;-)




thebluebumblebee said:


> *Pie!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 28, 2017)

Better late than never *Pie!*






*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler











I missed pie by 16 points.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 29, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 30, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 1, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler













Spoiler: Month of April



47,043,946


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 2, 2017)

*Ridiculous Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 3, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 4, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 5, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There*


Spoiler


----------



## bubbleawsome (May 5, 2017)

That's crazy!


----------



## stinger608 (May 5, 2017)

Wow, frigging [ION] getting 1.6 million!!!!!!!! That is amazing!!!!!!!!!


----------



## twilyth (May 5, 2017)

That really is amazing.


----------



## Norton (May 5, 2017)

bubbleawsome said:


> That's crazy!


^^^ This!


stinger608 said:


> Wow, frigging [ION] getting 1.6 million!!!!!!!! That is amazing!!!!!!!!!


^^^ This!


twilyth said:


> That really is amazing.


^^^ and This!

Great job on that Pac-Mac Pie slice [Ion]


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 6, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 7, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 8, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## Caring1 (May 8, 2017)

Yes, back in the top 40


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 9, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## Caring1 (May 9, 2017)

Another good day for me, it looks like this "new" rig is pumping them out.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 10, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 11, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler











I have lived here in Oregon since October of 1989.  This is the first time I've seen one of these.  For reference, I think it's a Whitelined Sphinx Moth, which is also known under the generic "Hummingbird Moth" due to its size and the way it flies.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 12, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 13, 2017)

Oh, look at what I forgot to do *Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 14, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## Norton (May 14, 2017)

Almost got knocked off the pie yesterday 

Sorry Team, my 4P rig decided to have hard drive issues yesterday. Drive seemed ok when I checked on it this morning after a couple of restarts. Should probably replace the drive at some point since it's pretty old...


----------



## stinger608 (May 14, 2017)

Dang, I noticed my numbers going down and checked all my systems, and sure as the world, the 3570K system had hung up! Don't even know why. Had to shut the power off to it and reboot it. 

And, due to the upcoming challenge, while I was rebooting that system I fired up the monster Dell R900 system to start crunching away prior to the WCG going to the cloud tomorrow. I set it to download at least 2 days worth of work so I should be good to go now.


----------



## manofthem (May 14, 2017)

Glad to hear everyone is sorting out their issues prior to challenge. And since tomorrow is the big switch, make sure those buffers are ready with plenty of work. I gotta check my own rigs too. ops :


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 16, 2017)

Yesterday's *Pie!*






@D.Law, DUDE!

*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler











Half day *Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 19, 2017)

Catch up *Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 20, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 20, 2017)

I just fired up the rig with WCG.  See what the ol' trusty 2600K can still do nowadays


----------



## Hugis (May 20, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> *Pie!*
> 
> 
> *Almost There:*
> ...



Yay my first ever pie! ok its way down in 38, but thats progress


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 20, 2017)

Hugis said:


> Yay my first ever pie! ok its way down in 38, but thats progress



Little by little


----------



## twilyth (May 20, 2017)

All these people ramping up their farms . . . You've all pushed me down to 6th or 7th place.  Pretty soon you'll push me out altogether.


----------



## infrared (May 20, 2017)

Ikr, i don't think I'm gonna be in the top 10 again any time soon either.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 20, 2017)

...and I don't even stand a chance


----------



## twilyth (May 20, 2017)

I'd try to build a 2699 v4 or something similar but the electric bill would kill me.  Last month was the first time it was under $300 for as long as I can remember.  That's because I'm down to a measly 5 machines.  Five machines!!! And I'm still ending up as road kill.  It's not fair I tell you.


----------



## Norton (May 20, 2017)

twilyth said:


> I'd try to build a 2699 v4 or something similar but the electric bill would kill me.  Last month was the first time it was under $300 for as long as I can remember.  That's because I'm down to a measly 5 machines.  Five machines!!! And I'm still ending up as road kill.  It's not fair I tell you.


You still have a spot up at my remote site whenever you want it


----------



## Hugis (May 20, 2017)

twilyth said:


> I'd try to build a 2699 v4 or something similar but the electric bill would kill me.  Last month was the first time it was under $300 for as long as I can remember.  That's because I'm down to a measly 5 machines.  Five machines!!! And I'm still ending up as road kill.  It's not fair I tell you.



6th and 7th I'd be over the moon with that


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 20, 2017)

Hugis said:


> 6th and 7th I'd be over the moon with that


Few years ago I remember when I had to put a second A/C.  House had central A/C, and I put a window unit in my room. Let's not talk about bills at that time LOL.  I had 4 PC's going, and a laptop at once point.  It was pretty hot.  Living in Miami doesn't help either as it's typically summer 12 months a year here


----------



## twilyth (May 20, 2017)

Norton said:


> You still have a spot up at my remote site whenever you want it


I haven't forgotten.  I just haven't managed to get my sh** together.  I did for the challenge. Just wrapping those packages was a big deal for me.  I will eventually get to the rig.  And thank you again for the offer


----------



## manofthem (May 21, 2017)

Chicken Patty said:


> Living in Miami doesn't help either as it's typically summer 12 months a year here



Hey, we had 2 cool days this winter 

But you're absolutely right, always warm here. 3 pcs in one room right now and I'm feeling the warmth.



Also, I'm way down on the pole tonight. I checked yesterday and noticed some connectivity issues, only 1 pc was showing connected. Got home tonight and 2 pcs had ethernet issues, both came unplugged from the router...cheap cables, need new ones lol. Anyway, back online now but sucks.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 21, 2017)

manofthem said:


> Hey, we had 2 cool days this winter
> 
> But you're absolutely right, always warm here. 3 pcs in one room right now and I'm feeling the warmth.
> 
> ...



Yeah the heat definitely doesn't help.  Ever since I moved into this place the land lord always asks to turn the AC off when I step out so that's what stops me from trying to build more crunchers.  I had my CPU crunching all day, and my GPU folding for a good chunk of it, and I had to stop folding.  The heat was just unbearable if I turn it off to go out and do something.  When I come back it's crazy. Might have to fold only over night for the summer.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 21, 2017)

Yesterday's *Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## manofthem (May 22, 2017)

Look at that...  Finally got work uploaded after my connectivity issues, and I can only hit the 11 spot!  Hey I'll take it though 

But uh oh, looks like @[Ion] is winding down, bodes ill for us in the challenge    must be the summer break at school...


----------



## XZero450 (May 22, 2017)

Just means the rest of us have to step up and get more systems crunching.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 22, 2017)

XZero450 said:


> Just means the rest of us have to step up and get more systems crunching.


Only got one machine to crunch with for now, but at least it's some 4,000 or so points less you'll have to make up.  Finally my #'s are starting to come up and stabilize.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 22, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 22, 2017)

Woohoo, 43rd!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 23, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler















Happy Anniversary Pac-Man!


----------



## twilyth (May 23, 2017)

Just 2 slots away from being banished from pie land.   And it's summer soon so I can't add any rigs.  And then there's the electricity issue.  Le sigh.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 23, 2017)

twilyth said:


> Just 2 slots away from being banished from pie land.   And it's summer soon so I can't add any rigs.  And then there's the electricity issue.  Le sigh.



I wish I was rich.  I'd seriously have a whole town crunching


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 23, 2017)

twilyth said:


> Just 2 slots away from being banished from pie land.   And it's summer soon so I can't add any rigs.  And then there's the electricity issue.  Le sigh.


If it was cooler out here, you'd be 1 slot away.   I had 6 i7's here at the beginning of the challenge.


----------



## twilyth (May 24, 2017)

I have been toying with the idea of building a Naples based machine but I can't find any ES's.  How is that possible?  They're going launch this quarter iirc, so there should be at least a few out in the wild, but nada.

If I did that, I could retire the lappie and one2600ks.  Then the increase in electricity might only be maybe 200-300 watts or 5-7 kilowatts hours.  That would be worth it if I could get 2 of the 64 thread chips.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 24, 2017)

*Pie!*






*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler










Yes Sir Roger Moore, even you.


----------



## twilyth (May 24, 2017)

Wow, The Saint is one of the few tv shows from my childhood that I actually remember.  That, Adams Family and The Avengers.


----------



## Arjai (May 25, 2017)

One of these days, I am gonna get my shit together, and get these paper weights up and running. Then, I am hoping to get something, TOP 40 at least!

Maybe next week...If it rains next Tuesday...LOL.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 25, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## twilyth (May 26, 2017)

Refreshing pie






Top 20






Almost there



Spoiler


----------



## twilyth (May 28, 2017)

deluge pie






Top 20






Almost there



Spoiler


----------



## twilyth (May 29, 2017)

Pie for 5/28






Top 20






Almost there



Spoiler


----------



## twilyth (May 30, 2017)

Pie for 5/29






Top 20






Almost there



Spoiler


----------



## stevorob (May 30, 2017)

So close... I just want a little slice... 

I'm going to need everyone ahead of me to slack off for a few days


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 31, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 2, 2017)

Oops.
*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 2, 2017)

*Pie:*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 3, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 4, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## twilyth (Jun 4, 2017)

Got 4th place for my birthday - woohoo!!


----------



## Norton (Jun 4, 2017)

twilyth said:


> Got 4th place for my birthday - woohoo!!


Happy Birthday!!! 

Mine is 4 weeks away


----------



## T-Bob (Jun 4, 2017)

twilyth said:


> Got 4th place for my birthday - woohoo!!


I shut down a system just for you bud 

Happy Birthday! @twilyth


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 6, 2017)

Yesterday's *Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler











Today's *Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 7, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 8, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 9, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 10, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 11, 2017)

*Pie!*






*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler











Welcome back @gobuuku !


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 13, 2017)

Yesterday's *Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler











Today's *Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 15, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 17, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler












*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## manofthem (Jun 17, 2017)

Congrats Pie Eaters, I bet it tastes gooooood...


----------



## XZero450 (Jun 17, 2017)

can't believe I still have pie. =x Didn't have a large enough buffer to handle my time without internet, all of my machines ran out of work.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 18, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## Arjai (Jun 18, 2017)

This has been a little cloudy, since day one. Mostly because I don't really give a damn. But, with the new APU and the i5< iget on Tuesday, along with the scavenged i3's, from work....

It got me thinking about this, again. So, correct me if I am wrong but these numbers here are BOINC/WCG numbers/7?
Or, ist it BOINC/7=WCG?
I think it has to be WCG/7 = BOINC = these numbers?


----------



## twilyth (Jun 18, 2017)

yup - divide wcg by 7.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 19, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 20, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## stevorob (Jun 20, 2017)

Mmmm finally a slice of that pie


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 21, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## Arjai (Jun 21, 2017)

"Movin' on up!" 

The i5 is waiting to post some numbers...If anything like the 2 i3's, Thursday (2 days of spooling) will be a BIG number! 

For little ole me, that is! Next up, the APU A10 6700, Twilyth Cruncher...waiting on a case, and another paycheck, to get her rolling!

Also, I may just upgrade the i5 2400 to an i7 2600. Same TDP, a little faster AND Hyper Threading!! That will be later though, Twilyth Cruncher comes first. And well, maybe the MaDcRuNcHeR, mixed in, got a new chip coming in the mail.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 22, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## Arjai (Jun 22, 2017)

Man, I thought I was gonna be a little low tonight. I did some updates on the three Mint machines, it killed Boinc on each of them, probably only for an half hour, but it did not seem to matter!


----------



## Arjai (Jun 23, 2017)

No pie for yesterday? Had my biggest day yet! Oh, well.


----------



## infrared (Jun 23, 2017)

Congrats for biggest day! lol

My 1800x rig has been down all of yesterday.. I thought the ssd I use just for linux folding/crunching had died but turns out the sata cable had just come loose.  I need to hurry and get this all in a case so it's not at risk of my clumsiness hurting it! Edit: Maybe this isn't the right topic for general fails.. my bad.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 23, 2017)

infrared said:


> Maybe this isn't the right topic for general fails..



Fails usually result in _Pie_ in the face so perhaps it's perfect.


----------



## Arjai (Jun 23, 2017)

I just want to leave this here as a bookmark. In around 20 days I am gonna hit 2 million points. I am curious to see how many spots I jump in rankings, in that time. My rough guess, over a thousand spots.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 24, 2017)

Yesterdays *Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler












Today's *Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 24, 2017)

@Arjai  you're almost double my numbers, well done


----------



## Arjai (Jun 24, 2017)

I am happy with the number's!  16 jobs at a time, not bad. Next week, I will have two more going, got the chip for the MadCruncher, a socket 939 AMD Athlon 64x2 4400. 

That might be it for a while...unless I won an auction on ebay, or one of the offers I sent get's the ok. I am looking to swap the i5-2400, a nice chip, BTW, for a i7-3370, another nice chip w/ hyper threads. That i5-2400 is a work horse!! But the 3370, twice the work horse!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 25, 2017)

The 2600K back up rig is putting up some decent #'s.  Averaging about 4.5K ppd.  Can't wait till I get the Ryzen 1700 rig back up and running.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 25, 2017)

Something happened with WCG yesterday, so these numbers are not complete, but I though I'd throw them up anyway.  Didn't do my normal editing.
*Pie!*






*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 27, 2017)

Yesterday's *Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## Arjai (Jun 27, 2017)

Top 20, Baby!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 28, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler











@bogmali has Ryzen!


----------



## bogmali (Jun 28, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> @bogmali has Ryzen!



 Ryzen 1700 for now while I do some cleaning on the dual X5680


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 29, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## Arjai (Jun 30, 2017)

OK, so, I got my new case for the APU A10 6700. Which means 4 more cores coming online, soon. Not sure when, work is getting crazy again but, I have Sunday off and then, Wed. and Thu. off. So, it might take me until next week but, it will get done, unless I somehow fried the board in that old rusty bucket I installed it into first! 

Hopefully, *crosses fingers* *kocks on wood*, it is nothing serious that a grounded, properly, case won't solve!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 30, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler










Nice jump @D.Law


----------



## Arjai (Jun 30, 2017)

Had a good Crunch Day!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 1, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler











Well, we now know why the team numbers are down.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 1, 2017)

I'm not used to getting such a big slice.  I need some Pepto.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 2, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 3, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## Norton (Jul 4, 2017)

*Time for Pie!!!*

*July 3rd, 2017*





*Top 20:*


Spoiler










*Almost There!*


Spoiler












*Happy Birthday @Chicken Patty !!! 




*


----------



## twilyth (Jul 5, 2017)

Go fourth for pie






Top 20






Almost there



Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 7, 2017)

Yesterday's *Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler











Today's *Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 7, 2017)

I think once I get the 2600K crunching it should be enough to put me in the top 20.  We'll see.  Keep crunching on fellas


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 8, 2017)

*Yesterday's Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 9, 2017)

Yesterday's *Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 10, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 10, 2017)

I had a rather slow day.  Tomorrow rig will be down as I throw things into the new case.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 11, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## XZero450 (Jul 12, 2017)

Stupid summer. Killing my ppd.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 12, 2017)

Free Slurpee Day *Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler













XZero450 said:


> Stupid summer. Killing my ppd.


You've had some NASTY weather lately.  Power outages?


----------



## XZero450 (Jul 12, 2017)

Small living space, 4 Xeons, limited air conditioning. I've had to turn down how much they do in a day so that I can live here too..


----------



## Norton (Jul 12, 2017)

XZero450 said:


> Small living space, 4 Xeons, limited air conditioning. I've had to turn down how much they do in a day so that I can live here too..


Great for Winter heat though


----------



## XZero450 (Jul 12, 2017)

Norton said:


> Great for Winter heat though



Sad part.. Heat is included in my current residence, not A/C.


----------



## T-Bob (Jul 13, 2017)

XZero450 said:


> Stupid summer. Killing my ppd.


Same thing here  I had to take 2 crunchers offline over the past weekend.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 13, 2017)

*Pie!*






*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 14, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 15, 2017)

Yesterday's* Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 16, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 17, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 18, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 21, 2017)

Yesterday's *Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 22, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 23, 2017)

*Pie!*






*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 24, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 25, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 26, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 27, 2017)

*Pie!*




*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler











Taking the Caddy out for a Sunday drive?





Nürburgring America Special Compilation 2016 - Best of American Cars on the Nordschleife!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 28, 2017)

*Pie!*




*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 29, 2017)

*UPDATE:* Corrected
*Pie!*





*Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 31, 2017)

Yesterday's (or at least I think this is right)* Pie!*




*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 31, 2017)

*Pie!*




*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler











Nice numbers @infrared


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 1, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler











This is my last pie this month.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 2, 2017)

*Pie!*




*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 3, 2017)

*Pie!*




*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 4, 2017)

*Pie!*




*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler











Oh Canada!  The Canadian eclipse:





Great weather we're having.  Temperatures over 100 and smoke from wildfires up in Canada, and the border is ~240 miles away.  This picture was taken about 20 minutes before sunset.  No filters used.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 6, 2017)

*Pie:*




*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler











*
Pie:*




*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 7, 2017)

*Pie!*





*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 8, 2017)

*Pie!*




*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Aug 8, 2017)

Holy Shit!!!! I cracked the top 20 with just a i7 860 and i7 3930k. You guys are getting slack. That's 4-6 positions higher than I should be at. WTF team?


----------



## Boatvan (Aug 8, 2017)

I have to check my rigs, my ppd sucks lately


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 9, 2017)

BarbaricSoul said:


> WTF team?


It's summer.


----------



## Norton (Aug 9, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> It's summer.


Yep!

We should be back to full strength by later next month


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 9, 2017)

*Pie!*




*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## peche (Aug 9, 2017)

yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy stil on some pie days! well, competition its pretty hard here, my humble little farm its working harder to get me some points, congrats all people here! epic effort, epic results! keep the stones rocking team!


Regards,


----------



## Norton (Aug 9, 2017)

@infrared looks like we have a little battle going for that #3 slice of Pie.... bring it bud!


----------



## infrared (Aug 9, 2017)

@Norton haha looks like it, you're on!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 10, 2017)

*Pie!*




*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler











Looks like things are heating up across the pond again.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 11, 2017)

*Pie!*




*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Aug 11, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> *Pie!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uh, I think we have a drunk BumbleBee (your numbers are off Bee, check t_ski's score and you'll understand what I mean. He's not the only mistake either)


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 11, 2017)

What do you think t_ski's score is supposed to be?

Drats, I see what I did.  Forgot to sort by yesterday first.


----------



## infrared (Aug 11, 2017)

t_ski's numbers are right, just for some reason they're out of order  I checked free-dc and it showed it in the same order when ordered by the yesterday column, then refreshed the page and it got it right.. I think the stats page is drunk!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 11, 2017)

infrared said:


> t_ski's numbers are right, just for some reason they're out of order  I checked free-dc and it showed it in the same order when ordered by the yesterday column, then refreshed the page and it got it right.. I think the stats page is drunk!


You're too kind.  I was trying to do it PDQ and missed how messed up it was.






infrared said:


> I think the stats page is drunk!


The reason it was this late and out of order was that FDC didn't update last night, so I had to use the yesterday numbers today.


----------



## infrared (Aug 11, 2017)

Well don't do it again or you're fired!  

That pic is gold! Story of my life!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 11, 2017)

infrared said:


> Well don't do it again or you're fired!


I'd rather get fired than have my pay cut.

BTW, fixed.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 12, 2017)

*Pie!*




*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## Norton (Aug 12, 2017)

@infrared nice job grabbing the #3 spot! 

Might have to bring in some of the reserve fleet and get it back!


----------



## infrared (Aug 12, 2017)

Norton said:


> @infrared nice job grabbing the #3 spot!
> 
> Might have to bring in some of the reserve fleet and get it back!


Noooo!  All I've got in reserve is the old qx9650, aside from being junk (4k ppd) it's also got no psu, hdd, case... and uses a horrendous amount of power for what it achieves lol. I'll fight you off for as long as I can though!

Oh, I'm blaming you for (nearly) killing my phone too... When you fired me up for this 3rd place battle I got an extra laptop and my sony Z2 going.. the phone was getting hot which means it throttles the charge power and it ends up consuming more than it's charging so eventually goes flat. I came up with the ingenious idea of putting some cold water in a bag with the end tied, in an aluminium tray, with phone sat on its cold waterbed. It was working stunningly well, even keeping it cool enough to hit it's fastest bin on the cpu. I turn my back for a couple of hours and evidently there must have been a small leak I hadn't noticed. All the water leaked out of the bag into the tray until the phone was totally submerged!! I came back and was horrified. I drained all the water out of my phone (was quite a lot!), and sat with a heat gun on it for a couple of hours with no success. Since I was pretty sure the phone was dead and nothing mattered at this point I suckered off the back, got the battery and motherboard out, pried all the metal cans off of the mainboard and stuck all but the battery in the oven at 80c for a couple of hours (scrubbed off a tiny bit of corrosion on the pcb too). My old man was looking over my shoulder as I'm plugging all the bits together, and i'm just telling him I'm almost totally sure it's fked when I feel it buzz and come to life! Moral of the story - be a hero like me 

tl;dr version - I saved phone, better option is don't let your phone become submerged!


----------



## Norton (Aug 13, 2017)

infrared said:


> Oh, I'm blaming you for (nearly) killing my phone too...




Summer's not over yet so any extra rigs will only be for short runs or testing... maybe a sporadic 8-18k ppd boost here and there


----------



## infrared (Aug 13, 2017)

Norton said:


> Summer's not over yet so any extra rigs will only be for short runs or testing... maybe a sporadic 8-18k ppd boost here and there


lol, i'll blame anyone but myself for doing something daft 

Nice, that's a fair amount of reserve power  We need an option in wcg/f@h that can throttle it based on room temp/target temp. Then you could save on heating costs and justify more crunching power! - my logic hehe


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 14, 2017)

*Pie!*




*
Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler











*Pie!*





*Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler











Ha!  My i5-6500T, using 38 watts, got me back on the top 40 list.

And Capt. @Norton has his battleship gray 3rd spot back.


----------



## peche (Aug 14, 2017)

my little farm is on fire, its been a while since i could hit some sp0ts @Top 20 crunchers chart!
Congrats all stoners for the great job, also interesting battle between for some sp0ts on the chart! 

#EpicTeam 

Regards,


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 15, 2017)

*Pie!*





*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 17, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler













*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## Norton (Aug 17, 2017)

Adding the 1600X and the 3930k back in for awhile was enough for me to grab the #2 slice..... Mmmmm tasty! 

Will likely move one of them to the remote site soon so it can keep running w/o impacting my power bill at home


----------



## manofthem (Aug 17, 2017)

Norton said:


> Adding the 1600X and the 3930k back in for awhile was enough for me to grab the #2 slice..... Mmmmm tasty!
> 
> Will likely move one of them to the remote site soon so it can keep running w/o impacting my power bill at home



Congrats on the #2 spot!  

Power is something we always have to contend with, but it's awesome that you have that option of a remote site. We've been fighting the power bill lately as it's been awfully summer lately.


----------



## Zachary85 (Aug 17, 2017)

I was finally able to find a way to get the cruncher I won from Norton in the last team challenge to connect to my "very" limited home network. I should be back to work in a couple more weeks and have full network access again. .... and then I can fire up my backup server and couple of other PC's I have to increase my output.   It's been a long hot (and mostly broke) summer.   Looking to get back to full power soon.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 18, 2017)

*Pie!*




*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## peche (Aug 18, 2017)

Found this morning that one of my computers is having thermal issues, gotta do some work today to solve the issue, 

REgards,


----------



## infrared (Aug 18, 2017)

All my fleet need maintenance at some point as well, all of them are thick with dust and the mayhems pastel fluid in the 1800x rig has turned nasty


----------



## peche (Aug 18, 2017)

decided to give a monitor seldom during the day to see if temps are the issue here, repaste tomorrow or this afternoon if necessary!

Regards,


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 18, 2017)

infrared said:


> pastel fluid in the 1800x rig has turned nasty


Like jayztwocents?


----------



## infrared (Aug 18, 2017)

Yeah pretty much. It was a bright almost dayglow red and now it's a gross purple brown color. I swapped the fluid out about a month ago with the other half of the bottle, that did the same within a month. It's kinda frosted the res tube, it should polish out easy enough but i gave it a good scrub in detergent and didn't get anywhere. I think it's partly due to sun being on this machine for a few hours of the day, probably should relocate it! But yeah, no more pastel fluids, shoulda listened to Jay! 

The blue ek fluid in the 6700k system has stayed really nice, I think it's been going for about a year now 24/7 and doesn't look like it needs touching.


----------



## Norton (Aug 19, 2017)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*
August 18th, 2017*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today











Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## Norton (Aug 20, 2017)

*Time for Pie.....!* 
*
August 19th, 2017*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today











Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *[/QUOTE]


----------



## Norton (Aug 22, 2017)

*Time for Pie(s).....!* 
*
August 20th & 21st, 2017

Today*




*
Yesterday*




*Are you in our Top 20?

Today*




*
Yesterday*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today




Today





Yesterday







Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *


----------



## XZero450 (Aug 22, 2017)

Someone will take my spot today.  I have a system down, so they will likely have it for a week or two.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 24, 2017)

Day old *Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler












Yesterday's *Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler











@Recca29 has Ryzen, and it shows!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 25, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## Recca29 (Aug 26, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Day old *Pie!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that was not even active for a whole day. had to shut it down due to power outage. 
some bits to fix and OC and than see what number it makes. 

FYI: really satisfied with the performance.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 26, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 28, 2017)

Yesterday's *Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler











Stoners!

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 30, 2017)

*Yesterday's Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler












*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## Norton (Aug 30, 2017)

Moved the latest discussion over to the Team thread


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 31, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## Norton (Sep 1, 2017)

*FreeDC stats weren't updated due to a WCG error so enjoy some Throwback Thursday Pies 

August 31st, 2015





August 31st, 2014





August 31st, 2013




*


----------



## Norton (Sep 3, 2017)

*NOTE- WCG updates have recently stalled (now fixed?) so these results may not be as accurate as usual....
*
*Time for Pie.....!* 
*
September 1st and 2nd, 2017*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today











Congrats to All of our crunchers!!! *[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## manofthem (Sep 3, 2017)

I see a few extra /quotes lol. 

Great work pie eaters!


----------



## twilyth (Sep 4, 2017)

September 3rd pie







Top 20






Almost There



Spoiler


----------



## twilyth (Sep 5, 2017)

*September 4th pie and best of luck to our friends in Florida.*






*Top 20*






*Almost there



Spoiler










*


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 6, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





Almost There:


Spoiler


----------



## manofthem (Sep 6, 2017)

Personally I'll continue to drop as the weekend brings in some weather to South Florida. I anticipate dropping off the charts come Saturday, and if it is really bad, it may last a while. 

Hope everyone down here is getting ready and has what they need!


----------



## twilyth (Sep 8, 2017)

Pie for September 6th - I think this is accurate.  I had to use the data from the '2 days ago' column and sort in Excel.






Top 20






Almost There



Spoiler


----------



## Norton (Sep 8, 2017)

twilyth said:


> Pie for September 6th - I think this is accurate. I had to use the data from the '2 days ago' column and sort in Excel.


FreeDC hasn't been updating properly since the last WCG issue- BOINCStats seems to be updating regularly over the past few days though*
https://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/user/list/12/0/22175

*Note- the Credit/day numbers don't really match since the end points of a day are different for each site....


----------



## twilyth (Sep 8, 2017)

I just noticed that the Sept 6th pie was exactly the same as the 5th - d'oh.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Sep 8, 2017)

twilyth said:


> I just noticed that the Sept 6th pie was exactly the same as the 5th - d'oh.



except for Recca29 at 21st on the 5th, but not listed on the 6th


----------



## twilyth (Sep 8, 2017)

Huh.  That's bizarre.  Apologies to Recca29 if I screwed something up and somehow managed to drop his name.  I don't know how I would have done that but I'm assuming it was my mistake.


----------



## T-Bob (Sep 8, 2017)

manofthem said:


> Personally I'll continue to drop as the weekend brings in some weather to South Florida. I anticipate dropping off the charts come Saturday, and if it is really bad, it may last a while.
> 
> Hope everyone down here is getting ready and has what they need!


I expect to be doing the same thing.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 10, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## Norton (Sep 10, 2017)

Today's numbers should be pretty big- FreeDC fixed their WCG stats a short time ago and all of the points from the last few days will be reported today:

http://www.free-dc.org/showthread.php?56197-WCG-Stats-not-updating-for-4-days

@Boatvan Milestones are also available now- early congrats to today's Stoners!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 11, 2017)

Norton said:


> Today's numbers should be pretty big- FreeDC fixed their WCG stats a short time ago and all of the points from the last few days will be reported today:








Today's stats from BOINCstats:
*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 12, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler











Welcome back @T.R.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 13, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 14, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler










Nice to see @Chicken Patty back after Irma.

This just brought a smile to my face:


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 15, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 16, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 17, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost there:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 18, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 19, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 20, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 21, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## peche (Sep 21, 2017)

TPU WCG Team  just rocks


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 22, 2017)

*Pie!*






*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 23, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 25, 2017)

Weekend  Pies!

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler












*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 26, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 27, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 28, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## peche (Sep 28, 2017)




----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 29, 2017)

*Pie:*




*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 2, 2017)

*Pie!*




*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler











*
Pie!*




*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler












*Pie!*




*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## Arjai (Oct 3, 2017)

I am so itchy to get up into the TOP20! Breath, Arjai, Breath...it will be OK! LOL.

Finding time is my issue, at hand. Eventually, I will have time. Just not now. Might be sometime around the Holidays? IDK for sure. But, I am Coming! I have the parts I need. So, I will use them!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 4, 2017)

*Pie!*




*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler











*
Pie!*




*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## peche (Oct 4, 2017)

Is on fire!!! ​


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 5, 2017)

*Pie!*




*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 9, 2017)

*Pie!*




*
Top 20:*




*
Almost there:*


Spoiler











And 

*Pie!*




*
Top 20:*




*
Almost there:*


Spoiler











And 

*Pie!*




*
Top 20:*




*
Almost there:*


Spoiler











And 

*Pie!*




*
Top 20:*




*
Almost there:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 10, 2017)

*Pie!*




*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## stevorob (Oct 10, 2017)

Nomnomnomnomnom that 5% slice.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 11, 2017)

*Pie!*




*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## XZero450 (Oct 14, 2017)

I will be taking my slice back soon.. Got my 2695 up again.  Temps are finally getting down there I can start cranking all these Xeon's back to 100%


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 16, 2017)

*Pie!*




*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler













*Pie!*




*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler












*
Pie!*




*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler












*
Pie!*




*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler












*
Pie!*




*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 17, 2017)

*Pie!*




*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 19, 2017)

*Pie!*




*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler











*
Pie!*




*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 20, 2017)

*Pie!*




*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 21, 2017)

*Pie!*




*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 22, 2017)

*Pie!*




*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 23, 2017)

*Pie!*




*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## Norton (Oct 23, 2017)

Apologies for the lower output Team, my Ryzen setups aren't hitting anywhere near the output they should be able to atm


----------



## peche (Oct 23, 2017)

Norton said:


> Apologies for the lower output Team, my Ryzen setups aren't hitting anywhere near the output they should be able to atm


welcome to my world!, gotta reformat my whole farm ....

Regards,


----------



## twilyth (Oct 23, 2017)

Not sure what's going on on my end.  My only guess is that the tape backups have been sucking cpu cycles.  Well, there's that and the fact that the Ryzen system tends to shut down when both monitors shut off.  Very strange behavior.


----------



## peche (Oct 23, 2017)

decided to format half devices this Saturday, gonna use W10x64eng, 2x2GB ram and disable updates on all those machines, also will disable several processes from windows...

 i just need'em to crunch


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 23, 2017)

peche said:


> i just need'em to crunch


If they're dedicated crunching machines, it's time to go Linux!  Seriously, it's not that hard, just different.


----------



## infrared (Oct 23, 2017)

Norton said:


> Apologies for the lower output Team, my Ryzen setups aren't hitting anywhere near the output they should be able to atm


Running MIP by any chance? My two ryzen systems absolutely hate those WU's. Dunno why 

#2 Ryzen lost it's internet awareness earlier so I restarted it and it took about 10 mins uploading all the finished stuff lol. And I'm doing a bit of VR gaming on he primary ryzen rig, so that'll be slightly down on points now and again.


----------



## peche (Oct 23, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> If they're dedicated crunching machines, it's time to go Linux!  Seriously, it's not that hard, just different.


they are in the office, so i rather to use windows if i need to replace a computer sadly will be one of these, so i wont be nnedin to reformat again,
Advise truly appreciated! 


Regards,


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 24, 2017)

*Pie!*





*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## peche (Oct 24, 2017)

Gettin hard to hit top 20


----------



## manofthem (Oct 24, 2017)

peche said:


> Gettin hard to hit top 20



This is all too true!  I'm just glad that I was able to sneak in once again and not get bounced out


----------



## twilyth (Oct 24, 2017)




----------



## peche (Oct 24, 2017)

manofthem said:


> This is all too true!  I'm just glad that I was able to sneak in once again and not get bounced out


i guess you just got my #19-20 seat in the list!   lets crunch harder! its the only way !


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 24, 2017)

Actually, I'm partially responsible.  I admit it.


----------



## peche (Oct 24, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Actually, I'm partially responsible. I admit it.







knew it .....!


----------



## T.R. (Oct 25, 2017)

*ahem*


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 25, 2017)

*Pie!*




*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## peche (Oct 25, 2017)

my farm wasnt uploading results, did a check on 4 computers today, some tasks were like ready to report, then had to manually click on project update, gotta reformat this farm soon


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 26, 2017)

i will not take any pie, but im up and running on a FX 8350


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 26, 2017)

*Pie!*




*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## Arjai (Oct 26, 2017)

Do I spy Chicken?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 27, 2017)

*Pie!*




*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 28, 2017)

*Pie!*




*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 28, 2017)

Seen that my numbers were down and found my 4P server was sitting at the dang boot screen............... Unexpected reboot. Not even sure what happened but it's back up and running/crunching.


----------



## twilyth (Oct 28, 2017)

The ongoing saga of my tape backup.  It turns out that the software I was thinking about using doesn't do spanned backups where it automatically continues the backup on a second and third tape once the first tape is full.  Since I have about 15Tb that I want to be able to backup that was a real issue.  The software I got now does do that but it wouldn't run under win7 so I had to install server 2008 and reinstall all of the drivers and software.  That meant that the dual 14core rig was down for a while.  Then when I finally got boinc installed I forgot to change the defaults so it was only running at 60% capacity.

All of that is fixed now so after a temporary drop today I should be back tomorrow although from the look of things I'm going to need MOAR COARS if I want to stay in the top 10.  The competition here is just merciless.  Keep on crunchin'!!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 29, 2017)

*Pie!*




*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 30, 2017)

*Pie!*





*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 31, 2017)

*Just ignore this post.  Correct numbers below.*
*

Pie!*




*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## infrared (Oct 31, 2017)

Weird, my rigs have all been returning work.  oh well, i guess i'll have one of those huge spikes when it catches up.


----------



## Norton (Oct 31, 2017)

infrared said:


> Weird, my rigs have all been returning work.  oh well, i guess i'll have one of those huge spikes when it catches up.


I had 4 of my rigs go down due to area wide power failures yesterday 

Everything should be back running strong today 

*EDIT*- got 3 out of 4 going strong. One of them appears to be misbehaving and I can't get over to it until tomorrow


----------



## infrared (Oct 31, 2017)

Norton said:


> I had 4 of my rigs go down due to area wide power failures yesterday
> 
> Everything should be back running strong today


At least Ion's turned up the wick more than enough to cover for us in the mean time


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 31, 2017)

infrared said:


> Weird, my rigs have all been returning work.  oh well, i guess i'll have one of those huge spikes when it catches up.


Well, dick farts!

I get the numbers for pie by simply copying and pasting into Excel.  The numbers for yesterday look very different now than they did when I did Pie last night, and, like a robot, didn't notice that something was amiss.  So....

Corrected *Pie!*




*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## infrared (Oct 31, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Well, dick farts!
> 
> I get the numbers for pie by simply copying and pasting into Excel.  The numbers for yesterday look very different now than they did when I did Pie last night, and, like a robot, didn't notice that something was amiss.  So....
> 
> Corrected *Pie!*


Awesome, that's more like it  ty 
It wasn't your fault though, I checked freeDC last night and it just had 0 0 for me, glad it caught up.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 31, 2017)

And now FDC shows this: (all those "0's" in the right column should not be "0's" )


----------



## Arjai (Oct 31, 2017)

Can that be correct^...I am 100th on our Team?


----------



## Norton (Oct 31, 2017)

Arjai said:


> Can that be correct^...I am 100th on our Team?


Only for today.... you will be *99th* tomorrow


----------



## infrared (Oct 31, 2017)

Arjai said:


> Can that be correct^...I am 100th on our Team?


It's ordered by points today, you might be rank 100, but you're our 38th fastest contributor today


----------



## Arjai (Nov 1, 2017)

Norton said:


> Only for today.... you will be *99th* tomorrow


I was hanging around in the mid 100's for what seems like forever!!



infrared said:


> It's ordered by points today, you might be rank 100, but you're our 38th fastest contributor today



Not sure how you came up with that but, it sounds OK to me!

 EDIT: Oh, I get it. I am 38th today. I was 32nd, yesterday! LOL, I am slow, sometimes...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 1, 2017)

After some manipulation of the data from FDC:
*Pie!*




*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## manofthem (Nov 1, 2017)

@Norton looks like those rigs are reporting again


----------



## Norton (Nov 1, 2017)

manofthem said:


> @Norton looks like those rigs are reporting again


Actually I still have one rig down  Hoping to get over to it in the next day or so


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 3, 2017)

*Pie!*




*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler











*
Pie!*




*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 4, 2017)

*Pie!*




*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 5, 2017)

*Pie!*




*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler











Kudos to @XZero450 for being in the top 10 for the TPU WCG team and 3rd place for the F@H team!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 6, 2017)

*Pie!*




*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 7, 2017)

*Pie!*




*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 8, 2017)

*Pie!*




*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler











@brandonwh64 , what happened?  I think I had a system W10 update/reboot on me.
@xvi , nice to see you in the top 40.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 8, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> @brandonwh64 , what happened?  I think I had a system W10 update/reboot on me.
> @xvi , nice to see you in the top 40.



Hmmm I do not know. I will check my cruncher in the rack when I get to work but as of yesterday 5pm they were both still going.



*edit* yep looks like windows updated and rebooted the machine. I am gonna disable windows updates


----------



## manofthem (Nov 8, 2017)

brandonwh64 said:


> *edit* yep looks like windows updated and rebooted the machine. I am gonna disable windows updates



That seems to be all too common for us


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 8, 2017)

manofthem said:


> That seems to be all too common for us



I disabled the updates through GPO. Shouldn't be a problem anymore


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 9, 2017)

*Pie!*




*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 10, 2017)

*Pie!*





*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 12, 2017)

*Pie!*




*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler











*
Pie!*




*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 13, 2017)

*Pie!*




*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 14, 2017)

*Pie!*




*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 15, 2017)

*Pie!*




*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 16, 2017)

*Pie!*




*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## phill (Nov 16, 2017)

I can't believe I'm in the top users   Very surprised and surprising!!  Can certainly see when the 2600k has been on all day  lol  If only I could get a few more online I might even make the top 20.... 

Thanks guys for reporting this, it's brilliant!! 

Oh by the way, is there a way to get a little read out like thebluebumblebee has in his signature??  I just noticed a few of the people here have that..


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 17, 2017)

*Pie!*




*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## phill (Nov 17, 2017)

[ION] is creating some massive numbers!!  I'm beginning to feel bad!!


----------



## XZero450 (Nov 17, 2017)

@phill don't let @[ION]'s production make you feel bad. He's our special little cruncher that does some amazing things with hardware few of us have access to. What matter's is not where you are on the pie chart, but that you have contributed that crunching throughput.


----------



## phill (Nov 17, 2017)

I would love to know what he runs it on!!  Must be something at his work??  Amazing guy doing all that mind!

Is there something that I could put in my signature that would show my daily/weekly output?  Something on the World Grid site at all?


----------



## Norton (Nov 17, 2017)

phill said:


> Is there something that I could put in my signature that would show my daily/weekly output? Something on the World Grid site at all?



Here you go:

http://stats.free-dc.org/projusertag.php?proj=bwcg&id=172362&theme=1






Change the number at the end of the url for a different theme

Note that you can get your WCG cruncher badge for your signature when you reach 100,000 FreeDC/BOINC points


----------



## phill (Nov 17, 2017)

Thank you kind sir   I take it there are different levels of cruncher badges??   If only the other projects were included   Norton do you know where I might be able to find something like this one please?






I can't seem to find the log in button on the Free-DC site, I must be rather blind......


----------



## Norton (Nov 17, 2017)

phill said:


> Thank you kind sir  I take it there are different levels of cruncher badges??  If only the other projects were included  Norton do you know where I might be able to find something like this one please?


That's for folding- found here:
https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/?nav=IMAGES
Folding Team stats;
https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_list.php?s=&srt=1&t=50711



phill said:


> I can't seem to find the log in button on the Free-DC site, I must be rather blind......


You don't need to log in- see this page for your stats (link for the image is in the summary):
http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=172362


----------



## phill (Nov 17, 2017)

I swear sometimes I'd loose my head if it wasn't screwed on lol  Thank you Norton  

Now for a another really dumb question, is there a tick box or something that I need to turn on the signature at all Norton??  I've tried the [sigpic] http://stats.free-dc.org/projusertag.php?proj=bwcg&id=172362&theme=1 [/sigpic] thing and it's having none of it..  Am I missing something out???  Apart from engaging my brain I mean.....


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 18, 2017)

*Pie!*




*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 19, 2017)

*Pie!*




*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 20, 2017)

*Pie!*




*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 21, 2017)

*Pie!*




*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler











Great to have more than 50 contributing 4,000 or more!


----------



## phill (Nov 21, 2017)

Amazing work guys!!  I've had a few days away since my daughter has been with me and other things have been happening, so hopefully after each day after work I'll get them cores crunching as best as I can


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 22, 2017)

*Pie!*




*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## phill (Nov 22, 2017)

Whoopie   Made the list again!!


----------



## phill (Nov 22, 2017)

Guys just a daft question but is there a way on free-dc to view what each of your systems are making or does it just come under your user name?


----------



## Norton (Nov 22, 2017)

phill said:


> Guys just a daft question but is there a way on free-dc to view what each of your systems are making or does it just come under your user name?


There's an option on your WCG account to "show hosts"

This will allow the stats websites to see your rigs and track them.

I'm mobile atm but maybe another member can post a pic or link of the page?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 22, 2017)

It's under Settings - My Profile towards the bottom of the page. 
https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/ms/viewMyProfile.do


----------



## phill (Nov 22, 2017)

Thanks guys, I know of the one under WGC but I was wondering if I could see that detail on the Free-DC site?  http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=host&proj=bwcg&hostid=4148332

Is that for just users with one device crunching or would each of the crunchers I have, have a different ID?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 22, 2017)

It takes a while for that setting to show up on FDC, IIRC, until the next EOD update.
All of your systems have their own ID.  Here, take a look at mine: http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=645792


----------



## phill (Nov 22, 2017)

I'm so dopey at times it's unreal!! lol

So all of those ID's, are of devices??  What a numpty...  I'm so sorry for wasting peoples time on that!! Should have just clicked on it !! lol


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 22, 2017)

The amount of information that's available with WCG is mind boggling.  No worries.


----------



## phill (Nov 22, 2017)

Thanks for being understanding 

I see you get a decent throughput with the 2600k under Linux, do you have it overclocked at all?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 23, 2017)

*Pie!*





*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## Norton (Nov 24, 2017)

*Time for Pie.....!* 

*November 23rd, 2017*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today











Congrats to All of our crunchers!!!*


----------



## Norton (Nov 25, 2017)

*Time for Pie.....!* 

*November 24th, 2017*




*Are you in our Top 20?*




*Or almost there?


Spoiler:  Positions 21 thru 40 Today











Congrats to All of our crunchers!!!*


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 26, 2017)

*Pie!*




*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## phill (Nov 26, 2017)

Woo hoo   Made the list again   If only I had a few more cores lol   Thank you to all who put up with me


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 27, 2017)

*Pie!*




*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## phill (Nov 27, 2017)

Getting better   I'll have to try running that R710 a bit more


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 28, 2017)

*Pie!*




*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 29, 2017)

*Pie!*




*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 30, 2017)

*Pie!*




*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler










@[Ion] had an off day:


----------



## phill (Nov 30, 2017)

Getting there with the scores   If ION has a few more days like that we might start loosing places lol I hope everything is alright with him  

Looking forward to the weekend to see if we can push some slightly higher numbers


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 1, 2017)

*Pie!*




*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 3, 2017)

*Pie!*




*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 3, 2017)

*Pie!*




*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## phill (Dec 5, 2017)

I hope you guys don't mind me doing this   (I think this is for the 3rd November  )





Almost there...





I'll see if I can figure out the pie chart in a mo!!


----------



## phill (Dec 5, 2017)

I hope this is for yesterday, 4th November 





Almost there...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 6, 2017)

*Pie!*




*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler













phill said:


> I hope you guys don't mind me doing this


Not at all.  More help in the kitchen is always appreciated.  A PM ahead of time is a good idea however.


----------



## phill (Dec 6, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> *Pie!*
> [/SPOILER]
> Not at all.  More help in the kitchen is always appreciated.  A PM ahead of time is a good idea however.



I didn't know of the rules or how it was working so I hoped I was doing more good than bad!


----------



## infrared (Dec 6, 2017)

This and the folding sections are some of the most chilled sections on tpu, don't worry about getting chewed out over something like this lol, thanks for pitching in.


----------



## phill (Dec 6, 2017)

I'll keep it in mind Infrared   I just don't like annoying anyone


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 7, 2017)

*Pie!*





*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## phill (Dec 7, 2017)

Wow, those 12 cores seems to be working for me   Thanks for the show and could I drop you a PM about how you do this??


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 7, 2017)

I highlight and copy the top 40 or so from FDC 
paste into Excel
strip out the columns that I don't want (created a macro to do this)
change some username's to their TPU usernames
lately, I've been trying to highlight those who have a milestone for the day
select the top 10 and insert a pie chart - modify for looks
I use TPUCapture to capture and upload files to TPU automatically.

I'm an Excel noob, so YMMV.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 8, 2017)

*Pie!*




*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 9, 2017)

*Pie!*




*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 10, 2017)

*Pie!*




*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 11, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 12, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 13, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 15, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler












*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 16, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 17, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler










Nice job everyone!  *52* people with over 4,000 points for the day!   Welcome back @GREASEMONKEY


----------



## Norton (Dec 17, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Welcome back @GREASEMONKEY




Apologies for my lower than usual ppd  2 of my remote rigs aren't reporting atm and I won't be able to get to them until Monday


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Dec 17, 2017)

Thanks! They are ramping up! Gonna try for some! For nostalgic purposes!


----------



## Recca29 (Dec 17, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> *Pie!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, finally made it to top 20, but that was temporary.


----------



## phill (Dec 17, 2017)

I see Blindfitter is showing off again   I can't even get that high with the daily numbers!! :lol:


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 18, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## phill (Dec 18, 2017)

Top 20   Woo Hoo


----------



## infrared (Dec 18, 2017)

Wahey, I've got internet again! Annoyingly I had all my rigs set to only store 1 day of work so they ran dry pretty quick when teh web broke. I was tethering the mobile, but after falling asleep with spotify playing all my data got used 

Welcome back @GREASEMONKEY and @Boatvan (think he said he was back in the main wcg thread)


----------



## Boatvan (Dec 18, 2017)

I am indeed back and hope to have some pie soon.... Missed crunching badly.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 19, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 20, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 21, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler











Maybe @[ION] had a:


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 22, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 23, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler











50 donors with 4,000+ points!  Nice!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 24, 2017)

*Pie!*






*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 24, 2017)

Look out all you top 10!!!!!!!! I'm coming for a taste of that pie!!!!!!! 



Spoiler: XZero cruncher






http://imgur.com/MQBJpiq




http://imgur.com/qQ9wXdh




http://imgur.com/8LYRUk5




http://imgur.com/gquMWlm




http://imgur.com/492zXXl


----------



## twilyth (Dec 24, 2017)

You'll get my pie when you pry it from my sticky, rhubarb-stained fingers and not until!!!


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Dec 24, 2017)

Looks like I'm going to have to battle a little harder than expected. When I started back up a week ago, I didn't expect such lackluster results from the octa AMD's.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 25, 2017)

On this Christmas eve:

I hope life treats you kind and that you have all that you ever dreamed of.
I wish you joy and happiness
But above all of this, I wish you love*

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler













stinger608 said:


> Look out all you top 10!!!!!!!! I'm coming for a taste of that pie!!!!!!!


He warned us.  

I think @twilyth might be having a breakdown.

*not my words, Dolly Parton's.


----------



## twilyth (Dec 25, 2017)

I can see @stinger608 in my rearview.  He's coming up fast.  It's just a matter of time before I'm roadkill.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 26, 2017)

*Pie:*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler













twilyth said:


> I can see @stinger608 in my rearview.  He's coming up fast.  It's just a matter of time before I'm roadkill.


And on Christmas no less!

Nice move @blindfitter


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 27, 2017)

Check back in ~12 hours.  There's no fire in the oven.
....
*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 28, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 29, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 29, 2017)

Wow, it's so awesome to be getting pie!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks to the amazing @XZero450


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 30, 2017)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler











There you go, @Arjai


----------



## Arjai (Dec 30, 2017)

Hmm, I thought my results would hit Thursday, but, it took some effing around before the internet came back on Thursday night after work. Hopefully, they show up in Friday's numbers?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 31, 2017)

*Pie!*




*
Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 1, 2018)

This is the last *Pie!*




*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler










...for 2017 anyway.


----------



## phill (Jan 1, 2018)

I see Blindfitter is making a name for himself...    Nice one mate   be catching me up soon since I have not been around much since Isabelle has been with me..  Hopefully again soon tho!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 2, 2018)

*Pie!*




*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 2, 2018)

Got my hexcore CPU up and running. It's crunching now as we speak. When I get my old system up and running for my g/f (6600k) Ill crunch on that too. Ill also try and get my dads 2500 (or 2400 i dont remember what it is) going as well.

I think i need to reseat my AIO cooler though. My temps idle are in the 30-40*C range at 4.7GHz and under load high 70's to 80's.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 3, 2018)

*Pie!*




*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## phill (Jan 3, 2018)

Impressive work guys!!  Stinger, I see your having some pie now


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 4, 2018)

*Pie!*




*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 4, 2018)

Im  back in the race!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 5, 2018)

*Pie!*




*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## twilyth (Jan 5, 2018)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Im  back in the race!


Crap, first @stinger608 rolls over me like roadkill, now you and @thebluebumblebee are filling up my rear view mirror.  I've got 90 threads crunching and I can barely hang on to a slice of pie.  It's not fair I tell ya. You're making me look lustfully at E5 v4 chips.  Damn you all!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 5, 2018)

twilyth said:


> Crap, first @stinger608 rolls over me like roadkill, now you and @thebluebumblebee are filling up my rear view mirror.  I've got 90 threads crunching and I can barely hang on to a slice of pie.  It's not fair I tell ya. You're making me look lustfully at E5 v4 chips.  Damn you all!


I think you should stop being so dramatic and start being EPYC.


----------



## twilyth (Jan 5, 2018)

@thebluebumblebee - You can't get a good deal on those suckers, at least not that I've seen.  There are some on ebay but at thousands of dollars per cpu.  Now they're also apparently on Newegg but at list.

The nice thing about the v4's is that there are always stacks of engineering and qc samples to be had and they sell for a fraction of list.  Sometimes you get a chip that runs a little hot like what happened to me with the 2697 v3's.  One runs about 15C hotter than the other.  But as a rule, if you buy from a reputable vendor, they work just like production models.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 7, 2018)

*Pie!*





*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler











*
Pie!*




*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## phill (Jan 7, 2018)

Upgrade time coming  :LOL:


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 8, 2018)

*Pie!*




*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 8, 2018)

Got my girlfriends new 6600k up and running and crunching. Lets see if I can get in that top 20 now


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 9, 2018)

*Pie!*




*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## blindfitter (Jan 9, 2018)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Got my girlfriends new 6600k up and running and crunching. Lets see if I can get in that top 20 now


you did it, and well done


----------



## phill (Jan 9, 2018)

@blindfitter - I see your trying to crack the top 10 still


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 9, 2018)

Damn [ION] and his crunching farm!


----------



## blindfitter (Jan 9, 2018)

@phill  looking good, 8days to go unless you put the pedal to the metal mate,

ps how do you put the @phill in blue???

as easy as posting, numpty me!!


----------



## twilyth (Jan 9, 2018)

phill said:


> @blindfitter - I see your trying to crack the top 10 still


Apparently I have another pie-hungry cruncher on my tail now.  I'm barely hanging on to the top 10.  But I'm not giving up.  If anyone wants my slice you're going to have to work for it - and I know you will.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 10, 2018)

*Pie!*




*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## phill (Jan 10, 2018)

blindfitter said:


> @phill  looking good, 8days to go unless you put the pedal to the metal mate,
> 
> ps how do you put the @phill in blue???
> 
> as easy as posting, numpty me!!



@blindfitter I've not had the PC's on much at the moment so I've just been catching up with server fun   Besides, you've more cores than I have and unless I get my other X5650 in my server, I'm sure you'll go flying past!!  Plus I'm really trying to curb my electric bill..    I'm after more efficient crunching so I'm keeping my eyes out on somethings and I'm trying to find other area's with work as well 

Good luck to you sir!!

@twilyth you got to watch blindfitter, he seems to go nuts..  I think he's learnt from me how to go OTT  lol


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 10, 2018)

phill said:


> he seems to go nuts..


Ah, no worries, he'll fit right in.


----------



## phill (Jan 10, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Ah, no worries, he'll fit right in.



I like to think so!!


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 10, 2018)

Damn!  Almost cracked the top twenty yesterday.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 11, 2018)

Hexa core computer has been down for a full 24 hours. I couldn't figure out the problem with my new HD120 RBG fans. Come to find out, all I had to do was fully hook the computer up and then delete my old SP120 RBG fan setup and re-setup for the HD120's and it worked!

Temps are MUCH better after upgrading from an H80i v2 to an H100i. Went from 100*C at full load crunching down to just under 70*C at peak (hovering around 67*C)


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 11, 2018)

*Pie!*




*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## phill (Jan 11, 2018)

Lets see how we do today..  12 threads on the VM Linux Mint (that's only using the 6 physical cores, might have to sort that out ) 8 cores on my 2600k @ 4.2Ghz, 8 cores on my 6700k (laptop) @ 2.67Ghz and then 4 cores on my work laptop @ about 2.6Ghz... Hopefully get somewhere ok today


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 11, 2018)

Higher than I thought id be with my main 6core rig down for a full day. Still, not bad though!


----------



## phill (Jan 11, 2018)

Doing very well there sir   Do you run many systems??


----------



## Norton (Jan 11, 2018)

NastyHabits said:


> Here's my WCG Badges and crunching history.


There's a thread for this- moved it over there 

Link:
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/show-off-your-wcg-badges.106560/post-3782105


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 11, 2018)

Oops.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 12, 2018)

*Pie!*




*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 12, 2018)

My numbers are going to be down for a day or so. Lost my network in part of the house. Naturally, it was the area that I have the 4 P system as well as the awesome system I won. 

It will bounce back up though. Fixed it this morning. Dang switch took a big dump. It was about a 15-year-old switch, so can't complain about that.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 12, 2018)

phill said:


> Doing very well there sir   Do you run many systems??


3. My 6core system, my old 6600k that my GF has and my dads 2500.


----------



## phill (Jan 12, 2018)

Doing very well for the amount of cores   I think I might need some more efficient crunchers here!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 13, 2018)

*Pie!*





*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 14, 2018)

*Pie!*




*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## blindfitter (Jan 14, 2018)

*     My "First Slice of PIE"*

Really pleased to have made it, and to see Phill on the same sheet, even had to use my NAS box to help out, couldn't believe  it would almost out perform the 6700K@4.5Mhz when running 2.4Mhz Passive Air cooler!!!

So with a 4930k in the wings should good for 45kppd when the challenges come round, thats until something special appears through the post.


----------



## phill (Jan 14, 2018)

@blindfitter - You underclocking these CPU's a little too much??  4.5Mhz??   I'm pretty sure it's 4.5Ghz  

I'm glad to see you finally made it in the top 10   I suppose if I tweaked my systems to do one task I could get there, but I just let them do all of them and be done with it   I'm very much liking the 18th place   Hopefully when I can get another heatsink at least from work for my R710 that other X5650 will add a little more grunt to my crunching power 

I have found the problem with the crunching as well guys in that running VMware for running Linux, the performance has been cut as it's only really looking at the cores, not so much the threads, so whilst the power consumption is a lot lower, so it the performance as you'd expect..  I might have a look into running Linux on the server from an SSD rather than with the raid cards etc that's in this beast and then see where I go...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 16, 2018)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler











I thought I posted this last night.  Rats!  Oh well, two for the price of one.
*
Pie!*




*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## phill (Jan 16, 2018)

Amazing work guys


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 16, 2018)

Im confused why some peoples names get highlighted. Dont get me wrong I like being special 

I also want to know what [ION] has been doing and how many machines he is running to achieve these numbers and what his electric bill looks like.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 16, 2018)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Im confused why some peoples names get highlighted.


*IF* I remember, I highlight those who got a milestone for the day.


CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I also want to know what [ION] has been doing and how many machines he is running to achieve these numbers and what his electric bill looks like.


Just go to "his" webpage at FDC and either hover your cursor over the system number or click on it and it will tell you what each system is, or at least how BOINC see it. This information is only available if a user has checked the box in their settings - My Profile page on WCG for "show hosts".


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 16, 2018)

looking at our team on the WCG.org website, our teams total runtime predates Jesus.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 17, 2018)

*Pie!*




*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 18, 2018)

*Pie!*




*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 19, 2018)

*Pie!*




*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler











@twilyth , are you upgrading something?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 20, 2018)

*Pie!*




*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 21, 2018)

*Pie!*




*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 22, 2018)

*Pie!*




*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 23, 2018)

*Pie!*




*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 24, 2018)

*Pie!*




*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 25, 2018)

*Pie!*




*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 26, 2018)

*Pie!*




*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 27, 2018)

*Pie!*




*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 28, 2018)

*Pie!*




*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 29, 2018)

*Pie!*




*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 30, 2018)

*Pie!*




*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 31, 2018)

*Pie!*






*Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 1, 2018)

*Pie!*




*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 2, 2018)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler











@Damien Law / @D.Law, what a jump.


----------



## phill (Feb 2, 2018)

Wow that's amazing!!  

@D.Law I'd love some of what you have got there


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 3, 2018)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 4, 2018)

Zzz


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 5, 2018)

*February 3*:

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler












*February 4:*

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler











Not quite @CrAsHnBuRnXp , not quite.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 5, 2018)

No updates? Im just going to assume i beat out [ION]


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 6, 2018)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 7, 2018)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 8, 2018)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 9, 2018)

Zzz, with the flu


----------



## Norton (Feb 10, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Zzz, with the flu


 feel better soon!


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 10, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Zzz, with the flu





Norton said:


> feel better soon!



+1 on that!!!!! 

My wife is really bad and I'm afraid I'm going to have to take her to the damn hospital over this crap.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 12, 2018)

Okay, sorry for the delay, just don't eat too much
*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler












*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler












*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler











And now, the end is near, And so I face the final curt 
*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler











*Notes:*
@blindfitter's new toy pushed me and my nearly 41K off of the pie table!  No pie for 41K!?  Way to go guys!
@[Ion] has invaded Iceland.  They don't stand a chance.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 12, 2018)

Kind of odd how my position keeps bouncing around so much. LOL

5th, 7th, 8th, and then 10th.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 13, 2018)

Zzz


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 14, 2018)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler












*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 15, 2018)

*Pie!*





*Top 25:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 16, 2018)

*Pie!*





*Top 25:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 17, 2018)

Zzz


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 27, 2018)

*Pie!*





*Top 25:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler











*Pie!*





*Top 25:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler











*Pie!*





*Top 25:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler












*Pie!*





*Top 25:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler











*Pie!*





*Top 25:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler











*Pie!*





*Top 25:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler











*Pie!*





*Top 25:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler











*Pie!*





*Top 25:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 6, 2018)

No updates in a while


----------



## phill (Mar 6, 2018)

It seems ION having a problem or two today...  Hope everything is alright


----------



## infrared (Mar 6, 2018)

I expect he's crunching along at his usual crazy pace, freedc (or wcg themselves, not sure) are having some updates done, there's quite a lot of us not showing up atm.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 6, 2018)

Both F@H and freedc/wcg arent really showing regular updates. F@H still shows im at 9.7mil and im well over 15.


----------



## Norton (Mar 6, 2018)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Both F@H and freedc/wcg arent really showing regular updates. F@H still shows im at 9.7mil and im well over 15.


We're a little bit short handed atm for various reasons- volunteers are always welcome. 

If anyone wants to help out they can drop me a PM


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 7, 2018)

Norton said:


> We're a little bit short handed atm for various reasons- volunteers are always welcome.
> 
> If anyone wants to help out they can drop me a PM


Unfortunately, I wont be able to volunteer. I dont have enough time in the day currently and I have a baby that is due literally any day now which I def wont have time to help due to that alone.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 7, 2018)

Damn, if I had about 12 more hours a day, I'd be all over doing pie.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 7, 2018)

*Pie!*






*Top 25:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler











*Pie!*





*Top 25:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler










*Pie!*





*Top 25:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler











*Pie!*





*Top 25:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler











*Pie!*





*Top 25:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler










*Pie!*





*Top 25:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler











*Pie!*





*Top 25:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler











Sorry, I lost a couple of day's info.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 8, 2018)

Pie postponed due to FreeDC error, or at least what I hope is an error.  We lost almost 30 contributors...
It got fixed.

*Pie:*





*Top 25:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 9, 2018)

Finally, some numbers that look right for

*Pie!*





*Top 25:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## phill (Mar 9, 2018)

Thanks for doing this


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 11, 2018)

I think these numbers are correct????

*Pie!*





*Top 25:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler












*Pie!*





*Top 25:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 17, 2018)

This waiting until the following morning has





*Pie!*





*Top 25:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler











*Pie!*





*Top 25:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler










*
Pie!*




*
Top 25:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## VulkanBros (Mar 19, 2018)

[ION] the PACMan - eating the rest .......     good I´m not in Top 10 ...


----------



## Arjai (Mar 21, 2018)

It appears my i3's have had time to spool it up! I believe it could go even higher. I am thinking, just under 8 grand, avg. If things work out, I may be in the TOP25 in the next few months!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 21, 2018)

Finally made it back to top20 with 3 rigs running. 








Arjai said:


> It appears my i3's have had time to spool it up! I believe it could go even higher. I am thinking, just under 8 grand, avg. If things work out, I may be in the TOP25 in the next few months!



Congrats!   Looks like a good day for both of us.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 22, 2018)

Wow!!!!!!! Just had to post this one tonight. 





Wasn't sure how to copy the list, but had to show the pie. 

First time in my crunching career that I have ever hit 3rd!!!!!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 22, 2018)

stinger608 said:


> Wow!!!!!!! Just had to post this one tonight.
> 
> View attachment 98653
> 
> ...



Huge Milestone and Accomplishment!!!  Well done, that pie tastes good eh 



edit: 2nd day in top 20 for meself


----------



## blindfitter (Mar 22, 2018)

@stinger608 those 100 cpu horse's are pulling some wattage? 

Go for Norton and stir things UP...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 22, 2018)

*Pie!*




*
Top 25:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler











*Pie!*





*Top 25:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler












*Pie!*





*Top 25:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler












*Pie!* https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/have-you-got-pie-today.93832/post-3816978

*Top 25:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 22, 2018)

I just had to confirm I wanted to give you a like...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 24, 2018)

*Pie!*




*
Top 25:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 26, 2018)

*Pie!*





*Top 25:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler










*
Pie!*




*
Top 25:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler










*
Pie!*




*
Top 25:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler










Check out @jboydgolfer and @Antykain scores.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 26, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Check out @jboydgolfer and @Antykain scores.



Twins, I do declare 



Spoiler












Good work on those pies and congrats to the pie eaters!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 28, 2018)

Not quite sure how but finally grabbed a piece of piece tonight, small slice but still a slice!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 28, 2018)

*Pie!*





*Top 25:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler










*
Pie!*




*
Top 25:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## Arjai (Mar 28, 2018)

Nice! bouncing around in the 30's now!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 29, 2018)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler











Nice 100K there @Norton !!!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 30, 2018)

*Pie!*





*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## Arjai (Mar 30, 2018)

9,808! 
I haven't seen a number, like that, since....

I think I sandbagged 3 days of work, once, before a Challenge. That number was around 8,000!



Cue the Jeffersons Theme song! LOL


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 31, 2018)

*Pie!*




*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## phill (Mar 31, 2018)

It seems my extra cores might be helping a little...  Ummm...  Wondering if I can get my other 24 threads up and running soon


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 1, 2018)

*Pie!*




*
Top 20:*




*
Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## manofthem (Apr 6, 2018)

*Pie!*

April 5, 2018






*1st 25:*





*2nd 25*:



Spoiler











*3rd 25:*


Spoiler


----------



## manofthem (Apr 9, 2018)

*Pie!*

April 8, 2018







*1st 25:*





*2nd 25*:



Spoiler











*3rd 25:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 10, 2018)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler











Anyone noticing what @t_ski's been doing?


----------



## manofthem (Apr 10, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Anyone noticing what @t_ski's been doing?



Last I talked to him, he mentioned a recent hardware adjustment that was somewhat minor but then said he was thinking about something else but he didn't elaborate. Whatever it was, it looks like it was a great call. 

Not only @t_ski but looks like @D.Law also shot way up recently!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 11, 2018)

Just noticed that I wrote "Mar." for the last pie.  Sorry

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 13, 2018)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## manofthem (Apr 13, 2018)

Let's take a moment to appreciate how awesome it is that you need 30k+ just to grab a slice of pie!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 13, 2018)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler










I think we're gaining on @[Ion]


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 14, 2018)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 16, 2018)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler











*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 16, 2018)

Nice into the top 40


----------



## Arjai (Apr 17, 2018)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Nice into the top 40



What is your BOINC name?

Never mind I see it now.


----------



## phill (Apr 17, 2018)

I'm rather impressed and happy with the fact I'm pushing some good numbers!!  I would like to get these last to L5640's up and running if I can and that'll do me perfectly!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 19, 2018)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler











*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler











*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## phill (Apr 19, 2018)

Wow we are getting some very good numbers!!  TPU is crunching crazy!!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 19, 2018)

Nice, a shave under 9k for yesterday  can't wait to get the fx 8320 up and crunching in June hopefully


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 20, 2018)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## phill (Apr 20, 2018)

I'm still surprised to be seeing myself in the top 20 each day..  I'm not used to it!!  From the results just come in, today's scores are looking a bit poor!!   

Some of the Ryzen 2 scores and reviews I've been reading up on are looking very impressive..  I'd very much like one!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 22, 2018)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler











*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler











@phill is trying to grab some pie.


----------



## phill (Apr 22, 2018)

@thebluebumblebee - Always want some pie!!  Pie is good...  I like pie... 

Oh and I'm trying to get myself in the top 10 too lol  If I had myself a PSU I think I could grab some pie..  But sadly, everything but the girl, I mean the PSU....


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 22, 2018)

getting close to top 30


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 23, 2018)

*Pie!*






*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler











I have no idea how I got 65K???


----------



## phill (Apr 23, 2018)

Have you been holding on to results??   I'm kidding   I've noticed that sometimes with Boinc that it sometime needs a manual update on the project as sometimes you have a lot of tasks that are completed but they don't go straight away..  I suppose there's a time that it automatically updates?..  Not to sure 

But 65k, very impressive   No pie for me!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 28, 2018)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler











*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler











*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler











*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler











Today's numbers are still in the oven.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 28, 2018)

Just noticed my numbers were a low. Checked the pcs and seemed 2 were offline, must have been a power issue with a storm that rolled in today. Found the Ryzen system sitting at a black screen saying no boot device; had to turn off and let sit for a bit then start up again. This is the second time it's done that this week (first time was a few days ago when another storm brought lightning that took the power for a little bit).

Anyway, congrats to the pie eaters! Seems @t_ski shot up pretty good lately too


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 28, 2018)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler











Check out @moonboystrikesback 's score for the last two days. (just interesting to me)


----------



## manofthem (Apr 28, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Check out @moonboystrikesback 's score for the last two days. (just interesting to me)



That is some very consistent ppd right there. Let's see what tonight brings...maybe 4,001


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 30, 2018)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler











{auto-merged}

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## 4x4n (May 1, 2018)

Wow, 40k won't even get you slice anymore. Way to go team.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 1, 2018)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler










@Norton 's attemp to hit 100,000+ 2 days in a row:






This is for @[Ion]


----------



## phill (May 1, 2018)

4x4n said:


> Wow, 40k won't even get you slice anymore. Way to go team.



Me thinks I'm going to need to fill up that rack case full of servers to get anywhere near the pie now!!   I'd like some pie, I miss pie.....


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 4, 2018)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 6, 2018)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler











*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler











*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler











*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 9, 2018)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler











*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler











{auto-merged}

These are the correct FreeDC colors. 
*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## Arjai (May 10, 2018)

Well, my points are slowly rebounding. Tweaked a few settings in my profiles. Now, I can't even remember what I did and too lazy, at the moment to look it up. Plus, it is still a bit early to make the call, if it is working.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 10, 2018)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## Arjai (May 10, 2018)

My A/C has been fixed!! lappytop is already 3C cooler!!


----------



## manofthem (May 10, 2018)

Low on points, gotta check my pcs, again.  Found my 1600x unresponsive yesterday, sounded like pc was running but no monitor signal. Manually rebooted and wouldn't boot into windows, seemed to loop after bios. Booted into bios and the ADATA drive wasn't shown in boot menu, so has to look through other settings and found it, selected it, and then it showed back up in boot order menu. Weird, and while it may be coincidence, I don't think I would ever go with another ADATA drive. 

Now just checked FreeDC and it appears the 4790 hasn't been crunching for a little while. Can't remote into it since TeamViewer doesn't appear to be running. Oh what fun! 

Hopefully I'll get it sorted this evening and have all rigs running again.


----------



## infrared (May 10, 2018)

I've been using BoincTasks to keep tabs on mine mate, might be worth checking out. You give it the IP address of each machine and you can see exactly what they're all up to 

I need to pause for maintenance soon, my bedroom rig contains 98% dust! Surprised PSU hasn't gone up in flames! And the water loop has been untouched for 2 years.
And I need to start keeping tabs on energy use, getting metered plugs on everything.  I'll keep my 3 rigs rolling but might back off to stock and undervolt.


----------



## phill (May 10, 2018)

I'm thankful for my solar panels today, made me about 25kW all day so been burning through that as much as possible with laptop, server, SR2 and the 2600k plugged in and crunching not to mention the rest of the house..  
I'll be getting my 6700k back up and crunching as well, so that's been at work and the guys I work with have been rather impressed...  So time to get some crunching done !!  I need to get the work units done and then I can get Linux reinstalled and MATE put on instead of Mint and see what, if any, the differences are/is 

I know that the SR2 pulls about 310w, the R710 pulls say 275w, the 2600k pulls 170w, the 6700k pulls about 120w and the laptop pulls near as makes no difference, 60w.  I wouldn't be running anything other than the 6700k or the laptop 24/7 if I had a choice..  The SR2 and R710 are just too power hungry and only make roughly the same as the 6700k does each, well the R710 is a little slower I think so.. 

It would be interesting to hear from others about their wattage usage with their rigs, maybe we could have a little competition on "Who has the ultimate cruncher??"   One for @Norton to have a think on


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 10, 2018)

phill said:


> It would be interesting to hear from others about their wattage usage with their rigs


https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/how-efficient-is-your-cruncher.210974/


----------



## phill (May 10, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/how-efficient-is-your-cruncher.210974/



Show off     Thanks was an interesting 6 page read!!  I'll put some results up tomorrow


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 11, 2018)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler











Excel does not allow more than 6 accent colors.  Who does 6 piece pies?  Currently, I'm manually entering the last four slice's RGB colors every time.  That will get old real quick.


----------



## manofthem (May 11, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Excel does not allow more than 6 accent colors. Who does 6 piece pies? Currently, I'm manually entering the last four slice's RGB colors every time. That will get old real quick





We appreciate your efforts in making the Pies special!


----------



## HammerON (May 11, 2018)

manofthem said:


> We appreciate your efforts in making the Pies special!


Yes we do


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 12, 2018)

*Pie!*






*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler










twuersch sure had a nice number.

@phill , is that your first piece of the pie?


----------



## phill (May 12, 2018)

@thebluebumblebee I believe it is sir   Thank you for the mention!!   I'm normally a bit more greedy with pie so that's not a bad result considering not everything was running   Rather pleased!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 15, 2018)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler











*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## phill (May 15, 2018)

Finally some pie!!   Yummy!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 15, 2018)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## phill (May 15, 2018)

I did wonder what was happening with @[ION] as his points had dropped like a stone..  Maybe he was trying to let us have a bit more pie than normal


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 17, 2018)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler











*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 18, 2018)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 19, 2018)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 21, 2018)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler











*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler











I want to thank @Nordic and @Bow for pairing up for the last few days.  Since I change their usernames from WCG to TPU, it's been easier to find them. 

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## phill (May 22, 2018)

I'm in shock over ION's recent scores, is he being kind to use allowing us pie or just teasing us with a massive score to just throw up soon??!


----------



## Norton (May 22, 2018)

phill said:


> I'm in shock over ION's recent scores, is he being kind to use allowing us pie or just teasing us with a massive score to just throw up soon??!


Think he's just idled some of the systems he's using for the summer- here's his current list of rigs:
https://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/host/list/12/0/612978


----------



## phill (May 23, 2018)

Only 28 systems, I mean seriously..  He's slacking!! lol @[ION]  I'm kidding!!  I'm going to have to try and get some more systems up and running to see if I can get some more pie!! 

@Norton , how are you finding the new layout over at https://stats.free-dc.org??


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 25, 2018)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler











FreeDC is MIA...


----------



## mstenholm (May 25, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> FreeDC is MIA...



Since I'm in Saudi and they think the FreeDC host dangerous stuff I can't see what's going on with the stats but BOINCstat are showing zeros. The reason can be found here - No export of data due to GDPR . I could have misunderstood it but happy reading.


----------



## HammerON (May 25, 2018)

mstenholm said:


> Since I'm in Saudi and they think the FreeDC host dangerous stuff I can't see what's going on with the stats but BOINCstat are showing zeros. The reason can be found here - No export of data due to GDPR . I could have misunderstood it but happy reading.


Thanks for the link.


----------



## Norton (May 25, 2018)

mstenholm said:


> Since I'm in Saudi and they think the FreeDC host dangerous stuff I can't see what's going on with the stats but BOINCstat are showing zeros. The reason can be found here - No export of data due to GDPR . I could have misunderstood it but happy reading.


Looks like this may kill FreeDC, BOINCStats, and the stats project that @Aquinus has been working on


----------



## HammerON (May 25, 2018)

Yep. That really sucks for those that like a easy way to view how each system is doing as well as tracking other data.
Correct me if I am wrong, but to figure out your daily output using WCG numbers, you should multiply by 7 to get BOINC numbers...  Is that correct?


----------



## Norton (May 25, 2018)

WCG divided by 7 gets you BOINC/FreeDC points


----------



## HammerON (May 25, 2018)

Whoops I remember that you had to do something with 7


----------



## Arjai (May 26, 2018)

https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewpostinthread?post=582121

BOK will have to sign a contract with WCG to abide by their new privacy rules. Hopefully this can be done and Free-DC will live on.


----------



## 4x4n (May 26, 2018)

Bummer about the new rules limiting the access to stats. Part of the fun is the competition between teams and even teammates. I think not being able to easily track stats could lead to some losing interest in the project. 

EDIT: I don't see my cruncher badge? I have it enabled in my preferences.


----------



## Norton (May 26, 2018)

4x4n said:


> Bummer about the new rules limiting the access to stats. Part of the fun is the competition between teams and even teammates. I think not being able to easily track stats could lead to some losing interest in the project.


I'm going to try to set something up with Excel- there's enough team member data available when logged into the WCG site. Might be a good idea to set it up as a google doc?



4x4n said:


> EDIT: I don't see my cruncher badge? I have it enabled in my preferences.


Badges are attached to FreeDC data- all badges will vanish soon 

* Due to GDPR we need to try to make some pie w/o FreeDC- here's my draft 

*Today's Pie-  5/26/2018*




*Are you in the Top 20?*




*21-40 today:*


----------



## Norton (May 28, 2018)

* Due to GDPR we need to try to make some pie w/o FreeDC- here's my draft 

*Today's Pie-  5/27/2018*




*Are you in the Top 20?*




*21-40 today:*


----------



## 4x4n (May 28, 2018)

That looks great Norton


----------



## Norton (May 28, 2018)

4x4n said:


> That looks great Norton




Unfortunately the process is pretty time consuming.  involves grabbing data from this page and dumping it into a spreadsheet:
https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/...Id=S8TLJ6TFV1&pageNum=1&numRecordsPerPage=250
May be easier long term to set up an MS Access database but I'm not too familiar with that program...


----------



## phill (May 28, 2018)

I can't believe how all this GDPR has gone for such 'simple' stats..  Kinda sucks...


----------



## Norton (May 29, 2018)

* Due to GDPR we need to try to make some pie w/o FreeDC- here's my draft 

*Today's Pie-  5/28/2018*





*Are you in the Top 20?*




*21-40 today:*


----------



## HammerON (May 29, 2018)

Thanks Norton for doing the work to give us pie


----------



## phill (May 29, 2018)

@Norton , where do you live??  I feel like I should send some pie over!!   Thank you


----------



## Norton (May 30, 2018)

* Due to GDPR we need to try to make some pie w/o FreeDC- here's my draft 

*Today's Pie-  5/29/2018*




*Are you in the Top 20?*




*21-40 today:*


----------



## HammerON (May 30, 2018)

Before the family and I left for Michigan this last Saturday I switched the i9 7980XE build from Windows 10 to Linux. Man what a difference!!! I was having some stability issues with Windows 10 where I would find the system unresponsive but did not restart. Very odd. So I made the switch. PPD is way up


----------



## Arjai (May 30, 2018)

Um, Oops? 
I was putzing around, a few days ago, Sunday(?). I vaguely remember adjusting the network access to BOINC. 
This morning, I had 64 jobs waiting to upload!

I did not mean to do that! But, might be a big number for me, sorry if I temporarily bump someone from their hard earned spot! 

I can't promise it won't happen again because, I have been working 6 days a week and I am mostly exhausted and forgetful. I have an old envelope, on my desk here, that I have an ongoing checklist. Just so I can pay my bills, when they are due!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 30, 2018)

HammerON said:


> I was having some stability issues with Windows 10 where I would find the system unresponsive


Wonder if it's related to:


----------



## HammerON (May 31, 2018)

I did update the bios to the latest version and the freezing continued. It would take two days while crunching or several hours. Real random. That is why I switched to Linux to see if it would be stable. Sadly I am gone for two weeks and cannot monitor the rig, besides watching the ppd. I will mess around with it more when I get back home.


----------



## Norton (May 31, 2018)

*Due to GDPR we need to try to make some pie w/o FreeDC- here's my draft ... currently working on getting the colors/flavors right 

*WCG Pie for 5/30/2018
* A day late but still fresh and tasty! *




*Are you in the Top 20?*




*21-40 today:*







*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Due to GDPR we need to try to make some pie w/o FreeDC- here's my draft ... currently working on getting the colors/flavors right 

*WCG Pie for 5/31/2018
* A fresh delicious pie for today!  *




*Are you in the Top 20?*




*21-40 today:*


----------



## Arjai (Jun 1, 2018)

WOW!! My little goof up got me to 21st!!

I never thought I would go THAT high!! At least with what I have. Those i3's really are packing a punch, and with my laptop, network off, by mistake, for a couple days....Just, Wow. When is the next challenge? I could sandbag all four boxes and maybe get a pie slice! 

LOL!


----------



## Norton (Jun 1, 2018)

Enjoying that slice of Key Lime pie @HammerON ? Nice work! 

Don't get to used to it though... I may get tired of that Blueberry slice


----------



## Norton (Jun 3, 2018)

*Have you got pie? Our pie is homemade - baked right here at TPU *

*WCG Pie for 6/2/2018*





*Are you in the Top 20?*




*21-40 today:*






*WCG Pie for 6/1/2018*





*Are you in the Top 20?*




*21-40 today:*


----------



## phill (Jun 3, 2018)

Thanks @Norton for making this possible!!   My daughter has been with my for the past 8 days, so I've not really paid attention to the crunching, sorry guys!


----------



## Norton (Jun 4, 2018)

*Have you got pie? Our pie is homemade - baked right here at TPU *

*WCG Pie for 6/3/2018*





*Are you in the Top 20?*




*21-40 today:*


----------



## phill (Jun 4, 2018)

HammerON said:


> Before the family and I left for Michigan this last Saturday I switched the i9 7980XE build from Windows 10 to Linux. Man what a difference!!! I was having some stability issues with Windows 10 where I would find the system unresponsive but did not restart. Very odd. So I made the switch. PPD is way up



Linux for Crunching is way better and choosing the right 'jobs' will make it even better   I'm glad your having an increase and that 7980XE is working hard!!   Have you clocked it or is it running stock for now??


----------



## HammerON (Jun 4, 2018)

I have left it at stock for now. I do think I enabled XMP profile for my RAM.


----------



## 4x4n (Jun 4, 2018)

That's the last slice of pie I will be having for a while, just sold the 2683 v3. The good news is that it will be staying with the team.


----------



## Norton (Jun 5, 2018)

*Have you got pie? Our pie is homemade - baked right here at TPU *

*WCG Pie for 6/4/2018*





*Are you in the Top 20?*




*21-40 today:*


----------



## Norton (Jun 6, 2018)

*Have you got pie? Our pie is homemade - baked right here at TPU *

*WCG Pie for 6/5/2018*





*Are you in the Top 20?*




*21-40 today:*


----------



## phill (Jun 6, 2018)

@HammerON is taking that pie!!   (That just sounded rather wrong in my head but hopefully it was just my head it'll sound wrong in!!)

I'm going to grab my coat before I say anything more stupid ...... :coat:


----------



## Norton (Jun 7, 2018)

*Have you got pie? Our pie is homemade - baked right here at TPU *

*WCG Pie for 6/6/2018*





*Are you in the Top 20?*




*21-40 today:*


----------



## HammerON (Jun 7, 2018)

phill said:


> @HammerON is taking that pie!!   (That just sounded rather wrong in my head but hopefully it was just my head it'll sound wrong in!!)
> 
> I'm going to grab my coat before I say anything more stupid ...... :coat:


Short lived though. I see there were no ppd updates today, so I will have to figure it out this Sunday when I get home


----------



## Norton (Jun 8, 2018)

*Have you got pie? Our pie is homemade - baked right here at TPU *

*WCG Pie for 6/7/2018*





*Are you in the Top 20?*




*21-40 today:*


----------



## phill (Jun 8, 2018)

Well slap me in the face, I got some pie!!   How I manage that?! lol


----------



## Norton (Jun 9, 2018)

*Have you got pie? Our pie is homemade - baked right here at TPU *

*WCG Pie for 6/8/2018*






*Are you in the Top 20?*




*21-40 today:*


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 9, 2018)

You're so frigging awesome @Norton for taking the time and effort to create these daily pie posts brother!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Norton (Jun 10, 2018)

*Have you got pie? Our pie is homemade - baked right here at TPU *

*WCG Pie for 6/9/2018*





*Are you in the Top 20?*




*21-40 today:*


----------



## phill (Jun 10, 2018)

stinger608 said:


> You're so frigging awesome @Norton for taking the time and effort to create these daily pie posts brother!!!!!!!!!



Amen to that!!  I wish I knew how he did it if the likes of the sites can't get the detail??!   I need to work harder on m points I think, slacking a bit here


----------



## Norton (Jun 11, 2018)

*Have you got pie? Our pie is homemade - baked right here at TPU *

*WCG Pie for 6/10/2018*





*Are you in the Top 20?*




*21-40 today:*


----------



## phill (Jun 11, 2018)

I really need to try harder, not even in the top 40 now!!


----------



## Norton (Jun 12, 2018)

*Have you got pie? Our pie is homemade - baked right here at TPU *

*WCG Pie for 6/11/2018*





*Are you in the Top 20?*




*21-40 today:*


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 12, 2018)

First time in the top 30 for me


----------



## Norton (Jun 13, 2018)

*Have you got pie? Our pie is homemade - baked right here at TPU *

*WCG Pie for 6/12/2018*





*Are you in the Top 20?*




*21-40 today:*


----------



## phill (Jun 13, 2018)

Congrats to all the guys eating the pie


----------



## Norton (Jun 14, 2018)

*Have you got pie? Our pie is homemade - baked right here at TPU *

*WCG Pie for 6/13/2018*





*Are you in the Top 20?*




*21-40 today:*


----------



## 4x4n (Jun 14, 2018)

So great of you to keep up the pie. 

Is there a WCG page that show daily team member totals? All I can find is team daily totals or overall members daily totals.


----------



## Norton (Jun 14, 2018)

4x4n said:


> So great of you to keep up the pie.
> 
> *Is there a WCG page that show daily team member totals?* All I can find is team daily totals or overall members daily totals.


Unfortunately no. I have to take today's total by member and subtract from yesterday's. Thankfully, I can copy/paste the data from the WCG webpage into a spreadsheet and do the appropriate calculations.

If anyone wants a copy of the spreadsheet just drop me a PM and I'll send it to you via email


----------



## HammerON (Jun 14, 2018)

4x4n said:


> So great of you to keep up the pie.
> 
> Is there a WCG page that show daily team member totals? All I can find is team daily totals or overall members daily totals.


Yep. Totally this! Thank you for baking pie for us daily


----------



## phill (Jun 14, 2018)

Norton is a star


----------



## Norton (Jun 16, 2018)

*Note*- I have 6/14 also- will add that one to this post later today.... 


Spoiler:  6/14/2018 Pie



*WCG Pie for 6/14/2018*




*Are you in the Top 20?*




*21-40 today:*








*Have you got pie? Our pie is homemade - baked right here at TPU *

*WCG Pie for 6/15/2018*





*Are you in the Top 20?*




*21-40 today:*


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 16, 2018)

Norton said:


> *Have you got pie? Our pie is homemade - baked right here at TPU *



Highly inefficient of the TPU Pie Baking Oven  
You Should Bake Two
One for Ion ( he Deserves his own pie for his Always Massive Effort )
 and one for the Rest  to Share 
congrat's to all anyway


----------



## Norton (Jun 17, 2018)

*Have you got pie? Our pie is homemade - baked right here at TPU *

*WCG Pie for 6/16/2018*





*Are you in the Top 20?*




*21-40 today:*


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 17, 2018)

I really like this new (old) CPU I have, it's keeping me around the top 30, when before I was happy just to break in to the top 40. It's basically doubled my input.


----------



## theonedub (Jun 17, 2018)

Caring1 said:


> I really like this new (old) CPU I have, it's keeping me around the top 30, when before I was happy just to break in to the top 40. It's basically doubled my input.



Basking in the post upgrade boost, too 

I went from top 40 to top 15, and once I get an evening to install my NVMe drive and get Linux Mint installed on my oldie- I'll be eying some of that pie...


----------



## Norton (Jun 18, 2018)

*Have you got pie? Our pie is homemade - baked right here at TPU *

*WCG Pie for 6/17/2018*





*Are you in the Top 20?*




*21-40 today:*


----------



## Arjai (Jun 18, 2018)

BTW, Thank you, immensely, for keeping the Pie posts going!! Somebody give @Norton a raise, for going above and beyond!!

When I was doing the Daily number's, back when I had the time, I loved it! But I know the effort it takes to do this daily. 

You are truly appreciated for what you do to keep this team going and motivating each of us to keep this going!!

I wish I could do more, and I hope someday to do more, again. But as it is I am a slave for the dollar, and have to work a shitty job until I can finish my degree. Then, I can focus more on things I love...Motorcycles, WCG and TPU!!


----------



## Norton (Jun 19, 2018)

*Have you got pie? Our pie is homemade - baked right here at TPU *

*WCG Pie for 6/18/2018*





*Are you in the Top 20?*




*21-40 today:*


----------



## Norton (Jun 20, 2018)

*Have you got pie? Our pie is homemade - baked right here at TPU *

*WCG Pie for 6/19/2018*





*Are you in the Top 20?*




*21-40 today:*


----------



## HammerON (Jun 20, 2018)

Close one today norton


----------



## Norton (Jun 21, 2018)

*Have you got pie? Our pie is homemade - baked right here at TPU *

*WCG Pie for 6/20/2018*






*Are you in the Top 20?*




*21-40 today:*


----------



## HammerON (Jun 21, 2018)

You got the key lime pie today Norton


----------



## phill (Jun 21, 2018)

I've got the 2600k rig down but the 6700k rig up and working!  But not all day, so pretty impressed with the results I'm getting  

Hopefully soon after some more testing, I'll be able to get my 5960X up and crunching as well as I finally have it up and running   Not in a case yet but still   Thank you to @Norton as always for this dedication to pie and Crunching


----------



## Norton (Jun 22, 2018)

*Have you got pie? Our pie is homemade - baked right here at TPU *

*WCG Pie for 6/21/2018*





*Are you in the Top 20?*




*21-40 today:*


----------



## Norton (Jun 23, 2018)

*Have you got pie? Our pie is homemade - baked right here at TPU *

*WCG Pie for 6/22/2018*





*Are you in the Top 20?*




*21-40 today:*


----------



## Norton (Jun 24, 2018)

*Have you got pie? Our pie is homemade - baked right here at TPU *

*WCG Pie for 6/23/2018*





*Are you in the Top 20?*




*21-40 today:*


----------



## NastyHabits (Jun 26, 2018)

Good to see my name back up at least the top 40.


----------



## Norton (Jun 27, 2018)

Catch up time.....
*Have you got pie? Our pie is homemade - baked right here at TPU *

*WCG Pie for 6/26/2018*





*Are you in the Top 20?*




*21-40 today:*




*WCG Pie for 6/25/2018*





*Are you in the Top 20?*




*21-40 today:*




*WCG Pie for 6/24/2018*





*Are you in the Top 20?*




*21-40 today:*


----------



## HammerON (Jun 27, 2018)

Thanks Norton for making and serving the pie


----------



## Norton (Jun 28, 2018)

*Have you got pie? Our pie is homemade - baked right here at TPU *

*WCG Pie for 6/27/2018*





*Are you in the Top 20?*




*21-40 today:*


----------



## Norton (Jun 30, 2018)

Catch up time.....
*Have you got pie? Our pie is homemade - baked right here at TPU *

*WCG Pie for 6/29/2018*





*Are you in the Top 20?*




*21-40 today:*




*WCG Pie for 6/28/2018*





*Are you in the Top 20?*




*21-40 today:*


----------



## Norton (Jul 1, 2018)

*Have you got pie? Our pie is homemade - baked right here at TPU *

*WCG Pie for 6/30/2018*





*Are you in the Top 20?*




*21-40 today:*


----------



## Norton (Jul 2, 2018)

*Have you got pie? Our pie is homemade - baked right here at TPU *

*WCG Pie for 7/1/2018*





*Are you in the Top 20?*




*21-40 today:*


----------



## Arjai (Jul 2, 2018)

TOP20, Whoop!! 

The WiFi connection went down on one of the i3's. I just noticed it this morning/ early afternoon. I think it dropped 67 jobs, which jumped me up a bit.

I will take it!!


----------



## Norton (Jul 4, 2018)

Catch up time.....
*Have you got pie? Our pie is homemade - baked right here at TPU *

*WCG Pie for 7/3/2018*





*Are you in the Top 20?*




*21-40 today:*




*WCG Pie for 7/2/2018*





*Are you in the Top 20?*




*21-40 today:*


----------



## 4x4n (Jul 4, 2018)

Once again, many thanks for keeping the pie going @Norton 

I had planned to only run my Ryzen after selling off the 14 core Xeon, but missed seeing my name in the pie chart. I have another Xeon ES, a 12 core early stepping that is very picky about which motherboard it will run in so I haven't ran it for a while. Picked up a board on ebay for $90 and I'm rocking the pie charts once again.


----------



## Norton (Jul 5, 2018)

*Have you got pie? Our pie is homemade - baked right here at TPU *

*WCG Pie for 7/4/2018*





*Are you in the Top 20?*




*21-40 today:*


----------



## Norton (Jul 9, 2018)

Been a few days... busy holiday week 
*Have you got pie? Our pie is homemade - baked right here at TPU *

*WCG Pie for 7/5 thru 7/8/2018 (totals)*





*Are you in the Top 20?*




*21-40 today:*


----------



## Norton (Jul 10, 2018)

*Have you got pie? Our pie is homemade - baked right here at TPU *

*WCG Pie for 7/9/2018*





*Are you in the Top 20?*




*21-40 today:*


----------



## Norton (Jul 12, 2018)

WCG was down for maintenance yesterday- time to catch up!
*Have you got pie? Our pie is homemade - baked right here at TPU *

*WCG Pie for 7/10 thru 7/11/2018 (totals)*





*Are you in the Top 20?*




*21-40 today:*


----------



## phill (Jul 12, 2018)

A piece of pie a day, keeps the doctor away!!   Yummy!!


----------



## Norton (Jul 13, 2018)

*Have you got pie? Our pie is homemade - baked right here at TPU *

*WCG Pie for 7/12/2018*





*Are you in the Top 20?*




*21-40 today:*


----------



## Zachary85 (Jul 14, 2018)

The Stats are back!  https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,40876_offset,140
Looks like things are getting back to normal.


----------



## phill (Jul 16, 2018)

Here's something for everyone, I hope this isn't stepping on anyone's toes and I'm sure everyone has a lot on their plate, so I thought if I could help out a bit, that might be a good step forward 

Here goes -


----------



## HammerON (Jul 16, 2018)

Thanks phill!!!
We encourage folks to help out and even take over this and the daily WCG numbers thread.  Thanks for helping out


----------



## phill (Jul 16, 2018)

Most welcome sir!!   I'll do it as much as I can   I only wish I knew how to find out the figures for the daily placing as I can see todays figures but not yesterdays!  (Well the 15th figures..  Todays are still getting counted I think )

If there's anything else I can do ....


----------



## HammerON (Jul 17, 2018)

Are you using Free-DC?
If so you can sort the columns.  Here is what it looks like for yesterday:


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 17, 2018)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler











Last time I did this was May 22!


----------



## phill (Jul 17, 2018)

HammerON said:


> Are you using Free-DC?
> If so you can sort the columns.  Here is what it looks like for yesterday:



I do use FreeDC, this is how I managed to get the figures for yesterday (15th) but I was hoping to see where we came as a group in among the other teams (the one were we get to 8th to 10th each day?? - Brains gone dead, not enough coffee this morning!!)


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 17, 2018)

phill said:


> I do use FreeDC, this is how I managed to get the figures for yesterday (15th) but I was hoping to see where we came as a group in among the other teams (the one were we get to 8th to 10th each day?? - Brains gone dead, not enough coffee this morning!!)


https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/stat/viewStatsByTeamY.do?sort=points


----------



## phill (Jul 18, 2018)

Todays Pie!! 













Congrats and many thanks to all those still taking part in this amazing cause!!


----------



## phill (Jul 19, 2018)

Another day, another pie.... 













Thank you all for your continued support!!


----------



## phill (Jul 20, 2018)

It's Friday people, here lets have some pie!!













Not sure what is going on with my posts combining but....
It's Saturday, so who is after the pie today??!!











Looking good all!! Thank you for your continued support!!


----------



## phill (Jul 22, 2018)

A bit of a late one for today, but here's a nice fresh piece of pie for Sunday....













Congrats to everyone!!  Please do keep up the awesome work!!


----------



## phill (Jul 23, 2018)

I would put a post up about pie about now, but sadly Free DC seems to not be up and working, so I'm a little stuck   Has anyone else had troubles trying to get on Free DC this evening?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 23, 2018)

Same for me


----------



## phill (Jul 23, 2018)

At least I know it's not just me..  I'll put up the daily results as soon as I can   It seems Excel doesn't like it when you try and copy the data that you've had before the site went down..  Bit of a pain that...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 23, 2018)

If there's no FDC, https://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/user/list/12/0/22175 can also be used.  The numbers don't always line up, so I try to minimize jumping back and forth.


----------



## phill (Jul 23, 2018)

I've tried that one but it's so completely different to Free DC, I'll wait for tomorrow now 

Apologises for the lack of pie yesterday, but there's nothing like a sneaky bit of pie in the morning before work!!













Bit down the list due to the power cut!!  Hopefully yesterday will have made up for it a little


----------



## phill (Jul 24, 2018)

Another day, another yummy slice of pie...













Thank you for all the continued support everyone!!   Amazing work!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 25, 2018)

*Pie!*





*Top 20:*





*Almost There:*


Spoiler


----------



## phill (Jul 26, 2018)

Who has a slice today??!













So many thanks for all the continued support from everyone taking part in this!!  Can't thank you enough!!


----------



## phill (Jul 27, 2018)

It's that Friday feeling...  Who wants some pie??













As always, thank you team for keeping this going!!    It's an amazing job that we do here with so few a members...  I'm very proud to be part of this team!  :rollout:

What an interesting Saturday so far..  So interesting, it's pie time!! 













Many thanks for all the continued support!!  We couldn't do this without everyone putting in the effort!!


----------



## phill (Jul 29, 2018)

Pie for the Sunday...  Where has that weekend gone already!!?!













Thanks for everyone doing their bit!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 30, 2018)

Curious (at 2:49 AM PDT):


----------



## phill (Jul 30, 2018)

I spoke with the @W1zzard about the combining posts in our three main threads, this one, milestones and daily numbers..  I wonder if the settings he changed had something to do with it ??

I'll do the post as soon as I can when I get home


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 30, 2018)

I only tested post merge


----------



## phill (Jul 30, 2018)

Well back to the grind of a Monday...
Who's got slices today??!













Thank you to each and every person taking part and making it too the top 50 of our list!!  I hope we can get some new users soon!!


----------



## phill (Jul 31, 2018)

Who's got pie today then?!!













Same time tomorrow??


----------



## phill (Aug 1, 2018)

Apologises for it being late today!!  But here's ya pie!! 














So very many congrats to all our top 50 people!!  Please keep going!!


----------



## phill (Aug 3, 2018)

How's got the pie today??!!  It's not me! lol













Thanks to everyone putting the effort in and making this happen for our team   Thank you!!


----------



## phill (Aug 3, 2018)

Anyone want some pie today??













Congrats to everyone to made the top 50 users for TPU    Keep on pressing on!!


----------



## phill (Aug 4, 2018)

How about some pie??  Is it a bit too early tho for pie??













Congrats to everyone in the top 50   Please keep on crunching!!


----------



## phill (Aug 5, 2018)

Apologises for the delay in pie and updates today, I've got my daughter and for three weeks now it's all a bit of her and me time..  I'll try and get around to the pie as soon as possible 

But speaking of which..  Who had some pie today??













Congrats to everyone in the top 50   Thank you for your continued support!!


----------



## phill (Aug 6, 2018)

Well it's that time to find out the pie scores...  Here's todays 













Thanks to everyone still running this every day on their PC's   So pleased and proud to be a part of this amazing team


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 7, 2018)

Congrats on the slice of pie, I bet it's tasty


----------



## phill (Aug 7, 2018)

I hope there's a few people who are hungry for some pie!!













Congrats to all 50 keeping going!!    If anyone would like to spread the word to help get some more people joining us, then please do!!


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Aug 8, 2018)

Added my work computer into the fold


----------



## phill (Aug 9, 2018)

Nice one @CrAsHnBuRnXp !!  If it's like my work laptop....  I hope it's faster!!!! 

Right, so who's wanting some of this 'ere pie??!!













Thank you to all of our 50 people returning results today!!  Please keep it going!!


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Aug 9, 2018)

phill said:


> Nice one @CrAsHnBuRnXp !!  If it's like my work laptop....  I hope it's faster!!!!
> 
> Right, so who's wanting some of this 'ere pie??!!
> 
> ...


It has an i5 6300U in it. Lenovo t470s


----------



## phill (Aug 9, 2018)

I think we are changing over from HP to Lenovo at work..  Not so sure on what the Lenovo's are like but I guess I will find out soon enough!!   I believe my newer Win 10 work laptop has a i5 6200U?  A dual core, hyper threaded lappy...  Desktop i3 I guess??

Anyone interested in some pie??


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Aug 10, 2018)

I quite like lenovo. Much better than dell and HP.


----------



## phill (Aug 10, 2018)

I'll have a look and see what they are like when I can get my hands on one properly   So far they look a fair bit smaller and I miss my keypad for the numbers on smaller laptops   But we'll see if they crunch better 

Who's up for some pie before the weekend??





Think I'm going to have to keep turning on the server, SR-2 and 5960X rigs to help boost my numbers a little bit  









Special thanks to all of the top 50 people making our 11th place possible!!  I hope we can carry on gaining some more numbers by everyone and some new members!!


----------



## Arjai (Aug 10, 2018)

Wow, thought I was missing in the list, turns out I am in the TOP20 now!! I was too used to looking through the 21-50 chart, I nearly missed it!! 

xeon x5670, haven't even had it 2 full days!!


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Aug 10, 2018)

Put a Xeon E5-1620 v3 into the mix!


----------



## phill (Aug 12, 2018)

This is all going rather well!!   And here's me worrying about the overclock on my 5960X for power consumption!!  

On a sadder note, I've not been able to get any stats today from free-dc.org again as it appears to be down...  I'll do my best to update as soon as it's back online


----------



## Arjai (Aug 12, 2018)

Just tried free-dc, and it won't load. DNK what's up with it.

DO know that my new XEON is kicking it!


----------



## Arjai (Aug 12, 2018)

BTW, That upturn is the XEON. That started on the 8th. The other crunchers were holding the line before the 8th.

Just tried again...


----------



## phill (Aug 12, 2018)

Yep having no luck at all with Free-DC but the other site is working ok..  So frustrating as can't find out any information on why it's down or what's happened..  Not been able to really with my daughter around so it's a bit of a pain...  I see my scores going up, that's always a good thing


----------



## phill (Aug 13, 2018)

Well here's a few pies for a few days missed....













I hope I have the dates right! 

Thank you to all for your continued support


----------



## phill (Aug 13, 2018)

A quick bit of pie from yesterday...













Thank you to everyone for the continued support!!  If anyone can bring on new members please do!!


----------



## phill (Aug 14, 2018)

And here's some more pie today!!  Tuck in all!! 













Congrats to all the top 50!!  Thank you for your continued support!!

Thought I'd just get this done before I went to go see my daughter as I've finished work and I know how much people like pie    Catch you all soon


----------



## phill (Aug 15, 2018)

The pie that everyone wants a piece of!! 













Thank you all so much for the and your, continued support of this amazing cause   If anyone can bring in some new crunchers please do!!  More people, more cores, are always welcome    Please do keep up the great work!!


----------



## phill (Aug 17, 2018)

Who's got pie before Friday and the weekend then??.....













Congrats to all our 50 top crunchers!!   Your efforts are well and truly appreciated for this massive cause   Please keep going and bring in some new names and crunchers!!


----------



## phill (Aug 17, 2018)

Who wants to have a taste of that near weekend pie?? 














So many thanks for the top 50 people!!  Everyone makes our daily numbers possible, so thank you all


----------



## phill (Aug 18, 2018)

A piece of pie for a Saturday anyone?? 













Congrats to everyone who made it into the top 50   Keep on crunching!!    Your support is amazing, thank you


----------



## phill (Aug 19, 2018)

Who wants some pie??!!













Many thanks for all the support in the top 50!!   Congrats to everyone!!  If anyone can bring in some more people to start crunching please do!!   Thank you all for the support!!


----------



## phill (Aug 20, 2018)

I know it's Monday, but here, cheer yourself up with a slice of pie 













Congrats to everyone in the top 50!!  Please do keep an eye out for friends and family to help boost our numbers and our ranks!!  
Can't thank everyone enough for all they are doing, so thank you


----------



## phill (Aug 21, 2018)

Who's got the pie today??!!













Thank you to all the top 50 and everyone else who's not on these charts!!  Your support is legendary!!


----------



## phill (Aug 22, 2018)

After a long day, there's nothing like a piece of pie...  How was yours today??....













Congrats to the top 50 !!  Massive thanks and the same goes to everyone crunching!!  Please do spread the word!!


----------



## phill (Aug 23, 2018)

Well, it's nearly Friday..  Who's after a taste of pie today??!













A nice big score today for everyone involved!!  I just wish I could keep all of my crunchers going 24/7 but I fear that the electric bill would be massive!!  
So many thanks for all the support from everyone...  What an amazing community we have here at TPU


----------



## phill (Aug 24, 2018)

How about a slice of pie before the weekend?? 













Congrats to everyone in the top 50!!  Can't thank you enough  
Keep on crunching!!


----------



## phill (Aug 25, 2018)

Who's up for some Saturday night pie??!! 













Congrats to everyone in the top 50!!  You've done an amazing job   Lets see if anyone can push themselves up a place or two for tomorrow


----------



## Norton (Aug 26, 2018)

I want my slice back! 

Thanks to @phill for picking up my thread updates and everyone else for keeping em crunching!


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 26, 2018)

Welcome back Norton, we all missed you


----------



## phill (Aug 26, 2018)

@Norton :bow:  Here he comes to save the day!! 

I'm more than happy to help out whenever is needed my good friend!!   If there's ever anything I can do, anyone just needs to ask


----------



## phill (Aug 26, 2018)

Now how's that Sunday Pie.....  Anyone want a slice??!!













Top work everyone in the top 50 and to everyone still crunching away    Means so much to the team!!


----------



## phill (Aug 27, 2018)

For Monday's slice of pie, who wants some??!!













Congrats to all the top 50 people still crunching away!!   Such a proud and happy team we have here!!   I hope we can get up in the top 10 at some point!!


----------



## Arjai (Aug 27, 2018)

13th! My Lucky Number!!


----------



## phill (Aug 28, 2018)

Who's after some of that lovely pie today??!! 













Congrats to our daily top 50!!   Please do keep on crunching!!  Your efforts are massively appreciated!!


----------



## phill (Aug 29, 2018)

Who wants some lovely pie today?!?!













Many thanks for everyone in the top 50 and for everyone else crunching away!!  I see @Norton is getting back up the ranks again


----------



## Norton (Aug 29, 2018)

phill said:


> I see @Norton is getting back up the ranks again


Not quite full speed- still too hot here 

We'll see what happens in the Fall... may take a run at 100k ppd and still have some older setups to giveaway to active TPU crunchers


----------



## phill (Aug 29, 2018)

Norton said:


> Not quite full speed- still too hot here
> 
> We'll see what happens in the Fall... may take a run at 100k ppd and still have some older setups to giveaway to active TPU crunchers



At the moment the temps here seemed to have dropped but it's been warmer today, not as hot as it has been but warm, which isn't too bad 

I've had everything on the last few days to find out how much it costs me and how much it can produce, but producing wise I'm pretty sure it'll do better if I pick the work units for the particular CPUs I am crunching with..  Still, I think it's done pretty well    Although I know for sure that my electric bill won't like me for the last few days lol   I'll do a work out on what it's cost me running them all with the two amounts per day and average the two..  I need a 2700 Ryzen to push me up higher really, they are so much more efficient


----------



## Arjai (Aug 30, 2018)

In about 2 days, TPU will be 9th Overall in WCG Teams. (sorry, forgot to shut down f.lux for this screen shot)

@phill I wish I could afford the DDR4 for a Ryzen system!! I think I could piece one together but, it would take me months!! I am going to try and see what it would cost me for a 2700, MB, Ram and HDD. I have a PSU and a donor no name case. I will need a GPU for this, won't I?

I could always just get another cheap GT 710 for it, 45 bucks.


----------



## phill (Aug 30, 2018)

9th in two days??   That's a massive amount of points to gain! 

@Arjai you will need a basic GPU, but I wouldn't spend $45 on it lol  Grab a cheap as chips PCIe thing from Ebay, anything that would display a screen would do  Quadro card here would do I'm sure if you just need it to display a screen   Or if you really fancy a GT 710...  would this do??


----------



## Arjai (Aug 30, 2018)

I got the MSI GeForce GT 710 because it was new and only $45. I really don't need the hassle of bidding for a used card that may have a crap fan die or work for 3 months and then crap out...I am willing to pay for ease of use, at this point. My job is taking all my time and I find myself being too tired and lacking motivation, to open up cases and dig around all the time. I don't mind it, just that at this time, I can't devote the time I want. Since I need to eat and sleep and Function at work. Plus, if it all works as planned, I will be going back to school 5 days a week, and working! So, I will be having even less time for it.

Also, we are more than double-ing the output from the current 9th place holder. I did the math, in my head, and we should pass them up some time tomorrow and be there solidly by Saturday. @phill









Currently, we are 147,699,098 Points away.

We are gaining, using FDC RAC, at 744,436 points a day.

So, rather than *2 days* to catch them, it is just under *200 days* to catch them. *Oops,* My "IN THE HEAD" Math dropped a few Decimal points!

So, as things are, and they continue the same or similar, we will surpass Sony VAIO on March17th 2019, a Sunday. Not this Saturday. 

It will be a Grand Saint Patty's day, as we jump a spot to 9th!! I'll drink to that!!


@Norton Sounds like it could be a Challenge opportunity among TPU members, to join up and get us to 9th in the Standings, next Feb and March.  ?Perhaps?


----------



## phill (Aug 30, 2018)

We all have days like that @Arjai   I did wonder if @[Ion] would have had anything to do with it 

Still the only other issue with that is that when you look at our page and see down the bottom where we have threats and opportunities, you'll see this - 





So we'll possibly loose two places and then gain back one and then loose another again..  The 470k from Team China is a fair whack of points and units, which I'm not sure if we could make up, same goes for the near 930k a day that UH IT HPC gain on us     I remain positive if we can get some more members or even some of our old members who stopped and if we could get to restart, I'm sure that might help make a difference


----------



## phill (Aug 30, 2018)

Who's up for some pie today?!?!













Very many congrats to all of the top 50!!   Keep on crunching away guys!!


----------



## Arjai (Aug 30, 2018)

Soon as the Weather changes, gets a little cooler, all bets are off. It will be up to us ( @Norton ) to get the word out, among the TPU members, to help us achieve this.

When I was doing the Daily numbers thread, we touched 9th place a few times, but it was in the Winter. We need to get some more TPU members involved in this ramp up and we can get there!! Maybe @W1zzard could spread the news, also? 

This is a Huge opportunity for this TPU Team to advance! We have been 10th in the World, on WCG for a minute. Sony VAIO has let us get close, we NEED to TAKE advantage of that!!

All Hands on DECK!! LOL


----------



## phill (Aug 30, 2018)

If there's anything I can do, just say the word   I do and have shared a few things from World Computing on Facebook so if any of my friends actually take note, here's hoping  

I suppose I could always put it on every PC at work.........


----------



## phill (Aug 31, 2018)

Who feeling like a bit of weekend pie??!!

*


*

*

*

*

*

Congrats to all the top 50 crunchers!!   Thank you so much for contributing!!


----------



## phill (Sep 1, 2018)

Well well...  Here comes the pie!! 













A massive thank you for everyone who has made the top 50!!   Keep on crunching everyone, together we are doing such great work  Thank you all for the support!!


----------



## phill (Sep 2, 2018)

Well how about some early pie??!! 













Nice work everyone!!   Congrats to all of those in the top 50!!  Please do keep on crunching!!


----------



## phill (Sep 3, 2018)

I know it's Monday everyone, but hopefully some pie would help cheer everyone up 













Many thanks for all the continued support guys!!  The top 50 is looking great!!


----------



## phill (Sep 4, 2018)

I wonder who has some Tuesday pie?? 













Great going everyone for the top 50 places!!  Can't thank everyone enough for their continued support!!   Keep on crunching!!


----------



## manofthem (Sep 5, 2018)

Great work pie eaters!  

And I just noticed the dates on the pies are ordered differently.  While it threw me off at first, I have to admit that I like it with the day before the month.


----------



## phill (Sep 5, 2018)

Apologises @manofthem, no intensions of throwing you   Not had so many PCs on recently with bad weather and such and the misses not quite sure how to sign in VM's and servers just yet!!   I guess some training is in order   Bless her heart she tries and can be very trying  

Now onto some pie!! 

Pie munching time!! 













So many congrats too all the crunchers and the top 50 as well    Had a few rigs turned off over the last few days, here's hoping that the next few days I can gain a few more points


----------



## phill (Sep 6, 2018)

Who's hungry for some pie?!?!





*

*





Many thanks for everyone crunching away still, can't thank you enough!!  To the great top 50 people, many thanks again!!


----------



## phill (Sep 7, 2018)

Anyone ready for some pie??













Massive congrats and thanks for each and everyone of you and everyone contributing to our team!!  If you can find anyone to introduce to our team, please do and get them crunching away for such an amazing cause as well!!  Thank you for your continued support!!


----------



## phill (Sep 8, 2018)

Who would like some Saturday morning pie??!! 











Spoiler: 21 - 71









I thought I'd try something a little different today, so I hope that works!!  I now just need a bigger screen res as 1080P ain't cutting it with so many users I'm trying to capture!! lol  I suppose I could make two cuts but I'd like to do it in one 

If there's anything that anyone would like to see in these threads or would like me to do differently, then please let me know either here or in the TPU Crunching Thread (I'll link it here...) and I will do my best to make it happen 
Big thanks to everyone still crunching away, all is so appreciated!!


----------



## phill (Sep 9, 2018)

Who's up for some pie today??!!











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!









Great work to everyone still crunching away, without any of you this wouldn't be possible


----------



## phill (Sep 10, 2018)

Today's pie is a little different as I'm away from home working so hopefully it's still done right!!   Gotta love these training courses for work.....
Anyways, without any more time wasting...  Here comes ya pie!!  











Spoiler: 21 - 69!!









I hope everyone is well and happy!! I think my mobile connection is faster than the one at home!!   I hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## phill (Sep 12, 2018)

How's up for some late night pie??  
So sorry it's not sooner but I've just got back from my training day and about an hour with my daughter, the 5 hour drive was so worth it!!  Now I'm shattered and it's 12:30am here, so I'm getting to bed after the pie etc is done!!











Spoiler: 21 - 70!!









Many thanks to everyone crunching away everyday!!  It doesn't matter if you crunch an hour a day or 24 hours a day, something is better than nothing!!  Thank you all!!


----------



## Arjai (Sep 12, 2018)

Holy Shit!! 7th? WOW!! My first piece of Pie is because the T3500 Xeon 5670 got stuck on the screen saver, which somehow blocked the WiFi...

I shut it down and threw in the 3rd DRAM stick, for triple channel, and rebooted to a ton of WU's uploading!! I thought to myself, "hmmm, might be a good number coming", then dropped from my mind. Until just now, after a 13 hour shift! 

Made my day!! BTW, I said that out loud when I saw it!!


----------



## phill (Sep 12, 2018)

@Arjai This is what I was messaging you about!!   That would explain the number of points yesterday!!  I thought for a second that I needed to buy some X5670's!! for my SR-2!! 

Congrats mate


----------



## phill (Sep 12, 2018)

Who's wanting some pie??!!











Spoiler: 21 - 69!!









Please keep up all the great work everyone!!  Amazing team work!!


----------



## Arjai (Sep 13, 2018)

2 days of Pie! unbelievable! 
I came home, after the bar, opened TPU. And this? Wonderful! 

It will be a while before I get pie, 2 days in a row!! Or, ever! 

Soon though, I will be a regular eater!


----------



## phill (Sep 13, 2018)

If you keep the X5670's I'd guess you'd manage about 5k to 7k (depending on the day..)  I've noticed that the SR-2 with the twin X5650's it was getting about the 11k to 13k (if I remember correctly!!) and as the X5670's are slightly faster, you might gain a few more points  

Keep it up my good sir!!   Great work and effort for your support and help with the cancer crunching


----------



## Arjai (Sep 13, 2018)

It jumps a bit, and it has been just short of a month running it but, if I had to guess I think it will settle down around 6500-7000 BOINC a day.

We'll see but that was essentially where it has been for a little over a week, with a slight up because of the wifi issue I had.


----------



## phill (Sep 13, 2018)

If you run them 24/7 then that would be a big increase over my scores I currently get with both setups, my SR-2, R710, 2600k, 6700k and 5960X rigs aren't run 24/7 at all..  At most 12 to 16 hours a day, some less altogether they put together some nice numbers 

I look forward to seeing the end results @Arjai   Can you add another CPU with that one???


----------



## phill (Sep 13, 2018)

Who's after some lovely pie today??!! 











Spoiler: 21 - 70!!









Such great work from everyone!!   Please keep these lovely results coming!!   Please do spread the word


----------



## Arjai (Sep 14, 2018)

@phill The Dell T3500 is a single CPU system. So, no, I cannot add another to it. Although, I am going to check my finances, I might just add another T3500 to the farm! Then I need to watch my power bill. If it grows too much I will sell the 3 i3 systems here or on e-bay.

The 3 i3's run a touch faster than the 5670 but, I still need to figure out how to attach a fan to the CPU Heatsink then lock the clocks at full boost. Then it will be running at 3.33 GHz, which is faster than the 3.1 GHz on the i3 2120's. All in good time...I need to splice together a 5 pin to 4 pin, I have, to the 5 pin fan lead connected to the MB. 

The fan I got was supposed to have a Molex to 4 pin and a pigtail that had 3 separate amperage leads, so it wouldn't run full speed (all the time). It was pictured on the Amazon page but they just sent me the Fan! I have been emailing them for a MONTH!! It has gotten me no where, so far.

So, I am hoping I can get the stuff, since I paid $27 for an 80mm fan!! Moscho Group, INC. is the seller. The woman that has responded to me says THEY don't have a record of the sale!! I have, right in front of me, the invoice and the inv. number and their email and the Order # from them and Amazon!! ON their letterhead!!


----------



## phill (Sep 14, 2018)

Arjai said:


> @phill The Dell T3500 is a single CPU system. So, no, I cannot add another to it. Although, I am going to check my finances, I might just add another T3500 to the farm! Then I need to watch my power bill. If it grows too much I will sell the 3 i3 systems here or on e-bay.
> 
> The 3 i3's run a touch faster than the 5670 but, I still need to figure out how to attach a fan to the CPU Heatsink then lock the clocks at full boost. Then it will be running at 3.33 GHz, which is faster than the 3.1 GHz on the i3 2120's. All in good time...I need to splice together a 5 pin to 4 pin, I have, to the 5 pin fan lead connected to the MB.
> 
> ...



That's a shame mate, the single CPUs still kick out a fair few numbers but I think the dual CPUs do have a little more efficiency with them..  That said, the newer hardware is much better as you'd expect.  My i7 laptop does about 3k to 4k a day which uses 65w max, compared to the 310w that the SR-2 uses and the R710 with the L5640's installed, they can get about 10k..  It's a big jump in power for not that much more performance but it's as you'd expect..  8 year old tech compared to 3 year old tech 

Could you ask for a refund and get it from somewhere else?  Sounds daft companies can sell things that way but not deliver the goods...


----------



## Arjai (Sep 14, 2018)

I am emailing them, Amazon contacting them...I still am holding out hope that it will be resolved. If not, I will be sure to not buy anything from them and leave them a riot act on their Amazon site.

Edit: I bought another T3500, last night. I should get it next week. I also need to, now, get some more WiFi dongles. I can't seem to find any more...Using 2 and not sure where the other 2 disappeared to. I will hit up Ebay tonight, they're inexpensive so, not gonna stress on finding them.
Edit2: Just went and bought four for 11bucks, and some change. China sells the same ones for pennies but, don't want to wait a month to get them.


----------



## phill (Sep 14, 2018)

I hope it sorts itself out soon @Arjai   Have you bought yourself a wattage power plug at all yet??

Now who has some pie today?!!?












Spoiler: 21 - 72!!









Amazing work everyone!!  Please keep it up!!  Until tomorrow......  Keep on crunching!!


----------



## Arjai (Sep 15, 2018)

@phill Oh yea, ther's another thing I have misplaced. To be honest I am thinking it was left at the place on George St. I stayed on a couch there for a few months and it is the last place I remember using it. So, yea, I gotta get another one. Hey @Norton , or anyone else that knows, what's the name of the wattage finder thingy? I can't remember the name of it.


----------



## Norton (Sep 15, 2018)

Arjai said:


> what's the name of the wattage finder thingy? I can't remember the name of it.


Kill A Watt


----------



## phill (Sep 15, 2018)

Well who wants some pie??!











Spoiler: 21-69!!









Congrats and thank you to everyone crunching away!!  Your support and help is amazing!!  Until tomorrow....


----------



## phill (Sep 16, 2018)

Anyone after some pie??!!











Spoiler: 21 - 69!!









Massive thanks for everyone crunching!! The team couldn't manage what it does without you!!


----------



## theonedub (Sep 16, 2018)

Snuck into the Top5 thanks to a failed router that 'allowed' my PC to accumulate 5 days of completed work- unfortunate side effect: 2 days worth of WUs failed to get returned by the deadline and just floated into the ether...


----------



## phill (Sep 16, 2018)

That sucks @theonedub    But at least you have a star, I'm still waiting on mine!! 

Been reading some horror stories about the Broadwell CPUs in the forums, hoping no one in our crunching clan uses them else they'll have a surprise....  I can't believe MS practice this way..  Or I suppose if they need CPU codes updating and they want people to do it, then they can and or will force it...  Harsh...


----------



## phill (Sep 17, 2018)

Who's after some Monday pie?? 











Spoiler: 21 - 69!!









Thank you to everyone for supporting the team!!  We can't do it without you!!


----------



## phill (Sep 18, 2018)

Did someone say pie or was I hearing things??!!











Spoiler: 21 - 71!!









Great work everyone!!  Thank you for everyone's support, TPU can't do it without you!!


----------



## phill (Sep 19, 2018)

Did someone ask or want some late night pie?? 











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!









Another great showing again today everyone, thank you so much!!


----------



## phill (Sep 20, 2018)

Apologises for being slightly later than I'd have liked, but here's some pie for everyone 











Spoiler: 21 - 68!!









Doing great as always everyone!!   The other teams must have some secret help I think!!


----------



## phill (Sep 21, 2018)

Who's after some Friday pie??!!











Spoiler: 21 - 64!!









Amazing work everyone!!  TPU couldn't do it without you!!


----------



## Norton (Sep 21, 2018)

Almost broke 100k! 

Should be able to get there today


----------



## phill (Sep 21, 2018)

Have you got any new systems running @Norton ??


----------



## Norton (Sep 21, 2018)

phill said:


> Have you got any new systems running @Norton ??


Summer is ending, just bringing in the rest of the fleet


----------



## phill (Sep 21, 2018)

Very nice   Do you have many more systems to get up and running?   I would love to know what is going on with those stars as well   I don't feel like a proper cruncher without them!!


----------



## phill (Sep 22, 2018)

Lets start the day with some pie shall we??  











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!









Great work everyone!! So proud to be a member of this team!!   67 members contributing today...  I see @Dinnercore and his 1950X is making some waves and as expected @Norton is trying to meet up with @[lon] again   Hoping we could possibly get some new members in here to help with our teams scores   Please feel free to spread the word everyone!!


----------



## Dinnercore (Sep 22, 2018)

Good work on the 100k @Norton , that is quite something. 

Expect my 1950X again tomorrow. I may even throw in 50% of the threads on my 1800x.


----------



## phill (Sep 23, 2018)

I wonder who has some pie today??!  Anyone care to take a look????.... 











Spoiler: 21 - 66!!









Great work to everyone!!  @Dinnercore, that 1950X is pretty decent for sure!   I take it your running it in Windows?   
I think @Norton is trying to take pie away from @[Ion]!!   Most of my crunchers were off yesterday, was raining all day so the solar was less than helpful!


----------



## Dinnercore (Sep 23, 2018)

phill said:


> I take it your running it in Windows?



Yes I run it in windows and use my machine as normal while crunching. Just can´t do any render work.


----------



## phill (Sep 24, 2018)

If you need to, you can create a list of programs that when are running WCG/Boinc shuts down and allows you to do whatever you need   Would that help?


----------



## phill (Sep 24, 2018)

Who's up for some pie today then??!











Spoiler: 21 - 68!!









A big thank you to everyone contributing to our team!!  It's not as possible to do by one person but by everyone here it's making a difference I'm sure, so thank you


----------



## phill (Sep 25, 2018)

Anyone fancy some pie at all??!!











Spoiler: 21 - 69!!









Great work everyone!!  Can't thank you enough for all the contributions!!


----------



## Dinnercore (Sep 26, 2018)

phill said:


> If you need to, you can create a list of programs that when are running WCG/Boinc shuts down and allows you to do whatever you need  Would that help?


Thank you for the advise, but really it´s ok.  It works fine while crunching, I can play cs:go above 144fps no problem that´s all I need for now. And when I render a project it will take ages anyway, so it´s not a hassle to just stop the BOINC-Manager manually.

And I hope you don´t expect me to pull these numbers constantly, I calculated my electricity bill for one year when I continue like this and it adds up to an additional 1.600€ every year X_X . Energy is expensive around here.


----------



## phill (Sep 26, 2018)

Slightly later than normal, so I hope this pie isn't over done too much....











Spoiler: 21 - 68!!









Many thanks to everyone who is crunching away and posting up some numbers   No number too big or too small is ever an issue..  We appreciate it no matter what!!


----------



## phill (Sep 26, 2018)

Dinnercore said:


> Thank you for the advise, but really it´s ok.  It works fine while crunching, I can play cs:go above 144fps no problem that´s all I need for now. And when I render a project it will take ages anyway, so it´s not a hassle to just stop the BOINC-Manager manually.
> 
> And I hope you don´t expect me to pull these numbers constantly, I calculated my electricity bill for one year when I continue like this and it adds up to an additional 1.600€ every year X_X . Energy is expensive around here.



I was doing some testing with my new GPU cards and boy can crunching really affect the scores if you let it carry on!  But if it's causing no worry or issues for you then so be it    What sort of work do you do @Dinnercore ??  

I don't expect anyone to do anything because I'd ask, it's completely their choice   One of the reasons I decided to crunch again was that I had solar panels fitted to my home about a year and a bit ago whilst I was mining, it was nearer the end of the mining I did but boy could it help masses   I have a 4kW array which when it peaks over 3600w, it runs everything in the home without any question..  If no PC or anything is on, I estimate I use about 200w to 250w an hour (depending on the fridge or freezer kicking in for example) but when I turn on the 8 PC's I have that currently work in the house, I can easily burn through over a 1kW of electric in an hour..  Maybe nearer 2kW if I'm honest!  So during the day time, I run as many as I can depending on the weather   If the weather is crappy and being it's the UK, it's most of the time is, then I'll just run the most efficient crunchers, otherwise all of them go on   I'll find my cruncher list and link you to what I have   This is definitely not a cheap hobby or sport but as long as it's sunny, I'll do my best to use as much power as I possibly can 



Spoiler: Solar panels stuff...




   



I'll stop there, I don't want to bore you everyone anymore!!   But hopefully it's of some relevance


----------



## phill (Sep 27, 2018)

Who's up for some pie today??!











Spoiler: 21 - 69!!









Many thanks to everyone taking part and making this team what it is!!  Can't thank you enough!


----------



## phill (Sep 29, 2018)

A bit of delayed pie for yesterday (apologises everyone!!)  Was just so tired after a busy week at work, I had no energy, not been like that in a long time...  

Still enough moaning, here's some pie 











Spoiler: 21 - 66!!









Massive thanks for everyone still crunching away, can't thank you enough for the contribution and support your giving this cause


----------



## phill (Sep 29, 2018)

Who's after some pie today??!! 











Spoiler: 21 - 71!!









Great work everyone!!   Such a team we have here, respect for everyone crunching!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 29, 2018)

30,000


----------



## phill (Sep 29, 2018)

I bet you were aiming for that number @thebluebumblebee


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 29, 2018)

I had to pause the 3220T for 13.27 seconds to get there.


----------



## Arjai (Sep 29, 2018)

Speaking of pause...I forgot to "Resume" Crunching on the T3500, after I had moved everything around on Wed. So, today, I figured it out inadvertently while using Teamviewer, to try and connect to my farm. So, numbers should improve for tomorrow.


----------



## phill (Sep 30, 2018)

Well who's after some pie today then??!!











Spoiler: 21 - 70!!









Another great day for TPU!!   Many thanks to everyones contributions!!


----------



## phill (Oct 1, 2018)

Was anyone after some pie today??!!











Spoiler: 21 - 69!!









Great work to everyone contributing!!  

It might be a little later on tomorrow when I get around to posting up the results of today as I'm away with Isabelle at her school for the day (a not so lovely 6 hours plus drive for a few hours together) but it'll be worth it to see the smile on her face when she see's me in the morning   I'll see if I can get some pics up when I get home  
So with a 4am wake up call in about 7 hours, take it steady everyone, I'll do my best to post up the results as soon as I can


----------



## Arjai (Oct 2, 2018)

MMMM! Chocolate Pie!!


----------



## phill (Oct 2, 2018)

Here's todays chocolate pie for @Arjai !!  











Spoiler: 21 - 71!!









Congrats to everyone who's contributing daily for our team!!  Can't thank you enough!!


----------



## phill (Oct 3, 2018)

Here's a fruity pie with some differences....











Spoiler: 21 - 71!!









Massive congrats to everyone taking part today!!  

I'm not sure what @Norton has got up his sleeve, but I think there's a few more cores running amongst all of that!!  Respect to you sir!!  A few more Ryzen systems maybe??


----------



## phill (Oct 4, 2018)

Todays pie is chocolate, so I wonder who likes chocolate the most???  











Spoiler: 21 - 69!!









Amazing work everyone!!  
If anyone does or doesn't like the sounds of chocolate or fruity pie, please put forward some suggestions   Would like to hear them   Just trying to get a little banter and fun going


----------



## Nordic (Oct 5, 2018)

Hello old friends! I kind of stopped visiting awhile ago. I just stopped by to see if I still show up in the 21+ numbers. I do!

I stopped crunching with my main rig because of temps, money, and time. I used to fix peoples computers free in exchange for them running boinc. It seems a lot of peoples computers have dropped off, but not all. https://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/host/list/0/0/829603/1


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 5, 2018)

Nordic said:


> I just stopped by to see if I still show up in the 21+ numbers. I do!


FYI: As jjames888


----------



## Nordic (Oct 5, 2018)

I just made a deal that should jump my PPD by 10k or so. I should get pie again.


----------



## Arjai (Oct 5, 2018)

Wooop!!!! 

Cherry Pie!! Lovin' it!!

30,898 not bad but, hoping to spike up around 34,000. The HP3770 is still ramping up!


Edit, @phill I think this may be the first, of a few times to come, that I have outpointed you. 

Not sure I can keep up if you start running your farm longer per day but, I am EXTREMELY happy with my current farm!! Might not be done with it either!! Gotta see how my new work schedule works out, I am going to be opening the store from now on...we'll see how long that lasts...not sure if  my manager will like closing. I hope he does! I enjoy getting off work in the early afternoon!! And I don't mind waking up at 5 am and getting ready for the day! But, it means fewer hours and less overtime...So, computer buying might slow down a bit.

That's OK, I have been on a bit of a tear lately. I can afford to slow it down a notch! LOL!


----------



## phill (Oct 5, 2018)

Todays pie, is anyone ready??!!











Spoiler: 21 - 68!!









Great work everyone!!  Such an amazing score for our team each and every day!!   I'm lovin' it!!   

Just a quick update for now as I'm off to pick up Isabelle for the weekend (well a day and a half...) so I'll update today's and tomorrow's as soon as I can for everyone   If I'm a little slow on the replies to the forum posts, I apologise but I try and spend as much time off the PC with Isabelle as I can   It's only a rare thing seeing her so I like to make the most of it!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 5, 2018)

@phill , we've got this.  Enjoy your weekend and don't think about Pie, numbers or milestones until Monday's numbers.


----------



## phill (Oct 5, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> @phill , we've got this.  Enjoy your weekend and don't think about Pie, numbers or milestones until Monday's numbers.



Thank you kind sir   Isabelle will have me up at 6am I'm sure Saturday and Sunday, so I can probably get around to doing it then or whenever she actually falls asleep!!   If I can I will, if not then at least you'll know why I've not been around 



Arjai said:


> Wooop!!!!
> 
> Cherry Pie!! Lovin' it!!
> 
> ...



I think you have slipped past me a few times because of my rigs either not being on much or one of them having a fit and not working at all   But I try to run them as much as I can with the solar, but if it's a dull day, the two big heavy beasts are off and the more efficient setups are run   I'll keep things going as long as I can   If I was on 24/7 I'd be pushing about the 60k to 65k a day which is pretty decent considering what I'm using   Sadly not all of it at the moment is being used but all in good time


----------



## phill (Oct 6, 2018)

Who's up for a new slice of pie today??!!










Spoiler: 21 - 69!!









Great work everyone!!  The numbers are looking really strong!!


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Oct 6, 2018)

phill said:


> Who's up for a new slice of pie today??!!


Looks like norton dominates it as usual, I wonder what secret he has up his sleeve?


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Oct 6, 2018)

And I forgot to ask, do the xeon phi coprocessors work well with the world community grid? I'm wondering how they'd perform since they're loaded with cores.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 6, 2018)

I don't know but I would _think_ not.  WCG runs 8 WU's on an 8 threaded system, not 1 WU across those 8 threads, or  parallel processing.  If anything, WCG might launch a WU per thread available, but those cores might run too slowly to complete the work in time.  The SC7120A has 61 cores and 4-way SMT per core which gives 244 threads, but only runs at 1.2-1.3GHz.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Oct 6, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> but those cores might run too slowly to complete the work in time.


Shame really - though imagine running multiple co processors along with a few e7s you'd have a beast though I'd cost a ton


----------



## Nordic (Oct 6, 2018)

I Already have pie and still climbing


----------



## Norton (Oct 6, 2018)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> Looks like norton dominates it as usual, I wonder what secret he has up his sleeve?


No secret sauce here- everything I'm running is in my sig, my system specs, and plainly listed in stats sites like BOINCStats
https://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/host/list/0/0/797865/1


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Oct 6, 2018)

Norton said:


> No secret sauce here


Insane! Guess those opterons are under rated.
Edit: Guess I found the catch - motherboard prices, It's a shame, I'll keep a lookout for dirt cheap ones.


----------



## phill (Oct 7, 2018)

Anyone fancing some pie today??!!












Spoiler: 21 - 66!!









Amazing work everyone!!  

I see @Arjai is doing very well with all his new additions   Keep it up man!!   I had a non sunny day yesterday so only a few PC's on for some of the day..  Today is looking a little better


----------



## Arjai (Oct 7, 2018)

"Now wudja look at THAT! Jus' Look at it!"


One of these days, I'm gonna have to see what kind of power I am pulling. I might, might, just hook up the Kill-A-Watt to one of these Dell's today. I think maybe around 4-5 pm then let it run for a day.


----------



## Arjai (Oct 7, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I don't know but I would _think_ not.  WCG runs 8 WU's on an 8 threaded system, not 1 WU across those 8 threads, or  parallel processing.  If anything, WCG might launch a WU per thread available, but those cores might run too slowly to complete the work in time.  The SC7120A has 61 cores and 4-way SMT per core which gives 244 threads, but only runs at 1.2-1.3GHz.



It could still run jobs, my phone is not much quicker. It runs SCC and OZ just fine, slow, but fine. Someone should give it a whirl, I bet it will complete jobs. Maybe not all forms of WU's but some it could complete.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 7, 2018)

Arjai said:


> It could still run jobs, my phone is not much quicker


At an effective speed in the 300 MHz? 1.2-1.3GHz/4-way SMT


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Oct 7, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> At an effective speed in the 300 MHz? 1.2-1.3GHz/4-way SMT


Can't you utilize multi xeon phi coprocessors? That'd definitely cut time down on jobs, Those things are expensive though.


----------



## phill (Oct 7, 2018)

Arjai said:


> "Now wudja look at THAT! Jus' Look at it!"
> 
> 
> One of these days, I'm gonna have to see what kind of power I am pulling. I might, might, just hook up the Kill-A-Watt to one of these Dell's today. I think maybe around 4-5 pm then let it run for a day.



You might want to do it sooner rather than later since the X58 rigs aren't the cheapest/efficientist in the world but they do seem to manage a fairly ok score per day   As I've said before, my SR-2 pulls 310w with two X5650's at stock clocks...  I'm not sure I'd like to overclock them too much   That said the Dell R710 I have with dual L5640's in, that pulls 270w....  It'll cost me about £3 a day to run all of my crunchers 24/7..  Not sure many would like to afford that plus with everything else running, looking at about £120 a month just on electric


----------



## hat (Oct 7, 2018)

It looks like my i5 2400 and Athlon II x4 are doing roughly what I remember my old i7 920 doing on its own... maybe a little more.

For efficiency, you can at least use 32nm hex cores with x58, which isn't too bad... but seriously outclassed by today's hardware. It would be best to go with high core count processors and fewer systems. The 2990WX looks like the best deal. Sure, it costs $1750, and you could get 4 Ryzen 1700s for $800, but that price difference can likely be made up by only having to use one machine to get the same cores instead of 4, and power savings over time.


----------



## Nordic (Oct 8, 2018)

I should be top ten by this time next week.


----------



## phill (Oct 8, 2018)

I find that my SR-2 with the two X5650's can muster about 10k to 12k a day (maybe more if it was tweaked and only run certain projects) but it does use a load more electric.  Ryzen from what I have been looking at can produce double the figures but also uses under half the power with less cores/threads so it's really good   The 5960X I have running at 4.2Ghz is taking about the 260w range but producing as much (maybe a little more) than the SR-2 which isn't bad but it's definitely no Ryzen 

@Nordic - What do you run for Crunching?


----------



## hat (Oct 8, 2018)

Which Ryzen? No way an 8 core Ryzen beats a 5960x by that much? Interesting that 8 Haswell cores beats 12 Westmere cores, though.


----------



## phill (Oct 8, 2018)

@hat 1700 my good sir   And uses a shed load less power at the same time of doing it    It's why I've bought my daughter and girl friend a 1700X each, they eventually have a 1080 Ti to make use of playing Sims at some point but that's going to be a while yet


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 8, 2018)

@hat , Here's what my stock 1700, running OET on Linux has done:


Spoiler










This is one of the best performing WU's for Ryzen.  MIT, on the other hand, runs poorly on Ryzen.


----------



## phill (Oct 8, 2018)

Would anyone like some lovely apple pie??!!











Spoiler: 21 - 70!!









Great work everyone!!  Some really good numbers showing up now!!


----------



## hat (Oct 8, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> @hat , Here's what my stock 1700, running OET on Linux has done:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Wonder what 5960x numbers would look like then...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 9, 2018)

Here's one: https://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/host/detail/3192727


----------



## phill (Oct 9, 2018)

hat said:


> Wonder what 5960x numbers would look like then...



I'll have to find my screen shots for you sir and post them up   Bit late now, hopefully after work tomorrow


----------



## Nordic (Oct 9, 2018)

phill said:


> Nordic - What do you run for Crunching?


It isn't a secret. You can find anyones cpu's on either free dc or boinc stats. Boinc stats is easier though.
https://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/host/list/0/0/829603/1
https://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=829603

Edit: The new points coming in pushing me into the top 10 is @Toothless's server crunching in my name. We made a deal.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 9, 2018)

Nordic said:


> You can find anyones cpu's on either free dc or boinc stats.


Only if they've selected "show hosts" under Settings - My Profile on WCG.com


----------



## Nordic (Oct 9, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Only if they've selected "show hosts" under Settings - My Profile on WCG.com


Mine aren't a secret at least.


----------



## phill (Oct 9, 2018)

Nordic said:


> It isn't a secret. You can find anyones cpu's on either free dc or boinc stats. Boinc stats is easier though.
> https://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/host/list/0/0/829603/1
> https://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=829603
> 
> Edit: The new points coming in pushing me into the top 10 is @Toothless's server crunching in my name. We made a deal.



@Nordic I didn't know your user name so I was looking for something but I didn't know what it was  But thanks for the links


----------



## phill (Oct 9, 2018)

Today's pie is special.....











Spoiler: 21 - 71!!









What a great day!!   Great work everyone!! I'm with @thebluebumblebee on the daily numbers..  Everyone must be running 24/7 and have about a dozen Ryzen systems each to be putting out those sorts of numbers!!   Crikey!! :lol:


----------



## XZero450 (Oct 10, 2018)

@thebluebumblebee -  I just added 16c/32t ... we'll see if I can keep it running 24/7, but I expect to be eating some pie soon. =D


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 10, 2018)

Okay, did someone stick a target on me?


----------



## phill (Oct 10, 2018)

XZero450 said:


> @thebluebumblebee -  I just added 16c/32t ... we'll see if I can keep it running 24/7, but I expect to be eating some pie soon. =D



What CPUs have you added @XZero450 ? 



thebluebumblebee said:


> Okay, did someone stick a target on me?



Nope, nothing to do with me!!


----------



## Arjai (Oct 10, 2018)

I hooked up the first of the T3500's with the NV GT 710. Pull's a consistent 159 W's.

Tomorrow I will connect the T3500-2 w/ the AMD R7 240.

Then the 3770, 2400 and the i3 2120's, last. I will post my findings in a week, or so, with the average BOINC scores.



P.S. Just put together my Rowenta fan, placed it on the window sill by the Crunching rack. Turned off the A/C fan.

I put it on TURBO, and I can barely hear it. I had it on setting 3 and it was silent AND I could stand in my kitchen, @ 18 feet away, and feel it!

I just looked at my Thermostat, it was 83F. Now, after about 20 minutes? 79F! I am going to leave it on Turbo while I am away at work, then drop it down to 1, or 2. Great fan!!

Details of the fan, on Amazon, HERE.

So far, worth every silent penny!! I am sure my CPU's will enjoy it, also!!


----------



## phill (Oct 10, 2018)

Anyone up for some banana pie today??!












Spoiler: 21 - 73!!









Great work everyone!!  Great turn out today as well, 73 members!!  Keep up the amazing work everyone!!  
If the amount of people returning work gets higher, then I'll try and do it in two parts as 1080P just doesn't have the estate for this!!


----------



## phill (Oct 10, 2018)

Arjai said:


> I hooked up the first of the T3500's with the NV GT 710. Pull's a consistent 159 W's.
> 
> Tomorrow I will connect the T3500-2 w/ the AMD R7 240.
> 
> ...



Nice work reporting it all back @Arjai   I tried leaving the systems on for about a day, then seeing what each system would cost me running 24/7 then making a decision on whether or not to keep it on 24/7.. Is the T3500, is that a hex core??  So 12 threads?


----------



## Arjai (Oct 11, 2018)

^ Yep 12 threads x2 T3500's 

Might be 3, in a couple weeks!


----------



## phill (Oct 11, 2018)

Arjai said:


> ^ Yep 12 threads x2 T3500's
> 
> Might be 3, in a couple weeks!



Awesome   So that's not too far off my SR-2 then for double the threads, pretty decent   Happy with the CPUs?


----------



## phill (Oct 11, 2018)

How about some Banoffee pie for today?? 











Spoiler: 21 - 75!!









Great work today everyone!!  TPU


----------



## XZero450 (Oct 12, 2018)

phill said:


> What CPUs have you added @XZero450 ?


Just a single Threadripper 1950x, still need to optimize some things for it.


----------



## phill (Oct 12, 2018)

XZero450 said:


> Just a single Threadripper 1950x, still need to optimize some things for it.



Very nice sir   Please do let us know how you get on with it


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 12, 2018)

XZero450 said:


> Just a single Threadripper 1950x, still need to optimize some things for it.


I'm quite sure that @Dinnercore would love to know what your wattage usage is.


----------



## Dinnercore (Oct 12, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I'm quite sure that @Dinnercore would love to know what your wattage usage is.



Yeah I do^^ Already wrote him a quick note with that question


----------



## phill (Oct 12, 2018)

Who here fancies some cheese pie today?? 











Spoiler: 21 - 72!!









Great turn out today, 72 members   Thank you to everyone putting a contribution in to the team


----------



## phill (Oct 13, 2018)

Todays pie is taken from the top 10 of all pies.....











Spoiler: 21 - 76!!











Amazing turn out today, 76 members!!   Awesome work team!!   Great work there @Arjai !!  Top 10 again!!   It's been such bad weather here yesterday only a few crunchers where on so, bad show for me yesterday    @thebluebumblebee that top ten is getting hard work to get into!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 13, 2018)

phill said:


> that top ten is getting hard work to get into!!


I switched projects (OET to SCC) and lost ~7,000 PPD!  Oh well.


----------



## phill (Oct 13, 2018)

I'm just doing the lot so I suppose I could gain some points there if I switched but were's the fun in that??


----------



## Arjai (Oct 14, 2018)

I'm not sure what happened? At 5 this morning, actually a little closer to 5:30, I noticed four of my computers were not on! 

I had to go to work so, couldn't do anything about it ( I have one monitor for the 7 cruncher's).

I got home around 2 pm. I had to move the monitor cable, USB mouse and USB keyboard around to each. I also, had been having issues with Teamviewer, not connecting to a few of my Cruncher's. So I unloaded and reloaded TV on each. Works fine now.

An hour later, 3-ish, they were all up and crunching. I did not see a bunch of uploads, in fact only three because one WU was corrupted. 

How I got 40 grand is a mystery, to me!!

Unless the T3500-2, with it's new Kubuntu fresh install, is doing TON's better? 

Regardless, it is one of my top 3 scores! Granted, 1 of the 3, was a sand bag.  Not this one.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Oct 14, 2018)

Arjai said:


> How I got 40 grand is a mystery, to me!!



Eh, probably wasn't soon enough to impact Your score much. Expect a plummet in score on the next day, though. Keep up the good work, nonetheless!

And damn, I miss having pie 
"Those sure were the days"
Feels so long ago, as if I was still a kid back then
>t. 28 yo boomer


----------



## phill (Oct 14, 2018)

How would anyone fancy some Cocount Custard Pie for today  ???











Spoiler: 21 - 77!!





 





Great show today guys!!  77 members today!! Awesome turn out!


----------



## phill (Oct 15, 2018)

Todays pie is Deep-Dish Strawberry Rhurbarb pie.....  Who's up for a slice??!!











Spoiler: 21 - 75!!





 





Great job everyone   Very good turn out today and the top 10 is getting harder to get into every day now!! 37k+!!  Such a proud member to be part of this amazing team!!


----------



## Nordic (Oct 16, 2018)

So close to pie


----------



## phill (Oct 16, 2018)

Nordic said:


> So close to pie



Since the sun hasn't been out has been out, I've not had a lot of crunchers on at home..  I've dropped some points sadly


----------



## phill (Oct 16, 2018)

Today's pie seems a little special....











Spoiler: 21 - 79!!





 





Great work everyone!!   I wonder if we can hit 80 members tomorrow


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 16, 2018)

phill said:


> Today's pie seems a little special....


You think it's special that I'm in 11th place?  Why I oughta...


phill said:


> Since the sun hasn't been out has been out,


It's been hanging out over here.


----------



## phill (Oct 17, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> You think it's special that I'm in 11th place?  Why I oughta...
> 
> It's been hanging out over here.



It was special according to the type of pie it was lol  I was in 13th so slacking behind... Not sure what the weather is like over the next few days here, hopefully a little brighter if I'm honest


----------



## phill (Oct 17, 2018)

Todays pie sounds delicious....  











Spoiler: 21 - 77!!





 





Great work today team!!  Amazing overall scores!!  Thank you to everyone who took part!!


----------



## phill (Oct 18, 2018)

Todays rather nice but long named pie.....  Who wants some??

*

*








Spoiler: 21 - 75!!











Such a great day!!   Amazing work everyone!!   Please keep it up, can't thank you enough!! **


----------



## phill (Oct 19, 2018)

Who wants some??  Todays pie is .....











Spoiler: 21 - 79!!











Amazing turn out again guys   Everyone must have turned off the heating as some of these points and contributions are insane!!   Having to get over 40k to get into the top ten a month or so ago was unheard of!!   Amazing!! Thank you so much for the support!!  

EDIT - Please also forgive my rudeness and lack of brain power @thebluebumblebee ....  But wow what a show you put in!!   Amazing work there!!


----------



## Arjai (Oct 19, 2018)

Somehow I seem to have leveled off at 30,000? I was sure I would be averaging around 35,000. Numbers are treating me funny, hopefully it will go back to normal soon...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 19, 2018)

phill said:


> But wow what a show you put in!!


If you had looked at what I did last November, it wouldn't have been a surprise: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/have-you-got-pie-today.93832/post-3758568


----------



## Arjai (Oct 19, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> If you had looked at what I did last November, it wouldn't have been a surprise: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/have-you-got-pie-today.93832/post-3758568



Last November...I was just breaking into the Daily Top 40!!


----------



## phill (Oct 19, 2018)

Arjai said:


> Somehow I seem to have leveled off at 30,000? I was sure I would be averaging around 35,000. Numbers are treating me funny, hopefully it will go back to normal soon...



You will find that the points per day do vary..  I'm not producing the exact same amount but then I'm not also running every system 24/7 so I have to keep an eye to how long systems are on  



thebluebumblebee said:


> If you had looked at what I did last November, it wouldn't have been a surprise: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/have-you-got-pie-today.93832/post-3758568



That's about my maximum day output with all my rigs on   Massive points!!  I think that was just before I started crunching again as well....


----------



## librin.so.1 (Oct 20, 2018)

I had my both machines set on no network communication to gather up extra results for the challenge start (lol), but my FX-8320 (double lol) is at work and I got quite ill and couldn't get to work since Thursday (triple lol), so I couldn't dump the work (quadruple lol). I mustered up my strength and went to work today on a Saturday just to re-enable network communication (quintuple lol), so I just dumped all those days of work, but since it's a friggin' Piledriver (sextuple lol), it's gonna do jack sh-- to my score (septuple lol).


----------



## Arjai (Oct 22, 2018)

@Vinska I certainly hope you get well soon and continue to get better! It has been a few minutes, since I have seen you here or, on Steam.

I do hope you are doing well, buddy! All my best to you!! 

Aš galvoju apie jus kaip draugą, ir aš nuoširdžiai linkiu jums gerai.


----------



## phill (Oct 22, 2018)

It seems Free-DC is still down even now   Not sure what has gone on or is going on but hopefully it'll be up soon


----------



## phill (Oct 23, 2018)

Finally, Free-DC is up and I've been able to get two days worth of data..  Sadly missed some Milestones and some daily pie data, but hopefully we will be back on track now...

So, who's after two day old pie??!! 











Spoiler: 21 - 77!!











An amazing turn out everyone!!  Amazing work!!   Thank you so much for all your support and contributions!!


----------



## phill (Oct 23, 2018)

And as for yesterdays pie....  











Spoiler: 21 - 78!!





 





Another amazing day of great contributions everyone!!   TPU is awesome!!   Please keep on going!!


----------



## phill (Oct 24, 2018)

How about some pie for everyone today?? 











Spoiler: 21 - 78!!





 





Great turn out everyone!! Great job team!!


----------



## phill (Oct 25, 2018)

Hope everyone is doing really well??  Well the top ten top pies have finished...  So I'm hoping and counting on some more ideas!!   Still here's todays 











Spoiler: 21 - 79!!





 





Great work everyone!!  1 more member away from that amazing 80 people contributing!!   Until tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Oct 26, 2018)

Back to a bit of a boring pie names now..  I'm hoping some members can come up with some other things to tag in this ..... 











Spoiler: 21 - 77!!





 





Great work everyone!!  Thank you to all!!


----------



## phill (Oct 27, 2018)

Todays pie is....











Spoiler: 21 - 76!!





 





Great work everyone!!  I see @[Ion] has put his foot down and is flying away there!!


----------



## phill (Oct 28, 2018)

Yesterdays pie is looking like...











Spoiler: 21 - 78!!





 





Amazing day for everyone!  78 members strong today   Great work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Oct 30, 2018)

Well yesterdays pie is a little late but hopefully not over done...  Here's the results 











Spoiler: 21 - 77!!





 





Great work everyone!!  Apologises for it being a little later than normal...  If there's any suggestions for how you'd like me to do this, please shoot me a PM or just post it here in the thread   Oh and if you have any good pie themes we can do, I'll take those as well 

Great work again team, amazing


----------



## phill (Oct 30, 2018)

Here we go with yesterdays pie...  I've let the ball drop since I've shut down some of the crunchers...  They need a clean!! 











Spoiler: 21 - 73!!





 





Great work everyone!!  Great results today!!


----------



## phill (Oct 31, 2018)

Well here's for yesterdays pie....











Spoiler: 21 - 75!!





 





Great work everyone!!  Glad I didn't get this pie...  Not a lover of veg


----------



## phill (Nov 1, 2018)

Yesterdays pie totals are....











Spoiler: 21 - 74!!





 





Great work again today everyone!!  Still over the 10m a day mark!!


----------



## phill (Nov 2, 2018)

Apologises for the late pie everyone...  











Spoiler: 21 - 74!!





 




Great job today everyone!!  Great team work!!


----------



## XZero450 (Nov 4, 2018)

Wonder if my numbers got crushed now that I'm folding on 4 cards..

Also.. It's hot in here.


----------



## phill (Nov 5, 2018)

I believe these are the right numbers for the 3rd...  I think because of Free-DC being down, the 2nd November stats are gone 
But here's some of the over due pie....











Spoiler: 21 - 74!!





 





Great work everyone!!  That top ten is getting harder and harder to get into now!!   Amazing team!!


----------



## phill (Nov 5, 2018)

And now for yesterdays pie...  












Spoiler: 21 - 71!!





 





Another great day everyone   Keep on crunching!!


----------



## phill (Nov 6, 2018)

Today the pie is a little earlier...  











Spoiler: 21 - 71!!





 





Thanks to everyone taking part in this amazing cause   Can't thank you all enough for the support each day...


----------



## phill (Nov 8, 2018)

Todays late late pie....











Spoiler: 21 - 70!!





 





Great work everyone!!    Wonder what tomorrow will bring us!!


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 8, 2018)

My H100i v2 died on me last night in the middle of a game so my rig is going to be down until hopefully tomorrow. Ordered a new H150i pro.


----------



## phill (Nov 8, 2018)

Today's pie is as follows 











Spoiler: 21 - 71!!





 





Great day everyone   Such a great result!!


----------



## phill (Nov 8, 2018)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> My H100i v2 died on me last night in the middle of a game so my rig is going to be down until hopefully tomorrow. Ordered a new H150i pro.



I hope it never took anything out??  Please let us know if there's much of a difference between the two   Always like hearing about the new hardware and toys


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 9, 2018)

phill said:


> I hope it never took anything out??  Please let us know if there's much of a difference between the two   Always like hearing about the new hardware and toys


I'm hoping not either. I booted up my computer this morning and two of my hard drives wouldn't show up


----------



## phill (Nov 9, 2018)

I hope that is only a temporary issue??


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 9, 2018)

phill said:


> I hope that is only a temporary issue??


You and me both.

Ive gotten a lot of new parts over the last month that I have yet to implement in my build because Im waiting on that damn i9 9900K.


----------



## phill (Nov 9, 2018)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> You and me both.
> 
> Ive gotten a lot of new parts over the last month that I have yet to implement in my build because Im waiting on that damn i9 9900K.



I could say here, should have gone AMD but I won't    I need to have a good think about what I'd like to get for my Z170M..  

What have you been buying this month for the rig??


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 9, 2018)

phill said:


> I could say here, should have gone AMD but I won't    I need to have a good think about what I'd like to get for my Z170M..
> 
> What have you been buying this month for the rig??


I thought about it, but realistically Intel is still better for gaming. 

Things I have ordered:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B077FZPCRH/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07BN217QG/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002CQU14A/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07HM4LX15/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o08_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005404P9I/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o09_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## phill (Nov 9, 2018)

Todays slightly wetter than average pie...  (In the South West of England were I live - it's been raining for the past 3 - 4 days)





The Top 20...







Spoiler: 21 - 73!!





 





Not quite the same as usual but with Free-DC being down, I thought I'd try this way   If people prefer it please drop me a line and let me know, I'll stick with it 

Great work everyone, great days crunching


----------



## phill (Nov 9, 2018)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I thought about it, but realistically Intel is still better for gaming.
> 
> Things I have ordered:
> 
> ...



Well someone has been spending!! 

It looks like it will be a great system, all AMD v Intel jokes aside I'm sure you will not be disappointed..  What GPU will you be using with it all?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 9, 2018)

phill said:


> Well someone has been spending!!
> 
> It looks like it will be a great system, all AMD v Intel jokes aside I'm sure you will not be disappointed..  What GPU will you be using with it all?


Unfortunately I will still be using my 980. I'm having a hard time getting the 2080 strix.


----------



## phill (Nov 9, 2018)

Nothing wrong with a GTX 980   Still a very decent card for the time.  I was happy with my GTX 1070 but decided or thought that I'd go with 1080 Ti's instead as I wasn't going to spend £2500 on two 2080 Ti's... And what with all their problems as well, I'm very glad I didn't..  Even more so my wallet is even happier about it


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 10, 2018)

phill said:


> Nothing wrong with a GTX 980   Still a very decent card for the time.  I was happy with my GTX 1070 but decided or thought that I'd go with 1080 Ti's instead as I wasn't going to spend £2500 on two 2080 Ti's... And what with all their problems as well, I'm very glad I didn't..  Even more so my wallet is even happier about it


I'm having a hell of a time trying to find 1080 TI strix as well. That stock is dwindling fast


----------



## phill (Nov 10, 2018)

I'm glad I bought when I did, ultimately they aren't for me, but still   I'll have fu playing with them until I find a GPU I'd like to upgrade to properly    Saying that, I'll be looking at a full system again by the time I can afford it and do it properly lol


----------



## phill (Nov 10, 2018)

Todays pie is slightly boring..  Just standard pie   But who wants some??





*Top 20!!*






Spoiler: 21 - 70!!





 





Another great day everyone!!   Please keep on going!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 10, 2018)

I wonder if our numbers are off because of the lack of OET?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 10, 2018)

So I got the new rad in and everything was going great. Then the PC shut itself down. No bsod or anything. Can't get system to post. The computer stairs on but fans stop spinning after about 30 seconds. I tested the PSU with a psu tester and it came back fine. Not sure if dead CPU, motherboard, or psu


----------



## phill (Nov 11, 2018)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> So I got the new rad in and everything was going great. Then the PC shut itself down. No bsod or anything. Can't get system to post. The computer stairs on but fans stop spinning after about 30 seconds. I tested the PSU with a psu tester and it came back fine. Not sure if dead CPU, motherboard, or psu



Anything spare that you could check the hardware with at all??


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 11, 2018)

phill said:


> Anything spare that you could check the hardware with at all??


I have a psu that I won a few months ago from a crunch contest but it's in storage. I actually ordered a new one but ill grab it to test and if it posts I'll know it's the PSU and I won't need to return it. If it doesn't post, then I'll try the z390 motherboard even though I was waiting for my 9900K (that just got pushed back to December 9th).


----------



## phill (Nov 11, 2018)

Free-DC has updated finally but has combined 9th and 10th numbers together...  So I might try and do two pies today as that's the case...  Without further ado....











Spoiler: 21 - 71!!





 





I'll try and grab another pie with Boincstats when it updates itself  Great work everyone


----------



## phill (Nov 11, 2018)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I have a psu that I won a few months ago from a crunch contest but it's in storage. I actually ordered a new one but ill grab it to test and if it posts I'll know it's the PSU and I won't need to return it. If it doesn't post, then I'll try the z390 motherboard even though I was waiting for my 9900K (that just got pushed back to December 9th).



Those 9900k's are bloody hard to get hold of!! I hope you get it through soon   Please let us know what happens with the outcome with the problem of the PC!  Strange one that...


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 12, 2018)

phill said:


> Those 9900k's are bloody hard to get hold of!! I hope you get it through soon   Please let us know what happens with the outcome with the problem of the PC!  Strange one that...


My 980 died. I put an old GTX 680 in and computer boots up fine.


----------



## phill (Nov 12, 2018)

Gutted to hear that..


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 12, 2018)

phill said:


> Gutted to hear that..


Me too. I don't really have the money to replace it ATM.


----------



## phill (Nov 12, 2018)

IS the 680 a 4Gb card?  That will hopefully help you a little?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 12, 2018)

phill said:


> IS the 680 a 4Gb card?  That will hopefully help you a little?


The 680 is a 2GB card.
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130768


----------



## phill (Nov 12, 2018)

Who is up for some pie??  Anyone??












Spoiler: 21 - 70!!





 





Great work today everyone!!    I think @[lon] (??) must be letting us grab some more pie for a day   I wonder how it will look tomorrow  
Great job everyone!!


----------



## phill (Nov 12, 2018)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> The 680 is a 2GB card.
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130768



That's a shame but it'll still run games which is more important   Have you any idea's what you'll be trying to replace it with??


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 12, 2018)

phill said:


> That's a shame but it'll still run games which is more important   Have you any idea's what you'll be trying to replace it with??


I'm trying to RMA and see what they give me. Other than that I'm a try for a 2080


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 13, 2018)

Just got an update from Amazon that my processor should be here on Friday!


----------



## phill (Nov 13, 2018)

Can't wait to hear all about it when it's here


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 13, 2018)

phill said:


> Can't wait to hear all about it when it's here


Same here. I consider myself the first one here at TPU to get it (thats not a review sample)


----------



## phill (Nov 13, 2018)

I wouldn't mind getting hold of one myself and using it with my Z170M, would be a nice little ITX type system but I'm not paying the price at the moment lol  Otherwise a 8086k would be on my list next   I wonder how it will perform with crunching


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 13, 2018)

Just got confirmation that my processor will be here on Thursday


----------



## phill (Nov 14, 2018)

Todays a bit later than normal pie...











Spoiler: 21 - 71!!





 





Great work everyone, 71 members contributing today   Thank you to everyone still contributing to our team and this amazing cause


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 14, 2018)

Sorta milestone for me: I'm now in the top 1,000.


----------



## phill (Nov 14, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Sorta milestone for me: I'm now in the top 1,000.



Amazing work there @thebluebumblebee


----------



## phill (Nov 14, 2018)

Todays Pie...  











Spoiler: 21 - 71!!





 





Another great day everyone   Thank you all for the continued support, thank you Team TPU!!


----------



## craigo (Nov 15, 2018)

57... Cool!


----------



## phill (Nov 15, 2018)

Here goes...  Todays pie!!   Who's hungry??!!











Spoiler: 21 - 72!!





 





Great work today everyone   Keep on crunching!!


----------



## phill (Nov 16, 2018)

Yesterdays pie - What have we here....??











Spoiler: 21 - 75!!





 




Another great day and a total of 75 members contributing today, great work everyone!!


----------



## craigo (Nov 16, 2018)

Hey,

 congrats on the ranking..


----------



## phill (Nov 16, 2018)

Beautiful picture!!


----------



## craigo (Nov 16, 2018)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Bumblebee_October_2007-3a.jpg

I only applied the filter of epic blueness. original in link.


----------



## phill (Nov 16, 2018)

Loving the blue!!


----------



## phill (Nov 17, 2018)

Yesterdays pie..  Is anyone noticing a difference??!!











Spoiler: 21 - 76!!











Some big numbers going off in the top ten!!  Man it's getting hard to get in there at the moment!!  Congrats to all the top 10!! 
Big thanks go to everyone contributing to the teams scores, we couldn't do any of it without everyone submitting the work units


----------



## phill (Nov 18, 2018)

Yesterdays pie..  Who's fancying a slice??











Spoiler: 21 - 77!!





 





Great work everyone   It's nice and sunny today, so the rigs are crunching way


----------



## craigo (Nov 18, 2018)

Crunching my way up..


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 18, 2018)

Where did my badge go?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 18, 2018)

They often go away for a while on Sunday.  Don't worry, it'll be back.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 19, 2018)

Well it's back but now my F@H one went away because I dont have a GPU to fold on.


----------



## phill (Nov 19, 2018)

Mines never been there at all


----------



## phill (Nov 19, 2018)

Here's yesterdays pie.....












Spoiler: 21 - 79!!





 





An amazing day   79 members crunching away!!   Special thanks to everyone who is putting in the effort!!  Team TPU couldn't do this on it's own!!


----------



## phill (Nov 20, 2018)

Who up for some of yesterdays pie!!??











Spoiler: 21 - 79!!





 





Another amazing day from everyone   So many thanks for all of everyone's support  

I hope that I'm doing a good job with this pie updates and such..  I know @Norton spent a lot of time doing this and making it great for people so I hope I'm doing it justice    If anyone has any thoughts or things they'd like me to change, please do drop me a line and let me know   I welcome comments, good or bad 
Still, looking forward to tomorrow


----------



## Norton (Nov 21, 2018)

phill said:


> I hope that I'm doing a good job with this pie updates and such.. I know @Norton spent a lot of time doing this and making it great for people so I hope I'm doing it justice  If anyone has any thoughts or things they'd like me to change, please do drop me a line and let me know  I welcome comments, good or bad


You're doing awesome bud- really appreciate you picking up these posts for awhile! 

I'm hoping my mom's health issues get sorted over the next few weeks and I can come back to give you a bit of a hand


----------



## phill (Nov 21, 2018)

As long as I'm doing right and doing what needs to be done, I've no issues at all   It's the least I can do for being part of the team!

More importantly, I hope you're Mum feels better over the coming weeks and everything calms down a bit for you


----------



## phill (Nov 21, 2018)

I wonder who was good enough to gain a slice of some pie yesterday??!!











Spoiler: 21 - 79!!





 





Another great day everyone, 79 members contributing   Brilliant!!  I wonder if we can get to 80 members a day returning work??.....


----------



## craigo (Nov 22, 2018)

45, Cool!


----------



## phill (Nov 22, 2018)

Todays Pie is awarded too....











Spoiler: 21 - 79!!





 





Another amazing day guys   Thank you so much for the contribution!!  Keep pushing for the last few hours of the competition!!  I think there's about 5 hours left right now, I'm unsure if we can reach 10th, but 11th is a solid position!!


----------



## phill (Nov 23, 2018)

Yesterdays pie is awarded too.....











Spoiler: 21 - 79!!





 





Congrats to everyone taking part   TPU couldn't do this without you all!!


----------



## hat (Nov 23, 2018)

While I wish I was ranked a little higher, it's a good thing I'm only 29th on the team with 3 quad cores running...


----------



## phill (Nov 25, 2018)

Todays (well yesterday for me as it's just clicked past midnight...) late pie...











Spoiler: 21 - 78!!





 





Another great turn out everyone, amazing work!!  Please keep this amazing team going   Can't thank everyone enough for doing it


----------



## phill (Nov 25, 2018)

So here's some of yesterdays pie..  











Spoiler: 21 - 76!!





 





A great day everyone!!  Many congrats!!


----------



## phill (Nov 26, 2018)

Yesterdays pie is looking a little something like this....











Spoiler: 21 - 74!!





 





Well what a great day   Shame the sun wasn't out as much as I'd hoped but still  
I hope everyone has had a good one!!


----------



## phill (Nov 27, 2018)

Yesterdays slices of pie....











Spoiler: 21 - 78!!





 





Another great day from our 78 members contributing   Thank you all so much!!


----------



## phill (Nov 28, 2018)

Yesterdays slices of pie...











Spoiler: 21 -75!!





 





Another great day for team TPU   Keep it up everyone!!  Can't thank you enough for the support


----------



## phill (Dec 1, 2018)

28th November slices of pie...

To be updated if possible....


----------



## phill (Dec 1, 2018)

29th November slices of pie.....

To be updated if possible...


----------



## phill (Dec 1, 2018)

30th November slices of pie...





The Top 20!!






Spoiler: 21 - 76!!





 





Hopefully that will makes sense and everything is up to date now!!  

Apologises for the delays everyone


----------



## phill (Dec 2, 2018)

Free DC still down so here's Boinc stats take on things 











Spoiler: 21 - 76!!





 





I hope this is alright everyone   Not sure what is going on with Free-DC at the moment so will use this until things sort out over there


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 2, 2018)

I like boinc more. They seem to put me higher up the list lol


----------



## XZero450 (Dec 3, 2018)

My name will likely be moving down quite a bit in the not super distant future as I will be working on moving off of my x99 system, or at least to a smaller CPU.


----------



## phill (Dec 3, 2018)

Another Boinc Stats pie for yesterday...












Spoiler: 21 - 77!!





 





Another great day everyone   77 members contributing as well, top work!!


----------



## phill (Dec 4, 2018)

Some more pie for us from yesterday...











Spoiler: 21 - 73!!











Another great day everyone   Nicely done!!  73 members today


----------



## phill (Dec 6, 2018)

Bit later than I had hoped for but, here's some of yesterdays pie for everyone 











Spoiler: 21 - 73!!





 





Congrats to everyone!!   That top 10 isn't getting any easier to get into!!


----------



## phill (Dec 6, 2018)

Pie for anyone??











Spoiler: 21 - 72!!





 





Another great day everyone!!  Massive thanks!!


----------



## craigo (Dec 6, 2018)

Number 40, But triple 64.. hoorah!


----------



## phill (Dec 7, 2018)

Some more of yesterdays pie....











Spoiler: 21 - 75!!





 





Another crunching excellent day!!


----------



## phill (Dec 8, 2018)

Well who's been wondering about what pie they got yesterday then??











Spoiler: 21 - 72!!





 





Great work again everyone!!  TPU what a place to be!!


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 8, 2018)

Currently what im dealing with. Now that i got my new 2080, im ocing the whole system. 

Hopefully this lands pretty stable. Doing prime95 now with temps around the 60-70*C range.


----------



## phill (Dec 9, 2018)

Very nice mate   Have you any idea what sort of watts that thing is pulling from the wall??


----------



## phill (Dec 9, 2018)

Well, is anyone thinking what yesterdays pie was like??  Oh right, well, here 'tis!! 











Spoiler: 21 - 70!!





 





Another great day for team TPU!!   Great work everyone


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 9, 2018)

phill said:


> Very nice mate   Have you any idea what sort of watts that thing is pulling from the wall??


Not a clue. How can I find out?

5.1 proved unstable. I knocked it back to 5ghz and primed it for 11hrs 100% stable.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 9, 2018)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Not a clue. How can I find out?


You can get something like: https://smile.amazon.com/P3-P4400-E...=1544369736&sr=8-4&keywords=power+usage+meter
Also, your local library may have a meter that you can check out.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 9, 2018)

5ghz on all cores pushes temps to the 90*C+ range when crunching


----------



## phill (Dec 9, 2018)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Not a clue. How can I find out?
> 
> 5.1 proved unstable. I knocked it back to 5ghz and primed it for 11hrs 100% stable.





thebluebumblebee said:


> You can get something like: https://smile.amazon.com/P3-P4400-E...=1544369736&sr=8-4&keywords=power+usage+meter
> Also, your local library may have a meter that you can check out.



Just like @thebluebumblebee suggests   I didn't know if you had something like that or not 

I found with my 5960X, that the faster it is, doesn't mean it's the best for crunching   That's why even thought I could clock it to 5Ghz, 4.2Ghz is perfect for voltages and temps, plus I won't kill it with the high volts as it's under load as soon as Windows boots  
I have found with crunching much like mining, faster CPU/GPU, isn't always the best but slow and steady wins it


----------



## phill (Dec 10, 2018)

Well, another day and another pie has been made....











Spoiler: 21 - 72!!





 





Another brilliant day for team TPU   If only we could crack that 80 member contribution daily I think we'd be up the rankings a bit more   Keep the great work up everyone!!


----------



## Nordic (Dec 11, 2018)

Yay I haz pie


----------



## phill (Dec 11, 2018)

Well, I wonder who has the most piece of pie from yesterdays numbers??











Spoiler: 21 - 74!!





 





Amazing work everyone, please keep up the good work   Team TPU needs everyone


----------



## phill (Dec 12, 2018)

I wonder what state yesterdays pie was in??











Spoiler: 21 - 74!!





 





Another great day and job team   Thank you so much for everyone's support!!


----------



## phill (Dec 14, 2018)

I'm wondering how yesterdays pie is doing....  Anyone wanna see??











Spoiler: 21 - 72!!





 





Amazing work everyone   Team TPU doing so well with just 72 members today   Great work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Dec 14, 2018)

Anyone want a peek??











Spoiler: 21 - 73!!





 





What a day everyone!!  73 members contributing away   Thank you to all!!


----------



## phill (Dec 16, 2018)

Here's some late pie for Friday, apologises everyone, a weekend away with Isabelle and my girl friend and no laptop or PC action of any kind!!  











Spoiler: 21 - 72!!











Congrats and thanks for everyone who is taking part


----------



## phill (Dec 16, 2018)

And to catch us all up to date, here's the latest bit of the pie, yesterdays   Enjoy all 











Spoiler: 21 - 74!!





 





Another wonderful day of crunching, we seem to have done more today with less people than Friday!!  
I hope everyone has or is having a wonderful weekend   Mines gone so fast it's scary and now a little sad that I've got to wait to see my little angel again..  ah...  good things come to those who wait and all   Nice work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Dec 17, 2018)

Well wondering how that weekend of crunching went??  Here's Sundays results...











Spoiler: 21 - 72!!





 




Another great day everyone   Keep those machines crunching away!!   Thank you for the continued support


----------



## phill (Dec 19, 2018)

Here's something that would have turned those Monday blues into something less blue... lol











Spoiler: 21 - 71!!





 





Another great day of crunching for team TPU   Amazing work everyone, please do keep contributing, everything you do helps everyone around us


----------



## phill (Dec 19, 2018)

Umm, wonder what happened to yesterdays pie..  Anyone interested??











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





Not bad scores today considering we have gone down to 67 members contributing...  Impressive work everyone, nice one!!


----------



## Arjai (Dec 20, 2018)

Just ordered my 3rd T3500 w/ a xeon5670. Now to pick up another AMD 240 on Amazon and I will be climbing the ranks, again. 

I am kinda surprised at my numbers lately...I will have to investigate this, on Sunday. I should be averaging close to 10 grand more, per day. 



This is looking bad!!


----------



## phill (Dec 20, 2018)

Yesterdays pie...  Anyone interested in finding out what they managed??











Spoiler: 21 - 74!!





 





Another successful day of crunching   That top 10 is now getting pretty hard to get into with a few points now!!  Shame the sun isn't out much here and my electric bill just come through!! lol


----------



## phill (Dec 20, 2018)

Arjai said:


> Just ordered my 3rd T3500 w/ a xeon5670. Now to pick up another AMD 240 on Amazon and I will be climbing the ranks, again.
> 
> I am kinda surprised at my numbers lately...I will have to investigate this, on Sunday. I should be averaging close to 10 grand more, per day. View attachment 112939
> This is looking bad!!



I've noticed mine has dropped quite a bit @Arjai but I think with a combination of some of the other work units not giving us the points, most peoples scores have dropped a little.





Your running them all, 24/7?  If that's the case, why not compare what results you have been putting out, it'll give you a total of how many per day etc..  You could see if the amount has stayed the same, dropped or gone up..  Might help a bit there maybe??


----------



## phill (Dec 21, 2018)

Who's up for some more pie today??  Who's hungry??











Spoiler: 21 - 73!!





 





Another great day for TPU's crunching team, congrats everyone and many thanks for contributing!!


----------



## phill (Dec 22, 2018)

Anyone hungry for a slice of sweet pie??











Spoiler: 21 - 75!!





 





Great work everyone   Stunning job!!  Team TPU is steady as a rock with it's production, such a great team to be a part of


----------



## Nordic (Dec 23, 2018)

Looking at myself getting consistent 30,000 ppd, I am so amazed. Once upon a time I remember thinking that 30,000 ppd was a ton of points and I don't know if I will ever get there. Given moors law, and the amount of PC's I have crunching it was only a matter of time, but still I remember that feeling.


----------



## phill (Dec 23, 2018)

@Nordic - What is your WCG user name please?   I get confused with some who I don't recognise


----------



## phill (Dec 23, 2018)

Well yesterdays pie looks a little like this...











Spoiler: 21 - 74!!





 





Great results for yesterday everyone!!  That top 10 is going nuts for trying to get in!!  Nothing less than 36k to get in 10th place, massive thanks to those in there!!  (solar is not working so great in the winter - surprised??  er, no...  This is the UK!!  It always rains!! lol)  but still when it shines I'll be putting a few more rigs on   Plus some new ones on route....  Hopefully!!

Massive respects from me to everyone who is contributing, doesn't matter if it's one work unit or ten thousand a day, everything helps so thank you 

Hope everyone is geared up for Christmas!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 23, 2018)

phill said:


> @Nordic - What is your WCG user name please?   I get confused with some who I don't recognise


    jjames888


----------



## phill (Dec 23, 2018)

Thank you @thebluebumblebee


----------



## Arjai (Dec 24, 2018)

Looked at my device results, turns out one of my T-3500's is not crunching, along with my Optiplex. I rebooted T3500, number one, a couple of days ago. It seems that it was locked up on the log-out screen? 

So, tonight or in the morning, depends on when I get home, I will be re-booting my machines. May set a Calendar event, so I reboot on a monthly schedule.


----------



## phill (Dec 24, 2018)

Arjai said:


> Looked at my device results, turns out one of my T-3500's is not crunching, along with my Optiplex. I rebooted T3500, number one, a couple of days ago. It seems that it was locked up on the log-out screen?
> 
> So, tonight or in the morning, depends on when I get home, I will be re-booting my machines. May set a Calendar event, so I reboot on a monthly schedule.



Are they all on Linux @Arjai ??


----------



## phill (Dec 24, 2018)

Well how's about another slice or day of pie?? 











Spoiler: 21 - 73!!










Nice work everyone   Looking forward to tomorrows figures!!


----------



## Arjai (Dec 25, 2018)

phill said:


> Are they all on Linux @Arjai ??


Yes. The T3500's are on Mint Sylvia and the OptPlex is on KDE 18. I really like the KDE 18 and Might switch all of them, except the I3 UtraSlim's, to KDE. We will see, maybe switch one and see if there is a difference between the T3500's.

On another note, the new, to me, T3500 has arrived, along with the tiny sized R7 240. I ordered it with a 1TB HDD and for some reason, a wifi adapter and forgot to order RAM. So, I got 3 4GB Ballistic Sport on Amazon. However, UPS delivered 2 boxes to my apartment door and the memory to a UPS Access Point ( I think), that is closed until Wed. Go figure, either that, or they still have it, and tried again today? I got an announcement from my Amazon ECHO of a delivery, this morning.

The ECHO, though, won't tell me the contents because, "I don't want to spoil the surprise."  So, I don't know what UPS tried to deliver. Amazon simply says, all has been delivered. I am a little confused by all this. Hopefully, it will be all sorted Wed. afternoon. The truly confusing part is that one of the boxes, at the access point, is 22 pounds. That one IS a surprise! I have no idea what it may be. The second one, there, is a 1 lb-er. That, I think, could be the memory. Which means the delivery today, alerted by my ECHO, is another surprise!

Anyway, today is some maintenance on the Farm, some adjustments to box locations. Then once all placed, I will do some measuring for wiring them all CAT5 to an 8 port Switch I bought. I will probably just buy a bundle of 6 foot cables and call it a day. I don't really want to build individual cables, too time consuming, and I would have to buy a tool, I lost my cable/ wiring CAT5 pliers, somewhere.

I have a bunch of velcro tie downs and I will spend my time managing them rather than making them. That's the ticket.

I am also thinking about buying a label maker. It is starting to become a little hard to trace wires, with 7 computer's on the rack, and another to join them later this week! So, coffee, breakfast, Amazon and then tackling my computer rack and rebooting them all (and an OS switch on T3500-1, for comparison to T3500-2).

Hopefully, I can have a late lunch at the bar, then come home and break down some boxes and bring them to the bin, maybe do a load of laundry and then prepare for tomorrow, with a good 8 hours sleeping!!

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## phill (Dec 25, 2018)

Anyone interested in seeing who got what for Christmas Eve numbers??  











Spoiler: 21 - 72!!





 





Merry Christmas everyone!!   I hope everyone had everything that they wanted   I'm still recovering from the dinner I eat lol  
Massive thanks to everyone still contributing


----------



## Arjai (Dec 25, 2018)

OK, well. Turns out T3500-2 IS on Kubuntu KDE 18, already. It is now up and running, as are T3500, OptiPlex and HP-3770. I have not touched the 3 I3's yet, but they seem to be doing ok. I am writing this on the I5 OptiPlex with Mint KDE 18.3.
The HP-3770 is on Win10 and was also a bit boinked (), as in BOINC was locked up but the OS was running. It is doing fine now and will be shut down momentarily, for a move from one shelf, to another. I will now have all 5 towers, when T3500-3 is done being built, on the lower shelf. That will leave the middle shelf open for Diagnostics, build space, mouse pad and general use of keyboards and such.

I bought some blue and yellow CAT 6 cables, prices were not much different from 5e so, why not? I also bought a label maker, a plug and play model that uses a USB for power and data. No batteries to buy or AC adapters... I can then label my wires for easier tear down and diagnostic ease of use. By Thursday I will have all the stuffs and on Sunday I will be re-wiring my rack!!

Also, Sunday, my sister is bringing me to WalMart. My Brother gave us some Gift Cards and I want a Crock Pot!! So, that will be the only distraction...Well maybe, The Vikings play Chicago at 3pm, I can probably manage wires and watch/ listen to the game, and only be partially distracted! LOL.

Upshot is this. My points should normalize, in the next day, or so, and I will have another 12 threads running by next Monday!

P.S. @phill I am gonna be coming for you!!! You will probably catch me back up. This Summer, I will be parking a few of the Heater's away for the warm months.


----------



## phill (Dec 26, 2018)

Well how is everyone's Christmas been??  Anyone fancy finding out where they came in the Christmas pie placing?? 











Spoiler: 21 - 70!!





 





Amazing work everyone, Happy Christmas!! (Well for yesterday   )


----------



## phill (Dec 26, 2018)

Arjai said:


> Yes. The T3500's are on Mint Sylvia and the OptPlex is on KDE 18. I really like the KDE 18 and Might switch all of them, except the I3 UtraSlim's, to KDE. We will see, maybe switch one and see if there is a difference between the T3500's.
> 
> On another note, the new, to me, T3500 has arrived, along with the tiny sized R7 240. I ordered it with a 1TB HDD and for some reason, a wifi adapter and forgot to order RAM. So, I got 3 4GB Ballistic Sport on Amazon. However, UPS delivered 2 boxes to my apartment door and the memory to a UPS Access Point ( I think), that is closed until Wed. Go figure, either that, or they still have it, and tried again today? I got an announcement from my Amazon ECHO of a delivery, this morning.
> 
> ...





Arjai said:


> OK, well. Turns out T3500-2 IS on Kubuntu KDE 18, already. It is now up and running, as are T3500, OptiPlex and HP-3770. I have not touched the 3 I3's yet, but they seem to be doing ok. I am writing this on the I5 OptiPlex with Mint KDE 18.3.
> The HP-3770 is on Win10 and was also a bit boinked (), as in BOINC was locked up but the OS was running. It is doing fine now and will be shut down momentarily, for a move from one shelf, to another. I will now have all 5 towers, when T3500-3 is done being built, on the lower shelf. That will leave the middle shelf open for Diagnostics, build space, mouse pad and general use of keyboards and such.
> 
> I bought some blue and yellow CAT 6 cables, prices were not much different from 5e so, why not? I also bought a label maker, a plug and play model that uses a USB for power and data. No batteries to buy or AC adapters... I can then label my wires for easier tear down and diagnostic ease of use. By Thursday I will have all the stuffs and on Sunday I will be re-wiring my rack!!
> ...



What a mission @Arjai 
Sounds like I have some competition!! 

The weather hasn't been very kind to me but I'm not expecting it to be honest.  Only been running 1 24/7 and two for a most of a day (so when I get up to when I get to bed)  my gaming rig I tend to only have on for about 5 hours during the day.  Today has been a little different as I've been home and I've been trying out some new software for blu ray ripping, but I digress 

I'm roughly about 480k in front of you, so I'm guessing you could catch me up in a month or so??  I'm just got my Xeon (8 thread 24/7) my 2600k/6700k (8 threads and about 12 hours a day) and my 5960X (16 thread maybe 5 to 6 hours a day) running currently, laptop and my SR-2 both been off for the most part.  Oh I do have my work laptop (4 threads) but I don't really count that as I think it gives me about 1k a day lol I've not yet decided what to do with the servers just yet...

Inspired as always   Please when you have some spare time, throw up some pictures in this thread - how efficient is your cruncher  I'd love to see


----------



## phill (Dec 27, 2018)

Would anyone like to find out who did what on Boxing Day??  Answers are below...











Spoiler: 21 - 70!!





 





Great work everyone!!    Amazing Boxing day effort!!


----------



## phill (Dec 28, 2018)

Well how is the day after boxing day??  Anyone trying to move up??











Spoiler: 21 - 73!!





 





Amazing work everyone  @Arjai, it seems you're moving on up


----------



## phill (Dec 29, 2018)

Well another day has passed, who's feeling lucky with the pie today??











Spoiler: 21 - 71!!





 





Another great day everyone!!  71 members today   I have a feeling my numbers will be dropping a little more so now I'm doing the odd fold every day or every other  @Arjai sorry mate, I'm not sure I'll be much competition at all


----------



## phill (Dec 30, 2018)

Who fancying some warm up pie for the new year??











Spoiler: 21 - 74!!





 





Amazing work everyone, thank you for your continued support!!  

Our top 10 people have become a massive push for the highest numbers!!  Very impressed I will say!!  Thank you all for the inspiration!!


----------



## hat (Dec 30, 2018)

I find watching my "project rank" interesting. I guess that takes into account the total number of points I've generated against everyone else who runs WCG?


----------



## phill (Dec 30, 2018)

hat said:


> I find watching my "project rank" interesting. I guess that takes into account the total number of points I've generated against everyone else who runs WCG?



I believe it does mate   That's why Norton and ION are in the top 20/120 of the world with the amount of points they have


----------



## phill (Dec 31, 2018)

Well not long till the end of the year...  So who has what today??











Spoiler: 21 - 73!!





 




What a turn out today..  Amazing work everyone!!  Congratulations!!


----------



## phill (Jan 1, 2019)

So who was topping the charts again for the last day in 2018??












Spoiler: 21 - 72!!





 





What an amazing year everyone   So glad to be apart of it and actually using all this hardware I have laying around for something good   Thank you everyone and I hope you have an amazing 2019!!  Here's hoping it'll bring everything you wish for


----------



## Boatvan (Jan 1, 2019)

Feels good to be up in the top 20 again!


----------



## phill (Jan 1, 2019)

Boatvan said:


> Feels good to be up in the top 20 again!



Nice work on the top 20   It's getting tough in there!!

Had a low day myself yesterday, only one rig was running and so was a laptop from work, so it made hardly anything..  Now I'm splitting my 5960X score a little with the FAH folding as well, it's going to drop a little bit   Making most of the 1080 Ti somehow since I'm getting naff all gaming on it !!


----------



## phill (Jan 2, 2019)

So first piece of pie for 2019....  Any movers or shakers??











Spoiler: 21 -72!!





 




Amazing day everyone   Great work team TPU!!


----------



## Norton (Jan 2, 2019)

Got an 1800X started up today so my ppd should be moving and shaking upwards within a couple of days


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 3, 2019)

Norton said:


> Got an 1800X started up today so my ppd should be moving and shaking upwards within a couple of days



Dang brother, you're going to be breaking the 100K a day soon!!!!!!!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 4, 2019)

Norton said:


> Got an 1800X started up today so my ppd should be moving and shaking upwards within a couple of days


Yep, looks like you've Ryzen to the top!


----------



## Norton (Jan 4, 2019)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Yep, looks like you've Ryzen to the top!


----------



## phill (Jan 4, 2019)

Norton said:


> Got an 1800X started up today so my ppd should be moving and shaking upwards within a couple of days



Are you trying to get to @[Ion] level of PPD here Norton?? 


stinger608 said:


> Dang brother, you're going to be breaking the 100K a day soon!!!!!!!!



He's been getting over that number for a while..  I don't know how he manages it with the cost of the electric!!  I've sadly had to slow down since the sun hasn't been shining very much over the winter (as expected) but when it comes out a little more.....



thebluebumblebee said:


> Yep, looks like you've Ryzen to the top!



The Dad joke of the day award goes to.....  



Norton said:


>



Rocking on is definitely the word  
Apologises for the lack of stats from yesterday, I was just tired and trying to have a slightly earlier night than 1am again lol  Stats going up shortly


----------



## phill (Jan 4, 2019)

Well apologises for the slight delay but here's the 2nd January results for pie....











Spoiler: 21 - 74!!





 





Great work everyone, keep those numbers coming!!


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 4, 2019)

3rd of Jan would give @Norton the cherry pie piece as it should be..now that he actually got it


----------



## phill (Jan 4, 2019)

And here is yesterdays pie   (Day off of work, so I thought I'd put it up early )











Spoiler: 21 - 74!!





 





Another day and WOW what a change from @Norton !!    Congratulations to the number 1 spot!!


----------



## Arjai (Jan 5, 2019)

Hee Hee! I snuck a piece of pie!!


----------



## phill (Jan 5, 2019)

Well lets see what today has brought us for the pie of team TPU...











Spoiler: 21 - 75!!





 





Great work everyone   It seems that the people have been changing at the top of the tables...  Great work guys!!  It can't be cheap running all these PCs all the time!!  Respect to you all!  @Arjai , it seems you have taken a fair chunk of pie today!!   Congrats to you!!


----------



## Arjai (Jan 6, 2019)

I hope to be hanging out here, until it warms up outside. Then it will be about Air conditioning, comfort level and power bill. Right now, is pretty cheap, but A/C? That costs the money, here anyway.

All of it for this Team!! Well, and the great things WCG does with what we do!

I did look at my power draw, last month on the Xcel Energy website. It shows you the average power draws from your neighbors. I am about, at least, double the draw from anyone in my building. 13 floors of 1 and 2 bedroom apts. I am putting them all to shame!! LOL!


----------



## phill (Jan 6, 2019)

Well I wonder who has managed what from yesterdays pie....











Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





What a great day for an amazing team!!  That top 10 is hotting up like crazy and well, it's sure going to be amazingly close for Norton and Ion for 1st place...  I wonder what is happening to Ion's scores??  It's dropped down a fair amount over the past few months..  I hope everything is alright 

Amazing effort team TPU, you should be proud


----------



## phill (Jan 6, 2019)

Arjai said:


> I hope to be hanging out here, until it warms up outside. Then it will be about Air conditioning, comfort level and power bill. Right now, is pretty cheap, but A/C? That costs the money, here anyway.
> 
> All of it for this Team!! Well, and the great things WCG does with what we do!
> 
> I did look at my power draw, last month on the Xcel Energy website. It shows you the average power draws from your neighbors. I am about, at least, double the draw from anyone in my building. 13 floors of 1 and 2 bedroom apts. I am putting them all to shame!! LOL!



I was going to say electric costs money as well but air con I imagine must be like running several of all your rigs at once isn't it??  I wonder if you could find out how much it pulls??   At least for the moment it's doing two things at once whilst helps, like crunching and keeping you warm  

I would say the power draw is a good effort, but put that air con on and see if you can quadruple the amount of power!!    I plan on just running as many of my more efficient systems 24/7 for a few weeks, I'd like to get to 10m first


----------



## phill (Jan 7, 2019)

Well I wonder if there's still a struggle going on at the top of our top ten??  Lets find out!!











Spoiler: 21 - 74!!





 





Well who have we got at the top now!?!  @Norton , super congrats sir!!  Amazing work and feat to do!!    Great work everyone else, it's a lot to ask but please do keep pushing on!   We are one of the most constant teams out there!!


----------



## phill (Jan 8, 2019)

I wonder if @Norton has the top spot again today??!!











Spoiler: 21 - 76!!





 





Amazing day today, 76 members contributing today, great balls of fire!!   If only we could crack that 80 member mark it would be awesome..  Hopefully we can recruit a few more members soon!!
Hat's off to everyone contributing daily, can't thank you enough for the support


----------



## phill (Jan 9, 2019)

I wonder who's going to be at the top of todays pie....











Spoiler: 21 - 73!!










Another great day for team TPU   Thank you to everyone taking part


----------



## phill (Jan 10, 2019)

Who's up for some pie??











Spoiler: 21 - 74!!





 




Another great day everyone   Keep up the great work!!


----------



## Bow (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## phill (Jan 11, 2019)

Who is feeling the want for pie??!!











Spoiler: 21 - 75!!





 





Amazing day everyone   Thank you for supporting team TPU


----------



## phill (Jan 12, 2019)

I wonder what the pie of team TPU looks like today....











Spoiler: 21 - 72!!





 




Great work everyone!!   Team TPU is punching out the numbers


----------



## phill (Jan 13, 2019)

Well another day and another pie....  Who's where today??!!











Spoiler: 21 -72!!





 




And there we have it...    Amazing work everyone


----------



## phill (Jan 14, 2019)

Well for Sunday, how did who do??  Are you trying to catch someone up and want to check how your doing against them??  This is the place...  The place of pie!!












Spoiler: 21 - 72!!










Great work everyone, done really well   Keep on crunching everyone!!  We are all part of a massively proud team


----------



## phill (Jan 15, 2019)

I wonder who wanted some Monday pie then??.....











Spoiler: 21 - 74!!





 




Another great day for team TPU   Massive thanks to everyone contributing


----------



## phill (Jan 16, 2019)

Wonder how you got on yesterday??  Well 'ere we go!!











Spoiler: 21 - 73!!





 




Another great day everyone   Dead pleased....


----------



## phill (Jan 17, 2019)

Wondering who has taken the pie??  Thinking about how well you did yesterday??  Here's the place to find out......











Spoiler: 21 - 74!!





 





Great work everyone   Massive thank you's for the continued support  Wonder what today will bring for tomorrow's results


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 17, 2019)

Let's see if I got the energy to clone a SSD and assembly the parts for a copy of my 2700x rig. If so @HammerON and I will trade blows on my good days.
Edit: on my *very* good days.


----------



## phill (Jan 18, 2019)

Well anyone want to know how they did yesterday or how that person in front of you is getting on?? .....  Here's what's been happening....











Spoiler: 21 - 74!!





 





What a cracking day   Great team work as always, great numbers from the top 43 as everyone is over 4700 points!!


----------



## Arjai (Jan 19, 2019)

I have something processing....more to come in the next week, or so.


----------



## hat (Jan 19, 2019)

I may not be getting any pie, but I do seem to be overtaking 5 people on average per day across the entire pool of everyone that runs WCG...


----------



## phill (Jan 19, 2019)

Arjai said:


> I have something processing....more to come in the next week, or so.


You must just want to beat me to the 10m marker that much eh??   I jest   Looking forward to seeing what madness you're up to next!! 



hat said:


> I may not be getting any pie, but I do seem to be overtaking 5 people on average per day across the entire pool of everyone that runs WCG...



Slow and steady wins the race @hat   That's what I firmly believe  
I need to pay more electric if I want pie but as soon as 10m comes along, I'll be stepping down a little until the sun starts to come out more..  Baby due in a few weeks, so I need to do some savings wherever possible lol  Not that a few quid might help massively on the electric mind but....


----------



## phill (Jan 19, 2019)

So what has been going on with pie yesterday then I wonder...











Spoiler: 21 - 72!!





 





Another great day everyone, massive thanks to the team!!


----------



## phill (Jan 20, 2019)

Any one else wondering how they got on on Saturday or who they go near to beating??....  Here's the results 











Spoiler: 21 - 73!!





 





Another cracking day   Some great numbers being put up in the top 20 as always..  Anyone trying to get in the top 20??  I'm trying to keep my spot there but I think I'll be falling back down soon...  We'll see 
Thank you for all the support guys, hope we can get some new blood in soon


----------



## phill (Jan 21, 2019)

Anyone interested in how things went yesterday with their crunching??  I was pleasantly surprised....











Spoiler: 21 - 71!!





 





A surprising bit of pie for me   Awesome!! 
Will be back to normal tomorrow, not enough CPU cores running to get me anywhere near top 10!!   Great work today everyone


----------



## phill (Jan 22, 2019)

Another day and another slice of pie....  Anyone interested to see how they managed?? 











Spoiler: 21 - 73!!





 





Well there's another days worth of crunching..  Great work everyone   Until tomorrow


----------



## Arjai (Jan 23, 2019)

One of my cruncher's lost the WiFi signal, 2 days ago. I just noticed. It's back at it, downloaded about 20 jobs, a minute ago. Uploaded that many, also!


----------



## phill (Jan 23, 2019)

I did wonder why you dropped a few points..  Just giving me a fighting chance I think


----------



## phill (Jan 23, 2019)

Well here's another day of crunching results....  Where did you come???











Spoiler: 21 - 73!!





 





Another great day for everyone taking part   I sure hope one day we can hit that 80 users!!  If anyone would like to spread the word of our great team, then please do!! 
So proud and pleased to be with the team


----------



## phill (Jan 24, 2019)

Wonder how you got on today??  I'd take a look below 











Spoiler: 21 - 73!!





 





Great day everyone   Has anyone got any surprises??


----------



## phill (Jan 25, 2019)

Well how has everyone got on today?? I'd take a look below and have a look 











Spoiler: 21 - 76!!





 





Another amazing turnout for team TPU today   I hope we can get to that 80+ members contributing every day soon!!  Thank you to everyone taking part


----------



## phill (Jan 27, 2019)

And for the 25th January pie....  Anyone fancying a bit of a take over??











Spoiler: 21 - 73!!





 




Another day has gone swiftly past...  Another great day for team TPU   73 members today


----------



## phill (Jan 27, 2019)

Well I feel a wind of change is happening....  @Norton .......











Spoiler: 21 - 74!!





 






A great day there for Norton, overtaking our long term number one, ION....  Wonder if everything is ok there as been seeing a fairly steady drop in his numbers for a while..   
@[Ion] we hope everything is ok with you man!!   Hope to hear from you soon....

Hopefully we are all caught up now guys!!  Apologises for being away with the fairies...


----------



## phill (Jan 28, 2019)

Is that wind of change still around us today.....??  Lets take a look....











Spoiler: 21 - 73!!





 




What an amazing day  @Norton you'll be at that 150m marker before I will hit 10m if you get any more points!!    
Great work everyone and thank you!!


----------



## phill (Jan 29, 2019)

Can the shift of pie last another day??!!











Spoiler: 21 - 72!!





 




Another amazing day there for Norton   Congrats man, 3rd day in a row!!  

Great work to everyone else   Impressive numbers since our ION isn't doing what he normally did   Proud to be a member of TPU here


----------



## phill (Jan 30, 2019)

Well I wonder if @Norton can make it a 4th straight day today.....??  Only one way to know!! 











Spoiler: 21 - 71!!





 





Another amazing day for Norton and everyone else   Thank you to everyone for the massive support you give TPU, without you, this wouldn't be possible


----------



## Norton (Jan 30, 2019)

My ppd seems to be dropping somewhat, looks like I need to check my remote rigs to see if there's an issue with any of them...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 30, 2019)

Norton said:


> My ppd seems to be dropping somewhat, looks like I need to check my remote rigs to see if there's an issue with any of them...


Today's numbers appear to have a make up in them.  I already have 36 days of credit, instead of 31-32.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 30, 2019)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Today's numbers appear to have a make up in them.  I already have 36 days of credit, instead of 31-32.


As long as we run WIKA under Linux points will jump a lot. 27k to 49K PPD on my 100% dedicated 2700x. MCM under Windows is +/- 2%.


----------



## phill (Jan 30, 2019)

That's a lot of points @mstenholm ....


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 31, 2019)

phill said:


> That's a lot of points @mstenholm ....


Sure is and that is why I feel that the points system is less than perfect. Unlike FAH where a fast GPU gets good points since the next WU will continue the job and slow GPU slows every thing down WGC sends out 10-20.000 WU a day each day for each active project and then they decide where to go next every 1-3 mouth, a 3-5 day return is not stopping a project. Fair enough that each completed job get a similar amount of points. Yes a fast CPU will in the end of the day earn more. But when points are anywhere from 40 to 400 for almost similar CPU/Operation system one day and 1:1 the next that makes the big difference in especially WIKA/Linux.

Regardless I will crunch/FAH untill I can't afford to replace hardware. Talking about that after "my dog" flooded my keyboard with redwine last night I had to steal from an other system. 3-4 years old one and I think it was $15 and every second word is misspelled. Two solutions...I stop posting or find the $100 for a decent one. Time will tell.


----------



## phill (Jan 31, 2019)

Yesterdays pie...  Wonder who was on top??....












Spoiler: 21 - 72!!











Well another great day for @Norton !!   Congrats mate, those Ryzen's are putting out some very nice scores!!  I think @Arjai has his new rigs in full swing, so I bet he's happy   Great work man!!
A special mention to @thebluebumblebee as well, another amazing day for you mate over 105k!! 

Special thanks for everyone contributing to our amazing team  
Go forth and crunch like crazy!!


----------



## phill (Feb 1, 2019)

Well a later pie for me than planned, but here goes nothing...  Who's going to be at the top??!











Spoiler: 21 - 73!!





 





A great day for everyone..  Amazing!!  I see Norton is still flying high on that long awaited first place spot there....  Congrats mate!!  It takes a load of everything to get that far, pure dedication for you right there!!


----------



## phill (Feb 2, 2019)

Anyone interested how well they are doing each day or if they have managed a slice of pie....??  I'd take a look below!!











Spoiler: 21 - 73!!





 




Another great day for team TPU!!   That 80 member contribution seems to still elude us!!  Hopefully one day


----------



## phill (Feb 3, 2019)

Would anyone like to know what the state of play was for the pie yesterday??....











Spoiler: 21 - 73!!





 





Well another cracking day for us yesterday, moved up to 15th spot in the daily total, very impressed and happy with that!!  Well done everyone at TPU!!  As always dedication and support is amazing as always   
Norton still flying high at number one of the team....  He must be very pleased!!


----------



## phill (Feb 4, 2019)

The pie of yesterday...  Who might be interested??











Spoiler: 21 - 73!!





 




Another great day for team TPU and for Norton, still at the top I see my good man!!   You've earnt it


----------



## phill (Feb 5, 2019)

Another day and yes, another pie   I wonder who was most hungry??











Spoiler: 21 - 72!!





 





Well there's another day with @Norton on the top of the pie!!   You must be pleased with that result mate  
Thank you and congrats to everyone who's taking part   Means a lot to TPU I'm sure to be up on that leader board every day...


----------



## phill (Feb 7, 2019)

Bit later than I had hoped but here's yesterdays pie for WCG....











Spoiler: 21 - 72!!





 





Another great day for team TPU   Wonderful work everyone, I'm looking forward to tomorrow to see if we will be carrying this on again!!


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 7, 2019)

I told you if you get up early enough there is warm pie. I like your pie, just thought that you should see/smell one


----------



## phill (Feb 18, 2019)

As per @mstenholm's post -











Spoiler: 21 - 69!!





 





Apologises if these updates aren't up to the best, but I'll do what I can with what I have captured


----------



## phill (Feb 18, 2019)

Stats for everyone for the 7th!!











Spoiler: 21 - 71!!


----------



## phill (Feb 18, 2019)

Here's some numbers for the 8th!!











Spoiler: 21 - 69!!


----------



## phill (Feb 18, 2019)

Here's some numbers for the 9th!!











Spoiler: 21 - 69!!


----------



## phill (Feb 18, 2019)

Here's some numbers for the 10th!!











Spoiler: 21 - 69!!





 





More to come!!


----------



## phill (Feb 18, 2019)

Here's some pie for the 11th!!











Spoiler: 21 - 71!!





 





Another great day everyone!!


----------



## phill (Feb 18, 2019)

Some more pie for the 12th!!











Spoiler: 21 - 73!!





 





A cracking day everyone!!   Thank you!!


----------



## phill (Feb 18, 2019)

Some more pie for the 13th...











Spoiler: 21 - 71!!





 





Another great day everyone !!


----------



## phill (Feb 18, 2019)

Some pie for the 14th!!











Spoiler: 21 - 73!!





 





Another great day everyone!!


----------



## phill (Feb 19, 2019)

Some pie for the 15th!!











Spoiler: 21 - 72!!





 v





Another great day and I see @Norton trying to push for the 200k barrier now    Keep going mate, I'm sure you'll make it!!


----------



## phill (Feb 19, 2019)

Some Pie for the 16th coming right up!!











Spoiler: 21 - 69!!





 




Another great day and I'm nearly up to date!! Thankfully!!


----------



## phill (Feb 19, 2019)

Finally, yesterdays pie 











Spoiler: 21 - 73!!





 





A great day by all   What would we do without you everyone??  TPU is still going massively strong!!  Please keep it up!! Spread the word!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 19, 2019)

You must have one of them there commercial grade ovens.


----------



## phill (Feb 19, 2019)

Anyone want to know what todays pie is like??  Best come look 'ere then 











Spoiler: 21 - 72!!










Another great day me thinks   Massive congrats and respect to everyone in the top 10


----------



## phill (Feb 20, 2019)

Anyone fancy to find out how they got on yesterday???....












Spoiler: 21 - 71!!










An amazing day for our captain @Norton !!  Nearly up to that 200k mate, I know you can get there soon enough!!  
It's a great day as always for TPU, massive thanks to everyone contributing every day    I love this team and site!!


----------



## phill (Feb 22, 2019)

Later than hoped, but here's the pie for WCG 











Spoiler: 21 - 71!!





 




Another great day everyone, very nicely done


----------



## phill (Feb 22, 2019)

The pie train for yesterday has arrived!!  Earlier than yesterday too! 











Spoiler: 21 - 71!!





 





Another great showing for the top 29, nearly the top 30 being over the 10k mark!!  I apologise for not putting much on the score board of late, the electric bill I'm trying to bring down at the moment, the solar is definitely helping for during the day for when I can get a few rigs on, but they all need to be set up again!!  Hopefully soon 

Great work for everyone else   Thank you all for your contributions to this amazing team


----------



## phill (Feb 23, 2019)

Another day and another slice of pie....  I wonder, if our main man @Norton still holding 1st place??











Spoiler: 21 - 70!!





 





Well he sure is!!   Congrats on that Milestone mate!!   It's a massive feat...  
Special thanks to everyone who is taking part!!


----------



## phill (Feb 25, 2019)

Another day, and a bit more pie 











Spoiler: 21 - 72!!





 





A great day guys, great work


----------



## phill (Mar 2, 2019)

Well time for a catch up now...  
Pie for the 24th February!! 











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





Congrats to everyone taking part in WCG   Hopefully we can get a few more people joining up soon!!


----------



## phill (Mar 2, 2019)

Anyone fancy finding out where they came??.....











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





Great work everyone, a clearly good day for Crunching


----------



## phill (Mar 2, 2019)

Well I wonder if there's any changes at the top of our charts today??.....











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





@thebluebumblebee 

You are todays highest cruncher   Hat's off to you sir!!  
Great work everyone, amazing stuff


----------



## phill (Mar 2, 2019)

So, who was hungry for some pie for the 27th February??











Spoiler: 21 - 69!!





 




Great work everyone and @thebluebumblebee , you've hit the top dog position, two days in a row!!    Amazing work man!!


----------



## phill (Mar 2, 2019)

28th February Pie...  Who wanted the biggest piece??











Spoiler: 21 - 70!!





 





@thebluebumblebee, it seems that @Norton overtook you for today....  I wonder if the trend will stick??
Special thanks to everyone taking part and helping towards team TPU's totals, big or small we couldn't do it without any of you!!


----------



## phill (Mar 2, 2019)

Well yesterdays pie for the 1st March 2019...











Spoiler: 21 - 72!!





 





Wow there's a change in the tables again!!  
@mstenholm - What are you feeding those rigs of yours?!!!    Massive congrats there sir!!

Amazing day for everyone taking part, thank you all


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 3, 2019)

phill said:


> Well yesterdays pie for the 1st March 2019...
> 
> Wow there's a change in the tables again!!
> @mstenholm - What are you feeding those rigs of yours?!!!   Massive congrats there sir!!
> ...



There have been some massive fluctuations on points for Zika/Linux, Ryzen 7 combinations recently. @thebluebumblebee and @Norton must agree with me


----------



## phill (Mar 4, 2019)

Here's some figures for the 2nd March 2019!!











Spoiler: 21 - 71!!





 





Another great day for team TPU   Congrats everyone


----------



## phill (Mar 4, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> There have been some massive fluctuations on points for Zika/Linux, Ryzen 7 combinations recently. @thebluebumblebee and @Norton must agree with me



Can't believe ya...  You just added a few more CPUs to your name I bet....


----------



## hat (Mar 6, 2019)

I've finally broken that 4k barrier. I'm now #3997! I wonder if one day I'll hit 3 digits?


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 6, 2019)

Hi guys

according to WCG site i am now doing around 35,000 points per day and 360,000 total points.. this is with my 1700, 1200, 2700x and 200GE. All 24/7 except 2700x which is overnight and when im not gaming^^. I have another 1700 on the way too for 24/7. 

Btw i don't see my name on the TPU team username list on WCG website. D: I am definitely part of the team though. But i am a bit anxious that im not showing up? it was updated 14 hours ago Any ideas? Maybe im being blind... my user name is the same as my forum name~

I wonder if one day I will be on the pie :O honestly while 1700's are going for £150 on amazon i might snag a couple more in the next few months haha. So many numbers, never enough cores. That's my new motto lol. 

_*dreams of one day renting out an entire data centre for WCG crunching*_


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 6, 2019)

Would you post a screen shot of https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/ms/viewMyMemberPage.do


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 6, 2019)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Would you post a screen shot of https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/ms/viewMyMemberPage.do





Spoiler: here you go


----------



## phill (Mar 6, 2019)

Can you scroll down the bottom of the page for me @ArbitraryAffection please?  It should show TechPowerUp there and if I recall, I think I showed you how to view it in your Linux thread as well?  Just trying to confirm things are right which it looks like your perfectly fine...


----------



## phill (Mar 6, 2019)

Pie for the 3rd March 2019!!











Spoiler: 21 - 69!!





 




Another great day everyone


----------



## phill (Mar 6, 2019)

Pie for the 4th March 2019!!  











Spoiler: 21 - 71!!





 





Another great crunching day for team TPU!!   Keep it up guys!!


----------



## phill (Mar 6, 2019)

Pie for the 5th March 2019!!











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





Great work everyone, really good day


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 6, 2019)

phill said:


> Can you scroll down the bottom of the page for me @ArbitraryAffection please?  It should show TechPowerUp there and if I recall, I think I showed you how to view it in your Linux thread as well?  Just trying to confirm things are right which it looks like your perfectly fine...





Spoiler: here









it says 271k but i have done 361k but then it updated 16 hours ago right? Also why does it say joined-retired? And will my name appear in the tpu team thingy too, i wanna see what rank i am so far


----------



## hat (Mar 7, 2019)

ArbitraryAffection said:


> Spoiler: here
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All I can say about that is it takes WCG/BOINC a good while to "spool up" to your actual values. Check your BOINC manager, your average points value right now is going to be a pitiful number compared to what it will be in say, a week from now. In that time, you'll have returned a good number of results and the average points should pretty much reflect your actual output.

Where are you seeing "joined-retired"? Perhaps something might have changed somewhere if you went messing around in your account at worldcommunitygrid.org when you were talking about switching teams? I know you said you were staying with us, but I dunno if you might have changed something before you reached that decision? I see it now, even my own page says Joined-Retired. It wasn't until I logged into my own account that I saw what you were talking about. I'm guessing that reflects the date you joined, and the date you retired, if at all. In my case, it says 07/09/2009 - Current. Since I never retired, there is no end date, just the date I started until today (Current). If I retired today, it might say 7/09/2009 - 6/03/2019.

In any case, there's a big lag time between the time you turn in your results, and they're actually validated. Right now, I have 4 pages of projects pending validation... I'm thinking you probably have more with all those Ryzen systems. The oldest one goes all the way back to 2/27! Give it some time, about another week or so, and your validated results should finally start trickling in, earning you points.

I believe @phill is using Free-DC stats to post these pie charts and such. I know nothing about it. I looked there once a long time ago, and at the time it seemed a bit confusing to me. I just check out what phill posts from time to time when I want to see where I'm at. For instance, I was #28 in points produced at Team TPU yesterday, but overall my rank is 59. It's gonna take a good while of steady crunching for me to catch up to the overall spot I *should* be at in the team. I can also see what rank I am at across everyone participating in WCG. Currently, I'm #3991. Right now, every day I rise above a few people.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 7, 2019)

ArbitraryAffection said:


> Spoiler: here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@hat  is right about the joined/retired dates - you (@ArbitraryAffection) joined and didn't retire but when I search (List of TPU WGC members) you are not in it. The same for Free-DC and BOINC stats. Untill you turn up in these two sites it is hard to compare with the rest of the team. Try contact the forum and ask there why you are not showing as a member.


----------



## hat (Mar 7, 2019)

He's clearly on the team... just not showing up. I'm hoping it's because there's some threshold that needs to be passed? Maybe after some time and more of his results get validated he'll show up properly? He surely shouldn't have any trouble showing up in any of phill's posts once that happens... perhaps even in the top 20? I still have to click the spoiler to see my name, even with a not-so-lightly overclocked 2600k and Athlon II x4, and stock i5 2400.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 7, 2019)

hat said:


> He's clearly on the team. I still have to click the spoiler to see my name, even with a not-so-lightly overclocked 2600k and Athlon II x4, and stock i5 2400.


She .  Why don't you switch some of your rigs to Linux and show up in top 20?


----------



## hat (Mar 7, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> She .  Why don't you switch some of your rigs to Linux and show up in top 20?


Two of them _have_ to be Windows. The other one, Dragonfly, could possibly run some form of Linux... but I would have to figure out how to run Plex on Linux (I looked once, doesn't seem easy), and I would also need a way to remote control. Currently I just use Windows RDP for that.


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 7, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> @hat  is right about the joined/retired dates - you (@ArbitraryAffection) joined and didn't retire but when I search (List of TPU WGC members) you are not in it. The same for Free-DC and BOINC stats. Untill you turn up in these two sites it is hard to compare with the rest of the team. Try contact the forum and ask there why you are not showing as a member.


There was an option in my settings to hide my data . so i think that "anonymous" was me haha. I actually just set to display my data and it says it may take a few hours to update. Hopefully then i will appear in the team 

*Edit: *YAY! I'm showing up! I'm so happy. I hope to make a good contribution :3


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 7, 2019)

ArbitraryAffection said:


> There was an option in my settings to hide my data . so i think that "anonymous" was me haha. I actually just set to display my data and it says it may take a few hours to update. Hopefully then i will appear in the team
> 
> *Edit: *YAY! I'm showing up! I'm so happy. I hope to make a good contribution :3


okay.......


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 7, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> okay.......


Is everything ok?? Btw it was to hide by default idk why. :S


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 7, 2019)

ArbitraryAffection said:


> Is everything ok?? Btw it was to hide by default idk why. :S


It has been so long since I started that I forgot that it was default hidden. Happy crunching.


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 7, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> It has been so long since I started that I forgot that it was default hidden. Happy crunching.





Spoiler: Hey look what arrived early..~










Crunchy McCrunch-time!


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 7, 2019)

ArbitraryAffection said:


> Is everything ok?? Btw it was to hide by default idk why. :S


Now you show up in BOINC Stats but with hidden hosts. New entry


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 7, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> Now you show up in BOINC Stats but with hidden hosts. New entry


Is hidden hosts a bad thing? Can i fix it?

Also my second 1700 is up and crunching now


Spoiler









the 1200 is waiting for a gt710 i ordered to start work (in the foreground) and i dug out my old athlon 5350 to run the ispy server (under the desk)  so thats 3x 8 core 16 thread cpus (2 of which are dedicated 24/7, and one is overnight/when not gaming). which wil be joined by the 1200 quad core for dedicated 24/7. currently both 1700 @ 100% load rigs + my ispy server @ near max load +2 monitors and 4 ip cams are using around 285W at the wall. so is not bad irght? I imagine it iwll be 330-350 when the 1200 starts crunching too. This is minus my 2700X system and 200GE so overal power use is likely going to be over the 450W mark 24/7 use. Will have to see the power bill and my rents almost definitely going to go up haha.

Thanks for helping me out btw. i am now heavily invested into wcg and i hoep one day to make the top 100 perhaps or even the pie :3 ( ialso love pie XD)



Spoiler: also:  couldn't have got this much crunching power without these guys <3


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 7, 2019)

You should easily get 40K PPD with all of that and that would put you firmly in the top 10.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 7, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> It has been so long since I started that I forgot that it was default hidden. Happy crunching.


Bet they changed that with the EU privacy policy.  The "show hosts" checkbox is no longer there, but now there is a separate "Data Sharing" tab that covers both.


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 7, 2019)

Oh god now you know I'm a human and not actually a cat after all >_>


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 7, 2019)

ArbitraryAffection said:


> Oh god now you know I'm a human and not actually a cat after all >_>


Your secret is safe with us 
285 W for two rigs is not bad at all. My old X58 hex with a GTX 1070ti and a RXT 2060 sips 535 W, in total I use more than 2000 W (folding@crunching).


----------



## phill (Mar 7, 2019)

I was just able to check the stats and as @thebluebumblebee has shown, your on the team   I've no idea what was causing it to not show but you are now and that's the important bit 

With all that Ryzen power, you'll easily eat pie   (I'm trying to be polite here!! )
Very glad to have you on board and so, welcome to the TPU Team of Crunching   

285w is darn good   Whilst the sun is out my 5960X + 2 1080 Ti's are munching through 800w ish   I can tell you crunching and folding isn't cheap if you do it 24/7 but with Ryzen CPUs they really do make a difference and give great performance for not many watts  
I think if you look through one of the how efficient is your cruncher thread (Efficent Cruncher Thread start and last page... - Apologises if you have already seen these, I've a few notifications and I've not looked at one yet to find out what or who has replied or said   I'll get back online after I've done my daughters diary for the day )


----------



## phill (Mar 7, 2019)

Almost forgot the bit I came here to do!! 

Who was after some pie yesterday then??.....











Spoiler: 21 - 69!!





 





Not a bad day at all everyone   Great work team TPU


----------



## phill (Mar 8, 2019)

Here some pie for yesterday...  7th March 2019!











Spoiler: 21 - 71!!





 




Great work everyone and great work to @ArbitraryAffection   Welcome to the team and I hope to see you on the top ranks soon enough   
Here's a link to your stats page, well one of the many   The amount of crunchers you have are hidden but I believe you can change that should you wish to


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 8, 2019)

phill said:


> Here some pie for yesterday...  7th March 2019!
> 
> View attachment 118263
> 
> ...


Thanks!! OMG I am so happy. I'm on the Pie!   . can you tell me how to set my rigs to be visible? Btw it says i have 8 installs but i only have 5 rigs running. This is because i had it running on some windows installs before i switched over to Linux :x


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 8, 2019)

ArbitraryAffection said:


> Thanks!! OMG I am so happy. I'm on the Pie! . can you tell me how to set my rigs to be *visible*? Btw it says i have 8 installs but i only have 5 rigs running. This is because i had it running on some windows installs before i switched over to Linux :x


Try this under Settings:


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 8, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> Try this under Settings:
> View attachment 118267


is already set like that  maybe it take time to update on the site?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 8, 2019)

Your hosts are showing @ FDC


----------



## hat (Mar 9, 2019)

@ArbitraryAffection just snatching second place like that... damn! That's nuts...


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 9, 2019)

hat said:


> @ArbitraryAffection just snatching second place like that... damn! That's nuts...


:3 btw I am in the process of trying to get a third 1700 so i can retire the 1200 and have all 3 24/7 rigs with the 8 core. But no joy as I was lend some money by my mother to start my project and it would be rude to ask for more haha, even tho it only £150 more. A couple friends have old 1700s they might want to sell so i guess i will see in the future.

By third board is 



Spoiler: Gigabyte AB350M-D3V








 as you can see it lacks VRM cooling heatsink, but 1700 stock isn't too bad. Do you think would be OK for 24/7? maybe I Can get some thermal adhesive pads and put a heatsink on those Mosfets.  WIth all my boards being relatively "budget" B series models my main concern is not of the temp or stress on CPU but on mobo vrm honestly.


----------



## hat (Mar 9, 2019)

Should be fine. A heatsink won't hurt, though. Also depends on the CPU cooler... a  cooler that will blow air over the VRMs will be good for them. Or at least good case airflow, or perhaps just an additional fan pointed at the VRMs somehow.

Still, 24/7 BOINC load isn't really all that bad, especially on a stock 1700. Even less so if you were to undervolt. Less power going to the CPU means less power going through those VRMs.


----------



## phill (Mar 9, 2019)

Wondering who has the pie for yesterday??  Well here it is !!











Spoiler: 21 - 71!!





 




What a great showing for our new member, pie  @ArbitraryAffection hats off to you sir!!


----------



## phill (Mar 10, 2019)

Who would be interested in seeing some Pie for yesterday??!!












Spoiler: 21 - 69!!





 





Fantastic day again everyone   I think @Arjai might have to buy a few more systems soon, someone is hot on his heels  
Happy crunching everyone   What a team!!


----------



## phill (Mar 11, 2019)

Todays pie will be sponsored by...  Ryzen I think?? lol











Spoiler: 21 - 70!!





 





Many thanks for everyone contributions as always   I @Norton is leading the way!!


----------



## phill (Mar 12, 2019)

Pie for the 11th March 2019!! 











Spoiler: 21 - 70!!





 




Another cracking day everyone   Great work


----------



## Arjai (Mar 12, 2019)

phill said:


> Fantastic day again everyone   I think @Arjai might have to buy a few more systems soon, someone is hot on his heels
> Happy crunching everyone   What a team!!



I won't be buying any more systems, for a spell. I do have 2 boxes currently unplugged. I have a new Belkin Surge protector I need to swap in to power my Farm rack. Currently, I have an i3 2120 that does not have a place to plug in. 

I also have nearly everything for my A10/ 580, gaming/entertainment/ cruncher. I just need a chunk of time to sort it out, hopefully before the end of the Month. That's the plan, anyway. Not sure I can hold off @AmioriK taking my 8 spot. We'll see.


----------



## hat (Mar 13, 2019)

Interesting. I'm about 2k over my average points today (err, or I was, yesterday). I wonder what happened there?


----------



## phill (Mar 13, 2019)

Arjai said:


> I won't be buying any more systems, for a spell. I do have 2 boxes currently unplugged. I have a new Belkin Surge protector I need to swap in to power my Farm rack. Currently, I have an i3 2120 that does not have a place to plug in.
> 
> I also have nearly everything for my A10/ 580, gaming/entertainment/ cruncher. I just need a chunk of time to sort it out, hopefully before the end of the Month. That's the plan, anyway. Not sure I can hold off @AmioriK taking my 8 spot. We'll see.



Maybe a few Ryzen systems might be the way too go next @Arjai ?   Bit more efficiency and a load more grunt  



hat said:


> Interesting. I'm about 2k over my average points today (err, or I was, yesterday). I wonder what happened there?



I see sometimes I get over and then the following day I get over points, I do wonder if it's just leveling out over night??  I don't get these points sometimes lol


----------



## phill (Mar 13, 2019)

Ah, the daily pie chart...  Where do you think you ended up yesterday??











Spoiler: 21 - 71!!





 





Another great day everyone   I hope everyone is doing well and ok


----------



## phill (Mar 14, 2019)

Todays pie for 13th March 2019!!











Spoiler: 21 - 71!!





 





Amazing work for our top ten crunchers   Great day had by all  
Until tomorrow everyone


----------



## hat (Mar 14, 2019)

I wish one day to be able to see my spot without clicking the spoiler...


----------



## Arjai (Mar 14, 2019)

@hat
I was wishing that same thing, for years!. Then, I found out about old Dell workstations. Granted, they pull 230W's each but, I am in the Top 10.

I will always cherish that! Even when I drop out, this Summer. I will, hopefully, still have the Horsepower to get there again, late next Fall!

Depending on my Bonuses, at work, I may upgrade a couple to Ryzen. I'm thinking I can always get a few bucks out of these T3500's. They are quite good! Or, I may keep them and sell off the i5 2400 or the 3770 or the trio of i3 2120's, IDK.

I like the i3's because they sip power and get good numbers, average per WU is 550 points +.

The 3770, on Win10, is the worst performer. Only 427 points avg per WU!! I am guessing Win10 is, mostly, to blame.

My laptop? 518 on Win 8.1 and it is an i5 3317u, which is a dog versus the 3770! Yet has better numbers.

They both, my 2 Windows machines, run the same profile (My Linux boxes are on a different profile).


----------



## AmioriK (Mar 14, 2019)

hat said:


> I wish one day to be able to see my spot without clicking the spoiler...





Arjai said:


> Depending on my Bonuses, at work, I may upgrade a couple to Ryzen..


Ryzen is your friend  So much computing power at such little cost. When I checked today, Ryzen 7 1700 is £143 and Ryzen 5 1600X is £125 off Amazon, brand new. B350 boards go as low as 50 or 60 quid. Pretty mental honestly

Sorry, bit of a Ryzen fan here. I even have a couple of Ryzen T-shirts


----------



## hat (Mar 14, 2019)

Ah, looks like 1366 hardware. Cheap too. There's also some cheap HP computers on eBay with i5 2400s in them...

But my overclocked 2600k does over 5300PPD right now. I'd imagine the 6 core Xeons are roughly the same? I remember having an i7 920 that did roughly 4000 IIRC... Ryzen is way more efficient. I don't know the exact PPD numbers, but it's got to be way more than what I'm looking at right now. Also, space and electricity is at a premium here... given such limits, next year, if anything, I'd like to upgrade to whatever Ryzen 2 chip seems best factoring in price and power. I think we're looking at 16 cores even, on Ryzen desktop chips, with Ryzen 2?

@AmioriK screenshots from your Ryzen rigs showing this would be useful (this is my 2600k system at 4.4GHz):

https://img.techpowerup.org/190314/clipboard01.jpg

Please make sure you're on "host average" and not "user average". Host average shows what that specific rig is doing, user average shows everything on your account, so it doesn't tell you anything about any one specific system.


----------



## AmioriK (Mar 14, 2019)

hat said:


> I think we're looking at 16 cores even, on Ryzen desktop chips, with Ryzen 2?



I believe so. I think AM4 will support up to 16 cores, the AM4 package Lisa Su showed for Ryzen 2 had traces for a second chiplet, that's 2x 8 core dies. I believe she also essentially confirmed it in an interview at Anandtech, too. For me, I think I'd consider the 12 core Am4 CPU; something with decent stock turbo clocks for gaming, and the threads for crunching, but without the 'halo' price tag.

Interestingly; Intel appears to be readying an answer to this. But I doubt it'll have anywhere near the Perf/watt, as it's still on 14nm. Price'll probably be higher too.

Edit: @hat Here you go. This is a Ryzen 7 1700 at stock, it is using 65-66W in software and running 3.2 GHz all core, on Ubuntu 18.04 LSE

Edit2: here is my 2700X. But it's not Crunching 24/7, more like 18-20/7.


----------



## hat (Mar 14, 2019)

Neat. I'm guessing we can expect 10k or better out of 16 core Ryzen chips. No idea how much they will cost, though.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 14, 2019)

hat said:


> Neat. I'm guessing we can expect 10k or better out of 16 core Ryzen chips. No idea how much they will cost, though.


Even a 1700 will do 10k on Windows with a mix of project and +22k under Linux with Openzika so yes +10k from breakfast to lunch is possible


----------



## Arjai (Mar 14, 2019)

This from my 1st T3500 w/a xeon 5670 running Mint


----------



## AmioriK (Mar 14, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> Even a 1700 will do 10k on Windows with a mix of project and +22k under Linux with Openzika so yes +10k from breakfast to lunch is possible


I just let my rigs crunch whatever they want from the client. With that in mind, is everything looking okay-ish with regards to their performance?



Arjai said:


> This from my 1st T3500 w/a xeon 5670 running Mint
> 
> View attachment 118690


Xeon 5670? That's Westmere Hexa right? Forgive me if I'm being dumb; but how is that managing to achieve higher performance than my 1700? Wait a sec, am I reading the graph wrong?


----------



## Arjai (Mar 14, 2019)

Westmere 6core/12thread  32nm CPU, 2.93GHz. They are running at 3.11, on one of my machines, without a cpu fan. I am sure the one w/ extra fan is running at least as fast.

It also appears to be out performing you 2700x, although if I remember, that is not 24/7.

It is a 95W cpu.


----------



## AmioriK (Mar 14, 2019)

Arjai said:


> Westmere 6core/12thread  32nm CPU, 2.93GHz. They are running at 3.11, on one of my machines, without a cpu fan. I am sure the one w/ extra fan is running at least as fast.
> 
> It also appears to be out performing you 2700x, although if I remember, that is not 24/7.
> 
> It is a 95W cpu.


So unless Zen just simply _sucks_ for WCG; something is wrong, right? Unfortunately this has the potential to completely derail my positive thinking these last few days.


----------



## hat (Mar 14, 2019)

Arjai said:


> This from my 1st T3500 w/a xeon 5670 running Mint



Damn! That Linux must really be something...




AmioriK said:


> I just let my rigs crunch whatever they want from the client. With that in mind, is everything looking okay-ish with regards to their performance?
> 
> 
> Xeon 5670? That's Westmere Hexa right? Forgive me if I'm being dumb; but how is that managing to achieve higher performance than my 1700? Wait a sec, am I reading the graph wrong?



You might have to give it more time. You just started recently, so it's possible that the graph still isn't accurately reflecting your PPD. It's also possible he might have selected only the best projects to go to his machine. Some give more points than others (depending on the specific hardware). Like you, I crunch all projects indiscriminately, which leads to this:

https://www.techpowerup.org/edit?file=/190314/clipboard01609.jpg&key=e51a9a63a6a64975

This is from my Athlon II x4 machine, which has been crunching relatively untouched for a long time. This graph is about as accurate as it gets. It's been crunching more than long enough for the graph to accurately reflect the PPD this rig puts out, so the fluctuations here are due mostly to the work units I get.

Ryzen is the best hardware anyone can get for WCG. Given the excellent price/performance, and performance/power. I don't have any hard data to back me up on this, but I'm assuming a modern 8 core Intel chip should beat an 8 core Ryzen chip in raw performance (think 9900k vs 2700x), but the Ryzen chip is still going to win in price/performance and performance/power. That said, ask @phill about his 5960x. It's an 8 core Haswell chip, and his is clocked somewhere around 4.2GHz I believe... yet he will say a similar Ryzen chip does double what it does, I believe.


----------



## AmioriK (Mar 15, 2019)

hat said:


> Ryzen is the best hardware anyone can get for WCG. Given the excellent price/performance, and performance/power. I don't have any hard data to back me up on this, but I'm assuming a modern 8 core Intel chip should beat an 8 core Ryzen chip in raw performance (think 9900k vs 2700x), but the Ryzen chip is still going to win in price/performance and performance/power. That said, ask @phill about his 5960x. It's an 8 core Haswell chip, and his is clocked somewhere around 4.2GHz I believe... yet he will say a similar Ryzen chip does double what it does, I believe.


IDK. if a 2010 6/12 at the same speed is 50% faster than 2017 8/16, that looks pretty bad to me.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 15, 2019)

@AmioriK , check to see if you're running MIP on those Linux/Ryzen's.  They do not get along.  I would suggest setting up one of the (crap - WCG is updating so I can't check the correct wording) device profiles without MIP and assign the Linux/Ryzen's to it.  It's under settings...
Linux/Ryzen 1700 will get ~10K with MIP, 22K with Zika!  Here, check my 1700 running Zika/HST https://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/host/detail/4672064/lastDays

Edit: MIP totally rocks on Windows/Intel.


----------



## AmioriK (Mar 15, 2019)

thebluebumblebee said:


> @AmioriK , check to see if you're running MIP on those Linux/Ryzen's.  They do not get along.  I would suggest setting up one of the (crap - WCG is updating so I can't check the correct wording) device profiles without MIP and assign the Linux/Ryzen's to it.  It's under settings...
> Linux/Ryzen 1700 will get ~10K with MIP, 22K with Zika!  Here, check my 1700 running Zika/HST https://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/host/detail/4672064/lastDays
> 
> Edit: MIP totally rocks on Windows/Intel.


How do I do this?

Btw I ran the benchmark and apparently I'm getting like 10x more Integer performance than I should be. Is there a problem with this, should I just install Windows on all my PC's?



http://imgur.com/tw8lFLf


----------



## hat (Mar 15, 2019)

thebluebumblebee said:


> @AmioriK , check to see if you're running MIP on those Linux/Ryzen's.  They do not get along.  I would suggest setting up one of the (crap - WCG is updating so I can't check the correct wording) device profiles without MIP and assign the Linux/Ryzen's to it.  It's under settings...
> Linux/Ryzen 1700 will get ~10K with MIP, 22K with Zika!  Here, check my 1700 running Zika/HST https://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/host/detail/4672064/lastDays
> 
> Edit: MIP totally rocks on Windows/Intel.



Finally, something I can actually navigate to get detailed stats! Now I can get a pretty solid idea of what chips do what.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 15, 2019)

AmioriK said:


> How do I do this?
> 
> Btw I ran the benchmark and apparently I'm getting like 10x more Integer performance than I should be. Is there a problem with this, should I just install Windows on all my PC's?
> 
> ...


I get 124.000 on my 2700x. No stay with Linux on the AMDs. Look HERE  for details on how to set up your profile for an extra 25k PPD.

Edit: I will convert my dedicated W3760 folder/cruncher to Linux as soon as it runs out of work just to see what it will do compared to Windows.


----------



## phill (Mar 15, 2019)

hat said:


> I wish one day to be able to see my spot without clicking the spoiler...



If you'd like @hat, I can always get rid of the spoiler button and just have everyone in the list??  I can try today if you'd like?   The only reason I do it, was that it was done before but I also thought because of my 1080P res I couldn't add everyone in the screen grab at the same time  (I am disliking 1080P!!) but I will try and change that going forward if you'd like  

With yourself or anyone, if they have an idea on how I report the stats please drop me a PM or just mention it too me in a thread   I really am open up to ideas 



Arjai said:


> @hatI was wishing that same thing, for years!. Then, I found out about old Dell workstations. Granted, they pull 230W's each but, I am in the Top 10.
> 
> I will always cherish that! Even when I drop out, this Summer. I will, hopefully, still have the Horsepower to get there again, late next Fall!



I'm very surprised at the power draw there @Arjai ...  Are they using older PSUs or something?  I've a few setups to hopefully get around to this weekend, I will of course bore everyone to death with pictures and power draw tests and such like..  

This has been a lovely thread to read up on   It's great seeing the team sharing their experiences and their points...  Maybe another thread we could start with that data in so people have a reference to it if they want it??


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 15, 2019)

phill said:


> If you'd like @hat, I can always get rid of the spoiler button and just have everyone in the list??  I can try today if you'd like?   The only reason I do it, was that it was done before but I also thought because of my 1080P res I couldn't add everyone in the screen grab at the same time  (I am disliking 1080P!!) but I will try and change that going forward if you'd like
> 
> With yourself or anyone, if they have an idea on how I report the stats please drop me a PM or just mention it too me in a thread   I really am open up to ideas
> 
> ...


Keep the spoiler. That works as an incentive to optimize/upgrade 
The old X58 systems (have two) don't sip electricity. They are power hungry. I heat up a part of my 200 m2 with crunchers/folders. The Ryzens with their 130-200 W is sure the way to go.


----------



## phill (Mar 15, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> Keep the spoiler. That works as an incentive to optimize/upgrade
> The old X58 systems (have two) don't sip electricity. They are power hungry. I heat up a part of my 200 m2 with crunchers/folders. The Ryzens with their 130-200 W is sure the way to go.



I know my results are all over the place because of the time that my systems are crunching for    I must also admit, I've not optimised my crunchers by any means...
Oh X58 rigs are definitely not efficient compared to some of the newer kit, my R710 'sips' the juice with two L5640's installed taking a nice 280w under load!!   I believe the SR-2 with the X5650's installed manages to take a nice 310w!!  

I'll put an update in the how efficient are your crunchers thread if I can over the weekend, I've got a few I can add I think that might be of interest to people 

Shall we keep this over in the convo in WCG Support Thread or TPU WCG Thread?


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 15, 2019)

Well not here. Let's move to Team or How efficient is your cruncher depending


----------



## hat (Mar 15, 2019)

phill said:


> If you'd like @hat, I can always get rid of the spoiler button and just have everyone in the list??  I can try today if you'd like?   The only reason I do it, was that it was done before but I also thought because of my 1080P res I couldn't add everyone in the screen grab at the same time  (I am disliking 1080P!!) but I will try and change that going forward if you'd like



Nah, it's good the way it is.


----------



## phill (Mar 15, 2019)

Right guys, here's some of yesterdays pie...  












Spoiler: 21 - 71!!





 





Great work everyone   That top 10 is getting a bit of a hard place to crack isn't it??  Anyone wanting to try and give it a go?? 
Until tomorrow


----------



## AmioriK (Mar 16, 2019)

phill said:


> Right guys, here's some of yesterdays pie...
> 
> View attachment 118754
> 
> ...


had some of my rigs offline for a couple hours while i sorted out my desk for them, and then I had a tantrum about my 1700s under performing, so took them offline, etc, then i switched them to Windows 10 Pro, as I raged about Linux...so another couple hours of lost crunching time They're back online, with Ubuntu lol; and crunching all tasks except MIP as that runs worse on Linux/AMD. MIP runs on my two windows crunchers, though. Don't want to leave it out 

Anyway hopefully I can solidify my spot in top 10, as long as i stop being an emotional windbag lol.

Anyway cracking job guys and gals, happy crunching


----------



## hat (Mar 16, 2019)

You definitely have a solid spot in the top 10.

It's too bad I don't have space for a third machine. I might give Linux Mint a try.


----------



## phill (Mar 16, 2019)

hat said:


> You definitely have a solid spot in the top 10.
> 
> It's too bad I don't have space for a third machine. I might give Linux Mint a try.



If you have a spare drive @hat just set it up on that and no need to mess up the current install at all


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 16, 2019)

phill said:


> If you have a spare drive @hat just set it up on that and no need to mess up the current install at all


Newegg has 120 GB SSD's for $18!  Edit: Make that $19, there's a buck shipping charge.


----------



## AmioriK (Mar 16, 2019)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Newegg has 120 GB SSD's for $18!


It's amazing how far SSD prices have come down in recent years. I remember paying 10x as much for my _60GB _SATA2 SSD back in the day, I think it was a OCZ Vertex, or Vertex 2. Picked up a 120GB Crucial BX500 for £17.99 off amazon the other day, it's significantly faster too and has higher endurance. Hooray for advances in NAND manufacturing! Now I can only wish the same could be said for DRAM....

edit: sorry it's off topic a bit


----------



## Arjai (Mar 17, 2019)

phill said:


> I'm very surprised at the power draw there @Arjai ...  Are they using older PSUs or something?



I have had the Kil-A-Watt attached to the same T3500, for over a month (lazy, lately and tired!), and it now says, just looked at it, 177W's.

So, I am thinking, after this amount of time, I may have a decent reading of actual Wattage pulled. It was 225, 230, when I hooked it up.


----------



## phill (Mar 17, 2019)

Does it have a low and high setting at all @Arjai ??  It might be worth resetting it just to see if there's much difference over say 24 hours   Plus if you can add the cost of a unit of power in there as well, it'll show how many you can suck up over a day or two to get a rough idea  

Either way, your well in the top ten of the team and doing the team proud, for that sir, I tip my hat to you


----------



## phill (Mar 18, 2019)

Who fancies finding out how well they did Saturday??  Pie for the 15th March...











Spoiler: 21 - 70!!





 





Great day and great work everyone


----------



## phill (Mar 18, 2019)

Anyone think they did better on the 16th??   Here's the pie for them then 











Spoiler: 21 - 71!!





 




Great work as always everyone   So proud to be in this team... Team TPU FTW


----------



## AmioriK (Mar 18, 2019)

Oof slipped to 11th on the 15th lol. Did have a bit of downtime lately though. Should be good from now on though


----------



## phill (Mar 18, 2019)

That top 40 is getting tuffer to get into every day!! Hats off to everyone in it making it a struggle    I'm hoping I might be able to put some more points the board with more sun hopefully coming this way with the nice weather.......  I'm wishing that the UK might get some sun again....


----------



## phill (Mar 18, 2019)

Well who has been eating all the pie from yesterday then??!!....











Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





What a great day everyone   A few less contributing today, but a higher score!!  Wonder if we can combine the two  
Keep up the great work TPU!!


----------



## phill (Mar 19, 2019)

For yesterdays pie, here it is....











Spoiler: 21 - 70!!





 





Another great day for team TPU   44 members making over 4000 points is very decent in my opinion!!


----------



## phill (Mar 20, 2019)

Here's the pie for yesterday....  19th March 2019!!











Spoiler: 21 - 69!!





 





What a great day yesterday was, 47 members with points over 4000   Great work everyone!!   Wonder if today is any better for everyone


----------



## AmioriK (Mar 20, 2019)

@phill how many rigs and what credit/day you got for 63k?


----------



## phill (Mar 20, 2019)

AmioriK said:


> @phill how many rigs and what credit/day you got for 63k?



Constantly there were 4 on yesterday, the two 1700X's, the 6700k and the E3-1245 v3..  I had a bit of time with my 5960X and 2600k, oh the work laptop is always crunching unless I'm on call then it comes home with me but that's running Windows and it's a 2C 4T CPU so it's putting out nout much at all...  

Just making sure the 1700X's are stable at stock which they have been, not getting any dropped WU's at all which have been great


----------



## AmioriK (Mar 20, 2019)

phill said:


> Constantly there were 4 on yesterday, the two 1700X's, the 6700k and the E3-1245 v3..  I had a bit of time with my 5960X and 2600k, oh the work laptop is always crunching unless I'm on call then it comes home with me but that's running Windows and it's a 2C 4T CPU so it's putting out nout much at all...
> 
> Just making sure the 1700X's are stable at stock which they have been, not getting any dropped WU's at all which have been great


my 24/7 2x1700 and 2700, 1200 barely seem to be able to hold 45k. what am i doing wrong. do you have all zika for the ryzens?


----------



## phill (Mar 20, 2019)

AmioriK said:


> my 24/7 2x1700 and 2700, 1200 barely seem to be able to hold 45k. what am i doing wrong. do you have all zika for the ryzens?



I do mate   Just Zika and Help stop TB   The Intels do the rest


----------



## AmioriK (Mar 20, 2019)

phill said:


> I do mate   Just Zika and Help stop TB   The Intels do the rest


probably why my score sucks then. but i only have ryzen and i want to support all the projects so i can live with that. i was only worried in case my pc's were under performing, not about my score lol


----------



## phill (Mar 20, 2019)

AmioriK said:


> probably why my score sucks then. but i only have ryzen and i want to support all the projects so i can live with that. i was only worried in case my pc's were under performing, not about my score lol



I will do some testing with the Ryzen, so I'll try it with running different work units just to compare them over a days usage, will also check and see how much each unit might cost to run as just wondering if the power draw changes much   Noticed when I first started crunching on it, the draw was about the 125w mark, then went up to as high as 170w which isn't bad, considering my 6700k seems to pull about the 110/120w mark for half the threads....


----------



## phill (Mar 21, 2019)

How about some nice fresh pie from yesterdays stats?? 












Spoiler: 21 - 71!!





 





What a cracking day everyone   Congrats and thank you for all your contributions   TPU as always is flying along!!


----------



## phill (Mar 22, 2019)

Anyone interested in what they managed yesterday for WCG??  How hungry are you 











Spoiler: 21 - 73!!





 




Another great day for team TPU   45 members over the 4000 mark and 73 taking part   If anyone can get some more members to join our massively amazing team, please do!!


----------



## phill (Mar 25, 2019)

Here's some pie for the 22nd March...  Whereabouts are you??











Spoiler: 21 - 73!!





 





What a great day   46 members with more than 4000 points for the day, impressive everyone  
Best get a move on and get up the 23rd's pie!!


----------



## phill (Mar 26, 2019)

Now here's some pie for the 23rd March 2019!!











Spoiler: 21 - 70!!





 





A few members less taking part today, but still darn good    Now, on to the next one for today's update and then I can get myself to bed!!


----------



## phill (Mar 26, 2019)

Well, on to yesterdays pie   Apologises for the delay everyone...











Spoiler: 21 - 70!!





 





And that's that for another day   I hope everyone is now up to date   Until tomorrow morning


----------



## phill (Mar 26, 2019)

Well, I think it's time for some pie for yesterday...  Who's hungry??!!











Spoiler: 21 - 70!!











Another great day for everyone involved at team TPU   Many thanks to everyone for the continued support of this amazing team and this cause


----------



## phill (Mar 27, 2019)

Well who fancies to find out how much pie they had yesterday??  26th March 2019 results are in....











Spoiler: 21 - 75!!





 





Congrats and thank you to everyone contributing today   Nearly 50 users have hit the 4000 points point!!  @AlienIsGOD 7 points away!!  Man that couldn't have been that much closer I don't think!!  It's a great day for members contributing


----------



## phill (Mar 28, 2019)

Another day of pie for everyone...  27th March 2019!!











Spoiler: 21 - 76!!





 





Wow..  48 members hitting above 4k and a few extra members joining in again today   Amazing   Still wondering if we can hit 80 users at some point constantly....  Here's hoping  
Amazing work everyone!!


----------



## Arjai (Mar 28, 2019)

2 days ago, my ISP shut me down. I thought I was paid through this month but, turns out I thought wrong. So, I put a reminder on my calendar. You know those paper things with the dates on them? Yea, I have one of those hanging in my bathroom. I wrote on it so I won't forget my next payment.

Anyway, That is how I managed 53 thousand, an unscheduled sandbag.


----------



## phill (Mar 28, 2019)

Arjai said:


> 2 days ago, my ISP shut me down. I thought I was paid through this month but, turns out I thought wrong. So, I put a reminder on my calendar. You know those paper things with the dates on them? Yea, I have one of those hanging in my bathroom. I wrote on it so I won't forget my next payment.
> 
> Anyway, That is how I managed 53 thousand, an unscheduled sandbag.



I am trying to keep up mate!!   Been rather sunny here of late, so most of the crunchers have been turned on   I turn off everything at night now as I'm trying to cut my electric bill down   Hopefully when I'm a little more sorted, I can leave a Ryzen setup on or something...  We'll see 
Great work tho, sandbag or otherwise!


----------



## phill (Mar 29, 2019)

Here's some pie from yesterday....   Where did you end up??











Spoiler: 21 - 73!!





 





Some very nice numbers coming from the top 20 today   And that top 10 is looking rather tough to get into as well!!  Great work everyone, please keep it up, you're all doing an amazing job and team TPU thanks you for it


----------



## Arjai (Mar 30, 2019)

Holy crap, 55 thousand? Awesome!!
Wish I could continue hitting that mark!!


----------



## phill (Apr 1, 2019)

After a lovely surprise for @Arjai yesterday, how about another one???  











Spoiler: 21 - 73!!











Well, another amazing day  Great work everyone


----------



## phill (Apr 1, 2019)

Well, what has the 30th March given us for pie...  











Spoiler: 21 - 75!!





 





Not so many hitting 4000 points today, but a few more people joining in!!   Awesome!!  I wonder if it will continue tomorrow??.....  Great work everyone


----------



## phill (Apr 1, 2019)

And for yesterdays pie...  How did we all get on??











Spoiler: 21 - 73!!





 





Another great day for people hitting past that 4000 points mark!!  Great work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Apr 2, 2019)

Well, who's had some pie for the 1st April??!











Spoiler: 21 - 74!!





 





So close to the 50 member marker with over 4000 points!!  Wow that's impressive   Great work everyone, was a good day for team TPU as always 




I do believe we are possibly one of the most constant teams out there for submitting points and work units   Just brilliant


----------



## phill (Apr 3, 2019)

Well who was after some pie yesterday??











Spoiler: 21 - 72!!





 





Another great day everyone    47 people over the 4000 points mark, great work  
I hope everyone is doing well


----------



## phill (Apr 4, 2019)

What's the standings for pie then for the 3rd April 2019??...











Spoiler: 21 - 72!!





 





So close there @VulkanBros  and @toast2004 !!  
Great day everyone   great work TPU


----------



## phill (Apr 5, 2019)

Well, who was up for a little pie yesterday then I wonder??











Spoiler: 21 - 72!!





 





Great work everyone   47 members over the 4000 points marker, great work!!  @xvi man you were very very close to the marker!!  
Keep it up everyone, such an amazing team we have here


----------



## phill (Apr 7, 2019)

Stoners for the 5th of April 2019!!




@sneddemraj !!??  
@Bolobu !!??  
Congrats to our two stoners for today   Great work guys, please keep it up!!   
Until tomorrow then??


----------



## phill (Apr 7, 2019)

Been wondering who had the biggest piece of pie at all??  Well, take a look below and you'll see  











Spoiler: 21 - 70!





 




  Great work everyone 
Great turn out for the over 4000 points members as well, 48 contributed more than 4000!!   Great work everyone


----------



## phill (Apr 7, 2019)

Well, wondering how your getting on compared to others??  This is the place to find out 











Spoiler: 21 - 70!!





 





Well another great day for team TPU   Congrats to everyone   TPU couldn't be in the rankings unless it was for everyone helping out, big or small, it doesn't matter  :Toast:


----------



## phill (Apr 8, 2019)

Ummm, been wondering how you got on on yesterday??











Spoiler: 21 - 72!!





 





An amazing 50 members managed to hit over 4000 points today!! Brilliant work!!      Another great day as always


----------



## phill (Apr 9, 2019)

Is everyone wondering what pie they have managed yesterday??











Spoiler: 21 - 70!!





 





Another great day everyone...  48 members going over the 4000 mark again   Brilliant work TPU


----------



## phill (Apr 11, 2019)

9th April 2019....  Hang on, should that be April 9th 2019??!!    












Spoiler: 21 - 72!!





 




Another great day everyone   Very many thanks for all of your continued support!!


----------



## phill (Apr 11, 2019)

April 10th 2019!!   No hang on, 10th April 2019  











Spoiler: 21 - 71!!





 




Great work everyone   Another good day for people over the 4000 point mark again, 47!!   Congrats and please keep up the great work


----------



## NastyHabits (Apr 11, 2019)

I made top 20 two days in a row.  Wow!


----------



## phill (Apr 12, 2019)

Yesterdays pie figures?? Well come give it a look 











Spoiler: 21 - 72!!





 




What a great day everyone   72 members contributing and 48 in the 4000 point mark with two being very close!!    Amazing work everyone as always


----------



## phill (Apr 13, 2019)

And here's some pie for the 12th April 2019...











Spoiler: 21 - 72!!





 





Great work everyone, 47 members hitting that 4000+ point mark and another being rather close to it as well!!  @VulkanBros !!  Nearly there man!!
Great day everyone, great work


----------



## phill (Apr 24, 2019)

Right, best catch up with the pie now then   Can I do it in 20 minutes before I go home.... 











Spoiler: 21 - 71!!





 





Great work everyone   Great work team TPU


----------



## phill (Apr 24, 2019)

Who had any pie on the 14th April 2019!??











Spoiler: 21 - 71!!





 





Some very close results today for the 4000 point mark, such a shame it's so close!!   Still always tomorrow


----------



## phill (Apr 24, 2019)

15th April 2019!!











Spoiler: 21 - 73!!





 





Another few near misses today, but great work everyone


----------



## phill (Apr 24, 2019)

16th April 2019!!











Spoiler: 21 - 71!!





 





Great day everyone


----------



## phill (Apr 24, 2019)

17th April 2019!!











Spoiler: 21 - 69!!





 





Great day everyone, congrats to @Arjai again!!


----------



## phill (Apr 24, 2019)

18th April 2019!!











Spoiler: 21 - 71!!





 





Sadly never had the time to finish this off at work, so at home and with 10 minutes of peace and quiet, I might get chance!! 

Another great day for team TPU   Thank you everyone who's contributing to our WCG team!!


----------



## phill (Apr 24, 2019)

19th April 2019!!











Spoiler: 21 - 69!!





 





Another great day everyone!!


----------



## phill (Apr 24, 2019)

20th April 2019!!











Spoiler: 21 - 69!!





 





Another great day team TPU   A few less in the top 4000 points marker and a few less members contributing but I'm sure we can make that up


----------



## phill (Apr 24, 2019)

21st April 2019!!











Spoiler: 21 - 69!!





 





Bit of a surprise today as there's less people hitting that 4000+ marker, but @VulkanBros, I don't think you could have got any closer if you had tried!!  3996!!??  
Thank you everyone taking part and contributing to this team, whatever your score it's very much so thanked and welcomed   Team TPU wouldn't be anything without each and every one of you


----------



## phill (Apr 24, 2019)

22nd April 2019!!











Spoiler: 21 - 71!!





 





Now this is a little more like it   45 today over the 4000+ mark, congrats!!   Massive thanks to everyone contributing


----------



## phill (Apr 24, 2019)

And last but not least...  Yesterdays results 











Spoiler: 21 - 70!!





 





Another fine day for everyone   Thank you all so much and thank you all for the patience of waiting for the updates..  Apologies for being so long away


----------



## phill (Apr 25, 2019)

Yesterdays pie...  Anyone interested?? 











Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





Great day everyone    Sadly a few less contributors today and I was slacking due to the sheer lack of solar power as well   Just made the top 50...  Hopefully a little more today though 

I hope everyone is doing alright


----------



## phill (Apr 26, 2019)

And how did everyone get on with the pie yesterday??.....











Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





Great work everyone   68 contributors yesterday, hopefully tomorrow there'll be some more joining in   Keep going Team TPU!!


----------



## phill (Apr 29, 2019)

Anyone interested in finding out who came where with the pie for 26th April 2019??











Spoiler: 21 - 69!!





 





Great day everyone!!   Great team work!!


----------



## phill (Apr 29, 2019)

And as for the 27th April 2019??











Spoiler: 21 - 72!!











Amazing day everyone   Team TPU shining again as always!!


----------



## phill (Apr 29, 2019)

And as for yesterdays...











Spoiler: 21 - 71!!





 





Another great day   That top 10 is looking harder and harder to get into these days!!  They have certainly stepped up their game!!


----------



## phill (Apr 30, 2019)

And here's some pie for the 29th April 2019!!











Spoiler: 21 - 74!!





 





Amazing day everyone, great work   46 members getting 4000+ and 74 taking part   What a day!!   Can we beat it tomorrow??


----------



## phill (May 1, 2019)

Well who was wondering about the pie they had yesterday??  I wonder who was most hungry??......











Spoiler: 21 - 76!!





 




Great work everyone, 49 members yesterday contributing over 4000+ points, very nice work indeed!!   76 members contributing as well, top notch everyone!!


----------



## phill (May 2, 2019)

Who's after the pie??....  See below for yesterdays results 











Spoiler: 21 - 75!!





 




Great work everyone, what a good day for the team, 75 contributing!!    Great support as always from the team that is TPU


----------



## phill (May 3, 2019)

Fancy finding out what you managed in yesterdays pie??  Here goes...











Spoiler: 21 - 72!!





 




Great day for everyone I see!!    Lovely work team TPU!!


----------



## phill (May 7, 2019)

And here comes the pie.....   3rd May 2019!!












Spoiler: 21 - 74!!





 




Decent turn out today with 42 members hitting 4000+ or better   Wonder if the numbers tomorrow will be higher??...  Great work as always, everyone!!


----------



## phill (May 7, 2019)

Pie for the 4th May 2019....  Who's having the biggest bite??!











Spoiler: 21 - 75!!





 





Well no surprises there but @Norton showing us the way to do it   
Better turn out today as well, 44 members hitting that 4000 points and a total of 75 people taking part, amazing    Thank you team TPU!!


----------



## phill (May 7, 2019)

Pie for the 5th May 2019!!....  Who's had a piece??











Spoiler: 21 - 75!!











Getting closer to the 46 members today hitting 4000+...  @Jizzler just out of the runnings there...
Just noticed I had a bit of pie too..  Not bad for a half a job  (Nickname from work )
Great work everyone, 75 members strong today


----------



## phill (May 7, 2019)

And for yesterday...  Who was were and doing what??











Spoiler: 21 - 76!!





 





Damn that's just soooooo close to 4k its not even funny!!  @Boatvan I think that's the closest I've seen a member get to 4000 points so far!!  I feel bad for not putting you in the 4000 margain anyway!!  Hopefully tomorrow mate 
76 members today, amazing work everyone!!


----------



## phill (May 8, 2019)

Pie's awaiting!!   7th May 2019!!











Spoiler: 21 - 76!!





 




Well another great day for everyone, 45 members hitting the 4000+ target...  Great work!!    Another total of 76 taking part and contributing as well, even better


----------



## phill (May 13, 2019)

Well and last but not least, we have the pie updates for WCG...   So lets kick off with the 8th May 2019!!











Spoiler: 21 - 74!!





 





Another great day I believe   44 hitting that magical 4000 points plus mark and a total of 74 members contributing   Awesome!!    Great work!!  That top 10 looking as strong as ever


----------



## phill (May 13, 2019)

Now for the 9th May 2019!!











Spoiler: 21 - 78!!





 





Another great day for everyone   78 members today contributing   Thank you to all, great work TPU!!


----------



## phill (May 13, 2019)

For the 10th May 2019!!











Spoiler: 21 - 75!!





 





A great turn out today, 46 over the 4000 points marker and 75 members contributing   Brilliant!!


----------



## phill (May 13, 2019)

11th May 2019!!











Spoiler: 21 - 75!!





 





Another great day, 47 over the 4000 points marker and a total of 75 members contributing!!   Amazing work team TPU!!


----------



## phill (May 13, 2019)

12th May 2019!!












Spoiler: 21 - 71!!





 





Another great day, 42 members over the 4000 points and a total of 71 members contributing with 3 being very close to the 4000 marker!  Great work everyone, team TPU


----------



## phill (May 14, 2019)

Here's some dishes of pie for people, 13th May 2019!!  











Spoiler: 21 - 75!!





 





Well, what a turn out today, 48 members hitting the 4000 points plus marker and a total of 75 taking part    Brilliant work everyone for yesterdays numbers and effort


----------



## hat (May 14, 2019)

I'm wondering if I should disable HT on my 2600k. I might get higher clocks, but wouldn't less threads (even with slightly higher clocks) mean less PPD?


----------



## mstenholm (May 14, 2019)

hat said:


> I'm wondering if I should disable HT on my 2600k. I might get higher clocks, but wouldn't less threads (even with slightly higher clocks) mean less PPD?


I tested it way back on a i7 970. You lose at least 25% PPD.


----------



## phill (May 16, 2019)

14th May 2019 results here guys....  Who was most hungry??!











Spoiler: 21 - 73!!





 





44 members hitting that 4000 points plus marker and 73 contributing, great work everyone


----------



## phill (May 16, 2019)

15th May 2019 results for the pie...  Who was hungry??











Spoiler: 21 - 75!!





 





An even better day today   46 in the top 4000 points list and a total of 75 taking part..  Such a great team and community here   
Oh and we have some more results today, just for interest only really...

Teams we are catching up to...





And teams catching up to us....





Looks like we might need a few more members and a few more new Ryzen builds to get ahead   
Awesome work everyone   Please keep it up


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 16, 2019)

32 years Ripple Labs! Can you feel us breathing down your neck yet?


----------



## phill (May 16, 2019)

If I could get the servers I have powered up and cool enough I'm sure we could knock off a year or two from that total!!


----------



## phill (May 17, 2019)

So who wants some pie yesterday??.....  16th May 2019...











Spoiler: 21 - 74!!





 





Another great day everyone...  46 over the 4000 point marker and 74 supporting our team    Awesome!!


----------



## phill (May 20, 2019)

Well here comes the results for the 17th May 2019!!











Spoiler: 21 - 71!!





 





Another great day for everyone, 43 in the 4000+ marker and a total of 71 contributing   Brilliant stuff


----------



## phill (May 20, 2019)

And here's some results for the 18th May 2019!!  Whereabouts are you??.....











Spoiler: 21 - 74!!





 





I just realised I included one too many but nevermind    One down on yesterday for people over 4000 points but more people contributing which is much nicer    Great work everyone!!


----------



## phill (May 20, 2019)

And for our last update until tomorrow, yesterdays results   19th May 2019!!











Spoiler: 21 - 73!!





 





Another great day    If anyone knows of anyone who would like to join in to our WGC crunching team, please send them this way!!    The more the merrier!!    Great work everyone, TPU doing its best as always


----------



## phill (May 21, 2019)

As for yesterdays pie, wondering who was what and were you where??  Here's the place to find out...











Spoiler: 21 - 70!!





 





Great day everyone!!  Wondering if we could push it tomorrow....


----------



## mstenholm (May 21, 2019)

phill said:


> If I could get the servers I have powered up and cool enough I'm sure we could knock off a year or two from that total!!


All you need is a bigger roof and 100 m2 (1075 sq ft) panel more


----------



## phill (May 21, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> All you need is a bigger roof and 100 m2 (1075 sq ft) panel more



The chance of having something that big would be lovely lol But as it's residential, I can only have up to 16 panels and I'm already at 12   Damn shame that is...  

That said, hopefully my giveaway will open a few doors for people should they like to take part


----------



## phill (May 22, 2019)

And for yesterdays pie....  21st May 2019!!











Spoiler: 21 - 73!!





 





Great day guys   I hope everyone is doing well and is ok


----------



## phill (May 23, 2019)

And who has been biting more off of this pie of late....??  22nd May 2019!!












Spoiler: 21 - 71!!





 





Not a bad day today for everyone    Great work as always


----------



## phill (May 26, 2019)

Right, now how's about some pie results for the 23rd May 2019??!!.....











Spoiler: 21 - 73!!





 





Not a bad day at all   Less people than I imagined getting over that 4000 point barrier, but 73 people returning results    Can't be all bad can it??  
Great work everyone!!


----------



## phill (May 26, 2019)

Now for some results for the 24th May 2019....!!











Spoiler: 21 - 71!!





 





Well slightly less people today but one more hitting that 4000 point barrier    Some extremely close scores tho...     Many thanks to everyone!!


----------



## phill (May 26, 2019)

And now just before the end of the day today...  Yesterdays results...  25th May 2019!!











Spoiler: 21 - 71!!





 




Some even more closeness going on today than yesterday!!    Amazing work everyone, for a small team we are certainly a force to be reckoned with!! Man I love this team!!


----------



## phill (May 27, 2019)

Here's some more pie for everyone...  26th May 2019!!











Spoiler: 21 - 70!!





 





Great work again everyone    Hope everyone is doing well and ok


----------



## phill (May 28, 2019)

And I wonder how our Pie was looking for yesterday, 27th May 2019!!











Spoiler: 21 - 71!!





 





Another great day for team TPU   I hope everyone is having a great day


----------



## phill (May 29, 2019)

Who's been hungry for the pie then??  











Spoiler: 21 - 70!!





 





Another great day for team TPU    Thanks to everyone with their continued support and help


----------



## phill (May 30, 2019)

Time for some WCG PIE   29th May 2019....











Spoiler: 21 - 71!!





 





Not a bad day at all everyone    Slight more people hitting that 4000 marker as well which is always great    Until tomorrow


----------



## phill (May 31, 2019)

And here's some pie for the 30th May 2019....











Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





Another great day again today    41 members over the 4000 points marker and a slightly lower than normal 68 members taking part...  But it doesn't matter    Special thanks to everyone who contributes whatever it is they can


----------



## phill (Jun 3, 2019)

Well, here's some WCG PIE from the weekend...  Starting off with Friday.....  31st May 2019!!











Spoiler: 21 - 70!!





 





Great team work today as always    38 in the 4000 points margain and a total of 70 people taking part    Great work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Jun 3, 2019)

Who's after a slice of WCG PIE for the 1st June 2019!!??











Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





Another good day from our great team


----------



## phill (Jun 3, 2019)

And now for Sunday's pie...  Who got where??....












Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





Well another good day from where I'm sitting


----------



## phill (Jun 4, 2019)

Well for yesterdays WCG PIE...  Who was hungriest??!











Spoiler: 21 - 70!!





 





Well everyone is running well    I think we have lost some of our older standing members sadly in the daily totals...  I think that's possibly why our totals have dropped a little..  Such a shame but life does take charge..   Anyone know of anyone who would like to come join this amazing team...  Forward them our link or your individual sign up link


----------



## phill (Jun 5, 2019)

And here's some of the WCG pie...  4th June 2019!!











Spoiler: 21 - 70!!





 





Another good day for TPU's WCG crunching    I wish the sun was better but it's the UK so it'll never be great...    Great work to everyone in team TPU    Anyone know who we might be able to get joined up to our team??......


----------



## wanksta (Jun 6, 2019)

phill said:


> Anyone know who we might be able to get joined up to our team??......



Hi everyone,
I recently joined the team and started crunching. Below are my stats so far.





I don't have a very powerful rig at the moment, but I plan to get a small slice of that pie someday


----------



## phill (Jun 6, 2019)

Here's some pie for the 5th June 2019!!











Spoiler: 21 - 70!!





 





Another solid day for team TPU    39 over the 4000 points marker and a total of 70 people taking part...    Can't be bad at all


----------



## phill (Jun 6, 2019)

wanksta said:


> Hi everyone,
> I recently joined the team and started crunching. Below are my stats so far.
> 
> View attachment 124377
> ...



Very much welcome to team TPU @wanksta    If you have a Ryzen setup, it's an amazing crunching machine, you'll be surprised at how much it will crunch through when setup right    If you've any problems or questions, pop over to the Team WCG thread and post away   Also if you'd like to share your rig, feel free to post it here and here to share your badges!!

It's a lovely place to be here, so I hope you enjoy it


----------



## wanksta (Jun 6, 2019)

Thank you for the warm welcome, Phill!


----------



## hat (Jun 7, 2019)

Interesting. I'm in the top 20 a lot lately. I suspect summer heat is putting quite a damper on the team.


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 7, 2019)

hat said:


> Interesting. I'm in the top 20 a lot lately. I suspect summer heat is putting quite a damper on the team.


There will be a vacant place in top 10 tomorrow, here and in folding. As far as I can see power went in my house during a thunderstorm yesterday. I'm stock at a hospital after a surgery so I can't reset the breakers. Triple damn, two slices of pie and an surprise overnight stay after what should have been a minor procedure.


----------



## phill (Jun 7, 2019)

Well here goes for yesteday...  Who was hungry??  6th June 2019!!












Spoiler: 21 - 71!!





 





Another great day for team TPU    Decent turn out today, wonder what it will be like tomorrow?? .......


----------



## phill (Jun 7, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> There will be a vacant place in top 10 tomorrow, here and in folding. As far as I can see power went in my house during a thunderstorm yesterday. I'm stock at a hospital after a surgery so I can't reset the breakers. Triple damn, two slices of pie and an surprise overnight stay after what should have been a minor procedure.



I hope you feel better soon @mstenholm ....  There's always another day for pie's   Feel better first, pie come after


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 8, 2019)

phill said:


> I hope you feel better soon @mstenholm ....  There's always another day for pie's  Feel better first, pie come after


The lightning had taken my power but all 6 PCs/Laptops fired up without problems, only 21 hour downtime so I snatched 10th place. Darn broken shoulder now going on for 1½ year. How can I but new HW when I can't work


----------



## phill (Jun 8, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> The lightning had taken my power but all 6 PCs/Laptops fired up without problems, only 21 hour downtime so I snatched 10th place. Darn broken shoulder now going on for 1½ year. How can I but new HW when I can't work



And you don't have a UPS with all that lot??  I mean what is the world coming too


----------



## phill (Jun 8, 2019)

Well here's the WCG PIE for yesterday...  Who is in that top 10 lime light??.....  7th June 2019!!











Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





Well another pretty decent day for all yesterday    Great work Team TPU


----------



## phill (Jun 10, 2019)

Well, who was after some WCG pie for Saturday??  8th June 2019!!












Spoiler: 21 - 69!!





 





Another busy day for team TPU    Slightly fewer hitting that 4000+ point mark but still a good following of users still contributing which is more important


----------



## phill (Jun 10, 2019)

Now, what was yesterdays WCG Pie like....  Anyone moving places??.....  Only one way to find out!!....  9th June 2019!!











Spoiler: 21 - 69!!





 





Well a bit of change today...  We see ION making an appearance at #2 spot and 2 more users hitting that 4000+ marker   Good day for team TPU


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 10, 2019)

phill said:


> Now, what was yesterdays WCG Pie like....  Anyone moving places??.....  Only one way to find out!!....  9th June 2019!!
> 
> View attachment 124648
> 
> ...


The biggest change was the I moved to US and ION to Denmark


----------



## phill (Jun 10, 2019)

ION's points have gone from the 700k mark a day to about 100k or even around 40k to 50k, so I'm guessing he's turning them off or something   Either way, he's been an amazing supporter for WCG at TPU  

How long have you been in Denmark for @mstenholm ?


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 10, 2019)

phill said:


> ION's points have gone from the 700k mark a day to about 100k or even around 40k to 50k, so I'm guessing he's turning them off or something  Either way, he's been an amazing supporter for WCG at TPU
> 
> How long have you been in Denmark for @mstenholm ?


Like all my life except from when I'm working . ION fired up his second E5-4667 v3


----------



## phill (Jun 10, 2019)

He's definitely down scaled from what he used to have but two of those bad boys are impressive!!  64 threads


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 10, 2019)




----------



## phill (Jun 10, 2019)

Those top 5 systems seems to be performing badly...  lol  Maybe turned off?


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 10, 2019)

phill said:


> Those top 5 systems seems to be performing badly...  lol  Maybe turned off?


Maybe he moved out of college and is now actually paying for the electricity . BTW he crunch for Liechenstein and have done that for some time now. He has represented the better part of Europe the last 10 years. Liechtenstein will drop some places in the country rankings when he moves on.


----------



## phill (Jun 10, 2019)

With the amount of hardware he had going when I first started I'm not surprised he's not crunching as much...  Electric isn't cheap for that amount of kit!!  The wires would be glowing if that was being pulled at home!!  

He's been such a major team player for how he's done everything he's done..  I take it he was a server admin at College or something for the hardware he was using?


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 10, 2019)

phill said:


> With the amount of hardware he had going when I first started I'm not surprised he's not crunching as much...  Electric isn't cheap for that amount of kit!!  The wires would be glowing if that was being pulled at home!!
> 
> He's been such a major team player for how he's done everything he's done..  I take it he was a server admin at College or something for the hardware he was using?


No, he was/is engineering student.


----------



## phill (Jun 10, 2019)

Interesting stuff    I don't see him around often so I hope he's doing well and hope to see him soon


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 10, 2019)

phill said:


> Interesting stuff  I don't see him around often so I hope he's doing well and hope to see him soon


I´m sure he will be back. He did a complete runner once but the bug was there


----------



## phill (Jun 10, 2019)

I very much look forward to it   I can completely understand with the cost of running things, it's not a cheap hobby    I just go by what my solar does and try not to run too much over the top..  It's amazing how much you can use power wise without even trying


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 10, 2019)

phill said:


> I very much look forward to it  I can completely understand with the cost of running things, it's not a cheap hobby  I just go by what my solar does and try not to run too much over the top.. It's amazing how much you can use power wise without even trying


I'm planing to cut down on power. I'm confident that a stock x570/3950X uses slightly less then a light OCed X58/W3670


----------



## phill (Jun 10, 2019)

I'd be more than confident that it would be equal to or less than the power draw of a X58/W3670!!   Have you done any power draw tests on the system?

The servers I was testing yesterday was a bit interesting to me, the newest one I have, was a quad core and the power usage on idle was about the 75w mark, when the fans sped up to maximum, it was nearly hitting 200w!!  That's without the CPU under load as it was going through the bios checks..  I was stunned but still..  I'd hate to think what it's going to be like with dual 10C 20T CPUs in there and filled up with SAS drives for storage   I wonder if it might be something around the same as my 5960X with the Ti's running FAH


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 10, 2019)

phill said:


> I'd be more than confident that it would be equal to or less than the power draw of a X58/W3670!!   Have you done any power draw tests on the system?
> 
> The servers I was testing yesterday was a bit interesting to me, the newest one I have, was a quad core and the power usage on idle was about the 75w mark, when the fans sped up to maximum, it was nearly hitting 200w!!  That's without the CPU under load as it was going through the bios checks..  I was stunned but still..  I'd hate to think what it's going to be like with dual 10C 20T CPUs in there and filled up with SAS drives for storage  I wonder if it might be something around the same as my 5960X with the Ti's running FAH


That is why mainland Europe has 230V/16A. I did test it once but "forgot" the result. No, a recent number for Linux is 353 W for 10 thread WCG and 1070 folding so not alarming high. 2x2060+2700x stock is 520-535W (22k+2.1M), Linux as well.


----------



## phill (Jun 10, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> That is why mainland Europe has 230V/16A. I did test it once but "forgot" the result. No, a recent number for Linux is 353 W for 10 thread WCG and 1070 folding so not alarming high. 2x2060+2700x stock is 520-535W (22k+2.1M), Linux as well.



I'm a complete geek, I test everything lol    In fairness, the 2700X and two 2060's aren't bad at all.  What about if you wanted to test it, to lower down the clock speeds to get the next voltage drop, you might find you might save a fair bit of power   Did it whilst we mined and boy that was a result   Instead of a power dram of 1200w at the wall, it was around the 700w just through bumping the speed down a bit..  Was very impressive and of course, lower temps, slower fans and such like  

Even 350w ish watts isn't bad.  I remember testing and overclocking my SR-2 with two X5650's in, that thing drank power lol  Nearly 600w or more just on CPUs...


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 10, 2019)

My folding is done at 80-90 % power limit. My Intel OCs are stock voltage. Yes there are ways to reduce power consumption but going from the older platforms is the most efficient and fun.


----------



## phill (Jun 10, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> My folding is done at 80-90 % power limit. My Intel OCs are stock voltage. Yes there are ways to reduce power consumption but going from the older platforms is the most efficient and fun.



It really is surprising how much of a power saving you can make by doing it   Plus it's not then killing the hardware by pushing it to an inch of it's life either   Even better bonus


----------



## phill (Jun 11, 2019)

And the WCG Pie for the 10th June 2019....  What's goin on 'ere then??.....











Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





Wow what a day!!   I believe ION seems to have turned something back on and boy has that managed to grab some pie!!   @ion amazing sir!!      Thank you for your massive support!!


----------



## phill (Jun 12, 2019)

Well here's some WCG Pie from yesterday...  Who's been the hungriest??!!    11th June 2019!!











Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 





Great day for team TPU    Great work everyone


----------



## phill (Jun 13, 2019)

Well here's the WCG Pie for yesterday....  Where do you think you ended up??  You've come to the right place to find out   Stats for the 12th June 2019!!











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





Well considering the WCG technical issues, still doing great    Not sure when the drop out happened but ...  We still rolling along   Great work everyone


----------



## phill (Jun 14, 2019)

Well here's some stats for the 13th June 2019!!











Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





What a great day    43 people contributing and gaining over 4000 points and a total of 68 from TPU    Awesome work everyone


----------



## phill (Jun 15, 2019)

Well, another day, another slice of WCG pie...  Who's come out on top or moved up today??  Find out here   14th June 2019!!











Spoiler: 21 - 63!!





 





Well surprising that we had another drop in members contributing but we still made a great total for the day    Amazing work everyone who took part and contributed to our amazing team


----------



## phill (Jun 16, 2019)

Anyone fancy finding out where they came yesterday??  Come here to take a look!! 15th June 2019!! 












Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 





Another great day for TPU, 38 in the 4000+ bracket and a slightly lower total of 66 people contributing today but still what a team    Thank you everyone for contributing!!


----------



## phill (Jun 17, 2019)

Now here's some WCG numbers for the 16th June 2019....  











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





Amazing work to everyone in our top 10!!  And to everyone to has contributed!!  39 over the 4000 points marker and a total of 67 members contributing for our team    Great work everyone


----------



## phill (Jun 18, 2019)

Who's been eating all the WCG Pie??!!  17th June 2019....











Spoiler: 21 - 70!!





 





Great day for everyone contributing    44 over the 4000+ points marker and a total of 70 people contributing as well, awesome    I hope everyone is doing well


----------



## phill (Jun 20, 2019)

Well here's some WCG Pie for the 18th June 2019!!











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





Great work from everyone today   67 contributing as well!!


----------



## phill (Jun 20, 2019)

Here's some WCG Pie for yesterday, 19th June 2019!!











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





Now that's impressive, same number of people in the team contributing and the same number of people over the 4000 points barrier as well!!    How do you all do it??     Great work team TPU


----------



## phill (Jun 25, 2019)

And now for the WCG Pie...  20th June 2019!!











Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 





Pretty darn good day   43 over the 4000+ points and a total of 66 taking part, nice work team TPU


----------



## phill (Jun 25, 2019)

Now for the 21st June 2019!!











Spoiler: 21 - 65!!





 





Another pretty decent day indeed    41 over the 4000+ marker and a total of 65 taking place today


----------



## phill (Jun 25, 2019)

Some Pie for the 22nd June 2019!!











Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 





Great work everyone    Some very impressive scores today


----------



## phill (Jun 25, 2019)

And last but not least, Pie for the 23rd June 2019...!!











Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 





And there we have it...  All up to date until I get woken up in the morning    Thank you to everyone who has contributed


----------



## phill (Jun 25, 2019)

Well now for the lovely Pie    Results for the 24th June 2019!!











Spoiler: 21 - 70!!





 





Great day everyone     TPU team is flying along as we always do


----------



## phill (Jun 27, 2019)

And now for the important one, Pie because who doesn't like pie??!!  25th June 2019!!











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





Great work from everyone, I see the top 10 people are pushing hard as normal !!  Amazing work guys....


----------



## phill (Jun 27, 2019)

And the pie from yesterday...  26th June 2019!!












Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





Another great day for everyone taking part, thank you all so so much for the support


----------



## phill (Jun 28, 2019)

Well here's the type of Pie I know a few of us like around here   Results from yesterday, 27th June 2019!!











Spoiler: 21 - 69!!





 





Another cracking day and how @theonedub and @Russ64 managed to get the same score is amazing to me!!    Great work everyone!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 28, 2019)

Twins!?


----------



## hat (Jun 30, 2019)

I knocked 400MHz off my 2600k so I could run it with an undervolt again. Summer is here in full force.


----------



## phill (Jun 30, 2019)

Well here's some pie from the 28th June 2019!!











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





A great day for WCG for TPU   That top 10 is seriously hard to get into!! Great work everyone !!


----------



## phill (Jun 30, 2019)

And here's some stats from yesterday....  29th June 2019!!











Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 





Another smoking day for our top 20 and great work for everyone contributing    I know the summer months are here now, boy is is getting warm in the UK..  Apparently 32C yesterday!!  No wonder why my Ryzen's where hitting 70C....  Thank god for stock clocks  

I'm away for a few days everyone, but I'll do my best to grab the data tomorrow and post it up when I get home, off to see Isabelle's sports day providing it doesn't throw it down....   Fingers crossed!!  I hope everyone is doing well


----------



## phill (Jul 2, 2019)

Here's the stats from 30th June 2019!!











Spoiler: 21 - 65!!





 





Great day for team TPU!!    Nice work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Jul 3, 2019)

Results from yesterday, 1st July 2019!!











Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 





Another great day everyone!!   

I'm very impressed with my two Ryzen rigs, left them on whilst I was away for my Isabelle's sports day and they've both managed 20k+...  Impressive I think....  Wonder what I'll have managed today...  Free-DC hasn't updated yet for today which is not right as it normally updates around 4pm/5pm and then again at about 10pm (UK time)..  Wonder if it will be working tomorrow....


----------



## hat (Jul 5, 2019)

Points down a few k. The SSD in "Dragonfly" is dead, needs a replacement.


----------



## phill (Jul 5, 2019)

Saved for the 2nd July 2019...


----------



## phill (Jul 5, 2019)

Right, well now that Free-DC has sorted itself out...  Here's some results from the 3rd July 2019!!











Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





Well scores are higher today as they've been combined into one day but still, great work everyone


----------



## phill (Jul 5, 2019)

And now for the 4th July 2019!!











Spoiler: 21 - 62!!





 





A few less users than normal today so I hope everyone is doing alright   Great support as always coming from everyone as always    Thank you so much!!


----------



## phill (Jul 9, 2019)

Here's some pie for the 5th July 2019!!











Spoiler: 21 - 65!!





 





Nice work everyone    Good day for crunching


----------



## phill (Jul 9, 2019)

Some pie for the 6th July 2019!!











Spoiler: 21 - 64!!





 





A bit of a lower scoring today, but still the same number of members crunching away and hats off to @Radical_Edward, 10k points on the dot!!    Nice!!


----------



## phill (Jul 9, 2019)

And last but not least, yesterdays pie...  7th July 2019!!












Spoiler: 21 - 65!!





 





A couple of the top 10 guys having a few issues maybe?  Tables seem to have turned a little!!  Great work everyone


----------



## phill (Jul 9, 2019)

And here's some pie for us all from yesterday... How did we all get on??  8th July 2019!!











Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





@BirdoSwaggins ....  Where you trying to get that close to 4k??    Great work to everyone as always..  Points seemed rather low today indeed for all teams I think..  Wonder if something has changed and the better units have gone now??


----------



## Arjai (Jul 9, 2019)

I have turned off the 4 T3500's while I'm in Chicago. I will probably keep them off, since my A/C was having trouble keeping up! I will adjust the on, versus off, machines until I find a happy spot, between A/C and points per day, when I get back next week.


----------



## phill (Jul 10, 2019)

Arjai said:


> I have turned off the 4 T3500's while I'm in Chicago. I will probably keep them off, since my A/C was having trouble keeping up! I will adjust the on, versus off, machines until I find a happy spot, between A/C and points per day, when I get back next week.



I'm pretty sure even with all I have running 24/7 whilst you're away I'll catch up so.....     I hope you have a great time Arjai


----------



## phill (Jul 11, 2019)

And now comings for the last little bit, WCG Pie   Numbers for 9th July 2019!!











Spoiler: 21 - 64!!





 





Great day for crunchers in TPU   41 hitting that magical 4000+ points


----------



## phill (Jul 11, 2019)

And last but not least, 10th July 2019!!











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





Another lovely day guys    Even with the Zika points not being available, we are still getting some decent numbers   Thank you to all that contribute!!


----------



## phill (Jul 14, 2019)

Right here goes for the 11th July 2019!!











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





Not a bad day    Great for the 42 members hitting over 4000+ points    Great work!!


----------



## phill (Jul 14, 2019)

Now for the 12th July 2019!!











Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 





Now another decent day    Great work everyone


----------



## phill (Jul 14, 2019)

And now for the last update for the moment....  13th July 2019!!











Spoiler: 21 - 64!!





 





Wow what an update...  Finally got there    Great work everyone   I hope everyone is doing alright


----------



## phill (Jul 16, 2019)

So, fancy some pie do ya??  Well how much do you want??    14th July 2019!!











Spoiler: 21 - 65!!





 





Another decent day for everyone    40 members going over the 4000+ points marker as well..  Sweet!!


----------



## phill (Jul 17, 2019)

And now for the pie...  Who had most of it then??   15th July 2019!!












Spoiler: 21 - 64!!











Another low scoring day, but that's not stopped 64 of TPU's members contributing at all  Apologies for the quickly done update, damn tired, need some sleep!!   I'm off


----------



## phill (Jul 18, 2019)

Well here's to the 16th July 2019!!  Who wanted the Pie the most??











Spoiler: 21 - 62!!





 




A great day guys all things considered   Please do keep up the great work, team TPU wouldn't be able to do what it does without everyone who takes part


----------



## phill (Jul 18, 2019)

And for yesterdays slice of Pie...  Who wanted it the most?? 17th July 2019!!











Spoiler: 21 - 64!!





 





Another great day again    Thank you all!!


----------



## phill (Jul 22, 2019)

Here's a bit of a catch up for the 18th July 2019....












Spoiler: 21 - 64!!





 





Well not a bad day at all    Great work everyone !!


----------



## phill (Jul 22, 2019)

Now for the 19th July 2019!!.....











Spoiler: 21 - 65!!





 





Another great day for all


----------



## phill (Jul 22, 2019)

Now for the 20th July 2019!!....











Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 





A few extra members contributing today    Always great to see....  Great work everyone


----------



## phill (Jul 22, 2019)

And last but not least....  21st July 2019!!












Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





A very nearly 42 members hitting that 4000+ points marker, but sadly just soo close!!    The update finished on a high though guys, 68 people contributing yesterday..  Amazing    Great work TPU!!


----------



## phill (Jul 23, 2019)

Todays pie quickly, as there's a bit of a thunderstorm over head!!    Best shut down I suppose.... lol  22nd July 2019!!











Spoiler: 21 - 64!!





 





Great day everyone    Awesome work!!


----------



## phill (Jul 24, 2019)

Well here's some pie for the WCG....  23rd July 2019!!  It will be known as, "Man it's sodding still hot!!"











Spoiler: 21 - 63!!





 





Great work today everyone   

It's been damn hot here in the UK today, how's the rest of the world??  I need some air con.....


----------



## phill (Jul 25, 2019)

Fancy knowing how you got on with the pie for WCG??   Here ya go then   24th July 2019!!











Spoiler: 21 - 64!!





 





A decent day I believe even with all the heat!!     Thank you to everyone who contributed today as always


----------



## phill (Jul 30, 2019)

Ah and here's the WCG Pie catchup    Hope everyone is doing well??  Pie for the 25th July 2019!!











Spoiler: 21 - 65!!





 





Great work to everyone    Good strong 42 members contributing today!!


----------



## phill (Jul 30, 2019)

Now for the 26th July 2019!!











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





Great work everyone!!    41 today over 4000, pretty darn decent


----------



## phill (Jul 30, 2019)

And now here's the 27th July 2019!!











Spoiler: 21 - 63!!





 





Another great day guys!!    Another day with 41 members contributing and hitting that marker...  Not bad at all considering our small team, we certainly do manage to hold our own!!     Great work!!


----------



## phill (Jul 30, 2019)

And now for the final update, the 28th July 2019!!











Spoiler: 21 - 63!!





 





Even better today, same number of members contributing but 43 over the 4000 points marker!!     Great work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Jul 30, 2019)

Well onto yesterdays WCG Pie....  Now where did you come today??  29th July 2019!!












Spoiler: 21 - 65!!





 





Well another great day I think, so very close to 44 members hitting that 4000 point marker...  @vaidas40 ??!!  You so so damn close as well!!  Here's hoping tomorrow you'll hit that marker!!


----------



## phill (Jul 31, 2019)

Now for some yum yum WCG Pie for the 30th July 2019!!....












Spoiler: 21 - 65!!





 





Another smokingly good day    43 members hitting 4000+ points and a total of 65 taking part!!    Well done to all and thank you for your continued support!!


----------



## phill (Aug 1, 2019)

Well here's the pie that everyone is after....  Where did you manage??   31st July 2019!!











Spoiler: 21 - 61!!





 





Not a bad day at all considering there was less people than yesterday and we still managed to make a very decent score for the day   Impressive everyone!! Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## phill (Aug 2, 2019)

Ah and yesterdays WCG Pie....  1st August 2019....











Spoiler: 21 - 63!!





 





Great work everyone for today's results    43 members hitting over that 4000+ marker...  Thank you to everyone and congrats


----------



## phill (Aug 5, 2019)

Some birthday pie for me with some luck.....    2nd August 2019!!











Spoiler: 21 - 65!!





 





Amazing work everyone!!  42 members hitting 4000+ and a total of 65 contributing to TPU    I even see the number 1 spot having a swap about today....    Thank you to all!!


----------



## phill (Aug 5, 2019)

Now for some WCG Pie for the 3rd August 2019!!











Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 





Another great day everyone, many thanks for the contributions!!    Hope everyone has had a great day!!


----------



## phill (Aug 6, 2019)

Here's some pie for WCG...  Where did you come??    4th August 2019!!











Spoiler: 21 - 63!!





 





Great work everyone    We don't seem to have the amount of people we used to but we are still making some very decent output    So proud and pleased to be with this team, thank you everyone for helping and contributing still    We wouldn't be here without you....


----------



## phill (Aug 6, 2019)

And now for the 5th August 2019.....











Spoiler: 21 - 65!!





 





Another great day and a few more hitting that lovely 4000+ point target    Keep it going everyone, awesome results


----------



## phill (Aug 7, 2019)

Now how was your slice of pie yesterday??  Well come here and take a look....  6th August 2019!!











Spoiler: 21 - 64!!





 





Another great day for everyone    Hopefully see you all tomorrow


----------



## bogmali (Aug 8, 2019)

It has been ages since I last tasted a top ten pie


----------



## phill (Aug 8, 2019)

@bogmali - Great to have you there sir


----------



## phill (Aug 8, 2019)

And here's some pie results for WCG..  Are you in the top ten??  7th August 2019!!











Spoiler: 21 - 62!!





 





Well not a bad day at all everyone    Great work!!


----------



## phill (Aug 12, 2019)

And now for the last bit of a catch up for the WCG, Pie   

8th August 2019....











Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 





Great work everyone    46 members hitting over that 4000 points marker...  Great work indeed!!


----------



## phill (Aug 12, 2019)

Now for the 9th August 2019...











Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 





One less member today hitting that 4000 points but we have an extra member taking part so, to me that's win win   
Great work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Aug 12, 2019)

And now for the 10th August 2019...











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





Great work everyone!!    We are flying along   Thank you all that are contributing


----------



## phill (Aug 12, 2019)

And now for the one you've all been wanting to hear and see... Pie for yesterday...  11th August 2019....











Spoiler: 21 - 65!!





 





Great work everyone     44 members hitting that 4000+ target..  Amazing stuff


----------



## phill (Aug 13, 2019)

And here we go for the WCG Pie...  12th August 2019....











Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 





Great work everyone    42 members hitting that 4000+ point marker and the top ten looking very impressive


----------



## phill (Aug 14, 2019)

Here's some stats for the 13th August 2019











Spoiler: 21 - 64!!





 





Great work everyone    We had another great day again    The top 20 is definitely hotting up


----------



## phill (Aug 15, 2019)

And here's some stats from yesterday, 14th August 2019....











Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 





Great work everyone    A good day for TPU as always


----------



## phill (Aug 16, 2019)

And here's some stats for yesterday....  15th August 2019....











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





Great day for our team, 43 members over the 4000+ point mark and @Sempron Guy getting very close to it!!  Great work by everyone  

Since we are producing more than XtremeSystems, I thought this might be a bit of a giggle for people for the overtake time of XtremeSystems....









I think we might need a bit more help if we want to do it inside of 2943 years.......


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 17, 2019)

phill said:


> And here's some stats for yesterday....  15th August 2019....
> 
> View attachment 129399
> 
> ...


Less clouds over Somerset and me finally getting my CPU(s)?


----------



## phill (Aug 17, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> Less clouds over Somerset and me finally getting my CPU(s)?



It's been pretty good today, 20kW produced today   Yesterday was terrible, 3.2kW


----------



## phill (Aug 17, 2019)

Now for some stats and pie for WCG..  16th August 2019....











Spoiler: 21 - 65!!





 





Great day for everyone I think   44 hitting the 4000 point marker and nearly another getting there as well..  42 points away @VulkanBros !!  Man that's close!!  Great work everyone


----------



## phill (Aug 19, 2019)

Well here's the last little update, some WCG Pie    17th August 2019....











Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 





Great work from everyone today!!    Great results all round


----------



## phill (Aug 19, 2019)

And last but certainly not least....  18th August 2019....











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





Another great day again    43 contributing over the 4000+ points marker and a total of 67 people returning work, outstanding    Thank you to all!!


----------



## phill (Aug 22, 2019)

Here's some WCG Pie for the 19th August 2019....











Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





Amazing work everyone   Cracking job!!


----------



## phill (Aug 22, 2019)

And now for yesterdays, 20th August 2019...












Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





Even better today everyone    Great work, really great work!!


----------



## phill (Aug 23, 2019)

And now for the daily WCG Pie update...  21st August 2019....











Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 





Great work everyone    It seems the top 20 is pushing along as there's a few more people hitting 10k than have been...  Great work to those people!!  Another solid result for the day of TPU crunching


----------



## phill (Aug 23, 2019)

Here's some stats for the 22nd August 2019...  Where did you get too??











Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





Another great day for everyone   Seems that the 10k points barrier is getting broken by more and more people recently, that's amazing to see!!   That said there are more members contributing to our team which is even better


----------



## phill (Aug 25, 2019)

And here's some pie from yesterday..  











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





Great work everyone, some real decent numbers coming in over the last few days!!  Amazing work to everyone contributing 
If you think you could get higher numbers than anyone here, feel free to join our amazing team


----------



## phill (Aug 25, 2019)

Well, here goes nothing for yesterdays pie...  24th August 2019...












Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





Great work everyone    44 today hitting the 4000 point barrier and a total of 68 contributing  Awesome work and please do keep it up!!


----------



## phill (Aug 27, 2019)

And here we go for a little update for yesterday...  25th August 2019....











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





Great work everyone    It seems now the top 10 is becoming rather busy with some 'old' faces turning up again...  So great to have you back with us


----------



## phill (Aug 27, 2019)

Here's some results for a very busy 26th August 2019....  Whereabouts did you come??? 











Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





What a day for TPU!!  That top 10 is getting very competitive and so is the top 20!!  Great work everyone!!  A great turn out for TPU today, 43 members over the 4000+ marker and 68 members returning work, awesome!!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Aug 28, 2019)

Ima get the fx 8350 in on the action, i7 and 2700 are netting me close to 10 k daily


----------



## phill (Aug 29, 2019)

And here's some pie for the 27th August 2019.....  











Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 





Great work again everyone    That top 20 is most certainly getting harder to get into and that top 10...  Wow... Keep it up everyone    Your doing some amazing work!!


----------



## phill (Aug 29, 2019)

And here's some pie for the 28th August 2019....  Where did you manage to get too??.....











Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 





Another amazing day everyone    Thank you so much for all your contributions!!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 2, 2019)

Pie updates plox  I cracked the top 20 yesterday


----------



## phill (Sep 2, 2019)

It seems I need to do an update for the 29th August 2019...  I'll sort that out tonight!!  

Reserved 

Time for that update!!












Spoiler: 21 - 63!!





 





And that's a wrap    Great work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Sep 2, 2019)

Here's some results for the 30th August 2019....











Spoiler: 21 - 65!!





 





Well that's one day done    Where did you come??


----------



## phill (Sep 2, 2019)

Now for some pie stats for the 31st August 2019....











Spoiler: 21 - 64!!





 





Another amazing day    So proud to be in with everyone at TPU    It's a great place to be....


----------



## phill (Sep 2, 2019)

And now for yesterdays results...  1st September 2019.....











Spoiler: 21 - 65!!





 





And there we have it     I hope everyone likes the updates


----------



## phill (Sep 2, 2019)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Pie updates plox  I cracked the top 20 yesterday



All up and done now    Takes a while to catch up when you have a day or two off...


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 2, 2019)

I was kidding ofc good sir, I appreciate the fact that you organize and put together the stats for this and milestones


----------



## phill (Sep 2, 2019)

AlienIsGOD said:


> I was kidding ofc good sir, I appreciate the fact that you organize and put together the stats for this and milestones



And the FAH section as well


----------



## phill (Sep 3, 2019)

Here's some stats for the 2nd September 2019...











Spoiler: 21 - 65!!





 





Great work everyone    That top 20 is getting tighter and tighter to get into!!  The top 10 has become quite a feat to get into there of late!! Great work everyone   And thank you so much as always


----------



## phill (Sep 4, 2019)

And here's some pie for the 3rd September 2019....











Spoiler: 21 - 64!!





 





Another amazing day for everyone today     I slipped a bit down the ranks yesterday, not much sun was out sadly!!  Hopefully tomorrow will be a little better   Special thanks for everyones support!!


----------



## phill (Sep 5, 2019)

And here's some pie for the 4th September 2019....











Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





Another great day for all of us here at TPU     It seems that the top 25 is now pushing over 10k!!  Very nice work!!


----------



## phill (Sep 8, 2019)

So a bit of a quick update for a few days of pie... Here goes...

5th September 2019....











Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 





Not a bad day at all    Big thanks for all the continued support and contributions!!


----------



## phill (Sep 8, 2019)

And now for the last one...  6th September 2019....











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





Great work to everyone who managed to contribute today!!    That top 10 and top 20...  That's hotting up a lot today!!  Great work!!


----------



## Arjai (Sep 8, 2019)

Last Sunday, the 1st, I realized one of my i3's had locked up. Apparently sometime in August, mid month-ish. 

I have been working so much I hadn't even noticed!! Monday's, the 2nd, score was a reflection of all the work units that had piled up, being counted. Plus, now, my score is back up where it was before the lock-up.

@phill You have about a month, or month and a half, to make up the 2 million you need to pass me!  ( strategic planning on my part to only run enough boxes to keep you at bay!!)


----------



## phill (Sep 9, 2019)

Right here's an update for the 7th September 2019....











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





Another great day for everyone    Great work and great scores


----------



## phill (Sep 9, 2019)

Arjai said:


> Last Sunday, the 1st, I realized one of my i3's had locked up. Apparently sometime in August, mid month-ish.
> 
> I have been working so much I hadn't even noticed!! Monday's, the 2nd, score was a reflection of all the work units that had piled up, being counted. Plus, now, my score is back up where it was before the lock-up.
> 
> @phill You have about a month, or month and a half, to make up the 2 million you need to pass me!  ( strategic planning on my part to only run enough boxes to keep you at bay!!)



I had noticed that you had been a little lower scoring than usual my good sir, I thought that the electric bill had come and it was time to slow things down? ... lol

I've got something for you in a few days, I hope you'll like it   Sadly just when the sun is going down a bit because of the shorter days, I'm wondering how good it will be.....  I will soon find out how fast you'll be   Nothing like a bit of harmless fun and competition    I think the last time I checked, I was about 230 days behind you so, yeah, I think there's a bit of a gap


----------



## phill (Sep 9, 2019)

Well here's some more stats for the 8th September 2019...  














Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 





Another great day for everyone    I hope that everyone is doing well and ok?    Many thanks for all of the support from everyone who contributes!!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Sep 9, 2019)

Damn, I've been cracking the top 20 without knowing it. You people need to tighten up, I'm only running a i7 3930k and a i7 860 (20 threads total).


----------



## Nordic (Sep 9, 2019)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Damn, I've been cracking the top 20 without knowing it. You people need to tighten up, I'm only running a i7 3930k and a i7 860 (20 threads total).


I have a 3900x waiting. I am eager to see what ppd I can get, but I am not eager to crunch on 90f days. Soon though, soon.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Sep 9, 2019)

Nordic said:


> but I am not eager to crunch on 90f days.



My weather (and yes, I pay my electric bill)









						Isle of wight, VA 10-Day Weather Forecast - The Weather Channel | Weather.com
					

Be prepared with the most accurate 10-day forecast for Isle of wight, VA with highs, lows, chance of precipitation from The Weather Channel and Weather.com




					weather.com
				




Our temps have just started dropping in the past couple weeks. We were in the 90'ties half of June, all July, and the first half of August.


----------



## phill (Sep 10, 2019)

Now for some results for the 9th September 2019....












Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





Another amazing day!!    That top 10 needing nearly 35k to break into 10th position, that's crazy good!!  Congrats to everyone in the top 10 and to everyone taking part    All of your contributions are sooo amazing!!  I hope one day with all this going on we find something that cures something!!  At least then it'll make it even more worth what we do day in, day out


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 11, 2019)

I have no idea what happened to my PPD, other than what my 1700 has been doing.  Looks like it got some of those really small WU's.


----------



## phill (Sep 11, 2019)

Well it certainly has done you well mate for the points!!  You are flying along!!   I'd like to hope that I'll be swapping out some of my quad core systems with some more AMD octo core rigs...  The efficiency is much better and the points way better, even for the 8 to 12 hours the rigs go on for when I use them


----------



## phill (Sep 11, 2019)

Here's some Pie results for us for yesterday....  Dig in people!!    10th September 2019....











Spoiler: 21 - 71!!





 





What an amazing day     Top 10 you had to score over 35.5k to get in, then we have 43 members hitting over the 4000+ points and then we had a total of 71 members contributing...  What an amazing day!!!!  Team TPU


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 11, 2019)

phill said:


> You are flying along!!


61,285 points for the day with a Ryzen 1700.     I could go and blow up the efficiency thread....  Just wish I'd had my 1700X online as well.  Even my lowly i3-3220T, all 44 watts of it, got 10, 470 points that same day!


----------



## phill (Sep 13, 2019)

Well here's some results for the 11th September 2019...











Spoiler: 21 - 69!!





 





Well what a day..  Some amazing scores being recorded and the fact that you had to have nearly 35k to get into the top 10, well that's amazing right there....    TPU is flying along!! So proud of this team it's unreal..  All that every body does, hats off to you all


----------



## phill (Sep 14, 2019)

Well here's some late for me, results for the 12th September 2019.... 











Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





An amazing day, the top 10 is even harder to get in to today...  36.5k or better..  Now that's impressive!!  I bet that's @thebluebumblebee again pushing scores miles high...  

Congrats to everyone, amazing work   Team TPU flying along!!


----------



## phill (Sep 16, 2019)

Well and how about some lovely pie for the 13th September 2019....











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





Another storming day for the top 20 and a total of 67 members contributing today too, amazing !!


----------



## phill (Sep 16, 2019)

Now for the 14th September 2019....











Spoiler: 21 - 65!!





 





Another great day again for team TPU   Great work from everyone as always


----------



## phill (Sep 16, 2019)

And now for the pie for 15th September 2019...











Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 





Another great day as always    And now we are up to date


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 16, 2019)

The team is doing great I most say. I'm still away but when I will come back home I can look back at four-five weeks of only 1.4 kWh consumption per day (40-60 would be the norm this time of year) so I will fire all up, including the 3900X that I hopefully will get soon.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 16, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> including the 3900X that I hopefully will get soon.


Maybe you should cancel that order and order a 3950X instead.


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 16, 2019)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Maybe you should cancel that order and order a 3950X instead.


I will get a 3950X as soon as I can, but I doubt that I can lay a hand on one in 2019, so I will start up with what is possible, delivery wise.


----------



## phill (Sep 17, 2019)

Here's some stats for the day...  16th September 2019...











Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 





Another amazing day for all contributing as always    Team TPU flying along!!  
@Norton I think someone is hot on your heels!!   @PolRoger seems to be rather close behind......  What a top 10!!  If only I could run 24/7..  Still, just glad to be a part of it...  Until tomorrow


----------



## phill (Sep 17, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> The team is doing great I most say. I'm still away but when I will come back home I can look back at four-five weeks of only 1.4 kWh consumption per day (40-60 would be the norm this time of year) so I will fire all up, including the 3900X that I hopefully will get soon.



Just think with the amount of electric your saving you might be able to grab one of those 3950X's on release day    

Can't wait to see you back crunching @mstenholm !!


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 18, 2019)

phill said:


> Just think with the amount of electric your saving you might be able to grab one of those 3950X's on release day
> 
> Can't wait to see you back crunching @mstenholm !!


I did the calculation but the $290 saving will not give me a air ticket to a MC and a 3950X, in fact it will only cover the taxi back and forth to the airport. As I have complained a few time I haven't even gotten my 3900X yet and I ordered it (in a Danish store) the 7th of July. I will get it both sooner or later.


----------



## phill (Sep 18, 2019)

Well here goes nothing...  Results from yesterday.....  17th September 2019....











Spoiler: 21 - 65!!





 





Well what an amazing day for TPU     Some great scores today, people are flying along!!    Great work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Sep 18, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> I did the calculation but the $290 saving will not give me a air ticket to a MC and a 3950X, in fact it will only cover the taxi back and forth to the airport. As I have complained a few time I haven't even gotten my 3900X yet and I ordered it (in a Danish store) the 7th of July. I will get it both sooner or later.



That is indeed scary but also so much kudos for how much effort and support you give the teams here at TPU and I know I can't extend myself to that extent but my hat's off to you sir   Amazing support there


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 18, 2019)

Nordic said:


> I have a 3900x waiting. I am eager to see what ppd I can get, but I am not eager to crunch on 90f days. Soon though, soon.


Have a look at @bogmali. He did a 7-day average of 27k lately on his 3900X, WIN 10.


----------



## Nordic (Sep 18, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> Have a look at @bogmali. He did a 7-day average of 27k lately on his 3900X, WIN 10.


That would double my best days for ppd.


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 18, 2019)

Nordic said:


> That would double my best days for ppd.


Off you go


----------



## Nordic (Sep 18, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> Off you go


Winter is almost here.......


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 18, 2019)

Nordic said:


> Winter is almost here.......


And it sips wattage, well around the same as a 2700X under Linux, Windows can't be that much different.


----------



## phill (Sep 19, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> Have a look at @bogmali. He did a 7-day average of 27k lately on his 3900X, WIN 10.



Now that's impressive, I'm guessing Linux would be even better...  30k plus possibly??


----------



## Nordic (Sep 19, 2019)

phill said:


> Now that's impressive, I'm guessing Linux would be even better...  30k plus possibly??


Normally yes, but phoronix was showing ryzen 2 having worse performance on Linux


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 19, 2019)

Nordic said:


> Normally yes, but phoronix was showing ryzen 2 having worse performance on Linux


Link please


----------



## phill (Sep 19, 2019)

And here's for the cherry on the top of the pie for WCG     18th September 2019....












Spoiler: 21 - 65!!





 





And what a set of results   Amazing guys!!  What a brilliant day!!  That top 20 is getting crazy!!  
If anyone knows of anyone who would like to join and help out an amazing team by doing so, then please give them a link and let them crack on!!  

World Grid Computing join link for TPU 

Massive thanks to everyone for their continued support !!


----------



## phill (Sep 20, 2019)

And here comes the Pie for WCG...  Where did you come too??   19th September 2019!!











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





Another great day for team TPU   The support as always is amazing for this team    I hope everyone is doing well...  Still sadly nothing from @Norton..  Has anyone had any contact with him at all??


----------



## Nordic (Sep 20, 2019)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Link please


I stand corrected. I am not sure what I had read that told me otherwise, but Linux is faster still. Maybe what I read was talking about gaming performance.



> When looking at the geometric mean of all the benchmarks carried out on Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS and Windows 10 1903 with this AMD Ryzen 9 3900X, Ubuntu Linux led by approximately 8%. While the test set is slightly different, overall these results show Windows 10 being slightly more competitive than we have seen out of past Windows vs. Linux AMD benchmark comparisons, likely due to the improvements made in 1903 and AMD's new Zen 2 drivers such as the scheduler fixes/optimizations. But overall it's nice to see Linux is still faster and winning a majority of the tests.








						Windows 10 vs. Ubuntu 18.04 LTS Performance On AMD Ryzen 9 3900X - Phoronix
					






					www.phoronix.com


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 20, 2019)

There was a problem when the Ryzen 3xxx's first came out, but that was fixed with a BIOS update.  Oops, that was an issue with booting.


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 20, 2019)

May I chime in with this 3900X on Linux. It's a "new" CPU and we can't know if it runs "optimized" and 24 hours but numbers in the 40Ks.


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 20, 2019)

thebluebumblebee said:


> There was a problem when the Ryzen 3xxx's first came out, but that was fixes with a BIOS update.


I read the article - 1% average improvement and the average clock was hardly affected. I so can't wait to give it a go with a fixed 4.3 MHz all core. It seems like all core average was below 4.0 MHz when run by Michael Larabel (3984 to be precise)


----------



## Nordic (Sep 20, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> I read the article - 1% average improvement and the average clock was hardly affected. I so can't wait to give it a go with a fixed 4.3 MHz all core. It seems like all core average was below 4.0 MHz when run by Michael Larabel (3984 to be precise)


I was having an all core average of 4ghz, but setting my motherboard to LLC 1 from LLC 5 raised by all core average to 4.2ghz. I am still waiting for the new bios update with the amd fix.


----------



## phill (Sep 21, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> I read the article - 1% average improvement and the average clock was hardly affected. I so can't wait to give it a go with a fixed 4.3 *GHz* all core. It seems like all core average was below 4.0 *GHz* when run by Michael Larabel (3984 to be precise)



Fixed  

I do wonder how good the 3950X will be...  I have a feeling it'll be a monster....


----------



## phill (Sep 21, 2019)

Well here's some stats from the 20th September 2019 for WCG....











Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 





Another amazing day for the team  

@vaidas40 (??) I feel so bad that I couldn't include you in with the 4000 point club!!  I'm not sure how it's possible to get so close to 4000 points but you did it in such style!!    Hopefully tomorrow ??   The top 20 and top 10 are completely on fire!!


----------



## phill (Sep 23, 2019)

And the now all important stats for the 21st September 2019....











Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 




Another strong day from the TPU team       Amazing work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Sep 23, 2019)

And here's yesterdays catch up with stats   22nd September 2019.....











Spoiler: 21 - 65!!





 





Another great day as always    I hope everyone is doing well and is alright   Amazing team TPU as always!!


----------



## phill (Sep 24, 2019)

And here's some stats for the 23rd September 2019....











Spoiler: 21 - 65!!





 





Well another great day for team TPU     Great work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Sep 25, 2019)

Well here's some WCG Pie for the 24th September 2019....












Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





Another amazing day everyone    Brilliant work!!  Keep on crunching!!


----------



## phill (Sep 26, 2019)

And now for the big bit of pie for everyone...  25th September 2019....












Spoiler: 21 - 72!!





 





What a day!!  72 members contributing, hasn't been like that for a long while...  Thank you to everyone contributing today!!


----------



## phill (Sep 27, 2019)

And now for the big one, WCG stats for the day....  26th September 2019...











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





Another amazing day as always with TPU    Keep on Crunching everyone, thank you so much for your continued support!!


----------



## phill (Sep 28, 2019)

And here's the most watched Pie in the world....  TPU WCG Pie!!    27th September 2019.....











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





Another crackingly good day for us as always    Here's hoping there'll be plenty more like this one


----------



## phill (Sep 30, 2019)

And here's the stats from yesterday...  28th September 2019...











Spoiler: 21 - 69!!





 





Another amazing day from everyone in TPUs team for contributing..  Great work     Amazing team work as always, thank you to everyone as we'd never do it without any of you


----------



## phill (Sep 30, 2019)

Right now I have my brain engaged, here we go for the daily stats for 29th September 2019....











Spoiler: 21 - 65!!





 





Another great day as always    Amazing work team TPU


----------



## phill (Oct 2, 2019)

And here's some pie for the 30th September 2019...  Man that went by fast!! 












Spoiler: 21 - 69!!





 




A cracking turn out for TPU today, 69 members contributing    Brilliant work... !!  Love this team!!


----------



## phill (Oct 2, 2019)

And here's yesterdays...  1st October 2019....












Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





Amazing day everyone    So thankful for all the support from our team, we might be a small team but together we are mighty!!


----------



## phill (Oct 3, 2019)

And here's some stats for the 2nd October 2019.....











Spoiler: 21 - 69!!





 





Another great day everyone    Team TPU is flying along!!  
I'll make my apologies for tomorrow, today...  Going to be a low scoring day for me with just a laptop running!  

Hope everyone that's doing well


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Oct 3, 2019)

Norton01 is still crunching away, he still hasn't logged into TPU for a long time though it seems.


----------



## phill (Oct 3, 2019)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> Norton01 is still crunching away, he still hasn't logged into TPU for a long time though it seems.



It's definitely been a while since we've seen him around..  I hope he's doing well and ok  @Norton hopefully we'll see you online again soon


----------



## phill (Oct 4, 2019)

And here comes the pie for the 3rd October 2019....











Spoiler: 21 - 69!!





 





Another great day for our team    I hope everyone is getting on well


----------



## phill (Oct 7, 2019)

Well, here we are at another slice of heaven/pie    Stats for the 4th October 2019...











Spoiler: 21 - 69!!





 




Well another great day from everyone contributing to TPU    Some amazing scores in the top 10 as always and even the top 30!!  Amazing stuff everyone!!


----------



## phill (Oct 7, 2019)

And now for the 5th October 2019....











Spoiler: 21 - 69!!





 





Another amazing day as always    Great work everyone and thank you so much for your support!!


----------



## phill (Oct 7, 2019)

And here's for the last catch up...  6th October 2019....











Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





And again, it seems we are such a stable team we just stick doing the best things without even thinking about it!!    Amazing work everyone    Thank you!!


----------



## phill (Oct 8, 2019)

And here we go for the pie of today for WCG...  7th October 2019....











Spoiler: 21 - 70!!





 





Another great day for team TPU    Very proud to be apart of this team, doing such greatness each and every day    Thank you!!


----------



## phill (Oct 9, 2019)

Here's some stats for everyone to look over for the 8th October 2019....   











Spoiler: 21 - 71!!





 





Such a great day   71 members contributing to our team, highest it's been in a while!!  45 of those members managing to hit over 4000 points as well    What stars we have in our team!!  Great work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Oct 10, 2019)

And here's some stats for the 9th October 2019!!











Spoiler: 21 - 74!!





 





What an amazing day!!    74 members contributing, 46 of which were able to hit that magical 4,000+ points barrier and also 28 members managed to score over 10,000!!  You are all leg ends!!  

I also noticed a very special guy @stinger608 who has just started crunching again!!    He actually started back on the 6th October, so massive apologies for not noticing there mate!!    I hope that you're doing well and are ok!!  

Amazing work everyone    Great work team TPU


----------



## phill (Oct 11, 2019)

And here comes the big ones....  Pie for the 10th October 2019...











Spoiler: 21 - 74!!





 





Another great day for team TPU as always    Another 74 members contributing to this amazing team, thank you all so much!!  I wonder are we on a turn around of things to come??  More members possibly??    I can't wait!!


----------



## phill (Oct 12, 2019)

And here's some WCG pie for the 11th October 2019....











Spoiler: 21 - 71!!





 





Another great day from everyone contributing...  71 members total and 45 of them hitting that magical 4000+ points barrier!!    Great work everyone!!


----------



## Arjai (Oct 13, 2019)

Slowly climbing the ranks, in "Summer Mode". It's getting cooler outside, around these parts...almost time for full on Farm, "Beast Mode". Unfortunately, I have one more Electric bill to pay, later this week, then I might warm them all up for a few days of testing, before full on. @phill you may have to find another partner to chase, after next month!! 






P.S. I finally bested @Chicken Patty, our former Team Captain, before @Norton. BTW, I hope he is alright. It has been too long!! His name didn't even light up, trying to tag him!


----------



## phill (Oct 13, 2019)

Well here's some stats for the 12th October 2019....











Spoiler: 21 - 76!!





 





Another amazing day, also we seem to have a massive 76 members contributing today!!     Amazing stuff everyone, thank you for the support!!  
Here's hoping we can get a few more people starting with us soon     Brilliant work everyone!!  Please keep it up team TPU!!


----------



## phill (Oct 14, 2019)

Arjai said:


> Slowly climbing the ranks, in "Summer Mode". It's getting cooler outside, around these parts...almost time for full on Farm, "Beast Mode". Unfortunately, I have one more Electric bill to pay, later this week, then I might warm them all up for a few days of testing, before full on. @phill you may have to find another partner to chase, after next month!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah @Arjai ....  As you get to turn all your systems on, I'm left putting on less and less during the days now for less time...  Well that sucks!!  But I might have a surprise for you at some point, so watch this space     I won't say too much at this point.... lol   Oh I'll still be chasing you, it will just be a little slower chasing from me    That said, I might have a few more Ryzen rigs at some point.....

It's definitely been too quiet here without @Norton, I do hope he's doing well and ok, hopefully he'll be around at some point...


----------



## phill (Oct 14, 2019)

And here's some WCG stats for the 13th October 2019....











Spoiler: 21 - 73!!





 





Another amazing day from everyone who contributed!!    Great turn out as well with 73 members contributing    Great work team TPU!!


----------



## phill (Oct 15, 2019)

And here comes the daily dose of pie...  14th October 2019...











Spoiler: 21 - 74!!





 





Another amazing day for team TPU    The support from everyone here is amazing!!    So many thanks to each and everyone who contribute to our amazing team!!  We can't do it without you and appreciate every thing that you do


----------



## phill (Oct 16, 2019)

And here's the WCG Pie for the 15th October 2019....











Spoiler: 21 - 72!!





 





What an amazing day!!  That 10 ten is going nuts!!    I think @ion must have turned something else on since the scores have gone up as much as they did!!  Amazing mate and thank you for that extra support and power!!   

72 members contributing as well, oh what a great day for team TPU  

Here's the look out for opportunities and threats....





That time difference has been chopped down for how long it'll take for us to reach XtremeSystems....  So proud of our team here at TPU    Great work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Oct 17, 2019)

Stoners for the 16th October 2019...




@Lorec !!        

Great work from our stoner today    We'll hopefully be seeing you again soon!!


----------



## phill (Oct 17, 2019)

And here's some stats for yesterdays WCG Pie....  16th October 2019....











Spoiler: 21 - 69!!





 





Amazing day for everyone today    The top 30 has now become a 10k+ club!!  Very cool stuff !!  42 members hitting that 4000 points or better   Many thanks for everyone contributing today!!  Great work team TPU


----------



## phill (Oct 19, 2019)

And now for today's WCG Pie for the 17th October 2019....











Spoiler: 21 - 71!!





 





Such a great day    Very many thanks to everyone who contributed today!!  Ever so close to that 30 member marker for the 10k points or higher and even then there's 43 members hitting over the 4000 points as well.....  Truly brilliant    Thank you everyone!!


----------



## phill (Oct 19, 2019)

And here we are for the daily stats update for WCG Pie on the 18th October 2019....












Spoiler: 21 - 71!!





 





Another amazing day everyone, thanks to everyone contributing today as everyday     A solid about of members contributing today and some brilliant returns from the number we have contributing to the number we have breaking that 4k barrier   
Great work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Oct 21, 2019)

And the WCG Pie for the 19th October 2019  












Spoiler: 21 - 72!!





 





Great work everyone   

An amazing day for everyone I think!  42 members hitting and surpassing that 4000 point barrier and a total of 72 members contributing for the day    Brilliant work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Oct 21, 2019)

And here's some WCG pie for the 20th October 2019...!!











Spoiler: 21 - 71!!





 





Well another amazing day for TPU as always    A great 71 members contributing today and a nice 42 members hitting that 4000+ point marker  

I'll see you all Friday, if I can grab the stats I will but if I can't I'll see you back here Friday for Thursday's results    If anyone does want to try it, I'll try and attach it too the WCG thread


----------



## Lorec (Oct 22, 2019)

WCG Pie for 21st October 2019 (Ill edit in later if necessary)









Spoiler: 21-74!!












(I dont know how to make that spoiler thing  )
Great job team! Top 31 is 10k and over!
EDIT:
Added "Spoiler button" thanks to @thebluebumblebee


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 22, 2019)

Lorec said:


> (I dont know how to make that spoiler thing  )


----------



## Lorec (Oct 23, 2019)

WCG Pie for 22nd COtober 2019!








Spoiler: 21-69!!












Today also great job Team!  43 of us managed to get 4k+ points, whilst 29 of our kin managed 10k+! Lets have it top 30 10k club guys!


----------



## Lorec (Oct 24, 2019)

WCG Pie 23rd October 2019!!











Spoiler: 21-69!!












Great job Guys! Another day of hard -rig work!    Im still looking forward to that top 30 10k+ club! Lets do our best!


----------



## Lorec (Oct 25, 2019)

WCG Pie 24th October 2019!











Spoiler: 21-69!!











Another lovely day at the bakery!    Top 10 has a solid 30k+ pie!  Top 26 managed nice 10k+ muffins, while Top 42 really hit the spot with those 4k+ cookies! Great job!


----------



## Lorec (Oct 26, 2019)

WCG Pie 25th October 2019!











Spoiler: 21-69!!












As always great job team!


----------



## phill (Oct 28, 2019)

Apologies for the delay today everyone, had a little trip to A&E with the little one (nothing serious thankfully) but been pretty busy with Sophia and not had much time for pie! 
Anyways, here's the stats for the 26th October 2019..











Spoiler: 21 - 69!!





 





Great work everyone     44 getting to that magical 4000 points marker and 69 contributing today    Nice work team TPU!!


----------



## toastem2004 (Oct 28, 2019)

Hoping this week I can get 2-3 more systems working, but they are older and won't get me close to Top 20.  for record, looking at getting an iMac (C2D 2.66GHz) an Athlon x4 845, and a i5-2400 crunching by friday.


----------



## phill (Oct 28, 2019)

Right here's some stats for the 27th October 2019....











Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





Well great work for everyone yesterday as always    Back to having the crunchers on just when the sun is out for me sadly so hopefully it will be kind to me!!   68 members contributing again today, great work all of you and thank you !!


----------



## phill (Oct 29, 2019)

And here comes the pie for the 28th October 2019....











Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





Well another day and another pie    Great work everyone   See you all tomorrow


----------



## phill (Oct 30, 2019)

Well, how about some stats from yesterday about how much pie you guys had??   29th October 2019...












Spoiler: 21 - 69!!





 





Another great day everyone    Will be back tomorrow for another update I'm sure!!


----------



## Lorec (Oct 30, 2019)

phill said:


> Another great day everyone   Will be back tomorrow for another update I'm sure!!


We were heavily depending on OZ and now that is gone our PPD been halved... Xtreme Systems is on our tail...


----------



## phill (Nov 1, 2019)

Well last but certainly not least...  We have some WCG Pie for the 30th October 2019...  Can't believe it's nearly the end of October already!!  :











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





Amazing day for us    We seem to have 47 members hitting that magical 4000 points and a total of 67 contributing altogether!!  Very good day for TPU    Great work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Nov 1, 2019)

And last but certainly not least, here's the WCG Pie for the 31st October 2019....











Spoiler: 21 - 71!!





 





Great day everyone    Some really great contributions today!! Great work team TPU   Thank you!!


----------



## Nordic (Nov 2, 2019)

I just decided to stop by and see how I am doing since I started crunching with my 3900x. I am consistently rocking the top 10 which is awesome! I can't even crunch on all cores because WCG really heats up the cpu. This spring I plan on installing a watercooling setup to achieve even greater heights!


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Nov 2, 2019)

Nordic said:


> I just decided to stop by and see how I am doing since I started crunching with my 3900x. I am consistently rocking the top 10 which is awesome! I can't even crunch on all cores because WCG really heats up the cpu. This spring I plan on installing a watercooling setup to achieve even greater heights!


Use a power save windows profile with maxcpu usage set to 96 it will clock to 3.8 but you can lower it if needed , keeps mine happier than if i let it loose 62° c all cores used.


----------



## phill (Nov 2, 2019)

If my little memory serves correctly, you can always fine tune the amount WCG is doing via the options menu under Options and then Computing Preferences ....





Might be worth a look in to 

Great CPU you have there Nordic    Are you using in Windows or Linux??


----------



## phill (Nov 2, 2019)

Here's some stats from yesterday, 1st November 2019...












Spoiler: 21 - 69!!





 





Another brilliant day for team TPU    Very proud to be part of the team !!!  Great work everyone, please keep up whatever you can manage to this amazing team


----------



## Arjai (Nov 3, 2019)

I am going to get my power bill back to zero, next paycheck, @ the 14th. Then, over the next week, or so, I will start ramping up. It has been consistently in the 30-40 F degree range here and I have my heat turned down a bit, w/ 5 boxes running. I have 3 more T-3500's to crank up and I will be tuning my gaming p/c to crunch soon also.

I have my laptop and one of my little i3 machines that need some repairs, they will be joining up in the coming weeks also. Gotta see how this old farm can do in the face of all these new Ryzen owners! 

I am still hoping to build 1 or 2 2700 cruncher's this winter, and spring. I hope I can score a decent ram set and/ or a newer GPU this Holiday season.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 3, 2019)

phill said:


> If my little memory serves correctly, you can always fine tune the amount WCG is doing via the options menu under Options and then Computing Preferences ....
> 
> View attachment 135484
> 
> ...


That is exactly what I did. I set it to use 100% cpu time of 75% of cpus. I did a few tests and found that limiting cpus kept temperature in check better and maintained a higher ppd. I tuned it to not go over 80c.

Frankly I am suprised this cpu is this hard to keep cool. I have comparatively excellent air cooling. It is like the heat transfer from the cpu to the cooler isn't enough. I have tried reapplying TIM a few times too.

I am using windows because this is my primary pc that I game on.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Nov 3, 2019)

Nordic said:


> That is exactly what I did. I set it to use 100% cpu time of 75% of cpus. I did a few tests and found that limiting cpus kept temperature in check better and maintained a higher ppd. I tuned it to not go over 80c.
> 
> Frankly I am suprised this cpu is this hard to keep cool. I have comparatively excellent air cooling. It is like the heat transfer from the cpu to the cooler isn't enough. I have tried reapplying TIM a few times too.
> 
> I am using windows because this is my primary pc that I game on.


I have the same experience but got better ppd with more cores at lower clocks.
On the temperature front they are made to run like that flat out , it's a bit disconcerting but they are made to do so and downclock as required to not thermally impload, and while crunching it does heat a room if not tuned as you have.
I did get better temps with liquid metal tim but it is a very heat dence node at 7nm and there just is not enough package space to radiate heat enough without sub ambient cooling systems, Imho and experience.


----------



## phill (Nov 4, 2019)

Nordic said:


> That is exactly what I did. I set it to use 100% cpu time of 75% of cpus. I did a few tests and found that limiting cpus kept temperature in check better and maintained a higher ppd. I tuned it to not go over 80c.
> 
> Frankly I am suprised this cpu is this hard to keep cool. I have comparatively excellent air cooling. It is like the heat transfer from the cpu to the cooler isn't enough. I have tried reapplying TIM a few times too.
> 
> I am using windows because this is my primary pc that I game on.



I'd try it the other way around ??  I'm looking forward to getting a few 2700/X's but will be a while yet...  Hopefully they won't suck and they will be as good as my 1700X's are, these things are great, barely hitting 60C at the moment, mostly running about the 50C mark if I'm honest...  Just with air cooling as well. 

I'm still on Windows for my main PC but everything else runs Linux Mint, I do wonder if the tables turn and Zika dries up completely if that's the best option.....


----------



## phill (Nov 4, 2019)

Well and last and not least, the WCG Pie results for 2nd November 2019...











Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





Another amazing day everyone    46 members hitting over 4000+ points and a total of 68 joining in    Brilliant work everyone!!


----------



## Nordic (Nov 4, 2019)

phill said:


> I'd try it the other way around ??  I'm looking forward to getting a few 2700/X's but will be a while yet...  Hopefully they won't suck and they will be as good as my 1700X's are, these things are great, barely hitting 60C at the moment, mostly running about the 50C mark if I'm honest...  Just with air cooling as well.
> 
> I'm still on Windows for my main PC but everything else runs Linux Mint, I do wonder if the tables turn and Zika dries up completely if that's the best option.....


The otherway around doesn't work as well. The cpu will sit there and spike to 95c when it uses compute time, and then stop for a second. I also found that limiting it to cores rather than cpu time gave me more PPD than the other way around.


----------



## phill (Nov 4, 2019)

Nordic said:


> The otherway around doesn't work as well. The cpu will sit there and spike to 95c when it uses compute time, and then stop for a second. I also found that limiting it to cores rather than cpu time gave me more PPD than the other way around.



As long as it works    That's a hot CPU...  But then 24 threads running along I'm not that surprised...


----------



## Lorec (Nov 4, 2019)

I managed to lower my 3960x temps by 12C just by swapping graphic cards. 
Amount of heat HD 7970 (even on idle!) was dumping into the case was crazy. 
Had to limit computing time.
Now, as I swapped my 7970 for gtx 950 I can easily crunch at 100% - 100 time @67C


----------



## phill (Nov 4, 2019)

Lorec said:


> I managed to lower my 3960x temps by 12C just by swapping graphic cards.
> Amount of heat HD 7970 (even on idle!) was dumping into the case was crazy.
> Had to limit computing time.
> Now, as I swapped my 7970 for gtx 950 I can easily crunch at 100% - 100 time @67C



I've a 7970 in my SR-2 build, thankfully that's under water    I had them on air before and that was quite an experience...  40C+ idle, 80C+ load..  Water 25C idle and 40C max loaded and overclocked   Still have those cards thankfully 

@Lorec - Glad you got it sorted my man!!


----------



## phill (Nov 4, 2019)

And now for the WCG Pie for 3rd November 2019...












Spoiler: 21 - 69!!





 





Another great day everyone    If only there was a bit more sun out there for me yesterday lol  46 members over that 4000+ points barrier, impressive stuff everyone!!


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 4, 2019)

Nordic said:


> I set it to use 100% cpu time of 75% of cpus. I did a few tests and found that limiting cpus kept temperature in check better and maintained a higher ppd. I tuned it to not go over 80c.


My two identical systems bar GPU(s) (2700Xs) run 14 and 16 threads and on MCM they theoretically produces 15906 (14 threads) and 15705 (16) so no real difference. It should be noted that the 16 thread one have 25-50 MHz lower clock. They both run around 70 C and they are both dedicated and under Linux. I hope that I soon can add some numbers from my 3900X, yes it is delivered almost 4 months after I ordered it. Sadly I'm out of country for another 10-15 days.


----------



## phill (Nov 5, 2019)

Well how about some numbers for the 4th November 2019 then for WCG Pie?? 











Spoiler: 21 - 73!!





 




Well guys, what a great day    73 members contributing and 46 hitting that magical 4000+ points marker!!    Great work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Nov 6, 2019)

And here's some stats for yesterday..  5th November 2019...











Spoiler: 21 - 71!!





 




Another very good day   45 over the 4000+ marker and a total of 71 members contributing    TPU you are amazing


----------



## phill (Nov 7, 2019)

And here's some stats from WCG Pie for the 6th November 2019...











Spoiler: 21 - 71!!





 





Another great day for TPU   49 members hitting over 4000+ points today and a total of 71 contributing    Brilliant work everyone


----------



## phill (Nov 8, 2019)

Well how's about some WCG Pie stats from yesterday then??....  7th November 2019 stats coming up!!











Spoiler: 21 - 72!!





 





Amazing work everyone!!    Another really great day for TPU


----------



## phill (Nov 9, 2019)

Well, here we go for some WCG Pie update from yesterday, 8th November 2019....











Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





Another cracking day for everyone     The top 10 looking very strong and a minimum of 30k to get in there, well..  Impressive to say the least!!  42 Members hitting over the 4000+ point target and we had a total of 68 taking part yesterday  

Great work everyone, TPU is steaming along very nicely !!


----------



## phill (Nov 10, 2019)

Well, how about some WCG Pie for the 9th November 2019......??











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





Another great day everyone     Great contributions as always, TPU we are flying along     Thank you everyone for your contributions and support!!!!


----------



## phill (Nov 11, 2019)

Well here's some stats for the 10th November 2019....











Spoiler: 21 - 70!!





 




Another amazing day from all the members from TPU    44 hitting over that 4000+ points marker and a total of 70 members contributing..  What a great day!!


----------



## phill (Nov 12, 2019)

Right and time for the big one for the WCG Pie for the 11th November 2019....











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 




Amazing work everyone   Brilliant day for TPU as always    44 members hitting that 4000+ target and a total of 67 members today


----------



## phill (Nov 13, 2019)

Now for the WCG Pie stats for 12th November 2019...











Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 




Another great day for TPU    46 members hitting over the 4000+ points marker and a total of 68 contributing    Great work TPU!!


----------



## phill (Nov 14, 2019)

And here's some of that gorgeous WCG Pie that we all love so much    Stats for the 13th November 2019....











Spoiler: 21 - 69!!





 





A great day for everyone    A great number of members hitting over 4000+ points and 69 members contributing as well     Awesome stuff    Thank you so much to all!!


----------



## phill (Nov 15, 2019)

And here's the stats for the day for WCG Pie, 14th November 2019...











Spoiler: 21 - 71!!





 





Great work everyone   47 members hitting over that 4000+ point marker and a total of 71 members contributing    Brilliant work!!


----------



## phill (Nov 17, 2019)

Well how's about some stats for the 15th November 2019 for the WCG Pie....  Where did you come??.....







Spoiler: 21 - 72!!





 





Great work everyone!!    Solid day of results as well!!  46 members over the 4000+ points marker and a total of 72 making a contribution!!   Awesome!!


----------



## phill (Nov 17, 2019)

And now for the moment some of you have been waiting for   WCG Pie for the 16th November 2019....











Spoiler: 21 - 71!!





 





Another smokingly great day here guys    Well done all at TPU    a massive 48 members hitting that 4000+ points marker, one being soooooo damn close @rsh5155 who was 7 points from it !!    Hopefully tomorrow mate??

Such a great team we have here    Until tomorrow all


----------



## Arjai (Nov 17, 2019)

I was wondering why my points have fallen of since I booted another T-3500 up. Turns out, I had suspended BOINC on my T-3500-3 when I was doing some upgrades, and forgot to resume! So, I now have t-3500-3 and T-3500-2 running, so that should cure that!

I will be booting t-3500-4, a little later. T-3500-1 is going to be set up as a gift for a friend. I am going to re-paste it and clean it and then load Win 10 on there. The new 2700 build will be taking it's spot in a couple of weeks, just need some DDR4, gotta get another paycheck and hope for a Black Friday deal.


----------



## phill (Nov 18, 2019)

Arjai said:


> I was wondering why my points have fallen of since I booted another T-3500 up. Turns out, I had suspended BOINC on my T-3500-3 when I was doing some upgrades, and forgot to resume! So, I now have t-3500-3 and T-3500-2 running, so that should cure that!
> 
> I will be booting t-3500-4, a little later. T-3500-1 is going to be set up as a gift for a friend. I am going to re-paste it and clean it and then load Win 10 on there. The new 2700 build will be taking it's spot in a couple of weeks, just need some DDR4, gotta get another paycheck and hope for a Black Friday deal.



I hate it when I do that and forget!!     Well sounds like you'll be stepping up your game a little    Sounds like I need to kick my mate into touch so I can have a few more Ryzen rigs running here instead of these rusty old Intel quad cores!!


----------



## phill (Nov 18, 2019)

Well and here comes the WCG Pie........  for the 17th November 2019....











Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 





An amazing day from everyone    Such a great team we have here at TPU, if only we could get a few more interested....  With all this hardware about what a difference it could make 
Still, cracking work to the 47 hitting over that 4000+ point target and the total of 66 members taking part    We couldn't do it without anyone of you, so thank you everyone


----------



## phill (Nov 19, 2019)

Well here's some lovely WCG Pie for the 18th November 2019  











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





What another great day everyone    Some very impressive scores as always and a decent turn out of support for our team as always   Thank you all for contributing!!


----------



## Arjai (Nov 19, 2019)

OK, So, THAT is more like it. Turns out my i5 2400 had frozen, at some point.  So, a couple days spooling, should do some good!


----------



## phill (Nov 20, 2019)

And now for the pie that's always fat free and worth waiting for, TPU's WCG Pie for the 19th November 2019..... 











Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





Another great day and that top 10 again is getting rather hard to get in!!  That said the top 30 is all over the 10000 points marker, what a day!!    43 members hitting that 4000+ points marker and @twilyth, I'm not sure you can get any closer to 4000 if you tried!!   That said, @vaidas40 managed to get darn close as well!!  And @AlienIsGOD as well!!  Damn guys!!  So so close!! 

Special thanks to everyone for their amazing support as always!!    Until tomorrow.....


----------



## Lorec (Nov 20, 2019)

phill said:


> Another great day and that top 10 again is getting rather hard to get in!!


That said, im back in top10 first time since OpenZika completed! WOOOOOOO 

Great job guys! Thanks to the challenge everyone going balls deep! Lets keep up!


----------



## phill (Nov 20, 2019)

Great work my man!!    Have you done a quick guesstimate of how much power you draw with your two/three rigs??  

I'm just looking forward to some sun, then I can bring something a little more to the table with some luck


----------



## Lorec (Nov 20, 2019)

phill said:


> Great work my man!!   Have you done a quick guesstimate of how much power you draw with your two/three rigs??
> 
> I'm just looking forward to some sun, then I can bring something a little more to the table with some luck


Actually I still havent got a kill-a-watt yet.
Right now I have my R7 1700, Xeon 2695v2, R5 2600 and Laptop- i7 2670MQ crunching. 
Recommend any software to check it out ?
or i just need a kill-a-watt


----------



## phill (Nov 20, 2019)

I use a basic thing, doesn't really need to be fancy at all 

Wattage meter link is from Ebay, but that's something similar to what I have now.  I don't believe it'll be anywhere close to 100% accurate but rough guide is good enough for me


----------



## phill (Nov 21, 2019)

Well here goes nothing...  The WCG Pie for the 20th November 2019.....













Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 





Another great day, the top 30 is looking massively busy and we have a total of 66 members contributing as well    Great stuff


----------



## phill (Nov 22, 2019)

And here's some WCG Pie from yesterday, 21st November 2019....











Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





What a great turn out again for team TPU   34 members managing to hit over 10000+ points and a total of 45 members hitting at least 4000+....  Brilliant work everyone!!   68 members contributing today as well, brilliant effort everyone


----------



## phill (Nov 24, 2019)

And here finally is some stats from the 22nd November 2019....











Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 





Great work everyone    Decent turn out today with 45 members hitting over that 4000+ point marker and a total of 66 members contributing   I'm amazed at the 34 members hitting over 10000 points as well for the day!!    Absolutely cracking guys!!


----------



## phill (Nov 24, 2019)

And last but definitely not least, here's an update from yesterday, the 23rd November 2019....











Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





A great day for everyone and a great day for TPU as well    45 members hitting that 4000+ point marker and a few more joining in today with 68 contributing    Great work everyone!!!


----------



## phill (Nov 25, 2019)

Here's some results from the 24th November 2019....











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





Another great day here from TPU members   45 members hitting that 4000+ point marker and then a total of 67 contributing for the day   Great work!!


----------



## phill (Nov 26, 2019)

And here's the WCG Pie stats for the 25th November 2019....  











Spoiler: 21 - 72!!





 





A great day everyone, brilliant work from everyone    31 members hitting over 10000 points and 13 more over the 4000 point marker!!    A nice 72 members total contributing to our amazing team    Great work everyone !!


----------



## yotano211 (Nov 26, 2019)

How did I get to 4th place?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 27, 2019)

Unintentional sandbagging?


----------



## Lorec (Nov 27, 2019)

phill said:


> 13 more over the 4000 point marker!!


Actually, I gotta ask... whats so special about 4000 point marker?


----------



## phill (Nov 27, 2019)

Lorec said:


> Actually, I gotta ask... whats so special about 4000 point marker?


Not sure, back when I started the Pie and such, there was always talk of people hitting that marker...  I just carried it on  

I think we could raise the bar a little, in the days of 64 thread CPUs, I think we could push for a little more....


----------



## phill (Nov 28, 2019)

And last but definitely not least....  WCG Pie....  26th November 2019...











Spoiler: 21 - 71!!





 





A great turn out and a great day for TPU    Will hopefully see some more great results again tomorrow  
Great work everyone


----------



## phill (Nov 28, 2019)

And here's some daily updates from WCG Pie for the 27th November 2019....











Spoiler: 21 - 73!!





 





Amazing work everyone!!    Some great scores again today   31 members hitting over 10000 points today, impressive stuff!!    A total of 73 members managing to contribute as well, brilliant work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Nov 29, 2019)

Have you got Pie today??!!  Well here's the place to find out    Stats for the 28th November 2019....











Spoiler: 21 - 72!!





 





Very respectable numbers today everyone    Great work!!   46 members hitting over 4000 points and a total of 72 members contributing for the day, great results from our team  

If anyone knows of anyone who has some horse power in CPU/s, please get them to join up!!    We can never have enough power!!


----------



## phill (Nov 30, 2019)

Last but not least, the WCG Pie for 29th November 2019....











Spoiler: 21 - 71!!





 





Great work everyone, 47 hitting over that 4000+ point marker and a total of 71 members returning results for our team    Great work everyone!!  Until tomorrow


----------



## phill (Dec 2, 2019)

Well here's a catch up from the 30th November 2019 for the WCG Pie   











Spoiler: 21 - 69!!





 





Another great day for team TPU, 46 members hitting over that magically 4000 points   We really do have an amazing team here at TPU


----------



## phill (Dec 2, 2019)

And here's yesterdays stats for WCG Pie...  1st December 2019....  (where did those 11 months go??!!)











Spoiler: 21 - 70!!





 





Another great day from team TPU    Can't wait to see what the winter months does for the teams scores!!    Happy crunching all


----------



## phill (Dec 3, 2019)

Well here's the WCG Pie for the 2nd November 2019....











Spoiler: 21 - 70!!





 





Great work everyone    Awesome work everyone!!


----------



## Arjai (Dec 3, 2019)

One out of two is fine but, It should be listed as December 2nd. Not November...


----------



## phill (Dec 4, 2019)

Arjai said:


> One out of two is fine but, It should be listed as December 2nd. Not November...


That'll teach me to rush with this stuff!!   Maybe a mod can change it but otherwise...  It's half right


----------



## phill (Dec 5, 2019)

And here's some catch up for the WCG Pie thread   3rd December 2019....











Spoiler: 21 - 71!!





 





A great day for team TPU as always     Amazing work everyone!!  Some great points today and contributions too!!


----------



## phill (Dec 5, 2019)

And here's yesterdays results for WCG Pie 4th December 2019....











Spoiler: 21 - 72!!





 





A slightly better result yesterday than on the 3rd but amazing work and contributions from everyone!!    And we have an extra member contributing as well    Amazing!!


----------



## phill (Dec 6, 2019)

Well here's some results for WCG Pie on the 5th December 2019...











Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





Another great day for everyone in TPU    46 members hitting that 4000 points or higher and 68 members contributing total   Good job everyone!!


----------



## phill (Dec 7, 2019)

And the pie of all importance, WCG for the 6th December 2019....











Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 





Amazing work from everyone today    Slightly lower number of members contributing today, but still we are able to put in a darn good result!!    Great work everyone, really great work!!


----------



## phill (Dec 9, 2019)

And now for a later than normal catch up with WCG Pie for the 7th December 2019!!  












Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 





An amazing day and what a day for points!!   Brilliant work everyone!!  I hope that tomorrow brings us the same luck and fortune as today has done


----------



## phill (Dec 9, 2019)

Here's some WCG Pie for the 8th December 2019....











Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 





Another great day for everyone who was contributing    40 hitting that 4000+ points marker and a total of 66 members contributing..  Great work everyone


----------



## phill (Dec 10, 2019)

And now for some daily number for WCG Pie for 9th December 2019....











Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 





Great work everyone today    Been brilliant work from everyone


----------



## phill (Dec 11, 2019)

Here's some tasty looking WCG Pie for the 10th December 2019....











Spoiler: 21 - 65!!





 





A brilliant day from everyone who contributed, it seems we do darn well as a team here for the number of people who contribute and support us, can't thank you all enough!!


----------



## phill (Dec 12, 2019)

And now some WCG Pie for the 11th December 2019....












Spoiler: 21 - 64!!





 





Great day from everyone   Really have made a very decent impact today as it seems we are low down on our members contributing today which is a shame..  I hope that everyone is doing alright?


----------



## phill (Dec 15, 2019)

And now for the final batch of updates...  WCG Pie...  Here's some stats for the 12th December 2019....











Spoiler: 21 - 64!!





 





Amazing work from everyone today    We sadly don't have a massive turn out like most days but everyone who contributes is helping this team along more than they know!!    Brilliant everyone, absolutely brilliant!!


----------



## phill (Dec 15, 2019)

And now for the 13th December 2019....











Spoiler: 21 - 64!!





 





Brilliant work again everyone!!    It seems its rather hard to get in the top 20 now, let alone the top 10!!    Amazing guys!!    I hope that this may long continue!!


----------



## phill (Dec 15, 2019)

And last but not least....  14th December 2019...











Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 





Another brilliant day and the top 30 looking damn impressive!!    Amazing everyone, the contributions are fantastic and so very much appreciated from everyone returning any work at all...  Can't thank you all enough!!


----------



## Arjai (Dec 16, 2019)

42!! Up I go!!


----------



## hat (Dec 16, 2019)

I wonder how well a 3200g would do in Windows 10? I may find out later this month..


----------



## phill (Dec 17, 2019)

And here's some WCG Pie stats for the 15th December 2019....    How are we looking??











Spoiler: 21 - 65!!





 





Amazing work everyone    That top 10, 20 and even top 30 are getting harder and harder to get in to of late!!  Everyone is crunching mad!!    Works in our favour I guess tho   I hope everyone is doing well and ok today   Time for some sleep I think for me...  Shattered!!   Catch you all tomorrow


----------



## VulkanBros (Dec 17, 2019)

Finally got into top 20......wonder how long that will last


----------



## phill (Dec 17, 2019)

Here's some stats for the WCG Pie for the 16th December 2019....











Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 





Great work everyone    Another brilliant day and thanks to everyone who contributed for yesterday


----------



## PolRoger (Dec 17, 2019)

Something shiny and new today... 

Currently testing with an all core CCX overclock @43x for the higher bin chiplet and @42.25x for the lower bin chiplet.


----------



## VulkanBros (Dec 17, 2019)

Makes me "Crunch drooling" ... a beast you got there *PolRoger*


----------



## phill (Dec 18, 2019)

PolRoger said:


> Something shiny and new today...
> 
> Currently testing with an all core CCX overclock @43x for the higher bin chiplet and @42.25x for the lower bin chiplet.


Beautiful, just beautiful   
I am seeing that correctly temp wise, 56C to 65C??


----------



## PolRoger (Dec 18, 2019)

phill said:


> Beautiful, just beautiful
> I am seeing that correctly temp wise, 56C to 65C??



That screenshot was shortly after installation and the CPU hadn't really been running that long. Here is another after running/crunching ~7-1/2 hrs.
It is kind of hard to effectively draw the heat out and away from those small chiplets. Cooling is with custom water and a thick 420 rad.


----------



## Lorec (Dec 18, 2019)

Looking great there! @PolRoger 
I`ve been crunching with my 3950x little by little every day.
Yesterday I decided to left it for first 24 hours tryout tbh 
running MCM 100% for now



PBO and CPB on Auto so at 32 tasks running its 3.9ghz per core, ~65C
running 50% core usage makes it jump to 4.4ghz per core and temps to ~76C which is no bueno for me...
Havent tried CCX OC yet.


----------



## phill (Dec 18, 2019)

PolRoger said:


> That screenshot was shortly after installation and the CPU hadn't really been running that long. Here is another after running/crunching ~7-1/2 hrs.
> It is kind of hard to effectively draw the heat out and away from those small chiplets. Cooling is with custom water and a thick 420 rad.
> 
> View attachment 139658


Still very impressive  
Is that at stock settings or is that tweaked and overclocked?   The boost speeds are very good considering how much you hear about the CPUs not being able to reach set speeds   Impressive


----------



## phill (Dec 18, 2019)

And now for some WCG Pie loving for 17th December 2019.....











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





Another amazing day for our team, what a great bunch we have here    The fact that the top 10 is now at a minimum for today to hit at least 42k is unbelievable!!   Amazing guys, such a brilliant effort!!   Until tomorrow


----------



## PolRoger (Dec 18, 2019)

phill said:


> Still very impressive
> Is that at stock settings or is that tweaked and overclocked?  The boost speeds are very good considering how much you hear about the CPUs not being able to reach set speeds  Impressive



Not stock... PBO is not running but sleep states are active so voltages and core speeds drop at idle and or as needed. I just used some all core settings similar to how I ran my 3900X chip.  1.275v BIOS LLC#1 (normal droop) Per CCX: 43x/43x for the higher bin chiplet and 42.25x/42.25x for the lower bin chiplet (4/4 and 4/4). With my 3900X I ran 1.275v LLC#1 Per CCX @43x/42.75x and 42.25x/42x (3/3/3/3). I very briefly ran/checked at stock PBO and saw some boost speeds recorded in HWiNFO64 up to 4.6GHz. AMD claims for the 3950X bin... That boost should sometimes reach up to ~4.7Ghz single core.


----------



## Lorec (Dec 18, 2019)

PolRoger said:


> Not stock... PBO is not running but sleep states are active so voltages and core speeds drop at idle and or as needed. I just used some all core settings similar to how I ran my 3900X chip.  1.275v BIOS LLC#1 (normal droop) Per CCX: 43x/43x for the higher bin chiplet and 42.25x/42.25x for the lower bin chiplet (4/4 and 4/4). With my 3900X I ran 1.275v LLC#1 Per CCX @43x/42.75x and 42.25x/42x (3/3/3/3). I very briefly ran/checked at stock PBO and saw some boost speeds recorded in HWiNFO64 up to 4.6GHz. AMD claims for the 3950X bin... That boost should sometimes reach up to ~4.7Ghz single core.


It sure does,
 it does it more likely on IF 1900Mhz though. 
I noticed it doesnt do it as often when You run relaxed IF 1800mhz. 
Obviously setting PBO and CPB on auto is mandatory.


----------



## phill (Dec 18, 2019)

PolRoger said:


> Not stock... PBO is not running but sleep states are active so voltages and core speeds drop at idle and or as needed. I just used some all core settings similar to how I ran my 3900X chip.  1.275v BIOS LLC#1 (normal droop) Per CCX: 43x/43x for the higher bin chiplet and 42.25x/42.25x for the lower bin chiplet (4/4 and 4/4). With my 3900X I ran 1.275v LLC#1 Per CCX @43x/42.75x and 42.25x/42x (3/3/3/3). I very briefly ran/checked at stock PBO and saw some boost speeds recorded in HWiNFO64 up to 4.6GHz. AMD claims for the 3950X bin... That boost should sometimes reach up to ~4.7Ghz single core.


I can only assume that because of the lower voltages it actually helps a lot with temperatures and such?  Did you have a cherry picked CPU or was it just one off of the shelf?  It's unreal how brilliantly AMD have done with putting so many cores and threads in such a small package


----------



## phill (Dec 19, 2019)

Well here's some stats for the WCG Pie on the 18th December 2019...











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





Amazing work everyone!!    46 members surpassing 4000+ points and the top 20 needing over 18000 points to get into!!  What an awesome contribution today!!   Great work everyone


----------



## Lorec (Dec 19, 2019)

phill said:


> Well here's some stats for the WCG Pie on the 18th December 2019...
> 
> View attachment 139848
> 
> ...


A lot of those "pending validation" turned in today indeed


----------



## Arjai (Dec 19, 2019)

Well, my 2700 is working well! Despite being down one Xeon 6/12 core, that I gave to a friend.
I got 8th place yesterday, my Birth Day, and I am looking to get to 41st position, on the Team stats, for Christmas!

Looks like Next month I will start buying parts, for another 2700 crunch box! The 2700, non x, stock, is doing 2000 to 4000 more points per day! The Dell work stations have Xeon 5670's in them and are running on Kubuntu, best points I have been getting on a easy Linux Distro, and they have been work horses churning 24/7 for almost 2 years (turned them off this past summer. They make my apartment into a sauna in July and August!).

So, I will be selling, or gifting, another T3500 rig sometime in Jan-Feb (maybe March?). Depends on my Bonus money, from work. If we can keep the ball rolling, It should go quicker.

P.S. the 2700 doubles as my Gaming Box so, on WIN10. The new boxes will probably go with a Linux Distro, as full time crunchers.


----------



## Lorec (Dec 19, 2019)

Arjai said:


> Well, my 2700 is working well! Despite being down one Xeon 6/12 core, that I gave to a friend.
> I got 8th place yesterday, my Birth Day, and I am looking to get to 41st position, on the Team stats, for Christmas!
> 
> Looks like Next month I will start buying parts, for another 2700 crunch box! The 2700, non x, stock, is doing 2000 to 4000 more points per day! The Dell work stations have Xeon 5670's in them and are running on Kubuntu, best points I have been getting on a easy Linux Distro, and they have been work horses churning 24/7 for almost 2 years (turned them off this past summer. They make my apartment into a sauna in July and August!).
> ...


Sure, I soo agree with this. However You look at it Ryzen is so much more efficient.
Still 1700 is the most cost efficient cruncher to date imo


----------



## Arjai (Dec 19, 2019)

2700 runs @ 65W TDP 8 cores/ 16 threads. Task Manager reads 3.2, 3.3 GHz at 100%, or rather 98%. Not sure where that 2% is...? Anyway, I got a bundle deal at Micro Center, $194 for a GigaByte b450 AORUS M and the 2700. To me, it has been the best $194 bucks I have spent for a Cruncher. The T-3500's are pretty good all-in-one bang for buck, bought cheap GPU's for display and 3 4GB DDR3 sticks, under $200. For a xeon5670 6/12 core. They're big, full size boxes and the chew up 225W running full blast. I have not hooked the Kill-A-Watt to the new 2700 box but, I am sure it beats that, with the GPU idle. The RX580 on full tilt, changes that number!!


----------



## PolRoger (Dec 19, 2019)

phill said:


> I can only assume that because of the lower voltages it actually helps a lot with temperatures and such?  Did you have a cherry picked CPU or was it just one off of the shelf?  It's unreal how brilliantly AMD have done with putting so many cores and threads in such a small package



For an all core 24/7 crunching overclock... PBO off and then finding a suitable lower (under) volted setting seems to work best for me. I really like the per CCX feature but it is currently BIOS only on my ASUS CH8. My ASUS CH7 and CH6 don't feature it yet in BIOS.  Maybe it will come along for those boards with a future BIOS update?  I think per CCX works especially well with the multi chiplet parts: 3900X/3950X and I would assume also for the newly released TR 3960X and TR 3970X.

My sample came off the shelf from Micro Center. They had a few available here (in Atlanta) on "release day" but they went out of stock. Earlier this week... 7 units came into stock between two stores: ATL N. West (Marietta) and ATL N. East (Duluth). I quickly went over in the morning to the Marietta store and got one. It didn't take long for them to sell out and both stores are now out-of-stock.


----------



## phill (Dec 20, 2019)

I am wondering myself if a 3950X would be a good bet, or if the 3960X or 3970X would be a better move..  Reason for it is that the CPU in comparison is twice the size physically so heat displacement should be so much easier and more efficient, I'd really hope that it would definitely be the nicer option for the cooling...  But that said it's a load more money.........


----------



## phill (Dec 20, 2019)

Here's some WCG Pie stats for the 19th December 2019....












Spoiler: 21 - 64!!





 





Another really good day for team TPU   We really do have some amazing people on this team with the amount that they support it and contribute...  Can't thank you all enough!!


----------



## phill (Dec 20, 2019)

Arjai said:


> 2700 runs @ 65W TDP 8 cores/ 16 threads. Task Manager reads 3.2, 3.3 GHz at 100%, or rather 98%. Not sure where that 2% is...? Anyway, I got a bundle deal at Micro Center, $194 for a GigaByte b450 AORUS M and the 2700. To me, it has been the best $194 bucks I have spent for a Cruncher. The T-3500's are pretty good all-in-one bang for buck, bought cheap GPU's for display and 3 4GB DDR3 sticks, under $200. For a xeon5670 6/12 core. They're big, full size boxes and the chew up 225W running full blast. I have not hooked the Kill-A-Watt to the new 2700 box but, I am sure it beats that, with the GPU idle. The RX580 on full tilt, changes that number!!


I've had my 1700X running for a about a day so far now @Arjai and that was hitting just 140w from the wall for the whole system..  1700X, Crosshair Hero 6. 16Gb ram, RX480 and so on..  It's currently sat at 128w   It runs Linux Mint 19.3 as an OS and uses a 500Gb HD drive..  As it's definitely not setup at all for performance, everything is completely stock settings, I think it's doing very well indeed 



 



I've been trying to find a pair of 2700/X's and a pair of Crosshair 7's but so far no luck   My local store was meant to have a few CPUs in stock but nothing and they where on offer as well    Trying to get hold of some now it going to be a nightmare I'm sure of it....


----------



## phill (Dec 21, 2019)

Here's some fresh WCG Pie for the 20th December 2019...











Spoiler: 21 - 65!!





 





Brilliant work everyone as always!!    That top 20 seems to be rather difficult to get in of late but I see @PolRoger is flying along with that 3950X armed and pounding through the points!!    Brilliant!!  @Arjai your putting in some great numbers now everything is back up and running    Be awhile until you see me in your rear view mirror!!


----------



## PolRoger (Dec 22, 2019)

phill said:


> I am wondering myself if a 3950X would be a good bet, or if the 3960X or 3970X would be a better move..  Reason for it is that the CPU in comparison is twice the size physically so heat displacement should be so much easier and more efficient, I'd really hope that it would definitely be the nicer option for the cooling...  But that said it's a load more money.........



If I had plenty of discretionary cash available... I'd love to run a 3960X/3970X but HEDT= $$$$.
I just look and wonder "what if" when they occasionally come into stock at Micro Center. My wife wouldn't be too thrilled if she saw a new  ~ $2000/$3000 expenditure... (CPU/motherboard/waterblock/PSU).



phill said:


> I've had my 1700X running for a about a day so far now @Arjai and that was hitting just 140w from the wall for the whole system..  1700X, Crosshair Hero 6. 16Gb ram, RX480 and so on..  It's currently sat at 128w  It runs Linux Mint 19.3 as an OS and uses a 500Gb HD drive.. As it's definitely not setup at all for performance, everything is completely stock settings, I think it's doing very well indeed



My 1700x got bumped off a running motherboard by my recent Ryzen 3000 series purchase. Micro Center offers a combo discount on a new motherboard when purchasing a new CPU so I thought I'd try out a lower cost B450 chipset motherboard (Gigabyte B450 Aorus M) to run with the old Ryzen. I tested the mATX briefly but I didn't really care for it. BIOS overclocking features are kind of skimpy and the VRM section temps under continuous overclocked load (8C/16T) were higher then I cared for. I installed a fan over by the VRM heat sink but It didn't seem to help that much. Turning SMT off (8C/8T) helped but in the end I decided to exchange it and upgrade to an ASUS Prime X470-Pro. Running at 3.775GHz 3333C16 with 1.275v BIOS. The whole setup is showing pulling ~173/174 watts from the wall under load with my Kill-A-Watt.


----------



## phill (Dec 23, 2019)

And here's for the update for the WCG Pie for the 21st December 2019....











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





Another great day everyone    Our top 10 is getting warmer than ever and it seems we are really doing well with what we contribute everyday..  What a team TPU has here   Respect to everyone who helps towards this team...!!


----------



## phill (Dec 24, 2019)

And here's the last two updates before bed time and Santa arrives    So I'd best be quick.....

WCG Pie for the 22nd December 2019....











Spoiler: 21 - 65!!





 





Another stonkingly good day for TPU and members!!    No less than 48 hitting over that 4000+ points margin and if I'm honest, nearly 49....  That top 10 looking massively hard to get into at the moment with at least 36,000 points needed to creep in there....  Wow!!  

Blooming brilliant everyone, amazing work!!


----------



## phill (Dec 24, 2019)

And last but certainly not least...  Here's the WCG Pie for the 23rd December 2019....











Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 





Well that's even more impressive today    49 members hitting over 4000+ points and another member joining in today as well    Brilliant stuff everyone!!  

What's also rather damn amazing is that @PolRoger managed to take 1st place today    Well I'm guessing it's that 3950X getting to work it's magic if I'm honest so hats off to you sir!!   

As it's very nearly Christmas Day here in the UK, I'm going to sign off for a bit now and just say, Merry Christmas everyone and I hope you all get amazing gifts    See you a little later on!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 24, 2019)

Merry Christmas @phill !


----------



## phill (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Christmas @thebluebumblebee !!    I hope you had all you wanted today??


----------



## phill (Dec 25, 2019)

And the WCG Pie for the 24th December 2019..  











Spoiler: 21 - 64!!





 





Another great day everyone!!   Great work from everyone as always    47 members hitting that 4000+ and nearly 30 members hitting over 10k in the day as well!!  That's pretty darn brilliant to me   
Until tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Dec 26, 2019)

And now for the one kind of pie that everyone wants a piece of...  WCG Pie for the 25th December 2019....











Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 





What a great day everyone    Getting tired now, and its not even 11pm...  Hopefully everyone is all ok??  Happy Boxing Day everyone!!


----------



## phill (Dec 27, 2019)

And here's some lovely WCG Pie for the 26th December 2019....











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





Another great show from everyone who contributed today    Even the top 31 members managed to score over 10,000 points or better and 46 managing over 4000+ Points..  It's a great day for team TPU    Must like every day!!           

Hope everyone is having a great Christmas holiday!!


----------



## phill (Dec 28, 2019)

And what about some WCG Pie for today??!    27th December 2019 stats here you go!!











Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





Amazing work everyone    Another brilliant day for team TPU as it always is!!


----------



## phill (Dec 29, 2019)

Well here's some more WCG Pie for the 28th December 2019....  











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





Another amazing day for everyone at TPU    Some of the scores are brilliantly high and it seems we might have a new 1st place now with @PolRoger taking charge here!  Some amazing points going up there guys!!  Can't wait for the new year


----------



## phill (Dec 30, 2019)

And now for the WCG Pie for the 29th December 2019....











Spoiler: 21 - 65!!





 





Another amazing day, as the daily thread shows, we really have some amazing members and contributions being made every day    Team TPU you are amazing!!


----------



## PolRoger (Dec 30, 2019)

phill said:


> Another amazing day for everyone at TPU   Some of the scores are brilliantly high and it seems we might have a new 1st place now with @PolRoger taking charge here! Some amazing points going up there guys!! Can't wait for the new year



I'm probably going to take my older X79/Ivy Bridge-E/Xeon E5 1680 v2 combo offline and just crunch WCG with my Ryzen setups.


----------



## phill (Dec 30, 2019)

PolRoger said:


> I'm probably going to take my older X79/Ivy Bridge-E/Xeon E5 1680 v2 combo offline and just crunch WCG with my Ryzen setups.


How many crunching systems do you have mate?   Do they just crunch or do you do other things with them as well?


----------



## PolRoger (Dec 31, 2019)

phill said:


> How many crunching systems do you have mate?  Do they just crunch or do you do other things with them as well?



I usually run two or maybe three systems for crunching... Sometimes I'll run more setups for something like a competition. My wife's daily setup will also crunch when not under heavy use. I'll do other stuff on them. I don't really game much... But I do like overclocking and seem to look at current computer hardware along with older generation parts as more like a hobby.


----------



## phill (Dec 31, 2019)

Well here's my last update for 2019....  30th December 2019 stats for WCG Pie....











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





Fantastic work everyone   TPU has been a busy team over 2019, we've had a good number of regular members contributing their hearts out and I can't thank everyone enough for contributing, even if it's one unit for the year...  Everything is a step in the right direction..  

Hats off to everyone at TPU, from myself   I hope you have had a good 2019, I really hope that 2020 is even better


----------



## phill (Jan 1, 2020)

Well here's the last slice of WCG Pie for 2019..  Stats for 31st December 2019....











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





Another great day for team TPU and a great way to finish off 2019...
Many thanks to everyone who contributed during 2019..  I hopefully will see you all and hopefully some more new faces in 2020....


----------



## phill (Jan 2, 2020)

And here's the first slice of WCG Pie for 2020...  Where did you come??  1st January 2020....












Spoiler: 21 - 65!!





 





Great start to the new year from everyone as always  
I hope that long may all the support continue and carry on as it has been, hopefully we can get some new members in and help us carry on up the ranks


----------



## phill (Jan 3, 2020)

Well here's the pie for WCG on the 2nd January 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 65!!





 





Another great day for TPU    That top 30 is might impressive and so is our top 10...  Amazing work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Jan 5, 2020)

And much later than normal, here's some results for the 3rd January 2020 for WCG Pie....











Spoiler: 21 - 65!!





 





A good day had by everyone I believe    Great support from TPU whatever the weather, brilliant work Team TPU!!    46 members hitting over that 4000+ point marker as well..  great stuff


----------



## phill (Jan 5, 2020)

And now for yesterdays WCG Pie for the 4th January 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 





Amazing work from our members yesterday   48 hitting over the 4000+ points marker and 29 hitting over 10,000 points!!  TPU you are amazing!!


----------



## phill (Jan 6, 2020)

And here's some stats for WCG Pie for the 5th January 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 65!!





 





Another great day for TPU as always, great support from everyone contributing...  32 members over the 10,000 point marker as well...  Outstanding!!


----------



## VulkanBros (Jan 6, 2020)

This is insane  -i will have to set another rig up, if I will stay in top 20  - but of course you can say, that is a positive problem for TPU´s WCG Team


----------



## Arjai (Jan 6, 2020)

I will reach this year's goal around the 3rd of February
  Don't ask...


----------



## phill (Jan 6, 2020)

Look forward to seeing what you manage @Arjai !!


----------



## phill (Jan 7, 2020)

Here's some stats for the 6th January 2020 for WCG Pie....











Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 





Another brilliant day for TPU and what a day for members contributing as well, 48 over the 4000+ points and 31 hitting over 10,000 points    Amazing work everyone


----------



## phill (Jan 8, 2020)

And here's some more stats for our WCG Pie from the 7th January 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





What a great day for TPU!!!!  50 members hitting over that 4000+ points marker and a total of 68 people contributing yesterday..  What an achievement!!    Amazing work TPU!!


----------



## phill (Jan 9, 2020)

And now for some WCG Pie stats for the 8th January 2020...











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





What a brilliant day!!  My world has our amazing team stepped it up a notch today!!    The top 10 nothing less than 39,000 points and then the top 30 is over 10,000 points and then we have 47 members hitting passed the 4000+ points marker as well!!  And 67 members contributing on top of things...  Wow!!  Team TPU


----------



## phill (Jan 10, 2020)

Yesterdays WCG Pie for the 9th January 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 69!!





 





Another amazing day for Team TPU   45 members hitting over 4000+ points and a total of 69 members contributing today   What a team we have !!


----------



## phill (Jan 12, 2020)

Here we go for another dose of WCG Pie for the 10th January 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 





Amazing work everyone    Such a great day!!    66 members contributing and 48, hitting that magical 4000+ points marker    We are such an amazing team!!    Hats off to everyone supporting us today and every day!!


----------



## Arjai (Jan 12, 2020)

Upon further review, my initial projection for the 3rd of Feb, is wrong. Looks like it may not happen until the end of Feb or, possibly, beginning of Mar.

Also, yesterday, I moved up in Team Rank. I am now, 38th! 37th!! WooHoo!


----------



## phill (Jan 12, 2020)

Now for the WCG Pie for the 11th January 2020...











Spoiler: 21 - 64!!





 





What a cracking day today for our members and contributors!!    Amazing!!  That top 10 is looking out of this world!!   Such an amazing team it's unreal!!  Great work TPU as always


----------



## Antykain (Jan 13, 2020)

Ooh..  cracked a top20 spot!  Been a long time..


----------



## phill (Jan 14, 2020)

And now for the final bit of the day, WCG Pie for the 12th January 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 64!!





 




Amazing work everyone    Another great day for Team TPU


----------



## phill (Jan 14, 2020)

And now for the stats for WCG Pie for the 13th January 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 





What a day!!!  Over 50 members hitting over 4000+ points for our TPU team and a total of 66 members bringing in the points!!    What a team we have!!  The top 32 members also hitting over 10,000 points and the top 10 needed more than 36,000 to get into as well!!  Wow!!


----------



## phill (Jan 15, 2020)

Here's the stats for WCG Pie for the 14th January 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





Well crikey mosses guys!!  Things have exploded in the top 10!!  What an amazing day for TPU!!  Wow...  Blown away here!!  Amazing contributions from everyone !!


----------



## Lorec (Jan 15, 2020)

phill said:


> Here's the stats for WCG Pie for the 14th January 2020....
> 
> View attachment 142263
> 
> ...


getting harder and harder to stay in top10...  
loving this ! 
great job team!

btw what does "crikey mosses" mean


----------



## phill (Jan 15, 2020)

It sure is, I'm struggling to get in the top 20!! 

Here's a little explanation


----------



## phill (Jan 16, 2020)

Here's some stats for WCG Pie for the 15th January 2020.....











Spoiler: 21 - 69!!





 





Such a great day again from TPU     33 members hitting over 10,000 points and a total of 69 members contributing for the day, as I said before in the Daily WCG Numbers outstanding work from everyone who has contributed today!!     I hope we can hit the top 10 tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Jan 17, 2020)

And here's the WCG Pie stats for the 16th January 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 




Another amazing day guys, wow we have an amazing team here at TPU!!    Can thank you all enough for all the support and contributions....  Truly amazing


----------



## theonedub (Jan 18, 2020)

Jumped into the Top 10 by leaving the Threadripper on 24/7 instead of half the day


----------



## phill (Jan 18, 2020)

Well here's some WCG Pie for the 17th January 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





An amazing day from TPU as always!!  49 members hitting over 4000+ points and the top 31 looking very busy!! Hats off to you all contributing as always, can't say thank you enough


----------



## phill (Jan 19, 2020)

And here comes the WCG Pie for the 18th January 2020....












Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





What a great day for team TPU    48 members reaching that 4000+ point marker and then a total of 67 members returning any results at all     That top 10.....  Wow!!


----------



## phill (Jan 20, 2020)

And here's some WCG Pie for the 19th January 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





Another amazingly brilliant day, 50 members hitting over 4000+ and then 67 contributing in total!!    The top 31 is seriously mad but some of the contributions are amazing!!    Everyone contributing as always, amazing effort and support


----------



## phill (Jan 21, 2020)

Well and last but certainly not least, WCG Pie for 20th January 2020.....











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





Another amazing day by everyone contributing    31 members hitting over 10,000 points and a total of 48 hitting over 4000 points...  Unreal   So much appreciation and respect for everyone contributing to our team!!   
Thank you everyone!!


----------



## phill (Jan 22, 2020)

Here's yesterdays WCG Pie for the 21st January 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 




Another amazing day for team TPU    we really are hooning along!!    Amazing work everyone, such amazing and massive support as always!!


----------



## Lorec (Jan 22, 2020)

phill said:


> Here's yesterdays WCG Pie for the 21st January 2020....
> 
> View attachment 142897
> 
> ...


daaaang! pending validations hit today full force top 3 is crazy!    even I got 60k PPD thats new


----------



## phill (Jan 22, 2020)

Lorec said:


> daaaang! pending validations hit today full force top 3 is crazy!    even I got 60k PPD thats new


Nice one mate    Must be setting those Ryzens on fire!!


----------



## phill (Jan 23, 2020)

Here's an update for the 22nd January 2020 for our WCG Pie  











Spoiler: 21 - 69!!





 





An amazing day for everyone, such madness going on at the top 10 members, my world what's going on there??!   Amazing efforts guys, anything below 45k nearly isn't getting in the top 10 now!!  Could it be that TPU has more Ryzen rigs crunching away ??  

Outstanding work everyone, thank you all so much for your continued contributions and your support!!


----------



## phill (Jan 24, 2020)

Well and now for the WCG Pie update for the 23rd January 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





Amazing work today everyone, what a great day!!  
I believe a certain gentleman @Norton has another Ryzen system setup and running now which has meant he's gone up to monster core levels!!   

Well done everyone for the support and contributions today..  It's amazing!!    We have an amazing team!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 24, 2020)

phill said:


> I believe a certain gentleman @Norton has another Ryzen system setup and running


It appears that his 3700X under W10 is beating his 2700 under Linux.  That's impressive.


----------



## phill (Jan 24, 2020)

thebluebumblebee said:


> It appears that his 3700X under W10 is beating his 2700 under Linux.  That's impressive.


Sure is, making me wonder what to do with my Ryzen setups and if I need to change things around a little...  They all just run Linux at the moment and some tasks but I'm unsure if they are best suited to Ryzen.   I don't think they anything runs MIP now...


----------



## theonedub (Jan 24, 2020)

thebluebumblebee said:


> It appears that his 3700X under W10 is beating his 2700 under Linux.  That's impressive.



Where do you pull that data? I used to look at hosts on FreeDCStats but I think the feature died? At least last time I checked.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 24, 2020)

theonedub said:


> Where do you pull that data? I used to look at hosts on FreeDCStats but I think the feature died? At least last time I checked.


The info is there on FDC, just not as nice as it used to be.  In the past, you could just hover the pointer over the host number and a popup would show what the system was.  Now you actually have to click on it and pull each system up.
BOINCstats is a bit more user friendly with this info.  Just select _Detailed Stats_  for a user and then select the number of host about half way down the page.


----------



## phill (Jan 25, 2020)

Well here's another day of stats from our amazing WCG Pie team, results for the 24th January 2020...











Spoiler: 21 - 65!!





 





What an amazing day!!    Our top 10 has been taken over my animals!!     What a bunch of results!!  Nearly 43,000 points to get a look in to our top 10 users wow.....  The top 50 doing amazingly well too, all over 4000+ points and 15 more contributing on top of that..  Brilliant work from everyone!!   @twilyth getting so close to making it the top 51 users as well.. 

Brilliant work everyone    We might have a small ish team but my god can we get the numbers in!!


----------



## phill (Jan 27, 2020)

And now last but definitely not least...  Here's some WCG Pie for the 25th January 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 





Another fantastic day for everyone at TPU...  Brilliant work everyone!!   

If anyone new has joined, I hope they have introduced themselves in the welcome thread for WCG or FAH, I think there's one for both!!  A mass contribution from the top 49 today, hitting over at least 4000+ points and we have a total of 66 members bringing in the points    Thank you to all who contributed today !!


----------



## phill (Jan 27, 2020)

Well here's some stats for the WCG Pie for the 26th January 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 64!!





 





As always what a massive contribution we have from everyone today...  64 members and a total of 48 hitting over that 4000+ points marker...  But the magic seems to be happening in the top 20 where anything less than nearly 20,000 won't get you in anymore and then the top 10 seems to be nearly double that at 40,000!! 

We really do have an amazing team and support for this    Absolutely brilliant    Great work everyone


----------



## theonedub (Jan 27, 2020)

I may have overclocked another ~150mhz out of my CPU. Temps up 3C, but when you consider that's another 4.8ghz of processing power across all cores, it seems very reasonable. Let's see what the electricity looks like


----------



## Sashleycat (Jan 27, 2020)

theonedub said:


> I may have overclocked another ~150mhz out of my CPU. Temps up 3C, but when you consider that's another 4.8ghz of processing power across all cores, it seems very reasonable. Let's see what the electricity looks like


Which CPU is this?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 28, 2020)

Sashleycat said:


> Which CPU is this?


Check his system specs.  Seems you two have similar tastes.


----------



## phill (Jan 28, 2020)

theonedub said:


> I may have overclocked another ~150mhz out of my CPU. Temps up 3C, but when you consider that's another 4.8ghz of processing power across all cores, it seems very reasonable. Let's see what the electricity looks like


You crazy man!!    Loving the overkill!!


----------



## Sashleycat (Jan 28, 2020)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Check his system specs.  Seems you two have similar tastes.


I saw 2990WX, but I assumed it wasn't that, since you'd likely need LN2 for 4.8 Ghz. 



theonedub said:


> I may have overclocked another ~150mhz out of my CPU. Temps up 3C, but when you consider that's another 4.8ghz of processing power across all cores, it seems very reasonable. Let's see what the electricity looks like


How does the 2990WX do WCG? I heard that the NUMA nature of the processor design had some issues with WCG?


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 28, 2020)

Sashleycat said:


> I saw 2990WX, but I assumed it wasn't that, since you'd likely need LN2 for 4.8 Ghz.
> 
> 
> How does the 2990WX do WCG? I heard that the NUMA nature of the processor design had some issues with WCG?


There are 4 decent performers (46-47k PPD) so NUMA is not necessary killing them. The best under Windows, the Linux ones do slightly better. They are not as good as 3970X (60k PPD, Windows).


----------



## phill (Jan 28, 2020)

Now here's the WCG Pie for the 27th January 2020.....












Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





What another amazing day!!  The daily amounts here that people are contributing are insane!!    In a great way of course!  What a brilliant score for everyone!!  I have not seen contributions this high in a long time, so it's so great to see   Total of 33 hitting over 10,000 points and the top 10 needing at least 45,000 to get into that!!  Wow..  

Is everyone running Ryzen rigs now is that the case??!!     Whatever anyone is doing thank you all for the contribution, support and continued support!!


----------



## Sashleycat (Jan 28, 2020)

Been gaming on my Ryzen 5 2600X + RX 590 machine lately (with 40% threads for WCG, so 4 tasks). Thought I'd let the 3950X do WCG 100% for a week or two :> 2600X is a champ, I got it for like, £119 brand new a month or so ago, and it can handle WCG + Warframe ez pz.


----------



## phill (Jan 28, 2020)

Sashleycat said:


> Been gaming on my Ryzen 5 2600X + RX 590 machine lately (with 40% threads for WCG, so 4 tasks). Thought I'd let the 3950X do WCG 100% for a week or two :> 2600X is a champ, I got it for like, £119 brand new a month or so ago, and it can handle WCG + Warframe ez pz.


I'm still waiting to use my Ryzen rigs for anything other than crunching at the moment!! lol  I've my 2700 I'm currently testing but looking forward to getting things setup and working on it   I think I might leave it on 24/7, it's such low power it's brilliant and the cooler on it is silent....


----------



## Antykain (Jan 28, 2020)

Going to be building a Ryzen 3900x rig soon..  it'll be my first venture in Ryzen territory.    Been wanting to get one built for ages now..


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## Antykain (Jan 28, 2020)

Nice to see the price dropping a tad bit on the Ryzen 3000 series..  Amazon is selling it at the same price right now, as well..  $469 (3900X).  I might hold off just a bit and wait for the Ryzen 4000 series coming in the later this year..  see how that effects the pricing, or jump on the Zen 3 bandwagon when the time comes.   Hope Intel can stay competitive.


----------



## phill (Jan 28, 2020)

Antykain said:


> Nice to see the price dropping a tad bit on the Ryzen 3000 series..  Amazon is selling it at the same price right now, as well..  $469 (3900X).  I might hold off just a bit and wait for the Ryzen 4000 series coming in the later this year..  see how that effects the pricing, or jump on the Zen 3 bandwagon when the time comes.   Hope Intel can stay competitive.


I don't think Intel is competitive at all anymore, with all the security issues and the like that keeps coming out, it's just not happening.

I've been trying to get around to building my 3900X rig for nearly 2 weeks, it's been in the box that long and I've still not got anywhere with it     Still tonight, I might actually get the damn thing turned on..... Here's hoping....


----------



## phill (Jan 29, 2020)

And now for the WCG Pie for the 28th January 2020.....











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 




Another brilliant day from TPU    49 members hitting over 4000+ points and a massive 35 members hitting over 10,000 as well!  Outstanding guys!!  Absolutely brilliant work


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 29, 2020)

phill said:


> my 3900X rig for nearly 2 weeks, it's been in the box that long and I've still not got anywhere with it


I'll say it again Phill, SACRILEGE!   Poor thing has to be getting cramps in that box.  You might need to start off with some easy stretching exercises, you don't want it to pull a hamstring.  Just kidding of course.


----------



## phill (Feb 1, 2020)

Wow I didn't realise I'd missed out the 29th January 2020 for the WCG Pie....











Spoiler: 21 - 65!!





 





What a day and many apologies for not putting these up yesterday!!    Amazing work everyone at TPU!!!!


----------



## phill (Feb 1, 2020)

And now the 29th is done, I can do the 30th January 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 





I think there's quite a few people now pushing for more points!!    Great work TPU, @Norton will be very impressed with the team and the effort!   

Great work, take care guys!!    See you tomorrow


----------



## phill (Feb 1, 2020)

And now for the last WCG Pie for January 2020....  Here's some results for the 31st....












Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





What another great day    Team TPU has been having some massive pushes forward in the top 30+ of late, can't thank everyone enough for their support and contributions!!    I hope that it may all long continue!!    Amazing guys!!


----------



## phill (Feb 2, 2020)

And now for the update with WCG Pie for the 1st February 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





An amazing day for team TPU with the score we had managed    We have sadly lost SashleyCatty who was putting in some amazing numbers but we sadly haven't got her with us anymore  

Even though, we have still 31 members hitting over 11,000 points and a total of 67 contributing to our noble team   :Toast:  Can't thank you all enough!!


----------



## phill (Feb 3, 2020)

And now for the WCG Pie for the 2nd February 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 64!!





 





Well what a great day   Three members so very very close to that 4000 points marker and 47 others to managed to get past it    A total of 64 members contributing today which is awesome    The top 10 still looking awesome and everyone going for broke!!    Great work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Feb 4, 2020)

And now for the WCG Pie stats for the 3rd February 2020...












Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





What a great day again for everyone    The top 32 looking amazing and today we have a total of 68 members contributing to our amazing team!!    Can't thank everyone enough    See you tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Feb 5, 2020)

And now for the WCG Pie for the 4th February 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





Another great day for team TPU    32 members hitting over the 10,000 points marker and a total of 67 members contributing in total yesterday  

Great work everyone    Look forward to putting up the post tomorrow


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 5, 2020)

Three people with 131K, separated by 770 points?!?!?!


----------



## phill (Feb 6, 2020)

And now for the daily WCG Stats for the 5th February 2020....  Who is sitting at the top??











Spoiler: 21 - 64!!





 





Another great day for everyone    The top 3 is looking amazingly special!!  Top 31 hitting over 10,000 points and 45 hitting over the 4000+ points..     Can't wait till tomorrow


----------



## phill (Feb 9, 2020)

And now for the WCG Pie for the 6th February 2020.... 











Spoiler: 21 - 65!!





 





Another great day for TPU as always   Brilliant work everyone and well done to the top 10 as always


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 9, 2020)

I really love that you guys do this kind of stuff, but I am just curious is there even one breakthrough in the medical or astronomical fields that was achieved through this CPU intensive stuff that can directly be tied to not have happening thanks to this effort?

I asked the same thing at Folding@Home and I got a lot of vague studies but nothing concrete. Just curious honestly. If we had some stuff to point to, and things in the pipeline perhaps we could rally more people to do join the cause?


----------



## phill (Feb 9, 2020)

Here's the results for the WCG Pie for the 7th February 2020.....











Spoiler: 21 - 65!!





 





A great day for everyone today    A real solid performance from 31 members hitting over at least 10,000 points today....  Amazing stuff!!  65 members contributing which is always awesome to see as well    Great work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Feb 9, 2020)

And now for the WCG Pie stats for the 8th February 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 63!!





 





Great work everyone for contributing today!!    32 members hitting over the 10,000 points marker and a total of 63 contributing   Our members contributing has dropped a little over the last few days so hope everyone is doing well and is ok  

See you all tomorrow


----------



## phill (Feb 10, 2020)

And now for the WCG Pie update...  9th February 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 65!!





 





A great turn out for TPU today    44 members hitting over the 4000+ point marker and 65 contributing all told   Great work everyone, please keep it up!!    Thanks to all contributing!!


----------



## Antykain (Feb 10, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> I really love that you guys do this kind of stuff, but I am just curious is there even one breakthrough in the medical or astronomical fields that was achieved through this CPU intensive stuff that can directly be tied to not have happening thanks to this effort?
> 
> I asked the same thing at Folding@Home and I got a lot of vague studies but nothing concrete. Just curious honestly. If we had some stuff to point to, and things in the pipeline perhaps we could rally more people to do join the cause?



I couldn't say either way if anything concrete has come from WCG/BOINC or folding@home.. BUT!  If there is a chance that there would be help to finding a cure by way of using WCG/Folding@home, or the other research that BOINC is doing, then you bet your ass I'm going to give it my attention and effort.  I have my reasons for getting involved with this.. I mean, if there is a chance that research from doing WU's from WCG and folding@home could help, why would you not get involved??    Maybe that's a good question to ask yourself, as well..


----------



## theonedub (Feb 10, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> I really love that you guys do this kind of stuff, but I am just curious is there even one breakthrough in the medical or astronomical fields that was achieved through this CPU intensive stuff that can directly be tied to not have happening thanks to this effort?
> 
> I asked the same thing at Folding@Home and I got a lot of vague studies but nothing concrete. Just curious honestly. If we had some stuff to point to, and things in the pipeline perhaps we could rally more people to do join the cause?



The WCG website gives good updates regarding what comes from the research and what past and current projects have accomplished. The projects here would probably all get done with or without the distributed computing efforts, we are all just making things easier, less costly, etc for the researchers.


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 11, 2020)

What's to stop a post-grad student at one of these research projects from converting your CPU power into Monero coin mining, then just telling you there was a breakthrough? Is there any oversight to verify?

Just curious, I have a major lack of trust in other humans, so don't mind me hahahaha


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 11, 2020)

F@H is run by Stanford.
WCG is a project run by IBM on BOINC "The BOINC project is located at the University of California, Berkeley. It has existed since 2002, with funding primarily from the National Science Foundation."

I think it's a pretty safe bet that we're not being hoodwinked.


----------



## Arjai (Feb 11, 2020)

@lynx29 Look through the posts on my thread, in my signature. Lot's of good happens because of our Crunching for WCG. It's the best thing I do, every day.


----------



## phill (Feb 11, 2020)

Here's some stats for WCG Pie for the 10th February 2020...











Spoiler: 21 - 65!!





 





What a great day for Team TPU    Amazing work everyone who contributed today!!  Some putting up some amazing numbers and boy did we see a jump in our output!!    Everytime now I see that top 10 I'm just in aw!!  Great work again everyone, see you tomorrow


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 11, 2020)

@PolRoger must have gotten his 3950X running.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 11, 2020)

And I have nothing running. Powercut and no one qualifided to re-start the rigs. Well I will try to make up for it later, 3950x and let the 3900x replace a 2700x. I’m not buying a new rig, no!


----------



## phill (Feb 11, 2020)

mstenholm said:


> And I have nothing running. Powercut and no one qualifided to re-start the rigs. Well I will try to make up for it later, 3950x and let the 3900x replace a 2700x. I’m not buying a new rig, no!


I'm not sure I believe this....


----------



## phill (Feb 12, 2020)

And now for yesterdays WCG Pie for the 11th February 2020....












Spoiler: 21 - 63!!





 





An amazing day today for team TPU, masses of points for our daily report and with less people!!  Great work everyone!!    The top 32 still motoring along with over 10,000 points for the day and the top 10, well, nothing under 40,000 will get you in there!!    Great work everyone


----------



## phill (Feb 13, 2020)

And here's some stats for the 12th February 2020 for WCG Pie.....











Spoiler: 21 - 62!!





 





What a great day with everyone contributing today    We seemed to have a few less than normal but we have scored over 9.2m points for the day!!    We really do have an amazing team here at TPU!!  Great work everyone!!


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 13, 2020)

I will hit an all time low in a few days - last or there about. Around 1100 units will pass the deadline before I can re-start my systems. I might need to upgrade my electrical installation with something less sensible to lighting some time in then near future if I want to consistant.


----------



## phill (Feb 14, 2020)

And here's the results for the WCG Pie for the 13th February 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 65!!





 





Another great day from everyone who contributes     Our team might be a little small compared to some of them out there, but we can certainly hold our own!!   Amazing and great work everyone, so please and proud of all the effort going in to this team


----------



## phill (Feb 16, 2020)

Right, well....  Here's some stats for the WCG Pie and from the 14th February 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 63!!





 





A great day had by everyone who contributed    Slightly lower down on the numbers contributing but everyone still making such an effort and pushing our team forward with each and every work unit completed    Thank you all so much for your contributions!!


----------



## phill (Feb 16, 2020)

And here's a little more updating from WCG Pie for the 15th February 2020......











Spoiler: 21 - 65!!





 





Another great day for everyone and it seems we've a few more members contributing today, great stuff   

Hope everyone is doing well, the UK at the moment is being battered with some storms and as the UK hardly gets any sun at the best of time, sadly not many of the PCs here are getting turned on to contribute    Hopefully soon we might get some sun and the floods and rain might stop!!   
Amazing work as always everyone, long may it continue


----------



## phill (Feb 17, 2020)

Now here's some stats for the 16th February 2020 for our WCG Pie 











Spoiler: 21 - 62!!





 





Another great day for everyone as always     Amazing top 10 as always and a total of 62 members contributing back and its ever grateful   
Amazing work everyone, please keep it up


----------



## phill (Feb 18, 2020)

And now for the WCG Pie for the 17th February 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 64!!





 





Amazing work everyone    Very great contributions today and our top 10 is exploding as always    A total of 64 members contributing which is amazing and we are producing some great numbers    Can't thank everyone enough!!


----------



## phill (Feb 20, 2020)

Here's a quick update for WCG Pie on the 18th February 2020....












Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 





Amazing work everyone    Another amazing day for TPU    47 members passing 4000+ points and a total of 66 contributing for the day    If there are anyone out there who can suggest further and more members then please do!!  The top 10, is as it has been for a while now, damn impressive!!   

Congrats to everyone and thank you all for your help and time contributing!!    See you all tomorrow


----------



## phill (Feb 20, 2020)

And now for the WCG Pie for the 19th February 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 





Great work from everyone today    Our top 10 looking amazing, 30 members have managed to get above 10,000 points and there's a total of 66 members contributing for the day    Can't argue with that    Amazing day everyone!!    Hopefully see you all tomorrow!!


----------



## Arjai (Feb 20, 2020)

Goal Met. Now for some gravy. 
Took a few days longer to reach that goal, due to the fact I had 2 of my Xeon's freeze up. Noticed it 2 days ago but, it took until last night to get them re-booted and crunching again. One had been stuck for over 28 days! 

Apparently, I must be working too much, to let that go on so long!! I have been cruising in Zombie mode for a while now. Hopefully that will change a bit, next week I have a new employee, and another coming back from Holiday. Still missing my morning guy, out indefinitely with a pre-existing back injury. Another, solid employee, quit last Saturday. This was his second job, and he couldn't handle his full-time job, this part time job and his live-in girlfriend, all at the same time. 

So, at least I have one new one to replace 2. Then later, next month, I have a new hire, that is really motivated. She will be a Customer Service Agent, after she get's trained up.

Can't wait.


----------



## phill (Feb 20, 2020)

Arjai said:


> Goal Met. Now for some gravy.
> Took a few days longer to reach that goal, due to the fact I had 2 of my Xeon's freeze up. Noticed it 2 days ago but, it took until last night to get them re-booted and crunching again. One had been stuck for over 28 days!
> 
> Apparently, I must be working too much, to let that go on so long!! I have been cruising in Zombie mode for a while now. Hopefully that will change a bit, next week I have a new employee, and another coming back from Holiday. Still missing my morning guy, out indefinitely with a pre-existing back injury. Another, solid employee, quit last Saturday. This was his second job, and he couldn't handle his full-time job, this part time job and his live-in girlfriend, all at the same time.
> ...


What do you do for a living Arjai??  

Sounds to me like you need to have a few days off a week so you can chill out and relax!! 

Congrats on the new placing


----------



## phill (Feb 22, 2020)

And now for the big one, the WCG Pie for the 20th February 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 





Another amazing day for everyone...  Our members and contributions never cease to amaze me with how much they can give to our team and this amazing cause   

Our top 10 looking amazing with at least 40,000+ to get in the club...  33 members hitting over 10,000 points as well and then a total of 46 hitting over 4000+ points and then 66 total contributing today...  Amazing efforts everyone, really, really well done!!            Looking forward to seeing what tomorrow brings


----------



## Arjai (Feb 22, 2020)

46+33=79  66 contributors? Weird math, indeed.


----------



## Lorec (Feb 22, 2020)

Arjai said:


> 46+33=79  66 contributors? Weird math, indeed.


33/66 had over 10k, 46/66 had over 4k  
all in perfect order


----------



## phill (Feb 22, 2020)

And now for the nice WCG Pie update as always for the 21st February 2020.....











Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 





Another brilliant day from TPU as always!!   The top 10 getting very hard to get into, needing no less than 43,500 (nearly!!) to get in at 10th place.... Another 22 members managing to hit over 10,000 points which is a big contribution!! A further 17 getting over 4000 points which is awesome and then from there a further 17 members contributing on top of that!! I mean, seriously awesome work everyone!!   Many many thanks to everyone contributing, without you we can't get as high as we do.... (@Arjai I hope my maths is better this time around for you  )


----------



## phill (Feb 23, 2020)

And now for the WCG Pie for the 22nd February 2020.....











Spoiler: 21 - 65!!





 





Well another cracking day for everyone as always    We've had a great day with the top 10 being as crazy as always, the top 32 members hitting over 11,000 points!!  We had a total of 46 members hitting over the 4,000 points marker and a total of 65 members contributing    Great day, amazing work by everyone in the team!!


----------



## phill (Feb 24, 2020)

And now for some stats for WCG Pie for the 23rd February 2020 ......











Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 





Another smokingly good day for TPU    So impressed with everyone's support and contributions, brilliant work everyone!!    Can't thank you enough everyone!!  

Top 10 hitting at least 42,000 and then a total of 32 members hitting over 10,500 points, a total of 46 hitting the 4,000+ points and then a total of 66 members contributing to our team   Awesome work


----------



## phill (Feb 25, 2020)

Now for some WCG Pie updates for the 24th February 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





Well done everyone     A brilliant day had by all as always    Congrats and a huge thank you to everyone who has helped TPU surpass the 3,600,000,000 milestone    Amazing work by everyone


----------



## phill (Feb 26, 2020)

Now for the daily WCG Pie update for the 25th February 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 69!!





 





Everything is going very well    Guys you all never cease to amaze me!!  A brilliant days crunching and I'm sure it won't stop there.  69 members contributing today and 47 of the members hitting over the 4,000+ points barrier...  Very impressive and amazing!!   

Thanks to all supporting this team and amazing cause


----------



## phill (Feb 27, 2020)

And now for the WCG Pie update for the 26th February 2020....  where did you manage to come today??  











Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





Another great day for team TPU for the results    Just look at how well we have done today?!!?!?!?!  Very impressed I really must say   Really nicely done everyone     68 members managing to contribute today, so very happy  
Thanks to everyone for taking part today


----------



## phill (Feb 28, 2020)

And now for yesterdays WCG Pie for the 27th February 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 65!!





 





Amazing day everyone    Absolutely brilliant work everyone!!  Slightly lower down today with members contributing but still everyone has done even more    Can't thank everyone enough for their help and support with this   Can't wait till tomorrow


----------



## phill (Feb 29, 2020)

Well time for the all important, WCG Pie update for the 28th February 2020....  Any ideas where you came in the team??  Take a look below  












Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





An outstanding day everyone, thank you all so much for the support and contributions!!    I hope everyone is having a great day and enjoying themselves  

I see the top 10 numbers are massively impressive as always, needing nearly 43,000 points to get in there and then a total of 33 members getting in over 10,000 points as well...  We are flying along!!    I must get my 3900X contributing cos so far, it's not been...     I'll work out the temps and such first!!    Might need some voltage tweaking I think......

I digress   Thank you to all who are contributing, hopefully see you all tomorrow


----------



## phill (Mar 1, 2020)

How did you do compared to yesterday??  Did you make a change in your position??......  Find out below for the WCG Pie for the 29th February 2020.....

*





*



Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 





An amazing effort as we are down on a few members contributing but we seemed to have done even better today than yesterday!!    TPU is just an awesome team, I've certainly learnt and seen that over the time putting up these Pie charts...  

Special thanks to everyone contributing, we couldn't be the team we are without each and every one of you


----------



## phill (Mar 2, 2020)

And now for the WCG Pie for the 1st March 2020.....  Did you make ground today?? 











Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 





Another brilliant day everyone    Amazing work as always, 46 managing to hit over 4,000 points or higher and a total of 66 members contributing    Team TPU is doing amazing as always    Well done all


----------



## phill (Mar 3, 2020)

Now for the update for the WCG Pie for the 2nd March 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





Many thanks and well done to our team for the days results yesterday    Amazing work and effort from everyone!!    Over 9.5m points with 67 members contributing..  Awesome and amazing!!  

Such an amazing team we have here, it's a pleasure to be part of it


----------



## Lorec (Mar 3, 2020)

phill said:


> Now for the update for the WCG Pie for the 2nd March 2020....
> 
> View attachment 147136
> 
> ...


So hard to stay top10 SHEEEESH!


----------



## phill (Mar 4, 2020)

And now for a very quick update for the WCG Pie for 3rd March 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 




A great guys, very much effort and support as always    Top team TPU!!


----------



## phill (Mar 5, 2020)

And now for a quick update for WCG Pie for the 4th March 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 69!!





 





Another great day everyone    Very nice contribution from everyone as always   
That top 10 is now a minimum of 50,000 points to get in the club and well, damn!!    Awesome work everyone, can't wait till tomorrow


----------



## phill (Mar 7, 2020)

Well here's a quick WCG Pie update for the 5th











Spoiler: 21 - 70!!





 





Great work everyone    A truly amazing day for TPU!!    We have surpassed the 10m point marker today    Outstanding!!  

Can't thank everyone enough for the support for this level of sheer awesomeness!!


----------



## phill (Mar 7, 2020)

And now for the big one, the WCG Pie for the 6th March 2020....  Here goes  











Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 





Another amazing day     Another 10m+ scored and with less members today than yesterday, so even more impressive!!    Hopefully we'll see a bit more of a change in our daily numbers when it comes to XtremeSystems as I think the stats pages are a little slow in updating but, I'm sure we'll cope   

Please do keep up the great work everyone


----------



## phill (Mar 8, 2020)

And now for the big one, WCG Pie results for the 7th March 2020.....











Spoiler: 21 - 65!!





 





Amazing turn out today everyone    Amazing effort and contributions by everyone!!    Such amazing work everyone, so pleased and proud!!     I bet when @Norton is back, he'll be beaming with awe and very impressed with everyone supporting our team but also these amazing projects   

See you all tomorrow everyone !!


----------



## phill (Mar 9, 2020)

And now for the WCG Pie for the 8th March 2020....

*





*



Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





Another amazing day for TPU    Well done everyone who is contributing and supporting our team and this cause   

Great work everyone


----------



## phill (Mar 12, 2020)

And now for the mass WCG Pie update....  So for the 9th March 2020.....











Spoiler: 21 - 69!!





 





With the top 50 members hitting over 4,000+ points and a total of 69 members contributing today, we have had an amazing day!!  





Damn I thought it was bigger than that...  (That's what she said........)

Moving on


----------



## phill (Mar 12, 2020)

And now for a little update with the 10th March 2020 for WCG Pie.....











Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





Another amazing day!!  51 members hitting over that 4,100 points marker and a total of 68 members contributing to the team today    Amazing, just amazing


----------



## phill (Mar 12, 2020)

And finally before I get myself to bed with a long day tomorrow.....  11th March 2020 WCG Pie stats.....











Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





Well everyone, another amazing day for TPU, soooooo impressive!!        Such a great team we have here!!  Great work to everyone who contributed!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 13, 2020)

Not sure if I should be sharing pie with this social distancing and all....


----------



## phill (Mar 15, 2020)

And now here's some more WCG Pie for the 12th March 2020....  @thebluebumblebee, you don't have to share if you don't want to   











Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





Another amazing day everyone, we so have such a great team    Amazing results from everyone and as always what a top 10 we have right now!!


----------



## phill (Mar 15, 2020)

And here's today's update that needed doing...  Feeling shattered so off to bed after this one!!    13th March 2020 for some WCG Pie....












Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 





Such a great day from TPU, what more do I need to say or add to it??   

The top 10 or should I call it now the top 52k club??  seems to be flying along and definitely making the best of it     66 members contributing today, outstanding work everyone     to you all


----------



## phill (Mar 15, 2020)

Last but certainly not least in anyways, here's some WCG Pie for you all .....  Where did you manage to make it ??











Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 





Another great day for Team TPU, I mean over 50 members hitting the 4,000 point target and a total of 66 members contributing in total  

Glad I've done updating all the threads, I'm bloody shattered today so bed I go!!   Catch you all tomorrow


----------



## phill (Mar 16, 2020)

Here we go everyone for the WCG Pie Stats for the 15th March 2020.....











Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





Great work everyone     A brilliant day had by everyone and brilliant scores put in    Our top 10 is on fire with how far people are pushing    Amazing work there guys!!  

See you all tomorrow


----------



## phill (Mar 17, 2020)

And now here's some WCG Pie for the 16th March 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 71!!





 





Another great day for everyone who contributed    Amazing work everyone!!    71 members contributed today, awesome!!  

It seems our top 10 members have stepped up their game and pushed it to over 53,000 points to get in the club!!     Outstanding work!!    TPU team is awesome!!


----------



## phill (Mar 18, 2020)

And now for the daily WCG Pie for the 17th March 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 71!!





 





Another great day for TPU and all the members contributing    Well done and thank you everyone!!


----------



## phill (Mar 21, 2020)

Right now and for the WCG Pie updates for the 18th March 2020.....











Spoiler: 21 - 69!!





 





Amazing work everyone     Really great work for all that everyone is doing!!    69 members contributing today and 47 of them have managed to hit the 4,000+ points barrier..  Amazing work!!  

That top 10 is going crazy!!  Nearly 55,000+ points needed to get in the top 10...   Outstanding efforts!!


----------



## phill (Mar 21, 2020)

Right and last but definitely not least, we have some stats here for the 19th March 2020 for WCG Pie.....











Spoiler: 21 - 69!!





 





Another outstanding day everyone    Some really solid effort and results from the team      56,000+ is now needed for the top 10!!    Damn guys, don't you ever take a break??!!  

46 members hitting over the 4,000+ points marker and the same total as yesterday returning work, a total of 69 members contributing and returning work...  Outstanding everyone!!


----------



## Arjai (Mar 21, 2020)

33rd today.


----------



## phill (Mar 21, 2020)

Right and last but definitely not least is the WCG Pie for the 20th March 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 69!!





 





Another great day for TPU    Amazing results and contributions from everyone as always     The top three and the top ten are going nuts and the support from these members is exemplary  

Great work everyone, can't thank you enough for all the support you all give the team and this cause


----------



## phill (Mar 23, 2020)

And now for the WCG Pie for the 21st March 2020....












Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





Another smashing day for TPUs WCG team!!     Got a really good support for it at TPU and people just keep on going!!    Amazing effort from everyone, thank you so much for all the help and support!!  TPU couldn't do it without each and everyone of you!!


----------



## phill (Mar 23, 2020)

And now for the last update for WCG Pie, 22nd March 2020..........











Spoiler: 21 - 69!!





 





Another cancer smashing day for TPU!!    Great work everyone, thank you to all!!     We are definitely doing our bit!!


----------



## phill (Mar 24, 2020)

Well the one you've all been waiting for....  the WCG Pie for the 23rd March 2020...











Spoiler: 21 - 69!!





 





Another amazing day for team TPU    The top 38 members hitting over the 10,000 points marker and then a total of 69 returning any work at all for the day......  Amazing stuff everyone!!     Looks like for myself, some sun is definitely paying off!!  

Can't wait to see what tomorrow brings us    See you there guys


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Mar 24, 2020)

Good work guys!

Not for me today, but was close i think, i would need more pcs.


----------



## phill (Mar 25, 2020)

Feel free to let us know your username in WCG just in case it's different so we can tag you in any milestones etc.


----------



## phill (Mar 25, 2020)

And last but definitely not least we have the WCG Pie for the 24th March 2020.....











Spoiler: 21 - 69!!





 





                                              
A smashing day for the team as we have managed to get into the top 10 of the WCG contributions    Absolutely awesome work everyone!!    I also see one long standing member @stinger608 making a mass chunk of contribution as well!!    It's been a long time sir, I hope you are doing well??

Can't wait for the update tomorrow    What a team we have here at TPU!!


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Mar 26, 2020)

phill said:


> Feel free to let us know your username in WCG just in case it's different so we can tag you in any milestones etc.



Same username everywhere! Thanks!


----------



## phill (Mar 26, 2020)

And here's some WCG Stats from the 25th March 2020.....











Spoiler: 21 - 69!!





 





Another amazing day for team TPU     These numbers are amazing!!    Congrats and well done to everyone contributing!!


----------



## phill (Mar 26, 2020)

ChristTheGreat said:


> Same username everywhere! Thanks!


Nice one   Makes it easier for me to link people   Look forward to seeing you on the milestone board!!


----------



## toastem2004 (Mar 26, 2020)

I'm probally gonna lose a lot of compute power soon.  most of my systems (2x i5-2500 / 2x i5-6500 / Phenom II 955 / Athlon x4 x845) are running remotely where I can not access them to restart them in the event of power loss. With our current orders, the earliest it looks like i can get back to them is April 24th.  So far they have been up for a week + without issue, but with spring storms starting up can't imagine that they'll make the entire month without issue.


----------



## blobster21 (Mar 26, 2020)

toastem2004 said:


> I'm probally gonna lose a lot of compute power soon.  most of my systems (2x i5-2500 / 2x i5-6500 / Phenom II 955 / Athlon x4 x845) are running remotely where I can not access them to restart them in the event of power loss. With our current orders, the earliest it looks like i can get back to them is April 24th.  So far they have been up for a week + without issue, but with spring storms starting up can't imagine that they'll make the entire month without issue.



I know it's a bit late to discuss this specific scenario where you have to be physically near the computer to power it on ( in the event of a power loss,) but there's also this neat feature in most computer bioses:

Look under the "Advanced" or "ACPI" or "*Power* Management Setup" menus for a setting named "*Restore* on AC/*Power Loss*" or "AC *Power* Recovery" or "*After Power Loss*." ... Set the "*Restore* on AC/*Power Loss*" setting to "*Power* On." Then save and exit from BIOS settings.

As with any power losses you would probably lose some of your work unit progresses due to corruption/ incorrect drive writes, but it would be hardly noticeable compared with a total blackout.


----------



## toastem2004 (Mar 26, 2020)

@blobster21  Used to have that on, but the power tends to come up and down quite a bit before it stays on (school setting), had a lot of power supplies and a few boards die.  Our tech director got tired of it, so we disabled that feature on the desktops.  Servers have battery backup and a shutdown procedure, but all the other equipment that is not a server, switch, or dvr/nvr is on their own. As some of that equip I have listed was my own that i "donated" to help out, I too have that feature disabled on them.


----------



## blobster21 (Mar 26, 2020)

@toastem2004 ok that's perfectly understandable, i'm pretty much in the same boat as you actually ! most of my crunching power is hosted at school. Should the power cut abruptly, i would be hard pressed to go to school for the next weeks to come, due to confinement !

I wish you the least possible downtimes anyway !


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 27, 2020)

Just wanted to say hi to everyone.

Sorry its been a year since posting on the forums but it has been an insane year to say the least. I'm not going into detail but I think I'm finally on the track to normalcy once again.


----------



## phill (Mar 27, 2020)

stinger608 said:


> Just wanted to say hi to everyone.
> 
> Sorry its been a year since posting on the forums but it has been an insane year to say the least. I'm not going into detail but I think I'm finally on the track to normalcy once again.


We just glad to see you mate and hope you're alright


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 27, 2020)

@stinger608 
Glad to hear your okay.


----------



## phill (Mar 28, 2020)

Now for some WCG Pie for the 26th March 2020.....












Spoiler: 21 - 69!!





 





After another very busy day over with FAH pie, WCG was still putting in some massive scores!!  I mean look at that top 10!!  You need more than 57,000 points to get into the top 10 group and nearly 90,000 points to get in the top 5!!  When did that happen??!!
Amazing efforts from everyone, thank you all so much for the continued support!!   See you tomorrow


----------



## phill (Mar 28, 2020)

Here's some lovely WCG Pie for the 27th March 2020......   Where did you come??.....











Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





So another very impressive day from everyone    Amazing work there guys and gals     68 members contributing to the team and 49 of them hitting over the 4,000 target points   I can't believe the top 10 today, I'm just inside it but with nearly 60,000 points!!??  Jezz....  What are we feeding the top 10 crunchers??!!  I think @PolRoger has a few more 3950X's or a couple 3990X's with his name on!!  Outstanding work there my good sir!!  There I was thinking its a 'game' of long term..... 

Congrats to everyone...  Well done to everyone and see you all tomorrow


----------



## phill (Mar 29, 2020)

And last but not least, here's some WCG Pie Stats from the 28th March 2020.....











Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





What another brilliant turn out and day for TPUs WCG team    50 members hitting over 4,000 points and a total of 68 contributing for the day!!    We also have a massively impressive top 20 and even more so top 10!!  Great work, apologies, AMAZING work and effort from you crazy crunchers!!                 

Amazing work to everyone contributing to the team as always, no matter how big or small the contribution, the team couldn't be where it is without each and everyone of you!!    So thank you so much and hopefully see you tomorrow


----------



## phill (Mar 30, 2020)

Well now is some WCG Pie for the 29th March 2020......  











Spoiler: 21 - 69!!





 





What can I say everyone??     Amazing effort and support for our team here at TPU    So many thanks for continuing to do so!!  I wish there was something else I could do to say thanks but here's hoping in time I can!!


----------



## phill (Mar 31, 2020)

And now last but definitely not least the WCG Pie for the 30th March 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 69!!





 





Another truly brilliant day for our WCG team..  69 members contributing and of that, 49 hitting over 4,000 points...  The top 32 members managed to hit over 10,000 points and then the top 20 was a little bit over double that and then the craziness starts from the top 10...  

Truly amazing efforts everyone, can't thank you all enough for your supports!!  Thank you all and I can't wait to see you tomorrow


----------



## phill (Apr 1, 2020)

And now, here's some WCG Pie for the 31st March 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





Well guys another smokin' hot day for team TPU's WCG crunching community    Great work as always!!    34 members over the 10,000 marker and in the top 10, a minimum of 50,000 point to even get in that club!!   Not much more I can say guys and gals so I'm going to make a quick exit!!    Until tomorrow everyone!!


----------



## phill (Apr 2, 2020)

Right here's some WCG Pie for the 1st April 2020....  No fools around here!!  











Spoiler: 21 - 71!!





 





What an amazing turn out for yesterday!!    I hope we can get some more people contributing here soon!!  Brilliant day for all contributions, 49 members over the 4,000 points and a total of 71 members contributing today in total....  Thank you each and everyone of you for your support to TPU and the World Grid in general   

See you all tomorrow


----------



## phill (Apr 3, 2020)

Well here comes some WCG Pie for the 2nd April 2020.....











Spoiler: 21 - 70!!





 





Amazing results for today everyone   Brilliant work as always from team TPU!!  The last few days have been outstanding and impressive!!  Please keep up this seriously amazing level of good work!! 

Take care all, I'll see you tomorrow


----------



## PolRoger (Apr 4, 2020)

Coranavirus economic impact blues... 

Due to all the recent events going on world wide and as well as here locally... Personal fiscal prudence means I'm ramping back on "DC-Projects" and will idle some of the setups that I've been running.

I'd like to keep at least one rig running... Maybe two? 

But I'll have to see how things work out and progress here in the Atlanta area over the next few months (+)??


----------



## phill (Apr 4, 2020)

PolRoger said:


> Coranavirus economic impact blues...
> 
> Due to all the recent events going on world wide and as well as here locally... Personal fiscal prudence means I'm ramping back on "DC-Projects" and will idle some of the setups that I've been running.
> 
> ...


It's understandable that's for sure   I don't run my crunchers and folders 24/7, it would just cost me far too much and I'd be living on the streets if I did!!    It's times like this a smart meter over here would be quite helpful....   We massively appreciate all that you do and contribute 

Have you added another rig or two with your setups @PolRoger ??


----------



## phill (Apr 4, 2020)

And now for some of the great WCG Pie for the 3rd March 2020....












Spoiler: 21 - 70!!





 





Another great day for everyone contributing for team TPU    Had some amazing days for far these last few weeks with everything going on and it's amazing with the level of support we have   We might be a small team but damn, we are mighty!!  

See you all tomorrow, respect to everyone!!


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 4, 2020)

phill said:


> It's understandable that's for sure   I don't run my crunchers and folders 24/7, it would just cost me far too much and I'd be living on the streets if I did!!    It's times like this a smart meter over here would be quite helpful....   We massively appreciate all that you do and contribute
> 
> Have you added another rig or two with your setups @PolRoger ??


Linux&SCC1, no need for more the a few CPUs and you do 100K PPD. Noticed the 113 ranked CPU? 36K for a stock 3900X, recent average 39K. 2700X around 20K.


----------



## phill (Apr 5, 2020)

mstenholm said:


> Linux&SCC1, no need for more the a few CPUs and you do 100K PPD. Noticed the 113 ranked CPU? 36K for a stock 3900X, recent average 39K. 2700X around 20K.


That's where I'm slacking (and not running 24/7) but running Windows isn't helping my score I'm sure...  

My two 1700X's on the other hand, they might be needing tweak to get the best from them....    Thanks @mstenholm


----------



## phill (Apr 6, 2020)

And last but certainly not least, the stats for the WCG Pie, for the 4th April 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





Amazing work everyone, the day as been an amazing day for decent results as always !!  

I'm shattered this evening guys, so I'm going to go and eave you all bask in the glow of glory!!    Really great work everyone!!     See you all tomorrow


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Apr 6, 2020)

phill said:


> And now for some of the great WCG Pie for the 3rd March 2020....
> 
> View attachment 150398
> 
> ...



I'm in yeah!

Thanks to my 3600x running 100% while not gaming!


----------



## phill (Apr 6, 2020)

And here's the WCG Pie for the 5th April 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





Another amazing day for everyone and what a great day!!   

Fantastic work everyone, so impressed we might not have the sheer numbers of some of the other teams but we can certainly still put out the decent numbers and mix with the best of them   

See you all soon!!


----------



## phill (Apr 7, 2020)

And now for the 6th April 2020 WCG Pie stats....  











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





Well what another great day to team TPU's WCG team    Such an support from our members here at TPU and I'm hoping that we could pick up a few other members along the way with the new work unit coming out....  The team is always amazing    So many thanks for you all, massive


----------



## phill (Apr 8, 2020)

Right well, here comes the WCG Pie for the 7th April 2020....  Who came where and were did you want to come??!!   











Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





Another amazing day for team TPU with 51 members hitting over 4,000 points as a minimum and a total of 68 members returning work too  

Can't thank everyone enough for everything that they do for the team and if you contribute to both WCG and the FAH team, power to you!!  We couldn't be in the position we are without each and everyone of you so                              

Take care of yourselves and see you soon!!


----------



## phill (Apr 11, 2020)

Finally, here's the update for the WCG Pie for the 8th April 2020....












Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





Amazing effort and work from everyone today   34 members from 67 hitting over 10,000 points and then 51 of 67 hitting at least 4,000 points for the day...  Outstanding efforts!!    We'll hopefully see everyone back tomorrrow??


----------



## phill (Apr 11, 2020)

And last but certainly not least by a mile.... WCG Pie for the 9th April 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





Superb efforts from everyone as always!!    Another 67 members contributing to our team today and 50 of the 67 hitting over 4,000 points as a minimum...  !!     Can't thank everyone enough for the support with this       

See you tomorrow everyone!!


----------



## Arjai (Apr 11, 2020)

Woke up this morning as 32. 13 or 14 days until 31.


----------



## xvi (Apr 11, 2020)

Arjai said:


> Woke up this morning as 32. 13 or 14 days until 31.


Awh, you just passed me!


----------



## phill (Apr 12, 2020)

And last but definitely not least before I get to bed, here's the WCG Pie results for the 10th April 2020.....











Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 





A brilliant day from everyone, we seem to have more people hitting that 4,000 point target than yesterday which is amazing    I hope it long may continue!!  

How is everyone??  Are they able to get work units ok and no issues all crunching away??  
Shattered guys, so will catch up more tomorrow   Hope you're all ok and more so well


----------



## phill (Apr 13, 2020)

And now for the WCG Pie for the 11th April 2020.....  Hoping for a surprising day today!!  











Spoiler: 21 - 64!!











Wow what a day!!    51 members hitting over 4,000 points and a total of 64 members contributing as well    It can't be a bad day!! 

A PB from me hitting just over 99,000 points in a day, I've aimed for 100,000 points tomorrow so here's hoping!!    That wasn't 24 hour crunching for some of the rigs so impressed with the Ryzen even more so!! 
I don't believe our team has ever looked so strong!!    The top 10 is massively competitive and high up on points, need at least 62,000 today just to get in the doors!!  

It's very late here, so I'm heading to bed...  Massive thank you's to everyone again as always!!


----------



## jlewis02 (Apr 13, 2020)

I take it my points are on the wrong team?


----------



## jlewis02 (Apr 13, 2020)

Fixed it


----------



## phill (Apr 13, 2020)

And now last but so not least, here's some stats from the WCG Pie team for the 12th April 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 64!!





 





What a great day everyone!!    Great work from everyone contributing today and 49 members hitting over the 4,000 point marker as well, what a day!!  

Somewhat surprised with my daily total..  Wasn't quite expecting that many points but I was definitely gunning for 100,000+    Very pleased and I'll update with some findings in the Cruncher Efficiency thread for anyone wishing to be put to sleep for a dull post   
Thanks for putting up with me everyone  

Looking forward to seeing everyone tomorrow   
I hope everyone is doing well


----------



## phill (Apr 13, 2020)

jlewis02 said:


> I take it my points are on the wrong team?


What was the issue as I noticed you where in the stats when I grabbed them this morning??  It does take a little while sometimes to have them update and come through....


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 13, 2020)

phill said:


> And now last but so not least, here's some stats from the WCG Pie team for the 12th April 2020....
> 
> [SPOILER="21 - 64!!  [/SPOILER]
> 
> ...


You used 127 days for your +100k. I did it in 65. I know that is not the efficiency you refer to (points/watt hour), just saying that the CPU/OS/project combination is as important.


----------



## jlewis02 (Apr 13, 2020)

phill said:


> What was the issue as I noticed you where in the stats when I grabbed them this morning??  It does take a little while sometimes to have them update and come through....


It was set to hide my info for some reason.


----------



## phill (Apr 14, 2020)

mstenholm said:


> You used 127 days for your +100k. I did it in 65. I know that is not the efficiency you refer to (points/watt hour), just saying that the CPU/OS/project combination is as important.



At the moment I just wished to hit the 100k in points rather than worry too much how I got there   But yes, it does make a big difference running the right tasks and work units on the CPUs.  At the moment, I've two profiles, one for my Xeon's and the other for all my Ryzen rigs.  I've everything selected for my Ryzen and the only thing not selected for the Xeon's are the ARP units since they can take over a day to complete.  With any of the Ryzen CPUs I'm looking at under 12 hours in some cases...  A little bit different me thinks..
I managed to return 1138 results yesterday, totalling just over 127 days worth of work   Using a 160 threads 

My two 1700X's run Linux Mint (19.3 I think?) and the 3900X and 2700X run Windows 10 as I use the 3900X as my daily PC and I fold with the 2700X as it has my 1070 in there as well.  The rest have a RX 480 in which I'm not sure is great for folding compared to the Nvidia cards I have (1070 and the two/three 1080 Ti's )  



jlewis02 said:


> It was set to hide my info for some reason.


If it was that simple, that's all the better then    Glad to have you on the team!!


----------



## phill (Apr 15, 2020)

And now here's the update you've all been waiting for, the WCG Pie for the 13th April 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 69!!





 





Another amazing day everyone!!    Another great day with 49 members hitting over the 4,000 points marker and a total of 69 members contributing today all told!!    Great work everyone!!


----------



## NastyHabits (Apr 16, 2020)

Holy cow!  I made top 20 on TPU's WCG today.  I pretty sure that's the first time.  Staying at home has it's rewards.


----------



## Lorec (Apr 16, 2020)

NastyHabits said:


> Holy cow!  I made top 20 on TPU's WCG today.  I pretty sure that's the first time.  Staying at home has it's rewards.


CONGRATS!     Putting in some major work!
In my case though, its exactly opposite  I dont let my main crunch in peace bcoz its in constant use.


----------



## NastyHabits (Apr 16, 2020)

Lorec said:


> CONGRATS!     Putting in some major work!
> In my case though, its exactly opposite  I dont let my main crunch in peace bcoz its in constant use.


@Lorec Thanks for your praising my efforts.  I have a dedicated machine that does folding at home and WCG, and my main PC does WCG only.   After the fires in California last year and the power shutoff killed my old main PC, I no longer leave them on when I go away overnight.  My main PC got foobar'd, and I replaced it with a better one.  And although I don't leave the main PC on overnight, since I'm home day after boring day, and the main has more cores than the old one, my WCG numbers are doing very nicely.


----------



## phill (Apr 18, 2020)

Apologies for my utter rubbishness everyone, but here's some much needed updates!! 

WCG Pie for the 14th April 2020......












Spoiler: 21 - 69!!





 





Another great day from everyone!!    35 members hitting over 10,500 points and a total of 52 members hitting over 4,000 points....  We had a good number of contributors today as well, 69!!    

Right as I've made enough bad jokes, off to the next days update....


----------



## phill (Apr 18, 2020)

Someone needing some WCG Pie stats for the 15th April 2020...??!!











Spoiler: 21 - 69!!





 





Another amazing day everyone!!    What can I say that I've not said 1000 times before!!??   So proud to be part of this amazing team!!      Please do keep up all the great work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Apr 18, 2020)

And now for the last one for the moment.....  WCG Pie for the 16th April 2020.....











Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





And finally we are up to date with FAH and WCG Pie!!   

So what a team we have and what a great few days we have had in this update...  We must be one of the most constant teams out there!!!   

@Lorec I see someone slipped into the top 10 again   

@NastyHabits amazing work for hitting into the top 20!!    Recently it's been bloody hard to get into the top 20 and definitely into the top 10!!  Many congrats for getting up that far!!  I'll see you in the top 10 spot soon enough I'm sure  

Right guys at 2am I think I need some sleep so I'm going to head off and get some sleep!!  Update tomorrow I am looking forward to!!   

I hope everyone is doing well and is alright!!


----------



## phill (Apr 19, 2020)

And now for the big one....  WCG Pie for the 17th April 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 





Another great day for everyone in WCG Pie    31 members hitting over 10,000 points and another 18 hitting over 4,000 points...  Outstanding work everyone


----------



## phill (Apr 19, 2020)

And now for yesterdays WCG Pie, the 18th April 2020......











Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 





Another outstanding day for Team TPU    Another 66 members contributing to our team and the top 53 hitting over 4,000 points for the day    Amazing efforts everyone and thank you for the contributions as always!!  Team TPU couldn't do it without you!!


----------



## phill (Apr 21, 2020)

And now for the last little bit from me, 19th April 2020 WCG Pie....











Spoiler: 21 - 65!!





 





Another great day for team TPU    65 members contributing today and a total of 50 of us hitting over 4,000 points for the day!!  

Amazing support and contributions from everyone as always!!    Take it easy everyone and see you tomorrow!!


----------



## bogmali (Apr 21, 2020)

Just got a TR 1950X added to my stable....watch yourself there @T-Bob and Bruce @thebluebumblebee


----------



## phill (Apr 21, 2020)

bogmali said:


> Just got a TR 1950X added to my stable....watch yourself there @T-Bob and Bruce @thebluebumblebee


Pics or its not real!!


----------



## bogmali (Apr 21, 2020)

phill said:


> Pics or its not real!!


















It's nothing fancy/flashy


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 21, 2020)

bogmali said:


> It's nothing fancy/flashy


 The challenge is if you can beat my 24 threads with your 32. I will give you a hit - run SCC, avoid MIP. @bogmali


----------



## bogmali (Apr 21, 2020)

mstenholm said:


> The challenge is if you can beat my 24 threads with your 32



Do we need to go back to the old F@H rivalry days? You do know what I am capable 



mstenholm said:


> I will give you a hit - run SCC, avoid MIP. @bogmali



Will check it out and see where I stand


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 21, 2020)

bogmali said:


> Do we need to go back to the old F@H rivalry days? You do know what I am capable
> 
> 
> 
> Will check it out and see where I stand


There are at least one 1950X that beat me so it is durable.
My folding hardware have improved a bit since the early days .


----------



## bogmali (Apr 21, 2020)

mstenholm said:


> There are at least one 1950X that beat me so it is durable



PPD on said setup (yours)? Looks like a 3900X


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 21, 2020)

bogmali said:


> PPD on said setup (yours)? Looks like a 3900X


40k and yes 3900X, 23 threads, one for folding.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 21, 2020)

mstenholm said:


> 40k and yes 3900X, 23 threads, one for folding.



Nice PPD!


----------



## phill (Apr 22, 2020)

And here's the WCG Pie for the 20th April 2020.....











Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 





Another great day from TPU    51 members hitting over the 4,300 point barrier and 66 members contributing to the team in total      Great work everyone !!    Can't thank everyone enough for the huge contributions and support each day that you give the team!!  

Take care all and speak tomorrow


----------



## phill (Apr 22, 2020)

And now for the big one, WCG Pie for the 21st April 2020....  Were did you get to yesterday??!!.....











Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 





What an amazing day for team TPU    49 members hitting over the 4,000 points marker and a total of 66 members contributing to the team today     The top 20 and the top 10 looking amazing as well, what an amazing set of members we have in our team here at TPU!!  

Great work everyone!!    Can't wait to see tomorrow's results!!


----------



## phill (Apr 24, 2020)

And now for the WCG Pie for the 22nd April 2020.....











Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





I think due to the server down time the scores might not quite be a true reflection on the work done during the day but I'm still impressed at the fact we have done so well again with such a small team compared to some...  Congrats to team TPU!!    Amazing work everyone!!

Now I think it's time for a well deserved sleep...!!  Have a good one all and take care


----------



## phill (Apr 24, 2020)

And now for the WCG Pie for the 23rd April 2020.....











Spoiler: 21 - 70!!





 





What another amazing day     The top 20 going nuts and then another 50 members contributing on top as well, been a busy day for WCG for TPU today!!     Outstanding work everyone, thank you so much for all the support...  Thank you's don't go far enough....


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 24, 2020)

bogmali said:


> Just got a TR 1950X added to my stable....watch yourself there @T-Bob and Bruce @thebluebumblebee


Well, you caught me.  Maybe I should stop with the MIP's.  I've been trying to get to 30 20 years on those.


----------



## phill (Apr 26, 2020)

Well and that brings us on to the WCG Pie for the 24th April 2020....  Where did you come??.....











Spoiler: 21 - 71!!





 





Another fantastic day for everyone    50 members hitting over 4,000 points and a total of 71 members contributing    Great work everyone!!    It seems the top 4 members are gunning for a world record I think!!    Outstanding efforts everyone!!


----------



## phill (Apr 26, 2020)

And now for the WCG Pie update for the 25th April 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





Another great day for the WCG Team at TPU!!  67 member contributing to the team and a massive contribution from our top 10 as always!!  Wow guys....  I hope you're electric bills are cheap!!  

Awesome work everyone!!  See you tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Apr 28, 2020)

And here's an update for the 26th April 2020 for the amazing TPU's WCG Pie....











Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





Amazing work from everyone today, massive thanks on the awesome support this team always gets   A good turn out today and with 68 members contributing to the team, we are forever grateful


----------



## phill (Apr 29, 2020)

And now for our WCG Pie stats for the 27th April 2020.....











Spoiler: 21 - 69!!





 





Another outstanding day and what a day for decent results    Thank you everyone supporting our team and contributing    We couldn't do and be where we are in the standings without you all!!   Another day tomorrow, can't wait to see you all there


----------



## phill (Apr 30, 2020)

And for todays WCG Pie....  How did we get on??  Results for the 28th April 2020.....












Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





Another amazing day for team TPU    Awesome work from everyone as always and some next level support from people!!    Couldn't ask for more!!


----------



## phill (May 1, 2020)

And slowly but surely I've made it back to the WCG Pie for the 29th April 2020......











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





A massive congrats to everyone contributing today!!    Doing amazingly as always and there's nothing more we can ask from you all!!    So thank you


----------



## phill (May 1, 2020)

And now for todays stats of WCG Pie for the 30th April 2020.....











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





Another fantastic day everyone     We are certainly kicking bottom!!   

I hope that everyone is doing well and is alright...  Apologies for the delay on updating everything...  See you all tomorrow


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 1, 2020)

Thanks @phill !


----------



## phill (May 2, 2020)

And here's a small update for the 1st May 2020 for the WCG Pie as well.....











Spoiler: 21 - 69!!





 





Another amazing day for team TPU!!    Some great contributions by everyone and very nice turn out as well   

Hopefully with the summer months coming and heat being an issue, we can still carry on as we are, I'm not a fan of the heat and certainly neither is my air cooled 3900X!!    Great work everyone and that top 10 is looking very very competitive!!    Massive respects to you all for the support of the cause and to our wonderful TPU team...


----------



## phill (May 2, 2020)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Thanks @phill !


Anytime sir!!


----------



## phill (May 3, 2020)

And here's the pie that I think everyone wants a piece of...  WCG Pie for the 2nd May 2020.....











Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





A great day from everyone taking part!!  Massive congrats to our top 10 as always, they always surpass themselves!!    The top 45 isn't a slouch either.....!!  It's great to have everyone on board and even better to have everyone supporting TPU as they always have done, can't thank everyone enough for that!!   

Amazing guys!!    Thank you so much!!


----------



## phill (May 4, 2020)

And now for some of the great WCG Pie for the 3rd May 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





What a great day and with all the members contributing, it made it possible for team TPU to pass its next milestone!!    An utter amazing achievement!!    Amazing work everyone and thanks for the contributions!!   
That top 10 is getting more and more competitive as time goes on!!     If only I could afford the electric....             Respect to you all!!


----------



## phill (May 5, 2020)

Now here's the WCG Pie for the 4th May 2020......  May the 4th be with you.....











Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 





Great efforts for today everyone, very happy to see the massive contributions as always     top efforts from everyone, can't wait to see tomorrow's results


----------



## phill (May 6, 2020)

Well and now for the WCG Pie for the 5th May 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





Ah, another day and another slice of pie for people    Great work everyone!!  Really great day of contributions    solid results from 48 members for hitting over the 4,000 points marker and we have a total of 68 members contributing today as well    Great stuff   

If anyone has friends or family that might be interested in contributing to our team, please do let them know about the team and the forum!!  It's a brilliant place to be!!


----------



## phill (May 7, 2020)

And here's for a lovely WCG Pie update for the 6th May 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





Another great day as always    Well done everyone!!    Darn good turn out and a very nice daily score, even more so as we are in the top 10 today!!    Roll on tomorrow


----------



## phill (May 8, 2020)

Stoners for the 7th May 2020....




@windwhirl !!     
Congrats to our lone stoner today!!  Great work hitting the next milestone    Hopefully, we'll see you again soon


----------



## phill (May 8, 2020)

And now for the WCG Pie for the 7th May 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 69!!





 





Another great day for team TPU as always    I hope that everyone is going well and doing alright!!    May thanks for all the contributions guys and gals!!  Amazing support and effort for team TPU!!


----------



## phill (May 9, 2020)

Well here goes nothing for the 8th May 2020 for WCG Pie.....  












Spoiler: 21 - 70!!





 





Well another great day for team TPU!!  I hope everyone is doing well??  I guess over the next month or so, we'll have a few drops in scores from all teams taking part with the amount of heat we'll have as the summer months come...  I do like the other three seasons rather than the summer    Too muggy over here in the UK to be nice when its hot and sadly, I've no pool outside in the back garden that I can go take a quick dip in either!!     Would be nice tho....

Still, I hope that everyone doesn't over heat themselves with all this crunching and folding!!   Take care of yourselves and see you tomorrow


----------



## phill (May 11, 2020)

And now we have the WCG Pie update for the 9th May 2020....  (where does the damn time go??!!)











Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





A great day for team TPU with all the members contributing as always !!   Great work everyone and it's really been a good day    I hope everyone is doing well and ok today??!!  

Crunching heaven as always everyone    See you tomorrow !!


----------



## phill (May 12, 2020)

And now for the WCG Pie update for the 10th May 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 65!!





 





Great work everyone     Apologies for the rush posting but it's 130am nearly and I should be at work tomorrow!! 

Amazing efforts as always guys and gals, your contributions are leg endery


----------



## phill (May 12, 2020)

How about some WCG Pie for the 11th May 2020 then??.....











Spoiler: 21 - 69!!





 





Another great day for team TPU    Solid points from all the members and one or two more today as well    Great work everyone!!   

See now this is why I love being here at TPU so much, it's like a famliy


----------



## Arjai (May 13, 2020)

Just got my 2nd Ryzen 2700 up and running, and Crunching, a few minutes ago.


----------



## phill (May 13, 2020)

Arjai said:


> Just got my 2nd Ryzen 2700 up and running, and Crunching, a few minutes ago.


Nice one mate    I'd personally retire those two i3's you have as I'm sure the two Ryzen's would definitely give a load more points for the power usage!!  Those Ryzen's shine with some tweaking when it comes to power consumption....


----------



## phill (May 13, 2020)

And here's some stats from the 12th May 2020 for the WCG Pie.....











Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





Well guys massive well done and congrats as always!!    Some great scores as always guys!!    45 members hitting over the 4,000 point marker as well today


----------



## phill (May 14, 2020)

And here's some WCG Pie for the 13th May 2020!!











Spoiler: 21 - 70!!





 





Great work everyone    Another great day for everyone in TPU!!    Thank you all for the contributions to the team!!


----------



## phill (May 15, 2020)

And now for the WCG Pie for the 14th May 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 72!!





 





Another great day from everyone at TPU!!    Massive appreciation for everyone who contributes, TPU would be where we are without each and everyone of you!!


----------



## phill (May 17, 2020)

Well here's some stats for the 15th May 2020 for the WCG Pie....











Spoiler: 21 - 73!!





 





Another massively great day for team TPU!!     More members hitting the 4,000 points marker and then even more members contributing as well!!    Win win in my eyes!!  

Massive thanks to everyone contributing to the team as always...  Couldn't do it without any one of you!!


----------



## phill (May 17, 2020)

And now for the WCG Pie for the 16th May 2020...











Spoiler: 21 - 78!!





 





And what a day we've had!!    78 members contrubting to the team and a massive 53 members hitting over the 4,000 point marker which is awesome    Great work everyone!!


----------



## phill (May 18, 2020)

Well here we are, another day, another piece of WCG Pie for the 17th May 2020.....











Spoiler: 21 - 72!!





 





A great day for TPU's WCG team, over 70 members hitting up some numbers and contributing to our amazing team and producing some damn good numbers as well     I honestly can't think of asking more from a team than that??   

Amazing work everyone, thank you all for contributions!!


----------



## phill (May 20, 2020)

Well here we go for the WCG Pie for the 18th May 2020...












Spoiler: 21 - 76!!





 





Another amazing day for team TPU but also a nice higher member contribution rate as well!!    Awesome stuff everyone!!     76 members today, very nice !!    A massive 54 members hitting over the 4,000 points markers, very impressive!!


----------



## phill (May 20, 2020)

Well after making sure I'd posted yesterdays pie, here goes today's     19th May 2020 for some WCG Pie....











Spoiler: 21 - 75!!





 





Well another stonkingly good day    More members today contributing and a few more hitting over the 4,000 points marker as well    What more could you ask for??  
Awesome efforts everyone


----------



## phill (May 22, 2020)

Well now here is our amazing WCG Pie for the 20th May 2020.....











Spoiler: 21 - 75!!





 





Many congrats to everyone contributing today, excellent turn out for our team!!    Amazing that 52 members managed to hit over 4,000 points today and a total of 31 hit over 10,000!!    Awesome work guys!!    Look forward to seeing the results tomorrow


----------



## phill (May 23, 2020)

Well here's some stats for the WCG Pie for the 21st May 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 75!!





 





A great day for everyone today     Some great contributions as always and some great numbers in the top 10!!  Massive thanks to everyone contributing today!!


----------



## phill (May 23, 2020)

Well here goes nothing for the 22nd May 2020 for some WCG Pie  











Spoiler: 21 - 77!!





 





Great work Team TPU!    More members joining in and contributing which is amazing!!     50 members hitting 4000 points and over!!     Great work!! And a total of 77 members contributing altogether...  Brilliant work team TPU!!


----------



## phill (May 24, 2020)

And here's an update for the 23rd May 2020 for the WCG Pie....












Spoiler: 21 - 75!!





 





Great work everyone    Amazing scores for the day and loads of members joining in!!  Can't ever ask for more than that!!    Massive thanks to everyone!!


----------



## phill (May 26, 2020)

And here we go for the 24th May 2020 for WCG stats...











Spoiler: 21 - 75!!





 





Great work to everyone who's contributed today!!    Apologies for the quick update, but tired and needing some sleep!!


----------



## phill (May 27, 2020)

And here we go for some WCG Pie updates for the 25th May 2020!!











Spoiler: 21 - 73!!





 





Great work from everyone for today!!    Great to see some awesome numbers from everyone    Hoping that this sort of effort is going to help massively without group challenge coming up!!


----------



## phill (May 27, 2020)

And here's another update for the 26th May 2020 for the WCG Pie....











Spoiler: 21 - 71!!





 





Well another day and another slice of WCG Pie...  Wow what a load of updating!!  So, I think we are pretty much there now, just the Rosetta to do and boom!!    Maybe I should grab a beer.... 
Awesome efforts everyone, challenge coming soon..  I hope everyone can do as much as they are already and that's all we could ever ask from everyone here at TPU!!


----------



## Arjai (May 28, 2020)

I don't know what happened to @brandonwh64 but, I am taking his spot. Tomorrow.  It's 3 million pts. to the next spot so, this will be the final place for this season's climb. 
My goal was to hit the 33rd spot but, these 2 2700's, I built, out- performed my expectations for them.


----------



## phill (May 29, 2020)

Well here's some updated stats for everyone for the WCG Pie for the 27th May 2020...











Spoiler: 21 - 71!!





 





Great efforts today team!!    Great results as always   

If anyone has anything they'd like mentioned in these threads or posts for the updates, please do let me know  I'll see what I can do for all requests


----------



## Nordic (May 29, 2020)

It appears that all of my remote cruncher are down. That 36,000 result seems a bit insane for a 3900x. I am not sure if that is from a bit of sandbagging since I was without internet for a day, but I have past days with similar results.




__





						World Community Grid Project Stats
					





					stats.free-dc.org


----------



## phill (May 29, 2020)

Nordic said:


> It appears that all of my remote cruncher are down. That 36,000 result seems a bit insane for a 3900x. I am not sure if that is from a bit of sandbagging since I was without internet for a day, but I have past days with similar results.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think that you are far off the actual total for the day to be honest there @Nordic   I know mine easily seems to be hitting about the 20,000 mark and that's not on 24/7..  If you have the right tasks I'm sure the score would go up very nicely


----------



## phill (May 29, 2020)

Well, last but certainly not least, here's the results for the WCG Pie for the 28th May 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 72!!





 





Great work everyone    Another day of over 70 members bringing in the points for the team!! Can't ask for more now the heat has started to get rather toasty!!     Phew!!  PC room is getting warm!! LOL  30C is not comfortable for me to be sitting in!!  Going to see if I can move a few rigs around tomorrow and get the heat down!!

Massive thanks for all the support for the team guys!!  Hopefully see you all and maybe some more tomorrow!!


----------



## mstenholm (May 29, 2020)

phill said:


> Well, last but certainly not least, here's the results for the WCG Pie for the 28th May 2020....
> 
> View attachment 157165
> 
> ...


You don’t get into top 5 without some sweat


----------



## phill (May 29, 2020)

mstenholm said:


> You don’t get into top 5 without some sweat


Thank god my two servers are downstairs then, cos I'd be dying in this room if they where going as well!!  My home today is too warm!!  I need air con!!


----------



## phill (May 31, 2020)

Well guys here's the WCG Pie for the 29th May 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 70!!





 





Another great turn out today and many thanks to everyone who has been contributing today!!    I hope everyone is doing well and is OK...  It's been rather warm here today and I'm moved some of my crunchers out the PC room..  It was just getting too warm and I'm going to try and get another project sorted out at some point, so I needed some more space!! 

Stay safe and healthy all    See you tomorrow


----------



## phill (May 31, 2020)

Well I figured for my 7000th post, I'd make sure that I updated the WCG Pie for the yesterdays results...  So here's the 30th May 2020 results  











Spoiler: 21 - 73!!





 





And what a day for results    Great work team TPU!!                            Keep on crunching!!


----------



## phill (Jun 2, 2020)

And here we are for some WCG Pie stats for the 31st May 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 70!!





 





A great day even with a few less members hitting the contributions...    Summer months a not kind to our PCs, so please do keep an eye on the temps....  We don't want nothing going bang or hitting mega hot that it starts melting!!   

Be safe and well everyone...  See you tomorrow


----------



## phill (Jun 2, 2020)

And now we have the stats for the WCG Pie for the 1st June 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 71!!



*

 

 *



Massive thanks to each and everyone who contributed today   

Team TPU is a small group but we must have one of the best teams I think out there for the consistency and hard work that's put in by all to give us these daily numbers   

    See you all tomorrow


----------



## phill (Jun 4, 2020)

And here we go for the 2nd June 2020 for the WCG Pie....











Spoiler: 21 - 69!!





 





Well done everyone for the days results!!    Awesome work!!  The work units for the moment seem a little low with the points but everyone is doing great with what we have!!  Amazing efforts everyone, please do keep it up!!


----------



## phill (Jun 4, 2020)

Well here goes nothin'.....  A pie for the WCG for the 3rd June 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 72!!





 





Amazing efforts guys and gals     Had another smashing day!!  Shame summer is coming soon, I do wonder how our daily scores and team scores will be effected..  Does anyone think the other teams will have bigger issues than us??  

Hope everyone is doing well    Great work once again


----------



## phill (Jun 6, 2020)

And last but certainly not least, here's some WCG stats for the 4th June 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





Great results today everyone, always such great support from everyone in this team it's unreal    Looking forward to tomorrow's results!!    Please do keep up the amazing work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Jun 7, 2020)

So here we are for the WCG Pie for the 5th June 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 70!!





 





Great work everyone!!  Another great day!!  A few less members today but we have still managed to hit the same number of points or very near too as yesterday    Outstanding!!     roll on tomorrow to see what happens


----------



## phill (Jun 8, 2020)

Well last but certainly not least, we have the pie for WCG for the 6th June 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 70!!





 





Another great day everyone, congrats on the results    Managing to do well since we are now in summer...  Hopefully things will carry on forward and we'll get some great days ahead and hopefully some more members contributing!!   

I see @Norton has added a new toy to his list of crunchers......  Can't wait to see you back sir!!  

Until tomorrow everyone....


----------



## phill (Jun 9, 2020)

And now for the last but definitely not the least update before I end to the land of nod....  WCG Pie for the 7th June 2020...












Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





Well done everyone for the contributions for today    Great work as always and a very respectable score for our small but very awesome team!!    Very pleased and proud to be a part of it !!  I hope everyone is doing well and ok and I'll hopefully see you all a bit later on!!


----------



## phill (Jun 10, 2020)

Last but definitely not least, here's some WCG Pie for the 8th June 2020...











Spoiler: 21 - 70!!





 





Well yet another amazing day for team TPU!!    Great work everyone!!    I hope this nice sunny weather keeps up for me, making some good points during the day with all of the kit running, even if it's only for 8 to 10 hours!   

It is such a great team we have here for TPU...  Hats off to each and everyone contributing!!


----------



## phill (Jun 10, 2020)

And now for the WCG Pie for the 9th June 2020...











Spoiler: 21 - 74!!





 





What a great day    Some nice numbers for the members contributing today, 74 in total!!    We've had 43 members hitting over the 4,000 points today as well, so it's been a very good day for team TPU!!   

Please do keep up the amazing work everyone, we couldn't and wouldn't be in the position we are in without each and everyone of you!!


----------



## phill (Jun 11, 2020)

And now last but definintely not least, we have some pie results for WCG for the 10th June 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 71!!





 





Another great day for us guys, 71 members contributing today, really good to see!!  If we could just interest a few more people to come crunch for us!!  

I hope everyone is doing well and is alright...    Hoping to see everyone again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Jun 12, 2020)

And now for the WCG Pie for the 11th June 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





Great work today everyone!!  I'm guessing the summer months have started and the temps are creeping up with the slight drop in points across all the teams I think...  I hope everyone is well,. cool and safe!!    Take care all, see you tomorrow


----------



## phill (Jun 14, 2020)

Well and last but definitely not least..  Here's some WCG Pie for the 12th June 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 73!!





 





Great day here guys by everyone    Hopefully things can improve once the summer is out the way..  It's meant to be getting warm in the UK in the next few days I think, so hopefully if the sun is out, I'll be able to get everyone working on full tilt   I like to hope anyways!! 

Great work and great support from everyone as always, so thank you!!


----------



## phill (Jun 14, 2020)

Well without further ado, here's some results for the WCG Pie for the 13th June 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





Well another good day of results at TPU    I hope everyone has had a good day today??

Turned out rather warm over in the south west of England today but then everything was running to try and help with some much needed points    Nice amount of members contributing today..  Hopefully we can grab a few more members this winter   
All the best guys and gals, see you tomorrow


----------



## phill (Jun 16, 2020)

And last but not least, we have the WCG Pie for the 14th June 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





Great work everyone for today    Good solid results and nicely done!!    I hope everyone is doing alright, will see you tomorrow  !!


----------



## phill (Jun 16, 2020)

And here we go for a WCG Pie update for the 15th June 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 69!!





 





Great work from everyone today as always    Please do keep contributing, however much you can   This team wouldn't be in the position in the rankings without you all!!  

I hope everyone is doing well and staying safe!!   See you all tomorrow


----------



## phill (Jun 17, 2020)

And now for the WCG Pie bit for the 16th June 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





Not a bad day at all everyone    Great work on the contributions!!  

I think the points across the board seem to have dropped somewhat, maybe these work units we have currently just aren't bringing in the points as much as before...  Damn shame....
Please do keep up the amazing work everyone!!   See you all tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Jun 19, 2020)

And here we go for the 17th June 2020 for some WCG Pie....











Spoiler: 21 - 70!!





 





Another successful day for team TPU!    Managed very well today and with a few more contributing as well, made it a little easier to pass over the 7m+ points barrier for the day...   I hope that everyone is well and ok?  Keep on crunching everyone, so proud of our team!!


----------



## phill (Jun 20, 2020)

And now for some WCG Pie action for the 18th June 2020.....











Spoiler: 21 - 65!!





 





Another great day from a great team    Great work everyone!!  A good day of members contributing and some very nice scores as well    I hope everyone is doing well and is alright??  Thank you to each and every one of you contributing to our small ish team, thanks don't do enough justice...  See you all again tomorrow with luck!!


----------



## phill (Jun 20, 2020)

And now we have the big one, the WCG Pie stats for the 19th June 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





Great work everyone    Another good day for TPU's WCG team   

I hope everyone is doing alright and ok??    See you all tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Jun 21, 2020)

Well here comes some WCG Pie stats for the 20th June 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 65!!





 





Another great day everyone !!    Please do keep up the amazing work and effort you all put in every day!!   

Looking forward to seeing you all tomorrow with another update


----------



## phill (Jun 22, 2020)

Well here goes everyone, an update for WCG Pie for the 21st June 2020!!











Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 





Another great day as always for team TPU!!    Massive thanks as always to everyone contributing to our amazing team!!  I hope everyone is doing well and is alright    Hopefully see you all again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Jun 23, 2020)

And now for some WCG Pie for the 22nd June 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





Another fine day as always TPU!!    Great work and I can't wait to see tomorrow's results!!   You are all amazing!!


----------



## phill (Jun 24, 2020)

Now here's some WCG Pie stats for the 23rd June 2020!!











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





Great work everyone!!    Nearly 50 members hitting the 4000 points for the day    Amazing!!  A good turn out as well at 67 members contributing in total as well   Great work everyone, thank you so much!!


----------



## phill (Jun 25, 2020)

And well, the last but certainly not least WCG Pie stats update for the 24th June 2020.....











Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 





A very nice day for Team TPU as always     Amazing efforts everyone!!  With the heat I can but only       everyone returning work, it's blooming hot!!    32C here in the south west in the UK again today and I'm sure the PCs are not enjoying the weather!!  I'm not sure how else I can get the temps down for the PCs and indeed the servers but having air con running!!  That ain't gonna be cheap to run!!  :crying:  

Thank you everyone


----------



## phill (Jun 27, 2020)

Well here's some of our stats for WCG Pie for the 25th June 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





Well here goes for the WCG stats    Pretty decent day overall I think, 45 members hitting the 4000+ points and a total of 67 members contributing for the day    Our top 10 members pushing very well as always  
Respect to everyone for their help and time for our team   Take care everyone, see you tomorrow


----------



## phill (Jun 28, 2020)

And here we go for some WCG Pie for the 26th June 2020...











Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 





Well done to everyone supporting the team today and contributing   We've had a good day, 47 members managing over 4000 points and a total of 66 members contributing    Another busy day for me, so best get some extra sleep I think!!   Take it steady everyone, hopefully I'll see you all tomorrow


----------



## phill (Jun 29, 2020)

Last but definitely not least, here's some WCG Pie for the 27th June 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





Another great day for TPUs WCG team    46 hitting over the 4000 point marker today and a total of 67 contributing as well to our team    Definitely a good day!!    Thank you to all contributing to our team today and always!!  We couldn't be in this position without you!!  
Will hopefully see you again for another update....


----------



## phill (Jun 29, 2020)

And now the big pie that everyone wants....  WCG Pie for the 28th June 2020...











Spoiler: 21 - 70!!





 





Great work everyone    Good strong top 10 as always and another 34 members hitting over the 4000 points marker and another 26 contributing on top!!    Very nice everyone!!  Great efforts!!  

I hope to see you all tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Jun 30, 2020)

And now for the big WCG Pie in the sky...  29th June 2020 results...











Spoiler: 21 - 70!!





 





Amazing efforts everyone!!    Had a great day today  
70 members contributing today, great effort    See you all tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Jul 1, 2020)

And here we go for the last one of the day, the WCG Pie for the 30th June 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





Well what a great day    Everyone at TPU does an amazing job for this team, I couldn't be happier!!    If only we could get a few more members that would be even better!!
I hope everyone is doing well and ok??  Will see you all tomorrow


----------



## phill (Jul 2, 2020)

And now for the WCG Pie for the 1st July 2020....












Spoiler: 21 - 69!!





 





Great efforts everyone!!    Nice day had by everyone!!  If anyone has some friends out there who would like to join an amazing crunching team   

Hopefully we'll see more of us tomorrow   Take care everyone!!  Keep on crunching!!


----------



## phill (Jul 3, 2020)

Here's an update for the WCG Pie for the 2nd July 2020....












Spoiler: 21 - 69!!





 





Great work everyone!!   A really good effort considering its Summer    I hope everyone isn't melting or having thermal throttling!!     Many many thanks as always for the support and contributions from everyone    We are doing great as a team, so proud!!


----------



## phill (Jul 5, 2020)

Now here comes some WCG Pie for the 3rd July 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





Great work from everyone!!    I hope that you're all doing well and are all ok    Thank you all for carrying the support on crunching, can't thank you all enough   

I hope that we can carry on being as great as we always are  This team is nothing short of amazing!!  
All the best guys, will see you hopefully all tomorrow


----------



## phill (Jul 6, 2020)

And now for some WCG Pie for the 4th July 2020...











Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





Great efforts everyone     Another solid result for the day today     Oh and by the way, Happy (belated!!) 4th July to those over in the US, which I think might be most of you!!   I hope that everyone is doing well and ok today?? 

Hopefully see you all tomorrow


----------



## phill (Jul 7, 2020)

And now we have the amazing WCG Pie for the 5th July 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





Great work everyone!!    Another great day for team TPU!!


----------



## phill (Jul 7, 2020)

And now for the 6th July 2020 for the WCG Pie stats.....











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





Great work everyone     Another really great day of crunching for team TPU!!    See you all tomorrow for another update    Hopefully, I'll get to do the stats at work or not forget to bring them home!! 

Hope everyone is doing well and ok!!


----------



## phill (Jul 8, 2020)

Here we go for some WCG Pie for the 7th July 2020...











Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





Great work everyone    Really great work!!  I hope everyone is doing well??
48 members hitting over the 4,000 points for the day and we had a total of 68 members contributing to the team yesterday!!  
The top 20 doing great as well, 32 member hitting over 10,000 points as well for the day is awesome!!   

See you tomorrow with some luck


----------



## phill (Jul 9, 2020)

And now here's some stats for the 8th July 2020 for the WCG Pie.....  Enjoy everyone  











Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





Great efforts from everyone today, nice work     46 members hitting over 4,000 points and 31 of those members hitting over 10,000!!   The top 10 doing awesomely well as always...  Hope everyone is well and ok??


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 10, 2020)

Tease!


----------



## phill (Jul 10, 2020)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Tease!


You'll have to explain mate!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 10, 2020)

The actual stats didn't show up at first.  Looks like I should have hit refresh one more time.


----------



## phill (Jul 10, 2020)

thebluebumblebee said:


> The actual stats didn't show up at first.  Looks like I should have hit refresh one more time.


That was my blondness working overtime...  I'd hit crtl and enter accidently and then took to long to post up the stats     Please accept my humble apologies sir!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 10, 2020)

I think it was 11:30 PM your time.  No apologies needed or warranted.


----------



## phill (Jul 10, 2020)

It's me, apologies are always warranted!!


----------



## phill (Jul 10, 2020)

Well here goes for the last update for the day, some WCG Pie for the 9th July 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 69!!





 





Great work everyone    I know these stats aren't the full picture to the days results so I'm very pleased with the results put in by everyone today    I hope that the stats pages from Free-DC are backup and running tomorrow so we can get back on track!!  

See you tomorrow guys and gals    Plus keep up the great work!!


----------



## phill (Jul 13, 2020)

And here we go for the 10th July 2020 for the WCG Pie ....












Spoiler: 21 - 70!!





 





Great work everyone    Had a good turn out today for sure!!   Nearly 53 members hitting past the 4,000 points for the team and a total of 70 members returning work for our team..  Outstanding everyone!!


----------



## phill (Jul 13, 2020)

And now for the last one of the day, the WCG Pie for the 11th July 2020...











Spoiler: 21 - 70!!





 





Great work everyone, another good day for Team TPU!!     Hopefully we'll see you all tomorrow for another update    Please do keep up the amazing work!!


----------



## phill (Jul 13, 2020)

And now for the 12th July 2020 for the WCG Pie stats....











Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





Congrats to everyone today!!  Great work and solid contributions!!    32 members hitting over 10,000 points for the day and a total of 68 members returning work...  Very very good stuff!!  

I hope everyone is doing well, I'll hopefully see you tomorrow


----------



## phill (Jul 14, 2020)

And now for the 13th July 2020 for the WCG Pie stats for the day.....











Spoiler: 21 - 72!!





 





Some really great numbers today everyone!!    72 members contributing which is a great turn out for TPU!!    Massive thanks and        from me to each of you!!

I hope everyone is doing well and is alright??  Hopefully I'll see you all tomorrow


----------



## manofthem (Jul 14, 2020)

phill said:


> 72 members contributing



Wihoo, placed 60th with 1.3k 

Today should be better as Freedc is already showing 3.5k.


----------



## phill (Jul 14, 2020)

Welcome back to this man    Thank you for joining back up with us @manofthem !!


----------



## phill (Jul 16, 2020)

And here goes for the 14th July 2020 for the WCG Pie for the day.....











Spoiler: 21 - 71!!





 





Great work to everyone today who has been able to contribute    Had a really good day, 71 members contributing and 45 of those members managing to get over 4,000 points as well    Brilliant work everyone!!  

I hope everyone is doing well and ok and I hope to see you all tomorrow again


----------



## phill (Jul 16, 2020)

And now for the 15th July 2020 for WCG Pie....











Spoiler: 21 - 72!!





 





Another stonkingly good day!!    72 members contributing and a very good result from the top 29 and top 10!!  Those numbers are looking pretty sweet!!    Congrats and thank to everyone for their support!!


----------



## manofthem (Jul 16, 2020)

Great work, pie eaters! 

I'm hoping my ppd settles a little higher than 7k on this 1600x. I think back in the day it was about 9-10k, but I have been messing with my pc a lot, testing some things, so that may account for it.


----------



## phill (Jul 16, 2020)

manofthem said:


> Great work, pie eaters!
> 
> I'm hoping my ppd settles a little higher than 7k on this 1600x. I think back in the day it was about 9-10k, but I have been messing with my pc a lot, testing some things, so that may account for it.


Whatever it might end up to be, we are just very happy to have you on board this amazing team @manofthem !!  Numbers are only numbers at the end of the day..  Everyone does so much for this team already, whether its one unit or 1000 units in a day, they all go towards our score   We are in this all together


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 17, 2020)

manofthem said:


> Great work, pie eaters!
> 
> I'm hoping my ppd settles a little higher than 7k on this 1600x. I think back in the day it was about 9-10k, but I have been messing with my pc a lot, testing some things, so that may account for it.


The WU's we have now don't give the PPD that we used to get with the Ryzens.  Bummer.


----------



## manofthem (Jul 17, 2020)

thebluebumblebee said:


> The WU's we have now don't give the PPD that we used to get with the Ryzens.  Bummer.



You must be right and I'll have to accept it.  7.7k two days ago, 7.9k yesterday.  I've been doing a lot of backing up and such, so I should hit 8k on a day when it just sits.  It's all good.  As @phill said, it's all about joining the team and doing something


----------



## phill (Jul 18, 2020)

manofthem said:


> You must be right and I'll have to accept it.  7.7k two days ago, 7.9k yesterday.  I've been doing a lot of backing up and such, so I should hit 8k on a day when it just sits.  It's all good.  As @phill said, it's all about joining the team and doing something


PPD is just a by product of what we do   Sure it's amazing to hit high numbers everyday and whilst some of our members never slow down and just get faster or more points day in day out, which is utterly amazing, I never expect it and I wouldn't dream of saying to ANYONE on the team, you need to hit this speed or else I'll boot you from it...

No way sir....  I'd rather have members doing whatever they wished/where able to/manage to do, rather than getting into trouble because of it..  So, this is why to me whilst higher than high PPD is great, it's certainly NOT what I expect from anyone in the team   If a member chooses to do so, amazing, massive respect to them and then on the other end of the spectrum if they only do one hour a day and that returns one or two results, so be it   Not everyone can run this stuff all the time...  I don't, so I don't expect anyone else to   But, free country   world so I ask you to do whatever it is you wish to do and can easily do without getting you into any form of trouble 

I hope TPU's members understand that, it goes for WCG, FAH or even Rosetta as well..  If you can contribute to each of them, utterly amazing...  If you choose to do one or two, that's awesome too  

Slight rant over   

More to the point, I hope everyone is doing well and ok??


----------



## manofthem (Jul 18, 2020)

phill said:


> Slight rant over



I love your rants, keep them coming  

What you say is understood, to be sure. There is no pressure that I ever noticed. Team members have also naturally encouraged others simply by doing what they're doing, likely without even realizing it. 




phill said:


> More to the point, I hope everyone is doing well and ok??



To this end, all is well. Some storms rolling today, but they're finishing up. This time of year power can be iffy due to summer rains/storms.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 18, 2020)

I only brought up PPD because I didn't want @manofthem to think he was doing something wrong.  My Ryzen 1700, running Linux and only OpenPandemics - COVID-19 WU's, is only getting 11K PPD.  Here's what it used to get:


thebluebumblebee said:


> thebluebumblebee | Seasonic G-450 | Ryzen 7 1700 + GTX 460| 1 SSD | 135 watts | *20,761 *|153.79 | Mint 18.1 XFCE | OET/HSTB only


----------



## phill (Jul 18, 2020)

Finally I'm getting around to our WCG Pie updates for the 16th July 2020....  Apologies everyone!!












Spoiler: 21 - 72!!





 





Great work everyone today!!    72 members contributing and I hope sometime soon, we can make a day for the days we have 80 members contributing!!  That would be awesome!!  
I hope everyone is doing well and is alright??  After one last update, that'll be it from me today, I'm shattered!!  If there's any problems everyone, buzz me via PM 

Hopefully I'll see you tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Jul 19, 2020)

And for the last update for today...  Results for the 17th July 2020 for the WCG PIe....











Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 





I'd try not to worry about the above scores simply because they've only updated once yesterday, I'm not sure what it but........  I think/hope it'll come good in our update tomorrow   

Please do keep up the amazing efforts and work everyone, hopefully tomorrow I'll see you all again


----------



## phill (Jul 19, 2020)

manofthem said:


> I love your rants, keep them coming
> 
> What you say is understood, to be sure. There is no pressure that I ever noticed. Team members have also naturally encouraged others simply by doing what they're doing, likely without even realizing it.
> 
> To this end, all is well. Some storms rolling today, but they're finishing up. This time of year power can be iffy due to summer rains/storms.





thebluebumblebee said:


> I only brought up PPD because I didn't want @manofthem to think he was doing something wrong.  My Ryzen 1700, running Linux and only OpenPandemics - COVID-19 WU's, is only getting 11K PPD.  Here's what it used to get:


No please do post the numbers...  No one should be concerned over what they produce on any platform or OS install.  Our numbers have definitely dropped with no Open Zika..  Hopefully another phase of those will come into play and we can go from there  

Keep on crunching all


----------



## phill (Jul 20, 2020)

And now for the last one, WCG Pie for the 18th July 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 71!!





 





What a great day for TPU!!    71 members contributing today, very good work!!  38 members hitting over 10,000 points as well as a total of 48 hitting over the 4,000 point marker!!    Brilliant work guys and gals!!  

Well as it's a quick update from me, I hope everyone is doing well and ok??  Hope everoyne has had a good weekend so far!!


----------



## phill (Jul 20, 2020)

And now for the WCG Pie for the 19th July 2020.....











Spoiler: 21 - 69!!





 





Great work everyone    Good turn out guys and 69 members contributing to our team today!!  The top 10 looking very good as well  

Nice one everyone!!


----------



## phill (Jul 22, 2020)

And for the last one of the night, WCG Pie for the 20th July 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 70!!





 





Great work and effort from everyone who contributed to our team today!!    Good solid turn out as well with 70 members returning work as well, so impressive day I think!!    Thanks to everyone who has managed to contribute something today, very much appreaciated!!     See you tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Jul 22, 2020)

And now for the WCG Pie for the 21st July 2020...  











Spoiler: 21 - 71!!





 





Awesome efforts from everyone    Brilliant day of support as always, 71 members contributing today!!    Thank you everyone!!    Hopefully, we'll see you tomorrow


----------



## phill (Jul 23, 2020)

And now for the WCG Pie for the 22nd July 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





Another great day from everyone who's managed to contribute to our amazing team!!    Thank you all!!


----------



## phill (Jul 25, 2020)

Well here's the last update for the day, I'm shattered so best get myself to sleep shortly!!  Anyways, here's the last bit of update for every one, 23rd July 2020 WCG Pie stats...











Spoiler: 21 - 73!!





 





Awesome efforts as always everyone!!  Very proud and decent day of support!!  Great work, I mean it!!    I hope to see you tomorrow everone  D:


----------



## phill (Jul 26, 2020)

Well here goes for a WCG Pie update for the 24th July 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 71!!





 





Amazing work everyone today    Massive 8.2m+ for the day and 71 members contributing to our team!!    Awesome efforts, thank you all for contributing!!     I'll hopefully see you tomorrow


----------



## phill (Jul 27, 2020)

And now for the WCG Pie for the 25th July 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 70!!





 





Amazing effort everyone!!    8.2m+ points again today and we hit 13th place in the daily numbers    Awesome!!    Thank you to all the members who contributed today, couldn't have made it happen without you


----------



## phill (Jul 27, 2020)

And now for the WCG Pie for the 26th July 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 69!!





 





Great work everyone !!    What a great day for TPU !!  The top 10 looking as crazy as ever and a total of 69 members contributing to this amazing team    So many thank you's for the support! I hope to see you all tomorrow again


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 27, 2020)

phill said:


> And now for the WCG Pie for the 26th July 2020....
> 
> View attachment 163638
> 
> ...


@PolRoger got some new HW I see, nice.


----------



## phill (Jul 28, 2020)

mstenholm said:


> @PolRoger got some new HW I see, nice.


Seems to be hidden so, he's keeping it a secret


----------



## PolRoger (Jul 28, 2020)

phill said:


> Seems to be hidden so, he's keeping it a secret



Ryzen 39XX series. I had to idle setups for ~1-1/2 months and I Just started back up again... I'm still not sure what I'm going to keep running due to COVID-19 impacting the household budget.


----------



## phill (Jul 28, 2020)

PolRoger said:


> Ryzen 39XX series. I had to idle setups for ~1-1/2 months and I Just started back up again... I'm still not sure what I'm going to keep running due to COVID-19 impacting the household budget.


It's definitely not a cheap hobby...  I'm so grateful for solar panels else I'll never be able to afford to run this kit!  My 3900X system when folding is using about the 160 to 170w for the full system, which I think isn't too bad..  The rest however, aren't as efficient sadly


----------



## phill (Jul 28, 2020)

And now for the 27th July 2020 stats for WCG Pie....











Spoiler: 21 - 75!!





 





Amazing work everyone!!    75 members contributing today, outstanding!!    46 members hitting over 4,000 points as well and that 12th place in the daily totals...                    to you all!!  

Hopefully see you all again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Jul 29, 2020)

Righty, here's the 28th July 2020 data for the WCG Pie...











Spoiler: 21 - 73!!





 





Great work again today everyone, brilliant work and effort as always     I hope to see you back tomorrow


----------



## manofthem (Jul 29, 2020)

My first piece of pie in years , and likely the last for a long time 

The second system will be shutting down sometime today so that'll drop me back by about 7k. At least it was tasty while it lasted.


----------



## phill (Jul 31, 2020)

Well here we go for another update for the WCG Pie for the 29th July 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 71!!





 





Amazing efforts everyone, really great work for today!!    It's been very hot down in the South West of England today and nothing to do with my crunching and folders running flat out all day either!!   

Really hope that everyone is alright and ok, hopefully see you all again tomorrow for another update of the pie


----------



## phill (Aug 1, 2020)

Here goes for the WCG Pie update for the 30th July 2020...











Spoiler: 21 - 72!!





 





Great work everyone!!    Really great day for the team as we had a lovely number of members contributing today and the top 16 managing to hit over 20,000 points each!!    Very impressive!!
Hopefully the 31st results will be just as amazing!!  

Look forward to seeing you all again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Aug 2, 2020)

And now for the big on, WCG Pie for the 31st July 2020....  Any ideas where you came??  Well, this is definitely the place you need to be  












Spoiler: 21 - 71!!





 





Well what an amazing day!!    So good to see over 70 members contributing to our amazing team here at TPU..  Thank you all so much for the support!!   
I hope everyone is having a great day and I hope to see you all again here tomorrow to check out the stats


----------



## phill (Aug 3, 2020)

Well here goes for the WCG Pie for the 1st August 2020....  Where did you manage??....











Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 





Another great day from everyone    Another good solid support from all of our members, thank you all so much for the support!!    Another really great day for team TPU...   

It's been a mental day, so must get to bed!  All the best everyone, hopefully we'll see you all tomorrow again


----------



## phill (Aug 4, 2020)

And here we go for the WCG Pie update for the 2nd August 2020.....  Where did you make it??











Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 





Another great day everyone       66 members managed to contribute to our team today and 42 of them have managed to hit over 4,000 points for the day as well   Congrats to everyone who contributed today, you've been able to push us over the next milestone for TPU!!     I hope we have you all here for the next one too     See you tomorrow  everyone


----------



## phill (Aug 5, 2020)

And now for the fast bit of WCG Pie for the 3rd August 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 





A very positive day for TPU as always     Good solid amount of members and their contributions today...  Very many thanks for the continued support as always everyone!!    I hope to see you tomorrow


----------



## phill (Aug 6, 2020)

And now for the WCG PIe for the 4th August 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





Great work today everyone!! Such an amazing team we have here at TPU     I can't wait for the winter to come around again..  I will put in a daft challenge for us to see if we can manage to hit our 4,000,000,000 point target before the end of the year/New Year...  If I'm honest, I reckon we would manage it no worries at all  

Can't wait to see you all tomorrow again


----------



## phill (Aug 7, 2020)

Here goes for the WCG Pie update for the 5th August 2020...











Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 





Another great day everyone    Many thanks to everyone who contributed to our team today!!    Another great day for team TPU!    I hope to see you all tomorrow as well


----------



## manofthem (Aug 7, 2020)

I need another 3900x to get some pie


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 7, 2020)

manofthem said:


> I need another 3900x


Why yes, yes you do!


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 7, 2020)

manofthem said:


> I need another 3900x to get some pie




Well crap, then I must need a butt load of em.


----------



## phill (Aug 8, 2020)

Well here goes today's WCG Pie for the 6th August 2020....  











Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 





Another great day everyone    Very pleased and proud to be part of the team    Even with one 3900X....  Don't worry about whatever numbers your putting in these stats every day, I believe it's more important to put numbers there rather than not put any at all   

Appreciate everything everyone is doing for the team   Thank you all so much!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 8, 2020)

Thanks @phill !


----------



## phill (Aug 9, 2020)

And now for one last quick update before I try and get to bed before 3am again     WCG Pie for the 7th August 2020....












Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





Well another great day by everyone here at TPU    Managed to get some great scores in today, our top two contributors putting in some massive numbers again as always!  Thank you guys @Norton and @PolRoger !!                   

I suppose I had best go get some sleep now all the updates are done, everyone take care and hopefully, I'll see you tomorrow


----------



## phill (Aug 9, 2020)

Well everyone, here goes for WCG Pie for the 8th August 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





And what a day we've had today  
We'v ehad a total of 67 members contributing today and nearly half of them have managed to score higher than 10,000 points!!    Awesome work everyone!!    I hope that everyone is doing well and ok and I hope will be back again tomorrow to check out where they have managed to get   

Amazing everyone!!


----------



## phill (Aug 10, 2020)

Here we go guys and gals for WCG Pie for the 9th August 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 64!!





 





Great work everyone    Really awesome work as always    65 members contributing today and 32 of them has managed to surpass 10,000 points for the day!! Another 12 members have hit at least over 4,000 points...  Great efforts everyone   

Hopefully everyone is doing well and is ok today, hopefully I'll be able to see you all tomorrow


----------



## phill (Aug 11, 2020)

Well here comes some WCG Pie stats for the 10th August 2020.....











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





Great work everyone!!     We really do have an amazing support base here at TPU!!  Can't thank you all enough for the support and contributions that you all do for the team!!  I hope that everyone is well and ok   

I hope to see you all again tomorrow, same place, maybe the same time


----------



## phill (Aug 12, 2020)

Well everyone, here's the WCG Pie stats for the 11th August 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





Amazing work everyone    Many congrats on the amazing contributions today!!    32 members from the 68 who contributed today have hit over 10,000 points for the day and the top 10 has managed to knock on the door of 31,900 or there abouts!!   

Massive thanks as always, hopefully I'll see you all tomorrow


----------



## phill (Aug 14, 2020)

And here goes for the 12th August 2020, WCG Pie....











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





Amazing efforts everyone, great work !!     Wow this heat is draining me right out, so I suppose I'd best grab a bit of an earlier night tonight...  Absolutely shattered tonight  

Take care everyone and hopefully I'll see you all tomorrow


----------



## phill (Aug 15, 2020)

And now for the WCG PIe update for the 13th August 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





Great work everyone    So proud of our small ish team for the sheer support it gives every single day!!    67 members contributing to the team today and 31 of them hitting over 10,000 points for the day!!    Outstanding!! 

Many thanks to you all as always!!  Hopefully I'll see you all again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Aug 16, 2020)

Here goes for a very quick update for the WCG Pie for the the 14th August 2020.....











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





Great work today everyone, the stats are all a bit messed up and I hope that someone finds this helpful!  Hopefully tomorrow will bring us some nice new and fresh data for the Pie later on  

I hope everyone is doing well and is ok, hope to see you all real soon


----------



## phill (Aug 17, 2020)

Well here goes for some messed up WCG Pie for the 15th August 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





Well it's all a mess at the moment and I hope tomorrow will hopefully sort out it self out   Great work though everyone, as I've always said, we are one of the most constant teams I've seen    That ain't no bad thing at all!!  

Hopefully I'll see you all again tomorrow   Catch you then    Hopefully at an earlier time for me!!


----------



## phill (Aug 18, 2020)

I think today's stats update was a followed update from above, so as Free-DC has finally sorted itself out, these are the full results for the last couple days in one day    Stats for the 16th August 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 69!!





 





Another great day from everyone contributing for team TPU     Can't thank you enough for all your hard work and support with this team every day, we wouldn't be here without each and everyone of you  

Been a good day for support and hopefully we can keep it up without any issues at all   
I hope everyone is doing well and ok?    I'll hopefully see you all again tomorrow, same place and hopefully no at 2am


----------



## phill (Aug 19, 2020)

And here we go for the WCG Pie for the 17th August 2020....  











Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





Great work everyone!!    What a great day from TPU!!    Hopefully we'll have another kick ass day again tomorrow!!    Thank you all for the support and contributions!!


----------



## phill (Aug 20, 2020)

Well last but certainly not least, we have the WCG Stats for the 18th August 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 68!!











What a great day for eveyone!!    So many thanks for all your support and contributions as always...     Hopefully soon we'll be working our way up the ranks again!!

Whilst I remember at this time of the night, if anyone sees any challenges coming up, please let me know and we'll get them sorted out for you  

Have a good one everyone!!    I hope to see you as always tomorrow?  Take care everyone


----------



## phill (Aug 20, 2020)

And now for the WCG update for the 19th August 2020...











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





Great work from everyone as always    Well done to everyone contributing today    I look forward to tomorrows results    Happy crunching guys!!


----------



## phill (Aug 22, 2020)

And last but definitely not least, we have WCG PIe for the 20th August 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





What another great day for team TPU as always!!    Great efforts everyone for the contributions!!    45 members today managed to hit over 4,000 points each today which is awesome!    The top 10 as always is  full of amazing contributions, you'll need to hit over 30,000 points nearly if you want in   
Some big contributions today, it seems that @PolRoger is surpassing @Norton a little bit as well today!!    Great work Mr @PolRoger !!  

I hope everyone is doing well and is alright..  I hope to catch you again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Aug 23, 2020)

And now for the last update of the day, 21st August 2020 for WCG Pie...












Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 





Great work everyone and congrats to everyone!!  Let us know how far you got on your own, I look forward to seeing you again soon    Best go as I'm nearly falling asleep at the keyboard!!  Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Aug 23, 2020)

Well here goes nothing then for the 22nd August 2020 for the WCG Pie....











Spoiler: 21 - 65!!





 





Well everyone, what a good solid day for Team TPU    25 members hitting over 10,000 points today and us having a total of 65 members altogether contributing for the day   

Many thanks to everyone who has contributed and who are contributing!!  I hope we can all see each other again tomorrow for another update     I hope that everyone is well and ok and more so, staying safe


----------



## phill (Aug 24, 2020)

Well here goes for the last update for the WCG Pie for the day...  Here goes for the 23rd August 2020...











Spoiler: 21 - 63!!





 





Another great day everyone!!    I hope everyone is doing well and is alright??  Team TPU is flying along as always    Thank you all for the support!!


----------



## phill (Aug 25, 2020)

And now for some WCG pie for the 24th August 2020!!











Spoiler: 21 - 65!!





 





Great work everyone!!    Some solid scores today and more than 8.1m points across our team!!  Outstanding!!


----------



## phill (Aug 27, 2020)

And now for the big one for WCG stats for the 25th August 2020...











Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 





Great work as always everyone!!     Such a great day today for the team, I hope it may long continue!!    Great work everyone, please do keep it going!!  I hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Aug 30, 2020)

Here we go and coming up is my bed time!! lol  Stats for the 26th August 2020 for WCG...












Spoiler: 21 - 65!!





 





Well what a great day for everyone here at TPU     Awesome efforts and congrats to everyone who has contributed!!  We all deserve a good pat on the back!!    See you all tomorrow


----------



## phill (Aug 30, 2020)

And now for some WCG Pie for the 27th August 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 65!!





 





Another great day everyone!!  Apologies for not much text/talking, I can barely string together a sentence without nearly falling asleep!!    One more to go....


----------



## phill (Aug 30, 2020)

And here we go for the 28th August 2020....  WCG Pie looks like this....











Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 





And there we go, one last update and what a great day TPU have had!!    Outstanding effort everyone!!  I can't thank you enough but I do hope that you'll be around tomorrow for a fresh update...  I hope to see you there!!


----------



## phill (Aug 30, 2020)

Well here goes nothing for the WCG Pie for the 29th August 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 64!!





 





Awesome efforts everyone!!    Today was amazing!!  Nearly 8.5m points for team TPU and what a way to do it!!    Great work indeedy!!  Thank you all for the support with our team.  I was wondering about putting in a bit of a personal milestone for us, to see if we could possibly manage it before Christmas/New Year...  Would anyone be up for a bit of a challenge at all???  

I'll put a post up about in a few in the main thread...  Thank you all for supporting team TPU!!


----------



## phill (Aug 31, 2020)

And now for the big WCG Pie update for the 30th August 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 62!!





 





Another fantastic day for team TPU!  8.5m+ points and with even less members than yesterday, what an outstanding day!!     Huge thanks and massive        to everyone who has been able to make this possible for the team  

Can't wait to see you all again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Sep 1, 2020)

Here we go for the WCG Pie stats for the 31st August 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 62!!





 





Not sure what's going on with Free-DC stats as now there's only half a day for WCG...  I hope that the updates will correct themselves and things will get back to normal...  These things are getting weird!! lol

Great support from everyone as always, take care guys and thank you as always, for the team support


----------



## phill (Sep 2, 2020)

Well here comes the WCG Pie for the 1st September 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 





Another great day guys!!  I think the stats got a little messed up yestserday but very pleased its back to normal today    Awesome efforts as always and can't thank you enough for the support!!


----------



## phill (Sep 3, 2020)

And here we go for the WCG Pie for the 2nd September 2020.....











Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 





Another great day everyone    Great work as always and we are still only 66 members strong but wow we put the effort in!!    Team TPU you area amazing!!       

I hope to see you all again tomorrow, same place??


----------



## phill (Sep 4, 2020)

And now for the big WCG Pie for the 3rd September 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 64!!





 





Great work everyone!! A great day for TPU as always!!  8.6m+ points made today and with only 64 members contributing as well..  Outstanding efforts!!  I'm wondering as it hopefully will be coming a little cooler soon, that more will join in and with some luck, we'll be able to get to a target score of 4,000,000,000 by the end of the year....  Anyone fancy a little challenge??


----------



## phill (Sep 6, 2020)

Well here we go for the WCG Pie stats for the 4th September 20202...











Spoiler: 21 - 65!!





 





Great work everyone   Really good day for everyone!!    Such a great team we have here at TPU!!      Great work everyone!!  

I think I'm going to make a move as I'm shattered, so better get to bed!!   I hope to see you all again in the morning!!      Take care all and keep on crunching!!


----------



## phill (Sep 6, 2020)

And rather than oops we have the stats here for the 5th September 2020 for the WCG Pie....











Spoiler: 21 - 62!!





 





So another great day for TPU's WCG support..  Can't thank you all enough for the continued and amazing level of support with this!!    Thank you all so much and I hope that we can all come back here tomorrow and do it all again


----------



## phill (Sep 7, 2020)

And here goes for the WCG Pie update for the 6th September 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





Great work from everyone today!!    Outstanding efforts as we have reached over 8.7m points today!!    What a total!!  I think this has become our norm of stats now!!    Please do keep up the great work everyone, TPU is only as great as everyone who contributes..  And we are outstanding right now!!   

If anyone can bring in some new members, please do!!    We can never have enough!  I hope to see you all again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Sep 8, 2020)

And now for the WCG Pie update for the 7th September 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 





Another great day from everyone contributing, amazing efforts everyone!!    We've had another really great day for the contributions and cant thank you all enough for the support that you give our amazing team each and every day!!    Massive thanks and respect to each and everyone of you  

I hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update     Feel free to put any suggestions forward for how I can improve or do things differently here, feedback good or bad is very much appreciated, I like to know how I'm getting on as the captain


----------



## phill (Sep 9, 2020)

And now for the WCG Pie for the 8th September 2020...











Spoiler: 21 - 65!!





 





Great work everyone!!    Another outstanding day for TPU contributions!!    8.6m+ points contributed to our team today!!  Thank you everyone for the continued support    Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Sep 11, 2020)

And last but certainly not least, some WCG Pie updates for the 9th September 2020...











Spoiler: 21 - 65!!





 





Great work everyone, really good solid day for all of the magic!!     I hope everyone is now doing well and is alright??  Time for me to hit the sack, I'm shattered this evening....   take care guys and will hopefully see you tomorrow


----------



## phill (Sep 12, 2020)

Well here goes nothin' for the WCG Pie for the 10th September 2020.....












Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 





Great work everyone, really great result today    Thank you all for the contributions and for all your continued support!!    I hope to see you all again tomorrow   

Apologies for the quick updates today, gotta get some sleep!!!   All the best everyone


----------



## phill (Sep 13, 2020)

And now for some WCG Pie updates for the 11th September 2020.....











Spoiler: 21 - 65!!





 *

*



Great work everyone!!  I don't think this is the 100% true results for the day but hopefully in the next few days that will sort itself out and we'll get there   Please keep up the great work and support everyone, so much respect to everyone for keeping this team up with the best of the other teams     Thank you everyone!!


----------



## phill (Sep 14, 2020)

And now for the final update, it's the stats for WCG Pie for the 12th September 2020....












Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





Another great day of contributions as always from everyone at TPU     Outstanding efforts and work as always everyone!!     We hope to see you again tomorrow!!    I do hope everyone is well and ok!!


----------



## phill (Sep 14, 2020)

And now here we go for the WCG Pie for the 13th September 2020!!.....











Spoiler: 21 - 64!!





 





Amazing efforts today everyone    Awesome work!!  Here's hoping we can reach that 4 billion point goal by the end of the year!!


----------



## phill (Sep 16, 2020)

Stoners for the 14th September 2020 for WCG....




@Rossix71 !!         
@manofthem !!    
@Ensefalon !!  

What a great day for our stoners!!    Awesome work all of you!!  What a great day for members at TPU!!     We hope to see you all again soon!!


----------



## phill (Sep 16, 2020)

And now here we go for the 14th September 2020 for some WCG Pie....












Spoiler: 21 - 65!!





 





Another great day for everyone here at TPU    Great work and great contributions!!   Thank you all for the great support as always!!    I hope to see you all again tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Sep 16, 2020)

Now here's some WCG Pie for the 15th September 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 62!! 





 





Well great work everyone!!    Absolutely crackin' jobs everyone!!    TPU might have a small team in comparison but my word is it filled with amazing people and support!!    Amazing efforts everyone!!


----------



## manofthem (Sep 16, 2020)

phill said:


> Stoners for the 14th September 2020 for WCG....
> 
> View attachment 168821
> @Rossix71 !!
> ...



Thanks @phil.  It threw me off that this post was in the pie thread  

Took a long time to get to 65M after 60, but hopefully I can get to 70 a little faster.


----------



## phill (Sep 17, 2020)

manofthem said:


> Thanks @phil.  It threw me off that this post was in the pie thread
> 
> Took a long time to get to 65M after 60, but hopefully I can get to 70 a little faster.


Yeah I made a boo boo but I think I corrected it    Trouble trying to do things when you're busy or just tired!! lol  

Can't wait to see you hitting the next milestone @manofthem !!


----------



## phill (Sep 18, 2020)

And now for a very quick update for the 16th September 2020 for WCG Pie...











Spoiler: 21 - 64!!





 





Amazing efforts everyone!!    Another great day for team TPU!!


----------



## phill (Sep 18, 2020)

And we here go for the update for the 17th September 2020 for WCG Pie....











Spoiler: 21 - 65!!





 





Awesome and amazing efforts today everyone!!    What a great way to finish off a day at work!!   See you all soon I hope!!


----------



## Bubster (Sep 18, 2020)

Some Blueberry Pie... Hell yeah


----------



## phill (Sep 20, 2020)

And now for the WCG Pie update for the 18th September 2020....  











Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 





Another outstanding day from everyone    Such amazing effort as always everyone!!    So much appreciation and respect for everyone contributing to the team, so please if you know of anyone with some extra horse power in their PCs that would love to be part of it, please give them your link for members to join our team and get them onboard    Would love to have a few more here!!   

Well enough preaching, until the next update


----------



## phill (Sep 20, 2020)

And now for the big one, WCG Pie for the 19th September 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 





Well guys what another amazing day for team TPU!!  I can say that this team is awesome!!             

Hopefully I'll be seeing you all again tomorrow


----------



## swhite4784 (Sep 21, 2020)

JSTN7477 you are my arch nemesis!


----------



## phill (Sep 22, 2020)

Well here we go for the last update of the day, WCG Pie...  Here's the stats for the 21st September 2020...











Spoiler: 21 - 64!!





 





Another amazing and outstanding day everyone, well done!!     Was a great day for everyone contributing yesterday, over 9.1m points collectively we made!!    Thank you all so much for the support and I hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 23, 2020)

Shane White said:


> JSTN7477 you are my arch nemesis!



@Jstn7477 , the gauntlet has been thrown down.


----------



## phill (Sep 24, 2020)

And here we go for a quick update for the WCG Pie for the 22nd September 2020...











Spoiler: 21 - 65!!





 





Great work everyone!!    Another great day and as always such great support from everyone contributing today   

I hope everyone is doing well and alright??  I hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update     Until then......


----------



## Nordic (Sep 24, 2020)

As it has begun to cool down I have been letting my 3900x crunch about 12 hours a day. Today I set it to crunch 24/7 when not in use. Let's see what this thing can do.


----------



## phill (Sep 24, 2020)

Nordic said:


> As it has begun to cool down I have been letting my 3900x crunch about 12 hours a day. Today I set it to crunch 24/7 when not in use. Let's see what this thing can do.


It'll be pretty decent    I've had a few 30,000 point days from it without much hassle, bit like my 48 thread Xeon, but that chews twice the power doing it...


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 24, 2020)

phill said:


> It'll be pretty decent    I've had a few 30,000 point days from it without much hassle, bit like my 48 thread Xeon, but that chews twice the power doing it...


Mine, stock and not up to date bios but Linux, does 50 points/hour/thread on a MCM (few), OPN (85%) and ARP (few) mix. 12x24x50 = 14400.


----------



## phill (Sep 24, 2020)

@mstenholm here's my 3900X link..


----------



## phill (Sep 25, 2020)

And now, here's the Pie for WCG on the 23rd September 2020...











Spoiler: 21 - 62!!





 





Well guys, another great day for contributions and as always another brilliant day for TPU     Looking forward to tomorrow to find out how we get on    I hope everyone is doing well and is ok?    See you all hopefully tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Sep 26, 2020)

And here we go for WCG Pie for the 24th September 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 62!!





 





Great work from everyone as always !!    Thank you everyone!!  Another great day as always from everyone here at TPU!!  I hope that everyone is doing well and is alright    I hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update    Take it easy everyone!


----------



## phill (Sep 27, 2020)

Well here goes for the 25th September 2020 for the WCG Pie....











Spoiler: 21 - 64!!





 





Well what a day!!    Great work everyone, it's a massive task to let things run over night but wow...  It seems out little team is going up to the big boys account, which is amazing considering how big our time is compared to some!!  Awesome efforts guys and gals!!    I hope to see you all again soon!!


----------



## phill (Sep 28, 2020)

And now for the WCG Pie stats update for the 26th September 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 63!!





 





Great work from everyone today, had an amazing day of support and contributions    Well done to everyone supporting us and contributing to our team..  Can't thank you all enough for what you are doing  

I hope that everyone is well and ok...  Take care and I'll hopefully see you all again soon, very soon I hope!!


----------



## Nordic (Sep 28, 2020)

28k is beautiful


----------



## phill (Sep 28, 2020)

The 3900X's are pretty decent crunchers


----------



## Nordic (Sep 28, 2020)

phill said:


> The 3900X's are pretty decent crunchers


Makes me think I should have gotten the 3950x.

28650/12=2387.5*16= 38200 ppd


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 28, 2020)

Nordic said:


> Makes me think I should have gotten the 3950x.
> 
> 28650/12=2387.5*16= 38200 ppd


Keep an eye on @Lorec.


----------



## Lorec (Sep 28, 2020)

Nordic said:


> Makes me think I should have gotten the 3950x.
> 
> 28650/12=2387.5*16= 38200 ppd


I dont remember to ever get that much just off my 3950x. I think the most I had @24/7 was 32k ppd.
I bumped my core clock recently and its fine so far so I might get more this time around.
Temps are under 70C @ room temp 28C.


----------



## Nordic (Sep 28, 2020)

My 3900x seems to be running at the same 4000mhz while crunching. Maybe 28k was just an unusually high number. I've been letting it crunch 24/7 without any interference until yesterday when I played some games.


----------



## phill (Sep 28, 2020)

Nordic said:


> Makes me think I should have gotten the 3950x.
> 
> 28650/12=2387.5*16= 38200 ppd


Your not the only one...   I'm looking to consider replacing it when the newer series comes out, or just buying the newer series depending on the price..  If I can manage getting it through Currys, I'll get some money off and I'm definitely happy doing that!!    It might only be 10% but that can make quite a difference


----------



## phill (Sep 28, 2020)

Lorec said:


> I dont remember to ever get that much just off my 3950x. I think the most I had @24/7 was 32k ppd.
> I bumped my core clock recently and its fine so far so I might get more this time around.
> Temps are under 70C @ room temp 28C.
> View attachment 170052


I found @Lorec if you take away the ARP's it does give you a better score  I was doing some testing as the last month I've been leaving some of my crunching PCs on over night (the small server was on 36 days straight!! ) and I got a pretty good idea of the scores and performances the CPUs were able to give me 

Out of being a little curious, what vcore are you running for 4GHz @Lorec ?


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 28, 2020)

phill said:


> I found @Lorec if you take away the ARP's it does give you a better score  I was doing some testing as the last month I've been leaving some of my crunching PCs on over night (the small server was on 36 days straight!! ) and I got a pretty good idea of the scores and performances the CPUs were able to give me
> 
> Out of being a little curious, what vcore are you running for 4GHz @Lorec ?


If you keep ARP down to 2-3 at a time I get around 550-600 points in 9 hours, better than OPN/MCM.


----------



## phill (Sep 28, 2020)

I tend to just let it crunch whatever but I don't think I have that ticked at the moment...


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 28, 2020)

phill said:


> I tend to just let it crunch whatever but I don't think I have that ticked at the moment...


I’m limited by 16 GB RAM and since my 3900X does Rosetta as well I have to consider what I run. Rosetta often uses 1 GB for one WU so I fill up with WCG and max 3 ARP since the are 850 MB each. You shouldn’t have the overall RAM problem with 32 GB but I suspect then L3 is a limiting factor.


----------



## phill (Sep 28, 2020)

mstenholm said:


> I’m limited by 16 GB RAM and since my 3900X does Rosetta as well I have to consider what I run. Rosetta often uses 1 GB for one WU so I fill up with WCG and max 3 ARP since the are 850 MB each. You shouldn’t have the overall RAM problem with 32 GB but I suspect then L3 is a limiting factor.


I've spec'd the crunchers to have at least 1GB per thread, but I know my 3900X has 64GB..  There's been a few times that the usage whilst just crunching has hit over 20GB, I think I have come close to 30GB being used on occasion...


----------



## phill (Sep 29, 2020)

And here we are for some WCG Pie for the 27th September 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 65!!





 





What a great day!!    We are hitting some great scores each day and it's down to each and every one of you contributing as much as you do!!  Thank you all so much for the support of this amazing cause and to this amazing team!!     I hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update


----------



## Lorec (Sep 29, 2020)

phill said:


> I found @Lorec if you take away the ARP's it does give you a better score  I was doing some testing as the last month I've been leaving some of my crunching PCs on over night (the small server was on 36 days straight!! ) and I got a pretty good idea of the scores and performances the CPUs were able to give me
> 
> Out of being a little curious, what vcore are you running for 4GHz @Lorec ?


I just noticed that I had like 10 ARPs running! Well, Ive kept it unlimited as usually there were very few tasks!

Right now, I run at 1.1625V Vcore setting in Bios. Started off 1.0V and been working it up in 0.0125 increments.
I feel that changing loadline calibration from auto to level 2 makes a difference. 
I never get over 1.1V whether its WCG or CoD Warzone.


----------



## phill (Sep 29, 2020)

They always said that the 3950X ran cooler than the 3900X which would be great to know since I'd really like to get one lol  My 3900X is currently running at 1.1vcore and it's hitting about 4GHz currently, I've not really tried overclocking it or letting it run at its stock vcore as I thought it was way too high and the fact that it's a little CPU in comparison to some, the heat will be darn difficult to get rid of efficiently and effectively.  

I do love these AMD CPUs they are monsters when it comes to multi core work and more so, crunching for the WCG    What does make me smile somewhat is that the 48 thread Xeons I have (two 24 thread CPUs) can just about beat it, but it's close


----------



## phill (Oct 1, 2020)

Well guys it's a late one as always, so here lets get going    Here's some stats for the 28th September 2020....












Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





Amazing efforts today everyone!!    9.6m+ points today!!   Is there a chance we can hit 10m points for a day??!!  If there's any team, it's this one that will and can!!  See you for another update shortly....  Utterly amazing


----------



## phill (Oct 1, 2020)

And now for the 29th September 2020 for WCG Pie.......











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





Another great day everyone!!  Still over 9.6m+ points for the day, is an amazing feat!!    Massively proud of this team!!  Thank you to all who contributes, we couldn't be here without you!!


----------



## phill (Oct 2, 2020)

And now for the last piece of the puzzle...  Some WCG Pie for the 30th September 2020!!.....











Spoiler: 21 - 69!!





 





Another amazing day everyone, thank you so much for contributing as much as you all have done!!    Hopefully we'll be able to break that 10m point barrier shortly if all the winter crunchers come in to play!!    Can't wait to see you guys again!!


----------



## phill (Oct 3, 2020)

Here we go for the final stats update for the day, WCG Pie for the 1st October 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





Wow what a day for TPU!!    Amazing support from everyone, the top 32 hitting over 10,000 point each and 47 members hitting over 4,000 points each!!  We have a total of 68 members today contributing to our team!!  Outstanding work everyone!!  
I'll hopefully see you again tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Oct 4, 2020)

And here we go for some WCG Pie update for the 2nd October 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 69!!





 





Such a great day everyone with the support and the contributions today!!    49 members hitting over the 4,000 points marker and a total of 69 members contributing to the team today    Pretty impressive and awesome if you ask me!  

Great work everyone who's contributed, massive thanks to you all making it happen!!    Hopefully see you again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Oct 4, 2020)

And now not quite last and definitely not least, here's the WCG Pie stats for the 3rd October 2020....












Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 





Well everyone what can I say??  Just some awesomeness right here!!   50 members hitting over 4,000 points and a total of 66 members contributing today!! Even the top 20 was over 20,000 points each!! I mean wow!!!!   Congrats to everyone and massive thanks for all the support!!             

I'll hopefully see you all again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Oct 7, 2020)

And here we go, last but definitely not least, the results from WCG Pie for the 4h October 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 





Another great day with 66 members contributing!!    Once again, team TPU seems to out shine itself!!    Amazing work and contributions everyone!!    I'll hopefully see you again for tomorrow's results


----------



## phill (Oct 7, 2020)

And now hopefully this is the last update for today, here's the update for the 5th October 2020 for the WCG Pie....











Spoiler: 21 - 70!!





 





And what another outstanding day everyone!!   Another 10m plus score for us today and a total of 70 people contributing to our team, amazing efforts everyone!!   Must dash, feeling like I'm going to fall asleep at the keyboard!!  

Massive respect and thanks for all of the support these last few days, it's outstanding!!             

Take care everyone and I hope we see each other tomorrow for another update


----------



## stevorob (Oct 7, 2020)

I think that's my first slice o pie . nom nom


----------



## phill (Oct 8, 2020)

And last but definitely not least, 6th October 2020 results for WCG Pie...











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





Amazing efforts everyone!!    A really great day for TPU!  Not far short from 10.8m points for the day with all the contributions!!  Outstanding level of support here!!  As I'm shattered again, I'm off but I hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update   

Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Oct 8, 2020)

And here we go for some WCG Pie for the 7th October 2020.....











Spoiler: 21 - 71!!





 





What an amazing day!!  The top 10 is going nuts, the top 20 flying along and we've 71 members contributing to this amazing team!!  I can't thank you enough for the amount of effort and contributions everyone is putting into our team!!  

Outstanding work everyone, it's such a pleasure and honour to be the captain of this amazing team!!


----------



## phill (Oct 10, 2020)

And here comes a final update for the day from me, 8th October 2020 for WCG Pie....











Spoiler: 21 - 69!!





 





What another amazing day everyone!!  Outstanding results returned, I mean over 10.5m+ points for the day from just 69 members contributing??!  TPU is one hell of a team...  Captain here massively proud!!                     to everyone contributing.....  Can't thank you all enough....  

Take care and I hope to see you all again tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Oct 11, 2020)

And now for the stats for the WCG Pie for the 9th October 2020....  












Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





Great work everyone, outstanding efforts!!    I haven't seen the scores go this crazy for a long time!!    But still what a day result...  Thank you to everyone who has been contributing as always.....  We have certainly put ourselves well up to that .....  Outstanding everyone!!!  The top 20 looking amazing and the top 10 seems to be on another level!!     Great effort guys!!  Take care, safe safe and make sure everything is crunching nicely


----------



## phill (Oct 12, 2020)

And last but not least, here's the stats for 10th October 2020 for WCG Pie....











Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





Outstanding work everyone    What a crazy bunch of members we have in the top 10 and even the top 30 as well making more than 10,000 points today!!  With a total of 45 members hitting over 4,000 points as well and not forgetting the total of 68 members returning work today, team TPU are flying along!!      I can't ask for anything more than you're already doing!!   Outstanding efforts everyone, thank you sooooooo much for all that you are doing for our team


----------



## phill (Oct 13, 2020)

And now for the final update of the day, WCG Pie, the one everyone wants to get to the top of the board!!    Here's the results for the 11th October 2020.....













Spoiler: 21 - 70!!





 





What a day everyone, massive scores and now 70 members making a contribution to the team, outstanding    Massive scores from the top 10 and even the top 33 scoring over 10,000 points each!!  Another 13 and they are all above 4,000 points each as well...   Well.....                             

Nuff said  

Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Oct 14, 2020)

And now for the big one, here's the stats for the WCG Pie for the 12th October 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 71!!





 





Smashing work everyone!!    71 members returning work today and a total of 50 members hitting over 4,000 points..  If you want in the top 10 right now, you'll need to be pushing north of 50,000 points!!  That's massive!!  

Massive thanks to everyone who has contributed to the team, so much appreciation for your support, everyone!   Doesn't matter if you return on unit of work or a 1000 a day, everything counts  

And on that bombshell, I think I'm going to head to bed and hope my little lady stays asleep   Hopefully it won't be another 4am back to sleep.....  Hope to see you all again tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Oct 16, 2020)

And here we go for the 13th October 2020 for WCG Pie....











Spoiler: 21 - 70!!





 





Well done everyone for the contributions today and wow, 70 members as well today to making a contribution!!     Outstanding efforts and thank you so much!!   

Right, one more update to do from me and then I think bed time as it's just gone 130!!


----------



## phill (Oct 16, 2020)

And here we are for the 14th October 2020 for the WCG Pie update....











Spoiler: 21 - 72!!





 





Another great day and I mean great!!    72 members contributing today and what a great day for TPU!!    49 members hitting over 4,000 points and the top 10 being utterly crazy needing at least 50,000 points to get in there!!  Outstanding work everyone!!  Thank you all so much!!  

Well time for me to get some sleep I think...  Take care everyone, will hopefully see you again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Oct 17, 2020)

And now here we go for the final update for today, WCG Pie for the 15th October 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 72!!





 





Amazing efforts everyone    Great work indeed!! 53 members have managed to contribute over 4,000 points each and we've a total of 72 to contribute any amount of milestones!!   Outstanding work TPU!!                          

Massive thanks for all the hard work and effort, can't thank you all enough for keeping this going!!   

As I'm shattered and its' coming up to 2am in the UK, I think bed might be in order!  

Take care all and I hope to see you again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Oct 18, 2020)

And now for the update for WCG Pie for the 16th October 2020!!.....











Spoiler: 21 - 72!!





 





Wow what a great day today has been!!    50 members hitting more than 4,000 points today and then another 22 members contributing on top!!  I mean, we literally can't ask for more than that!!  Outstanding work everyone!!  Such a shame we missed out on hitting 10m points for the day but that's not really too important, as there's always tomorrow   

Massive thanks to everyone contributing, we couldn't do as well as we are without each and everyone of you contributing to the team!!       

Until tomorrow    I hope to see you all for another update


----------



## phill (Oct 18, 2020)

Well here we have the stats for the 17th October 2020 for WCG Pie....











Spoiler: 21 - 69!!





 





What another great day everyone    45 members hitting over 4,500 and us having a total of 69 members contributing for the day!!    TPU you are amazing!!   

Massive thanks to everyone contributing to the team, it doesn't matter if its one work unit or a thousand, they all help towards our total and what I hope we can all aim for every day being 10m points for the day...  Doesn't matter if we get there or not, but that's where I hope we can get this amazing team  

Take care everyone and I hope to see you again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Oct 20, 2020)

Well here we go for the WCG Pie update for the 18th October 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 71!!





 





And there we have it for another update fr the WCG Pie!!    Great work everyone, another good day for contributions and kicking cancers arse!!     Well done and thank you for the support, apologies for the short update this evening, but Sophia woke up not too long ago, so just got her settled and back down to sleep and as it's 2am, I'm going to bed myself!!  

Take care everyone, hope to see you all tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Oct 20, 2020)

Now for the finale, WCG Pie for the 19th October 2020....  Here goes nothing...











Spoiler: 21 - 74!!





 





Amazing efforts everyone!!    A damn good day, 74 members contributing and 35 members getting over 10,600 points each!!     Outstanding!!  
Massive thanks to EVERYONE who contributed, we couldn't do it without each and everyone of you  

Until tomorrow again, I hope to see you there


----------



## phill (Oct 22, 2020)

And now for the WCG Pie update for the 20th October 2020....  Here goes 











Spoiler: 21 - 74!!





 





Another amazing day everyone, 49 members contributing with scores over 4,000 points and then a total of 74 members contributing!!  What an awesome day!!    To top it off we have surpassed 3,900,000,000 points as well for WCG as well today, it's been a very good day for us!!  

To everyone contributing today and at any point, thank you so much!!   

I hope to see you all again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Oct 23, 2020)

And now for my last update of the day, here's some stats for the 21st October 2020 for WCG Pie.....












Spoiler: 21 - 73!!





 





And now for a update, well, what a great day we've had!!  Congrats TPU!!      A great day for everyone contributed today, 32 members over 10,000 points and the a total of 73 members contributing as well is no bad thing!! 

Thank you everyone for the support for team TPU, hopefully we'll each other tomorrow with the next update


----------



## phill (Oct 24, 2020)

And now here we go for a later update for the ever popular WCG Pie for the 23rd October 2020...











Spoiler: 21 - 72!!





 





Fantastic work everyone    Massively awesome efforts!!   

51 members today have managed to hit over 4,000 points for the day!!    And on top of that a further 20 members did make contributions as well!!!  Each and every contribution is so amazing we all can't thank you for the support    As this is all voluntary work to do, every work unit anyone finishes and contributes, is a step towards our goal  

Whilst I mentioned about goals, I'm thinking we are so on the right course for us to be at our 4,000,000,000 point target before New Year!!      If we can hit that target, I'll seriously consider some sort of give away  
Thank you all of you, for your support to this amazing team      We hope to see you here again tomorrow for another update....  Until then!!


----------



## phill (Oct 25, 2020)

And last but definitely not least, we have WCG Pie for the 23rd October 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 71!!





 





Another amazing day for team TPU!!  51 members hitting over 4,000 points for the day and total of 71 members contributing to the team    Today is a good day for TPU!!     We do have such an amazing member base for the World Grid and Folding at Home teams!!    

Can't thank you all enough for the contributions that you give, outstanding!!


----------



## phill (Oct 25, 2020)

Well here we go everyone, WCG Pie for the 24th October 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 70!!





 





Congrats to all our 70 members contributing today     Was a brilliant day for us as most every day is!!   Managed some massive scores and that top 10 is getting ever so hard to get into!!  Thank you all for helping make that happen   

Some outstanding effort as always everyone, massive respect!! Thank you all for making TPU such an amazing place to support!!  With some luck, we'll hopefully catch up again tomorrow    Until then....


----------



## phill (Oct 27, 2020)

Well here we go for the WCG Pie for the 25th October 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 70!!





 





Another amazing day for team TPU    Outstanding work everyone, the points today have been massive!!  34 members have hit over 10,000 points and we've had a total of 70 members today contributing to the team, outstanding work and effort everyone!!    We couldn't simply do this without you!!   

Take care everyone, hopefully we'll see you again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Oct 28, 2020)

Well everyone, here's the stats for the WCG Pie for the 26th October 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 69!!





 





And as you can see, that's about half a days results...  I'm not sure what went on with Free-DC yesterday but the stats for the WCG and the FAH weren't what I would normally be expecting...  That and the time I'm updating them!!  

Still I think by the latest grab of data today, we should be back on track when I hopefully get chance to collect the data tomorrow and get things sorted out for us    Keep on crunching everyone, thank you to all for the massive support!!


----------



## phill (Oct 28, 2020)

And last but not least, we have WCG Pie for the 27th October 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 74!!





 





And there we have another update and what an update!!   
Amazing efforts from everyone and great support from everyone     74 members contributing today, which is amazing!!  

I think the numbers updated from yesterday as there was only half a day    Outstanding support as always


----------



## phill (Oct 30, 2020)

Here we go everyone, for WCG Pie for the 28th October 2020........












Spoiler: 21 - 69!!





 





Congrats to everyone who has contributed today!!  What an amazing day!!  Again only half the day of stats for you so please bare in mind 
Can't thank you all enough for the support that you always are willing to give..  Massive respect to everyone  

Well I'm shattered guys, so I'll take a look at the rest of my notifications tomorrow when I've managed to get some sleep!!   Hopefully Sophia will give me 10 minutes to sort through all of the ntoification!! lol Take care all and be safe   Hope to see you all again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Oct 31, 2020)

And here we go for the last update of the day for me, 29th October 2020 for WCG Pie....











Spoiler: 21 - 74!!





 





And wow what a day!!    74 members returning work which is amazing!!    I wish we could get a few more members interested in what we do, so if anyone knows of anyone with a few spare CPU cores (probably not best to ask them to do this with laptops....) and would like to contribute to our team, please do get them signed up and crunching!!   

I think today and yesterdays stats are a little off, so hopefully tomorrow they will have come good   

Truly thank you to everyone for supporting this team and doing what you can for it.  It's really appreciated!!  Well, hopefully I'll see you all again tomorrow with another update.....     Until then, stay safe and well


----------



## phill (Oct 31, 2020)

And last but definitely not least, here we go for our WCG Pie for the 30th October 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 72!!





 





Amazing efforts everyone, what a great day for WCG!!!!    72 members contributing for the day as well and 46 members hitting nearly 5,000 points each which is an amazing feat!!   

Great work everyone!!     Can't wait to see you all again tomorrow for another update for WCG!!  Thank you to everyone and I mean everyone, who contributes to the team!!    We couldn't be here without you all!!!!


----------



## phill (Nov 2, 2020)

And here we go again for the one everyone waits for, WCG Pie for the 31st October 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 72!!





 





Another brilliant day for TPU, 47 members hitting over 4,100 points and a total of 72 contributing to our amazing team    It seems to be a very nice and steady amount of members every day which is amazing    Thank you to everyone who is contributing every day!!   

Hopefully, we'll all catch up again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Nov 4, 2020)

Well here we are again for the WCG Pie update for the 1st November 2020!!











Spoiler: 21 - 72!!





 





Wow what a great day!!    I mean look at the top 35!!  All over 10,000 points and then over 50 members hitting at least 4,000 points!!    We also had 72 members contributing for the day as well, so no complaints here at all!!                       

Hope to catch you all again for tomorrow's update


----------



## phill (Nov 4, 2020)

And now for the last one from me, WCG Pie for the 2nd November 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 73!!





 





Another outstanding day everyone!!     Wow!!  Another 50 members hitting the 4,000 points marker today and a total of 73 members contributing to the team!!    Brilliant and amazing work everyone!!   

Long may this continue!!    We certainly do have an amazing support from our members!!    I hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update    Stay safe and I hope everyone is well and ok!!


----------



## phill (Nov 4, 2020)

Well here we go for the WCG Pie update for the 3rd November 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 70!!





 





Well another brilliantly amazing day for team TPU!!    Outstanding work everyone, so pleased and proud to be a part of this team, let alone the captain!!       
Outstanding effort and work from everyone, that top 50 looking massively strong as is the top 21 and top 10...  Thank you so much everyone!! 

Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Nov 6, 2020)

And last but definitely not least, here's the stats for the 4th November 2020 for WCG Pie....











Spoiler: 21 - 72!!





 





Well done for another amazing day everyone, wow, there's some very nice impressive scores up and down this great team of ours!!     Outstanding effort everyone, massive                  

I hope everyone is well and ok, hopefully we'll bump into each other again for tomorrow!!!  I must get myself sorted and get into bed...  a 6am wake up call again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Nov 6, 2020)

And last but not least, here's the WCG Pie stats for the 5th November 2020....













Spoiler: 21 - 71!!





 





What another great day for team TPU    Congrats and well done everyone for the massive support and help with this team, we couldn't and can't do this without everyone!!    Thank you all so much!!  I hope to see you tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Nov 8, 2020)

Here we go again for some WCG Pie for the 6th November 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 73!!





 





What a great day for TPU!!     Massive support as always and wow what support!!     73 members today contributing and wow just look at the points members are putting up!!  Damn guys, you like to keep pushing don't you!!     

Outstanding work and support as always...  I hope to see you again tomorrow for another update     Hopefully a little sooner than today since I'm tired and Sophia seems to be awake..... I best go see if I can get her back to bed!!


----------



## phill (Nov 8, 2020)

Well here goes nothing, for an update for WCG Pie for the 7th November 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 71!!





 





Well just another awesome day for team TPU!!    Outstanding everyone!!  I can't be more pleased with how supportive and how much effort the team puts in for this research...  Now I'm hoping to see everyone back again tomorrow     Take care everyone, keep on crunchin'!!


----------



## phill (Nov 11, 2020)

And away we go for the WCG Pie stats for the 8th November 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 70!!





 





What a great day for team TPU!!    21 members hitting over 20,000 points and then a total of 70 members contributing to our team as well    Outstanding work everyone!!    Please do keep up the great work!!                           Hopefully, we'll catch up with each other again tomorrow   (or in a little bit since I'm a day behind!!  )


----------



## phill (Nov 11, 2020)

And now for the last update I have for today, the 9th November 2020 for the WCG Pie..... 











Spoiler: 21 - 71!!





 





Another amazing day as always everyone, thank you so much for your continued support with TPU!!    I can't imagine what @Norton and @PolRoger's crunching rigs are like with the amount of points they are chucking out right now!!  Utterly amazing!!  
This team is definitely something special!!   

I hope if there's anything I can do with these stats each day, someone or anyone or loads of people might have a few suggestions for keeping it positive or upbeat or something like that...  Just wanting to know I'm doing all the right things    Suggestions always welcome as always!!    See you tomorrow !!


----------



## peche (Nov 11, 2020)

After 700days away, i just got back!


----------



## phill (Nov 11, 2020)

Here we go for the WCG Pie update for the 10th November 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 71!!





 





Well what a bloomin' good day!!     Excellent work from everyone contributing to team TPU!!    We've had another great day of crunching and I don't think it's slowing down anytime soon!!  

Can't thank you all enough for the support you have given this team...  Take care everyone and hopefully we'll see everyone again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Nov 11, 2020)

Welcome back to TPU @peche!!  Hope you are doing well and ok?


----------



## peche (Nov 11, 2020)

phill said:


> Welcome back to TPU @peche!!  Hope you are doing well and ok?


Quite fine mate, thanks for asking, i have been into studies, projects, work, my GF and plenty others taks, but ya know a place that is called home, is never forgoten!
Hope al the mates here are doing fine, my loved techpowerupians!
 
Regards,


----------



## phill (Nov 11, 2020)

peche said:


> Quite fine mate, thanks for asking, i have been into studies, projects, work, my GF and plenty others taks, but ya know a place that is called home, is never forgoten!
> Hope al the mates here are doing fine, my loved techpowerupians!
> 
> Regards,


I'm glad to hear all is good !!   Definitely a nice place to call home is TPU   There's a few areas a little rough around the edges with silly members being silly, but I think that's just the norm... 

We look forward to seeing your name pop up again   Top 5 was it??


----------



## peche (Nov 11, 2020)

phill said:


> I'm glad to hear all is good !!   Definitely a nice place to call home is TPU   There's a few areas a little rough around the edges with silly members being silly, but I think that's just the norm...
> 
> We look forward to seeing your name pop up again   Top 5 was it??


ohh no, never made more than 10 or 15th place whan having my old farm, now im crunching with my old core i7 1 st gen, that beast is serving my 24/7 since today, lets see how far can he take me!

Goood to see you phill!


----------



## phill (Nov 11, 2020)

Doesn't matter how many, just that you are helping support and that is all anyone can ever ask    It's a damn expensive hobby!!  

Glad to see your back    I'd like to hope that someone else who's had a lot of time off is going to show up at some point.....


----------



## phill (Nov 12, 2020)

And now for the WCG Pie for the 11th November 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 69!!





 





Another outstanding day of support and effort being put in to our team again !!    What an amazingly awesome set of members we have in TPU, is all I will ever say and more so, keep saying!!  Amazing everyone, can't thank you enough for all of this!!   

Take care of you and everyone around you!!  Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update


----------



## peche (Nov 13, 2020)

69, what a number! if ya know what i mean!
lol

Great numbers, amazing team, humble cause!
Keeep the great numbers lads!

Regards, !!


----------



## phill (Nov 15, 2020)

And here we are again for the update of WCG Pie for the 12th November 2020!!  







Spoiler: 21 - 72!!





 





Great work to everyone who's contributed today!!     Massive efforts as always from our amazing team and well done everyone for contributing at such a great level   

Great support from everyone and please keep it going!!    We'll hopefully see you all again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Nov 15, 2020)

And here we go for the last update from me today the 13th November 2020 for WCG Pie.....











Spoiler: 21 - 71!!





 





Another superb day for TPU, thank you all so much for the contributions you've done and give the team!!    We have such an amazing effort from our team, it's just pure awesome right there!!   

If there's anything I can do to help or change with these updates, please do let me know!!   
Take care everyone and we'll hopefully see you all again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Nov 15, 2020)

Well here goes for some WCG Pie update for the 14th November 2020.....











Spoiler: 21 - 73!!





 





Well another outstanding day everyone     Massive congrats and well done!!    Some very good results for the day and I can't thank you all enough for the support you are giving the team!!    I hope to see you again tomorrow for another update   

Stay safe and take care all


----------



## phill (Nov 17, 2020)

Well everyone, it's time for the update of the day I think everyone can't wait for....  Stats for the 15th November 2020 for WCG Pie!!  











Spoiler: 21 - 72!!





 





Awesome work everyone!!     What a great day!!    72 members contributing and a total of 47 hitting over the 4,000 points marker!!    Outstanding work everyone!!  

I hope that everyone is well and ok??   Take care of yourselves and hope to see you again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Nov 18, 2020)

And here we are and go for the 16th November 2020 WCG Pie update....










Spoiler: 21 - 74!!





 





Great work everyone!!   Today has been one of the highest scoring days I've seen in a long time... Massive congrats and respect for everyone today!!   Thank you all for making today one of TPUs best days in 2020!!   
Hopefully we can keep this up or maybe even surpass it but without a doubt utterly awesome   Thank you all again!!


----------



## phill (Nov 19, 2020)

Well here we go for the WCG Pie update for the 17th November 2020.....  Where did you come today??!....











Spoiler: 21 - 74!!





 





Another great day for team TPU!!  74 members contributing to our amazing team and 49 of them hitting over 4,100 points...  Outstanding efforts everyone!!  The top 35 seems to have managed to hit a massive 10,000 at least and that is outstanding!!

The top 2 are battling it out very closely...  @Norton and @PolRoger I wonder who will next have a new addition to their farm and push themselves nearer to the 200,000 points a day...  I mean that is utterly outstanding and such a massive contribution!!  Can't thank you both enough for that!!  

Take care everyone and keep safe and well!!    Hope to see you again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Nov 20, 2020)

And here we are for a very quick WCG Pie update for the 18th November 2020!!











Spoiler: 21 - 75!!





 





An outstanding day and what a set of results!!    We even have another member on top of yesterday contributing, how awesome is that!?!?!    You guys and gals .....


----------



## phill (Nov 20, 2020)

And now for the last bit for the moment, WCG Pie for the 19th November 2020!!











Spoiler: 21 - 76!!





 




Well there we go, basically all caught up!!  Outstanding again and yet ANOTHER member contributing as well!!    This team!!


----------



## phill (Nov 22, 2020)

And now for the 20th November 2020 for the WCG Pie update ......











Spoiler: 21 - 74!!





 





Amazing efforts and work by everyone!!    What a great day team TPU has had!!    Our top 10 is getting crazy, nothing less than 55,000 points to get in, that will take a fair few CPU cores to surprise that one!!  

Great work everyone, really is amazing    I hope everyone is well and ok and more so safe and sound     Hopefully catch up with you tomorrow for another update....


----------



## phill (Nov 23, 2020)

Well here's my last update before bed I think, I'm struggling to stay awake right now!!  !!

Still here we go for the 21st November 2020 WCG Pie....











Spoiler: 21 - 72!!





 





A great day from everyone here today, outstanding efforts from everyone!!  Had some very great scores and that top 10 is looking crazy!!    Thank you everyone for your contributions today and we hope to see everyone again tomorrow for another update and for another brilliant day!!


----------



## phill (Nov 23, 2020)

And now, we have the 22nd November 2020 stats for WCG Pie....











Spoiler: 21 - 72!!





 





Another brilliant day as always from our amazing TPU team!!   Some outstanding support as always from everyone, the top 3 have gone nuts!!   
Hopefully we'll each everyone again tomorrow for another update     Great work guys and gals!!


----------



## phill (Nov 24, 2020)

And here we go for WCG Pie for the 23rd November 2020....












Spoiler: 21 - 73!!





 





And what another magical day for TPU!    Massive points, loads of members contributing, what more could anyone ask for?!?!  That top 10 going nuts again and even the top 38 members were hitting over 10,000 points each!!    I mean guys and gals you are amazing!!


----------



## phill (Nov 25, 2020)

And here we go for the 24th November 2020 for WCG Pie....











Spoiler: 21 - 73!!





 





Well what about that eh??  Great work everyone as always, I know I keep saying it but you are all awesome and I hope that you know it!!  

Another brilliant day for everyone, 50 members hitting over 4,000 points and another 23 members on top of that contributing as well.  It never matters how many work units you do, everything counts!!  Thank you all so much..  Hopefully, we'll bump in to each other tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Nov 27, 2020)

And here we are for the 25th November 2020 for our WCG Pie update for the day....











Spoiler: 21 - 74!!





 





Great work everyone for the contributions made today!!    Outstanding work and effort by everyone!!    I hope everyone is doing well and ok??  

Nearly time for the weekend....    Hopefully the weather be kind!!  Please do keep up the amazing efforts and hopefully, we'll bump in to each other tomorrow for another update...


----------



## phill (Nov 28, 2020)

And here we go for the 26th November 2020 for WCG Pie....











Spoiler: 21 - 71!





 





Great work and day everyone!!  Great results all around and very impressive 11m+ points for the day!!   Hope to see you again tomorrow for another update as always!!   

Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Nov 28, 2020)

Well everyone, here we are for another stats update for WCG Pie for the 27th November 2020.....











Spoiler: 21 - 72!!





 





Great work everyone!!    Outstanding efforts as always and massive thanks to everyone contributing to our team!!    Can't and wouldn't be able to do it without each and everyone of you!!  Hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Nov 30, 2020)

And here we go for some WCG Pie for the 28th November 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 71!





 





Great work everyone, brilliant efforts from everyone!!    Another brilliant day for TPU, 50 memebers hitting some damn big numbers and a total of 71 contributing to the team, can't ask for anymore than that!!    Thank you everyone for your support!!  

Well that's it for today, hope to see you all again tomorrow, same place for another update     Take care all!!


----------



## phill (Nov 30, 2020)

Well and here we go with the WCG Pie for the 29th November 2020.....











Spoiler: 21 - 70!!





 





Well done to our team TPU!!    Outstanding work and look at the points being made here!!!!   The top 10 going crazy, the top 34 still hitting over 10,000 points for the day and then we have a total of 70 members contributing as well.....  What more could a team captain wish from his team!?!?  Keep it going everyone, this is amazing!!                     

And on that bomb shell, hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update


----------



## Nordic (Dec 1, 2020)

Two cores down and still getting top 20. Nice.

Also, I am dedicating 20 threads to WCG and only getting top 20. The competition is intense guys. Well done.


----------



## phill (Dec 1, 2020)

And here we are again for another day of WCG Pie for the 30th November 2020....  Where has the time gone!!  !!  











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





We seem to have lost a few members contributions today but we are still hitting over 11,000,000 points for the day anyways, what a team we have!!    Massive thanks to everyone contributing as always, we are certainly flying along with these numbers!!   

Take care of yourselves and hope to see you again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Dec 2, 2020)

And here we are with the WCG Pie for the 1st December 2020.....  Whereabouts did you come??......











Spoiler: 21 - 71!!





 





What another great day for our WCG team everyone!!    Massive score for the day, 71 members contributing, sounds like a pretty darn decent day to me!!    Take care everyone and massive thanks as always for the truly amazing support!!    Hope to see you all tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Dec 4, 2020)

And now here we go for the 2nd December 2020 for WCG Pie....











Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





Another rocking day everyone, what a great job!!    Outstanding efforts everyone and massive thank yous for doing it all!!    It's a massive amount of points we've managed these past few days, hitting over 11m every day, just so pleased and proud to be part of it all !!   

Until tomorrow everyone, hope to see you back again for another update    Keep on crunchin'!!    Stay safe and well everyone!!


----------



## phill (Dec 4, 2020)

Here we go guys and gals for an update on WCG Pie for the 3rd December 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





Great work everyone!!    Great day with some very big scores!!    37 members hitting over 10,000 points each and there was a total of 68 members contributing to the tea!!  Outstanding   

I hope everyone is doing well and ok?  We had an amazing day today, the points where huge!!  Take care everyone, hopefully see you again tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Dec 6, 2020)

Well here we go again for the 4th December 2020 update for WCG Pie....  Where did you come to!?!?!.....











Spoiler: 21 - 70!!





 





Nearly 48 members hitting over the 4,000 points marker to support our great team today    A total of 70 members contributing as well, what a day!!    Thank you all so much for the contribution and support!!  Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Dec 6, 2020)

And here we are for the 5th December 2020 for WCG Pie update....  Did you beat your scores from yesterday??.....











Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 





Another great day but sadly with a few less members than yesterday...  Great efforts from everyone, 46 members hitting well over the 4,000 points and nearly hitting 5,500 points each!!  Another 20 members on top still contributing and giving more support for our amazing team!!   

The top 10 is going crazy and I think that @Norton seems to have a new contender for the number one spot as @PolRoger is always hot on his heels!!    We all hope you are doing well @Norton and miss you around on the forums...  If you can, please pop by soon!!  

Massive thanks and support to everyone contributing to the team as always, we can't doing this without you!!    Hope to see you again soon!!    Maybe tomorrow??......


----------



## phill (Dec 7, 2020)

And here we go for the 6th December 2020 for the WCG Pie....











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





And wow what a day     Great work to everyone who had been able to contribute to the team and hope that we can all see each other again tomorrow for another update!!     Stay safe and take care guys and gals!!


----------



## phill (Dec 9, 2020)

And now for the WCG Pie stats for the 7th December 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 76!!





 





Amazing efforts today everyone, great work!    Great contributions as always and hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Dec 9, 2020)

And here we are at WCG Pie for the 8th December 2020......











Spoiler: 21 - 70!!





 





And what a day    Great work everyone!!    48 members hitting over 4,000 points each and a total of 70 contributing to the team today...  Brilliant efforts everyone!!    The craziness that's going on in the top 10 is just that, crazy but thank you to all in the top 10 for contributing as much as you do!! 
@PolRoger @Norton @XZero450 @Jstn7477 @Shane White @Arjai @HammerON @theonedub  @[ion]  @stevorob 

                                      

And a massive thanks to everyone else who is contributing every day as well!!   

Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update!!  Take care all and keep on crunching!!


----------



## phill (Dec 11, 2020)

Well gents, here we are again   WCG Pie for the 9th December 2020.......











Spoiler: 21 - 71!!





 





Great work everyone, outstanding !!     As I'd already said in the daily points thread, some great big contributions today and it really was a great day!! I hope everyone is doing well and keeping safe...  Take care all and hopefully we'll see each other tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Dec 11, 2020)

And here we go the last update for the moment and then my 4 hours journey starts.....  
It's the one and only , WCG Pie for the 10th December 2020.....











Spoiler: 21 - 70!!





 





What another smokin' good day for team TPU and WCG    Amazing work everyone, thank you all so much for the continued support and contributions!!   

I hope that everyone is doing well and is ok!!  Hope to see you all again tomorrow if not sooner!!


----------



## phill (Dec 12, 2020)

Stoners for the 11th December 2020 for WCG.....




@toastem2004 !!          
@theoneandonlymrk !!  
@weekendgeek !!  

Great work from our three stoners today!!    Massive congrats to our stoners as always!  We hope to see you all again real soon, please keep up the great work guys!!


----------



## phill (Dec 13, 2020)

Well here we are again at the WCG Pie stats for the 11th December 2020....  











Spoiler: 21 - 72!!





 





Great work everyone, another fantastic day for team TPU!    72 members today contributing which is amazing.  The top 38 is looking very impressive with over 10,000 from each member!!  Outstanding effort everyone!!   
Massive thanks to everyone who has been contributing today, we can't do this without you!!    Hope to see you again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Dec 14, 2020)

And last but definitely not least, here's the update for the WCG Pie for the 12th December 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





Great work everyone for the contributions today and the sheer points everyone is able to produce!!   Outstanding work everyone, cant say thanks enough!!    Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update.....


----------



## phill (Dec 14, 2020)

Here we are for another update for WCG Pie for the 13th December 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 69!!





 





Another great day from everyone as always     Great support everyone, I hope you are all well and ok??  Great to see everyone doing so well for the team and contributing as much as you all do, massive thanks and respect from me, as I hope all the other members feel the same way as well                      

Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update again, same place not sure on the time tho


----------



## phill (Dec 15, 2020)

And here we go for another day for WCG Pie for the 14th December 2020....  Whereabouts did you make it....??....











Spoiler: 21 - 71!!





 





Amazing results today everyone    Well done indeed!!    A massive 36 members managed to hit over 10,000 points and we had a total of 71 members contributing to the team today!!  Outstanding stuff!! 

I hope that everyone is doing well and is ok....  We certainly do have an outstanding team here at TPU for our contributions and support!!  Well done everyone!!  Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update    Until then, take care and be safe!!


----------



## phill (Dec 17, 2020)

Well here we go for another WCG Pie update for the 15th December 2020.....











Spoiler: 21 - 69!!





 





Well another brilliant day for WCG contributions, we have such a great following it's unreal     Amazing work everyone, thank you so much!  Your contributions are massively appreciated and so much respect for you all!!   Thank you all for all your massive support, long may it continue!!   

Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update!!  Take care and keep safe everyone!!


----------



## phill (Dec 17, 2020)

And now here we go with the 16th December 2020 update for WCG Pie....  Where did you get to in our ranks, today??.......












Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 





Great efforts today everyone!!  Even though we are about 5 or 6 members down from yesterdays contributions we have made an excellent progress and everyone has gone over and above what is asked of them so everyone, thank you for your kind and massive support of this team and cause !!                

As for tomorrow, hope to see you all again for another great update


----------



## phill (Dec 18, 2020)

Well here we go for another WCG PIe update for the 17th December 2020....







 



Spoiler: 21 - 69!!





 





Well another great day again everyone, outstanding as always !!    Superb support as always everyone, thank you so much for all of your help and contributions to the team every day, I can't thank you enough!!   I hope that everyone is doing well and is alright???   

Stay safe and crunch my friends!!      Hope to see you all again soon for another update!!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Dec 19, 2020)

HEH, only a measly 1400 points. But the i9 is getting spun up. Tomorrow should be a totally different story


----------



## phill (Dec 21, 2020)

Well here we are everyone, stats for the 18th December 2020 for WCG Pie....  Enjoy!!











Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





Great work everyone, amazing results today!!  38 members htting over 10,000 points is outstanding!!  I hope everyone will be taking care and hopefully meeting back with us tomorrow for another update for the 19th....  I can't believe how quick this year has gone....   See you all again soon with luck!!


----------



## phill (Dec 21, 2020)

And here we go for another update of the 19th December 2020 for WCG Stats......












Spoiler: 21 - 69!!





 





Great work everyone again!!     We've managed to score a little lower today but we seem to have a member up from our contribution yesterday..... Can't thank you all enough for the support that you all do give this amazing team...  Thank you as always      Hopefully we'll catch up again and see everyone tomorrow for another update  

Take care everyone!!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Dec 21, 2020)

I'm going to crack the top 20 with a single 10850k


----------



## phill (Dec 21, 2020)

BarbaricSoul said:


> I'm going to crack the top 20 with a single 10850k


24/7 running it will definitely be possible


----------



## phill (Dec 21, 2020)

And here we go for the last one, WCG Pie for the 20th December 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 





Great work everyone!!    A total of 66 members today contributing to our team and we still manage to hit over 10.7m points for the day!!    We have such an amazing team!!  

Thank you all so much for the masses and massive contributions you all do each day, hope to see you all again tomorrow for the next update


----------



## phill (Dec 23, 2020)

Here we go for the WCG Pie update for the 21st December 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 69!!





 





What an amazing day for the team     I mean 52 members hitting over 4,200 points each and a total of 69 (giggity giggity) contributing to the team today     Outstanding efforts and work everyone!!  Thank you all for contributing and making TPU a force to the reckoned with!!       

As always, hope to see you tomorrow for another update     Take care everyone!!  Stay safe and well!!


----------



## phill (Dec 24, 2020)

And now here we go for the 22nd December 2020 update for the WCG Pie.....











Spoiler: 21 - 73!!





 





Well here we go again for another stonking update!!  Wow everyone you never cease to amaze me with what you can pull out the bag!!  Or is it the hat??  Meh, either way   

Massive support today, brilliant scores and above all, more people crunching!!     I mean how is that not a brilliant day!??!!?  

Well guys and gals, it's late here but it is Christmas Eve, so....  Ah what can you do   Stay safe, be good and most of all, crunch away!!    Hope to see you all again tomorrow at some point for another update....


----------



## phill (Dec 25, 2020)

And here we have the WCG Pie for the 23rd December 2020.....











Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





Another outstanding day everyone, so much respect and thanks for all the effort you all put in to this team!  Thank you all so much!!  

Hope to see you again tomorrow for another update...  Take care everyone and most importantly, I hope everyone has a massively amazing Christmas!!  Take care and be safe!!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Christmas @phill and team


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 25, 2020)

And, you as well @BarbaricSoul and team TPU!!!!


----------



## phill (Dec 26, 2020)

Merry Christmas Everyone!!  Apologies for the lack of updates for everything yesterday, was tired and decided to try and hit the pillow than stay up trying to post status updates..  Would have probably got them rather wrong!  

I hope everyone had a great day and is looking forward to another year of crunching for team TPU!!    Oh we'll hopefully have a better year as well !!


----------



## phill (Dec 26, 2020)

And here we are again at WCG Pie for the 24th December 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 69!!





 




Amazing work as always everyone, massive thanks from me to you all!!       
Hope to see some higher member contributions in 2021...  I hope we can attract a few new members to out amazing little team  

I hope everyone is doing well and ok!!


----------



## phill (Dec 26, 2020)

And again, here's the 25th December 2020 stats for WCG Pie......  Did you get to eat pie?!











Spoiler: 21 - 69!!





 





Well we have managed another awesome day!!      Great work everyone!!    I hope everyone is doing well and also has had a massively lovely Christmas.....  Hope to see you all again soon for another update!!  

Until then, stay safe and crunch!!


----------



## phill (Dec 27, 2020)

Well here goes for another WCG Pie update for the 26th December 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





What another outstanding day of awesome    Amazing effort and work everyone, really great work!!    I hope everyone is well and ok and not too stuffed from the second round that is Boxing Day yesterday    
Keep safe, hope you have a great day and hope to see you again soon for another update


----------



## phill (Dec 28, 2020)

Here we are for another amazing update for WCG Pie for the 27th December 2020!!.....











Spoiler: 21 - 65!!





 





Well there we go again, surprising me as always!   65 member contributing today and we've surpassed over 11.7 million points for the day!!  That's awesome guys and gals!!     I hope that everyone is doing well and ok, hope to see you again for the next update tomorrow


----------



## phill (Dec 30, 2020)

And here we are back for some more WCG Pie stats for the 28th December 2020......











Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 





Well I'd already said it was an impressive day and I'm not taking that back!!   Amazing effort from everyone so thank you all for the contributions  
Hopefully tomorrow we'll have some nicer luck with the points and contributions and see if we can best XtremeSystems!!   

Take care everyone, hope you have a great day!!    Hope to see you again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Dec 30, 2020)

And well here we are again for the WCG Pie stats update for the 29th December 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 69!!





 





Another brilliant day for team TPU     Outstanding work everyone!!  Another brilliant mass support and contribution for today, over 11.4m points which is outstanding!!     We have such a great team I honestly don't know what we'd be like without them!! 

Take care everyone, stay safe and hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Jan 2, 2021)

And here we go for the last few updates for the days we've missed and before some much needed rest for me tonight!! lol   Here we go for some WCG Pie update for the 30th December 2020!!.....











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





Well what a great day for everyone contributing but also for TPU!!    We'll hopefully get some more days like these in 2021!!  Outstanding guys and gals!!     Just about time for yesterdays update......


----------



## phill (Jan 2, 2021)

And here we go again for another update for WCG Pie....  These results are for the 31st December 2020.....











Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 





Outstanding work again as always everyone!!    One less contributor today but it was New Year, so....  Forgive and move on I say!!  

I hope everyone had a great as possible time as they could, take care and hope to see each other again tomorrow for another update!!   

Finally all up to date, since it's coming up to 230am, I'm heading off!!     Take care everyone, as always it's been such an amazing year and we've achieved so much, so I can't complain at anyone or anything!!  All the best for 2021 everyone!!    I hope it's a bloody good improvement from 2020!!    See you soon hopefully...!!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 2, 2021)

*BOOM!!!!!!!!! *





Told you I'd crack the top 20 with just a 10850k


----------



## phill (Jan 3, 2021)

And here we go for the 1st January 2021 for WCG Pie.....











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





Another brilliant day everyone, great work and support as always   

@AlienIsGOD managed the awesome 4,000 points bang on!!    Timed that very well!! Great to see everyone contributing as always, hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update     Take care everyone, be safe and see you soon!!


----------



## phill (Jan 3, 2021)

And here we are for the WCG Pie stats for 2nd January 2021....











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





Another great day as always everyone    Superb efforts from everyone and what a great result    Hopefully 2021 will give team TPU a step up in to the rankings and we can get a few more members on our side as well   

Thank you all as always!!    Hope to see you again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Jan 6, 2021)

And here we come to the update for WCG Pie for the 3rd January 2021.....












Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





Awesome work everyone    Another great day for the support of TPU's WCG team    68 members contributing today and nearly 38 members hitting over 10,000 each!    Great efforts everyone, really great work!!     Well, I've one more stat to update... so I'm gonna get to it!!     Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Jan 6, 2021)

And here we have the next update for the 4th January 2021 for the WCG Stats for the day....











Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





Great work everyone, really great work!!    Another brillaint day with TPU and it's members being awesome as always!!    68 members contributing again to our team today, brilliant results and even more today hitting over the 4,000 point marker...  

Take care everyone, such a pleasure to be part of such an awesome team!!    Hope to see you all a for another update tomorrow     Take care everyone and stay safe!!


----------



## phill (Jan 7, 2021)

Well and here we are again at the 5th January 2021 WCG Pie stats update.....  Where did you come??!.....











Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





Great work everyone as always     49 members hitting over 4,400 points for the day and a total of 68 members contributing!!  Wonderful day I must say!!  

I hope everyone is looking after themselves and doing well   Thank you all for the contributions, this team is bloody amazing      Hope to see you all again soon!!


----------



## phill (Jan 7, 2021)

And here we are for the 6th January 2021 for the WCG Pie update....











Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 





Amazing work as always ladies and gentlemen!!     Such a great day and such an amazing team!!  Everyone is doing an amazing job and keeping the team going in massive ways so thank you to everyone taking part!!  I hope everyone is keeping well and doing ok??  Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update...  You take care, be safe and keep on crunchin'!!


----------



## phill (Jan 9, 2021)

And here we go for the 7th January 2021 for the WCG Pie update....











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





Amazing efforts everyone!! 51 members have managed to hit over 4,300 points for the day and another 16 members making a total of 67 have contributed today     Great work and thank you everyone who has contributed!!  

Hope everyone is well and ok, look forward to seeing you all again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Jan 9, 2021)

Well here we go for another day of stats for the WCG Pie for the 8th January 2021....











Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 





Another brilliant day for WCG Pie for TPU     Outstanding efforts everyone and thank you all for the contributions today!!     I hope everyone is doing well and ok??  Hope everyone is popping back tomorrow for another update and see where they come in the stats for TPU!!  

Thank you all so much!!    See you all tomorrow?


----------



## phill (Jan 11, 2021)

And well here we are for the update for WCG Pie for the 9th January 2021...











Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 





Another great days work everyone!!    Outstanding work!!  I hope everyone has had a good day and has been a relaxing one for them!?  I hope everyone is staying well and safe too....  Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update everyone!!  Keep on crunchin'!!


----------



## phill (Jan 12, 2021)

And here we are for the 10th January 2021 WCG stats.....  Where did you come??.....











Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





Great work everyone!!     Another brilliant days worth of crunching and points, outstanding efforts   

Really appreciate the work everyone is doing for this team and I hope that everyone knows it!   Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update....  Take care now and be safe and stay safe


----------



## phill (Jan 13, 2021)

And here we go for the WCG Pie for the 11th January 2021!!.....











Spoiler: 21 - 72!!





 





Well done everyone for such a great day today!!    I apologise it's such a quick update, but I didn't realise that flashing GPUs and testing could have taken so long...  Who'd have thought eh?!   

Take care everyone, awesome work as always, can't thank you enough!!    See you all soon for another update!!


----------



## Nero1024 (Jan 13, 2021)

Have you got creampie today?


----------



## phill (Jan 14, 2021)

Well and here we go for the last update of the day for WCG Pie for the 12th January 2021....











Spoiler: 21 - 72!!





 





Great work as always everyone, been a real pleasure as everyday with the members and contributions we've been getting..  Well done!!     I hope that everyone is doing well and is ok??  As always, be safe and take care of yourselves!!     See you all again tomorrow with some luck!!


----------



## phill (Jan 17, 2021)

Well we have two more updates for WCG Pie today, this being one, so without further delay, here we go!! 

Stats for the 14th January 2021 for WCG Pie....





*





Spoiler: 21 - 69!!





 





Great work everyone!!  Hope to see you all again shortly for another update  *


----------



## phill (Jan 17, 2021)

And here we are, final update for the day now with WCG Pie for the 15th January 2021.....











Spoiler: 21 - 70!!





 





Another brilliant day everyone, congrats to all members contributing today and a massive thanks for everyone taking part with it   Another brilliant day, over 10.7m points contributed     Can't say thanks enough!!   

Hope to see everyone soon for another update, hope to catch you soon!!


----------



## phill (Jan 19, 2021)

And here we are last but one update for our amazing TPU team for WCG Pie for the 16th January 2021.....











> Spoiler: 21 - 73!!



Another amazing day as always everyone, can't ask for more than that!!    Hope everyone is doing well adn ok...  Hope to see you all again soon!!     Hopefully see you with the next update......


----------



## phill (Jan 19, 2021)

And here we are again for the stats for the 17th January 2021 for WCG Pie....











Spoiler: 21 - 70!!





 





Another great day and I apologies for the lack of text in these updates, rather tired so I'm going to go and get myself to bed..  Earlier night for me for once!!  

I hope everyone is well and ok and doing well but is also safe and sound    Take care everyone, hope to see you all again for another update


----------



## Nero1024 (Jan 19, 2021)

Have you got your creampie today?


----------



## phill (Jan 20, 2021)

And here we go for our rather standard but nice anyway, WCG Pie for the day, whereabouts are you for the 18th January 2021.....











Spoiler: 21 - 69!!





 





Awesome work everyone, apologies there's not a massive amount of content in these updates...   I'm struggling to keep my eyes open at the moment, but a massive thanks to everyone who has been contributing today,  as it always seems to be a great such great support...     All the best guys and gals...  Need some sleep! :lol:    Be safe and sound everyone!!


----------



## phill (Jan 21, 2021)

And last but not least, here we go for the WCG Pie for the 19th January 2021....











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





Another amazing day everyone, well done and congrats!!   A good solid number of members contributing to our team as always and great results all round!!  

Massive respects and support from everyone, if there's anything anyone needs please do let us know...  We'll do our best to help out    Time for bed I think for me, take care everyone and stay safe!!   Hope to see you tomorrow for another update!!......


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 21, 2021)

phill said:


> if there's anything anyone needs please do let us know...


winning numbers for the MegaMillions lottery ($970 million next drawing). No need to post them, just PM them to me.


----------



## phill (Jan 21, 2021)

BarbaricSoul said:


> winning numbers for the MegaMillions lottery ($970 million next drawing). No need to post them, just PM them to me.


If I put in for it and won something, I'd like to think everyone in TPU for WCG and FAH would get something from me!!  Oh and the awesome mods and TPU owner too, they really do deal with a lot...


----------



## phill (Jan 22, 2021)

And here we are for the WCG Pie for the 20th January 2021....











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





Well another brilliant day from everyone here     52 members contributing more than 4,300 points each and then another 14 members totaling up making 67 for the day, outstanding !!    Hope to see you all again soon for another update, keep on crunching everyone!!     Amazing efforts all around!!   

Take care and be and stay safe


----------



## phill (Jan 23, 2021)

Well, last but not least here we have WCG Pie for the 21st January 2021...











Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 



An awesome day of crunching everyone...!!  Massive well done as always!!                  I hope everyone is well and ok and hopefully doing well!!   Take care everyone,we will hope to see you again tomorrow     Hope you have a good one!!


----------



## phill (Jan 24, 2021)

Well here we all are for another update for WCG Pie for the 22nd January 2021.....











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





Well another day and another massive amount of points and work units being returned     Outstanding!!  Massive thanks and respect for everyone today as always!!  I'll hopefully be a little more active when it comes to the crunching of late, not been having many machines running at all of late, so here's hoping for some sunnier skies and a lovely amount of it rather than just 10 minutes   

Take care everyone and hope to see you all again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Jan 24, 2021)

Well here we go for the 23rd January 2021 for WCG update.....  











Spoiler: 21 - 65!!





 





Well another great day and even with less people contributing we still managed over 10 million points for the day...  Amazing efforts everyone!!   Still, I hope everyone is well and ok and keeping safe??  Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update for WCG


----------



## phill (Jan 25, 2021)

And here we go for the 24th January 2021 for WCG Pie today....











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





Great work everyone    Really great result as always and a massive thanks from me to the team to keep on crunchin'!!   I hope everyone is taking care and having a deserved break at some point...  Hope to see everyone back again tomorrow for some more results and milestones as well we hope!


----------



## Arjai (Jan 25, 2021)

phill said:


> And here we go for the 24th January 2021 for WCG Pie today....


?


----------



## phill (Jan 25, 2021)

Arjai said:


> ?


Got too excited and posted before the post was finished!!    That'll teach me to post when too tired....


----------



## phill (Jan 26, 2021)

Well here we go again for another update!!  (Hopefully will get this one done right first time @Arjai !! )  Stats for the 25th January 2021 for WCG Pie.....












Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





Great work everyone for another brilliant day for support and crunching!!    I hope that everyone is doing well and is ok, keeping safe as always   

Hope to see you tomorrow for another update.....


----------



## phill (Jan 28, 2021)

And here we are getting closer to our updates being complete....  Stats for WCG Pie for the 26th January 2021....











Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





Great work everyone for the day!!     I hope that everyone is well and ok and keeping safe and sound!!  
Some outstanding effort going in to our team everyone, thank you all so much!!


----------



## phill (Jan 28, 2021)

And here we go for the latest stats update for the WCG Pie, 27th January 2021 stats.....











Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 





Another great day everyone, thank you all so much for all of your support to this amazing team!!    Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update!! I hope everyone is doing well and is alright!!  Stay safe and sound everyone!!


----------



## phill (Jan 29, 2021)

Well here we go for the 28th January 2021 for WCG Pie update....











Spoiler: 21 - 69!!





 





Well what day for everyone!!     Great work everyone and the support as always is top notch!!     You all take care and be safe!  Thank you for the support and hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## Arjai (Jan 29, 2021)

I figured out why my numbers were low...my i7 3770 went down! I restarted it, downloaded the new Manager, and now it is running. Hopefully, I will get the 5 grand a day, that it usually gets, in the next few days of ramping up.


----------



## phill (Feb 1, 2021)

And here we go for another WCG Pie update for the 29th January 2021......











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





What another great day everyone!!  53 members managing to hit at least 4,100 points for the day and a total of 67 members contributing to the team as well!!  Great work everyone!!     Proud to be a part of this team, let alone its Captain!!  

Take care everyone and hope to see you again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Feb 1, 2021)

And another update for WCG Pie but for the 30th January 2021.....











Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





And with an extra member contributing today, we have the same as yesterday, 53 members hitting over 4,300 points each and then a total of 68 members contributing to the team today!!     Great work everyone, really is !!  I hope everyone is well and ok and I look forward to tomorrow's update!!     Take care everyone!!  Be safe and crunch!!


----------



## phill (Feb 2, 2021)

And last but definitely not least, here's the WCG Pie stats for the 31st January 2021 ......











Spoiler: 21 - 65!!





 





Amazing work everyone, great work as always!!   I hope that everyone is doing well and ok?? Some amazing support and contributions, can't thank you all enough for support team TPU like you do.. Anyways, hope to see you again tomorrow, stay well and safe!!


----------



## phill (Feb 3, 2021)

Well last but not least, we have our WCG Pie for the 1st February 2021.....











Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





Well that's what an 11,000,000 points a day looks like!!       Outstanding everyone!!  Really great work!!  TPU performing over and above !!  
Hope to see you all again soon and take care and be safe!


----------



## phill (Feb 4, 2021)

And now for the WCG Pie update for the 2nd February 2021.....











Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





Another outstanding day for everyone contributing to our amazing team!!    Well done everyone for the support and thank you so much,                    for everyone!!  

I hope everyone is doing well and is alright


----------



## phill (Feb 4, 2021)

And here we have the 3rd February 2021 WCG Pie stats for everyone to take a look at!! 











Spoiler: 21 - 65!!





 





Another great day as always everyone, fantastic work!!    Has anyone been changing any hardware out of late or adding more??  What's everyone been up to with their contributions     Feel free to share and update here or a couple of the other threads, always love to hear from people about what they are doing with their crunchers!!  

I'll leave it there before I spoil it, and let people get on with their day!!    Thank you everyone!!  Take care and be safe, see you for another update soon!!


----------



## phill (Feb 6, 2021)

Well here we go for the last update for the day, WCG Pie for the the 4th February 2021!!.....





*

*



Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





Another amazing day everyone, very many congrats and masses of             Great work as always and what a level of commitement we have here at TPU!!  Outstanding!!     Hope to see you in the next one!!


----------



## phill (Feb 7, 2021)

And here we are again for another amazing update for TPU's WCG Team...  Stats for the 5th February 2021....











Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 





Well another brilliant day of contributions from everyone from team TPU!   We sure do have one outstandingly awesome team here supporting this amazing cause!  Respect to you all, fantastic work throughout!!  
I hope that everyone is doing well and ok and is keeping well and safe!!  Hope to see everyone again tomorrow for another update     Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Feb 8, 2021)

Well here we are again for another lovely update to the 6th Feburary 2021 for WCG Pie....

*






*



Spoiler: 21 - 65!!





 





Great work everyone, another amazing day for contributions and every thing else from TPU !!   

I hope everyone is doing well and is ok ??  I hope everyone has had a good weekend too??  More so important    Time to wind down and relax of course!!    Hope to see everyone again soon, take care and please keep up the great work!!


----------



## phill (Feb 9, 2021)

Well last but definitely not leats, here goes an update for the WCG Pie for the 7th February 2021....











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





Another great day as always for the team, you all never let this team down at all!!  Amazing work and effort as always, take care and be safe and sound everyone!!


----------



## phill (Feb 9, 2021)

Well here we go again for the WCG Pie update for the 8th February 2021!!.....











Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





Well another day and another load of greatness coming from the WCG came for TPU as always     Amazing efforts everyone, so appreciated and grateful for all your contributions and everything that you do for the team!!  

Since my work here is done and I don't think I can do anymore damage, I'll head off    Stay safe and well everyone!!  Hope to see you tomorrow for the next update!!


----------



## phill (Feb 11, 2021)

Well here we go for another update for our WCG Pie stats for the 9th February 2021....











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





Another great day everyone, massive thanks for the support with all the work everyone is doing and hope that everyone is well, safe and sound...  Take care everyone, hope to see you tomorrow for another update...  It's gone 2am, I need some sleep!!


----------



## khanhamza (Feb 11, 2021)

Awww: I actually got two pie slices today top ten overall and today's breakdown:


----------



## phill (Feb 12, 2021)

And here we are for the WCG Pie update for the 10th February 2021....











Spoiler: 21 - 69!!





 





Another great day as always from members within this amazing forum!!  I hope that everyone is taking care and doing well!    Take care everyone and stay safe!!  Hope to see you tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Feb 13, 2021)

And here we are for another WCG Pie update for the 11th February 2021....











Spoiler: 21 - 64!!





 





Another great day from everyone as always, 47 members hitting over the 4,300 points marker and 64 members in total making contributions to the team     Great work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Feb 13, 2021)

And here we are with the 12th February 2021 update for WCG Pie....











Spoiler: 21 - 65!!





 





Another great day for the team..  I'm not sure how much closer you could be to just missing out of 4,000 points but @A Novice1 seems to have managed it!!  Wow that was so close!!

Great work everyone, great day for the team      I hope everyone is taking care and is alright!!    Hopefully see you all again soon for the next update!!


----------



## phill (Feb 15, 2021)

And here we are again, for the WCG Pie for the 13th February 2021 update....











Spoiler: 21 - 62!!





 





Great work every one today, been another great update as always!!    I hope everyone is well and doing ok??  Hope to see you again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Feb 16, 2021)

Well and here we are, last but not least by a long way...  14th February 2021 WCG Pie....











Spoiler: 21 - 64!!





 





Amazing work everyone, such a great day for TPU contributions!!   We are slightly down on our members contributing as well, but never the less we are still producing an amazing amount of points in a day for the members who are contributing... Unreal  

Hope everyone is doing well and is ok, looking forward to seeing you again tomorrow for another WCG Pie update


----------



## trickson (Feb 16, 2021)

Can someone please tell me what this is and what is it all about? 
Thank You the OP has no other information so I am asking.


----------



## phill (Feb 17, 2021)

And now for the last update of the day, WCG Pie for the 15th February 2021....













Spoiler: 21 - 65!!





 





Well another great day as been and gone for us but we are still kicking arse all day long!!  
I hope everyone is well and ok, can't wait to see you all again for another day!!


----------



## phill (Feb 17, 2021)

trickson said:


> Can someone please tell me what this is and what is it all about?
> Thank You the OP has no other information so I am asking.


Hey @trickson, have a look into this link.... and see how you get on


----------



## trickson (Feb 17, 2021)

phill said:


> Hey @trickson, have a look into this link.... and see how you get on


Ok I am installing this on all my systems right now.
I HATE cancer I have it maybe I can help?
So is there some special way to set it up or what? Do I join a team? If so what team?


----------



## trickson (Feb 17, 2021)

Ok so what do I do now? 
Oh and notice my CPU is running at 4.0-4.4 GHz amazing! I am going to get this installed on the rest right now.


----------



## XZero450 (Feb 17, 2021)

trickson said:


> Ok I am installing this on all my systems right now.
> I HATE cancer I have it maybe I can help?
> So is there some special way to set it up or what? Do I join a team? If so what team?


Here are some old instructions that should walk you through it: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/how-to-getting-boinc-setup-for-wcg.93395/


----------



## phill (Feb 18, 2021)

And here we are for the last update of the day for Team TPU, WCG Pie for the 16th February 2021!!...











Spoiler: 21 - 65!!





 





And what a great day team TPU have had!!  Outstanding work everyone, well done for the support and contributions to the team!!  Great stuff guys and gals!!     
Hope to have you all back for the next update!!     Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Feb 18, 2021)

trickson said:


> View attachment 188659
> 
> Ok so what do I do now?
> Oh and notice my CPU is running at 4.0-4.4 GHz amazing! I am going to get this installed on the rest right now.


I wouldn't worry about what the CPU speed is so much if I'm honest.  Just make sure it's not under high temps when under 100% loads and it'll be fine    Make it efficient and not too power thirsty..  If you have a few systems see how much you can tweak them if you wanted to get back in the game.  Also if you wish to put it on to the advanced skin, that might show more information that you might like to see   A good thing to check also that none for the units haven't stopped you with work..  I've had it a few times, weird issue....
Don't forget to add yourself to to this amazing team!!   And more so, welcome to team TPU!!


----------



## phill (Feb 19, 2021)

Well here we go for a WCG Pie update for the 17th February 2021.....











Spoiler: 21 - 63!!





 





Great work to everyone who has contributed to the team and massive thanks for everyone's continued support!!  

We'll try and get the top 10 at some point I'm sure!!    Wishing everyone a brilliant day and massive thanks again!!  Stay safe and crunch hard


----------



## phill (Feb 20, 2021)

Well here we go for the next catch up for the WCG Pie thread....  Stats for th 18th February 2021....

*





*



Spoiler: 21 - 64!!





 





Another brilliant day from team TPU!!     Outstanding efforts as always everyone!!  48 members hitting over 4,200 points and a total of 64 contributing today!!  Great work everyone, really great work!!    Hope you can stick with us, we have one more update for you!


----------



## phill (Feb 20, 2021)

And now for the last update for the moment, the 19th February 2021 for WCG Pie...











Spoiler: 21 - 64!!





 





Another great day from Team TPU for all of your contributions     Outstanding efforts and work everyone!!   Another day of 64 members contributing to the teams scores, which is awesome!   
I hope to see everyone back again tomorrow for yet another update from WCG


----------



## phill (Feb 22, 2021)

And here we are for another update for WCG Pie for the 20th February 2021....











Spoiler: 21 - 64!!





 





Another amazing day for team TPU for the status updates   45 members hitting over 4,100 points and a total of 64 members contributing to the team today!!   To get in that top twenty seems to be getting more and more difficult and not even mentioning the top 10....  47k today would have secured you 10th place....  Wow that's a mass of points!! 

Amazing work everyone, massive thanks for the support to the TPU team!!   You are all amazing!!  
Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update    Take care all!!


----------



## phill (Feb 23, 2021)

Well here we are again for the WCG Pie update for the 21st February 2021....











Spoiler: 21 - 63!!





 





Another brilliant day for team TPU!     Getting some amazing contributions and a very steady member contribution rate as well, outstanding     It seems to get into the top 10 we need to have at least 46,000 points for today...  wow!!  
TPU you are amazing!!     

Hope to see you tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## Lorec (Feb 23, 2021)

phill said:


> Well here we are again for the WCG Pie update for the 21st February 2021....
> 
> View attachment 189586
> 
> ...


Its been ages since I had some of that pie


----------



## phill (Feb 24, 2021)

Well here I go for the last update for the day, for WCG Pie for the 22nd February 2021....











Spoiler: 21 - 64!!





 





Well yet another amazing day for team TPU's WCG contributions....  64 members contributing today and what a day!!  Outstanding results from the top 34 I think.  I hope that everyone is doing well and ok??   Stay safe everyone and keep on crunchin'!!


----------



## trickson (Feb 24, 2021)

Okay Can someone please without getting all technonerd on tell me a few things?
First off I want to state for the record I have and HATE FUCKING CANCER! !!! FUCKING HATE IT!
I want to know if anything we are doing is really helping. If so how come my cancer is still aggressive and uncurbable?
Please NO SYMPATHY , it's the fucking worst. I know how you all feel and thanks. I feel worse for the ones we lost.
So now this said how can I help? Can I use old computers? I have 6 computers maybe 7 or 8 if I look around here.
They all can do something or what?
Please help I will donate computers and even want to setup a "Folding farm"
Not sure where to put this question this is why I started here.
Thanks TPU. I know I am a dick hope I don't get BAN.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Feb 24, 2021)

BOINC will run on any computer, regardless of how powerful the system is. And as far as slow systems go, every bit helps. 

As far as if we are helping, I sure hope so. I understand what your saying, the amount of research work being done by BOINC, you would think we would've heard about some positive results from our contributions.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Feb 24, 2021)

phill said:


> Well here I go for the last update for the day, for WCG Pie for the 22nd February 2021....
> 
> View attachment 189728
> 
> ...


 WOOOOT, 19 PLACE WITH JUST A SINGLE 10850K!!!!


----------



## trickson (Feb 24, 2021)

BarbaricSoul said:


> BOINC will run on any computer, regardless of how powerful the system is. And as far as slow systems go, every bit helps.
> 
> As far as if we are helping, I sure hope so. I understand what your saying, the amount of research work being done by BOINC, you would think we would've heard about some positive results from our contributions.


Okay well I have to get to bed soon but I really want to help out can you all hook me up? 
I have some health things going on right now and need to take my medication and hope I don't get sick.
Hook me up TPU with a User name and stuff. I gota get some rest TPU good night see ya in the morning early.


----------



## Lorec (Feb 24, 2021)

Hi trickson! 
You are being a vital part of many posts on our forum. Glad that You wanna be part of us, crunchers for a good cause! 
this link gives You the client for distributed computing. 





						Install BOINC
					






					boinc.berkeley.edu
				




Once You finish Your install, You have to choose the project,make sure its "world community grid". Then You can choose team TPU to join in and crunch with us. 
Compete in points with incredible people like @PolRoger @Norton01 @phill (even tho sun is too weak for him at the moment ) to really put Your parts to the test! Squeeze every PPD You can!
Cheers!


----------



## phill (Feb 24, 2021)

I think it's been all covered by now but thank you @trickson for donating your time and PC hardware to help with all of this.  

I would suggest that you use the most efficient PCs you can.  I perhaps wouldn't recommend running too old a hardware simply because it's inefficient and for the amount of power these can use, the output (as @Lorec suggests with PPD) would be low for the cost of running things.
As @Lorec suggests I do have solar panels which really helps with the cost of running PCs and the sheer amount of them, I can quite easily pull more power than they'd ever be able to supply (kinda scary thought to be honest...!!) so I'd suggest go with the most efficient and just leave it running as much as you feel comfortable with.  Also overclocking isn't necessarily the best way to go, most of the systems I run I do undervolt and under clock to help with heat/temps/power/efficiency..  Not point running something 100% and gaining a few extra work units if the power consumption is double  

I think of it as it's not a race just a chilled out plod and I'll do all I can to help   Since WCG or FAH etc. never donates money for power/hardware etc. and we do this from the goodness of our hearts, don't make yourself broke over it is all I will say


----------



## trickson (Feb 24, 2021)

okay got it up and running on the FX8300 where do I go to find TPU?

Going to the R7 1700x now to install it there.


----------



## trickson (Feb 24, 2021)

Okay it is now on 2 computers this is the Ryzen 7 1700X..


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 24, 2021)

trickson said:


> where do I go to find TPU


Let's walk through this..
On the BOINC manager, select _View_ and then _Advanced View _then click on the _Projects_ tab

Post a screen shot of that please.


----------



## trickson (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 24, 2021)

Okay, actually they made it easy:


> Encourage your friends and colleagues to help your team!
> 
> If they already participate in the World Community Grid, then copy and paste the web address below and send it to them in an email. All they need to do to join your team is click on the web address and then click on the join now button on the page that appears.
> 
> ...


----------



## trickson (Feb 24, 2021)

I think I did IT!

Wait I THINK YOU HELPED ME DO IT!
THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## trickson (Feb 24, 2021)

There should be 2 systems online now a third as soon as I get the internet hooked to the room.









This is the FX8300 is there like a way I can get the GPU working as well? I have Crossfire in this beast!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 24, 2021)

BTW, if you're reading this and want to start crunching (and for team TPU):


> If they have not yet joined World Community Grid, then copy and paste the web address below and send it to them in an email. When they register, the team will be automatically selected for them. Let them know that they will still need to download and install the World Community Grid software.





> https://join.worldcommunitygrid.org?teamId=S8TLJ6TFV1


----------



## trickson (Feb 24, 2021)

*3RD SYSTEM this one is my SUPER computer!!!

FUCK YOU CANCER WE ARE COMING FOR YOU!!

I'm NOT LETTING YOU TAKE ME WITHOUT A FIGHT! 
YOU BEST GET YOUR COMPUTERS ON THIS TPU!!! *


Sorry I am feeling the Cancer eating my arm today, It fucking burns and I tell the doctor they can't do shit yet!


----------



## phill (Feb 25, 2021)

Well here we have the last update for the day, WCG Pie for the 23rd February 2021....











Spoiler: 21 - 65!!





 





Another great day for everyone at TPU, some brilliant scores as always.  65 members contributing to the team and the top 34 hitting over 10,000 points each, which is outstanding effort!   The top 10 looking at over 47,000 as well...  Wow what a team we have!!       

Great to see everyone contributing like you all do, hope to see you again tomorrow for another update


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 25, 2021)

> is there like a way I can get the GPU working as well?


Not for WCG, but there is Folding at Home.... (but not for HD6xxxx)


----------



## trickson (Feb 25, 2021)

With thee computers going I wonder how long till I get some pie.

I'm getting hungry for some pie!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 25, 2021)

trickson said:


> With thee computers going I wonder how long till I get some pie.
> 
> I'm getting hungry for some pie!


It takes a few days to "spool up".


----------



## Lorec (Feb 25, 2021)

trickson said:


> With thee computers going I wonder how long till I get some pie.
> 
> I'm getting hungry for some pie!


I can see You already gaining points! Good going, mate!  
Team TPU is best


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 25, 2021)

And there you are @trickson


----------



## Lorec (Feb 25, 2021)

WHO PASSED 4 billlion??


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 25, 2021)

Lorec said:


> View attachment 189952
> WHO PASSED 4 billlion??


TPU


----------



## phill (Feb 26, 2021)

And here we go for another WCG Pie update for the 24th February 2021....











Spoiler: 21 - 63!!





 





Amazing efforts everyone, brilliant work indeed     48 members hitting over 4,000 points for the day and a total of 63 members contributing to the team with our latest member @trickson     Massive thanks again for joining the team!!  It's great to have you with us!!  

Well I think I've done enough damage here, I'll leave you all to it     Hope to see you again soon!!


----------



## phill (Feb 27, 2021)

Well here we go again for another WCG Pie update for the 25th February 2021...  











Spoiler: 21 - 64!!





 





Outstanding work everyone, another amazing kick ass day for team TPU!!     Really outstanding work and efforts from everyone today, thank you all so much for the support and contributions every day!!    Can't thank you all enough   

Take care everyone    Hope to see you again soon!!


----------



## phill (Feb 28, 2021)

And here we go now for the big one, WCG Pie for the 26th February 2021....





*





Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 





And what another great day for team TPU!!     A total of 66 members now contributing for the day and 47 of them hitting over 4,000 points for that day!!      Congrats everyone, really is great !!!!  
I hope that everyone is well, ok and safe and sound!!  Keep on crunching guys and gals, what an amazing effort and amount of support..  I hope to see you all back again soon!!  *


----------



## phill (Mar 1, 2021)

And here's some WCG Pie stats for the 27th February 2021....











Spoiler: 21 - 65!!





 





Brilliant work everyone, really good day for TPU!!  Managed to get 65 members contributing to the team and 46 of them have managed to hit over 4,000 points each!!  That top 10 is looking as crazy as ever, you'd need at least 47,000 to get into the 10th place spot!!   Outstanding work!!  

Take care everyone and look after yourselves!  With luck, we'll see each other again soon!!


----------



## stevorob (Mar 1, 2021)

My first top 3 pie.  Its delicious!


----------



## phill (Mar 2, 2021)

Well here we are ladies and gentlemen, another update for the WCG Pie for the 28th February 2021....











Spoiler: 21 - 63!!





 





Another brilliant day for TPU, some massive contributions and outstanding efforts    Has anyone noticed having some BETA work units that use the GPU as well??  I've seen quite a few of these this evening just whilst I've been putting up the stats tonight....  

63 members today contributing to the team as well, thank you all for the support to our amazing team here at TPU                

Take care everyone and hope to see you again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Mar 3, 2021)

And here we are with the last but definitely not the least important stats update of the day, WCG Pie from the 1st March 2021...












Spoiler: 21 - 63!!





 





This team is doing so well it's unreal     Awesome support as always from everyone and brilliant wok from our 63 members who have contributed today....  I hope that everyone is well and ok?  Take care of yourself and everyone around you, be safe and hopefully, we'll catch up tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Mar 3, 2021)

Well and last but very much not least at all, we have an update for WCG Pie for the 2nd March 2021....











Spoiler: 21 - 60!!





 





We've had a little drop in members contributing today but we still have managed a massive contribution which is utterly unbelieveable!!   This is brilliant work with such a brilliant set of team members!!  Massive thanks and congrats to everyone supporting TPU in this.  We couldn't do it with just one or two that's for sure!!  

Hope to see everyone back again tomorrow to see how they are getting on, it's a pleasure and amazing to be your captain!!       Take care of yourselves and be safe!!     Until tomorrow!!


----------



## The Data Master (Mar 4, 2021)

I've been idle from this community for a bit, but never quit crunching. Nice to see I am in the top 30 most recently . Thanks for posting the graphs! It is a real Motivator. Hoping to upgrade to another 8 cores and a bench increase of 16k soon. Hoping we can get TPU team back in the top 10 rank soon.


----------



## phill (Mar 4, 2021)

The Data Master said:


> I've been idle from this community for a bit, but never quit crunching. Nice to see I am in the top 30 most recently . Thanks for posting the graphs! It is a real Motivator. Hoping to upgrade to another 8 cores and a bench increase of 16k soon. Hoping we can get TPU team back in the top 10 rank soon.


And thank you for your continued support!!    It's about all of us doing it for the support and help for others.  Hopefully this does help and me posting up the thank you's and all the rest of it shows every one just how thankful and amazed I am with everyone doing whatever they can, whatever it might be.


----------



## phill (Mar 5, 2021)

And here we go for the WCG Pie update for the 3rd March 2021...











Spoiler: 21 - 63!!





 





Well another great day as always!!  @trickson showing us how it's done to get 4,000 points exactly!!      Not seen that one in a while!!     63 members contributing today which is great, a slight improvement from the day before  

Well I think that's everything up to date for the day, so I'm going to sign off here and hope for a good nights sleep! 

Take care everyone and hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Mar 6, 2021)

Well here we are again with another WCG Pie update for the 4th March 2021....











Spoiler: 21 - 60!!





 





Another great day everyone, massive thanks and  as always for all of your continued support!!    A brilliant day even with a few less members contributing to the team, we are doing very well indeed     Congrats to everyone and as always, thank you for the continued support     Hope to see you all in the next update!!


----------



## phill (Mar 7, 2021)

And now for the last but definitely not least stats update for the day, so here goes, stats update for the 5th March 2021....












Spoiler: 21 - 61!!





 





Well another fine day of support from our members today...  We might have been down couple of people but we still managed as much as before!!  

I hope that everyone has had a good day today and I look forward to seeing you all again tomorrow to see how well we have done..   I will look forward to tomorrow!!     Take care everyone, be safe!!


----------



## phill (Mar 7, 2021)

And now here we are for the 6th March 2021, for WCG Pie...











Spoiler: 21 - 63!!





 





Well done everyone!!     Great day today as we've had a great 63 members contributing to the team and 42 of them, hitting over 4,200 points each!!     Great work everyone!!   
For the top 10, 52,000 points was the minimum today to get into it... Wow!!  Guys you are crazy, but in a great way!!    Massive thanks and respect for that!!  

As always everyone, I hope all you're well and ok, hope to see you back again soon for another update tomorrow!     Take care everyone


----------



## phill (Mar 10, 2021)

Stoners for the 7th March 2021 for WCG......











Spoiler: 21 - 64!!





 





Yet another amazing day for team TPU !!  Congrats to everyone who contributed today, it's really been amazing today with the support and still more points just flying in everywhere!! 

Great work supporting this amazing team everyone, can't thank you enough  I hope everyone is keeping well and that everyone is doing ok too  Hope to catch you all again tomorrow for another update tomorrow, hope to see you there!!


----------



## phill (Mar 10, 2021)

Well here we go again for WCG Pie for the 8th March 2021...  











Spoiler: 21 - 64!!





 





Another brilliant day as always everyone   We have had a great day for sure!!   Top 46 members, have contributed even over 4,800 which is an amazing and then a further 18 members contributed as well, outstanding everyone!!   

Feeling so tired, right now, I think I'm going to make my way to bed!!   Take care everyone, stay safe and well!!  Hope to see you back again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Mar 11, 2021)

Well here we are, last but definitely not least, the WCG Pie for the 9th March 2021!!....











Spoiler: 21 - 61!!





 





Brilliant work everyone, so many congrats, I think I'l have just leave it there!!     Brilliant work everyone and so glad to see lots of members returning and seeing a few new faces from the FAH Team as well join us!!     I'm sure we'll be back in the top 20 overall very soon with this amount of support!!  

Such a great proud captain moment!!      Great work everyone, hope to see you all tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Mar 12, 2021)

Well here we go for the WCG Pie update for the 10th March 2021....











Spoiler: 21 - 64!!





 





Well there we have it everyone, another update for WCG     Great work everyone as always and I'm wondering amount some other members coming through, hopefully some new ones for us again soon! 

I hope that everyone is well and ok?  Stay safe and hope to see you again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Mar 12, 2021)

And here we are for the last update for the day, WCG Pie for the 11th March 2021....











Spoiler: 21 - 63!!





 





Well another great day for TPU everyone!     Such support from everyone its unreal    Thank you all so much !!     Hope to see you back again tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Mar 13, 2021)

And here we are again for WCG Pie update for the 12th March 2021....  











Spoiler: 21 - 64!!





 





Great work everyone!!   Such a massively impressive level of support as always, 64 members contributing to the team and 46 of them, hitting over 4,000 points each as well!   The top 10, were hitting 11 times that number, so just over 46,000 points each!!  Unbelieveable !!  Amazing work and effort everyone!!     Take care and I hope to see you back tomorrow for another update on the latest stats for TPU!!


----------



## phill (Mar 15, 2021)

And here we go for the stats for the 13th March 2021 update for WCG Pie....











Spoiler: 21 - 63!!





 





Amazing efforts everyone, really great day for TPU!!      I hope everyone is well and ok?  Absolutely shattered today, so heading to bed for a good sleep, hopefully this will work!!    See you all tomorrow for the update!!      Take care everyone!


----------



## phill (Mar 16, 2021)

And here we go for the last but definitely not the least important update of all, WCG Pie, results for the 14th March 2021!!.....











Spoiler: 21 - 64!!





 





Well well, what a great day we've had here for hitting some great new scores!!    Everything going very smooth and nicely along, thank you all so much for the support with this, can't say thank you, forever with this but It's a great, so thank you so very much !!  Hope to see you in the next update everyone!    Take care and be safe!!


----------



## phill (Mar 17, 2021)

And now for the last update of the day, WCG Pie for the 15th March 2021.....











Spoiler: 21 - 65!!





 





Well done everyone for the contributions of the day!!    WCG is always a massive part of TPU and with everyone contributing, we are able to make the team stand out from a smaller manned team than a lot of the other teams we go against, or 'compete' with...  Always to my amazement with TPU, respect to everyone contributing!!                 

Still, so proud and pleased to be everyones captain, we really do stand out   Hope to see you again tomorrow for another update everyone!!   Take care and be safe!!


----------



## phill (Mar 18, 2021)

Well here we go for our last update of the day, WCG Pie for the 16th March 2021....











Spoiler: 21 - 64!!





 





Well, what another great day everyone!!     Great scores, and a good deal of members contributing to the team!!      Can't ask for more than that....  
Well as I'm shattered and nearly falling asleep at the PC, I think I'd best go for the moment but hopefully, we'll be meeting back here tomorrow for another update for WCG Pie     Take care everyone and see you soon!!


----------



## phill (Mar 19, 2021)

And here we go ahead, the update for the WCG Pie update so I hope everyone is getting where they hope to see again...  Think she might





*

*



Spoiler: 21 - 68





 





Another great day with team TPU flying along with all the colours!! D:   Great work everyone, really is, great work!!   

I hope everyone is doing well and ok?  
It's nearly 2am now, so I'm going to head to bed!!    Take care everyone, hopefully we'll staying well and safe!!


----------



## phill (Mar 19, 2021)

And here we go for the daily pie stats for the 18th March 2021 stats for WCG Pie...












Spoiler: 21 - 65!!





 





Well another brilliant day as always      I hope I have managed to get everything right this time...  It seems yesterday I was a little more tired than I expected!!  

Take care everyone, hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update!!    Hopefully I might be less tired as well!!    Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Mar 20, 2021)

Well here we go again for the WCG Pie update for the 19th March 2021....











Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 





Well another great day for team TPU and the support is as awesome as always!!  @Disparia was soooo close to hitting the 4,000 it's unreal... 45 members hitting over 4,700 points today and a total of 66 members contributing to our amazing team!!  Great jobs guys and gals!!   

I hope everyone is doing well and is alright...  Hoping to see everyone again tomorrow for another update for WCG Pie!!     Hope you all are having a great weekend!!


----------



## phill (Mar 22, 2021)

Well here we go for the WCG Pie update for the 20th March 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 65!!





 





Another great day everyone!!  A total of 65 members contributing to our team today and 42 of them hitting above 4,100 points at least!     The top 31 hitting over 10,000 points each and to get in the top 10, at least 49,000 points is going to be have been needed!!  Outstanding effort to the top 10!!   

Well since it's a bit later than planned, I'm going to head to bed and try to grab a few hours sleep and hopefully, we'll all catch up tomorrow for another update    :Cool:  

Hope to see you all again tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Mar 22, 2021)

And now for the last update of the day, the WCG Pie for the 21st March 2021!!.....











Spoiler: 21 - 65!!





 





Well another really great supporting day from TPU!!  A really good turn out from everyone contributing, 65 members in total (if anyone knows of people to join up, always room for more!!   

41 members today that surpassed the 4,700 points margine and to get in the top 20 would have to have been at least 21,400!!  The members of TPU never disappoint when it comes to the points to aim for...  Great work everyone, hope to see you again tomorrow for another update       Be safe and stay well!!


----------



## phill (Mar 24, 2021)

Well here's the last update from me today, WCG Pie for the 22nd March 2021......











Spoiler: 21 - 65!!





 





Another great day for TPU  :Cool:   47 members hitting over the 4,500 mark for our team and another 18 members contributing up to 3.800 points each as well!!   Brilliant work everyone!!  We've also moved up to 12th position in the WCG rankings for the day's contributions, so hats off to everyone who contributed during the last 24 hours!!   This team is amazing, there's no doubt in my mind at all!!  

Take care everyone, I hope to catch up with you all soon !!  Take care everyone and be safe!!


----------



## Disparia (Mar 24, 2021)

phill said:


> Well another great day for team TPU and the support is as awesome as always!!  @Disparia was soooo close to hitting the 4,000 it's unreal... 45 members hitting over 4,700 points today and a total of 66 members contributing to our amazing team!! Great jobs guys and gals!!
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well and is alright...  Hoping to see everyone again tomorrow for another update for WCG Pie!!     Hope you all are having a great weekend!!



Adding megapower (back) to the mix!





This is the 6-core Xeon + X58 that I won here awhile back. BOINCed until it broke.

Got it a new cooler, RAM, SATA SSD, and GTX 680 -- it's very era-appropriate. When it's not absolutely crushing DX11 (and some DX12 games) it's BOINCing once again to bring up this number!!!


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 24, 2021)

So, I registered 4 days ago and have 42 hours logged, but I'm not showing up in your stats. Something I'm doing wrong, or does it just take that long?


----------



## phill (Mar 24, 2021)

In your client you use @PaulieG it does show TechPowerUp?  It might take a little while to show through but it's not generally that long...

Are you under PaulieG for your username?


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 24, 2021)

Here's a shot of the "My Team" page. Anything else I should check?


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 24, 2021)

PaulieG said:


> Here's a shot of the "My Team" page. Anything else I should check?





How does yours look like?


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 24, 2021)

mstenholm said:


> View attachment 193668
> How does yours look like?


So, this is the problem. I downloaded and run the WCG program directly from the WCG website rather than BOINC. Another sign that I'm very rusty with all things WCG. I'll make this correction once I get home tonight.


----------



## phill (Mar 24, 2021)

mstenholm said:


> View attachment 193668
> How does yours look like?


Thank you sir, I don't have it installed on my work laptop...

At least we found the issue    Any problems with it @PaulieG please let us know here


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Mar 24, 2021)

I run the client from WCG




It may be a privacy setting on the WCG page, something about sharing data or sharing name.  I'll see if I can find anything.  I remember having this issue when I started crunching.

*Edit*

Might be this page


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 24, 2021)

weekendgeek said:


> I run the client from WCG
> 
> View attachment 193700
> 
> ...


I'll take a look at that before I switch over to BOINC.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 24, 2021)

@weekendgeek I had the data on hidden. Hopefully its fixed now..


----------



## phill (Mar 25, 2021)

Well here we go for an update on the 23rd March 2021 stats for the day for WCG Pie.....











Spoiler: 21 - 65!!





 





Another amazing day everyone, 65 members contributing, 52 over 4,000 for the day and the top 10, well, they are a crazy bunch up there, but wow equally as impressive!!     I beat our @Norton would be so impressed with how everyone is still pushing this team to great heights!!   

Outstanding work ladies and gents, hope to see you again soon for the next update!!   :Cool:


----------



## phill (Mar 25, 2021)

And here we go again for another update for WCG Pie for the 24th March 2021.....











Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





Well another amazing day as always with everyone here, 68 members today, 49 hitting past the 4,200 points marker for the team and an amazing 31 members hitting over more than 10,000 points for the day as well!!      Outstanding everyone!!

This team is nothing short of amazing and it's brilliant to have this level of support from everyone here...  We have an amazing team here at TPU....  So...              

Take care everyone, hope to see you for another update tomorrow


----------



## phill (Mar 27, 2021)

Well here we go again guys and gals for the WCG Pie update for the 25th March 2021....











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





Great work everyone for todays pie!!      A total of 67 members contributing to the team!!  I hope that everyone is doing well and is ok?!  I see there's 33 members hitting over 10,000 points each for today, that is incredible!!   

Hope to see you all again soon, time for the next update!!


----------



## phill (Mar 27, 2021)

And here we go again for the 26th March 2021 for WCG Pie stats update....











Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





And there we go again!!     Another amazing day for team TPU!!   68 members contributing today which is great and even more hitting over the 4,000 points marker today, we have a total of 51 members doing that!!   Amazing work everyone, thank you for the support as always!!  

Well I'll grab my coat and hope to see everyone again tomorrow or very soon with another update!!     Take care everyone!!


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 27, 2021)

phill said:


> And here we go again for the 26th March 2021 for WCG Pie stats update....
> 
> View attachment 194131
> 
> ...


I wonder why I'm coming up as my email instead of my user name? Maybe WCG account vs. BOINC issue again?

Edit: I found the issue and fixed it. It should be right tomorrow. I'll also have another 10700k and a 3600xt crunching by next weekend. I'm aiming for the top 10 with before the end of April.


----------



## phill (Mar 28, 2021)

PaulieG said:


> I wonder why I'm coming up as my email instead of my user name? Maybe WCG account vs. BOINC issue again?
> 
> Edit: I found the issue and fixed it. It should be right tomorrow. I'll also have another 10700k and a 3600xt crunching by next weekend. I'm aiming for the top 10 with before the end of April.


I think it is slightly different to how it used to be..   Now you log in via your email rather than user name, not sure why they changed it to be honest.  I know @Arjai as a similar problem with his but I'm not sure if he can fix it.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 28, 2021)

phill said:


> I think it is slightly different to how it used to be..   Now you log in via your email rather than user name, not sure why they changed it to be honest.  I know @Arjai as a similar problem with his but I'm not sure if he can fix it.


What it does is sets your email as your default user name, and it doesn't prompt you to change it. You have to go back through the menu and find where it allows you to change it. Oh, and when I first got these 2 machines going, I could NOT access my old account. I had to start fresh. It was like they dropped my account after so many years.


----------



## phill (Mar 29, 2021)

Well here we are again guys and gals, WCG Pie for the 27th March 2021......











Spoiler: 21 - 65!!





 





Well done everyone, another great day of support from team TPU!!    Some really great numbers from everyone, so pleased and proud of the team as I always am...    

I hope everyone has had a great weekend and is doing well and ok!!   Look forward to seeing you all again soon !!   Until the next update, have a good one!!


----------



## phill (Mar 29, 2021)

And here we are finally with the WCG Pie for the 28th March 2021!!....











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





Well what another great day everyone!!  I can't ask for more from my team than what they are already doing...  Some of you are crazy  @Norton!! @PolRoger!!  @XZero450!! @stevorob!! @Arjai!!  @theonedub!!

Wouldn't be a brilliant team without everyone contributing and I thank each and everyone of you for supporting this amazing cause!!  

There's a bit of chatter regarding a Kreij giveaway as well, so please anyone who can give anything, please keep an eye out for the update in the thread     It's about time I did a little more for our members, so I'll see what I can do as well being over in the UK is a little difficult but I have a mate in the US so I hope he might be able to help!!  

Catch you soon everyone!!


----------



## phill (Mar 30, 2021)

Well here we go for another quick update for the WCG Pie for the 29th March 2021.....











Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 





Well everyone what another great day as always!!  Brilliant work from everyone, great support as always, you guys and gals are so amazing with all the continued support!!  

I hope everyone is doing well and ok??  Sure hope so anyways!!  Take care everyone and see you tomorrow for another update with some luck!!    Have a good one everyone!!


----------



## phill (Mar 31, 2021)

Here we go guys and gals for an update with WCG Pie for the 30th March 2021....











Spoiler: 21 - 65!!





 





Well what another great day for everyone as always!!    Outstanding support and the top 10 looking outstanding today!!    I hope everyone is doing really well and ok today....  It's starting to get a little warmer over in the UK, makes a change for all the rain and wind but hey!!   

Hope to see everyone again real soon, take care guys and gals!!  Thank you for all the support!!


----------



## phill (Apr 2, 2021)

And here we are for the WCG Pie for the 31st March 2021....











Spoiler: 21 - 65





 





Amazing work everyone, some very very very very high scoring contributions, just look at those points!!    

Outstanding contribution today from the team, massively impressive everyone!!  Glad I had the PCs on today!!  I hope that everyone is well and ok and proud with how many points they have managed to upload!!  Outstanding work everyone, it really is!!   

Shattered today, so off to bed I go!!   See you all tomorrow with some luck!!


----------



## phill (Apr 3, 2021)

Well guys and gals, last update for the day, WCG Pie for the 1st April 2021....











Spoiler: 21 - 65!!





 





Another crazy day for the points, not sure what is going on but wow!!    Haven't been in the top 10 for a while but seem to have managed 2 days in a row!!     Not bad for just 3 machines....!!  

It's been a crazy couple of days, I've noticed a few work units going through that have been using the GPU, maybe that is why they are as high as they are?....  Well, I hope everyone is doing well, The results are amazing everyone so please keep up the great work!!   

Take care everyone and hope to see you all again soon for another update tomorrow


----------



## phill (Apr 3, 2021)

And here we go for a stats update for the WCG Pie for the 2nd April 2021....











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





Great work everyone!!     We've managed to surpass 11.3 million points today with our contribution, cannot be any happier at this point!!     33 members hit at least 10,000 points each and then another 17 hit at least 4,100 points each and then a total of 67 members contributed to the team today!!  Amazing effort and work from everyone, thank you all so much!!           

I hope everyone is alright and well and is having a good day!!    Hope to see you all again soon....  !!


----------



## phill (Apr 4, 2021)

Well last but not least we have our biggest supported task for TPU, WCG Pie for the 3rd April 2021....











Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 





Great work everyone, a really good solid result for us since there was 66 members contributing today, well done!!      It seems we have a total of 36 members hitting over the 10,000 points mark and then a total of 49 members hitting over 4,200 points each.  Impressive stuff guys and gals !!   

Hope to see you again tomorrow for another update and massive thanks to you all for the support and contributions you've given us!   Hope to see you again tomorrow for another update and catch up, take care and see you soon!!    Until tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Apr 6, 2021)

And here we go for the latest update for WCG Pie for the 4th April 2021....











Spoiler: 21 - 64!!





 





Great work everyone, great day of contributions and everything   Hoping to see a few more Beta GPU units coming through for the teams would be a good and very nice point bonus for everyone   
I hope everyone is well and doing ok??  Take care everyone and hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update


----------



## VulkanBros (Apr 6, 2021)

Does @Norton have his own nuclear power plant?


----------



## phill (Apr 7, 2021)

Well everyone, here's the last update from me for WCG Pie, stats for the 5th April 2021...











Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





Well another brilliant day of contributions from our team members here at TPU     Great work everyone, really great work!!     48 members hitting over 4,000 points and a total of 68 members contributing to the team for the day as well.  Awesome stuff!!  

It seems that my 3900X is cutting me into the top 20 ish on it's own which I'm very happy with so I'm hoping to get a few more machines running if I can over night...  we'll see how well that goes!!    I hope everyone is taking care of themselves and family and that you are all well   Hope to see you again tomorrow for another update!! 

@VulkanBros I think @Norton must have a separate supply for the crunchers he has running!!   I hope he comes back to post here soon.  He's very very much missed around here....


----------



## phill (Apr 8, 2021)

Well here we are for the WCG Pie for the 6th April 2021....











Spoiler: 21 - 65!!





 





Today has been another great day for the support of GPU work based units, the scores above are amazing!!  @Norton nearly hitting 440,000 points which is amazing!!    Goes to show that GPU crunching might use more juice but it will certainly get more work done!   

We've had a good solid number of members contributing which is great and I'm very happy    I just couldn't ask for more from the team!!   65 member contributing today and 49 of them being over 4,700 points each, brilliant work everyone  

Well it's late here in the UK and Sophia just been awake so I'd best get myself to bed and hope that she has a good rest of the night...     We'll see!  Until tomorrow, hope to see you then!!


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 8, 2021)

Wow!!!!!! Hit 94k and got me a big piece of pie!!!!!!!!! Haven't done that in forever!!!!!


----------



## phill (Apr 9, 2021)

Well last but definiteily not least, we have the WCG Pie for the 7th April 2021.....











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





Great work and support everyone, awesome effort from the team as always!   Massive contributions from the GPU work that seems to be getting dished out every so far, I hope it might continue !!   I hope everyone is doing well and OK?  I hope that everyone is not too hot with hot weather and just about rig for the PC as well  

Take care everyone and hope to see you again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Apr 10, 2021)

Well not last or least but here is the day stats for the 8th April 2021 for WCG Pie.....











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!



*

 

*



Great work from everyone today, brilliant as always from team TPU!!     Great level of support and contributions from everyone..  If you have a GPU you can throw in your crunching rigs, go right ahead!  I think there's some GPU based work if you'd like some extra points!! 

Hope to see you all tomorrow, will leave it at this for now and get updating as soon as I can tomorrow...  Take care everyone, be safe and sound!!


----------



## phill (Apr 11, 2021)

And last but not least, we hae the stats for the 9th April 2021 for WCG Pie......  and some surprising results!












Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





A great day for everyone and a few surprises across the board as well with the amount of points some that had been dished out!!   Myself included and 3rd place for a piece of pie....  Lovely jubbley!!   

Lets hope for a few more days/weeks/months etc. like this!!      Great work everyone, take care and see you soon!!


----------



## phill (Apr 12, 2021)

Well here we go for an update for the 10th April 2021 for WCG Pie....











Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 





Another great day everyone, great work and job!!      Best get on with the last update for you all and then I can make my way home!!


----------



## phill (Apr 12, 2021)

And here we go again for the update for yesterday for the 11th April 2021 for WCG Pie......











Spoiler: 21 - 64!!





 





And there we go for the updates!!   Well outstanding work everyone    Great support as always as this amazing team always gives!  I hope I've not missed anything or anyone out but please reply back to the posts if I have!!      Take care everyone and hope to see you again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Apr 13, 2021)

Well here we go for the last update for today, WCG Pie for the 12th April 2021......











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





Another brilliant day everyone, massive thanks and congrats for being the most awesome team ever!!     I hope everyone is doing well and ok??  Hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Apr 14, 2021)

Well last but not least, we have our WCG Pie for the 13th April 2021....











Spoiler: 21 - 64!!





 





Great work everyone, actually amazing work!!  The points are sky high with the GPU based work units, so we are looking like we get a load of those through!!  I see someone is hogging them all again.... @mstenholm !!    The top 5 is outstanding and the rest is brilliant, so pleased and proud of the team!!   
Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update   Take care all!!


----------



## phill (Apr 16, 2021)

Well here we go again for another WCG Pie update for the 14th April 2021.....











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 




Another great day everyone for supporting the WCG Pie team for TPU              Brilliant work as ever... No wonder no one else got many of the GPU work units, I think @mstenholm @Norton @HammerON @PolRoger @Simplex0 and @Deelron  must have snatched them all!! :lol: 

Awesome effort everyone, really great work!!  Hope everyone is doing well and is having a good day!!   Take care everyone!!  Hope to see you back tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Apr 16, 2021)

Well here goes nothing for the update to WCG Pie for the 15th April 2021....











Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 





Well another great day with these amazing work units for the GPUs, everyone must have missed that great GPU shortage?!?!    Well joking aside, it really is great work everyone, so thank you so much for the support!!  

I hope we can continue making such amazing progress as we have currently been these last few days.  I hope there's a few more GPU work units out there for the team!!   Maybe bar @mstenholm as he's had them all judging by the pie....   Keep up the great work everyone, hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update !!


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 17, 2021)

Holy cow @PaulieG , you didn't mess around when you got back to crunching brother!!!!!! Pulled in a sweet 6th place in the pie!!!!!

And hell, I got me some lemon pie.


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 17, 2021)

stinger608 said:


> Holy cow @PaulieG , you didn't mess around when you got back to crunching brother!!!!!! Pulled in a sweet 6th place in the pie!!!!!
> 
> And hell, I got me some lemon pie.


Phase 2 of 3 complete. Phase 3 begins next weekend.


----------



## phill (Apr 18, 2021)

And here we are all for the last update of the day, some WCG Pie for the 16th April 2021....











Spoiler: 21 - 65!!





 





Another great day's contributions everyone!!     Outstanding efforts from the guys in the top 10, those GPU work units, really don't half give you a boost in score!!   We gotta love fast hardware that's for sure!!   

Amazing work from the top three members today - @PolRoger @mstenholm @Norton .....  200,000++ Points each!!!!  

I hope everyone is having a great day and everyone is well and ok   

Now I suppose since the PC hasn't crashed whilst I've been doing this, I'd best get it reinstalled!!  Whoopie....     See you all again soon everyone!!


----------



## phill (Apr 19, 2021)

Well here we go for the last update of the day, WCG Pie for the 17th April 2021....











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





Great work everyone, another brilliant day by all!!    More outstanding results and points for the top 10 as always and everyone else as well putting in some great scores!!    I hope everyone has had a great weekend and has been having some nice sunny days!!   

Hopefully see you all again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Apr 19, 2021)

And here we are for the WCG Pie update for the 18th April 2021....  











Spoiler: 21 - 64!!





 





Well another day and another amazing WCG Pie.....  Outstanding work everyone, brilliant support as always!!  I hope that everyone is doing well and is alright??  The scores are amazing with those GPU work units, make sure you try and grab some before @mstenholm @XZero450 @Norton @PolRoger don't get them all    

Massive thanks to everyone today for their amazing support!!             Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update.....


----------



## phill (Apr 20, 2021)

And here we go for a quick update for the 19thApril 2021 for WCG Pie....











Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 





Great work everyone, really solid performance today!!    I hope we can get a nice regular supply of those GPU tasks, they definitely bump up the numbers for all the teams and to me that's always good    Amazing support as always everyone, thank you all so much for helping and contributing to this amazing team!!  We couldn't be where we are without anyone of you!!      

Hope to see you all again tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Apr 21, 2021)

Well here goes for the last update of today but lets see who and where everyone came today shall we??.....  WCG Pie stats for the 20th April 2021!!











Spoiler: 21 - 64!!





 





Well what another brilliant day I must say!!  Look at the contributions from everyone!!     Guys and gals you never disappoint whatsoever!!    Great work, great efforts and thank you all so much for the continued support to this amazing team!!!! 

Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update for WCG Pie....


----------



## phill (Apr 23, 2021)

Another amazing day for the team, check out some of these WCG Pie stats for the 21st April 2021...











Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 





Great work and efforts everyone, such a great day    Not far off 40 members have managed to hit over 10,000 points a day which is amazing work!!  66 members today which is great and solid result!!  

I hope everyone is well and ok?   Apologies though as I need to get myself to bed as I'm barely keeping my eyes open at the moment!!      I hope Sophia sleeps better cos I'm not sure I'd really like another 330am bed time........  
Thank you for the support as always everyone, best team ever!!


----------



## phill (Apr 23, 2021)

And now for the last update for the day, the WCG Pie stats for the 22nd April 2021....











Spoiler: 21 - 65!!





 





Great work everyone, what a great day!!     We are getting a massive push up with all the contributions from you all, its amazing!!    Thank you all so much for the support with this!!  

Hope to see you again soon for the next update!!


----------



## phill (Apr 24, 2021)

Well guys and gals I hope everyone is well and ok?  We have another update for the WCG Pie for the 23rd April 2021....  Here goes....











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





Another brilliant day everyone, such support for the team and WCG is amazing to see!!   
I hope everyone is doing well and ok??

I can't believe the totals that some of our amazing members are getting for the day, the results are amazing!!          to you all!!  
Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update     TPU you are amazing!!


----------



## phill (Apr 25, 2021)

And here we are for the final update for the day, WCG Pie for the 24th April 2021.....  Whereabouts did you finish up for the day??.......











Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 





Well there goes another amazing day for everyone, thank you all for the mass of contributions!!    Another brilliant days contribution for TPU as always, can't thank you all enough for the support you give every day, regardless of the rankings....  
Respect and appreciation for everyone contributing and I look forward to posting these updates every day..  Been doing it a few years now and I've never been disappointed at all    Thank you everyone and take care     I hope everyone is having a great weekend and that hopefully we'll bump in together tomorrow for another update              

Until then.....


----------



## phill (Apr 27, 2021)

And here we go for another quick update for the WCG Pie Stats for the 25th April 2021....











Spoiler: 21 - 64!!





 





Amazing efforts everyone, very well done!!      Had such a great day contribution today, I hope we can keep this up!!     Thank you all so much!!


----------



## phill (Apr 27, 2021)

And here we go for the last update for today, the WCG Pie Stats for the 26th April 2021....











Spoiler: 21 - 62!!





 





Well an even better day today than yesterday, so bloody amazing everyone, great work!!     TPU you are amazing!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 27, 2021)

You'll need the XL pie plate/pan/dish tomorrow!


----------



## phill (Apr 28, 2021)

Well and here we go for the WCG Pie Stats for the 27th April 2021.......











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





Well I think we needed the XXL Pie dish today @thebluebumblebee don't you?!!!?  Crikey!!  Now those are some massive contributions today for damn sure!!    Outstanding guys that is literally amazing!! 42 members hitting over 10,000 points each and three of our amazing members have hit into the MILLIONS of points today!! @mstenholm @HammerON @Norton!! Bloody hell guys!! They only said 30,000 not 30,000,000 !!!!   

Well no wonder we where 11th in the daily contributions stats today then eh??    Now, what's tomorrow going to bring dare I wonder??......  See you there for another stats update


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 28, 2021)

375,000 points to get into the top 10!  Someone moved the decimal point.


----------



## phill (Apr 28, 2021)

thebluebumblebee said:


> 375,000 points to get into the top 10!  Someone moved the decimal point.


I think they put something in the pie.......


----------



## phill (Apr 29, 2021)

And here we go for another update to the WCG Pie Stats for the 28th April 2021.....











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





Another totally amazing days contributions everyone, I mean wow....  With our number 1 contributor today @mstenholm hitting nearly 3,000,000 points, it's amazing!!  The amount of points now is crazy, I wonder if we should do it on the total number of work units everyone does....  Outstanding efforts everyone, it really is!!  

Hope to catch up with you all again tomorrow, until then, take care and see you all soon!!


----------



## phill (May 1, 2021)

And here we go for an update for WCG Pie Stats for the 29th April 2021......  Will it be even more crazy than yesterday......












Spoiler: 21 - 64!!





 





Well now I can see why we where able to surpass a 100 miilion points in WCG for the day....  Outstanding efforts and jobs everyone, absolutely outstanding                  

Thank you to everyone contributing, we couldn't do it without you......  Hope to see you again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (May 2, 2021)

Well here we go for the 30th April 2021 stats update for WCG Pie stats.....











Spoiler: 21 - 64!!





 





Absolutely amazing results from everyone as always!!    I don't think I've seen the amount of members hitting over 4,000 more than 54, todays total, at all!!   Another milestones marker for TPU I think!!   

I hope at some point everyone can get help with their hardware for supporting the GPU based work units, I think they work on AMD as I'd guesstimate that most of our team is using Nvidia..  Everyone take care and hopefully we'll all catch up again back here tomorrow for a load more stats updates for the team...     Again, great effort everyone, can't thank you enough!!  Until tomorrow!!


----------



## PaulieG (May 2, 2021)

@mstenholm is out of control. I, on the other hand am down a rig for a day or 2,  so my numbers will be lacking.


----------



## phill (May 4, 2021)

Well here we go for the 1st May 2021 Stats update for WCG Pie.....











Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 





Well like true patterns, @mstenholm is still massively out there holding a brilliant lead on everyone for the day today!!  So many great things about so many of our members today it's unreal!!    Thanks also to @HammerON and his guide for adding in extra work units for bigger GPUs, same goes for you too @mstenholm :cool    Utterly brilliant!!     Lets get on with the last update from me....


----------



## phill (May 4, 2021)

And here we are again for the 2nd May 2021 for WCG Pie Stats.....











Spoiler: 21 - 63!!





 





Well another brilliant day everyone, slightly less people than last week, but more points!!     I get the feeling that the GPU Tasks are somewhat helping  

Massive and great appreciation for everyone today and every day without hesitation...  Thanks to everyone for making this team amazing and so awesome!!    Outstanding efforts, I can't wait to see you again tomorrow for another update     Hopefully for me it'll be a bit sooner than 130am!!  

         Take care and be safe, see you soon


----------



## phill (May 4, 2021)

And now again, here's the last update for WCG Pie Stats for the 3rd May 2021!!.....











Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 





A bloody marvellous days worth of results and contributions everyone, bloody outstanding!!                                     

I am looking forward to tomorrow's contributions!!  We are all smashing it out the park with these new work units!!     Unreal guys and gals!!    Hope to see you again tomorrow


----------



## phill (May 5, 2021)

Well here we go for another WCG Pie Stats update, for the 4th May 2021!!.......











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





Well, that's a day I don't think we'll forget!!  Some of the scores and contributions aren outstanding and out of this world!!   No surprise though that @mstenholm hits number 1 spot though!!  Congrats man that number for the day is outstanding!!    I mean there's been 43 members that have scored over 10,000 points and another 12 members hitting past 4,000 points as well and we've had more members today than before this week I believe returning work at a total of 67...  Brilliant work everyone, really is brilliant!!   

Hopefully we'll all get a few GPU work units soon..  If anyone has any issues thought please drop us a line and let us know  
Massive thanks and appreciation for the massive support everyone, can't have done it without everyone contributing to the team today, thank you soo much  

Hope to see you again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (May 6, 2021)

Well here we go for the WCG Pie Stats for the 5th May 2021....











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





What another brilliant day and oh, what a surprise to see @Norton back on the top spot with @mstenholm in second!!  You must not have had all the work units for today      I'm teasing @mstenholm!!
The support has been brilliant as always everyone, bloody brilliant to see everyone getting on so well...  If anyone has any friends who would be interested in seeing their PC/s doing some good, then please invite them along to the team!! 
Thank you everyone for the continued and amazing support for TPU!! Hope to see you all in the next one


----------



## phill (May 7, 2021)

Well last but not least, here's some WCG Pie Stat updates for the 6th May 2021.....











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





Well another brilliant day, support here at TPU is just outstanding and amazing...  Love the fact that people give time and effort to the causes of WCG, FAH and Rosetta in hope to help someone from one of the many crappy things out there..  Utterly brilliant!!  

Thank you all guys and gals so much!!  I hope to see you again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (May 9, 2021)

Well here goes for our last but not least update for the day, the WCG Pie Stats for the 7th May 2021....











Spoiler: 21 - 65!!





 




Great work everyone for the support of the day, I mean we are doing so well with the contributions and such for the size of our team, it is outstanding!!    !!  Thank you everyone for all the contributions large or small you are helping towards this teams total score and we all thank you for it!!

I guess we have one more day to update for, so I'm gonna get that done   I hope everyone is doing well and ok??


----------



## phill (May 9, 2021)

Well here we are with the last update for the day....  WCG Pie Stats for the 8th May 2021....











Spoiler: 21 - 64!!





 





Well another day and another amazing level of support from all of you contributing to WCG     Can't tell you how grateful I am for all this support from you, it's amazing!!    Although I do hope to catch you back here again tomorrow for another update   Deal??


----------



## phill (May 11, 2021)

Well here we go again for the WCG Pie Stats for the 9th May 2021...  











Spoiler: 21 - 64!!





 





Another brilliant day by everyone..  Really great contributions today guys and gals, so thank you soo much for the continued support with this project and for the team...  I'm hoping that the GPU work units start coming through, it would be nice for a few extra points coming on to my little total!!   

Aiming to try and hit a few badges of late, so putting on all the systems I can when the solar is getting some good results...  Shame it's meant to be raining all week....  
I hope everyone is doing well and ok, hopefully see you all back again tomorrow for another update for WCG    Hopefully Sophia will allow me more than 4 hours sleep tonight...  Well, I did say hopefully.....    Take care all, see you all soon


----------



## phill (May 12, 2021)

Well here we are at the end of another days stats update, the big one, WCG Pie Stats for the 10th May 2021....











Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 





Brilliant work everyone, another great day for team TPU and the contributions it's made!!  The top 40 members hitting well over the 10,000 points each marker, is amazing!!  The top 10 and more so the top 5 seems to have some amazing scores, I guess at least we now know who's been getting all of the GPU work units   Oh well!!    Hopefully the rest of us will have a few tomorrow with some luck!!  

I hope everyone is well and ok and having had a good day    Thanks to everyone making the contributions, amazing work!!  Take care everyone, will hope to see you again tomorrow for another update for WCG Stats   !!


----------



## phill (May 12, 2021)

Well here we go again for an update of the big WCG Pie Stats for the 11th May 2021.....











Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





And there we have another amazing day of contributions from team TPU    How you guys keep doing it I'll never know..  I just wonder where all these GPU tasks are going for our team but I think it might be a little obvious...... I think somehow the top 6 might have had a clear pickings of stuff there!!   I dunno, save some for the rest of us guys would ya!!   @mstenholm @PolRoger @HammerON @Norton @Simplex0 @PaulieG !!  Great work guys, thankyou to everyone contributing for the day!!  Hope to see you again tomorrow for another update, take care!!


----------



## phill (May 14, 2021)

Well here we are at the big WCG Pie Stats update for the day, 12th May 2021 stats coming through....











Spoiler: 21 - 64!!





 





Another great days contributions everyone, massive thanks to you all!!  Brilliant contributions as always, @mstenholm leave some points for the rest of us will ya please?!?!?!?      Great stuff and hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (May 15, 2021)

Well hello agan...  Some WCG Pie Stats for the 13th May 2021....











Spoiler: 21 - 64!!





 





Another great day everyone, numbers are looking real good and awesome!  
I hope everyone is doing alright and is ok?   Feeling rather tired so time to go bed I thinks as I'll keep typing making less and less than I normally do!!    You take care all, hope to see you again soon!!


----------



## phill (May 16, 2021)

And here we go for the last updates for the day today, WCG Pie Stats for the 14th May 2021....











Spoiler: 21 - 65!!





 





Another great days work everyone with the contributions today!!    Great contributions as always guys and gals, outstanding support, can't ever thank everyone enough for all they do!!  Team TPU appreciates it through and through!!


----------



## phill (May 16, 2021)

And here we are for the 15th May 2021 update for the WCG Pie Stats....











Spoiler: 21 - 64!!





 




Great work everyone, brilliant day again, supporting contributions through the roof!!    Brilliant days work and effort as well...  Superb!!       I hope that everyone is doing well and ok?  Another Monday looms around the corner which I can't believe but hopefully it'll be a nice and easy day!!   Take care everyone, see you soon hopefully for another update!!


----------



## stinger608 (May 17, 2021)

Mmmmmm, got a little piece of pie.


----------



## phill (May 18, 2021)

Well we are nearly caught up which is great, so best keep on crunching to get to the end!!  Here we have the WCG Pie Stats for the 16th May 2021.....











Spoiler: 21 - 64!!





 





Amazing as always everyone for all of the support and contributions today!!  Good turn out of members as well today, 64    Anyone knows of someone with some untapped CPU power that might wish to help us out, get 'em on the forum and introduced!!     Take care all, one more update to do for the day!!


----------



## phill (May 18, 2021)

And now for our last update for today, the WCG Pie Stats for the 17th May 2021.....











Spoiler: 21 - 63!!





 





Another brilliant day from Team TPU as we've scored more points today than yesterday and we had one less member contributing today as well..  Tis how the points roll I guess!   Still, can't thank you all enough for the support and contributions for the team everyone makes and is making everyday, so thank you !!   

I hope everyone is well and ok, take care guys and gals and hopefully we'll all bump into each other tomorrow for another update    Till then....


----------



## phill (May 19, 2021)

And here we are again for the update for WCG Pie Stats for the 18th May 2021....











Spoiler: 21 - 62!! 





 





Well another great day again everyone!!  I mean 50 members contributing more than 4,000 points each and of that 50, 34 hitting over 10,000!!  I'm not going to even mention the crazy guys in the top 10 or 15 or however many you wish to go down!   

Amazing work and efforts for everyone, thank you all!!    I hope everyone is well and ok and hope to see you all again tomorrow for the next update


----------



## phill (May 20, 2021)

Well here we go for the big one, WCG Pie Stats for the 19th May 2021....












Spoiler: 21 - 63!!





 





Great work everyone for the day for sure...  Some really great numbers as always with how much people are able to contribute to the team!!  I've not seen any GPU based units come my way but I'm guessing the top 5 have considering their scores!!    That said, at the moment, I'm only really running a single system for the most part so I suppose I can't be too unhappy  

I hope everyone is doing well and ok?..  Hope to catch up with you all again tomorrow for the next update


----------



## phill (May 21, 2021)

And here we are for the WCG Pie Stats update for the 20th May 2021.....











Spoiler: 21 - 63!!





 





Great support everyone, another brilliant day for TPU as always    I hope everyone is doing well and is ok??   Take care everyone and hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## PaulieG (May 21, 2021)

I'm down a cruncher for a couple weeks. Had an offer on my 5900x system locally that I couldn't resist. No worries though, My brother in law snagged another 5950x for me from MC and will be bringing it down when he comes to visit in 2 weeks.


----------



## phill (May 22, 2021)

Like you @PaulieG I need some more AMD CPUs in my life !!


----------



## phill (May 23, 2021)

Well here we are for the last daily update for the 21st May 2021, here's some WCG Pie Stats for you all.....












Spoiler: 21 - 64!!





 





Great work to everyone for the days contributions...  Everyone has done massively amazing and so thank you for that!!  Had a really great day of support and contributions so I can't thank you all enough for the support...  
Take care everyone, apologies for the short updates today but my eldest daughter has been down and I've got to take her back tomorrow, so need some rest as it always a real struggle tomorrow when she goes...  Hope to see you there for the updates!!


----------



## phill (May 24, 2021)

Well here we go for another update to WCG Pie Stats for the 22nd May 2021....











Spoiler: 21 - 63!!





 





Well another day and another brilliant contribution for the team as always, great work everyone!!      I'd have finished posting this sooner but Sophia decided to have other ideas and not even remotely settle for a few hours tonight....  Kids eh!?    Time for bed I think    Take care all and thank you all for the massive support as always!!


----------



## phill (May 25, 2021)

Well here we go at last for the WCG Pie Stats for the 23rd May 2021....











Spoiler: 21 - 63!!





 





Well everyone, another day and another brilliant day of support and contributions     Well done everyone, awesome work!!  Another great day with 63 members contributing to the team, great work everyone   

Apologies guys, got into watching Chernobyl    Brilliant so far, recommended   Take care guys and hope to see you tomorrow for another update    Hope to have Chernobyl finished by then


----------



## phill (May 26, 2021)

And here we are for the last update of the day, WCG Pie Stats for the 24th May 2021....











Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 





A great day everyone, well done for the contributions and the great support!!   Couldn't do any of it without each and everyone of you   Amazing, thank you all so much!!    Hope to see you again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (May 28, 2021)

Well here we are again for the WCG Pie Stats for the 25th May 2021....











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





Another marvellous day for support and the members definitely going the extra mile!!   Outstanding!!     I see it's the top 5 taking all the GPU work units again, I dunno, those guys.....     Well last one to update and that's it from me for today...  Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (May 28, 2021)

And here we go for the last update for the day, WCG Pie Stats for the 26th May 2021....











Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 





And again as previously, another massive contribution from TPU and there doesn't seem to be a hint of slow down from any of our stoners!!   It's a great thing to see!!  Well done and thank you to everyone for carrying this on.  We've finally got through all the updates, so my job is done here today and before I break anything, I'll calling it a day!!    Night everyone, have a great day and hopefully we'll be seeing you tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (May 29, 2021)

Well everyone, here we go with the stats from the 27th May 2021 for WCG Pie ........











Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 





Outstanding efforts everyone who's contributed today    Some great results there and I must say it's just so awesome from you all giving the time and contributions that you do...  I hope everyone is doing well and ok??  How's everyone's weeks been??  Still it's late here in the UK and I'm shattered, so time for my head to hit the pillow I think!!   Hopefully see you all again soon!!


----------



## phill (May 29, 2021)

And for the last but certainly not least update for the day, WCG Pie Stats for the 28th May 2021......











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





Great work from everyone today, another solid arse kicking day      I hope that everyone is well and ok??  Today has been rather hot for the UK, so I'm hoping its not going to get too hot because I don't want to have to have PCs turned off because it's too hot!!  Might have to invest in some air con or something I think!!   

Take care everyone, hopefully see you again tomorrow for another stats update


----------



## phill (May 31, 2021)

Well and here we go for the last update of the day, WCG Pie Stats for the 29th May 2021.....











Spoiler: 21 - 62!!





 





Another great day for WCG and TPU of course!!  Slightly less members today but that's not stopping us to see how many points we can push out!!    Great work everyone for all your contributions!!  I hope everyone is doing well and is ok??  It seems that the sunny weather has hit the UK so it's a bloody miracle that it's not raining still!!    Hopefully the weather will keep the solar running well for me and I can get some good numbers up on the board...  

What do you think @Lorec !!?!     Are you getting a lot of the GPU work units at all mate??  I don't think I'm getting any...  I need to have a look in to that I think.....  Still maybe one for tomorrow....  First time in I don't know, that I'm going to be able to get a bit of gaming time in, so I'm outta here!!   

Take care everyone!!   Hope to see you tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Jun 1, 2021)

And here we have the WCG Pie Stats for the 30th May 2021 udpate.... 











Spoiler: 21 - 62!!





 





Well everyone, a spot on and awesome effort for the TPU support today, couldn't have asked for any better!!    Amazing work, please do keep it up!!     I'd love to be able to have some of these GPU work units that's for sure...  Getting hardly any I think....
@stinger608 !!  You go man!!    That's awesome points!!   

Hopefully I hope everyone is doing well and ok, I hope more so, everyone is having a day of RnR.....  Hope to see you all again tomorrow!!   Please take care everyone


----------



## Lorec (Jun 1, 2021)

phill said:


> Well and here we go for the last update of the day, WCG Pie Stats for the 29th May 2021.....
> 
> View attachment 202232
> 
> ...


Tbh i havent had time to check the PC past days. But I believe Ive had some as my PC was doing the "80C hum"
My daughter was born yesterday  so Im busy planning her first crunching rig 
Any recommendations? @phill 

I think Im pretty sure where all GPU workloads are going judging from the pie though


----------



## phill (Jun 1, 2021)

Well and here we are again for a WCG Pie Stats update for the 31st May 2021.....











Spoiler: 21 - 64!!





 





Well everyone what an outstanding day     8th place in the daily contribution stats table and I can see why!!  Wow what results from everyone!!     Honestly, it's amazing and brilliant!!  Thank you all so much for the support and help with this...  Utterly brilliant work everyone, I'm blown away!!                         

Anyways, I'll pick myself up off the floor and get myself moving on!!     Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update!!    Take care all!!


----------



## phill (Jun 3, 2021)

Well here we go for the last update of the day, WCG Pie Stats for the 1st June 2021....











Spoiler: 21 - 64!!





 *

*



Great work everyone, 8th place for the day, 27 million and more points, life is going in the right direct for sure today!    I hope everyone is doing well and ok?

I'm shattered guys and gals so I'm going to head to bed I think so for some sleep     You all take care and I hope to see you back here for the next update for WCG!!     Take care guys and gals, hope to see you tomorrow


----------



## phill (Jun 3, 2021)

Well here we go for a slightly earlier update than normal, but its always welcomed    Here's the WCG Pie Stats for the 2nd June 2021....











Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 





Great work everyone, what another brilliant day!!     Awesome results from everyone and thank you as always for the continued support each and everyone of you gives to TPU's team!!  Over 23,000,000 points today and I can see how!!  

I hope everyone is doing well and is ok...  Hope to see you back again for the next update tomorrow!!    Take care everyone!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 3, 2021)

Thanks @phill !


----------



## phill (Jun 3, 2021)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Thanks @phill !


My pleasure Mr Bee  

I hope that you're doing well and ok??


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 3, 2021)

phill said:


> My pleasure Mr Bee
> 
> I hope that you're doing well and ok??


It got HOT here, so I shut down except for the nighttime.  Because of someone on Craigslist winning one of the Newegg Shuffles which was a bundle and getting a motherboard they didn't want, I got a ASUS ROG STRIX B550-F GAMING for $120!  Time to retire the 2600Ks.


----------



## phill (Jun 3, 2021)

thebluebumblebee said:


> It got HOT here, so I shut down except for the nighttime.  Because of someone on Craigslist winning one of the Newegg Shuffles which was a bundle and getting a motherboard they didn't want, I got a ASUS ROG STRIX B550-F GAMING for $120!  Time to retire the 2600Ks.


Mate that is an awesome score!!    Any ideas what you're thinking of putting it with??  Those 2600k's are monsters...  I wished I'd upgraded to them after my 920's but was too stupid


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 4, 2021)

phill said:


> Mate that is an awesome score!!  Any ideas what you're thinking of putting it with?? Those 2600k's are monsters... I wished I'd upgraded to them after my 920's but was too stupid


I have a 1700X on a misbehaving AB350 motherboard that I'll move over.  My 1700 normally beats the 1700X by 20% because of that motherboard.
Oops, forgot that I'll need a 2000, 3000 or 5000 series CPU for that.  I did see a 2600 for $100 the other day....


----------



## phill (Jun 4, 2021)

I'm trying to hunt a 3900X at the moment, I've one already in my X570, but whenever I can get a 5950X for it, the 3900X will go in my X370 board and this other one I'll buy, will go in the other X370 board...  I'll just need to grab two more 5950X's at that point... 

I hear the 3600X might be a better buy than a 2600 if you can grab one at a decent price


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 4, 2021)

phill said:


> I hear the 3600X might be a better buy than a 2600 if you can grab one at a decent price


I really didn't want any 2000 series Ryzens.  I wanted to skip to the 3000 series.  There is a 3900X on CL for $320...


----------



## phill (Jun 4, 2021)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I really didn't want any 2000 series Ryzens.  I wanted to skip to the 3000 series.  There is a 3900X on CL for $320...


I've been trying to get one of those myself, but I'm not paying a penny more than £280 to £300 for one..  I missed out on one that went for £255 and a bit of postage and was gutted but it's not the end of the world for sure...  I was toying with the 3950X as well but that's still going for quite strong money and I can imagine that it'll possibly get more expensive since it'll be the best CPU you can throw in one of these X370 or 3 series boards (I don't know of any taking a newer CPU like from the 5 series?) 

Love to hear how you get on Mr @thebluebumblebee


----------



## phill (Jun 6, 2021)

Well here we are again for another update for the WCG Pie Stats for the 3rd June 2021.....











Spoiler: 21 - 65!!





 





Well here we go for another amazing day of support!!  Great work everyone, brilliant results from everyone, so proud!!    Just one more update before I'm up to date myself, so I'll get that done and then it's bed time for me as it's 2am here in the UK!!    That'll teach me to watch some Jayztwocents videos before posting the more important stuff!!    I hope everyone is doing really well and more so is ok!!


----------



## phill (Jun 6, 2021)

Well here we are, the latest and greatest update for WCG Pie Stats for the 4th June 2021....












Spoiler: 21 - 64!!





 





Well guys and gals, there we are for all updates now, I think we are up to date!!   
Great work everyone by the way, amazing contributions from everyone and brilliant effort for the continued support of the team!!  Everyone has given such a great example, can't say anything bad at all!!  Just now, its late and I'm getting to bed!!   !!  Hope to see you all again tomorrow for the latest update     Take care everyone and hope to see you again soon!!


----------



## phill (Jun 7, 2021)

Well here we go for the 5th June 2021 for WCG Pie Stats....












Spoiler: 21 - 64!!





 





Well everyone, what an amazing day for contributions and our team as a whole...  Utterly amazing, brilliant work everyone!!     It's gonna take some beating to better these stats today, but I hope that we can try     It seems the GPU work units are a little thin on the ground, but hopefully we'll be able to get some more soon 

Thank you all so much for all the support you give team TPU...  We couldn't do it at all without you!!  Take care and hopefully we'll see each other for the next update


----------



## phill (Jun 8, 2021)

Well here we go for another update for the WCG Pie Stats for the 6th June 2021....











Spoiler: 21 - 64!!





 





Well another stonking great day for TPU as always, massive congrats as always for everyone supporting and taking part in the team, brilliant work as always    Hopefully see you all again soon, I'm just off to see if I can go settle down Sophia as she seems to want to stay up tonight rather than go to sleep    She's just been helping with a bit of pie stats so hopefully, that's tired her out!!   

Take care everyone, see you soon!


----------



## phill (Jun 9, 2021)

Well last but not least, here's the WCG Pie Stats update for the 7th June 2021... 





*



*


Spoiler: 21 - 63!!





 




Well we are lucky today since we have managed some amazing results today from ever one contributing!!  Very very impressive everyone, utterly blown away with the commitement and the great work from everyone   

Since it was such a sleepless night last night, I'm going to call it a night and get myself sorted out for a night of sleep with some luck!!   

Take care everyone, hope to see you back again tomorrow!!  D:


----------



## phill (Jun 10, 2021)

Well here we go again everyone, WCG Pie Stats update for the 8th June 2021!!.....











Spoiler: 21 - 63!!





 





Amazing efforts everyone for today!!  I mean 7th place in the contribution chart for the day is outstanding!!  I'm really not sure what else I can say about other than outstanding and awesome work everyone!!  Thank you all so much for supporting the team !!  Hopefully, we'll all bounce into each other tomorrow again


----------



## Tom Sunday (Jun 10, 2021)

Just got back this morning from my 'midnight shift' driving a forklift at Walmart. Once back in my "basement command center," Mom came dowstairs with a big piece of blueberry pie. All I could think about was how lucky I am to still living at home trying to get from away from the financial stress we both are still living under. But at least I gotten my pie served-up with love before hitting the sack in the back corner.


----------



## phill (Jun 12, 2021)

Here we are again guys and gals for the big WCG Pie Stats update for the 9th June 2021....











> Spoiler: 21 - 66!!



Great work everyone, brilliant support from everyone as always!!   Thank you all so much for the unconditional support for the FAH, Rosetta and WCG teams everyone, means a great deal to everyone here at TPU Mod team!!
Take care everyone and hope to see you all again very shortly for another update


----------



## phill (Jun 12, 2021)

And now here we go for the final update of the day, WCG Pie Stats for the 10th June 2021.....











Spoiler: 21 - 63





 





Well guys and gals, that's me done for the night, it's nearly 210am here now so bed time is calling!!   I hope everyone is doing really well and more so, ok !!    Take care of yourselves and I'll be back at some point tomorrow...  Definitely a load sooner!!    Take care everyone, great work and support today!!


----------



## phill (Jun 13, 2021)

And last but definitely not least, here we go with some WCG Pie Stats for the 11th June 2021....











Spoiler: 21 - 62!!





 





And here we have another amazing days contribution for TPU    Brilliant work everyone for the support and contribution to the team    I hope everyone is having a good weekend and hope to see you all back again tomorrow for another update   
I'd best get to bed but gonna be another tuff day again tomorrow.....  Catch you all soon


----------



## debs3759 (Jun 13, 2021)

How long does it take for new team members to show up in the list? I thought I'd be in it today. Certainly been registering points on the wcg site for at least 24 hours  Around 40K since 24 hours ago.


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Jun 13, 2021)

debs3759 said:


> How long does it take for new team members to show up in the list? I thought I'd be in it today. Certainly been registering points on the wcg site for at least 24 hours  Around 40K since 24 hours ago.



On this page:









						Home
					

World Community Grid enables anyone with a computer or Android device to donate their unused computing power to advance cutting-edge scientific research on topics related to health and sustainability.




					www.worldcommunitygrid.org
				




Make sure that your Data Sharing is set to 'Display my data':


----------



## debs3759 (Jun 13, 2021)

Sorted, thanks


----------



## phill (Jun 14, 2021)

Well here we go for another WCG Pie Stats update for the 12th June 2021!!.....











Spoiler: 21 - 61!!





 





Well another damn good day everyone!!     Over in the UK, the temps are getting warmer and warmer and that just plain sucks!     I hope the temps drop soon, its very uncomfortable for sure!!   Poor hardware getting a bit too warm I think..  Might need to upgrade to some air con in the house I think!!   I'd like to hope it helps but who knows... lol  

I hope that everyone is doing well and ok and everything is going well!!    Hope to see you all again soon, I think it's time for bed now!   It's been a long day....   Take care all!!


----------



## phill (Jun 15, 2021)

Here we are again for the WCG Pie Stats for the 13th June 2021....











Spoiler: 21 - 62!!





 





I hope everyone is well and ok??   Man has it been hot over in the UK over the last few days...  too hot with no air con that's for damn sure!!    I hope everyone is doing ok and is alright??  Well I hope to see you all back again tomorrow for another update!!     Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Jun 17, 2021)

Here we go for the WCG Pie Stats update for the 14th June 2021....











Spoiler: 21 - 62!!





 





Great work everyone, really brilliant day of supporting WCG!!  Take care everyone, I hope you're all doing well and ok??


----------



## phill (Jun 17, 2021)

And here we go for the 15th June 2021 for the WCG Pie Stats of the day....











Spoiler: 21 - 65!!





 





And there we are, I believe that has put us up to date again everyone   
Awesome effort and support from the team as always, thank you ever so much!!    I hope that everyone is well and ok?  I'm absolutely shattered today so I think I'm out for bed time!  You might crunch and fold all day long but you still need to have some good rest!!     

Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Jun 17, 2021)

And now for the WCG Pie Stats for the 16th June 2021.......











Spoiler: 21 - 62!!





 





Another great day as always everyone, brilliant work!!   
Great results as always, 45 members contributing over 4,000 points and a total of 62 members contributing to the team, which is great efforts!!  Thank you everyone for the support and the effort as always..  Outstanding!!

Hope to see you all back again tomorrow for another update, see you then!!


----------



## phill (Jun 18, 2021)

Well and here we go for the last update for the day, WCG Pie Stats update for the 17th June 2021......











Spoiler: 21 - 65!!





 





Another great day for team TPU     Lots of great contributions and lots of members contributing!!     Just what we like to see!!      How is everyone??  Everything ok??

Well that's it from me for the updates today but I hope to see you back again tomorrow for another load of updates     Any suggestions for these updates please do either fire me a PM or pop a message into one of the WCG threads or the FAH threads    Love to hear feedback to hear if there's anything else I can do differently etc...  

Take care everyone, hope to see you tomorrow


----------



## phill (Jun 20, 2021)

And here we go for the WCG Pie Stats for the 18th June 2021....











Spoiler: 21 - 64!!





 





Another cracking day for team TPU !!  Well done everyone for such a brilliant day!!  64 members contributing and we scored a decent place in the daily contributions and well, I don't believe we can ask for anything more!!     Great work and job everyone, hope to see it all again tomorrow!!     Take care everyone, I hope you are all good and well!


----------



## phill (Jun 21, 2021)

Well and here we go for another WCG Pie Stats up date for the 19th June 2021.....











Spoiler: 21 - 62!!





 





Great work everyone, really great work     Good scores again today as always and a nice healthy boost for the team!! 

I hope that everyone has had a good weekend and been enjoying some hopefully good weather?!?  We've not had brilliant weather here as such but it's been ok   Take care everyone and hopefully we'll see each other again soon for another WCG Pie update


----------



## phill (Jun 21, 2021)

Well here we are for our last update for the day, WCG Pie Stats for the 20th June 2021....











Spoiler: 21 - 61!!





 





Great work everyone, another brilliant day for contributions as always    I hope everyone is well and ok??  Doing well too I hope     Hope to see everyone again real soon for the next update or three if you can swing by, sure enjoy the posts and chatter amongst everyone, all the best!!     Until tomorrow


----------



## phill (Jun 23, 2021)

Well here we are again everyone, for the last and definitely not least for updates, here we go for the WCG Pie Stats for the 21st June 2021..











Spoiler: 21 - 63!!





 





Well another cracking day at the office so to speak everyone, brilliant work!!    I hope everyone is well and ok??  Take care everyone, hope to see you all again tomoorow :! :!   Night all!!


----------



## freeagent (Jun 23, 2021)

What is being crunched to appear on this chart?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 23, 2021)

freeagent said:


> What is being crunched to appear on this chart?


Science, via World Community Grid on BOINC.


----------



## freeagent (Jun 23, 2021)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Science, via World Community Grid on BOINC.


Thanks!

I was running it for a few hours, just curious was all.

World Community Grid - My Contribution History


----------



## phill (Jun 24, 2021)

Well everyone here's the last update for the WCG Pie Stats for the 22nd June 2021.....











Spoiler: 21 - 62!!





 





Well everyone, there we are again for another WCG Pie stats update    Amazing efforts and great work from you all for contributing so much..  Can't thank you enough for all the support!!    Well I'm shattered, so I'm off to bed, I hope everyone is doing well and is ok??  

Hope to see you all again tomorrow


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 24, 2021)

My weather for the next week:


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 24, 2021)

thebluebumblebee said:


> My weather for the next week:



wow I did not realize Oregon got that hot... is that normal?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 24, 2021)

Low triple digits are not unexpected.  The highest I remember was 108 quite a few years ago.  This is the Willamette valley and we're only 50 miles from the Pacific Ocean which normally keeps us cool.  Our average this time of the year is 76! The Columbia River Gorge regularly gets above 95 degrees during the summer.


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 24, 2021)

110 on Sunday!!!!!!!!!!!!! That's still crazy for that area @thebluebumblebee


----------



## 4x4n (Jun 24, 2021)

Not too far behind you here in the Seattle area. I'm going to be shutting down tomorrow for a few days until it cools down. Normal high for this time of the year is 72, forecast is 97 for Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 24, 2021)

4x4n said:


> 97 for Saturday and Sunday.



Wow, that is nuts for Seattle!!!!!


----------



## phill (Jun 24, 2021)

Massively crazy temps there guys!!  I hope the air con works for you!!  Man I'd fricking melt!!


----------



## phill (Jun 24, 2021)

Here we go again for the WCG Pie Stats update for the 23rd June 2021....











Spoiler: 21 - 61!!





 





Well everyone, what a great day    Great support as always and brilliant help as always from everyone who contributes, such an amazing team you all are it's brilliant!!   
Take care of yourselves and hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update     Until then!!


----------



## phill (Jun 28, 2021)

Well here we go for the last thread update, WCG Pie Stats for the 24th June 2021.....












Spoiler: 21 - 61!!





 





Well another solid day from TPU, congrats and massive thanks to everyone who contributed to the team, hope to see you all back again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Jun 28, 2021)

Here we are for another WCG Pie Stats update for the 25h June 2021.....











Spoiler: 21 - 63!!





 





And a great day indeed!!   51 members hitting over 4000 points each and a total of 63 members contributing to the team, brilliant day     And we have one more day left to update for, here goes.......


----------



## phill (Jun 28, 2021)

And last and certainly not least, here we go for the last update for today and my updates!!   WCG Pie Stats for the 26th June 2021!!....











Spoiler: 21 - 62!!





 





Well another crackin' day of support from TPU     Can't thank everyone enough for all the support that you have given the team and so I hope that we'll see you all back again real soon for another update!!  

Best get myself off to bed considering its a school night and it's not far off 2am here...  Oops!!   Massive thanks to everyone as always and as always, hope to see you all back again tomorrow for another update for WCG Pie!!


----------



## phill (Jun 29, 2021)

And last but definitely never least, here we are for the WCG Pie Stats update for the 27th June 2021....











Spoiler: 21 - 62!!





 





Well there's another lovely day of contributions and members as well!   Congrats everyone for your contributions and if there's anything you need, please give us a shout through the right forums  

I think I'm going to make a dash for it and get to bed, gone 130am here again, so best get my butt to bed!!     Take care everyone, look forward to seeing you tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Jun 30, 2021)

Well guys and gals, here's the last update for the day....  I hope to see you all again soon!!  WCG Pie stats for the 28th June 2021....











Spoiler: 21 - 62!!





 





Great work everyone, brilliant results for today    As it's approaching 2am, I'm heading off to bed before I fall asleep on the desk!!     I hope everyone is well and ok and I hope everyone is having a good chill day today!!  Take care everyone, see you tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Jun 30, 2021)

And here we are for the final update of the day, WCG Pie Stats for the 29th June 2021!!











Spoiler: 21 - 63!!





 





Another brilliant day everyone, thank you all for the support and efforts     Another great day for the team with 63 members contributing to our daily score, can't thank you all enough!!  I hope everyone is taking care and is alright as well??  Hopefully see you all again soon


----------



## phill (Jul 3, 2021)

And now for the WCG Stats update for the 30th June 2021...











Spoiler: 21 - 63!!





 





Great work everyone, really good day at it all    Hope to see you all again soon for another update.....  Take care everyone, thank you all for taking part     Last update coming up!!


----------



## phill (Jul 3, 2021)

And now here we are for the 1st July 2021 for the WCG Pie Stats....











Spoiler: 21 - 61!!





 





Well great work again everyone, thank you all so much for supporting Team TPU!!  Now I really am struggling, time to shut down and get some rest!!   Take care everyone, hope to see you in the next update    All the best!!


----------



## phill (Jul 4, 2021)

Well guys and gals, here's the last update I have for everyone today, the WCG Pie Stats for the 












Spoiler: 21 - 59!!





 





Another great day everyone, shame about the numbers falling a few members over the last few days but we have a great strong holding I'm not overly concerned    I bet there's a few place with a massive heat wave or just over the top temperatures, so it's to be expected 

Just stay save and take care everyone    Enjoy the food at BBQs... It never last long enough for me lol 

Take care everyone, speak to you hopefully at tomorrow in the next update!      Best go myself and get to sleep.....  Very busy day!!    Take care everyone!!   !!


----------



## phill (Jul 4, 2021)

Well and here we are for the WCG Pie Stats for the 3rd July 2021.....











Spoiler: 21 - 59!!





 





Another brilliant day everyone, great work and support as always!!    Thank you all so much for the contributions and support for the team..  Means as great deal that everyone does support the team without meeting and thinking about so on, so I just wish to say, thank you  

Hope to see you all back again tomorrow, looking forward to the next update!!     Take care everyone and goodnight!!


----------



## phill (Jul 5, 2021)

And now for the WCG Pie Stats for the 4th July 2021....











Spoiler: 21 - 63!!





 





And now what a great day     63 members contributing to the team and some amazing contributions as well...  Everyone still getting the GPU tasks at all??  I've not seen many of them I don't think myself...  Gutted really, could have done with some more points with not running the rigs 24/7 for the moment 

I hope everyone is doing well and has had a good 4th July, take care everyone and hope to see you all soon!!    Until tomorrow!!


----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 6, 2021)

I am out of my crunching hiatus (for now) on one thread and with GPU WUs disabled (to keep power draw reasonable). So I may show up again on the "places 21-63" list from time to time.


----------



## yotano211 (Jul 6, 2021)

Peter1986C said:


> I am out of my crunching hiatus (for now) on one thread and with GPU WUs disabled (to keep power draw reasonable). So I may show up again on the "places 21-63" list from time to time.


Places 21-63, I welcome you to the underworld of society. We have better cookies down here.


----------



## phill (Jul 6, 2021)

And now here we have the WCG Pie Stats for the 5th July 2021.....












Spoiler: 21 - 64!!





 





Well everyone, great work as always, smashed it!!     Great work for the day and massive thanks for the support to all of the team!!  I hope we have another great day tomorrow as we have today     I hope everyone is doing well and is ok??


----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 7, 2021)

@phill yeah, I am being okay.


----------



## phill (Jul 8, 2021)

Well here we go for the last update for the day, WCG Pie Stats update    Here we go for the 6th July 2021....











Spoiler: 21 - 62!!





 





Great work everyone, crackin' result again for the Team!!     We all seem to be getting some very nice numbers!!  Are there still GPU tasks that are coming down still?   I don't recall seeing very much at all which is a shame...  

Well I'm shattered right now, so I guess it's time for me to get to bed!    Take care everyone and be safe and sound!!    I hope everyone is well and ok??


----------



## phill (Jul 8, 2021)

Peter1986C said:


> @phill yeah, I am being okay.


Glad to hear @Peter1986C   I hope to see you at the top of that leader boards again


----------



## phill (Jul 10, 2021)

Well here we go for another update, this time for WCG Pie Stats for the 7th July 2021....












Spoiler: 21 - 63!!





 





Well what a great day for the team as always     So proud of everyone to be supporting us like we do, can't do it alone but together we are managing it very nicely!!  

Take care everyone, I've one more update to make and then it's up to date....  Until the morning...... DOH!!! !!!!


----------



## phill (Jul 10, 2021)

Well and here we are for the 8th July 2021 update for the WCG Pie Stats.......












Spoiler: 21 - 64!!





 





Another crackin' day everyone     Massive thanks for all the support and contributions as always         
I hope that everyone is doing well and ok?   Hope to hear from you all soon again, take care and see you again soon hopefully


----------



## phill (Jul 11, 2021)

Well here we go for the last update of the day and one that I'm pretty sure most think about, so here we are for the 9th July 2021 for the WCG Pie Stats......











Spoiler: 21 - 65!!





 





As always guys and gals, there's never a day that disappoints in any of the stats updates I do for our amazing team.  Massive thanks to all the 65 members who contributed today, can't thank you enough for your help  

I hope that everyone is doing well and is alright     Hope to see you all again tomorow at some point for our next update    Take care and look forward to seeing you again soon


----------



## phill (Jul 12, 2021)

Well here we are for our last update of the day and here's the one everyone is waiting for, WCG Pie Stats for the 10th July 2021......











Spoiler: 21 - 63!!



View attachment 207576 View attachment 207577



Great work everyone, really done us proud again today!!     Nice number of members contributing as well, thank you all of you who has contributed today, its amazing and awesome!!   So thank you for this great update and your amazing support for the team here at TPU     
Time to get myself off to bed I suppose, hope to see you all again soon!!    Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Jul 12, 2021)

Well here we are again guys and gals, the WCG Pie Stats for the 11th July 2021.....











Spoiler: 21 - 64!!





 





Well everyone, another great day as always, good number of members contributing to the team as always and TPU making some great progress as well     That is not anything but a good thing in my book!!  
I hope that everyone is doing well and ok??  Apologies for the slight delay this evening getting the rest of the stats uploaded, had to go pick up my little lady and we went to the park, so I was away from the old keyboard for a bit  

Take care everyone, hope to see you all again soon for another update!!     Until then guys and gals!!


----------



## phill (Jul 15, 2021)

Well here we go again for the WCG Pie Stats for the 12th July 2021....











Spoiler: 21 - 64!!





 





Another solid day of support and crunching there guys and gals!!      Well done to everyone who contributed to the team today, amazing efforts and work!!    And now, for the next one....


----------



## phill (Jul 15, 2021)

And here we go for the 13th July 2021 for WCG Pie Stats for the day....











Spoiler: 21 - 63!!





 





Amazing efforts everyone, more points today and one less member contributing today but I'm guessing we must have had a few GPU units so that'll help...  Still, now it's definitely time for me to get to bed earlier and have a bit more sleep...  Hopefully tomorrow at work I can catch up a bit more with the posting here   
All the best everyone, take care and hope to see you again soon               Night everyone, take care!!


----------



## phill (Jul 16, 2021)

And here we are for the WCG Pie Stats for the 14th July 2021.....





*

*



Spoiler: 21 - 64!!





 





Congrats to everyone for hitting such a high rollers pleace this month!!
Great work as always guys and gals, great work indeed!!     Hope you all are well and ok and can't wait to see you for the next update    Take care all, hope you are all doing well....


----------



## phill (Jul 17, 2021)

And here we go, 15th July 2021 for the WCG Pie Stats results!!  











Spoiler: 21 - 62!!





 





Apologies everyone for a bit of body in each of these update threads this evening, bit tired and brain not funtioning!!   I hope everyone is well and ok and hope to see you again tomorrow for another update!!  Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Jul 18, 2021)

Well here we are for the final update of the day and then it's bedtime for me!!  
Anyways, here we are for some stats for the WCG Pie for the 16th July 2021....











Spoiler: 21 - 62!!





 





Great work and support everyone as always eace:      I hope everyone else isn't too hot today, I believe its meant to be hotter again tomorrow, which I'm not really looking forward too..  Take care everyone, I hope everyone is well, cool and chilled!!   

Take care everyone, hope to see you again soon.....


----------



## phill (Jul 19, 2021)

And here we go for the 17th July 2021 for WCG Pipe Stats ...... 












Spoiler: 21 - 63!!





 





Great work everyone, really impressed and impessive!!    I hope everyone is alright and not roasting away, along with the hardware!!   Take care everyone, hope to see everyone back again tomorrow for another update!!     All the best everyone!!


----------



## phill (Jul 19, 2021)

Well here we go guys and gals for the WCG Pie Stats update for the 18th July 2021......











Spoiler: 21 - 62!! 





 





Outstanding work everyone as always, great work and effort for todays contributions!!   
We managed to get in the top 10 again for the daily contribution and that's saying something so in my eyes, everything is awesome!!  










Take care everyone, I hope you are all having a great day!!   See you soon hopefully for another update!!


----------



## phill (Jul 21, 2021)

And here we go for the WCG Pie Stats update for the 19th July 2021....











Spoiler: 21 - 65!!





 





Great work everyone today for contributing!!   Such a great day but then whenever does TPU have a bad day!??!

Thank you everyone for the support !!     Next update coming along!!


----------



## phill (Jul 21, 2021)

And now for the last update for the day, WCG Pie Stats for the 20th July 2021....











Spoiler: 21 - 64!!





 





Amazing as always !!     Great work everyone, so proud to be the captain of this amazing team!!      Hope everyone is doing alright and that we'll all be back again soon for the next update     Take care everyone as always, see you again soon!!


----------



## phill (Jul 22, 2021)

Well and here's the last but certainly not least update for the day, WCG Pie Stats for the 21st July 2021....











Spoiler: 21 - 64!!





 





Well another outstanding day as always     Great work everyone and thank you so much for the contributions and the support for the team as always           
Hope to see everyone back again tomorrow for another update, I hope everyone has a great evening and hope to see you soon!!     Until tomorrow......!


----------



## phill (Jul 24, 2021)

Well here we go for the WCG Pie Stats update for the 22nd July 2021.....











Spoiler: 21 - 63!!





 





Well another great day and a great number of members contributing to the team!!    Awesome efforts everyone, really great work!!    63 members today, that's pretty decent I'm sure!!

I hope everyone is doing well and ok??.....  On to the next one


----------



## phill (Jul 24, 2021)

And here we are for the last update for the day, WCG Pie Stats for the 23rd July 2021.....











Spoiler: 21 - 63!!





 





Great work again from everyone, another smokin' good day     63 members again and some lovely numbers!!  Please keep up the great work everyone, every single work unit anyone and everyone submits is worth the effort and support from our team and everyone else !!  Great work, really is, massive respect and thanks from me!!   

Take care everyone, I hope that you are all doing well and are ok!!  Hope to see you again soon for another update!!


----------



## phill (Jul 26, 2021)

Well and here's the last update for the day, WCG Pie Stats for the 24th July 2021.....











Spoiler: 21 - 65!!





 





Well another outstanding day as always with TPU updates...  Brilliant work from everyone as always.   A few more members contributing today than normal but that's definitely not a bad thing...     I hope that everyone is doing well and is more importantly, all alright??  

Very nice contributions as always everyone, thank you     Hope to see you all again soon!!  Take care everyone, all the best!!  Until next time........


----------



## phill (Jul 27, 2021)

Well here we are at the WCG Pie Stats for the 25th July 2021.....











Spoiler: 21 - 62!!





 




Great work everyone, another great day of support from team TPU!!    Can't thank you all enough as always to be supporting the team how you all do, but thank you     I hope everyone is doing well and is ok?  Hope to see you back again soon for another update, take care everyone, last update to go!!


----------



## phill (Jul 27, 2021)

And here we go for the last update for the day from me (you must be screaming out thank god!!  ) but here we are...  WCG Pie Stats for the 26th July 2021....











Spoiler: 21 - 63!!





 





Another great day everyone, brilliant efforts and work as always     I hope that everyone is doing well and is alright??  It seems the cooler temps are back for a little while, hopefully we are not going to be getting some stupid temps again soon...  My electric bill can't handle it!!  

Hope to see you all again soon for another update, till then, take care and be safe!!       !!


----------



## phill (Jul 28, 2021)

Well here we are with the last update for the day, WCG Pie Stats for the 27th July 2021......











Spoiler: 21 - 62!!





 





Well guys and gals what another brilliant day of support,  contributions and awesomeness     (Apologies, been watching Kung Fu Panda with the girls!!  )
Well TPU is awesome, that's why I love being here and supporting the teams as best I can, I hope everyone else is doing well and is alright too??  We've another day of rain here for the moment but you know, what difference is that over in the UK??!  
I hope everyone is doing well and awesome, hope to see you all back again soon for another update!!


----------



## phill (Jul 30, 2021)

And here we are for the WCG Pie Stats for the 28th July 2021.....











Spoiler: 21 - 64!!





 





Well thank you everyone for an amazing day     64 members contributing to the team and then hitting over 17 million points for the day as well, outstanding effort from everyone, thank you   Best get going as it's nearly 3am here, busy day again tomorrow and well best get some rest at least I think   
Take care everyone, great work as always, see you soon !!


----------



## phill (Jul 31, 2021)

And now for the one most people look out for, WCG Pie Stats for the 29th July 2021.....











Spoiler: 21 - 64!!





 





Another great day for TPU and from TPU, I mean 9th place overall for the daily contributions, how amazing is that?!?!   I can see how we have managed it with some of the scores we've had today and we seem to have had a good turn out of members today as well, 64 contributing!!  

Outstanding everyone, thank you all so much for the support and being amazing!!  I hope that everyone is well and ok and more so, I hope to see you back again tomorrow for other update!!  Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Aug 1, 2021)

Well, last and definitely not least here's the results for the WCG Pie Stats for the 30th July 2021.....











Spoiler: 21 - 63!!





 





Amazing work everyone, some of these numbers are outstanding!!      I swear that @Norton wants to beat a 1 million points a day seeing how close he's got to it!!    63 members today contributing to the team and a total of 49 members hitting over 4,200 points for the day as well, outstanding guys and gals!!   

Best consider an early night tonight I suppose....  Hope to see you all again tomorrow for the next update, please take care and we'll see you again soon!


----------



## phill (Aug 2, 2021)

Well here we go for the WCG Pie Stats for the 31st July 2021.....











Spoiler: 21 - 63!!





 





Well guys and gals another great day for team TPU!!    Another strong day with 47 members hitting over 4,500 points each and a total of 63 members supporting the team with contributions!  We appreciate everything everyone does, big or small, so thank you everyone for being part of team TPU!   

If anyone knows of anyone who would like to try and support and help to find a cure for any of the projects that appeal to them, then please do ask your friends/family to sign up and help with these causes.  Well I had best get going as I'm sure that my youngest will be up for about 6am, so with it coming up to 2am, I suppose I'd best get some sleep and thank god I'm not going to work tomorrow   

Take care everyone, hope you've had a great weekend!                 Hope to see you all again real soon for another update!!


----------



## phill (Aug 3, 2021)

Well who's aiming for the biggest piece of the pie today!?!?!   Here's some WCG Pie Stats for the 1st August 2021!!












Spoiler: 21 - 63!!





 





Another great day everyone, well done for the support and the contributions...  It's so appreciated and I can't say thanks enough to cover it but thank you, everyone!!   

Well best get that next update sorted out now hadn't I??......


----------



## phill (Aug 3, 2021)

And now for the update for the 2nd August 2021 for WCG Pie Stats....











Spoiler: 21 - 61!!





 





Another great day everyone, thank you to you all!!

Another great day of support and a load of us joining in, best team ever!!  Everyone I hope is well and ok??   Take care guys and gals, hope to see you all again soon!!


----------



## phill (Aug 5, 2021)

And here we go for the 3rd August 2021, WCG Pie Stats for everyone to cast an eye over.........











Spoiler: 21 - 62!!





 





And there you have it, another day updated and another day with amazing support and results on the table, outstanding everyone!!    I hope everyone is well and ok?  Not far off an early night tonight, so I'm going to call it quits now and get some sleep and try and relax for the night I think....

Great work everyone, really mean it too...  Thank you to everyone for the continued support that you have been giving the team, thank you!!    Take care everyone, be safe and well!!


----------



## phill (Aug 6, 2021)

Well and here we are for the last update for today, the WCG Pie Stats for the 4th August 2021.....











Spoiler: 21 - 64!!





 





And now for the great bit of, wow what a great and amazing day for the contributions!!  Outstanding everyone, 33 members hitting over 10,000 points for the day, then another 14 hitting over 4,000 points and then another 17 members contributing up to 3,800 points!!  I mean how is that not amazing and awesome?!?!?! 

Well, if we keep going like this, I hope one day we'll all cure cancer!!    Amazing efforts to everyone, thank you all so much!!   Best get myself off to bed before 2am and then grab a bit of sleep before work tomorrow morning....   Take care everyone, all the best!!


----------



## phill (Aug 8, 2021)

And here we are for the WCG Pie Stats update for the 5th August 2021.....











Spoiler: 21 - 63!!





 





Another great day of contributions everyone, well done indeed!!     We've had a total of 63 members hitting to contribute to the team which is amazing...  I do hope however that we could get some more members on the team....  Great work everyone for the support and the points you have all been able to help the team with, it's very much appreciated!!  

Now I have one more update to do and then I think it'll be bed time for old me!!


----------



## phill (Aug 8, 2021)

And last but certainly not least, here's the update for the 6th August 2021 for the WCG Pie Stats....











Spoiler: 21 - 63!!





 





Well another day and another great support from everyone here at TPU!!  Outstanding results today and very impressive support as always   

I hope that everyone is doing well and more importantly, is ok    If there's anything we can do to help, all you gotta do is ask and say!   Hope to get to see you all again for tomorrows update, take care and hopefully see you there


----------



## phill (Aug 9, 2021)

Well everyone, apologies for the later update, but here we are for the 7th August 2021 for the WCG Pie Stats!!











Spoiler: 21 - 65!!





 





Well another cracking day everyone, brilliant efforts and work!!     That top 10 is crazy as ever but wow to everyone supporting the team like you!!    Sadly must make this a quick one so here's the next update hot on its heels......


----------



## phill (Aug 9, 2021)

And here we go again for the 8th August 2021 for WCG Pie Stats.....











Spoiler: 21 - 65!!





 





Well another great day from everyone, thank you so much for the help and support to this amazing team!!    Outstanding efforts and can't thank you all enough for that!!  Well, best get going before I get the Mrs's up the stairs!!

Hopefully see you a bit later everyone!!     If not, I'm so glad to have met you all!!


----------



## Arjai (Aug 9, 2021)

Well, looks like I hit the 20 spot. I was expecting it today but looks like I hit it yesterday!


----------



## phill (Aug 9, 2021)

Arjai said:


> Well, looks like I hit the 20 spot. I was expecting it today but looks like I hit it yesterday!


Great work @Arjai !!    Not jealous of you hitting it first at all


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 10, 2021)

Holy crap!!!!!! I must have a system down. My numbers dropped waaaaaaaaaaaay down.  


EDIT: Dang, correction; two systems were down. Jeez, frigging Windows updates.


----------



## phill (Aug 10, 2021)

stinger608 said:


> Holy crap!!!!!! I must have a system down. My numbers dropped waaaaaaaaaaaay down.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Dang, correction; two systems were down. Jeez, frigging Windows updates.


Windows updates do tend to screw the pooch at times and they are most frustrating when they happen since it's always at the time you never check the rig/s   Hopefully they went smoothly @stinger608 !!


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 11, 2021)

phill said:


> Windows updates do tend to screw the pooch at times and they are most frustrating when they happen since it's always at the time you never check the rig/s   Hopefully they went smoothly @stinger608 !!



Yep, all is good now. Just had to restart the 2 systems.


----------



## Arjai (Aug 11, 2021)

So, a while back, I had a Sapphire 580 go bad, I think (My AORUS B450 M has a 'GPU' light on, I have not tested it with another GPU). I had turned it off and then got silly busy with work, lost a crew member that quit, had another out for two weeks with Covid and then 5 Holiday leave's, one after another. Now though, I have 2 days off, today and tomorrow (I hope). 

Last night I decided to try and remote in, with TeamViewer, and see if I could get it running WCG. It showed me the sign in screen, then just black. But, happy to report, that is all I needed. This morning, it showed results on Free-DC. 

Once it ramps up, over the next few days, I will have another 2700 Crunching, again. 15,000 is the average of my other 2700. So, win, win for the Arjai.

Now, I need to try and clean my Apartment! I think I will have to make a list or, I may get side tracked. Yep, it's gotten pretty bad!

Anywho, take care. /poop post


----------



## phill (Aug 11, 2021)

Well here we go for the WCG Pie Stats for the 9th August 2021.....











Spoiler: 21 - 64!!





 





Well another outstanding day and support for the team as always, thank you all so much for the support and efforts you all put in...  It seems now though, that @Norton seems to be taking all the GPU work whereas @mstenholm must be taking a few less since there's a few members in the middle     Great work you guys, massive points for the day!!  105,000 plus for the top 5 is outstanding work!!  

Wonder what the next update will be like....


----------



## phill (Aug 11, 2021)

And now for the WCG Pie Stats update for the 10th August 2021.....











Spoiler: 21 - 62!!





 





Another outstanding day everyone for the points and contributions of the day, my word we are smokin' along!!     Massive effort and support from everyone and so impressed with how everyone is managing to help and support the team...  Thank you all sooooooo much!!  

I hope that has caught me up now, but if there's anything missing, please let me know!!

Hope to see you all again soon !!  Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Aug 13, 2021)

Apologies guys for the lack of updates recently, have COVID and it's kicking my arse for the minute, so I'm not around much..  I'll be back as soon as I can!!


----------



## phill (Aug 15, 2021)

Here we are for the 11th August 2021 WCG Pie Stats updates!!......  











Spoiler: 21 - 64!!





 





Well another great day in my book for TPU     Look at all these members supporting the team!!     Outstanding everyone, thank you all so much!!    I hope that you are all well and ok?   Right, on to our next update.....


----------



## phill (Aug 15, 2021)

And here we are with the WCG Pie Stats from the 12th August 2021.....











Spoiler: 21 - 65!!





 





Well another outstanding day of support and as always, thank you everyone for the support and help to the team!!  I hope everyone is doing and going well, hopefully I haven't missed anything out at the moment!!   If I have, please drop me a line note here or PM me  

Well, here we go....  I believe the last update for the day.......


----------



## phill (Aug 15, 2021)

And here we are with the last update for the 13th August 2021 for WCG Pie Stats.....











Spoiler: 21 - 63!!





 





And there you have it, we are all now I hope, up to date    Congrats and thanks to everyone for the support and contributions to the TPU team as always.  Can't thank you enough for the effort you all put in 

So, we are all updated, I hope that everyone is feeling well and ok??   I'm still far from 100% but I'm getting there I think, slowly but surely...  One day at a time type thing    So, without further ado...  I'll leave you all in peace and quiet, I'll hopefully see you tomorrow for the next update!!  

Take care everyone, be safe and hope to see you all again soon


----------



## phill (Aug 16, 2021)

And here we go for another WCG Pie Stats update for the 14th August 2021....












Spoiler: 21 - 62!!





 





Well here we go for another round of updates for the WCG teams!!   Outstanding work everyone, for the support and contributions you've given the team, can't thank you all enough..!!  

Hope to see you all back again for the next batch of updates tomorrow!!   Still not feeling great but thought since I was able to upload these, I'd get them done   I've a few other threads to update, but I need to get to them whenever I can!    Now is bed time   

Take care all, be safe and sound!!


----------



## phill (Aug 17, 2021)

And here we go for the last update for the day, the WCG Pie Stats for the 15th August 2021.....











Spoiler: 21 - 63!!





 





Well what another great day as always   
You guys and gals never fail to amaze me with how much effort you put in and some of the scores today are just nuts!!                  That top 7 members utterly amazing guys, massive thanks and just wow......  

I hope that everyone is well and ok?  Take care everyone and I hope to be seeing you again soon enough     Your guys and gals rock!!


----------



## phill (Aug 18, 2021)

And here we go for the last little update I have to do...  WCG Pie Stats for the 16th August 2021.....











Spoiler: 21 - 60!!





 





Another great day and massive amounts of support from everyone as always, thank you so much for that!!

Think there is no more damage I can do around here today, so I will make an effort and just go without damaging anything!    I hope everyone is well and alright??  Hopefully see you all again tomorrow for another update over all threads    Take care everyone and stay safe!!


----------



## phill (Aug 19, 2021)

And here we go for the last update of the day for WCG Pie Stats for the 17th August 2021....











Spoiler: 21 - 60!!





 





Well here we are again everyone, great work!!  Great support from team TPU as always and a nice amount of members supporting the team as well, 60 for today!!   
I hope everyone is doing well and is alright??   

I'm feeling a little more with it myself today but I do wonder about my legs to be honest, still feel a bit like jelly and aching like a good 'en...   Not sure what's going on there but hopefully it'll pass....

Still, I'd best get an earlier night, I have a feeling that Sophia will be up very early in the morning, poor thing was utterly shattered this evening as we did a bit of a birthday for Isabelle as she'll be going back to Mum at some point.....  I think they both had a good day    Sound asleep, so I'm guessing so!!      I digress, take care everyone, be safe!


----------



## phill (Aug 20, 2021)

And here we go again for the 18th August 2021....  Here's the Daddy of all Pies...   WCG Pie Stats......











Spoiler: 21 - 61!!





 





Another outstanding day everyone, wow what contribution!!   No wonder we had over 19,000,000 points contributed to the team today!!     9th place in the daily chart everyone, is an outstanding achievement!!     
Thank you everyone for the massive support and contributions, the top 10 is looking amazing and there's a total of 36 members hitting over 10,000 points each and then another 25 members on top of that contributing to the team and helping this all become possible....Amazing!!  

I hope everyone is doing well and is alright?? Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another great update   Hope to see you there ladies and gents!!


----------



## phill (Aug 21, 2021)

Well here we are again for the WCG Pie Stats update for the 19th August 2021......












Spoiler: 21 - 61!!





 





Another great day of support and contributions everyone, thank you so much!!     Had some massive contributions as always, the support with team TPU is unreal    Thank you everyone for the massive support and great team work!!  
Hope everyone is doing well and is alright??  Take care everyone, hope to see you all back again soon for another update as always


----------



## phill (Aug 22, 2021)

And here we are for the 20th August 2021 update for the WCG Pie Stats.....











Spoiler: 21 - 62!!





 





Amazing work everyone, great support from everyone told, 62 members are on the board today which is amazing!!  Loads of effort going in on the top 36 as everyone has managed to surpass more than 10,000  points each as well, I think the top 10 have even managed at least 100,000 points!!  

We definitely wouldn't be here without everyone contributing together, that's for sure!!  Thank you all so much for your support together, wish I could give out more than words at this point.....     I hope everyone is well and ok and I hope doing well on this lovely weekend!!     Hope to see everyone again soon!!  Take it easy!!


----------



## phill (Aug 22, 2021)

Well and here we are again for the WCG Pie Stats update for the 21st August 2021.....











Spoiler: 21 - 62!!





 





And that is just amazing level of support right there    Great efforts everyone and such wonderful contributions for damn sure!!   Outstanding!!  We really do have amazing members in this team and for that I'm ever grateful!!   

I hope that everyone is doing amazing and is having a great weekend too??  Hope to see you all again in the next update tomorrow!!     Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Aug 24, 2021)

Here we all are again for the WCG Pie Stats for the 22nd August 2021.....











Spoiler: 21 - 58!!





 





Well and here we are for another update   It's a another great day everyone, brilliant work..  It's a shame we've dropped a few members today but I hope they'll be back soon enough   
I hope that everyone is well and ok, take care of you and be safe  Thank you as always everyone for the amazing support and contributions, hope to see you all back again tomorrow for another update


----------



## debs3759 (Aug 24, 2021)

Ooh! That's the first time I've made the top 20


----------



## phill (Aug 25, 2021)

And here we go for an update for the WCG Pie Stats for the 23rd August 2021!!......











Spoiler: 21 - 60!!





 





Great work everyone, I hope that you are all doing well and are ok..  60 members hitting out some points for team TPU today, so to you all massive thanks for the support and contribution you have all made  With some luck we hopefully will see each other back again tomorrow for another update  

Take care everyone!!


----------



## hat (Aug 25, 2021)

That Ryzen 5 I added seems to be pulling in some numbers... now I'm really interested to see what happens when I replace the Athlon II x4, which isn't even overclocked right now, with that i5 10400.


----------



## phill (Aug 25, 2021)

And here we go for another update for the WCG Pie Stats thread for the 24th August 2021.....











Spoiler: 21 - 60!!





 





Well another brilliant day from everyone, brilliant work guys and gals!!   
We have such a brilliant team and even with only 60 members we seem to do outstanding contributions, such a proud team captain of all of our contributions it really is unreal and amazing    Thank you all for such amazing efforts and support!!   Take care everyone and hope to see you back again for another update soon enough!!


----------



## phill (Aug 25, 2021)

hat said:


> That Ryzen 5 I added seems to be pulling in some numbers... now I'm really interested to see what happens when I replace the Athlon II x4, which isn't even overclocked right now, with that i5 10400.


I find to be honest that any of the Ryzen's do very well, obviously the newer the CPU the better but the 3900X even though I've limited them by vcore and multi, they can produce some damn good numbers and they don't use 1000w of power to do it either 
For me, efficiency is the name of the game


----------



## phill (Aug 30, 2021)

And here we are, to the WCG Pie Stats update for the 25th August 2021!!











Spoiler: 21 - 60!!





 





Great work everyone for all the hard work and contributions!!    The top 7 members have managed to surpass each over 100,000 points for the day which is an outstanding achievement!!  Massive congrats to them each!!     A total of 33 members have hit over 11,000 points today as well and we've had a total of 60 members contributing today, brilliant work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Aug 30, 2021)

Here we have an updates for the 26th August 2021 for WCG Pie Stats.....











Spoiler: 21 - 61!!





 





Another outstanding day everyone, 61 members supporting the team today!!     Great work from everyone and this time a very close 36 members hitting over 10,000 points each, very impressive!!    You all never cease to amaze me!!     Great work and hope to see you back again for another update!!


----------



## phill (Aug 30, 2021)

And here we are again for the 27th August 2021 update for the WCG Pie Stats......

*



*






Spoiler: 21 - 60!!





 





Great work everyone, another great day of support from team TPU!!  WCG is lucky to have us contributing to them!!  
I hope everyone is doing well and is ok??   Hope to have you back again for another update real soon!!


----------



## phill (Aug 30, 2021)

Here we are again for the 28th August 2021 for the WCG Pie Stats update......











Spoiler: 21 - 60!!





 





Another great day everyone, 60 members contributing to the team and 47 of us hitting over 5,300 points!!  There was a massive amount of people who contributed over 10,000 points each for the day which is brilliant and I'm not going to say a word about the top 7/10 again!!     Excellent efforts everyone, amazing work!!


----------



## phill (Aug 30, 2021)

And now I think this is the last update from all the other updates I've been doing this evening...  Wow there's a lot and a lot of work here to do!!    I hope I haven't made any mistakes!!   Anyways, here we are for the WCG Pie Stats for the 29th August 2021!!.....











Spoiler: 21 - 61!!





 





A massive shout out to everyone over the last 5 days for contributing and kicking cancers arse as normal!!     Amazing support guys as always and a massive congrats to you from me for all the effort you put in on a daily basis....  I can't thank you enough for all the efforts and as always, a massive thank you and respect goes to each and everyone of you helping out and supporting the team!!  

Hope to see you all again soon!!  Take care and again, a massive thanks!!


----------



## hat (Aug 31, 2021)

I'm firing on all cylinders now. For a while I was running just that wimpy Athlon II x4, but I added a Ryzen machine because I wanted a 3rd system and I found one real cheap, so I figured it could run WCG too. Rebuilding my server, replacing the Athlon II x4 with an i5 10400, was also a major boost. Now I added back my 2600k just for kicks, because it's not very often I do anything with it anyway really... I don't even remember what kind of points it pulled down. And now I'm pretty much maxed out unless I go around upgrading stuff, which I don't really see happening any time soon. My main machine could use an upgrade, but I don't really need to. The only reason I rebuilt my server is because it was starting to develop some serious issues...


----------



## phill (Sep 1, 2021)

And here we go for another update for WCG Pie Stats for the 30th August 2021.....











Spoiler: 21 - 60!!





 





Well another brilliant day from team TPU as always which means, brilliant support as always and today is no acceptation   I hope everyone is doing well and is alright?  Bit later than I had hoped to get the stats up but at least and at last, they are   

Hope to see everyone back again soon!!  Take care guys and gals!!


----------



## phill (Sep 2, 2021)

And here we are at the WCG Pie Stats for the 31st August 2021.....











Spoiler: 21 - 64!!





 





Well another great day everyone, well done for the contributions today!!    I hope that everyone is doing well and is ok??
Another brilliant day for everyone contributing, 64 members today!!   Thank you everyone for your support!!  

Well I don't think I can do anymore damage around here, so I'm heading off!!    Have a great evening everyone, see you soon!!


----------



## phill (Sep 3, 2021)

And now here we are for another WCG Pie Stats update for the 1st September 2021....











Spoiler: 21 - 62!!





 





And now what another great day!!   Congrats and thanks for everyone who contributed last month as always and thank you all again for those contributing today too!!   Brilliant work and efforts all round!!  Well I'd best crack on with the next update but thank you everyone for the support, can't say it enough


----------



## phill (Sep 3, 2021)

And here we are again for another update for the WCG Pie Stats for the 2nd September 2021!!












Spoiler: 21 - 59!!





 





A brilliant day everyone, thank you for your contributions and support as always!!   Slightly down on members contributing today but never the less, we have had a great day and that's all that matters!! 

I hope everyone is well and ok??  Please do message down below if there's anything you'd like to see, or not see, something that you'd like to change to get a bit more interaction with the threads in WCG, FAH and Rosetta    I'd appreciate the feedback as well as I don't want to bore people to death!!   Anything I can do to help make it a little better or a lot better, I'm all for!!  

Well, done all the damage I can do for the moment, so hopefully I'll see you all again tomorrow for another update!!     Take care everyone and hope you have had a great day


----------



## hat (Sep 5, 2021)

It looks like my R5 3500 tops out at about 10500 points per day looking at the "host average" graph. The i5 10400 is still going up, close to 7000.


----------



## phill (Sep 5, 2021)

Well here we go with the 3rd September 2021 WCG Pie Stats update!!.....











Spoiler: 21 - 60!!





 





Amazing efforts everyone, congrats to everyone who contributed today    I hope everyone is doing well and ok??  Had a great contribution today, so thank you all, hope to see you all again tomorrow for the same great news!!


----------



## phill (Sep 5, 2021)

And here we are as well for the WCG Pie Stats for the 4th September 2021....











Spoiler: 21 - 60!!





 





Well another great day for everyone and another equally impressive number of members contributing to the team!!   Great work everyone!!     The top 35 members looking strong and then the top 7 are in another league!!     Amazing work there gents!!   

I hope everyone is doing well and ok??   Time to go and deal with some tricky FAH Stats, since there are none, lets see what I can do 

Have a good one everyone, take care and hopefully see you tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Sep 7, 2021)

Well here we are quickly for the WCG Pie Stats for the 5th September 2021 ......











Spoiler: 21 - 60!!





 





Another brilliant day everyone, outstanding work!!     37 members hitting over 10,000 points each and again the top 7 members look like they are trying to compete with each other!   Amazing efforts from you all , truly it is.

Extremely impressive work everyone, outstanding efforts!!      Take care and we hope to see you all again soon enough!!   Take care everyone, all the best!!


----------



## phill (Sep 8, 2021)

Well here we are for the WCG Pie Stats for the 6th September 2021!!.....











Spoiler: 21 - 61!!





 





Well another great day everyone, maximum effort!!     Brilliant contributions and support from everyone, really can't say thank you enough!!  
Hopefully everyone is doing well and is ok.....  On to the last update for the day from me!


----------



## phill (Sep 8, 2021)

And now for the update for WCG Pie Stats for the 7th September 2021....











Spoiler: 21 - 62!!





 





And there we are again!!  Another outstanding and awesome day as always from Team TPU!!                Great work everyone, really is, thank you all so much!!    Hope everyone is having a good day and hopefully, we'll catch up again in the next one!!   

Have a great one everyone!!  Take care and see you soon hopefully!!


----------



## phill (Sep 9, 2021)

And here we are for the last update of the day, WCG Pie Stats update for the 8th September 2021!! 












Spoiler: 21 - 61!!





 





Another outstanding day everyone, a massive well done from me and loads of                    

Brilliant efforts as always, thank you all so much!!  

Best make a move and go pick up my little Sophia!!  Take care everyone!!  Hope to see you again soon!!


----------



## phill (Sep 11, 2021)

Here we are for the WCG Pie Stats for the 9th September 2021.....











Spoiler: 21 - 61!!





 





Brilliant work everyone, solid day in the bag!!     11th place in the daily contributions as well, brilliant!!  

Feeling dead tired so going to hit the pillow and sleep like a baby I hope!!  Not one of those baby's that cry, one that just sleeps through everything!! 

Apologies guys, had a 502 error when I was trying to post this so glad its back up and running     Hope everyone is alright and ok, take care and see you soon!!


----------



## phill (Sep 12, 2021)

Well here we go again everyone, WCG Pie Stats for the 10th September 2021....











Spoiler: 21 - 62!!





 





Well another great day from Team TPU ...  Congrats and massive thanks for all the support through the day to and we can't wait to see you back again for another day!!  Thank you everyone for the support and great chance to make TPU greater than it already is!!   

Great work everyone, fan damn tastic!!     Until the next update everyone!!  D:   Take care and be safe as always!!


----------



## phill (Sep 12, 2021)

And here we go for the WCG Pie Stats update for the 11th September 2021...











Spoiler: 21 - 61!!





 





And another great day everyone, the support and contributions are brilliant, great work everyone!!    I hope that everyone is doing well and has had a great day    Hopefully a great weekend as well!!  
Hope to see you all again soon, take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Sep 14, 2021)

And here we go for the WCG Pie Stats for the 12th September 2021....











Spoiler: 21 - 62!!





 





Great work everyone, great job with the support and the contributions as always!!  Hope to see everyone back again for tomorrow for another update!!   
Bit later than I'd planned but what else is new?!?      Take care everyone, hope to see you soon!!


----------



## phill (Sep 15, 2021)

Well here we are for the last update for the day, the WCG Pie Stats for the 13th September 2021....











Spoiler: 21 - 61!!





 





Well everyone, here we are and what another great day for TPU, impressive results as always and nice support from everyone    Thank you all guys and gals!!    Hope to see you all again tomorrow for the next update!!


----------



## phill (Sep 15, 2021)

Well here we are, the last part of my updates for today for everyone....  So here we go, todays WCG Pie Stats for the 14th September 2021!.....











Spoiler: 21 - 61!!





 





Well done everyone, brilliant work again and another excellent result for the day!!  Hope everyone is doing well and is alright....  Hope to see you again in the next update tomorrow!!!      Take care everyone, Hope to see you again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Sep 17, 2021)

And now for the last and final update of today (and hopefully I've put them all in the right threads!!   ) here we are for the WCG Pie Stats for the 15th September 2021....











Spoiler: 21 - 63!!





 





Well well well, another great day of support from team TPU!!     Great work everyone, really great contribution today!!     I think the points haven't been as crazy as they have been but 45 members over 4,100 points and a total of 63 members contributing toTPU...  It's outstanding!!  

Now probably getting past my bed time, so I'd best get a move on and get some sleep, work in the morning     Take care everyone and be safe!!  Hope you've all had a great day!!


----------



## phill (Sep 18, 2021)

Here we are again for the WCG Pie Stats for the 16th September 2021....











Spoiler: 21 - 61!!





 





Another great day everyone, well done indeed!!     Brilliant amount of contributions and members getting involved..  It's a shame we have lost a number of members over the time I've been doing this , I'm hoping we can re-gain some members some how...   If anyone has some ideas??  Please drop us a line here in the thread if you have an idea!!   Welcome anything to try to help patch up the numbers and gain some more points with our members, old or new 

On that note, I think I'll head off and I hope that everyone is doing well and ok!!  Take care everyone, hope to see you for another upgrade!!


----------



## phill (Sep 19, 2021)

And here we are for another update for WCG Pie Stats for the 17th September 2021....

View attachment 217410







Spoiler: 21 - 62!! 





 





Another brilliant day for everyone at TPU and who contributes to our team!!   I'm hoping for a bit more sunshine for tomorrow, was nice day having a few machines on for todays contribution...  Hope to get a few more PC's moved around as I'm very much looking at a few bits of kit that need to me moved since I'm not sure where things are going to go!! 

Nice work everyone, great efforts and hope to see you soon!!   Thank you for a great days contribution!!   Hope to see you all again tomorrow with another update!!


----------



## phill (Sep 20, 2021)

Well here we go for another WCG Pie Stats update for the 18th September 2021!!











Spoiler: 21 - 60!!





 





Well here we go for another brilliant update for today!!  Great work everyone!!     Some really great scores, I mean, 10,000 and more points from 37 members and we had today a total of 60 members contributing to the team!!   Great work everyone!!  Time to get on with my last and final update for the moment.....


----------



## phill (Sep 20, 2021)

And here we are for the 19th September 2021 for WCG Pie Stats update!!











Spoiler: 21 - 59!!





 





Another great day today everyone, congrats for all the hard work and the efforts and going that mile!!    I'm just heading off to go and pick up my little lady now, so I'll hopefully catch you all again soon!!   
I hope everyone is doing well and doing ok!!  Great stuff!!


----------



## phill (Sep 21, 2021)

Well here's the last update from me for the moment, WCG Pie Stats for the 20th September 2021....











Spoiler: 21 - 60!!





 





Great contributions everyone, it's going really well!!    I hope everyone is well and doing ok?  Another day and another great day from TPU, seems like we in a dream     Hope to hear from you all soon, take care and be safe!!     SS


----------



## phill (Sep 23, 2021)

Well ladies and gents, here we go for the last update of the day, WCG Pie Stats for teh 21st September 2021....











Spoiler: 21 to 60!!





 





Brilliant day everyone, apologiesa for doing a bit of a post and run again evening, feeling shattered and a cold of all things seems to havegot hold of me so, lets go see if a good nights sleep will sort it out for me 

Take care everyone, hope everything is alright and ok, hopefully soon I'll get a few more minutes and can actually take note and reply to things!!  All the best guys and gals!!


----------



## phill (Sep 24, 2021)

Well here we are again for another WCG Pie Stats update, this time for the 22nd September 2021!!





*





Spoiler: 21 - 59!!





 




*
Another great day everyone, really well done for the contribtions of points and everything else you've already mentioned ..  Really well done everyone!!      Time for me to hit the sack, I'm shattered and seem to be falling asleep at the PC...  Not a good combo!!!  Even more so when you're not feeling great in the first place!     Ah Friday tomorrow, soon be the weekend!!


----------



## phill (Sep 24, 2021)

Well as I can't look or concentrate very well this evening, WCG Pie stats update is now happening for the 23rd September 2021!!











Spoiler: 21 - 59!!





 





Well another awesome day for TPU As always, the points are going off the chart which is amazing and its great to see us going up the ranks faster!!   Great work everyone, really is great work!!


----------



## Arjai (Sep 25, 2021)

Donate to Philip Chapman
					

Help support Philip Chapman by donating or sharing with your friends.




					paypal.com
				




Please help BOK out, he runs Free-DC from home. His electrical bill is approaching/ over $600 a month!! 

Every little bit helps, he currently only has enough money to run this stuff for a few more months. Let's all put in a few bucks and help him, and us, keep the numbers straight. I know that most of us use his site, it would suck if we lost it!


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 25, 2021)

@Arjai , PaulieG has started a thread addressing BOK's very issue. You can take a look at it here:









						Should we do something to help?
					

It looks like the guy who runs the Free-DC site is having a rough time financially and physically. Should we do something as a group to help him out? It's just too easy to take free services like this for granted. I know I'd be on board.   Project Team Stats for TechPowerUp! in World Community...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## phill (Sep 25, 2021)

Well here we go for the WCG Pie Stats for the 24th September 2021....  How well did you do today......??.....











Spoiler: 21 - 58!!





 





I'm stunned, no wonder we hit over 32,000,000 points today for our contributions!!           

The top 12 even, was nothing less than 100,000 point each and then the top 20 you had to get more than 56,000 to get in...  Absolutely amazing guys and gals!!  I'm hoping tomorrow is going to be more or less the same as today!!      I'd like to get a few more points but as only had my one rig on today, I'm not sure that'll happen lol  

Thank you everyone for ALL of your contributions...  Hope to see everyone back again for the next update.....  Until then, take care and be safe!!


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 25, 2021)

Awesome numbers guys!!!!!!!! 

Heck, I even got a sliver of pie.


----------



## phill (Sep 28, 2021)

stinger608 said:


> Awesome numbers guys!!!!!!!!
> 
> Heck, I even got a sliver of pie.


And look at your points!!     Outstanding work for everyone in the top 10!!


----------



## phill (Sep 28, 2021)

And here we are the last couple of updates from me, so best get them done for you all...  Here we are with the stats for the 25th September 2021 for WCG Pie !!.....



v







Spoiler: 21 - 59!!





 





Well there we have it, @Norton so very very nearly hitting 1 million points in a single day!!   I mean, how outstanding is that right there!?!?!?!?!?  I think everyone will agree with me, that that is amazing on so many levels!!   Amazing efforts there @Norton!!   Wish you could see what your doing even without being about .......  

Well team TPU, outstanding efforts as always, honestly, amazing things you all do!!    Time for me to jump on the next and final update......


----------



## phill (Sep 28, 2021)

And here we go, last update from me today is the 26th September 2021 stats for WCG Pie......











Spoiler: 21 - 58!!





 





And another amazing day for contributions, 12 members managed to hit over 100,000 points for the day each and we had a total of 58 members contributing something back to the team today!!  Great work everyone!!    
Absolutely shattered again, not feeling great but glad I have got this updated for you all to see...  Take care everyone, will hopefully get the next update uploaded at some point tomorrow...  Here's hoping!!     Everyone take care and hope to see you back again soon for another day!!


----------



## phill (Sep 29, 2021)

Well here we are again for the next bit of a daftness what I'm doing....  WCG Pie Stats for the 27th September 2021....











Spoiler: 21 - 61 





 





Amazing efforts everyone, what a brilliant day!!  I think a lower score day over the course of the day but think that's the same for all the teams...  Massive thanks to everyone supporting the team and taking part in our daily contribution  

Take care guys and gals, I'm shattered and need some sleep!!    Nearly 2am again so better make a move....  All the best everyone!!


----------



## phill (Oct 1, 2021)

Well here we finally go, we are on the home straight!!      28th September 2021 for WCG Pie stats.....











Spoiler: 21 - 60!!





 





And there we are for another great day for WCG and our TPU team!!     Great work everyone!!  Some amazing contributions being made here today, brilliant !!    I hope that you are all well, and ok...


----------



## phill (Oct 1, 2021)

Well here we are for the last update of the day.....  WCG Pie Stats for the 29th September 2021.....













Spoiler: 21 - 60!!





 





Well there we are, another day and another load of WCG Contributors!!    Great work everyone!!  I hope that everyone is well and ok!?!?  Having had a good day I hope.....  I best get my sorry tired butt to bed, shattered and trying not to nod off as I'm typing!!  Best get that sorted or else I'll be messing up the stats for tomorrow and we can't have that!! 

Take care everyone, be safe and see you all soon!!


----------



## phill (Oct 2, 2021)

Well here we are for the last WCG update in September 2021....  Here's the results from the 30th for our WCG Pie stats....











Spoiler: 21 - 59!!





 





Another successful day for WCG Pie Stats for our TPU team!!     Some real great work here throughout the team, massive thanks to everyone for helping contribute and whether its one unit or one thousand units a day you do, everything helps, everything counts and that's more important than anything  

Of course helping out every day would be amazing but if its every other or every few, I just wish everyone to know it's amazing that you do it  

And on that bomb shell, I'm going to end it there and get some rest!!  Hopefully, tomorrow I can get the stats up a little earlier...  We'll see!!   Take care everyone and be safe!!


----------



## phill (Oct 4, 2021)

Well here we are with the last couple updates for the WCG Pie Stats for the 1st October 2021.....











Spoiler: 21 - 61!!





 





Well another solid day and very solid results everyone!!    Brilliant work and we've had a great turn out with 61 members hitting work units today!!  Amazing!!   Well, best get on with the last update!!  Great work as always guys and gals, can't thank you all enough for the support!!


----------



## phill (Oct 4, 2021)

Well here we are for the last update from me today, but the results for the 2nd October 2021 for WCG Pie Stats...











Spoiler: 21 - 64!!





 





Well great work everyone !!     50 members hitting over 4,100 points for the team today and a total of 64 contributing to the team !!     Excellent!!    So brilliant efforts all round everyone!!   I'm going to hit the road as work tomorrow and all that boring rubbish, but hopefully I'll get to see and catch up with every thing soon!!  

Take care everyone!!  I hope you are well and doing alright!!


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 4, 2021)

Ha, got a small piece of pie for today!!!!!!!!


----------



## phill (Oct 5, 2021)

And here we go for the WCG Pie Stats for the 3rd October 2021!!











Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 





And here's today for the 66 members contributing to the team, excellent work everyone!!    And now for the last update ......


----------



## phill (Oct 5, 2021)

And here we go for the WCG Pie Stats for the 4th October 2021....











Spoiler: 21 - 65!!





 





Apologies guys for the short text in all of the updates today but just wanted to get them done for you and uploaded!!     I hope everyone is well and ok...  Take care everyone, hope to see you again tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Oct 7, 2021)

Well here goes nothing, the WCG Pie Stats update for the 5th October 2021....











Spoiler: 21 - 62!!





 





Well here we are again, another great day of support and contributions from everyone today, outstanding guys and gals!!     Really doing some great work here, TPU is definitely making it's mark!!   
Thank you to everyone supporting the team, very much appreciate all that everyone does  

Take care everyone and hope to see you again soon!!


----------



## phill (Oct 8, 2021)

Well and here we go for the last updates of the day, the WCG Pie Stats for the 6th October 2021....











Spoiler: 21 - 65!!





 





A brilliant day and look at all these amazing members contributing to the team!!     Outstanding efforts everyone, very many thanks to you all for supporting team TPU!!!!      Can't wait to see you all back again soon!!!!


----------



## phill (Oct 9, 2021)

And for the last update of the day and for the moment, the WCG Pie Stats for the 7th October 2021!!.....











Spoiler: 21 - 64!!





 





Another brilliant day everyone, 64 members today contributing to our amazing team, well done everyone!!     I hope that everyone is well, and doing ok!!  Take care everyone, hope to see you all again back here soon!!


----------



## phill (Oct 10, 2021)

And here we have another update for the WCG Pie Stats for the 8th October 2021.....











Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 





Well very awesome that we have a few more members contributing today but also just glad to see people joining in which is brilliant news...  I hope that it long may continue!!  I hope that everyone is doing well and is ok, I hope you are all having a great weekend so far??  

Take care and hope to see you all back again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Oct 11, 2021)

Well our last update for the day today, WCG Pie Stats for the 9th October 2021....











Spoiler: 21 - 65!!





 





Well there we have it, another outstanding contribution for the day from our 65 members, which is always a great and lovely to see!  I hope everyone is doing well and ok??  Great work everyone and very many thanks for your continued support with the TPU team!!  

I hope everyone is well and ok?  I hope everyone is having a good weekend and hope to hear from you all again soon!!      Take care everyone, all the best!!  
Take care!!


----------



## phill (Oct 13, 2021)

And last but definitely not least, here's some WCG Pie Stats for the 10th October 2021.....











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





And there we go for a great day of contributions, 67 members which is more than normal, always so nice to see    Right, without more delays, I need to move on to the next update.....


----------



## phill (Oct 13, 2021)

And here we are for the next update....  WCG Pie Stats for the 11th October 2021....











Spoiler: 21 - 65!!





 





Another great day as always for everyone, thank you all so much, we are doing some great things here at TPU and it doesn't matter if your doing on work unit or a thousand a day, contributing is contributing!!     (kinda took that from somewhere, so I hope that raises a few smiles lol   )

Great work everyone, hope to see you all again soon for another update     Thank you!!


----------



## phill (Oct 13, 2021)

Well and here we go for the last update for today (I think I've updated enough!!  ) so here goes for the WCG Pie Stats for the 12th October 2021....











Spoiler: 21 - 64!!





 





Well and there we are for the day, great work everyone!!  Amazing support and contributions today everyone, brilliant work!!    I hope everyone is doing well, and is alright??  Time to get gone, so hopefully catch you all soon!!


----------



## phill (Oct 15, 2021)

And here we are for the final update today, the WCG Pie Stats for the 13th October 2021......











Spoiler: 21 - 64!!





 





Well here we are again with another great day of support and contributions, outstanding everyone!!     I hope everyone is doing well and is alright, hopefully soon, I'll have enough time to catch up on my alerts and I can get another post or two up!!   

Take care everyone, will hopefully see you real soon!!


----------



## phill (Oct 15, 2021)

And here we are for the daily update for WCG Pie Stats for the 14th October 2021!!












Spoiler: 21 - 63!!





 





Amazing efforts everyone!!  Brilliant work from you all, some very nice contributions!!   The top 10 seems to be crazy when it comes to the points, how I've managed to get into the top 10 is beyond me!!    Well, thank you everyone for such amazing support and work for today, outstanding!!    Hope to see you again tomorrow for another update??.....


----------



## phill (Oct 18, 2021)

Right since I have a few minutes before Sophia decides that she wishes to go to sleep, it's time for me to get the last thread of updates done....  so!

Here we got for the WCG Pie Stats for the 15th October 2021!!











Spoiler: 21 - 63!!





 





Well there we are for the day and like I said, outstanding work!!     Everyone contributing goes much further together than just all of us in different teams as you all know, so proud and pleased we have an amazing team here at TPU like we do!!     Now onwards to the next update!!


----------



## phill (Oct 18, 2021)

And now here we go for the 16th October 2021 for the WCG Pie Stats for the day!!.....











Spoiler: 21 - 63!!





 





Another cracking day for TPU!!    Some of these contributions are outstanding, great work everyone!!    I hope everyone is doing well and more so, is alright and well!!     On to the last update for now.....


----------



## phill (Oct 18, 2021)

And here we are for the last update for the day, the 17th October 2021 for WCG Pie Stats....











Spoiler: 21 - 62!!





 





And here we are all updated I believe!!     Sorry for the delays guys, been a bit of a crappy few days for getting things done but hopefully we'll have normal service as normal...  Well as far as I can ever do normal service   

I hope everyone is doing well and is alright and ok    Speak up and say hi or let us all know!!     TPU for me is like another family to keep watch out for the regulars that use the forum, gotta all stick together, stronger together than all individually  
Hope to see you soon everyone!!


----------



## phill (Oct 20, 2021)

Well and last but not least, here's the WCG Pie Stats for the 18th October 2021.....












Spoiler: 21  - 63!!





 





Well guys and gals, apologies for my latest and my lack of text in these, rather tired and nearly another 2am  bed time, so I'm going to make a move and get some sleep!!     I hope that everyone is well and ok and I hope everything is going well for all of you!!  Take care all, hope to see you again soon!!


----------



## phill (Oct 21, 2021)

Well and last but not least, here we are for the WCG Pie Stats for the 19th October 2021.....











Spoiler: 21 - 62!!





 





Another great day for our WCG Pie stats!!  Great work everyone!!    I hope that we are all going to be here tomorrow for a catch up with what the stats are doing tomorrow!!   Amazing efforts everyone, congrats for all the hard works!!  Take care and be safe, hope to see you all soon!!


----------



## phill (Oct 22, 2021)

Well and here we are for the last update of the day, the WCG Pie Stats for the 20th October 2021....











Spoiler: 21 - 62!!





 





And there we are, another day completed and updated for everyone, great job everyone!!    I hope that everyone is doing well and ok, I hope everyone has had a good day??!!  Well I suppose, I'd best move on to bed as its 130am in the UK rightr now....  Feeling a little sleepy...   

Thank you to everyone contributing to the team, amazing!!     If you know of anyone, feel free to use your powers of persuasion to get them on board with the team from TPU     Take care and have a great evening!!


----------



## phill (Oct 23, 2021)

And last but not least by a mile, we have the WCG Pie Stats for the 21st October 2021....











Spoiler: 21 - 64!!





 





Great work everyone and great contributions as well!!     Massive thanks and appreciation to everyone who's contributed today!!


----------



## phill (Oct 23, 2021)

And here we are for the 22nd October 2021 WCG Pie Stats......











Spoiler: 21 - 64!!





 





And there we are for another amazing day, thank you everyone for the support today and the outstanding contributions!!   I hope everyone is doing well and is ok..... Take care and hope that we will be seeing each other again soon for another update tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Oct 25, 2021)

Well, lookie what we have here....  23rd October 2021 for WCG Pie Stats!!.....












Spoiler: 21 - 64!!





 





Well everyone another fine days contributions and we can see what is the reason behind it!!   Great work everyone!!   I hope everyone is well and ok??  I'm shattered and barely staying awake again, so sleep time for me and then hopefully tomorrow I can catch up on a few things I'd like to post up on the forum at some point!!   

Take care everyone, amazing support and contributions from you as always!!


----------



## phill (Oct 26, 2021)

Well and here we are for the final update of the day, the WCG Pie Stats for the 24th October 2021....











Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 





Another great days support everyone, great work!!    Certainly are flying along as always, the scores are great, the points are amazing and the members we have here from TPU are outstanding!!     Thank you's for everyone who's contributing to the team, can't thank you enough for the support and help!!  

I hope everyone is doing well and is alright??  Hopefully get to see you all again soon, tomorrow maybe for the next update??   Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Oct 27, 2021)

Well here we are for the last update of the day, the WCG Pie Stats for the 25th October 2021.....  Whereabouts did you come??.....











Spoiler: 21 - 64!!





 





And here we are again with another amazing day of contributions from our team, outstanding!!     I hope everyone is doing well and is ok??   Take care everyone, hope to see you soon!!


----------



## phill (Oct 28, 2021)

Well here we go for another days round up for WCG Pie Stats for the 26th October 2021.....











Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





Another great day everyone, outstanding work from you all!!      68 members today contributing to the team, really great work there!!   I hope everyone is well and doing alright??  Hope to get to see you all back again tomorrow for another update for the WCG Pie Stats


----------



## phill (Oct 29, 2021)

Well last but definitely not least, here's some stats for the 27th October 2021 for WCG Pie.......











Spoiler:  21 - 67!!





 





Another great and crackin' day everyone   Brilliant work as always and here's hoping we can manage more or less the same tomorrow!!   Massive thank you's for everyone's contribitions, we couldn't do it without you!!   

Until tomorrow, please take care of you and everyone else    Hope to see you there!!


----------



## phill (Oct 30, 2021)

Well here we are again for the last update of the day but my no means the least important...  Here we go for the WCG Pie Stats for the 28th October 2021!!











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





Well another great day for TPU, as I've always said, you guys and gals give 110% every day to the team and whilst we might not make the most points each day, there's a constant load of points coming in from the team here, that's just so much more impressive to me but you all do such an amazing job at it I just can't fault you all          

As always, hope that everyone is doing well and is alright, hope to see you again tomorrow for another update!!  Till then, keep safe and take care!!


----------



## phill (Oct 30, 2021)

Well here we go for another update for WCG Pie Stats for the 29th October 2021.....











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





Another great day everyone for the contributions and support    Great work!!  Making some great progress with the contributions and we are in the top 20 pretty much every single day    We have such a great team at TPU, its amazing to be part of it     

If you find anyone who has our drive and would like to do something good towards something bad, pass on your links for the team joining and get people involved    I'd love to make the teams we have more active so if there's anything we can do to make that happen, please do put some posts up and any ideas are welcomed  

As for me, I'm going to stop talking and just get this last update done and sorted, hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update!  Take care everyone, stay safe


----------



## phill (Nov 1, 2021)

Well here we are again with the WCG Pie Stats for ther 30th October 2021.......











Spoiler: 21 - 69!!





 





Amazing work as always everyone, brilliant efforts     A few more members contributing to the team as well which is amazing, so thank you to everyone who is supporting TPU!!    As it's getting daft close to 2am, time for me to go and get myself to bed!!     Take care everyone and more so be safe too!!  Until then!!.....


----------



## phill (Nov 2, 2021)

And here we are last but not least, the WCG Pie Stats for the 31st October 2021.....











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





Great work everyone and with a few more members as well, here's hoping that we can make it up to nearly 70 users a day for our contribution!!   It's great stuff everyone, mean it!!     I hope everyone is doing well and is ok??  Some amazing contributions  as always, so many members making at least 4,000+, then we have over 10,000+ points each, it's really great to see!!  Hope to hear that everyone is doing well and ok??  Hope to see you all again for another update tomorrow!!  Take care and keep safe!!


----------



## phill (Nov 3, 2021)

Well here we are with the most awesome update of the day I think, WCG Pie Stats for the 1st November 2021!!











Spoiler: 21 - 70!!





 





Well here we are again, outstanding everyone, really well done     I mean 44 members hitting over 10,000 points each and then a total of 70 members in the team returning results, it's brilliant!!     Hopefully we can gain some more peoples support and the team can grow a little !!    Thank you everyone and massive             

Can't wait to see you all again for the next update but please take care, stay safe and crunch like you've never crunching before!!   Look forward to seeing you all again soon!!


----------



## phill (Nov 4, 2021)

And here we are for the 2nd November 2021 for WCG Pie stats......











Spoiler: 21 - 69!!





 





Amazing work everyone, great day of supporting the team as always!!     Great to see a few more members joining in as well, thank you all for your support!!   

Take care everyone, I hope to see you all again soon for another update!!   Take care and be careful!!    Hope to see you all back again tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Nov 5, 2021)

Well last and definitely not least, here we are at WCG Pie Stats for the 3rd November 2021.....











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





As always another brilliant turn out and contribution for the team, 67 members returning back work units, can't ask for more!      I hope that everyone is doing well and ok?  I hope to be a little earlier with the updates, so will try and get them done before it's nearly 1am in the US  

Take care everyone, will hope to see you all again tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Nov 5, 2021)

And here we are for the last update of the day for our folding and crunching teams, WCG Pie Stats for the 4th November 2021.....











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





Well another great days contributions as always, TPU does have such an amazing team!!      Thank you to everyone contributing and for the continued support!!  I hope that we can get back to our previous highs for the team with a few more members and get some more involved...  It would be nice 

Still, I'd best get myself a move on and go grab my little monkey Sophia....  Later on, I hope to put up a few updates to the forum..  I won't bore anyone anymore than that!!  

Massive thanks to everyone!!     Hopefully see you all again tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Nov 7, 2021)

And here we are for the 5th November 2021 for the WCG Pie....  Whereabouts do you think you came?!?!?.....











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





Outstanding results and support as always everyone, brilliant work indeed!!    Thank you all for the support and the continued contributions!!   I hope that everyone is doing well and is ok??   Any surprises for anyone about their points/scores/points for the day??   

Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update, take care everyone!!  : D


----------



## phill (Nov 8, 2021)

Well here we are again for the WCG Pie Stats update for the 6th November 2021....











Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





Well there we have it, another brilliant days work by the members of TPU!!   Just proves even the smaller teams can pack quite the punch!!  TPU is definitely making sure it can do that   
Everyone thank you all so much for the support and the contributions you put in every day, we so can't do it without you!!.....  Take care, have a good rest of the weekend if you can and hopefully see you again tomorrow for another update !!


----------



## phill (Nov 9, 2021)

Well here we go for the last update for the day, WCG Pie Stats for the 7th November.......











Spoiler: 21 -  68!!





 





Another great day everyone, congrats on the great contributions!!   Doing well for our testers, hopefully we can get to at least 70 members contributing to the team every day??......  Feeling shattered so going to head off to bed, take care everyone, I hope everyone here is alright and ok    Take care and hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update !!


----------



## phill (Nov 10, 2021)

Well here we are again for the last and final update for the day, the WCG Pie Stats for the 8th November 2021.....











Spoiler: 21 - 69!!





 





Well there we are for another very decent day of contributions and for TPU as well, total of 69 (nice!) members contributing and 50 contributing at least 4,100 points each!!    Outstanding work everyone and thank you all so much for the continued support!!  Can't thank you enough!!  

I'd love to see more members joining in, anyone got any idea's of how we might be able to get a few more team mates started up with us at all??    Would love to hear any suggestions and thoughts on the matter  

Well it's just coming to 1am here at the moment, best had grab some sleep....  Busy day tomorrow...  Whoopie....     Great work TPU!!


----------



## Caring1 (Nov 10, 2021)

I'll be dropping out for a week, until the challenge starts then i'll be all in again.
Power bills are a killer for me.


----------



## phill (Nov 11, 2021)

And here we are for the final update of the day, WCG Pie Stats for the 9th November 2021.......











Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





Well another great day everyone, a great efforts and great contributions     Great team we have here, thank you everyone for being so awesome!!    Until tomorrow??.....  Take care and hope you have a great night


----------



## phill (Nov 11, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> I'll be dropping out for a week, until the challenge starts then i'll be all in again.
> Power bills are a killer for me.


Don't ever do more than you wish to or that you can do...   I never expect ANY ONE to get into debt or anything like it with running WCG FAH or Rosetta for TPU.  It might not need to have been said, but thought I'd mention it anyways


----------



## Arjai (Nov 11, 2021)

which challenge is coming up?


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 11, 2021)

Arjai said:


> which challenge is coming up?



It's the birthday challenge. Pretty sure anyhow. LOL

Edit: yep, 17th WCG birthday challenge: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/wcg-17th-birthday-challenge.288623/#post-4647111


----------



## 1freedude (Nov 11, 2021)

phill said:


> I'd love to see more members joining in, anyone got any idea's of how we might be able to get a few more team mates started up with us at all??    Would love to hear any suggestions and thoughts on the matter





Arjai said:


> which challenge is coming up?


Here's my suggestion:  put it on the front page, asking for help, giving links to signup page, showing past challenge results, etc.  This upcoming challenge was the fire that got me crunching.  If it worked on me, then other folks might want to donate too.

Explain that its a hobby with a cause.  A way to show you care about humanity, and can do something, even if its just a few bucks worth of electricity.

My farthing's worth...


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 11, 2021)

1freedude said:


> Here's my suggestion:  put it on the front page, asking for help, giving links to signup page, showing past challenge results, etc.  This upcoming challenge was the fire that got me crunching.  If it worked on me, then other folks might want to donate too.
> 
> Explain that its a hobby with a cause.  A way to show you care about humanity, and can do something, even if its just a few bucks worth of electricity.
> 
> My farthing's worth...


Until it come up on the front page (@phill) I can shorty brief our team. Its about getting most MCM points uploaded between the 16th November 00:00 UCT* (Count down clock and stats)* and one week on-wards. MCM units completed but not uploaded before the start are counted in if they get uploaded after the official start. MCM units uploaded and validated in the 7 days period of the competition counts. MCM units uploaded in that 7 days period and NOT validated doesn't count.

In the past years several teams sandbagged work and got tons of points the first day. We didn't sandbag but always clawed us up in the ranking. In that realization this year it is allowed to sandbag.

No individual sign-up is needed. Captain @phill did (you did right?) sign us up.

If you want to sandbag make a separate profile (Work of School or one that is not in used already) and ask for MCM only and 5-6 days work. Activate it (shift from your normal profile) Sunday or Monday, remember to re-start BOINC Manager to make it take effect and let it run a few days before shifting back to your normal profile. You can just run as you usual do but remember the aim is to complete most MCM in order to get maximum MCM points. The points are yours.

Edit: We came in on 6th place last year but that was before @PolRoger got his 6P cores 

Edit2: Sandbagging is not for those that run OPNGs since you will have to stop up- and download work for the period you choose to sandbag.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 11, 2021)

Doesn't sandbagging involve not allowing the finished WUs to upload until the start of the challenge?


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 11, 2021)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Doesn't sandbagging involve not allowing the finished WUs to upload until the stat of the challenge?


Yes and no. If you want to be 100 % sure then you can't upload until the 17th. You could gamble and hope that it goes into Pending Validation or Pending Verification and start uploading before. Personally I will not sandbag since it means that I have to prevent BOINC Manager to communicate with their server and then not getting OPNGs. But you can start downloading plenty of MCM some days before the competition. I have added an edit to the post.


----------



## phill (Nov 12, 2021)

Well here we are for the last and one of the most important updates of the day!!   WCG Pie Stats for the 10th November 2021!!













Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





Well there we have it everyone, another great day for another lovely WCG Pie update    Great work everyone, impressive as always!!    Thank you all so much to be part of the team, contributing your time and hardware to this massive and important cause, it extremely nice of everyone who does it..  

Best get myself to bed, so catch you soon guys and gals...  Take care of yourselves and hopefully we'll catch up soon enough!!


----------



## phill (Nov 13, 2021)

Well here we are for the last update of the day, the WCG Pie Stats and this one is for the 11th November 2021....





*

*



Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 




Well here we are again everyone, another great day of support and contributions to the team, always such a great turn out for us..  Great work everyone and massive thanks for the support and the effort you put in...  Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update.  Take care everyone!!  **


----------



## phill (Nov 14, 2021)

And last but not least, we have the 12th November 2021 WCG Pie Stats for the day....











Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





Well another day has flown by and there we have another amazing day of contributions and well what else do you expect from TPU?!?!   
Amazing efforts everyone, couldn't have done it without any of you!!         Everyone takes a place in this team which we can't do without...  Amazing work everyone!!     Time to get going and get some sleep..  Take it steady everyone, hopefully we'll see you back again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Nov 15, 2021)

And here we go for the last update for the day, the WCG Stats update for the 13th November 2021.....











Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





Well everyone, what a brilliant day    There's always some good and bad days and then everything else in between but I think TPU must just be pushing the boat out simply because I can't remember many bad days at all...  Anyways, I hope everyone is doing well and is alright??  
Sadly I've run out of time that I had hoped to check out some other threads and such but, work tomorrow and well, that's a project update on its own right there....  Anyways!! 

Take care everyone, I hope that you are all alright, thank you so much as always for all the contributions and help keeping this team here at TPU amazing, you all are just awesome      Hopefully will see you tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Nov 16, 2021)

Well here we are again for the WCG Pie Stats update for the 14th November 2021....











Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 





And there we are for another day...  I hope you are all doing well and ok??....  Time for me to get to bed I think as I think I might have had a little nap in between these stats today   
Amazing efforts and results as always everyone, well done!!      Hope to see you back again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Nov 17, 2021)

And here we go for the last update for the day, the WCG Pie Stats for the 15th November 2021.....











Spoiler: 21 - 70!!





 





Well there we go again, another great day for TPU's stats!   Great work everyone, some really great numbers and we've hit a massive 70 members contributing to the cause!!      Outstanding efforts everyone, well done indeed  
Hope to see you again tomorrow, see you there !!


----------



## phill (Nov 18, 2021)

And here we go for the last update for the day, WCG Pie Stats for the 16th November 2021....











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





And there we are for another great day's contributions!!     Team TPU is flying along!!  

I hope everyone is well and ok??  A bit earlier today which was still later than I had planned to get these stats updated, apologies!  I really should stop watching YouTube and just get on with it!!   Still, that is all done and dusted now!!     Time to go see what more trouble I can get myself involved in     Take care everyone!  Hope to see you again tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Nov 19, 2021)

And here we are for the last update for today, the WCG Pie Stats update for the 17th November 2021......











Spoiler: 21 - 69!!





 





Great work everyone, really great day here     I hope everyone is doing well and is ok??  Heading off to the land of sleep and waking up thanking my stars to say it's Friyay!!     Have a good one everyone, take care and hope to see you back again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Nov 20, 2021)

And here we go for the last update of the day, WCG Pie Stats for the 18th November 2021.....











Spoiler: 21 - 69!!





 





Well guys, here goes another day and another set of stats     Outstanding work as always, well done and massive thanks for all the support and contributions for the day, hopefully tomorrow ill be even better again   
Hope to see you all there?!......


----------



## Caring1 (Nov 21, 2021)

No pie today?
I hope @phill is alright.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 21, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> No pie today?
> I hope @phill is alright.


It was Saturday yesterday so   
But I hope that it was only pints that kept him from the "job".
@Lorec and @thebluebumblebee deserves to have their excellent result shown.


----------



## Lorec (Nov 21, 2021)

The delay happens every now and then, either family time or -much needed for a man- pint 


mstenholm said:


> @Lorec and @thebluebumblebee deserves to have their excellent result shown.


You are way too kind @mstenholm 
I guess I might have snagged couple of those OPNGs, also my main been running alongside my crunchers 24/7




...we are so close to 6th place now!


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 21, 2021)

Lorec said:


> The delay happens every now and then, either family time or -much needed for a man- pint
> 
> You are way too kind @mstenholm
> I guess I might have snagged couple of those OPNGs, also my main been running alongside my crunchers 24/7
> ...


This is our competition, they will dump a huge amount Monday.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 21, 2021)

mstenholm said:


> @Lorec and @thebluebumblebee deserves to have their excellent result shown.


Let's just say I had a good summer harvest.


----------



## 1freedude (Nov 21, 2021)

mstenholm said:


> This is our competition, they will dump a huge amount Monday.
> 
> View attachment 226017



I don't think it will dump with enough time to validate.

And we are 6th!  I just got 16 more threads going.  Hopefully that will keep us ahead, hahahahahahaaaaaaa!!!n!!!!!!


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 21, 2021)

1freedude said:


> I don't think it will dump with enough time to validate.
> 
> And we are 6th!  I just got 16 more threads going.  Hopefully that will keep us ahead, hahahahahahaaaaaaa!!!n!!!!!!


It's one team member and he has been unloading a small steady stream during the week but judge for yourself


----------



## Lorec (Nov 21, 2021)

mstenholm said:


> It's one team member and he has been unloading a small steady stream during the week but judge for yourself
> 
> View attachment 226076


thats the biggest dump ive ever seen   
(sorry couldnt pass up on saying this)


----------



## phill (Nov 22, 2021)

Hey everyone, many thanks for the 'worry' or concern...  Just a really heavy weekend with my two daughters and my mind being older now, I've struggled to get the time and the brain power to get these updated...  Time sure does pass you by if you don't do something with it!!  So, whilst I can, I'm updating the threads I've missed!!  
So here goes for the 19th November 2021 WCG Pie Stats......











Spoiler: 21 - 70!!





 





And there we have it for the 19th November     Excellent work everyone, great contributions as always, we are really pulling out all the stops for the MCM challenge!!  Massive thanks for that!!   Now, best get my bottom updating the next two days!!


----------



## phill (Nov 22, 2021)

Here we go for the 20th November 2021 for WCG Pie Stats.....











Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





And there we have an update for the 20th November 2021........  And now......


----------



## phill (Nov 22, 2021)

Last but definitely not least, the 21st November 2021 WCG Pie stats update.......











Spoiler: 21 - 71!!





 





Great work again to everyone contributing!!  A few more members than normal and what can I say about @Lorec and @thebluebumblebee ....  they in cahoots or something!??!?!   Bit fishy with the scores in a thousand points or so to each other.....     Awesome work guys!!   

I hope everyone is well and ok??  I hope that I'll be able to keep back up again now     Amazing efforts and works everyone, thank you all so much for the contributions and the team effort for this challenge!!     hope to see you all again soon!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 22, 2021)

phill said:


> they in cahoots or something!??!?! Bit fishy with the scores in a thousand points or so to each other.....   Awesome work guys!!


You caught us, but only half of the 80Kers. (secret salute) (disappears into the shadows)


----------



## Arjai (Nov 22, 2021)

Tuesday evening, Wednesday morning, I am going to sort out these crunchers. I don't seem to be pointing out as I should, and I am having an issue with 2 of my T-3500's. One won't turn on, the other is on but not crunching. 3rd one is still spooling up, I think. Also, my GPU-less 2700x is not scoring well. It seems to do well then peter off after a few days. I have been re-booting it once a week, lately. But it keeps doing this.


----------



## phill (Nov 24, 2021)

Well here we are finally for the last update for the day, WCG Pie Stats for the 22nd November 2021...











Spoiler: 21 - 71!!





 





Well there we are again with all the updates done, I think I'm going to try and grab myself an earlier bed time!!   Thank you for supporting our crunching teams and more so, we hope to see you crunching away and making some lovely contributions!!   
Take care and we'll hopefully see you again soon!!


----------



## phill (Nov 25, 2021)

Well here we are ladies and gents, the WCG Pie Stats update for the 23rd December 2021.....











Spoiler: 21 - 72!!





 





And there we are for the days updates...  I hope that they are all ok??  Having some weird issues with the formatting of the pie charts for some reason but I've no idea why or what is causing the problem......  Still, massive thanks to everyone still contributing and for putting in extra effort and such when we had the challenge before...  Think some members are still crunching away, which is definitely no bad thing   

Well its time for me to make a move and get to bed, another long day and I'm sure tomorrow will soon fly by as the rest of the week seems to have done as well!!     All the best everyone, take care and look forward to seeing you again tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Nov 26, 2021)

Well here we are again for the WCG Pie Stats update for the 24th November 2021....












Spoiler: 21 - 72!!





 





Well here we are again everyone, great turn out for members contributing today, 72 of you all joining up !!   Awesome efforts everyone!!  Very good turn out for 40 members, hitting over more than 14,000 points each!!     Then the crazies in the top 7 hitting over 100,000 points!!   My world guys!!          @Norton @PolRoger @HammerON  @[ion]   @bogmali @Shane White @mstenholm  !!!!

Amazing efforts everyone, look forward to hopefully seeing you back again tomorrow for another update      Take care and I hope everyone is alright


----------



## phill (Nov 27, 2021)

Well here we go for the last and final update for the day, WCG Pie Stats for the 25th November 2021....











Spoiler: 21 - 70!!





 





Well another amazing day with contributions from team TPU!!     Outstanding work everyone, well done indeed!!    I all hope you are all doing great and well, sure hope that you are!!    I hope that everyone will be back again tomorrow for another update      Take care everyone, hope to see you tomorrow


----------



## phill (Nov 28, 2021)

Well here we go for the 26th November 2021 for the WCG Pie Stats.....











Spoiler: 21 - 70!!





 





Well another great day all around for TPU and the contributions for the teams, such an amazing group of people with everything that you all do, couldn't wish for a better team!   I hope that everyone is alright and ok?
With some luck, I hope to see you all back again tomorrow for another update for all the contributions    Take care everyone!!     Hope to see you tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Nov 28, 2021)

Well, here we are for the last update of the day, the WCG Pie Stats for the 27th November 2021.....











Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





Well and there we are, this is why we have nearly managed to hit 19,000,000 points for today!!   Outstanding work here everyone, massive well done!!   
I hope that everyone is well and ok??  I hope that you've had a great weekend, hope to catch you again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Nov 30, 2021)

Well here we go, last but not least....  WCG Pie Stats for the 28th November 2021.....












Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





Well what another amazing day everyone, Some amazingly high contributions for the day, the top 7 again just blowing things out the water with their 148,000 minimum contributions!!  I mean how many PCs you got crunching away all day?!?!  Damn!!  
Awesome efforts and everyone in the team well done sirs and ladies in need... Night all, I'm feeling shattered!!  I think I'm gonna need more rest for a meeting tomorrow!!  What fun that might not be at all.....  Night everyone!!


----------



## phill (Dec 1, 2021)

Well here we are for the WCG Pie Stats update for the 29th November 2021.....  











Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





Well here we are again for another great update and some great contributions as always...  Also forgot to mention @porterbasset has been with us for a good week now, putting up some great contributions, I thought it would be worth mentioning to everyone     I hope we can hear from him/her soon   

As always, 68 members contributing to our team and we are pulling some great numbers, so please do keep on and carry on crunching     Outstanding!!     Massive        to you all!!      Hope to see you again tomorrow for another update....  Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Dec 1, 2021)

And here we go for the last update of the day for WCG Pie Stats for the 30th November 2021....











Spoiler: 21 - 69!!





 





 Another great day for contributions from the team, brilliant work everyone!!     Thank you all for being so amazing and working so well!!     Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update     Thank you all for the support and contributions!!


----------



## phill (Dec 3, 2021)

Well here we are for the last update of the day, WCG for the 1st December 2021  Pie Stats.....











Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





Great work everyone, great work indeed!!     Very nice contributions from everyone in the team, all of it, 1 point or a few 100,000 point, always always supportive and appreciative for anything any one can support us with  

So massive thanks to everyone for making this possible, and hopefully all being well and ok, we'll see each other again tomorrow for another update for WCG Pie Stats     Catch you soon everyone!!


----------



## phill (Dec 3, 2021)

Well here we go for the last update of the day, WCG Pie Stats for the 2nd December 2021.....











Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





Well done everyone for a great day and brilliant work as always !!     Here's hoping to get some more of that GPU goodness, here's hoping that we can   
Awesome efforts and great to see you all contributing, we couldn't do what you do without you!!   

Hope you are all doing well, hope to see you again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Dec 6, 2021)

And last but not least but possibly the fastest updates ever for the moment, here we go for the WCG Pie Stats for the 3rd December 2021!!  











Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





And there we have one update!!     Great work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Dec 6, 2021)

And again here comes the 4th December 2021 WCG Pie Stats......












Spoiler: 21 - 70!!





 





And there's the second!!     One more to go guys!!   Then the balance is back in the world !!


----------



## phill (Dec 6, 2021)

And here we are for the 5th December 2021 for the WCG Pie Stats update.....











Spoiler: 21 - 69!!





 





And there we have it!!     All 3 days caught up and done     Great work everyone and thank you sooooo much for the contributions and the support throughout the time and always!!  Hope to catch up with you all again soon, now, time to get home!!  Gotta go see my little terror, Sophia!


----------



## phill (Dec 7, 2021)

Well here we go for another WCG Pie Stats update for the 6th December 2021!!.....











Spoiler: 21 - 70!!





 





And there we are for another day, amazing efforts everyone and thank you all to have contributed to the team!!    Amazing people we have here at TPU, best team ever    Take care everyone, hope to see you all again tomorrow!  I hope everyone is doing well, and is alright


----------



## phill (Dec 10, 2021)

Well at last we are here, for our update for WCG Pie Stats for the 7th December 2021....











Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





Amazing work everyone, some brilliant contributions today, very well done everyone!!   
I hope that you are all ok and well, thank you everyone for the support and contributions for today, look forward to seeing your results for tomorrow!!     Take care everyone and hope to see you for  tomorrows update


----------



## phill (Dec 10, 2021)

And here we go for the last update for the day, the WCG Pie Stats for the 8th December 2021....











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





And there we are again for a WCG Pie stats update   Great work everyone again today, thank you all for the support and contributions, outstanding work     I hope that everyone is well and alright, as it's now 130am, I think I'm going to leave things there and make a move!!   

Take care everyone, thank you all again so much for the support towards WCG and also and more so, TPU !!  What a name you give this amazing forum!!    Hope to see you again tomorrow for another update, until then, take care and be well and safe!!


----------



## phill (Dec 10, 2021)

Well here we go for the last update of the day, I hope that everyone is doing well and is ok??   So here we are for the 9th December 2021 for the WCG Pie Stats update.....











Spoiler: 21 - 69!!





 





Another great day of contributions everyone, some massive contributions from the top 10 members as always, but it seems our members are getting more and more points than normal since we are seeing more members hitting over at least 4,000 points per day...  It's amazing!!   

Well and on that note, I guess I've done all the damage I can do for the moment, I hope to see you all again tomorrow when I do it all again     Take care everyone and be safe, hope everyone has had a good day!!


----------



## phill (Dec 13, 2021)

Well here we go with the last two updates for the day....  10th December 2021 WCG Pie Stats.....











Spoiler: 21 - 69!!





 





Such a great day with the contributions everyone has put in today!!  Well done everyone!!  I hope that you are all well and ok?  Hope that everyone has had a good day??  Hopefully we'll catch up soon and find out    Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Dec 13, 2021)

And here we go again for the 11th December 2021 for the WCG Pie Stats.....











Spoiler: 21 - 69!!





 





Well done everyone for todays contributions, another outstanding day!!     Never fail to amaze me everyone, TPU has always had such an amazing team when it comes to the WCG and FAH and now Rosetta members, can't thank you all enough for it.  Well, I had best get going, earlier bed time I think needed... lol   Take care everyone, be safe and sound and more importantly, I hope you've all had a great weekend!!    Hope to see you again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Dec 13, 2021)

And here we are for the last update of the day, the WCG Pie Stats for the 12th December 2021......











Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





Great work everyone!!  68 members contributing today, great job!!    Some very nice contributions as well there everyone, extremely impressive, that top 10 again, utterly nuts!!    (In a good way....) 
I hope that everyone is doing well and is ok??  Hopefully get to see you all again tomorrow for another update     Stay well and safe everyone!!


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 14, 2021)

I can't see the pictures.  I just saw the header on the front page - TPU running in safe mode, maybe that's why.


----------



## phill (Dec 14, 2021)

I'm wondering if I should hold off updating the threads, as if they are pictures and they don't work, it'll just be wasted time and effort for me..  Is that ok with everyone??


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Dec 14, 2021)

phill said:


> I'm wondering if I should hold off updating the threads, as if they are pictures and they don't work, it'll just be wasted time and effort for me..  Is that ok with everyone??


Probably for the best.


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 15, 2021)

I have no problem with that @phill .


----------



## phill (Dec 16, 2021)

Well here we go again everyone, another update from the WCG Pie Stats for the 13th December 2021....











Spoiler:  21 - 69!!





 





Great work everyone, great scores and great amount of members today for a very nice WCG Contribution...  Hope to see you all again to next for another WCG Pie update....


----------



## phill (Dec 16, 2021)

And here we go for the last update for the day.......  14th December 2021 for the WCG Pie Stats....











Spoiler: 21 - 69!!





 





Great work everyone, good solid result for the day as well, as always!!      Can't wait to see you all back again soon!!  I hope everyone is well and ok, I'm shattered so I'm off to bed very very shortly!!     All the best everyone, take care and hope to see you all again real soon!!     Bedtime for me now!    Take care all


----------



## phill (Dec 17, 2021)

Well here we are for the last update of the day, our WCG Pie Stats for the 15th December 2021....












Spoiler: 21 - 70!!





 





Well there we go everyone, I hope that you are all doing well and are ok??....  Some excellent work today everyone, 56 members hitting over 4,100 points for the team and a total of 70 members contributing to the team all in!!   Bloody marvellous!!    The top 5 contributors was amazing and then the top 14, some amazing scores towards our teams total!!   If only electric was free as I know I'd be running more kit than I do!!  I have a few PCs I use but run them 24/7, I'd end up going bankrupt I think!!  

Still, hope to see you all again tomorrow for the next update, everyone take care and be safe!!


----------



## phill (Dec 18, 2021)

And here we are for the last and all important update for the WCG Pie Stats for the 16th December 2021.....











Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





Well everyone, great support as per always!!      How do you all do it is anyone's guess but I'm just very pleased to see the constant support and contributions from everyone, it's nothing short of amazing!!   Still everyone, great work and I hope more so, that everyone is doing well and ok...   Shattered but now everything is updated, I'm thinking check for any updates and then sleep!!     Hope to see you all again soon!  Take care everyone, hopefully get to update and be around a little more at least tomorrow


----------



## phill (Dec 20, 2021)

And here we go for the last two updates from me today, the 17th December 2021 for the WCG Pie Stats coming up!!.....











Spoiler: 21 - 72!!





 





Well what a great day for the support of the team, 72 members contributing for today and contributions as well, great work everyone !!  Hope to see you again for the next update!!


----------



## phill (Dec 20, 2021)

And now last but not least, the last update for the day, 18th December 2021 for the WCG Pie stats......











Spoiler: 21 - 71!!





 





Well another great day from everyone, 71 members today and a slightly higher score as well, I mean what can you say to that apart from awesome!!   So close for @AlienIsGOD being just 5 points away from hitting 4,000 points, our little magic marker  

Great work everyone and massive thanks for the support and the contributions every day, we couldn't do this without you at all


----------



## phill (Dec 21, 2021)

Well here we are for the last update today for the WCG Pie Stats for the 19th December 2021.....











Spoiler: 21 - 70!!





 





Great work to everyone who has contributed today, apologies for the not quite so right ranking and stats due to Free-DC having a bit of a wobbler this evening...  Hopefully soon that will be sorted out as extra time tonight messing about with making things fit the spreadsheet and read correctly    Glad its done, might have to adjust the template I use but we'll hang on and wait for that   

Take care everyone, must get myself to bed now!!   All the best and I hop everyone is doing well and is alright...  Take care and I'll hopefully get to catch up with you tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Dec 22, 2021)

Well here we are to a WCG Pie Stats update for the 20th December 2021......











Spoiler: 21 - 71!!





 





Great work everyone, another great day as always     Hope everyone is doing well and is ok today??   Hopefully now with not being at work until the last day of the year I might actually be able to get the stats up a little sooner     Got my girls with me, so ummm....  maybe not!!   

Hope to catch you all again tomorrow for another update!!  Take care everyone, hope you've had a good day


----------



## phill (Dec 23, 2021)

Well here we are with hopefully a fairly good update for everyone for the WCG Pie Stats for the 21st December 2021....











Spoiler: 21 - 71!!





 





Great work everyone, another brilliant day from everyone, great contribution scores and amazing work from you all     Thank you everyone for all the support, really really do appreciate it all   Hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update, by the looks of it, I think Free-DC will be up and running, so we should be back on track I think!!   

I hope everyone is well and ok, please take care and I hope to see you all again soon!!


----------



## phill (Dec 23, 2021)

Well here we go for the WCG Pie Stats for the 22nd December 2021....  I have a feeling these are multiple days from Free-DC but as long as that works I'm happy     So here we go....











Spoiler: 21 - 71!!





 





And there we go and I think we can agree that if we had a few more GPU work units these scores might be easy to get but I think I had one GPU result so that's not really working in my favour!  Still, brilliant results and contributions, brilliant everything because we are Team TPU!!                                  

Hope to see you all again soon everyone!!


----------



## phill (Dec 25, 2021)

Well here we go for the WCG Pie Stats update for the 23rd December 2021........











Spoiler: 21 - 71!!





 





Well another great day everyone, I do hope that everyone is well and ok??     I hope everyone is doing well and is ok??  had another good up date today, 71 members which is every nice to see, hope to see everyone tomorrow for another update!!  

Thankfully now I believe we are all up to date and as its 2am over in the UK, time for me to get to bed!!    Hope everyone is having a great day and is doing alright.  Have a great day if you can and with what might be left in it, take care and goodnight for now     Night all!!


----------



## phill (Dec 26, 2021)

Well last and certainly not least, here we are for the 24th December 2021 for the WCG Pie Stats update.....











Spoiler: 21 - 72!!





 





Well what a great days contributions we have here     72 members contributing to our amazing team here at TPU and what contributions!!  40 members hitting over 10,000 points and a total of 55 hitting over 4,100 points as well!!  Brilliant work everyone, Hope that everyone is doing well and has had an amazing day today   

Best get myself to bed, my eldest's last day with me tomorrow, so not sure what we'll be up to but gotta make the most of it with her    Take care everyone!!  Hope to see you all again tomorrow for the next batch of updates!!


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 26, 2021)

Well dang, out of the top 20 for about 3 or 4 days now. I guess I'm going to have to get a decent cooler on the 3700X and get it back to crunching!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 26, 2021)

stinger608 said:


> Well dang, out of the top 20 for about 3 or 4 days now. I guess I'm going to have to get a decent cooler on the 3700X and get it back to crunching!


I grabbed one of those ThermalRight coolers and it even had a $3 coupon.  Should be getting it going later today on one of my 3700's.  Replacing a LOUD AMD Prism cooler.


----------



## phill (Dec 26, 2021)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I grabbed one of those ThermalRight coolers and it even had a $3 coupon.  Should be getting it going later today on one of my 3700's.  Replacing a LOUD AMD Prism cooler.


Please do let us know what you think sir!!     Very interested to find out


----------



## Caring1 (Dec 26, 2021)

stinger608 said:


> Well dang, out of the top 20 for about 3 or 4 days now. I guess I'm going to have to get a decent cooler on the 3700X and get it back to crunching!


I saw your post and I thought CAPSLOCKSTUCK was back because of the picture change for your profile.


----------



## phill (Dec 26, 2021)

Well here we are for the last update for the day, busy day and a not so great one tomorrow...  So best get this done and get to bed asap I guess  

Well here goes for the 25th December 2021 for the WCG Pie Stats.....











Spoiler: 21 - 71!!





 





Great work today everyone, really good scores and support as always!!     I hope that everyone is doing well and is alright??  The last update for the moment, so I'm going to head off and see what damage I can do for tomorrow    Take care everyone and I hope to see you all again tomorrow for another great days support and updates     Take care everyone!!


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 27, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> I saw your post and I thought CAPSLOCKSTUCK was back because of the picture change for your profile.



Yeah, I wonder where he is?????? Haven't seen hide nor hair of him.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 27, 2021)

I'm nervous about how loud the 1500 RPM fans will be.  The installation was pretty straight forward, if not just a bit over complicated.  Workmanship seemed okay, even though there warnings about sharp edges.

Finally got it running, and at 100% WCG load, I'm seeing 64 degrees.  A bit too much fan noise for me-about the same as a 212 EVO.


----------



## phill (Dec 30, 2021)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I'm nervous about how loud the 1500 RPM fans will be.  The installation was pretty straight forward, if not just a bit over complicated.  Workmanship seemed okay, even though there warnings about sharp edges.
> 
> Finally got it running, and at 100% WCG load, I'm seeing 64 degrees.  A bit too much fan noise for me-about the same as a 212 EVO.


Thanks for the update @thebluebumblebee    What were the temps like before the switch??  I know what the noise is like from the AMD coolers...  They did my head in!!


----------



## phill (Dec 30, 2021)

And here we are for the last updates for the day...  WCG Pie Stats for the 26th December 2021!!











Spoiler: 21 - 70!!





 





Well one great day, as always     Amazing and great work everyone!!  Hope to see you back again soon!!


----------



## phill (Dec 30, 2021)

And here we have the WCG Pie Stats for the 27th December 2021.....











Spoiler: 21 - 69!!





 





Well again another awesome day...  Does TPU know no other way??  I believe that is the case!!   
Great and amazing work as always everyone, hope you are all doing well and are ok!!     Now, time for one more I think??......


----------



## phill (Dec 30, 2021)

And finally, for me(!!) the WCG Pie Stats for the 28th December 2021!!.....











Spoiler: 21 - 70!!





 





And there we have the last update for the 28th December....  Phew!!    Great work everyone, really amazing results for the last few days here everyone..  Even managed to have a few more members contributing to the team as well, which is even better!!  Hopefully we can keep up the extra members and even bring a few more along into 2022!!    

Take care everyone, best get to bed as I'm sure Sophia will have me up in a few hours as it's nearly 4am!!  Oh my days....    Night all!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 30, 2021)

phill said:


> What were the temps like before the switch??


I never checked!


----------



## phill (Dec 31, 2021)

Well here we go for the last update of the day, WCG Pie Stats for the 29th December 2021.....











Spoiler: 21 - 70!!





 





Another brilliant day everyone, very nice contributions as always!!  Some great mile markers for us as well, 70 members contributing something and then 55 members hitting over 4,000 points contribution each!!  Great work everyone and I hope more so to see you all for the last update of the year tomorrow!!     I don't know were the time has gone but its definitely flown by!!  

Take care everyone and I hope everything is alright      Take care all, see you soon!!


----------



## phill (Jan 1, 2022)

Well here we are and here we go for last update for today....  WCG Pie Stats for the 30th December 2021.....











Spoiler: 21 - 70!!





 





And there we are, some amazing contributions as everyday we seem to have but that lovely 70 member total who are contributing to the TPU team     Outstanding!!  

Take care everyone, time for me to hit the sack and get some rest.   I hope everyone is and has had a great New Year (when it happens for you!!) and is well and ok     Take care everyone, massive thank you to an amazing 2021, here's hoping that 2022 is going to be even better


----------



## Caring1 (Jan 1, 2022)

Great to see I made the top 20 thanks to a massive boost from a big bunch of OPNG s I had recently, I'll be back down around high 50's again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Jan 3, 2022)

Right, lets try this again shall we......      

Here goes for the last WCG Pie Stats update for year 2021 ....  Results for 31st December 2021 for WCG Pie.....












Spoiler: 21 - 70!!





 





Well that's a little more like it...  Actual WCG Pie results..... 
Great work everyone, such a great way to end a 'special' year to say the least!!  Everyone I hope is well and ok??  I hope you all have had an amazing New Year and Christmas, I'm sorry I've not been around very much...  Too much going on and me being crap at the moment doesn't help the fact...  Still, here's hoping that 2022 can be better....  

Hope to see you all throughout 2022 ass kicking WCG contributions as always!!


----------



## phill (Jan 3, 2022)

And here we go for the first day in to 2022 with the WCG Pie Stats update for the 1st January 2022.....











Spoiler: 21 - 70!!





 





And there we have a brilliant start to 2022 for our amazing contributions from 70 members of the WCG team and here's hoping to a better year with even more members joining the team!!    I hope everyone is feeling well and doing well today!!     Outstanding work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Jan 3, 2022)

And here we are for the last update due to my crapness, WCG Pie Stats for the 2nd January 2022....... 











Spoiler: 21 - 69!!





 





And there we have it, an amazing day of contributions, points up and I think everyone is mostly getting some of the WCG GPU units as well, it seems I might have been making it to a bit of WCG Pie for the first time in ages but I guess it just wasn't meant to be       Will have to try harder I think!!    Outstanding contributions from everyone, so proud to be captain of this team, it's an amazing family to be part of


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 3, 2022)

So, should we start an office pool as to how soon all of the top 10 will be greater than 100K?


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Jan 3, 2022)

thebluebumblebee said:


> So, should we start an office pool as to how soon all of the top 10 will be greater than 100K?



It's sure looking like it's headed that way.  It takes some serious 24/7 dedicated hardware to even break into the top 20 at this point.


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 4, 2022)

weekendgeek said:


> It's sure looking like it's headed that way.  It takes some serious 24/7 dedicated hardware to even break into the top 20 at this point.



Yeah, that's no kidding!!!!!


----------



## phill (Jan 4, 2022)

And here we are for the WCG Pie Stats for the 3rd January 2022....  when I put in the right data!! .......











Spoiler: 21 - 71!!





 





And there we have the right data in the right thread this time     
Need to look a bit harder what I'm clicking on...  might get in trouble one of these days!!........... 

Still brilliant work everyone, thank you for all the support and contributions...  I mean @Norton there is flying away with the contribution!!  The rest of the top 10 is I'm sure as crazy as he is!!     In a good way of course 

@thebluebumblebee @stinger608 @weekendgeek what do you think about a give away with a few Eypc CPUs and a power grid to supply them so they might be able to keep up with a few of them in the top 10??  I'm not sure they'd catch Norton but still!!     If you do get a few good GPU work units you can score pretty well but they don't seem to come down as fast as you'd like for the whole team sadly...  Thing is its not just the hardware costs its the damn power some of these machines and servers we use can draw...  

I've had a few more PCs on over the Christmas period for a little longer than normal but I thought hell it's Christmas why not...  Couldn't do it all the time and sadly the sun/solar isn't really working for me at the moment either...  Hats off to the members who can keep things running and spend out what they do to do what they do for our team.  I certainly NEVER expect it, but it is amazing what some members can do, so I thank those that can and I'm very appreciative of any contribution anyone gives to the team, 1 work unit or 100 or 1000 a day.  Every single one helps team TPU....  

Still, there we are again everyone!!     Hope to see you again tomorrow for another update    Be careful and stay safe!!


----------



## phill (Jan 5, 2022)

And here we go for the last update for today, that is the WCG Pie Stats for the 4th January 2022.....  (the amount of times I'm having to delete 2021 and put in 2022 is embarrassing!!   Thank god for that edit button!! )..................











Spoiler: 21 - 70!!





 





And here we are...  Wow everyone, great job indeed!!    That 100,000 points club for the day seems to be expanding to 7th place now....  Amazing efforts there guys, outstanding!!  How you all do it boggles my little brain!!  

Another day of 70 members contributing to the team, brilliant again!!   I wonder if we can grab some new members this year and get people to stick around??   Might have to put up a post I think in another forum to see if we can get some attention....

I hope everyone is doing well and is ok....  I best get moving and go see what the little terror is up to...  Getting tired a lot later, must be growing again!!


----------



## phill (Jan 6, 2022)

And here we go for the WCG Pie Stats for the 5th January 2022.....











Spoiler: 21 - 70!!





 





Well there we are everyone, another great day of support and contributions!!    Well judging by the top 10, they are well on their way to hitting 100,000 points each minimum which is an amazing task on its own, outstanding work there guys!! 

Another day and we have 70 members contributing to the team, and 53 of the 70 managing to hit over 4,800 points as well, which is a great contribution!!  I hope that everyone is doing well and is ok today, hope to see you all back again tomorrow for another update and hopefully to hear how you all are  

Take care everyone, hope to see and hear from you soon...!!


----------



## phill (Jan 8, 2022)

And here we are for the last update of the day, the WCG Pie Stats for the 6th January 2022.....












Spoiler: 21 - 70!!





 





Well another brilliant day as always, 70 members contributing to our amazing TPU team and family, Thank you everyone for the contributions and the support   

Another outstanding day from everyone, please do keep up the amazing work you all do    Every little bit counts so I'm just very pleased and proud to have you all in the team     Feel free to pass on the details of how to join to friends and families if you'd like    We never say no to any new members   

Take care everyone, hope to see you again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Jan 8, 2022)

Well and now for the last update for the day, the WCG Pie Stats update for the 7th January 2022......











Spoiler: 21 - 70!!





 





Well there we go everyone, another outstanding daily result from everyone contributing to the team!!    I hope that everyone has had a good day and is alright, the scores we are seeing everyday are amazing and so therefore, thank you to everyone for all your help!!    I hope that everyone is happy with how much they are contributing to the team, there should be no unhappy faces here at all!!     I wish we could get a few more and a few I mean a load more!! D ) members involved with this...  

Take care everyone, I hope you are well and have had a good day!!  Hope to see you again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Jan 9, 2022)

Well here we are for another update for the WCG Pie Stats for the 8th January 2022......  Where did you come?!?!











Spoiler: 21 - 70!!





 





Well another great day of contributions I believe     Scores seem a little lower than they where yesterday but we still managed to put up over 16,600,000 points in the day, so is that bad?!   Hell no!!     Great work everyone and massive thanks for the support and contributions for WCG !! 

I hope that you all are having a great day and a nice relaxed Sunday....  Take it steady everyone, hope to see you again tomorrow   

(Feel free to post a bit in the thread everyone, seems very one sided with me just putting up the updates !!   Have I said something wrong?!?!?!  )


----------



## phill (Jan 10, 2022)

Well here goes for the WCG Pie Stats update for the 9th January 2022...  











Spoiler: 21 - 69!!





 





And here we are again, another amazing day and what a team!!     69 members today contributing, 53 of those members hitting over 4,800 points each and 9 of the top 10 in the 90,000 + bracket now if that's not impressive, I don't know what is!!   

Amazing efforts everyone, can't thank you all enough for the support you give every day!!  Wonder if we might be able to tag some more GPU work units or not for tomorrow........ 

Hope to see you all there again, take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Jan 12, 2022)

And here we go for the last update for the day, WCG Pie Stats for the 10th January 2022.....











Spoiler: 21 - 70!!





 





Another great day everyone, great support and great contributions as well, outstanding effort that's for sure!!    Another 70 member day strong, all brilliant works   I hope everyone is doing well and ok?? I hope to see everyone back again tomorrow for another update and hopefully we can progress a bit more as well   
Great effort everyone, massive thanks and


----------



## phill (Jan 13, 2022)

And here goes for the last update for the day...  WCG Pie Stats for the 11th January 2022.....











Spoiler: 21 - 71!!





 





And there we have it everyone, a fast update as well this evening, who'd have thought I could do that   

I hope that everyone is doing well and ok?....    Amazing contributions as always,  71 members today which is awesome to see.  53 of them hitting over 4,700 points each which is fantastic     As it's a little late, I'll end the updates there for the moment, but I hope everyone is popping back tomorrow to see where they managed to place themselves     Take care everyone, be safe and see you soon!!


----------



## phill (Jan 14, 2022)

And here we go for another update for the WCG Pie Stats for the 12th January 2022......











Spoiler: 21 - 69!!





 





Well another outstanding day everyone, some massive contributions as always and some amazing contributions going on in the top 10 as always...  We've had a great day today, 69 members contributing to the team and a massive 17,000,000 points made from our team as well, outstanding!!   

Massive thanks to everyone and all who contribute to our amazing team                           

I hope that everyone is doing well and is ok?  I hope to see you all again tomorrow for another great update


----------



## phill (Jan 14, 2022)

I did it again didn't I.....  Damn it  
Still lets try this one again shall I.......   WCG Pie Stats for the 13th January 2022!!











Spoiler: 21 - 71!!





 





Well what the heck happened today I'll never know!!    Amazing efforts everyone, seems like we all had a boost from the points and work units yesterday!!  Can't believe some of the scores that where made yesterday...  
Outstanding work from everyone, thank you all so much!!                         
I wonder if we can carry it on for tomorrows stats??......  Hope to find out tomorrow      Hope everyone is doing well and is alright, take care everyone!!     Hope to see you tomorrow....


----------



## phill (Jan 15, 2022)

And here goes for the WCG Pie Stats for the 14th January 2022....











Spoiler: 21 - 69!!





 





Amazing efforts everyone!!  WOW!!   Look at that top ten as well!! That is an amazing sight to see, all top 10 places all over 100,000 points for the day...  Outstanding everyone!!  Really a massive well done there!!  Guess we had a few more GPU work units!!   

I hope everyone is doing well and ok and that has so far had a great weekend!!  Take care everyone, time to get sorted out for tea, so I hopefully will be back about later on     Massive


----------



## phill (Jan 17, 2022)

Well here goes nothing for the WCG Pie Stats update for the 15th January 2022.....











Spoiler: 21 - 69!!





 





Well I'm not sure what I can say everyone, what an amazing day!!  Outstanding levels of contributions and I can't thank you all enough for the support...  That top 10 looking damn hard again to  get in there but 9 of the 10 managed to score a whopping 100,000 points plus on the day, so to me that is just outstanding for extra marks  

Here's hoping we can all get a few more days like these, would be very very positive!!      Thank you everyone for your support and contributions, very much outstanding everyone!!      

Hope to see you again tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Jan 18, 2022)

And here we go for the WCG Pie Stats for the 16th January 2022......  











Spoiler: 21 - 70!!





 





Wow what a day!!     What the heck is going on the today?!?!   Did someone turn on the taps for the GPU work because I think we had a little more than one or two extras today!!    Completely nuts today!!  Well, I hope everyone had a good day and is alright, hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 19, 2022)

thebluebumblebee said:


> So, should we start an office pool as to how soon all of the top 10 will be greater than 100K?


Whoever has January 17, 2022, you won!


----------



## phill (Jan 20, 2022)

And here we go again for the last few updates for today, here we are for the 17th January 2022 for the WCG Pie Stats update.....












Spoiler: 21 - 72!!





 





Well then, er, I'm not sure what I can really add to the post right now since well look at the top 10....  @thebluebumblebee what date was your money on!?!? lol

I'm just going to quit whilst I'm ahead and get on with the next update      Amazing work everyone, truly!!


----------



## phill (Jan 20, 2022)

And we are for the final update of the day and a 220am bed time,  the WCG Pie Stats for the 18th January 2022......











Spoiler: 21 - 70!!





 





Amazing work everyone, another crazy day when it comes to now the top 11 members....   Anyone have a date for when the top 20 are all hitting over 100,000 points a day??......  @thebluebumblebee ??!  What about you?   

Amazing efforts everyone today, such an amazing team we have here at TPU....  Right everyone, definitely time for my bed!     I hope to see you all again soon and hopefully, that being tomorrow for our next update     Take care everyone and be safe!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 20, 2022)

phill said:


> Anyone have a date for when the top 20 are all hitting over 100,000 points a day??


I think it will surprise us how soon that will be.


----------



## Caring1 (Jan 20, 2022)

Crazy numbers, the highest I have been is around 60,000 and I missed out on top 20 by one place that day.


----------



## phill (Jan 21, 2022)

With all the crazy numbers from the amount of OPNG tasks flying about, here's how it all looks for us on the 19th January 2022 for the WCG Pie Stats....












Spoiler: 21 - 70!!





 





Well there we go, another outstanding day but you really do have to time it to get these OPNG tasks in your queue...  I think the issue I had mentioned I had before, was possibly down to the fact I had too many tasks to be done and I was still downloading more and more to do..  It's the only thing I can really think of it might be.  I've noticed again it's back downloading and running more again but I think there was less in my work queue to do...
Still, as always ladies and gents, you do amazing and outstanding work for the team, I can't ask for more than what you do      Take care everyone, be safe and sound, hope to see you again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 21, 2022)

Our focus has shifted a bit recently and yesterday we got less MCM validated than recently. The MCM challenge may play in there. The other change is more a consequence of our good luck - what we "lost" on MCM and a bit more we gained on OPN. Judging by the increase in points per hour I would say that we go blessed with more GPU jobs


----------



## phill (Jan 22, 2022)

Well here we go for the WCG Pie Stats update for the 20th January 2022.......











Spoiler: 21 - 69!!





 





Amazing efforts everyone, some amazing scores and that top 10, well don't even get me started!!     Here we are in the days of getting over 45,000 points for a days contribution will 'only' get you just inside the top 20.....   I wonder what it was like back when I first started in 2009 for my own team...  Single core Pentium and AMD Athlon's for the win!! 

Thank you everyone, for the massive support and continued support!   Couldn't do it without you ALL!!.....  Every single one of you!!                          

Time to go grab a few bits of data whilst I can which will save a bit of time tomorrow and then bed!!  See you all soon, I hope everyone has had a great Friyay today


----------



## phill (Jan 23, 2022)

Well and here we are for the final update of the day, I hope everyone is well and doing ok??   WCG Pie stats for the 21st January 2022.....











Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





Amazing work everyone, great contributions today across the board!!    Still surpassing the 100,000 in points up to 8th place today, outstanding level of commitment there everyone!!  Well done to everyone who had contributed to the team, thank you all so much!!   

I really do hope everyone is doing well and ok    Hope to see you again tomorrow for another update everyone, hope you've had a great Saturday!!    Take care everyone!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 23, 2022)

Nordic said:


> The amount of hardware needed to get pie is crazy guys.


No matter how much things change, they more they stay the same.


----------



## Nordic (Jan 23, 2022)

thebluebumblebee said:


> No matter how much things change, they stay the same.


That is quite the call back.

A few years ago I used to get into the top 10 with only my 2500k. The competition has grown dramatically.


----------



## Caring1 (Jan 24, 2022)

Nordic said:


> That is quite the call back.
> 
> A few years ago I used to get into the top 10 with only my 2500k. The competition has grown dramatically.


The highest I have been recently is 14th, and that is only using a lowly E3-1260L V5 @2.9GHz (4C/8T).


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 24, 2022)

Caring1 said:


> The highest I have been recently is 14th, and that is only using a lowly E3-1260L V5 @2.9GHz (4C/8T).


You forgot to mention from which GPU you got 90% of the points from . My 7770 can do 35k and my 970 can net 75k on a good day so we don’t need high end equipment to enter top 10, just a bit of luck.


----------



## phill (Jan 24, 2022)

Well here we are for the last update of the day today, the WCG Pie Stats for the 22nd January 2022......











Spoiler: 21- 68!!





 





Another great day of crunching and contributions from everyone, thank you all so much for the support!!  Outstanding efforts from the top 10 people, @Norton smashing the heck out of the number 1 spot as per usual...

I agree with @mstenholm when it comes down to hardware/luck....  I know I have quite a few rigs of fairly good spec here but if I can't afford to keep them running or turn them on everyday, they can turn out to be expensive paper weights which sucks as I'd love to contribute more to the team and to the cause but electric over in the UK is horrendous at the moment and I don't believe coming down in price any time soon....  I'd be very surprised if it came down in price at all now...  (profit and all...  Always about the profit!!)   I'm so glad I have the solar as that helps me run more during the days when its nice but wrong time of the year really for that sadly.....  

Still, amazing work everyone and more so importantly, thank you all for supporting the team and the cause!!    Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update...  Hopefully a few of the problem updates today will have worked themselves out and we'll be back up and running again   Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Jan 24, 2022)

Well here we go again everyone for the WCG Pie Stats update for the 23rd January 2022.....











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





Amazing efforts everyone, I mean WOW what a day!!     7th place in the contribution tables for the day and I can't ask for more than that....  27,000,000 points for today alone !!  @Norton was the biggest contribution I've seen in ages, over 753,000 points in just one day!!  Utterly unbelievable... Everyone's hard work here makes me so proud of being the captain for this awesome team!!  

Glad I've got the stats up before 2am...     I hope that's ok @thebluebumblebee


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 24, 2022)

phill said:


> Glad I've got the stats up before 2am...


I'm stunned!


----------



## phill (Jan 24, 2022)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I'm stunned!


I aim to please!!


----------



## phill (Jan 26, 2022)

Well here we are again guys and gals, the WCG Pie Stats update for the 24th January 2022......











Spoiler: 21 - 69!!





 





Another great day everyone, the top 10 looking amazing and crazy at the same time, everyone else is looking as amazing as well!!     A great days contribution everyone and very impressed!!   I hope everyone is doing well and is alright??  

Take care everyone, be safe and I hope to see you all againtomorrow so if anything happens I can have a day off lol  

I don't think @thebluebumblebee is as stunned and shocked as he was yesterday but still....  At least I've updated it before 2am !!       Good night all, have a great one!!


----------



## phill (Jan 27, 2022)

Well here we go again for the WCG Pie Stats update for the 25th January 2022....  I am wondering if we still have the same level of crazy in the top 10 today or is that really a stupid question.....











Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





Well nope, still the same level of crazy from the top 10, those guys!!     Utterly unbelievable    Still, everyone else had an amazing day as well, some great points scored, contributed and what more could there possibly be??!  

I really do hope everyone is doing well and ok and is alright.     TPU is an amazing team to be in and I'm proud to be in it with everyone else.  Take care everyone and we'll hopefully see you all again tomorrow for another update and we'll still see if the level is crazy is at an all time high again or not  
Night all, take care!!


----------



## phill (Jan 28, 2022)

And now we have the WCG Pie Stats update for the 26th January 2022......












Spoiler: 21 - 69!!





 





Well, well, there's another day and update over for everyone but what an update!!  Outstanding results all the way through and some milestones as well, perfect day there I'd say!!    Well done everyone for the support and the massive contributions to the team, we wouldn't be even close to what we are now if everyone was all on their own....  

Thank you all so much!!     Here's hoping for tomorrow to be as good or better    Take care everyone, hope to see you again tomorrow for the next update!!


----------



## phill (Jan 29, 2022)

Well here we are for the WCG Pie stats update for the 27th January 2022......











Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 





So there we are and there you have it, 66 members today contributing to the team, scores pretty damn similar from yesterday and we had a few more members!!   Strange how it all works out some days I think?!   I hope that everyone has had a good day so far and I'm looking forward to seeing you again tomorrow for another update!!   

Take care everyone!!  Awesome efforts!!


----------



## phill (Jan 30, 2022)

And here we go for the WCG Pie Stats update for the 28th January 2022.....











Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





Well I'm guessing we've done very well today with our 68 members contributing considering we were in 8th place for the day     Amazing work everyone, really really great work!!   
I hope everyone is doing well and is  ok...

I think that's my queue and as it's kinda late as per the normal, bedtime is needed     Amazing work everyone for the work and contributions done today, can't thank you or being a happy and proud to be the teams captain!!     (Any answers on a post card to me if there's any ideas or suggestions in making these updates a bit more fun or just the updates in general!!   

Have a good one everyone, hope to see you again soon for another update


----------



## phill (Jan 31, 2022)

Well and here we are for the final update of the day, WCG Pie Stats for the 29th January 2022......











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





Well, what a stonkin' good day for team TPU!     Points flying in from all directions and a mass of members doing very well indeed for all the contributions     Some amazing contributions and @Norton just breaking through the numbers as always with how well he's been contributing to the team for a long time!!   Certainly shows when we can get some good GPU units that's for sure!!

Has many of you been getting more than a few through today??  I've done a quick check and I've had about 90 over a few of my rigs that I've been using today, hopefully tomorrow's scores will be worth it     We'll see how the weather is and hope that I can get a few more rigs on tomorrow    (solar for the win!!   Well, maybe...  )  

Take care everyone really hope everyone is doing well and has had a good weekend   

Take care everyone, will see you all again soon I hope!!


----------



## phill (Jan 31, 2022)

And here we are for the 30th January 2022 for the WCG Pie Stats ......











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





Well another great day of support and contributions for sure     Those GPU work units don't have push up the points something crazy which is in no way a bad thing but wow what a difference it can make!    Here's hoping for a few more soon so we can all push forward!  

Thank you to everyone for today, hopefully we'll all be back again tomorrow with a load more points under our belts with better scoring work units    We can dream I guess  

Nice work everyone, hope to see you tomorrow and I hope that everyone is alright and ok!!


----------



## phill (Feb 2, 2022)

Well here we are for the last update of the day, for our WCG Pie Stats for the 31st January 2022.....











Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





Well everyone what a great days contribution and month it's been for TPU!!      Every day everyone has managed to give 110% for all of the month and whilst we can see that the GPU work units seems to have died off for a bit now, hopefully they'll come back and we can gain some more ground with them again soon!!   

I hope everyone is well and doing alright, hope to see you all back again tomorrow for another update!!    Until then everyone, be safe and be well!!


----------



## phill (Feb 3, 2022)

Well last but not least here's the WCG Pie Stats for the 1st February 2022.....












Spoiler: 21 - 64!!





 





Well all, another great day for everyone and by all means, we are still in the top 10 of the daily contributions so very positive!!   
I hope everyone is doing well and is ok??  I think I'm going to call it a night there and head off to bed    All the best everyone and hope to see you back again soon, maybe tomorrow?? ;-)


----------



## phill (Feb 4, 2022)

Well here we go for the last update of the day for the WCG Pie Stats update, for the 2nd February 2022.....











Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 





Well done everyone, some great support and contributions as always     The top 8 still being the loonies they are and are well over a 100,000 points each and its just massively impressive!!     Well done everyone for the support and continued contributions everyday!!   Outstanding as always   

Well, there we are for another update today, take care everyone and I'll be hopefully seeing your tomorrow for the next update


----------



## phill (Feb 7, 2022)

Well, here we are for the big WCG Pie Stats for the 3rd February 2022......











Spoiler: 21 - 64!!





 





Amazing work everyone, a great day with some great contributions!!     Brilliant work!!


----------



## phill (Feb 7, 2022)

And here we go again for the WCG Pie Stats for the 4th February 2022.....











Spoiler: 21 - 65!!





 





Another great day everyone, brilliant work!!     Even without these GPU work units, man are there a load of amazing scores in our team!!    And here we go for the last update for the day.......


----------



## phill (Feb 7, 2022)

And here we are for the 5th February 2022, WCG Pie Stats results.....











Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





And there we have it, 3 days worth updated and damn that took a little longer than I was planning on but, its done   
Amazing work everyone and for the support to the team, outstanding!!    Great work everyone, apologies for the later than planned update but now I think my job is done for the moment, I'd best get to bed!    Take care everyone, hope to see you back again soon enough!!


----------



## phill (Feb 8, 2022)

Well here we are for the last update of the day, the WCG Pie Stats for the 6th February 2022!!.....












Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





Another great day everyone, well done to everyone who has managed to contribute to the team as always, very appreciated as always!!         I hope that everyone has had a good day and is doing well, thank you everyone for contributing today, its amazing!!   

Well, I'd best get my bum in gear and get applying for a few jobs...  Take care everyone, speak soon or tomorrow for the next update


----------



## phill (Feb 9, 2022)

And here we go for the last update for the day, WCG Pie Stats for the 7th February 2022.....











Spoiler: 21 - 69!!





 





Another day and another great teams worth of contributions     Seems we have the favourite number for many today which is always a surprise and a giggle for me but still, what a day!!  Great work everyone and thank you everyone for your continued support and contributions to the team!!   

Incredible as always and ever bit as impressive every day!!    I hope everyone is doing well and is alright, hope to see you all again tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Feb 9, 2022)

And now here we are for the WCG Pie Stats for the 8th February 2022....











Spoiler: 21 - 70!!





 





Well there we are again for another day, all the updates, the work units and shall we call it a day there??    Amazing work everyone, really well done and thank you for all that support, as always!!   And shockingly, I seemed to have updated everything before the end of the day, I'm even impressed myself there a little!!  

Take care everyone, look after yourselves and hope to see you all again tomorrow!!   All the best!!


----------



## phill (Feb 11, 2022)

Well here we are for the WCG Pie Stats for the 9th February 2022......  Where did you manage to get??.....











Spoiler: 21 - 68!!





 





Well done everyone for the support and the contributions for the team, outstanding efforts and numbers as always!!    How are you all doing??

With the upcoming news of the WCG servers being moved and transferred, it seems the number of days we'll be updating the thread will be dropping and stopping for a bit..  We'll see how things go!!     Anyone got any ideas of what they will do with their crunchers when they are not crunching for WCG??....  Thought I'd ask the question! 

Take it easy everyone, hopefully see you again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Feb 12, 2022)

And here we are for the last time today, the WCG Pie Stats update for the 10th February 2022.....











Spoiler: 21 - 67!!





 





Well there we are everyone, another cracking day for us and what a lovely contribution from everyone as well!!     Good amount of members contributing to the team as well as those numbers coming in being pretty sweet!!     I hope that you all take care and come back soon, it's always amazing to the number of our members increasing every so often when I do these daily updates     Take good care of yourselves and we'll see you soon.......


----------



## phill (Feb 13, 2022)

Well here we are for the last update for the day, WCG Pie Stats for the 11th February 2022......











Spoiler: 21 - 65!!





 





Well everyone another amazing day, congrats on all of the contributions and support you have given TPU today!!     What more do I need to say??     Outstanding work


----------



## phill (Feb 15, 2022)

Well here we are with the big WCG Pie Stats update for the 12th February 2022.....











Spoiler: 21 - 64!!





 





Great work everyone!!   Another smokingly good day of contributions and work!!    Great work everyone and hope to see you again in the next update!!    Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Feb 15, 2022)

Well here we are with the big WCG Pie Stats update for the 13th February 2022.....











Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 





Another great update everyone, well done indeed!!    Thank you to you all for the support and contributions as always, couldn't do this without you!!  I believe the count down is starting to wind up WCG for a little while, so I'll be guessing we'll be having a slight drop in scores over the next coming weeks and such... What will we be doing with all the extra electric?!?!      Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Feb 16, 2022)

Well here goes nothing for the 14th WCG Pie Stats for the 14th February 2022!!....











Spoiler: 21 - 66!!





 





Great work everyone, we've had a few more members today which is nice welcome change    Some of the scores are dropping now, but don't be alarmed, that's just down to WCG Moving servers (mentioned in out WCG thread if you wish to get an idea of what's going on.... I hope everyone is doing well and ok.  Apologies for not giving a little more info or anything with this update, tired, think best I should get some sleep!!  

Take care everyone and all


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 16, 2022)

11th.  Again!  That's quite a wall around the pie table.

I shall have my revenge!


----------



## phill (Feb 17, 2022)

Well here we go again for the WCG Pie Stats for the 15th February 2022.....  Wonder where @thebluebumblebee will end up today.......











Spoiler: 21 - 65!!





 





Well everyone what a day, outstanding work as always from everyone and well, I think it looks like @thebluebumblebee is on the right side of the number 10 spot today.....  Congrats mate!!             

Great work everyone, I think my work is nearly about dried up so I'll just keep going for as long as I can and I hope everyone else will and can as well     TPU you are amazing!!


----------



## phill (Feb 17, 2022)

Here we are for another big update for WCG Pie Stats, this time its for the 16th February 2022......











Spoiler: 21 - 65!!





 





Well done to everyone for the contributions, it must be you guys and gals having a big bucket of stored jobs!!    Hats off to you all   Thank you everyone, outstanding support


----------



## phill (Feb 19, 2022)

Well here we are for the WCGH Pie Stats update for the 17th February 2022....  











Spoiler: 21 - 64!!





 





Well here we are again with WCG stats slowing down slightly...  Hopefully we might have a few more days of stats but I'll do my best to keep updating as we do   Great work everyone for the support and contributions as always...  I wonder who will be our last stander??......

All the best everyone, take care and hope to see you back tomorrow


----------



## phill (Feb 20, 2022)

And here we go for the 18th February 2022 for the WCG Pie Stats.....











Spoiler: 21 - 62!!





 





Well there we go again, another day updated and one more closer to the shut down time  Well it's great to have everyone here and I hope to see you again soon for another update  I wonder how long we'll be able to keep going and who will be our last standing..... Anyone have any bets? 

Take care everyone, see you soon


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Feb 20, 2022)

I still have 58 items listed pending validation , mostly due today , and no more new items in progress.

Edit:
Disregard , I received new workunits again.


----------



## phill (Feb 21, 2022)

Well here we go for the big and final updates for the day, WCG Pie Stats for the 19th February 2022......











Spoiler: 21 - 60!!









Well what a great day for contributions considering we haven't had any work units through!!  Great work everyone and massive respect for keeping it going!!  I hope everyone is doing well and is ok today??  Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Feb 21, 2022)

And here we go for the WCG Pie Stats for the 20th February 2022....... 











Spoiler: 21 - 54!!









Here we are again, how are you guys still going!?!?!  Unbelieve and amazing at the same time!!   Great work everyone, supporting right to the end!!   Couldn't have asked for a better team here amazing                        

Wonder who will be around tomorrow.....

How's that @thebluebumblebee for timing.....  Bit earlier than the 2am normally!!


----------



## phill (Feb 22, 2022)

Well everyone, here we are again...  WCG Pie Stats for the 21st February 2022....











Spoiler: 21 - 46!!









Well done everyone for the contributions and keeping the points on the board!!   Brilliant effort everyone, thank you so much for putting in so much effort   Up until the last minute!!  Here we are hopefully carrying on till the end!    Awesome efforts, hope to see you all again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Feb 26, 2022)

Here we go for the WCG Pie Stats for the 22nd February 2022.....









Well that's a turn up for the books!!     Only 16 people managing to get a work unit or two..   I'm guessing these might be a few for the work units cancelled or returned by others?...  Great work everyone, great day considering!!     Take care of everyone!!


----------



## phill (Feb 26, 2022)

Well, sadly for the 23rd February 2022, there was no WCG Pie Stats updates...  I never managed to receive any updates at all for the team....  Apologies guys, not much we can do there


----------



## phill (Feb 26, 2022)

And here we have the final and last update for the night, the 24th February 2022 for our WCG Milestones and Stoners.....









Well there we are for the moment everyone, I see @thebluebumblebee must be happy with his Pie Placement!!    
 I hope everyone is doing well and ok...  Take care everyone, Phill is done for the day!!


----------



## phill (Feb 27, 2022)

Well here we go again guys and gals.....

Well, we would if anyone had been able to score any points at all today...  Sadly we didn't have anyone today contributing a sausage this morning....  I guess everyone is just holding to WCG until something is released from WCG    Take care everyone, see you all again tomorrow    Maybe someone might have been lucky and taken a work unit or two


----------



## phill (Feb 28, 2022)

Sadly with no points being contributed, no pie either     I'm going to miss pie........   

Still, I hope everyone is doing well and is alright!!   Look forward to seeing you all again soon!!   If you fancy it, you could always try some Rosetta Pie or FAH if you'd prefer!!    Take it easy everyone!!


----------



## phill (Jul 8, 2022)

Well hello everyone!!     I hope that you are all doing well and are OK??   Has anyone been getting many work units today??....  Still, here's a bit of a surprise I think, some WCG Pie Stats for the 6th July 2022.....









Well sadly no milestones today even though that would have been very cool if we'd managed someone hitting a milestone the first day back on it    Its a shame but nothing on their website as such when it comes to an update but as mentioned the forums seem to be the place to check...

If anyone does get any issues please do let everyone know, either in this thread or the WCG non stats update one (can't remember the damn thread name now!! ) just keeps everyone in the loop as I think most would come to TPU rather than the WCG forums as they can be a little interesting to navigate to say the least...

Still, I hope everyone is having a great day and is alright  Time to go elsewhere and cause some more problems I guess   Take care everyone, hope you have a great day!!


----------



## Arjai (Jul 8, 2022)

7/8/2022 2:17:37 AM | World Community Grid | Project has no tasks available


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 8, 2022)

Arjai said:


> 7/8/2022 2:17:37 AM | World Community Grid | Project has no tasks available


ONP1 jobs were sent between 12:35 UTC maybe a bit before and until 12:48 on the 6th. That was it.


----------



## Zachary85 (Jul 8, 2022)

Just noticed I picked up around 60 ONP1 jobs a couple of hours ago.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jul 8, 2022)

Zachary85 said:


> Just noticed I picked up around 60 ONP1 jobs a couple of hours ago.


I'm getting jobs as well.  Hurray!


----------



## Zachary85 (Jul 8, 2022)

Things are looking better today. All of my completed wcg work is uploading without any issues today.  I'm not getting anymore new work at this time, but I am happy to see that the completed work is being returned without issues now.


----------



## phill (Jul 11, 2022)

Ah here we go for the WCG Pie Stats update for the 7th July 2022....  










Not masses of people today for returning some work but so glad that TPU has some points to gain and can put up on the board, if there was one working.....

Hope everyone is doing well and is alright...  Time for me to hit the next update.....


----------



## phill (Jul 11, 2022)

And here well goes for the 8th July 2022 for the WCG Pie Stats update.....









And here we go again, another good start everyone!    Bit of a change round today, great work there @Arjai - do you think you'll make it the same over till tomorrow??.....
Wonder when they are expecting to send out all the work units they used to....  Here's to waiting and hoping!!    Onwards we go everyone!!    Hope to see you there for the last update today....


----------



## phill (Jul 11, 2022)

And here we go for the 9th July 2022 WCG Pie Stats update ....... 









Well damn, that was quite the turn around, a bit of a surprise!!     Wow there @mstenholm, how many PCs you have turned on today!!   Outstanding work there mate.....

Still I think I'm caught up and I'm gonna get to bed I think, barely able to keep my eyes open at the moment, must have had a busier day than I thought!!  Apologies guys and gals, I'll hopefully be back around tomorrow with some more time to catch up on things  

I hope everyone is doing real well and I hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update     Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Jul 12, 2022)

Well everyone, here we have an update for WCG Pie Stats for the 10th July 2022...  It seems a lot of you aren't getting work still but hopefully a few days will improve this and we'll see normal numbers back soon...  
But here we are with the stats....









Great work to everyone who had some work units to do, smashing it     I'm not sure how many jobs or how often they are getting distributed but hopefully we'll all see some work for everyone in the team contributing again 

Daft question as well...  I sent a message out from the WCG to all our members, did you all receive it OK??  

It's great to see the forum getting busier again so thank you everyone for the support back in to WCG for TPU.  I hope it may long continue!!   Take it easy everyone, hope to see you back again tomorrow for another day and hopefully a few more members and work units for everyone!!


----------



## phill (Jul 12, 2022)

Here we are again for a WCG Pie Stats update for the 11th July 2022...









Very nice work everyone!!     Here we have a great day with a load of contributions and support, outstanding everyone   

I hope when it gets backup and running we'll have a few more members hitting the points sheets and even getting in the top 20     Hope to see everyone again tomorrow, take care and see you then!!


----------



## Arjai (Jul 14, 2022)

I don't know why I am not getting jobs from WCG. Rosetta is regularly sending stuff to me. Is it just a matter of Krembil(?) still ramping up? Or, ? I will have to remote in to my other  boxes and see what's up. But, that is for another day, work is in my immediate future.


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 14, 2022)

Arjai said:


> I don't know why I am not getting jobs from WCG. Rosetta is regularly sending stuff to me. Is it just a matter of Krembil(?) still ramping up? Or, ? I will have to remote in to my other  boxes and see what's up. But, that is for another day, work is in my immediate future.


Nobody is getting work from WCG. Some got “a bunch” a few days ago and still return them, hence still getting points. Others have pending jobs, I got 16 15 pending now. The 8 is from a slow CPU that uses close to three time as long as my 5950, suspect an old dual core.

Edit: Rosetta is definitely not ramping up. You got lucky and got close to 50 jobs three days ago. I have tried connecting around 50 times the past three days and came out empty. The past 24 hours 410 user have returned work. When Rosetta is ramping up that number is +4000.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Jul 15, 2022)

I was hoping to grab pie before it all spun up lol. Guess no luck so far.


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 15, 2022)

bubbleawsome said:


> I was hoping to grab pie before it all spun up lol. Guess no luck so far.


Be patient. You got pie yesterday, @phill will present the pie tonight.


----------



## phill (Jul 15, 2022)

Well here we go, finally!!  Apologies everyone for the delays but here we go for the WCG Pie Stats update for the 12th July 2022....









And here we are with tonights update!!     Great work from @mstenholm that's a very decent number for today!!   It's great seeing a load of others on the board for some work   I'll update the milestones as soon as I can whenever that part starts working again..  No sign of it yet...

I hope everyone is doing well and is OK??  Best on to the next one!!  

Apologies again I've been away with the fairies on these last few updates.....


----------



## phill (Jul 15, 2022)

Here we go again for the WCG Pie Stats for the 13th July 2022....









Well done everyone for another great update and day's contributions!!  I hope we are all able to get some work soon enough...  I'm not sure at all how long it will be till things are considered normal but....  
Take care everyone, great work for the day, hope to see you all back again for tomorrow's update!!


----------



## phill (Jul 15, 2022)

And here we have the final update for the 14th July 2022 for WCG Pie Stats.....









Not sure why there was so few members today but I guess there might have been a mass shortage today...  Real shame that is   Some good numbers still whatever the weather so, here's hoping we'll be able to see a few more members hitting those charts tomorrow and we have a great bit contribution   

Apologies again for the delays with the updates, but I'll always collect the data regardless of what's going on, putting it up on the forum sometimes might be a little hit and miss but I'll do my best     Hope to see everyone again tomorrow for another WCG Pie update...  Take care everyone and I hope you are all OK!!


----------



## phill (Jul 16, 2022)

And here we go for some WCG Pie Stats for the 15th July 2022....  









And there we have another update for the day     Great work everyone for managing to get some work units, hopefully they won't be so few and fair between in the coming days and weeks...  It's great to see some of the TPUs original crew taking part still, I'm glad we have not lost you!!  

Take care everyone!!  Be safe and crunch as much as you can and want to!!   If it gets too hot or expensive, turn things off!!     It's what I'll be doing!! lol

Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Jul 17, 2022)

And here we go for the last update of the day for WCG Pie Stats for the 16th July 2022....









Nice work everyone, some nice scores today considering they are not running at full tilt yet..  Hopefully the upload/download issues have ceased by now..  Anyone been getting any problems of late?  Do please let us know here 

Well I had best get sorted out for the rest of my evening, back to work tomorrow... Well working from home anyways..   Not cleared to drive really yet for another 2 or 3 weeks  

Take care everyone, hope to see you all back again tomorrow!!


----------



## Arjai (Jul 18, 2022)

Well, looks like one of the 3 boxes I have picked up a few work units, from WCG. Let's hope that's a good thing?


Edit: So, 2 updates back, Is that supposed to be 'Orange Pie'? Is there such a thing?


----------



## phill (Jul 18, 2022)

Well here we are with the WCG Pie Stats update for the 17th July 2022....









And there we have another great day from the TPU team!!  Amazing work everyone, it seems we are moving along with a few more members today as well which is always a lovely site to see... What's also nice to see if that the points seem to be working now, I'll have to check on some older spreadsheets just to see how long they've been updating..  I'll report back about that  

Thanks everyone for your continued support with everything that you all do, its massively appreciated and can't thank you enough     Here's hoping we can gain a few more members at the same time!!  

Take care everyone, its going to be pretty hot here tomorrow so I'm not sure what I'll be turning on but the air con will be!!     Here's hoping it'll be enough...  Until then!!


----------



## phill (Jul 19, 2022)

Well here we go for the WCG Pie Stats for the 18th July 2022........









Well another outstanding day guys, well done for the work units    Great work as always   I hope everyone is having a good day and is OK...  the heat has been a problem but we are getting there     Take care everyone, hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Jul 20, 2022)

And here we go with the WCG Pie Stats update for the 19th July 2022.....









Well another great day as far as we can with WCG at the moment, I hope everyone is doing well and managed OK in the heat 
Take care everyone and hope to see you again tomorrow for the next update


----------



## phill (Jul 21, 2022)

And here we go for the WCG Pie Stats update for the 20th July 2022.....









Not a bad day everyone    I think that most of the work units coming down at the moment are the Africa rain fall units, these seem to take a fair bit of time so we can get a load of those done, hopefully the scores will be good     Well I hope so anyways!!

I hope everyone is doing well and is alright for the day   It's been a fair bit cooler today in the UK, hopefully everywhere else has been nice and chilled out too....Hope to see you all tomorrow for the next update, take care everyone!!  See you soon!!


----------



## phill (Jul 22, 2022)

Well here we go for the WCG Pie Stats for the 21st July 2022.....









Another good day everyone, good work!!   I think everything must be Africa rain fall work units that are being sent out at the moment as that's all I seem to be getting.  Not many on some of the rigs that are working but then others seem to be having just one, which is rather frustrating    Hopefully they'll be happy with the results and start sending every work unit out so we can get a move on  

Take care everyone, great work indeed!!    Hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update


----------



## Zachary85 (Jul 22, 2022)

Not getting any of the Africa rain project work here, and only getting one or two OPN1 re-sends the past couple of days.  I didn't have the Africa rain project or send me other work if my projects have no work options checked in my old profile (before wcg moved).  Pretty sure that's why.


----------



## phill (Jul 24, 2022)

Well here we are again everyone, stats update for the 22nd July 2022 for WCG Pie.....










Crackin' work everyone, hope to see you all and hopefully a few more back tomorrow for another update!!

Great work everyone, keep up the amazing work!!  Hope to see you soon!!


----------



## phill (Jul 25, 2022)

Here we go for the WCG Pie Stats for the 23rd July 2022....









Well great day so here we go again for TPUs most supported folding and crunching team     Can't thank you all enough for the support and such, amazing work everyone!!

I hope we can get in full swing soon enough.  I don't think the points are working just yet for the daily totals but as soon as they do I'll be posting them again    Thank you all for the great support that you give every day you can.


----------



## phill (Jul 25, 2022)

Another day and another WCG Pie Stats update for the 24th July 2022....









And there we go again, great work everyone   
I hope everyone is doing alright and more so, is OK.  Hope to get to see you all again tomorrow for another great update as always    Thank you all so much for the support and help with these projects for TPU.  We do certainly have an amazing group of teams       Hope to see you all back again tomorrow....


----------



## phill (Jul 26, 2022)

Well here we are again, for the WCG Pie Stats for the 25th July 2022....









Great work everyone, seems to be today is a problem for accessing the WCG server and the website, not sure what is going on there...   Hopefully it'll be up and running tomorrow or sooner rather than later  

Here's hoping that we have a good day tomorrow, take care everyone and hope to see you all again soon for another update


----------



## NastyHabits (Jul 26, 2022)

While I haven't gotten any new work units, my BOINC apps seem to be back to normal at least as far as looking for work at regular intervals without any input from me. Let's hope it's a small step back to normal operations.


----------



## phill (Jul 28, 2022)

Here we go for the WCG Pie Stats update for the 26th July 2022.....









Nice work everyone, I think there was issues at the other end so we'll hopefully get some better results for tomorrows update


----------



## phill (Jul 28, 2022)

Here we go for the last update for the WCG Pie Stats for the 27th July 2022.....









A better day today when you can talk to the servers  
Nice one everyone, hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update    Take care!!


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 28, 2022)

@phill I assume that you had successfully changed your ARP limit . I saw on the WCG forum that we are not the only ones that got it to work. Now we just need some jobs. My sole job were done in 6.27 hours and that’s my contribution for the week so far. Well, it’s heading in the right direction.


----------



## Zachary85 (Jul 29, 2022)

I finally got my first African Rain work unit on my windows desktop. I was feeling left out until now.


----------



## phill (Jul 30, 2022)

Here we go everyone for another update for WCG Pie Stats for the 28th July 2022....









And there we go for the update!!    The way of gaining points or bigger pieces of pie, have a few extra machines waiting for the jobs and only return when they have given..  Its crazy how many points some of these work units manage to get/give us for finishing them.  

Take care everyone, bed is calling me now!!     Hope you are all doing well and are OK


----------



## phill (Jul 31, 2022)

And here we go for the last update of the day, wondering where you came??  Well, here we go for the WCG Pie Stats for the 29th July 2022......









Well there we go, another good day for the WCG Contribution for now..  Not sure how long they will be before they ramp up the servers and all that jazz, but hopefully it won't be too long...  I know everyone has trigger happy CPUs that would love to get their hands on a few work units    I haven't seen any GPU units just yet, but maybe soon?

Well I think I've done all the damage I can for today, so I'm going to head off and hope everyone is doing well and OK!!   Hope you're all having a good weekend!!  Hope to see you tomorrow everyone!!


----------



## phill (Aug 1, 2022)

Well here we go for the last update of the day, Stats for the 30th July 2022 for WCG Pie ........









Well there we are for WCG..  I'm guessing they are having some bigger problems than they thought they'd be having with these work units and site so I hope they get everything up to speed again soon!  I need to have a bit of time and hunt about for things going on with them  

I hope everyone has been having a good/great weekend     Can't believe its already over!!  We need a longer weekend I think....  3 days off not this 2 day rubbish...  Hell, maybe 4 days off!!!   Wishful thinking I guess....   Right everyone, you all take care and I hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update!!     Hopefully someone, somewhere has manage a few more work units for tomorrow!!

Take care everyone and massive thanks for all your support and contributions, frustrating I know it is, so I just appreciate the extra that you are doing by staying about still.  Until tomorrow's update, stay safe and well     Hope to catch you then!!


----------



## phill (Aug 2, 2022)

Here goes for the 31st July 2022 for WCG Pie Stats...  Whereabouts did you come??









And there we go for another WCG Update..  Still not yet been to have a look at the issues and such that WCG are experiencing from the links, here's hoping I can get some time tomorrow..     I did however see there's an update with the client Bonic, so just in case you did wish to upgrade it, please do let us know if there's any issues if you have.  I'll be updating my clients tomorrow and I will of course let you know of any stability issues or whatever 

Here's to WCG for finally getting the taps slightly open for giving out some of the work we get, but hopefully they can get it turned up to 11 soon enough and get more work units out quickly    I'm hoping to be badge hunting!!      Take care everyone, hopefully speak with you all again tomorrow, hopefully not so one sided either     All the best everyone!!  Massive thanks for the contributions!!


----------



## phill (Aug 2, 2022)

And here we go for the WCG Pie Stats update for the 1st August 2022....









Great work everyone, hopefully the points will sort themselves out soon enough    Always hoping for some more work units but they don't seem to come down as often as I'd like to think they would.. Still, I hope everyone is getting at least one or two OK??  I like to hope...

I hope that everyone is doing well and is having or having had a good day today    Take care everyone, hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update!!  Stay crunching!!


----------



## phill (Aug 3, 2022)

And here we go for the WCG Pie Stats for the 2nd August 2022....









And there we go with another WCG Update    Nice work to the guys getting work, here's hoping that they can spread the love a little more with some more work coming out the server over at WCG     Take care everyone and I hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update   All the best everyone and massive thanks for the support as always


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 3, 2022)

phill said:


> And here we go for the WCG Pie Stats for the 2nd August 2022....
> 
> View attachment 256888
> 
> ...


I can let you in on a secret- ask for work between 12 and 13 UTC.  Worked for me the past two days. I seem to be paired with a Fedora Linux PC that process two APR1 jobs every 9 hours. I‘m still waiting for that machine to complete 19 jobs.


----------



## NastyHabits (Aug 3, 2022)

mstenholm said:


> I can let you in on a secret- ask for work between 12 and 13 UTC.  Worked for me the past two days. I seem to be paired with a Fedora Linux PC that process two APR1 jobs every 9 hours. I‘m still waiting for that machine to complete 19 jobs.


Alas, that translates to between 4:00 and 5:00 AM for me.


----------



## phill (Aug 3, 2022)

mstenholm said:


> I can let you in on a secret- ask for work between 12 and 13 UTC.  Worked for me the past two days. I seem to be paired with a Fedora Linux PC that process two APR1 jobs every 9 hours. I‘m still waiting for that machine to complete 19 jobs.


I can but give it a go mate so thanks!!  Home working for a few more days before I'm meant to be back in the office, will see what happens there!!    Today hasn't been a great day for solar, most if not all the morning was rain or on/off rain and then it brightened up like you wouldn't believe and then it was getting dark and that was that lol   If only my house was a little more 'to the right' for south facing it'll be perfect to get a fair bit more sun on those panels 

If anyone tries @mstenholm's hint, let us know how you got on!!


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 4, 2022)

phill said:


> I can but give it a go mate so thanks!!  Home working for a few more days before I'm meant to be back in the office, will see what happens there!!  Today hasn't been a great day for solar, most if not all the morning was rain or on/off rain and then it brightened up like you wouldn't believe and then it was getting dark and that was that lol If only my house was a little more 'to the right' for south facing it'll be perfect to get a fair bit more sun on those panels
> 
> If anyone tries @mstenholm's hint, let us know how you got on!!


12:28 UTC 2x4 APR1, took close to 40 minutes of nursed downloading. For the forth day in a row close to all of them have the same Fedora Linux “partner”, the guy that still owes me 4 pending jobs. Funny.


----------



## Zachary85 (Aug 4, 2022)

I have been getting around 60 work units during the time period mentioned the past few days. Today I only got two African Rain Project units. Two is better than none.  And yes, it took about 30 minutes to download the two.


----------



## phill (Aug 4, 2022)

Noticed on a few of the rigs I had on today, that the jobs weren't uploading but one click of re-try seemed to get that updating..  Here's hoping I can get some more as I find it comical that my 3970X has only one job to keep its 64 threads busy......

Rather looking forward to getting that beast inside my case.....


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 4, 2022)

phill said:


> Noticed on a few of the rigs I had on today, that the jobs weren't uploading but one click of re-try seemed to get that updating..  Here's hoping I can get some more as I find it comical that my 3970X has only one job to keep its 64 threads busy......
> 
> Rather looking forward to getting that beast inside my case.....


And I was about to complain about four to 32 threads. They (the new 128s) lasted less than 6 hours so done by now and replaced by 4 Rosetta, well it’s only 27 outside now so…


----------



## phill (Aug 5, 2022)

Well here we go for the last update for the day, the WCG Pie Stats for the 3rd August 2022.....









Well done to you all for getting some work units in and putting some points on the board for the team!! Hopefully we'll have some more members hitting some points tomorrow    I hope everyone is doing well and is alright today, take care and hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Aug 5, 2022)

And here we go for the WCG Pie Stats update for the 4th August 2022...









Good work everyone, nice to see different names getting some spot light time, massive thanks!!   
Hope everyone is doing well and doing OK today, hope to catch you back again tomorrow for another update!!  Massive thanks everyone!!


----------



## phill (Aug 6, 2022)

And here we go for the WCG Pie Stats for the 5th August 2022.....









And there we have WCG update     Nice work everyone, here we hope to have a few more more and people tomorrow, hopefully!!   I hope everyone is doing well and everything is alright    Take care and see you all soon with some luck!!


----------



## phill (Aug 7, 2022)

And here we are with the WCG Pie Stats update for the 6th August 2022....










Here we go for the start of how we mean to go on !!  Good scores everyone, been a little tied up to catch up with the WCG news, so I'll try and get caught up a bit more when I'm at work tomorrow     I have a lunch break in the day somewhere, can hopefully get to have a look and see what the deal is.

Great support as always everyone, thank you so much for the support as always!!  Take care and hopefully see you tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Aug 9, 2022)

And here we are with the WCG Pie Stats for the 7th August 2022...









Another great day everyone, brilliant work here     I hope everyone is doing well and having had a good day??  
Hope everyone has had a good weekend and their Monday wasn't going too badly  

Take care everyone and hope to see you again soon!!


----------



## phill (Aug 10, 2022)

And here we go for the WCG Pie Stats update for the 8th August 2022 update...









Great work everyone   Managing to get some good points for the day, never a bad thing at all    The top is looking great, I'm very much looking forward to seeing the WCG back up and running fully, here's hoping it won't be next year or something... 

Well best get a move on I think, one more update for our WCG team....


----------



## phill (Aug 10, 2022)

And here we are for the WCG Pie Stats for the 9th August 2022...









Another great day everyone, well done for the support and more so, the contributions!!  Hopefully we'll get some more smiles and such when the WCG server picks up dishing out the work!     Thanks a million everyone, hope that you are all well and doing OK, hope to see you again tomorrow for another update      All the best everyone, take care and hope everything is going well and not to hot again today!!  See you in the next one


----------



## phill (Aug 12, 2022)

Well here we are for the WCG Pie Stats update for the 10th August 2022.....









And there we go for the update for WCG!!  Its not really changing so much every day with the points but here's hoping it will....   Its great seeing people getting some work but how long this will last I've no idea..  It can't end soon enough so everyone can get more jobs and such..  

I really do think something went a little wrong when it came to moving WCG servers..  I dunno, but anyways, take care everyone, be safe and hopefully not too hot..  It's been warming up here in the UK today, another heat warning going out....  Be careful everyone!!   Hope to see you tomorrow...


----------



## phill (Aug 13, 2022)

Here we are with the last update today for the WCG Pie Stats for the 11th August 2022....









And there we go, another good day for us    Hope that WCG can get it up and running at 100% sooner rather than later!!  Although in this heat the less heat to get rid of right now is not a bad thing!!    I hope that everyone is doing well and is alright??  Take care of yourselves and hope to see you in the next update..  Until tomorrow it is!!


----------



## phill (Aug 14, 2022)

And here we go for the last update for the day, WCG Pie Stats for the 12th August 2022....









And there we have it for the day!     Great work everyone and I hope you are all doing well and OK and aren't too hot today!!    Take care and hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Aug 16, 2022)

And here we go for the 13th August 2022 for the WCG Pie Stats....









And there we go for the day!!   Not bad with a few people contributing to the day, great work everyone!!      Hope to see a few more in tomorrows update!!


----------



## phill (Aug 16, 2022)

And here we go for the last update for the day, the WCG Pie Stats for the 14th August 2022......









Great work to our members today, nice scores indeed!!    I hope everyone is doing well and is OK today...  Its been a bit of a weird day here with a few short claps of thunder and a bit of lightening, but that was it...  Rather disappointing sadly.... Its a bit muggy here but its otherwise alright  

Hopefully we'll all see each other tomorrow, apologies again everyone, tired, so will hit the hay and get some rest..  Take care everyone!!   See you all again soon!!


----------



## phill (Aug 17, 2022)

Well here we go for the WCG Pie Stats update for the 15th August 2022....









And there we go for another update for WCG!!   Sadly not a massively scoring day today but points on the board is better than no points on the board!!  How is everyone, doing alright I hope??   Hopefully its all a little cooler for everyone and everyone has had a good Tuesday!!  

Take care everyone, hope to see you at the next one!!


----------



## NastyHabits (Aug 17, 2022)

I'm super-glad I got some work units.  I don't know how (I didn't do anything, it just happened), and I don't even know what they were.  I checked my "statistics" and voila, I had done a bunch of work.


----------



## phill (Aug 17, 2022)

And here we go for WCG Pie Stats for the 16th August 2022.......









And there we are for another days crunching     Well done to those managing to get some work and great work for keeping the TPU team in points!!  I hope everyone is doing well and is OK..  Here's hoping to catch you all again soon for another update    Take care everyone!!


----------



## Zachary85 (Aug 18, 2022)

Well, this was a surprise. At 16:37 today I received a little over 200 MCM work units on 2 PC's.  They got the work on their own without me asking for work.


----------



## NastyHabits (Aug 18, 2022)

Zachary85 said:


> Well, this was a surprise. At 16:37 today I received a little over 200 MCM work units on 2 PC's.  They got the work on their own without me asking for work.


@Zachary85 Your note prompted me to look at my own PC's.  One has over 30 Open Pandemics cued for download, but hung up due to "Project backoff".  PC is working on one unit.


----------



## Zachary85 (Aug 18, 2022)

WCG still has network issues. It's been almost 2 hours and I still have alot of work that are still trying to download.  At least trying to download is better than nothing.


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 18, 2022)

Zachary85 said:


> Well, this was a surprise. At 16:37 today I received a little over 200 MCM work units on 2 PC's.  They got the work on their own without me asking for work.


I got a few MCMs at normal time since I allowed to recieve from other projects. Other than that just ARP.  5 hours later more APRs and few OPNs. They all stay in a end of a decent Rosetta queue (177). MCM and Windows is your best option. OPN and Linux (and AMD?) for points. Tell me once you get +60/hour and I restart my Win machine.


----------



## Zachary85 (Aug 18, 2022)

It took about 2 and a half hours, but all of my pending work has finished downloading.


----------



## phill (Aug 20, 2022)

Well here we are at a little later time than planned but what else is new!?!?  The girls are keeping me busy plus a little girls 10 year birthday party is keeping me rather pre-occupied so, bit busy, so 2:30am not quite what time I was hoping to be putting up results but lets quit moaning and get going 

Here we are for the WCG Pie Stats for the 17th August 2022...









And just like that we are away again     Great work everyone, its nice to see some points on the board from WCG!!  Shame I don't think that any of the stats for points are being added to the totals for anyone so I'm/I've no clue at all there....
Well I'd best get on with the next update


----------



## phill (Aug 20, 2022)

And here we go for the 18th August 2022 for the WCG Pie Stats....









Ah even nicer rather than seeing a load of points going up, more members being able to download and get some work at long last!!  Mines been a mare to day on the PCs I've had on, download pending on all three machines and then just project back off, every time you do a re-try...   So frustrating..

It's great seeing more and more members get back into it, I hope that WCG can sort out its work unit downloads out, hopefully we'd have more members again with that happening.... 
Still, onwards we go or I go to bed as its 240am here!!     So sorry guys not around much at the moment but take care everyone and hopefully see you all again soon!!


----------



## phill (Aug 21, 2022)

Well here we go for the WCG Pie Stats for the 19th August 2022.....









And there's a bit of a turn up for the old books!!    30 members putting in some work for WCG...  Great to finally see it!!  I think we normally sat about the 60 to 70 members I was reporting the last time WCG was up and running, but  positive step forward I'm sure!!  

Hope everyone has been well and OK, catch you very soon for the next update!!


----------



## phill (Aug 21, 2022)

And here we go for the last update of today, WCG Pie Stats for the 20th August 2022......









And wow, even more members reporting the work today, so up another 11 members today...  I guess it means they are finally getting things back on track.... !!  
I hope everyone is doing well and is OK today??  Any problems or updates from any one in the team, please let anyone who's not in the forum that we appreciate all that they do and hope to see them online on the forum as first port of call!!  

Great work everyone, hope to see you all again for another update soon enough!!     Take care and hope to see you all again soon!!


----------



## phill (Aug 24, 2022)

And here we are for the last little updates for the day, WCG Pie Stats for the 21st August 2022....









Great work today, that's a lovely sight to see with everyone contributing!!  Long may we get back into the 60's and 70's and even 80's of members contributing back!!   Amazing support everyone, thank you all so much!!


----------



## phill (Aug 24, 2022)

Here we are with the WCG Pie Stats for the 22nd August 2022....









Great work everyone!!    A better day today, 44 members contributing!!    Awesome work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Aug 24, 2022)

And here we go for the 23rd August 2022 for WCG Pie Stats ......









And there we have it a three day update in not long     Massive thanks to everyone contributing and helping out with the work and I hope to see everyone back again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 25, 2022)

Woohoo, got some pie!!!!!  

Been awhile.


----------



## phill (Aug 26, 2022)

And here we are again with a WCG Pie Stats update for the 24th August 2022.....










Massive well done to everyone who has been able to contribute to the TPU WCG Team!!    Nice level of contributions and support right here!!  Hope everyone is alright and OK...  Time for the last update !!


----------



## phill (Aug 26, 2022)

And here we are again for the WCG Pie Stats for the 25th August 2022.....









Well there we are again, another nice update for the TPU WCG Team!!     Great work everyone for the support and work you've done    I'm hoping to get the stats updated tomorrow for everyone and I'll do my best to do so   My eldest is going back to her Mum's tomorrow so its always a bit of a emotional day to say the least....  I'll do my best 

Take care everyone!!     I hope you are all doing well and are OK!!


----------



## wheresmycar (Aug 26, 2022)

628 pages in a single thread dedicated to "Have you got pie today"?

What am i missing?


----------



## phill (Aug 28, 2022)

Here we are for the WCG Pie Stats update for the 26th August 2022....









And there we have another great days support and load of contributions from 43 members again today!!     I don't know about you all but I'm still having issues with getting work to actually return any points...  I'm guessing the WCG servers are struggling with network load or something because when I do get something to download, I'm downloading at about 100 to 300 kbs a second..  It's not like its taxing my internet connection much......  If anyone/everyone is getting the same issues, I just thought I'd ask if you could post up in the thread to let us know  

Still otherwise, are many of you getting some GPU work units as well??  When the work actually downloads, I seem to be getting a few threw to do, when it downloads of course....

Well as I've just realised the time, guess I'd better get some sleep and hopefully start replying to other things tomorrow!   Take care everyone!!   See you soon with some luck!!


----------



## phill (Aug 28, 2022)

wheresmycar said:


> 628 pages in a single thread dedicated to "Have you got pie today"?
> 
> What am i missing?


Maybe some of your own pie??   

Apologies, basically this thread is for WCG Supporters - WCG Link   I hope that answers any questions you might have??  
If you'd like to join TPU's team, you are more than welcome!!     If you need anything else, just ask away!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 28, 2022)

wheresmycar said:


> 628 pages in a single thread dedicated to "Have you got pie today"?


There's another pie thread as well, and it's on page 332! https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/folding-pie-and-milestones.101133/

WCG and F@H are both "distributed research" (or even crowd sourcing) projects.  It's where people donate the usage of their hardware (especially when it's not busy doing something else) to help science.


----------



## phill (Aug 28, 2022)

And here we go for another WCG Pie Stats update for the 27th August 2022.....  I hope everyone is doing well and is OK!!









Another great hit for today everyone, well done indeed!!     Hopefully we'll get a bit more regular work as I find myself forever clicking the retry button to get the work down more so than I think I'm doing work....  Rather frustrating....  Still 

Great efforts and its great to see the team back up and running again, its been far too long!!    Here's hoping to see everyone again tomorrow for another update!!  Take care everyone and have a great afternoon and evening!!


----------



## phill (Aug 30, 2022)

Well here we are again, WCG Pie Stats for the 28th August 2022......









Another great day from TPU for WCG, outstanding everyone!!  D:        Sadly no milestones today but hopefully soon!!    I hope everyone is keeping well and doing alright??   I guess we are getting some GPU work units out and about as for myself I've had pretty much nothing GPU work today...   It's been a little better at downloading the work units as well, so I can't complain there either   Has anyone else found the work units downloading been a little smoother today??  Please do let us know!!

Well best get going I suppose, take care everyone, be safe and sound!!


----------



## phill (Aug 31, 2022)

And here we go for the 29th August 2022 update for the WCG Pie Stats....









Absolutely amazing work everyone today!!   Some of the scores today have been crazy high!!  That top 10 is just crazy high.....  Still never a bad thing I don't believe!!!   Still, onwards we go to tomorrow and congrats to everyone for the contributions and thank you for your continued support!!


----------



## phill (Sep 1, 2022)

Another amazing day everyone coming up I'm sure, here we go for the WCG Pie Stats for the 30th August 2022.....









Well there we go again everyone, another great day and some massive contributions and that top 10 again looking amazing!!    Feeling absolutely shattered this evening so bed time very soon!   I hope everyone is doing well and is OK?  Hope everyone has had a good day, take care everyone!!      Hopefully see you again tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Sep 1, 2022)

Well here we go for the WCG Pie Stats for the 31st August 2022.....









Cracking work everyone!!  It seems we still have some much needed GPU work coming through with some of the insane scores people are getting which is always amazing to see!!  I hope that everyone is enjoying the fact of WCG being a little more up and working now??   Hopefully the problems of upload/downloading of work has now past and we can just get on and crunch away!!  

For now, I'll leave you all in peace and quiet, massive thanks to everyone being so damn awesome!!


----------



## phill (Sep 2, 2022)

Well here we go again for the WCG Pie Stats for the 1st September 2022......









And there we have a WCG Pie update!!     It's so nice seeing so many members contributing again, I think the uploads/downloads appear to be a lot more stable..  Anyone got any other experiences/feelings etc.?? 

I hope everyone is doing well and is OK??....  Looking forward to seeing you all back again tomorrow for another update     Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Sep 4, 2022)

And here we are going for the WCG Pie Stats update for the 2nd September 2022....









Great work and day everyone     Great time!!     How's everyone now with WCG back up and running??  Giving those cores and threads a good work out I hope??      Right, onwards we go!!


----------



## phill (Sep 4, 2022)

And here we are with the last update for the day, WCG Pie Stats for the 3rd September 2022.....









And there we have it for the day!!     So in the light of what @Toothless has mentioned a few days ago (apologies for the delay with this mate!!) I've decided to get the team up and running till the end of the year with a little challenge of basically, crunching like hell for him and his partner  I hope that even though it might not be much for them both to help with the problem, I hope that whatever we do with our hardware is going towards helping them indirectly  So, you all should get an email from me in a sec, when I've typed out a message from WCG about a challenge starting... We'll kick it off tomorrow, screw cancer!!                               Here for you @Toothless, whatever we can do to help in anyway, just let us know !!


----------



## phill (Sep 5, 2022)

Well here we go for the 4th September 2022 update for WCG Pie Stats for TPU.....









Another good day for TPU, great work everyone for the contributions today!!    I think judging by the scores from everyone and the other teams, we haven't been getting too many GPU work units so, that's probably a bonus as I had more than I could chew!    Still seeing the daily contributions was amazing!!   

Still I hope that everyone is alright and I believe, today is the day with our first full day of crunching for our @Toothless !!  





Here we are with the Team challenge!!  And we have another team joining us, amazing!!    Here's hoping the damn points update correctly as the ones on my own account (I'd check all of yours guys and gals!) and see if they are growing or staying the same...  Kinda wondered if they'd be going backwards at some point!!  

Look forward to seeing you all again tomorrow for another update, take a bow you amazing team TPU!!                       All the best and take care of yourselves!!


----------



## phill (Sep 6, 2022)

And here we go for the 5th September 2022 for WCG Pie Stats......









Apologies guys and gals if that's not as clear as it was to read, I'm trying to get it all on one page for just being a little quicker and 1080P isn't being very kind to me    If you all would like me to split it like we used to, then just let me know, I'll get that done instead 

Great work everyone, 48 members today, highest yet I believe returning work so brilliant stuff     Hope you are all doing well and are OK for this Tuesday!!     Take care everyone, heading off for a quick bite of tea and back to a bit more work!!


----------



## phill (Sep 9, 2022)

Well here we are again in the awesome WCG section, I'd best get my WCG update shoes on and hurry the heck up!!   
Here we go for the 6th September 2022 WCG Pie Stats update.....









Great work everyone, great stuff indeed!!     I hope everyone is doing well and is OK??   I know there seems to have been a few problems for WCG upload/downloads for the work, been having a nightmare myself trying to get the work .....   I hope not everyone has been having the same issues??...


----------



## phill (Sep 9, 2022)

Here we go again for the WCG Pie Stats update for the 7th September 2022......









Great work everyone!!  48 members this time, brilliant stuff!!  
I've seriously got to get myself a bigger res monitor.....     Still, massive thank you's for all the support as always!!  So great to have you all here and back crunching!!


----------



## phill (Sep 9, 2022)

Well it seems today that the WCG is not wishing to work too well as @Zachary85 has mentioned in our other WCG thread, so I'm guessing tomorrow scores will be down a bit possibly?  If anyone has had better luck, please do let us know!!  

Anyways, here we go for the 8th September 2022 update for WCG Pie Stats....









And there we have the main updates for the moment!   Hopefully WCG will be up and running again soon, so at least we can return and grab some more results soon enough...  Hopefully we'll hear soon enough what's going on....

But still, take care everyone and massive thanks for your support    Hope to see you back again tomorrow!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 9, 2022)

It's great to see @[ION] back!


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 10, 2022)

thebluebumblebee said:


> It's great to see @[ION] back!



Wow, last time he was on TPU was July 19, 2016!!!   That's a little over 6 years ago. Crazy that's it's been that long.


----------



## phill (Sep 11, 2022)

Here we go for the WCG Pie Stats update for the 9th September 2022....









Well well, not a bad day considering all the hassles with the WCG cert not being updated and no/not much work being dishes out, nice one everyone!!    Here's hoping for a better day tomorrow when we can get the work sent in and received back!  

Hope everyone is doing well and OK??  Take care everyone, hope to see you tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Sep 12, 2022)

And here we go for the WCG Pie Stats for the 10th September 2022.....









Great work everyone, one member away from 50!!   Outstanding stuff!!        I hope everyone is doing well and is OK today??   I hope the network problem hasn't been as much as a problem the last few days??  Well, hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update!!     Here's hoping tomorrow is an even better day than today!!    See you there!!


----------



## phill (Sep 13, 2022)

And here we go everyone for the WCG Pie Stats update for the 11th September 2022......













I couldn't zoom out any further than I did last few times, so I thought best just split it in two!!   Its a great thing, since we have just found 7 to 8 contributors helping us out, if that's not amazing, I'm not sure what is!!     Well OK, maybe not AMAZING, but still darn good    Hope everyone is doing well and is OK??  Has anyone added or will be adding any more hardware to their collection or group??

Still, please do keep up the great work everyone, glad to see most of the old team is still supporting this for TPU, I know its not been great   Take care everyone!!  Hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Sep 14, 2022)

And here we go for the WCG Pie Stats for the 12th September 2022.....









And there we go again with an impressive 47 members contributing to the team      Great work everyone, take care and I hope to see you all back again for tomorrows update!!    Are many of you getting much GPU work??  I haven't seen many or any on my rig today if any, to be honest...  I hope everyone is doing well and is OK??  Take care and I hope we can all get some decent scores and GPU work in!!     Until tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Sep 14, 2022)

Well here we go everyone, WCG Pie Stats update for the 13th September 2022......












Spoiler: 21 - 50!!









Well there we go again for another great update for the WCG TPU team     Great work everyone, massive thanks for the support as well!!  I hope everyone is doing well and is OK??  Some great results today, think someone's getting more GPU work than the rest of us.....  I'm not jealous AT all!!   @Norton @Shane White @Toothless !!

Still amazing work everyone, lets try and keep it up shall we??   Until tomorrow, hope to see you all there again!!


----------



## swhite4784 (Sep 14, 2022)

3060,5700xt and a 3090 running.


----------



## phill (Sep 15, 2022)

Very nice indeed sir!!    I've a few cards running, no work for them though!!     Although saying that, I'd advise not running FAH and WCG with GPU work units on the same machine...  Takes a bit longer to complete the FAH work that way!!


----------



## NastyHabits (Sep 15, 2022)

phill said:


> Very nice indeed sir!!  I've a few cards running, no work for them though!!  Although saying that, I'd advise not running FAH and WCG with GPU work units on the same machine... Takes a bit longer to complete the FAH work that way!!


@phill I have one PC dedicated to both FAH and WCG, but I reserve one core for FAH.  My slow internet connection (DSL) is the one thing that slows me down on FAH.  It takes up up to 8 minutes to upload finished job and download a new one.


----------



## phill (Sep 15, 2022)

NastyHabits said:


> @phill I have one PC dedicated to both FAH and WCG, but I reserve one core for FAH.  My slow internet connection (DSL) is the one thing that slows me down on FAH.  It takes up up to 8 minutes to upload finished job and download a new one.


I find it more of a pain in the butt when its doing a FAH fold on the GPU and you seem to have 10 GPU work units downloaded with WCG!   Its trying to use the card for twice the work lol   Seen some work units on the FAH side, go from an hour to 7 or 8 until WCG GPU folding work has done...  Can't turn it away, gives good scores does that!!


----------



## phill (Sep 16, 2022)

And here we go for the final update of the day, our WCG Pie Stats for the 14th September 2022....









Another great day indeed!!    Well done everyone for the support and contributions!!   Hope everyone is doing well and is OK??  Hopefully tomorrow will bring us as many contributors as todays and our states will be plentiful!    Great work everyone as always, take care of yourselves and hope to see you back again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Sep 17, 2022)

Well everyone, here we are again for another great update for the WCG Pie Stats for the 15th September 2022....









Well everyone doing well and OK I hope today??  As always lovely to see you all contributing to the team, its brilliant to see!!  Some amazing scores again today, very impressive everyone!!  Not seen many or any I don't think GPU tasks for me today but hopefully maybe tomorrow  

Better make a move, hope to see you all again tomorrow, take care of yourselves and hopefully speak soon...  It's feeling a bit one sided here at the moment......    Night all!!


----------



## phill (Sep 18, 2022)

And here we are for the WCG Pie Stats for the 16th September 2022...









And there we have 45 great members returning some work for our TPU WCG Team     Outstanding!!  I do hope everyone is doing well and is OK??  Hope everyone is having a good weekend so far!!  Take care all and hope to see you back again tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Sep 18, 2022)

And here we go for the last update I think for WCG Pie Stats for the 17th September 2022....









Well there we are again, great work everyone!!     46 members today, so even better than yesterday but thank you everyone who contributes to the team, we can't do this without each and everyone of you!!  

I hope everyone is having a great weekend, kinda cool and sunny over here, so PCs on doing some work for a change, daren't put the servers on, cost me a damn fortune!  It's not that sunny lol  Massive thank you's to everyone contributing, as always   

Best go have a nose about the forum and see what trouble I can see or more so, get myself in...  Hope to see you all back again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Sep 19, 2022)

And here goes for the last update for the day, the WCG Pie Stats for the 18th September 2022.....









Well great work everyone     I really need to get bigger res monitor lol   Still, 48 members today contributing to the TPU team and that's amazing    Here's hoping that everyone is alright and well and is having a great Sunday!! 

Some great contributions as always so brilliant stuff !!   I hope everyone will be back again tomorrow for another update, until then, have a great day and take care !!


----------



## phill (Sep 21, 2022)

Well, here we go for the WCG Pie Stats for the 19th September 2022...









Great work everyone, great support and contributions tonight from you all!!    The team is doing really well and I'm proud and more so pleased with the contributions and progress    Hopefully we'll be able to get somewhere good soon!!     Hope everyone is doing well and is OK!!  Take care all, hope to see you tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Sep 22, 2022)

Here we go for another WCG Pie Stats update for the 20th September 2022.....









Great work everyone, 48 members kicking bottom!!  Well done indeed!!  I hope everyone is doing well and is OK today??.....      See you hopefully in the next update!!


----------



## phill (Sep 22, 2022)

And here goes for the last update for WCG Pie Stats today, 21st September 2022.....









Great effort and work everyone!!     I hope that everyone has had a good day and is alright     Hope everyone isn't having to many issues with the downloads, mines being a pain in the bottom to say the least and my rigs are going through work faster than they seem to be getting it in...  Ironically lol   Still, here we go    Same error message all the time, HTTP issue...  Gutted    Hope to catch you all in the next one!!


----------



## phill (Sep 23, 2022)

Here we go for the WCG Pie Stats for the 22nd September 2022......  How lucky you feeling??......









Well done everyone, great work for the day!!  Some amazing contributions and efforts going into the team, can't thank you all enough for keeping up with WCG even after all the problems    Sadly its become a bit of a struggle with downloading at times, today though, seems to be better, no massive issues with the downloading of the data which is a great thing to see.

I'm off for the weekend with the Mrs's family so I'll be hopefully grabbing data whilst I'm away but I'll be posting it up on Sunday when I get home and sorted out...  I hope everyone has a great weekend and I will look forward to seeing you then!!     Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Sep 27, 2022)

WCG Pie Stats for the 23rd September 2022....









There we go, great work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Sep 27, 2022)

WCG Pie Stats 24th September 2022.........









Great work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Sep 27, 2022)

WCG Pie Stats for the 25th September 2022......









Great work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Sep 27, 2022)

WCG Pie Stats for the 26th September 2022!!









Great work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Sep 29, 2022)

And here we are for the WCG Pie Stats for the 27th September 2022......









Great work from our 45 members today for WCG!!     Hope we can hit the 50+ members soon if we are coming into the winter months, what better way to warm up the home than with science!!     Great work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Sep 29, 2022)

And here we go for the WCG Pie Stats for the 28th September 2022......









And there we go for another great day of support, thank you everyone for contributing today!!     Now I hope everyone is doing well and is OK...  All the best and thank you all for the continued support!!  Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another great update tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Oct 4, 2022)

Well, here's the big one...  WCG Pie Stats updates for the 29th September 2022.......









Another great day as always, but damn look at some of the top ten members and the scores today!!       Utterly amazing!!  I don't think I've ever seen them that high before......  Outstanding work everyone!!  Really well done indeed!!


----------



## phill (Oct 4, 2022)

And here we go for the 30th September 2022 WCG Pie Stats update....









Outstanding work and efforts again everyone, bloody well done!!


----------



## phill (Oct 4, 2022)

And here we go for the 1st October 2022 WCG Pie Stats update ...............









Well there we go, first day where someone's not got over 1 million points for the day!!      Amazing results again everyone, how do you all do it!!


----------



## phill (Oct 4, 2022)

Here we go for the 2nd October 2022 for the WCG Pie Stats update........









Well that didn't take too long to get back over and onwards again!!      Two members hitting over 1 million points each today!!  Utterly amazing!!  Well done @Norton and @[ion]!!


----------



## phill (Oct 4, 2022)

And here we go for the final update for WCG Pie Stats, the 3rd October 2022.....









What a day for updates and scores, wow I'm blown away!!!!   Some of the points TPU has contributed over the last few days have been utterly outstanding!!   Massive respect to everyone and thanks as well for hitting the impossible!!   After all that, think I need a coffee and a sit down!!      Please keep up the amazing work everyone!!  Hope to see you back again soon for tomorrow's update....


----------



## phill (Oct 6, 2022)

Sadly since WCG Pie Stats wasn't playing ball on the 4th October 2022 I couldn't update with anything because there was nothing reported in time, so sadly no results


----------



## phill (Oct 6, 2022)

Here we go for the 5th October 2022 WCG Pie Stats update!!










Great work everyone and a massive contribution there from @[ion] today!!  Wow!! I guess someone had a few GPU work units and the downloads actually worked!!     Great stuff indeed and with a nice contribution from our 47 members today, we have done very well!!      Lovely job everyone, well done indeed!!   

Hope everyone is doing well and is OK??  Hope to see you all back again for another update soon enough!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 6, 2022)

DUDE! @[Ion]


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 6, 2022)

thebluebumblebee said:


> DUDE! @[ION]



Holy crap, I didn't even notice that until you pointed it out. 
That's some insane numbers!! Bagged a bunch maybe?


----------



## phill (Oct 7, 2022)

thebluebumblebee said:


> DUDE! @[Ion]





stinger608 said:


> Holy crap, I didn't even notice that until you pointed it out.
> That's some insane numbers!! Bagged a bunch maybe?


I grabbed the stats later on again and the numbers changed but for all of yesterday and today, I've not had a single update and WCG site is down again for whatever reason..  Its mostly frustrating


----------



## phill (Oct 8, 2022)

Well it seemed to be that for the 6th October 2022 our WCG Pie Stats never gave us any data, so hopefully for the 7th, I can update then for everyone...  Apologies guys and gals.......


----------



## phill (Oct 8, 2022)

Well here we go for the 7th October 2022 for our WCG Pie Stats update....  I hope you like the numbers!! 









Well, that's a bit more than was expected I'm sure!!    Amazing efforts everyone and thank you everyone, for sticking with this even with it being a pain in the butt at times with the problems its been having, respect to each and everyone of you for that  

Well I think I've done all the damage I can do here for the moment, best get on...  Take care everyone!!    Hope you're having a great weekend!!


----------



## VulkanBros (Oct 9, 2022)

@ion seems to have a massive server park at his/her disposal...impressive


----------



## phill (Oct 11, 2022)

Sadly our WCG Pie Stats for the 8th October 2022 where nill and no results back   Think we'll have a couple days playing catch up now....


----------



## phill (Oct 11, 2022)

And here we go for the 9th October 2022 for WCG Pie Stats update!!









And there we have another great days update and thank you everyone for your support and contribution!!   Here's hoping that we can manage another day like today tomorrow!!   Take care everyone, hope to see you back again tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Oct 13, 2022)

Here we go for the WCG Pie Stats update for the 10th October 2022.....









Great work everyone!!  48 members today contributing to the team, outstanding effort everyone!!    I'm wondering if there's anything we can do to push over 50 members a day for constant!!


----------



## phill (Oct 13, 2022)

And here I go for the last update for the day, the WCG Pie Stats for the 11th October 2022....









Amazing work everyone, great work indeed!!    I think the points might be starting to settle down a little bit now but I have seen a few GPU work units today so here's hoping they continue!!      I hope everyone is doing well and is OK today!!  Apologies for the delay with the updates!   Take care everyone and hope you are all OK and will hope to see you tomorrow for another update then!!


----------



## phill (Oct 14, 2022)

And here we go for the WCG Pie Stats update for the 12th October 2022....









Amazing work everyone!!     Some extremely great contributions from the crazy people in the top 10 but also thank you to everyone for contributing anything that you can to the team, we can't do it without each and everyone of you!!    Don't forget to go check out the giveaway thread I put up for crunchers and folders    I hope there's something in there that's of use!!  Well I think that's just about done all the damage I can do tonight, so best get to sleep and see what tomorrow brings!!     Take care everyone, I hope you're doing well and are all OK!!


----------



## phill (Oct 14, 2022)

And here we are again with the 13th October 2022 update for WCG Pie Stats......









Amazing work for today everyone, these contributions are just plain awesome!!   @Norton putting out some crazy numbers, but that's why we love him!!    Hope he visits soon......  Everyone, thank you all so much for the support and contributions with this cause, here's hoping we are all making a difference one work unit at a time!!  

Take care everyone, time to get testing a PSU and sending off!!


----------



## phill (Oct 17, 2022)

And here we go for the 14th October 2022 WCG Pie Stats update!!









Well can't say anything is wrong with that!!     Damn impressive results for the top 10 and everyone else putting in great numbers too!!  Thank you everyone for the support!!


----------



## phill (Oct 17, 2022)

And here we go for the 15th October 2022 WCG Pie Stats update.......









Another great knock out day everyone, well done indeed!!    So grateful for all the support from you all, its amazing!!  If we could get back to our original numbers when I started doing this, it would be outstanding for the team...    Maybe we start off at 50 members and see if we can creep it up 10 members a month or something??   

Anyone got any ideas to see if we can gain back some of our members or some new ones??.....


----------



## phill (Oct 17, 2022)

Well here we are for our final update for the day.... phew this is hard work!!    So here goes for the 16th October 2022 for our WCG Pie Stats........









Great work everyone, is it me or is the GPU work not getting sent out all the time but sometimes over the middle part of the day or something??  Don't get any downloaded but about now (around 2pm UK time) it seems there's a few that gets sent out...  Just wondering what others have been getting??  Here's hoping also for some MCM work units!!   

Thank you all for the patience, apologies for my rubbishness!!  Now, time to go and get some kit ready for the send off after some testing          to you all!!


----------



## VulkanBros (Oct 17, 2022)

I only get Covid-19 packages...No Cancer or other, and I have selected "test all and Beta" on wcg's \ my page.....hmmmm


----------



## phill (Oct 17, 2022)

VulkanBros said:


> I only get Covid-19 packages...No Cancer or other, and I have selected "test all and Beta" on wcg's \ my page.....hmmmm


Same here, as I mentioned on another thread, I can only guess they are testing the water with a set of one type of work units and then they'll move on to the next?  I'm honestly not sure what else it might be....


----------



## phill (Oct 18, 2022)

And here we go for the WCG Pie Stats for the 17th October 2022!!









And there we have a weird set of results this morning, I could have sworn it was higher when I checked it before I went to bed, but still....    I can always update it again!!  I hope everyone is doing well and is OK??  I mean people are crushing out the numbers with this WCG stats so impressive !!   

Take it steady everyone!!  I hope to catch up with you soon!!


----------



## VulkanBros (Oct 19, 2022)

MCM packages are beginning to come.....


----------



## phill (Oct 19, 2022)

Now all I'm waiting for is the downloading to work better!!


----------



## phill (Oct 19, 2022)

Here we go everyone for the WCG Pie Stats for the 18th October 2022......













There we have another great days contribution!!     I don't believe the stats have updated correctly as such as when I tried to get them last night there was none, so I'm not sure if they have combined or anything over the evening/morning but with WCG's website being down as well, tomorrow hopefully will be a better update for us all  

Still, amazing work everyone!!  Here's hoping we can keep this up, as its unbelieveable!!    Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Oct 20, 2022)

Sadly everyone, I've no updates for the 19th October 2022...  Stats seem to have updated today, maybe tomorrow we'll have an update !   

Keep on crunching everyone!!   Take care!!


----------



## phill (Oct 24, 2022)

Well here we go for the WCG Pie Stats for the 20th October 2022!!......









Well there's a full house if ever there was one!!     Outstanding contributions from you all, wow!!     Great to see so many helping out the team!!   Here's hoping we can carry this on!!   Hope everyone is doing well and is OK!!


----------



## phill (Oct 24, 2022)

And here comes the WCG Pie Stats for the 21st October 2022!!










Amazing efforts everyone, well done indeed!!     I hope everyone is doing well and is OK??  Hope to see you all again soon enough!!  Take care!!


----------



## phill (Oct 24, 2022)

Here we have the WCG Pie Stats for the 22nd October 2022!!









Amazing again as always everyone!!  Well done indeed!!    Hopefully everyone is doing well and is OK today!!  Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Oct 24, 2022)

And here we go for the last update for the day for WCG Pie Stats, 23rd October 2022!!









Well done everyone, another great day for team TPU!!     We have smashed it all week so so pleased and proud of you all!!     I hope that everyone will be back again soon for another WCG Pie Stats update (among other things!!  )  and everyone is more so, alright and is OK!!    See you all again soon, take care and apologies for the delay with the updates!!


----------



## phill (Oct 25, 2022)

And here we go for the WCG Pie Stats update for the 24th October 2022!!









Great work everyone, a slight dip in todays members contributing but hopefully we'll bounce back again for tomorrows update    I hope everyone is doing well and are OK today??  Think the lack of GPU units might be showing up a little now with the scores but I'm sure we'll fight them on the beaches regardless of GPU work units or otherwise     Amazing work everyone as always!!    Hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Oct 26, 2022)

Here we go guys and gals for the WCG Pie Stats update for the 25th October 2022!!









Outstanding work everyone!!     Great support as always, it definitely seems that the GPU work units have stopped for the moment, which is no bad thing but less points for everyone lol    Hopefully they will start up again but won't kill the servers and such..  We can but live in hope!!  

I hope everyone is doing well and is OK??  Best get some sort of challenge and prize set up for Christmas I think...  I know its a little way off, but I think we could at least give that a go    Any objections or ideas??    Hope to see you tomorrow everyone!!  Take care and thank you!!


----------



## phill (Oct 29, 2022)

Here we are for a WCG Pie Stats update for the 26th October 2022!!









Well done everyone, what another great day!!     Also please let me introduce a new member today, @xtreemchaos !!    Pleasure to have you here sir!!   Anything you need, just ask away!!     Great work everyone!!  See you for the next update!!


----------



## phill (Oct 29, 2022)

And here we are with the WCG Pie Stats update for the 27th October 2022!!









Great work everyone, I hope everyone is doing well and is OK??    Great work again everyone!!  I think the GPU work units are not around of late, not seen any for a few days..  Has anyone had many at all??  Well, there we go for the moment, till the next update everyone, take care and be safe and hope you've all had a great day!!


----------



## xtreemchaos (Oct 29, 2022)

a million-piece jigsaw falls into place, so this is the pie what i always wondered what was about  .


----------



## phill (Oct 29, 2022)

xtreemchaos said:


> a million-piece jigsaw falls into place, so this is the pie what i always wondered what was about  .


Sadly its nothing I could eat but that's a good thing or else I'd be the size of the house     

As I say mate, never do anymore than you feel you want to crunching, I'm not saying everyone has to return x number of work units a day, do what you can, that's already fantastic


----------



## phill (Oct 29, 2022)

And here we go for the 28th October 2022 for the WCG Pie Stats update ...........








Great work everyone, great results as always for today!!  Hope everyone is doing well and is OK??   Hope you can all check back in tomorrow for another update      Hope you all have a great day!!


----------



## phill (Oct 30, 2022)

And here we are with the WCG Pie Stats update for the 29th October 2022......









Another great day everyone, well done for the contributions and the support that you are all giving this amazing team!!   
Hope everyone is doing well and having a great weekend!!  Take care everyone, hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Nov 2, 2022)

And here we go for the final updates for the day, WCG Pie Stats for the 30th October 2022!!









Great work everyone, great support today!!    I believe we have a new member as well, @dont whant to set it"' !!     Welcome to the nicest crunching place on the web!!  
I hope everyone is doing well and is OK??    Stay tuned, more to come!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 2, 2022)

11th 2 days in a row!  I need to sharpen my elbows!


----------



## phill (Nov 2, 2022)

Here goes for the 31st October 2022 for our WCG Pie Stats update!!









Another great day everyone!!  I hope you are all doing well and are keeping warm!!  It seems to have gotten colder over here the last couple days....  
And last one update....


----------



## phill (Nov 2, 2022)

And here goes for the final update of the day, WCG Pie Stats for the 1st November 2022!!









Well what a great few days of updates!!  Awesome work everyone!!      Hope everyone is doing well and is OK...  Will head off for a bit now but back hopefully later for a few more updates on some other threads!!   

Amazing work TPU!!


----------



## phill (Nov 3, 2022)

And here we go again for the WCG Pie Stats update for the 2nd November 2022!!!!









Outstanding work everyone, very nicely done for today!!    50 members as well for the team is great to see!!   @Norton and @[ion] smoking the points as always!!  Massive well done to you both!!   

I hope that everyone is doing well and is OK??  Hope to see you all again soon!!


----------



## phill (Nov 9, 2022)

Well hello everyone, its finally here, the last updates for the day!! Wow, what an evening and I knew I shouldn't have sat down watching films and trying to update Pie at the same time!    Still never mind....  

Here we are for the WCG Pie Stats for the 3rd November 2022!!









Great work everyone, nice results for the day and plenty of us as well today!!      Thank you everyone for the support and contributions!!  TPU wouldn't be this amazing without every single one of you.....


----------



## phill (Nov 9, 2022)

And here we go for the 4th November 2022 for the WCG Pie Stats update............









Great work everyone!!   I hope the work units aren't getting hard to download at the moment, whenever there some GPU work, WCG acts up and downloads are a nightmare    Please do let us know if there's any problems!!     Forwards we have to go!!


----------



## phill (Nov 9, 2022)

Here we go for the WCG Pie Stats for the 5th November 2022...........









That @[ion] is just killing the points!!     Well done man!!   Maybe that's why we can't get many work units, he's taking them all!!  
Amazing efforts to @[ion] and to everyone else who is taking part!!   Take care everyone, moving on to the last few updates!!


----------



## phill (Nov 9, 2022)

Well here we are again everyone, WCG Pie Stats for the 6th November 2022!!









Everyone this is a really a great thing for you too all to be helping with...     Here's hoping we'll be flying along like this for a while to come yet!!  
Amazing everyone, thank you so much!!


----------



## phill (Nov 9, 2022)

And here we are for the last and final update for us at WCG Pie Stats for the 7th November 2022!!









And there we have the last and final update!!   Well, for now anyways!!    Awesome efforts everyone, well done indeed and thank you so much for your amazing and contributions!!  
Well since its coming up close to 230am, I'm gonna head to bed now!!  If I've missed anything please let me know!!  That was a lot more than expected!!   Hope to see you all again tomorrow!!


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 9, 2022)

Wow, [Ion] is back at it with *huge* numbers!!!!!!!!

Sweet!!!!


----------



## swhite4784 (Nov 9, 2022)

That’s insane


----------



## phill (Nov 9, 2022)

And here we go for the WCG Pie Stats update for the 8th November 2022!!









And there we have yet another amazing day!!  @[ion] seems to be out on his own there, wonder if he's getting lonely??  Insane numbers there and more to the point, how did he get so many downloaded!!??  Must be a trick to it I bet.... lol

Still, without the jokes and daftness, everyone is doing such an amazing job with WCG as at the moment its definitely been a very trying and testing patience setup so I can only be even more humble when I say thank you for the continued support for TPU.  I really hope it does get going and working properly but I'm really not sure how long that will take.  

Take care everyone, I'll do my best to get and keep up to speed with the updates.  Hope everyone is having a great day!!


----------



## phill (Nov 11, 2022)

And here we go for the 9th November 2022 update for WCG Pie Stats....









There we go for another smokin' good day and with 52 members as well, so doing very well indeed!!    Hopefully we can get a few more members for the end of the year!!    Great work everyone, keep on crunching!!


----------



## phill (Nov 11, 2022)

And here we go for the WCG Pie Stats update for the 10th November 2022!!










Well here we are ladies and gents, 53 members contributing today     Amazing work everyone, please do keep up this level of awesome     TPU you certainly do shine!!   Hope everyone is having a great day and hopefully a great weekend coming up!!


----------



## phill (Nov 12, 2022)

Here we are with the WCG Pie Stats update for the 11th November 2022.....









And there we go again!!   Another day and great support again as always     Well done everyone, great work as always     Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Nov 13, 2022)

And here we go for the last update for the day, WCG Pie Stats for the 12th November 2022..









Well done everyone, what a great days contribution!!  We are flying along at the moment with everyone contributing so its great !!  TPU is always pushing hard, can't ask for a better team!!   Hope everyone is doing well and is alright...  Take care everyone, hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update as always!


----------



## phill (Nov 14, 2022)

And here we go for our WCG Pie Stats update for the 13th November 2022.....!









Well done for everyone today, great work indeed!!  Amazing contributions as always and some massive points at the top!!    I've not had any issues as such today for the downloading or uploading of the work units, has anyone else had any issues??  

I hope everyone is doing well and is OK...  Take care everyone, hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Nov 15, 2022)

And well here we go for another WCG Pie Stats update, this time its for the 14th November 2022!!









And there we are for another amazing day everyone!!     Outstanding work and thank you everyone for taking part and more so contributing to TPUs team!!  Hopefully we can get a give away sorted out for near to Christmas, hopefully if we can manage it we'll have it sorted out for Christmas!!  That would be the plan or at least I'm hoping it will!!  

Everyone as always, its an absolute pleasure to be here reporting the stats for you all, take care everyone and I'll hopefully catch up with you all again soon!!


----------



## phill (Nov 18, 2022)

Well I think we are nearly there for the catch up and updates, so here we go for the last two - WCG Pie Stats for the 15th November 2022!!









A lovely day for contributions!!   I find it funny in a great way, but I've just recently upgraded to a bigger resolution panel and now I wished I'd gone for a 4k model so I could get all of the stats done better and quicker for everyone!!  We have more members joining in and taking part and that is amazing. Thank you everyone for helping team TPU power along, its unreal but just a testiment to how this community is committed to working hard to get where it needs to be.. Outstanding everyone, massive thanks and well done from me  

Thanks @stinger608 for pointing out I'm a numpty!!


----------



## phill (Nov 18, 2022)

And here we go for the WCG Pie Stats for the 16th November 2022!!









Another outstanding day everyone and even with one more member taking part today     Brilliant work indeed!! 

I hope everyone is doing well and is OK...  Apologies for my up to date ness with the stats, I'll try and get things a bit more organised here and then I can just get them done as soon as possible    Take care everyone, I hope you all come back again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Nov 18, 2022)

After checking I'm in the right thread and the right time, here we go for the WCG Pie Stats for the 17th November 2022!!









Well there we have it, another great day and another day for beating our current 53 members with another, so 54 members today contributing to the team!!  Outstanding work everyone, very pleased and the points we are putting up are amazing!!  

As mentioned in a few of the other thread updates, we're going to be doing a giveaway I hope before the end of the year, so please for anyone interested, head over to the Kreij thread and let people know what you'd like to see given away and if there's anything you might be able to help donate with it  
I'd love to do something for the US and the UK, so if this is possible and you'd like to be a part of it and help out, we'd love to hear from you!!  Please remember these giveaways are from people who have to deal with the same things as everyone and its done from the goodness of their hearts that they are supporting the team and the cause.  Nothing is free, but if we can do something to help make our team bigger and have a few more points every day, then I believe and hope everyone else believes, this is all worth it! 

Take care everyone!!  Hopefully see you there!!


----------



## phill (Nov 20, 2022)

Here we go for the last couple updates for the day, here we go for the WCG Pie Stats for the 18th November 2022!!









Well there we go for another update and day, congrats everyone for being awesome     Hope everyone is doing well and are OK??...  Hope to see you back again for another update!!   Now next up!!


----------



## phill (Nov 20, 2022)

Here goes for the last update for the day, WCG Pie Stats for the 19th November 2022.....









Well done everyone, great work today as always, brilliant support as always    Hope everyone is doing well and is OK...  Take care and I hope to see you all again soon enough!!


----------



## phill (Nov 21, 2022)

And here we go for the last update for today, here we have the WCG Pie Stats for the 20th November 2022!!!









Great work everyone, a brilliant day as always !!     Amazing results as always and I can't thank you enough for all of your support!!  Here's hoping to be able to carry this level of contribution until New Year!!     Finish a not so great year strong and start a new one as you mean to carry on!!   

Take care everyone and see you soon for another update


----------



## phill (Nov 22, 2022)

Here we again for the WCG Pie Stats for the 21st November 2022!!









Well done everyone, a great day as always for the contributions today well done everyone!!   I hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update and hoping to see you all again there tomorrow for another great day!!


----------



## phill (Nov 23, 2022)

And here we are for the WCG Pie Stats for the 22nd November 2022!!









And what a great sight that is      Awesome work everyone, 55 members strong today!!      Here's hoping we get to see everyone back again tomorrow for another WCG Pie update!   I hope everyone is doing well and is OK.. 

Slight change of plan at work today, not going away again tomorrow, so stats will hopefully be nice and straight forward    'Hopefully'    Take care everyone, great work today as always!!


----------



## phill (Nov 24, 2022)

Well here we are with the WCG Pie Stats for the 23rd November 2022....  









And there we have another great day and great load of contributions as always     55 members again today, must be our new standard     Great work everyone and I hope that you are all doing well and are OK...  Take care and I hope we will see each other tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Nov 25, 2022)

And here we go for the WCG Pie Stats for the 24th November 2022!!









Well everyone, another great day today for the contributions and the support as always     Great stuff indeed!!   
I hope everyone is doing well and is OK...  Hopefully get to see you all again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Nov 26, 2022)

And here we go for the 25th November 2022 WCG Pie Stats update.....!!









Well what another great days contributions everyone!!     Well done indeed!!  55 members again, brilliant work from each of you!!  Hopefully everyone will be back again for another update tomorrow so I hope to see you there!!     All the best and take care!!


----------



## phill (Nov 27, 2022)

And here we go for the last update of the day today, WCG Pie Stats for the 26th November 2022!!









Well well, another great day there everyone!!    55 members kicking bottom for TPU and its a lovely sight to see    I hope everyone is doing well and having/had a great weekend too !!   All the best everyone, see you real soon!!  Take care and


----------



## phill (Nov 28, 2022)

Well here we go again everyone, back to the WCG Pie Stats for the 27th November 2022!!









Great work everyone today, great contributions as always from team TPU!      Never a bad day at all with this team!!   Take care everyone and hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update    Hope you are all well!!


----------



## phill (Nov 29, 2022)

And here we are for the WCG Pie Stats for the 28th November 2022......









And there we have another great day and contribution from TPU!!  Great work everyone, really appreciate the effort!!     Take care everyone, hope to see you back again soon for another day!!


----------



## phill (Nov 30, 2022)

And here we are now for the WCG Pie Stats for the 29th November 2022!!









Well there we are again everyone, another great day and contribution as always !!    Scores don't have change when we don't get any of the GPU work don't they?!?! lol   Thank you to everyone supporting Team TPU!!  Couldn't do any of this without each and every one of you!!     Take care everyone and I hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Dec 3, 2022)

And here we go for some WCG Pie Stats updates for the 30th November 2022!!









And here we go again for some great points and contributions today!!     Outstanding everyone, well done indeed!!    I hope everyone has had a good day today and is alright??   Time to get on with the last update and that'll be job done for now!!


----------



## phill (Dec 3, 2022)

And here we go for our last update of the day, our WCG Pie Stats for the 1st December 2022!!









And there we go for the last update of the day, outstanding work everyone, its great to see so many contrbuting and with such great scores too     Two days in a row now TPU has been in the top 5 for WCG contributions!!   I do believe we do amazingly well when it comes to contribution total for the amount of users we have !!  

I hope everyone is and has had a great day so far, take care everyone, time for me to hit the hay so to speak and hopefully I'll make more sense tomorrow with some sleep     Take care everyone, see you again tomorrow!!


----------



## Bow (Dec 3, 2022)

Finally got a piece of the pie


----------



## phill (Dec 3, 2022)

Here we are again and for the final update today, WCG Pie Stats for the 2nd December 2022 update.....









And there we are, another great day from everyone and still over 50 members contributing to the team which is awesome!!     I hope everyone is doing well and is OK!!  I hope to see everyone again tomorrow for another update!!     Please keep up the amazing work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Dec 4, 2022)

And here we are for the final update for the day, the WCG Pie Stats for the 3rd December 2022!!









Great work everyone again today!!  Been another busy and fun day for everyone I can see!!  Our top 10 is full of amazing contributions, over 40,000 points to try and get a piece of that pie!!  So there we have a great set of updates as always, amazing work everyone!!    Take care and be safe as always!!


----------



## phill (Dec 5, 2022)

And here we are for the final update for the day, WCG Pie Stats for the 4th December 2022!!










And there we have another outstanding update for everyone from WCG Pie today!!    Great work everyone, nice to see we are maintaining the 50+ members every day now, its really awesome!!   
Here's hoping everyone is having a good time and is alright for a Monday??  Well I had best go and see if I can find Sophia before she heads to bed, catch you soon everyone!!


----------



## Greenslade (Dec 5, 2022)

Heres a bit of Humble Pie classic rock band 







 great stuff.


----------



## Bow (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## phill (Dec 7, 2022)

Here we are for the final update for today, here we are with the WCG Pie Stats for the 5th December 2022!!









And there we are!!     Outstanding!!   We've had a great day today and even become 4th place on our daily targets, which is amazing!!   Very well done for the contributions and updates everyone, hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update!!   

Take care everyone, hopefully you've all had a great day today!!


----------



## phill (Dec 7, 2022)

Here we are for our last and final update for the day, 6th December 2022 for WCG Pie Stats....









Well done everyone for the great contribution for today     Getting on very well and it seems with a few less members which is a shame but not the end of the world..  Hopefully they are OK and will come back soon  

I hope that everyone is well and will hopefully be back again for another update tomorrow!!      Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Dec 9, 2022)

And here we are for the WCG Pie Stats for the 7th December 2022!!









There we are for another great update everyone     Well done indeed !!  I see we have a couple more members today which is always great to see, hopefully we can get you to stick around     Definitely getting cooler over in the UK, so might have to leave a PC on over a night or something I think, conservatory's never really hold the heat in at all do they??  Hope to see everyone again soon enough..  I hope that everyone is doing well and is OK!  Take care everyone, hope you have a good night and had a good day too!!


----------



## phill (Dec 9, 2022)

And here we go for the final update of the day, WCG Pie Stats for the 8th December 2022.....









Well done everyone, great days work and contribution as always   I hope everyone is doing well and is OK??  Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update!!  Take care everyone and I hope you have an amazing Friyay!!


----------



## phill (Dec 10, 2022)

Here we go for the WCG Pie Stats for the 9th December 2022!!









And there we go for another update for WCG!!  Great work everyone, nice contributions as always and can't wait to see you all back again tomorrow for another update     Couldn't do this without each one of our amazing members so can't thank you enough for doing all that you are doing!! 

Hope to see you back again tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Dec 11, 2022)

And here we go for the last update of today for our WCG Pie Stats team for the 10th December 2022!!









And there we go with everyone contributing today, what a great thing to see!!    I hope everyone is doing well and is OK?   I hope to have a bit more time around today so we'll see if I can get in to checking up on the giveaways and see how everyone is, heck I might even get some time to update my project thread!  We'll see!!  

I hope everyone is alright and well, please shout out if you noticing anything or even if you just wish to pop your head in and say, HEY!!    Take good care everyone, hopefully see you tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## Greenslade (Dec 11, 2022)

Two song about Pies. 
The guys who wrote *Sailing* the hit for Rod.
















And the Beatles from the White Album.


----------



## phill (Dec 11, 2022)

If only they where singing about apple pie or should I leave that to the American Pie films??  Not that they where singing with apple pie either......


----------



## phill (Dec 12, 2022)

As want as I do to get the stats updated for today, there's been no update at all    No details for the 11th December 2022..... 

World Community Grid - TechPowerUp! Overview
Last Checked : Mon Dec 12, 14:21:15 2022 GMT
Data Updated : Sat Dec 10, 15:22:01 2022 GMT
Current Time: Mon Dec 12, 20:06:35 2022 GMT

As soon as they do update, I'll grab that data and get posting I promise!!  I hope everyone is doing well and OK today!!


----------



## phill (Dec 13, 2022)

Sadly again everyone, stats for the 12th December 2022 for our WCG Pie updates, still haven't been fixed  

World Community Grid - TechPowerUp! Overview
Last Checked : Tue Dec 13, 18:15:53 2022 GMT
Data Updated : Sat Dec 10, 16:11:45 2022 GMT
Current Time: Tue Dec 13, 23:48:34 2022 GMT

Hopefully it will get backup and running again soon...  I'm wondering if its WCG's end as Boinc stats page is exactly the same as well .....   I guess they have changed something??   Thank you for all your supports so far, can't do it without you all   
Take care everyone!!   See you soon again hopefully!    Take care everyone and be safe!


----------



## phill (Dec 14, 2022)

Still waiting for the data to be coming through, Boinc still has the same issue so I can't pull anything from there either.  Also have Rosetta still working, so something gone wrong with the two talking together...  Wonder if someone took out the wrong cable or something......

World Community Grid - TechPowerUp! Overview
Last Checked : Wed Dec 14, 14:27:23 2022 GMT
Data Updated : Sat Dec 10, 15:22:01 2022 GMT
Current Time: Wed Dec 14, 19:50:47 2022 GMT

As soon as I can see some numbers on our page, I'll be updating the stats as soon as I can    Hope everyone is doing well and is OK!!  Take care everyone, see you again hopefully tomorrow!


----------



## phill (Dec 15, 2022)

Well another sad day again for our WCG Pie Stats update for the 14th December 2022,,,, 

World Community Grid - TechPowerUp! Overview
Last Checked : Thu Dec 15, 17:59:17 2022 GMT
Data Updated : Sat Dec 10, 15:22:01 2022 GMT
Current Time: Thu Dec 15, 23:33:29 2022 GMT

Cos there isn't one    Sad times, but the numbers are still going up so all can't be broken    Take care everyone, hopefully we'll have an update at some point...  Take care everyone, will update when we get some numbers on the board    Hopefully soon!


----------



## phill (Dec 16, 2022)

Sadly still no change for our WCG Pie Stats for the 15th December 2022.....

World Community Grid - TechPowerUp! Overview
Last Checked : Fri Dec 16, 11:47:55 2022 GMT
Data Updated : Sat Dec 10, 16:11:45 2022 GMT
Current Time: Fri Dec 16, 17:26:01 2022 GMT

Hopefully soon everyone, I'd like to get an update!!


----------



## phill (Dec 17, 2022)

Still nothing for the WCG Pie Stats for the 16th December 2022  

World Community Grid - TechPowerUp! Overview
Last Checked : Sat Dec 17, 10:22:05 2022 GMT
Data Updated : Sat Dec 10, 15:22:01 2022 GMT
Current Time: Sat Dec 17, 15:41:33 2022 GMT

Here's a hoping.....


----------



## phill (Dec 20, 2022)

Right, here we go then since everything has been updated finally!!   WCG Pie Stats for the 19th December 2022!!











Spoiler: 21 - 58!!









Well there we go!!     Finally some points on the board we can see...  Who'd have thought it might ever been fixed??    Great work everyone and such support even without the updates...  I know I'm not a massive amount of help at times but you guys just support and support this team without a second of thought!!  Utterly unreal you all are and a massive credit to our forum and team name    Can't thank you all enough!!

One last thing to go do before I go spend sometime with the girls as that'll be cut short soon as one will be heading back and another month till I see her again (well it feels like six but that's another story!!)  

Massive thank you to everyone!!


----------



## phill (Dec 22, 2022)

And here goes for the last two updates for the day, 20th December 2022 for our WCG Pie Stats....









Well another great day everyone, 53 members hitting the score board and that is never a bad thing!!   The top 2 being completely in a league of their own but 3rd place is doing massively well with over 91,000 points!   Well done indeed!! 
I hope everyone is doing well and is OK!!     Until the next one


----------



## phill (Dec 22, 2022)

And here we go for the last update of the day today the 21st December 2022 WCG Pie Stats .....









Well the top three today look amazing and since we have managed even more members contributing today, that's even more amazing!!  55 members today pushing TPU forward, can't ask for any better than that!!   

Well I'm cream crackered everyone so bed for me, apologies for the other challenge updates for today, I'll get them done asap for you all hopefully tomorrow!!     Hope everyone is well and OK, take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Dec 25, 2022)

Well here we are again everyone, some WCG Pie Stats updates for the 22nd December 2022!!









Great work to everyone contributing today!!     I hope that everyone is doing well and is OK??  If not, you should say something!!


----------



## phill (Dec 25, 2022)

Here we are for the 23rd December 2022 for our WCG Pie Stats update!!









Another great day again everyone!!     I hope that you are all doing well and are OK??  Hope to see you for the next update!!


----------



## phill (Dec 25, 2022)

And here we go for the last update today from me, the 24th December 2022 for our WCG Pie Stats update.....









Well done everyone, its a shame there's one less member contributing today but otherwise, great work     I understand there's a few problems with work units again so hopefully they'll be able to clear that up soon enough..  Here's hoping!!  

I hope everyone has had a great Christmas Eve and is relaxed and chilled out ready for the big day tomorrow     Take care everyone, Merry Christmas!!


----------



## swhite4784 (Dec 26, 2022)

I’m in the middle of a data center move so I’ll be down about 80 cores for a bit.


----------



## phill (Dec 27, 2022)

Here we go everyone for the WCG Pie Stats for the 25th December 2022!!









Amazing work everyone!!  Great work indeed !!   I hope that everyone is doing well and is OK!!  Take care all of you!!


----------



## phill (Dec 27, 2022)

And here we go for the WCG Pie Stats update for the 26th December 2022!!










Another great day everyone, very nicely done!!     All hope you are doing well and are OK!   Hope that everyone has had a great holiday!!  Hopefully not everyone has to go back to work very quickly!   Take care all of you!!  Hope to see you back again soon!!


----------



## RizeAllard (Dec 28, 2022)

Hi, Everyone!

Is there any possible way to run BOINC (WCG) on new android or iphone? I cannot download it from google play nor app store. 
In the past i used some old phones to it, i have some newer phones on hand and I want to use them for wcg. 

If you have a solution please let me know. 

Thank you all, and wish you a happy new year!


----------



## phill (Dec 28, 2022)

RizeAllard said:


> Hi, Everyone!
> 
> Is there any possible way to run BOINC (WCG) on new android or iphone? I cannot download it from google play nor app store.
> In the past i used some old phones to it, i have some newer phones on hand and I want to use them for wcg.
> ...


Hi RizeAllard!

Whilst I think it was possible, I don't think it was a great idea due to battery usage and heat with running it..  Probably make the phone very sluggish or just over heat I'd guess??   Might be worth having a look about on Google to see if it was actually worth it or not.  I don't run it personally on laptops or micro PCs due to the cooling side of things, its just not very good on them


----------



## RizeAllard (Dec 28, 2022)

phill said:


> Hi RizeAllard!
> 
> Whilst I think it was possible, I don't think it was a great idea due to battery usage and heat with running it..  Probably make the phone very sluggish or just over heat I'd guess??   Might be worth having a look about on Google to see if it was actually worth it or not.  I don't run it personally on laptops or micro PCs due to the cooling side of things, its just not very good on them


Hi phill!

Thanks for you answer. These are depreciated items, so I don't really care about the battery or heating. I've used some old phones in the past and there were no issues with heating. I will look around on google too, but my earlier searches did not end with success.


----------



## phill (Dec 28, 2022)

I'm not sure if this is going to be a big help or not...

Boinc Phone Q&A

See how you get on    I'd just be warey of the phones battery if too hot, don't wish to have anything bad happening!


----------



## phill (Dec 28, 2022)

Here we are for the WCG Pie Stats for the 27th December 2022!!









Great work everyone, what a lovely day!!     I hope everyone is doing well and having a great day!!   I hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update!!  Take care everyone and I hope you have a great day!!


----------



## RizeAllard (Dec 28, 2022)

phill said:


> I'm not sure if this is going to be a big help or not...
> 
> Boinc Phone Q&A
> 
> See how you get on    I'd just be warey of the phones battery if too hot, don't wish to have anything bad happening!


Hi! 

If anyone intrested in ARM based BOINC you can dowload it from here: https://boinc.berkeley.edu/download_all.php?platform=android   If you are using newer Android then 4.1 you have to download the .apk and install it manually on your device.  You might need to change the security settings to be able to install the apk.


----------



## TRWOV (Dec 28, 2022)

Wow, I fell like 10 spots  I recall being 30th at some point
I'm back BTW


----------



## phill (Dec 29, 2022)

Here we are for our WCG Pie Stats update for the 28th December 2022!!









And there we have it!!     Great work everyone today, you all really have done such great work its a pleasure to be a captain of such an amazing team!!  I hope everyone had a great Christmas and since its coming up, I hope you all have an amazing New Year as well!!   

Take care everyone!!  I'll hopefully be back a little later on to see if I can post up the other updates from our other challenges to catch up    Amazing work everyone!!  You are all amazing!


----------



## phill (Dec 30, 2022)

Well here we are for the WCG Pie Stats for the 29th December 2022!!









Another great day everyone, well done indeed!!    Hope everyone is doing well and is OK!!   Have a great day everyone, hopefully catch up with you all again soon!!


----------



## phill (Dec 31, 2022)

Here we go for the WCG Pie Stats update for the 30th December 2022!!









And there we have it!!      Amazing work everyone for the last years worth of contributions with all the rubbish that the transfer gave us as well.  Can't thank you enough everyone who has supported thick and thin over this year, I hope we can all get to see everyone and even some new faces in 2023!!     Guys and gays you are amazing!!   Take care and have a great New Year!!  

May we have a greater 2023!!


----------



## phill (Jan 1, 2023)

And here we are for the final WCG Pie Stats update for 2022, the stats for 31st December 2022!!









Well another amazing year everyone, what utterly amazing people we have here at TPU!!   Its so great to be a part of this so I'm so glad we are able to do it together  

I  hope everyone has had a great New Year and will have an even better year than last!!   Take care everyone, hopefully be around a little later on for a few more updates and a check over the forum


----------



## phill (Jan 3, 2023)

Here we are everyone, a bit of a throw back to see what we have managed to do this past year..   1st January 2022 stats for the team....





And now for the start of 2023.......





Apologies everyone if that looks a bit wrong, bottom image was grabbed at 1440P and the top one 1080P....  

So with most of the year being taken out for the move over to Krembil, I don't believe 400 million plus points is anything to be unhappy about!!  Great work everyone and hope you are all OK!


----------



## phill (Jan 3, 2023)

Here we go for the WCG Pie Stats for the 1st January 2023....









Another great day for team TPU     I hope everyone is over New Years antics and is alright more so ??     Hope everyone is well and I hope to see you all back again soon for another update


----------



## phill (Jan 3, 2023)

Here we are for our WCG Pie Stats update ladies and gents for the 2nd January 2023!!









Amazing work everyone!!     Nicely done indeed!!  I hope everyone is well and OK??  Hope that everyone has been having a good day and is alright...  Look forward to seeing you all again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Jan 4, 2023)

Here we go everyone with our WCG Pie Stats update for the 3rd January 2023!!.....









Great work everyone!!     Very nice day as always!!  52 members today contributing to the team which is awesome and I'm wondering what our numbers would be like with more members like we used to have in the 70s and 80s...  The mind travels... lol    Great day everyone as always, take care everyone and hope to see you back again soon!!


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 5, 2023)

I'm preparing 2 more crunchers, might be online next month. Can't run them 24/7 though but I hope each one adds ~1500ppd. Not enough to get pie but it'll add to the team's total 

My current ppd rose because I had some crunchers thrown out of the network (router whitelist reset) and hadn't noticed so wcg just got a big work dump from my end.


----------



## phill (Jan 6, 2023)

Well here we go with the WCG Pie Stats update for the 4th January 2023!!









Well there we go with 52 members again today, we are doing very well indeed!!     I hope everyone is doing well and is OK??   

@TRWOV great to hear you'll have some more crunchers, thank you so much for the continued support!!  Special thanks to everyone, continuing to support this team!!  Its amazing, we've such a great community here      Take care everyone!!


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## swhite4784 (Jan 6, 2023)

First time getting 2nd place!


----------



## Norton (Jan 6, 2023)

swhite4784 said:


> First time getting 2nd place!


Nice!


----------



## mechtech (Jan 6, 2023)

I ate 3.14159 slices of it over the holidays.

It was great


----------



## phill (Jan 6, 2023)

Here we are again everyone for another update for WCG Pie Stats for the 5th January 2023!!









Well there we are again, what a lovely sight to see!!     Everyone has been doing their best here today and making things happen so happy days indeed!!    Great work from everyone and I hope to see you back again soon enough for some more updates just like this one!!  We love you TPU!!


----------



## phill (Saturday at 2:51 PM)

And here we are for the WCG Pie Stats update for the 6th January 2023!!









Great work everyone!!   A few members down today but hopefully we'll get them back soon enough    I hope everyone is doing well and is OK??  Still I'd best crack on and see what damage I can do elsewhere for a bit, so take care everyone, and I hope we'll all see each other shortly for another update or just a nice chat     Shame can't manage a brew or even a beer but there we go!   All the best everyone!!


----------



## phill (Sunday at 10:20 PM)

And here we are for the WCG Pie Stats update for the 7th January 2023!!









Another great day everyone, well done for the hard work there     I hope everyone is doing OK??  I can't get much running at the moment, its somewhat raining and dull as anything but I've been trying to get the main two rigs on at least for a little while during the day    Hopefully we might see some sun at some point here in the UK!!  

Hope to see you all again in the next one, take care everyone!!     Hope you have had a good weekend!!


----------



## phill (Tuesday at 12:58 AM)

And here we go for the last update of the day, the WCG Pie Stats for the 8th January 2023!!










Amazing efforts everyone, great work indeed!!      Have 50 members hitting in the points, very good indeed!!     Hopefully we'll see some more members coming this year, be nice I think don't you??  Take it steady everyone, all the best and hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update!!      Until then!!


----------



## phill (Tuesday at 11:17 PM)

Well everyone, here we are for the WCG Pie Stats update for the 9th January 2023......









Nice work everyone today!!   50 members hitting WCG servers and what a great day    I hope everyone is doing well and is OK???   I hope that we can catch up soon!!  Take care everyone and hopefully we'll cross paths again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Wednesday at 7:10 PM)

Well everyone, here we go again, the WCG Pie Stats for the 10th January 2023!!









Great work everyone today!!     53 members as well, so stepping it up, brilliant stuff!!   I hope everyone is doing well and is OK today..  Bit earlier than normal but thought it would be great to get the update done    Sadly nothing else to update today either    I hope to catch you again on the next one!!


----------



## phill (41 minutes ago)

And here we go for the WCG Pie Stats update for the 11th January 2023!!









Amazing work everyone!!      That top 10 is looking amazing and we have a lovely 52 member strong team today     Outstanding   I hope everyone is doing well and is OK?   Best get to bed, silly o'clock start in the morning sadly    I swear work should be banned!!    Take care everyone, I hope you are all OK and having/had a good day!!    Catch you in the next one!


----------

